# Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer ...



## juchhu (30. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen,

als 'Meister' der Ringwälle biete ich Euch gerne Nachhilfestunden in Sachen Technik an. Ein bis zweimal die Woche ab 19:00 Uhr. Dauer 2 Stunden, Fahrleistung 10-20 km, da Fahrtechnik und nicht Strecke machen Programm ist.

Locations: Bensberg/Moitzfeld, Königsforst Bereich Untereschbach/Lüderich

Gleichgewichtsübungen, Brems- und Lenktechnik, Up- und Downhilltechnik, Stufenfahren, später Bunny-Hop, Drops und kleine Sprünge (wohlgemerkt kleine Sprünge!-)))

Nicht warten, sondern starten. Konditionsbedarf für diese 'Touren' muss nur in einem geringem Umfang vorhanden sein. Wichtig ist die Bereitschaft zum Anfang!-)))

Also mailt mich an, entweder hier in diesem Thread oder unter [email protected].

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Martin, da das von Dir angestrebte Revier ja direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt, würde ich mich durchaus gerne bei der einen oder anderen Lektion anschließen, man kann ja immer noch etwas dazu lernen   

Nur ein paar Fragen zum möglichen Procedere. Willst du das ganze an "festen Terminen/festen Tagen" durchführen oder läuft es mehr auf eine lockere Absprache der Interessierten hinaus? Und hast du für eine jeweilige "Trainingseinheit" ein bestimmtes Programm so z.B. "Heute über Wurzeln steil Bergauf" so daß man sich entsprechend seiner nicht vorhandenen Stärken    einklinken könnte oder machst Du dann von allem etwas?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> als 'Meister' der Ringwälle biete ich Euch gerne Nachhilfestunden in Sachen Technik an. Ein bis zweimal die Woche ab 19:00 Uhr. Dauer 2 Stunden, Fahrleistung 10-20 km, da Fahrtechnik und nicht Strecke machen Programm ist.
> 
> [...]



Na Geilomat 

Da bin ich doch dabei. In zwei Wochen (ab KW29). Muss zwar mit dem PKW anreisen, aber what shalls?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen,

scheinen ja doch mehr Interesse zu haben, als ich gedacht habe.

Da ich Sanne im Feierabend-Thread geantwortet habe, gibt's hier nur die URL

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1324511&postcount=321

Inhalte, Absprachen und Terminvereinbarungen sollten wir allerdings in diesem Thread machen, weil es sonst zu unübersichtlich wird.

Also, wann soll es losgehen, und wer glaubt bzw. weiß, welche Defizite 'bearbeitet' werden sollen???

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> scheinen ja doch mehr Interesse zu haben, als ich gedacht habe.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

erstmal Thumbs Up für die tolle Idee! Ich werde mich sicherlich zu gegebener Zeit revanchieren können, z.B. mit einem Gruppengrillen in unserem schönen 7G (meinem Heimatrevier) oder anderen Naturalgaben 

Ich habe zur Zeit kein funktionstüchtiges Bike und werde obendrein am 10.7. bei einem Fahrtechniktraining teilnehmen (Anfängerlevel). Ein guter Zeitpunkt, um einzusteigen wäre für mich also ab dem 12. Juli. Jobtechnisch bekomme ich das übrigens hin, habe auch keine Tage, die ungünstig sind. Wenn ich das Bike bereits morgens ins Auto lade, so dass ich nach der Arbeit direkt losdüsen kann, habe ich ca. 1h ab Bonn um zum Treffpunkt zu kommen. Auch dass müsste machbar sein.

Zu den Inhalten. Ich denke, alles ist verbesserungswürdig bei mir. Wenn ich Prioritäten vergeben müsste, würde ich das wie folgt tun:

1. Uphilltechnik
2. Downhilltechnik
3. Gleichgewichtsübungen
4. Brems- und Lenktechnik
5. Stufenfahren
6. Bunny-Hop, Drops und kleine Sprünge (wohlgemerkt kleine Sprünge!-)))

Kondition kommt von selbst. 

Freu mich drauf,
Michael


----------



## B_J (30. Juni 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht warten, sondern starten. Konditionsbedarf für diese 'Touren' muss nur in einem geringem Umfang vorhanden sein. Wichtig ist die Bereitschaft zum Anfang!-)))



 Als frisch gebackener Radbesitzer ist das ein riesen Angebot für mich, ich wäre sehr gerne dabei.
Vom Können bin ich ganz sicher Anfänger, korrektes Bergkraxeln, Abfahren und Kurventechnik würden mich folglich als erstes interessieren.

Also Dank und Gruss, Boris


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Juni 2004)

@juchhu

Wenn ich den heutigen Abend beurteile, wird Gruppenunterricht nicht helfen, ich brauche Einzelunterricht. Uphill geht langsam ganz gut, aber beim Downhill habe ich noch riesige Entwicklungsperpektiven   

Ich fahre in Matschlöcher, ich werde aus Kurven getrage, mich überholen alle und am Ende könnte ich theoretisch das Feld von hinten aufrollen.

Dein Angebot und Dein Thread trifft zumindestens bei mir auf die entsprechende Nachfrage.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (1. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Uphill geht langsam ganz gut, aber beim Downhill habe ich noch riesige Entwicklungsperpektiven


Geht mir auch so!!!  


			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre in Matschlöcher, ich werde aus Kurven getrage, mich überholen alle und am Ende könnte ich theoretisch das Feld von hinten aufrollen.


...wenn das Feld danach langsam genug wird.   In Waldbröl habe ich die Zeit auf den Abfahrten liegengelassen.  


			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Angebot und Dein Thread trifft zumindestens bei mir auf die entsprechende Nachfrage.


Kleiner Tip, montier Dir aber dann andere Reifen. Die Racing Ralph sind nichts für so ängstliche Leute wie uns. Am Montag hatte ich Little Albert auf dem Fully, gestern Michelin Wildgripper Front S und XLS auf dem Hardtail. Gerade der Wildgripper ist für hiesige Verhältnisse eine Wucht. Bin in letzter Zeit nie so gut den Berg runter gekommen.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## mikel.j (1. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Uphill geht langsam ganz gut, aber beim Downhill habe ich noch riesige Entwicklungsperpektiven



Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt,

Bergrunter bin ich eher furchtlos, denn runter kommt man immer   , aber mit der Technik bergrauf (von Kondition reden wir jetzt mal nicht   ) hapert es etwas, vor allem wenn der Boden nicht mehr allzu eben ist, z.B. bei Wurzeln. Ich bin jetzt auch in der KW 28 erst einmal eine Woche in Urlaub, würde mich aber wie schon gesagt gerne beim ein oder anderen Mal anschließen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ChristofM (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo

@juchhu
Da wäre ich sehr gerne dabei. Was die einzelnen Teilgebiete angeht, als absoluter Anfänger kann ich überall noch etwas dazulernen.

Bis dann,

Christof


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

nun um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Ich biete Euch Fahrtechnik von AnfängerIn bis Fortgeschrittene(r) an. D.h. ich werde keine echten Downhilltechniken, wie z.B. Versetzen von Vorder- und/oder Hinterrad in der steilen Abwärtsbewegung, und wie bereits erwähnt (normale bis große) Drops / Sprünge, lehren (weil ich daran noch selber arbeite!-))).

Auch werden nur am Rande Racetechniken dagestellt, z.B. Drücketechniken für Kurvenfahrten, Schalttechnik und optimale Sitz- und Halteposition sowie Überfahrtechniken für Hindernisse bei Uphills.

Die 'Kurse' dienen nicht der Racevorbereitung. Denn auch wenn der eine oder andere meint, dass Bergauf traditionell überbewertet wird, werden die Rennen am bzw. im Berg gewonnen. Das liegt einfach an drei Dingen:

a) die Auffahrten sind meistens weniger steil als die Abfahrten,
b) die Auffahrten sind dadurch bei gleicher Höhenmeterdifferenz streckenmäßig länger,
c) da die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit für aufwärts (5-20 km/h, je nach Steigung) deutlich geringer sind, können selbst bei extremen Aufwärtsgeschwindigkeiten (50-100 km/h) die 'verlorene Zeit' nicht mehr aufgeholt werden.

Zwei Umstände für Abfahrten ist allerdings rennentscheidend,

a) sturzfrei abwärts zu fahren, und
b) mit guter Technik die Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen

So, damit jetzt keiner abgeschreckt wird, heißt die Devise:

Wir fangen ganz lllaaanngggsssaaammm an, aber dann, aber dann!-)))

Also, im Vordergrund steht Technik und nicht Geschwindigkeit. Die Geschwindigkeit kommt von ganz allein mit der Zeit, wenn Technik und Können die Risikobereitschaftsgrenze langsam nach oben schiebt.

Bei meiner letzten Tour sind zwei Mitfahrer gestürzt. Der eine mit noch geringen Technikkenntnissen und der andere mit sehr hohen. Warum?

Nun um es mit den Worten meines geschätzen Freundes Detlef zu sagen:

Beim Mountainbiken kommt es wie im Leben darauf an, erstens blitzschnell und zweitens die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.

Tja, ein weiser Satz gelassen ausgesprochen. 

Aber auf Dauer werden Wissen und Können die (richtige) Entscheidungsfindung verbessern!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (1. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Denn auch wenn der eine oder andere meint, dass Bergauf traditionell überbewertet wird, werden die Rennen am bzw. im Berg gewonnen.



Das ist ja auch der Grund warum ich "Verbesserungsbedarf" bei mir sehe.


----------



## Lythande (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Martin,

dann komme ich auch mal in diesen Thread um die Sache für Dich zu vereinfachen!   

Da ich ja auch schon zu den Schwalben gehört habe, kann ich die Aussage deines Freundes nur bestätigen! Man sollte ggf. noch hinzufügen: im Zweifel besser Feige als im Krankenhaus!

Wie bereits im anderen Thread erwähnt, ich muß auch noch alles lernen was die Technik betrifft, aber wenn wir ganz ganz viel Zeit zum üben haben, ist das kein Problem.

Sanne


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> dann komme ich auch mal in diesen Thread um die Sache für Dich zu vereinfachen!



Vielen Dank. Sonst mutiere ich noch zur gespaltenen Persönlichkeit!-)))



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja auch schon zu den Schwalben gehört habe, kann ich die Aussage deines Freundes nur bestätigen! Man sollte ggf. noch hinzufügen: im Zweifel besser Feige als im Krankenhaus!



Tja, auch wenn einige hier im Forum in ihrer Signatur was von 'lieber wie ein Löwe leben oder lieber ein Tag ein Held  als immer tot sein" schreiben, sehe ich das genauso wie Du, wenn auch die Grenze zur Risikobereitschaft bei mir wahrscheinlich ein klein bisschen höher ist!-))) 



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bereits im anderen Thread erwähnt, ich muß auch noch alles lernen was die Technik betrifft, aber wenn wir ganz ganz viel Zeit zum üben haben, ist das kein Problem.
> 
> Sanne



Eben llaannggssaamm !-)))

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Zweifel besser Feige als im Krankenhaus!...



Huhu,

das sehe ich ein bischen anders:
Die meissten Stürze passieren aufgrund der Feigheit und zwar nur, weil der Zeitpunkt zum feige werden verpasst wird...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikel.j (1. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die meissten Stürze passieren aufgrund der Feigheit und zwar nur, weil der Zeitpunkt zum feige werden verpasst wird...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




 

"Das Erkennen der eigenen Fähigkeiten ist ein wichtiger Schritt auf dem Weg zum gesünderen und längeren Leben"

(Zitat von mir)


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> das sehe ich ein bischen anders:
> Die meissten Stürze passieren aufgrund der Feigheit und zwar nur, weil der Zeitpunkt zum feige werden verpasst wird...
> ...



Tja, und da wären wir wieder mal bei 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [...] erstens blitzschnell und zweitens die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.



Aber Schluß nun mit den Spitzfindigkeiten, zurück zum Thema:

Wer will was lernen und wenn ja, wann bzw. ab wann???

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (2. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will was lernen und wenn ja, wann bzw. ab wann???
> 
> VG Martin



Ich und frühstens ab KW 29/30, denn vorher gibt´s einen bikefreien Urlaub


----------



## stahlgabi (2. Juli 2004)

@ mikel

jetzt bin ich aber bitter enttäuscht - Du willst fremdgehen ??? 

oder willst Du nur inmitten der Anfänger glänzen     

Gabi


----------



## mikel.j (2. Juli 2004)

Mist erwischt ...   
Ich wollte mir heimlich ungeahnte Techniken aneignen und Euch bei der nächsten Tour in Grund und Boden fahren. Ich hoffe Du petzt jetzt nicht   , sonst muß ich Dich wohl am Samstag im Klausmann mit einem Kölsch bestechen


----------



## juchhu (2. Juli 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> @ mikel
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Nun, ich finde es auch merkwürdig, wenn jemand sich für Anfänger-Kurse interessiert, obgleich dieserjenige vorher mit SIT am Gardasee rumtourte (oder vielleicht eher rumturnte)!-)))

Offensichtlich ist die Selbsteinschätzung der Fahrkursinteressenten sehr unterschiedlich, welches an den 'Fahrlehrer' eine größere Anforderung stellt!-)))

Im Laufe der einzelnen Kurse wird schon für jeden was dabei sein, und wenn es nur zur Auffrischung und/oder Verbesserung beiträgt.

Ich 'bastel' jetzt mal den ersten Kurs. Location wird definitiv Bensberg/Moitzfeld sein, da in dem kleinen Gelände die einzelnen Übungsbereiche schön nahe zusammenliegen, und wir dadurch kurze  Anfahrten bzw. zur Wiederholung einen Singletrail schnell mal wieder hochschieben bzw. fahren können.

Laßt Euch überraschen!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Martin,
auch wenn man bereits am Gardasee war, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß man nicht noch Verbesserungsbedarf hat. Ich fahre jetzt seit ca 1,5 jahren MTB und komme sicher ganz gut über den einen oder anderen Trail, aber wobei es bei mir ganz klar noch hapert sind die technischen Grundlagen, und da vor allem im Bergauf-Bereich, wenn es holperig wird. Wie gesagt, wenn Du so etwas geplant hast, würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wobei ich sicherlich allein aus Zeitgründen nicht an jedem Eurer Trainings teilnehmen kann. 

Michael


----------



## juchhu (2. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> auch wenn man bereits am Gardasee war, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß man nicht noch Verbesserungsbedarf hat. Ich fahre jetzt seit ca 1,5 jahren MTB und komme sicher ganz gut über den einen oder anderen Trail, aber wobei es bei mir ganz klar noch hapert sind die technischen Grundlagen, und da vor allem im Bergauf-Bereich, wenn es holperig wird. Wie gesagt, wenn Du so etwas geplant hast, würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wobei ich sicherlich allein aus Zeitgründen nicht an jedem Eurer Trainings teilnehmen kann.
> 
> Michael



Hallo Michael,

locker bleiben, also, ein Anfänger bist ja offensichtlich nicht!-)))

Und den/die Kurs(e) hatte ich als erste Fahrtechnikkurse für Anfänger tituliert.

Natürlich ist jede(r) willkommen, aber ich schlage vor, dass Du dir die inhaltlich Vorankündigung des jeweiligen Kurs anschaust, Du dann entscheidest, ob's Sinn macht. 

Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten, aber meine Erfahrung (aus dem Nicht-MTB-Bereich) ist leider, dass Teilnehmer mit deutlichen Wissenvorsprung sich schnell langweilen und damit zu einem Gruppenstörfaktor werden können.

Ich denke, die ersten zwei Stunden kannst Du getrost überspringen als Gardaseenprofi!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (2. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Schluß nun mit den Spitzfindigkeiten, zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Wer will was lernen und wenn ja, wann bzw. ab wann???



Hi Martin,

wie schon geschrieben: Ja. Ab KW 29 (ab 12.Juli).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wogru (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ohne mikel.j zu nahezu treten oder ihn hier als Luftpumpe darstellen zu wollen   , aber ich glaube etwas mehr Ausdauer würde Schwächen am Berg kaschieren. 

@ mikel.j 
und mit der Psylo hast du das Problem ab und zu nur auf dem Hinterrad bergauf zufahren ja nicht mehr   
Ich glaube zum ersten Technikkurs den du mitmachst komme ich auch, hauptsächlich zum Lachen   (Scherz !!). 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## mikel.j (2. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist jede(r) willkommen, aber ich schlage vor, dass Du dir die inhaltlich Vorankündigung des jeweiligen Kurs anschaust, Du dann entscheidest, ob's Sinn macht.
> 
> VG Martin



Genau so hatte ich es auch vor   

... und übrigens vielen dank für den "Gardaseeprofi", das werde ich mir einrahmen und über das Bett hängen.


----------



## juchhu (2. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ohne mikel.j zu nahezu treten oder ihn hier als Luftpumpe darstellen zu wollen   , aber ich glaube etwas mehr Ausdauer würde Schwächen am Berg kaschieren.



Nun, das Problem kenne ich selber!-))) Aber da helfen leider keine Fahrtechnikkurse!-(((



			
				wogru schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich glaube zum ersten Technikkurs den du mitmachst komme ich auch, hauptsächlich zum Lachen   (Scherz !!).
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Heiterkeit und Lachen fördert die (Lehr-)Stoffaufnahme, Schadenfreude nicht so unbedingt!-)))



			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so hatte ich es auch vor



Das ist gut so, dann kommt auch kein Frust auf.



			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... und übrigens vielen dank für den "Gardaseeprofi", das werde ich mir einrahmen und über das Bett hängen.



Schön , dass Du die Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast, die ich vergessen hatte.

Nun, da ich am Gardasee nicht mit war (heuf, schnief, ich war noch nie am Gardasee - zumindest mit meinem MTB), werden wir das mit der Profititulierung unter Beweis stellen. Ggf. tauschen wir die Rollen!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (2. Juli 2004)

@ Martin,

also ich kann ab nächsten Dienstag (ausser den 10. und 27.07.) an jedem Abend! innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen.



> und wir dadurch kurze Anfahrten bzw. zur Wiederholung einen Singletrail schnell mal wieder hochschieben bzw. fahren können.



hierfür bin ich echt dankbar!

@ Wolfgang,

wenn Du schon bei Mikel.J lachst, dann bring bitte einen Sarg und eine Schüppe mit! Spart uns dann Zeit & Arbeit, weil bei mir wirst Du Dich garantiert totlachen! Wir werden Dich aber liebevoll unter einem Singletrail beerdigen!  Versprochen!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Mist erwischt ...
> Ich wollte mir heimlich ungeahnte Techniken aneignen und Euch bei der nächsten Tour in Grund und Boden fahren. Ich hoffe Du petzt jetzt nicht   , sonst muß ich Dich wohl am Samstag im Klausmann mit einem Kölsch bestechen



Was glaubst du eigentlich, wie blind ich bin???!??? Für's Bestechen ist es nun zu spät! Aber ich trinke gerne einen ... 

Bis morgen, du Profi

Stefan


----------



## wogru (2. Juli 2004)

@Lythande


			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wolfgang,
> 
> wenn Du schon bei Mikel.J lachst, dann bring bitte einen Sarg und eine Schüppe mit! Spart uns dann Zeit & Arbeit, weil bei mir wirst Du Dich garantiert totlachen! Wir werden Dich aber liebevoll unter einem Singletrail beerdigen!  Versprochen!


Also bei Michael ist Schadenfreude angebracht, bei ihm weiss ich ja wie er fährt. Bei allen anderen würde ich mit Begeisterung über ihre Lernfortschritte reagieren. 

@Stefan_SIT
Wenn ich wieder mit zum Gardasee fahre, dann will ich einen Preisnachlass weil ja euer Fahrtechniktraining während der Tour anscheinend nichts bringt !!  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## juchhu (2. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> @Lythande
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Mehr und mehr komme ich zum Schluß, dass ich in diesem Forum meine NON-PROFIT-Einstellung ablegen sollte, und mir langsam mal über Kostenbeiträge für geführte Touren und Fahrtechnikkurse machen sollte!-)))

Lernwillig und lernfähig sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Das weiß ich aus meinem eigenen Drei-Tages-BIKERIDE-CAMP-KURS in Bad Wildbad in 2002.

Was sagte der Guide: Wo Ihr hinschaut, da fahrt Ihr auch hin.

Beim Einweisen in eine Spitzkurve im Steilhang sagte er noch zu mir:

Nicht in den Abgrund schauen, NEIN NICHT!!!

Rate mal, wo ich hingeschaut habe???

Wissen und machen bzw. können sind zweierlei!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## B_J (2. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann ab nächsten Dienstag (ausser den 10. und 27.07.) an jedem Abend! innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen.



Generell sind bei mir bis zu den Sommerferien Mittwoch und Freitag belegt. Ansonsten bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Lythande (3. Juli 2004)

@ Wolfgang



			
				wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Michael ist Schadenfreude angebracht, bei ihm weiss ich ja wie er fährt. Bei allen anderen würde ich mit Begeisterung über ihre Lernfortschritte reagieren.



Gut dann üb schon mal die einsame Laolawelle!   

Oder soll ich noch schnell ein Röckchen nähen und 2 Ponpons kaufen?  

@Juhuh

steht jetzt schon ein Termin? 

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

mußte mal ein bisschen arbeiten.

So, bis auf Widerruf machen wir jetzt mal die Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurse (auch für Fortgeschrittene können ein paar Basics nicht schaden !-))).

Und zwar ab Dienstag, den 13.07.2004, jeweils Dienstag und Donnerstag ab 19:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am
Haus der Vereine, Hardtweg 42, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach (Bensberg)
genau zwischen Sportplatz und Freibad Milchborntal.

Die Termine trage ich in die Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften ein.

Von dort aus sind wir jeweils in weinger als 10 Minuten an den einzelnen Übungsplätzen.

Mitzubringen sind:

- ein Bike (Hardtail oder Fully, haha!-))) mit versenkbaren Sattelstütze mittels Schnellspanner, nicht über Imbus oder Sechskantschraube !!!
Bei Y-Rahmen vorher darauf achten, dass die Sattelstütze ausreichend versenkbar ist und nicht auf Hinterradschwinge oder Dämpfer schlagen kann!!! Ggf. vorher kürzen.
- Helm (ab zum Gebet) und Bikehandhandschuhe (möglichst geschlossene Ausführung, d. h. keine freien Fingerspitzen)
- wenn vorhanden Protectoren für Schienbein und Knie sowie Unterarm und Ellenbogen (sinnvoll, aber nicht notwendig)
- lange Bikebekleidung, d.h. mindestens Langhose  und ggf. lange Jacke oder Trikot (durch Bündchen enganliegend). Bei uns ist Zeckenzeit. Hatte heute morgen zu erstenmal in meinem Leben eine Zecke auf dem Rücken. Im Zweifelsfall mit Antizeckenmittel vorher einsprühen, z.B. Autan etc.
- Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe
- gute Laune und Lernbereitschaft.

Aufbau:

Erste Stunde Basics
Zweite Stunde Anwendungen (je nach Wetter auch mit Schlammpackung!-)))

Basics:

Zuerst einmal lernen wir, dass unser Bike bzw. wir über ABS, ASR und ESP bzw. MSP verfügen. (ABS = Anti-Blockier-System, ASR = Anti-Schlupf-System, ESP = Elektronisches Stabilisierungsprogramm / MSP = Menschliches Stabilisierungsprogramm)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der wichtigste Übungsbereiche die Gleichgewichtsübungen gefolgt von Lenk- und Bremsübungen. Danach Anfahrts- und Absteigübungen aus normaler Position und am steilen Berg, jeweils auf- und abwärts(!). Schalttechnik im Gelände, Körperhaltung im Gelände, Überfahren von kleinen Hindernissen, z.B. Stöcke, Äste, Wurzeln, Schlammlöcher und Sandflächen.

Bei den jeweiligen Anwendungen in der zweiten Stunde nehmen wir uns einzelne Singletrails und Passagen vor. In der Regel werden wir diese vorher gemeinsam abgehen (abschieben!-))) und uns die einzelnen Gegebenheiten anschauen und die Fahrlinie festlegen. An schwierigeren Stellen werde ich auf die Teilnehmer warten und live Fahrinstruktionen geben (NICHT IN DEN ABGRUND SCHAUEN, NEIN NICHT,  - war nur Spass, wird schon nicht passieren!-))).

In den nachfolgenden Kursen werden die Basics immer wieder mit zunehmendem Schwierigkeitsgrad wiederholt und durch neue Aspekte erweitert. In den Anwendungen werden dann die Anforderung an eine sichere Fahrtechnik immer höher, bis wir uns dann quasi zum Abschluß (27./29.07.2004) an einen kurzen, aber knackigen Downhill der IBC Kategorie 4 heranwagen.

Im August können wir dann mit dem fortgeschrittenen Training beginnen!-)))

VG Martin

PS: Feedback erwünscht. Wer ist mit von der Tour???


----------



## mikkael (6. Juli 2004)

Ich und mein Neoprenanzug, wir sind dabei! (wir haben paar Extras "an bord" wie z.B. Schnorchel, Badetuch, Taucherbrille usw.)

 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (6. Juli 2004)

Wäre ja auch gerne dabei...kommende Woche mache ich aber erst einmal ein paar Gletscher unsicher. Ohne Bike.

Ist eine Fortsetzung nach dem 13. bzw. 15. geplant? Obwohl mir ja schon graut, nach 2 Lehrstunden als Anfänger einzusteigen.

Fietser,

der bei der letzten SIT Tour im Milchborntal in den Brombeerbusch schaute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (6. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Feedback erwünscht. Wer ist mit von der Tour???



Ich habe Angst aber bin dabei .-)

Protektoren hab ich nicht - muss ohne gehen; besser nicht stürzen...

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und mein Neoprenanzug, wir sind dabei! (wir haben paar Extras "an bord" wie z.B. Schnorchel, Badetuch, Taucherbrille usw.)
> 
> 
> 
> VG Mikkael



Die Section USFR (under surface freeriding) beginnt erst im August !-)))

Bist Du dabei???

Wenn ernst gemeint, dann bitte unter Fahrgemeinschaft 13.07.2004 eintragen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre ja auch gerne dabei...kommende Woche mache ich aber erst einmal ein paar Gletscher unsicher. Ohne Bike.



Wenn Du geschrieben hättest: Gletscherbiken, ja dann hätten wir wohl die Kursleiterschaft tauschen müssen!-)))



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine Fortsetzung nach dem 13. bzw. 15. geplant? Obwohl mir ja schon graut, nach 2 Lehrstunden als Anfänger einzusteigen.
> 
> Fietser,
> 
> der bei der letzten SIT Tour im Milchborntal in den Brombeerbusch schaute...



JA, immer Dienstag und Donnerstag bis Ende Juli. Und dann schauen wir mal weiter!-)))

Späteres Einsteigen kein Problem, da erste Stunde immer Basics. Und jeder immer nach seinem Leistungsvermögen.

Versuch macht klug !-)))

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Angst aber bin dabei .-)



Angst macht vorsichtig. Ein in diesem Fall guter Ansatz (nicht zu verwechseln mit Panik!-)))

Immer gemäß meines Prinzips:

Vom einfachen zum schwierigen und vom bekannten zum unbekannten!-)))



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Protektoren hab ich nicht - muss ohne gehen; besser nicht stürzen...
> 
> Grüße
> Michael



Kaufen ist nicht nötig. Wer welche hat, soll sie ruhig mitbringen (Ich habe übrigens auch keine, da ich eher Tourer als Freerider bin)

Wenn wir genau das machen, was der Kursleiter sagt (NICHT IN DEN ABGRUND SCHAUEN ...), wird auch nichts passieren.

VG Martin

PS: Im Milchborntal (bzw. anliegende Nachbartäler) GIBT ES KEINE ABGRÜNDE. Schließlich sind wir nicht in den Alpen!-)))


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

An alle Interessierten:

Bitte in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste für den jeweiligen Termin eintragen, damit ich weiß, mit wievielen Personen ich rechnen muss.

Für Dienstag, den 13.07.2004 nachfolgende URL nutzen

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2059

Die weiteren Termine bis Ende Juli stelle ich jetzt noch rein.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (6. Juli 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre ja auch gerne dabei...kommende Woche mache ich aber erst einmal ein paar Gletscher unsicher. Ohne Bike.



@Christoph
jetzt aber mit Bike: Du, wann fahren wir wieder? Ich muss dir unbedingt die "Korallentrails" zeigen??

 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2004)

@juchhu

Auch ich werde leider nicht teilnehmen können, da ich in der Schweiz mit *on any sunday* unterwegs bin.

Ich werde deshalb dort an meiner Kondition basteln, um bergauf die Stunden Vorsprung zukünftig herauszuholen, die ich demnächst auf die Meute bergab verlieren werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Goldfisch (6. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Im Milchborntal (bzw. anliegende Nachbartäler) GIBT ES KEINE ABGRÜNDE. Schließlich sind wir nicht in den Alpen!-)))



Die gibts dann schon eher im 7G... Nochmal   für Deine Initiative! Hab mich gerade angemeldet.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Christoph
> jetzt aber mit Bike: Du, wann fahren wir wieder? Ich muss dir unbedingt die "Korallentrails" zeigen??
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, wenn wir die gleiche Location für den Korallentrail meinen, dann habe ich was für die Fortgeschrittenen:

Lakejump von 8-12 Meter hohem Dolomitfelsen in benachbarten See (zum Korallentrail). Allerdings muss bis zum See eine Distanz von ca. 15 Meter übersprungen werden, sonst ist auch nur ein Ufertrail statt eines Korallentrails.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Auch ich werde leider nicht teilnehmen können, da ich in der Schweiz mit *on any sunday* unterwegs bin.
> 
> ...



Wie schreibt Hardy_aus_k in seiner Signatur:

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. Wirst ja hoffentlich wieder aus der Schweiz zurückkommen. Dann reihst Du Dich einfach in die Dienstag/Donnerstag-veranstaltung ein, und wirst dann mit Deinen neuerworbenen Downhilltechnikkenntnissen zum Fuchs, dem die Meute folgt!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die gibts dann schon eher im 7G... Nochmal   für Deine Initiative! Hab mich gerade angemeldet.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Nun Abgründe gibt's viele. Einen kann man manchmal schon in seiner eigenen Seele erblicken (je nach Aufgabe im Fahrtechnikkurs!-)))

Recht so, die Angst scheint verflogen zu sein. Zuversicht macht sich breit!-)))

Bis die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## Fietser (6. Juli 2004)

@Mikkael

Wenn diese Korallentrails Dein berühmter U-Boot Sprung sind weiss ich ja nicht, ob ich die sehen will. Hab keinen Neoprenanzug, Schnorchel etc.   

Wenns hier in der Nähe ist, können wir heute abend noch oder Samstag früh fahren. Samstag allerdings nix anstrengendes mehr. Brauche ab Sonntag Kondition für 6 Tage.   

@juchhu

Hoffe, dass es dann mit den weiteren Terminen klappt.  

Fietser,

dessen Techniktraining immer noch beim Bunnyhop steckengeblieben ist, allerdings ohne clickies


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Wenn diese Korallentrails Dein berühmter U-Boot Sprung sind weiss ich ja nicht, ob ich die sehen will. Hab keinen Neoprenanzug, Schnorchel etc.



Nach spätestens einen Monat Fahrtraining und niedrigem Wasserstand wirst Du den Trail meistern.



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns hier in der Nähe ist, können wir heute abend noch oder Samstag früh fahren. Samstag allerdings nix anstrengendes mehr. Brauche ab Sonntag Kondition für 6 Tage.



Gletscherwandern, just hollidays or profession



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Hoffe, dass es dann mit den weiteren Terminen klappt.
> 
> ...



Das mit den weiteren Terminen wird klappen.

War gerade noch mit meinem Hund als Locationscout unterwegs!-)))

Nun, wenn Du ausser Bunnyhop alles kannst, dann darfst Du ruhig die erste Woche fehlen!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (6. Juli 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns hier in der Nähe ist, können wir heute abend noch oder Samstag früh fahren. Samstag allerdings nix anstrengendes mehr. Brauche ab Sonntag Kondition für 6 Tage.



Tja.. Aus heute Abend wird es nichts, da ich heute mit dem Bike ins Büro gefahren bin (muss jetzt wieder zurückfahren, 17 km/450 HM). Aus Samstag jedoch kann etwas werden: 

@Martin: Samstag früh, 'ne schöne lockere Tour in den bergischen Alpen? (Max, Detlef, Christoph, Hardy and friends), spätestens 12.00 Uhr daheim (NBZ: Nordbergische Zeit)??

Vorschläge, Vorschläge..

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

mikkael

[... schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> 
> @Martin: Samstag früh, 'ne schöne lockere Tour in den bergischen Alpen? (Max, Detlef, Christoph, Hardy and friends), spätestens 12.00 Uhr daheim (NBZ: Nordbergische Zeit)??
> 
> ...



Nun, Vorschläge sind kein Problem, aber, aber ...

Max ist im Allgäu im Urlaub. Kommt erst übernächstes Wochenende wieder (so Gott will - AAHH, ein ABGRUND)

Detlef kann immer!-)))

Nur Martin macht Zicken. Hab' kommenden Donnerstag meine Kiefer-OP (Zitat des Kieferchirurgen: Zähne und Zahnfleisch sind OK, nur der Oberkiefer muss raus).

Samstagmorgen wird die Nachuntersuchung gemacht.

Will ja nicht rumzicken und hier memmenhaft rumheulen, aber ich bin froh, wenn ich Euch zum ersten Fahrtechnikkurs keine schriftlichen bzw. nonverbalen Instruktionen geben muss!-)))

D.h. Samstag leider ohne mich. 'ne Woche später sieht das alles schon ganz anders aus.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (6. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' kommenden Donnerstag meine Kiefer-OP



Ok, Martin! Erst Kiefer-OP, dann "Vorsprung durch Technik" und dann "die Ringwälle".

Max habe ich komplett vergessen, bah, der wird Höhenmeter drauf haben.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (6. Juli 2004)

@juchuhu

Außer Bunnyhop hab ich noch gar nix angefangen zu üben. Technik beschränkt sich aufs Lenkerfesthalten. Nachhilfe also dringenst nötig  

Gletscherwandern Profession? Nöö, viel zu kalt da oben. Außerdem auch viel zu anstrengend immer bergauf zu stampfen. Genau wie Bergauffahren mit dem MTB. Ich mach das nur um mich zu fragen, warum ich das eigentlich mache...  

@Mikkael

12:00 zurück? 7:00 Start! Ab 10:00 bin ich wieder für die Familie.   

Fietser,
der überlegt sein Bike zum Gletscherspaltenspringen mitzunehmen...runter geht immer


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2004)

So, jetzt packe ich die Zitate in eine Antwort!-)))

Bläht sonst nur den Thread auf.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Martin! Erst Kiefer-OP, dann "Vorsprung durch Technik" und dann "die Ringwälle".
> 
> Max habe ich komplett vergessen, bah, der wird Höhenmeter drauf haben..
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ja, ja, das alte, gute AUDI-Motto. Zum Schluß machen wir Jumps von einer Skisprungschanze herunter!-)))

Apropo Ringwall-Tour: ca. 47% der Wähler wünschen eine Tour zwischen 40 - 60 km. Bin gerade am umplanen bzw. kürzen. Wird aber trotzdem eine Klasse für sich werden !-)))



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> @juchuhu
> 
> Außer Bunnyhop hab ich noch gar nix angefangen zu üben. Technik beschränkt sich aufs Lenkerfesthalten. Nachhilfe also dringenst nötig



Tja, Bunnyhops ist definitiv eine anerkannte Basicübung. Wenn man das kann, kann alles andere auch (fragte sich nur wie!-))).

Wichtig ist nur, dass Ihr zum ersten Kurs die Stützräder abmontiert. Einige Trails sind schon schmal, und man bleibt sonst zwischen den Bäumen hängen!-)))



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Gletscherwandern Profession? Nöö, viel zu kalt da oben. Außerdem auch viel zu anstrengend immer bergauf zu stampfen. Genau wie Bergauffahren mit dem MTB. Ich mach das nur um mich zu fragen, warum ich das eigentlich mache...



Profession = beruflich. Eine von mir betreute Firma macht TV-Beiträge in extermen Kältezonen. Ich dachte bei einer Woche Aufenthalt halt eher an einen beruflichen als privaten Grund.

Das fragen mich Detlef und Max am Ende einer jeden Explorer-Tour auch immer. Nun die Antwort auf all' diese Fragen ist zweiundvierzig (42 oder 'The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy) !-))) 



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Fietser,
> der überlegt sein Bike zum Gletscherspaltenspringen mitzunehmen...runter geht immer



Bei der o.g. Firma ist bei einer der letzten Drehs ein Kamermann samt Equipment in eine Spalte gestürzt. Mann, war das ein Theater mit der Versicherung. Kamera für 100 TSE Schrott, und Kameramann drei Wochen in einem Spitzbergener Krankenhaus. Also, lass es!-)))

Viel Spass und
VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

sieht ja schon ganz gut aus mit der Fahrgemeinschaft für den Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurs.

Für Dienstag, den 13.07.2004, haben sich schon vier gemeldet und für Donnerstag, den 15.07.2004, haben bereits zwei gemeldet.

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber sind hier alle mitlesenden und schreibenden Frauen schon Fortgeschrittene bzw. Profis?

Nicht das Ihr mich falsch versteht, ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach einer Frau, (denn meine Traumfraun habe ich schon gefunden und fluxs geheiratet!-))) aber nur Mut.

Wir fangen langsam und ganz von vorne an. Zugegebenermaßen sollte das Fahren ohne Stützräder schon möglich sein. Alles andere wird nach und nach persönlichem Vorschritt geübt bzw. gelernt.

Also, dauerhaft sechs bis acht TeilnehmerInnen in der Gruppe wären schon richtig klasse.

By the way, dies ist ein NON-PROFIT-Angebot. Außer Kritik (positive und negative) wird keine Gegenleistung erwartet!-)))

VG Martin

PS: Hier die URL für den Donnerstag-Kurs am 15.07.2004

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2066

Die Fahrgemeinschaftstermine für Dienstag, den 20.07.2004, und für Donnerstag, den 22.07.2004, stelle ich nächste Woche rein.


----------



## Manni (7. Juli 2004)

Also ich würde mich nun nicht als Anfänger bezeichnen,
kann aber sicher auch was Fahrtechnik vertragen:
zum Beispiel graut es mir vor Schotterabfahrten auf losem Untergrund.
Werde also wohl auch teilnehmen.


----------



## talybont (7. Juli 2004)

Ich will mal so sagen, Anfänger bin ich beileibe nicht. Was ich nicht mag, sind Stufen und Absätze sowie zu enge Serpentinen. Und einen richtigen Bunnyhop bekomme ich auch nicht hin. Zum Schweinehop reichts es aber (mit roher Gewalt  ). Berghoch habe ich keine Probleme, nicht auf Schotter und auch nicht auf Wurzeln. Die werden mit Kraft niedergetrampelt  .
Sowieso bin ich der Meinung, das sich 98% meiner Probleme nur im Kopf abspielen. Ich bin also eher ein Fall für die Couch als für einen Techniktrainer  . Aber mal sehen, wenn die Lektionen interessanter werden, komme ich vielleicht auch.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mich nun nicht als Anfänger bezeichnen,
> kann aber sicher auch was Fahrtechnik vertragen:
> zum Beispiel graut es mir vor Schotterabfahrten auf losem Untergrund.
> Werde also wohl auch teilnehmen.



Hallo Manni,

grob geschotterte Wege haben wir in den 'Milchborntälern' nicht, aber jede Menge Wege und Trails mit losem Untergrund (Dolomit-Bruchgestein, Schlamm, Sand und rutschigem Waldboden).

Also werden wir dies Aufgabe durch geeignete Halte-, Lenk- und Bremsübungen schon meistern.

@all

Es ist Euch schon klar, dass wir die einzelnen Aspekte nicht alle im ERSTEN KURS behandeln bzw. lernen können???

Also nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn's nach dem ersten Kurs nicht gleich mit der Teilnahme und Einlauf auf den vorderen Plätzen an z.B. einem Downhill-Bundesligarennen oder offiziellem Marathonrace klappt.

Ehrliche Frage und hoffentlich ebenso ehrlich Antwort:

Die meisten in diesem Unterforum fahren schon länger als ein Jahr. Wieviele echte Fahrtechnikstunden habt Ihr dieses Jahr schon absolviert?

D.h. zuhause auf der Wiese oder im Gelände an einer bestimmt Stelle die ein oder andere Technik immer wieder geübt. Und nicht irgendwie drüber gefahren und dann zu sich selbst gesagt: Cool, geschafft (weiß zwar selbst nicht wie).

Hm, ehrlich, im besten Fall an einer Hand abzuzählen!-)))

Ist bei mir leider auch nicht viel anders. Wenn ich dann allerdings mal das eine oder andere übe, sind die Vorschritte schon erstaunlich.

Also, Übung macht den Meister. Deswegen auch 2 Kurse pro Woche bis Ende Juli. Nur einen mitzumachen wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen.

Aber wir werden sehen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mal so sagen, Anfänger bin ich beileibe nicht. Was ich nicht mag, sind Stufen und Absätze sowie zu enge Serpentinen. Und einen richtigen Bunnyhop bekomme ich auch nicht hin. Zum Schweinehop reichts es aber (mit roher Gewalt  ). Berghoch habe ich keine Probleme, nicht auf Schotter und auch nicht auf Wurzeln. Die werden mit Kraft niedergetrampelt  .
> Sowieso bin ich der Meinung, das sich 98% meiner Probleme nur im Kopf abspielen. Ich bin also eher ein Fall für die Couch als für einen Techniktrainer  . Aber mal sehen, wenn die Lektionen interessanter werden, komme ich vielleicht auch.
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Was müssen die Lektionen beinhalten, damit sie für Dich interessant sind?

Ich tue mich im Augenblick etwas schwer, den konkreten Ablauf bzw. Inhalt des jeweiligen Kurses zu benennen, da ich Leistungsstände der TeilnehmerInnen noch nicht beurteilen kann.

Das Problem ist, dass das was Du 'fürchtest', also Stufen, Absätze und enge Serpentinen (fast 180 Grad-Kurven) in der Regel ein Mangel in den Basics darstellt (nicht böse sein!-))).

D.h. meist fehlen hier elementare Kenntnisse in den Haltungs- (Gleichgewicht halten), Lenk- und Bremsbereichen.

Eingangsfrage nochmal wiederholt:

Was müssen die Lektionen beinhalten, damit sie für Dich interessant sind?

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (7. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tue mich im Augenblick etwas schwer, den konkreten Ablauf bzw. Inhalt des jeweiligen Kurses zu benennen, da ich Leistungsstände der TeilnehmerInnen noch nicht beurteilen kann.



Na dann rechne mal mit dem Schlimmsten...  - im Ernst: ich schätze einige Leute hier so ein, dass sie Dich beim "Übungsleiten" unterstützen können. Sehr kokett, meine Herren ;-)

In meinem Fall ist es so, dass ich ein echter Anfänger bin und mir in erster Linie mehr Fahrsicherheit von Deinem Training verspreche. Konkret geht es mir aber auch um (fahr-) technische Erleichterungen Tipps/Kniffe, die einem einfach mal jemand zeigen muss.

Nicht zuletzt gefällt mir die Aussicht auf gemeinsame Zeit auf meinem liebsten Sportgerät mit Gleichgesinnten, ohne den Leistungsdruck mit einer Gruppe aus routinierten Fahrern mithalten zu müssen.

Grüße aus Bad Honnef
Michael


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann rechne mal mit dem Schlimmsten...  - im Ernst: ich schätze einige Leute hier so ein, dass sie Dich beim "Übungsleiten" unterstützen können. Sehr kokett, meine Herren ;-)
> 
> In meinem Fall ist es so, dass ich ein echter Anfänger bin und mir in erster Linie mehr Fahrsicherheit von Deinem Training verspreche. Konkret geht es mir aber auch um (fahr-) technische Erleichterungen Tipps/Kniffe, die einem einfach mal jemand zeigen muss.
> 
> ...



Brauchst DU nicht.

Das mit den zusätzlichen 'Übungsleitern' kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Ich habe mit dem MTB-Fahren 2001 angefangen. Nach einem Jahr habe ich dann (obwohl ich m.M. nach schon gut fahren konnte) auf Anraten meiner Frau(!) mich im September 2002 zu einem dreitägigen BIKERIDE-CAMP in Bad Wildbad angemeldet. Nach den ersten zwei Stunden am Freitagmiitag habe ich gedacht:

So eine S C H E I S S E, das Geld hättest Du Dir echt sparen können. Aber dann habe ich erkennen dürfen, dass meine Basics zwar funktionierten, aber im anspruchsvollem Gelände mehr oder minder falsch waren. Am Freitagabend war ich dann auf dem Boden der Tatsachen angelangt. Am Samstagmorgen habe ich dann meine selbsterworbenes Wissen 'gelöscht' und bereitwillig bei fast Null angefangen!-)))

Samstagmittag bin ich dann nach stufenweiser Vorbereitung die BIKER X (Prinzip Bobbahn mit Sprunghügeln!-))) runtergefahren (zwar immer wieder!-))).

Samstagnachmittag haben wir dann in meiner Gruppe die Freeridertrails nach Vorbereitung und Einweisung unsicher gemacht.

Sonntag früh bis Spätnachmittag haben wir dann alles hintereinander in Grund und Boden gefahren!-))) Absolut endgeil!!!

Seit dem Training und nun fast zwei Jahre 'Übungsfahrten' gelingen vieles besser bzw. überhaupt. Aber einiges mangels Übung eben noch nicht bzw. noch nicht gut genug (um es als Können und nicht als Zufall zu bezeichnen).

Ich bin sicher, Deine Erwartungen erfüllen zu können, da Du bereitwillig bei Null anfängst. Bei den anderen 'Übeungsleitern' kann das anders sein, muss aber nicht!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (7. Juli 2004)

..die primäre 4-Stufen zum Biker (egal Anfänger oder Meister):
1. Geld fürs Bike, das Bike
2. Zeit
3. Kondition
4. Technik

So kann es weitergehen:
1. Hardtail oder Fully, eine Investition für ein Lebensstil!
2. Ohne Zeit nutzt Einem das beste Bike nichts.
3. Ohne Kondition kann man nur zuschauen!
4. Ohne Technik hat man eben kein Spaß!

Ich persönlich habe die ersten 3 Punkte weitgehend gut im Griff! Aber: was bringt Einem die beste Kondition, wenn die Abfahrt aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten eher mehr Angst macht als Spaß? 

Was mangelnde Technik ausmacht, habe ich in den letzten 3 Wochen mit sämtlichen "Hammer"-Sturzen ganz schmerzhaft in Erfahrung bringen können! Daher freut es mich umso mehr, dass es diese Gelegenheit jetzt gibt!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit sämtlichen "Hammer"-Sturzen ganz schmerzhaft in Erfahrung bringen können...



Zumindest in den See biste weich geplumpst...


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ..die primäre 4-Stufen zum Biker (egal Anfänger oder Meister):
> 1. Geld fürs Bike, das Bike
> 2. Zeit
> 3. Kondition
> ...



Im Großen und Ganzen auch meine Entwicklung (mal abgesehen von der Kondition!-)))



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was mangelnde Technik ausmacht, habe ich in den letzten 3 Wochen mit sämtlichen "Hammer"-Sturzen ganz schmerzhaft in Erfahrung bringen können! Daher freut es mich umso mehr, dass es diese Gelegenheit jetzt gibt!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ich finde das gut, dass Du das so offen anspricht (Du weißt, ich trasche weniger und später als andere hier!-))).

Ich glaube, Du bist genau an dem Punkt, wo ich vor zwei Jahren war. Man fährt viel und irgendwie,  aber ohne bewußtes und vollständiges Basiswissen. Klappt ja auch meistens, eben bis auf die paar 'Hammer'-Stürze (Hab' gerade die Antwort von @Enrgy gelesen). Das mich dem USFR (under surface freeriding) war ja körperlich noch OK. Aber der Abflug auf dem Singletrail beim Tempo > 40km/h hätte auch bös ins Auge gehen können.

Wenn schon stürzen bzw. Zeitlupenumfallen, dann nur noch am steilen Berg aufwärst, weil man nicht schnell genug aus den Klickies kommt. (Martins alte Paradedisziplin!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (7. Juli 2004)

Wer sich hier so alles (zu recht) tummelt, ts,ts,ts. Da muß ich mich wohl auch mal weiterbilden, damit ich wenigstens bergab vorne bleibe.

Ich kann nur bestätigen: Bergauf ist Pflicht, bergab ist die Kür!!!!!

Jetzt verrat ich was: Ich hab Schiss vor engen Serpentinen (scheiß Rechtskurven) und Stufen über 40 cm steil bergab  .

Kann man das hier lernen.

@enrgy
Du willst mir das ja nicht beibringen.


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich hier so alles (zu recht) tummelt, ts,ts,ts. Da muß ich mich wohl auch mal weiterbilden, damit ich wenigstens bergab vorne bleibe.



Nun, ob die sich hier zu recht oder unrecht tummeln, werden wir zumindest bei den TeilnehmerInnen sehen.



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur bestätigen: Bergauf ist Pflicht, bergab ist die Kür!!!!!



Mal abgesehen von der nötigen Kondition kann Bergauf auch zur Kür werden (ich arbeite zumindest dran).



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt verrat ich was: Ich hab Schiss vor engen Serpentinen (scheiß Rechtskurven) und Stufen über 40 cm steil bergab  .
> 
> Kann man das hier lernen.



Ich nehme mal an, das letzte Satzzeichen sollte ein '?' werden. Ja, das wird mann/frau im Kurs lernen. Allerdings nicht in der ersten Stunde. Die notwendigen Basics dazu schon. Tja, dumm gelaufen. Mitmachen oder nicht ist jetzt die Frage?!



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @enrgy
> Du willst mir das ja nicht beibringen.



Nun, mit @enrgy hättest Du einen guten Lehrmeister. Hast Du ihn denn mal konkret gefragt oder bist nur kommentarlos irgendwie hinterhergefahren?

Zugegebenermaßen ist auf einer Tour meist nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, ein paar Übungen einzuschieben. Ausser mann/frau verabredet sich konkret zum Fahrtechniktraining.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, mit @enrgy hättest Du einen guten Lehrmeister. Hast Du ihn denn mal konkret gefragt oder bist nur kommentarlos irgendwie hinterhergefahren?



Genauso siehts seit 13 Jahren aus!!
Um die engen Spitzkehren, die zippi anspricht, zu meistern, muß man erstmal in der Ebene Hinterrad rumheben üben. Vorher geht da kaum was. Dazu kommt noch der nicht unerhebliche "mentale" Faktor auf unserem Spezialtrail, 60° (ja, Grad, nix Prozent!) Schräghang mit freier Sicht auf die 50m tiefer verlaufende Straße...
Man kann natürlich auch jede der Kehren irgendwie rumshreddern, mit Bein raus uns Hinterradblockieren, das ist aber nicht die hohe Schule, die ich gewohnt bin.

Ich hab früher selbst auf dem Trail geübt und öfters 2-3x wieder hochgeschoben, bis ich alles ohne Fuß bis unten hin geschafft hab. Selbst heute ist das nicht immer möglich. Von einmal auf ner Tour da runter lernt man nicht viel.
Man muß ja nicht gleich in die vollen gehen und kann das "Kehren bergab am Schräghang" auch in harmloseren Gefilden üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was müssen die Lektionen beinhalten, damit sie für Dich interessant sind?
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass das was Du 'fürchtest', also Stufen, Absätze und enge Serpentinen (fast 180 Grad-Kurven) in der Regel ein Mangel in den Basics darstellt (nicht böse sein!-))).
> 
> D.h. meist fehlen hier elementare Kenntnisse in den Haltungs- (Gleichgewicht halten), Lenk- und Bremsbereichen.


Du hast mit Sicherheit recht. Was mir fehlt, ist das Gefühl für den Grenzbereich des Rades. Wann schmiert es weg, wieweit und wieviel darf ich bremsen? Wasmache ich, wenn es unten an der Treppe ins Flat geht?
Damit gebe ich schon fast die Antwort, ich frage mich zuviel und das macht unsicher. Dazu kommt noch, das ich eher defensiv fahre (im Gegensatz dazu bin ich auf Alpinski eine Sau  ). Klar fehlen mir da auch Basics, bzw. man hat sie sich falsch angeeignet.
Ich komme schon fast überall sturtzfrei runter, nur eben langsamer als andere. Das ist das Problem (wenn es denn eines ist).

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juli 2004)

@talybont

Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee. Ich nehme zukünftig meine Skier mit (fahre wg. meines Alters nicht mehr wie eine Sau, aber bin dort sicher und furchtlos   ) und die Sache hat sich erledigt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2004)

Tach,

nun als 'mann'  glaube ich, haben wir alle so ein klitzekleines Problemchen konkret zu sagen: DAS KANN ICH NICHT BZW. NICHT SO GUT.

Wie wäres, wenn sich genau diese Leute mal verabreden, Klartext reden und einfach mal ein paar Sachen zusammen üben.

Muss ja nicht übers Forum sein, kann ja auch per PM oder E-Mail ablaufen!-)))

Ich sammel jetzt erstmal Erfahrungen mit den Anfänger-Kurs und überlege ich mal, ob ich zu konkreten Techniken den einen oder anderen Fortgeschritten-Kurs anbiete. Vielleicht kann ich ja auch 'Gastreferenten' gewinnen, denn so ein paar Sachen muss ich selber noch einüben!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mit Sicherheit recht. Was mir fehlt, ist das Gefühl für den Grenzbereich des Rades. Wann schmiert es weg, wieweit und wieviel darf ich bremsen? Wasmache ich, wenn es unten an der Treppe ins Flat geht?
> Damit gebe ich schon fast die Antwort, ich frage mich zuviel und das macht unsicher. Dazu kommt noch, das ich eher defensiv fahre (im Gegensatz dazu bin ich auf Alpinski eine Sau  ). Klar fehlen mir da auch Basics, bzw. man hat sie sich falsch angeeignet.
> Ich komme schon fast überall sturtzfrei runter, nur eben langsamer als andere. Das ist das Problem (wenn es denn eines ist).
> 
> ...



KLARTEXT REDEN, Armin.

Willst Du nun schneller runter fahren können, ja oder nein?

Wenn nein, dann fahr so weiter wie bisher und es ist OK.

Wenn ja, dann fang' zu üben an bzw. geh' anderen, die es können, auf den Sack, damit sie Dir die Techniken zeigen. Du wirst dann die Sicherheit gewinnen, die Du brauchst, um zukünftig schneller abwärts fahren zu können.

PUNKT.

Was tun, sprach Zeus? Machen oder lassen?

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen, 

bitte tragt Euch in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste ein. Auch, die die mich privat angemailt haben. Dann habe ich einen besseren Überblick. Vielen Dank!

Für Dienstag, den 13.07.2004

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2059

Für Donnerstag, den 15.07.2004

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2066

Die Termine von übernächster Woche werden nächste Woche reingestellt.

Bitte beachtet noch mal die Voraussetzungen:

Mitzubringen sind:

- ein Bike (Hardtail oder Fully, haha!-))) mit versenkbaren Sattelstütze mittels Schnellspanner, nicht über Imbus oder Sechskantschraube !!!
Bei Y-Rahmen vorher darauf achten, dass die Sattelstütze ausreichend versenkbar ist und nicht auf Hinterradschwinge oder Dämpfer schlagen kann!!! Ggf. vorher kürzen.
- Helm (ab zum Gebet) und Bikehandhandschuhe (möglichst geschlossene Ausführung, d. h. keine freien Fingerspitzen)
- wenn vorhanden, Protectoren für Schienbein und Knie sowie Unterarm und Ellenbogen (kaufen ist nicht notwendig)
- lange Bikebekleidung, d.h. mindestens Langhose und ggf. lange Jacke oder Trikot (durch Bündchen enganliegend). 
- Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe
- gute Laune und Lernbereitschaft.

Wenn noch Fragen, dann fragen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

habe gerade eine PM bekommen.

Selbstverständlich könnt Ihr mit kurzer Hose kommen. Das mit der Langhose war eher als Empfehlung gedacht!-)))

Sollte es widererwartend warm bzw. heiß werden, ist eine Kurzbekleidung wohl eh die bessere Wahl.

Bis auf das Wetter, welches uns mit Regen/Sturm ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann, ist mein privater Unsicherheitsfaktor 'gegen Null geschrumpft'.

Habe gestern eine 1,5 h Kiefer-OP hinter mich gebracht. Der Oberkiefer ist jetzt raus!-)))

Hatte ein bisschen Sorge, dass Schmerzen oder ärztliche Anweisung das TRainingsvorhaben stoppen könnten. Aber mein Kieferchirurg ist ein Meister seines Könnens. Bis auf die drei kleinen Piekser der Betäubungsspritze habe ich bis heute morgen keine(!!!) Schmerzen. Obwohl mein Oberkierfer Frankenstein-mäßig aussieht!-)))

Ich soll es zwar heute und morgen ruhig angehen lassen sowie Downhillattacken die nächsten Tage meiden, aber sonst steht einer Tätigkeit als Drill-Instructer nichts im Wege!-)))

Zum Schluß nochmal der Appell:

Alle, die an den jeweiligen Kursen teilnehmen wollen, bitte, bitte in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste eintragen.

Zum einen weiß ich dann wieviele kommen werden, und zum anderen kann ich bei den nachfolgenden Terminen, die Namen, Personen und Leistungsstände mir in Erinnerung rufen. Dadurch kann ich hoffentlich die nachfolgenden Kurse (noch!-))) besser vorbereiten.

Mach mit, trage Dich ein !-)))

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (9. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Oberkiefer ist jetzt raus!-)))


Kriegen wir die Anweisungen jetzt, ähm, schriftlich?? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegen wir die Anweisungen jetzt, ähm, schriftlich??
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ich werde einen aus der Runde zu meinen Drill-Sergeant ernennen. Und der liest die Instruktionen von meinen kleinen roten Notizblock bzw. mir von den Lippen/Augen ab!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (9. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde einen aus der Runde zu meinen Drill-Sergeant ernennen. Und der liest die Instruktionen von meinen kleinen roten Notizblock bzw. mir von den Lippen/Augen ab!-)))
> 
> VG Martin



  Und die Gruppe hat dann brav zu Antworten:

Yes, Sir Drill-Sergeant  Sir!

bzw

No, Sir Drill-Sergeant  Sir!

Bitte nicht vergessen: Stramm stehen und salutieren!


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Gruppe hat dann brav zu Antworten:
> 
> Yes, Sir Drill-Sergeant  Sir!
> 
> ...



Ja, lacht Ihr nur. 

Sollte Ihr auf Euren Bikes allerdings in Stand und Gleichgewicht stehen und salutieren können, dann RESPEKT 

Wir werden sehen 

VG Martin (der gerade die Smilies verinnerlicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2004)

So, Butter bei die Fische. Was ich gerne könnte aber nicht kann:

# Wheelie: sieht schön aus, erleichtert wohl den Bunnyhop
# Bunnyhop: Kriege ich ohne Klickies nie hin (also nur ein Schweinehop)
# Stehen: habe ich gestern probiert, mehr als ca. fünf Sekunden ist nicht

Das mit dem Nachlesen ist ja schön und gut, aber wer analysiert dann die eigenen Fehler? Eben, keiner. Deswegen finde ich die Fahrtechniktips in den Zeitschriften nicht so prickelnd.

Das mit dem Downhillspeed lassen wir mal weg. Sturtzfrei ist bei mir oberstes Gebot!

Nun die Frage, welches Rad? Hardtail oder Fully? Ich würde das Hardtail favorisieren, alerdings muß ich da noch eine Sattelklemme nachrüsten. Und Klickies scheiden da ja wohl auch aus, zumindest am Anfang.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> So, Butter bei die Fische. Was ich gerne könnte aber nicht kann:
> 
> # Wheelie: sieht schön aus, erleichtert wohl den Bunnyhop
> # Bunnyhop: Kriege ich ohne Klickies nie hin (also nur ein Schweinehop)
> # Stehen: habe ich gestern probiert, mehr als ca. fünf Sekunden ist nicht



Nun, wenn das die einzigen 'Mängel' sind, bist Du im Anfänger-Fahrkurs nicht gut aufgehoben. Obwohl so ein paar Halte-, Lenk- und Bremsübungen schon Wunder bewirken können.



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Nachlesen ist ja schön und gut, aber wer analysiert dann die eigenen Fehler? Eben, keiner. Deswegen finde ich die Fahrtechniktips in den Zeitschriften nicht so prickelnd.



Keine Sorge, ich will weder ein Buch noch einen Film zum Anfänger-Kurs herausbringen. 



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Downhillspeed lassen wir mal weg. Sturtzfrei ist bei mir oberstes Gebot!



Wie wäres es denn mal mit ein paar kleinen Downhilltechniken? Und wenn es anfänglich nur zum Spass. Denn Geschwindigkeit kommt aus der Routine und dem Können heraus.



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Nun die Frage, welches Rad? Hardtail oder Fully? Ich würde das Hardtail favorisieren, alerdings muß ich da noch eine Sattelklemme nachrüsten. Und Klickies scheiden da ja wohl auch aus, zumindest am Anfang.
> MfG,
> Armin



[/QUOTE]

Wenn Du kommst, dann nimm das Bike mit Sattelstützenklemme. Klickies können dran bleiben. Bei den Halte-, Lenk- und Bremsübungen stehst Du eben auf der Fußmitte ausgeklickt auf den Pedalen. Das geht schon.

Ich glaube, dass auch Fortgeschrittenen es etwas bringt, wenn sie bewußt Anfängersituationen üben, nicht um den Bewegungsablauf zu lernen sondern ihn eben zu verbessern bzw. verinnerlichen.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (9. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte Ihr auf Euren Bikes allerdings in Stand und Gleichgewicht stehen und salutieren können, dann RESPEKT



Na klar, und in der anderen Hand noch'n Regenschirm halten  .

Ich hoffe, Du hast'n überdachten Parcours.


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, und in der anderen Hand noch'n Regenschirm halten  .
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du hast'n überdachten Parcours.



He, das ist 'n NON-PROFIT-KURS. Woher soll das Geld denn kommen, um das Milchborntal zu überdachen? 

VG Martin, der gerade online ein Spendenkonto eröffnet mit dem Kontonamen:

Freie Sicht zum Himmel, aber nur unter 'm Glasdach! 

Apropo freie Sicht, wenn's Dienstag schütten sollte, müssen wir vorher noch eine Telefonkette organisieren.


----------



## Goldfisch (10. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo freie Sicht, wenn's Dienstag schütten sollte, müssen wir vorher noch eine Telefonkette organisieren.



Meine Wenigkeit gehört zum ständig größer werdenden Kreis der Handy-Verweigerer. Ich bin aber immer bis kurz vorher online - entsprechender Hinweis hier genügt.

Ich bin übrigens sicher, dass das Wetter mitmacht 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## zippi (10. Juli 2004)

Also, alle Wettervorhersagen melden für die kommende Woche Regen bis Mittwoch  . Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass regenfreie Momente sich höchstens auf 1 1/2 h beschränken. Und ob die gerade um 19 Uhr beginnen ist fraglich. Ich will ja nicht unken, aber wahrscheinlich wird das nix. Selbst wenn's nicht regnet, wird man beschissene Bodenverhältnisse haben. Also erschwerte Bedingungen.

Wie bei der Bundeswehr: die Weicheier wurden im Sommer (normalerweise gutes Wetter) einberufen.

Greez Dirk


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2004)

Tach,

mit Regen bringt Segen 

Spass bei Seite. Ab heute nachmittag war bei uns trocken. Aber bei den Bodenverhältnisse können wir Downhilltrails für die Anfänger sowieso vergessen.

Bin heute abend mit Hund noch einen Wurzelübungstrail abgegangen. Mama mia, der war glatt. DJ-SAM hatte mit seinen Vier-Pfoten-Antrieb null Probleme. 
Nur gut, dass ich auf diesem Trail nächste Woche noch keine Übungen eingeplant hatte. Die Wurzeln sind so seifig und abwärts ist er auf nicht ohne.

Wenn's schütten sollten, verschieben wir denn Kurs. Ich hab' keine Lust, dass sich nachher eine(r) auf's Maul legt. Das ist es nicht wert.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück.

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (11. Juli 2004)

Sollte das Wetter nicht zu übel sein, werde ich  dabei sein. Ich habe ja bis 19:00 Uhr Zeit den Weg zu finden   
Ich hoffe Ihr kommt mit Hasenfüßen klar...  
Bis denne
Karin


----------



## juchhu (11. Juli 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das Wetter nicht zu übel sein, werde ich  dabei sein. Ich habe ja bis 19:00 Uhr Zeit den Weg zu finden
> Ich hoffe Ihr kommt mit Hasenfüßen klar...
> Bis denne
> Karin



Hab' Dir eine E-Mail geschickt mit weiteren Infos.

VG Martin

@all

Wer kommt am Dienstag mit dem Auto über die A4 gefahren?

Nehmt nicht die Abfahrt Bensberg sondern eine weiter in Richtung Olpe nämlich die Abfahrt Moitzfeld. Das ist zwar aus Köln-Ost ein Stückchen weiter, dafür steht Ihr aber nicht im Baustellenstau an der Kreuzung Kölner Str. / Bahnlinie!

Für genaue Infos sendet mir eine E-Mail an [email protected] (aber nicht über die Forumssoftware; ich brauche Eure tatsächliche Addy, da ich Euch dann ein HTML-Mail mit Anfahrtsbeschreibung von der AS Moitzfeld, Übersichtskarte und Karte des Zielgebietes (Hardtweg 42) schicke)

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (11. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> mit Regen bringt Segen
> 
> ...


----------



## mikkael (12. Juli 2004)

Martin, 

trotz der recht hohen Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nehme ich das Bike morgen mit, ausser Du sagst die Runde heute schon ab!

Apropos Wetter: Unfassbar, was für ein dauerhaft schlechtes (und kaltes) Wetter wir in diesem Sommer haben.  

Danke übrigens für den Autobahn-Hinweis!

VG Mikkael


----------



## zippi (12. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich, grad eben auf dem Heimweg von ner Tour mit "marco_lev", voll
> abgeledert  !!
> Auf den Trails hat alles super gefunzt, doch dann auf´n janz normalen Radweg, in ner Rechtskurve, sssssstt   hat´s mir das Vorderrad weggeschmiert! Aua   !




Das haste nu davon. Du mußt ja auch den Kurs abwarten!!


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mir hat er leider keinen Segen gegeben  !!
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich hoffe bis zum 15.07. ist mit Biker und Bike wieder alles im Lack 

Auch mit guter Fahrtechnik schmiert einem bei diesem Wetter schon mal das Hinterrad weg. Mal gucken, ob wir das im Training verbessern können.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

so meine Lieben. Zwei Dinge hab' ich noch für den Dienstag, den 13.07.2004.

1. Wenn es nach Dauerregen aussieht, blase ich das Ganze für morgen ab. Die 'GO or STOP'-Info setze ich bis 17:00 Uhr hier in diesen Thread.

Heute gibt's zwischen durch immer mal eine kurze Schauer, aber morgen soll es etwas besser und trockener werden.
Regenrisiko für morgen mit  31% (für heute mit 81% )

2. Wer kommt morgen mit dem Auto? Ich brauche noch mindestens einen HelferIn, der/die mir morgen mindestens einen leeren Getränkekasten mit PET-Flaschen mitbringt. Ideal wären mindesten 12 PET-Flaschen á 1 Liter. 1, 5 Liter-Flaschen sind zu groß und bloss keine Glasflaschen!!! Besser mehr. Die Flaschen gibt's nach der Übung natürlich wieder zurück (Also kein verstecktes Honorar )

Leider habe ich keine Verkehrsleitkegel (diese weiß/orangen Pylonen) besorgen können. Und zum Kaufen waren sie mir doch zu teuer (3-15 pro Stk.)

Wir brauchen die Flaschen für unsere Halte-, Lenk- und Bremsübungen (quasi Rückwärtseinparken und Wenden in drei Zügen )

Also, wer leere PET-Flaschen in seinem Haushalt halt, bringt mindestens einen Kasten mit. Sonst denkt nachher jeder, dass das schon ein anderer machen wird. Das Ergebnis kennen wir schon aus dem Leben: Keiner bringt auch nur eine einzige Flasche mit.   

Wer gläubig ist, soll beten, die anderen drücken die Daumen, dann wird das mit dem Wetter schon werden. Und denkt bzw. bringt die PET-Flaschen mit. 

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (12. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich keine Verkehrsleitkegel (diese weiß/orangen Pylonen) besorgen können. Und zum Kaufen waren sie mir doch zu teuer (3-15 pro Stk.)



man könnte auch Abends an einer Baustelle vorbei und...   Nene, ich will hier ja keinen anstiften.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (12. Juli 2004)

@ Martin,

Sollte Mann / Frau die PET - Flaschen nicht besser mit Wasser füllen? Die Dinger haben leider manchmal die Angewohnheit vom Winde verweht zu werden?

Wenn ich es schaffe, (Mein Chef hat mich heute informiert, das ich morgen um 17.00 Uhr einen Termin in der Innenstadt habe.    Ich dachte heute wäre mein erster Urlaubstag) dann werde ich versuchen als Entschädigung 1 - 2 Kästen mitzubringen.

Ich kann aber nicht sagen wie lange das morgen dauern wird. Wenn ich viel Pech habe, dann wird das ganze ausarten. Wenn nicht, dann hätte ich gerne Deine Handynummer! Meine bekommst Du gleich per PN!

Liebe Grüße

Sanne

P.S.: Wer bringt eigentlich den Verbandskasten mit?

P.P.S.: Meine Tour heute abend (Dellbrück, Altenberg, Neschen (mit schieben   ), Bechen, Romaney, Bergisch Gladbach, Refrath, Dellbrück) war teilweise richtig schön matschig bzw. glatt. Der Boden war teilweise sehr gut durchnäst! Hoffentlich trocknet das bis morgen!


----------



## gonzo63 (12. Juli 2004)

P.S.: Wer bringt eigentlich den Verbandskasten mit?

Hi,

wem gehört "die" Fahrrad? -"Ich"!  .... bring einen mit!!

Hab seit Sonntag Erfahrung, damit, keinen dabei zu haben  !!

PET-Flaschen bringe ich aber nicht mit, da ich mit dem Bike komme  !

Komme, übrigens, gerade aus dem Keller und hab mein Bike gerichtet. Ist wohl ein neues Schaltwerk sowie das große Kettenblatt fällig  !
Am Kettenblatt fehlen, nach meinem Sturz, zwei Zähne und irgendwas knarzt
am Schaltwerk  !

Bin aber, am Donnerstag, dabei! (Es sei denn, es regnet Sch....!!)  

LG Jürgen


----------



## gonzo63 (13. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit guter Fahrtechnik schmiert einem bei diesem Wetter schon mal das Hinterrad weg. Mal gucken, ob wir das im Training verbessern können.
> 
> VG Martin



Hi Martin,

..vorne war´s!!  

Hinterrad wär ja noch, evtl., zu meistern? Aber vorne? -haste die Arschkarte,
denn, "das geht so schnell"!!
Aber einer hatte Spaß; der mir entgegen kam! Seine Frage, nachdem ich kurz vor ihm zum liegen kam: "Is glatt hier, ne! (ach, nee?  )!

..so sinn´se, die Sonntagsfahrer
VG Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (13. Juli 2004)

Unabhängig vom Wetter wird es bei mir wohl doch nicht klappen! 
Ich werde versuchen, den Termin am Donnerstag wahrzunehmen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> 
> Sollte Mann / Frau die PET - Flaschen nicht besser mit Wasser füllen? Die Dinger haben leider manchmal die Angewohnheit vom Winde verweht zu werden?



Das mit den gefüllten Flaschen ist schon sinnvoll, allerdings wollte ich diese vor Ort füllen, da direkt am Parkplatz ein Bach verläuft.



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es schaffe, (Mein Chef hat mich heute informiert, das ich morgen um 17.00 Uhr einen Termin in der Innenstadt habe.    Ich dachte heute wäre mein erster Urlaubstag) dann werde ich versuchen als Entschädigung 1 - 2 Kästen mitzubringen.



Klasse 

@all

Das heißt jetzt aber nicht, dass alle anderen keine PETs mitbringen sollen. Denn fällt Sanne aus (was wir nicht hoffen wollen), dann haben wir keine PETs. Also jeder, der mit Auto kommt, und einen leeren PET-Kasten im Haushalt halt, bringt ihn mit.



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann aber nicht sagen wie lange das morgen dauern wird. Wenn ich viel Pech habe, dann wird das ganze ausarten. Wenn nicht, dann hätte ich gerne Deine Handynummer! Meine bekommst Du gleich per PN!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> ...



Handynummer hast Du jetzt.

Verbandstasche (Mini-Ausführung) habe ich immer dabei. Ich schlage vor, wir nehmen einfach ein Verbandkasten (gültig und nicht abgelaufen ) aus einem der Autos mit.

Ja, der Boden ist durchnässt. Deshalb machen wir auch heute keine Downhilltechniken 

Im Augenblick ist es hier durchgehend bewölkt aber hell und trocken. Das lässt hoffen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> ..vorne war´s!!
> 
> ...



Vorne ist übel. Kündigt sich meist unverhofft an 

Aber auch da kann mann/frau mit etwas Kurven- und Drücketechnik Boden gewinnen 

Aber das Probleme sind in ersten Linie immer Geschwindigkeit, Radialkräft, Traktion/Grip. Meine Mäntel sind knallermäßig so lange es geradeaus geht, in Kurven fängen sie zu erst an hinten weg zuschmieren. Und das Grenzverhalten seiner Mäntel sollte mann/frau mal ausgelotet haben 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig vom Wetter wird es bei mir wohl doch nicht klappen!
> Ich werde versuchen, den Termin am Donnerstag wahrzunehmen.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Donnerstag soll es wettertechnisch besser werden, DU Schönwetterfahrer, DU 

Schade, kann man nichts machen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2004)

Kleiner Wetterbericht zum Aufmuntern 

11:09 Uhr, 13.07.2004

Höchsttemperatur 19 Grad

Niederschlagsmenge 0-2 l /m²

Regenrisiko 26 %

Regenradar geringe Bewölkung mit Regen

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z.htm


Wau, jetzt kommt gerade die Sonne raus. Es gits sie, es ist kein Gerücht 

Ah, diese Helligkeit und Wärme. Alles wird gut 

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (13. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wau, jetzt kommt gerade die Sonne raus. Es gits sie, es ist kein Gerücht
> 
> Ah, diese Helligkeit und Wärme. Alles wird gut



Ja. Ich freue mich auch schon sehr auf heute abend!

Wie wollen wir uns erkennen? Am Fully im Knopfloch? ;-)))

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2004)

*It´s raining cats and dogs! *   

*Wie war das mit der geforderten Ausrüstung?*

langer Neopren-Anzug

Schwimmflossen...ohne Klick

Taucherbrille mit ungetöhnten Gläsern und Helm oder alternativ eine geschlossene Tauchglocke

Habe ich was vergessen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (13. Juli 2004)

Also in Leverkusen ist es noch trocken, sieht aber auch bescheiden aus.

Dabei hab ich erst gerade am Wochenende mein Bike hochglanz geputzt.


----------



## Goldfisch (13. Juli 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also in Leverkusen ist es noch trocken, sieht aber auch bescheiden aus.



Hier (Bonner Süden) ist der Regen gerade durch - war nicht ohne... :-(

Gerade wird es wieder heller. Hoffen wir das Beste. Was anderes: heute früh waren wieder alle Straßen rund um Köln/Bonn zu. Ich hoffe mal, es in einer Stunde zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt zu schaffen...

Grüße
Michael



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei hab ich erst gerade am Wochenende mein Bike hochglanz geputzt.



Sowas macht man doch auch nicht ;-)


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

war so ruhig, da ich mal wieder ein bisschen arbeiten mußte 

Wenn's so bleibt, dann üben wir heute Abend ein bisschen. 

Im Augenblick ist es trocken. Höher geschlossene Wolkendecke, aber hell.

Auf dem Regenradar keine geschlossene Wolkendecke und insgesamt wenig bis kein Regen.

Wie erkennt Ihr mich?

Nun ich bin der Typ mit dem weiß/orangen Verkehrleitkegel (Pylon) auf dem Kopf  

Spass beiseite, ich habe eine knallrote Vision-Windstopper-Jacke an, führe Selbstgespräche und beende meine Sätze immer mit:

SIR, -  YES, - SIR 

Bis nachher

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hier (Bonner Süden) ist der Regen gerade durch - war nicht ohne... :-(
> 
> Gerade wird es wieder heller. Hoffen wir das Beste. Was anderes: heute früh waren wieder alle Straßen rund um Köln/Bonn zu. Ich hoffe mal, es in einer Stunde zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt zu schaffen...
> 
> ...



Wer über die Autobahn kommt, nimmt wie gesagt lieber die AS Moitzfeld statt AS Bensberg. Das ist zwar ein Tick weiter, aber dafür steht Ihr nicht auf der Baustellenkreuzung Kölner Str. / Bahnline in Richtung Bensberger Schloss im Stau.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr es pünktlich schaffen würdet. Wenn nicht dann bitte unter 0172/8002346 eine Info an mich.

Wir toben bestimmt erstmal 15-30 min. auf dem Parkplatz rum 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wünsche allen viel Spaß bei den Fahrtechnikkursen von Martin direkt vor meiner Haustür!   
Ich Moment geht in Moitzfeld zwar gerade die Welt unter, aber wie hat ein schlauer Kopf irgendwann mal gesagt?: "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung!".
Also zieht euch eure Regenjacken und -hosen an und raus! Viele Techniken kann man auch auf dem Parkplatz üben.

Wenn ich nicht heute auf meine kleine Tochter aufpassen müßte, würde ich glatt mal inkognito hinter 'nem Baum stehen und euch heimlich beobachten.   

Nochmals viel Spaß euch allen

Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (13. Juli 2004)

... übrigens was ist denn mit Deiner Regenjacke, Stefan ???   

Mir ist das heute auch zu naß, bin ja bekanntlich ein reiner Schönwetterfahrer, obwohl, bei Regen hat man wenigstens einen Grund wenn man die Berge raufschieben muß   

Viel Spaß heute
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2004)

Wetterentwarnung:

Von Nordwesten klart es auf, evtl. kriegt ihr sogar noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen mit!

Wünsche allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Lythande (13. Juli 2004)

@ Martin 

Vielen lieben Dank für die heutigen Übungsstunden. 

Hat viel Spaß gemacht. 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Stunde!

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Goldfisch (14. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank für die heutigen Übungsstunden.
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung! Man merkt, dass auch Dir das Spass macht (wolltest ja gar nicht mehr aufhören mit dem Teaching ;-)

Ich finde auch Intensität und Tempo gut geglückt.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun die kleine Zusammenfassung des ertsen Anfänger-Fahrtechniktrainings am Dienstag, den 13.07.2004 um 19:00 Uhr.

Erstmal kleines Sorry an die Teilnehmer, dass sich der Guide (harter Hund) um 3 Minuten verspätet hatte. Man sollte halt bei Tempo 30 nicht gleichzeitig versuchen, sein klingelndes Handy aus dem Rucksack zu kramen . 

Wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung habe, waren mit mir insgesamt 8 TeilnehmerInnen auf den Parkplatz erschienen. Und Einführung mit Vereidigung: Ja, der Guide hat immer Recht und ich folge seinen Anweisungen 

Dank Sanne hatten wir zwei PET-Kästen mit Flaschen zum Üben. 

1. Einweisung in der Grundhaltung.
2. Slalomkurs über den ganzen Parkplatz auf gebaut und langsames 'Wendeln'
3. Geschwindigkeit verringern und im Schritt-Tempo fahren und auf Haltung und gleichmäßige Lenkbewegungen sowie unverkrampfte Haltung achten.
4. Geschwindigkeit erhöhen.
5. Jede zweite Pet-Falsche entfernt und Kurvendrücketechnik geübt. 
6. Geschwindigkeit deutlich erhöht und um die Pets surfen.
7. Garage (Wendehammer) aufbau und hineinfahren und wenden ohne abzusetzen.
8. Geschwindigekeit extrem verlangsamt und sogenannte Tick-Technik (kurze Pedalantritt und wieder Grundstellung) gezeigt.
9. Richtungswechsel, d.h. sowohl Links- wie auch Rechtskurve in der 'Garage' üben
10. Garage in der Einfahrtbreite verkleinert und Übung wiederholt.

Einräumen und Anfahrt neuer Übungslocation.

Naturparkplatz mit Feinsplitt.

11. Bremstechnik und optimale Körperhaltung hinter dem Sattel mit ausgestreckten Armen.
12. Trockenübung: Aus der BEwegung explosionsartig in Bremshaltung und wieder zurück.
13. Jetzt mit Anfahrt und Bremshaltung und blockierender HR-Bremse bis Stillstand.
14. Geschwindigkeit deutlich erhöhen.
15. Die Vorderradbremse, Gefahrenhinweis und Einweisung.
16. Übung aus mäßiger Geschwindigekeit in Bremshaltung und VR-Bremse bis zur Blockierung ziehen und sofort wieder loslassen (VR-PRofil muss für einen Augenblick voll sichtbar sein)
17. Geschwindigkeit deutlich erhöhen.
18. Wir haben zwei Bremsen am Bike. Übung aus mäßiger Geschwindigkeit HR-Bremse blockieren und VR-Bremse bis zur Blockade und lösen.
19. Geschwindigkeit deutlich erhöhen
20. Zielbremsung mit Bremswegminimierung

Anfahrt zur nächsten Übung. Anfahrt über längeren flachen Downhill auf geschotterter Forstautobahn. Kurventechnik geübt.

Überfahren eines Hinternisses (Baumstamm ca. 15 cm Durchmesser)

21. Bewußtes langsames Drüberfahren ohne Technikeinsatz
22. Lenker anheben, Körperhaltung: gestreckte Arme

Anfahrt einer Übungslocation zur Ansicht

23. Ansicht einer kleinen Erhöhung, die über und über von Wurzel durchzogen ist. Hier soll beim nächsten Training Up- und Downhilltechniken zum Überfahren von Wurzel geübt werden.

24. Gemeinsames Begehen eines schwierigeren Wurzeltrails abwärts und Diskussuin der idealen Fahrlinie.

Nach Abstimmung und zunehmender Dunkelheit Rückfahrt zum Parkplatz.

Ankunft ca. 22:00 Uhr.

Mein Fazit: Super Truppe, keine Störenfriede trotz signifikantem Leistungsunterschied, schnelle und gute Umsetzung der 'Anweisungen' und Tipps und keine Stürze  und keine Verletzungen 

Wie heißt es so schon bei EBAY? Jederzeit wieder 

Mal sehen wie sich die TeilnehmerInnen äußern???

Wenn's nicht regnet, dann am Donnerstag, den 15.07.2004 um 19:00 zum Teil 2.

Keine Sorge, wer der ersten Kurs verpasst hat, steigt jetzt einfach hier ein. Die erste halbe bis volle Stunde machen wir immer Basics.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (14. Juli 2004)

Super Kurs   
Bin nächste Woche garantiert wieder dabei.
Donnerstag bin ich aber erstmal im Schwarzwald meine Surftechnik auf dem Schauinsland-trail vertiefen    

Wenn es schief geht, weiß ich ja nun wie ich die Notbremse ziehe und wenn das auch nicht hilft, dann findet sich bestimmt noch ein Schuldiger   
Ne Spaß bei Seite, dein Kurs ist ganz einfach einfach empfehlenswert und ich bin schon gespannt was da noch alles auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## gonzo63 (14. Juli 2004)

Hi @juchhu

..liest sich ja alles super und scheint sehr gut anzukommen  !

Aber  , 
sollte das Wetter so sein wie heute, bleib ich zu Hause!!

Hätte schon Spaß, aber am Sonntag (bei Regen gefahr´n und hingepackt) war
schon ätzend! Heute, von der Spätschicht , nach Hause und wieder nass bis auf die Knochen! 
und, da ich mit dem Bike nach Bensberg will? -bis 22:00 Uhr und dann wieder nach Leverkusen, dabei noch Regen? nö, dat muss ich nit haben  !!

..ha, da will sich einer drücken    ? 

-nee, bin da normalerweise schmerzfrei und für alles zu haben, aber dat is mir zu heftig  !
20km hin, ? km biken und 20km zurück, das bei Regen??

Ist´s trocken komme ich (pünktlich wie ein Maurer), wenn´s regnet.....
haut´s rein, viel Erfolg und natürlich   ,.. aber ohne mich  !!

Gruß Jürgen

PS: "bin aber vom Optimismus beflügelt!"


----------



## racetec1 (15. Juli 2004)

Tja Martin,

den ersten Teil deines Techniktrainings fand ich schon mal Klasse. War echt nett die Runde.
Heute sieht das Wetter ja etwas bescheidener aus. Sollte es heute abend regnen, werde ich vermutlich nicht teilnehmen und lieber mit meiner Freundin Geburtstag feiern (habe sowieso schon einen Elfmeter bekommen, daß ich nicht da bin). Mal sehen, melde mich aber bei dir, falls ich nicht komme.
Gruß...


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

so meine lieben Liebenden, ich war gerade noch mal bei meinem geliebten Kieferchirurgen zur Nachuntersuchung und Fädenziehen. Sieht alles gut aus, aber ich soll heute die Klappe halten und mich ruhig verhalten sowie vor allendingen kein Zug und Erschütterung erfahren.

D.h. der Guide hat sich aus der Fahrgemeinschaft ausgetragen, weil

HEUTE DER KURS AUSFALLEN MUSS 

Aber seien wir ehrlich, bei diesem Wetter (habe mir gerade noch die Satellitenfilme reingezogen, riesiges Tiefdruckgebiet kommt Atlantik zu uns) macht es

1. keinen Spass und ist 

2. auf den besichtigen bzw. beabsichtigten Locations gefährlich.

Hier ist seit gestern Abend Dauerregen angesagt, und da die Milchborntäler hervorragende Wasserspeicher sind, könnten wir heute Abend das Anlegen von Fangopackungen üben  (mann/frau beachte den Konjunktiv)

Also, nicht traurig sein, nächste Wochen wird's hoffentlich besser und gegen Ende dieser Woche setze ich dann ggf. die nächsten Dienstags- und Donnertags-Kurse rein.

Ich setz jetzt mal ein paar E-Mails und PMs an die Teilnehmer ab, damit niemand vergebens kommt.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (15. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. der Guide hat sich aus der Fahrgemeinschaft ausgetragen, weil
> 
> HEUTE DER KURS AUSFALLEN MUSS :MAD::MAD::MAD:
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

Dir gute Besserung. Ich denke, bezüglich Wetter ist das die beste Entscheidung. Habe gestern die Spuren vom Dienstag notdürftig abgewaschen - das war schon nicht schlecht (EDIT: Am Rad natürlich ;-). Freue mich auf nächste Woche melde mich allerdings direkt schonmal für Dienstag ab - kann es an dem Termin nicht einrichten. Freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal und auf ein Wiedersehen mit den netten Mädels und Jungs aus der Gruppe.

Bis dahin
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. Juli 2004)

Gute Besserung, Martin!

..na dann kann ich mich heute exklusiv um meine "Bike 'n Fish"-Technik widmen!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2004)

Tach,

das mit den 'Gute Besserungswünschen' rührt mich, 

vielen Dank, aber mir geht es gut. 

Da der Kieferchirurg mich kennt, gilt wohl seine erste Empfehlung dem 'Klappe halten', damit die Wunde nach dem Fädenziehen nicht durch mein Gesabbel aufreißt 

Im Augenblick ist's trocken, aber die nächste Schauerfront ist schon im Anmarsch. 

Also, fahrtechnisch gesehen, schreib ich mal 'bis nächste Woche'. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Du armes Mausekind!

Dann auch von mir "Gute Besserung". 

Wustest Du schon, das Du den Termin löschen kannst? Du must nur oben auf den Link zu der Fahrgemeinschaft gehen. Dann kommst Du auf die Beschreibung mit den Teilnehmern. Unten rechts ist dann ein Link "löschen eigener Termine". 

Ich denke das wäre sinnvoll, sollte ein Forumsneuling das zufällig sehen und sich kurzfristig noch anmelden.

@ Goldfisch

Ich hoffe, dass es dann am Donnerstag klappt. War lustig mit Dir am Dienstag!


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Du armes Mausekind!
> 
> Dann auch von mir "Gute Besserung".
> 
> ...



Wie lustig? 

Leerreich oder lehrreich, ist hier die Frage???

Danke mit dem Tipp für's das Löschen des eigenen Termins. Habe bisher noch nie soweit runter gescrollt und daher den Button übersehen. 

So, Termin ist in der Fahrgemeinschaft gecancelt, d.h.

DER KURS FÄLLT HEUTE AUS!!!

Keine Frage, ich komm' wieder bis die Tage 

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (15. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Goldfisch
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es dann am Donnerstag klappt. War lustig mit Dir am Dienstag!



Na Lythande,

Bike wieder in Schuss? Ehrensache das ich am Donnerstag wieder dabei bin. Lustig fand ich es auch... Und lehrreich. ;-) 

Bis bald
GF


----------



## gonzo63 (15. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> das mit den 'Gute Besserungswünschen' rührt mich,
> 
> ...



Wat denn dat, für´n Weichei-Gesäusel  !!!
...is ja janz neu, kenn ich ja jarnich!!
Fahr doch einfach und halt die Klappe (Empfehlung deines Arztes!!) un jut is!!

nix für unjut, jute Bescherung, un
bis denne
VG Jürgen
PS: "dreh gleiich noch ne Runde und werd´s mir richtig geben!" No Schlamm no Fun  !!


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat denn dat, für´n Weichei-Gesäusel  !!!
> ...is ja janz neu, kenn ich ja jarnich!!
> Fahr doch einfach und halt die Klappe (Empfehlung deines Arztes!!) un jut is!!
> 
> ...



Mein Arzt weiß eben, dass ich zum ' Dozieren' geboren bin 

Fahren wäre ja nicht das Problem, nur eben die Übungen zu erklären und bei jedem einzelnen Hilfestellung, Tipps und Bewertung abzugeben.

Aber nächste Woche mache ich Euch rund 

Wenn ich dann sage: 'Springt!!!', dann fragen Ihr nicht mehr: 'wie weit oder wie hoch oder etwa da runter???'

sondern ich höre nur noch ein zackiges

'YES, SIR, YES' 

VG Martin

PS: Der Guide sagt jetzt tschüss für heute


----------



## Lythande (15. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Arzt weiß eben, dass ich zum ' Dozieren' geboren bin
> 
> Fahren wäre ja nicht das Problem, nur eben die Übungen zu erklären und bei jedem einzelnen Hilfestellung, Tipps und Bewertung abzugeben.
> 
> ...



@ Martin,

Es heist doch:

'YES, SIR, Drillsergant, SIR' 

tztztz, nicht aufgepast!   

Ich bin aber schon froh, dass wir nicht stramm auf den Rädern stehen und dabei noch Salutieren müssen *Uff*   

Um auf letzten Montag zurück zu kommen. Es war lustig und sehr lehrreicht! Bis ein guter Lehrer!   

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Teenyx69 (16. Juli 2004)

ich will auch mal mit
ich will auch mal mit.....
bei unserer letzten tour hast du ja gemerkt das ich meine schwierigkeiten hab über dickere Äste zu fahren die nen Weges kreuzen    
wobei ich es ja ziemlich lässig und elegant gemacht hab, vom bike abzusteigen, auch wenn du leider nicht zugesehen hast, aber eine 10 wäre das mal locker gewesen    
na denn mal gute besserung, weichei


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auch mal mit
> ich will auch mal mit.....
> bei unserer letzten tour hast du ja gemerkt das ich meine schwierigkeiten hab über dickere Äste zu fahren die nen Weges kreuzen
> wobei ich es ja ziemlich lässig und elegant gemacht hab, vom bike abzusteigen, auch wenn du leider nicht zugesehen hast, aber eine 10 wäre das mal locker gewesen
> na denn mal gute besserung, weichei



Na, dann komm doch einfach mit 

'ziemlich lässig und elegant' ist wohl die subjektive Sicht des Vorfalls. Gut, zugegeben, ich habe nach nur noch den halben Bocksprung über den Lenker gesehen, und das war OK 

Bei einem der nächsten Male werden wir in dem 'Grubengebiet' im Tal hinter dem Haus der Naturfreunde üben, dort wo die kleinen Hügel und (Mini-)Bäche zusammenlaufen. Dort können wir dann viele Übungen zum Thema 'Hindernisse überqueren' machen.

Wenn ich für jeden Genesungswunsch einen Ersatzschlauch bekäme, dann bräuchte ich mir für die nächsten Jahre keine Sorgen mehr auf den Touren zu machen 

ES GEHT MIR GUT 

Bis auf den Umstand, dass ich die Klappe halten soll. (FOLTER)

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teenyx69 (16. Juli 2004)

bin erst übernächstes Wochenende wieder in heimischen Gefielden...
bis dahin kann ich noch was üben


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> bin erst übernächstes Wochenende wieder in heimischen Gefielden...
> bis dahin kann ich noch was üben



Bis dahin wirst Du ja wohl 30.000 hm runterhaben 

VG Martin


----------



## Teenyx69 (16. Juli 2004)

Wo du gerad Höhenmeter ansprichst, für das Bremsen kann dein Ratschlag wertvoll sein, damit ich da nicht mal in Verlegenheit komme mit Riefenplatzer oder so...
Wo ich nämlich im Allgäu vom Naturfreundehaus Kempten nach Immenstadt runtergefahren bin, waren unten angekommen meine Felgen ******* Heiss.... anders kann man es nicht mehr ausdrücken, hab mir fast die Flossen verbrannt.
Der Weg ist überwiegend befestigt, Länge ca. 7 km und so 700 Hm


----------



## TimG. (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle Fahrtechnikkursteilnehmer!

Habe es endlich geschafft (nach Lektüre des troubleshooting-FAQ, RTFM!   ) mich hier anzumelden. Da war ein korrupter Keks im Weg.
Danke nochmal an Martin für die gelungene erste Unterrichtseinheit   

Mit An- und Rückfahrt von Zündorf war es am Dienstag doch etwas weiter als gedacht, nächstes Mal reise ich wohl mit dem Auto an...

Am Donnerstag bin ich erst um halb sieben nach Hause gekommen, hatte mich schon geärgert, daß ich den Kurs verpasse, bis ich dann später hier reingeschaut habe. Gut, daß ich nicht sofort losgeheizt bin  

Also bis Dienstag   

Tim


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg ist überwiegend befestigt, Länge ca. 7 km und so 700 Hm


..tja, Max, wie ich Dich kenne, musstest Du *den* wahrscheinlich *mindestens 5 x* rauf und runter gefahren sein, um so euphorisch darüber zu berichten!   

Oder ist deine ganze Aufregung wegen *eines einizigen mikrigen Ründchens???*

 

Mikkael


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute, 

leider habe ich gerade eben erst von dem Einsteigerkurs
der in Bensberg stattfindet erfahren.
Der Wald dort ist sozusagen meine Heimat wo ich als Kind
auch viel gespielt habe   und im Freibad geschwommen bin.
Da ich Ende der Woche in Urlaub fahre, versuche ich noch Di / Do
mal zu kommen, wenn's denn trocken ist. Meine Handschuhe liegen
jetzt noch zum trocknen auf der Heizung.
Ich bin in den letzten Tagen oft genug nass geworden.
Meine Strecke dorthin führt mich "Normalerweise" von Schildgen,
Voiswinkel, GL, Sand, Herkenrath, Haus Hardt (Haus der Naturfreunde),
Grube Cox vorbei usw. ohne Schieben .
Aber so packe ich das Rad ins Auto, damit noch was Zeit und Kraft
übrig sind.
Ich sehe zu das mich Mo bei der Fahrgemeinschaft Eintrage.


----------



## juchhu (18. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

so, nächste Woche geht's weiter mit den Anfänger-Fahrtechniktraining und zwar am Donnerstag, den 22.07.2004, um 19:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz zwischen Sportplatz und dem Freibad Milchborntal, jeweils am Haus der Vereine, Hardtweg 42 in 51429 Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg.

Eintragen könnt Ihr Euch in der Fahrgemeinschaftsliste oder mit dieser URL

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2115

Für Neueinsteiger:

Voraussetzung:

MTB (hardtail oder Fully) mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze Befestigung mittels Schnellspanner (d.h. keine feste Verschraubung á la Imbus- oder Sechskantschraube)

Helm und Handschuhe

Und nicht vergessen: PET-Flaschen, sonst können wir die Halte- und Lenkübungen vergessen. Bitte den vollständigen Thread nachlesen. DANKE.

VG Martin


PS: Dienstag muss leider ausfallen, da ich einen Termin habe. Ist aber nicht schlimm (Jimm), da das Wetter bis Donnerstag eh   b e s c h i s s e n   werden soll


----------



## racetec1 (19. Juli 2004)

Ja wie, Martin,

Dienstag fällt aus? Bist wahrscheinlich noch nich ganz auf dem Damm, nehme ich an.
Gute Besserung
Dirk


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie, Martin,
> 
> Dienstag fällt aus? Bist wahrscheinlich noch nich ganz auf dem Damm, nehme ich an.
> Gute Besserung
> Dirk



Tja, 'leider' ist der Kurs ein NON-PROFIT-Angebot. Und da ich selbstständig bin, kann ich mir aussuchen, wann ich arbeite. Leider können meine Auftraggeber dies auch 

Wäre der Kurs (und ich käme auf meinen Stundensatz ) entgeltlich, könnten wir uns über diesen Dienstag unterhalten. 

Spricht, mir geht es gut. Ich kann und darf wieder quasseln bis zur Reizüberflutung meines Gegenübers 

Bis Donnerstag, soll eh mit Ausnahme von heute der erste schöne Tag einer 'längeren' Schönwetterperiode sein.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (19. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> so, nächste Woche geht's weiter mit den Anfänger-Fahrtechniktraining und zwar am Donnerstag, den 22.07.2004, um 19:00 Uhr
> 
> ...



Sehr schön - hätte Dienstag auch nicht einrichten können. Donnertstag bin ich aber dabei, egal wie das Wetter ist (naja fast egal) ;-)

Bis dahin
Michael


----------



## Lythande (19. Juli 2004)

@ Martin,

werde versuchen zu kommen. Leider fehlen mir noch 2 wichtige Termine in der kommenden Woche, um die ich mich nicht drücken kann. Wenn alles gut geht, dann bringe ich die 2 PET - Kästen wieder mit.

@ Michael

wie sieht es aus, gehen wir diese Woche mal das Siebengebirge erkunden?

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## gonzo63 (19. Juli 2004)

@ martin

 , da kann ich wieder nicht!!

Dienstag hätte es, bei mir, gepasst. Aber, so ist das halt mit der Arbeit im Schichtdienst  ! 
Dafür hab ich jetzt drei Tage frei und kann versuchen noch einige, deiner Übungsbeschreibungen, in der Praxis umzusetzen.
Hab, auf Nachtschicht  , schon einiges probieren können und klappte
ganz gut.

Am Mittwoch, auf der Feierabendrunde mit Hardy & other´s, ist dann vielleicht
schon etwas zu gebrauchen!
Bin evtl. in der nächsten Woche (Frühschicht), spätestens die Woche danach (Freiwoche) dabei und schau mal vorbei!

Ansonsten poste weiter, die Inhalte und Übungen, dann nehm ich halt an einer
Fernschulung teil  !

Gruß Jürgen

PS: und viel Spass, vor allem gutes Wetter, am Donnerstag!!


----------



## zippi (19. Juli 2004)

So ein Scheiß! Ich geh' kaputt an diesen Fotos    . Wieso schaff' ich das nicht mit diesem Album auf Anhieb. Bin zu doof! 
Ich hoffe jeder ist mal abgelichtet worden. Wenn nicht, dann beim nächsten mal. Ist nicht alles scharf geworden. War auch nicht ganz einfach. Lag zum Teil an der Dunkelheit. Und dazu fahrt ihr ja auch wie die gesengten Säue (Ausdruck meiner Oma)    .
Das nächste mal bitte ordentlich Abstand und auf Kommando still halten, klar!

Ziel sollte sein, von jedem Teilnehmer ein Foto zu machen, auf dem er auf dem Rad balancierend steht. Yeah, und dann die Hand zum Gruß an den Helm als Ehrerbietung an den Drill-Instructor  . Das ganze noch als Gruppenfoto, klasse   !

@Martin

Der Kurs war super. Pädagogisch wertvoll und didaktisch strukturiert. Wir haben u.a. erfahren, wie eng Kurven gefahren werden können und wie schnell ein MTB verzögert werden kann. Sehr einfache Dinge zwar, aber eben elementar.

Das mit dem "Stehen" üben solltest Du jedoch auch schnell nachschieben, denn das kann man sehr gut überall allein trainieren. Sogar im Wohnzimmer (am besten auf Fliesenboden). Und es ist ein Basic, das einem bei jeder Situation hilft. Dann klappt das auch mit dem Foto    .

Achte bitte demnächst etwas auf die Zeit. Ich hab mich am Schluß schon gefragt, was Du uns im Dunkeln noch zeigen wolltest. (Siehe auch die Fotos) Du mußt Augen haben, wie ein Uhu.
Die Übungen sollten schon zeitlich kontrolliert werden, oder es gibt eben einen Kursabend mehr. 

So, jenuch jesabbelt

Also, kuksu hiä:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=4409&password=sobkakik

Oh! Es klappt! Gott sei Dank.


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> @ martin
> 
> , da kann ich wieder nicht!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

das tut mir leid, dass das für Dich schon wieder nicht geht. Sorry, war bzw. ist keine Absicht.

Das mit den Fernübungen ist schon mal ein ganz guter Anfang, ob schon mann/frau als BikerIn seine/ihre eigenen Fehler bzw. Fehlhaltung schlecht erkennen kann 

Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Scheiß! Ich geh' kaputt an diesen Fotos  . Wieso schaff' ich das nicht mit diesem Album auf Anhieb. Bin zu doof!
> Ich hoffe jeder ist mal abgelichtet worden. Wenn nicht, dann beim nächsten mal. Ist nicht alles scharf geworden. War auch nicht ganz einfach. Lag zum Teil an der Dunkelheit. Und dazu fahrt ihr ja auch wie die gesengten Säue (Ausdruck meiner Oma)  .
> Das nächste mal bitte ordentlich Abstand und auf Kommando still halten, klar!



Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Aber das kennen ja alle vom Autofahren. Viel zu dicht wird aufgefahren. Also Abstand, bei Touren und Übungen. Alte Regel:

Wer auffährt, bzw. ausweicht um nicht aufzufahren, und dabei stürzt bzw. stürzen lässt, ist SCHULD.



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel sollte sein, von jedem Teilnehmer ein Foto zu machen, auf dem er auf dem Rad balancierend steht. Yeah, und dann die Hand zum Gruß an den Helm als Ehrerbietung an den Drill-Instructor  . Das ganze noch als Gruppenfoto, klasse  !



Nun ich bin zwar Bundewehr-geschädigt, aber wir wollen es doch nicht übertreiben 



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> 
> Der Kurs war super. Pädagogisch wertvoll und didaktisch strukturiert. Wir haben u.a. erfahren, wie eng Kurven gefahren werden können und wie schnell ein MTB verzögert werden kann. Sehr einfache Dinge zwar, aber eben elementar.
> 
> Das mit dem "Stehen" üben solltest Du jedoch auch schnell nachschieben, denn das kann man sehr gut überall allein trainieren. Sogar im Wohnzimmer (am besten auf Fliesenboden). Und es ist ein Basic, das einem bei jeder Situation hilft. Dann klappt das auch mit dem Foto  .



Das verstärke (extrem) Langsame Rollen bzw. Stehen ist ein wichtige aber schwierige Übung, die ich nicht gerade in der ersten Stunde machen wollte. Aus m.E. sind in meinem damaligen Kurs dort die meisten gestürzt bzw. umgekippt 



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Achte bitte demnächst etwas auf die Zeit. Ich hab mich am Schluß schon gefragt, was Du uns im Dunkeln noch zeigen wolltest. (Siehe auch die Fotos) Du mußt Augen haben, wie ein Uhu.
> Die Übungen sollten schon zeitlich kontrolliert werden, oder es gibt eben einen Kursabend mehr.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die (berechtigte) Zurechtweisung 

Wenn ich doziere, bin ich im Fieberwahn. Bei meinen Mandanten versuche ich immer maximales Wissen in minimaler Zeit zu vermitteln. Leider geht das hin und wieder schief:

Entweder erfolgt eine Reiz- und Wissensüberflutung  oder

es wird DUNKEL 

Du hast schon Recht. Das nächste Mal mache ich zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 Uhr Schluss.

@all

Sollen wir zukünftig 30-60 min früher anfangen? Wer schafft das denn überhaupt von wegen Feierabend und Anreise?

Oder soll's bei 19:00 Uhr Startzeit bleiben, und ich versuche es dann wie angekündigt zweimal die Woche durchzuführen?

Fragen über Fragen. Tja, wer berät die Berater? Eine interessante, aber einfach zu beantwortende Frage. Denn wie heißt es im Verkauf:

Nichts schult besser als der Kunde bzw. als das NEIN des Kunden 

Bis die Tage keine Frage!

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (19. Juli 2004)

Hi Maddin,



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir zukünftig 30-60 min früher anfangen? Wer schafft das denn überhaupt von wegen Feierabend und Anreise?



Nope. Ich komm hier um 18 Uhr raus. Eine Stunde Fahrzeit muss man im Feierabendverkehr schon kalkulieren.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

kleine Inhaltsangabe von nächsten Kurs:

1. Halte- und Lenkübungen Teil 2, verschärft langsames Slalomfahren und erste Stehübungen sowie die Garageneinparkübungen mit Garagen, die Ähnlichkeiten mit der Größe einer Hundehütte haben, d.h. Wenden mit minimalem Radius (schwierig) 

2. Bremsübungen, Wiederholung Teil 1 und Optimierung der Vollbremstechnik und -haltung ohne die Bremsen zu blockieren. Ggf. Dirftübungen mit Abfangen und erste Vorübungen zum Nose-Wheelie. Allerdings geht es weniger um den Nose-Wheelie als um die Vorstufe das Hinterrad zu versetzen.

3. Bergab-Rennen der besonderen Art. Zwar so langsam wie möglich. Wer einen Fuss absetzt bzw. seinen Vordermann überholt, muss zur Strafe ganz nach vorne. Wer als letzter die Ziellinie überfährt, der ist der Sieger. Hört super einfach an. Machen ist aber dann ganz was anderes 

4. Erste Übungen zur Hinderniss-Überfahrtechnik im Uphill und Downhill. Übungsort: Die Wurzellocation am Ende der Brücke bzw. des schönen Wurzeltrails.

oder

5. Grubengebiet: Überfahrtechnik von Bächen und kleinen Höhenunterschieden (deutlich unter 1 Meter  ) und Rinnen

So, schauen wir mal. Wahrscheinlich wird's wieder schneller dunkel als mir lieb ist.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (19. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das verstärke (extrem) Langsame Rollen bzw. Stehen ist ein wichtige aber schwierige Übung, die ich nicht gerade in der ersten Stunde machen wollte. Aus m.E. sind in meinem damaligen Kurs dort die meisten gestürzt bzw. umgekippt



Das kriegen wir schon hin, denk ich. Wer kann das schon lernen, ohne mal umzukippen? Früher oder später muß, sorry, -sollte- man's eh lernen. Das kann auch keiner in der ersten Stunde lernen. Das muß man halt üben. Nur eben gezeigt bekommen wie, darum geht's.

Oder ist das etwa schwerer, als Hinterrad versetzen? Das würd mich wundern, wo ich das schon seit Jahren erfolglos versuche  . Ich zähle da auf Dich, Martin. Bring's mir (und uns) bei. Ich setz darauf ne Flasche MUMM, oder was sonst so an Getränken in unserer Gruppe angesagt ist. Können wir ja drüber abstimmen.

Jedenfalls:Ich will das schaffen!!!

Greez Dirk (Verzeiht meinen Pathos)


----------



## Lythande (19. Juli 2004)

@ Martin 

Heute habe ich gelernt, das eine Stunde "Fahrtechnikkurs" mir schon was gebracht hat. 

Ich habe heute Abend einen Freund in Mülheim besucht. Wir hatten uns verquatscht und schon war es dunkel. Als ich los wollte, waren dann die Batterien meiner Lampe platt. Kurz entschlossen hat mein Bekannter mir die Lampe seines Sohnes ausgeliehen. Sie rastet auch brav in meine Halterung ein.

700 m weiter ist diese blöde Lampe dann abgesprungen und hat mein Vorderrad blockiert. Endergebnis: von ca. 17 Meilen / Stunden runter auf Null.

Habe mich fast die ganze Zeit auf dem Rad halten können.  

Nur blöderweise dachte ich (kurz vor dem Stand) es wäre gut, mich auch mit den Füßen am Boden abzustützen. Das war der Fehler! Das Rad brach unter mir aus und ich lag.

Hierbei sollte erwähnt werden, das es noch nette andere Radfahrer gibt die einem spontan helfen wollen. Besten Dank an diesen Unbekannten! Der Typ in dem geparkten Auto direkt neben mir und die Leute bei Mc Donalds habe nur geglotzt! 

Ein echtes Armutszeugnis für die Hilfsbereitschaft in Köln finde ich.

Naja, es ist nur die Lampe hin, mein Ellebogen zerkratzt und ich ein wenig erschreckt. Am Donnerstag werde ich kräftig weiter üben!

Merci für die erste Stunde.

Gruß

Sanne

P.S.: gibt es eigentlich einen Bonus für das sich hinlegen?


----------



## Teenyx69 (20. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> von ca. 17 Meilen / Stunden runter auf Null...
> ....und ich lag.



17 Meilen / Stunde ????
Du, das sind mal 27 km/h, das tut weh bei der Geschwindigkeit....

Wegen dem legen, da mußt du Dr von Martin mal meine Absteigetechnik erklären lassen wenn das Vorderrad steht bzw. hängenbleibt    

Gruß
Max


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Das kriegen wir schon hin, denk ich. Wer kann das schon lernen, ohne mal umzukippen? Früher oder später muß, sorry, -sollte- man's eh lernen. Das kann auch keiner in der ersten Stunde lernen. Das muß man halt üben. Nur eben gezeigt bekommen wie, darum geht's.
> 
> Oder ist das etwa schwerer, als Hinterrad versetzen? Das würd mich wundern, wo ich das schon seit Jahren erfolglos versuche  . Ich zähle da auf Dich, Martin. Bring's mir (und uns) bei. Ich setz darauf ne Flasche MUMM, oder was sonst so an Getränken in unserer Gruppe angesagt ist. Können wir ja drüber abstimmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

1. schrieb ich von Nose Wheelie als Vorübung zum Hinterrad versetzen. Eigentlich war dies nicht korrekt, denn es hätte Nose Stand heißen müssen. Diese Übung und der Drift-Abfang sind schon ziemlich schwer, ich bin mir zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr sicher, ob diese Übungen wirklich in den 2. Kurs packen sollte. Schauen wir mal, wie schnell es dunkel wird 

Apropo Übung: Ich habe gestern wieder ein bisschen vor der Haustür Lenk- und Halteübungen gemacht. Mann, das hat aber auch schon mal besser geklappt. Danach habe ich Treppenstufen auf- bzw. abwärts fahren geübt. Dazu hat mein Vermieter vor der Haustür einen kleinen geklinkerten Bereich von 3 x 3 m (extra für mich ) angelegt, der zwei Stufen höher ist als das Straßenniveau.

Übung war Anfahren von der Straße, Vorderrad hoch ziehen (über die Stufen), oben absetzen und mit dem Hinterrad folgen (quasi unter dem Sattel durchschieben), dann eine enge Wende (1,5 bis 2 m wegen der blöden Blumentöpfe), wieder runterfahren. Beim zweiten dann beim Runterfahren Lenker hochreissen und mit Droptechnik a) auf dem Hinterrad und b) auf beiden Rädern landen.

Also, Jungs und Mädels, Augen auf, ob's so schöne Übungsstellen auch bei Euch zuhause gibt. Wenn ja, dann ran ans Bike.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Heute habe ich gelernt, das eine Stunde "Fahrtechnikkurs" mir schon was gebracht hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sanne,

erst einmal GROSSEN RESPEKT 

Hier ist der Begriff der 'Feuertaufe' fast schon angebracht 

Das ist ja genau das was ich meinen lieben Mitfahrern immer sage: Es reicht eben nicht bei den jeweiligen Touren die eine oder andere schwierigere Situation (irgendwie) gemeistert zu haben, mann/frau sollte durch ständiges üben der Basics unabhängig von den Touren eine vernünftige Grundlage des bewußten und gekonnten Fahren legen.

Vielen Dank  für Dein reales Beispiel. Bei nächsten Bremsübung werden wir doch nochmal (kann mann/frau garnicht oft genug üben) die Vollbremstechnik mit blockierenen Vorder- und Hinterrädern bis zum STILLSTAND üben.

Aber Dein Können hat mir mal wieder gezeigt, wie schnell jeder (Anfänger wie Forgeschrittene) dazulernen und umsetzen kann. TOLL 

Bis Donnerstag und mit Wünschen der guten Besserung, wenn Du sie brauchst 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> 17 Meilen / Stunde ????
> Du, das sind mal 27 km/h, das tut weh bei der Geschwindigkeit....
> 
> Wegen dem legen, da mußt du Dr von Martin mal meine Absteigetechnik erklären lassen wenn das Vorderrad steht bzw. hängenbleibt
> ...



Lieber Max,

Du kleines Genie, die Technik sollte schon der vorführen, bei dem ich sie das erste Mal gesehen habe. Also, ran an die Assistenzstelle, quasi Co-Guide 

Wann bist denn wieder in Köln?

VG Martin


----------



## Teenyx69 (20. Juli 2004)

Ende des Monats trudel ich wieder in heimische Gefielde ein.
Da du ja immer nur in der Woche deine künste zum abgucken anbietest, bin ich da etwas gehemmt dein verführerisches Angebot anzunehmen.
Wie siehts denn mit der Bezahlung aus, du weißt doch, ich nur eine Hure


----------



## Goldfisch (20. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael
> 
> wie sieht es aus, gehen wir diese Woche mal das Siebengebirge erkunden?



Hallo 

Gestern habe ich eine schöne Runde gemacht (ging auch erstaunlich gut). Das waren die von Dir geforderten 22km und etliche Höhenmeter. Erst durch die Weinberge dann durch ein sehr schönes Tal hoch, anschließend eine rasende Abfahrt über Asphalt und zum Schluß noch einen knackigen Berg mit 4km/h hochgekurbelt - aber ohne absteigen...

Du siehst, es wird immer besser... 

Ich schaue mir zur Zeit einige Routen an, und denke, ich kann Euch in 1-2 Wochen ein guter Guide sein. Oki?

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wegen meiner bevorstehenden Urlaubsfahrt  , wird's
wohl nicht's mit dem "Lehrgang" am Donnerstag.  
Ich wünsche euch Hals und Beinbruch und hoffe
das ich nach meiner Rückkehr noch mitmachen kann,
je nach Eurem Fortschritt.   Viel Erfolg!
Oder jemand gibt mir Einzelstunden.  

@ Martin. ich hatte den ganzen Thread schon gelesen.


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

hab' gerade mal in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste geschaut:

Ist ja fast die gleiche Mannschaft wie beim 1. Kurs.

Lediglich mikkael hat sich (noch) nicht eingetragen, aber dafür haben wir einen Neuzugang: ruedigold aus Erftstadt 

Herzlich willkommen 

Und nicht vergessen: Anfänger können noch einsteigen und Fortgeschrittene erst recht 

Also, Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag, den 22.07.2004 sieht sehr viel versprechend aus:

WETTER   
Höchsttemperatur   30 °C 
Tiefsttemperatur   15 °C 
WIND   
Geschwindigkeit   7 km/h 
Windrichtung   WSW 
SONNE   
Sonnenscheindauer  10 h 30 min   
Sonnenaufgang  05:43   
Sonnenuntergang  21:30   

Pünktlich, wenn die Sonne untergeht, sind wir wieder am Parkplatz 

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lediglich mikkael hat sich (noch) nicht eingetragen



Bei mir schaut es gut aus, nur noch nicht "ganz" sicher..


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir schaut es gut aus, nur noch nicht "ganz" sicher..


Das ist doch allemal besser als ein definitives 'Nein' 

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (21. Juli 2004)

Jetzt wird's doch erst richtig spannend!
Aber mikkael ist den Wurzeltrail ja schon runtergefahren. Der braucht 'ne größerer Herausforderung. Obwohl, da gibt's ja auch'n Teich. Wie ich gehört habe, ist Mikkael ja nah am Wasser gebaut........

Jedenfalls soll morgen der einzige Tag mit gutem Wetter werden bis zum WE!!!

Wer's morgen nicht packt, muss darben bis zur nächsten Woche, schätz ich.

Greez Dirk


----------



## Manni (21. Juli 2004)

Ich kann leider nicht, ich hoffe ich verpasse nicht zuviel, das mit dem Hinterrad versetzen ist doch genau das was ich brauche


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

damit beim heutigen Kurs kein Frust aufkommt:

Wir üben heute das Hinterradversetzen nicht, sondern lediglich eine Vorstufe. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> 1. schrieb ich von Nose Wheelie als Vorübung zum Hinterrad versetzen. Eigentlich war dies nicht korrekt, denn es hätte Nose Stand heißen müssen. Diese Übung und der Drift-Abfang sind schon ziemlich schwer, ich bin mir zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr sicher, ob diese Übungen wirklich in den 2. Kurs packen sollte. Schauen wir mal, wie schnell es dunkel wird
> 
> ...


Eine Vorstufe zum Hinterradversetzen ist der Nose-Stand. Und genau darum geht's. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich glaube, dass einige hier zwischenzeitlich der Meinung sind, ich könne in wenigen Übungskursen (übrigens heute ist erst der 2.) die Teilnehmer vom 'Anfänger'-Niveau in der jeweiligen Technik zum Fortgeschrittenen/Könner 'prügeln'.  

DEM IST NICHT SO.  

Ketzerische Frage: Wer hat denn seit dem letzten Kurs zuhause oder woanders die ein oder andere Technik abseits einer Tour 'ne Stunde geübt? Na, sieht schlecht aus, nicht wahr .  

Das erinnert mich an meinen ersten Musikunterricht im Fach Blockflöte. Einmal die Woche eine Lehrstunde, den Rest der Woche nicht geübt, und sich dann gewundert, dass es die Woche darauf immer noch nicht klappt. 

Also, meine lieben TeilnehmerInnen, ich kann Euch bestenfalls eine sinnvoll Übungsform für jeweilige Technik zeigen. Üben, Spielen und Ausprobieren muss Ihr regelmäßig schon selber.

In der Hoffung, dass mögliche übersteigerte Erwartungshaltung auf ein sinnvolles Maß reduziert wurde, freue ich mich auf Euch. 

Bis heute abend.

VG Martin

PS:

Falls PET-Flaschen wieder vorhanden sind, können wir ggf. eine weitere Übungsform für Vorder-(Boah eh, Wahnsinn  ) und Hinterradversetzen machen, dem sogenannten Flaschenkicken  

Lasst Euch überraschen.


----------



## B_J (22. Juli 2004)

Ich kann (schon wieder) nicht kommen. Ein bösartiger Fahrradträger hat mir vorgestern meinen Umwerfer ziemlich verbogen.  

Gruss, Boris


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2004)

B_J schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann (schon wieder) nicht kommen. Ein bösartiger Fahrradträger hat mir vorgestern meinen Umwerfer ziemlich verbogen.
> 
> Gruss, Boris


Willkommen im 'Zehn-kleine-Negerlein'-Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurs  

Heul nicht rum  , mach's wieder 'ganz'.  

Ich hab' gestern mein Hinterrad neu zentriert, meiner Kette und Schaltung eine Shampoo-, Pflegespülung und Schmierungsanwendung verpasst, meiner Gabel und Dämpfer eine kleine Inspektion gemacht und mein komplettes Bike geputzt. Nachdem ich dann um 21:15 Uhr fertig war, habe ich noch 'ne Übungsrunde vorm Haus gedreht.  

Auf die Plätze fertig los  

Vielleicht klappt's ja doch noch.

Ansonsten bis nächste Woche.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir schaut es gut aus, nur noch nicht "ganz" sicher..


Tja, es klappt nun definitiv nicht! Ich wünsche allen viel Spass!

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, es klappt nun definitiv nicht! Ich wünsche allen viel Spass!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Schade, kann man nichts machen  

Bis zum nächstem Mal, entweder auf 'ner Tour oder im Kurs  

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (22. Juli 2004)

So hab jetzt gerade auch eingetragen. Trocken scheint es ja zu bleiben, so daß es auch für einen Schönwetterfahrer wie mich keine Probleme gibt.

Alles andere (frei nach Franzl B.): "Schaun mer mal..."


----------



## JürgenK (22. Juli 2004)

Ich komme auch, damit ich mal etwas sauberer den Berg runterkomme.  
Hab nur keine Ahnung in welchem Ort das ist.  
 Versuche mal Zippi telefonisch zu erreichen und fahr am besten einfach hinter ihm her.


Bis nachher   

Jürgen


----------



## B_J (22. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Heul nicht rum  , mach's wieder 'ganz'.
> 
> Ich hab' gestern mein Hinterrad neu zentriert, meiner Kette und Schaltung eine Shampoo-, Pflegespülung und Schmierungsanwendung verpasst, meiner Gabel und Dämpfer eine kleine Inspektion gemacht und mein komplettes Bike geputzt.



Du ich hätte da 'ne ganz tolle Idee für einen anderen Anfänger Workshop...

Im Ernst: bei mir steht jetzt die erste Inspektion an und ich werde davor nicht selber (noch mehr) am Rad rumpfuschen...

Viel Spass heute!


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2004)

Tach,

das mit Inspektions- und Reparatur-Workshop mache ich im Herbst; hab' ja sonst nichts zu tun  

So, zum heutigen Kurs zurück.

War absolut klasse. 4 (in Worten vier) Frauen waren dabei. Also, Mädels, wenn das so weiter geht, seit Ihr bald in der Überzahl  

Natürlich war's mal wieder viel zu früh dunkel, und Martin hätte stundenlang noch weitermachen können 

Das hier war die Anmeldungsliste:

FranG aus Köln (rrh)
zippi aus Langenfeld
juchhu aus Bergisch Gladbach, Moitzfeld
mikel.j aus Bergisch Gladbach
Franky-X aus Leverkusen
ruedigold aus Erftstadt
JürgenK aus 
racetec1 aus Köln
Kölnerin aus 
Goldfisch aus Rheinland
Nic78 aus Bensberg
Lythande aus Köln
TimG. aus Köln-Zündorf


Postet doch mal, wer von Euch denn jetzt dabei war (ein paar kenne ich ja jetzt schon vom Namen, aber die Nachzügler leider noch nicht   ).

Also, Nichname und Realname, auch ja, und natürlich eine Bewertung. Ihr wißt ja, der Künstler lebt nur vom Applaus  

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal darstellen, was wir so gemacht haben, was Euch gefallen bzw. Euch was 'gebracht' hat und/oder wie man/ich es besser machen kann.

So, haut rein in die Tasten. 

VG Martin

PS: Vielleicht sollten wir langsam darüber nachdenken, ob wir den Thread umbennen, z.B [/GRÖßENWAHN AN] in All-Level-Fahrkurs [GRÖßENWAHN AUS]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (23. Juli 2004)

Moin moin,

da bin ich wohl heute hier der erste Teilnehmer mit dem Feedback   

Das war ja gestern überhaupt nix, nichts gelernt, total langweilig, alles umsonst.
(War das gut so Martin, Du wolltest ja negative Pubicity, damit nicht noch mehr kommen   )

Nein im Ernst, war ein interessanter lehrreicher Abend gestern und dich habe etwas gelernt, was ich beim Biken auch brauchen kann. Wichtig ist, man hat bei einer solchen Session einfach einmal Zeit etwas zu üben. Da ist etwas, was man ja in der Regel auf einer Tour nicht macht, da ist man ja eher bestrebt den Schnelleren hinterher zu hetzen   

Also auf ein Neues nächste Woche   
Michael


----------



## juchhu (23. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> da bin ich wohl heute hier der erste Teilnehmer mit dem Feedback
> 
> ...


Klasse, echt brauchbar und so glaubwürdig  



			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Nein im Ernst, war ein interessanter lehrreicher Abend gestern und dich habe etwas gelernt, was ich beim Biken auch brauchen kann. Wichtig ist, man hat bei einer solchen Session einfach einmal Zeit etwas zu üben. Da ist etwas, was man ja in der Regel auf einer Tour nicht macht, da ist man ja eher bestrebt den Schnelleren hinterher zu hetzen
> 
> Also auf ein Neues nächste Woche
> Michael


Oje, der nächste Wiederholgungstäter wurde infiziert  

Wenn das so weitergeht, muß ich noch die Gruppe aufteilen.

Apropo aufteilen, Zippi sprach mich gestern an, und meinte, dass die Kursdauer netto auf brutto bezogen etwas kurz sei, und ob wir das nicht mal an einem Samstag machen können.

Darauf habe ich in den Raum gestellt, wie es denn wäre, wenn wir uns morgens zwischen 9-10 Uhr direkt am Grubengelände (Parkplatz ist ja oberhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses, Wegbeschreibung von AB würde noch folgen) treffen würden. Dann surfen und üben wir 'ne (lange) Runde und würden den Nachmittag/Abend mit einem zünftigen Grillfest an der Hütte beenden.

Zippi findets  klasse  

So, und jetzt Ihr. Wär das was? 

VG Martin


----------



## Heart Attack (23. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo aufteilen, Zippi sprach mich gestern an, und meinte, dass die Kursdauer netto auf brutto bezogen etwas kurz sei, und ob wir das nicht mal an einem Samstag machen können.
> 
> Darauf habe ich in den Raum gestellt, wie es denn wäre, wenn wir uns morgens zwischen 9-10 Uhr direkt am Grubengelände (Parkplatz ist ja oberhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses, Wegbeschreibung von AB würde noch folgen) treffen würden.
> VG Martin



Es geht hier auch um einen Fahrtechnikkurs, oder ?

Ich finde es auch klassen, aber kann ich da als nichteingeweihter möchtegerne MTBler mitmachen?
Wo ist das Naturfreunde-Haus, und wie komme ich dahin  

Markus


----------



## juchhu (23. Juli 2004)

dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier auch um einen Fahrtechnikkurs, oder ?


Ja, und zwar um einen der intensiven Form. Bis wir gestern alle zusammen waren und an der Location losgelegt haben, war es schon 19:30 Uhr. Abbruch 21:50 Uhr. Zieht man mein Gequatsche und Anschauungsunterricht ab, haben die TeilnehmerInnen gerade mal fünf Minuten geübt    



			
				dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es auch klassen, aber kann ich da als nichteingeweihter möchtegerne MTBler mitmachen?
> Wo ist das Naturfreunde-Haus, und wie komme ich dahin
> 
> Markus


Ja, kannst Du, aber bitte Voraussetzungen (im Thread) beachten. Handschuhe- und Helmpflicht. Zukünftig nicht mehr diskutierbar.PUNKT.

Wenn der Termin steht, setze ich eine Wegbeschreibung mit Karte rein.

Zu möglichen Ablauf:

Wenn wir uns morgens (nicht verwechseln mit Morgen) treffen und dann bis zum (Spät-)Nachmittag üben, entspricht dies locker drei normale Kurstage. Da kann ich dann die Übungen (pädagogisch) wertvoll aufbauen, und eben nicht nur punktuell anreißen.

z.B.

Vormittag

Halte-, Lenk- und Bremsübung, zu genaueren Infos bitte frühere Postings des Threads durchlesen

Mittag

Uphill- und Downhill-Halte-, Lenk-, Schalt- und Bremstechniken

Zwischendurch Schmackofatzen von Biker-Fertignahrung z.B. Energieriegel

Hindernissbewältigungstechniken (Radlader, Motorsäge und Dynamit  ) z.B.

Rinnen, Wurzeln, Kanten, Stufen, Rampen, Bäche nach dem Prinzip: Wenn drumherumfahren nicht geht, dann drüber 'surfen', und wenn das nicht geht, dann springen, wenn das nicht geht, dann rechtzeitig den optimalen Zeitpunkt der Feigheit erkennen, absteigen, drüberführen ggf. tragen.  

Nachmittag

Freies Training, Üben nach eigenen Schwerpunkten

Dannach ausgewählte Trails fahren. Für die Anfänger leichterer Kategorie und vorherige Abgehen sowie Fahrlinienbestimmung ggf. an schwierigeren Spots Live-An- bzw. Einweisung.

Spätnachmittag

Treffen an der Grillhütte. 
_Staudamm bauen und kleinen Weiher aufstauen. Gemeinschaftliches Baden bzw. Waschen_
Bisschen frischmachen ggf. Umziehen.
Grill anschmeissen, Getränke und HappaHappa hinkarren. Fleisch auf 'n Grill, Getränke an'n Hals und ab geht die MTB-Party.

So oder ähnlich.

VG Martin


----------



## racetec1 (23. Juli 2004)

War gestern wieder nett. Wiederholung vom letzten Mal plus Hinterradsurfen und Anfahren am Berg. Viel Zeit geht natürlich dabei drauf, die Inhalte vom letzten Mal den neu Hinzugekommenen noch einmal zu erklären. Vielleicht sollte man dann die Gruppe splitten. Die "Neuen" üben das vom letzten Mal und stoßen dann zum Rest und die anderen üben schon mal was Neues, später dann mit den anderen in verschiedenen Varianten.
Sonst fängt man schnell an zu frieren während der Erklärungen, die man beim letzten Mal schon gehört hat.
Die Idee mit Samstags üben, fahren und grillen find ich klasse. Bin sofort dabei (ich trage auch was Fleisch oder besser leichte Grillkohle, hi hi). Da kann man das gelernte auch gleich praktisch anwenden.
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
Alles in allem ist dein Engagement sehr lobenswert. Solltest du in irgend einer Form Unterstützung brauchen, sag bescheid, ich helfe gern, wenn ich kann.
Gruß...


----------



## juchhu (24. Juli 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern wieder nett. Wiederholung vom letzten Mal plus Hinterradsurfen und Anfahren am Berg. Viel Zeit geht natürlich dabei drauf, die Inhalte vom letzten Mal den neu Hinzugekommenen noch einmal zu erklären. Vielleicht sollte man dann die Gruppe splitten. Die "Neuen" üben das vom letzten Mal und stoßen dann zum Rest und die anderen üben schon mal was Neues, später dann mit den anderen in verschiedenen Varianten.
> Sonst fängt man schnell an zu frieren während der Erklärungen, die man beim letzten Mal schon gehört hat.
> Die Idee mit Samstags üben, fahren und grillen find ich klasse. Bin sofort dabei (ich trage auch was Fleisch oder besser leichte Grillkohle, hi hi). Da kann man das gelernte auch gleich praktisch anwenden.
> Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
> ...


Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich, unterschiedliche Übungen an mehreren Plätzen zu koordinieren.

Was ist jetzt mit dem Tagestechnikkurs?

Sonst verabrede ich mich mit Racetec1 alleine, dann üben und surfen wir alleine und hauen uns anschließend die 'Wampe' voll.

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo Martin,

Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht an einem Tagesseminar teilnehmen können, da nächste Woche mein Urlaub zu Ende ist. Das Wochenende ist bei mir dann leider wir ein normaler Arbeitstag.


----------



## juchhu (24. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht an einem Tagesseminar teilnehmen können, da nächste Woche mein Urlaub zu Ende ist. Das Wochenende ist bei mir dann leider wir ein normaler Arbeitstag.


Jedes Wochenende = Arbeitszeit ???  

Das wäre bitter !  

Du arbeitest bestimmt nach Einsatzplan? Wann wären denn die nächsten freien Samstage? Falls das überhaupt planbar ist, wg. Messen, Überbuchungen, Krankheit von Kollegen, etc.

Geht da was ???

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (24. Juli 2004)

Mir ist langweilig  


Ich glaub', ich geh' jetzt 'ne Runde biken und übe noch ein bisschen  

Und Tschüss  

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo Martin,

normalerweise habe ich ein freies WE im Monat. In der Ferienzeit kann sich das dann auch um einen Monat verschieben. Ich schätze das nächste freie WE wird September werden. 

Ausserdem ist der Urlaub von meinem Mann dann auch vorbei. Das heist dann, das er unter der Woche wieder in der Kaserne sein wird und ich ihn nur am WE sehe. Ich denke nicht, das er begeistert wäre, wenn ich dann einen ganzen Tag weg bin.

Mach das mit dem WE-Seminar aber bitte nicht von mir abhängig. 

Wenn ihr grillt komme ich ggf noch nach dem Dienst vorbei und sammele die Bierleichen (inkl. Bike) ein.  

  

Sanne

P.S.: Wenn Du etwas früher gesagt hättest, das Du biken gehst, wäre ich gerne mitgekommen. Nunja, dann fahre ich mal Richtung Wald und sehe mal wo ich lande!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruedigold (24. Juli 2004)

Hi Martin,

war klasse, der Kurs, da ich als Tourer technisch nicht viel drauf habe, gab es spürbare Aha-Effekte für mich. 

Vielen Dank für Deine aufopferungsvollen Erklärungen. 
Am besten gefallen mir die zu beherzigenden Kernsätze, wie "Da, wo Du hinschaust, da fährst Du hin!"   

Würde gerne am WE-Tageskurs teilnehmen, hängt aber von Vielem ab. Vor allem davon, dass ich bei gutem Wetter natürlich den Samstag gerne nutzen würde, eine ausgedehnte Tour zu machen, da kommt man echt ins Grübeln.

War heute an der Steinbach-Talsperre. Geil, aber nicht steil.

Bald habe ich aber Urlaub, da geht das auch in der Woche.

Ich denke übrigens, EINMAL die Woche reicht als Frequenz  ---  Ich meine das Technik-training


----------



## Heart Attack (24. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr grillt komme ich ggf noch nach dem Dienst vorbei und sammele die Bierleichen (inkl. Bike) ein.
> 
> 
> 
> Sanne



Melde mich schon zum gesammelt werden an, diesesmal kriegen wir meinen Giant irgendwie schon befestigt. Bringe vorsorglich Handvoll Kabelbinder und ne Kettensäge mit 

Markus


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,das Echo auf den Ganztageskurs ist nicht ganz so, wie ich es vermutet habe. 'Ist ja nicht schlimm, Jimm', habe ich zu mir gesagt. Schließlich habe ich die Samstage bisher auch ganz schön verbracht 

Also Samstagkurs ist erstmal in die Entwicklungspipeline geschoben worden. Nach dem Motto: Verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

*So, dafür ist der 3. Teil in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste eingetragen worden.*

*Donnerstag, 29.07.2004, um 19:00 Uhr*

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2152

*Achtung: Neuer Treffpunkt*

*Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses*

*Wer eine Wegbeschreibung für die Anreise mit PKW oder Bike braucht, bekommt diese als HTML-E-Mail. Dazu mit eigener E-MailAddy mich anmailen (nicht über die Forumssoftware!!!).*

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo Martin, Labertasche,
sollte der Ganztageskurs schon gestern stattgefunden haben? Das das so schnell gehen sollte, habe ich nicht gedacht. Samstags vormittags ist's bei mir immer schlecht. Ab 2 Uhr ist OK. hauptsache, ein bischen länger Tageslicht.

Aber der Donnerstag war gut. Jetzt wird's wirklich spannend. Zwei Gruppen zu bilden, wie Dirk das angeregt hat, ist eine super Idee. 

Meine Photos sind wie immer miserabel. Freu mich deshalb auch mal über aufbauende Worte.


Kumma hiä:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=4450&password=kukdopub


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte Euch nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich für nächsten Samstag eine Tour im Bereich "Wehebachtalsperre/Roetgen/Vichttal" ausgeschrieben habe.

Dort sind einige interessante Singletrails zu fahren. Wenn Ihr also Eure erworbenen Fähigkeiten einsetzen möchtet, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr teilnehmen würdet.

Nähere Informationen findet Ihr dann im Feierabendthread.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Goldfisch (26. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,das Echo auf den Ganztageskurs ist nicht ganz so, wie ich es vermutet habe. 'Ist ja nicht schlimm, Jimm', habe ich zu mir gesagt. Schließlich habe ich die Samstage bisher auch ganz schön verbracht
> 
> Also Samstagkurs ist erstmal in die Entwicklungspipeline geschoben worden. Nach dem Motto: Verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.



Hi Martin,

das war ja wieder schön am Donnerstag. Bist'n Guter!

Mal für mich rekapitulieren: Anfahren am Berg hat mir am Samstag schon auf einer Tour geholfen, der Rest ist Übung. Das Gegenteil davon: Einstieg in den Downhill gibt mehr Sicherheit - auch prima. Die Gleichgewichtsübungen geben generell ein besseres Gefühl mit dem Bike. Es wird besser. Hart für mich nach wie vor: Die schnell gefahrenen Uphills und Schlammpassagen. Hier hatte ich riesige Probleme bezgl. Traktion und Bikekontrolle. Alles Zusammen: Daumen hoch!

Das war mal wieder eine Super nette Runde, mittlerweile fast zu viele Leute, damit es noch für jeden Einzelkritik gibt und man sich nicht gegenseitig im Weg rumsteht etc. Mal gucken, wie sich das entwickelt...

Klar habe ich mich für kommenden Donnerstag wieder eingetragen.

Bezüglich eines Samstags-Kurses: ich fände es super, so etwas als eine von Dir geführte Tour anzubieten quasi als Kursabschluß. Dabei fände ich es anstrengend genug, wenn man Mittags starten und gegen abend in den geselligen Teil übergehen würde. Sowas würde ich aber zentral organisieren, d.h. alle Teilnehmer außer Dir geben Kohle und zwei-drei Freiwillige kümmern sich um die Orga.

LG
Michael


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, Labertasche,
> sollte der Ganztageskurs schon gestern stattgefunden haben? Das das so schnell gehen sollte, habe ich nicht gedacht. Samstags vormittags ist's bei mir immer schlecht. Ab 2 Uhr ist OK. hauptsache, ein bischen länger Tageslicht.
> 
> Aber der Donnerstag war gut. Jetzt wird's wirklich spannend. Zwei Gruppen zu bilden, wie Dirk das angeregt hat, ist eine super Idee.
> ...


Nein, das mit dem Ganztageskurs war ein Vorschlag von mir, wg. mehr Zeit und so  

Aber zwischenzeitlich habe ich davon Abstand genommen, denn a) ist die Resonanz nicht so groß wie von mir erwartet und b) habe ich (nachdem ich darüber ein bisschen länger nachgedacht habe) keine Lust, die gesamte Organisation für Kurs und Abendprogramm zu übernehmen  

Ich finde, einmal die Woche reicht  

Das mit den zwei Gruppen ist vom Ansatz beim letzten Mal schon in die Hose gegangen. Denn der Kurs heißt ja Anfänger-Fahrtechniktraining, und was wir zum Schluß gemacht haben:

Vorderrad hochziehen, über Hindernis dropen (hier kleiner Bach) und direkt steile Rampe hochfahren, sowie steile Rampe runterfahren, Vorderrad hochziehen, über Hindernis dropen (wieder kleiner Bach) sind definitiv keine Anfänger-Fahrtechniken mehr. 

Da ich dann mehr Augenmerk auf diese Übung hatte, habe ich leider keine bzw. geringe Aufmersamkeit auf die entsprechende Anfänger-Übung 'Vorderrad hochziehen und durch flachen Bach auf dem Hinterrad surfen' gelenkt.

Das fand ich im nachhinein nicht gut.  

Klar, die Vorkenntnisse und Ansprüche sind sehr unterschiedlich. Jede(r) will auf seine/ihre 'Kosten' kommen. Allerdings war die Gruppe mit m.E. mit mehr als 14 TeilnehmerInnen schon zu groß.

Ich kann zwar schnell und viel erklären, hab' aber dennoch keine Augen im Hinterkopf  

Vielleicht teile ich sonst die Gruppe in zwei Leistungsklassen. Die erste Stunde machen wir dann zusammen Basics. In der zweiten Stunde machen wir dann an unterschiedlich Stationen verschiedene Übungen je nach Leistungsstand.


Schauen wir mal wie's beim nächsten Mal wird.  

Bin für Vorschläge empfänglich  

VG Martin

PS: Alle für's Gruppenzusammenführen und Locationanfahrt haben wir eine halbe Stunde verballert. Deswegen ist der neue Treffpunkt um 19:00 Uhr direkt unten im Grubengebiet an der Grillhütte unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses. Wenn dann alle pünktlich sind, können wir die Zeit auch besser nutzen.


----------



## mikkael (26. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das mit dem Ganztageskurs war ein Vorschlag von mir, wg. mehr Zeit und so..



Ich finde die Idee mit dem Ganztageskurs grundsätzlich besser (und persönlich passend), weil

a.) .. ich eine strapaziöse Fahrt nach Bensberg habe
b.) .. es schnell dunkel wird.
c.) .. ich die Dinge auch aktiv üben will, was ich gelernt habe, ohne dabei viel zeit zu verlieren. Hier spielt auch der Gruppeneffekt eine wichtige Rolle, weil man sich oft alleine nicht alles zutraut.
d.) .. es so progressiver ist und man schnelle, effektivere Fortschritte macht.

Hier muss allerdings eine strikte Aufteilung stattfinden, ansonsten mit 14-15 Teilnehmern ist so etwas vermutlich nicht zu bewältigen!

Zum Schluss: Auch so, wie die Dinge jetzt sind, ist es völlig ok.

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Idee mit dem Ganztageskurs grundsätzlich besser (und persönlich passend), weil
> 
> a.) .. ich eine strapaziöse Fahrt nach Bensberg habe


Ich auch  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> b.) .. es schnell dunkel wird.


Wenn ich den Kurs führe, wird's immer schnell dunkel  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> c.) .. ich die Dinge auch aktiv üben will, was ich gelernt habe, ohne dabei viel zeit zu verlieren. Hier spielt auch der Gruppeneffekt eine wichtige Rolle, weil man sich oft alleine nicht alles zutraut.
> 
> d.) .. es so progressiver ist und man schnelle, effektivere Fortschritte macht.


Da hast Du vollkommen Recht.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hier muss allerdings eine strikte Aufteilung stattfinden, ansonsten mit 14-15 Teilnehmern ist so etwas vermutlich nicht zu bewältigen!


Alte Regel: Gruppe mit 'Führer' sollte nicht größer als 10 TeilnehmerInnen sein. Damit man die Teilnehmer an max. zwei Händen abzählen kann  

Bei deutlich mehr als 10 wird es schon schwierig, die sogenannten gruppendynamische Prozesse unter Kontrolle bzw. Führung zu halten.

Allerdings bin ich es ja selber schuld, da ich ja immer gesagt, dass auch Fortgeschrittene die Basics beherrschen sollten. Die Geister, die ich rief, ...

Aber vielleicht sollte ich auch zurück zu den Basic-Gedanken des Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurses, die eigentlich 'Anfängern' die Grundtechniken und Sicherheit vermitteln sollte, und nicht (vermeintliche) Fortgeschrittene noch besser zu machen. Konsequent weitergedacht führt dies aber zur Kurstrennung in Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Allerdings würde ich bei einer effektiven Ausrichtung für Fortgeschrittene selber an meine Leistungsgrenze stoßen. Was tun, sprach Zeus???

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn sich zu dieser Situation (Problem will ich es nicht nennen und auch keines draus machen  ) die TeilnehmerInnen mal äußern würden. Die kommerziellen Anbieter haben es da einfacher: den jeweiligen Kursinhalt und Kurskosten nennen und schon trennt sich nach realistischer Leistungsselbsteinschätzung der potenziellen Teilnehmer die 'Spreu vom Weizen'.

BRAUCHE HILFE!!!

VG Martin

PS:



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluss: Auch so, wie die Dinge jetzt sind, ist es völlig ok.
> 
> VG Mikkael


Nicht wirklich (wie Michael Schumacher zu sagen pflegt), sonst würde keine (von mir aber gewünschte) berechtigte Kritik geäußert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (26. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre sehr nett, wenn sich zu dieser Situation (Problem will ich es nicht nennen und auch keines draus machen  ) die TeilnehmerInnen mal äußern würden. Die kommerziellen Anbieter haben es da einfacher: den jeweiligen Kursinhalt und Kurskosten nennen und schon trennt sich nach realistischer Leistungsselbsteinschätzung der potenziellen Teilnehmer die 'Spreu vom Weizen'.
> 
> BRAUCHE HILFE!!!



Naja, vielleicht kannst Du ja auch eine Art Zirkeltraining daraus machen. An der Station zuletzt liessen sich prima folgende Dinge üben:

- Anfahren am Berg
- Uphill

- Einstieg in den Downhill
- Downhill
- Bremsübungen

- Slalom oder ähnliche Gleichgewichtsübungen

- Hops über den Bach etc.

Die Teilnehmer werden dann aufgeteilt auf die verscheidenen Stationen, wo dann ca. fünf Teilnehmer üben. Du hüpfst von Station zu Station und guckst Dir die Fortschritte an. Nach einer gewissen Zeit wird dann die Übung gewechselt. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass die "Warterei" auf den eigenen Durchgang drastisch reduziert wird, man also in der gleichen Zeit mehr Durchgänge machen kann.

Wenn man nun dafür Sorge trägt, dass einige der fortgeschrittenen Biker den jeweiligen Newbies erklärt, wie die Übung geht und Hinweise geben können, bist Du auch etwas entlastet. Du müsstest dann "nur" noch neu Übungen einführen und ansonsten "Supervision" betreiben.

Schwup.


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wenn man nun dafür Sorge trägt, dass einige der fortgeschrittenen Biker den jeweiligen Newbies erklärt, wie die Übung geht und Hinweise geben können, bist Du auch etwas entlastet. Du müsstest dann "nur" noch neu Übungen einführen und ansonsten "Supervision" betreiben.
> 
> Schwup.


Konsequent weitergedacht und ausformuliert   

Nicken jetzt wieder alle MitleserInnen fleissig mit?

Statt nicken, wäre mir Antworten lieber  

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (26. Juli 2004)

Die Idee von Goldfisch mit dem "Zirkeltraining" finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, man baut eine Art Übungsparcours auf und rotiert dann kräftig. Wichtig dabei wäre auch, daß sich die teilnehmer dann ein bischen selbst kontrollieren und auch etwas auf die anderen achten. Frei nach dem Motto von den positiven Seiten oder aber auich von den Fehlern der anderen lernen. Dafür braucht man dann nicht unbedingt ein "Fortgeschrittener" zu sein. Man könnte es aber auch so gestalten, daß man für jede dieser Übungen im Parcours eine Art Paten bestimmt (einer der diese Übung schon gut beherrscht) der dann zusammen mit Martin den blutigen Anfängern Tips geben kann.

War jetzt einfach mal so ins Blaue gedacht ...


----------



## Manni (26. Juli 2004)

So hab mich für Donnerstag auch angemeldet und bringe eventuell noch jemanden mit der nicht hier im Forum ist.
Hoffe mal ich häng nicht zu sehr hinterher weil ich letzte Woche nicht dabei war   
Hab es doch richtig verstanden, das am Dienstag nichts stattfindet oder?

Also bis Donnerstag dann, eventuell sieht man einige ja schon am Mittwoch


----------



## TimG. (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
War wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung am Donnerstag, ich habe wieder etwas dazugelernt (was nicht viel heissen will  ) und beneide die Bensberger inzwischen um ihr schönes Gelände vor der Haustür. Die Gruppengröße wird allerdings etwas unübersichtlich, von daher finde ich die Idee mit den verschiedenen Stationen nicht schlecht, falls sich das vom Platz / Gelände her machen lässt. 
Treffpunkt "Grubengebiet", ist das dort wo wir letztes Mal waren, an den Bächen?!

Einen Tageskurs an einem Samstag fände ich klasse, Abendprogramm dazu müsste ja nicht unbedingt sein, wenn sich niemand für die Organisation findet.    

Jedenfalls bis zum nächsten Mal!
Tim


----------



## Lythande (27. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen Zusammen!

Das mit dem Zirkeltraining von Goldfisch finde ich klasse. Wir beide können davon ja nur profitieren!

Leider kann ich die nächsten 2 Donnerstage nicht dabei sein. 

Diesen Donnerstag bin ich für einige Tage in Urlaub (Kellerwald / Edersee per Bike unsicher machen / sowie Privatunterricht in Sachen Fahrradreparertur / Fahrtechnik). 

Dann geht es leider wieder mit dem Arbeiten los. Alle 2 Wochen Spätdienst.   

@ Markus

Du und Dein Bike, bekommen einen Ehrenplatz in meinem Auto! Du weist ja warum!    Ich hoffe ich sehe Dich mal beim Training!

@ Zippi

Die Photos vom Haus der Naturfreunde sind doch so weit OK. Die anderen aus dem Wald sind zwar was dunkel aber das liegt einfach an dem Licht!

@ Michael,

kann ich den Kasten mit den Flaschen noch 2 Wochen bei Dir lassen? Wenn nicht müssen wir noch schnell eine Lösung finden.

@ Tim

bist Du noch gut nach Hause gekommen? An der Ampel hatte ich zwar noch links gebrüllt, aber es ging schon abwärts! Ich hoffe nicht, das Du in Gladbach gelandet bist!

So Ihr Lieben, ich gehe jetzt Koffer packen! Wir sehen uns in ca 2 - 3 Wochen zum training!



Sanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So hab mich für Donnerstag auch angemeldet und bringe eventuell noch jemanden mit der nicht hier im Forum ist.
> Hoffe mal ich häng nicht zu sehr hinterher weil ich letzte Woche nicht dabei war
> Hab es doch richtig verstanden, das am Dienstag nichts stattfindet oder?
> 
> Also bis Donnerstag dann, eventuell sieht man einige ja schon am Mittwoch


Dienstags gibt zumindest von mir keinen Kurs.

Denk bitte an den geänderten Treffpunkt.

Bis Donnerstag.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> War wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung am Donnerstag, ich habe wieder etwas dazugelernt (was nicht viel heissen will  ) und beneide die Bensberger inzwischen um ihr schönes Gelände vor der Haustür. Die Gruppengröße wird allerdings etwas unübersichtlich, von daher finde ich die Idee mit den verschiedenen Stationen nicht schlecht, falls sich das vom Platz / Gelände her machen lässt.
> Treffpunkt "Grubengebiet", ist das dort wo wir letztes Mal waren, an den Bächen?!
> 
> ...


Einige haben dieses schöne Gelände vor der Haustür und haben es doch noch nicht als solches erkannt  

Die Idee mit der Gruppen- und Stationstrennung macht natürlich nur bei entsprechender Gruppenstärke Sinn. Im Augenblick sind mit mir nur sieben angemeldet. Da Almuth und Sanne im Urlaub sind, fehlen jetzt zwei wichtige Stammspielerinnen. Bei der Gruppenstärke macht Teilung m.E. mehr Arbeit.

Mit dem Tages- bzw. Halbtageskurs schauen wir mal, wie sich die Resonanz so entwickelt.

Treffpunkt genau unten im 'Vielstromland' sprich Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses.

VG Martin

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Zusammen!
> 
> Das mit dem Zirkeltraining von Goldfisch finde ich klasse. Wir beide können davon ja nur profitieren!
> 
> ...


Solange Michael die Kästen mitbringt, ist alles andere OK  

Viel Spass am Edersee (schöne Gegend, hab' dort ein dreitägiges Hundeführungsspezialseminar mit meinem DJ-SAM geniessen dürfen)  

Und bis zum nächsten gemeinsamen Donnerstag.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2004)

@zippi


Ich finde die Bilder klasse. Besonders die Garagenübungsaufnahmen  

Auf den Fotos sieht das ziemlich eng und schwierig aus  

Gut, die Waldfotos sind etwas dunkel. Und die Übung nicht wirklich erkennbar, aber die verwischten Speedaufnahmen sind schon geil.

Lass Dich nicht frustrieren, sei weiter mein Kursfotograf  

Kannst Du mit der Kamera Serienbilder auslösen?

Eine Übung in vier oder mehr Einzelbilder vom Übungsein- bis ausgang sieht bestimmt klasse aus.

Bis Donnerstag?

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (27. Juli 2004)

Grüße auch an die liebe Sanne!



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Solange Michael die Kästen mitbringt, ist alles andere OK



Bin ich Flasche leer... ;-)

Soll heissen: In meinem Auto liegen die Flaschen gut - klar bring ich sie jedesmal mit.

Bezüglich neuem Treffpunkt. Hast Du eine Adresse? Wegbeschreibung ist nicht unbedingt nötig.

Martin: Ein Kumpel von mir (Olli) hat Interesse, auch teilzunehmen. Ich hab ihn schon zu Handschuhen und Helm verdonnert. Allerdings fährt er aufgrund seiner Körpergröße von rund 2m ein Crossbike (Federgabel aber 28-Zoll-Reifen). Wie stehst Du dazu?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße auch an die liebe Sanne!
> 
> Bin ich Flasche leer... ;-)
> 
> Soll heissen: In meinem Auto liegen die Flaschen gut - klar bring ich sie jedesmal mit.


Aber Auto voll  



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich neuem Treffpunkt. Hast Du eine Adresse? Wegbeschreibung ist nicht unbedingt nötig.


Keine Adresse, da im Land der sieben Zwerge hinter den sieben Bergen  

Die Straße heißt 'Hardt' und PLZ ist 51429. Wenn Du mir ein E-Mail mit Deiner richtigen Absender-Addy schickst (also nicht über die Forumssoftware), dann gibt ab AS Moitzfeld komplette Wegbeschreibung mit Karten  



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Martin: Ein Kumpel von mir (Olli) hat Interesse, auch teilzunehmen. Ich hab ihn schon zu Handschuhen und Helm verdonnert. Allerdings fährt er aufgrund seiner Körpergröße von rund 2m ein Crossbike (Federgabel aber 28-Zoll-Reifen). Wie stehst Du dazu?
> 
> Grüße
> Michael


Nun, 26"-MTBs gibts auch für 2-Meter-Männer. Kosten dann nur halt ein bisschen mehr. Mit 28"-Crossbike kann 2-Meter-Mann auch die Fahrtechniken lerne, aber a) sind die Hebelverhältnisse schlechter als beim 26"-MTB (wg. längerem Oberrohr), b) der Hinterradaufbau ist meistens weniger stabil als beim 26"-MTB. Allerdings besitzen 28"-Laufräder eine höhere Spurstabilität, Laufruhe und bessere Hindernisüberrollfähigkeiten (so sagt zumindest Garry Fisher, Vater des 28"-MTBs).

Kurze Rede, langer Sinn: Klar kann er mitkommen. Mehr als sein Bike zu schrotten, kann ja nicht passieren  

Spass bei Seite: Die Anfängertechniken kommen auch einem Crossbikefahrer zugute.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Martin,
ich kann Donnerstag leider nicht. Und nächsten Donnerstag, falls Du da schon einen Termin vorgesehen hast, klappt's auch nicht.  

Ich hoffe, es gibt noch mehr Termine, an denen ich Versäumtes aufholen kann. Oder?

Greez Dirk


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> ich kann Donnerstag leider nicht. Und nächsten Donnerstag, falls Du da schon einen Termin vorgesehen hast, klappt's auch nicht.
> 
> Ich hoffe, es gibt noch mehr Termine, an denen ich Versäumtes aufholen kann. Oder?
> ...


Dirk, Du mein Haus- und Hoffotograf bist nicht dabei? 

Keine Sorge, ich komm wieder, keine Frage  

Wenn ich nicht donnerstagabends einen Termin habe, oder der Himmel die Schleusen geöffnet hat, werde ich wohl ein bisschen rumsurfen und die eine oder andere Technik vermitteln.

Sieht so aus, als ob die Gruppe diesmal an meinen zwei Händen abgezählt werden kann. Ist auch ganz schön. 

War heute wieder im Grubengebiet; diemal mit meinem Hündchen DJ-SAM (60 kg, 76 cm  ).

Die Errosionsrinne, die quer über den Weg unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses verläuft, führt jetzt wieder Wasser. Da waren wohl einige Kinder so freundlich, dem Bächlein wieder seinen ursprüngliche Bett zurückzugeben.

Darüber bin ich sehr froh, denn dann werden wir mal den Bunny Hop an diesem Naturhindernis üben  

Außerdem habe ich einen echt fiesen Übungswurzeltrail (oder vielleicht doch besser -trial) 'ausfindig gemacht'. Leider ist er eine Sackgasse. So werden wir ihn vielleicht erst einmal abwärts (nicht steil) fahren, dann an den umgefallenen Bäumen wenden und wieder aufwärts fahren.

Außerdem habe ich zwei hammerharte, aber leider kurze Downhills dort gefunden. Mehr als 60 Grad (nix Prozent  ) Gefälle, leider sind dies Regenwasserablauferrosionsrinnen, d.h. es gibt oben auf dem Berg keinen Einstieg, und man müßte die Bikes hochschieben. Aufwärts war es so glatt, dass DJ-SAM mich hochziehen (4-Pfoten-Gelände-Antrieb) mußte. Runter habe ich DJ-SAM 'Halt' machen lassen und hab' mich an seiner Leine abgeseilt. Das geht übrigens nur wg. seiner Größe, Gewicht und immensen Kraft UND
weil er ein Brustgeschirr trägt. Ansonsten hätte ich ihn wahrscheinlich erdrosselt, so wie ich an der Leine hing. 

Leider habe ich ihm noch nicht beibringen können, dass er mich mit Bike im Gelände irgendwie hochzieht. Ist eben doch ein intelligenter Energiesparhund  

So, das war's mal wieder vom Märchenonkel, oder liebvoll von seinen Freunden auch 'Erklär-Bär' genannt.

Ich glaube, dass könnte wieder sehr interessant werden. Und wenn dann diesmal alle pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr unten im Grubengebiet sich einfinden, können wir auch schön intensiv min. 2 Stunden üben.

Wetter sieht auch ganz gut aus. Was wollen wir mehr?!

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (27. Juli 2004)

Juchhu,
ich war nur beim ersten Kurs dabei. Wo genau finde ich denn den neuen Treffpunkt?
Kann ich trotzdem am Sportplatz parken und dann mit dem Bike weiterfahren.
Waren wir eventuell am ersten Tag sogar schon da?   

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand am Donnerstag den Weg zeigen, wenn da nochwer am Sportplatz parkt


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Juchhu,
> ich war nur beim ersten Kurs dabei. Wo genau finde ich denn den neuen Treffpunkt?
> Kann ich trotzdem am Sportplatz parken und dann mit dem Bike weiterfahren.
> Waren wir eventuell am ersten Tag sogar schon da?
> ...


Hallo Manni,

Die Straße heißt 'Hardt' und PLZ ist 51429. Wenn Du mir ein E-Mail mit Deiner richtigen Absender-Addy schickst (also nicht über die Forumssoftware), dann gibt ab AS Moitzfeld komplette Wegbeschreibung mit Karten  

Wenn Du denn Parkplatz am Naturfreunde-Haus nimmst, bist Du in drei Minuten am Übungsgebiet bzw. wieder am Auto. Entfällt das lästige Fahren mit dem Bike im Dunkeln.

Also besser direkt zum neuen Treffpunkt.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (28. Juli 2004)

@ martin

hab mich für morgen auch mal eingetragen. Leider kenne ich den Treffpunkt
überhaupt nicht, da ich dann das erste mal dabei bin.

Werde, wenn, direkt mit dem Bike kommen und wüßte gerne wie ich den Platz
am einfachsten finde!

Bis Bensberg ist kein Problem und auch die Strasse werde ich finden, jedoch
hätte ich mit der Grube ein Problem!  

VG Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> @ martin
> 
> hab mich für morgen auch mal eingetragen. Leider kenne ich den Treffpunkt
> überhaupt nicht, da ich dann das erste mal dabei bin.
> ...


@gonzo63 alias Jürgen,

von wo kommst Du ? Mit Bike oder PKW?

Mail mich mich Deiner richtigen E-Mail-Addy auf [email protected] an, und ich schicke Dir eine Wegbeschreibung.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (28. Juli 2004)

Juchu (Ausruf),
bin morgen doch dabei


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Juchu (Ausruf),
> bin morgen doch dabei


Korrekt, (eigentlich aber mit zwei 'h'  ) !!!

Das freut mich.  

Sag' mal, kennst Du @gonzo63 alias Jürgen aus Leverkusen persönlich?

Wenn ja, besteht eine Möglichkeit, zusammen zum Treffpunkt zu kommen?

Ich versuche jetzt mal ein Fotoalbum zu eröffnen und die Wegbeschreibung zum Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses upzuloaden.

VG Martin

PS: Diese individuellen Anfahrtsbeschreibung kosten leider doch mehr Zeit als eingeplant.


----------



## gonzo63 (28. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Diese individuellen Anfahrtsbeschreibung kosten leider doch mehr Zeit als eingeplant.



@ martin

...brauchst keine große Aktion zu starten!

Bis nach Bensberg finde ich schon, es geht nur um die letzten Meter!!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> @ martin
> 
> ...brauchst keine große Aktion zu starten!
> 
> ...


Nur eine kleine Aktion  

Wegbeschreibung mit Karte und Roadbook fertig, kann aber nicht versenden, da Deine angegebene E-Mail-Addy nicht funktioniert.

Bitte überprüfen!

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2004)

@all

Hab' jetzt endlich mal ein Album angelegt. Mit der nachfolgenden URL könnt Ihr Euch eine

a) MTB-Anfahrt von alten zum neuen Treffpunkt oder

b)PKW-Anfahrt vom Bensberger Schloss / Kadettenstraße bis zum Parkplatz des Naturfreunde-Hauses

als 2D- und 3D-Karte anschauen bzw. downloaden.  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4480

Ich hoffe, dass hilft jetzt ein bisschen weiter.

Bis morgen

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2004)

Tach,

so, meine lieben Liebenden:

Diesmal gibt's vorm Kursbeginn etwas organisatorischen Schreibkram.

Keine Sorge, nein nein, ich will kein Geld, Kreditkarten oder sonstige Zahlungsmittel. Aber der Unfall von Christoph hat mich (bzw. mein Anwalt) wachgerüttelt.

Heute gibt's vorher eine TeilnehmerInnen-Liste mit folgendem Aufbau:

lfd. Nr, Name, Vorname, Alter, Adresse, Telefon, Nickname (dieses Forums), Unterschrift sowie folgender Haftungsfreistellungserklräung:

*Haftungsfreistellungserklärung:*



*Mit meiner Unterschrift in dieser Teilnehmerliste stelle ich den Guide Martin Nettersheim von Haftungsansprüchen für Schäden aus der oben angegebenen Veranstaltung frei, soweit sie nicht grob fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich herbeigeführt wurden. Ich bin selbst für meine Fahrweise verantwortlich, wurde über die Gefahren des Anfänger-Fahrtechniktraining informiert und sehe mich im Stande diese zu bewältigen. Als Minimalschutzausrüstung sind Helm und Handschuhe zu tragen. Ich verpflichte mich, den Anweisungen des Guides Folge zu leisten.*


Ich weiss, das Ganze ist zwar Mist. Aber Vertrauen ist gut, Vertrag ist besser.

Denn ich habe keine Lust, wohl möglich von einem Teilnehmer verklagt zu werden, obwohl dies ein NON-PROFIT-Angebot ist.

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt keine(n) TeilnehmerIn abgeschreckt.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (29. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gibt's vorher eine TeilnehmerInnen-Liste mit folgendem Aufbau:
> 
> lfd. Nr, Name, Vorname, Alter, Adresse, Telefon, Nickname (dieses Forums), Unterschrift sowie folgender Haftungsfreistellungserklräung [...]



Ich finde es selbstredend aber unterschreibe Dir das Ding natürlich auch. 

Ne Frage zur Anfahrt. Wenn ich die Straße zum Schloß hochfahre, musste ich oben links lang, um zum alten Treffpunkt zu kommen. Deiner Skizze entnehme ich, dass ich jetzt vor dem Schloss stehend rechts lang muss und dann immer geradeaus bis zum Naturfreundehaus. Stimmt das?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es selbstredend aber unterschreibe Dir das Ding natürlich auch.
> 
> Ne Frage zur Anfahrt. Wenn ich die Straße zum Schloß hochfahre, musste ich oben links lang, um zum alten Treffpunkt zu kommen. Deiner Skizze entnehme ich, dass ich jetzt vor dem Schloss stehend rechts lang muss und dann immer geradeaus bis zum Naturfreundehaus. Stimmt das?
> 
> ...


Danke für Bestätigung und Verständnis  

Mit PKW gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ums Schloss herum, dann links abbiegen nach Moitzfeld und die ganze Zeit geradeaus bis zur großen Keuzung, dann links ab in Richtung Herkenrath (schräg links gegenüber ist 'ne Shell-Tanke, auf dem Weg bis dort hin ist fast auf der Kuppe eine Shell-Tanke rechts).

Dann bis Horst und links rein. Siehe Karte in Galerie.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juli 2004)

Na das war ja mal wieder ein schönes Ding gestern!

Martin, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich sowas mal runter fahre. Hatte hinterher aber das Gefühl, viel besser zu verstehen, was das Bike macht - hört sich vielleicht etwas komisch an...

Einmal mehr Daumen hoch für die gelungene Veranstaltung. Und auch mal ein Lob an die Gruppe. Keine Angeber dabei aber eine Menge Leute, die gute Tipps geben und von denen man sich was abgucken kann.   

Nochmal schöne Grüße an unseren Pechvogel Manni mit zwei Plattfüßen in etwas mehr als zwei Stunden.

Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mikel.j (30. Juli 2004)

Blub Goldfisch   

Und die Quintessenz von gestern mit den Worten unseres großen Lehrmeisters: "Der Ar*** muß nach hinte(r)n !!!"   

Michael


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

so, nachdem ich den Fahrkurs nun haftungstechnisch mit einem AboKauf für eine Waschmaschine für jeden Teilnehmer ausgebaut habe (Bauknecht weiß, was Männer wünschen ), kann ich nun endlich mit Statistiken glänzen.  



Also, geübt, geflucht, (unfreiwillig) abgestiegen, und wieder versucht hatten diesmal alles nur MÄNNER (wo ward Ihr, liebe Bikerinnen, Perlen der Zunft ?  ).



Als das waren in der Reihenfolge der Eintragung auf der Teilnehmerliste:



mikel.j = Michael

mikkael = Mikkael (das macht's einfacher mit dem Merken )

racetec1 = Dirk

Goldfisch = Michael

TimG = Tim

FrankG = Frank

Zippi = Dirk

JürgenK = Jürgen

Manni = Manfred



Erste Übung vor Beginn: Wie schnell geht die Luft aus einem Hinterreifen, wenn man suboptimal über eine Rinne fährt bzw. springt und mit dem Hinterreifen einen Durchschlag produziert. Fazit: Deutlicher schneller als die Reparatur  



So nach Ausfüllen der Teilnehmerliste haben wir erstmal wieder die obligatorischen PET-Flaschen aufgestellt und ein bisschen Slalomsurfen geübt. Als zweite Übung hat jeder nach seinem Durchgang versucht, jeweils die letzte Pet-Flasche in der Fahrt mit einer Hand aufzunehmen ohne zu stoppen und anschließend auf der anderen Seite der Slalomstrecke wieder während der Fahrt abzustellen. Gerade das Abstellen der leichten, leeren Pet-Falschen war auf dem unebenen Untergrund eine echt Herausforderung für 'echte Kerle'.



Klar, zum Abschluß kam wieder der Garageneinparktest (eigentlich ja eher Wendetest). Die Übungsgruppe schafft es inzwischen auf einer Fläche etwas mehr als 2 x 2 Meter eine Links- bzw. Rechtswende durchzuführen, ohne abzusetzen. Klasse  



Nächste Übung, ab ins Gelände und kurzen Singletrail nach Einweisung fahren. Übung: Steilere Stellen korrekt fahren, über längere weiche Sandflächen surfen ohne wegzurutschen bzw. stürtzen, kleine Wurzelpassage und zum Schluss Abfahrt einer kleinen Rampe, hm-Differenz ca. 1,5-2 Meter und Gefälle ca. 100% = -45 Grad. Letzter Teil, also Wurzeltrail und Rampe wurde mehrfach mit Live-Ein- bzw. Anweisungen geübt.



Für das Kind im Manne haben dann einige versucht, die Rampe hochzufahren. Dabei wurden interessante Technikansätze gezeigt. Wegen meines Unkens, hat es dann wahrscheinlich aber doch keiner geschafft. Allerdings fehlten Zippi und Mikkael für das Hochfahren nur ca. ein 0,5 Meter. Respekt  



Dann den ganzen Trail in umgekehrter Richtung wieder. Mikel.j und mikkael haben mich dann an der steilsten Stelle ausgebremst , sodaß ich direkt mal wieder Anfahren am Berg üben konnte. Leider war der Trail zu schmal, um mich schräg zum Trail hinzustellen   . Aber niemals als Guide aufgeben, wenn die Teilnehmer zu schauen. Und mit optimaler  Fahrtechnik an den Teilnehmern vorbei    



Wieder zum Treffpunkt fahren und Wheelie-Technik (HR) üben. Dazu haben wir Dreier-Gruppen gebildet, zwei Mann ohne, einer mit Bike. Der mit Bike setzt sich drauf, zieht die Hinterradbremse und wird nun von den beiden anderen gestützt, sodaß ein Umfallen unmöglich ist. Dann ziehen die Beiden den Biker nach hinter hoch, sodaß dieser sitzend auf seinem Sattel im Gleichgewicht auf seinem Hinterrad steht. Alle drei versuchten durch Ausbalancieren minimale Haltekräfte auszuüben. Allen Teilnehmern wird klar, wie weit das Vorderrad hochgezogen werden muss, um im Gleichgewicht auf dem Hinterrad stehen zu können. Diese Übung soll veranschaulich machen, dass die Überschlagsgefahren beim Wheelie-Fahren (abgesehen von der Stop-Technik durch Hinterradbremsenziehen) sehr gering ist.



Übungsfahren auf einem kurzen, mit leichten Gefälle versehenem Wurzeltrail mit Trialaspekten. Ziel ist das Erkennung und Fahren einer guten Fahrlinie und das Überfahren bzw. Umfahren von hohen und weitflächigen Wurzelbereichen. Und weil's so schön war, das Ganze auch in umgekehrter Richtung. 

Die Übung erforderte schon ein großes Maß an optimaler Lenk, Halte- und Bremstechnik.

Zum Schluss haben wir noch ein bisschen Wheelie-Fahren geübt sowie das Durchsurfen von flachen Bächen. Außerdem das Überdroppen von Rinnen und tieferen Bächen mit anschließendem Rampe hochfahren. Und das Ganze auch in umgekehrter Richtung. 

Wirklich klasse war, dass Mikkael nach einem für ihn sehr demotivierenden Übungsablauf, da er leider den letzten Fahrkurs nicht absolvieren konnte, er nach konkreter Übungseinweisung innerhalb von 10 min das Hochziehen des Vorderrades durch Oberkörpergewichtsverlagerung (und eben nicht mit der Muskelkraft der Arme) und gleichzeitigem Antrieb ein Fahren auf dem Hinterrad erlernt hatte. Sodann 'hüpfte' bzw. droppte er mit neuer Technik und wachsender Begeisterung über Bäche und Rinnen.  

Zippi und JürgenK hatten dann zwischenzeitlich aus einer Sitzbank (gehälfteter Baustamm) einen Trialpassage aufgebaut, die dem Guide leider direkt mal vor Augen geführt hat, wo bei ihm der Hammer (nämlich noch zu hoch ) hängt.  

Insgesamt läßt sich sagen, dass das Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses das ideale Übungsgebiet ist.

Kurze Frage an die Fangemeinschaft:

Was sollen wir nächstes Mal verstärkt üben?

Soll ich wieder einen oder zwei Übungstrails hinzunehmen?

Fragen über Fragen 

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (30. Juli 2004)

Moin!

Tja, Jungs.. Der Weg vom Schwein-Hop zu Bunny-Hop ist eben lang (und hoffentlich schmerzfrei )
 Unser Martin kann's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hören, aber die Kurse sind wirklich einmalig! Chapeau! Ich und mein Hop, wie es auf einmal klappt!?!

Bei mir ist es gestern definitiv die Schaltung gewesen, nicht die Kette, wie es sich heute feststellen ließ. Ich war bei meinem Bike-Händler, er meinte, der Teil der Schaltung verbogen wäre. Er kriegt es aber morgen bis 9 Uhr hin! Und, tata: Die neuen Michelin-Reifen sind endlich da! 

Morgen werde ich zusammen mit Hardy die Talsperren der schönen Eifel und am Sonntag zusammen mit Michael die Dhünntalsperre rauf und runter ackern, reichlich kilometer bzw. Höhenmeter sammeln! Viel Zeit und gute Gelegenheiten zum üben! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Tja, Jungs.. Der Weg vom Schwein-Hop zu Bunny-Hop ist eben lang (und hoffentlich schmerzfrei )
> Unser Martin kann's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hören, aber die Kurse sind wirklich einmalig! Chapeau! Ich und mein Hop, wie es auf einmal klappt!?!


Nun, Bunny-Hop haben wir zwar noch nicht geübt, aber Wheelie-Fahren kann durchaus als Vorübung bezeichnet werden.

Ah, ja, mehr noch von diesem Lob.  [POET-MODUS-AN] Fühlt sich in der Seele und im Herzen an, wie warme Sonnenstrahlen, die den Weg durch Wolken, Dunst und Neben auf meine Haut finden. [POET-MODUS-AUS]  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es gestern definitiv die Schaltung gewesen, nicht die Kette, wie es sich heute feststellen ließ. Ich war bei meinem Bike-Händler, er meinte, der Teil der Schaltung verbogen wäre. Er kriegt es aber morgen bis 9 Uhr hin! Und, tata: Die neuen Michelin-Reifen sind endlich da!


[RECHTHABER-MODUS-AN] Hab' ich doch gesagt, dass Dein Schaltwerk verbogen ist. [RECHTHABER-MODUS-AUS]  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen werde ich zusammen mit Hardy die Talsperren der schönen Eifel und am Sonntag zusammen mit Michael die Dhünntalsperre rauf und runter ackern, reichlich kilometer bzw. Höhenmeter sammeln! Viel Zeit und gute Gelegenheiten zum üben!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Wie sagt Detlef immer, das Wichtigste im Leben ist immer a) blitzschnell und b) die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.

In diesem Sinne Augen und Sinne auf für die ideale Fahrlinie  

Viel Spass

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racetec1 (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
der Kurs gestern war wieder klasse. Danke an den Vorturner Martin, der seine Sache wieder super gemacht hat, finde ich. Fürs nächste Mal schlage ich vor, neben den kurzen Wiederholungen vom letzten Mal, das richtige Bremsen mit angehobenem Hinterrad (Stoppi) zu üben. Dabei ereignet sich in der Anfangsphase nämlich auch so mancher Überschlag nach vorne, weil man im Eifer des Gefechts einfach vergißt, die Vorderradbremse rechtzeitig loszulassen. 
Wenn man das perfekt drauf hat, klappt's auch besser mit dem Versetzen des Hinterrades in verzwickten Alpen-Trails. Ansonsten werde ich bis nächste Woche jeden Tag üben (versprochen).
Ich freue mich schon wieder auf nächste Woche Donnerstag, zumal die Truppe, die sich so als Stammfahrer herauskristallisiert hat, echt klasse ist. Macht richtig Laune. Ist natürlich auch schön, immer wieder nette neue Leute zu treffen.
Schade fand ich auch, daß die Damenwelt irgendwie gestern keine Zeit hatte??!! 
Schönes Wochenende zxusammen.
Gruß...


----------



## FranG (30. Juli 2004)

Auch ich finde es fantastisch, bei jedem Treffen wieder was dazuzulernen und auszuprobieren. Sehr gut war gestern das "Ausloten" des "Nach-Hinten-Kippens".

Das Einbauen der Übungstrails macht Laune! Lockert einfach auf. Mehr davon!
Ausserdem finde ich es ziemlich gut die etwas schwereren Stellen/Trails mehrmals zu probieren und zuzuschauen, wie andere sie "meistern". In einer Tourengruppe passierts mit ziemlich oft, dass ich nochmal bestimmte Abschnitte wiederholen würde - geht dann aber in 98% der Fälle nicht...

Ich denk das Gelände um die Hardt gibt noch einiges an kniffligen Auf- und Abfahrten her. Perfekt!

Schönen Dank nochmals an den Lehrmeister! Die Kurse sind einfach prima. Ich hoffe Du hast dabei genausoviel Spaß wie wir!

LG Frank


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich finde es fantastisch, bei jedem Treffen wieder was dazuzulernen und auszuprobieren. Sehr gut war gestern das "Ausloten" des "Nach-Hinten-Kippens".
> 
> Das Einbauen der Übungstrails macht Laune! Lockert einfach auf. Mehr davon!
> Ausserdem finde ich es ziemlich gut die etwas schwereren Stellen/Trails mehrmals zu probieren und zuzuschauen, wie andere sie "meistern". In einer Tourengruppe passierts mit ziemlich oft, dass ich nochmal bestimmte Abschnitte wiederholen würde - geht dann aber in 98% der Fälle nicht...
> ...


Danke, Danke.  

OK, sieht so aus, als wenn wir zukünftig ein, zwei Singletrails zum Üben einbauen werden. Sofern es die Steigungen jeweils zulassen, werden wir sie der Ehre   nicht nur ab- sondern auch aufwärts versuchen.

Um es kurz zu machen: Es ist Kur, und keine Pflicht.  

Wenn's zur Pflicht wird, dann nur noch gegen Kohle  

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Martin

PS: Kleiner Seitenhieb an die, die sich eine individuelle Anfahrtsbeschreibung von mir geben lassen, und dann ohne Info nicht kommen.

Entweder von vornerein nicht kommen, oder wenigsten nacher Info (besser vorher) per Mail oder Handy an mich, damit ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss, ob ich eine Suchmannschaft losschicken soll.


----------



## JürgenK (30. Juli 2004)

Dann will ich mich auch mal anständig bedanken  

War eine nette Runde gestern, ohne Angeber, Heulsusen und Schlägereien, ...weiter so  

Hat Spaß gemacht, nur das mit dem "Hinterrad versetzen" hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, aber daß können wir ja nächste Woche nochmal auffrischen, Juchhu!!!


Viele Grüße 

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (31. Juli 2004)

So das Resultat meiner Mißlungenen Rinnendurchfahrten:
2mal hinten platt, beim erstenmal gleich doppelter Snakebit mit 4 Löchern, beim zweitenmal eine Art Durchstich von oben mittig im Schlauch und auf der Felgenseite wieder raus   Das macht 6 Löcher auf ca 5km, sowas hab ich ja nochnie gehabt, und das ärgerliche daran, vorher dieses Jahr ca 2000km ohne irgendeinen Plattfuß.
Hab den einen Schlauch direkt in die Tonne gekloppt, was macht ihr eigentlich mit geflickten Schläuchen? Als Ersatzschlauch nehmen oder einfach mit weiterfahren?
Naja hoffe beim nächstenmal läuft alles glatt, dann könnt ihr mir das mit dem Rinnendurchsurfen ja nochmal erklären, bevor ich da weitermache wo ich am Donnerstag aufgehört habe


----------



## JensA (31. Juli 2004)

So einen "Kurs" müsste es auch bei Duisburg geben, ich würd sofort mitmachen!!
Aber leider so etwas weit


----------



## juchhu (31. Juli 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So das Resultat meiner Mißlungenen Rinnendurchfahrten:
> 2mal hinten platt, beim erstenmal gleich doppelter Snakebit mit 4 Löchern, beim zweitenmal eine Art Durchstich von oben mittig im Schlauch und auf der Felgenseite wieder raus  Das macht 6 Löcher auf ca 5km, sowas hab ich ja nochnie gehabt, und das ärgerliche daran, vorher dieses Jahr ca 2000km ohne irgendeinen Plattfuß.
> Hab den einen Schlauch direkt in die Tonne gekloppt, was macht ihr eigentlich mit geflickten Schläuchen? Als Ersatzschlauch nehmen oder einfach mit weiterfahren?
> Naja hoffe beim nächstenmal läuft alles glatt, dann könnt ihr mir das mit dem Rinnendurchsurfen ja nochmal erklären, bevor ich da weitermache wo ich am Donnerstag aufgehört habe


Das ist schon ärgerlich, [OBERSCHULMEISTER MODUS AN] obwohl dies mit korrekter Drop- oder Bunny Hop-Technik hätte vermieden werden können. [OBERSCHULMEISTER MODUS AUS]  

Den einzelnen Durchstich quer durch den Schlauch kann auch durch einen defekten Speichennippel verursacht werden, durch den eine Speiche durchgeschlagen ist. Kontrollier' mal alle Speichen auf korrekt Spannung sowie die Speichennippel.

Wenn ich mal eine Reifenpanne habe  , dann tausche ich unterwegs gegen neuen Schlauch. Zuhause wird dann geflickt, das Laufrad kontrolliert und wieder zurückgetauscht. Sobald die Schläuche Patchwork-Decken ähnlich aussehen, geht's ab in die Tonne .

Am nächsten Donnertag werden wir uns verstärkt um Wheelie, Nose-Stand, Bunny-Hop kümmern. Zuvor werden wir aber nochmal Steh- und Bremstechniken üben. Und die korrekte Uphill- und Downhillhaltung. Wenn ich diemal noch einen im Downhill mit angewinkelten Armen und mit fast gestreckten Beinen schwebend über dem Sattel erwischen, setzt es Schläge, und zwar Ratschläge (dies immer noch besser als Radüberschläge) der fürchterlichen Art 

Außerdem werden wir, falls wir einmal pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr starten können, zwei Singeltrails fahren. Der eine ist anfänglich sehr schmal und mit einem gewissen Gefälle versehen (Diesen nur im Downhill weil Uphill schwer bzw. unmöglich). Der andere hat von allem etwas, was einen Singeltrail ausmacht. Diesen werden wir erst im Uphill und dann im Downhill nehmen.

In beiden Fällen gibt's vorher an den schwierigeren Stellen Einweisung.

Bis nächsten Donnerstag.

Falls noch andere Wünsche vorhanden, dann bitte anmelden.


Außerdem werden wir, falls wir einmal pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr starten können, zwei Singeltrails fahren. Der eine ist anfänglich sehr schmal und mit einem gewissen Gefälle versehen (Diesen nur im Downhill weil Uphill schwer bzw. unmöglich). Der andere hat von allem etwas, was einen Singeltrail ausmacht. Diesen werden wir erst im Uphill und dann im Downhill nehmen.

In beiden Fällen gibt's vorher an den schwierigeren Stellen Einweisung.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (31. Juli 2004)

JensA schrieb:
			
		

> So einen "Kurs" müsste es auch bei Duisburg geben, ich würd sofort mitmachen!!
> Aber leider so etwas weit


Lieber Jens,

sobald ich auf Tour geht und NRW unsicher machen, wird dies kein NON-PROFIT-Angebot mehr sein  

Ich mach' das, weil's mir Spass machen und sich in der Zwischenzeit eine super Gruppe zusammengefunden hat. Und weil dieser Fahrkurs ein Angebot ist, einmal die Woche einfach Mal ein bisschen zu üben, auszuprobieren und zu tricksen. D.h. auch mal schwierigere Stellen eines Übungssingletrails mehrfach zu fahren. Da ich natürlich einen gewissen Wissen- und Könnensvorsprung haben möchte, hat mich der Kurs gezwungen, mehrmals die Woche zwischen einer halben und ganzen Stunde zu üben. Bei einigen der Teilnehmer sieht man auch schon, dass sie unter der Woche alleine üben. Und der eine oder andere Teilnehmer zeigt dem Guide auch schon mal bei der einen oder anderen Übung, wie es besser geht. Und so entsteht durch Austausch ein sportiver Leistungsgedanke. Ich schätze, wenn das so weiter geht, dann haben mich die Teilnehmer, die häufig bzw. ständig dabei sind, in ein paar Wochen technisch einge- bzw. überholt.  Aber das ist ja auch der Sinn diese Angebotes. 

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja doch noch diese Samstag(halb)tageskurs hin? Dann sollte sich auch eine Anreise aus Duisburg (Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde ?) lohnen!

VG Martin


----------



## -courgi- (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo Martin,
ich würde mich vielleicht gerne mit einem Kollegen anschliessen. Wir sind zwar schon beide nicht mehr ganz die Fahranfänger, aber die Gesellschaft machts .
Wenn Deine Teilnehmerzahl noch nicht überschritten ist... währe nett wenn ich ein Feedback bekomme. Wann würde das denn ungefähr sein heute??

mfg Andreas


----------



## juchhu (31. Juli 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> ich würde mich vielleicht gerne mit einem Kollegen anschliessen. Wir sind zwar schon beide nicht mehr ganz die Fahranfänger, aber die Gesellschaft machts .


Hallo Andreas,

keine Problem, herzlich willkommen  



			
				-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Deine Teilnehmerzahl noch nicht überschritten ist... währe nett wenn ich ein Feedback bekomme.


Nun, bisher habe ich noch keine Höchstanzahl festgelegt. Aber bis 10 TeilnehmerInnen kann ich es gut händeln, darüber müssen wir die Gruppe teilen und so eine Art Zirkeltraining machen  



			
				-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Wann würde das denn ungefähr sein heute??
> 
> mfg Andreas


Da handelt es sich leider um ein Missverständnis. Mit 'diese Samstag(halb)tageskurs' meinte ich grundsätzlich Samstagskurse und eben leider nicht diesen (heute) Samstag  

Bisher ist die Resonanz auf das - zwar in den Raum gestellte -  aber noch nicht durchgeführte Samstagstraining mässig bis gering.

Solange ich da keine konkreten Wünsche (unabhängig von einem noch festzulegenden Termin) lesen, hören, erfahren, ja solange wird's erstmal keinen Samstagskurs geben.

Der Zeitaufwand für's Organisieren des Kursinhaltes und ein sinnvoller ditaktischer Aufbau abhängig vom Leistungsstand der TeilnehmerInnen (ggf. mit Happa-happa im Naturfreunde-Haus oder 'Selbstgemachtes vom Grill') ist mir bei ungewisser Teilnehmerzahl zu hoch.

Ich mache jetzt einfach mal einen Umfragethread auf (hab' ich ja Erfahrung drin  ), und schau' mal, was da so raus kommt.

Vielleicht bis zum nächsten (Donnerstag)Kurs?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (31. Juli 2004)

Hi Martin,
es war am Donnerstag wirklich spitze. Jürgen und ich haben auf der Heimfahrt noch darüber gesprochen, dass man die Fahrtechnik viel zu selten übt. Auch allein wird das meistens nicht gemacht, da sich ziemlich schnell Langeweile einstellt, weil man sich nicht gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen kann, wenn keiner dabei ist. Deshalb ist der Kurs auch so super. Die Teilnehmer bekommen nicht nur was gezeigt vom Meister, sondern können sich auch austoben mit den erlernten Techniken und mal bei den anderen schauen, wie dies machen. Außerdem entwickeln sich neue Ideen, wie z.B. diese Balanceübung über den Balken.

Es wurd dann mal wieder viel zu schnell dunkel. Kein wunder, dass Du Gleichgewichtsprobleme bekommen hast. Obwohl......hab' ich nicht mal behauptet, Du mußt Augen haben wie ein UHU?

Fotos kommen auch noch. Bin gerade dabei rauszubekommen, wie man Videoclips hier einstellt.

See you


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> es war am Donnerstag wirklich spitze. Jürgen und ich haben auf der Heimfahrt noch darüber gesprochen, dass man die Fahrtechnik viel zu selten übt. Auch allein wird das meistens nicht gemacht, da sich ziemlich schnell Langeweile einstellt, weil man sich nicht gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen kann, wenn keiner dabei ist. Deshalb ist der Kurs auch so super. Die Teilnehmer bekommen nicht nur was gezeigt vom Meister, sondern können sich auch austoben mit den erlernten Techniken und mal bei den anderen schauen, wie dies machen. Außerdem entwickeln sich neue Ideen, wie z.B. diese Balanceübung über den Balken.


Das ist halt genauso das, was ich meine. In dieser Gruppe ist der Funke schnell übergesprungen, und so inspirieren die Teilnehmer nicht nur den Guide sondern auch jeweils die Anderen. 

Ich find' das ja nett, dass Ihr mich mit 'Meister' tituliert, aber am Beginn des Thread schrieb ich 'Meister der Ringwälle' und nicht Meister der Fahrtechnik. 

Aber Du hast Recht, hier hat sich eine echt tolle Gruppe gefunden.  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurd dann mal wieder viel zu schnell dunkel. Kein wunder, dass Du Gleichgewichtsprobleme bekommen hast. Obwohl......hab' ich nicht mal behauptet, Du mußt Augen haben wie ein UHU?
> 
> Fotos kommen auch noch. Bin gerade dabei rauszubekommen, wie man Videoclips hier einstellt.
> 
> See you


Das mit dem schnellen Dunkelwerden ist bei diesem Kurs echt nervig  

Da bauen zwei Leute einen Trialkurs auf, und schon sieht man die Hindernisse bzw. Übungen nicht mehr. 
Apropo Uhu, besser Augen wie ein Uhu, als Uhu auf den Augen  

Also, bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Martin

PS:

Folgenden Umfragethread möchte ich Euch ans Herz legen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126693

fast hätte ich schon geschreiben:

MITMACHEN UND GEWINNEN !!!

Aber gewinnen, tun wir ja doch irgendwie.


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

nachfolegnde URL zur Fahrgemeinschaftsliste möchte ich Euch ans Herz legen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2184

D.h. am Donnerstag, den 05.08.2004 um 19:00 Uhr machen wir wieder das Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses 'unsicher'.

Bitte tragt Euch unbedingt ein!  

So kann ich besser planen, was und wie wir's machen  

Wer sich wieder von mir individuelle Anfahrtbeschreibungen erstellen läßt, und dann aus welchem Grund auch immer unentschuldigt fehlt, wird zukünftig mit Missachtung bestraft  

Wenn ich den Thread verfolgen bzw. meine PMs, wollten deutlich mehr den Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen. Habt Ihr keinen Mut mehr, weil jetzt schon ein paar Kurse stattgefunden haben, und Ihr glaubt, nicht mehr den Anschluss zu finden  

Ich kann Euch beruhigen. Einsteigen ist noch jederzeit möglich. Nur eben Einsteigen müsst Ihr schon selbst. Nur beeilen sollte Ihr Euch schon. Denn in ein paar Wochen werden die Leistungsunterschiede doch schon so groß sein,  dass das echte Schritt für Schritt Erarbeiten von den Basics immer kürzer ausfallen wird. Denn schließlich wollen wir uns ja auch langsam den fortgeschritteneren TEchniken zuwenden.

Also, Versuch macht klug.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (2. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. am Donnerstag, den 05.08.2004 um 19:00 Uhr machen wir wieder das Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses 'unsicher'.



Wer hat Lust (oder die Möglichkeit) am Donnerstag etwas früher (17.00 bzw. 17.30 Uhr) beim Treffpunkt in Bensberg zu erscheinen und vor dem Technik-Kurs eine zügige 'Warm-Up-Runde' zu fahren?

VG Mikkael


----------



## TimG. (2. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust (oder die Möglichkeit) am Donnerstag etwas früher (17.00 bzw. 17.30 Uhr) beim Treffpunkt in Bensberg zu erscheinen und vor dem Technik-Kurs eine zügige 'Warm-Up-Runde' zu fahren?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Hört sich gut an!   
Wenn ich direkt von der Arbeit anreise, müßte das zu schaffen sein. Zur Klarstellung: Du meinst den neuen Treffpunkt (Grubengebiet), oder ?!

Bis dann,
Tim


----------



## mikkael (3. August 2004)

Es ist, so glaube ich, am vernünftigsten von der Grube aus zu starten. Wenn sich heute auch andere dazu äussern, können wir den Zeitpunkt usw. fixieren.

VG Mikkael


----------



## FranG (3. August 2004)

Es gibt da im Gelände ein paar wirklich satte Abfahrten  
Vielleicht sollten wir einen "Downhillkurs für Anfänger" vorschieben ?!?
Motto: runter geht immer!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt da im Gelände ein paar wirklich satte Abfahrten
> Vielleicht sollten wir einen "Downhillkurs für Anfänger" vorschieben ?!?
> Motto: runter geht immer!
> 
> ...


Soll ich schon mal die GPS-Koordinaten der möglichen Landeplätze für die Rettungshubschrauber an die umliegenden Feuerwehrstandorte durchgeben?  

Nicht dass ich dann ab 19:00 Uhr alleine rumhüpfen muss?!  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (3. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich schon mal die GPS-Koordinaten der möglichen Landeplätze für die Rettungshubschrauber an die umliegenden Feuerwehrstandorte durchgeben?


Keine Angst, ich bring' die Leute heil 'runter'!  

Apropos GPS: Ein paar Overlays von einigen leckeren Sachen wären wirklich nicht schlecht!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

der heutige Donnerstagkurs findet, wenn sich das Wetter nicht in Regen und Sturm wandelt  , STATT.

Treffpunkt: Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses um 19:00 Uhr.

Viel Spass und bis nachher.

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (5. August 2004)

@mikkael + TimG.
Sorry, ich schaffe den früheren Termin heute leider nicht. Die Kunden sehen es einfach nicht ein, dass ich soooo gerne bergradfahren möchte   

Gruß
Frank


----------



## JürgenK (5. August 2004)

Kann heut leider nicht kommen, da die Kunden mich ganz gern um diese Uhrzeit sehen wollen.  

Aber wie ich sehe haben wir ja eine meisterliche Vertretung für die Fraktion Langenfeld am Start.  

Viel Spaß, Hals- und Beinbruck, nächste Woche klappt es wohl wieder.


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Lythande (5. August 2004)

Erst konnte ich tagelang nicht ins Forum und jetzt kann ich nicht mit zum training   

Ich sitze jetzt ganz neidisch auf der Arbeit und denke an Euch! Viel Spaß zusammen!


----------



## mikel.j (6. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr hattet gestern Spaß beim Training   , ich hab mich dann aufgrund des Wetters doch mal für das Freibad entschieden   

Aber neugierig bin ich doch, was habt Ihr denn schönes gelernt ???   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schildbürger (7. August 2004)

Hallo,
wie schon im Tageskurs-Thread geschrieben, bin ich wieder
im Lande. Unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses bin ich schon einige
male um die Grillhütte "rumgekurvt".
Aber es ist ohne das einem mal die "Tricks" gezeigt werden,
schwierig.
Ich werde, wenn's mir irgendwie möglich ist, Teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

diesmal war der Fahrtechnikkurs mit einem Kauf eines Wäschetrockners und einer Geschirrspülmaschine gebundlet.  

Leider muss ich schon wieder das gänzliche Fehlen von Bikerinnen beklagen.  Wo ward Ihr, liebe Bikerinnen, Perlen der Zunft ?  


So, das waren die Männer, die sich trauten (immer noch in der Reihenfolge der Eintragung auf der Teilnehmerliste):


mikkael = Mikkael

TimG = Tim

racetec1 = Dirk

Cent = Markus

Goldfisch = Michael

Manni = Manfred

enrgy = Volker (Co-Guide)

FrankG = Frank


Als Erstes waren die Bremsübungen dran. Erst nur mit der HR-Bremse bis Stillstand bei gleichzeitiger optimaler Bremshaltung. Dann nur mit der VR-Bremse. Ziel war es, das VR zu blockieren und bei Blockade sofort die VR-Bremse wieder zu lösen. In der nächsten Übung sollte nun die VR-Bremse nach Blockade gefühlvoll dosiert werden, d.h. maximalen Bremsdruck aufbauen ohne Blockade. Danach gleiche Übung mit Nutzung beider Bremsen mit maximalem Bremsdruck und idealerweise keine Blockieren der LR.

Übung zum Nose-Stand. Aus langsamer Fahrt Haltungsverlagerung von Grundhaltung in Bremshaltung, Arme strecken, VR-Bremse bis zur Blockade bei gleichzeitigem vorsichtigen Entlastung der Pedalen.

Weiterführung der Übungen mit langfrsitigem Ziel des VR- und/oder HR-Versetzens durch Co-Guide Volker. An dieser Stellen ein sehr herzliches Dankeschön von mir und den Teilnehmern für den Aufbau, Hilfestellung und Korrekturtipps  

Im Vorfeld die perfekte Ausübung der Technik durch Volker erleben zu dürfen, waren die nachfolgenden Anstrengungen schon wert.

Einzelvorführung der Übung unter kritischen Augen und Bewertung durch Volker mit entsprechenden konstruktiven Besserungstipps.

Danach erkannte Volker die allgemeine Schwachstelle aller Teilnehmern:

Das Stehen auf dem Bike, d.h. das Gleichgewicht halten ohne Fahrt aufzunehmen, sonder nur durch Ausbalancieren, Lenkbewegungen, Druck auf den Pedalen und Bremsaktionen.

Leider erkannten die Teilnehmer das diese Übung und die Beherrschung derselbigen offensichtlich eine unabdingbare Voraussetzung für die zukünftigen Übungen des VRr- und/oder HR-Versetzens ist.

Davon wurde auch der Guide schmerzhaft überzeugt, nachdem er versuchte gleichzeitig auf seinem Bike zu stehen und anderen gute Ratschläge zu geben  

Zur Belustigung aller fiel er im Zeitlupentempo um (Gott sei Dank nicht vom Himmel gefallen )  

Tja, nachhaltigste Erinnerungsform ist halt 'Lernen durch Schmerzen'  

Bis auf minimale Abschürfungen wurde der Angelegenheit dann keine weitere Aufmerksamkeit gezollt  

Zum Schluß sind wir alle dann noch im 'freien Training' ein wenig rumgesurft und haben uns an den einzelnen Geländemöglichkeiten probiert.

Als Hausaufgabe wurde die Standübung mitgegeben.

Nächste Woche werden wir das Überfahren und Überspringen von kleinen Hindernissen u.a. üben. Ziel wird dann die Ausführung eines Bunny Hops sein.

Zum Schluss gilt mein Dank nochmal Volker.  

Ich werde bis Donnerstag das Stehen auf meinem Bike üben. Darf ich übrigens wieder meine alten Stützräder anschrauben, die ich erst vor einem Monat abgemacht habe?  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (7. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterführung der Übungen mit langfrsitigem Ziel des VR- und/oder HR-Versetzens durch Co-Guide Volker.
> 
> Im Vorfeld die perfekte Ausübung der Technik durch Volker erleben zu dürfen, waren die nachfolgenden Anstrengungen schon wert.



Dat kann nich wa sein! Der Volker war dabei!!! Dann könnt ihr beiden ja ne Technikschule aufmachen.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danach erkannte Volker die allgemeine Schwachstelle aller Teilnehmern:
> 
> Das Stehen auf dem Bike, d.h. das Gleichgewicht halten ohne Fahrt aufzunehmen, sonder nur durch Ausbalancieren, Lenkbewegungen, Druck auf den Pedalen und Bremsaktionen.



Tja Martin, ich sag jetzt mal altklug: Ich hab's doch gewußt. Du hättest damit schon eher anfangenkönnen.


Ich muß aber noch vom letzten Mal die Fotos einstellen.


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Dat kann nich wa sein! Der Volker war dabei!!! Dann könnt ihr beiden ja ne Technikschule aufmachen.


Das mit der Technikschule bzw. -kursen haben jetzt schon mehrere an mich herangetragen. Vielleicht bin ich ja nächstes Jahr so gut, dass ich mich traue, 'Profit'-Kurse anzubieten.  Natürlich mit Unterstützung von Co-Guides zur Auflockerung und Verbesserung des Angebotes  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Martin, ich sag jetzt mal altklug: Ich hab's doch gewußt. Du hättest damit schon eher anfangenkönnen.
> 
> 
> Ich muß aber noch vom letzten Mal die Fotos einstellen.


Stimmt, setzt aber das entsprechende Können voraus.  Da ich im Vorfeld dies mit Volker (hatte sich freundlicherweise angeboten) besprochen hatte, war ich sehr dankbar, in ihm einen Könner und Co-Guide gefunden zu haben.  Denn in diesem Bereich hat der Guide leider noch Nachholbedarf.  

Aber mache(n) wir uns bzw. ich mir nichts vor: Der Fahrtechnikkurs wurde von mir nur ins Leben gerufen, um mich a) zu regelmäßigen üben zu 'zwingen' und b) von anderen neue Techniken zu lernen.  

Ein egoistischer, aber ehrlicher Ansatz  

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Apropo nächstes Mal: Schon beim Samstag(halb)tageskurs-Abstimmung mitgemacht? Jede Stimme zählt  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (8. August 2004)

So, jetzt habe ich auch die Fotos vom Kurs am 30.07. endlich bearbeiten können. Ich habe es auch geschafft, die Videoclips in animierte Gifs umzusetzen.

Alle Analogen müssen allerdings etwas auf den Bildaufbau warten.


Zuerst sah alle nach einem Rad-Technikkurs aus






Aber der Guide hatte alles im Griff und war gut gelaunt






Die hören gut zu, oder was?






Die Truppe im Überblick






Im folgenden ging es darum Radfahrer von der Weiterfahrt zu hindern


----------



## zippi (8. August 2004)

Achtung! Jetzt kommen die Clips!!

Unsere drei Downhiller
















Und dann zeigte ein Teilnehmer eine raffinierte Absteigetechnik!  
Da muß sogar der Guide staunen.






Zum Schluß wurde es - wie immer - dunkel  

















So, das war's. Hoffentlich hats Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2004)

@ zippi

Kannste die Clips nicht zukünftig in dein Fotoalbum stellen? Bei jedem Aufruf der Seite lädt man sich hier nen Wolf. (Und das Datenvolumen wird trotz Cache jedesmal voll angerechnet.)


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ zippi
> 
> Kannste die Clips nicht zukünftig in dein Fotoalbum stellen? Bei jedem Aufruf der Seite lädt man sich hier nen Wolf. (Und das Datenvolumen wird trotz Cache jedesmal voll angerechnet.)


Tja, da hat der gute Volker mal wieder Recht.

@zippi

Aber der gute Wille zählt, und die Bilder sind klasse geworden. Vor allendingen mein 'Hören die mir alle zu? Ich gähne jetzt mal wie ein Affe  '

VG Martin


----------



## Knallar (8. August 2004)

Hallöle,

bin neu hier und hab den Thread komplett gelesen und natürlich auch Interesse. Wann findet denn der nächste Kurs statt und habe ich nicht mittlerweile zu viel verpasst?   

Mir ist letzten Montag im Biergarten mein geliebtes Rad (10 jahre altes Enik) gestohlen worde und wahrscheinlich werde ich morgen mal tief ins Portemonnaie greifen und mir ein Stumpjumper holen (hab mich verliebt  ) 

Ich fahre schon lange MB, aber ich glaube von Technik hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer. Mehr Kondition kann ich sicher auch vertragen und überhaupt...

Helm und Handschuhe brauche ich auch noch (Der Händler wird sich sicher freuen)


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> bin neu hier und hab den Thread komplett gelesen und natürlich auch Interesse. Wann findet denn der nächste Kurs statt und habe ich nicht mittlerweile zu viel verpasst?


Ja und Nein. Ja, es sind schon ein paar Kurse gelaufen (wenn ich richtig mit gezählt habe: 4 Stk.).
Nein, weil wir immer wieder am Anfang Basics wiederholen.



			
				Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist letzten Montag im Biergarten mein geliebtes Rad (10 jahre altes Enik) gestohlen worde und wahrscheinlich werde ich morgen mal tief ins Portemonnaie greifen und mir ein Stumpjumper holen (hab mich verliebt )
> 
> Ich fahre schon lange MB, aber ich glaube von Technik hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer. Mehr Kondition kann ich sicher auch vertragen und überhaupt...
> 
> Helm und Handschuhe brauche ich auch noch (Der Händler wird sich sicher freuen)


Wg Diebstahl, bitter, bitter. Wir leben in einer Welt mit einigen schlechten Menschen  

WG neu, herzlichen Glückwunsch, keine schlechte Wahl  

WG Helm, laß Dir Zeit beim Ausprobieren. Achte auf perfekten Sitz und einfachst zu verstellende Kopfgröße, z.B. gerastertem Drehknopf. Sowie Austauschservice mit Rabattierung bei Unfallschäden. Wollen wir zwar nicht hoffen, dass Du den in der Zukunft in Anspruch nehmen mußt. Aber, sicher ist sicher  

Denke bitte an den Sattelstützenschnellspanner. Sollte allerdings bei diesem Bike Standart sein.

Nächster Kurs wird wieder am Donnertag, 12.08.2004 um 19:00 Uhr sein. Treffpunkt wird wieder das Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreunde-Hauses in Bergisch Gladbach Hardt sein.

Werde heute den Termin in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste einstellen.

Wann der erste Samstag(halb)tageskurs stattfinden wird, ergibt sich erst nach Beendigung der Abstimmung im selbigen Thread. Abstimmungschluss ist der 10.08.2004, 14:42 Uhr.

Wenn noch Fragen, dann fragen.

VG Martin

PS:

Nachfolgene URL zur Fahrgemeinschaftsliste für den neuen Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2213

Bitte eintragen. Viel Spass bis dahin wünscht Euch

Martin


----------



## zblume (8. August 2004)

Hiho

Habe den Thread heute das erste Mal gelesen, hört sich gut an. Werde mal schauen ob ich es am Dotag einrichten kann zu kommen, vielleicht ist es auch für mich nicht zu spät  . Ist der Treffpunkt ein Parkplatz oder wo kann man sein Auto am besten hinstellen?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. August 2004)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho
> 
> Habe den Thread heute das erste Mal gelesen, hört sich gut an. Werde mal schauen ob ich es am Dotag einrichten kann zu kommen, vielleicht ist es auch für mich nicht zu spät  . Ist der Treffpunkt ein Parkplatz oder wo kann man sein Auto am besten hinstellen?
> 
> MfG


Zu spät ist es erst, wenn die Würmer und Maden einem beim Abnehmen helfen  

Der Ortsteil heißt Hardt und die Straße auch. Die Straße komplett bis zum Waldrand durchfahren. Dann nach rechts abiegen (Hinweisschild Naturfreunde-Haus auf der rechten Seite, leider leicht verbogen). Denn 'Berg' runterfahren, bis auf der rechten Seite ein unbefestigter großer Parkplatz zu sehen ist. Dort parken. Mit dem Bike wieder zurück zur Parkplatzeinfahrt und nach rechts wieder auf die Straße bis zum Naturfreunde-Haus. Dann im Uhrzeigersinn um Haus herum und dem Wanderweg talabwärts folgen (erst Rechts- und Linkskurve). Unten im Tal am Bach, Schutzhütte bzw. Grillhütte ist der Treffpunkt

Karten siehe hier

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4480

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (9. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

auch an diesem Donnerstag gibt es eine knackige 'Warm-Up-Runde' vor dem Kurs um *'1730 hours' sharp*: Treffpunkt Auto-Parkplatz oberhalb der Trainingsgrube in Hardt um 17.15 Uhr, Tempo/Technik mittel, ca. 500 HM. Anmeldung nicht nötig, einfach pünktlich da sein!

Meine Handy-Nummer: 0170 3372260 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> auch an diesem Donnerstag gibt es eine knackige 'Warm-Up-Runde' vor dem Kurs um *'1730 hours' sharp*: Treffpunkt Auto-Parkplatz oberhalb der Trainingsgrube in Hardt um 17.15 Uhr, Tempo/Technik mittel, ca. 500 HM. Anmeldung nicht nötig, einfach pünktlich da sein!
> 
> ...


Soso, der Herr Mikkael will vorher ein bisschen durch die Gegend flitzen  

Hast Du den Track ausgewertet und konntest Du die einzelnen Streckenabschnitte verwerten? Wenn Ihr 1,5 Std. rumdüst, müßtet Ihr nachher rund 20 km und 400 bis 500 hm auf dem Tacho haben.

Denk an meine Bitte !  

Wäre doch schade, wenn der eine oder andere Teilnehmer nacher nicht mehr oder nur noch eingeschränkt am Techniktraining teilnehmen könnte  

Viel Spass, vielleicht stoße ich vorher noch zu Euch und fahre mit.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (9. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Denk an meine Bitte !


1. .. geht absolut klar, Martin! Finger (Reifen, Füse usw.) bleiben weg!



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre doch schade, wenn der eine oder andere Teilnehmer nacher nicht mehr oder nur noch eingeschränkt am Techniktraining teilnehmen könnte..


2. Konditionell sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein! Für alles andere siehe 1 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass, vielleicht stoße ich vorher noch zu Euch und fahre mit.


Das wär' absolut super! Dann hätten wir unser 'Kanzlerexekutivrecht'! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 1. .. geht absolut klar, Martin! Finger (Reifen, Füse usw.) bleiben weg!


Bist ein Schatz  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Konditionell sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein! Für alles andere siehe 1


Konditionell hatte ich mir keine Sorgen gemacht.  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär' absolut super! Dann hätten wir unser 'Kanzlerexekutivrecht'!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Och, ist ja nicht so, als ob ich nicht auch gern mal hinter jemandem herfahren (tue ich ja eh meistens  ) und mich nicht um die Streckenführung kümmern muss.  

Bis Donnerstag, Uhrzeit leider noch ungewiss  

VG Martin


----------



## Knallar (9. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> auch an diesem Donnerstag gibt es eine knackige 'Warm-Up-Runde' vor dem Kurs um *'1730 hours' sharp*: Treffpunkt Auto-Parkplatz oberhalb der Trainingsgrube in Hardt um 17.15 Uhr, Tempo/Technik mittel, ca. 500 HM. Anmeldung nicht nötig, einfach pünktlich da sein!
> 
> ...



Da hab ich (leider) noch ein Vorstellungsgespräch


----------



## Knallar (9. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Denke bitte an den Sattelstützenschnellspanner. Sollte allerdings bei diesem Bike Standart sein.



Ist dran, aber der Sattel läßt sich nicht sehr weit versenken... schlimm?


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dran, aber der Sattel läßt sich nicht sehr weit versenken... schlimm?


Teste es:

Versenke Deinen Sattel so weit es (leichtgängig) geht, dann setze Dich auf Deinen Sattel. Kommst Du mit den Füßen noch nicht auf den Boden, dann ist sie nicht weit genug versenkbar bzw. der Rahmen zu groß  

Spass beiseite: Wenn Du Deine Füße auf den Boden stellst, solltest Du bei versenkter Sattelstütze nicht mehr mit gestrecken Beinen sitzen können, d.h. DU stehst über Deinem Sattel. Je größer die Entfernung zwischen Sattel und Sitz(becken)knochen ist, desto besser, weil mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.  

Anfänglich ist eine tiefe Sattelposition sehr hilfreich zum Erlernen der optimalen Positionen für Halte-, Lenk- und Bremshaltung.  

Den Rest sehen bzw. lernen wir am Donnerstag.

VG Martin


----------



## Knallar (9. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Teste es:
> 
> Versenke Deinen Sattel so weit es (leichtgängig) geht, dann setze Dich auf Deinen Sattel. Kommst Du mit den Füßen noch nicht auf den Boden, dann ist sie nicht weit genug versenkbar bzw. der Rahmen zu groß
> 
> ...




Oki Doki, Mr. Jones...

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Rad... ; ) 
War gerade bei Bike-Paradise Diar in Bergisch Gladbach und bin ein Enduro von 2003 gefahren. War saugeil, fand ich... Werd noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen und noch ein, zwei andere Fahrradläden testen... Aber so langsam komme ich dem Ziel näher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Oki Doki, Mr. Jones...
> 
> Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Rad... ; )
> War gerade bei Bike-Paradise Diar in Bergisch Gladbach und bin ein Enduro von 2003 gefahren. War saugeil, fand ich... Werd noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen und noch ein, zwei andere Fahrradläden testen... Aber so langsam komme ich dem Ziel näher...


Wie, da schreib' ich mir Spagetti (oder für Bild- und Spiegel- sowie FAZ und SD-Leser: 'Spaghetti'  ) an die Finger, und was lese ich da:

'Isch abe gar keine Auto!'  


Toll, wird das jetzt noch was bis Donnerstag, oder soll ich jetzt so einen metaphysischen Theoretikfahrtechnikurs für Leute mit ohne Bike einführen ? 

Apropo Enduro, ich nehme mal an ein Specialized   Was denn für ein Typ?

Du weißt, dass der Guide das Recht der ersten Nacht hat ?!  

VG Martin


----------



## Knallar (9. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, da schreib' ich mir Spagetti (oder für Bild- und Spiegel- sowie FAZ und SD-Leser: 'Spaghetti'  ) an die Finger, und was lese ich da:
> 
> 'Isch abe gar keine Auto!'
> [/qoute]
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Rischtiiisch... Verlegen wir direkt in nen Biergarten...


Für Dich, weil wir uns noch nicht (persönlich) kennen:

ICH MAG KEIN BIER, GARKEINS  . Nachzulesen in diesem Forum  

Trinke aber gerne andere Sachen, auch wirklich harte  , nur eben KEIN BIER  




			
				Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pro Version...


Gute Wahl ...



			
				Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Tss... Skandal! : D


... , das wird 'ne richtig harte Nacht für Dein neues Bike  

Aber danach ist es gut eingefahren  

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. August 2004)

juchu, deine auswahlkriterien sind einfach zu streng. der eine darf nicht mitmachen weil er nur grillen möchte, aber nicht radeln. der andere möchte wohlmöglich alles mit dir machen (  ), aber hat kein bike. bei mir hapert es an dem schnellspanner für die sattelstütze....tsetsetse
nunja, muß ich mich wohl mit hardys hausfrauen runden begnügen *rockanzieh*.

obwohl, ich lache mit dem einem auge ja schon ein wenig mit, wenn hardy sich mal darüber freut, das er die jungen burschen tief unten im tal "sauer" fahren konnte, und dann ganz hämisch lacht  

bei mir läg der schwerpunkt der übungen wohl eh in einem anderem bereich. balancieren und rumhüpfen kann ich schon ganz gut, nur vorwärts komme ich so schlecht (von bergauf mal ganz zu schweigen *schnauf*   

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2004)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> juchu, deine auswahlkriterien sind einfach zu streng. der eine darf nicht mitmachen weil er nur grillen möchte, aber nicht radeln. der andere möchte wohlmöglich alles mit dir machen (  ), aber hat kein bike. bei mir hapert es an dem schnellspanner für die sattelstütze....tsetsetse
> nunja, muß ich mich wohl mit hardys hausfrauen runden begnügen *rockanzieh*.


Tja, das Leben ist nicht einfach und schon garnicht gerecht.

Aber ohne Sattelstützenschnellspanner keine Fahrtechnikkurs'fete'.  

Glaub' mir, die Investition lohnt sich.  




			
				Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl, ich lache mit dem einem auge ja schon ein wenig mit, wenn hardy sich mal darüber freut, das er die jungen burschen tief unten im tal "sauer" fahren konnte, und dann ganz hämisch lacht
> 
> bei mir läg der schwerpunkt der übungen wohl eh in einem anderem bereich. balancieren und rumhüpfen kann ich schon ganz gut, nur vorwärts komme ich so schlecht (von bergauf mal ganz zu schweigen *schnauf*
> 
> gruß marco


Das mit dem gut können, hab' ich auch bis vor kurzem noch gedacht, und habe mich bzw. bin dann eines Besseren belehrt worden. Gestern habe ich auf unserem parkähnlichem  Grundstück wieder ein bisschen geübt. Ich will nicht verschweigen, dass ich mich alleine beim Wheelie-Fahren dreimal nach hinten überschlagen habe und wie ein fetter Käfer auf dem Rücken lag. Ich war jedesmal so begeistert über die Höhe und die zurückgelegte Strecke, dass ich dann wieder ein Tick zuviel des Guten gemacht habe und vergessen habe, die HR-Bremse zu ziehen. 

Das Balancieren klappt auch schon besser. Bin aber noch weit entfernt, 3-5 min. stehend vor der Eisdiele zu posen  

Ich glaube, dass braucht noch seine ein, zwei, drei, viele Stunden bis das so klappt, dass ich mit mir zufrieden bin.

ICh denke, bis zum 'Ende' der diesjährigen Bikesaison werde ich die verbesserungen doch er- und anerkennen können.

VG Martin

PS:

Wie gut mann/frau wirklich ist, sieht mann/frau erst, wenn mann/frau mit anderen an einer Übungssektion steht und die eine Übung mehrmals übt.

Eine Tour stellt einen i.R. nur jeweils einmal vor eine 'Prüfung', es sei denn, mann/frau fährt einen Streckenabschnitt mehr als einmal.

Vielleicht ja doch mal bis zum nächsten Fahrtechnikkurs.


----------



## Knallar (11. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Teste es:
> 
> Versenke Deinen Sattel so weit es (leichtgängig) geht, dann setze Dich auf Deinen Sattel. Kommst Du mit den Füßen noch nicht auf den Boden, dann ist sie nicht weit genug versenkbar bzw. der Rahmen zu groß
> 
> ...



So, hab gestern mein neues Rad gekauft (schön, dass seit gestern das Wetter so mies ist  ). Leider kann ich den Sattel nur soweit versenken, dass ich gerade mit den Füssen auf den Boden komme. D.h. ich habe kein Spiel zwischen Sattel und Hintern.   

Wat nu, sprach Zeus? Teleskop Sattelstange? Stange kürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (11. August 2004)

Hallo Martin und auch alle Anderen,
vor ein paar Wochen hat mich Stefan Herrmann besucht und in meinem Wohnzimmer in Kölner Welturaufführung den Vorabschnitt seiner 
*Fahrtechnik DVD*
gezeigt.
Ist echt super geworden, sag ich nicht nur weil er ein alter Kumpel von mir ist.
Hab gleich eine geordert. Wen ich sie hab meld ich mich wieder.
Gruß
RICO


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab gestern mein neues Rad gekauft (schön, dass seit gestern das Wetter so mies ist  ). Leider kann ich den Sattel nur soweit versenken, dass ich gerade mit den Füssen auf den Boden komme. D.h. ich habe kein Spiel zwischen Sattel und Hintern.
> 
> Wat nu, sprach Zeus? Teleskop Sattelstange? Stange kürzen?


Wenn am Donnerstag nicht die Gefahr besteht, im Grubengebiete zu ertrinken bzw. von einer Schlammlawine mitgerissen zu werden,

dann bring' doch einfach Dein Bike mit, und wir werden weitersehen. Vielleicht reicht ja die Höhe zur Vergrößerung Deiner Bewegungsfreiheit.

Also, bis Donnerstag.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin und auch alle Anderen,
> vor ein paar Wochen hat mich Stefan Herrmann besucht und in meinem Wohnzimmer in Kölner Welturaufführung den Vorabschnitt seiner
> *Fahrtechnik DVD*
> gezeigt.
> ...


Nun, in dieser Leistungsklasse kann ich (noch  ) nicht mithalten. Der Virus zur Fahrtechnik und zu meinen FR-Tendenzen sind durch ein BIKERIDE CAMP in Bad Wildbad im September 2002 gelegt worden. Es ist schon sehr beeindruckend, was die Profis technisch so drauf haben. Mit regelmäßigem Üben habe ich erst 'Frühsommer' diesen Jahres begonnen. Meine (Vermittlungs-)Fähigkeiten konzentrieren sich daher eher auf Anfänger und Tourer, deren bisheriges Augenmerk eher auf Kondition als auf Technik gelenkt war.

Aber die Fortschritte in der Gruppe (und auch meine eigenen) ermuntern mich dies auch wieder im nächsten Jahr anzubieten. Allerdings hoffe ich schon, dieses Jahr noch viele Übungsstunden - alleine und mit Gruppe - dazukommen werden. 

Ich werde zwar keine DVD rausbringen, aber, sofern meine Haus- und Hoffotografen mitspielen, ich werde eine Website über mein MTB-Leidenschaft erstellen mit einem großen Bereich für Übungen und Anschauungsmaterial.

Schau'n wir mal  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2004)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin und auch alle Anderen,
> vor ein paar Wochen hat mich Stefan Herrmann besucht und in meinem Wohnzimmer in Kölner Welturaufführung den Vorabschnitt seiner
> *Fahrtechnik DVD*
> gezeigt.
> ...



Ist doch sicherlich der Stefan Hermann, der bei der Bike etc. auch immer die wundervollen, bebilderten Biketechniktipps gibt.   
Dabei frage ich mich immer, wie wir früher ohne *Flow* , *Spirit* und andere lustige Zeitgeistwörter um die Kurve gekommen sind.  

Ich halte von irgendwelchen theoretischen Fahrtechnikkursen nichts, egal ob Papier oder Bewegtbild. Du hast keine Kontrolle, ob du was richtig oder falsch machst, du kannst dir sogar falsche Techniken aneignen. 

Praktische Kurse sind da schon viel besser, du wirst beobachtet und deine Fehler werden sofort behoben. Allerdings habe ich diese Erfahrung nur bei Endurofahrlehrgängen (bei denen es allerdings schon um Verbesserung der Fahrzeiten etc. ging) gemacht.

Radtechnisch krebse ich seit Jahren ahnunglos durch die Gegend. Weshalb ich mich in meinem Alter auch nicht mehr bei den lobenswerten Lehrgängen von juchhu    blamieren möchte.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## RICO (11. August 2004)

Jo,, Michael genau der ist das!
Wir haben früher mal zusammen unsere Kanulehrerausbildung gemacht und hier und da für den gleichen Anbieter gearbeitet. Und wenns dir weiterhilft Stefan ist nun auch bei uns 40gern. 

RICO


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch sicherlich der Stefan Hermann, der bei der Bike etc. auch immer die wundervollen, bebilderten Biketechniktipps gibt.
> Dabei frage ich mich immer, wie wir früher ohne *Flow* , *Spirit* und andere lustige Zeitgeistwörter um die Kurve gekommen sind.


Mit den lustigen Zeitgeistwörtern kommt der Bezug zur Metapyhsik halt deutlich besser rüber  



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte von irgendwelchen theoretischen Fahrtechnikkursen nichts, egal ob Papier oder Bewegtbild. Du hast keine Kontrolle, ob du was richtig oder falsch machst, du kannst dir sogar falsche Techniken aneignen.


3 Mal erklärt ist halt nicht so lernwirksam, wie 20 Mal selber gemacht, und dabei 3 Mal auf die Fresse geflogen, und dann endlich einmal an 'alles' gedacht, und siehe da, es KLAPPT  



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Praktische Kurse sind da schon viel besser, du wirst beobachtet und deine Fehler werden sofort behoben. Allerdings habe ich diese Erfahrung nur bei Endurofahrlehrgängen (bei denen es allerdings schon um Verbesserung der Fahrzeiten etc. ging) gemacht.


Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Frag' einfach Mikkael, x-mal versucht das VR hochzuziehen und auf dem HR durch einen kleinen Bach zu surfen. Leider mit der falschen Körperhaltung und Timing.  Und, bös in den Dreck geflogen  , Zähne zusammengebissen, mir dann genau zugehört und umgesetzt. 10 Minuten später war der Knoten geplatzt.  

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich sehr stolz auf Mikkael (,dass er durchgehalten und weiter gemacht sowie die Übung geschafft hat  ), und auch ein bisschen auf mich, dass ich den richtigen Ansatz vermitteln konnte.



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Radtechnisch krebse ich seit Jahren ahnunglos durch die Gegend. Weshalb ich mich in meinem Alter auch nicht mehr bei den lobenswerten Lehrgängen von juchhu  blamieren möchte.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Ich mache mir über Deinen Technikstand nicht wirklich Sorgen  , aber sei versichert, blamiert hat sich noch keiner unabhängig vom Leistungsstand.

Selbst als der Guide bei der Balanceübung im Stehen umgekippt ist, war das Gelächter klein  

Obwohl dies ja ein hervorragender Augenblick gewesen wäre, die einzige echte und wahre Freude - nämlich die Schadenfreude - zu zeigen.

Daran erkennt man das hohe charakterliche Niveau der Gruppe.  

Also, jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Und wenn es auch nur so sein sollte, dass wir von Dir (noch) etwas lernen können.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (11. August 2004)

Watt wa den getz eijentlich mit samstach?


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Watt wa den getz eijentlich mit samstach?


Guckst Du hier,

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1406618&postcount=26

und wenn Du anwortest, dann kummst Du uch rein  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (12. August 2004)

Also nochmal ein kurzer Reminder für heute Nachmittag:

*'Warm-Up-Runde'* vor dem Kurs um 17.30 Uhr: 
Treffpunkt Auto-Parkplatz oberhalb der Trainingsgrube in Hardt um 17.15 Uhr, Tempo/Technik mittel.

VG Mikkael


----------



## zblume (12. August 2004)

Moin

Bringt ihr heute alle eure Schlauchboote mit   das wird dann ein Boottechnikkurs  .

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (12. August 2004)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Bringt ihr heute alle eure Schlauchboote mit   das wird dann ein Boottechnikkurs  .
> 
> MfG



Hier donnerts...


----------



## zblume (12. August 2004)

Moin

Bei uns schüttet es aus allen Kübeln, wenn das so weiter geht gibt das eine Schlammschlacht  

MfG


----------



## Goldfisch (12. August 2004)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Bei uns schüttet es aus allen Kübeln, wenn das so weiter geht gibt das eine Schlammschlacht
> 
> MfG



Ja. mittlerweile ist der Regen auch hier angekommen. Mal schauen, wie das Wetter gegen 18 Uhr ist, dann mache ich mich nämlich auf den Weg.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## zblume (12. August 2004)

Moin

Regnet es immer noch in GL???

MfG


----------



## Goldfisch (12. August 2004)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Regnet es immer noch in GL???
> 
> MfG



Keine Ahnung, sitze in Bonn. Wenn es so weiter regnet, wie es z.Z. hier dran ist, werde ich nicht kommen. Es hat sich heftig eingeregnet und finster ist es obendrein. Da ich 40 km Anfahrt habe, würde ich nicht auf Verdacht fahren wollen.

Im schlimmsten Fall müsst ihr ohne mich und die Flaschen auskommen. Sanne, schlimm, wenn wir die beim nächsten Mal erst austauschen?

Ich werde das vom hiesigen Wetter um 17:45 Uhr abhängig machen...

Also: vielleicht bis später
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2004)

Melde mich ab. Ist mir zu naß!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

sieht garnicht gut aus. Bei uns in GL wurden die Schleusen geöffnet. Blupp,blupp und das ohne Rahmspinat  

Um 17: 14 Uhr ist immer noch leichter Regen.

Auf dem Regenradar sieht es ziemlich  s c h e i s s e  aus.

Was machen wir? Ich glaube, da kommen jetzt immer wieder fette Schauern im Abstand von 30-60 min.

VG Martin

PS:

Windrichtung aus SSO mit ca. 15 km/h.


----------



## zblume (12. August 2004)

Moin

Ich klinke mich aus, das hat glaub ich keinen Wert    ,schade ich hab mich soooooo gefreut.

Und nächste Woche kann ich auch nicht   bin im Urlaub. Muß ich mich halt in den Kitzbüheler Alpen austoben   .

MfG


----------



## Goldfisch (12. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> sieht garnicht gut aus. Bei uns in GL wurden die Schleusen geöffnet. Blupp,blupp und das ohne Rahmspinat
> 
> ...



Ich wäre fürs verschieben. Ist mir bei dem Wetter wirklich lieber. Selbst wenn es ein paar Tage nicht geregnet hat, ist dort alles durchsuppt. Wenn ein Schauer wie hier auch dort runter gegangen ist, dann gute Nacht.

Vielleicht später noch eine runde Asphalt aber mehr mache ich heute nicht...

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (12. August 2004)

Jo, ich melde mich auch ab - hier am E-Werk, Köln, hat es auch gerade wieder angefangen zu regnen. Dabei sah das vor einer Stunde noch ziemlich gut aus! 

Wo gibt es eigentlich die tollen Regenradarbilder?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## TimG. (12. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich lasse es heute auch bleiben, sieht miserabel aus da draußen   

bis zum nächsten Mal,
Tim


----------



## racetec1 (12. August 2004)

Schade Martin, aber ich bin heute auch das 2. Mal nass geworden und hab eigentlich keine Lust, ein 3. Mal auf dem Bike nass zu werden (soviele Hosen und Trikots hab ich ja gar nich). Außerdem gebe ich zu bedenken, daß bei dieser Wetterlage mit den Wolken spätestens um 20.00h - 20.30h Schicht is, mit vernünftiges Licht usw.. Also, ich würde heute gern nich kommen (nächste Woche übrigens auch nicht, da ich einen Kurztripp mit meiner Freundin plane).

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2004)

Regenradar gibts hier:

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/aktuell.htm

links eine kleine Animation, größere Bilder dann rechts bei Azimuth auf "Z" klicken.
Bitte bedenken, die Zeiten sind UTC (universal time code), also 2h versetzt angegeben. Bilder natürlich aktuell.

Und weil die 100km Radius manchmal nicht ausreichen, findet man unter 
http://www.wetteronline.de/euroradf.htm 
die Regenschauer in den Nachbarländern, ebenfalls mit Animation und Vergrößerung, wenn gewünscht.

Als Abrundung des ganzen empfiehlt der Regendoktor die Sat-Bilder auf 
http://www.meteotrentino.it/M/pages/meteosat/lastC03.jpg

Dort lassen sich heranziehende oder auch abziehende Wolkenfronten, wie gestern morgen, wunderbar erkennen. Aktualisierung im 30Min-Takt.
Mehrere Bilder auf Festplatte abgespeichert und nacheinander betrachtet und man hat eine kleine Animation.

Das alles hilft uns heut nix mehr - naß bleibt naß.
Schauen wir mal, was sich nächste Woche tut. Und alle schön fleißig Stehen üben!

Gruß enrgy   -   Blubb Blubb


----------



## Manni (12. August 2004)

Ich meld mich auch ab, das ist einfach kein gutes Wetter zum im Regen stehen und üben


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

*Tach zusammen,*

*nachdem der lieben Regendoktor für weitere Infos gesorgt hat und die TeilnehmerInnen-Anzahl von 16 auf dramatische 9 innerhalb von 15 min. gefallen ist,*

*mache ich hier Schluss.*

*DER TERMIN IST BZW. WIRD FÜR HEUTE ABEND GECANCELT.*

*Denn selbst wenn es nachher aufhören sollte, steht im Grubengebiet alles unter Wasser.*

*SORRY, SORRY, aber leider habe ich darauf keinen Einfluss.*

*Bis nächste Woche.*

*VG Martin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (12. August 2004)

Hallo Martin,

also mir ist es auch zu nass. Ich hatte zwar die ganze Zeit gehofft das es aufhört, aber es regnet immer noch!

Nächste Woche ist dann das selbe Spiel wie letzte Woche. Ich habe Spätdienst!

So ich werde jetzt noch eine halbe Stunde auf den Crosstrainer gehen!

@ Racetec

Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir gerne einige Trikots leihen, frage ist nur ob sie Dir auch stehen!  Ich habe ein nettes kleines mit Monden und Sternchen drauf!


----------



## zippi (12. August 2004)

Tja, schade. Obwohl ich hier schon blaugrau am Himmel sehe, ist mir das trotzdem zu riskant. Außerdem scheiß Bodenverhältnisse für unsere Nosewheelies  . Aber wir haben ja noch den Samstag.


----------



## Lythande (12. August 2004)

Martin, ich habe gerade erst gesehen, das Du heute dass mit dem Samstagkurs durchsprechen wolltest!

Da wir heute nicht fahren können, würde ich vorschlagen, wir setzen uns irgendwo in Bensberg in ein Cafe Deiner Wahl und quasseln das ganze durch. Wir hatten ja eigentlich alle nichts anderes für heute geplant!

Was haltet ihr von 20.00?


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> .. Obwohl ich hier schon blaugrau am Himmel sehe...



Jou, scheint ja schon fast wieder die Sonne. Gehn wir ne Runde biken?


----------



## Knallar (12. August 2004)

Schade, schade...

war eben in Wermelskirchen und da hatt es wirklich ohne Ende geregnet... Hölle...

Hatte mich auch schon gefreut und seelisch und moralisch drauf eingestellt...


----------



## Knallar (12. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, scheint ja schon fast wieder die Sonne. Gehn wir ne Runde biken?



Stimmt, wenn ich aus meinem Fenster gucke, kann ich bis nach Langenfeld sehen. Meine Welt ist Langenfeld... Da sieht es ja wieder ganz gut aus. In Opladen hat's auch gerade aufgehört. Hmm, noch ne Runde biken oder schonmal auf die Bierbörse einstellen?


----------



## mikkael (12. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *DER TERMIN IST BZW. WIRD FÜR HEUTE ABEND GECANCELT.*


Ich bin soeben vor Ort gewesen. Es war absolut nicht zu fahren, hat geschüttet ohne Ende. Ich glaube, das hier war die einzig richtige Entscheidung!

VG Mikkael


----------



## racetec1 (12. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Racetec
> 
> Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir gerne einige Trikots leihen, frage ist nur ob sie Dir auch stehen! Ich habe ein nettes kleines mit Monden und Sternchen drauf!


Vielen Dank, aber ich stehe glaub ich doch mehr auf dezentes bleu oder so, ohne Muster, obwohl.....


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, scheint ja schon fast wieder die Sonne. Gehn wir ne Runde biken?


Genau, ich weiss überhaupt nicht was Ihr wollt:

30 grad, Sonne ohne Ende, trockener Boden, beste Verhältnis, ich sage nur absolute Klasse.  
Leider nicht bei uns, sondern woanders   

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

zu der heutigen Absage habe ich mich im Feierabendthread schon aureichend ausgelassen, aber kommen wir zu den ernsthaften Themen.

Ich würde nächsten Mittwoch eine lockere Feierabendrunde mit Mountainbikern fahren, die konditionell am Anfang Ihrer Karriere stehen. 

Wenn eine nette Truppe zusammenkommt, findest die Sache statt. Bitte lasst mir eine Nachricht im Feierabendthread, wenn Ihr Interesse habt. Ich schreibe dann die Tour am Wochende aus.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (16. August 2004)

Habe gestern schön eine Stunde Fahrtechnik geübt! Danach wollte ich noch ein paar schöne Locations bei uns in den Sandbergen ausfindig machen. Hab da einen Trail gefunden, der zunächst ganz reizend aussah. Und dann kam da die Stelle - ich hab da mal ein Bild von gemacht. Da geht es also bergab.







Über den ersten Baumstamm, dacht ich mir, fährste mal drüber so mit Vorderrad Hochziehen. Das ging so super, ich wär fast auf dem Hinterrad den Berg runter. Allerdings hat mich der Stamm am Hinterrad festgehalten und frecherweise auch noch katapultiert. Also nu geht das Hinterrad irre schnell hoch. Ich check das gar nicht und befinde mich samt Bike plötzlich im Salto Geiles feeling. Lande auf der linken Schulter (leicht gerötete Haut) hinter dem zweiten Stamm, den man da im Bild sieht, und knall mit der linken Arschbacke voll auf den Boden (Kratzer am Allerwertesten und ein Gefühl, als hät mich Bruce Lee in den Arsch getreten). Naja, alles gut gegangen. Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne. Letztlich war der Rest des Weges doch nicht so toll und ich werd da nicht mehr lang fahren.

Aber etwas später hab ich noch ein Pärchen gesehen, das hat auch was trainiert.

Kucksu die Bilder











Krass, oder? Die beiden, in Schwarz das is'n Mädel, spielen eigentlich Einradhockey und machen hier grad so'n paar Lockerungsübungen den Berg runter.


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2004)

Mann Jung, da bin ich einmal nicht dabei, und schon machste den Superstunt. Wenn ich vorgefahren wäre, wär das nicht passiert.
Die Stelle mit den Einradlern sieht verdächtig nach meinem alten Trianingsgelände mitm Mopped aus. Da bin sicher vor 20 Jarhen rumgedüst. Wäre auch eine schöne Fahrtechnik-Ecke, viele kleine Hänge und Gräben, nur leider alles feiner Sand, das geht stark auf die Kette und man gräbt sehr schnell Spuren in die Hänge. Dafür fällt man weich, haste ja gesehen...

Hab übrigens heut mein DSL freigeschaltet bekommen. Schon ne feine Sache sowas...

Gruß Volker


PS: die Team-Tomburg-Tour am Samstag war wieder der Kracher. Bin mitm Principia gefahren, echt krass. Bergauf schon ein Unterschied, bergab aber leider erst recht! Und was die Ceramic bei Nässe an Bremswirkung zustande bringen, ist mit mangelhaft kaum zu beschreiben. Mir wurde bergab mehr als einmal heiß und kalt, dabei hab ichs schon in weiser Voraussicht ruhiger angehen lassen... Bericht im Tomburg Thread, werd mir den Reifen übrigens patentieren lassen.


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern schön eine Stunde Fahrtechnik geübt! Danach wollte ich noch ein paar schöne Locations bei uns in den Sandbergen ausfindig machen. Hab da einen Trail gefunden, der zunächst ganz reizend aussah. Und dann kam da die Stelle - ich hab da mal ein Bild von gemacht. Da geht es also bergab.
> 
> [BILD s.o.]
> 
> ...


[OBERSCHULMEISTER-MODUS AN]

Vorsicht bei Baumstammen, die nicht auf dem Boden liegen, sonder durch ihre verbliebenden Äste schwingend, schwebend 'gelagert' sind.

Vorderrad hochziehen und nicht mit dem Hinterrad gegenfahren, sondern während das Vorderrad sich in der Abwärtsbewegung hinter dem Baustamm befindet, nun die Pedalen mit einer Oberkörperstreckbewegung entlasten und einen erstklassigen Bunny-Hop auf kleinstem Raum machen 

Durch den Bunny-Hop wird verhindert, dass die Energie, die durch das Gegenfahren mit dem Hinterrad an den Baumstamm übertragen wird, als 'Rückfederenergie' (physikalisch: Impulserhaltung) auf das Bike bzw. den Biker zurückgegeben wird.

Gerade kleiner Birkenstämme eignen sich hervorragend als MTB-Katapult  

Bei kleineren nicht hochschwebenden Stämmen kann man auch die echte Droptechnik machen. Vorderrad hochziehen und (Achtung) Gewicht hinter den Sattel mit angewinkelten Beinen tief bringen. Und drüber surfen. Achtung: Der Schlag kann trotzdem hart werden. Technik nicht unbedingt für Hardtails geeignet, da Durchschlaggefahr größer als bei Fullies ist.

[OBERSCHULMEISTER-MODUS AUS]

Es gibt allerdings noch eine Variante, die ich auch schon öfter gemacht habe (vor allendingen, wenn ich alleine fahre),

drumherumfahren bzw. absteigen und drüberheben  

Das ist machmal besser, als sich tollkühn auf's Maul zu legen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (17. August 2004)

So, wollte mich nur für die nächsten 2 Wochen von den Fahrtechnik-
Seminaren verabschieden. Hoffe ich bin rechtzeitig zu deiner Ringwalltour zurück Juchu.
Schön fleißig sein Jungs und Mädels, ich mach erstmal Bikeurlaub


----------



## Knallar (18. August 2004)

Findet morgen ein Technik Kurs statt?


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

Wg. beruflichem Termin mit mir frühestens ab 20:30 Uhr  

Wenn sich nicht ein(e) andere(r) findet, der/die den Guide macht, dann wohl eher nicht  

Schauen wir mal.  

Ansonsten bis nächste Woche.

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (19. August 2004)

Wer Lust hat kann auch nach Langenfeld kommen. Wie auf den Fotos (Einradfahrer) oben zu sehen ist, haben wir im Grenzgebiet Langenfeld / Leichlingen auch schöne Locations mit kurzen steilen Hügeln und Hindernissen, an der sich die Fahrtechnik sehr schön üben läßt.

Ich will natürlich nicht den Fahrtechnikguide mimen. Da muß ich bescheiden erkennen, dass ich auch nur Rookie bin und nicht Hans Rey oder Juchhu oder Enrgy (Die Reihenfolge hat selbstverständlich nix mit dem Können zu tun).

Aber ich trainiere ab und zu ganz gerne und vertiefe dabei auch die von Martin vermittelte Technik. Und mit mehreren machts allemal mehr Spaß.

Jedoch bin ich z.Z. auch etwas ausgelastet mit privater Arbeit (Garagenvorfahrt pflastern, Auto reparieren), so dass ich auch nur sehr sporadisch trainieren kann. Wenn ich wieder mal kurz Zeit habe, würde ich das dann auch vom einen auf den anderen Tag hier posten können, oder per Telefon mitteilen.

Also, wer grundsätzlich Lust hat, kann sich ja mal äußern.


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Lust hat kann auch nach Langenfeld kommen. Wie auf den Fotos (Einradfahrer) oben zu sehen ist, haben wir im Grenzgebiet Langenfeld / Leichlingen auch schöne Locations mit kurzen steilen Hügeln und Hindernissen, an der sich die Fahrtechnik sehr schön üben läßt.


Vielen Dank für Dein grundsätzliches Angebot  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will natürlich nicht den Fahrtechnikguide mimen. Da muß ich bescheiden erkennen, dass ich auch nur Rookie bin und nicht Hans Rey oder Juchhu oder Enrgy (Die Reihenfolge hat selbstverständlich nix mit dem Können zu tun).


Alleine von Dir überhaupt erwähnt zu werden und dann noch mit diesen Größen (wobei mein persönlicher Leistungsabstand zu denselbigen noch Lichtjahre beträgt ) in einem Satz, mein Gott, dieser Tag wird wunderschön. Alles wird mir heute gelingen. Ich bin ein Sieger. Herausforderung ich komme. Weg da, Platz da  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich trainiere ab und zu ganz gerne und vertiefe dabei auch die von Martin vermittelte Technik. Und mit mehreren machts allemal mehr Spaß.
> 
> Jedoch bin ich z.Z. auch etwas ausgelastet mit privater Arbeit (Garagenvorfahrt pflastern, Auto reparieren), so dass ich auch nur sehr sporadisch trainieren kann. Wenn ich wieder mal kurz Zeit habe, würde ich das dann auch vom einen auf den anderen Tag hier posten können, oder per Telefon mitteilen.
> 
> Also, wer grundsätzlich Lust hat, kann sich ja mal äußern.


Recht so, die Fackel wird weitergetragen, auch wenn mal der Fackelläufer stürzt  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2004)

Jou Dirk, guter Vorschlag. 
Vorteil an unseren Sandbergen: Auch bei oder nach starkem Regen problemlos zu befahren, da alles sofort versickert. Garantiert LEHMFREI! 
Da ich dort zwischen ca. 1977 (Mofa-Zeit) und 1993 (Ende der Motoradtrial-Zeit) regelmäßig zum Trainieren unterwegs war, kenne ich jeden Hügel dort. Idealer Ausgangspunkt für die Fahrtechnikübungen wäre der Parkplatz an der Jugendherberge (Naturfreundehaus "Am Block"). Von dort sind es nur wenige hundert Meter zur "Trialplattform", dem Zentrum der Hügel und Abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (19. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou Dirk, guter Vorschlag.
> Vorteil an unseren Sandbergen: Auch bei oder nach starkem Regen problemlos zu befahren, da alles sofort versickert. Garantiert LEHMFREI!
> Da ich dort zwischen ca. 1977 (Mofa-Zeit) und 1993 (Ende der Motoradtrial-Zeit) regelmäßig zum Trainieren unterwegs war, kenne ich jeden Hügel dort. Idealer Ausgangspunkt für die Fahrtechnikübungen wäre der Parkplatz an der Jugendherberge (Naturfreundehaus "Am Block"). Von dort sind es nur wenige hundert Meter zur "Trialplattform", dem Zentrum der Hügel und Abfahrten.



Wie wann wo? Heute?

Jugendherberge? Ist das an der Tankstelle Kals rechts ab? (Komme aus Oplingen)


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Bike wieder fahrbereit und bevor die ersten Entzugserscheinungen bekommen,

here is the one und only challenge:

Der Fahrtechnikkurs für 'Anfänger', die fünfte.

Termin Donnerstag, 26.08.2004, um 19:00 Uhr auf dem

Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreunde-Haus. Dannach fahren wir alle gemeinsam ins Grubengebiet. Die Anfänger mit mir über den Wanderweg und die anderen 'Anfänger' über Singletrail ud Mini-Downhill.

Eintragen mit dieser URL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2290

Voraussetzungen wie immer:

MTB mit Sattelstützenschnellspanner, Helm, Handschuhe. Nicht diskutierbar, gem. dem Prinzip: Keine Arme, keine Keks.

Anfahrtskarte und Beschreibung (bis zum Seitenende auf unten scrollen) unter dieser URL:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/51003/sort/1/cat/4480/page/1

Wenn noch Fragen, dann hier posten.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

les' ich mir die Eintragungen in der Liste durch, 'hört' es sich nach den 'üblichen Verdächtigen' an.

Da mindestens zwei echte Anfänger dabei sein werden, machen wir am Anfang schnell ein paar Basics und trennen dann die Gruppe, falls sie noch größer werden sollte.

Thema: Bunny Hop

Vorübung: 

Vorderrad hochziehen und über Hinderniss mit Hinterrad fahren.
VR hochziehen, über das Hinderniss rüber, absenken, Gleichgewicht verlagern und Körperspannung/Füsse 'verkeilen', HR entlasten und 'über das Hinderniss über lüpfen'
Übung: Flüssige Bewegung: VR hochziehen und Hinterrad folgt leicht zeitversetzt der Flugkurve des Vorderrades.

Alternativ: Schweine-Hop

Tiefer Schwerpunkt, Schwerpunkt durch Körperstreckbewegung nach oben bringen und Entlastung des Lenker- und des Pedaldruckes, VR und HR verlassen mehr oder minder zeitgleich den Boden.
Vielleicht fallen mir noch ein paar andere interessante Sachen ein.

VG Martin

PS: Gutes Wetter wäre nicht schlecht, daher Däumchen drücken


----------



## JürgenK (24. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Lust hat kann auch nach Langenfeld kommen. Wie auf den Fotos (Einradfahrer) oben zu sehen ist, haben wir im Grenzgebiet Langenfeld / Leichlingen auch schöne Locations mit kurzen steilen Hügeln und Hindernissen, an der sich die Fahrtechnik sehr schön üben läßt.
> 
> Ich will natürlich nicht den Fahrtechnikguide mimen. Da muß ich bescheiden erkennen, dass ich auch nur Rookie bin und nicht Hans Rey oder Juchhu oder Enrgy (Die Reihenfolge hat selbstverständlich nix mit dem Können zu tun).
> 
> ...




Eine gute Idee, in unseren Gefilden ein bischen Technik zu üben.    

Wir wollen ja juchhu nicht die Leute abspenstig machen, aber vielleicht will er uns ja auch mal im sonnigen Longfield besuchen.

Aber wer ist der große Zampano.
Ich könnte höchstens zeigen wie man`s nicht macht.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (26. August 2004)

Heute Abend werde ich leider nicht dabei sein können. Ich wünsche allen viel Spass!

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend werde ich leider nicht dabei sein können. Ich wünsche allen viel Spass!
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
   

Nicht nur ich, sondern im Augenblick auch wieder bei uns das Wetter. Das war gerade hier ein Platzregen   . Vom Feinsten. Bäh,   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (26. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur ich, sondern im Augenblick auch wieder bei uns das Wetter. Das war gerade hier ein Platzregen   . Vom Feinsten. Bäh,
> 
> VG Martin



Hey Martin,

wie sieht's denn aus? Platz unbespielbar?   

Shit...


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2004)

@ juchhu

Gibts in der Nähe eigentlich kein überdachtes Areal? auf einem Parkplatz unter einer Autobahnbrücke zB? Für Bremsen und Bunnyhops reicht das doch sicherlich aus!

nearly offtopic by the way, was wird nun mit der Wiehltalbrücke? Hab eben gehört, die wäre so schwer beschädigt, daß man evtl. Monate (Jahre?) nicht mehr drüberfahren darf?

Bis wann sagst du den Kurs ab, wenn das Wetter zu heftig ist?

Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß enrgy


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob Sie es schon wußten, aber im Augenblick regnets wieder. 

Der Platz sieht eigentlich gut aus, wenn auch die Überdachung fehlt. Außer man fährt wie Volker @energy, wie ein Dilldöppchen im Kreis durch die Grillhütte.  

Also Entscheidungsdeadline ist 17:30 Uhr. 

Vg Martin


----------



## Knallar (26. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> Gibts in der Nähe eigentlich kein überdachtes Areal? auf einem Parkplatz unter einer Autobahnbrücke zB? Für Bremsen und Bunnyhops reicht das doch sicherlich aus!



Es gibt in Lev neben dem Stadion die Autobahnbrücke. Sehr lang und angenehm breit und zu allem Überfluss noch überdacht... ; )

Ausserdem gibt es da (direkt daneben; auch überdacht glaub ich) auch noch einen kleinen Bike Park, wo wir bestimmt ganz gut üben können.


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt in Lev neben dem Stadion die Autobahnbrücke. Sehr lang und angenehm breit und zu allem Überfluss noch überdacht... ; )


Stimmt, da passt schon fast ein halbes Stadion drunter  .



			
				Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem gibt es da (direkt daneben; auch überdacht glaub ich) auch noch einen kleinen Bike Park, wo wir bestimmt ganz gut üben können.


Tja, man kann nicht alles haben. Dafür kann man bei uns das Erlernte dierkt im Gelände umsetzen.

VG Martin


----------



## Knallar (26. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, da passt schon fast ein halbes Stadion drunter  .
> 
> Tja, man kann ich alles haben. Dafür kann man bei uns das Erlernte dierkt im Gelände umsetzen.
> 
> VG Martin



Rischtiiisch...

Ist ja auch nur ein Alternativvorschlag für mieses Wetter! Nö wohr?


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Rischtiiisch...
> 
> Ist ja auch nur ein Alternativvorschlag für mieses Wetter! Nö wohr?


Jetzt wird's besser, und zwar nicht nur wenn ich aus dem Fenster guck', sondern auch auf Karte.

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=0270&LOCFROM=9025

Am besten auf 'Vergrößerung' clicken. 

Aus NW kommt von Benelux auch kein Regen mehr.

Eh, cool, die Sonne kommt raus. 

VG Martin

PS:

Hier eine etwas genauere Auflösung:

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z_ani.htm

Scheint, jetzt alles vorbei zu sein. Blauer Himmel


----------



## zblume (26. August 2004)

Hi

Heute ist das Wetter ja auf unserer Seite, ich mach schon mal die Trinkflasche fertig  , bis denne.

MfG


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun die offizielle Stellungnahme des Guides des 5. Fahrtechnikkurses für 'Anfänger' am 26.08.2004 um 17:26 Uhr.

Nach eingehender Studie diverser Radarbilder verkünde ich nun offiziell die Durchführung des o.g. Kurses.

Möge der Friede der Welt mit uns sein, und hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.  

FAZIT:

*GO, für heute Abend.*

VG Martin


----------



## zblume (26. August 2004)

Moin

Das war doch heute eine lockeres beieinander sein   , hat mir gut gefallen nochmal Danke an Martin und Volker unsere Biketrainer  

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (27. August 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich kann nur zustimmen. War richtig gemütlich gestern. Ich bin jedoch dafür, dass wir in der Zukunft Würstchen mitnehmen und die "Griller" fragen, ob wir sie mit auf den Grill legen dürfen!  

@ Martin   



> Ich wünsche mir, dass zukünftig der Begriff "die Anfänger" in Hochkommata eingeschlossen wird. Das gibt dem Ganze eine ironische Note und zeigt das Entwicklungspotential.



Ich werde uns in der Zukunft nicht mehr als schnöde "Anfänger" sondern als 

"super motivierte Anfänger, die in der baldigen Zukunft on any sunday erstzunehmende Konkurenz machen"

Ich hoffe die Abkürzung "smAdinbzoasekm" ist auch OK?

Wie bereits gesagt, fand ich es gestern wirklich gemütlich. War eine tolle und überschaubare Gruppe. Hat sich wirklich gelohnt, meinen inneren "Schweinehund" doch noch zu überwinden!

Ich hätte aber noch folgende Fragen an Dich:

1. brauchen wir die Flaschen noch? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich Sie meinem Chef mal wieder zurück geben und in der Zukunft mit dem Rad nach dem Naturfreundehaus kommen.

2. da es jetzt wieder früher dunkel wird und wir die Liste ausfüllen müssen, was zur Folge hat, das sich Start der Stunde verzögert, was hälst Du davon, zumindestens die Stammleute mit den entsprechenden Daten vorab in die Liste einzutragen? Die bräuchten dann nur noch hinter Ihrem Namen zu unterschreiben. Wenn Du möchtest, dann komme ich die Liste dieses WE bei Dir abholen und schreib Sie schnell auf der Arbeit. Must ja nicht alles alleine machen!


@ Volker

Vielen lieben Dank für die Tips! Werde meine "Candy" (mein Rad) heute schön sauber machen und entsprechend Deinen Anweisungen versuchen einzustellen.
Wenn das Wetter schön bleibt, dann werde ich mal sehen ob es jetzt besser klappt.

@ Die beiden Zündorfer (sorry, hab den Nick nicht mitbekommen)

Ich hoffe, das ihr den restlichen Weg gefunden habt. Sorry für den "fast" Fehler mit Rösrath (wäre meines Erachtens ein guter Umweg geworden). Ich dachte im ersten Moment, dass wir auf der Kreuzung Kölner Str./Buddestr. rauskommen würden. Leider war es dann doch die Kreuzung Overrather Str./Offermann Str.


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

so meine lieben Liebenden, jetzt will ich mal was Kritik los werden. Und zwar Selbstkritik:

Das kann man ja wohl echt besser machen?!

Leider muss ich da meinem schizophrenem Ich Recht geben. Aber vor weg:

Die TeilnehmerIn waren klasse und haben sehr gut und diszipliniert mitgearbeitet. Großes Danke Schön nochmal an unseren Co-Guide Volker @energy für die Übungsleiterübernahme beim Hinterradversetzen.

So jetzt zu mir. Das hört sich jetzt blöd an, aber irgendwie war ich nicht 'gut drauf' (drunter sowie nicht  ). Das Ganze ist irgendwie ein bisschen an mir vorbeigelaufen  .

Folgende Vorschläge für die Zukunft:

Diese Ausfüllorgie mit der Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nervt und zwar gewaltig. Ich schlage vor, dass ich in meinem Foto-Album ein Worddokument ablege. TeilnehmerInnen des Kurses downloaden, vervollständigen, drucken aus und geben mir das Formular unterschrieben beim nächsten Kurs. Der Text wird dahingehend geändert, dass die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung für alle zukünftigen Fahrtechnikkurse gilt. Die regelmäßig erscheinenden TeilnehmerInnen haben dann Ruhe, und diejenigen, die das Mitbringen des unterschreibenen Formulares vergessen haben bzw. neu hinzugekommen sind, erhalten ein Blankoforumlar von mir. Und gut ist. 
Der Leistungsunterschied innerhalb der Gruppe wird größer, zu einen, weil die regelmäßigen TeilnehmerInnen besser werden, zum anderen, weil neue TeilnehmerInnen die wesentlichen Basics noch nicht beherrschen.

Ich schlage daher vor, dass zukünftig ich die Gruppe nach meiner bzw. persönlicher Einschätzung des/der jeweiligen TeilnehmerIn aufteile und ggf. mit Hilfe eines Co-Guide (abhängig von der Gruppengröße) unterschiedliche Techniken üben.
Es wird im Wald schneller dunkel als draussen.  
Bereits 21:00 Uhr setzt die Dämmerung merklich ein. D.h. bei 19:00 Uhr Start bleiben uns effektiv 2 Stunden. Damit wird die Kursdauer langsam zu kurz. 
a) Wir fangen früher an 
b) Wir verlagern es auf's Wochenende
(Meinungen dazu erwünscht)
Nachdem wir kurz nach 21:00 Uhr das offizielle Ende verkündet haben, bin ich mit fünf Getreuen noch eine Mini-Runde in der Hardt gefahren. Eigentlich wollten wir zu den Bike-Diving-Grounds fahren, allerdings muss wir feststellen, dass es im Wald (genauer gesagt in den tiefen, tiefen Tälern) verdammt viel dunkel ist als draussen. Obwohl wir auf halben Weg zurück zum Parkplatz abgedreht und keine Singletrails gefahren sind, folgt nun mein Statement zu dieser ersten nicht offiziellen Mini-Nightridetour:
Die Standartbeleuchtung (also StVO zugelassen) ist im Wald selbst auf normalen Wegen einfach nur

*S C H E I S S E.* 

Meine cateye-Akku-6V-Forntleuchte reicht bei Straßenlaternenbeleuchtung, um von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern gesehen zu werden. Um selber im Wald sehen zu können:

Tonne auf, Leuchte rein, andere Beleuchtung her, und zwar eine richtige.
Also, wer bei der Nightridingtour im September im Kingforrest mitfahren will, tut gut daran, sich eine richtige (dann leider nicht StVO zugelassene) Beleuchtung zu zulegen.
So, meine lieben Liebenden, das war das Wort zum Sonntag in diesem Thread. Meinungen, Anregungen und Kritik wie immer erwünscht. Allerdings bitte zeitnah, also in den nächsten Stunden und Tagen und nicht ein paar Wochen später.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (27. August 2004)

Hallo großer Meister  

was empfiehlst Du denn als angemessene Leuchtquelle, einen 1000 W Halo-Leuchter ???  

Ich denke das ist vielleicht eine Sache die andere auch noch interessieren könnte, oder gibt es hier "Osram"-Spezialisten die einem noch nicht beleuchteten (nein, nicht unterbelichteten   ) MTB´ler mal einen Tip geben können.

Michael


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo großer Meister
> 
> was empfiehlst Du denn als angemessene Leuchtquelle, einen 1000 W Halo-Leuchter ???
> 
> ...


Also, 1.000W Halo-Leuchte sind für den Anfang ausreichend. Allerdings sollte man sich beim Einschalten auf den Photonenrückstoß gefaßt machen.  

Lupine-Beleuchtungen sind sensationell, leider auch sensationell teuer.

Da die meisten keine Bastelfreaks sind, bin ich selbst noch auf der Suche. Meine ca. 10W Spaceshot2 als Headlampe ist als zusätzliche Blickrichtungsbeleuchtung klasse, kostet leider aber 70-80, geschenkt gegenüber Lupine-Modellen.

Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (27. August 2004)

Ich fand es gestern ein wenig chaotisch, weil meines Erachtens nicht alle so so richtig bei der Sache waren: Dauernd ist irgendwer Extratouren umher gefahren (was sicherlich sehr wichtig ist) und hat somit ein wenig die Aufmerksamkeit von den Trainern weggezogen. Steinigt mich - aber ich fand es nicht so effektiv wie die vorherigen Male. Trotzdem vielen Dank an Martin und Volker!

Zu Martins Vorschlägen

Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist o.k. egal wie
Gute Idee
Früher! Denn an den Wochenden gibt es öfter mal nette Kaffeekränzchen mit diversen älteren Herren aus Esch, die ich nicht missen möchte!
Vielleicht anfangs etwas "Radgymnastik" (ich meine die Basics) zum warmwerden, dann ein kleine Übungsrunde in der Umgebung. Üben geht auch noch ganz gut in der Dämmerung. Habe mir eine Lampe nach http://www.mtb-biking.de/anleit.htm gebaut. Ist wirklich super hell, aber leider kann ich damit nicht mehr nach Hause fahren, weil eben zu blendend. Auch die Fußgänger im Wald sind ziemlich pissed, wenn du mit so einer Funzel rumblendest. Richtig Spass macht es m.E. auch nicht. Trails bei Tageslsicht sind einfach besser!
Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand es gestern ein wenig chaotisch, weil meines Erachtens nicht alle so so richtig bei der Sache waren: Dauernd ist irgendwer Extratouren umher gefahren (was sicherlich sehr wichtig ist) und hat somit ein wenig die Aufmerksamkeit von den Trainern weggezogen. Steinigt mich - aber ich fand es nicht so effektiv wie die vorherigen Male. Trotzdem vielen Dank an Martin und Volker!


Auf den Punkt gebracht und leider richtig. 
Die Gruppen trennen und ein strengeres Regiment.
Ich sag' nur Kanzlerexekutivrecht  

Zu Martins Vorschlägen

Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist o.k. egal wie
Gute Idee
Früher! Denn an den Wochenden gibt es öfter mal nette Kaffeekränzchen mit diversen älteren Herren aus Esch, die ich nicht missen möchte!
Vielleicht anfangs etwas "Radgymnastik" (ich meine die Basics) zum warmwerden, dann ein kleine Übungsrunde in der Umgebung. Üben geht auch noch ganz gut in der Dämmerung. Habe mir eine Lampe nach http://www.mtb-biking.de/anleit.htm gebaut. Ist wirklich super hell, aber leider kann ich damit nicht mehr nach Hause fahren, weil eben zu blendend. Auch die Fußgänger im Wald sind ziemlich pissed, wenn du mit so einer Funzel rumblendest. Richtig Spass macht es m.E. auch nicht. Trails bei Tageslsicht sind einfach besser!
Gruß
Frank[/QUOTE]Ich finde auch, dass wir wieder ein bisschen praktisch im Gelände (und eben nicht nur im Grubengebiet) üben sollten. Z.B. einfach konkrete Up- und Downhillübungen quasi am lebenden Objekt. Allerdings ist das natürlich ein Problem dann mit echten Anfängern. Nachher zurück und dann noch ein bisschen tricksen.

Apropo Tageslicht:

Bei Dunkelheit gewinnen selbst die einfachsten Singletrails, die man 'blind' bei Helligkeit fahren kann, an enormer Schwierigkeit, da selbst mit guter Beleuchtung ja nur ein 'kleiner' Ausschnitt ausgeleuchtet werden kann, und somit ein ganz anderer Gesamteindruck entsteht.

Gefährliche Downhills werden auf einmal fahrbar.  

Aus den früheren Zeitpunkt am Donnerstag angeht, werden wir wahrscheinlich ein Problem mit den TeilnehmerInnen bekommen, die eine weitere Anreise haben. Entfernungsspitzenreiter war Andreas @zblume aus Neuss !!!  

Naja, ich brauch' da einfach noch ein paar mehr Statements.

Danke für Deine Anmerkungen, Frank.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (27. August 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand es gestern ein wenig chaotisch, weil meines Erachtens nicht alle so so richtig bei der Sache waren: Dauernd ist irgendwer Extratouren umher gefahren (was sicherlich sehr wichtig ist) und hat somit ein wenig die Aufmerksamkeit von den Trainern weggezogen. Steinigt mich - aber ich fand es nicht so effektiv wie die vorherigen Male. Trotzdem vielen Dank an Martin und Volker!
> 
> [/list]
> Gruß
> Frank



Tja, das fand ich auch, obwohl ich ja auch einige Extratouren- übungen gefahren bin und somit vieleicht zur Ablenkung beigetraen habe.

Da es aber für die Neueinsteiger Bremsübungen gab, die ich nun nicht unbedingt zum xsten mal wiederholen wollte, habe ich mich nun auf mein Übungspotential konzentriert. Habe mich aber aus Rücksichtnahme schon etwas weiter entfernt. in Richtung Grillplatz, wo ich vollgeräuchert wurde wie 'ne Grillwurst. Wer wirklich was lernen will, läßt sich nicht ablenken. Die Frage ist, in wie weit sich die Guides abhalten und in endlose Gespräche über Bike-Technik einwickeln ließen. (Bremsen einstellen u.ä.). Ähem!! Free excercising muß aber auch immer möglich sein.


----------



## FranG (27. August 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Free excercising muß aber auch immer möglich sein.



Auf jeden Fall! Ging auch mir so. Ich finde es stellenweise sehr wichtig für mich das eine oder andere zum x-ten mal zu probieren.

Gestern war aber die Gesamtsituation etwas zerfahren. Ich hätte gerne noch wenigstens mal gesehen, wenn Martin einen "Schweinehopp" vorführt   

Frank


----------



## Goldfisch (27. August 2004)

Hi Martin,

hallo Diskutanten. beim letzten Mal hab ich ja gekniffen - hatte ein wenig viel Bike diese Woche und wollte/will unbedingt morgen mitfahren. Trotzdem bin ich einer der regelmäßigen Besucher und habe somit alle möglichen Formen erlebt, die ich im Prinzip auch alle gut fand. Zum einzelnen:

- Die Haftungsfreistellung sollte "einmal für immer" ausreichen. Es sei denn, es werden inhaltliche Änderungen erforderlich sollte es mit dem von Martin beschriebenen Prozedere zeitsparend zu erledigen sein.

- Für viele Teilnehmer ist das Grubengebiet fast schon ein wenig klein. Vielleicht kann man die Brems- Lenkübungen auch am oberen Parkplatz durchführen, dann spart man auch die Zeit fürs Umladen von Flaschen etc.

- Es sollten auch Dinge wie Fahren über eine Wippe unbedingt geübt werden ;-)

- Früherer Starttermin geht bei mir nicht aber wenn Anfangs Basics geübt werden bzw. ich weiss, wohin ich nachkommen kann, macht mir das nicht aus, eine halbe Stunde zu verpassen.

- Einladen eines verschmutzen Bikes im Dunkeln ist auch kein Spaß - ich habe zur Zeit noch keinen Träger und würde deshalb immer bei Restlicht abbrechen.

- mehr Übungen am "lebenden Objekt" halte ich für sehr gut. Die Techniken sollten auch mal wieder live geübt werden. Vielleicht auch auf einer Tour?

Soweit ein paar gedanken von mir. Ich möchte aber nicht versäumen zu erwähnen, dass mir die Fahrtechnikkurse so wie sie sind eine Menge gebracht haben und bringen. Danke Maddin   

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zblume (27. August 2004)

Moin

Wie,haste nicht den kleinen Schweinehopp gesehen ca 5cm über dem Boden   
beim nächsten mal schafft Martin bestimmt 5,5cm    

MfG


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2004)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Wie,haste nicht den kleinen Schweinehopp gesehen ca 5cm über dem Boden
> beim nächsten mal schafft Martin bestimmt 5,5cm
> ...


Ich will ja nicht übertreiben, aber der Spezial-Schweine-Hopp war mindestens 

*55,5 mm* hoch.  

Lacht Ihr nur, aber wenn wir wieder zum Programm 'Back to live' zurückkehren und den einen Downhill- oder den anderen fiesen Wurzeltrail fahren, und die schwierigeren Stellen mehrmals üben, wären wahrscheinlich mehr als nur einer froh,

*55,5 mm* hohe Schweine-Hops im Grubengebiet üben zu dürfen.

In diesem Sinne.

VG Martin

PS:

Es ist allerdings richtig, wenn mehr als 10 Leute irgendwie 'unkoordiniert' durch's Grubengebiet fahren, dass ein ablenkendes Moment nicht abzustreiten ist.  

Aber dafür dürft Ihr ja auch jetzt mal den Guide verbal verdreschen. Der merkt sich das dann alles, verbessert sein Programm und 'Aufsichtsführung' und 'rächt' sich an seinen Kritikern mit fiesen Übungen im Gelände. Aber keine Sorge, alles nur Spass, denn der ist überhaupt nicht nachtragend.


----------



## zblume (27. August 2004)

> Aus den früheren Zeitpunkt am Donnerstag angeht, werden wir wahrscheinlich ein Problem mit den TeilnehmerInnen bekommen, die eine weitere Anreise haben. Entfernungsspitzenreiter war Andreas @zblume aus Neuss !!!



Also etwas früher (0,5Std) würde schon gehen aber in ein paar Wochen reicht das auch nicht mehr aus, der Herbst kommt  .

Da müssen wir was anderes machen  

MfG


----------



## Lythande (28. August 2004)

Guten Morgen!

Erstmal an alle die heute noch in der Wahner Heide fahren viel Spaß und ich drück Euch die Daumen, dass das Wetter besser wird!

1. Haftungsfreistellungserklärung

Eine generelle Haftungsfreistellungserklärung wäre nicht schlecht. Ich würde ggf. zu dem vorangegangenen Formular noch folgenden kleinen Zusatz anbringen:

Im Falle eines Unfalls, bitte benachrichtigen Sie folgende Person:___________

Ich denke das ist vor allen bei den eventuellen Singles unter uns ganz wichtig, für den Fall das ein Haustier zu versorgen ist. 

2. Der Leistungsunterschied

Ich denke eine Aufteilung der Gruppe wäre ratsam,

da ich das Grubengebiet ziemlich eng für eine große Gruppe finde. 
da entweder sich die "fortgeschrittenen Anfänger" ggf. langweilen, bzw. die "Neueinsteiger" verunsichert fühlen könnten

schneller dunkel  

Für mich wäre früher eigentlich kein Problem, aber es gibt ja noch Menschen die weiter weg wohnen. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre ggf. das wir die Autos auf dem Parkplatz so stellen, das wir diesen mit den Scheinwerfern ausleuchten (meine arme Batterie) 

Wir ein öffentliches, überdachtes und beleuchtetes Parkhaus in der näheren Umgebung finden & nutzen.

In diesen beiden Fällen könnten wir die Basics nach hinten verschieben.

Ansonsten halt am Wochenende, mit ggf einer kleinen Tour im Anschluß. Wobei sich da die schönen großen Parkplätze der Wahner Heide zum üben der Basics anbieten würden.

Die Standartbeleuchtung (also StVO zugelassen)  

Ich denke, das einige von uns eine bessere Beleuchtung benötigen. Können wir uns auf eine Marke einigen und dann versuchen einen kleinen Rabatt auszuhandeln. Der oder diejenige, die dann die Bestellung übernimmt, sollte allerdings im Vorfeld das Geld erhalten, bevor er/sie die Bestellung aufgibt. Sorry, aber das verbrannte Kind scheut das Feuer!

Eurobike/IFMA zwecks zusehen und ggf. irgendwas aushandeln bezüglich Beleuchtung 

Also die Eurobike in Friedrichshafen ist ja leider die für die MTB'ler bessere Messe. Der Besuchertag wäre der 05.09. (restliche Tage nur für Fachbesucher). Bin leider nie dort gewesen, soll sich aber lohnen.

Die IFMA hat Ihren Besuchertag am 19.09.2004 im Kölner Messegelände. Eintritt ist 6,00 . Blöderweise ist es meistens verboten, irgendwelche Artikel an "Nichtfachbesucher" zu verkaufen. Schaut Euch einfach mal den folgenden Link an und entscheidet selber ob es sich für Euch lohnt dorthin zu gehen:

IFMA 2004 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich hingehen, sollte daher jemand bestimmtes Infomaterial benötigen, kann er/sie mir gerne eine PN schicken. Ich versuche es dann dort zu bekommen.

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## TimG. (29. August 2004)

Der Kurs war mal wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung, auch wenn für regelmäßige Teilnehmer nicht viel Neues dabei war. Die Fortschritte im Vergleich zum 1. Kurs sind allerdings deutlich sichtbar, gerade auch nach erneuter Übung/Wiederholung.

Zu den Fragen/Vorschlägen:
1.: gute Idee, verkürzt die Vorbereitung vor Ort.
2.: schade, aber wohl unvermeidbar.
3.: in der Woche frühestens ab 18:00. Wochenendkurs: ja, bitte!
4.: Für ein paar Nightrides werde ich mir keine Photonenkanone kaufen, sorry.


----------



## FranG (31. August 2004)

@all
Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus? Habe noch nichts gehört hier und möchte das bergradlerische Wochenhighlight ungern versäumen!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (31. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

jaja, komme ja schon. Darf's denn auch was mehr sein?  

Also, Termin ist eintragen unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2341

Anfahrtskizze und Wegbeschreibung, guckst Du hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/51003/sort/1/cat/4480/page/1


*Wichtig:*

*Als Anhang zu diesem Posting gibt es ein .pdf-Dokument zur generelle Haftungsfreistellung dieser Veranstaltungsreihe. Bitte download, ausdrucken, ausfüllen und unterschrieben zum Kurs mitbringen.*

*Waschmaschinen werden nach Zahlungseingang und Verfügbarkeit ausgeliefert.  *

*VG Martin*


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

die augenblickliche Resonanz ist bescheiden. Alle im Urlaub, keine Lust mehr oder in der Zwischenzeit zum Könner herangereift??? 

Wer nicht kommt, ist nicht dabei.  
Freut allerdings die wenigen Anwesenden, da das Training dann etwas intensiver wird. 

Wetter soll übrigens schön werden, und wir werden einen praktischen Geländeteil integrieren, d.h. raus aus dem Grubengebiet.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (1. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter soll übrigens schön werden, und wir werden einen praktischen Geländeteil integrieren, d.h. raus aus dem Grubengebiet.
> 
> VG Martin



Und Wippe. Und Treppen. ;-)

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und Wippe. Und Treppen. ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> Michael


Siehe dazu PM.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

als kleine Erinnerung  

Also, Termin ist eintragen unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinsc...hp?treffID=2341

Anfahrtskizze und Wegbeschreibung, guckst Du hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp...cat/4480/page/1


*Wichtig:*

*Als Anhang zu diesem Posting gibt es ein .pdf-Dokument zur generelle Haftungsfreistellung dieser Veranstaltungsreihe. Bitte download, ausdrucken, ausfüllen und unterschrieben zum Kurs mitbringen.*

*Waschmaschinen werden nach Zahlungseingang und Verfügbarkeit ausgeliefert.  *

*VG Martin*

*PS:*

*Unser lieber Frank @FranG hat mein Haftungsfreistellungsformular überarbeitet und die Eingabefelder editierbar gemacht.  Das macht das Ausfüllen deutlich einfacher und entspricht jetzt auch der Angabe auf dem Formular. *

*Vielen, vielen Dank. Das ist die klassische Art, wie ein Network funktionieren sollte. *


----------



## mikkael (1. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..die augenblickliche Resonanz ist bescheiden. Alle im Urlaub, keine Lust mehr oder in der Zwischenzeit zum Könner herangereift?



@Martin und die Truppe
Ich würde gerne bei jedem Kurs dabei ein, aber es wird leider immer schwieriger. Bei mir hat die Tage die 'Frühbucher-Saison für Winter' angefangen. Dies bedeutet länger arbeiten! 

Ausserdem ist es seit ca. 2 Wochen (seitdem die Schulferien langsam zu Ende gehen) beinahe unmöglich werktags rechtzeitig die Treffpunkte zu erreichen. Die A3 raubt mir die letzten Nerven!

Gestern habe ich von AK Hilden nach Burscheid sage und schreibe 'eine ganze Stunde' gebraucht und trotz meines Frühstarts musste ich mich doch  für die Verspätung -leider zum wiederholten mal- entschuldigen.
Ich warte auf den Ganztageskurs mit Happa Happa! 

Viele Grüsse!

Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin und die Truppe
> Ich würde gerne bei jedem Kurs dabei ein, aber es wird leider immer schwieriger. Bei mir hat die Tage die 'Frühbucher-Saison für Winter' angefangen. Dies bedeutet länger arbeiten!
> 
> Ausserdem ist es seit ca. 2 Wochen (seitdem die Schulferien langsam zu Ende gehen) beinahe unmöglich werktags rechtzeitig die Treffpunkte zu erreichen. Die A3 raubt mir die letzten Nerven!
> ...


Tja, der Ganz(halb)tageskurs! 

Irgendwie krieg' ich die Kurve nicht, weil das Problem mit den Toiletten (noch) nicht gelöst ist. Das Naturfreunde-Haus (NFH) macht úm 18:00 Uhr dicht. Würden wir gegen 13:00 Uhr beginnen, dürften wir nur bis ca. 17:00 Uhr fahren, damit sich danach alle noch ein wenig frisch machen können. Allerdings hängt dieses wiederrum von der Belegung der NFH ab, da die über  26 Betten verfügen, und bei entsprechender Auslastung uns die Toiletten 'nicht zur Verfügung' stellen wollen. 

Wenn es eine überschaubare Gruppengröße wäre, könnten wir den Ausklang mit Weib, Wein und Gesang inkl. Grillen und Lagerfeuer bei uns im 'Park' machen. Allerdings wenn die Gruppenstärke jenseits der 20 wäre, könnte ich mit meiner Frau arge Probleme bekommen. Zwar haben wir vier Badezimmer  , aber um eine Schichteinstellung und Großreinemachen komme ich dann doch nicht drumherum. 

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frau nochmal lieb ansprechen, aber ich fürchte mich vor der Absage und den brutalen Schlägen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (1. September 2004)

> Tja, der Ganz(halb)tageskurs!
> Irgendwie krieg' ich die Kurve nicht, weil das Problem mit den Toiletten (noch) nicht gelöst ist. Das Naturfreunde-Haus (NFH) macht úm 18:00 Uhr dicht. Würden wir gegen 13:00 Uhr beginnen, dürften wir nur bis ca. 17:00 Uhr fahren, damit sich danach alle noch ein wenig frisch machen können. Allerdings hängt dieses wiederrum von der Belegung der NFH ab, da die über 26 Betten verfügen, und bei entsprechender Auslastung uns die Toiletten 'nicht zur Verfügung' stellen wollen.



Irgendwie ist die Haltung des Naturfreundehauses auch verständlich. Sie verdienen an uns im Grunde genommen nichts und wir fordern die Toiletten. An einem Samstag, wenn die ganzen Wanderer dort unterwegs sind, der Grillplatz besetzt ist, etc. Dann werden die sich verständlicherweise weigern einer wild gewordenen Horde MTB`ler die Toiletten zur Verfügung zu stellen. Es könnte ja die zahlenden Gäste verjagen! Wenn der Köln Marathon stattfindet, dann dürfen wir auch "keine Nichthotelgäste" auf die Toiletten lassen. Wir haben das einmal gemacht. Es sah so dermaßen Beschi**** aus.

Wenn wir uns aber als zahlende Gäste entpuppen würden, dann könnte sich deren Haltung ändern.



> Wenn es eine überschaubare Gruppengröße wäre, könnten wir den Ausklang mit Weib, Wein und Gesang inkl. Grillen und Lagerfeuer bei uns im 'Park' machen. Allerdings wenn die Gruppenstärke jenseits der 20 wäre, könnte ich mit meiner Frau arge Probleme bekommen. Zwar haben wir vier Badezimmer  , aber um eine Schichteinstellung und Großreinemachen komme ich dann doch nicht drumherum.



Deine arme Frau! Sie muß ein Engel sein! Mal ganz ehrlich, erst klaust Du Ihr, das Vorderrad und dann lädst du eine Meute MTB'ler ein. 

Kurzes Angebot: Sollte ich dabei sein, dann helfe ich auch beim putzen.


----------



## Goldfisch (1. September 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Deine arme Frau! Sie muß ein Engel sein! Mal ganz ehrlich, erst klaust Du Ihr, das Vorderrad und dann lädst du eine Meute MTB'ler ein.



Unsere Sanne - Anwältin der Entrechteten     



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir uns aber als zahlende Gäste entpuppen würden, dann könnte sich deren Haltung ändern.



DAS ist meines Erachtens des Rätsels Lösung. Keiner will was organisieren, also mieten wir uns da doch ein - die paar Euros... Alle fahren Bikes jenseits der 1000 EUR Grenze und dann macht Ihr Euch ins Hemd wegen der paar Pimperlinge  

Wenn wir noch lange rumzicken, ist es Essig mit dem schönen Wetter. Also: Jeder zehn Euro Teilnahmegebühr und fertig ist das Nudelparty-After-Bike-Event...

LG
Michael


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Sanne - Anwältin der Entrechteten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn wir den Ganz(halb)tageskurs im NFH ausklingen lassen würden, und eine gewisse Guppenstärke und damit verbundenen Mindestessensumsatz 'garantieren' zzgl. jeweiliger einzeln abzurechnender Getränke, dann, ja dann sieht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit alles anders aus.

Z.B. Gruppenstärke (ggf. mit nur zum Essen kommender besserer zweiter Hälfte) 20 bis 30 Personen, je nach Menü 15-25  Verzehrumsatz ohne Getränke, und ich bin sicher, dass wir


die Toiletten und ggf. Duschen benutzen können, zumindest aber Katzenwäsche und Umziehen möglich wird und
die eigentliche Feier auch nach 18:00 Uhr erst beginnen kann.
Das hätte eine Menge Vorteile:


Ich bekomme so oder so keine Schläge von meiner Frau. 
Das Organisieren der After-Workshop-Party ist deutlich einfacher
Wir sind zumindest was die besagte Party angeht wetterunabhängig.
Einige Auszüge aus http://www.naturfreundehaus-hardt.de/

*Gastronomie*
Das Naturfreundehaus Hardt bietet Ihnen neben der wunderschönen Naturwelt der Hardt ein breitgefächerters gastronomisches Angebot. Überzeugen Sie sich selbst durch einen Einblick in unsere Getränke und Speisekarten!
Buffetvorschläge unseres Hauses für Veranstaltungen wie z.B. Geburtstage, Hochzeiten u.ä, finden Sie unter dem Punkt _Feiern _links im Menü! Vielen Dank!



*Getränke**

Kalte Getränke (alkoholfrei)* Coca Cola0,2 l1,00 Fanta0,2 l1,00 Sprite0,2 l1,00 Wasser0,2 l1,00 Apfelschorle0,2 l1,00 Apfelsaft0,2 l1,00 Orangensaft0,2 l1,00 Kirschsaft0,2 l1,10 Bananensaft0,2 l1,10 KiBa (Kirsch-Banane)0,2 l1,10  Alkoholfreies Bier (Veltins)0,33 l1,60 *

Kalte Getränke (Alkohol)* Veltins0,2 l1,10 Veltins0,3 l1,60 Weizen0,5 l2,30 Radler0,2 l1,10 Radler0,3 l1,60 Gilden Köln (Flasche)0,33 l1,60 Weißwein (trocken)0,2 l2,50 Weißwein (lieblich)0,2 l2,50 Rotwein (trocken)0,2 l2,50 Weinschorle0,2 l2,50  *Warme Getränke (alkoholfrei)* Kaffee (Tasse)1,00 Kaffee (Becher)1,50 Kaffee (Kännchen)1,80 Kakao1,60 Kinder-Kakao (klein)1,00 Cappuchino1,60 Schwarzer Tee1,00 Pfefferminz Tee1,00 Kamillen Tee1,00 Früchte Tee1,00 *Warme Getränke (Alkohol)* Glühwein1,60 Grog1,80 Tee mit Rum1,90 Irish Coffee2,20  *Speisekarte* *Vorspeisen*

Kraftbrühe mit Toast1,80 Gulaschsuppe2,30 *
Kleine Speisen*

Folienkartoffel mit Salat3,80 Strammer Max3,90 Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei/Rührei3,90 große Siedewurst mit Brot2,50 große Siedewurst mit Fritten4,00 Portion Fritten2,00 *
Salate*

Salatschüssel2,80 Großer gemischter Salat mit Schinken und Käse4,35 *
Pfannkuchen (normal)*

mit Preiselbeeren3,00 mit Äpfeln3,20 mit Speck4,00 mit Schinekn und Käse4,50 *
Pfannkuchen (groß)*

mit Preiselbeeren4,00 mit Äpfeln4,10 mit Speck4,90 mit Schinekn und Käse5,40 *
Vom Schwein*

Schnitzel Wiener Art mit Salat7,00 Jägerschnitzel mit Salat7,30 Zigeunerschnitzel mit Salat7,50 Als Beilage können Sie wählen: Pommes Frittes, Bratkartoffeln, Folienkartoffeln​
*Nudelgerichte*

Spaghetti Napoli3,20 Spaghetti Bolognese3,70 Tortellini in Schinken-Sahne Soße4,10 *
Kinderteller*

Hähnchensticks mit Pommes Frittes3,50 Siedewurst mit Pommes Frittes3,00 Portion Pommes Frittes1,60 Spaghetti Napoli1,80 Spaghetti Bolognese2,20  

*Sonderkarte*  

Siedewurst mit Pommes Frittes4,00 Gulaschsuppe2,30 Eintopf3,50 Eintopf mit Wurst4,50 Schnitzel mit Fritten5,50 Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei3,90 Gebackener Camambert mit Toast und Preiselbeeren5,20 Salat mit Schinken und Käse4,35 Salat mit Geflügelstreifen4,80 Salat mit Folienkartoffel3,80 Unsere Sonderkarte ist gültig für den Mittagstisch an Sonn- und Feiertagen (12.00 bis 14.00 Uhr). ​ 

*Waffelkarte
*

Waffel mit Puderzucker2,50 Waffel mit Kirschen und Sahne3,50 Waffel mit Milchreis3,80 Waffel mit Milchreis und Kirschen4,00 1 Stück Obstkuchen1,60 1 Stück Sahnetorte2,00 Portion Schlagsahne 0,30 ​​*Spargelkarte (Saison)*

Spragelcremesuppe2,60 Frischer Spargel mit gekochtem Schinken und Salzkartoffeln9,60 Frischer Spargel mit Sauce Hollandaise, Schnitzel und Salzkartoffeln10,80 Schweinemedaillons auf Bernaise mit frischem Spargel und Salzkartoffeln12,40  

*Dicke Bunne (Saison)*

Bohnen mit Speck9,00 Bohnen mit Speck (klein)6,50 Bohnen mit Kassler9,50 Bohnen mit Kassler (klein)7,00 Bohnen mit Wurst8,50 Bohnen mit Wurst (klein)6,00 Bohnen mit Speck, Kassler und Wurst11,00 Siedewurst mit Pommes Frittes4,50 Salatschüssel3,00  
​*Die Ausstattung des Hauses*

Das Naturfreundehaus Hardt verfügt über...

· 2-, 3-, 4-, und 5-Bett Zimmer mit einer Gesamtkapazität von 26 Betten
· einen großen Speisesaal, in dem maximal 80 Gäste Platz finden
· eine große Terasse für maximal 100 Personen
· eine kleinere Terasse am Haupteingang für maximal 20 Personen
· einen Jugendraum für maximal 70 Personen inkl. Terasse (ca. 50 Personen) und Grill
· einen kleineren Grillplatz für ca. 10 bis 15 Personen 
· einen großen Grillplatz in der Senke des Tals (Kinderparadies / siehe Foto)
· einen ausreichend großen Parkplatz (ca. 100m vom Haus entfernt!)

Unterhalb des Hauses befinden sich zudem ein großer Spielplatz und ein Bolzplatz, die Kinderherzen höher schlagen lassen!

Die Mieten für die Grillplätze und den Jugendraum betragen *25,-  *pro Tag. 
Der Jugendraum ist Besenrein zu hinterlassen.

Bitte rufen Sie uns bei Interesse an einem der Grillplätze oder dem Jugendraum unter folgender Telefonnummer an, um einen Besichtigungs- oder Miet-Termin zu vereinbaren: *02204-867558 * - Vielen Dank!








Der ca. 100m entfernte Parkplatz bietet ca. 40 bsi 50 Autos Platz. 
Besser natürlich: Zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad kommen und die Natur geniessen!





Der große Spielplatz (hier nur ein Ausschnitt) ist ein Paradies für Kinder! 
Und Eltern können beruhig vom Haus aus ihre Kinder im Auge behalten und den Tag geniessen!





Unser kleinster Grillplatz. 10 bis 15 Personen finden hier Platz. 
Auf Wunsch kann auch ein Pavillon aufgebaut werden!





Der Saal bietet 80 Sitzmöglichkeiten. 
Bei Geburstagen o.ä. kann das Fassungsvermögen durch Stehtische u.ä. auf bis zu 130 Personen erhöhnt werden!





Die große Terasse bietet bis zu 100 Personen Sitzmöglichkeiten und ist besonders im Sommer Treffpunkt für Jung und Alt!​​*Feiern*

Das Naturfreundehaus Hardt ist ein beliebter Platz zum feiern diverser Feste. Ob Hochzeit, Geburtstag oder einfach nur so. Die Nähe zur Natur, die Möglichkeit bei guten Wetter mit vielen Leuten ungestört draußen zu feiern, angenehme Räumlichkeiten, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, kostengünstige und qualitative Bewirtung durch nettes Personal lassen jedes Ereignis unvergessen bleiben!
Neben den Buffetvorschlägen werden Sie in Zukunft hier Fotos unserer Buffets und einiger Festivitäten finden!



*Buffetvorschlag 1
**Buffetvorschlag 2
*Warm· Spießbraten
· Hähnchenbrust auf Ananas _oder_ Schinkenbraten
· Kartoffelgratin _oder_ Bratkartoffeln
· Bohnen mit Speck Warm· Krustenbraten
· Rinderhüfte in Zwiebelsoße
· Kartoffelgratin _oder_ Spätzle
Gemüseplatte _oder _SalatKalt· Kartoffelsalat
· Nudelsalat
· Paprikasalat
· Lauchsalat
· Gemischter Salat
· Schinkenröllchen mit Spargel
· Gemischter Brotkorb
· Kräuterbutter
· Käsebrett
· Rote Grütze mit VanillesoßeKalt· Partyfrikadellen
· Schinkelröllchen gefüllt mit Spargel
· Fischplatte Feinschmecker Art
(Geräucherter Aal, Lachs, Forellenfilet und Pfeffermakrelen)
· gefüllte Eier und Tomaten
· großes Käsebrett
· Geflügelsalat
· Nudelsalat
· Käse-Thunfischsalat
· Ungarischer Pustasalat
· Gemischter Brotkorb
· Kräuterbutter und Schmalz*Pro Person 16,50 *
Bei Essen außer Haus berechnen wir
eine Anfahrtsgebühr von 16,00 ​*Pro Person 18,50 *
Bei Essen außer Haus berechnen wir
eine Anfahrtsgebühr von 16,00 

*Buffetvorschlag 3
**Buffetvorschlag 4
*Warm· Dreierlei Fleisch auf dem Brett
(Burgunderbraten, Spießbraten, Rinderhüfte mit Zwiebeln)
· Putenbraten (indische Art)
· Gemüseplatte
· Kartoffelgratin _oder _warmen Kartoffelsalat · Schinkenbraten mit Krautsalat und Bratkartoffeln
· Mett-Igel gewürzt und lecker garniert
· Kasseler im Blätterteig
· Wurstkippe
· Holsteiner Schinkenbrett (roh und gekocht)
· Pikantes Käsebrett
· Speckkartoffelsalat
· Roter Heringssalat
· Eiersalat
· Teufelssalat
· Brotkorb mit Butter und SchmalzKalt· Parmaschinken auf Melonenschiffchen
· Roastbeefröllchen
· Mozarella auf Tomaten mit Basilikum
· Geflügelsalat Florida
· Lauchsalat mit Ei, Ananas und Nüssen
· Indischer Reissalat
· Pustasalat mit Rindfleisch
· Bunter Käsesalat
· Brotkorb
· Kräuterbutter
· Käsebrett garniert mit Ananas und Trauben
· Tiramisu oder rote Grütze mit Vanillesoße*Pro Person 20,80 *
Bei Essen außer Haus berechnen wir
eine Anfahrtsgebühr von 16,00 *Pro Person 15,50 *
Bei Essen außer Haus berechnen wir
eine Anfahrtsgebühr von 16,00 ​​So, jetzt Ihr.​​VG Martin​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (1. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir den Ganz(halb)tageskurs im NFH ausklingen lassen würden, und eine gewisse Guppenstärke und damit verbundenen Mindestessensumsatz 'garantieren' zzgl. jeweiliger einzeln abzurechnender Getränke, dann, ja dann sieht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit alles anders aus.



Dann lass uns doch Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Wir zählen einfach mal durch:

Ich & Anhang wären dabei, wenn es bald (eines der nächsten zwei Wochenenden) stattfindet. Sonst eventuell ich allein.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

Tach zusammen, 
Nachtrag zum o.g. Posting.

Oder wir machen, wie Michael @Goldfisch vorgeschlagen hat, eine feudale After-Workshop-Pasta-Party kurz AWPP, geschätzter Kostenpunkt ohne Getränke ca. 5-10  je nach Vorspeise/Nachspeise.

Was wollt Ihr?

Bekomme ich jetzt nicht zügig die Infos, kläre und lege ich die Sache fest.

Dann gibt's nur noch die Wahl: mittendrin oder über's Forum nur dabei.

Ausschreibung, Einladung, verbindliche Zusage durch Überweisung, Mitmachen und Spass haben, sowie anschließend mit netten Leute ein bisschen HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf machen. PUNKT 

Ich glaube übrigens zunehmend mehr, dass dem Mensch im innersten seiner Selbst kein basisdemokratisches Wesen inne ist. Offensichtlich liebt der 'Deutsche' es, reglementiert zu werden.

Nur zur Info, kommerzielle Anbieter nehmen für einen Basiskurs, der als Halbtageskurs (5 Std.) ohne Verpflegung aufgebaut ist, brutto 79 .  

VG Martin

PS: Wenn 'Ihr' keine Lust (mehr) habt, kann ich das Ganze auch mit persönlicher Einladung als 'Martin and friends'-Projekt laufen lassen.


----------



## Knallar (1. September 2004)

Huhu!

Wäre morgen liebend gern dabei, fliege aber um 18:00Uhr nach Shanghai. ; )

Bleib ne Woche dort und somit bin ich auch beim übernächsten Technikkurs nicht am Start.   

Bin aber nach wie vor sehr an dem Samstagstreff interessiert!

BTW: Gebt alles...


----------



## Goldfisch (1. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> Nachtrag zum o.g. Posting.
> 
> Oder wir machen, wie Michael @Goldfisch vorgeschlagen hat, eine feudale After-Workshop-Pasta-Party kurz AWPP, geschätzter Kostenpunkt ohne Getränke ca. 5-10  je nach Vorspeise/Nachspeise.
> ...




Hi Martin,

kleiner Nachtrag#1: Ob des schönen Wetters ist z.Z. keiner im Forum - ich bin auch jetzt weg ;-) Ein wenig Geduld also...

Kleiner Nachtrag#2: Die Optionen sollten auch im Ursprungsthread gepostet werden ("Umfrage: Ganztageskurs Fahrtechnik...").

Kleiner Nachtrag#3: Wir sollten das morgen mal beim Fahrtechniktraining ansprechen.

Grüße & Tschüss
Michael


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2004)

Tach,


wie sagte Sanne so schön:

Meister der Ungeduld.

Ich hab' jetzt keinen Bock mehr, mach' jetzt erstmal für alle PCs und den Server den Shutdown und geh' in den Keller diese S c h e i s s - Waschmaschine reparieren, die seit heute morgen nicht nur die Wäsche sondern auch noch direkt aber leider völlig unnötig den Kellerraum mitwäscht. 

Bis morgen.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wäre morgen liebend gern dabei, fliege aber um 18:00Uhr nach Shanghai. ; )...



Schlepp uns bloß keine Vogelgrippe ein!


----------



## Lythande (1. September 2004)

Mein lieber Meister der Ungedult und der Ringwälle!

Party? Komme sofort! 

Wenn ich rechtzeitig (ca. 1 Woche vorher) weis wann die Party steigt, beknien ich meinen Chef und Kollegin, das ich frei bekomme. In diesem Falle bin ich am WE mit besserer Hälfte dabei. 

Bei der Auswahl des Essens, würde ich eines der kostengünstigeren Buffets vorschlagen. Dann gibt es für jeden etwas: Vegetarier, Fleischfresser, Fischesser, Diätler, Pastafans etc. 

Jugendraum? = Platz für den Kurs "Wie bekomme ich mein Bike zum laufen"?

Also bau mal wieder eine schöne Umfrage, wann der Event starten kann!

Bin wahrscheinlich heute nicht dabei, weil ich nicht weis, wann ich aus Arnheim zurück bin?   

@ Goldfischchen,

Mutig von Dir sowas erst zu posten, wenn Du sicher bist, dass ich es vor unserer Tour nicht mehr lesen werde:



> Unsere Sanne - Anwältin der Entrechteten



Hätte ich das noch gelesen, dann ginge es Dir jetzt nicht mehr so gut!   

Irgendwer, muß doch die mißhandelten Ehefrauen vor Euch Herren verteidigen! Da ich hier in diesem Thread ausser unserer stillen Beobachterin (  Kölnerin) die einzigste Frau bin, fällt mir leider diese Aufgabe zu. Past gut auf ich ziehe Euch die Ohren lang! 

*Grübel*
Wer verteidigt eigentlich meine Mann?


----------



## TimG. (2. September 2004)

Gestern 14:24: Erste Wiedererwähnung Samstag(halb)tageskurs.
Gestern 16:52:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollt Ihr?
> 
> Bekomme ich jetzt nicht zügig die Infos, kläre und lege ich die Sache fest.
> 
> ...



WHA..???  "Meister der Ungeduld", indeed. Es gibt auch ein paar Leute, die nicht jede Stunde, ja nicht mal jeden Tag hier ins Forum schauen!  

Bei mir passen außer dem 04.09. und 11.09. (Frankreichtour, leider ohne bike  ) alle Samstage bis Ende Oktober. Buffet / á la carte / Pasta / ... egal, für alles zu haben.   

Wir sollten das heute abend mal ansprechen, falls genügend Teilnehmer auftauchen.

Bis nachher, Tim


----------



## juchhu (2. September 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern 14:24: Erste Wiedererwähnung Samstag(halb)tageskurs.
> Gestern 16:52:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sag' nur 9 MBit/s brutto Standleitung und vorgefertigte Antworttexte auf Funktionstasten. 

Vielleicht können uns die Wetterfrösch noch einen 'Altweibersommer' (sozusagen verdammt alt ) versprechen (ich meine natürlich noch dieses Jahr ).

Also bis heute abend.

VG Martin

Meister der Ungeduld und der flinken Bits sowie Finger.

PS: Wenn ich bei meinen Partner länger als 5 Minuten auf eine E-Mail-Antwort warten muss, frag' ich schon bei der DENIC nach, ob die Domain überhaupt noch existiert.  

Quasi Meister der sehr großen Ungeduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. September 2004)

TAch zusammen,

nachdem ich immer noch keine Wolke am Himmel sehe und das mit dem Regen ganz schlecht aussieht, glaube ich, nein weiß ich,

*Supi, heute ist wieder Fahrtechnikkurs. Schöne Grüße an alle, die ständig überlegen, ob sie  nicht doch mal uns besuchen kommen.*

*Wir werden heute gepflegt ins Gelände fahren und aktiv an einzelnen Spots üben. Quasi, dass wovon jeder Tourer träumt, wenn die Gruppe nicht ständig weiterfahren würde. *

*Vielleicht bis zum nächsten Mal.*

*VG Martin*


----------



## TimG. (2. September 2004)

War wieder eine runde Sache heute, schon vom Konzept her (mit kleiner Tour).
Die Fotos sind in meinem Album, Link ist links   

Melde mich für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab, viel Spaß inzwischen. 

Tim


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> War wieder eine runde Sache heute, schon vom Konzept her (mit kleiner Tour).
> Die Fotos sind in meinem Album, Link ist links
> 
> Melde mich für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab, viel Spaß inzwischen.
> ...


Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Das hat richtig Spass gemacht, die Gruppenstärke entsprach der Anzahl der Finger an meinen Händen.  

Dabei waren (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)

Andreas @zblume
Dieter @dietbaum (diesmal mit richtigem Nickname )
Frank @FranG
Helmut und Daniel @Ritterzeus
Manfred @Manni (das Mammut. OK, war ein blöder Scherz. )
Martin @juchhu
Ralf @Cevenne
Tim @TimG.
Volker @engery

Die Zusammenarbeit und der Motivationsstand war klasse. Dank an die Teilnehmer für die zickenfreie Annahme und Ausfüllen der Haftungsfreistellungerklärung, Danke nochmal an Frank @FranG für die editierbare Version, dies hat vielen das Ausfüllen stark erleichert und mich vor Augenkrebs bewahrt. Und zum Schluß nochmal ein herzliches 'Danke Schön' an unseren Co-Guide Volker @energy, der uns alle auf unserem leicht verblocktem 'Mini-Alpen-Downhill' so gut gecoacht hat. 

Dank an Tim @TimG. für die Fotos. Bei meiner Abfahrt auf dem 'Mini-Alpen-Downhill' hätte ich doch schnell runterfahren sollen, dann wäre der Wischeffekt besser zur Geltung gekommen (bin übrigens ohne Licht gefahren, das ist die Reflexion des Blitzlichtes).
Für die Datenfreaks: ca. 7 km und ca. 130 hm  

Zum Schluß möchte ich den pragmatischen Lösungsansatz für den Samstag(halb)tagekurs bezüglich der HappaHappa-Diskussion von Volker @ energy nicht unerwähnt lassen:

Die Lösung heißt T R E N N U N G der Veranstaltungsteile, d.h.

wir machen einen Samstag(halb)tageskurs und jede(r) bringt sich genügend Tourverpflegung mit. Nach vier bis sechs Stunden beenden wir das Ganze, und jede(r) fährt 'schnutzig' und hoffentlich glücklich nach Hause.

Die Happa-Happa-Veranstaltung machen wir davon losgelöst quasi als Jahresabschlußveranstaltung. Dinnerjacket und Ballkleid sind nicht nötig, aber Bikeklamotten sind definitiv unerwünscht  

Ein wahrhaft salomonischer Vorschlag, der auf einen Schlag alle lästigen Organisationklippen umschifft. 

VG Martin

PS:

(Volker @energy droht bei der Jahresabschlußveranstaltung mit der Verleihung von Urkunden und Ehrenabzeichen. In der Kategorie bester Stunt ist Mikkael @Mikkael mit seiner Bike-Diving-Einlage sicherlich Nominierungsanwärter. Weitere Kategorien und Anwärternennungen sind erwünscht. Schließlich wollen wir ja auch was zu Lachen haben.)

PPS: Nominiert für die nervigsten Umfragen ist ...


----------



## Goldfisch (3. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lösung heißt T R E N N U N G der Veranstaltungsteile, d.h.
> 
> wir machen einen Samstag(halb)tageskurs und jede(r) bringt sich genügend Tourverpflegung mit. Nach vier bis sechs Stunden beenden wir das Ganze, und jede(r) fährt 'schnutzig' und hoffentlich glücklich nach Hause.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. Das entkoppelt die beiden Veranstaltungen auch räumlich, d.h. man könnte ein solches Treffen auch woanders und bei schlechtem Wetter durchführen. Dann würde ich aber vorschlagen, wir gehen einfach irgendwo zusammen Essen und jeder bestellt a la carte. Dann gibt es keine Orga, die an irgend jemandem kleben bleibt und man muss auch vorab kein Geld kassieren - jeder zahlt einfach, was er verzehrt.

Ich bin allerdings sicher, dass einige Leute dem sozialen Event dann nicht beiwohnen werden - sonst könnte man sich die Trennung auch schenken.  

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön. Das entkoppelt die beiden Veranstaltungen auch räumlich, d.h. man könnte ein solches Treffen auch woanders und bei schlechtem Wetter durchführen. Dann würde ich aber vorschlagen, wir gehen einfach irgendwo zusammen Essen und jeder bestellt a la carte. Dann gibt es keine Orga, die an irgend jemandem kleben bleibt und man muss auch vorab kein Geld kassieren - jeder zahlt einfach, was er verzehrt.


a la carte sich auf der einen Seite schön, bei einer Gruppenstärke ggf. mit Anhang jenseits der 20 allerdings unbefriedigend, da zwar alle zusammen bestellen können, aber aus meiner Erfahrung deutlich nacheinander zu essen bekommen. 

Da hat gerade bei größeren Gruppen die vorherige Menüfestlegung ihren Reiz. Zumal die Kommunikation bei einer Menüanrichtung halt größer ist. Alle müssen zu den Menütisch, wo die Speisen aufgebaut sind, man unterhält sich, und aller spätestens beim Nachtisch hat sich aus m.E: die anfängliche Sitzordnung aufgelöst und man sitzt in neuen kleineren Grüppchen und schwafelt. 

Gut, der Organisationsaufwand mit vorheriger Geldeintreibung (ich sage nur: 'Theo gegen den Rest der Welt') ist größer, aber immerhin deutlich kleiner und einfacher als nach dem anfänglichen Vorschlag Kurs und 'das große Fressen' zusammenzulegen.



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin allerdings sicher, dass einige Leute dem sozialen Event dann nicht beiwohnen werden - sonst könnte man sich die Trennung auch schenken.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Michael


Äh, was? Gut, ich bin heute morgen erst um 7:20 Uhr aufgestanden und habe erst einen Kaffee drin, d.h. meine geistige Abstraktionsfähigkeit ist noch stark reduziert, aber was will der Dichter mir damit sagen?

Bitte für Doofe, in kurzen, einfacher Sätzen, sodass es auch 14-Jährige verstehen können.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (3. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, was? Gut, ich bin heute morgen erst um 7:20 Uhr aufgestanden und habe erst einen Kaffee drin, d.h. meine geistige Abstraktionsfähigkeit ist noch stark reduziert, aber was will der Dichter mir damit sagen?
> 
> Bitte für Doofe, in kurzen, einfacher Sätzen, sodass es auch 14-Jährige verstehen können.
> 
> VG Martin



Für Doofe ist i.O. ;-)

Ich verfolge die Diskussion schon ein wenig länger und habe das Gefühl, dass einige das Technikevent sich durchaus wünschen, aber ohne geselligen Teil. Warum das so ist, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.

Genau dieser (an sich gute) Vorschlag, das Event zweizuteilen, kommt dieser Gruppe entgegen. Man könnte dann nämlich an der Techniktour teilnehmen, den geselligen Teil dann aber verpassen.

Damit mich keiner falsch versteht, jeder soll das so handhaben wie er will und ich möchte weissgott niemandem ein Gepräch aufzwingen. Ich finde nur, dass man mit der Zweiteilung diese Haltung zum "Gestaltungsprinzip" erhebt.

Aber: Ich will nicht den "Bedenkenträger" geben. Was auch immer vereinbart wird: ich bin dafür  

LG
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. September 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Für Doofe ist i.O. ;-)
> 
> Ich verfolge die Diskussion schon ein wenig länger und habe das Gefühl, dass einige das Technikevent sich durchaus wünschen, aber ohne geselligen Teil. Warum das so ist, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.
> 
> ...


Tja, Geselligkeit und Kommunikationsbereitschaft sind nicht erzwingbar.

Im ürbigen bin ich auch dafür, wenn's auch dagegen sein sollte.  

Wir werden sehen.

VG Martin


----------



## dietbaum (3. September 2004)

Super wars, dank an den Tourguide für die ehrenamtliche, geduldige und aufopfernde Art wirkliche Anfänger und doch schon beneidenswert Fortgeschrittene in einer Tour zu vereinen. Und dabei ist kein Blut geflossen.. zumindest nicht dass ich es gesehen hätte. Und 'schäle Kopp' hat auch keiner gesagt. 
Auch danke für die Test-Fahrt auf dem Rocky-Fully. Das hat meinen Entschluß weiter gestärkt. Ja, die Folgekosten..

Und auch herzlichen Dank an Tim für die Bilder.
Nachdem ich gestern abend erst sehr spät in Remscheid ankam  - bin irgendwie im Frankforst gelandet und von dort auf die A 4, dann A 3 und dann über die A 1 nach Bergisch Moskau, auch Remscheid genannt.
Die Bilder haben heute morgen den häuslichen Frieden wieder gerettet, dienten sie doch als Nachweis und Bestätigung für das Management, dass ich wirklich so bescheuert war und 'bis in die Dunkelheit hinein' 'mim Rad errus' war.
Einen schönen Tach noch
Dieter
....and remember, Dracula does NOT work for the Red Cross!


----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Genau dieser (an sich gute) Vorschlag, das Event zweizuteilen, kommt dieser Gruppe entgegen. Man könnte dann nämlich an der Techniktour teilnehmen, den geselligen Teil dann aber verpassen...



Wer nicht "gesellig" sein will, würde dann sicher auch nicht am ursprünglich geplanten Grillen direkt. nach dem Samstagskurs teilnehmen.

Wir könnten natürlich auch nach dem Sa-Kurs einfach ein Pizzataxi in die Grube kommen lassen. Dazu braucht man keinen Grillplatz mieten.


----------



## Ritterzeus (3. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

etwas verspätet auch von uns, das Donnerstagsseminar war wieder klasse!!!
Nächste Woche sind wir wieder dabei.
Danke auch an Tim für die Fotos, so kann auch der Rest der Familie mal sehen, was wir so machen...

Bis Donnerstag   Daniel & Helmut


----------



## MrGoodGuy (4. September 2004)

guten morgen allerseits,
der nächste fahrtechnikkurs ist am kommenden donnerstag, 9. september, korrekt?
kann mir bitte jemand uhrzeit und treffpunkt nennen - ich bin zugegebenermaßen zu faul, um es nachzublättern - ?   
schöne grüsse 
Dieter


----------



## MrGoodGuy (6. September 2004)

aus beruflichen gründen, kann ich diesen donnerstag dann leider doch nicht :-(


----------



## Goldfisch (6. September 2004)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen allerseits,
> der nächste fahrtechnikkurs ist am kommenden donnerstag, 9. september, korrekt?
> kann mir bitte jemand uhrzeit und treffpunkt nennen - ich bin zugegebenermaßen zu faul, um es nachzublättern - ?
> schöne grüsse
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter,

ich wage mich mal in Martin sein' Sumpf: Donnerstag, 19 Uhr im Grubengebiet Hardt in Bergisch Gladbach Moitzfeld. In der Diskussion war eine mögliche Verschiebung auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (6. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

tja, das Ende der donnerstäglichen Fahrtechnikkurse kündigt sich unaufhaltbar an.  

Nein, keine Sorge, es liegt bei mir nicht an der mangelnden Lust  sondern an der absehbaren Umstellung auf Winterzeit.  Dann fehlt uns eine weitere Stunde Helligkeit.  Da die meisten erst zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr die Arbeitsstelle verlassen können, lohnt es sich kaum noch, da es gegen Ende September / Anfang Oktober schon zwischen 19:30 und 20:00 Uhr dämmern wird.
Bis zur Umstellung auf Winterzeit werden wir abhängig vom Wetter die offizielle Startzeit auf 18:30 Uhr (ggf. auch 18:00 Uhr) vorverlegen. Treffpunkt ist das Grubengebiet unterhalb des NFH (Naturfreunde-Haus). Dort werden wir bis 19:00 Uhr üben und dann nach oben zum Parkplatz fahren. Dort werden wir auf die TeilnehmerInnen treffen, die erst ab 19:00 Uhr beginnen können. Von dort fahren wir in Gelände und üben unmittelbar, quasi auf einer Mini-Tour, an den einzelnen Spots, wie wir es bereits letzten Donnerstag getan haben.

Ablauf:

18:00 Uhr bzw. 18:30 Uhr offizielle Startzeit entsprechend der Ankündigung in der Fahrgemeinschaftsliste. Treffpunkt Grubengebiet unterhalb des NFH (Naturfreunde-Haus) in Bergisch Gladbach Hardt.

Um 19:00 Uhr Gruppenzusammenführung mit den 'Nachzüglern' auf dem Parkplatz des NFHes. Danach Abfahrt ins Gelände.

Zwischen 20:30 und 21:00 Uhr Rückkehr zum Parkplatz. Da es bereits dämmert, ist eine Frontbeleuchtung von Vorteil.

Wenn noch Fragen, dann fragen.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen 20:30 und 21:00 Uhr Rückkehr zum Parkplatz. Da es bereits dämmert, ist eine Frontbeleuchtung von Vorteil.



Dämmern? Da ist es STOCKFINSTER, und das nicht nur im Wald, sondern auch schon im Freien!

Den Samstagskurs sollten wir nicht mehr auf die lange Bank schieben, das Wetter wird sicher nicht mehr lange halten. Und wenn es erstmal wieder naß ist, dann bleibt das erfahrungsgemäß auch etwas länger so.

Gruß Volker


----------



## juchhu (6. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dämmern? Da ist es STOCKFINSTER, und das nicht nur im Wald, sondern auch schon im Freien!
> 
> Den Samstagskurs sollten wir nicht mehr auf die lange Bank schieben, das Wetter wird sicher nicht mehr lange halten. Und wenn es erstmal wieder naß ist, dann bleibt das erfahrungsgemäß auch etwas länger so.
> 
> Gruß Volker


Das bisschen Dämmerung  macht doch einem Uhu nichts aus, quasi bevorzugte Jagd- bzw. Trailzeit.  

Bastel' gerade am Samstagkurs wg. Inhalt und Streckenführung. Damit genügend Zeit zum Üben bzw. Wiederholen bleibt, werden es wahrscheinlich nur zwischen 20-30 km bei ca. 300 hm werden. Da ist der Kurs zumindestens noch Anfänger-tauglich. In der zweiten Version gibt's den Kurs dann auch mit Ausrichtung auf Fortgeschrittenere (Anfänger  ), d.h. etwas mehr km und hm sowie schwierigere Spots.

Bin heute 2 Stunden mit Hund gelaufen. Die Wälder fangen sich langsam an zu verfärben. Ah, jetzt kommt wieder meine Lieblingsbikezeit, ich sag' nur morgens zwischen 6:00 und 6:30 in Richtung Dhünntalsperre starten und dann gegen Spätmittag wieder heim. 

Gut, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

bevor die Winterzeit anbricht, hier nun die Möglichkeit an einem der letzten donnerstäglichen Fahrtechnikkursen teilzunehmen:

Der Fahrtechnikkurs für 'Anfänger', die siebte.

Termin Donnerstag, 09.09.2004, um 18:30 Uhr auf dem Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreude-Hauses in der Hardt. Bis 19:00 Uhr Basicübungen, dann zum Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreunde-Haus fahren und die Nachzügler treffen. Dannach fahren wir wieder ins Gelände und üben unmittelbar an einzelnen Spots. Rückfahrt zwischen 20:30 und 21:00 Uhr. Beleuchtung sinnvoll.

Eintragen mit dieser URL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2396http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2290

Voraussetzungen wie immer:

MTB mit Sattelstützenschnellspanner, Helm, Handschuhe. Nicht diskutierbar, gem. dem Prinzip: Keine Arme, keine Kekse.

Anfahrtskarte und Beschreibung (bis zum Seitenende auf unten scrollen) unter dieser URL:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/51003/sort/1/cat/4480/page/1

Wenn noch Fragen, dann hier posten.

VG Martin

PS:

Wer mir noch keine unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung abgegeben hat, bitte .pdf-Dokument download, ausfüllen und unterschrieben zum Kurs mitbringen. Auch hier gilt: keine Haftungsfreistellung, keine Kursteilnahme


----------



## Lythande (8. September 2004)

Hallo Martin,

jetzt habe ich mir schon eine vernüftige (nicht zugelasse   )  Beleuchtung besorgt, Deine Erklärung ausgefüllt und nun kann ich nicht mit.   

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und hoffe, das es mit den Samstagskursen klappt.

Martin, Du warst Klasse, mach weiter so! 

Liebe Grüße

Sanne

P.S.: Es macht spaß Nachts im dunkeln zu fahren! Keine Kinder, keine Spaziergänger und keine Hunde die einem vor das Rad laufen! Ich liebe es! Einziger Nachteil, man sieht die Hindernisse erst sehr spät!


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> P.S.: Es macht spaß Nachts im dunkeln zu fahren! Keine Kinder, keine Spaziergänger und keine Hunde die einem vor das Rad laufen! Ich liebe es! Einziger Nachteil, man sieht die Hindernisse erst sehr spät!


Es har aber auch Vorteile, da nur noch ein begrenzter Bereich einsehbar wird, verlieren schwierige steile Stellen ihren Schrecken, denn schließlich sieht man ja nur noch die ersten 5-10m der Gefällstrecke, und der erschreckende Eindruck eines langen steilen Downhills verliert sich somit.  

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (8. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es har aber auch Vorteile, da nur noch ein begrenzter Bereich einsehbar wird, verlieren schwierige steile Stellen ihren Schrecken, denn schließlich sieht man ja nur noch die ersten 5-10m der Gefällstrecke, und der erschreckende Eindruck eines langen steilen Downhills verliert sich somit.
> 
> VG Martin



@ Martin,

leider hat der Vorteil den Haken, dass auf meinem Heimweg von der Arbeit, der einzigste "absoluter mini mini Downhill" die Schienenüberquerung an der Stegerwaldsiedlung ist! Nach Bensberg traue ich mich um 23.00 Uhr nicht mehr alleine! Also werde ich in diesen Übungsgenuss leider vorläufig nicht mehr kommen, es sei den jemand kennt in der Merheimer Heide ein geeignetes Stück.

Was hälst Du aber davon in der kommenden Woche so eine kleine "Anfängertour by night" zu machen?

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> 
> leider hat der Vorteil den Haken, dass auf meinem Heimweg von der Arbeit, der einzigste "absoluter mini mini Downhill" die Schienenüberquerung an der Stegerwaldsiedlung ist! Nach Bensberg traue ich mich um 23.00 Uhr nicht mehr alleine! Also werde ich in diesen Übungsgenuss leider vorläufig nicht mehr kommen, es sei den jemand kennt in der Merheimer Heide ein geeignetes Stück.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzliche (vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit) eine gute Idee, sofern ich mein Bikebeleuchtungsproblem gelöst habe. Siehe dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1458458&postcount=1148

VG Martin

PS:

Ab 23:00 Uhr traue ich mich nur noch mit meinem Hund raus (76 cm Schulterhöhe und 60 kg Muskelmasse).


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2004)

Bin morgen nicht dabei, werd mir nochmal ne schöne Runde an der Ahr gönnen, bevor es zu feucht wird. 
Viel Spaß morgen, treibts nicht zu bunt!


Gruß enrgy


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin morgen nicht dabei, werd mir nochmal ne schöne Runde an der Ahr gönnen, bevor es zu feucht wird.
> Viel Spaß morgen, treibts nicht zu bunt!
> 
> 
> Gruß enrgy


Wie bunt?! Ich denk', bei Nacht sind alle Katzen grau!  

Viel Spass!

VG Martin


----------



## dietbaum (8. September 2004)

Es tut mir ja so leid, aber leider geht's nicht am Donnerstag. Und das obwohl der Termin rentnerfreundlich vorverlegt wurde. Eigentlich hätte ich das schon letzte Woche wissen können, aber wenn man in meinem Alter zwei Termine an einem Tag hat, dann wird's schon eng. 
Viel Spass bis zum nächsten Mal
Dieter

Ein alte chinesische Bauernregel besagt: 
Was man nicht im Kopf hat muss man zwischen den Beinen haben.. oder so ähnlich!


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

damit nicht nachher noch mehr Leute irgendwas zwischen den Beinen statt im Kopf haben, hier nun das offizielle

*GO* für den heute Abend siebten Fahrtechnikkurs. 

Das Wetter bleibt schön und aufgrund derzeitigen wenigen Teilnehmer, hat das Ganze Privatstundencharakter.  

Weitere Infos, Anmeldung zur Fahrgemeinschaft und Formular guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1458268&postcount=378

Also nicht warten, sondern starten, quasi mittendrin statt nur dabei.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racetec1 (9. September 2004)

Hallo Martin,
ich werd um halb 7 unten in der Grube sein. Ich hoffe, meine Funzel reicht noch den Rest des Abends.
Bis nachher....


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> ich werd um halb 7 unten in der Grube sein. Ich hoffe, meine Funzel reicht noch den Rest des Abends.
> Bis nachher....


Vergiss' Schaufel und Spitzhacke sowie (Haftungsfreistellungserklärung) nicht.  
Kannst aber selber entscheiden, ob Du Schneewittchen oder einer der sieben Zwerge spielen willst.  

Bis nachher. Bin wahrscheinlich so gegen 18:00 Uhr schon da.

VG Martin


----------



## racetec1 (9. September 2004)

Fürs erste werde ich nur die Zwergensäge mitnehmen...


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs erste werde ich nur die Zwergensäge mitnehmen...


"Zwergensäge": Keine Übereinstimmung mit dem Suchbegriff gefunden.

Meinten Sie "Zwergensärge" ?  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

gestern haben wie dann zu sechs die Hardt unsicher gemacht. Dabei waren in alphabetischer Reihenfolge

Dirk @racetec1
Frank @FranG
Hemut und Daniel @Ritterzeus
Karin @
Martin @juchhu

Aufgrund der kleinen Mannschaft haben wir uns an schwieriger Sachen gewagt. 

Zuerst unseren Wurzelübungstrail, der als Sackgasse aufgebaut ist. Dann ist Karin dazugestossen, und wir sind ins Gelände gefahren. Singletrail mit viel lösem Sand und kleineren Absätzen gefahren und danach Anfahrt zum Übungshügel für Up- und Downhillhaltungstechniken. Ein paar Mal rauf und runter gefahren und da war es schon 20:00 Uhr. Auf dem Rückweg sind wir dann noch den kleinen, aber feinen Wurzeltrail von den Moitzfelder Tennisanlagen zum Weiher heruntergefahren. Für die Unkundigen war Absteigen und das Suchen bzw. Erkennen der optimalen Fahrlinie angesagt. Und dann ab die Post. Dirk und Frank waren nicht ausgelastet und versuchten übermütig der Wurzeltrail aufwärts zufahren. Leider blieb es beim Versuch 
Aber, Versuch macht klug! 

20:20 Uhr haben wir uns dann auf den Rückweg zum Parkplatz gemacht. Dirk hat mit seiner Beleuchtung für uns den Wald ausgeleuchtet. 

12V / 20W Halo in einem formschönen GARDENA-Brausengehäuse war schon in doppelter Hinsicht ein optischer Genuss. 

Da ich den Uphill vorgefahren bin, konnte ich seine Anfahrt zum 'Endpunkt' geniessen. Heijeija, das ist aber hell. 

Tja, um es kurz zu machen: Verabschiedung und getrennte Anfahrt nach Hause. Ganz getrennt? Nein, unerschrocken fuhren Frank, Karin und Martin den Hardter Höhenweg in Richtung Grube Cox. Auf halben Weg zu Grube Cox trennten sich dann Frank und Karin von mir, um in Richtung Mediterana zu fahren. Ich habe die Biege gemacht und bin auf Singletrails in Richtung Heimat gedüst. Mann, war das dunkel im Wald und ohne Begleitschutz. 

*So, und jetzt die traurige Erkenntnis und Entscheidung:*

*Das war's mit den donnerstäglichen Fahrtechnikkursen, quasi Ende im Gelände.*

*Weitere Fahrtechnikkurse werden auf samstagmittags verlegt:*

*Startzeit 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr bis 18:00 - 19:00, d.g. vor Dunkelheit erreichen wir den Ausgangspunkt bzw. Autoparkplatz.*

*Für Tour begleitendes HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf muss jeder selbser sorgen.*

*Die genaue Ausschreibung erfolgt hier. Eintragung über Fahrgemeinschaftsliste.*

*VG Martin*


----------



## FranG (10. September 2004)

Das war gestern deutlich die schönste Veranstaltung im Rahmen "Erste Fahrtechnikkurse für Anfänger": Trails, Tails, Trails und das ganze zwei bis dreimal hintereinander. Großartig! 

Die gestrigen Trails waren ganz und garnicht mehr so "anfängermäßig". Und trotzdem sind alle in der Gruppe runter (und wieder hoch) gefahren. 
Unser Kurs-Meister Martin liefert eben einfach beste Arbeit!

Schade, dass es jetzt so schnell dämmert  Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Samstagnachmittag! 

Bis denn
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. September 2004)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Das war gestern deutlich die schönste Veranstaltung im Rahmen "Erste Fahrtechnikkurse für Anfänger": Trails, Tails, Trails und das ganze zwei bis dreimal hintereinander. Großartig!
> 
> Die gestrigen Trails waren ganz und garnicht mehr so "anfängermäßig". Und trotzdem sind alle in der Gruppe runter (und wieder hoch) gefahren.
> Unser Kurs-Meister Martin liefert eben einfach beste Arbeit!
> ...


Genauso habe ich mir das mit der positiven Kritik gedacht! 

Wohin soll ich das Honorar für diesen Textbeitrag überweisen? Cayman Insel oder Schweiz? 

Danke für die Blumen. 

Bis zum Samstagshalbtageskurs.

VG Martin

PS:

Habe mir heute das Sigma Mirage Set bestellt. Werde dann den Akku tauschen und dann das Paket ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Ritterzeus (10. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir können uns nur den vorhergenden Beiträgen anschließen, der Donnerstag war klasse, hat viel Spaß gemacht und wieder was dazu gelernt.
Samstags werden wir leider nicht immer dabei sein können  , da Daniel Tischtennismannschaftsspiele anstehen hat, aber wenn was frei ist, sind wir oder mal ich alleine dabei.

Bis dahin    Helmut


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2004)

Tach zusammen,

vorsichtige Vorankündigung für Samstag, den 25.09.2004, um 13:00 Uhr für den

*1. offiziellen Samstaghalbtages-*
*fahrtechnikkurs*

Treffpunkt ist noch nicht sicher, entweder Parkplatz Naturfreunde-Haus oder Technologie-Park.

Ausrichtung auf Tourer, ob als Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger, Umsteiger oder Fortgeschrittener. Nettofahr- bzw. Übungszeit ca. 5 Stunden. 

Martins Übungsprinzip:

Vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten und vom Einfachem zum Schwierigen. Das Ganze einzigartig integriert in einer Tour, d.h. kein stupides Üben an einer einzigen Location, sondern konkrete Übungen an vielen unterschiedlichen Spots. 

Brauche ein Feedbach über die mögliche Gruppengröße bzw. das allgemeine Interesse. Da ich in einem vorhandenen Thread keine Umfrage mehr einrichten kann , bitte als Antwort hineinposten, ob ggf. Interesse, wenn ja, wer bzw. wieviele kommen mit der Einschätzung für Technikfähigkeit und Kondition.

Technik:

Anfänger, Technik nur im Ansatz erkennbar
Wiedereinsteiger, Umsteiger, Gelegenheitsfahrer, Grundtechniken vorhanden, aber ausbaubar
Regelmäßiger Tourer und/oder Fortgeschrittener, Techniken fast alle beherrschbar, ggf. Korrektur und Verbesserung
Kondition:

Wenn ein kleiner Anstieg kommt, zwischen 30 und 100 hm, muss ich absteigen und schieben oder zwischendurch ein Päuschen machen
Komme ich hoch, aber langsam
Häng' 'ne Null dran, und es wird interessant, d.h. null problemo und immer wieder
SO, jetzt Ihr. Bitte um zahlreiche Postings mit entsprechenden Infos. 

VG Martin

PS:

Bitte noch mit Angabe, welche Techniken Ihr persönlich lernen bzw. üben wollt. 

Abhängig von der Menge der Interessent, wäre ich um ein bis zwei Meldungen als CoGuide sehr dankbar. Bis ca. 10-15 Teilnehmer geht's noch alleine.  Darüber hinaus brauche ich Löwenbändiger zur Verstärkung. 

PPS:

Denkt daran, dass wir uns über 4-5 Stunden Sattelzeit unterhalten. Davon werden zwar max. 3-4 Stunden effektiv im Sattel verbracht, aber Liegestühle werden keine angeboten.

PPPS:

Wer mir noch keine unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung abgegeben hat, kann nur an dieser Fahrtechnikkurstour mitfahren, dessen unterschriebene Erklärung mir vorliegt, d.h. ggf. download, am PC ausfüllen, unterschreiben und zum Kurstag mitbringen.

PPPPS:

Für HappaHappa- und SchlürfSchlürfversorgung muss jeder einzelne selbst sorgen, d.h. anschließend gibt es keine Rahmenveranstaltung. Nur zur Info, damit nicht nachher einer mit Unterzucker vom Bike kippt.


----------



## Delgado (14. September 2004)

.... komme wenns nicht dauerregnet.

Technik 3, Kondition 3.

Würde mich als Co-Guide zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... komme wenns nicht dauerregnet.
> 
> Technik 3, Kondition 3.
> 
> ...


Tja, wie Ulles Buchtitel halt. 

Danke für Info und Angebot 

Das war das 1. Antwortposting. Wo ist der Rest, fragt der Meister der Ungeduld. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2004)

Cool bleiben, Meister der Ungeduld!

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und es von oben trocken bleibt, bin ich (wenn nix ernstes dazwischenkommt) natürlich auch dabei, um dich zu unterstützen.

Gruß Volker


----------



## talybont (14. September 2004)

Na also,

da hat sich nun jemand gemeldet, der auch was von Fahrtechnik versteht   und nicht bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit über den Lenker geht und dies auf sein Vorderrad schiebt  .

War nur Spass!!!  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Cool bleiben, Meister der Ungeduld!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und es von oben trocken bleibt, bin ich (wenn nix ernstes dazwischenkommt) natürlich auch dabei, um dich zu unterstützen.
> 
> Gruß Volker


Dank für's Angebot.  Nehme mal an, dass ich für Dich Technik und Kondition auf jeweils 3 setzen darf? 

Nachdem die Sache mit den CoGuide abgefrühstückt ist, wären es jetzt Zeit, sich als echter Interessent zu äußern. Oder sollte ich für's Ego nur ein Kurs für CoGuides ausschreiben? 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Na also,
> 
> da hat sich nun jemand gemeldet, der auch was von Fahrtechnik versteht  und nicht bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit über den Lenker geht und dies auf sein Vorderrad schiebt  .
> 
> ...


Darf ich das jetzt als ein uneingeschränktes 'Ja, ich komme gerne!' festhalten, oder ist dies eher ein Betrag zur Spottmehrung? 

Das Problem wird erst dann relevant, wenn ich mir FreerideLaufräder geholt habe, und eine solche Aktion wieder bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit wiederhole. 

VG Martin

PS: Technik und Kontion jeweils 3 oder darüber?


----------



## TimG. (14. September 2004)

Melde mich aus dem Frankreichurlaub zurück   
Am 25. bin ich dabei, Technik 2 Kondition 3.
Das "surfen durch die Rinne" klappt immer noch nicht zuverlässig. Außerdem wären die Übungen zu Bunny- bzw. Schweinehop weiterzuführen. 

Bis dann,
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. September 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich aus dem Frankreichurlaub zurück
> Am 25. bin ich dabei, Technik 2 Kondition 3.
> Das "surfen durch die Rinne" klappt immer noch nicht zuverlässig. Außerdem wären die Übungen zu Bunny- bzw. Schweinehop weiterzuführen.
> 
> ...


Danke, gebucht  und mit Anregungen zur Kenntnis genommen. 

VG Martin


----------



## racetec1 (14. September 2004)

Hallo Martin,

klar komme ich auch. Bzgl. Technik und Kondi denke ich, daß ich jetzt jeweils zwischen Level 2 und 3 stehe (hoffentlich ist das nicht zu hoch gegriffen)...


----------



## talybont (14. September 2004)

Mit etwas Glück bin ich am 25. schon in Südtirol. Und wenn nicht, wird gerade gepackt  .

Zu meiner Selbsteinschätzung:
Kondition: "Lobhudelmodus ein" 1-2 sollte es schon sein! "Lobhudelmodus aus"  
Fahrtechnik: 2-3 (der Hermannsweg hat mir gezeigt, das mir z.B. total felsige Abschnitte mit kindskopfgrossen Steinen und Wurzelpfade irgendwie liegen, schnelle Abfahrten auf Forstautobahnen eher weniger)--> also, Kopfsache

Fazit: Ich denke, dass ich bei Dir nicht viel lernen kann. Da wäre ein Psychologe besser  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## dietbaum (15. September 2004)

...habe großes Interesse. Freu mich drauf.
Bereite gerade schriftliches Freizeitgesuch - zweifach mit Kopie für's Mangement - vor.
T=1 und K=1-2 oder so, ist aber noch verschlimmerbar...
Ach, wenn ich doch schon ein Fully hätt.. Hätte doch die Finger von dem Rocky lassen sollen. Geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopp. Kenne mittlerweile jede Menge Testberichte und Rahmengrößen und virtuell kann man damit auch prima fahren.
Gruß aus Remscheid
Dieter


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> klar komme ich auch. Bzgl. Technik und Kondi denke ich, daß ich jetzt jeweils zwischen Level 2 und 3 stehe (hoffentlich ist das nicht zu hoch gegriffen)...


Hallo Dirk,

nach den Sternen greifen, ist nie verkehrt. Aber mit Deiner Selbsteinschätzung liegst Du mit Sicherheit nicht zu niedrig. 

Schön, dass Du kommen willst.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Mit etwas Glück bin ich am 25. schon in Südtirol. Und wenn nicht, wird gerade gepackt  .
> 
> Zu meiner Selbsteinschätzung:
> Kondition: "Lobhudelmodus ein" 1-2 sollte es schon sein! "Lobhudelmodus aus"
> ...


Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.  Das ist jetzt nicht das erste Posting, indem Du mitteilst, dass Du bei mir nicht viel lernen kannst, und eigentlich ein Psychologe besser sei. Nun, zum einen ergibt sich durch meine berufliche Tätigkeit in den Beratungsgesprächen immer eine psychologisch Komponente, zu anderen solltes Du mal in Dich gehen und erfragen, ob der Wunsch nach einer psychologischen Beratung tatsächlich seinen Ursprung im Mountainbikefahren hat. 

Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Veränderung.

VG Martin

PS:

War nur Spass!!!  

Und viel Vergnügen in Südtirol.


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2004)

dietbaum schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe großes Interesse. Freu mich drauf.
> Bereite gerade schriftliches Freizeitgesuch - zweifach mit Kopie für's Mangement - vor.
> T=1 und K=1-2 oder so, ist aber noch verschlimmerbar...
> Ach, wenn ich doch schon ein Fully hätt.. Hätte doch die Finger von dem Rocky lassen sollen. Geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopp. Kenne mittlerweile jede Menge Testberichte und Rahmengrößen und virtuell kann man damit auch prima fahren.
> ...


Hallo Dieter,

die Geister, die ich rief, ...  

Lass Taten statt Worte folgen. Setz' Dich auf das Objekt Deiner Begierde, teste es, entscheide Dich und kauf' es. So preisgünstig wie in den nächsten Monaten wirst Du nicht wieder an ein MTB kommen.

Man kann sich auch zu Tode informieren. Im übrigen soll es sich wie bei Hauskauf- bzw. -bau verhalten: Erst beim dritten Haus können aufgrund von Erfahrungen (und eben nicht Wissen) Planungsfehler weitesgehend vermieden werden.

In diesem Sinne.

VG Martin


----------



## dietbaum (15. September 2004)

hallo Martin,
du hast ja so recht!! Bikes gibt es genug, auch Auslaufmodelle, aber in der Größe S wie small oder 16 Zoll wird es eng. Und dabei ein abgesenktes Oberrohr bitte schön, um das 'Tafelsilber' bei einem unsanften Abstieg zu schonen...
Ich habe bis nach München telefoniert, bischen lange Anfahrt für den schnellen Satteltausch und sogar in meiner Verzweiflung Damenmodelle wie das 'Contessa' Genius von Scott als Vorführrad in Erwägung gezogen. Passt eigentlich ganz gut ..  die Schrittfreiheit ist auch gegeben .. aber die Farbe! Und die Gabel (Axel) war wohl auch nur für leichte Damen. Und bestimmt kricht man davon Pickel.
Aber, wird schon wern, aber alten Frau Horn is ja auch geworn.
Gruß aus dem Berigschen
Dieter
PS ..olle Petze...   
(aber auf dem Fully, wenns den da ist, da werd ich mich wie 61 fühlen)


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2004)

dietbaum schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Martin,
> du hast ja so recht!! Bikes gibt es genug, auch Auslaufmodelle, aber in der Größe S wie small oder 16 Zoll wird es eng. Und dabei ein abgesenktes Oberrohr bitte schön, um das 'Tafelsilber' bei einem unsanften Abstieg zu schonen...
> Ich habe bis nach München telefoniert, bischen lange Anfahrt für den schnellen Satteltausch und sogar in meiner Verzweiflung Damenmodelle wie das 'Contessa' Genius von Scott als Vorführrad in Erwägung gezogen. Passt eigentlich ganz gut .. die Schrittfreiheit ist auch gegeben .. aber die Farbe! Und die Gabel (Axel) war wohl auch nur für leichte Damen. Und bestimmt kricht man davon Pickel.
> Aber, wird schon wern, aber alten Frau Horn is ja auch geworn.
> ...


Jeder ist so alt, wie er sich (an)fühlt! 

Im übrigen war mein 'Petzen' ganz klar als Kompliment zu verstehen.

Ein neues Fully wandelt die Sicht der Dinge, so verändert sich das gefühlte Alter auf einem genialem Singletrail, bei dem sich der Flow-Zustand (rauschartig, nutze Suchfunktion ) einstellt, von 62 schnell in 26. 

Solche Glückszustände besitzen Suchtpotential.

Habe ich Dir eigentlich erzählt, dass der älteste Teilnehmer in meiner Gruppe im damaligen dreitages BIKERIDECAMP in Bad Wildbad 65 war. Er fuhr mit RR und MTB rund 600 km die Woche (hat uns am Berg ganz schön alt aussehen lassen ). Allerdings hat ihn total angenervt, dass er bei fahrtechnischen schwierigen Situation immer absteigen mußte. Ich kann mich noch genau an den Augenblick erinnern, als er bei der letzten sonntäglich Tour als letzter diesen genial Singletrail runtergeknallt kam, dann über einen kurzes extrem steiles Kindskopf große Schotterstrecke zum Schluß über eine glitschige kleine Holzbrücke fuhr. Von oben angefangen bis zu uns stieß er ein durchgehendes Indianergeheul an. Als er bei uns ankam, war er so euphorisch und mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt, dass wir ihn festhalten mußten, weil er sonst im wahrsten Sinnes des Wortes abgehoben hätte.

Das ist der Flow-Zustand und das schöne daran ist, dass er vollkommen altersunabhängig ist. 

Also, mach' hinne 'Alter'. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zblume (19. September 2004)

Moin

Leider kann ich am 25. nicht, da sitze ich bei meiner Mom und muß Geburtstagskuchen essen  , aber es wird ja nicht der Letzte Kurs am Samstag sein  .

Wünsche allen einen trockenen Fahrtechnikkurs.

MfG


----------



## MrGoodGuy (20. September 2004)

hi zusammen,
ich würde gerne am samstag teilnehmen:
technik: eher 1 als 2 
kondition: 3
- am sonntag habe ich 95 km heruntergerissen, so als kaffeefahrt ;-) -
bitte treffpunkt bzw. anfahrtsweg präzisieren!
schöne grüsse
Dieter


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> vorsichtige Vorankündigung für Samstag, den 25.09.2004, um 13:00 Uhr für den
> 
> ...


Tja, was soll ich sagen?!

Eigentlich nur: Blupp, blupp 

Seit gestern war bis heute morgen Dauerregen. Die Hardt ist abgesoffen, da das Wetter sich nicht bis Samstag wesentlich ändern soll und aufgrund des hügeligen Geländes ohne Ende Wasser gespeichert und 'kontrolliert' abgegeben wird,

cancel ich die vorsichtige Vorankündigung für Samstag, den 25.09.2004.

Nässe von oben und von unten machen einen Fahrtechnikkurs nicht zu einem besonderen Erlebnis (oder vielleicht doch )  .

Im Augenblick sind weniger als 100m Sichtweit, und die Erdenburg (Ringwall ) verschwindet in tiefhängenden Wolken.

Sorry, Leute, aber der Herbst wird uns ja wohl noch ein paar schöne Tage bringen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

es wird grüner, die Bäume schlagen aus, und die Biker fliegen auf die Fresse.  

Es wird mal wieder Zeit, den wöchtlichen Fahrtechnikkurs aufleben zu lassen.

Zielgruppe sind Tourer mit keine bzw. geringen bis hin zu (vermeidlich) forgeschrittenen Kenntnissen.  

So, bis auf Widerruf machen wir jetzt mal die Anfänger-Fahrtechnikkurse (auch für Fortgeschrittene können ein paar Basics nicht schaden !-))).

Bevorzugte Wochentage sind Dienstag und Donnerstag. Location ist die Hardt in Bergisch Gladbach, da wir dort eine Vielzahl von Übungsspot mit minimaler Anreisezeit haben.

Treffpunkte sind entweder der Parkplatz am Haus der Vereine, Hardtweg 42, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach (Bensberg) genau zwischen Sportplatz und Freibad Milchborntal oder der Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus ind Hardt, Ende der Hardtstr. in 51429 Bergisch Galdabch Herkenrath.

Die Termine trage ich in die Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften ein.

Von dort aus sind wir jeweils in weinger als 5-10 Minuten an den einzelnen Übungsplätzen.

Mitzubringen sind:

- ein Bike (Hardtail oder Fully, haha!-))) mit versenkbaren Sattelstütze mittels Schnellspanner, nicht über Imbus oder Sechskantschraube !!!
Bei Y-Rahmen vorher darauf achten, dass die Sattelstütze ausreichend versenkbar ist und nicht auf Hinterradschwinge oder Dämpfer schlagen kann!!! Ggf. vorher kürzen.
- Helm (ab zum Gebet) und Bikehandhandschuhe (möglichst geschlossene Ausführung, d. h. keine freien Fingerspitzen)
- wenn vorhanden Protectoren für Schienbein und Knie sowie Unterarm und Ellenbogen (sinnvoll, aber nicht notwendig)
- lange Bikebekleidung, d.h. mindestens Langhose und ggf. lange Jacke oder Trikot (durch Bündchen enganliegend). 
- Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe
- gute Laune und Lernbereitschaft.

Aufbau:

Erste Stunde Basics

Zweite Stunde Anwendungen (je nach Wetter auch mit Schlammpackung!-)))

Basics:

Zuerst einmal lernen wir, dass unser Bike bzw. wir über ABS, ASR und ESP bzw. MSP verfügen. (ABS = Anti-Blockier-System, ASR = Anti-Schlupf-System, ESP = Elektronisches Stabilisierungsprogramm / MSP = Menschliches Stabilisierungsprogramm)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der wichtigste Übungsbereiche die Gleichgewichtsübungen gefolgt von Lenk- und Bremsübungen. Danach Anfahrts- und Absteigübungen aus normaler Position und am steilen Berg, jeweils auf- und abwärts(!). Schalttechnik im Gelände, Körperhaltung im Gelände, Überfahren von kleinen Hindernissen, z.B. Stöcke, Äste, Wurzeln, Schlammlöcher und Sandflächen.

Bei den jeweiligen Anwendungen in der zweiten Stunde nehmen wir uns einzelne Singletrails und Passagen vor. In der Regel werden wir diese vorher gemeinsam abgehen (abschieben!-))) und uns die einzelnen Gegebenheiten anschauen und die Fahrlinie festlegen. An schwierigeren Stellen werde ich auf die Teilnehmer warten und live Fahrinstruktionen geben (NICHT IN DEN ABGRUND SCHAUEN, NEIN NICHT, - war nur Spass, wird schon nicht passieren!-))).

In den nachfolgenden Kursen werden die Basics immer wieder mit zunehmendem Schwierigkeitsgrad wiederholt und durch neue Aspekte erweitert. In den Anwendungen werden dann die Anforderung an eine sichere Fahrtechnik immer höher, bis wir uns dann quasi zum Abschluß an einen kurzen, aber knackigen Downhill der IBC Kategorie 4 (10-er Skala  ) heranwagen.

So, da haut mal in die Tasten und signalisiert Eurer Interesse, damit ich schnell den ersten Termin ins LMB einstellen kann.

VG Martin

PS: Wider Ankündigung und Mutmaßung ist der Fahrtechnikkurs kostenfrei (Spenden können entgegengenommen werden.   )
Unabdingbare Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme ist das Vorliegen einer unterschriebenen Haftungsfreistellungserklärung)


----------



## mikel.j (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> - wenn vorhanden Protectoren für Schienbein und Knie sowie Unterarm und Ellenbogen (sinnvoll, aber nicht notwendig)



Was hast Du vor ???    

Ergänzend kann für die ein oder andere Übung sicherlich auch eine Badehose von Vorteil sein (Erfahrungswerte   ) da eine solche nach dem Durchqueren der örtlichen Wasserläufe, verbunden mit temporärem Boden- bzw. Flüssigkeitskontakt einfach schneller trocknet ...


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du vor ???
> 
> Ergänzend kann für die ein oder andere Übung sicherlich auch eine Badehose von Vorteil sein (Erfahrungswerte  ) da eine solche nach dem Durchqueren der örtlichen Wasserläufe, verbunden mit temporärem Boden- bzw. Flüssigkeitskontakt einfach schneller trocknet ...


 
Nun, wegrutschen und stürzen kann keiner ausschließen. Helm und Handschuhe stellen die wichtigste Schutzbasis dar. Wobei die Handschuhe nur mögliche aber fiese Schürfverletzungen an den Handen verringern bzw. vermeiden sollen.

Wer Protektoren besitzt, sollte sie mitbringen und anziehen. Bei dem Fahrtechnikkurs im letzten Jahr kann ich mich nur an einen Sturz erinnern. Allerdings waren hier nur leichte Schürfwunden und Prellungen zu beklagen. Mit Protektoren wären wahrscheinlich keine Verletzungen entstanden.

Aber damit jetzt nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht: Bei dem Aufbau und anfänglichen Anforderungen sind Protektoren sinnvoll aber nicht notwendig.

Badehose, Taucherflossen und gar Neoprenanzug sind definitiv nicht notwendig.  Nachdem die Bergisch Gladbacher Ordnungsbehörde gerüchteweise die Ausrichtung eines regelmäßigen Bike-Diving-Kurs in der Grube Cox vernommen hatte  , wurden Ende letzten Jahre massive Holzvergatterung in der Grube Cox aufgestellt.  







Ein Betreten bzw. Befahren des alten legendären Bike-Diving-Trail ist jetzt leider nicht mehr möglich bzw. verboten.   

Also, wer ist dabei? Bei entsprechender Gruppenstärke und ggf. vorhandenen Co-Guide wird die Gruppe geteilt und unterschiedliche Leistungsanforderungen geübt.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wer ist dabei?
> VG Martin


Natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen... Hier, ich!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen... Hier, ich!
> 
> Gruß
> Frank


 
War ja klar!  Du Anfänger, Du!  

Obwohl jetzt mit Hardtail erhöht sich die Fahrtechnikanforderung im Downhill. 

Toll, dann sind wir zu zweit.  Bei der Konstellation komme ich wenigstens auch kräftig zum üben.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du vor ???


äähm, evtl. dat, hier!


----------



## Fietser (28. April 2005)

Wenn die Knochen diesmal halten, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> äähm, evtl. dat, hier!


 
Wenn Du mit mehr als 130 mm Federweg kommst, habe ich da auch noch ein paar Übungsspots (obwohl man mit richtiger Fahrtechnik diese auch mit 80 mm schaffen kann  ).

VG Martin

PS: Only above surface trailing  Oder die Kunst übers Wasser fahren zu können, liegt in der Kenntnis der Lage der Steine (äh Trails ).


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Knochen diesmal halten, bin ich auch dabei.


 
Schön, dann sind wir zu dritt oder gar zu viert.  

VG Martin

PS: Allerdings möchte ich betonen, das Dein letztjähriger (kapitaler) Sturz nicht während meines Fahrtechnikkurses stattfand (quasi Eventcharakter)  .


----------



## Goldfisch (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dann sind wir zu dritt oder gar zu viert.
> 
> VG Martin



Klar mache ich mit. Wenn:

1. auch wieder Anfängerniveau geboten wird,

2. es terminlich passt,

3.  wir auch Treppenstufen fahren lernen.

Für alle Neulinge, die im letzten Jahr noch nicht dabei waren: Wirklich sehr lohnenswert und gewinnbringend, dabei non-Profit. Martin aka juchhu: Ein kräftiges Thumbs up.

Was ist mit meinem Kumpel mit Cross-Rad? Eher nicht?

Anregung: Zwei Leistungsklassen finde ich ab ca. 10 Leuten angenehm.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Klar mache ich mit. Wenn:
> 
> 1. auch wieder Anfängerniveau geboten wird,
> 
> ...


 
Sind wir nicht alle irgendwie Anfänger?  Und wenn es nur um eine bestimmte Technik geht.

Terminlich wird schon passen, denn ich könnte ja im Zweifelfall eine nette kleine Umfrage starten!  

Treppenstufen, äh, ehm, ja, also: Geländestufen ja, aber Treppen gibt es in der Hardt leider nicht. Allerdings können wir zum Hackberg fahren (mein Heimatberg  ). Dort gibt es eine schöne Steintreppe, 100% Gefälle = -45° und ca. 10 m lang, recht nahe gelegen zum Vizenz-Pallotti-Hospital  Oder wir machen einen kurzen Abstecher in die Bensberger Fußgängerzone. Müßte mich aber vorher mal umschauen, wg. guter Übungsspots.

Für Treppenfahren gilt: richtige Downhillposition, nicht zu langsam, Geschwindigkeitsabbau vor der Sektions, möglichst offene oder bestenfalls leicht schleifende Vorderbremse und Geschwindigkeitsdosierung mit HR-Bremse und wenn zz. Aussteigen, dann nur über das HR, eben wie im Downhill. Wichtig keine verkrampfte Haltung, d.h. weder durchgedrückte Ellenbogen, verkrampfte Hände, fixierte Schulter und auf garkeinen Fall mit den Beinen den Sattel festklemmen. Ganz locker also.

Rest im Gelände bzw. auf der Treppe  

Wg. Cross-Rad als 28" ATB oder RR-Crosser? Letzteres garnicht wg. Treppe. Beim ersteren kommt es auf die Sitzhaltung und Abstände an. Sollte die zu gestreckt sein, wird es schwierig. Dann besser nicht.

Aber denkt letztes Jahr an Dieter (63 J) mit seinem Kettler Adventure ATB.  Nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs hat er die Liebe zum Fully (der Rücken dankt es ihm  ) entdeckt. Heute düst er mit einen FUSION RAID durch die Gegend. 

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. Cross-Rad als 28" ATB oder RR-Crosser? Letzteres garnicht wg. Treppe. Beim ersteren kommt es auf die Sitzhaltung und Abstände an. Sollte die zu gestreckt sein, wird es schwierig. Dann besser nicht.
> 
> Aber denkt letztes Jahr an Dieter (63 J) mit seinem Kettler Adventure ATB.  Nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs hat er die Liebe zum Fully (der Rücken dankt es ihm  ) entdeckt. Heute düst er mit einen FUSION RAID durch die Gegend.
> 
> VG Martin



Meines Wissens sieht sein Rad aus wie ein etwas zu groß geratenes MTB. Olli ist aber auch selbst etwas zu lang geraten...  

Mein Tipp deshalb: 28-Zoll Geländerad. Müsste ich aber abklären. Ich weiss auch nicht so recht, warum Olli sich ein Crossrad hat aufschwätzen lassen, aber jetzt liegt das Kind im Brunnen und kommt so schnell auch nicht mehr hervor.

Warum eigentlich Fully? Ich denke, hier gehts um Fahrtechnik? Dann geht man halt ein wenig aus dem Sattel, oder nicht? 

So nach dem Motto: "Was ist besser, 'n langer (Federweg) oder ne gute (Fahr-) Technik"


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens sieht sein Rad aus wie ein etwas zu groß geratenes MTB. Olli ist aber auch selbst etwas zu lang geraten...
> 
> Mein Tipp deshalb: 28-Zoll Geländerad. Müsste ich aber abklären. Ich weiss auch nicht so recht, warum Olli sich ein Crossrad hat aufschwätzen lassen, aber jetzt liegt das Kind im Brunnen und kommt so schnell auch nicht mehr hervor.


 
Soll halt mitkommen. Versuch macht klug!  



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich Fully? Ich denke, hier gehts um Fahrtechnik? Dann geht man halt ein wenig aus dem Sattel, oder nicht?


 
Genau, und warum soll ich Dir Treppenfahren zeigen, wenn Du das schon kannst?!  



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> So nach dem Motto: "Was ist besser, 'n langer (Federweg) oder ne gute (Fahr-) Technik"


 
Nicht "entweder ... oder ..." sondern "sowohl ... als auch ... ". Besser ist eben beides.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, und warum soll ich Dir Treppenfahren zeigen, wenn Du das schon kannst?!
> 
> VG Martin



Du wirst lachen, ich habs auch schonmal gemacht, aber nur bei einer dreistufigen Treppe. Das ist in erster Linie eine Angstfrage.

Und es wäre deshalb einfacher, wenn ein Dozent einem beim Anrollen sagen würde: "Nicht so langsam, Gewicht nach hinten, ja, sieht gut aus, nicht langsamer werden, nicht mit dem Gesicht zuerst!!! Oh... Ist hier vielleicht jemand Arzt??"  

Genug geplaudert,
Michael


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst lachen, ich habs auch schonmal gemacht, aber nur bei einer dreistufigen Treppe. Das ist in erster Linie eine Angstfrage.
> 
> Und es wäre deshalb einfacher, wenn ein Dozent einem beim Anrollen sagen würde: "Nicht so langsam, Gewicht nach hinten, ja, sieht gut aus, nicht langsamer werden, nicht mit dem Gesicht zuerst!!! Oh... Ist hier vielleicht jemand Arzt??"
> 
> ...


 
Eine dreistufige Treppe? Und alles eine Kopfsache? Mmh, aber die drei Stufen hatten nicht zufällig jeweils 1 m Kantenhöhe und waren als Wehr in einen Fluss eingebaut?   Quasi elementarer Bestandteil eines Bike-Diving-Kurses? 

Das mit der ärztlichen Versorgung an dem Übungsspot Hackberg ist wie bereits geschrieben kein Problem. Ca. 500 m entfernt liegt das Hospital mit einer guten Unfallchirurgieabteilung.  Sogar mit RTH-Landeplatz


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eine dreistufige Treppe? Und alles eine Kopfsache? Mmh, aber die drei Stufen hatten nicht zufällig jeweils 1 m Kantenhöhe und waren als Wehr in einen Fluss eingebaut?   Quasi elementarer Bestandteil eines Bike-Diving-Kurses?
> 
> Das mit der ärztlichen Versorgung an dem Übungsspot Hackberg ist wie bereits geschrieben kein Problem. Ca. 500 m entfernt liegt das Hospital mit einer guten Unfallchirurgieabteilung.  Sogar mit RTH-Landeplatz


Hallo Goldfisch und Martin,
worum geht es eigentlich bei dem Fahrtechnikkurs:

Treppenfahren downhill oder uphill ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2005)

Tja, wohl das Kino-Highlight der Saison: 



 

Vorsicht: *18,1 MB / Quicktime*


----------



## Goldfisch (28. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Goldfisch und Martin,
> worum geht es eigentlich bei dem Fahrtechnikkurs:
> 
> Treppenfahren downhill oder uphill ?
> ...



Hi Bernd,

Ich will Treppen runter fahren aber Martin weigert sich, es mir zu zeigen (seit Jahren)...

Das alleine zu üben wäre zwar möglich, jedoch macht man es nicht. Bei mehr als drei Stufen hab ich bislang immer "verweigert", was für Martin Grund genug ist, mich zu verspotten. Didaktisch sehr klug, Herr Dozent


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wohl das Kino-Highlights der Saison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Da sind wohl die Augen wieder größer als der Mund...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernd,
> 
> Ich will Treppen runter fahren aber Martin weigert sich, es mir zu zeigen (seit Jahren)...
> 
> Das alleine zu üben wäre zwar möglich, jedoch macht man es nicht. Bei mehr als drei Stufen hab ich bislang immer "verweigert", was für Martin Grund genug ist, mich zu verspotten. Didaktisch sehr klug, Herr Dozent


Hallo Goldfisch,
ich weiß, daß Martin sich in vielen Dingen weigert, was MTben betrifft (dafür schreibt er aber um so mehr in allen möglichen Threads, u. a. auch zum Thema MTB): mit mir gefahren ist er bisher auch nicht; eine gemeinsame Abstimmung von Touren ist nicht möglich...
melde Dich doch einfach bei einer von meinen Touren an; irgendwo werden wir dann schon ein paar Treppenstufen einschieben können.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernd,
> 
> Ich will Treppen runter fahren aber Martin weigert sich, es mir zu zeigen (seit Jahren)...
> 
> Das alleine zu üben wäre zwar möglich, jedoch macht man es nicht. Bei mehr als drei Stufen hab ich bislang immer "verweigert", was für Martin Grund genug ist, mich zu verspotten. Didaktisch sehr klug, Herr Dozent


 
Verspotten ist aber kein nettes Wort.  Und Jahren ist leicht übertrieben.  Motivieren, motivieren ist mein Anliegen. Aber Du hast schon Recht, es kommt halt sehr auf die Treppenformation an, d.h. Tritttiefe und -breite.

Wir legen dann einfach die Wanderparkplatz in Moitzfeld direkt gegenüber dem Hackberg fest und üben an dieser Treppe. Wenn Du die fährst, hat sich das mit der Kopfsache erledigt. Also versprochen, ich zeige es Dir.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Verspotten ist aber kein nettes Wort.  Motivieren, motivieren. Aber Du hast schon Recht, es kommt halt sehr auf die Treppenformation an, d.h. Tritttiefe und -breite.
> 
> Wir legen dann einfach die Wanderparkplatz in Moitzfeld direkt gegenüber dem Hackberg fest und üben an dieser Treppe. Wenn Du die fährst, hat sich das mit der Kopfsache erledigt. Also versprochen, ich zeige es Dir.
> 
> VG Martin



Och Maddin, alter Kumpel. War doch nicht so gemeint.  

Ich freu mich drauf, es unter Anleitung zu probieren.   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Och Maddin, alter Kumpel. War doch nicht so gemeint.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf, es unter Anleitung zu probieren.
> 
> Michael


 
Ach, als wenn mich mein Goldfischlein kränken könnte.  

Ich habe eine gute Idee. In der Hardt habe ich einen Sigletrail (eigentlich Ex-Reitweg ) entdeckt. Er endet in einen ca. -30 bis -45° Gefälle und ist mit fetten Wurzeln durchzogen, die einzelne Geländestufen bilden. Hier üben wir den Spot ein paar mal. Inkl. eines kontrollierten Stopps mit Ausstieg über das HR. Wenn Du das drauf hast, wird die Treppe kein Problem mehr sein.

Du weißt doch noch mein Motto:

Vom Einfachen zum Schwierigen und von Bekannten zum Unbekannten.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (28. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Goldfisch,
> ich weiß, daß Martin sich in vielen Dingen weigert, was MTben betrifft (dafür schreibt er aber um so mehr in allen möglichen Threads, u. a. auch zum Thema MTB): mit mir gefahren ist er bisher auch nicht; eine gemeinsame Abstimmung von Touren ist nicht möglich...
> melde Dich doch einfach bei einer von meinen Touren an; irgendwo werden wir dann schon ein paar Treppenstufen einschieben können.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Hi Bernd,

Martin und ich kennen uns schon eine Zeit. Meine Probleme bezüglich MTB sind vielfältig. Im letzten Jahr habe ich schon erste Grundlagen bezüglich Fahrtechnik in juchhus legendären Fahrtechnikkursen legen können und obendrein hat sich die Kondition gebessert. Treppen fahren wäre einfach ein schöner Aspekt - ein sichtbarer Fortschritt. Allerdings ist es wie mit Allem: Man müsste das erlernte einfach mal vertiefen und sich auch mal was zutrauen.

Ich finde, es wäre für viele Teilnehmer der Kurse interessant, weil ausreichend hohe Stufen auch helfen können, den Respekt vor natürlichen Absätzen zu überwinden. Eine entsprechende Treppentrainingseinheit wäre einfach toll - diese Anregung wollte ich geben.

Danke für deine Angebot mich auf eine Deiner Touren anzumelden und das damit verbundene Angebot - irgendwann werden wir uns sicher mal auf einer Tour treffen.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wohl das Kino-Highlight der Saison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, dass ich untypisch nicht direkt geantwortet habe  , aber ich mußte auf meinen Fahrtechnikkursorganisationundplanungspc erstmal Quicktime download.

Vielen, vielen Dank.  Finde ich wirklich sehr, sehr geil und vermittelt auch genau das, was meine Kurse bzw. WORKSHOPs ausmachen sollen:

Spass an der Technik und am Flow gewinnen.  

Lustig, und ich weiß nicht ob, Sie es schon wußten, aber ich habe von meinen 14. bis zu meinem 30. Lebensjahr aktiv Karate und JiuJitsu (1. Dan allerdings mit 18. gemacht) betrieben und wie kann es anders sein, auch gelehrt.  

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du dabei sein kannst und willst, gerne auch mit DigiCam um mit Dir gemeinsam  die schönsten und schwierigsten Spots in der Hardt und Umgebung zum Technikflow zu üben.   

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dann sind wir zu dritt oder gar zu viert.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...


----------



## FranG (28. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wohl das Kino-Highlight der Saison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unglaublich, einfach unglaublich gut!


----------



## Schildbürger (28. April 2005)

Hallo Martin,

ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr mit meiner der Teilnahme! Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nun, zu meinen wenigen positiven Charaktereigenschaften gehören, dass ich großzügig und nicht nachtragend bin.   

Klar lasse ich Dich teilnehmen! 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Kurs tatsächlich stattfindet


 
Keine Sorge, letztes Jahr habe ich zwar spät begonnen, aber ich meine, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, insgesamt sieben Fahrtechnikkurse angeboten zu haben.

Dieses Jahr sollten es ein paar mehr werden. Schließlich ist dies die beste Motivation, selber mehr zu üben.

Problem macht noch die Startzeit. 19:00 Uhr ist wahrscheinlich für viele OK, aber leider dämmert es in der Hardt, zwar zunehmend später, aber dennoch schon um etwa 20:30-20:45 Uhr. Idealerweise sollten es schon zwei Stunden mit Tageslicht sein. Naja, machen wir es einfach. Beleuchtung mitgenommen, und wir machen den Rest als Nightride.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> .. und ich es mir terminlich einrichten kann.
> Grüße
> bernd


 
Jaja, das ist aber jetzt ganz alleine Dein Problem  . Und wenn nicht, dann haben begeisterte Berichte von Teilnehmern durchaus auch ihren Reiz  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr mit meiner der Teilnahme! Ich freue mich drauf.


 
Euch ist aber klar, dass wir keine lake jumps machen werden.  

Allerdings muss ich mir noch so ein geiles Bonanza-Bike inkl. des Spezial-Downhill-Weichteil-Protektors besorgen.  

Hört die Signale! Sammelt Euch!  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, als wenn mich mein Goldfischlein kränken könnte.
> 
> Ich habe eine gute Idee. In der Hardt habe ich einen Sigletrail (eigentlich Ex-Reitweg ) entdeckt. Er endet in einen ca. -30 bis -45° Gefälle und ist mit fetten Wurzeln durchzogen, die einzelne Geländestufen bilden. Hier üben wir den Spot ein paar mal. Inkl. eines kontrollierten Stopps mit Ausstieg über das HR. Wenn Du das drauf hast, wird die Treppe kein Problem mehr sein.
> 
> ...


 
Da glaubt man sein Revier zu kennen, und sieht vor lauter Geländestufen die Treppen nicht mehr. Will sagen, an dem kleinen See, wo auf der einen Seite der kleine , aber feine Wurzeldownhill runterkommt, führt die Brücke auf die andere Uferseite. Dort führt ein geschwungener S-Pfad auf den Hauptweg. Er besitzt ca. 30° Steigung, deswegen wurden auch für die Wanderer Stufen hineingegraben, welche mit Holzbrettkanten abgestützt sind. Vom Hauptweg runter zum See kann man entweder den S-Pfad, der neben den Stufen verläuft, oder eben über die Stufen herunterfahren. Sie wird Dir/Euch gefallen, und sie ist jetzt ein offizieller Übungsspot.  

Gut, dass mich eben noch mein Hund an die Stelle geführt hat.  

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (28. April 2005)

würde auch gerne daran teilnehmen. Bin sogar eine echte MTB N00b  vor allem mit viel Angst dabei (insbesondere wenn es bergab im Gelände geht)... 

Kann leider nur sehr kurzfristig zusagen (hab viel Spätschicht; Dienstplan kommt erst ne Woche vorher raus)

Kathrin


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> würde auch gerne daran teilnehmen. Bin sogar eine echte MTB N00b  vor allem mit viel Angst dabei (insbesondere wenn es bergab im Gelände geht)...
> 
> Kann leider nur sehr kurzfristig zusagen (hab viel Spätschicht; Dienstplan kommt erst ne Woche vorher raus)
> 
> Kathrin


 
Hallo Kathrin,

mit der richtigen Grundstellung und den Anpassungen für Uphill sowie Downhill als auch der richtigen Brems- und Lenktechnik werden die zukünftigen Downhills schnell ihren Schrecken verlieren. Angst kommt von Unsicherheit, Unsicherheit von mangelndem Können, mangelndes Können von mangelndem Üben, mangelndes Üben kommt von mangelnder Gelegenheit, und deswegen der Kurs (buh, das war ja fast schon eine Thomas Mann Satzkonstruktion, aber auch nur fast  ).

Die Kurse werden immer reglemäßig Dienstag oder Donnertag sein (Ausnahme: das Wetter spielt nicht mit), dazu unregelmäßig die Samstagshalbtageskurse (ohne HappaHappa- und SchlürfSchlürfVersorgung )

Letztes Jahr war die Gruppe gemischt: (vermeindliche) Anfänger und (vermeidliche) FOrtgeschrittene. Ich denke, jede(r) (ja, Frauen waren auch dabei, wenn gleich leider nur wenige) hat für sich was mitnehmen können. 

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Angst kommt von Unsicherheit, Unsicherheit von mangelndem Können, mangelndes Können von mangelndem Üben, mangelndes Üben kommt von mangelnder Gelegenheit, und deswegen der Kurs (buh, das war ja fast schon eine Thomas Mann Satzkonstruktion, aber auch nur fast  ).


  für den Satz  

hört sich gut an. bin davon überzeugt, das ich zu kommen werde.


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> für den Satz
> 
> hört sich gut an. bin davon überzeugt, das ich zu kommen werde.


 
OkOK, liest sich blöd, ist aber wahr. Bestes Beispiel sind die vielen Touren. Wer hat denn schon bei einer Tour die Möglichkeit gehabt bzw. sich genommen, eine Schlüsselstelle wiederholt zu fahren und verschiedene Ansätze auszuprobieren? Im Idealfall unter Anleitung und Korrektur eines Erfahreneren?

Deswegen diese Kursidee mit  dem Anfahren verschiedenster Übungsspots während einer Minitour (die Hardt ist nur 3,5 km² groß; spätestens in 15 min ist mann/frau am nächsten Spot).

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (29. April 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> für den Satz
> 
> hört sich gut an. bin davon überzeugt, das ich zu kommen werde.




Komm lieber nüchtern.





PS: Martin, werde an einigen Samstagsevents teilnehmen.
      Hatte mich ja letztes Jahr schon mal als Co-Guide beworben.


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Komm lieber nüchtern.


 
Der Kommentar wäre beim Sieben aber mindestens durch das Güte-Sieb nicht durchgekommen.  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Martin, werde an einigen Samstagsevents teilnehmen.
> Hatte mich ja letztes Jahr schon mal als Co-Guide beworben.


 
Danke, nehme das Angebot gerne an  . Mehr gute Köpfe mit mehr Augen und Ohren können nicht schaden.

Und wenn dann die Gruppe nachher nur noch aus Co-Guides besteht, ist entweder das Kursziel erreicht oder definitiv sichergestellt, dass kein Frontalunterricht stattfindet.  

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (29. April 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Komm lieber nüchtern.


    

bin immer nüchtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lythande (29. April 2005)

@ Martin,

schön zu hören, dass Du dieses Jahr wieder einen Kurs anbietest. Leider habe ich vom Tante Doc absolutes Geländefahrverbot für dieses Jahr erhalten. Die Sturzgefahr ist zu groß!  Ich darf erst im nächsten jahr wieder mitspielen! Ich hoffe, dass Du dann noch einen Kurs anbieten wirst!

@ Kathrin

Ich habe letztes Jahr zu den wenigen Frauen gehört. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, das es sehr lehrreich war und das es richtig spaß gemacht hat. Micha ist ein prima Lehrer. Das Problem mit dem Dienstplan kenne ich auch, lass Dich davon nicht beeinflussen. 

@ Goldfischchen,

wenn Deine bessere Hälfte mitmachen will, dann kannst Du Deinen Anhang gerne bei mir vorbei bringen. Notfalls kann Sie auch Candy für die Unterrichtszeit geliehen haben. 

@ All 

Liebe Grüße an alle die mich noch kennen! Im nächsten Jahr komme ich gerne mit.

Sanne


----------



## MrGoodGuy (29. April 2005)

Ich zeige denn auch mal mein Interesse an


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zeige denn auch mal mein Interesse an


 
Schön, was von Dir zu lesen.

Wir sollten noch mal so eine gemütliche "Altherrentour" in Angriff nehmen (obwohl 'gemütlich' eher meiner mangelnden Kondition/Kraft Rechnung tragen würde )?!

So, wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe, müßten wir bereits mehr als vier sein!

Dann sollte ich mir mal langsam um einen Starttermin Gedanken machen.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (30. April 2005)

KW 18 kann ich Mi/Fr ganzer Tag und Do abends ab 17 Uhr.


----------



## MrGoodGuy (1. Mai 2005)

Bei mir wäre der Mittwoch eher ungünstig ...


----------



## juchhu (1. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nein, wir machen aus der Terminwahl jetzt keine basisdemokratische Abstimmung, und ich starte auch keine Umfrage.  

Was ich bei meiner Grobplanung vergaß, ist der Feiertag am Donnerstag.  

Ich teile den Termin noch mit und setze ihn ins LMB rein. 

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (2. Mai 2005)

@ juchhu
Das ist auch besser so - der Mensch braucht einen Leitwolf


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> Das ist auch besser so - der Mensch braucht einen Leitwolf


 
Im dunklen Wald bei Neumond hört sich ein kehlig langgezogenes gebrülltes "JUCHHU" wie ein Wolfsruf/-geheule an.  

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (2. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Im dunklen Wald bei Neumond hört sich ein kehlig langgezogenes gebrülltes "JUCHHU" wie ein Wolfsruf/-geheule an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (2. Mai 2005)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Deine bessere Hälfte mitmachen will, dann kannst Du Deinen Anhang gerne bei mir vorbei bringen. Notfalls kann Sie auch Candy für die Unterrichtszeit geliehen haben.



Hallo Sanne,

danke fürs Angebot. Dani hat (noch) kein Interesse an Fahrtechnikkursen. Vielleicht ändert sich das noch im Laufe des Jahres. Bike muss sie keins geliehen haben denn sie hat ein neues schönes Cube mit "HS-Dingens-Bremsen".

Michael

@Martin: Stimmt, die Treppenstufen sind wir beim allerersten Fahrtechnikkurs runter gelaufen - direkt am Weiher, richtig? Dann ging es über die Brücke und dann zu Fuß einen hammerharten Wurzelweg hoch?! Die Stufen sollten zum Üben klasse sein!


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> @Martin: Stimmt, die Treppenstufen sind wir beim allerersten Fahrtechnikkurs runter gelaufen - direkt am Weiher, richtig? Dann ging es über die Brücke und dann zu Fuß einen hammerharten Wurzelweg hoch?! Die Stufen sollten zum Üben klasse sein!


 
JaJa, genau, das sind sie (lechz, sabber).  Wobei wir auf der anderen Seite nach der Brücke auf dem 'Wurzelplateau" ein bisschen geübt haben. Den eigentlich Wurzeltrail, der von den Tennsisanlagen herunterkommt, sind wir aber nur downhill gefahren. Uphill habe ich noch keinen gesehen, der das geschafft hat. Dazu mußte mann/frau auch trialen statt trailen können. 

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (2. Mai 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin: Stimmt, die Treppenstufen sind wir beim allerersten Fahrtechnikkurs runter gelaufen - direkt am Weiher, richtig? Dann ging es über die Brücke und dann zu Fuß einen hammerharten Wurzelweg hoch?! Die Stufen sollten zum Üben klasse sein!
> :


Gute Location, aber lieber andersrum: Zuerst den Wurzeltrail runter (vielleicht mal zur Abwechslung mit einer kleinen Zeitnahme ) und dann die Treppenstufen hoch 

Gruß Frank


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Location, aber lieber andersrum: Zuerst den Wurzeltrail runter (vielleicht mal zur Abwechslung mit einer kleinen Zeitnahme ) und dann die Treppenstufen hoch
> 
> Gruß Frank


 
Genau, und Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt, wird mein eigens für diese Location bestellter Co-Guide Frank uns die Treppenuphilltechnik zeigen.   
Ich schaffe bestenfalls mit neuen Reifen den Pfad neben den Treppen hoch. 

VG Martin

PS: Apropo Zeitnahme, Zeit nehmen wir uns eh, aber eine Zeitnahme brauchen wir (besser) nicht.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist gerade ein Idee gekommen, um den Fahrtechnikkurs nachhaltiger zu gestalten.
Da es in diesem Thread wohl einige Video-Profis (Amateure?) gibt, wie wäre es da wenn einzelne "Lektionen" als Videoclip aufgenommen werden?
Was man falsch machen kann und wie es richtig geht?
Mit Kommentaren.   
Für jeden Kursteilnehmer auf CD/DVD gegen Kostenerstattung. (Brennen könnte ich die.)?
Natürlich nur wenn der Aufgenommene mit der Veröffentlichung einverstanden ist.
Das kann den Kurs, an sich, nicht ersetzen, da man seine eigenen Fehler nicht sehen kann, aber man kann Nachsehen wie's geht.


----------



## FranG (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Fahrtechnikkursefüranfängerinteressierte,
war gerade an dem von Frosthelm alias Torsten beschriebenen Spot in Köln Höhenberg (Fort X)

Ziemlich interessant, auch für Anfänger! Es gibt dort sehr unterschiedliche "Herausforderungen" in einem überschaubaren Gebiet: Wurzelpassagen, Absätze, eine langezogene Treppe. Der Hit sind die Gräben, die man einfach mit "flow" durchfahren kann: Runterrollen und auf der anderen Seite ohne zu treten wieder rauf. Ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl. Die "Locals" dort sind sehr nett und unterhalten sich sogar mit alten Säcken, wie mir.

Vielleicht können wir uns zu einen späteren Kurs dort einmal treffen. Die 'Basics' sind schon von Vorteil. Zum Üben ist es ideal. Leider zum Touren absolut ungeeignet, da es ringsherum fast nur Autobahnen gibt. Vielleicht dann im Herbst. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indo_koeln (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
diesmal werde ich auch versuchen dabei zu sein. Letztes Jahr hatte mir ja ein Auto das vor mir plötzlich auftauchte einen  Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.   
Hoffe nur es passt von  den Zeiten   
Also bis dann
Ingo


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir ist gerade ein Idee gekommen, um den Fahrtechnikkurs nachhaltiger zu gestalten.
> Da es in diesem Thread wohl einige Video-Profis (Amateure?) gibt, wie wäre es da wenn einzelne "Lektionen" als Videoclip aufgenommen werden?
> ...


 
Hallo Helmut,

das ist an sich schon eine gute Idee. Eine 'Videoüberwachung und -besprechung' während und nach den einzelnen Übungen ist sehr hilfreich (machen die bei Bikeride auch so   ).

Folgende Schwierigkeiten müssen nun gelöst werden:


Der oder die Videofilmer machen einen Vollzeitjob, d.h, sie können wohl kaum mit üben. Finden wir solche Menschen?
Zwar ist die Übungs- und Lernkontrolle dadurch wesentlich besser, aber ab einer bestimmten Gruppengröße (geschätzt 5-6 ohne Guide und Videomän ) werden die Wartezeiten viel zu lang. Ab 8-10 TeilnehmerInnen muss die Gruppe aus Leistungsgründen und gruppendynamischen Prozessen geteilt werden.
Ein Promo-Video ist immer gut.  Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass sich TeilnehmerInnen wodurch auch immer unter Druck gesetzt fühlen.



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fahrtechnikkursefüranfängerinteressierte,
> war gerade an dem von Frosthelm alias Torsten beschriebenen Spot in Köln Höhenberg (Fort X)
> 
> Ziemlich interessant, auch für Anfänger! Es gibt dort sehr unterschiedliche "Herausforderungen" in einem überschaubaren Gebiet: Wurzelpassagen, Absätze, eine langezogene Treppe. Der Hit sind die Gräben, die man einfach mit "flow" durchfahren kann: Runterrollen und auf der anderen Seite ohne zu treten wieder rauf. Ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl. Die "Locals" dort sind sehr nett und unterhalten sich sogar mit alten Säcken, wie mir.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank an unseren Spot-Scout Frank   .

Ich werde mir die Spots mal anschauen. Vielleicht können wir das irgendwie verbinden.




			
				indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> diesmal werde ich auch versuchen dabei zu sein. Letztes Jahr hatte mir ja ein Auto das vor mir plötzlich auftauchte einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> Hoffe nur es passt von den Zeiten
> Also bis dann
> Ingo


 

Hallo Ingo,

ich kann Dir mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit zusagen, dass Dir diesmal kein Auto - zumindest während des Fahrtechnikkurses  - einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

@ all

Gut, dass ich gestern mit Andreas unsere erste gemeinsame Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking-Minitour gemacht habe, weil ...

hier geht auf unserem Berg gerade die Welt unter. Blitz, Donner und Wassermengen prasseln danieder  . Sehr, sehr trostlos. Ich muss jetzt erstmal Licht machen, sonst werde ich depressiv. 

Will sagen, wenn das heute und die kommenden Tage so weiter regnet, brauchen wir uns diese Woche, keine Gedanken mehr um einen Termin zu machen  .

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> das ist an sich schon eine gute Idee. Eine 'Videoüberwachung und -besprechung' während und nach den einzelnen Übungen ist sehr hilfreich (machen die bei Bikeride auch so   ).
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

es soll ja nicht "immer" gefilmt werden und auch nur wer möchte!
Keinesfalls ein muss!
Beim "Kamera halten" kann man sich abwechseln, mir ging es nur um eine(n) Freiwillige(n) für den "professionellen" Schnitt. 
Mir fehlt etwas die Erfahrung beim Nachbearbeiten. Wer möchte kann ja eine Kamera mitbringen und sich filmen lassen, nach Absprache selbstverständlich.


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> es soll ja nicht "immer" gefilmt werden und auch nur wer möchte!
> Keinesfalls ein muss!
> ...


 
Gegen entsprechende Sekundenpreise bin ich auch bereit, das zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränkte Nutzungsrecht an meinem Bild und Lehrinhalte (oder doch eher Leerinhalte  ) einer dritten Person einzuräumen.  


So machen wir es. Behalte mir aber das Recht zur Regie und Schnitt (also Zensur  ) vor. 

Vg Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> es gibt immer noch ein paar Stellen im Bergischen Land, die ich auch mit diesem Bike nicht schaffe (ca. 10). Ich warte auf das Fahrtechnikseminar von Martin, um diese Stellen dann fahren zu können.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bernd,

lass Dich durch den Thread-Titel nicht irritieren. Ich weiß ja, dass Du kein Anfänger mehr bist, aber verrate mir doch bitte mal, was das denn für Techniken sind, die Dir fehlen bzw. die Du verbessern willst?

Falls Du das nicht öffentlich machen möchtest, freue ich mich auch über eine PM.

Dann weiß ich, ob ich Dir das überhaupt vermitteln kann und mache mir Gedanken, an welchen Spots wir das üben können. 


@ all

Wie immer sind Anregungen und Wünsche sehr willkommen (Stichwort Treppe speziell für Michael @Goldfisch).

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> lass Dich durch den Thread-Titel nicht irritieren. Ich weiß ja, dass Du kein Anfänger mehr bist, aber verrate mir doch bitte mal, was das denn für Techniken sind, die Dir fehlen bzw. die Du verbessern willst?
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank für deine freundliche Nachfrage (trotz mehrmaligen Durchlesens habe ich keine versteckten Ironie-Smileys entdecken können  ). Ich werde mich mal outen und so vielleicht ein paar Anregungen für Orte von Fahrtechnikkursen geben.

Ich rede (dies war vielleicht ein Fehler von mir) nicht über das komplette Bergische Land, sondern nur soweit ich es bei mir vor der Haustür kenne (wie Du weißt ist das ca. 30-40 km im Umkreis von Odenthal/Holz).
Weiterhin wollte ich nicht lernen, extreme Freeridestrecken direkt in der Fallinie zu fahren. Es sind letzlich einige für mich anspruchsvolle Stellen:
1. Erbericher Kirchweg (Altenberg) bergauf: anfänglich etwas wurzelig und steil, dann normal steil, dann wieder etwas steiler mit zusätzlicher Rinne; insgesamt ca. 600m.
2. Eine schöne Treppe in der Nähe von Altenberg: ca. 40 Stufen mit 8 m Höhendifferenz; eine Links- und eine Rechtskurve, ca. 5 Treppenabsätze; Treppen teilweise schief hängend.
3.Am Pilz an der Wupper gibt es zwei trails bergab:
a) Richtung Fähr: hier sind Gene und Jürgen direkt die Fallinie (2. Teil des Trails) bergab gefahren
b) In Richtung Glüder ist direkt der erste Trail nach dem Pilz) an mindestens drei Stellen um jeweils ca. 1 m abgeborchen; Ist dieser trail durchgehend befahrbar? (teilweise fahren freerider anscheinend direkt die Fallinie; ich glaube, daß ich das nicht lernen möchte)
4. Gegenüber auf der anderen Seite der Wupper zum Balkhauser Kotten führt eine Treppe recht steil hinab (insbesondere das Geländer mit dem dahinterliegenden Abgrund ist recht furchteinflößend). Anscheinend ist aber auch dieser Teil befahrbar, wie JürgenK vorgemacht hat (dahinter liegen noch ein paar ca. 40 cm hohe Felsstufen, die mir auch etwas Probleme bereiten).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> vielen Dank für deine freundliche Nachfrage (trotz mehrmaligen Durchlesens habe ich keine versteckten Ironie-Smileys entdecken können  ).


 
Wieso Ironie-Smiley suchen? In Deinen Posting waren doch auch keine, oder ?  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich mal outen und so vielleicht ein paar Anregungen für Orte von Fahrtechnikkursen geben.


 
Zweimal Danke.  

Wg. der Orte (Spots  ), kann mir vielleicht einer die jeweiligen GPS-Koordinaten angeben? Dann kann ich a) mir die Spots anschauen und vielleicht daran üben  und b) überlegen, wie ich die in eine Tour integrieren kann.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede (dies war vielleicht ein Fehler von mir) nicht über das komplette Bergische Land, sondern nur soweit ich es bei mir vor der Haustür kenne (wie Du weißt ist das ca. 30-40 km im Umkreis von Odenthal/Holz).
> Weiterhin wollte ich nicht lernen, extreme Freeridestrecken direkt in der Fallinie zu fahren. Es sind letzlich einige für mich anspruchsvolle Stellen:
> 1. Erbericher Kirchweg (Altenberg) bergauf: anfänglich etwas wurzelig und steil, dann normal steil, dann wieder etwas steiler mit zusätzlicher Rinne; insgesamt ca. 600m.
> 2. Eine schöne Treppe in der Nähe von Altenberg: ca. 40 Stufen mit 8 m Höhendifferenz; eine Links- und eine Rechtskurve, ca. 5 Treppenabsätze; Treppen teilweise schief hängend.
> ...


 
Du beschreibst ziemlich genau die Stellen, aber leider happerts bei mir mit der (geistigen  ) Umsetzung hinsichtlich der gewünschten bzw. zu verbessernden Fahrtechniken?

Ich versuche mal zu interpretieren:


Uphill: Den nötigen Druck auf Vorder- und Hinterrad bringen, ohne dass das VR steigt (abhängig von Steilheit, Geometrie des Bikes und Fahrtechnik läßt sich das nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kontrollieren) und oder das Hinterrad durchdreht (abhängig von Reifenprofil, Reifenluftdruck, Federungstyp-/kennlinie, Geometrie, Gewicht auf dem Sattel, Drehmoment)
Das Heranfahren (optimale Positionierung des Bikes) an Hindernisse (Wurzeln, (Gelände)Stufen, Rinnen, Senken, Löcher und das Überfahren, Hochziehen des Hinterrades oder Überspringens
Downhill, ohne Fallliniefahren, d.h. Gefälle > -70 ° (nix % )
Bevor ich mit Downhillübungen beginne, fange ich meist zum Ärgernis der Erfahreneren erst mit Brems-und Haltepositionen (gilt auf für Uphill) an.
Bei den Bremsübungen werden erst einzeln für HR und VR die optimale Bremstechnik geübt, bei der die maximale Bremskraft aufgebaut werden kann, ohne daß die Räder blockieren (wobei dies eine Zwischenübungen ist). Dann wird die Erkenntnis für gleichzeitige Bremsmanöver an VR und HR geübt. Zum einen sind selbst Erfahrene immer wieder überrascht, wie stark man einen Bremsweg selbst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten mit der optimalen Bremstechnik verkürzen kann, und zum anderen wieviel Kraft man braucht, um das VR kontrolliert zum Blockieren zu bringen. Durch die Bremsübungen wird für den Downhill dann die richtige Halteposition auf dem Bike vermittelt. Doch bevor jetzt spezielle Downhillaktionen kommen, wird der Ausstieg (kontrolliert  ) trainiert. Manchmal wird es halt zu steil oder eine Abbruchkante ist zu hoch.
Dann kommen die einzelnen Spots dran. Zuerst die (Gelände)Stufen, d.h. richtige Brems- und Halteposition z.B. auf Treppen. Testen der individuellen Boden- bzw. Kurbelblattfreiheit des Bike, d.h. wie hoch darf der Geländeabsatz bei meinem Bike maximal sein, damit ich das VR zuerst auf dem tiefer liegenden Absatz aufsetzen darf oder ab welcher Höhe ich quasi reindroppe, d.h. VR hochziehe und das HR zuerst aufsetze muss. Die Geschwindigkeit des Downhills ist übrigens keine Übungsform. Bei mir geht es nur um das Können bzw. Vermitteln. Die Geschwindigkeit kommt mit der Sicherheit und Sicherheit mit dem (regelmäßigen) Üben.
So, jetzt Du bzw. Ihr. Passt das als erster Schritt oder fehlt da noch was?

VG Martin

PS: Kleine Faustformel für Downhillgeländestufen: Höhendifferenz >= 26" und Federweg an VR ca. zwischen 80 und 120 mm (d.h. Tourer-Geometrie), dann besser droppen oder vielleicht doch besser ab- und hinuntersteigen.  
Je mehr Federweg an VR und desto höher das Tretlager (bzw. ggf. kein großes Kettenblatt montiert, meist Freeerider) desto eher klappt es noch bei dem Höhenunterschied.


----------



## volker k (8. Mai 2005)

@ Juchhu

Wenn du noch einen Platz bei deinem Fahrtechnik Kurs frei hast würde ich auch gerne mitmachen.  

Ich wollte mich eigentlich schon letztes Jahr anmelden ging aber beruflich leider nicht 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Mai 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fahrtechnikkursefüranfängerinteressierte,
> war gerade an dem von Frosthelm alias Torsten beschriebenen Spot in Köln Höhenberg (Fort X)
> 
> Ziemlich interessant, auch für Anfänger! Es gibt dort sehr unterschiedliche "Herausforderungen" in einem überschaubaren Gebiet: Wurzelpassagen, Absätze, eine langezogene Treppe. Der Hit sind die Gräben, die man einfach mit "flow" durchfahren kann: Runterrollen und auf der anderen Seite ohne zu treten wieder rauf. Ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl. Die "Locals" dort sind sehr nett und unterhalten sich sogar mit alten Säcken, wie mir.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
am Donnerstag habe ich eine kleine "Fort-Runde" gedreht.
Erst Fort 11 an der Piccoloministrasse dann Fort 10, Olpener Str., danach ein Stückchen durch den Königsforst und nach Hause (Gesamt 40km).
Bei Fort 11 war ich schon mal im Herbst gewesen, da ist nicht so viel.
Aber bei Fort 10 war schon mehr zum üben. Alles sehr übersichtlich und auf "engstem Raum".
Und viele Möglichkeiten sich bei verschiedenen "Steilheitsgeraden" irgendwo runterzustürzen und auch wieder hoch zu fahren.  
Vielleich kann man dort mal eine Trainigseinheit abhalten.

Auch was Frank zu den "Locals" sagte kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Knallar (8. Mai 2005)

Hi Martin,

schön dass Du wieder einen Kurs anbietest. Wäre auch dabei, wenn es

a) von der Zeit her passt (arbeite momentan in Bochum)
b) ich endlich ein neues Rädchen hab... ; )

LG,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchhu
> 
> Wenn du noch einen Platz bei deinem Fahrtechnik Kurs frei hast würde ich auch gerne mitmachen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Volker, da es keine Teilnehmerbegrenzung bzw. -reservierung gibt, melde Dich einfach im LMB an und komm', wenn Du willst bzw. kannst!




			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> am Donnerstag habe ich eine kleine "Fort-Runde" gedreht.
> Erst Fort 11 an der Piccoloministrasse dann Fort 10, Olpener Str., danach ein Stückchen durch den Königsforst und nach Hause (Gesamt 40km).
> Bei Fort 11 war ich schon mal im Herbst gewesen, da ist nicht so viel.
> ...


 

Hallo Helmut, 

Steilheitsgrade oder Steilheitsgeraden, das ist hier die Frage!  

Wortklauberei bei Seite: Bei dem Kurs in der Woche muss ich vorerst auf mein Heimatrevier die Hardt zurückgreifen heul:  ), zu einem kenne ich da (fast) alle Spots und zu anderen sind sie innerhalb von Minuten zu erreichen.




			
				Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> schön dass Du wieder einen Kurs anbietest. Wäre auch dabei, wenn es
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ralf, 

ich möcte Deine Prioritätensetzung anders gewichten:


schnellstmöglich neues Bike besorgen, sonst ist die Saison um
Bike vorausgesetzt, wann kannst Du denn abends in der Woche gestriegelt und gespornt in der Hardt sein?
@ all

Wetterbesserung vorausgesetzt, peilen wir mal Donnerstag, den 12.05.2005 um 19:00 Uhr an. Treffpunkt ist der große Natur-Parkplatz östlich vor dem Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt. Weitere Infos gibts im LMB. URL folgt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

*Wichtig:*

*Ohne ausgefüllte (am besten am PC; Dank nochmal an Frank @FranG für die editierbare Version   ) und unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Nicht volljährige Personen können nur bei zeitgleicher Teilnahme eines ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten teilnehmen. *

*Thema Bike und Kleidung:*

*Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully vorausgesetzt, ATBs bedingt geeignet, Touren- oder Cityräder ungeeignet.*

*In jedem Fall sinnvoll ein Sattelstützenschnellspanner.*

*Helm und Handschuhe zwingend und keine Ausnahme.*

*Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.*

*Und*

*schönes Wetter und gute Laune mitbringen.*

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (8. Mai 2005)

muß die Woche komplett abends arbeiten


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> muß die Woche komplett abends arbeiten


 
Das ist schade, aber nicht sooo schlimm, da die nachfolgenden Kurse immer am Anfang einen Basicteil haben, sodass permanente Anwesendheit bei allen Kursen nicht notwendig (aber sinnvoll  ) ist. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen, 

nur zur Klarstellung:

Der Fahrtechnikkurs richtet sich nicht nur an 'Anfänger' sonder auch an 'Erfahrenere'. Denn üben und ausprobieren kann mann/frau nicht genug, und in der Gruppe macht es allemal mehr Spass.

Abhängig von der Teilnehmeranzahl und Leistungsspektrum soll es eher einen WORKSHOP-Charakter bekommen, indem Wissen/Können in ggf. mehreren Gruppen vermittelt werden soll.

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Steilheitsgrade oder Steilheitsgeraden, das ist hier die Frage!
> ...
> ich möcte Deine Prioritätensetzung anders gewichten:
> ...



@Martin
Ja, ja, passiert jedem mal... möcte??  

Klugscheismodus aus.  

@all
Bin dabei!    
Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (was für'n Wort) liegt unterschrieben auf den Tisch.
Ab Mittwoch soll's ja trocken werden.


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> Ja, ja, passiert jedem mal... möcte??
> 
> Klugscheismodus aus.


 
Die Geschichte von Apachensohn Lukas.

Hau' den Lukas oder den Erklärbär  

Steilheitsgeraden hätten es ja auch es können.  
Egal, ob nun Steilheitsgrade oder - geraden,
es kommt auf die Freiheitsgrade beim MTB-Fahren an.  



			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Bin dabei!
> Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (was für'n Wort) liegt unterschrieben auf den Tisch.
> Ab Mittwoch soll's ja trocken werden.


 
Jaja, ekelhaftes Wort, nimmt einem gleich die Lust aufs Üben.  
Geht leider aber nicht ohne,
denn wenn ich schon kein Honorar (obs gerechtfertigt ist, lassen wir mal dahingestellt  ) nehme,
möchte ich auch ungern für Mißachtung, Unfähigkeit oder Ignoranz zur Haftung verangezogen werden.

Frei nach Kurt Tucholsky (einige werden jetzt wieder sagen: "Der Kurt schon wieder?!"  ), aber dennoch gut  :

"Wenn der Deutsche hinfällt, steht er nicht als Erstes auf, sondern schaut sich um, wenn er für den Sturz haftpflichtig machen kann!"

Thema Wetter:

Zwei Tage Trockenheit vorm Fahren wäre nicht schlecht. Bei der Terminauswahl ließ ich mich von der Prognose von www.wetter.de leiten.

Apropo Regentänzer: Gibts hier auch Tänzer, die einen Schönwettertanz draufhaben und speziell für kommenden Donnerstag für Schönwetter sorgen können? Bitte, bitte und schon mal ein herzliches Dankeschön.   

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Uphill: Den nötigen Druck auf Vorder- und Hinterrad bringen, ohne dass das VR steigt (abhängig von Steilheit, Geometrie des Bikes und Fahrtechnik läßt sich das nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kontrollieren) und oder das Hinterrad durchdreht (abhängig von Reifenprofil, Reifenluftdruck, Federungstyp-/kennlinie, Geometrie, Gewicht auf dem Sattel, Drehmoment)
> Das Heranfahren (optimale Positionierung des Bikes) an Hindernisse (Wurzeln, (Gelände)Stufen, Rinnen, Senken, Löcher und das Überfahren, Hochziehen des Hinterrades oder Überspringens
> Downhill, ohne Fallliniefahren, d.h. Gefälle > -70 ° (nix % )
> Bevor ich mit Downhillübungen beginne, fange ich meist zum Ärgernis der Erfahreneren erst mit Brems-und Haltepositionen (gilt auf für Uphill) an.
> ...


Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank; das hört sich alles ganz gut an - in dieser Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit; vielleicht beim nächsten Mal (besser passt bei mir sowieso der Samstag)
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> vielen Dank; das hört sich alles ganz gut an - in dieser Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit; vielleicht beim nächsten Mal (besser passt bei mir sowieso der Samstag)
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Ich habe mir gerade mal wieder auf Video angeschaut, was ich noch nicht kann.  Ich glaube, ich muss mir doch noch einen Protektorensatz zulegen.

Samstag gehts los, wenn ich mein Webprojekt fertig habe (kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln  ).

Apropo losgehen:

Die Anmeldungen halt sich ja noch in Grenzen. Locker an einer Hand abzuzählen. Also nur Mut, ich beisse nicht.

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (9. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir gerade mal wieder auf Video angeschaut, was ich noch nicht kann.


Witzig, ich gerade auch: und zwar da: http://www.vertriders.com/, Kapitel "Multimedia".
Sieht alles so wunderbar leicht aus, was die Jungs sich da geben.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag gehts los, wenn ich mein Webprojekt fertig habe (kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln  ).


Wie, was? Zeig mal!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Witzig, ich gerade auch: und zwar da: http://www.vertriders.com/, Kapitel "Multimedia".
> Sieht alles so wunderbar leicht aus, was die Jungs sich da geben.
> 
> Wie, was? Zeig mal!
> ...


 
Meine Kultseite  Im nächsten Leben werde ich Vertrider  

Kennst Du die Original-Schneeabfahrt vom letzten Jahr? Die jetztige ist neu geschnitten worden (länger aber langweiliger ). Die ist endgeil, wobei Vertriding am Gardasee schon hammerhart ist.

Wg. Webprojekt: Müßtest mich doch langsam kennen?!  Bin doch erst in der Planung  Kläre im Augenblick Inhalte und Rechte ab.  Dauert noch was  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

gemäß meiner Devise "Klappern gehört zum Handwerk" habe ich gerade wieder meinen Push-up an  

Das Echo auf mein Angebot ist noch etwas verhalten.  
Das war letztes Jahr auch so.  
Das müssen nach dem ersten Kurs wahrscheinlich erstmal wieder ein paar Loblieder von den Teilnehmern rein und dann knallt es.  
 
Frank @FranG wird als 'vermeintlicher Anfänger'   (bei Helmut und Volker fehlen mir noch Infos  ) Augen machen, wenn ich ihm meine von Trial übernommene Bremstechnik zeigen werden. Da aber auch Helmut @Schildbürger und Volker @volker_k offensichtlich keine blutigen Anfänger mehr sind, werden wir direkt mit spektakulären Stunts (für Tourer  ) loslegen. Treppenfahren und fetten Geländewurzelstufen im steilen Downhill (Steilheitsgrad > 100% / -45° ) nach dem Basic-Warmmach-Programm (Grundhaltetechnik auch im Up-/Dwonhill, Bremstechnik).  

Die Ferngebliebenen werden sich in den A... beissen.  

Ich kann so gemein sein.  

VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (11. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ferngebliebenen werden sich in den A... beissen.



Hallo,

wir wollen die Gruppe noch um 2 Leute vergrößern, ich trage mich auch gleich noch ein (mein Kumpel Stefan ist kein IBC´ler). Wäre ja ärgerlich wenn wir zu den A... beissern gehören würden   

Wie kommt man denn am günstigsten von Siegburg aus zum Treffpunkt. Autobahn ist um die Zeit ja ziemlich dicht im Kölner Raum?

Bis Morgen (wenn´s Wetter so bleibt)

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## volker k (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Sibby.

Ich wollte morgen über Much und die ganzen Dörfer fahren wird meines erachtens nach am schnellsten gehen. Hoffe ich zumindest!!!  

Wie kommt Ihr denn dort hin?

Gruß 

Volker


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2005)

Tach zuammen,

mit GPS ist es einfacher.  

Spass bei Seite.

A3 Richtung Autobahndreieck Heumar. AS 29 Königsforst raus (hat den Vorteil, dass Ihr das AD Heumar und AK Köln-Ost umfahrt  ) 

Guckst und liest Du hier:







Variante linke Karte:

*Km Ort Beschreibung*


*0.0 A3 / Königsforst (29)Bensberger Strasse*

*0.1 links abbiegen auf L284\Rösrather Strasse*


*0.9 rechts abbiegen in Rath/Heumar rechts abbiegen auf L73\Rather Mauspfad *


*2.0 geradeaus L358\Rather Weg*


*5.2 bei AS Bensberg (19) halb rechts auffahren auf A4/E40 *

*8.6 bei AS Moitzfeld (20) halb rechts abfahren auf L195\Friedrich-Ebert-Strasse *

*10.8 in Moitzfeld geradeaus weiter auf L289\Moitzfeld *

*12.3 links abbiegen auf Horst*

*12.4 rechts abbiegen auf Hardt*

*13.1 Y-Kreuzung Schutzhütte rechts abbiegen den Berg runter bis Natur-Parkplatz rechte Seite*

Variante rechte Karte (ganz ohne AB)

*Km Ort Beschreibung*


*0.0 A3 / Königsforst (29) Bensberger Strasse*

*0.1 rechts abbiegen auf L284\Rösrather Strasse*

*2.5 links abbiegen auf L170 Richtung Forsbach/Bensberg*

*6.0 Rösrath / Forsbach wird erreicht. L170\Feldstrasse*

*6.4 in Forsbach links abbiegen auf L288\Bensberger Strasse *

*9.9 in Bensberg rechts abbiegen auf Giselbertstrasse *

*10.1 Reginharstrasse*

*10.2 Gerberweg*

*10.4 L136\Overather Strasse*

*11.1 bei AS Moitzfeld (20) links abbiegen auf L195\Friedrich-Ebert-Strasse *

*12.7 in Moitzfeld geradeaus weiter auf L289\Moitzfeld *

*14.2 links abbiegen auf Horst*

*14.3 rechts abbiegen auf Hardt*

*15.0 Y-Kreuzung Schutzhütte rechts abbiegen den Berg runter bis Natur-Parkplatz rechte Seite*



*VG Martin*


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir wollen die Gruppe noch um 2 Leute vergrößern, ich trage mich auch gleich noch ein (mein Kumpel Stefan ist kein IBC´ler). Wäre ja ärgerlich wenn wir zu den A... beissern gehören würden
> 
> ...


 
Tja, wenn ich eines kann, dann ist es Marketing.  

Einzigartigkeit des Angebotes herausstreichen, Knappheit suggerieren, zurücklehnen und lässiges Nichtwollen zur Schau stellen.
Denn nicht wollen erzeugt wollen.  

Das Wetter wird besser.  Wurde so beantragt und genehmigt.   

Und wenn jetzt noch der Guide mehr als nur Sprüche drauf hat   ,
und die Teilnehmerschar danach voll des Lobes ist und dies in diesem Thread auch posten,
dann ... ja dann kann ich nächste Woche die Reservierungstickets am Abreissblöckchen abgeben.  

VG Martin

PS:

*Vergesst bitte bloss nicht die ausgefüllten und unterschriebenen Haftungsfreistellungserklärungen.  Wäre doch schade, wenn Ihr den Weg vergebens gemacht hättet.  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (11. Mai 2005)

@juchu: thanks für die gute Wegbeschreibung  
Jaja, einen PDA nebst Navi habe ich auch, das Problem ist das ich einen neuen PDA habe und noch nicht das richtige Verbindungskabel zur Navi Maus  . Das alte passt leider nicht. Man kann sich schon an die kleinen Helfer richtig gewöhnen, ohne geht da nix mehr   Jetzt muss ich z.Zt. wieder Karten lesen - wie uncool!

@volker k:
Werde der Wegbeschreibung von juchu folgen, wahrscheinlich der linken variante.

Bis Morgen!

Sibby


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

die Anschrift des Naturfreundehauses Hardt lautet:















Hardt 44
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Herkenrath
FON: (02204) 86 75 58
FAX: (02204) 86 75 63

Wenn Ihr von der L170 links in die Straße "Horst" eingebogen seid, macht diese eine Linksbiegung. Auf dem Scheitelpunkt geht rechts die Straße "Hardt" ab. Dieser die ganze Zeit folgen (vorbei an freistehenden EFH) bis Ihr nach einer Rechts-/Links-Kombination auf den Wald zufahrt. Bei Erreichen des Waldes steht Ihr an einer Y-Gabelung, schräggegenüber steht eine kleine Wandererschutzhütte. Ihr biegt *rechts* ab und fahrt den Berg runter. Auf der rechten Seite erscheint dann der Natur-Parkplatz des Naturfreundehauses Hardt. Falls Ihr an einer Zugangsbegrenzungsschranke vorbeifahrt, könnt Ihr a) das Naturfreundehaus auf der rechten Seite sehen und b) seid Ihr gerade am Parkplatz vorbeigefahren.  

VG Martin

PS: Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr. Je pünktlicher, desto weniger Zeit verkaspern wir mit Rumwarten (denn das ist deutlich schlechter als Rum trinken )

Ab 18:30 Uhr könnt Ihr mich unter 0172/8002346 erreichen, quasi für die Anflugeinweisung, die Ihr nach der Beschreibung aber nicht brauchen solltet.

PPS: Peinlich, peinlich, links und rechts verwechselt.  (Links ab geht nur mit Bike und ohne Auto  )


----------



## 50189K (12. Mai 2005)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß! 






(falls am Dienstag (17.5.) was gehen sollte, kann ich dabei sein)


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche euch viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke   

Ich für meinen Teil werde Spass haben  Schließlich lacht die Sonne auf mich herunter. 

VG Martin

PS: Dienstag ist noch nicht klar.


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> ...
> Frank @FranG wird als 'vermeintlicher Anfänger'   (bei Helmut und Volker fehlen mir noch Infos  ) Augen machen, wenn ich ihm meine von Trial übernommene Bremstechnik zeigen werden. Da aber auch Helmut @Schildbürger und Volker @volker_k offensichtlich keine blutigen Anfänger mehr sind, werden wir direkt mit spektakulären Stunts (für Tourer  ) loslegen. Treppenfahren und fetten Geländewurzelstufen im steilen Downhill (Steilheitsgrad > 100% / -45° ) nach dem Basic-Warmmach-Programm (Grundhaltetechnik auch im Up-/Dwonhill, Bremstechnik).
> ...
> ...



Hallo Martin,
jetzt übertreib nicht gleich.  
Erst mal "beschnüffeln" und dann loslegen, bei mir fehlt es noch an Basic's.
Ich steig auch öfter's mal ab und schiebe (aus Feigheit?, oder weil ich mein Können realistisch Einschätze).
Ich kenne mich, die Erklärung habe ich gestern Abend noch in den Rucksack gepackt.  
Bis heute Abend!


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> jetzt übertreib nicht gleich.
> Erst mal "beschnüffeln" und dann loslegen, bei mir fehlt es noch an Basic's.
> Ich steig auch öfter's mal ab und schiebe (aus Feigheit?, oder weil ich mein Können realistisch Einschätze).
> ...


 
Wer schon getourt hat, ist nach meiner Definition kein blutiger Anfänger mehr.  

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat Ralph @pro35 sehr treffend formuliert:

"Es kommt drauf an, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Feigesein nicht zu verpassen."

Den Satz unterschreibe ich auch. Angst kann schon ein verläßlicher Indikator für mangelnde Übung, Können und Sicherheit sein.

Aber step by step. Und ein Verweigern am Übungsspot führt nicht zum Erschiessen des Bikers.  

Wir machen ein paar Basics (Haltepositionen, Bremsübungen und Anfahren und Halten im Uphill und Downhill. Dannach werden wir zur Auflockerung einen Singletrail runter zur Grube Cox machen. Dort ein bisschen Gardaseefeeling tanken und einem fiesen ca. 40-50 m langen wurzeligen Uphill-/(Downhill leichter  )spot mit 50% Steigung  . Dann einen kurzen knackigen Downhillwurzelspot. Als nächstes folgt die Treppenübung. Dann Übungen an einer Geländestufe ca. 40 cm. Hier soll ein Vorderradabsetzen und das Droppen geübt werden. Zum Schluß folgt ein längerer Wurzeldownhill mit kleineren Geländestüfchen (max. ca. 30-40 cm)  mit ca. 100% Gefälle bzw. -45 °. 

Das ist die Planung. Aber ich bin flexibel, und wir können alles ändern, vorausgesetzt es bleibt so wie geplant.  

Und wie immer: "Vom einfach zum schwierigen und vom bekannten zum unbekannten"

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dort ein bisschen Gardaseefeeling tanken ...


Ich komme!


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme!


 
Nett von Dir, aber dafür musst Du ja nicht anwesend sein (stöhn, lechz, hechel)  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

*Einsteigen, alles einsteigen.*


*Letzter Aufruf für den heutigen Fahrtechnikkurs.*


*Einsteigen, alles einsteigen.*


*Der Kurs fährt gleich ab.*



*Last minute tickets guckst Du hier:*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686*


*VG Martin  *


*PS: Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nicht vergessen  *


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen  ,

kurz nach 22:00 Uhr bin ich zuhause angekommen. SO alleine im Wald ist es ja schon ganz schön dunkel  .

Ich hoffe, alle sind zuhause gesund und munter angekommen. Am Parkplatz habe ich (fast ) alle gesund und (sehr  ) munter abgeliefert.

Dabei waren in alphabetischer Reihenfolge Frank, Helmut, Martin, Stefan, Udo und Volker. 

So bevor ich ein Resumee ziehe, sollten jetzt erstmal die überschwenglichen Lobhundeleien der Teilnehmer folgen.  

Damit es auch für mich konstruktiv ist, bitte mit Hinweise was nochmal wiederholt bzw. vertieft werden soll bzw. wo persönliche noch ausbaubare Stärken (hört sich doch gleich besser an als Schwächen  ) herausgearbeitet werden sollen. Bilder, sofern sie was geworden sind, gibts morgen.

VG Martin

PS: Hausaufgaben nicht vergessen.  
Nächste Woche heißt es "Hefte raus! Klassenarbeit!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (12. Mai 2005)

Hallöle alle zusammen  

Erst einmal ein dickes Lob an Martin !  
War echt klasse der Fahrtechnikkurs. Habe heut einiges mitnehmen können und mal schauen wie ich es jetzt ein bißchen vertiefen kann  .

Auf alle fälle bin ich beim nächsten Kurs auch wieder dabei ( ich hoffe das ich dann nicht gerade Notdienst habe   ) !

Ansonsten wie gesagt hat wirklich spaß gemacht mit der Gruppe!  

@Juchhu.

Du hast doch die Lampe dabei gehabt  .


----------



## volker k (12. Mai 2005)

Achso. Zum Thema vertiefen vielleicht noch mal die Stufengeschichte ( die mit den vielen Stufen )  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

der Kurs hat mir gezeigt, das ich noch viel zu lernen habe.   
Echt Klasse! 
Danke Martin!

Als Tourenfahrer habe nicht vor Freeriding zu betreiben, aber meine Fahrtechnik möchte ich schon verbessern. Da hat es mir schon viel geholfen.
Heute Nachmittag werde ich "bei mir um die Ecke" meine Hausaufgaben machen und hoffen das ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

@Martin
Für das Nächstemal wünsche ich mir eine kurze Wiederholung des gezeigten, zu Kontrolle. Und wenn es noch nicht Dunkel ist die Sache mit der Treppe und der Wurzelstufe. (Ist bei mir eine Sache der Psyche.)
"Bei mir um die Ecke" gibt's einen sehr kleinen Spot wo's ähnlich Steil ist.

Zum Üben ist die Hardt ideal, alles dicht zusammen.

Weiter so!


----------



## FranG (13. Mai 2005)

Der "Aha-Effekt" für mich gestern war die Handhaltung beim Bremsen. Eine wirklich feine Sache: viel mehr Kontrolle in jeder Lage und "es bremst" mindestens genauso gut wie mit vielen Fingern am Hebel.  Auf der "Rückreise" habe ich mich immer wieder mit 2 oder mehr Fingern am Hebel erwischt. Gleich heute morgen das Stadtrad "umgebaut". Üben hilft - bestimmt! 
Ziemlich homogene Gruppe gestern (obwohl das "aufgefahrene Material" recht unterschiedlich war). Ich denke wir können so noch viel Spaß haben!

Danke für die Inspirationen, lieber Guide! 
Frank


----------



## sibby08 (13. Mai 2005)

Da sind wir ja die letzten in der Runde, die sich zu gestern äußern.

Auch bei Stefan und mir kam gestern öfters mal der Aha Effekt.
Manche Dinge sind einfach nur logisch, man macht sich aber vorher keine Gedanken darüber.
Sofern es zeitlich passt werden wir auch bei den nächsten Workshops dabei sein.
Es ist im übrigen eine traumhafte Gegend wo wir Gestern waren, macht Lust auf mehr!

So Martin, jetzt bist Du am Zug! Alle haben hier geposted und waren zufrieden. Das wolltest Du doch hören, oder?

Gruß von 

Stefan und Udo (Sibby)


----------



## juchhu (13. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ja, genau so stelle ich mir das mit den Lobhudeleien vor   .

Die Ferngebliebenen haben/werden sich in den A... gebissen/beissen.  

Fazit des Kurses: Keiner ist schon so gut, als dass er nicht was Neues hat mitnehmen können. Oder anders ausgedrückt: "Die Macht der kleinen Schritte"  oder "Die Macht ist mit Dir" . 

Fotos stelle ich rein.



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle alle zusammen
> 
> Erst einmal ein dickes Lob an Martin !
> War echt klasse der Fahrtechnikkurs. Habe heut einiges mitnehmen können und mal schauen wie ich es jetzt ein bißchen vertiefen kann  .
> ...


 

Aber nur eine Kleine im auch so dunkeln Wald ohne meine getreuen Gefährten.  




			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Achso. Zum Thema vertiefen vielleicht noch mal die Stufengeschichte ( die mit den vielen Stufen )
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


 

Die ist gut, nicht ?!  Vor allendingen die ersten Stufen. Da ohne blockierende Bremsen runterzufahren ist garnicht so einfach. Dein Gerät ist ja schon der Knaller mit 170/200mm Federweg. Da machte die 'Gardaseeabfahrt' richtig Spass. Für Deine Kiste habe ich noch drei Downhillspots in petto.   . Vielleicht darf ich das Baby ja nochmal fahren (mehr Federweg macht echt süchtig oder Verdoppeln ist das Mindestes (alter Vertriebsspruch ))?




			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Kurs hat mir gezeigt, das ich noch viel zu lernen habe.
> Echt Klasse!
> ...


 

Jedes mal erwischt mich die Dunhelheit  

Das nächste Mal beginnen wir wieder mit Basics. Dann als Erweiterung die richtige Bremstechnik in der Ebene, Up-/Downhill. (nicht vergessen: Bremshebel verstellen, lockern wg. Bruchgefahr und Griffweite optimieren)

Als Neues kommt dann Vorderrad hochziehen, Hinterrad fahren / Hindernisse durchsurfen und Dropps.




			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Aha-Effekt" für mich gestern war die Handhaltung beim Bremsen. Eine wirklich feine Sache: viel mehr Kontrolle in jeder Lage und "es bremst" mindestens genauso gut wie mit vielen Fingern am Hebel. Auf der "Rückreise" habe ich mich immer wieder mit 2 oder mehr Fingern am Hebel erwischt. Gleich heute morgen das Stadtrad "umgebaut". Üben hilft - bestimmt!
> Ziemlich homogene Gruppe gestern (obwohl das "aufgefahrene Material" recht unterschiedlich war). Ich denke wir können so noch viel Spaß haben!
> 
> Danke für die Inspirationen, lieber Guide!
> Frank


 
Wußte ich doch, das Dir das gefallen würde.   

Spätestens wenn wir mit dem Anheben und Versetzen von Vorderrad und Hinterrad beginnen, wirst Du das Mehr an Lenk- und Bremskontrolle merken.




			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind wir ja die letzten in der Runde, die sich zu gestern äußern.
> 
> Auch bei Stefan und mir kam gestern öfters mal der Aha Effekt.
> Manche Dinge sind einfach nur logisch, man macht sich aber vorher keine Gedanken darüber.
> ...


 
Der Aha-Effekt wird Wort des Jahres in diesem Thread.  

Logisch ist auch ein gutes Wort in diesem Zusammenhang. Gerade bei den 'blöden' Anhalte- und Abfahrübungen im Up- und Downhill. Zu welcher Seite steigt man am besten auf- bzw. ab? Wie sollten die Kurbel/Pedalen stehen? Der richtige Gang? Schwung holen, Oberkörper- und Armstellung?

Konsequent darüber nachgedacht, und jeder kommt von selber drauf. Aber Hand aufs Herz: In der Gruppe machts mehr Spass und man bekommt ein Feedback ggf. mit Verbesserungstipps (Stefan, denk an Deine Sattelstange wg. Längenoptimierung  / Ersatzschlauch einziehen geht schneller als flicken  )

JA, die Gegend ist klasse und biete wahrlich noch deutlich mehr Spots zum Teil auch mit deutlich höheren Anforderungen. Aber dafür machen wir es ja auch step by step. Und ich bekomme so eine Einschätzung, was ich Euch zutrauen darf/sollte.

So nun zu den Fotos: Toll, ganz toll. Vielleicht hätte ich einfach ein paar mehr machen sollen.

Deswegen nur eines in (Nach(t))Aktion:

Die schwierigen Spots werden immer bei Dunkelheit angefahren. Was der Mensch nicht sieht, löst weniger Ängste aus.  

Leichte Gefälle, Anlaufstrecke zum Spot ca. 5 m, dann fette Wurzel mit anschließender 40 cm Geländestufe. Aufgabe: Überfahren (Vorderrad zuerst)  nach vorherigem Geometrie- und Kettenblatttest, aber noch kein Dropp. Der kommt nächste Woche. 







von links nach rechts:

Helmut mit seinen "ich brauch kein Licht, ich leuchte auch so" Bike ,

Udo nach Passieren der Sektion (vielen Dank lieber E-Blitz für Deine Auslöseverzögerung  ),

und Volker mit seiner Lupine, die für begrenztes Tageslicht sorgte.  


Nun mein persönliches Fazit:

Vielen Dank an die Teilnehmer.  Denn durch Eure Anforderungen treibt Ihr mich verstärkt an die Übungsspots.  Schließlich will ich mir ja (fast) keine Blöße geben.

VG Martin


PS: Fetten Respekt geht diemal an Frank und zwar für das Hochfahren der Treppe. 
Haha, ich kanns mir genau vorstellen, 
wie jetzt hier einigen beim Lesen das Essen auf dem Gesicht fällt. 

OkOk, nicht über die Treppenstufen  aber daneben auf dem Steilpfad.   

Nur zu Info, der Pfad ist steiler als 45 ° / 100%.


----------



## volker k (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo.

Habe ich da etwa gerade gelesen das wir nächstes mal den Wheeli in angriff nehmen?  

Will auch endlich Wheeli fahren können.  

@Juchhu
Aber natürlich darfst du noch mal mit meinem Schatzi fahren.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (13. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Habe ich da etwa gerade gelesen das wir nächstes mal den Wheeli in angriff nehmen?
> 
> Will auch endlich Wheeli fahren können.


 
JA, zumindest die Voraussetzung und das Wissen um den Wheelie vermitteln. Üben und Können müßt Ihr dann wieder allein. Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass Du nach den Übungen einige Meter auf dem Hinterrad fahren kannst.  

Ist auf eine gute Vorstufenübung für den 'perfekten' Drop. Denn wenn man bei Drop das Vorderrad nicht oben behalten kann, kann das ganz schnell zu Abflug über den Lenker und mächtig AuaAua führen.  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> Aber natürlich darfst du noch mal mit meinem Schatzi fahren.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das ist sehr nett. Den Downhill-Wurzel-(Reit)weg würde ich schon gerne mal vorne mit doppelt soviel Federweg wie bei mir ausprobieren.


----------



## FranG (13. Mai 2005)

Schaut Euch doch bitte mal diesen Link an.

Kommt Euch das nicht irgendwie bekannt vor? (Ich meine natürlich NUR die landschaftliche Umgebung, die "Mädels" bleiben unseren Kursen ja seit Mitte letzten Jahres leider fern  ) 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (13. Mai 2005)

Das sieht so wie soll ich sagen wie unsere erste wir fahren langsam stelle!!!

Da haben wir ja Glück das unser Guide so nett zu uns ist und es für lau macht  .

Aber was ich mich frage ist ob diese Gruppe genauso viel spaß hat wie wir ihn gehabt haben.  




Volker


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber was ich mich frage ist ob diese Gruppe genauso viel spaß hat wie wir ihn gehabt haben.
> ...


Der "Guide" bestimmt! Denn der hatte gleich 6 Mädels in seinem Kurs.  

Stefan


----------



## volker k (15. Mai 2005)

Da hast du auch recht.   

Gruß
Volker


----------



## volker k (15. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem nächsten Termin aus ?   
Ist da schon irgendetwas geplant? 


Gruß
Volker


----------



## 50189K (15. Mai 2005)

seufz...... wenn ich das alles lese   ojeojeoje.... ob ich da richtig sein werde    ich bin sooooo schlecht...... will auch mal dran teilnehmen können....


----------



## volker k (15. Mai 2005)

Einfach anmelden und mitkommen. Macht echt spaß  . Trau dich  


Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (15. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach anmelden und mitkommen. Macht echt spaß  . Trau dich


das nicht kommen hängt eher vom Dienstplan als vom wollen ab... Ich habe idR immer Spätschicht bis 23h und da ist nix mit kommen können  

Nur nächsten Dienstag (17.5.), da hab ich frei  Wenn was ist, komme ich


----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

und weiter gehts 

Fahrtechnikkurs für 'Anfänger' und 'Erfahrenere'

Kommenden Donnerstag, 19.05.2005, Sammelzeit ab 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr. Weitere Infos guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

Nachdem der Guide die vereinbarten Bestechungsgelder an die Teilnehmer gezahlt hatte, wurden auch promt die Lobhudeleien gepostet.   

Hier einige Zitate (auszugsweise) der Teilnehmer:

Volker:



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Erst einmal ein dickes Lob an Martin !
> War echt klasse der Fahrtechnikkurs. Habe heut einiges mitnehmen können
> ...


 
Helmut:



			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Kurs hat mir gezeigt, das ich noch viel zu lernen habe.
> Echt Klasse!
> ...


 
Frank:



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Aha-Effekt" für mich gestern war die Handhaltung beim Bremsen. Eine wirklich feine Sache: viel mehr Kontrolle in jeder Lage und "es bremst" mindestens genauso gut wie mit vielen Fingern am Hebel. Auf der "Rückreise" habe ich mich immer wieder mit 2 oder mehr Fingern am Hebel erwischt.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Stefan und Udo:



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Auch bei Stefan und mir kam gestern öfters mal der Aha Effekt.
> Manche Dinge sind einfach nur logisch, man macht sich aber vorher keine Gedanken darüber.
> ...


 
So was wird die TeilnehmerInnen am kommenden Donnerstag erwarten:

Wahrscheinlich gutes Wetter und 100% gute Laune und 100% geiler Technikteil:

Basics:

Grundposition in der Ebene
Bremsgrundposition
Hinterradbremstechnik mit und ohne Blockieren inkl. Schwerpunktverlagerung
Vorderradbremstechnik mit eek:  ) und ohne Blockieren inkl. Schwerpunktverlagerung
Vorderrad anheben, mit und ohne Antriebskraft
Hinterrad anheben, mit und ohne Bremskraft
Wiederholung:

Downhill-Grundposition
Treppenfahren
Technikteil:

Wheelie auf dem Hinterrad
Durchfahren bzw. Überfahren von Hindernissen auf dem Hinterrad, z.B. Rinnen, Bachläufe, Wurzeln
Drop, d.h. Überfahren einer Stufe und Landung zuerst auf dem Hinterrad
Singletrailrunde zum Verfestigen und Überprüfen des vermittelten Wissens/Könnens  (wenns nicht wieder zu früh dunkel ist  )
Wie auch schon beim letzten Mal werden sich die Ferngebliebenen in den A... beissen.  

Ich bleibe weiterhin gemein.  

VG Martin


PS: Neuhinzukommende nicht die ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung vergessen.


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2005)

Wheelie , Wheelie     

Ich komme!!  


Volker


----------



## sibby08 (16. Mai 2005)

Gutes Programm, ich hoffe die Zeit reicht aus um das alles noch vorm dunkel werden zu erlernen.
Der Donnerstag passt ganz gut bei mir. Kann immer so bleiben.
Freu mich auch schon auf den Wheelie und den Drop.  

Gruß
Udo


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wheelie , Wheelie
> 
> Ich komme!!
> 
> ...


 


			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Gutes Programm, ich hoffe die Zeit reicht aus um das alles noch vorm dunkel werden zu erlernen.
> Der Donnerstag passt ganz gut bei mir. Kann immer so bleiben.
> Freu mich auch schon auf den Wheelie und den Drop.
> 
> ...


 
Scheint ja auf ungeteilte Zustimmung zu stoßen.   

In Anlehnung an Bauknecht:

Juchhu weiß, was Biker (sich) wünschen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> und weiter gehts
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe zwar noch einen Arzttermin um 17:30Uhr aber ich komme.
Gehst du auf die 40 an, fangen die Reparaturen an. Und darüber erst recht...


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Basics:
> 
> ...


 
*Ergänzung zur Wiederholung:*

*Überfahren der Geländestufe, Absetzen des Vorderrades und Nachziehen des Hinterrades*
*Leider vergessen, und ich konnte den o.g. Beitrag nicht mehr ändern.   *

*VG Martin*

*PS: Schon mehr Anmeldungen als Teilnehmer beim letzten Mal.   *


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob Sie es schon wußten, aber ...

wir haben die hohen Weihen des (Moderator)Gottes Steve erhalten   :

Zukünftig werden meine Fahrtechnikkurse nicht mehr unter dem Titel 

*"Erste Fahrtechnikkurse für Anfänger ..."* sondern unter dem neuen Titel

*"Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer"* geführt.

Dies soll Hemmnisse bei Erfahreneren abbauen.  

Auch wenn nach wie vor Trial- und Freeridertechniken Unterrichtsgegenstand sein werden, sind die Kurse von ihrem Lehrinhalt auf Tourer zugeschnitten.

Die Kurse sind für Anfänger bis hin zu Erfahreneren ausgelegt. Die Erfahrung aus der vergangenen Kursen zeigt, daß jede(r) etwas mitnehmen bzw. verbessern kann. Auch hat sich bisher keine übertriebener Leistungs- und Wettbewerbsgedanken einschleichen können. Eine Übungsverweigerung (gerade bei Anfängern) wurde und wird akzeptiert. Stattdessen erfolgt dann eine Übung als Zwischenschritt, um mehr Sicherheit und eigene Einschätzung zu erlangen. Durch die gemischte Gruppe mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen erfolgt eine gegenseitige Hilfestellung und erhöhte Motivation.

Also, nur Mut beim Anmelden, ob nun 'Anfänger' oder 'Erfahrener(er)'.

Eintragen, marsch, marsch.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (17. Mai 2005)

Hemmnisse ??? Ich dachte immer das heißt Hindernisse   

Ne im Ernst, ich fahr ja nächste Woche an den Gardasee und habe da kürzlich was von einem schönen Trail gelesen (Siehe beigefügtes Bild) entspricht das ungefähr dem Ausbildungsniveau ???


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Jawohl, genau so ist es. Habe mich wiedererkannt, und der Hund (sogar mit Helm  ) war auch direkt mit dabei.

Aber besser runterschieben als garnicht erst versucht.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (17. Mai 2005)

Tja lieber Erklärbär, so wird das nix mit der Teilnahme an Deinem legendären Kurs. Leider legst Du die Termine immer so, dass ich unterwegs bin. Da steig' ich doch wohl eher wieder auf einen Gletscher, als dass ich am Fahrtechnikseminar teilnehmen könnte. Schade.  

Gruß,
Fietser


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Tja lieber Erklärbär, so wird das nix mit der Teilnahme an Deinem legendären Kurs. Leider legst Du die Termine immer so, dass ich unterwegs bin. Da steig' ich doch wohl eher wieder auf einen Gletscher, als dass ich am Fahrtechnikseminar teilnehmen könnte. Schade.
> 
> Gruß,
> Fietser


 
Besser Erklärbär als Eisbär!   

So, jetzt heul hier nicht rum. Sag' bzw. schreib' einfach, ab wann und an welchen Wochentagen Du kannst. Wo ein Will, da ein Weg (siehe Comic Hammerhead  ).

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,


die Threadumbenennung zeigt schon erste Wirkung.  

Auf das Hemmnisse abgebaut und Hindernisse überwunden werden.  


VG Martin, der Fahrtechnikerklärbär für Tourer und Eisbären


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das Wetter wird immer besser.  
Endlich trocknen die verschlammten Trails ab.  

Sieht ja ganz so aus,  
als ob wir statt ausschließlich theoretischem Fahrtechnikuntericht 
auch mal ein paar praktische Übungen ausführen können.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> das Wetter wird immer besser.
> Endlich trocknen die verschlammten Trails ab.
> ...


 
So, nachdem ich mit zwei Fachanwälten beraten habe und wieder ein schwieriges Problem vom Tisch habe, ist nun das Tagwerk geschafft.  

Ich glaube, ich gehe jetzt in meinen 'kleinen' Garten und hüpfe ein wenig auf dem Hinterrad, droppe von der Terrasse und übe ein bisschen.  

VG Martin

PS: Jetzt sitze ich hier schon eine halbe Stunde in Bikeklamotten und komme nicht von Telefon weg. So, Büro raus, Gelände rein. Und tschüss.


----------



## Fietser (18. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Threadumbenennung zeigt schon erste Wirkung...



Böswillige Zeitgenossen könnten die wiederholten Beiträge des Threaderstellers und -umbenenners auch profan als 'Threadpushen' bezeichnen. Vom Marketingeffekt und gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz in etwa mit Drückerkolonnen zu vergleichen.


----------



## mikel.j (18. Mai 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Böswillige Zeitgenossen könnten die wiederholten Beiträge des Threaderstellers und -umbenenners auch profan als 'Threadpushen' bezeichnen. Vom Marketingeffekt und gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz in etwa mit Drückerkolonnen zu vergleichen.




Der gemeine EDV´ler hat dafür glaube ich einen Fachterminus eingeführt, er lautet:   

SPAM


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Böswillige Zeitgenossen könnten die wiederholten Beiträge des Threaderstellers und -umbenenners auch profan als 'Threadpushen' bezeichnen. Vom Marketingeffekt und gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz in etwa mit Drückerkolonnen zu vergleichen.


 
Gelände raus, Drücker/Verkäufer-Modus rein  

Wat is nun?  Rumschwafeln kann ich selber!  

Kommst Du nun zum Kurs oder nicht?  
Und wenn ja, wann ist es dem Herrn angenehm?  

Wir machen den Weg frei.  


VG Martin

PS: Jetzt habe ich eine ganze Stunde geübt und kann immer noch nicht auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen.  
Ich glaube, das wird ein ganz langer und schmerzhafter Weg. 

PPS: So lange ich das unentgeltlich anbiete, prellt der Vorwurf des Threadpushings an mir ab wie Wassertropfen auf Lotusblättern.


----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich eine ganze Stunde geübt und kann immer noch nicht auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen.


Ne, ne.. es ist wirklich nicht so schwer! Das kriegst du schon hin! 

Ich kenne einige Promi-Biker unter uns, die solches mit ein wenig Übung geschafft haben:






 Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ne.. es ist wirklich nicht so schwer! Das kriegst du schon hin!
> 
> Ich kenne einige Promi-Biker unter uns, die solches mit ein wenig Übung geschafft haben:
> 
> ...


 
Also ich kenne nur *einen* Biker persönlich, und nach eigenen Ausführungen hat er dies auch nur mit *viel *Übung geschafft.  (s.o. )

VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

in meinen jungen Jahren konnte ich einen Wheelie, sowie auf dem Vorder- und Hinterad hüpfen. Zwar nicht übermäßig lange, aber ich konnte es. Allerdings hatte ich damals so ein schön billiges, aber handliches BMX. 
Als ich dann vor 4 Jahren aufs MTB gestiegen bin sagte ich immer das ich nur mit der Kondition Probleme habe, technisch bin ich gut (hatte ja mal ein BMX ). Tja, was soll ich sagen, ein BMX ist doch was ganz anderes als ein MTB. Ich währe ja schon glücklich wenn ich wenigstens mal so 5 Meter auf dem Hinteradhin bekomme, geschweige denn von auf dem Hinter- oder Vorderrad hüpfen.
Es würde ja schon cool   aussehen, wenn wir (dank Martin) demnächst auf dem Vorderrad eine Treppe Stufe für Stufe an ner Eisdiele runter hüpfen könnten.


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> in meinen jungen Jahren konnte ich einen Wheelie, sowie auf dem Vorder- und Hinterad hüpfen. Zwar nicht übermäßig lange, aber ich konnte es. Allerdings hatte ich damals so ein schön billiges, aber handliches BMX.
> Als ich dann vor 4 Jahren aufs MTB gestiegen bin sagte ich immer das ich nur mit der Kondition Probleme habe, technisch bin ich gut (hatte ja mal ein BMX ). Tja, was soll ich sagen, ein BMX ist doch was ganz anderes als ein MTB. Ich währe ja schon glücklich wenn ich wenigstens mal so 5 Meter auf dem Hinteradhin bekomme, geschweige denn von auf dem Hinter- oder Vorderrad hüpfen.
> Es würde ja schon cool  aussehen, wenn wir (dank Martin) demnächst auf dem Vorderrad eine Treppe Stufe für Stufe an ner Eisdiele runter hüpfen könnten.


 
Ich bin ein Spätberufener  

In dem Alter wußte ich nicht, was Wheelie, BMX, etc. war. 
Die Bücher und Naturwissenschaften liebten mich.  

Leider ist das immer noch so.   

Gestern konnte ich mal wieder schön den Unterschied zwischen theoretischer und praktischer Beherrschung erkennen. Theoretisch sind mir die einzelnen Ablaufphasen des Hinterradhüpfen (über Vorderradhüpfen schweige ich mich mal schamvoll aus) klar. Nur in der Umsetzung stelle ich mich irgendwie dämlich an. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ein bisschen Angst mitspielt, da ich gestern wieder vor unserem Haus auf der Treppe/Vorplatz/Straße 'gespielt' habe. Im Garten auf dem Rasen ist zwar sinnvoller, aber der ist immer noch vom vielen Regen durchgeweicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch ein paar Protektoren zulegen. 
Denn wenn ich vom Üben/Fahren/Touren mit Verletzungen (Bruch oder gar schlimmer) nach Hause kommen, dann können sich die Anzahl und Ausprägung der Verletzungen schlagartig  erhöhen. 

Und Angst vor der Ehefrau ist kein guter Übungsbegleiter.  

Aber zurück zum Eisdielenposing:

Ein solch profane Intention kann ich nicht gutheißen.
Zwar heißt es: "Der Weg ist das Ziel", aber damit ist bestimmt nicht der Weg zur Eisdiele bzw. die Treppenstufen abwärts derselbigen gemeint.   

VG Martin


----------



## määd (19. Mai 2005)

hmmmmm  wie weit ist denn jetzt die fahrtechnikschule gediegen? ordentlich berabFAHREN ist out und jetzt wird nur noch gehüpft?? Würde mich egal was ihr mach bei allem anschließen. Treppengeländer und telefonzellen nehm ich allerdings nicht mit das hab ich vor 10 jahren mit dem rollbrett an den nagel gehängt.


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

määd schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmm wie weit ist denn jetzt die fahrtechnikschule gediegen? ordentlich berabFAHREN ist out und jetzt wird nur noch gehüpft?? Würde mich egal was ihr mach bei allem anschließen. Treppengeländer und telefonzellen nehm ich allerdings nicht mit das hab ich vor 10 jahren mit dem rollbrett an den nagel gehängt.


 
Nix Schule, Lerngemeinschaft   

Hüpfen und Trialtechniken sind mein Privatspässchen. 

Es geht um Fahren, zwar hoch, runter, drüber und drunter  Ok, auch Droppen und in späteren Kursen auch Springen.

Treppengeländer und Telefonzellen gibt es keine im Übungsgebiet. Aber wir können es ja theoretisch simulieren.  

Für Lesefaule hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung für heute:

Fahrtechnikkurs für 'Anfänger' und 'Erfahrenere'

Kommenden Donnerstag, 19.05.2005, Sammelzeit ab 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr. Weitere Infos guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686


Basics:

Grundposition in der Ebene
Bremsgrundposition
Hinterradbremstechnik mit und ohne Blockieren inkl. Schwerpunktverlagerung
Vorderradbremstechnik mit eek:  ) und ohne Blockieren inkl. Schwerpunktverlagerung
Vorderrad anheben, mit und ohne Antriebskraft
Hinterrad anheben, mit und ohne Bremskraft
Wiederholung:

Downhill-Grundposition
Treppenfahren
Überfahren der Geländestufe, Absetzen des Vorderrades und Nachziehen des Hinterrades
Technikteil:

Wheelie auf dem Hinterrad
Durchfahren bzw. Überfahren von Hindernissen auf dem Hinterrad, z.B. Rinnen, Bachläufe, Wurzeln
Drop, d.h. Überfahren einer Stufe und Landung zuerst auf dem Hinterrad
Singletrailrunde zum Verfestigen und Überprüfen des vermittelten Wissens/Könnens  (wenns nicht wieder zu früh dunkel ist  )
Wie auch schon beim letzten Mal werden sich die Ferngebliebenen in den A... beissen.  

Ich bleibe weiterhin gemein.  

VG Martin


PS: Neuhinzukommende nicht die ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung vergessen.  

PPS: Statt Flickzeug bitte Ersatzschlauch.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich gestern wieder vor unserem Haus auf der Treppe/Vorplatz/Straße 'gespielt' habe...



Was müssen nur die Nachbarn denken?  

"Da kütt dä Bekloppte ald widder, dä läähd sich schon up de Strohß uff de Schnüss..."  
"Mutti, schau mal, der Nachbar! Kann der nicht mal richtig Radfahren?"  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und Angst vor der Ehefrau ist kein guter Übungsbegleiter.



Da schlägst du doch wohl locker mit Worten und Umfragen zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (19. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> "Da kütt dä Bekloppte ald widder, dä läähd sich schon up de Strohß uff de Schnüss..."
> "



  "Uns kölsche Spoch" drückt es unvergleichlich in nicht enden wollender kristallener Klarheit aus.


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Was müssen nur die Nachbarn denken?
> 
> "Da kütt dä Bekloppte ald widder, dä läähd sich schon up de Strohß uff de Schnüss..."
> "Mutti, schau mal, der Nachbar! Kann der nicht mal richtig Radfahren?"


 
Ich bin in eine sehr, sehr nette Nachbarschaft eingezogen, die integrieren auch Bekloppte.  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da schlägst du doch wohl locker mit Worten und Umfragen zurück!


 
Wenn Du meinst, ich hätte ein stilles, stummes Mäuschen als Ehefrau, dann irrst Du aber gewaltig (oder heißt das hier eher gewalttätig  ).

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> "Uns kölsche Spoch" drückt es unvergleichlich in nicht enden wollender kristallener Klarheit aus.


 
Heimlich auf der Straße gespannt oder eher hier gespamt?  

VG Martin

PS: Muss Dich nicht im Gebüsch rumdrücken. Darfst das nächste Mal auf dem Vorgartenmäuerchen einen Logenplatz einnehmen.

PPS: Haste heute frei? Bist Du unausgelastet? Langweile? Zickig? Geburtstag?

Ja genau, der Kleine hat Geburtstag und schon wieder ein Jahr älter  

Trotzdem, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 37. Geburtstag.


----------



## mikel.j (19. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Blumen Martin.   
Frei habe ich heute natürlich nicht, wie Du ja als Selbständiger aus eigener Erfahrung weißt   
Nein, heute ist "Büro aufräumen" angesagt, danach Fahrrad putzen und polieren denn am Samstag geht´s ja für eine Woche zum Gardasee.


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen Martin.


 
Nix Blumen, nur mündliche Glückwünsche.  
Nachher stehst Du noch vor meiner Tür und willst Kaffee und Kuchen haben.   



			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Frei habe ich heute natürlich nicht, wie Du ja als Selbständiger aus eigener Erfahrung weißt


 
Wenn ich frei sein wollte, wäre ich jetzt selbstständig und hätte geheiratet.  



			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, heute ist "Büro aufräumen" angesagt, danach Fahrrad putzen und polieren denn am Samstag geht´s ja für eine Woche zum Gardasee.


 
Mein Büro aufräumen und mein Fahrrad putzen kannst DU auch bei mir. Bekommst dann auch Kaffee und Kuchen.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

*Einsteigen, alles einsteigen.*



*Letzter Aufruf für den heutigen Fahrtechnikkurs.*



*Einsteigen, alles einsteigen.*



*Der Kurs fährt gleich ab.*




*Last minute tickets (nix Lidl-Tickets  ) guckst Du hier:*


*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686*



*VG Martin  *



*PS: Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nicht vergessen *

*PPS: Ich mach' mich jetzt vom (Büro)Acker.*

*LAST EDIT:*

*Helm und Handschuhe nicht vergessen, Herr H.F. aus BGL (die anderen natürlich auch nicht)  *


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und sitze in meinen verschwitzten Bikeklamotten (nur Angstschweiß  ).

Jetzt erstmal ein kurzer Statusbericht. 

Ich fands klasse   Mit mir waren neun am Start.  

Die Verbesserungen der einzelnen Teilnehmer sind enorm. Bei Udo wurden sogar seine alten BMX-Synapsen wieder reaktiviert.   Und Volker hat neue Wheelie-Synapsen erfolgreich angelegt.  

Alle wurden sehr munter   und fast sturzfrei nach Hause geschickt  .

Und wieder war es zu schnell dunkel.  

Bilder und ausführlichen Bericht gibts morgen.

So, gut's Nächtle.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (19. Mai 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

Wie immer ein fettes Danke an Juchhu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



War heute wieder einmal absolut genial   

Ja , ich kann jetzt auch endlich den Wheelie     ( ich dahte schon ich würde es nie schaffen) !!

Für den Spaßfaktor gebe ich eine glatte 10.

Naja ich werd jetzt mal mein IchKannDenWheelieHefeweizen trinken und dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## sibby08 (19. Mai 2005)

Von Stefan und mir gibts auch nix zu meckern, außer das es wieder viel zu schnell dunkel war.
Jetzt heißt es üben, üben und nochmals üben. Gute Ansätze waren ja bei allen schon deutlich erkennbar. Jetzt gilt es diese noch ein wenig auszubauen und zu festigen.

Danke an unseren ach also mächtigen Lehrmeister Juchu  

Bis nächste Woche

Stefan und Udo


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja war echt Klasse!
Vielen Dank, Martin!   

Wie schon gesagt, jetzt ist üben und vertiefen angesagt.
Für den Weehlie werden ich noch eine Weile brauchen.
Sonst aber viel gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (20. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,

auch mir hat´s viel Spass bereitet ;  wenn auch der Guru mein Rad eher kritisch beäugte/bewertete im Vergleich zu den MAschinen der anderen,  habe ich gleichwohl einiges Wissen an Fahrtechnik mitnehmen können.

Fragen an Juchu : welche Rahmengröße sollte denn ein "Fully" haben bei meiner Körperlänge von 185 cm (+/- 1 cm je nach Tagesstunde).  

Wann findet die  Fortsetzung statt.  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der Bericht:

Überpünktlich vor 19:00 Uhr gings ins Grubengebiet. Dabei waren in alphabetischer Reihenfolge:

Bernd, Derk, Frank, Helmut, Marco, Stefan, Udo, Volker und Erklärbär Martin

Eins vorweg: Vormachen, erklären, beobachten, kontrollieren, verbessern und dann noch fotografieren ist doch ein bisschen viel bei dieser quirligen Meute.  

Sehnsüchtig erinnere ich mich ans letztes Jahr  , wo mir Dirk @zippi als genialer Haus- und Hoffotograf zur Seite stand.  

Ich will meinen alten zippi wieder haben und bitte im Doppelpack mit Volker.  

Genug gebettelt und geheult.  

Als erstes wurden Balancierübungen in Grundhalteposition mit idealer Gangwahl geübt. Dabei kam wieder die sogenannte Tick-Technik zum Einsatz ( 01:00-03:00 Uhr, aber das können ja jetzt alle im Schlaf betten  ).

Weiter gings es zur Bremsübungen. Optimale Bremsposition und dann aus langsamen, normalen, hohem Tempo

Hinterrad blockieren, maximale Bremskraft bis Stillstand und ohne Fussabsetzen wieder weiterpedalieren.
maximale Bremskraft bis Stillstand und ohne Fussabsetzen wieder weiterpedalieren, ohne Hinterradblockade (quasi ABS ).
Vorderrad blockieren, maximale Bremskraft bis Blockade und sofort wieder Bremse lösen (ABS läßt grüßen)
Beide Bremsen einsetzen, Hinterrad blockieren, Vorderrad bis an die Blockade die maximale Bremskraft aufbauen, bis Stillstand und ohne Fussabsetzen wieder weiterpedalieren.
Umweltverträgliches Bremsen (also keine Notbremsung), maximale Bremskraft auf Vorder- und Hinterrad ohne Blockade.
Weiter gings zum Vorderrad anheben. Zuerst nur aus der Gleichgewichtsverlagerung (Stichwort Liegestützübung), später mit Antriebskraft und unterschiedlichen Gängen. Ziel war es, über eine kurze Distanz (1-3 Meter) das Vorderrad mit Pedalieren oben zu halten und somit einen Wheelie zu fahren. Denn jetzt gings an das Durchfahren von Bächen.
(Ausführliche didaktische Beschreibung der Zwischenschritte erfolgt hier nicht, Betriebsgeheimnis  )

Erklärbär Martin gab noch einige Tipps zum Erkennen der optimalen Durchquerungsposition (Beschaffenheit des Bachbettuntergrundes, vor auf oder nach 'Stromschnellen'  ) und los ging es.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Das Ergebnis war phantastisch.  Nicht WheelieKönner verwandelten sich in WheelieKönner , und noch nie hatte ich bei einigen Teilnehmern ein fetteres Grinsen im Gesicht festgemeißelt gesehen.  

Als nächste und deutlich schwieriger Übungsform war das Durchfahren einer Bachrinne mit unmittelbaren Uphill. Krönung war ein sehr kurzer Downhill (eher Rampe) mit Downhill- und Bremsgrundposition, Zufahr auf die Rinne, blitzschnelles Freigeben der Bremsen, Gleichgewichtverlagerung, Antritt und Durchfahr der Rinne auf dem Hinterrad. Danach anschließendes Weiterpedalieren.

Da Martin das Übungsprogramm wieder viel zu voll gepackt hatte, sich die Dämmerung langsam einstellte, quengelten die ersten rum: "Wir wollen noch Wurzeldownhill, Dropps und nochmal Treppenfahren."

Dies war die Zeit, wo die Gruppe sich aufspaltet. Derk mit seinem ATB empfahl ich, die weiteren Übungen nicht mitzumachen. Tja, und Bernd war es zu nass  . ("es" bezieht sich hier auf seine Klamotten und nicht das Wetter). Die Restlichen machten sich auf zum Trail, auf Drängen des Guide eine kurze Begehung des Wurzeldownhilltrails. Und ab ging die Post. Von allen erstklassige Downhillhaltung und keinerlei Probleme. Dann noch einige Überfahrten und Sprünge an der Geländestufe und weiter zu den Treppen. Lockeres Hinunterfahren fast ohne Hinterradblockade (tja, lieber Guide mußt Du selber nochmal üben.  Volker hats Dir ja vorgemacht.  ). Kurze Stippvisite über die Brücke zum Wurzeltrail. Dann die wahnwitzige Wette des Guides: Das Hochfahren des Wurzeltrails ohne Fussabsetzen mit einer (vollen ) Flasche Champagner zu belohnen. Das Fieber brach aus. Aber erstmal den Trail hochgeschoben, dann runtergeheizt. Jetzt brach das Trialfieber bei Volker aus. Leider sollte der Guide in seiner Siegesgewissheit bestätigt werden. Nun, sie bleibt weiter gekühlt bei den anderen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Zum Schluß noch ein Gruppenfoto durch Volkers Digikamera. Und mitten in der tiefsten Dämmerung wurde der Kurs aufgelöst. 

Zum Schluß noch ein paar Fotoimpressionen (alle unter folgender URL: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=7230 )






(v.l.n.r.) Helmut, Frank, Derk, Volker, Marco, Udo, Stefan, Bernd und Martins Bike  bei der Grundhalteposition und Balancierübung 





Bernd beim Aufbau maximaler Bremskräfte (4 Bar Reifenluftdruck sind ungefähr 2 Bar zuviel  )





(v.l.n.r.) Stefan, Volker, Marco, Udo the Wheelieman, Helmut und Frank bei der Wheelieübung "Durchfahrt eines reißenden Stromes"  





(v.l.n.r.) Marco, Volker the Wheeliegod, Derk 





(v.l.n.r.) Stefan, Bernd, Frank, Volker at it's best, Helmut

VG Martin

PS: Es ist immer wieder verblüffend, wie schnell (bei genialer didaktischer Erklärbär-Methode  ) die Teilnehmer die Übungen umsetzen und ihr Wissen und Können erweitern.


----------



## Delgado (20. Mai 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> " ... wenn auch der Guru mein Rad eher kritisch beäugte/bewertete im Vergleich zu den MAschinen der anderen, ..."




Hat er bei mir auch gemacht bei meiner ersten Feierabendrunden-Teilnahme letzten August


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er bei mir auch gemacht bei meiner ersten Feierabendrunden-Teilnahme letzten August


 
Ein ATB ist aber von der Geometrie schon etwas anderes als ein Starr-MTB.  

Außerdem gucke ich immer so, dass ist der ungläubige Thomas in mir.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will meinen alten zippi wieder haben und bitte im Doppelpack mit Volker.



Wat zahlste?  

Kann die Termine schon aufgrund meiner Arbeitszeiten (bis 18 Uhr) nicht schaffen. Müsste man mal einen Glüder-Spot auswählen, dann das könnte evtl. klappen.


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wat zahlste?
> 
> Kann die Termine schon aufgrund meiner Arbeitszeiten (bis 18 Uhr) nicht schaffen. Müsste man mal einen Glüder-Spot auswählen, dann das könnte evtl. klappen.


 
Alles, was ich von den jetzigen Kursteilnehmern erhalte, teilen wir durch zwei.  

Also Liebe  und Anerkennung  .  

Ich muss mal mit Deinem Arbeitgeber sprechen.  Schließlich geht es hier um eine gesellschaftspolitische Aufgabe und um einen positiven Imagegewinn für Deinen Arbeitgeber.  Immerhin holen wir die 'Penner' von der Straße, frischen die Sozialisierung in der Gruppe auf und verhindern Straftaten oder Schlimmeres, quasi das Jugend-Gang-Projekt "Back to the Woods/Roots".  

Laß uns doch mal bei (selbstgemachten) HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf (wie schon angedacht) drüberquatschen.

Vielleicht kommen wir ja doch an den Punkt, wo wir es professioneller  , aber leider kostenpflichtig (wg. Haftpflichtversicherung  und Gewinnerzielungsabsicht   ) umsetzen.

Zwei kostenpflichtige Mitbewerber (Konkurrenz gibts für uns nicht   ) wollen für einen Halbtageskurs (ca. 4-5 Nettostunden) 39,00  bzw. 79,00  auf der Theke sehen.

So, und jetzt Du.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> auch mir hat´s viel Spass bereitet ; wenn auch der Guru mein Rad eher kritisch beäugte/bewertete im Vergleich zu den MAschinen der anderen, habe ich gleichwohl einiges Wissen an Fahrtechnik mitnehmen können.
> 
> ...


 
So, wg. Deines jugendlichen Alters  empfehle ich trotz erhöhter Anschaffungs-, Wartungs- und ggf. Reparaturkosten ein Fully. Mein bisher ältester Kursteilnehmer im letzten Jahr war über 60. Im vorgeschritteneren Alter freut sich die Wirbelsäule über den Federungskomfort. Ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe mit meinen +40.  

Ich empfehle Dir einen Touren-Fully, d.h. ein Fully mit entspannter (aufrechter) Sitzposition, idealerweise komplett verstellbaren Vorbau (nix Frauen, sondern Lenker  ). An Federweg sollten 100-120 mm vorne und hinten reichen.

Zur optimalen Geometrie sind noch weitere Daten außer Körpergröße wichtig. Kurz gesagt: Körpergröße, Schrittlänge, Rumpf- und Armlänge. Ich muss mal im Netz suchen. Es gibt Geometrierechner, mit denen Du unter Anleitung die einzelnen Bereiche Deines Körpers vermisst, dann Deine Vorlieben (Touren, Freeride etc.) eingibst. Aus diesen Daten werden dann Deine persönlichen Geometrierahmendaten ermittelt: Rahmengröße, Länge von Sitz- und Oberrohr, Höhe, Länge und Winkel des Vorbaues. Mit diesen Daten kannst Du dann die Bikehändler wahnsinnig machen.

Vielleicht kann ja einer der Mitlesenden mal eine URL zu Geometrierechner posten. Danke.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zur optimalen Geometrie sind noch weitere Daten außer Körpergröße wichtig. Kurz gesagt: Körpergröße, Schrittlänge, Rumpf- und Armlänge. Ich muss mal im Netz suchen. Es gibt Geometrierechner, mit denen Du unter Anleitung die einzelnen Bereiche Deines Körpers vermisst, dann Deine Vorlieben (Touren, Freeride etc.) eingibst. Aus diesen Daten werden dann Deine persönlichen Geometrierahmendaten ermittelt: Rahmengröße, Länge von Sitz- und Oberrohr, Höhe, Länge und Winkel des Vorbaues. Mit diesen Daten kannst Du dann die Bikehändler wahnsinnig machen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ja einer der Mitlesenden mal eine URL zu Geometrierechner posten. Danke.
> ...


Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/geometrie
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## FranG (20. Mai 2005)

Tolle Veranstaltung gestern. Danke nochmal an den Guide und Vorfahrer Martin!



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Termine schon aufgrund meiner Arbeitszeiten (bis 18 Uhr) nicht schaffen


Wir machen da mal eine Eingabe beim Cheffe. Vielleicht kannst Du ihn ja dazu bewegen, mitzukommen. Dann geht's terminlich bestimmt. Ich würde es vielleicht  auch mal an deiner Stelle mit "Betriebssport" versuchen.



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste man mal einen Glüder-Spot auswählen, dann das könnte evtl. klappen.


Ja, unbedingt! Wann? Wo?

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/geometrie
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Super, Danke Bernd   genau das meinte ich. Dann kann Derk sich das ausdrucken und in aller Ruhe messen, ausfüllen und ermitteln.

Apropo ermitteln:

Alles trocken und fit???

Ich hatte mich gestern vor dem Kurs auf einem schwierigen Wurzeluphill gelegt eigentlich weggerutscht. Kam gerade ein Jogger. Hab mich für einen Bruchteil ablenken lassen, und das Vorderrad nicht richtig plaziert. Dann ist es im Schräghang in einer kleinen Senke weggerutscht. Bumm, fette Prellung unterhalb des linken Knies. Protektoren, ich kaufe Euch.  

Sehen wir Dich beim nächsten Mal oder war das ein einmaliges (wenn auch nettes und angenehmes) Gastspiel ?

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie angedroht das Gruppenfoto.  

Von Links nach Rechts
Stefan , Frank , Udo , Helmut , Meine wenigkeit , Martin und Marco ( Ich hoffe das alle Namen zu den entsprechenden Bildern passen     )





Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Kurs und ja Martin du kriegst deine Flasche Blubberwasser von mir( Wettschulden = Ehrenschulden )

Wie schon gestern gesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   noch einmal für das zeigen des Wheelies etc. !


Gruß
Volker

P.S. Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe ein Zitat einzufügen!?!


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> P.S. Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe ein Zitat einzufügen!?!


 
Am besten, wenn Du auf den zu zitierenden Beitrag (oder Teile davon) mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Button "zitat" drückst und im Kontektmenü den Eintrag "Link in neuem Fenster öffnen" wählst.

Der zitierte Text wird in QUOTE-ON/OFF Befehle eingerahmt. Willst Du auf einzelne Zitatabsätze schreiben, mußt DU einfach jeweils QUOTE-ON oder -OFF einfügen. Teste es doch einfach mal mit der Vorschau.

Wg. Blubberwasser. Nett von Dir, war aber so nicht vereinbart.  Nehme ich aber trotzdem an.  Ich sag' aber wann. Vielleicht können wir bei einem zünftigen Grillfest in unserem beengten Haus mit kleinem Garten das Angenehme mit dem noch Angenehmeren verbinden.  (Zur Einstimmung droppen wir von der Terrasse.  Oder statt Feuerlaufen auf glühenden Kohlen (wg. Grillen und so), Feuerfahren oder Feuerreifenspringen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. Mai 2005)

siehe oben


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wg. Blubberwasser. Nett von Dir, war aber so nicht vereinbart.  Nehme ich aber trotzdem an.  Ich sag' aber wann. Vielleicht können wir bei einem zünftigen Grillfest in unserem beengten Haus mit kleinem Garten das Angenehme mit dem noch Angenehmeren verbinden.  (Zur Einstimmung droppen wir von der Terrasse.  Oder statt Feuerlaufen auf glühenden Kohlen (wg. Grillen und so), Feuerfahren oder Feuerreifenspringen.
> 
> VG Martin


Beim Grillen wäre ich dann auch mit dabei. 
Am besten nach der großen Ringwalltour, die ja gestern für 
*dieses Jahr  *    
angekündigt wurde.
Grüße Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (20. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten nach der großen Ringwalltour, die ja gestern für
> *dieses Jahr  *
> angekündigt wurde.



Das Jahr ist doch quasi schon halb rum! Oder hat das Unternehmen Ringwall ein abweichendes Geschäftsjahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (20. Mai 2005)

@juchhu

Ähm nur mal eine kleine frage. Wie viele Paletten soll ich denn beim nächsten mal mitbringen  ? Weil ich muß die dann irgendwie beisammen halten bevor die dinger wieder abgeholt werden. 



> (Zur Einstimmung droppen wir von der Terrasse.  Oder statt Feuerlaufen auf glühenden Kohlen (wg. Grillen und so), Feuerfahren oder Feuerreifenspringen.



Hört sich recht interessant an   . Bin ich dabei.



> zu den Treppen. Lockeres Hinunterfahren fast ohne Hinterradblockade (tja, lieber Guide mußt Du selber nochmal üben.  Volker hats Dir ja vorgemacht.








 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Volker


P.S. Nach ca. 30min rumprobiererei hat es endlich geklappt mit dem Zitat


----------



## juchhu (20. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Ähm nur mal eine kleine frage. Wie viele Paletten soll ich denn beim nächsten mal mitbringen  ? Weil ich muß die dann irgendwie beisammen halten bevor die dinger wieder abgeholt werden.
> 
> ...


 
Für den Anfang wären drei nicht schlecht?! Wenn das nicht unverschämt ist bzw. nicht in Deinen Master reinpasst?

Oben auf dem Parkplatz ist zur Seite des Naturfreundehause ein kleiner Wall (max. +1 m über Parkplatzniveau). Wir können z.b. die Paletten stufennförmig aufeinander gegen den Wall schieben. So hätten wir eine Dreistufentreppe mit variabler Stufentiefe (von steil bis flach) und abhängig von der Anzahl der aufeinandergelegten Paletten auch eine variable Stufenhöhe. An dem Spot könnten wir Stufenüberfahren bzw.-klettern und Drops bzw. Minisprünge üben.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2005)

Nabend.

Okay die Paletten habe ich schon bei mir. 4 Stück habe ich ergattern können  ( Danke Chef für die freundliche Leihgabe ) . Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den Rillen in den Paletten aus , müssen wir da eine Holzplatte oder sowas drüberlegen  ? ( Weil Reifen und Schlitz = Schlecht )

Nee in den Master kann ich die nicht mitbringen   .  Passen aber in den Vivaro rein.

Wie sieht eigentlich die Terminplanung aus? Wenn wir nächsten Donnerstag wieder fahren , könnten wir doch eigentlich im Anschluß ein lustiges Grill Örgchen veranstalten.   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Derk (23. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/geometrie
> Grüße
> Bernd


Danke für den Hinweis.  Ich messe un rechne seither intensiv.

Allerdings werde ich mir vorerst doch kein MB kaufen können; es fehlt bei mir der Platz, weil ich mich von keinem meiner "Alträder" trennen kann.

Im Sommer 2006 will ich dahin:

http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kr...done=http://de.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

Dort komme ich auch mit einem "ATB" voran, welches im übrigen schön leicht ist und daher auch in den Tragepassagen gut zu bewegen sein wird.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (23. Mai 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich messe un rechne seither intensiv.
> 
> Allerdings werde ich mir vorerst doch kein MB kaufen können; es fehlt bei mir der Platz, weil ich mich von keinem meiner "Alträder" trennen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Information schadet immer nur dem, der sie nicht hat.   

Viele Spass beim Messen.  Aber letztlich gilt auch: "Probieren geht über Studieren!".

Schöne Gegend für 2006 ausgewählt.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend.
> 
> Okay die Paletten habe ich schon bei mir. 4 Stück habe ich ergattern können  ( Danke Chef für die freundliche Leihgabe ) . Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den Rillen in den Paletten aus , müssen wir da eine Holzplatte oder sowas drüberlegen  ? ( Weil Reifen und Schlitz = Schlecht )
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, hab' mich was rar gemacht. Mein Schwiegervater wurde gestern wieder sehr kurzfristig operiert, und es sah nicht gut, sodass wir auf Abruf ins Emsland hier saßen.  

Da die OP sehr gut verlaufen ist, entspannt sich die Wochenplanung langsam.

So, liebe Fahrtechniker-Fanatiker und solche, die es werden wollen:

Ohne jetzt eine definitive Zusage geben zu können: 

Was haltet Ihr von kommenden Donnerstag? Wetter soll ja gut werden. Denke, Startzeit ab 18:00 Uhr, da dann das Naturfreundehaus schließt, und die Wanderer sich vom Parkplatz als auch aus dem Wald entfernen.  

Wir wiederholen ein paar Sachen vom letzten Mal, mixen noch ein paar Basics hinzu (Balancieren, Juchhus legendären Garagenkontest (nix runterdroppen  ), Slalomfahren und Kurvendrücken) und zum Schluß gereichen wir mit Volkers phantastischer Mithilfe als Desert Treppen- und Hindernisfahren mittels bereitgestellter Paletten (das wird der Knaller  ).

Oder wir treffen uns eine Stunde früher und surfen locker noch ein paar Singletrails zum Aufwärmen und/oder Demütigmachen  ?

Wen's interessiert, postet mal bitte seine/ihre Meinung bzw. Wünsche.

Kurze Anmerkung zum Schluß: Für reine Anfänger oder solche mit geringer Erfahrung, die noch nicht an einem der beiden vorherigen Kurse teilgenommen haben, ist der Kurs nicht geeignet bzw. zu anspruchsvoll.

Nicht weinen  , liebe AnfängerInnen:

Für Euch macht Martin @juchhu ab Juni mindestens einmal im Monat einen Samstagganztageskurs. Vorsetzungen: keine, äh, fast keine, denn ohne MTB, Helm, Handschuhe und Haftungsfreistellungserklärung gehts leider nicht. Aber das stellt ja kein Problem dar.

So, jetzt Ihr, und zwar in diesen Thread   

VG Martin

PS: Volker, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man die Paletten um 90° drehen, dann fahren wir quer zu den 'Rillen'  .


----------



## indo_koeln (24. Mai 2005)

Martin,
freue mich dass du nochmal einen ganztages Kurs anbieten möchtest. Leider konnte ich die letzten Male nicht dabei sein. Meine Kleine ist im Krankenhaus. Demenstprechend muss jemand bei dem Grossen bleiben. 

Hoffentlich klappt es dann 
Gruss
Ingo


----------



## FranG (24. Mai 2005)

Do, 18 Uhr, evtl. auch 19 Uhr sollte bei mir "passen". Früher kann ich auf keinen Fall...



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Volker, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man die Paletten um 90° drehen, dann fahren wir quer zu den 'Rillen'


Paletten, Rillen???
Zum Hinzufügen von Paletten nehme ich immer die F-Tasten:
F5 = Werkzeugspitzen
F6 = Farbregler
F7 = Ebenen
Allerdings um 90° gedreht bekomme ich die nur, wenn ich den Monitor auf die Seite kippe....

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2005)

indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> Martin,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Das hört sich nicht gut an.  
Drücke Däumchen und wünsche "Gute Besserung".   




			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Do, 18 Uhr, evtl. auch 19 Uhr sollte bei mir "passen". Früher kann ich auf keinen Fall...
> 
> 
> Paletten, Rillen???
> ...


 
Frank, oder der virtuelle Paletten-Fahrtechnikkurs a la Photoshop  .

Läuft also auf + 18:00 Uhr hinaus. Na, früher bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eh kein Ausgang.   

Jetzt muss nur noch Volker, der Paletten-Mähn, äh Wheelie-Könner  , mitspielen.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (24. Mai 2005)

tach zusammen.

Ich bin wie immer für alle Schandtaten bereit / dabei.    

Donnerstag 18:00 = perfekt. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> tach zusammen.
> 
> Ich bin wie immer für alle Schandtaten bereit / dabei.
> 
> ...


 
By the way: Irgendwie erinnert mich Deine Signatur an die Carefree-Werbung. 
Jetzt musst Du mir nur noch erklären, was das mit dem "ride" auf sich hat?! 

Wg. Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, gebe ich noch Bescheid und setze den Termin ins LMB rein.

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr ist OK!
Einige lockerere Trail's wären nicht schlecht.

Freitag habe ich mir auch frei genommen. Chef meinte zwar erst Arbeiten, aber als ich ihm den fertigen Auftrag heute schon in die Pfote drücken konnte, drückte der ein Auge zu.  
Morgen noch Restarbeiten... Montag gibt's was neues.
Nur mir einer Wochenendtour ist erstmal Pause, meine Frau meinte ich sei ja jedes Wochenende weg...  
Aber ist ja ein anderer Thread.

Bis dann...


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr ist OK!
> Einige lockerere Trail's wären nicht schlecht.


 
Dann können wir ja auch eine Day-Night-Morning-Tour mit Frühstück im NFH Hardt machen.  



			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag habe ich mir auch frei genommen. Chef meinte zwar erst Arbeiten, aber als ich ihm den fertigen Auftrag heute schon in die Pfote drücken konnte, drückte der ein Auge zu.
> Morgen noch Restarbeiten... Montag gibt's was neues.
> Nur mir einer Wochenendtour ist erstmal Pause, meine Frau meinte ich sei ja jedes Wochenende weg...
> Aber ist ja ein anderer Thread.
> ...


 
Tjaja, die lieben, oder auch besten Ehefrauen der Welt:  

Nicht nur das Euro nur noch 50 Cent 'wert' ist  , sondern auch der Tag hat nur noch 12 Stunden. 8 fürs Geldverdienen, 1-3 An-/Abreise und Eigenversorgung und max. 1 Stunde 'Freizeit' mit minimaler Eigengestaltungsmöglichkeit.   

Der Rest für die liebe Familie.  Aber es könnte schlimmer sein:

z.B. als Single mit max. 24 h Eigengestaltungsmöglichkeit  

In diesem Sinne  

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (25. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> he.
> 
> Kurze Anmerkung zum Schluß: Für reine Anfänger oder solche mit geringer Erfahrung, die noch nicht an einem der beiden vorherigen Kurse teilgenommen haben, ist der Kurs nicht geeignet bzw. zu anspruchsvoll.
> 
> ...




Hallo Martin,

nein, ich heule nicht, überhaupt nicht.  Ich freue mich sogar ganz toll, nicht bei Euch sein zu dürfen.  Am Donnerstag starten mein Sohnemann (noch 10 Jahre alt) und ich - ohne Ehefrau - nämlich morgens zu einer RAdtour,  die uns von Köln  nach Trier führen wird.  Wir freuen uns auf Zülpich, Hellental, Olef, Our, Sauer ,Mosel und Sonntags zurück entlang der Kyll (solange Kraft und Lust reichen). 

Schwitzt mal schön alleine.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> nein, ich heule nicht, überhaupt nicht. Ich freue mich sogar ganz toll, nicht bei Euch sein zu dürfen. Am Donnerstag starten mein Sohnemann (noch 10 Jahre alt) und ich - ohne Ehefrau - nämlich morgens zu einer RAdtour, die uns von Köln nach Trier führen wird. Wir freuen uns auf Zülpich, Hellental, Olef, Our, Sauer ,Mosel und Sonntags zurück entlang der Kyll (solange Kraft und Lust reichen).
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Derk,

da Du mindestens einmal vorher bei einem Fahrtechnikkurs dabei warst, hast Du bereits die Reifeprüfung.  
Aber bei diesem Kontrastprogramm können wir nicht mithalten.  

Viel Spass und Ausdauer sowie anhaltend gutes Wetter wünsche ich Euch.

@ alle anderen

Wenn der Veranstaltungsantrag in dreifacher Ausfertigung von meiner Kanzlerin (auf Neuwahlen kann ich lange warten  ) gnädig abgesegnet wird, dann trage ich nachher den Termin ins LMB ein. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Freigabe liegt zwar noch nicht auf dem Tisch, aber egal. Sonst muss ich halt mal eine kleine Heimrevolution machen, und die Kanzerlin im Staatsstreich absetzen, äh, vorübergehend meine ich natürlich nur.  

So, liebe Fahrtechniker-Fanatiker und solche, die es werden wollen:

Eintragen, marsch, marsch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Naturfreundehaus Hardt.


Wir wiederholen ein paar Sachen vom letzten Mal, mixen noch ein paar Basics hinzu (Balancieren, Juchhus legendären Garagenkontest (nix runterdroppen  ), Slalomfahren (Martin bringt Flaschen bzw. Pylonen mit  ) und Kurvendrücken) und zum Schluß gereichen wir mit Volkers phantastischer Mithilfe als Desert Treppen- und Hindernisfahren mittels bereitgestellter Paletten (das wird der Knaller  ).

Je nach Lust und Laune können wir aber auch erstmal ein paar Singletrails zum Aufwärmen und/oder Demütigmachen  surfen?

Kurze Anmerkung zum Schluß: Für reine Anfänger oder solche mit geringer Erfahrung, die noch nicht an einem der beiden vorherigen Kurse teilgenommen haben, ist der Kurs nicht geeignet bzw. zu anspruchsvoll.

VG Martin

PS: Für Nichtanfänger, die morgen das erste Mal dabei sein wollen:
Ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nicht vergessen.


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das ist aber böse aus.  

Ich glaube, da bekommt einer Einzelunterricht.  

Der Übungsteilnehmer wird mit "Private [Vorname]" angesprochen.
Nach Vernehmen des Drill-Comand wird mit "Sir, Yes, Sir" geantwortet.  

Laßt Euren EndlichWheelieKönner nicht alleine mit dem 'Schleifer' !!!  

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> das ist aber böse aus.
> Ich glaube, da bekommt einer Einzelunterricht.
> ...


Nee, nee,

ganz so schlimm wird's nicht, die Leute müssen ja erstmal von der Arbeit nach Hause kommen und im Forum lesen.
Aber zu dritt ist ja schon besser.    
Hatte die Woche leider wenig Zeit zum üben, dann und wann hebt sich auch mal mein Vorderrad (ein wenig).


----------



## volker k (25. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen.

Das scheint ja morgen eine richtig lustige kleine runde zu werden.   







 ist da noch jemand , wo seid Ihr??? 



Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin gleich bei meinen Eltern zum grillen eingeladen. Muß ja auch mal sein.
Ich hoffe, das ich nächste Woche wieder dabei bin. Vorausgesetzt ich habe dann nicht zu viel Übungsrückstand wg des verpassten Kursus heute  .
Wünsche euch viel spaß heute!

Gruß
Udo


----------



## koellefornia (26. Mai 2005)

Koellefornia is BACK!!!


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin gleich bei meinen Eltern zum grillen eingeladen. Muß ja auch mal sein.
> Ich hoffe, das ich nächste Woche wieder dabei bin. Vorausgesetzt ich habe dann nicht zu viel Übungsrückstand wg des verpassten Kursus heute  .
> Wünsche euch viel spaß heute!
> ...


 
Naklar, grillen bei den Eltern?! 
Ich nenne das DTV ! Ducken, Täuschen und Verpissen  

Viel Spass! Bei Deinen zz. freigelegten BMX-Synapsen habe ich keine Bedenken.  



			
				koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> Koellefornia is BACK!!!


 
Hallo Rene,

alle Maschinen des nordamerikanischen Kontinentes gewartet und repariert???  

Lust auf  'ne Fahrtechniksession?  

Dann vorherige Postings lesen und befolgen.  

Vielleicht bis nachher?!

VG Martin


----------



## koellefornia (26. Mai 2005)

nee...heute nicht mehr. komme grad von istanbul...wohl bemerkt mit dem auto.
beim nächsten mal!


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2005)

koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> nee...heute nicht mehr. komme grad von istanbul...wohl bemerkt mit dem auto.
> beim nächsten mal!


 
O Gott!  

Beim nächsten Mal mit dem Bike, dann kannst Du wenigstens die An- und Rückreise als Trainingsfahrt nutzen.  

Man sieht sich!  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

jetzt nur ein Kurzbericht:

Keine Stürze, erst Trails satt zum Auflockern, dann Slalomfahren, Garagenkontest und Palettentraining und das von Feinsten.

Der absolute Knaller war der Uphill-Paletten-Contest.

Mehr dazu und Fotos morgen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (26. Mai 2005)

Wie immer erst einmal ein fettes Lob an Martin 





. War wie immer perfekt.
Garagenkontest und Palettentrainig waren einfach nur genial. 
Der Uphill-Palettenkontest wurde von Martin auch super erklärt (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  )

Fotos kommen von mir ebenfalls erst morgen.

Diejenigen die Heute nicht dabei waren haben wirklich was verpasst!!!

Guß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

diesmal war es eine kleine übersichtliche Gruppe. Die Hälfte hatte unter fadenscheinigen Gründe abgesagt.  

Und zogen Helmut, Volker und ich kurz nach 18:00 Uhr los, um einige Auflockerungstrails zu surfen.  Das war auch gut so, denn der Naturfreundehaus-Parkplatz war übervoll. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was zu diesem Zeitpunkt unten in der Grube los war . 

Nach kurzer Zeit waren wir an einer mit dem Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad vergleichbaren Schlüsselstelle. Steil, sehr steil +70 ° Gefälle, länger und eine kleine Fahrrinne im Bruchschiefer, dafür aber Wurzelfrei und ebenfalls ohne Auslaufzone. Wir haben heute den Chickenway mit ca. -45° im Schräghang genommen. 

Abstecher ins Auenland und den Wurzel-Uphill-Pfad als Trialeinlage zur Grube hoch. In der Grube war die Hölle los. Schnell weiter und die nächste Singletrailrunde angesteuert. Kurz nach 19:00 Uhr am Ausgangspunkt angekommen, fingen wir mit dem Aufstellen der Flaschen für die Balancier- und Slalomübungen.











Um ca. 19:30 Uhr stieß Frank hinzu. Dann sollte direkt der große Garagen-Contest beginnen.

Dazu wurde mit PET-Flaschen und Pylonen eine 'Garage' nachgebaut. Ziel war es, in die Garage hineinzufahren und mit möglichst kleinem Radius zu wenden. Verpönt war dabei das Fussabsetzen und 'Mauerdurchfahren'.











Jetzt folgen Positionsverdeutlichungen:






Schöne Studie mit/durch Frank: stehende Grundposition, Krafteinleitung durch Ticks






Garagenbreite stark eingeschränkt: Breite nun unter ca. 2 Meter











So, nachdem alle dem Puddingrühren (Zitat Volker) verfallen waren, ging es zur nächsten Übung. Da der Guide im Erklären und Selberüben stark beansprucht war, fallen die Fotos ziemlich spärlich aus. Ich brauche definitiv einen Hoffotografen. 

Zuerst wurden aus 4 Paletten unterschiedliche Treppenformen aufgebaut und im/am Wall positioniert.






Danke an unseren Sponsor, ohne denn wir nie so gut geworden wären.  

Leider wurden von dem Uphill-Contest mit Stufenform (2 Stufen und anschließende Wallrampe  ) keine Fotos gemacht.  

Beim Stufenfahren merkten alle Probanten schnell, dass Technik materialschonender und schneller zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt.

Für die Königsdisziplin (Uphill-Geländestufe ca. 40 cm mit anschließender Wallrampe) wurde vom Guide Jogamän Frank kurzfristig als CoGuide engagiert.

Mit seinen autosuggestiven und meditativen Gleichgewichts- und Vorflugübungen brachte er die Teilnehmer in einen wahren Rauschzustand. Schmerzlos und verklärt (Laufen über glühende Kohlen ist langweilig  )machten sich die Teilnehmer an die Herausforderung.











Die einzelnen Übungsvorstufen, d.h. Halte- und Bewegungsablauf werden zur Wahrung der Betriebsgeheimnisse der legendären Erklärbär-Lehrmethode nicht ausgeführt.  
















Wir haben deutlich mehr geübt, als es die Fotos vermuten lassen. Natürlich haben wir die Palettenbauwerke auch im Downhill genutzt.  Wir wollen ja nichts verkommen lassen.

Etwa 21:30 Uhr wurde es langsam dunkel, und die Luft war raus. Kurzes Aufstellen zu Gruppenfoto.






Ein sehr, sehr großes Dankeschön an unseren Servicewagen-Män Volker, der für Paletten und Pylonen sowie die schnelle Heimfahrt des Guides sorgte.   






Tja, meine lieben Zauderer, die Ihr den Club der Zögerer aufmachen wollte und es Euch dann doch nochmal anders überlegt habt:  

Da ist aber jetzt ein fetter Biss in den A... fällig.  

VG Martin

PS: Ich glaube, ich sollte die MTB-Fahrtechnik-Erklärbär-Lehrmethode kommerziell ausrichten. Ohne mich selbst loben zu wollen   , es ist unglaublich  , wie schnell und wie gut die Teilnehmer die Übungen umsetzen, Sicherheit gewinnen und Können aufbauen.


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Danke Martin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




War wieder echt Klasse!
Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.    
Auch der Bericht ist gut.


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

genug von den Lobhudeleien






Jetzt sollte langsam GELD folgen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anderes Thema:

Mit Freude habe ich vernommen/festgestellt, dass ...

unserer Thread langsam in Richtung TOP 5 in der Kategorie Antworten (Ok Ok, die meisten sind von mir  ) und Hits des Unterforums

Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung schiebt.

Weiter so. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Mit Freude habe ich vernommen/festgestellt, dass ...
> ...


Hallo Martin, 
was ist denn das jetzt für eine Herausforderung/für ein Anspruch    ??

Ich dachte, daß MTB irgendwas mit Radfahren und freier Natur zu tun hat    ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> was ist denn das jetzt für eine Herausforderung/für ein Anspruch   ??
> 
> Ich dachte, daß MTB irgendwas mit Radfahren und freier Natur zu tun hat   ?
> ...


 
Wer keine Probleme hat, macht welche!   

Bernd, was ist los?  

Hat Dich keiner lieb?  
Brauchst Du ein paar Streicheneinheiten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ja, kein Problem. Komm zu nächsten Fahrtechnikkurs. 

Ich bin Lob und Anerkennung immer sehr großzügig. 


VG Martin


----------



## volker k (27. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit.

So hier die restlichen Fotos.  


Frank 







Martin









Helmut





Gruppenfoto v.l.n.r.  Frank, Martin, Volker, Helmut






Und zum guten Schluß Martin der Hiltinator  





Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Kann mir mal jemand verraten wie ich die Bilder in Groß reinsetzen kann?


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und zum guten Schluß Martin der Hiltinator
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also, so etwas. Gerade Mr. Erklärbär, Juchhu Erklärbär, alias 007 alias der Hiltinator muss in extralarge.  

Bild im Fotoalbum aus der Bilderleiste (klein) anklicken, Bild wird nun mittelgroß dargestellt (weiterer Klick führt zur extragroßen Darstellung), nun im Fenster nachuntern scrollen. Dort gibt es einen Button "In die Zwischenablage kopieren". Anklicken. Idealerweise hast DU zz. in einem weiteren Fenster den Threadeditor geöffnet. Jetzt einfach an der gewünschten Stelle die Tastenkombi [Strg] V und schon ist das Bild drin.

VG Martin

PS: Bitte Hiltinator auf Medium setzen (s.o.).


----------



## volker k (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Martin.

Meinst du so?

Martin Der Hiltinator  








Ich danke dir mal wieder    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin.
> 
> Meinst du so?
> 
> ...


 
Nicht umsonst nennen ihn seine Freunde liebvoll 'Erklärbär'.  

VG Martin

PS: An meinem "007 ich mache Euch alle"-Blick muss ich noch was arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (27. Mai 2005)

Also wenn ich gewußt hätte das ihr euch gestern do-it-yourself-Spikereifen gebastelt habt, wäre ich auch gekommen.   
Ich hoffe ihr seid anschließend nicht in den Paletten stecken geblieben   

Sieht ja nach ner Menge Spaß aus.   

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich gewußt hätte das ihr euch gestern do-it-yourself-Spikereifen gebastelt habt, wäre ich auch gekommen.
> Ich hoffe ihr seid anschließend nicht in den Paletten stecken geblieben
> 
> Sieht ja nach ner Menge Spaß aus.
> ...


 
Nix Spikesreifen: Der Erklärbär war nach dem Kurs noch nicht ausgelastet und ist mit einem Akkuschrauber bewaffnet, a la Rambo, äh Bond, James Bond, im Auftrag Ihrer Majestät durch die Hardt gezogen, quasi die hard.  

Apropo Spass: Das sieht nicht nur danach aus, sondern den hatten wir auch, und zwar jede Menge.  

Schade, dass jetzt einige eine schmerzhafte Bisswunde am A... haben.  

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?!

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Spass: Das sieht nicht nur danach aus, sondern den hatten wir auch, und zwar jede Menge.




Hmmm, schade, dann dürfte sich leider nie einer von den Tomburgern bei deinen FÜS sehen lassen.....das passt einfach nicht in unser Motto:

*"Wir sind doch nicht zum Spass hier"  *


----------



## juchhu (28. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, schade, dann dürfte sich leider nie einer von den Tomburgern bei deinen FÜS sehen lassen.....das passt einfach nicht in unser Motto:
> 
> *"Wir sind doch nicht zum Spass hier" *


 
Vielleicht liegts an den hohen Bergen und den dunkeln Täler, dass Ihr so verbissen seid!  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
hat einer, zwei oder drei Lust auf ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining diese Woche? 

Weiß schon einer, wie das Wetter diese Wochen werden soll?  

VG Martin

PS: Irgendwelche speziellen Wünsche?


----------



## MrGoodGuy (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Martin,
ich hatte zwar mein Interesse kundgetan, aber leider haben die beiden Termine zuletzt gar nicht in meinen Kalender gepaßt *sorry* ...
Diese Woche hätte ich noch Zeit, außer Mittwoch.
Frage ist natürlich, ob der Kurs nun schon zum Advanced vorgerückt ist ...
SG Dieter


----------



## volker k (31. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> hat einer, zwei oder drei Lust auf ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining diese Woche?


 
 Jaha ICH.  

Wetter soll am Donnerstag trocken sein. Wie wäre es mit ein paar öh Drops oder solch schöne sachen  ?( Ne war jetzt spaß. ODER?   ) Wir können ja auch noch mal den Palettenkontest wiederholen und vertiefen.  

Aber du machst das schon. Ich habe da volles vertrauen zu dir.   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> ich hatte zwar mein Interesse kundgetan, aber leider haben die beiden Termine zuletzt gar nicht in meinen Kalender gepaßt *sorry* ...
> Diese Woche hätte ich noch Zeit, außer Mittwoch.
> Frage ist natürlich, ob der Kurs nun schon zum Advanced vorgerückt ist ...
> SG Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter,

schön, was von Dir zu lesen.

Mittwochs nie, da sind doch die obligatorischen Feierabendrunden.  

Donnerstag schon eher, wenns nicht regnet.

Nicht der Kurs ist zum Advanced vorgerückt, sondern die Teilnehmer.  
Der Lesitungs- und Lehranspruch wird immer größer.  Da komm' ich kaum noch mit.  

Spass bei Seite.  

Nachdem wir letztes Mal Palettenklettern/-springen zwei Schritte vorwärts gemacht haben, gehen wir jetzt wieder einen Schritt zurück.

Basics bis zum :kotz:  

Alles rund ums Handling, d.h.


Grundhaltepositionen,
Bremsübungen (wie war nochmal die Trialbremshaltung?),
Kurven(drücke)technik (inkl. langer steiler geschotterter FAB (Forstautobahn  ) mit schönen engen Kurven,
Uphilltechnik bei steilem Uphilltrail mit Wurzeln (ca. 30° = 50%), 
Hinterradwendeltechnik (Balanceübung und Vorübung für Hinterradversetzen),
spezieller Garagencontest (nix droppen) für Nose Stoppie/Wheelie als Vorbereitung für Hinterradumsetzen
Hinterradumsetzen,
und, und, und bis es dunkel wird
Treffpunkt wird diemal oben in Moitzfeld auf dem Wanderparkplatz sein. Genaue Infos wg. Anreisebeschreibung folgen noch (von der AB definitiv einfacher zu finden als das NFH).

Für MTB-Fahrer ohne Tourerfahrung (sprich frisch auf dem Bike) nicht (Ausnahme Naturtalente oder Wiedereinsteiger) geeignet. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, Danke. Paletten dürfen diemal zuhause bleiben. Wann mußt Du die wieder abgeben oder ist das eine Dauerleihgabe?  

Bei den Paletten müssen wir noch die Variante 2+1 und 3 im Uphill und Downhill machen, d.h. 2+1 = 2 Paletten bilden die erste Stufe + eine weitere aufwärts sowie 3 = 3 Paletten bilden die einzige Stufe/Plattform  . Downhill wohl noch kein Problem aber Uphill heftig.

Diese Hardcore-Varianten machen wir vielleicht aber mal samstags mit den Carefree-Ridern  . Kleine Gruppe und danach zu mir ein bisschen HappaHappa vom Grill im Juchhu Park.  

Die Palettengeschichte sprengt die Leistungsanforderung für Tourer.

Deswegen schalte ich jetzt mal einen Gang zurück, wir konzentrieren uns auf so fiese Sachen wie Hinterradwedeln und Nose Stoppies/Wheelie als (Vorbereitung fürs) Hinterradumsetzen, damit wir mit Volker @enrgy gemeinsam den Kottentrail hinunterdonnern können. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wenn nicht noch etwas  dazwischen kommt,bin ich dabei.  

Gruß

Derk


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde auch dabei sein, es bleibt wohl einigermaßen trocken.     
Donnerstag's ist OK.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

es folgt die obligatorische Einladung zum Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer.

Zielgruppe sind alle FahrerInnen, die schon Touren (mindestens eine ) gefahren sind oder mindestens einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert haben, d.h. echte MTB-Frischlinge werden auf die noch kommenden echten Anfänger-Fahrtechnik-Samstagtageskurse verwiesen/vertröstet. 

Hier eintragen, marsch, marsch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

*Achtung: geänderter Treffpunkt*

*Neuer Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz in Moitzfeld südwestlich von der Hardt (nicht der südöstlich an den Sport-/Tennisplätzen in Moitzfeld).*

Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr

Ansprechpartner: Martin Nettersheim

Tel: 0700/582448-11 (AB) Mo-Fr 09:00-13:00 und 15:00 - 17:00 Uhr

E-Mail: PM oder [email protected]

Mobil: 0172/8002346, Achtung: am Kurstag ab ca. 18:30 Uhr zu erreichen, sonst nicht.

Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier links in Richtung Bensberg/Moitzfeld abbiegen. Auf der Hauptstraße (Straßenname Moitzfeld) bleiben. Nach Passieren des höchsten Punktes führt die Straße langsam abwärts in Richtung Bensberg. Links ist wieder eine Shell-Tanke zu sehen. Danach folgt auf der linken Seite die Bäckerei Erdenburg. Weiter geradeaus fahren bis eine Fussgängerinsel zu sehen ist. Rechts davon stehen am Straßenrand Glascontainer. Jetzt rechts abbiegen (immernoch Moitzfeld). Der Siedlungsstraße folgen bis die wieder leicht nach links abbiegt. Im Scheitelpunkt (schon nach Passieren der Odenthal GmbH) geht rechts die Zufahrt zum Wandererparkplatz in Richtung Waldeingang leicht abwärts. Einbiegen und PKW abstellen.

Adresse für Autonavi:

Wandererparkplatz nach der Zufahrt zu
Moitzfeld 5 (Odenthal GmbH, Bestatter und Tischlerei)
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Moitzfeld

Thema Bike und Kleidung:
Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully vorausgesetzt, ATBs bedingt geeignet, Touren- oder Cityräder ungeeignet.
In jedem Fall ein Sattelstützenschnellspanner.
Helm und Handschuhe zwingend.
Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.

Lehrinhalte  

Basics bis zum :kotz:  

Alles rund ums Handling, d.h.

Grundhaltepositionen,
Bremsübungen (wie war nochmal die Trialbremshaltung?),
Kurven(drücke)technik (inkl. langer steiler geschotterter FAB (Forstautobahn  ) mit schönen engen Kurven,
Uphilltechnik bei steilem Uphilltrail mit Wurzeln (ca. 30° = 50%),
Hinterradwendeltechnik (Balanceübung und Vorübung für Hinterradversetzen),
spezieller Garagencontest (nix droppen) für Nose Stoppie/Wheelie als Vorbereitung für Hinterradumsetzen
Hinterradumsetzen,
und, und, und bis es dunkel wird
VG Martin

PS: Ohne ausgefüllte und unterschriebene und mir vorliegende Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Derk (1. Juni 2005)

Schade, dass ich nicht zur "Zielgruppe" gehöre ...


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass ich nicht zur "Zielgruppe" gehöre ...


 
Das sehe ich nicht so, mein lieber Derk.  

Bitte um Info, wie Du zu dieser Falschinterpretation gelangt bist.

VG Martin

PS: Ich werde es ein wenig umformulieren.


----------



## Antek (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo die Damen,

schade - ich musste mich leider wieder abmelden, da ich noch einen Termin reinbekommen habe    
Wann steht denn der nächste Kurs an?

Viel Spaß heut' Abend und lernt recht fleißig  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> schade - ich musste mich leider wieder abmelden, da ich noch einen Termin reinbekommen habe
> Wann steht denn der nächste Kurs an?
> ...


 
Schade, hab' mich schon gefreut, dass Du Dich angemeldet hattest. Dann beim nächsten Mal. Wahrscheinlich wieder donnerstags, außer es regnet (im Strömen).

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Treffpunkt-/Wegbeschreibung Version 1.1  (Ergänzungen in *fett*)

Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier links in Richtung Bensberg/Moitzfeld abbiegen. Auf der Hauptstraße (Straßenname Moitzfeld) bleiben. Nach Passieren des höchsten Punktes führt die Straße langsam abwärts in Richtung Bensberg. Links ist wieder eine Shell-Tanke zu sehen. Danach folgt auf der linken Seite die Bäckerei Erdenburg. Weiter geradeaus fahren bis eine Fussgängerinsel zu sehen ist. Rechts davon stehen am Straßenrand Glascontainer. *Hinter den Glascontainer *rechts abbiegen (immer noch Moitzfeld). Der Siedlungsstraße folgen bis die wieder leicht nach links abbiegt. Im Scheitelpunkt (schon nach Passieren der Odenthal GmbH *jetzt mit Blick auf Straßenschild "Wipperfürther Str.", dahinter Carport mit zwei Wohnmobilen*) geht rechts die Zufahrt zum Wandererparkplatz in Richtung Waldeingang leicht abwärts. Einbiegen und PKW abstellen.

*Wer an den Glascontainer, der richtigen Einfahrt "Moitzfeld" und der Bushaltestelle in Richtung Bensberg vorbeigefahren ist, keine Panik. Einfach nächste rechts abbiegen, heißt jetzt "Wipperfürther Str.". Und von unten hoch Richtung Scheitelpunkt. Hinter dem Carport und Straßenschild aber vor der Odenthal GmbH links (!!!!)   abiegen in Richtung Wandererparkplatz / Wald.*

Adresse für Autonavi:

Wandererparkplatz nach der Zufahrt zu
Moitzfeld 5 (Odenthal GmbH, Bestatter und Tischlerei)
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Moitzfeld

VG Martin

*PS: Ohne ausgefüllte und unterschriebene und mir vorliegende Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. (siehe vorheriges Posting zum Download)*


----------



## volker k (2. Juni 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

Erst ein mal wieder ein fettes Lob an Martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Hat wieder ohne ende Spaß gemacht. 

@ Derk

Tja lieber Derk , ich kann im moment nur sagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  .
Erst von Rodenkirchen zum Treffpunkt dann Übungen und Uphills mit etlichen Höhenmeter auf sehr kurzer Strecke  und anschließend wieder zurück nach Hause ( wohlgemerkt mit dem Rad 





).

@ all

Die Bilder werde ich wie immer morgen reinstellen.  

Ansonsten sag ich nur noch eins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Volker


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> genug von den Lobhudeleien
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

aus oben genannten Grund:

Ohne Worte...


----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aus oben genannten Grund:
> 
> Ohne Worte...


 
Du willst Dich ja nur um das Honorar drücken.  

VG Martin

PS: Fotos und Bericht gibts gleich.  Bin erst gerade vom Shopping zuück.


----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

langsam bildet sich eine kleine Kerngruppe. 
Vielleicht sollte ich das Anforderungsprofil und Lehrinhalt einwenig zurückschrauben. Wenn ich demnächst den Samstag(halb)tageskurs für Fahrtechnikanfänger anbiete, wird dann die Hölle los sein. Wahrscheinlich werden das dann aber nicht nur AnfängerInnen sein.  

18:40 Uhr erreichte ich den Parkplatz, wo schon Helmut und Volker warteten. Kurze Zeit später erschien Derk mit seinem Bike. Auf die Frage hin, ob er denn oben auf der Straße gehabt habe, hörte ich ein bescheidenes "nein, ich bin direkt von Köln Rodenkirchen mit dem Bike hierhingefahren. Muss nachher nachher kurz vor 21:00 Uhr mich auf de Heimfahrt machen, da ich noch im Dunkeln nach Hause will." 24 km einfache Strecke nur zum Fahrtechnikkurs.   

Kann man den Fahrtechnikkurs offensichtlich doch mit Tourerambitionen verbinden. Nicht schlecht der Specht   

Da Basic bis zum :kotz: angesagt waren, heulten wir nicht rum  , sondern finden kurz vor 19:00 Uhr an.  

Auf dem Parkplatz zogen wir erstmal ein paar Runden, um Grundhalteposition zu festigen (wer hat denn eigentlich schon die 2.500 Wiederholungen geschafft?  ). Außerdem war extrem langsames Fahren und Stehen mit Balancieren angesagt. Und das klappt schon richtig gut.

Dann war Bremscontest angesagt. Mit optimaler Bremsposition gings mit Tempo einen kleine Hang hinunter, wo zuerst nur Vorderradbremsen bis kurz vor den Blockierzustand und dann gemeinsam mit Hinterradbremse soiwe die Notfallbremsung geübt wurden.

Als nächstes haben wir Kurvenfahrten und die Kurvendrücketechnik geübt. Wer uns zugesehen hat, mußte wohl der Meinung sein, wir wären nicht mehr ganz nüchtern bei den ganzen Schlangenlinien, die wir gefahren sind.

Viel Augenmerk haben wir diesmal auf die Kurvendrücketechink gelegt, die rasche Richtungswechsel (z.B. auf verwinkelten Singletrails) ermöglicht. 

Anfahrt in Grundposition stehend auf dem Bike.
Vor Kurveneinfahrt wird die Pedalkurvengrundstellung eingenommen 09:00/03:00 Uhr (linker Fuss vorne, rechter Fuss hinten) bei Rechtskurven und 03:00/09:00 Uhr (rechter Fuss vorne, linker Fuss hinten) bei Linkskurven. Beim ZUfahren auf den Scheitelpunkt der Kurve wird der kurvenäußere Fuss auf die 06:00 Uhr und der kurveninnere Fuss auf die 12:00 Uhr Position gedreht.
Der Oberkörper legt sich nicht mit in die Kurve, sondern nur das Bike wird unter dem Schwerpunkt abgekippt. Dazu wird der kurveninnere Arm gestreckt und drückt den Lenker nach unten. Der kurvenäußere Arm wird angewinkelt und zieht am Lenker. 
Nach Passieren des Scheitelpunktes und maximaler Abkippphase wird das Bike wieder aufgerichtet und sich für die nächste Kurve optimal positioniert.

Wir haben zur Übung die Parkplatzanfahrt von der Straße aus genutzt. Die Kurve zum eigentlichen Parkplatz ist abwärts geneigt, geschottern und besitzt schon Spurrillen, die als Anlieger genutzt werden können.

Zur Abschlussübung auf dem Parkplatz sind wir mit höherem Anfangstempo in die o.g. Kurve, dann Weiterfahrt auf den Parkplatz und zum Abschluß ein anfang große Kurve mit zunehmend kleiner werdenden Kurvenradius. Dabei sollte der Schwerpunkt sich langsam zum Hinterrad verschieben, da der Druck auf das Vorderrad und damit die Neigung zum Ausbrechen immer größer wird. 
Vor allendingen sollten die Teilnehmer auf das Geräusch des Vorderrades achten, da der Punkt des Ausbrechens mit einer Änderung des Ablaufgeräusches auf dem geschotterten Boden ankündigt.

Ich glaube, das Lernziel haben ich noch nicht so ganz vermitteln können. Naja, waren ja auch gerade 5-6 Mal.  

Nach soviel Übung sollte nun das Ganze mit etwas mehr Schmackes auf einer klein geschotterten Forstautobahn mit schon ordentlich Gefälle und schönen zunehmend engerwerdenden Kurven geübt werden. Mit Tempo 30 und schneller merkt man schnell, dass auch normale Forstautobahnkurven verdammt eng werden können.






Zum Abbau des Geschwindigkeitsrausches schlug ich eine feine kleine Uphillübung vor. Als die Teilnehmer vor der senkrechten Wand standen, verging ihnen das Lachen. Okok, es ist ein fieser Uphilltrail, 30° = 50%, weicher Boden mit Wurzeln und kleineren Rinnen. Leider muß zusätzlich noch um die fetten Buchen herumgekurvt werden, sodaß eine gerade Uphillstreckenführung zumindest im unteren Teil nicht möglich ist. Nach Einweisung in die optimale Uphillgrundposition und Sattel hochstellen sowie optimale Gangwahl gings in den Berg. Oben angekommen sahen alle nicht mehr so ganz frisch aus. Da aber noch 2.499 Wiederholungen anstanden, hielten wir uns nicht lange auf und vernichteten die gewonnenen Höhenmeter mit einem Downhill. Nach etlichen Wiederholung (ich meine , wir sind an die 2.500-Marke schon dicht herangekommen  ) mußte sich Derk auf den Heimweg machen, schließlich stand ja noch 24 km Rückfahrt im Hellen an. 

Die drei Muskeltiere wollten jetzt etwas Spass und fuhren zur Strafe noch mal den Uphill um auf einem kleinen Singletrail sich den Wurzeltrail zum Kadettenweiher hinabzustürzen. Die gegenüberliegende Treppe wurde noch schnell ein Paar mal als Downhilltreppenübungsstrecke genutzt. Diesmal hat der Guide es auch ohne blockierende Hinterradbremse geschafft (ist aber schon schwer   ). Weiter Kurbeln bis auf den Hardter Rücken war angesagt. Von da gings nach kurzer Zufahrt auf einen Singletrail der Extraklasse. Erstaml gabes in den Einstieg extra Brombeerranken, Brennesseln und anderes Grünzeug in Brust und Kopfhöhe (wo war mein Trails  ). Mit einen 18" Puky-MTB  hätte man den Trail anfangs besser erkennen können. 

Aber dann  , herrlich, und schon erkannten Helmut und Volker, warum wir diese Kurvendrücketechnik bis zum :kotz: geübt hatten  .

Wie immer in der Hardt war es leider auch wieder schnell vorbei, sodaß wir uns wieder einen fiesen Uphilltrail hochquälen mussten. Kurzes Gebet, denn es ging nun zur Schlüsselstelle, d.h. vor noch schnell Sattel tiefst  stellen. Dann steile Abfahrt und kurzer Singletrail aus Zufahrt vor der Schlüsselstelle.

Steil, sehr steil +70 ° Gefälle, eine kleine Fahrrinne im Bruchschiefer, dafür aber Wurzelfrei und ebenfalls ohne Auslaufzone.

Optimale Postion und Geschwindigkeit und schon war ich über die Hangkante gefahren. Uuaaaaaahhhhhhhh, ist das steil, tausend Gedanken gehen mir durch den Kopf, Okok, es waren nur zwei.


S c h e i s s e, mein Hinterrad blockiert und versucht mich zu überholen. Leichtes Lösen der HR-Bremse und den A r s c h aufs Hinterrad. Buh, das ging nochmal gut.  
Nach der Hälfte der Strecke blockierte mein Vorderrad. Die nächsten zwei Meter war ich nur darauf bedacht, den Lenker gerade zu positionieren und schnellstmöglich die Vorderradbremse leicht zu lösen.
Das letzte Drittel erreiche ich mit optimaler Position aber ungenügender Bremswirkung.  Hülfe, nach der etwa 2 m langen Auslaufzone gehts direkt ins Gebüsch bzw. vor einem Baum. Jetzt nochmal alle Kraft an die Bremsen, S c h e i s s aufs Blockieren, Du bist eh gleich unten. Kurz vor der dichten Botanik kam ich zum Stehen. Jaja, Adrenalin ist so geil.  

Kurz hinter mir kam Helmut über den Chickenway (trotzdem nicht ohne, da -45° geschotterte steile Linkskurve). Diesmal wollte Volker alles richtig machen. Leider stoppte er bei der ersten Anfahrt vor der Kante und sprach das ganze Vorhaben mit seinem Therapeuten (_Du musst jetzt erstmal tief durchatmen, Dein Sein bestimmt Dein Bewußtsein_) und Seelsorger (_Gott hat Dir diese Prüfung auferlegt, sei froh, dass es kein Kreuz ist_) sowie Drillinstructor (_Piss Dir nicht ins Hemd, kachel da jetzt runter_). Nach dem ganzen guten Zureden (Nein, machs heute nicht  ) machte er es doch. Leider heißt die Stelle nicht umsonst Schlüsselstelle. Kurz nach dem er die Hangkante überfuhr, hörten wir nur noch: S c h e i s s e, ist das steil. Und da hatte er schon hinten und danach vorne überbremst und war nicht weitgenug hinter den Sattel gegangen. Und versuchte sein Hinterrad sein Vorderrad zu überholen, sein Bike ruschte quer zur Rinne weg. Aber  , Volker kam über seinem Bike zum Stehen und stützte sich im Hang ab.   

Von hier war nun Querschieben und ein neuer Anlauf fällig. Leider, und das kennt der Guide beim 'Versauen von Schlüsselstellen' nur zu gut, war dann das Selbstvertrauen weg. Zur Ehrenrettung muss ich aber sagen, dass es wirklich sehr sehr steil ist, nur aus einer kleiner Fahrrinne besteht und durch den Bruchschiefer, der immer eine Restfeuchtigkeit besitzt, super glatt ist.

Aber, heut ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage.   

Dann gings an die Rückfahrt mit gemütlicher Toureinlage und Uphillfahrt durch das Milchborntal wieder hoch zum Parkplatz.

Das obligatorische Restgruppenfoto mit einem "B..., wo warst Du?" auf den Lippen machten wir uns auf den Heimweg. Zugegebenermaßen war meiner kurz.  

VG Martin


PS:

Diejenigen, die nicht dabei waren, müssen sich über Gewichtsprobleme langsam keine Gedanken mehr machen. Bei den fetten Fleischbrocken, die sie sich zwischenzeitlich aus dem A... gebissen haben, solllte deren Wagen langsam an zu lächeln anfangen.


----------



## volker k (3. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Kurz nach dem er die Hangkante überfuhr, hörten wir nur noch: S c h e i s s e, ist das steil. Und da hatte er schon hinten und danach vorne überbremst und war nicht weitgenug hinter den Sattel gegangen. Und versuchte sein Hinterrad sein Vorderrad zu überholen, sein Bike ruschte quer zur Rinne weg. Aber  , Volker kam über seinem Bike zum Stehen und stützte sich im Hang ab.
> 
> ...









Ja ich gebs ja zu   , ich habs versaut    .

Aber wie du schon so schön gesagt hast " Heut ist nicht aller Tage ... "   
Ich werde mich aber nachher irgendwo hinverkrümeln und das noch mal ausprobieren  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> langsam bildet sich eine kleine Kerngruppe.
> Vielleicht sollte ich das Anforderungsprofil und Lehrinhalt einwenig zurückschrauben. Wenn ich demnächst den Samstag(halb)tageskurs für Fahrtechnikanfänger anbiete, wird dann die Hölle los sein. Wahrscheinlich werden das dann aber nicht nur AnfängerInnen sein....


Hallo Martin,
Deine Berichte sind unfair:
Erstens viel zu lang und
zweitens viel zu interessant.
Man bekommt richtig Lust,   dabei auch mal wieder mitzumachen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (3. Juni 2005)

Ich kann euch erst mal nur mit dem Gruppenfoto dienen  .
Die anderen Bilder zicken gerade herum und wollen nicht ins Internet.  

v.l.n.r. Martin , Volker , Helmut








Ich sag auch nicht warum wir so grinsen    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> Deine Berichte sind unfair:
> Erstens viel zu lang und
> zweitens viel zu interessant.
> ...


 

Wie zu lang?  War doch nur ein Kurzbericht.  
Kann irgendetwas im Leben jemals 'viel zu' interessant sein?  Hoffe doch nicht!  
Lass mich kurz überlegen?! Die Mitmachlust sollte aber jetzt schon größer sein als die Leselust.  Und wie immer die Aufforderung/Einladung an Dich und alle Anderen:
Herzliches Willkommen und jederzeit gerne.   
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (8. Juni 2005)

Morgen zusammen.

Tja ich glaub das Wetter hat ein Herz für uns.   .

Wie sieht es aus mit morgen? Ist da schon was geplant , ( Soll ich die Paletten wieder mitbringen?   ) ?

Naja bis später mal

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Tja ich glaub das Wetter hat ein Herz für uns.   .
> 
> ...


 
Habe gestern eine schnelle Runde über die Straße mit meinem MTB hingelegt. Langsam kommt die Kraft und Grundlagenausdauer wieder. 21 km rund um den Königsforst mit 27-er Schnitt.  Der Anstieg vom Kinderheim Bethanien am Forsthaus vorbei und dann am Krankenhaus macht mich immer fertig. Diesmal habe ich den Anstieg zum Krankenhaus wieder mit mittlerem KB und 5-ten Gang geschafft.  

Ich glaube, ich kaufe mir doch einen Renner und laß' das mit dem MTB.  

Daher fällt morgen und zukünftig das Fahrtechniktraining aus.  

OK OK, war nur Spass.  

Wie früh sollen wir uns denn treffen (Startzeit 18:00, 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr)?

Vorschau Technikteil:

Anheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad mit und ohne Brems-/Antriebsunterstützung.

Vorbereitung und Ausführung von 

Nose Stoppie / Hinterradumsetzen
kleine Hindernisse überfahren (Wurzeln, Baumstämm(e)/(chen))
kleine Hindernisse überspringen, Schweine-Hopp / Bunny-Hopp
Und ... vielleicht ... erneutes Anfahren einer bekannten Schlüsselstelle. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (8. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie früh sollen wir uns denn treffen (Startzeit 18:00, 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr)?




Bin für *spätestens* 18:00 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## volker k (8. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit.

Jo so kurz nach 18:00 UHR würde gehen   . Früher wird aber schon ein problem.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

es folgt die obligatorische Einladung zum Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer.

Zielgruppe sind alle FahrerInnen, die schon Touren (mindestens eine ) gefahren sind oder mindestens einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert haben, d.h. echte MTB-Frischlinge werden auf die noch kommenden echten Anfänger-Fahrtechnik-Samstagtageskurse verwiesen/vertröstet. 

Hier eintragen, marsch, marsch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

*Achtung: geänderter Treffpunkt*

*Neuer Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz in Moitzfeld südwestlich von der Hardt (nicht der südöstlich an den Sport-/Tennisplätzen in Moitzfeld).*

Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr *(hab' leider vorher noch einen Termin  )*

Ansprechpartner: Martin Nettersheim

Tel: 0700/582448-11 (AB) Mo-Fr 09:00-13:00 und 15:00 - 17:00 Uhr

E-Mail: PM oder [email protected]

Mobil: 0172/8002346, Achtung: am Kurstag ab ca. 18:30 Uhr zu erreichen, sonst nicht.

Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier links in Richtung Bensberg/Moitzfeld abbiegen. Auf der Hauptstraße (Straßenname Moitzfeld) bleiben. Nach Passieren des höchsten Punktes führt die Straße langsam abwärts in Richtung Bensberg. Links ist wieder eine Shell-Tanke zu sehen. Danach folgt auf der linken Seite die Bäckerei Erdenburg. Weiter geradeaus fahren bis eine Fussgängerinsel zu sehen ist. Rechts davon stehen am Straßenrand Glascontainer. Jetzt rechts abbiegen (immernoch Moitzfeld). Der Siedlungsstraße folgen bis die wieder leicht nach links abbiegt. Im Scheitelpunkt (schon nach Passieren der Odenthal GmbH) geht rechts die Zufahrt zum Wandererparkplatz in Richtung Waldeingang leicht abwärts. Einbiegen und PKW abstellen.

Adresse für Autonavi:

Wandererparkplatz nach der Zufahrt zu
Moitzfeld 5 (Odenthal GmbH, Bestatter und Tischlerei)
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Moitzfeld

Thema Bike und Kleidung:
Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully vorausgesetzt, ATBs bedingt geeignet, Touren- oder Cityräder ungeeignet.
In jedem Fall ein Sattelstützenschnellspanner.
Helm und Handschuhe zwingend.
Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.

Lehrinhalte  

Alles rund ums Handling, d.h.

Grundhaltepositionen,
Bremsübungen (wie war nochmal die Trialbremshaltung?),
Anheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad mit und ohne Brems-/Antriebsunterstützung.
Hinterradwendeltechnik (Balanceübung und Vorübung für Hinterradversetzen),
Vorbereitung und Ausführung von Nose Stoppie / Hinterradumsetzen
kleine Hindernisse überfahren (Wurzeln, Baumstämm(e)/(chen))
kleine Hindernisse überspringen, Schweine-Hopp / Bunny-Hopp
Und ... vielleicht ... erneutes Anfahren einer bekannten Schlüsselstelle.
und, und, und bis es dunkel wird  
VG Martin

PS: Ohne ausgefüllte und unterschriebene und mir vorliegende Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## volker k (9. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit.

@ Martin

Ich komme heute mal im doppelpack. Kollege hat sich bis jetzt nur noch nicht hier im Forum angemeldet.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> @ Martin
> 
> ...


 
Okidoki, aber Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nicht vergessen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

T-55 min., letzte Meldung:

+++ hoher Besuch hat sich per Handy angekündigt +++

+++ daher keine Eintragung im LMB +++

+++ kommt mit dem Bike und folgt dem Beispiel von Derk +++

New York, London, Paris, Wetter und Frisur hält, bis nachher.   

VG Martin

PS: Ich nutze die Anreise per Bike auch als Tour.  

PPS: Ich muss noch meinen Raketenmotor auftanken, läuft etwas mager.


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Juni 2005)

Uuups, da habe ich was was verpasst.
Diese Woche habe ich viel um die Ohren, so das nicht kommen konnte.
Ich beisse mir ein Stück aus dem A....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (9. Juni 2005)

Nabend.
Wie immer erst mal das Förmliche an den Erklärbär:












Es hat heute mal wieder wahnsinnig viel spaß gemacht , mit dem Resultat das ich wieder werweiß wie aufgedreht bin und nicht ans schlafen denken brauch. ( Ja dieser Kurs ist meine wöchentliche Droge    )

Naja Bilder und so trotz alledem wie immer erts morgen.

Gruß

Volker.


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat heute mal wieder wahnsinnig viel spaß gemacht , mit dem Resultat das ich wieder werweiß wie aufgedreht bin und nicht ans schlafen denken brauch.
> Volker.



.... und wenn Du endlich schläfst träumst Du bestimmt von der

*Schlüsselstelle*.



PS: Sehr nett gestern. Äußerst cool & stylish     

PPS: Werde wohl künftig ein wenig schneller Touren.


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... und wenn Du endlich schläfst träumst Du bestimmt von der
> 
> *Schlüsselstelle*.
> 
> ...


 
Danke Michael für das nette Kompliment.   

Tja, vielleicht werden dann auch mal andere von ihrem Marathonisti-/Racer-Thron runtersteigen, wenn sie erkennen, das die richtige Fahrtechnik nicht nur äußerst cool & stylish    sondern einen auch (deutlich) schneller macht.

Es halt ein Unterschied, ob man vor einem Hinderniss (Baumstamm, Wurzelpassage, etc.) abbremsen muss, oder elegant drüber wegspringt.

Und mit der richtigen Technik (Klickies versauen den Style  ) sind schon erstaunliche Höhen zu erreichen. 40-60cm freie Kettenblatthöhe sind mit Training relativ schnell zu erreichen (weniger als 2.500 Wiederholungen  ).

By the way: Beim Sidehop (die Hochsprungvariante beim Biken  ), quasi 'Bunnyhopp" zur Seite über eine Latte liegt der Weltrekord bei 108 cm mit einem MTB.  

Ausführlicher Bericht folgt noch. Apropo Fotos:


Ich brauche einen Haus- und Hoffotograf/-filmer   
Da die Bewegungsformen komplexer werden, sind zukünftig Videofilme angesagt.  
Das würde mir die Beweisführung erleichtern (Das hast Du so gemacht! Nein, hab ich nicht! Doch, hast DU wohl, sieh selbst! )
VG Martin


PS: Eine Pseudo-Umfrage  

Liebe Erfahrene(re), welche Techniken sind bei Euch noch verbesserungswürdig bzw. wollt Ihr Euch noch aneignen und wenn ja, in welchen Situationen sollen sie Euch helfen? 

Angesprochen sollen sich folgende Zielgruppen fühlen:

Tourer, Marathonisti und CC-Racer

Freue mich über Eurer Feedback.  Vielen Dank


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .... welche Techniken sind bei Euch noch verbesserungswürdig bzw. wollt Ihr Euch noch aneignen und wenn ja, in welchen Situationen sollen sie Euch helfen?
> 
> Angesprochen sollen sich folgende Zielgruppen fühlen:
> 
> ...



Möchte trotz 140er Vorbaus und 8 cm Sattelüberhöhung *sicher* die *Schlüsselstelle* runterfahren. Natürlich *ohne* den Sattel abzusenken (dafür ist keine Zeit).

So *ähnlich* wie Bernd gestern  


Wo bleiben denn die Bilder?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte trotz 140er Vorbaus und 8 cm Sattelüberhöhung *sicher* die *Schlüsselstelle* runterfahren. Natürlich *ohne* den Sattel abzusenken (dafür ist keine Zeit).
> 
> So *ähnlich* wie Bernd gestern
> 
> ...


Hallo,
hat viel Spaß gemacht gestern!  
Ich kann an der Technik zur Schlüsselstellenabfahrt vielleicht noch etwas feilen  .
Ansonsten muß ich mir jetzt überlegen, wo ich bei meine Touren den Nose-Wheelie einsetzen kann - der ging ja schon ganz gut bei mir.
@Martin
Ich habe über die Diskussion mit den Pedalen nachgedacht und glaube, daß der Unterschied folgender ist (ist aber nur eine Vermutung, über die ich gerne diskutiere):
CC-Tourer (so wie Delgado oder ich) sitzen "im" Rad und fühlen sich am besten, wenn Biker und Bike eine Einheit sind;
DH/FR sitzen *auf* dem Rad und betrachten das Rad als "Spielgerät".
Grüße 
Bernd
P.S. Volker ist ja ein Naturtalent  ; aber darf er eigentlich in den Kurs, da es ja heißt: "... für Tourer"


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte trotz 140er Vorbaus und 8 cm Sattelüberhöhung *sicher* die *Schlüsselstelle* runterfahren. Natürlich *ohne* den Sattel abzusenken (dafür ist keine Zeit).
> 
> So *ähnlich* wie Bernd gestern
> 
> ...


 
Wir erinnern uns aber schon noch daran, dass sich Bernd im letzten Viertel gemault hat?    

Diese Augen-zu-und-durch-Methode funktioniert ja, denn bekanntlich kommen alle Flieger wieder runter. Frage ist halt nur, ob mit oder ohne (Ab)Sturz.

Kannst DU während der Fahrt in eine gestreckte Downhillposition 'gehen', d.h. die Arme sind fast durchgestreckt, Du sitzt fast auf dem Hinterrad, Brust/Oberbauch liegt auf dem Sattel? Wenn ja, kannst Du aus dieser Position auch Dich wieder in die Grundposition aufrichten?

Versuche den Positionswechsel Grundpostion -> exterme Downhillposition -> Grundposition bei langsamer Fahrten mal im aus-/eingeklickten Zustand. (2.500 Wiederholungen  )

Falls Du am Sattel hängenbleibst, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten (Sattel tieferstellen, fällt wegen Racerausübung weg  ):


Sattel aussuchen, der hinten schmal und so abgerundet bzw. heruntergezogen ist, dass ein Hängenbleiben mit der Radlerhose unwahrscheinlicher wird.
Radlerhose suchen, die geringen Reibungswiderstand hat, d .h. glatt und enganliegender ist. 
Der Nächste bitte!  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat viel Spaß gemacht gestern!
> Ich kann an der Technik zur Schlüsselstellenabfahrt vielleicht noch etwas feilen  .


 
Besser ist das. Der Abflug hätte ja auch im oberen Drittel sein könne. Das wäre dann doch etwas schmerzhafter geworden.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten muß ich mir jetzt überlegen, wo ich bei meine Touren den Nose-Wheelie einsetzen kann - der ging ja schon ganz gut bei mir.


 
Im Vergleich zum Hinterradanheben und Umsetzen ist der Nose-Stoppie (Wheelie bedeutet, dass Du einige Meter nur auf dem Vorderrad fahrend zurücklegst! Das hat gestern keiner gemacht bzw. geschafft!) deutlich leichter. Aber der Trick ist ja die Zusammenführung der einzelnen (einfachen) Bewegungsabläufe zu einer (komplexeren) Fahrtechnik.

So haben wir auch beim Bunnyhopp vereinfacht dargestellt (mindestens) zwei überlagerte Bewegungsabläufe. Und nur zusammen funktioniert es (mit grob 2.500 Wiederholungen ).



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> Ich habe über die Diskussion mit den Pedalen nachgedacht und glaube, daß der Unterschied folgender ist (ist aber nur eine Vermutung, über die ich gerne diskutiere):
> CC-Tourer (so wie Delgado oder ich) sitzen "im" Rad und fühlen sich am besten, wenn Biker und Bike eine Einheit sind;
> DH/FR sitzen *auf* dem Rad und betrachten das Rad als "Spielgerät".
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob Michael @Delgado bei dieser Aussage wirklich in Deinem Bott sitzen und mitrudern will.

Ich glaube, dass Du mit Deinem Bike noch keine Einheit bist, da Du es m.M. nach (nicht böse sein/werden ) als reinen Kraftübertrager nutzt. Erst wenn Du auf dem Bike das Gleichgewicht halten kannst und es Deinen Bewegungsimpuls durch Schwerpunktveränderung folgt (ohne Krafteinleitung durch Kurbeldrehungen und Klickies), dann wird Biker und Bike zu einer Einheit.

Das Üble an meiner Definition ist, dass man bei Vielfahrerei zwar sich langsam dem Ideal nähert, aber nur durch gezieltes Üben in kurzer Zeit erkennbare Fortschritte macht.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Volker ist ja ein Naturtalent  ; aber darf er eigentlich in den Kurs, da es ja heißt: "... für Tourer"


 
Klar darf er! 

Schließlich ist er der lebende Beweis (wobei Michael @Delgado Ansätze schon sehr gut sind) für die einzigartige Juchhu-Erklärbär-Methode.   
Nur das mit dem Rauchen müssen wir ihm noch abgewöhnen. Das ist total uncool.   

Volker ist kein Naturtalent (sorry), denn ansonsten hätte er es sich selbst beigebracht. Volker hat nur einen wesentlichen Vorteil:

Er will und er weiß, was er will, und wofür er es will. Und damit besitzt er einen unschätzbaren Vorteil. Und er ist seit Beginn des Fahrtechnikkurs in diesem Jahr bei jedem Kurs dabeigewesen und übt auch unter der Woche. Und langsam greifen alle Bewegungsübungen in einandern, und die Fortschritte werden immer schneller und größer.

Mit der Erklärbär-Methode kann jeder Fahrtechnik erlernen und perfektionieren (mich selbst eingeschlossen).


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, ob Michael @Delgado bei dieser Aussage wirklich in Deinem Bott sitzen und mitrudern will.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass Du mit Deinem Bike noch keine Einheit bist, da Du es m.M. nach (nicht böse sein/werden ) als *reinen Kraftübertrager * nutzt. Erst wenn Du auf dem Bike *das Gleichgewicht halten kannst * und es Deinen Bewegungsimpuls durch Schwerpunktveränderung folgt (ohne Krafteinleitung durch Kurbeldrehungen und Klickies), dann wird Biker und Bike zu einer Einheit.
> ...


Hallo Martin, 
so weit sind wir doch gar nicht auseinander. 

Ich dachte bisher immer, daß das besondere beim Fahrradfahren die Kraftübertragung ohne Motor ist  

Die Definition von Fahrrad siehst Du hier:
http://lexikon.freenet.de/Fahrrad:
"Ein Fahrrad (schweizerisch Velo  vom französischen Wort vélocipède, deutsch 'Schnellfuß' laut Grimms Wörterbuch) ist ein in der Regel zweirädriges, einspuriges Fahrzeug, das *mit Muskelkraft*, meist durch das Treten von Pedalen, angetrieben wird. Es wird durch Gewichtsverlagerung des Fahrers und Lenkbewegungen, unterstützt von stabilisierenden Kreiselkräften der Räder, im *Gleichgewicht * gehalten."
Das Gleichgewicht halte ich zugegebenermaßen derzeit nur über kürzere Strecken (maximal ca. 100 km  ).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nur das mit dem Rauchen müssen wir ihm noch abgewöhnen. Das ist total uncool.



Vielleicht erst mal auf die *Zigarette danach * reduzieren


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> so weit sind wir doch gar nicht auseinander.
> 
> Ich dachte bisher immer, daß das besondere beim Fahrradfahren die Kraftübertragung ohne Motor ist
> ...


 
Aber eben nicht kongruent  

Ziel ist es von den 100.000 m auf weniger als 1 m herunter zu kommen.  

Keine Sorge, wir wecken lenken Deinen Ehrgeiz noch in sinnvolle Bahnen. Irgendwann kannst DU beides. 100 km abreissen und den Jungspunte (schließlich werden neben dem Üben alle älter  ) zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt und zwar an den Schlüsselstellen mit Technik und nicht mit Kraft und Augen-zu-und-durch.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (10. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit.

Ja ich arbeite ja schon an den Bildern  .

Jaja lästert nur weiter über mein letztes bißchen Lebensqualität ( die Zigarette    ). Aber wie gestern schon gesagt werde ich es mir wohl in nächster Zeit abgewöhnen weil ich sag nur Garmisch (     )

Also wie gesagt Bilder kommen gleich.


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Wie ob ich überhaupt mitfahren darf / sollte    , keiner will mich haben    (   )


----------



## volker k (10. Juni 2005)

So die Herren.

Hier nun die Bilder obwohl diese diesmal ziemlich mager ausgefallen sind. 

Martin beim Nosewheeli







Bernd beim Nosewheeli







Volker beim Bunnyhop







Und das obligatorische Gruppenfoto v.l.n.r. Bernd , Michael , Volker , Martin







Angesichts der Debatte über das Rauchen stelle ich das Rauchergruppenfoto nicht rein   

@ Michael 

Du weißt doch die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE ist der Traum meiner Schlaflosen Nächte. ( Dementsprechend habe ich mich heute morgen auch gefühlt    , ich hatte das gefühl eine Mülltonne schaut mich durch den Spiegel an     ) .
Nächste Woche müssen wir von deinem Nosewheeli noch mal Bilder machen weil irgendwie habe ich davon keine.



Gruß  

Volker


P.S.: Wie ging das nochmal sein Text im Profil zu verlängern???


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> P.S.: Wie ob ich überhaupt mitfahren darf / sollte    , keiner will mich haben    (   /QUOTE]
> siehe oben


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> P.S.: Wie ob ich überhaupt mitfahren darf / sollte    , keiner will mich haben    (   )


Hallo Volker,
nichts gegen Dich;
wir haben uns ja gestern mal Dein Rad genauer angesehen: so ein richtiges Tourenrad ist das ja eigentlich nicht. 
Und der Kurs heißt doch:
"Fahrtechnikkurse für *Tourer*"

 
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## volker k (10. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Eine Pseudo-Umfrage
> 
> Liebe Erfahrene(re), welche Techniken sind bei Euch noch verbesserungswürdig bzw. wollt Ihr Euch noch aneignen und wenn ja, in welchen Situationen sollen sie Euch helfen?
> 
> ...










 Und ich ? ( Will auch ein Feedback geben  )   

Ich werds aber trotzdem machen : Den Nose-Stopp fänd ich nicht schlecht wenn wir den noch mal durchkauen könnten weil    .
evtl. auch nochmal das richtige Hindernisshochfahren ( Nicht springen ).
Dropen , Side Bunnyhop und Grundtechniken bis zum  :kotz: .

Gruß 

Volker

P.S.: Das mit dem Üben ist am einfachsten bei einer Radtour find ich zumindest ( zum ärgerniss der anderen Mitfahrer  ) weil man findet immer irgendeine Stelle wo man die Techniken nutzen kann. ( Und wenns nicht klappt s.....  drauf .


----------



## volker k (10. Juni 2005)

@ Bernd

Das weiß ich doch   .
Deswegen ja auch der lachende Smiley dahinter.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2005)

Hi Volker,

interessante Bilder.

Bernds Nose Wheelie ist spektakulär.

Und guckst Du! Wo mein Lenker anfängt hört Deine Federgabel erst auf


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker,
> 
> interessante Bilder.
> 
> Bernds Nose Wheelie ist spektakulär.


Hallo Michael,
ich weiß auch nicht warum mein Nose wheelie soviel anders als Eure aussehen  
Grüße
bernd


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So die Herren.
> 
> Hier nun die Bilder obwohl diese diesmal ziemlich mager ausgefallen sind.
> 
> ...


 
Also, was ich gemacht habe (oberstes Bild), ist ein Nose Stoppie, d.h. ich aus mittlerer bis langsamer Geschwindigkeit den Schwerpunkt in Richtung Lenker verlagert und zunehmendmehr Bremskraft auf das Vorderrad gebracht, bis das Hinterrad abgehoben ist. Zwar habe ich dann in dieser Position eine (sehr) kurze Strecke zurückgelegt, aber die reicht nach meiner und allgemeiner Definition nicht aus, um das als Nose Wheelie durchgehen zu lassen. Ideal dafür ist eine leicht abschüssige Strecke, um ohne Krafteinleitung durch Kurbeln trotzdem beschleunigt zu werden. Machen wir mal, sobald ich das in einzelne Bewegungsübungen zerlegt habe und selber kann   .

Zweites Bild: Sobald Bernd die restlichen 2.493 Wiederholungen gemacht hat, klappts auch mit dem Eisdielenposing.  

Drittes Bild: Großes Sorry, leider bin ich die Auslösungsverzögerung von 'meiner' DIMAGE 5i gewohnt und habe daher zufrüh ausgelöst. Deswegen mein Wunsch an einen eigenen Videofilmer/Hoffotografen.

Aber Volkers Bunnyhopps waren nahezu perfekt, auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als meine. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mehr selber üben und weniger erklären.   

Viertes Bild: Langsam bildet sich um mein Haupt eine Aura, d.h. ich werde zur Lichtgestalt.  Es könnte aber auch an der immer größerwerdenden Plätte  liegen, die die Sonne reflektiert.  

Zum Bericht habe ich keine Lust mehr.  Wer jetzt nicht Lust auf überhaupt bzw. mehr bekommen hat, dem ist nicht zu helfen. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (10. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Volkers Bunnyhopps waren nahezu perfekt




Diese Worte von Martin sind wie Balsam für meine Seele !!! 
         

Bei Bernd war es nur die Kamera schuld , er hatte sein hinterrad eigentlich oben gehabt aber das resultat sieht man ja auf dem bild wenn man nicht mit dieser blöder Technik umgehen kann.   

Wann sagtest du wolltest du einen Kamera Workshop machen  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Worte von Martin sind wie Balsam für meine Seele !!!
> 
> 
> Bei Bernd war es nur die Kamera schuld , er hatte sein hinterrad eigentlich oben gehabt aber das resultat sieht man ja auf dem bild wenn man nicht mit dieser blöder Technik umgehen kann.
> ...


 
Mein geradezu spielerischer und perfekter Umgang mit elektronischen Geräten liegt in meinem Studium (Chipdesign, Chio Chio ChioChips ) und in der wesentlichen Fähigkeit begründet, mich erst vollständig in die Bedienungsanleitung zu vertiefen und dann eins mit dem Gerät zu werden.  

Im Gegensatz zum meiner mich umgebenden Mehrheit lese ich bei z.B. technischen Weihnachtsgeschenken erst stundenlang die Bedienungsanleitung bevor ich rumspiele. Meine Frau reisst immer alles auf  , Stecker ein und an das Ding. Wie geht das? Warum funkioniert das jetzt nicht? Huch, wo ist den jetzt die Fernbedienung, Batterien, Kabel, etc. (meistens unter dem Verpackungsmüll  )?  

Nach nur wenigen Stunden Einarbeitungszeit  schreibe ich dann die ersten Besserungstipps an den Hersteller  und offeriere ihm Mitarbeiterschulungsseminare.   Schließlich muss ich ja irgendwie meine Investionskosten wieder 'einspielen'. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (10. Juni 2005)

Ach so dafür sind die dicken Papierhaufen da.  
Naja aber wo ich das problem sehe ist einfach da , das wenn du anleitung gelesen hast damit du danach meistens weniger weißt wie vorher  . Weil wenn ich mir den Roman von dieser blöden kamera anschaue könnte ich  :kotz: .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so dafür sind die dicken Papierhaufen da.
> Naja aber wo ich das problem sehe ist einfach da , das wenn du anleitung gelesen hast damit du danach meistens weniger weißt wie vorher  . Weil wenn ich mir den Roman von dieser blöden kamera anschaue könnte ich :kotz: .
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Da die Bedienungsanleitung meistens von Entwicklern, Ingenieuren, Technikern geschrieben werden, werden meist Inhalte, Fachausdrücke, Satzkonstruktionen, an denen Thomas Mann (ich sag' nur "Herr und Hund") sein Freude gehabt hätte, mit der eigentlichen Ziesetzung benutzt, mit möglichst wenigen Worten viel vermitteln zu wollen. Buh  

Vor grob 1,5 Jahrzehnten  hat mir mal ein Rhetorikreferent eingebläut:

Sprich' immer so, dass Dich ein Vierzehnjähriger versteht, d.h. in kurzen und einfach Sätzen (also nicht wie oben  ).

Das Problem ist bei Bedienungsanleitungen, dass zum Teil die wesentlichen Schritte nicht bzw. zwischen den Zeilen geschrieben sind, oder aber logisch und didaktisch in der falschen Reihenfolge vermittelt werden.

Gut sind die Anleitungen, die fünffachgeteilt aufgebaut sind.


Was wurde geliefert?
Abbildungen, wo finde ich was? Nummerierung der einzelnen Bedienelemente und durchgehend einheitliche Bezeichnung (Das Ding heißt von vorne bis hinten Zoomhebel und nicht auf einmal Vergrößerungstick)
Kurzanteilung (Batterien rein, An, Automatikprogramm, Auslöser gedrückt, Foto - ahhh wie schön, und Fotoliste scrollen), geil 
Langversion Schritt für Schritt - Erklärung der einzelnen Bedienelemente und deren technischen Auswirkungen
Beispiele: Gegenlicht, machst DU so und so; Multibildsequenz so und so
VG Martin

PS: Zugegebenermaßen habe ich einen klitzekleinen Vorteil:

Ich habe beim Studium von (mich interessierenden) Inhalten ein fotografisches Gedächnis. Lese ich durch, mach ich klick, wooaammm, abrufbereit gespeichert.


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

So, genug geprallt. Jetzt wieder in die harte Wirklichkeit, wo mir mein fotografisches Gedächnis nicht weiterhilft. 

Rasenmähen im Juchhu-Park.

VG Martin


----------



## JürgenK (10. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Tach Martin,

das ist ja wie ein spielentscheidendes Eigentor im WM-Endspiel in der 90 Minute.    


Viel Spaß beim Rasenmähen und vergiß das Abkreiden nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Martin,
> 
> das ist ja wie ein spielentscheidendes Eigentor im WM-Endspiel in der 90 Minute.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Eigentor wäre es nur geworden, wenn ich mich mit dem  (u.a.) nicht selbst kontrakariert hätte.  

Und hier nix Eigentor, sondern nur gemault, wie's in der Bikersprache heißt.  

Abkreiden macht man in Parks nicht.   

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (10. Juni 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

Nun denn, dann von mir aus auch viel spaß beim Rasenmähen  . Ich glaub ich werde mich jetzt noch ein bißchen auf mein Fahrrad schwingen und die gegend unsicher machen (    Ja auch dabei die ganzen sachen weiterüben ) . Aber das beste am ende der strecke ist ein soooo gemütlicher biergarten da muß ich einfach hin!   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## inimtb (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Martin, mit großem Interesse haben wir Dein schon etwas älteres  Angebot zu den Fahrtechnikkursen gelesen. Können wir da noch mitmachen?
Ich fahre bisher nur, habe aber 'Ängste' bergab, wenn es sehr steil ist und vor allem danach direkt um die Kurve geht. Dann bin ich wie blockiert. Die Balance kann ich bisher im Stand noch nicht länger als 1 Sekunde halten usw. Jens ist da schon besser. Viele Grüße aus Hennef-Heisterschoß von Jens und Ines.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, mit großem Interesse haben wir Dein schon etwas älteres Angebot zu den Fahrtechnikkursen gelesen.


 
Wie älteres Angebot? Das ist seit letztem Jahr ein Evergreen!   

Und das wird noch viel besser werden. 



			
				inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir da noch mitmachen?


 
Zwar bauen die einzelnen Kurse schon dikatisch aufeinander auf, da aber die Basicis immer wiederholt und vertieft werden, ist ein Quereinstieg jederzeit möglich. Sollte ein Kurs eine bestimmte Leistungsvermögen voraussetzen, schreibe ich das auch so in die Ausschreibung in diesen Thread bzw. ins LMB (Last Minute Biking). Auf der anderen Seite können die einzelnen Übungsformen durch aus parallel von unterschiedenlichen Leistungsgruppen durchgeführt werden (das bekomme ich schon hin  ). Außerdem kann man sich bei den Fortgeschritteneren was abgucken und Hilfestellung 'abfordern'. Ist eine Supertruppe, die sich gegenseitig hilft. 



			
				inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre bisher nur, habe aber 'Ängste' bergab, wenn es sehr steil ist und vor allem danach direkt um die Kurve geht. Dann bin ich wie blockiert. Die Balance kann ich bisher im Stand noch nicht länger als 1 Sekunde halten usw. Jens ist da schon besser. Viele Grüße aus Hennef-Heisterschoß von Jens und Ines.


 
Was braucht mannn/frau für eine Schlüsselstelle?


Den Mut, sie an- und durchzufahren.
Das Können, sie bis zum Ende ohne Sturz oder Unsicherheit zu fahren.
In meinen Kursen möchte ich nicht den (Wage)Mut erhöhen, sondern Können vermitteln. Das geht leider aber nur über den beschwerlichen Weg des Übens, und zwar erst Basics und dann Schritt für Schritt im Gelände umsetzen.

Denn Üben bringt Sicherheit, und Sicherheit schafft Können.

Das Ganze vermittle ich ohne Leistungs- und Gruppendruck. Wenn mann/frau trotz einzelner Vorübungen an einem Übungsspot aus Angst (sich) 'verweigert', ist dies für alle Beteiligten überhaupt kein Problem. Ganz im Gegenteil: Zeigt es mir doch, dass noch weitere Vorübungen zur Sicherheitsvermittlung durchgeführt werden müssen. 

Ich hoffe, er ist mir jetzt nicht böse, aber Volker @Volker_k hat derzeit noch ein kleines Problem mit einer Schlüsselstelle (sehr, sehr steil und rutschig). Bisher hat er beim Anfahren zweimal verweigert. Das ist auch gut so. Zeigt es doch, dass da noch eine Restunsicherheit ist. Mit weiteren Kursen und Übungen wird er die Sicherheit und Können erlangen. Und dann entscheidet er ganz alleine, wann er die Schlüsselstellen fahren wird.

So nun zu Deiner Situation (wir haben keine Probleme, wir machen welche  ):

Ich bin sicher, dass das mit viel Übung von Basics (richtige Grundhaltung im Normal-, Uphill- und Downhillbereich, Brems- und Kurventechnik) Du in kürzester Zeit Deine Angst verlieren wirst.

Kommt einfach zu den Donnerstagkursen bzw. zu den zukünftigen Samstagkursen. Bisher hat jede(r) was für sich mitnehmen können.

VG Martin


----------



## inimtb (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Martin, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, da bin ich froh und das macht mir Mut. Gestern waren wir im Siebengebirge biken. Da hätte mir auch etwas mehr Fahrtechnik gut getan. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Ab- und Aufsteigen hält gelenkig  .

Wenn meine Dienstreisen es erlauben werde ich versuchen donnerstags dabei zu sein, leider überschneidet sich dieser Termin jedoch regelmäßig mit unserer 'Frauenrunde' (siehe 'Kalinka'). Aber auch die Frauen könnten sicher noch Techniktraining gebrauchen. Deshalb wäre samstags seeeeehr gut für mich. Allerdings sind wir in den nächsten beiden Wochen samstags nicht da, wegen Marathons in Kiedrich www.redpulse.de und Frammersbach www.spessart-bike.de am Sonntag.

Ich freu mich schon...

Viele Grüße von Ines


----------



## Älex24__ (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Juchhu!

Ich möchte auch gerne an meinem Fahrstil arbeiten. Von "Technik" kann man da bisher nicht sprechen...

Wie sieht es denn mit deinem geplanten Anfänger- Samstagskurs aus? Soll der in nächster Zeit einmal stattfinden? Zur Zeit kann ich Donnerstags leider nicht.

Viele Grüße, Alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, da bin ich froh und das macht mir Mut. Gestern waren wir im Siebengebirge biken. Da hätte mir auch etwas mehr Fahrtechnik gut getan. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Ab- und Aufsteigen hält gelenkig  .


 
Hallo Ines,

Mut ist gut, Können ist besser.  

Auf- und Absteigen im Idealfall nur noch bei Touren- und Pausenbeginn sowie -ende.   (Klappt bei mir allerdings auch nicht immer  Da ist wohl noch ein bisschen Üben angesagt.  )



			
				inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn meine Dienstreisen es erlauben werde ich versuchen donnerstags dabei zu sein, leider überschneidet sich dieser Termin jedoch regelmäßig mit unserer 'Frauenrunde' (siehe 'Kalinka'). *Aber auch die Frauen könnten sicher noch Techniktraining gebrauchen.* Deshalb wäre samstags seeeeehr gut für mich. Allerdings sind wir in den nächsten beiden Wochen samstags nicht da, wegen Marathons in Kiedrich www.redpulse.de und Frammersbach www.spessart-bike.de am Sonntag.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon...
> 
> Viele Grüße von Ines


 
Ich glaube, dass jeder etwas Techniktraining gebrauchen kann. Selbst Michael @ Delgado, der Kilometer schrubbt ohne Ende und u.a. den Winterpokal 2004/2005 gewonnen hat, war letzte Woche mit von der Partie.

Er als Racer war sehr von der Bunnyhopp-Technik angetan. Sinngemäß sagte er: "Da kommst Du mit 40 km/h  ein Trail runtergeknallt und das liegt ein Ast/Baumstamm  über den Weg. Nichts mehr mit Abbremsen  , jetzt hüpfe ich einfach drüber  und verliere keine Zeit  .

Das Problem (ups, haben wir doch ein  ) ist, dass zwar jede(r) weiß, mit Technik geht bzw. fährt es sich besser, aber keine(r) nimmt sich die Zeit bzw. bei Touren ist keine Zeit zum Üben.

Ich freue mich sehr, wenn Du noch weitere Frauen im 'Schlepptau' mitbringst. Denn wenn Kondition (Eurer Part) und Technik (mein Part  ) stimmen, brauchen keine geschechtspezifischen Touren mehr angeboten zu werden.  

(Eine bessere Technik kann schneller erlernt werden, als eine gute Kondition antrainiert werden kann.  )

Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich samstag auch einen reinen Frauenkurs anbieten (sollten dann aber schon 5-10 Teilnehmerin sein).

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2005)

Älex24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Juchhu!
> 
> Ich möchte auch gerne an meinem Fahrstil arbeiten. Von "Technik" kann man da bisher nicht sprechen...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, da sind sie ja, die MTB-Frauen. Wie Baraccudas im Riff lauern sie auf ihre Beute, und  sobald der fette Fisch (Samstagfahrtechnikkurs) ins Visir kommt, schlagen sie zu.

Hallo Alexandra,

Danke für den Mut des Posting/Outings. Ich denke, dass noch mehr Frauen interessiert mitlesen, aber durch so technisch orientierte Übungen (ich sag' nur Pallettentraining   ) abgeschreckt werden.

Also der Fahrtechnikkurs richtet sich an jede Leistungsstufe und wird auch entsprechend der individuellen Leistungsstufe aufgebaut.

"Vom einfach zum schwierigen, und vom bekannten zum unbekannten!"

Das ist das Motto des Erklärbärs.  

Ich muss von ein paar kleine Voraussetzungen klären, und dann kann es samstags losgehen. Allerdings werde ich auch reine Anfängerkurse (vielleicht auch reine Frauenkurse, je nach Nachfrage) anbieten.

Weitere Infos wird es in diesem Thread geben.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

es folgt die obligatorische Einladung zum Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer am Donnerstag, den 16.06.2005.

Zielgruppe sind alle FahrerInnen, die schon Touren (mindestens eine ) gefahren sind oder mindestens einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert haben, d.h. echte MTB-Frischlinge werden auf die noch kommenden echten Anfänger-Fahrtechnik-Samstagtageskurse verwiesen/vertröstet. 

Hier eintragen, marsch, marsch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686


*Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz in Moitzfeld südwestlich von der Hardt (nicht der südöstlich an den Sport-/Tennisplätzen in Moitzfeld).*

Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr 

Ansprechpartner: Martin Nettersheim

Tel: 0700/582448-11 (AB) Mo-Fr 09:00-13:00 und 15:00 - 17:00 Uhr

E-Mail: PM oder [email protected]

Mobil: 0172/8002346, Achtung: am Kurstag ab ca. 18:30 Uhr zu erreichen, sonst nicht.

Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier links in Richtung Bensberg/Moitzfeld abbiegen. Auf der Hauptstraße (Straßenname Moitzfeld) bleiben. Nach Passieren des höchsten Punktes führt die Straße langsam abwärts in Richtung Bensberg. Links ist wieder eine Shell-Tanke zu sehen. Danach folgt auf der linken Seite die Bäckerei Erdenburg. Weiter geradeaus fahren bis eine Fussgängerinsel zu sehen ist. Rechts davon stehen am Straßenrand Glascontainer. Jetzt rechts abbiegen (immernoch Moitzfeld). Der Siedlungsstraße folgen bis die wieder leicht nach links abbiegt. Im Scheitelpunkt (schon nach Passieren der Odenthal GmbH) geht rechts die Zufahrt zum Wandererparkplatz in Richtung Waldeingang leicht abwärts. Einbiegen und PKW abstellen.

Adresse für Autonavi:

Wandererparkplatz nach der Zufahrt zu
Moitzfeld 5 (Odenthal GmbH, Bestatter und Tischlerei)
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Moitzfeld

Thema Bike und Kleidung:
Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully vorausgesetzt, ATBs bedingt geeignet, Touren- oder Cityräder ungeeignet.
In jedem Fall ein Sattelstützenschnellspanner.
Helm und Handschuhe zwingend.
Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.

Lehrinhalte  

*Alles rund ums Handling, d.h.*

*Grundhaltepositionen,*
*Bremsübungen (wie war nochmal die Trialbremshaltung?),*
*Kurventechnik, Slalomfahren und 'verschärfter Garagencontest (Achter in der Garage fahren  )*
*Anheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad mit und ohne Brems-/Antriebsunterstützung.*
*'Practice on trial' , oder 'Wie kommen wir ins Auenland?'*
*kleine Hindernisse überfahren (Wurzeln, Baumstämm(e)/(chen))*
*Bachdurchfahrten und weitere Trialübungen in der Grube unterhalb des NFH*
*und, und, und bis es dunkel wird  *
VG Martin

PS: Ohne ausgefüllte und unterschriebene und mir vorliegende Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Älex24__ (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Martin,

Alles klar! Ich werde dann mal weiter "lauern" und den Thread im Auge behalten....  ;-)

Alex


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2005)

Älex24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Alles klar! Ich werde dann mal weiter "lauern" und den Thread im Auge behalten.... ;-)
> 
> Alex


 
Du, Barracuda, Du   

Ich sehe zu, dass ich die Voraussetzungen schnell zu unser aller Zufriedenheit lösen kann.

Bis demnächst an einem der kommenden Samstage. 

VG Martin


----------



## inimtb (14. Juni 2005)

Dann sind wir auch dabei, viele Grüße Ines und Jens.

Am Donnerstag erzähle ich mal auf unserer Frauenrunde davon. Bis jetzt sind wir aber nur zwei Mitfahrerinnen.


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir auch dabei, viele Grüße Ines und Jens.
> 
> Am Donnerstag erzähle ich mal auf unserer Frauenrunde davon. Bis jetzt sind wir aber nur zwei Mitfahrerinnen.


 
Schade, dass Ihr nicht Donnerstag kommt!  Aber Du, Ines, hast Dir ja als Guide ein interessantes Alternativprogramm 'aufgehalst'.   

Aber auf der anderen Seite starten erstmal alle Samstag'neulinge' bei 'null'. Bei der Donnerstagsrunde ist der eine oder andere Teilnehmer schon anspruchsvoll(er) und wächst dem Guide langsam über den Kopf. 
So schnell kann ich die Übungsformen garnicht entwickeln!  

In Anlehung an die Bikeschule, die mich infiziert hat, werde ich drei Samstagskurse aufbauen:


Reiner AnfängerInnenkurs (BASIC I), keine Voraussetzungen außer einem MTB  
Normalkurs für TourerInnen (BASIC II), Voraussetzung außer MTB auch Tourerfahrung oder BASIC I
Aufbaukurs für TourerInnen (ADVANCED), Voraussetzung BASIC II
Die Kurse werden als Tageskurse mit Startzeit zwischen 09:00 und 10:00 Uhr (eventuell auch noch etwas später, in Abhängigkeit zur Anreisedauer)

Mittags Selbstversorgung oder Naturfreudehaus oder Juchhu Snack

Spätnachmittag Juchhu übliche Verköstigung, fette Grillparty im Juchhu Park, anschließendes Feuerwerk. OkOk, Feuerwerk nur bei zufälliger Terminübereinstimmung im Bensberger Schlosshof.  

Also Fahrtechnikkurs mit (Klein)Tour und Come-together-Event.

Falls das gewünscht wird, jetzt die Jubelschreie (*in groß und fett*) posten. Negative Kritik bestenfalls garnicht oder so (_in klein und kursiv_) posten.

VG Martin

PS: Keine Sorge, keine Umfrage


----------



## Antek (15. Juni 2005)

Schade Martin - mit meiner Teilnahme wird es morgen schon wieder nichts. Obwohl ich's nötig hätte. 
Am Samstag habe ich es nämlich auch mal mit Bike Diving in der Dhünn versucht. Klappt prima  

Ich halte den Thread im Auge und warte mal die nächste Woche ab.

Viel Spaß beim Üben

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Martin - mit meiner Teilnahme wird es morgen schon wieder nichts. Obwohl ich's nötig hätte.
> Am Samstag habe ich es nämlich auch mal mit Bike Diving in der Dhünn versucht. Klappt prima
> 
> Ich halte den Thread im Auge und warte mal die nächste Woche ab.
> ...


 
Hallo Andreas,

bewußte Technikeinlage oder unkontrollierbarer Waschzwang ?  

Ist samstags für Dich besser planbar?

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (15. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> bewußte Technikeinlage oder unkontrollierbarer Waschzwang ?


Von beidem etwas - es war schon eine bewusste Technikeinlage, die aber mit zunehmender Wassertiefe immer unkontrollierbarer wurde  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist samstags für Dich besser planbar?


Nicht zwingend. Da hat die Familie auch noch Ansprüche an mich. Donnerstags ist grundsätzlich prima. Aber  mein Brötchengeber macht mir halt ab und an einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Älex24__ (15. Juni 2005)

Falls das gewünscht wird, jetzt die Jubelschreie (*in groß und fett*) posten. 

Juchhu!!

Das hört sich gut an!    Alex


----------



## Älex24__ (15. Juni 2005)

... an der richtigen Technik für Zitate muß ich auch noch pfeilen....


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2005)

Älex24 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das gewünscht wird, jetzt die Jubelschreie (*in groß und fett*) posten.
> 
> Juchhu!!
> 
> Das hört sich gut an! Alex


 
Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer oder
ein Barracuda noch kein Riff   ,

aber immer hin ein Anfang. Danke.  

VG Martin


----------



## derLange69 (16. Juni 2005)

Hi,

werde heute abend auch dabei sein !
Was Fahrtechnik und die beschriebene "Schlüsselstelle" angeht bin ich wohl eher Anfänger, aber nicht grundsätzlich MTB-Anfänger ..
schaun 'mer mal was geht ..
Gruss und bis später
Stephan


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

derLange69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> werde heute abend auch dabei sein !
> Was Fahrtechnik und die beschriebene "Schlüsselstelle" angeht bin ich wohl eher Anfänger, aber nicht grundsätzlich MTB-Anfänger ..
> ...


 
Hallo Stephan,

schön, dass Du heute abend dabei sein willst/wirst.  

Das Befahren der Schlüsselstelle (übrigens es gibt noch weitere  ) stellt keine offizielle Übungsform dar, d.h. das Befahren ist freiwillig und setzt schon eine gewisse Technikbeherrschung/Können voraus. Da aber Volker bestimmt sie wieder anfahren will, kannst Du Dir die besagte Schlüsselstelle mindestens schon mal anschauen.   

Aber wenn Dir die Art der Fahrtechnikvermittlung, die Location Hardt und insbesondere die einzelnen Übungsspots sowie die Supertruppe zusagen, wirst Du nach ein paar Treffen auf die Frage nach Deiner personlichen Technikfähigkeit sagen können: "... eher Fortgeschrittener ..."   

Da bin ich mir ganz sicher, schließlich vermittle ich Technik und Wissen nach der anerkannten Erklärbär-Methode:  

Vom einfachen zum schwierigen und vom bekannten zum unbekannten.  

VG Martin

PS: Treffpunkt klar? Ausgefüllt und unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nicht vergessen!


----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder angucke   werde ich wohl auf den reinen Anfängerkurs warten..... dabei hätte ich heute Zeit   zwei Herzen Schlagen in meiner Brust....


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Bilder angucke


 
Ja und, vielleicht habe wir daran geübt. Niemand erwartet von Dir, dass Du die einzelnen Techniken sofort beherrscht und Dich über jede Klippe hinunterstürzt. (Das erwartet übrigens auch später keiner.  )



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich wohl auf den reinen Anfängerkurs warten..... dabei hätte ich heute Zeit


 
Das halte ich ja für eine dumme Idee, gerade weil Du Zeit.  
Teste es einfach aus. So kannst Du hinter die Kulissen schauen, einen Eindruck gewinnen und schnell erkennen, ob dieser oder der Samstagskurs (ist halt nur länger, mit kleinem Tourcharakter und anschließendem lockeren Come-togehter-HappaHappa-Event  ) was für Dich ist. (Außerdem ist heute die Gruppe klein, da sind die Übungsmöglichkeiten besser.)



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> zwei Herzen Schlagen in meiner Brust....


 
Also, gib' Deinen zwei Herzen einen Ruck und melde Dich an bzw. komm' vorbei.

Es wird Dir gefallen.  

VG Martin

PS: Außerdem, eine Frau muss doch den Anfang dieses Jahr machen, sonst trauen sich die anderen nicht. Du weißt doch:

Hannefrau, fahr' Du voraus, Du hast die dicksten Stiefel an.


----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

eine Frage noch:

was für Pedale? Klick oder Normale (bzw. Plattform auf den Klick)?

wer dann mal den Schalter raus zerren und startklar machen....


----------



## Derk (16. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Bilder angucke   werde ich wohl auf den reinen Anfängerkurs warten..... dabei hätte ich heute Zeit   zwei Herzen Schlagen in meiner Brust....



Hallo,
ich empfehle die Teilnahme - ein blutiger Anfänger bin ich selbst und habe mittlerweile zwei Teilnahmen andiesem Kurs heil und mit großem Vergnügen "überstanden".

Ich werde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht der Einzige sein werde, der bei zu waaghalsigen Sachen nur zuschaut.

Auch von der Haftungsfreistellungserklärung solltest Du Dich nicht abschrecken lassen, die "Juchhu" - bisher zumindest - seinen Probanden abforderte.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von der Haftungsfreistellungserklärung solltest Du Dich nicht abschrecken lassen, die "Juchhu" - bisher zumindest - seinen Probanden abforderte.


dass diese erforderlich ist, ist klar. würde ich an seiner Stelle auch nicht ohne machen.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage noch:
> 
> was für Pedale? Klick oder Normale (bzw. Plattform auf den Klick)?
> 
> wer dann mal den Schalter raus zerren und startklar machen....


 
Pedaleausführung sind egal.

Ideal sind aber Pedalen, die einen Käfig (ob nun mit oder ohne Klickies) besitzen.

Z. B. wie meine:







oder Plattform:





Nicht so gut für Fahrtechniktraining geeignet sind folgende Bauformen:



 oder 

, da sie keinen Käfig besitzen.

Im nicht eingeklickten Zustand steht der Schuh auf einer sehr kleinen Fläche, also eben nicht auf dem Käfig, und kann daher nur unzureichend Führungs- und Steuerungskräfte übertragen.

Allgemein wird gesagt, dass die Nutzung von Klickies die Fahrtechnik 'versaut'. Deshalb üben wir sehr häufig im nicht eingeklickten Zustand.

Komm' einfach auf dem MTB (aber keine Renner ), auf dem Du Dich am sichersten fühlst.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Komm' einfach auf dem MTB (aber keine Renner ), auf dem Du Dich am sichersten fühlst.


das wäre der SSP.... *DAS* wollt ihr sicher nicht  nee, da muß ich bremstechnisch noch ein wenig aufrüsten, die Ubrake hinten ist nicht wirklich gut.... 

Ich hab reine Klickpedale (M540), werde also die Plattform drauf stecken.


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,


nochmal (och nö, nicht schon wieder   ) zur Erinnerung:

Wann, wo, was, womit

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1961287&postcount=670

VG Martin

PS: "Womit" bezieht sich auf die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung. Nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre der SSP.... *DAS* wollt ihr sicher nicht  nee, da muß ich bremstechnisch noch ein wenig aufrüsten, die Ubrake hinten ist nicht wirklich gut....
> 
> Ich hab reine Klickpedale (M540), werde also die Plattform drauf stecken.


 
Mir machen Frauen, die vier Bikes besitzen, Angst.  

Ich sag' nur, zwei Renner, ein Singlespeeder und ein MTB. Haue, haue   

Du mußt aber jetzt nicht rumschrauben (rumschraubende Frauen, jetzt wirds gefährlich  ).

Pack' das MTB ein, komm' und gut ist.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mir machen Frauen, die vier Bikes besitzen, Angst.
> 
> Ich sag' nur, zwei Renner, ein Singlespeeder und ein MTB. Haue, haue
> 
> ...


 

Hab nur einen Renner, das andere (rote) ist auch ein SSP  


hab das Wichtigste (Haftungserklärung) bereits eingepackt, das MTB kommt gleich in den Wagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nur einen Renner, das andere (rote) ist auch ein SSP
> 
> 
> hab das Wichtigste (Haftungserklärung) bereits eingepackt, das MTB kommt gleich in den Wagen.


 
Oje, zwei SSPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, zwei SSPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin ganz harmlos....fahr an meinen SSPs ganz leichte Übersetzungen und generell und überhaupt


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde Heute (und eventl. die nächsten Male) leider nicht daran teilnehmen können. Bei mir ist eine OP-Naht ein Stück aufgegangen.    
Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Delgado (16. Juni 2005)

Würde morgen gerne ein Bild sehen auf dem Volker die Schlüsselstelle   runterfährt.

Viel Spaß heute Abend.

Werde zu Hause etwas Fahrtechnik mit dem Rasenmäher üben.


----------



## volker k (16. Juni 2005)

Ihr seid gemein!!!     

Stochert ruhig weiter in der Wunde herum und kippt noch ein bißchen Salz hinein.

Naja ich werd mal mein bestes probieren. 

Jedenfalls freue ich mich mal wieder auf nachher   .

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: VieleichtHeuteAbendSCHLÜSSELSTELLENFAHRER


----------



## mahatma (16. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, zwei SSPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht Martin!

1. ist Kathrin unser aller geliebter SSP-Schatz

und

2. ist sie ne echte Kampfschnitte,

weil du es

3. immerhin mit der frischgekürten SSP-Vize-Europameisterin zu tun haben wirst!!!

gruß mahatma


----------



## volker k (16. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werde zu Hause etwas Fahrtechnik mit dem Rasenmäher üben.




Schade.  Naja dann wünsch ich schon mal viel Spaß beim Mähen   .



Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Dann werde ich mir heut abend schon mal am besten eine riesen Packung beruhigungspillchen mitnehmen, weil falls ich es schaffe würd ich ja komplett am rad drehen.


----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> 3. immerhin mit der frischgekürten SSP-Europameisterin zu tun haben wirst!!!


bin "nur" Vize geworden.....


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ganz harmlos....fahr an meinen SSPs ganz leichte Übersetzungen und generell und überhaupt


 
Als ob Frauen eine leichte Übersetzungen hätten, also so generell und überhaupt und so!  



			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde Heute (und eventl. die nächsten Male) leider nicht daran teilnehmen können. Bei mir ist eine OP-Naht ein Stück aufgegangen.
> Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß!


 
Hättest was gesagt?! Hab' noch einen Elektrotacker in Angebot. Damit könnte ich Dir das ruckzuck so mal schnell dranheften, woran Du willst!  

Spass bei Seite! Gute Besserung und laß' Dich schön pflegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Würde morgen gerne ein Bild sehen auf dem Volker die Schlüsselstelle  runterfährt.
> 
> Viel Spaß heute Abend.
> 
> Werde zu Hause etwas Fahrtechnik mit dem Rasenmäher üben.


 
Jaja, soviel dazu, hier wird kein Gruppendruck aufgebaut.  

Und dann selber lieber Rasenmähen.  




			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid gemein!!!
> 
> Stochert ruhig weiter in der Wunde herum und kippt noch ein bißchen Salz hinein.
> 
> Naja ich werd mal mein bestes probieren.


 
Ich hätte da noch stark verunreinigtes, grobkörniges Auftausalz  

Laß mal, wenn Du es machen willst, gut und wenn nicht, dann auch gut.

Bis nachher.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht Martin!
> 
> 1. ist Kathrin unser aller geliebter SSP-Schatz
> 
> ...


 
Nun,


bin ich glücklich verheiratet und will es auch bleiben und zwar mit meiner ersten sowie einzigen Ehefrau.   

Kampfschnitte ist gut, Milchschnitte finde ich besser.  

GottseiDank habe ich keine SSP-Meisterschaft ausgeschrieben. Auf heimischen Terrain in meiner Disziplin kann ich vielleicht mein Gesicht wahren.   



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Schade. Naja dann wünsch ich schon mal viel Spaß beim Mähen  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mach Dir doch da nicht so ein Kopf draus. Es gab bei mir anfänglich 'Schlüsselstellen' (über die wir heute alle schadenfroh lachen würden), die ich über Wochen hinweg mehrmals angefahren und verweigert habe. Na und?!

Und ganz ehrlich: Es gibt immer noch genügend Juchhu-Schlüsselstellen, wo ich in absehbaren Zeit (Wochen, Monate, Jahre) diese nicht bewältigen werde. Üben bringt Sicherheit, Sicherheit schafft ...  




			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> bin "nur" Vize geworden.....


 
Das ist die Bescheidenheit, die ich an Frauen so liebe.   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (16. Juni 2005)

hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht   Wenn ich es zeitlich hin bekommen sollte, gerne wieder.  


Dann aber für die Abschlußrunde mit Licht im Wald, damit ich irgendwas vom Untergrund wenigstens erahnen kann  und nicht laufend so fahren  muß ......



Edith sprach noch: hier ist der Link zu dem Event, wo wir drüber geredet haben.
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/


----------



## bilki (17. Juni 2005)

@ juchhu

Wann findet denn der nächste Kurs statt? Würde ich auch gerne mal mitmachen ..

Bilki


----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2005)

bilki schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> Wann findet denn der nächste Kurs statt? Würde ich auch gerne mal mitmachen ..
> 
> Bilki


 
Hallo Bilki,

mal abgesehen von den in den Planungskinderschuhen steckenden Samstagganztagesfahrtechnikkursen  solltes Du Dir Donnerstag, den 23.06.2005, Startzeit voraussichtlich 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt diesmal Parkplatz des Naturfreudehauses (Beschreibung kommt noch) vormerken.

Weitere Infos hier im Thread bzw. in der Signatur meiner Postings.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (17. Juni 2005)

wie sind die Videos+Bilder eigentlich geworden? Schon gesichtet?


----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind die Videos+Bilder eigentlich geworden? Schon gesichtet?


 
Da fragt Katharina, das Kamerakind.  

Mann, mann, ist das eine S C H E I S S E. Da hab ich die technische Möglichkeit mit ca.10 Mbit/s zu streamen und dieser Drecksfotoserver speist mich mit einer Übertragungsrate von 180-220 kbit/s ab. Gähn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uplaod der Fotos ist gerade fertig. Ich habe fertig.  

Video muss ich noch uploaden Kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln. Dann noch den Bericht und ich kann für heute Feierabend machen.  Mal schauen, ob ich mir gleich frei gebe.  

Übrigens, halbe Stunde nach meiner langen und beschwerlichen Heimfahrt/Ankunft  fing es an zu regnen an.  Im Augenblick sieht es echt trübe aus.

Bisher hatten wir mit unserem Donnerstagtermin immer ein super Wetterglück.

Bis gleich/nachher.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

kleiner Bericht zum all donnerstäglichen Fahrtechnikkurs gefällig?

Dann liest und guckst Du hier weiter:

Donnerstag, den 16.06.2005, Langeweile macht sich breit, Juchhu, der Erklärbär, mailt per PM Volker an, ob der nicht Lust hat, eine Stunde früher zu starten.

Kurze Rede, lange Sinn: Kurz nach 18:00 Uhr machten sich Martin und Volker in Richtung Shell-Tanke auf, um schräg gegenüber Martins Firmenpost noch vor der Trailrunde einzuwerfen. Dann in Richtung Tennisplätze, den Wurzelpfad runter zum Kadettenweiher und dann auf den Hardter Rücken hoch gekurbelt und eine feine kleine Singletrailrunde im Nordost der Hardt gedreht. Dann weiter zur Schlüsselstelle. Heute soll es klappen. Leider ist Martin nicht in der Lage, die Videofunktion seiner Kamera zu aktivíeren.
Dieses ganze hin und her verunsichert Volker entsprechend.

Ständig die Anweisungen

"*Lächeln, nicht so verbissen!, Neinnein, so nicht!*
*Stopppp, nochmal, Schnitt, Take 1, die 15. !*
*Ah nein, ich kann so nicht arbeiten! Jetzt ist hier aber mal Ruhe am Set! S C H N A U Z E! OKOK, jetzt beruhigen wir uns erstmal!*
*Take 1.16., Ton ab (äh wir haben doch garkeine Tonspur?! RUHE !!!),*
*Kamera ab, uunnnnnndd ÄKTSCHEN.*"   

Stille im Wald, durchs Dickicht bricht der wagemutige Bike, ein kurzer Satz für ihn und ein entscheidender für die Menschheit: Wuuschh, ist es vorbei.  
Mist, jetzt hab' ich nur ein Standfoto.  






Das nächste Mal komme ich mit richtiger Technik. Tja, vielleicht möchte der wagemutige Verticalrider dazu etwas schreiben.

Da die Zeit drängte, gings einmal um die Hardt durchs Milchborntal und überpünktlich auf die Minute, genaugenommen 19:00 Uhr, waren wir am Treffpunkt, quasi die Sammelzeit voll ausgenutzt.

Dort warteten schon frohen Mutes Katharina und Stephan. Nach kurzer theoretischer EInführung (warum sitzen wir jetzt nicht auf dem Sofa mit einer Flasche Bier? Anmerkung: Ich mag kein Bier! Gar keins!!!) gings mit Grundhaltungsübungen los.

Dann kamen die verschiedensten Bremsübungen. Interessant war wieder einmal, dass mit richtiger Bremshaltung und optimaler Bremstechnik mann/frau schon einen erstaunlich kurzen Bremsweg produzieren kann.






*Volker mit sehr guter Bremshaltung* 






*Stephan ist auch schon dicht dran.*






*Da fehlt auch nicht mehr viel bei Katharina.*






*Na, Erklärbär, der Popo könnte auch noch was tiefer.* 

Nun folgte das obligatorische Kurvenfahren mit anschließender Slalomfahrt und den ersten Erkenntnissen zur Kurvendrücketechnik, die Kurventechnik für verwinkelte Singletrails.






*Wenn man den Volker jetzt nach 5/6 Kurstagen so sieht, fragt man sich, wie der vorher durch den Wald gefahren ist. Klasse, da macht das Zuschauen schon Spass. *







*Das Abkippen sieht man schon deutlich, wenn gleich der kurvenäußere Arm etwas mehr gebeugt sein könnte.*






*Katharina, ständig bestrebt mit minimalem Abstand zu der Flaschen ihr Kreise zu drehen.  *

Im Garagencontest wurden nun die Dreh-/Wendetechnik auf kleinstem Raum geübt. Auf den Fotos sieht das alles leichter aus, als es war. Durch die vielen bereits vorher durchgeführten Fahrübungen war der Bodenbelag stark aufgelockert. Dennoch hatten die TeilnehmerIn sichtlich Spass an der Sache.
Die wichtigste Erkenntnis war die, dass mann/frau immer dahin fährt, wo mann/frau hinschaut. Anfänglich locken die Begrenzungsflaschen doch als Eyecatcher.






*Nicht auf die Flaschen schauen! Nein, nein, nicht !!!*






*Jetzt wirds eng. Nicht auf die Flaschen schauen. Der gedachten Kurvenlinie mit den Augen folgen. Ja, klasse, so klappts.  *






*Ups, jetzt ist die Garage aber deutlich schmäler. Kein Problem für Dr. Oetker, himself, oder Volker, der Puddingrührer.*






*Nur kein Platz verschenken, vielleicht brauchen wir ihn ja noch.*






*Erklärbär beim Randalieren * 

Zum Schluß schafft Volker noch 3 Achter in der Garage. Die letzten 1,5 Runden sind auf Video gebannt. Leider schaffe ich es nicht, das Video upzuloaden.  

Als Abschluß des Technikteil war das Anheben des Vorderrades ohne und mit Antriebskraft. Eigentlich ganz einfach und doch von vielen im Ansatz schon falsch. Das Hochreissen wird nicht durch kraftvolles Anwinkeln der Arme erreicht, sondern durch ein tiefes Vorschieben des Oberkörpers zum/über den Lenker hin bei gleichzeitig angewinkelten Armen. Dann erfolgt ein expolsives Abdrücken der Arme (Lenker festhalten, vergleichbar mit einer Liegestützaufwärtsbewegung) und Aufrichten des Oberkörpers bis die Arme gestreckt sind. Der Oberkörper wird nach der Streckung der Arme weiter nach hinten geführt, d.h. in dieser Bewegungsphase werden die Arme nicht angewinkelt. Selbst ohne Antritt wird so eine sehr große Höhe erreicht. 

Leider hab' ich aus Blödheit diese Bilder irgendwie weggebeamt.  

Nach 2.500 Wiederholungen wird das richtig gut klappen.

Speziell für Volker baute der Erklärbär noch schnell eine weitere Übung ein. Hochreissen des Vorderrades plus Antritt plus sofortiger Schwerpunktverlagerung nach vorne zum Lenker hin und gleichzeitige Aufrichten über dem Tretlager und Lenker, quasi in der 'Vorwärtsbewegung' auf dem Hinterrad 'stehen'. 






*Der Meister  und sein Schüler * .






*Und dann stehst Du so auf dem Bike an der Eistheke. Dann wirst Du nicht so von oben herab behandelt. * 







*Kurzes Schwungholen*






*Mann, mann, strecken, hab' ich gesagt. Nicht den Entenpo rausstrecken.*







*Na also, geht doch (schon besser).*






*Perfekte Vorphase*







*Ja, super. * 






*Geht doch.*

Um 21:00 Uhr wurde der Technikteil beendet und nun folgte 'Practice on trails'. Auf schönen Singletrails ´zur Grube Cox, runter die Gardasee-Abfahrt, kurze Gedenkminute am abgesperrten Bike-Diving-Trail und zurück durchs Milchborntal zum Parkplatz zum obligatorischen Gruppenfoto.

Kaum war es im Kasten, kündigte sich der Wetterumschwung mit heftigen Windböen an. Kurze Verabschiedung und auf ein Neues nächsten Donnerstag.

VG Martin


----------



## derLange69 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von mir ein kurzes statement:

Ich fand den Abend klasse, man konnte eine Menge Tipps und Erfahrungen mitnehmen. Auch wenn man schon länger mit dem Rad unterwegs ist, gibt es trotzdem noch eine Menge teils einfache aber effektive Kniffe, die vom Erklärbär vermittelt werden.  
Un dmit der netten Truppe hat's auch ne Menge pass gemacht!
Wenn's zeitlich klappt, bin ich demnächst wieder dabei.

Gruss
Stephan

P.S.
Die Bilder snd auch klasse, bin schon auf Volkers gespannt !


----------



## volker k (17. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit.

So bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Werde jetzt mal anfangen die Bilder Upzuloaden.

Bevor ich es jetzt vergesse erst mal das Obligatorische Lob an Martin  . Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht. Vor allem noch mit dieser tollen Truppe. 

Naja dann werde ich mich jetzt erst mal outen.
Also unter diesen Setup bedingungen kann ich wirklich nicht arbeiten     . Für knapp 2- 3meter hat es ja gereicht dann aber leider nur noch blockuerende Räder und danach habe ich mich entschlossen doch lieber nach hinten abzusteigen und das Bike einfach alleine weiter runter fahren zu lassen.  
Naja ich meine ich habe ja noch 2496 versuche die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE richtig runterzukommen.  

Nun denn wie gesagt bilder folgen noch.

Wo bleibt das Video ??? 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> So bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Werde jetzt mal anfangen die Bilder Upzuloaden.
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit dem Video. Keine Ahnung warum nicht. 

Sind ca. 4,5 MB als .avi-File. Nachdem ich den Dateinamen und den 'Upload'-Button gedrückt habe, dauert es einige Zeit und mein Galleriefenster öffnet sich. Aber ich finde das Video nicht. Hülfe??? 

Ist es zu groß? Suche ich an der falschen Stelle? So ein Mist!!! 

VG Martin

PS: Auf dem Video, in dem Du Deine Puddingachter drehst, kommt die Grundhaltung, die Krafteinleitung durch Ticks und das sichere Stehen auf dem Bike super zur Geltung. 

PPS: Vielleicht hat ja einer einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (17. Juni 2005)

Hmm.  
Irgendwie kenne ich dieses Problem. Das hatte ich schon mal vor 2 Wochen als die Bilder hochladen wollte. Da wurden die auch hochgeladen weiß aber nicht wohin  . Habe es ein paar mal probiert aber hat nichts genützt. SIE SIND WEG  .

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Probier es am besten später noch mal.


----------



## Delgado (17. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich meine ich habe ja noch 2496 versuche die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE richtig runterzukommen.



Nächste Woche Do. fahr'n wir sie beide runter


----------



## volker k (17. Juni 2005)

So wie angedroht die Bilder  .






Stephan beim Kurvendrücken







Katharina beim Kurvendrücken







Stephan beim Garagenkontest







Katharina beim Garagenkontest







Martin beim Garagenkontest







Martin der Hungerbär  






Das Gruppenfoto v.l.n.r. Stephan , Martin , Volker , Katharina
Ich weiß allerdings nicht was das alles für komische Punkte sind  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (17. Juni 2005)

es schaut irgendwie nach Regen und Dunkelheit aus


----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Als Erklärbär kann das Leben so anstrengend sein,  
wenn die (kleinen) Bären los sind.  
Ich muss dann zwischendurch immer mal wieder eine Pause machen.  
Milchschnitte hilft mir dabei, wieder fit zu werden.   

Erklärbär empfiehlt Milchschnitte.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (17. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Als Erklärbär kann das Leben so anstrengend sein,
> wenn die (kleinen) Bären los sind.
> Ich muss dann zwischendurch immer mal wieder eine Pause machen.
> Milchschnitte hilft mir dabei, wieder fit zu werden.
> ...








Man beachte dabei diesen Blick/ und Kopfhaltung  . Ja ich bin sooo treu und erklär alles so gut , das ich  mir die Milchschnitte jetzt verdient habe.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Man beachte dabei diesen Blick/ und Kopfhaltung  . Ja ich bin sooo treu und erklär alles so gut , das ich mir die Milchschnitte jetzt verdient habe.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Es ist wohl eher der "Ich habe fertig"-Blick.  

VG Martin

PS: Verdient hatte ich sie sowieso.  
Nochmal Danke an Katharina, die meinem Unterzuckerung vorbeugte.


----------



## 50189K (18. Juni 2005)

ich konnte der Vorlage von mittags nicht wiederstehen  und dein Blick bei Überreichung war zu gut. Respekt, das du eine ca. 30°C warme Milchschnitte gegessen (oder getrunken?) hast  

Kann leider nächsten Donnerstag nicht


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

es folgt die obligatorische Einladung zum Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer am Donnerstag, den 23.06.2005.

Zielgruppe sind alle FahrerInnen, die schon Touren (mindestens eine ) gefahren sind oder mindestens einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert haben, d.h. echte MTB-Frischlinge werden auf die noch kommenden echten Anfänger-Fahrtechnik-Samstagtageskurse verwiesen/vertröstet. 

Hier eintragen, marsch, marsch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

*Achtung, geänderter Treffpunkt!!!*

*Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz vor dem Naturfreundhaus in der Hardt.*

Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr 

Ansprechpartner: Martin Nettersheim

Tel: 0700/582448-11 (AB) Mo-Fr 09:00-13:00 und 15:00 - 17:00 Uhr

E-Mail: PM oder [email protected]

Mobil: 0172/8002346, Achtung: am Kurstag ab ca. 18:30 Uhr zu erreichen, sonst nicht.

Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier weiter geradeaus Richtung Herkenrath.
Von der L289 Wipperfürther Str. zwischen Moitzfeld und Herkenrath auf die Straße 'Horst' links einbiegen (Schild Naturfreundehaus), dann rechts abbiegen auf die Straße 'Hardt'. Diese an einigen Häusern vorbei bis zum Waldrand. Hier teilt sich die Straße in ein Y. Rechts den Berg runter in Richtung Naturfreunde-Haus. Vor der Absperrungsschranke geht es rechts auf einen großen unbefestigen Parkplatz. Hier ist der Treffpunkt.

Adresse für Autonavi:

Wandererparkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus (östlich davon)
Hardt 44
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Herkenrath

Thema Bike und Kleidung:
Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully vorausgesetzt, ATBs bedingt geeignet, Touren- oder Cityräder ungeeignet.
In jedem Fall ein Sattelstützenschnellspanner.
Helm und Handschuhe zwingend.
Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.

Lehrinhalte  

*Alles rund ums Handling, d.h.*

*BASICS bis zum Abwinken,*
*Anheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad mit und ohne Brems-/Antriebsunterstützung.*
*'Practice on trial' , oder 'Wie kommen wir ins Auenland?'*
*Bachdurchfahrten und weitere Trialübungen in der Grube unterhalb des NFH*
*Palettentraining, d.h. Stufe(n) up-/downhill *
*und, und, und bis es dunkel wird  *
VG Martin

PS: Ohne ausgefüllte und unterschriebene und mir vorliegende Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## volker k (20. Juni 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

Uiuiui ich liebe dieses Palettentraining    , das stellt sogar die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE in den Schatten  .

Freue mich schon auf Donnerstag   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (21. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Uiuiui ich liebe dieses Palettentraining   , das stellt sogar die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE in den Schatten  .
> 
> ...


 
Damit ja jetzt bloß nicht wieder falsche Vorstellungen/Erwartungen aufgebaut werden:

Wir nutzen die Paletten, um das Stufenfahren zu üben. Zwar im Up- als auch im Downhill. Wir fangen mit einer Palette an (ca. 20 cm Höhe ungefähr Bordsteinkante) und steigern uns (wie beim letzten Mal) auf 2 - 3 Paletten, was dann ca. 40 bzw. 60 cm Stufenhöhe bedeutet. Auf Wunsch und bei den schwierigeren Übungen stehen dann zwei am Spot und sichern den Fahrer. Das Üben der großen Stufen macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn die BASICS-Übungen mit hinreichender Sicherheit ausgeführt werden. Da er eine oder andere noch vielleicht ein bisschen üben muss, bauen wir dazu zwei Spots mit unterschiedlichem Anforderungsgraden auf.

Aber zur Klarstellung: Das Paletten-/Stufentraining stellt nur einen Teilbereich dar. Ein weiterer Teil wird im Grubengelände unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses abgehalten werden. Der Spassfaktor wird gleich wenn nicht sogar größer sein (weil sich hier die Erfolge schneller einstellen  ).

Wer jetzt nicht neugierig geworden ist und am Donnerstag teilnehmen will, dem/der kann ich auch nicht helfen.

VG Martin  

PS: Schlüsselstellenfahren wird bestimmt nicht auf dem Programm der Erstkursteilnehmer stehen.


----------



## juchhu (21. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> es folgt die obligatorische Einladung zum Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer am Donnerstag, den 23.06.2005.
> 
> ...


 
Nach Rücksprache gibt es folgende Programmerweiterungen:


Inoffizieller Sammelzeit um 17:45 Uhr und inoffizielle Startzeit um 18:00 Uhr. Wir trailen dann ein bisschen durch die Hardt (da wir echte schmale Singletrails fahren, kann eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Brombeerranken von Vorteil sein), quasi vorweggenommene "Practice on trails"-Übung. Beim letzten Mal haben Katharina und Stephan als Brillenträgerin und Kontaktlinsenträger zu Recht über die schlechten Lichtverhältnisse wg. zu spätem Programmpunkt / Losfahrt 'gemeckert'. Wir sind dann pünktlich spätestens um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt zum offiziellen Start.
Auf Volkers Anregung hin werden wir ein wenig das Feeling des Samstagganztagesfahrtechnikkurses erleben. Na, schon neugierig? Klar haben wir uns gedacht und damit Ihr davon auch profitiert, hier nun die ganze Info:
Auf Volkers speziellen Wunsch werden wir nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs die Runde gemütlich mit einer kleinen Grillsession ausklingen lassen. Wer dabei sein will, muss nur für sein eigenes HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf sorgen und hier in den Thread eine kurze Info posten.
VG Martin

PS: Nun hat der Thread in den Kategorie Antworten und Hits Platz 5 im Unterforum erreicht. Ich danke mir für die meisten Antworten  und Euch für Eurer Interesse und tatkräftige Unterstützung/Teilnahme.   

Weiter so.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Nun hat der Thread in den Kategorie Antworten und Hits Platz 5 im Unterforum erreicht. Ich danke mir für die meisten Antworten  und Euch für Eurer Interesse und tatkräftige Unterstützung/Teilnahme.
> 
> Weiter so.




Wobei aber 414 der 723 Posts aus dem letzten Jahr stammen...


----------



## MrGoodGuy (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Martin,
ich melde mich denn (endlich) für Donnerstag an - der erste seit Wochen, an dem NICHT irgendetwas Wichtigeres/Geschäftliches ansteht.
HFE bringe ich natürlich mit ;-)
SG Dieter


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei aber 414 der 723 Posts aus dem letzten Jahr stammen...


 
Ja und?! Und von den 414 sind wahrscheinlich ca. 300 von mir.  

Aber das Jahr ist noch jung und mal schauen, wen wir da noch so fressen können. Hauptsache, die "come together and let have fun"-Angebote werden mehr. In welchem Thread und durch welchen Initiator ist doch s c h e i s s egal.

Was macht Dein Vorderrad, lieber Trialgott?

VG Martin

PS: Hab' mir gerade die Mühe gemacht:

414 Postings im Zeitraum vom 30.06. - 23.09.2004 (ca. 3 Monate)
309 Postings im Zeitraum vom 27.04. - 21.06.2005 (ca. 2 Monate)

Na, die 1.000 werden wir (ich?  ) ja wohl noch dieses Jahr knacken.  

Danke für Deinen Beitrag und die resultierenden Hits.


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> ich melde mich denn (endlich) für Donnerstag an - der erste seit Wochen, an dem NICHT irgendetwas Wichtigeres/Geschäftliches ansteht.
> HFE bringe ich natürlich mit ;-)
> SG Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter,

Klasse, dass das offensichtlich klappen wird. 

Inoffizieller Start 18:00 Uhr mit einer Singletrailrunde, offizieller Start 19:00 mit den Fahrtechniktraining.

Falls Du beim Grillen dabei bleiben und nicht nur zuschauen willst, HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf zur Eigenversorgung nicht vergessen.

Bis Morgen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2005)

.... und mir gerade ein Nerve RC9 gekauft (zieht Euch warm an ..   ).

Liefertermin vorr. Mitte August.

Gerade rechtzeitig für Hardys Schweiz-Event.

Gruß & bis Morgen. 

Komme wg. Heimfahrt wohl nur zur inoffiziellen Trailtour von 18:00 - 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... und mir gerade ein Nerve RC9 gekauft (zieht Euch warm an ..
> 
> Liefertermin vorr. Mitte August.
> 
> Gerade rechtzeitig für Hardys Schweiz-Event.


 
Gute Wahl.  Hoffe nur, dass Canyon sein anhaltendes Logistikproblem löst  , sonst kannst Du Dir Deine RaceRakete direkt unter dem Weihnachtsbaum stellen. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß & bis Morgen.
> 
> Komme wg. Heimfahrt wohl nur zur inoffiziellen Trailtour von 18:00 - 19:00 Uhr.


 
Schön, dass Du kommst.  Schade, dass Du nur kurz bleiben willst.  Anreise mit Bike?  

VG Martin

PS: Auf die Gefahr hin, dass Du jetzt "WEISS ICH SCHON" 'schreist', Treffpunkt in der Hardt am Naturfreundehaus nicht in Moitzfeld wie bei Deinem letzten 'Besuch'.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Anreise mit Bike?




Ja klar! 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Auf die Gefahr hin, dass Du jetzt "WEISS ICH SCHON" 'schreist', Treffpunkt in der Hardt am Naturfreundehaus nicht in Moitzfeld wie bei Deinem letzten 'Besuch'.



Weiß ich schon


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar!


 
Poste doch mal die Entfernungs- und Höhenmeterdaten für An- und Abreise. Das wird hier einige (mich selbst eingeschlossen) Teilnehmer und Ehemalige ganz schon frusten.   



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß ich schon


 
Sorry, wie konnte ich nur den Hauch des Zweifels mangelnder Intelligenz, Lese- und Handlungsfähigkeit in mir tragen???    

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Poste doch mal die Entfernungs- und Höhenmeterdaten für An- und Abreise. Das wird hier einige (mich selbst eingeschlossen) Teilnehmer und Ehemalige ganz schon frusten.
> 
> VG Martin



Wahrscheinlich bin ich selbst am meisten gefrustet wenn's morgen Abend wieder > 30° Grad hat.

Entfernungsdaten kannst Du ja noch durch Deine Runde beeinflussen.
Schätze ich komme so auf 120 - 130 km.


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich bin ich selbst am meisten gefrustet wenn's morgen Abend wieder > 30° Grad hat.
> 
> Entfernungsdaten kannst Du ja noch durch Deine Runde beeinflussen.
> Schätze ich komme so auf 120 - 130 km.


 
An selbst wenn wir in der Singletrailrunde einen 15-20 km/h Schnitt machen würden (was ich stark bezweifle), dann macht das gerade mal ca. +15 % Mehrstrecke aus. Die reißt Du doch auf einem Pedal ab.  

Hab' mir gerade die Beschreibung und Ausstattungsliste vom RC9 nochmal durchgelesen. Geil, geil, gefällt mir.  10,4 kg ohne Pedalen ist ja schonmal ein Wort für Fully mit Scheibenbremsen.  Ich bleibe immer wieder bei der ES - Serie und bei der Big Mountain - Serie hängen.  Ich glaube, dass ich für meine immer größerwerdenden Freerider-Tendenzen meinen Federweg verdoppeln sollte. Mit 80/80 mm Federweg komme ich bei ruppiger Fahrweise langsam an meine Grenzen.  Tja, für die Investition bekomme ich leider keine Freigabe.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was macht Dein Vorderrad, lieber Trialgott?...



Ist wieder ganz, erste Touren mit der dicken 203er Scheibe schon gefahren, man muß sich wirklich "etwas" umgewöhnen mit der immensen Bremspower - dabei ist die Scheibe noch garnicht richtig eingefahren, uuups!


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wieder ganz, erste Touren mit der dicken 203er Scheibe schon gefahren, man muß sich wirklich "etwas" umgewöhnen mit der immensen Bremspower - dabei ist die Scheibe noch garnicht richtig eingefahren, uuups!


 
Vorsicht, Vorsicht, nach der Einfahrzeit können die Dinger richtig bissig werden.  

Wäre doch ärgerlich , wenn der nächste Sturz selbstverursacht werden würde.  

Sag' mal, ist die Lefty (mit 80 mm?) überhaupt für 200-er Scheibe freigegeben, oder spielst DU Versuchskaninchen?

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, Vorsicht, nach der Einfahrzeit können die Dinger richtig bissig werden.
> 
> Wäre doch ärgerlich , wenn der nächste Sturz selbstverursacht werden würde.
> 
> ...




Wenn eine Gabel steif genug ist, ne 200er Scheibe zu halten, dann wohl eine Lefty...Buchsen zum ausschlagen gibts da nicht...
Die DLR hat übrigens 100mm. Allerdings muß ich mir einen LeftyMAX Faltenbalg besorgen, der ist unten konisch zulaufend und kann deswegen nicht an der Scheibe zerschmelzen wie mein jetziger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Gabel steif genug ist, ne 200er Scheibe zu halten, dann wohl eine Lefty...Buchsen zum ausschlagen gibts da nicht...
> Die DLR hat übrigens 100mm. Allerdings muß ich mir einen LeftyMAX Faltenbalg besorgen, der ist unten konisch zulaufend und kann deswegen nicht an der Scheibe zerschmelzen wie mein jetziger...


 
Das Prinzip der nadelgelagerten vier Führungsschienen ist mir bekannt. Verwinden oder Verkanten nahezu unmöglich (eher brechen). Habe aber keine Freigabeinfos wg. 200-er Scheibe gefunden. Na, Du machst das schon.  

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, für die Investition bekomme ich leider keine Freigabe.
> 
> VG Martin



....und ich habe immer angenommen, dass nicht dem Herrscher sondern dem gemeinen Volk das Etatbewilligungsrecht zusteht ....


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ....und ich habe immer angenommen, dass nicht dem Herrscher sondern dem gemeinen Volk das Etatbewilligungsrecht zusteht ....


 
Genau wie in der Basisdemokratie. Meine Frau ist die Basis der Entscheidung, und ich bin der Demokrat, der zahlt.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Ich glaube, dass ich für meine immer größerwerdenden Freerider-Tendenzen meinen Federweg verdoppeln sollte. Mit 80/80 mm Federweg komme ich bei ruppiger Fahrweise langsam an meine Grenzen.  Tja, für die Investition bekomme ich leider keine Freigabe.
> 
> VG Martin




FR-Tendenz? Mußt einfach ein bischen abnehmen, dann reichen die 80mm schon


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2005)

Da das Fotoalbum gestern nicht funktioniete gibt's erst heute ein Bild vom neuen Rad:







Und wegen heute Abend möchte ich festhalten, dass ich nach nun 2 Wochen mentalen Trainings unbedingt zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 die 

Schlüsselstelle  

fahren will. Selbst wenn ich dafür meinen Sattel erniedrigen muss.

Außerdem liegt es mir fern hier Druck auszuüben oder vor dem Hintergrund eines gruppendynamischen Zwangs irgend jemanden beeinflussen möchte aber

Volker  

Du fährst doch auch oder?

Evtl. lassen sich ja Streckenposten finden die sich längs der

Schlüsselstelle

positionieren und dummes Zeug (räusper) meine natürlich hilfreiche Anweisungen rufen und ggf. sich als Prellbock anbieten.

Bis gleich & Gruß


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> FR-Tendenz? Mußt einfach ein bischen abnehmen, dann reichen die 80mm schon


 
 . Dann kannst Du bereits auf ein Starr-MTB umsteigen, Du Gerippe, Du.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Fotoalbum gestern nicht funktioniete gibt's erst heute ein Bild vom neuen Rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klasse, genauso hab' ich mir das vorgestellt: 

Da melden sich ein paar neue (Opfer ) an, und bevor ich die richtig einlullen kann, werfen wir sie als Opfergabe über die Klippen. 

Ich sollte einen Notfallplan ausarbeiten, damit ich den Rettungskräften den kürzesten Weg weisen kann. Ich weise jetzt schon daraufhin, dass eventuelle Opfer bis zum nächsten Hauptweg (ca. 200m) geschleift werden müssen. 

Auch eine neuartige Lehrmethode: erst brutalst die eigenen Grenzen aufzeigen und dann fahrtechnisch sowie moralisch mühsamst wiederaufbauen .

Irgendwie fand ich das andersherum besser.

Spass bei Seite: Wir trailen dahin. Ich und die anderen Mutigen, die sich verweigern  , schauen zu, geben blöde Kommentare ab und leisten ggf. Erste Hilfe.  

VG Martin

PS: Lieber Michael, nur weil Du Dir jetzt ein TOP-Bike bestellt hast, ändert sich aber das Geometrie/Fahrverhalten Deines alten Bockes nicht.


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> . Dann kannst Du bereits auf ein Starr-MTB umsteigen, Du Gerippe, Du.
> 
> VG Martin



Schon versucht. Zu schwere Knochen


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Schon versucht. Zu schwere Knochen


 
Mannomann, das sind Abgründe von menschlichem Schicksal, die sich hier auftun. Du hast mein volles Mitgefühl. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (23. Juni 2005)

Wie lange braucht eigentlich der Rettungshubschrauber vom Krankenhaus Merheim bis zum Trainingsgelände???   Sollten wir nicht schon mal einen Landeplatz freiroden???   Und wer bringt überhaupt den Grill heute Abend mit ?? Fragen über Fragen, die mich in tiefe Sinnkrisen stürzen....


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange braucht eigentlich der Rettungshubschrauber vom Krankenhaus Merheim bis zum Trainingsgelände???  Sollten wir nicht schon mal einen Landeplatz freiroden???  Und wer bringt überhaupt den Grill heute Abend mit ?? Fragen über Fragen, die mich in tiefe Sinnkrisen stürzen....


 
Die theoretische Anflugzeit (Notrufeingang, Anforderung, Abflug, Anflug und Ladung) dürfte sich im unter 10 Minutenbereich bewegen. Aber ...

an der Unfallstelle besteht keine Lademöglichkeit (dichte Bewaldung, nix mit Abseilen oder so). Die nächste Lademöglichkeit ist ein freies Feld südlich des Schlosses Lerbach ca. 500-800 m Luftlinie. Das Problem sind also nur 500-800 m Opferschleifweg. 

Ich weiß garnicht, wie oft ich hier schon zu einer gemeinsamen Trailfreiräumaktion aufgerufen habe.  Jetzt ist es mir auch egal.  Wenn hier gefällt und gerodet wird, dann für anständig Feuerholz vor der Hütte. 

Hab' ich irgendwas "Wer bringt einen Grill mit?" geschrieben? He?!!! Nein, hab' ich nicht!!!

Weil der liebe Volker eigentlich mit der Grillaktion seinen (Wald)Meister ehren wollte und sich für die vielen Tipps und Tricks bedanken wollte, hat er mich zum AfterFahrtechnikkursGrillen eingeladen. Irgendwie fand ich das aber unpassend, während  des Kurses mit Grillköstlichkeiten und kalten Getränken versorgt zu werden, unterdess Ihr sabbernd und hungrig Euch auf die Anweisungen nicht mehr konzentrieren könnt.

Daher bringt Volker alle Grillutensilien mit, wir grillen nach dem Kurs (Start zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 Uhr). Ihr müßt lediglich für Eure Eigenversorgung und meine Opfergabe (Ich beanspruche für mich das Recht des ersten Bisses ) mitbringen.

Du siehst, Sinnkrisen sind derzeit ausschließlich Gerhard Schröders Geschäft.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...............Ihr müßt lediglich für Eure Eigenversorgung und meine Opfergabe (Ich beanspruche für mich das Recht des ersten Bisses ) mitbringen.
> 
> VG Martin



250 mm Federweg!!!


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> 250 mm Federweg!!!


 
Der erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht.  Bitte um Nachhilfe. 

Nochmal kurz zum Grillproblem zurück:

Wir nehmen einfach die extra large version:






 

Zum Löschen einfach ab damit in den See. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht.  Bitte um Nachhilfe.
> 
> Nochmal kurz zum Grillproblem zurück:
> 
> ...





AHHHHHHHH.

Ich will auch so ein Supermodernen Einweggrill.   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht.  Bitte um Nachhilfe.
> 
> VG Martin



Ha! Habe ich Dich erwischt, Du Einfaltspinsel!! 250 mmm bedeutet, dass durch Deine (Aas-) Fresserei Dein Körpergewicht soweit zunimmt, dass eben der Federweg noch vergrößert werden muß. Zur Begründung Deiner FR-Tendenzen und Kaufargument für ein neues Bike gegenüber Deiner Frau (Schatzi, ich muß abnehmen, aber mein Fahrad ist zu leicht) eigentlich nicht schlecht.....


----------



## 50189K (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müßt lediglich für Eure Eigenversorgung und meine Opfergabe (Ich beanspruche für mich das Recht des ersten Bisses ) mitbringen.



kleiner Tipp am Rande: da reicht eine Milchschnitte  um ihn ruhig zu stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ha! Habe ich Dich erwischt, Du Einfaltspinsel!! 250 mmm bedeutet, dass durch Deine (Aas-) Fresserei Dein Körpergewicht soweit zunimmt, dass eben der Federweg noch vergrößert werden muß. Zur Begründung Deiner FR-Tendenzen und Kaufargument für ein neues Bike gegenüber Deiner Frau (Schatzi, ich muß abnehmen, aber mein Fahrad ist zu leicht) eigentlich nicht schlecht.....


 
Ach sooooooo    Boah, wie bedeutungsschwanger  

Gibts eigtlich mehr als 250 mm Federweg, alldieweil ja der Bär zum Winter hin sich seine Fettreserven anfrisst. Vielleicht sollte er sich auch mit den 7G-Sandmücken zusammentun, die bekommen das Blut und er das Aas. 

Hinsichtlich Deiner Argumentationskette magst DU vielleicht mich als Einfaltspinsel übertölpeln aber nicht meine Frau. Vergiss es!  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner Tipp am Rande: da reicht eine Milchschnitte  um ihn ruhig zu stellen


 
Aber auch nur, weil sie mir den Mund verklebte.  

Boah, war die süß und matschig, die Milchschnitte.     

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch nur, weil sie mir den Mund verklebte.
> 
> Boah, war die süß und matschig, die Milchschnitte.
> 
> VG Martin


das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert  







 sch*** das ich heute abend arbeiten muß, wäre gerne gekommen.


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, das stimmt.  

Die einen müssen buckeln , die anderen dürfen rumhopsen. 

Folgende, und das knüpft an alte Zeiten an, Teilnehmer haben sich für das Rumhopsen entschieden:


volker k 
dumpebrenner 
Hilljumper 
Antek 
steve_cologne 
marco.wild 
MrGoodGuy 
Delgado 
Da m.W. Hilljumper (was für ein geiler Nichname ) noch Jo mitbringen will, steppt heute der Bär im Grillzelt.

Bis nachher. Muss mich jetzt langsam mal geistig sammeln. Oooommmmm  
Wo ist denn jetzt meine tibetanische Gebetsmühle hin, [rumkram], ah, die Räucherstäbchen, mmhhh, aja, richtig die Klangschalen (Kaltschale wäre jetzt besser) .... 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (24. Juni 2005)

Hey Martin, 

das hat schon ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht gestern. Respekt, Du machst Deine Sache ziemlich gut und was gestern vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz kam: DANKE!!!  

Ich finde es ziemlich klasse, dass Du Dich dafür überhaupt zur Verfügung stellst!

Die anschließende Grillsesseion hat Dich hoffentlich nicht noch ins Dellirium befördert    

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Teilnehmer den Weg nach Hause besser gefunden haben als jenen durch den Wald   

Bis spätestens nächste Woche, Ingo


----------



## Antek (24. Juni 2005)

Yapp
Auch von mir noch mal ein Dankeschön an Martin.
Die zwei Stündchen haben mir wirklich was gebracht - der Erklärbär macht seinem Namen alle Ehre  .

Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## MrGoodGuy (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Martin,
meinen Vorrednern schließe ich mich gerne an!
Schöne Grüsse
Dieter


----------



## juchhu (24. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

musst das erstmal alles verdauen.  

Die gute Nachricht: Es sind schöne Fotos und zwei kurze Videos geschossen/gedreht worden.

Die schlechtere Nachricht: Der Fotoserver muckt und zwar richtig. 

Die ganz schlechte Nachricht: Ich warte mit dem Bericht, solange bis ich die Fotos/Videos habe uploaden können. Sonst ist nachher die Editierfähigkeit des Berichtes gesperrt (innerhalb 12 Std. nach Postingerstellung), und ich kann die Fotos nicht mehr einstellen.

Fazit: Schön, lustig, aber ...

es waren wirklich die Bären los. Ich habe in so kurzer Tourzeit noch nie soviele TeilnehmerInnen verloren. Gut, dass die Hardt nur 3,5 km² groß ist, der Orientierungssinn vorhanden war, sowie die Fähigkeit und der Mut nach dem Weg zu fragen, sodaß wir uns immer am Ausgangspunkt alle wieder getroffen haben. So fiel wenigstens keiner der TeilnehmerInnen der Hardter Bären  und Wölfen zum Opfer.

Leider hatte es keinen Einfluß, ob ich die Gruppe führte oder verfolgte.  

In zukünftigen Kursen werde ich doch mehr auf gruppendynamische Prozesse während einer 'Verfolgungsfahrt' und die soziale Verantwortung für den Hintermann/-frau eingehen.  

Naja, bin ja lernfähig und -willig. 

Bis später.

VG Martin

PS:

Wenn ich eine Singletrailrunde vor dem eigentlichen Fahrtechnikkurs anbiete, stellt dies im eigentlichen Sinne keine Übungsform dar, d.h. Singletrails sind keine Forstautobahnen, ja da können auch schon mal kniffligere Stellen dabei sein. Wer also wenig bis garkeine Erfahrung im natürlichen Gelände hat (Anfänger), sollte an zukünftigen vorgelagerten Singletrailrunden nicht teilnehmen. Die Überschätzungs- und Verletzungsgefahr ist bei diesem Kenntnisstand wahrscheinlich.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Erst einmal wieder das Obligatorische.

Danke schön Martin , hat wieder viel spaß gemacht . Ich könnte mich zwar immer noch durch die Wohnung kugeln so vollgefressen bin ich noch, aber naja nur die harten kommen in den garten.



@ Michael

Aber mit nächster Woche geht doch klar das wir dann die 

SCHLÜSSELSTELLE

runterfahren. Oder? 


Bis später mal

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Vermisst eigentlich irgend einer der Grillteilnehmer seinen Teller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGoodGuy (24. Juni 2005)

@ volker_k
Ich hatte keinen Teller dabei - miese Organisation! Da sollte ich mal ein KVP² oder ein Audit mit mir selbst machen - und mußte mir an meinen eigenen Würstchen die Finger verbrennen *harhar* ...
Danke übrigens auch für die Betreuung während der Vorrunde ))
SG Dieter


----------



## Hilljumper (24. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Volker
> 
> P.S.: Vermisst eigentlich irgend einer der Grillteilnehmer seinen Teller?




Teller....?  Nö, aber ich glaube, ich habe meinen Grill bei Dir im Wagen vergessen


Ich frage mal Jade, ob sie ihr Porzellan vermisst.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## juchhu (24. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Teller....? Nö, aber ich glaube, ich habe meinen Grill bei Dir im Wagen vergessen
> 
> 
> Ich frage mal Jade, ob sie ihr Porzellan vermisst.
> ...


 
Wieso Dein Grill? Das ist meiner! 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (24. Juni 2005)

Boah ist ja . Endlich mal eine Virtuelle "das ist aber meins" Prügelei 

@Martin

Wann können wir denn mit dem bericht rechnen?


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Also der Großhändler hat noch 87 Stück auf Lager ( bevor es hier noch verletzte gibt  ) .


----------



## juchhu (24. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Boah ist ja . Endlich mal eine Virtuelle "das ist aber meins" Prügelei
> 
> @Martin
> 
> ...


 
Wofür brauche ich einen Großhändler und weitere 87 Stück? Wenn Du das nächste Mal vorbeikommst, lädst DU einfach vorher meinen Grill aus.  Aber bitteschön gesäubert, ist ja wohl klar.  

VG Martin

PS: Fotoserver ist immer noch nicht online.   
Das dauert wohl doch länger.


----------



## volker k (26. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit.

 Hier noch mal ein wichtige Durchsage :  

Der kleine weiße Frühstücksteller vermisst immer noch sein zuhause.  

Falls ihn irgendjemand erkennt bitte um Nachricht.

Hier noch das Bild:








Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (26. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Hier noch mal ein wichtige Durchsage :
> 
> ...



Hey Volker, ich habe seine Mutti gefunden. Der kleine Ausreisser gehört tatsächlich Jade. Ich nehm ihn am Donnerstag mit, falls wir uns sehen. Du kannst ihn einfach auf *meinen* Grill legen, damit ich ihn nicht vergesse 

Cu


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael
> 
> Aber mit nächster Woche geht doch klar das wir dann die
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,

ja, da war ich wirklich sprachlos   

Nachdem ich am Donnerstag extra (!) 60 km angereist war   ,
um mit Dir die Schlüsselstelle  zu fahren, hat Martin @juchhu es mit miesesten Tricks    geschafft uns dieses Vergnügen zu nehmen.

Zwar wurde die Schlüsselstelle großzügig umkurvt, zu einer direkten Konfrontation mit dieser (fahr-) technischen Herausforderung kam es jedoch nicht.

Ich (normalerweise kein Verschwörungstheorertiker) vermute fast, dass Martin oder Dieter von Dir "geschmiert" wurden   um eine Konfrontation mit der Schlüsselstelle zu verhindern.

Für kommenden Donnerstag kann es also nur eine Strafe für Dich geben, lieber Volker:

2 x Schlüsselstelle  fahren   .

Gruß & bis Do.

PS: Musste auf der Heimfahrt an Euch denken, wie Ihr Euch ohne mich [  ] den Bauch vollschlagt. War aber bereits um 21:45 zu Hause.
Habt Ihr schön gegrillt und Spaß gehabt   ?

PPS: Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## 50189K (27. Juni 2005)

kann nächsten Donnerstag schon wieder nicht.


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der (verspätete  ) offizielle Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs am 23.06.2005.

Inoffizieller Start zur Singletrailrunde war um 18:00 Uhr. Pünktlich erschienen waren:

volker k , Volker
dumpebrenner , Christian
Hilljumper , Ingo
steve_cologne , Steve
MrGoodGuy , Dieter
Delgado , Michael
Jo(sef)
und juchhu, Martin, Erklärbär
Antek , Andreas *
marco.wild , Marco *
Willi *
Jade, unsere Quotenfrau * (Wo bleiben bitteschön die anderen Frauen?)
(*) Ab 19:00 Uhr beim offiziellen Fahrtechnikkurs anwesend

*



*

*Sammel am Treffpunkt; Volker, Michael, Christian*

Kurz nach 18:00 Uhr gings dann auf die Hardter Singletrails. Nach einigen hundert Metern nahm die Gruppe Krus auf den ersten Singletrail, und ruckzuck war den Teilnehmern klar, warum der Erklärbär bei 30° C Außentemperatur lange Hosen empfohlen hatte. Denn er ist nicht verrückt sondern grausam  . Und so taten Brombeerranken und Brennesseln sowie anderes Gestrüpp ihr grausames Werk an zarten ungeschützten Männerbeinen . Leider stellten die Teilnehmer sehr schnell fest, dass die ausgesuchten Hardter Singletrails zwar nicht unbedingt als technisch schwerbefahrbar gelten können, aber dennoch keine Forstautobahn sind. Und so zeigten sie dem einen oder anderen recht schnell, warum es anschließend der Fahrtechnikkurs angesetzt war. Leider zeigt sich sehr schnelle eine elementare Tourergruppenschwäche ab, nämlich dem bedingunglosen Orientieren nach dem Vordermann, um dabei seinen Rückmann völlig zu vergessen. So kam es auch schnell, dass Martin, der gute Hirte, sich schnell auf die Suche nach einem verlorenen Schaf machen musste. Zu Sicherheit wurde dem Schaf dann Volker als Co-Hirte zur Seite gestellt. Und ab die Post, allerdings nicht lange. Denn kurz vor der Grube Cox machte die Gruppe erneute die Feststellung, dass nicht alle Schafe anwesend waren. Leider fehlte jetzt auch vom Co-Hirten jede Spur. Nach einiger Wartezeit versuchte ich den Co-Hirten Volker per Handy zu erreichen. Leider nur Mobilbox. zwischenzeitlich hatte sich Michael ohne Erfolg auf die Suche gemacht. Also Zurückfahren und Suchen. Leider ging bei dem Gekasper soviel Zeit drauf, dass ein Anfahren der Schlüsselstelle nicht mehr möglich war , vorausgesetzt, wir wollten pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein. Da Volker ja ein GPS hat, machte ich mir keine (große) Sorgen und führte die Gruppe zum Parkplatz. Pünktlich angekommen warteten die *-TeilnehmerIn. Von Co-Hirte und verlorenem Schaf keine Spur. Ganz super. Gedanken wie "Kann man sich auf 3,5 km² verirren, obwohl man bereits an sieben Kursen vor Ort war und ein GPS-Gerät besitzt?" schossen mir durch den Kopf. Während ich langsam mir Gedanken über den Notfallplan machte, kehrten die verlorenen Söhne ins Haus des Vaters heim. Leider hatte Volker sowohl sein Handy als auch sein GPS-Gerät im Auto gelassen. Zielstrebig waren sie uns nachgefahren allerdings zur Grube Cox, wo sie uns verständlicherweise nicht fanden. Ente gut, alles gut.

Ab ins Grubengebiet unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses. Angesagt war nun als erstes das langsame Fahren in Grundposition. Danach wurde noch weiter 'Tempo' herausgenommen, um sich langsam dem Stehen auf dem Bike zu nähern. Sobald das Umfallen drohte, sollten die Teilnehmer mit Kraftticks wieder ein bisschen Vortrieb gelangen. 






*Jo und Steve drehen langsamst ihre Kreise*

Leider mußte uns nun Michael verlassen, da er noch eine kleine Heimreise bis Reichshof vor sich hatte.

Als nächstes wurde der große Bremsencontest ausgerufen. Nach Erklärungen zur optimalen Handposition und Bremshaltung wurde zuerst nur mit blockierender Hinterradbremse gebremst. 






*Ingo beim Bremsencontest*






*Volker im Stillstand nach Bremsmanöver*

Dannach nur mit Vorderradbremse. Hier sollten nun die Teilnehmer aus langsamer bis mittler Geschwindigkeit soviel Bremskraft am Vorderrad aufbauen, bis das Vorderrad kurzzeitig blockiert und sodann sofort wieder 'gelöst' zu werden. Bei der nächsten Übung sollte die Hinterradbremse blockieren und die Vorderradbremse bis an die Blockierung gebracht werden, bei Blockade der Vorderradbremse sollte die Bremskraft etwas verringert werden, um die Blockade zu lösen. Ziel war es, auf dem zunehmend weicheren Untergrund abschätzen zu lernen, ab wann die jeweilige Bremse zu blockieren beginnt, und wie dies trotz hoher Bremskräfte verhindert werden kann.






*Jade, unsere Quotenfrau, bei doppelten Bremscontest (oder Deine Spuren im Sand, die ich gestern noch fand ...)*

Zum Schluß war ökologisches Bremsen aus hoher Geschwindigkeit angesagt, d.h. zügiges Abbremsen ohne Blockade der Räder.

Die nächste Übungssektion war das Anheben des Vorderrades ohne Antriebskraft. Nach entsprechender Sicherheitseinweisung (nicht einklicken und einen Finger an die Hinterradbremse) machten sich die Gruppe an die Übung 'fliegendes Vorderrad'. Als nächste Erweiterung wurde nun das Vorderradanheben mit Antriebsunterstützung und kurze Strecke (1-2 m) auf dem Hinterrad fahren geübt. Dann wurden die kleinen Bäche im Gelände als Übung mit Wheelie durchquert. Einige machten sich an die kleinen Rampen, bei denen im Uphill/Downhill ein kleiner Bach bezwungen werden mußte. 

Nachdem Erklärbär sich der Schaltung von Jo widmete, war dann kurz nach 21:00 Uhr langsam die Luft raus. Die warmen Außentemperaturen von knapp 30° C taten ihr übriges.

Also machten wir für heute Schluß und begaben uns auf eine kleine Abschlußtour. Sie führten uns als erstes zur Schlüsselstellen, wo aber alle beschlossen, es heute nur mit Anschauen zu belassen. Diesmal wollte ich nun Besenwagen spielen, damit die Erfahrung des heutigen Tages nicht wiederholen sollte. Falsch gedacht. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Die Tourkette riss im letzten Drittel. Jade fuhr der davon preschenden Meute nach, während ich mich mit Dieter an die Verfolgung machte. Vor einer Kreuzung verschwand dann Jade aus unseren Augen und von den anderen war auch keine Spur mehr zu sehen. Also steuerten wir direkt die Grube Cox an. Dort sahen wir dann die anderen unten an der Grube Cox. Kurze Gruppenzusammenführung und alles war gut. Alles? Leider nicht denn Jade war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf der Strecke geblieben. Da außer Andreas keiner wirklich als ortskundig bezeichnet werden kann, teilen wir die Gruppen auf und fuhren suchend in Richtung Parkplatz. Als ich als Letzter den Parkplatz erreicht und die enttäuschend Gesichter sah, schwante mir Böses. Frustriert schaute ich die Straße aufwärts, die vom Parkplatz weg führt, und wen sehe ich da zu meiner Freunde: Jade, munter ihr Bike in Richtung Parkplatz rollen lassend.  

Alle Bären wieder am Treffpunkt.  Marco und Willi waren nicht ausgelastet, und so nahm Andreas sie auf eine weitere Trailrunde mit. Die anderen verstauten ihre Bikes und gingen nun zum gemütlichen Teil des Abends über.

Volker öffnete seinen Servicewagen und holte die Überraschungen heraus. Die Paletten wurden heute nicht mehr einem Training unterzogen, sondern nur noch als Tisch bzw. Sitzfläche 'mißbraucht'. Dann wurde das Höllenfeuer im Grill entzündet. 

Zwischenzeitlich kam Marco und Willi von ihrer kleinen Zusatzrunde zurück. Auf dem Rückweg hatte sie sich von Andreas getrennt, der in Richtung Heimat steuerte.

Irgendwie war es anfänglich doch eher ein Feuerchen. Mit vereinten Kräften entfachten dann Jo und Volker das Höllenfeuer. 






*Cerberus (Jo), der Höllenfeuerhund*






*Der Grill und sein Aufpasser (Christian), Jade, Ingo*

Kurze Zeit später machte sich Grillgut in rauen Mengen auf dem Grill breit. 






*Das ist eine anständige HappaHappa-Menge für hungrige Bären. *

Jade versorgte die Umstehenden mit Tomaten- und Gurkenstücke. 






*Grillgruppe zu früherer Stunde; Christian, Dieter, Steve, Jo, Ingo, Jade*

Langsam wurde es stiller und die Essensgeräusche nahmen zu. 






*Grillgruppe zu späterer Stunde; Christian, Dieter, Jo, Steve, Volker, Ingo, Jade*

Gegen 23:00 Uhr löste sich die Grillveranstaltung auf. Die ganze? Nein nein, der harte Kern, Volker und Martin machten weiter. Schließlich war der Grillabend ja Volkers Idee und als kleines (eher sehr großes angesichts der Grillgutmengen, die ich verspeisen musste ) Dankeschön für die regelmäßigen Kurse und Lernvorschritte an mich gedacht. Nach 23:00 Uhr wurde der Grill nochmal mit Filets und anderen Kostlichkeit belegt sowie gekühlter Reissalat mit Früchten serviert. Hmmm, jamjam, das war lecker  . Kurz vor 24:00 Uhr waren wir dann so voll, dass wir massive Schwierigkeiten mit dem Aufräumen bekamen.  Erstmal wurde der Grill gelöscht, und die Kohlereste einem mitgeführten Ascheimer entsorgt. Dann haben wir die Paletten und Bikes verladen sowie den Grillplatz gesäubert und Verpackungsreste etc. in einem ebenfalls mitgeführten Müllsack entsorgt. Dabei machten wir auch nicht Halt vor dem Müll anderer vorheriger Parkplatznutzer. Alles in allem war der Parkplatzbereich danach sauberer als vorher. Kurze Checkliste und ab ging es nach Hause. Gegen 01:00 Uhr habe ich mich dann ich mein Heiabettchen gerollt. 

FAZIT: Gelungener Einstand für die Vorbereitung der Samstagganztagesfahretechnikkurse. Zu einem weiß ich um den Umstand, dass man kleine Trailtourbären nicht aus den Augen lassen darf, zu anderen ist eine Come-together-Veranstaltung ohne gemeinsames HappaHapps und SchlürfSchlürf nur die 'Hälfte' wert.

Ein sehr, sehr herzliches Dankeschön für die vorbildliche Organisation und Durchführung des Grillabend geht an: Mr. Volker.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juni 2005)

..vielleicht wäre ein Hirtenhund ganz sinnvoll, der sie Schafherde zusammenhält..  

Ich werde mir die Gegend heute Abend noch mal zu Gemüte führen, vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein paar verschollene Teilnehmer aus der Vergangenheit  

Cu


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ..vielleicht wäre ein Hirtenhund ganz sinnvoll, der sie Schafherde zusammenhält..


 
Fuß- bzw. Halsfesseln sind besser.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir die Gegend heute Abend noch mal zu Gemüte führen, vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein paar verschollene Teilnehmer aus der Vergangenheit
> 
> Cu


 
Wenn dann, nur Kadaver.  Die Hardter Bären und Wölfe lassen niemanden lange alleine.  

Wann und wo? Vielleicht kann ich inoffiziell zu Deiner 'Gruppe' hinzustoßen?

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich (normalerweise kein Verschwörungstheorertiker) vermute fast, dass Martin oder Dieter von Dir "geschmiert" wurden   um eine Konfrontation mit der Schlüsselstelle zu verhindern.
> 
> Für kommenden Donnerstag kann es also nur eine Strafe für Dich geben, lieber Volker:
> 
> 2 x Schlüsselstelle  fahren   .





Hallo Michael.

Iiiiich    .
Sowas würde ich doch niemals machen   .
Naja auf die STRAFE können wir uns ja noch einigen, wobei man da schauen muß was eher eintrifft :

runterFAHREN oder runterRUTSCHEN  .


Naja dann sag ich mal bis Donnerstag zum großen

SCHLÜSSELSTELLEN CONTEST

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Fuß- bzw. Halsfesseln sind besser.
> 
> 
> Wann und wo? Vielleicht kann ich inoffiziell zu Deiner 'Gruppe' hinzustoßen?
> ...



klar, gerne, ich habe um 16.00 uhr einen termin in BG, der wird so eine bis 1,5 stunden dauern, danach wollte ich loslegen. Passt das bei dir? Meine Handynummer hast du ja, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

Tolle Grillsession! Komisch, daß wir das letzte Saison nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben!


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> klar, gerne, ich habe um 16.00 uhr einen termin in BG, der wird so eine bis 1,5 stunden dauern, danach wollte ich loslegen. Passt das bei dir? Meine Handynummer hast du ja, oder?


 
D.h. Du bist dann um wieviel Uhr wo? Handynummer hab ich.  

Mich bitte nicht über Handy anrufen. Hier oben auf dem Berg (Hackberg) habe ich keinen bzw. sehr schlechten Empfang. Wenn dann unter (0700) 582448-11 oder (0700) JUCHHU-11  .

VG Martin

PS:

Ist von meiner Seite noch nicht ganz klar, weil ich heute noch die ganzen Lohn- und Gehaltsabrechnung für die von mir betreuten Firmen machen muss (kann sich nur um Stunden handeln  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Grillsession!


 
Finde ich auch.   



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, daß wir das letzte Saison nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben!


 
Tja, irgendwie machts im Sommer halt mehr Spass als im Herbst.  

Außerdem lags ja an Euch. Hätte ja letzten Donnerstag kommen können.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Sicherheit wurde dem Schaf dann Volker als Co-Hirte zur Seite gestellt. Und ab die Post, allerdings nicht lange. Denn kurz vor der Grube Cox machte die Gruppe erneute die Feststellung, dass nicht alle Schafe anwesend waren. Leider fehlte jetzt auch vom Co-Hirten jede Spur. Nach einiger Wartezeit versuchte ich den Co-Hirten Volker per Handy zu erreichen. Leider nur Mobilbox. zwischenzeitlich hatte sich Michael ohne Erfolg auf die Suche gemacht. Also Zurückfahren und Suchen. Leider ging bei dem Gekasper soviel Zeit drauf, dass ein Anfahren der Schlüsselstelle nicht mehr möglich war , vorausgesetzt, wir wollten pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein. Da Volker ja ein GPS hat, machte ich mir keine (große) Sorgen und führte die Gruppe zum Parkplatz. Pünktlich angekommen warteten die *-TeilnehmerIn. Von Co-Hirte und verlorenem Schaf keine Spur. Ganz super. Gedanken wie "Kann man sich auf 3,5 km² verirren, obwohl man bereits an sieben Kursen vor Ort war und ein GPS-Gerät besitzt?" schossen mir durch den Kopf. Während ich langsam mir Gedanken über den Notfallplan machte, kehrten die verlorenen Söhne ins Haus des Vaters heim. Leider hatte Volker sowohl sein Handy als auch sein GPS-Gerät im Auto gelassen. Zielstrebig waren sie uns nachgefahren allerdings zur Grube Cox, wo sie uns verständlicherweise nicht fanden. Ente gut, alles gut.




Tjaja. Ist ja klasse damit man diesen ganzen Sch.... hat aber dann natürlich im Auto liegen lässt  . Du kannst mir glauben wie ich es unterwegs bereut hatte die Geräte nicht dabei zu haben.  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Volker öffnete seinen Servicewagen und holte die Überraschungen heraus. Die Paletten wurden heute nicht mehr einem Training unterzogen, sondern nur noch als Tisch bzw. Sitzfläche 'mißbraucht'. Dann wurde das Höllenfeuer im Grill entzündet.



Wobei ich ja hoffe das wir den Paqlettencontest diesen Donnerstag noch nachholen werden   . Und als Tisch bzw, Sitzplätze haben die Dineger sich auch nicht wirklich geeignet. (    Das Schreit förmlich beim nächsten mal nach einer Bierzeltgarnitur    )



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie war es anfänglich doch eher ein Feuerchen. Mit vereinten Kräften entfachten dann Jo und Volker das Höllenfeuer.



Alles braucht halt seine Zeit   Ich meine hinterher hatten wir ja wohl einen kleines Wärmeabführtechnisches Problem. BrutzelBrutzel   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 23:00 Uhr wurde der Grill nochmal mit Filets und anderen Kostlichkeit belegt sowie gekühlter Reissalat mit Früchten serviert. Hmmm, jamjam, das war lecker  . Kurz vor 24:00 Uhr waren wir dann so voll, dass wir massive Schwierigkeiten mit dem Aufräumen bekamen.  Erstmal wurde der Grill gelöscht, und die Kohlereste einem mitgeführten Ascheimer entsorgt. Dann haben wir die Paletten und Bikes verladen sowie den Grillplatz gesäubert und Verpackungsreste etc. in einem ebenfalls mitgeführten Müllsack entsorgt. Dabei machten wir auch nicht Halt vor dem Müll anderer vorheriger Parkplatznutzer. Alles in allem war der Parkplatzbereich danach sauberer als vorher. Kurze Checkliste und ab ging es nach Hause. Gegen 01:00 Uhr habe ich mich dann ich mein Heiabettchen gerollt.




Was meinst du wie lustig das erst am nächsten morgen war.
Schrubben war angesagt. Dann war ich wohl noch ein bisserl zu schnell unterwegs gewesen und die Grillroste und Fettwanne sind hinten rumgeflogen (   Ja auch auf das Fahrrad bääh ) . Aber kein Problem so hatte ich mal wieder einen grund alles sauber zu machen.  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr, sehr herzliches Dankeschön für die vorbildliche Organisation und Durchführung des Grillabend geht an: Mr. Volker.
> 
> VG Martin



Gerne geschehen. Wann sagtest du doch gleich wann wir das noch mal wiederholen???  


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Der kleine Frühstücksteller ist schon ganz ungeduldig endlich wieder zu sein Frauchen zu kommen.


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

So nun noch von mir die Bilder ( Zumindest die paar die ich gemacht habe weil ich diesmal ziemlich Fotofaul war    ).








Lustige belagerungsrunde am Parkplatz.







Martin beim Tiere verzaubern um für HappaHappa Nachschub zusorgen    


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Je nachdem um wieviel Uhr ihr heute fahren wollt / könnt würde ich mich gerne mit anschließen.


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So nun noch von mir die Bilder ( Zumindest die paar die ich gemacht habe weil ich diesmal ziemlich Fotofaul war    ).
> 
> 
> P.S.: Je nachdem um wieviel Uhr ihr heute fahren wollt / könnt würde ich mich gerne mit anschließen.



ab 17.30 Treffen, 17.45 Abfahrt am Parkplatz Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

Ui Cool.

Müsste eigentlich klappen bei mir.
Dann kann ich ja auch direkt den armen kleinen Frühstücksteller mitbringen.    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juni 2005)

Super, freut mich  

Aber Jungs, denkt an meinen MTB-STatus. Ich bin noch nicht fit die die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Super, freut mich
> 
> Aber Jungs, denkt an meinen MTB-STatus. Ich bin noch nicht fit die die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE


 
Alles fahrbar, alles fahrbar.  
Dann nehmen wir halt eine von den anderen Schlüsselstellen.
Sind ja noch ein paar da.  

Locker bleiben, mit ggf. mir als Trailsscout wisst Ihr zumindest, was auf Euch zukommt.

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (27. Juni 2005)

@ delgado
Ich habe niemanden bestochen - ich wäre die Schlüsselstelle so oder so nicht gefahren   
@ volker-k
Ich werde versuchen, am Donnerstag brauchbareres Sitzmaterial mitzubringen, und auch sonst den Ausrüstungsstandard bei Geschirr z.B. zu verbessern, meiner war jedenfalls eher bescheiden und die Würstchen schon ZIEMLICH heiss zwischen den Fingern


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Locker bleiben, mit ggf. mir als Trailsscout wisst Ihr zumindest, was auf Euch zukommt.
> 
> VG Martin




Mahlzeit.

Etwa die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE der SCHLÜSSELSTELLE ?  

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Werde mich heute endlcih mal um ein paar schoner bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Etwa die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE der SCHLÜSSELSTELLE ?
> 
> ...


 
Also meine persönliche Schlüsselstellen der Schlüsselstellen in der Hardt ist der kleine Trailgap, an dem wir am Donnerstag vorbeigefahren sind. Die Absprungstelle ist ca. 2,5 m über dem davorführenden Trail. Der Landebereich hinter dem Trail ist fast -45°, sodass ein Höhenunterschied von 5-7 m und Flugweiten von ca. 10-12 m gesprungen werden können.    

"Können" wohlgemerkt von Könnern  , und um es kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Von mir nicht.  Und das wahrscheinlich für immer.  Zumindest mit jetzigem Technik- und Wissensstand sowie jetzigem Bike.

Ihr seht, jeder hat mindestens eine Schlüsselstelle und die möglicherweise lebenslang.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine persönliche Schlüsselstellen der Schlüsselstellen in der Hardt ist der kleine Trailgap, an dem wir am Donnerstag vorbeigefahren sind. Die Absprungstelle ist ca. 2,5 m über dem davorführenden Trail. Der Landebereich hinter dem Trail ist fast -45°, sodass ein Höhenunterschied von 5-7 m und Flugweiten von ca. 10-12 m gesprungen werden können.
> 
> "Können" wohlgemerkt von Könnern  , und um es kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> ...








Ruhig bleiben , wenn du es nicht schafst wer soll es denn sonst schaffen?  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig bleiben , wenn du es nicht schafst wer soll es denn sonst schaffen?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Naja, das hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter.  Nur weil keiner, den ich persönlich kenne, das bisher noch nicht gemacht bzw. geschafft  hat, sollte ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass es überhaupt keinen gibt.

Die 'Bekloppten', die diese Videos machen, hüpfen die Stelle wahrscheinlich auch ohne Bike.  

Na egal, wenn man überlegt, dass ich erst vor kurzem die Stützräder abgemacht habe  , und Mammi hinten den Sattel nicht mehr festhält  , klappts eigentlich schon ganz gut.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

@ Martin 

Wenn wir in der Besetzung von Vor-vor-letzter Woche die neue Schlüsselstelle  fahren könnte ich mir jemanden vorstellen der sich daran versucht ....


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Wenn wir in der Besetzung von Vor-vor-letzter Woche die neue Schlüsselstelle fahren könnte ich mir jemanden vorstellen der sich daran versucht ....


 
Na, dass der Jemand ohne Vorbereitung die Schlüsselstelle hinunterfährt, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.  Ich bin mir aber sehr sehr sicher, dass er den Trailgap nicht springt.  Denn da mault er sich nicht nur, sondern der Gap wird ihn samt Bike zerlegen (SUN DOUBLE TRACK Felgen hin oder her).  

Das ist eine von den Schlüsselstellen, an dem einen Kraft und Kondition nicht aber auch rein garnichts nützen.  

So, genug gelästert. Muss noch meine Lohnsteuer- und Sozialversicherungsmeldungen elektronisch versenden.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Wenn wir in der Besetzung von Vor-vor-letzter Woche die neue Schlüsselstelle  fahren könnte ich mir jemanden vorstellen der sich daran versucht ....





BaH.

Ihr könnt ja richtig gemein sein   



Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> BaH.


 
Lange hatte ich gegrübelt.  Diesen Sprachwitz hatte ich Dir garnicht zugetraut.  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja richtig gemein sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bitte Satzkonstruktion ohne Hilfsverb in nachfolgend aufgeführt ändern:

"Ihr seid ja richtig gemein   "  

VG Martin

PS: Pack' jetzt meine Sachen. Muss noch Post wegbringen (-fahren ).


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Sprachwitz hatte ich Dir garnicht zugetraut.



Ich schon.

Du bist richtig gemein


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

Nabend.

So bevor andere es für mich machen werde ich mich schnell noch selber outen!  

Ja ich hab den armen kleinen Frühstücksteller zu Hause vergessen    , aber ich wollte auch nicht mehr umdrehen als ich schon an der Ausfahrt Moitzfeld war.

So und jetzt hackt ruhig alle auf mir herum , ich bin es gewohnt geschlagen und getreten zu werden.  

Gruß 

Volker


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon.
> 
> Du bist richtig gemein



Danke Michael.

Du bist so gut zu mir wie eine Mutter ohne Brust.    

Bis Donnerstag dann. ( Ich sag nur Schlüsselstelle )  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (27. Juni 2005)

das arme Tellerchen.... so ganz alleine, fern ab seiner Heimat.... Volker, was bist du herzlos....


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> das arme Tellerchen.... so ganz alleine, fern ab seiner Heimat.... Volker, was bist du herzlos....




Iiiiiiiich?

Dabei hege und pflege ich ihn doch so liebevoll.  

Kaum zuhause gewesen hat er sich erst mal frisch machen können und steht jetzt bei ganz vielen anderen Tellern und führt rege diskusionen .  


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Kommst du eigentlich beim nächsten Kurs wieder?


----------



## 50189K (27. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Kommst du eigentlich beim nächsten Kurs wieder?


 ich hab Donnerstag schon wieder Spätschicht


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab Donnerstag schon wieder Spätschicht




Hmm. Das ist aber doof. ( Sch... Spätschicht )

Naja Kopf hoch wird bestimmt wieder klappen.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (27. Juni 2005)

mal gucken, vielleicht klappt es nächste Woche. Dann die folgenden 2 Wochen kann ich gesichert nicht  Da darf die Nachrichten verfolgen, ob im Oberengadin, Südtirol und Tessin schwere Unfälle durch eine Flachlandradfahrerin geschehen sind  




(vielleicht finde ich da ja 2-3 leichte MTB Touren, ansonsten kommt halt nur der Renner zum Einsatz)


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> mal gucken, vielleicht klappt es nächste Woche. Dann die folgenden 2 Wochen kann ich gesichert nicht  Da darf die Nachrichten verfolgen, ob im Oberengadin, Südtirol und Tessin schwere Unfälle durch eine Flachlandradfahrerin geschehen sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na toll.

Und ich durfte meine Deutschland MTB-Tour im September aus beruflichen gründen absagen.   

Ich will auch in den Süden  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (27. Juni 2005)

komm doch mit


----------



## volker k (27. Juni 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> komm doch mit



 Hab dann schon etliche blöde Termine bei mir auf der Abeitseinteiltafel stehen.   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

heute mal was OT im Thread:

Gestern haben sich Ingo @Hilljumper, Volker @Volker_k und Martin @juchhu (fast) spontan ab 17:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Naturfreundehaus gesammelt.
17:45 Uhr gings es los. Da die beiden Weicheier zwecks besserer Herausredemöglichkeit wieder in ihrem kurzen Leibchen erschienen waren, steuert der Guide nur breite Singletrails (FAB)  an. Nur breite? Nein, ganz liessen sich schmalere Singletrails nicht vermeiden.

Vom Naturfreundehaus gings in westlich Richtung über Singletrail und FAB zur Grube Cox. Wer auch nur im Ansatz glaubt, dass Mountainbiker auf der offiziell zugelassenen, rotmarkierten Streckenführung auch nur in irgendeiner Art und Weise die Natur negativ beeinflussen können, leidet schon im extremen Maße an Wahrnehmungsstörungen. In der Grube Cox war eine Mega-Beach-Party im Gang. Überall, also wirklich überall, einschließlich im abgesperrten Bereich machten sich Picknicker  , Sonnenhungrige  und Schwimmer  sowie Platscher  breit . Offensichtlich kann man die vollmundigen restriktiven Kontrollen der Ordnungsbehörden voll in der Pfeife rauchen. 







S c h e i s s e auf die max. 50.000  Ordnungsstrafe.

Naja, was rege ich mich auf. Wir als MTB-ler werden mal wieder die ersten sein, die einen auf den Sack bekommen. Einige absichtliche Baumfällungen und damit verbundene Trailsperrungen zeigen schon erste Tendenzen. 

Also weiter gehts. Kleine Runde durch die Grube Cox auf markiertem Weg und ab durchs Milchborntal zum Ringwall Erdenburg. Kleiner Uphillcontest bei dem Volker und ich die Bikes getauscht haben. Zwar hatte Volker an seinem Freerider freundlicherweise die Gabel abgesenkt, leider hatte ich vergessen, den Sattel hochzustellen. Und so kurbelte ich wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein den Bock hoch. Volker maulte die ganze Zeit irgendetwas von "viel zu leicht und viel zu hart". Oben waren wir froh, wieder tauschen zu können. Dann haben wir eine Schleife in Richtung Freidhof gedreht und sind danach den Wurzeltrail zum Kadettenweiher runtergefahren. Kleines Quatschpäuschen am See und weiter wieder auf den Hardter Rücken. Von dort über ein schönen Singletrail (fast durchgängig) ins Auenland. Über einen fiesen Wurzeltrail in den Grubenbereich unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses, wo grilltechnisch der Bär steppte. Leider nicht 'unser' Grill und unsere Bärenfamilie.

Ab zum Parkplatz und 1,5 Stunde nach Start machten wir uns aus familären Gründen auf den Heimweg. Alle? Nicht alle! Ein Freerider schrie nach mehr und fuhr angeblich weiter ins 7G, um sich auszutoben.

Fazit: Lockere gemütliche Mini-Männer-Runde bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen. 

Weitere Planungsaussichten 

Gemütliche Tour durch den Königsforst, Wahner Heide, Lohmar zum HCM-Pfad und zurück. Tourdaten ca. 50 km, 600-1.000 hm je nach Streckenführung, Start Samstag- oder Sonntagvormittag (eher früher wg. Temperaturen und Ozon). Touranforderung: Geschwindigkeit mittel, Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel (d.h. es werden Singletrails mit unterschiedlicher Anforderung befahren, nicht für technisch Unerfahrene geeignet).

Auf Wunsch können wir an einigen HCM-Stellen eine kleine Session einlegen. Achtung: Dies ist keine Fahrtechnikkursveranstaltung im Sinne eines Samstagganztageskurs.

So, jetzt Ihr: ...

VG Martin

PS: Bei Interesse kurze Info in diesen Thread.


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Juni 2005)

...ja, das war schon ein nettes kleines Ründchen gestern  
und hätte Volker noch den Frühstücksteller mitgebracht...mein Glück wäre vollkommen gewesen  

Aber langsam glaube ich ja nicht mehr daran...ich vermute, der Teller wird als Geisel festgehalten, um Geld für seine absurden Bremsen- und Bike-Wünsche zu erpressen  

Also Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ok, aber bitte nicht zu nachtschlafender Zeit. Vor 9.00 bin ich noch nicht wieder zurück vom Schlafbären zum MTB´ler mutiert


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, das war schon ein nettes kleines Ründchen gestern
> und hätte Volker noch den Frühstücksteller mitgebracht...mein Glück wäre vollkommen gewesen
> 
> Aber langsam glaube ich ja nicht mehr daran...ich vermute, der Teller wird als Geisel festgehalten, um Geld für seine absurden Bremsen- und Bike-Wünsche zu erpressen
> ...


 
Na, mit einem Geiselteller wird das aber schwierig (ich sag' nur 700  pro Scheibenbremsen  ) .

09:00 Uhr wollte ich eigentlich schon fast wieder zuhause sein.  

Okok, aber 09:00 Uhr Startzeit ist schon in Ordnung? Oder heißt das, dass Du erst um 09:00 Uhr den Schlafbären in die Ecke stellst?

Ich sag' nur: "Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund" oder "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm" oder ... 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Okok, aber 09:00 Uhr Startzeit ist schon in Ordnung? Oder heißt das, dass Du erst um 09:00 Uhr den Schlafbären in die Ecke stellst?
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Exakt!    Also ich bin ja bereit, um 9.00 bei mir loszufahren, dann bin ich so um 9.20 irgendwo in Deiner Ecke. 

Aber Freitag und Samstag Abend sind Partys angesagt. Da krieg ich das morgens echt nicht früher gebacken. 

Aber wenn ihr früher auf die Piste wollt, kein Thema. Dann habt ihr wenigstens schon die Strecke freigeräumt, wenn ich später allein da langdüse


----------



## Delgado (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Planungsaussichten
> 
> Gemütliche Tour durch den Königsforst, Wahner Heide, Lohmar zum HCM-Pfad und zurück. Tourdaten ca. 50 km, 600-1.000 hm je nach Streckenführung, Start Samstag- oder Sonntagvormittag (eher früher wg. Temperaturen und Ozon). Touranforderung: Geschwindigkeit mittel, Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel (d.h. es werden Singletrails mit unterschiedlicher Anforderung befahren, nicht für technisch Unerfahrene geeignet).
> Auf Wunsch können wir an einigen HCM-Stellen eine kleine Session einlegen. Achtung: Dies ist keine Fahrtechnikkursveranstaltung im Sinne eines Samstagganztageskurs.
> ...



Hallo Martin, 

klingt gut.

Schlage vor, dass wir uns am Sa. am Technologiepark zw. 09:00 und 09:30 treffen.

Werde Euch dann in Lohmar nach Befahren des Ho Chi Mingh Pfades wieder in Richtung Waldbröl verlassen. Es sei denn es gibt eine Folgeveranstaltung (Grillen). Dann wäre zu überlegen wie ich, evtl. am Folgetag, nach Hause komme   .

Gruß D.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Exakt!  Also ich bin ja bereit, um 9.00 bei mir loszufahren, dann bin ich so um 9.20 irgendwo in Deiner Ecke.
> 
> Aber Freitag und Samstag Abend sind Partys angesagt. Da krieg ich das morgens echt nicht früher gebacken.
> 
> Aber wenn ihr früher auf die Piste wollt, kein Thema. Dann habt ihr wenigstens schon die Strecke freigeräumt, wenn ich später allein da langdüse


 
Alleine düsen ist nicht, nach her überschätzt Du Dich wg. Restalohol  und fällst den wilden Tieren zum Opfer. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> klingt gut.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, Michael, wieder mit Vollgas in die Entscheidungsfindung.  

Also, halten wir mal fest:

Samstag, 02.07.2005, Sammelzeit 09:15 Uhr, Startzeit 09:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz vor der Fußgängerautobahnbrücke am TechnologiePark Bergisch Gladbach. 50-60 km je nach Streckenführung, bis ca. 1.000 hm (eher weniger), kleines Picknick auf dem Rückweg in der Wahner Heide (nix Grillen, also Riegel, Banane, Stulle etc.)

Hier die URL für den LMB-Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

neuer Fahrtechnikkurs am Donnerstag, den 30.06.2005, ist gerade eingestellt worden.

Inhalte werden noch gepostet.

URL für LMB-Termin unten in meiner Signatur.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 02.07.2005, Sammelzeit 09:15 Uhr, Startzeit 09:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz vor der Fußgängerautobahnbrücke am TechnologiePark Bergisch Gladbach. 50-60 km je nach Streckenführung, bis ca. 1.000 hm (eher weniger), kleines Picknick auf dem Rückweg in der Wahner Heide (nix Grillen, also Riegel, Banane, Stulle etc.)



Also, geht doch


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Also, geht doch


 
Muss   

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Juni 2005)

....na, das ist ja zeitlich grade noch im toleranzbereich


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ....na, das ist ja zeitlich grade noch im toleranzbereich


 
SuperIngo   

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, halten wir mal fest:
> 
> Samstag, 02.07.2005, Sammelzeit 09:15 Uhr, Startzeit 09:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz vor der Fußgängerautobahnbrücke am TechnologiePark Bergisch Gladbach. 50-60 km je nach Streckenführung, bis ca. 1.000 hm (eher weniger), kleines Picknick auf dem Rückweg in der Wahner Heide (nix Grillen, also Riegel, Banane, Stulle etc.)
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

da habe ich einiges verpasst.
Letzten Do. war ich bis 19:00Uhr beim Doc. Der ist mit der Wundheilung ganz zufrieden.    

Am Wochenende bin von Fr. bis  So. auf einem Betriebsausflug nach Marburg.
10jähriges bestehen der Firma. Schade, wird nichts aus einer Runde mit euch.

Zum Fahrtechnikkurs am Do. werde ich aber kommen.
Bis dann...


----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> heute mal was OT im Thread:
> 
> ...



Wieso wird hier eigentlich in der nehrzahl gesprochen  .

Kram Kram wo sind denn jetzt die Beine schon wieder hin? Hab Sie  .




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ab zum Parkplatz und 1,5 Stunde nach Start machten wir uns aus familären Gründen auf den Heimweg. Alle? Nicht alle! Ein Freerider schrie nach mehr und fuhr angeblich weiter ins 7G, um sich auszutoben.




Naja war auch nur ein kurzes Ründchen von ca. 1 Stunde  




Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Aber langsam glaube ich ja nicht mehr daran...ich vermute, der Teller wird als Geisel festgehalten, um Geld für seine absurden Bremsen- und Bike-Wünsche zu erpressen




Nein so etwas würde ich doch nieeeeeeeeeeemals machen


----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 02.07.2005, Sammelzeit 09:15 Uhr, Startzeit 09:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz vor der Fußgängerautobahnbrücke am TechnologiePark Bergisch Gladbach. 50-60 km je nach Streckenführung, bis ca. 1.000 hm (eher weniger), kleines Picknick auf dem Rückweg in der Wahner Heide (nix Grillen, also Riegel, Banane, Stulle etc.)




Och ja ein kleines ründchen in ehren kann ja keiner verwehren  

Ich komme dann auch


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> BaH.
> 
> ...
> Volker



@Martin(juchhu)/Volker/Michael(Delgado)

Dann möchte ich mich mal doch wieder melden (diesen herzzerreißenden Wunsch kann ich nicht ausschlagen; allerdings, dies gilt insbesondere für Dich, lieber Martin, Du kennnst doch sicher das Gesetz der Entropie:  Ein  "Zeichen" - hier u. a.  Anzahl der Beiträge je Nutzer - hat einen um so höheren Informationsgehalt, je seltener es auftritt).
Weitere Vorbemerkung: Ich bin ein Freund einer differenzierten Betrachtungsweise.

Zu unserem gemeinsamen Fahrtechnikkurs und der Schlüsselstelle

Wie kommst Du darauf, Martin, dass ich unvorbereitet diese Schlüsselstelle angegangen bin (Differenzierung und Aufmerksamkeit sind gefordert). Da ich die vorherigen Beiträge von Volker K und Martin über diese Schlüsselstelle hier in diesem Thread gelesen hatte, bin ich von unserer Abfahrt vom Parkplatz die gesamte Strecke mit vollständig herabgesenktem Sattel (dies hatte ich auch an einem uphill vorher gesagt) gefahren, da ich mir vorgenommen hatte, diese Schlüsselstelle zu fahren. 
Zur Geschwindigkeit: direkt hinter der Kante stand ich fast, d. h. die Geschwindigkeit war so niedrig, dass ich beinahe umgefallen wäre.
Ich habe m. E. folgende zwei Fehler gemacht:
Hauptursache war sicherlich, dass ich nicht aus dem Sattel aufs Hinterrad gegangen bin. Außerdem bn ich die Stelle zu weit links gefahren bin.
Nun aber zu Dir, Martin und Deinen diversen Bemerkungen: Welche Teilnhmer sollten denn an Deinen Kursen teilnehmen? Über diejenigen, die sich nicht trauen, diese schweren Stellen zu fahren (wie Volker) werden kübelweise Hohn und Spott ausgeschüttet. Anderen, wie ich, die solche Stellen dennoch fahren (um vielleicht nicht verspottet und verhöhnt zu werden) wird mangelnder Verstand unterstellt. Zusätzlich schreibst Du, dass man solche Stellen in einem Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer nicht zu fahren braucht     ???
Willst Du nur perfekte Techniker (insbesondere Downhiller/Freerider) als Teilnehmer  bei Dir haben, die diese Stellen problemlos fahren   ? Was macht für solche Teilnehmer Dein Kurs für einen Sinn    ???
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och ja ein kleines ründchen in ehren kann ja keiner verwehren
> 
> Ich komme dann auch
> 
> ...


 
Falls es Dir nicht reicht, kannst Du ja zum Michael @Delgado nach Hause fahren und von dort mit ihm zusammen zum TechnologiePark-Treffpunkt biken. Ich denke, nachdem Du wieder bei ihm zuhause angekommen bist (falls überhaupt ), wirst Du dann Eure Tour sicherlich als (echte Männer-) Runde bezeichnen.  

VG Martin

PS: Das Geheimnis "Wer ist moinmoin?" wurde soeben gelüftet: Jo tobt nun endlich registriert unter @moinmoin rum.


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das Geheimnis "Wer ist moinmoin?" wurde soeben gelüftet: Jo tobt nun endlich registriert unter @moinmoin rum.



...aber erst nach dem ich mit ihm geschimpft habe   

...was er sich bei dem Nick gedacht hat, bleibt allerdings fraglich.  In Norddeutschland isser jedenfalls nicht geboren  

Was gibt es sonst noch: achja, ich bin die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE auch noch nicht gefahren, und das ist auch gut so


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin(juchhu)/Volker/Michael(Delgado)
> 
> Dann möchte ich mich mal doch wieder melden (diesen herzzerreißenden Wunsch kann ich nicht ausschlagen; allerdings, dies gilt insbesondere für Dich, lieber Martin, Du kennnst doch sicher das Gesetz der Entropie: Ein "Zeichen" - hier u. a. Anzahl der Beiträge je Nutzer - hat einen um so höheren Informationsgehalt, je seltener es auftritt).
> Weitere Vorbemerkung: Ich bin ein Freund einer differenzierten Betrachtungsweise.
> ...


 
Um es kurz zu machen:

Für Dich macht der Kurs keinen Sinn (meine Meinung).

Den Anderen überlasse ich die Entscheidung selbst, deren Einstellung und Entwicklung sowie Kritik geben mir Recht.

Ich biete Interessierten nur eine Übungsplattform sowie einzele Spots an, um Erlerntes ausprobieren zu können.

*Und ich sage es hier und jetzt nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit:*

*Es ist für mich und auch für die TeilnehmerInnen kein Problem, wenn der/die eine oder andere trotz vielfältige Übungen und erkennbarer Technik sich an einzelnen Spots wg. Angst/Restunsicherheit verweigert. Das geht mir mit meinen persönlichen Schlüsselstellen (jeden Tag) ganz genauso. Ziel ist, seine eigenen (Technik)Grenzen zu erkennen und bestenfalls zu verschieben.*

Michael @Delgado ist sicherlich ein sehr guter MTB-Racer. Dennoch bricht er sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone, Technik zu üben, anzuwenden und zu erkennen, dass es mit der richtigen Technik nicht nur sicherer sondern auch schneller geht. Oder Volker @Volker_k (Schlüsselstelle hin oder her), der sich vom MTB-ler mit Freerider zum Freerider entwickelt hat (allerdings auch nur wg. eigener zusätzlicher Übungsstunden). 

Wg. Spott und Hohn: Frag' bei Michael und Volker bzw. den anderen nach, ob die beiden sich von mir verspottet fühlen. Ich bin sicher, die lachen Dich aus. Wenn überhaupt, frotzeln sich die beiden gegenseitig an, und ich glaube, dass die beiden das abkönnen.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn hier einer spottet, dann bin ich das, und zwar über Dich.

Dass man bei den einzelnen Übungen stürzen kann, weiß jeder und der eine oder andere hat auch schon selber am eigenen Leib erfahren (Dich und mich eingeschlossen).
Wenn man dann nicht weiterüben will, ist das Privateinstellung/-sache. Wenn man dann darauf aber eine unbekannte und nicht ungefährliche Schlüsselstelle runterfährt, um den dicken Herman zu machen bzw. durch diese Maßnahme vorsorglich zukünftigen Spott und Hohn entgehen will
(ich hoffe, ich hab das so richtig interpretiert, der große psychische Druck, der auf Deinen Schulter lastet und so),
sich mault, (wahrscheinlich) verletzt, dann frage ich mich schon, ob ich solchen Teilnehmer die Intention meines Fahrtechnikurses richtig vermitteln konnte.

Ich polarisiere halt gerne: Entweder findest Du den Kurs sinnvoll und interessant oder eben nicht. Die bergischen Wälder sind groß genug für uns beide und unsere offensichtlich unterschiedlichen Einstellungen.

Also, wenn Du Lust und Deine Einstellung zum Techniküben geändert hast, komm' und üb' mit uns. Wenn nicht, ist das auch Ok.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber erst nach dem ich mit ihm geschimpft habe
> 
> ...was er sich bei dem Nick gedacht hat, bleibt allerdings fraglich. In Norddeutschland isser jedenfalls nicht geboren
> 
> Was gibt es sonst noch: achja, ich bin die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE auch noch nicht gefahren, und das ist auch gut so


 
Das ist doch wieder ein Posting nach meinem Geschmack.   

An der Info "Norddeutschland" sehe ich, dass er gepetzt hat. Hat er denn Dir auch meine Großinquisitor-PM zugeleitet?  

Kann ja nicht schließlich jeder Unbekannte bei uns mitfahren. Das muss man sich schon verdienen. 

Wg. Schlüsselstelle, zwar nicht die, aber dafür zwei andere (wenn auch leichter und anders). Der Wurzeltrail zum Kadettenweiher und der Wurzeltrail auf dem Auenlanddamm sind nicht ganz ohne (vor allendingen bei Nässe).  

Am HCM-Pfad gibt es einen ähnlich steilen Downhillspot ohne Auslaufzone. Aber den werden wir schön Chickenway-mäßig umfahren (obwohl ich den Spot schon gefahren bin). Anschauen reicht ja (manchmal) schon. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin(juchhu)/Volker/Michael(Delgado)
> 
> 
> Nun aber zu Dir, Martin und Deinen diversen Bemerkungen: Welche Teilnhmer sollten denn an Deinen Kursen teilnehmen? Über diejenigen, die sich nicht trauen, diese schweren Stellen zu fahren (wie Volker) werden kübelweise Hohn und Spott ausgeschüttet. Anderen, wie ich, die solche Stellen dennoch fahren (um vielleicht nicht verspottet und verhöhnt zu werden) wird mangelnder Verstand unterstellt. Zusätzlich schreibst Du, dass man solche Stellen in einem Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer nicht zu fahren braucht     ???




Hallo Bernd.

Also ich weiß nicht. Wir sind doch nun alle mal mindestens 3x7 Jahre alt und können Spaß und ernst doch wohl unterscheiden  . Also um zum Thema Spot und Hohn zurückzukommen sehe ich das eigentlich nicht so  . Wir stacheln uns halt einfach nur gegenseitig gerne auf ( Martin , Michael und meine Narrigkeit )um es dann endlich mal irgendwann zu schaffen die Stelle FAHRTECHNISCH gesehen richtig herunter zu kommen. Ich meine ich könnte die Stelle für meinen Teil natürlich auch so probieren runterzufahren ( wobei kullern der bessere ausdruck wäre   ) was mir aber letztendlich nicht wirklich viel nützt , weil wenn ich mir vorstelle für ein paar Sekunden Spaß womöglich mehrere Wochen nicht Fahren zu können weil ich mir irgendwelche Gräten gebrochen habe muß ich ehrlich sagen möchte ich nicht.  Und davon abgesehen stehe ich darüber Hohn und Spott ausgesetzt zu sein. ( Weil wer austeilt muß bekanntlich auch einstecken können   )




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du nur perfekte Techniker (insbesondere Downhiller/Freerider) als Teilnehmer  bei Dir haben, die diese Stellen problemlos fahren   ? Was macht für solche Teilnehmer Dein Kurs für einen Sinn  ???




Wenn mir zu diesem Satz ein Kommentar zusteht ( ich hoffe er wird jetzt richtig verstanden    )    ,würde ich fast mal behaupten damit Martin diese Stelle unter "Normalen" Umständen wohl nicht unbedingt anfahren würde.Es hat sich halt seit den Beginn des Kurses so ergeben , das ich mehr oder weniger mal angefragt habe ob wir nicht auch mal solche stellen fahren/oder zumindest probieren können sie zu fahren  
( Kennst die problematik ja vieleicht : Jugendlicher leichtsinn und so    )
Und bis dato war es ja auch immer so gewesen damit man die Wahl hatte entweder die Schlüsselstelle oder dran vorbei zu fahren.

Also ich find wir sollten uns jetzt mal wieder beruhigen und uns auf den nächsten Kurs freuen um dann wieder um den Pudding fahren zu können.    .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es Dir nicht reicht, kannst Du ja zum Michael @Delgado nach Hause fahren und von dort mit ihm zusammen zum TechnologiePark-Treffpunkt biken. Ich denke, nachdem Du wieder bei ihm zuhause angekommen bist (falls überhaupt ), wirst Du dann Eure Tour sicherlich als (echte Männer-) Runde bezeichnen.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Das Geheimnis "Wer ist moinmoin?" wurde soeben gelüftet: Jo tobt nun endlich registriert unter @moinmoin rum.



Ne du   .

Ich glaub die Runde reicht dann schon bei diesen Temperaturen. Weil schau mal ich muß ja von Hennef zu euch , dann wieder nach Lohmar und zurück um dann wieder nach Hennef zu kommen    .

Aber wobei , ach nee  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wir stacheln uns halt einfach nur gegenseitig gerne auf ( Martin , Michael und meine Narrigkeit )um es dann endlich mal irgendwann zu schaffen die Stelle FAHRTECHNISCH gesehen richtig herunter zu kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Also ehrlich: Ich stachele nicht an.  
Ich bin der Stachel in Eurem (Michael und Volker) Fleisch, weil ich Euch den Spot gezeigt habe.  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir zu diesem Satz ein Kommentar zusteht ( ich hoffe er wird jetzt richtig verstanden  )  ,würde ich fast mal behaupten damit Martin diese Stelle unter "Normalen" Umständen wohl nicht unbedingt anfahren würde.Es hat sich halt seit den Beginn des Kurses so ergeben , das ich mehr oder weniger mal angefragt habe ob wir nicht auch mal solche stellen fahren/oder zumindest probieren können sie zu fahren


 
Richtig, die und anderen echten Schlüsselstellen fahre ich mit neuen Teilnehmern nicht an.
Ich wäre (, wenn ich stark genug geblieben wäre  , ) die Schlüsselstelle damals mit Bernd, Michael und Dir nicht angefahren, weil ich die Downhillfähigkeiten von Bernd und Michael noch nicht abschätzen konnte. Aber Du hast so gequengelt.  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ( Kennst die problematik ja vieleicht : Jugendlicher leichtsinn und so  )
> Und bis dato war es ja auch immer so gewesen damit man die Wahl hatte entweder die Schlüsselstelle oder dran vorbei zu fahren.
> 
> Also ich find wir sollten uns jetzt mal wieder beruhigen und uns auf den nächsten Kurs freuen um dann wieder um den Pudding fahren zu können.    .
> ...


 
Genau  Unterschreibe ich so.  

Also, machen oder maulen? Jeder, wie er will!  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2005)

Nabend.  

So die nächste Grillparty kann kommen. Wir werden dann wieder ausreichend Licht haben   .

Hab vorhin meine Funzel endlich wieder bekommen und Leuchtet irgendwie heller wie vorher  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> An der Info "Norddeutschland" sehe ich, dass er gepetzt hat. Hat er denn Dir auch meine Großinquisitor-PM zugeleitet?
> 
> Kann ja nicht schließlich jeder Unbekannte bei uns mitfahren. Das muss man sich schon verdienen.
> 
> ...



Nein, er hat nichts gesagt  Soll dass heissen, dass er Geheimnissse vor mir hat


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Michael(Delgado)
> 
> Welche Teilnhmer sollten denn an Deinen Kursen teilnehmen?
> Grüße
> Bernd



- Alle die Spaß an der Freud' haben.
- Leben und Leben lassen können.
- Tolerant sind und offen und auch mal über sich selbst lachen können.
- Lustig sind und Ironie, zwecks Nachbetrachtung der Trainings, einsetzen   
  und vertragen können.
- somit ein "dick_er_es" Fell haben.
- ... die das "echten" Leben vom Virtuellen differenzieren können ....
- ...
- ...
- Und die, die sich einigermaßen auf dem Bike halten können. 
  So wie Volker   

Gruß

D.


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> - Alle die Spaß an der Freud' haben.
> - Leben und Leben lassen können.
> - Tolerant sind und offen und auch mal über sich selbst lachen können.
> - Lustig sind und Ironie, zwecks Nachbetrachtung der Trainings, einsetzen
> ...


 
  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> - Alle die Spaß an der Freud' haben.
> - Leben und Leben lassen können.
> - Tolerant sind und offen und auch mal über sich selbst lachen können.
> - Lustig sind und Ironie, zwecks Nachbetrachtung der Trainings, einsetzen
> ...




Räusper.

Ich hatte dich doch extra bestochen damit das nicht gepostet wird     .
Mist schon wieder aufgefallen   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich will ja nicht unken, aber ich glaube, die Schönwetterserie für unsere donnerstäglich Fahrtechnikkurse reisst diese Woche ab.  
Für Donnerstag hat die UWZ zum Teil schwere Gewitter vorhergesagt.  
Wenn das vergleichbar sein wird mit dem was heute Nacht bei uns niederging, dann gute Nacht Marie.  
Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass ein Gewitter sich fast zwei Stunden heftigst an einer Stelle / unserem Hackberg ausgetobt hat.  
Zu der Zeit in der Hardt war das bestimmt nicht lustig. 

Also, wir behalten das im Auge, heulen aber nicht rum  , wenn ich Donnerstagnachmittag wg. Regen und Gewitter kurzfristig entscheiden, den Kurs abzusagen. 

Nun die gute Nachricht: Für Samstag sieht es besser aus. Angenehme 24 ° C, ca. 8 h Sonnenscheindauer und ca. 12 % Regenrisiko sind für diese mittellange Tour doch ganz gute Voraussetzungen.

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (29. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nun die gute Nachricht: Für Samstag sieht es besser aus. Angenehme 24 ° C, ca. 8 h Sonnenscheindauer und ca. 12 % Regenrisiko sind für diese *mittellange Tour* doch ganz gute Voraussetzungen.
> VG Martin



Apropos "mittellang": Wie lange werden wir so in etwa unterwegs sein?

Andreas


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Räusper.
> 
> Ich hatte dich doch extra bestochen damit das nicht gepostet wird ..
> 
> ...



Zu wenig!


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos "mittellang": Wie lange werden wir so in etwa unterwegs sein?
> 
> Andreas


 
Das hängt von der Streckenführung ab. Von Moitzfeld zum HCM-Pfad und zurück sind es ca. 45 km (weitesgehend Straße   ).

Wenn wir ein paar schöne Schlenker durch den Königforst und Wahner Heide machen, dann sind es zwischen 50 - 60 km (weitesgehend Gelände und kaum Straße).

Da mit wenigen Ausnahmen (Singletrails im KF, WH und der HCM) die Wege breiter bzw. Wanderwege sind, sollten wir um 15 km / h schon schaffen können, sodass ich mit Pause aber ohne Pannen von ca. 4 - 5 Stunden Bruttofahrzeit ausgehe.

Ankunftzeit in Moitzfeld zwischen ca. 14:00 und 15:00 Uhr (mit Pannen und Schwächeanfälle).

Bitte an ausreichend HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf-Versorgung während der Tour denken und mitbringen!!!  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGoodGuy (29. Juni 2005)

@ volker_k
Bestechungsmaßnahmen unterhalb von einem Wolf-Edelstahl-Gartengrill wirken nicht   
@ juchhu
Hältst Du die Tour am Samstag für fahrbar für mich?


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @ volker_k
> Bestechungsmaßnahmen unterhalb von einem Wolf-Edelstahl-Gartengrill wirken nicht


 
Genau! 
Ich kann dieses " Du bist der schönste und beste Erklärbär von allen!" nicht mehr hören.  

Laßt Taten den Worten folgen. Her mit dem Ding. 

Ich find' den so geil.  
Dass Männer sich schon an so einem 'blöden' Edelstahl-Gartengrill 'aufgeilen' können.   



			
				MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> Hältst Du die Tour am Samstag für fahrbar für mich?


 
Hallo Dieter,

finde ich gut, dass Du nachfragst.  

Offen und ehrlich, halte ich die Tour für Dich für noch nicht fahrbar. Zwar sind die Tourlänge und -dauer sowie die breiten Wege sicherlich kein Problem für Dich.
Da in meiner geplanten Streckenführung aber ständig Singletrailpassagen mit einem durchschnittlich höherem technischen Grad als bei unserer gemeinsamen inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde vor dem Fahrtechnikkurs (23.06.2005) einfließen sollen, wird das im Augenblick noch zu schwierig sein, Dich ggf. zum (unfreiwilligen) Absteigen zwingen und deshalb keinen richtigen Spass machen.

Falls der Donnerstagskurs wg. Regen und Gewitter nicht ausfällt, werden wir an zwei Downhillspots (der eine ca. 10 °, der andere ca. 30°) die elementaren Downhilltechniken (Sattelposition, Haltung- und Brems- sowie Absteigtechnik) lernen. Wenn Du am Donnerstag kannst und das zu Deiner (m.M. ist das in aller erster Sache bei Dir eine Kopfsache und mangelnde Technik wg. mangelder Übung/Sicherheit) und meiner Zufriedenheit schaffst, dann bin ich bereit meine o.g. Empfehlung zu revidieren.

Schaun mer mal, wie Franzl immer sagt.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Um es kurz zu machen:
> 
> 1. Für Dich macht der Kurs keinen Sinn (meine Meinung).
> ...
> ...


Hallo Martin,
was ist denn mit satanischer Verhandlungführung ? Ironie-Smileys (unsichtbare und sichtbare) ? Sollte ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden haben ?

Folgende Anmerkungen
zu 1. Leider nicht richtig verstanden: Ich bin kein Downhiller oder Freerider und möchte es auch nicht mehr werden. Was mich evtl. interessieren würde, wäre: kann ich, und wenn ja wie, die Schlüsselstelle uphill fahren ?

2. Das weiß ich und habe ich ja auch so geschrieben.

3. An dem Kurstag war ich neben Dir der einzige, der bei den Übungen nicht gestürzt ist.

4. In meinem Alter habe ich es nicht nötig, den dicken Hermann zu machen 

Im übrigen teile ich die Meinung von Volker (wobei nicht alle Bemerkungen von ihm auf mich zutreffen  nicht umsonst habe ich mir 14 Tage Zeit gelassen, zu antworten)


			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find wir sollten uns jetzt mal wieder beruhigen und uns auf den nächsten Kurs freuen um dann wieder um den Pudding fahren zu können.    .


Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> - Alle die Spaß an der Freud' haben.
> - Leben und Leben lassen können.
> - Tolerant sind und offen und auch mal über sich selbst lachen können.
> - Lustig sind und Ironie, zwecks Nachbetrachtung der Trainings, einsetzen
> ...


Hallo Michael,
ich bin erstaunt: 
so gut kennen wir uns doch eigentlich noch gar nicht: Du hast ja eine exakte Charakterbeschreibung von mir vorgenommen    .
(wobei ich allerdings kein so großes Interesse an virtuellen Radtouren habe, wie Du unterstellst).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> was ist denn mit satanischer Verhandlungführung ? Ironie-Smileys (unsichtbare und sichtbare) ? Sollte ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden haben ?


 
Die fehlenden Smileys zeigen mein Desinteresse an diesem Dialog. Bin quasi nicht mit dem Herzen dabei. 

Das will ich mir garnicht vorstellen, dass diese Möglichkeit besteht.  (Extra für Dich )



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Anmerkungen
> zu 1. Leider nicht richtig verstanden: Ich bin kein Downhiller oder Freerider und möchte es auch nicht mehr werden. Was mich evtl. interessieren würde, wäre: kann ich, und wenn ja wie, die Schlüsselstelle uphill fahren ?


 
Bei ca. 70 ° Steigung und rutschigem Untergrund eine total bescheuerte Idee.  

Wie wäre es, wenn Du es mit einem Hochrad, allerdings in Fahrtrichtung das kleine Rad, versuchen würdest? 




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Das weiß ich und habe ich ja auch so geschrieben.


 
Dann ist ja alles klar. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 3. An dem Kurstag war ich neben Dir der einzige, der bei den Übungen nicht gestürzt ist.


 
Hä, Erinnerungslücken? Bist DU doch auf den Kopf gefallen? M.W. warst Du zweimal dabei. Das erste Mal hast Du beim Bachüberqueren mit Wheelie wg. Übereifer, eingeklickten Schuhen und keinem Finger an der HR-Bremse gemault und STaudamm gespielt. Beim zweiten Mal hast Du den Abflug an der Schlüsselstelle gemacht.

Das ich nicht gestürzt bin , lag daran, dass ich nur erklärt habe.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 4. In meinem Alter habe ich es nicht nötig, den dicken Hermann zu machen
> 
> Im übrigen teile ich die Meinung von Volker (wobei nicht alle Bemerkungen von ihm auf mich zutreffen  nicht umsonst habe ich mir 14 Tage Zeit gelassen, zu antworten)
> 
> ...


 
Na, egal, dann hast halt den "Bernd aus Holz" gemacht.

So, ich finde, jetzt haben wir genug drüber gelabert.  
Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich über einen solchen  Sc h e i s s  aufzuregen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. Juni 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

>




Wenigstens ist nun die Zeit vorbei wo man noch zwischen den Zeilen lesen (und verstehen) musste und ein Philosophie-Grundkurs von den Stoikern bis hin zu C. W. F. Hegel* absolut unerlässlich war um hier folgen zu können.

*Die moderneren Theorien Darwins werden, besonders in der praktischen Anwendung, im Fahrtechnikkurs erfahren   [Achtung Smiley]


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens ist nun die Zeit vorbei wo man noch zwischen den Zeilen lesen (und verstehen) musste und ein Philosophie-Grundkurs von den Stoikern bis hin zu C. W. F. Hegel* absolut unerlässlich war um hier folgen zu können.
> 
> *Die moderneren Theorien Darwins werden, besonders in der praktischen Anwendung, im Fahrtechnikkurs erfahren   [Achtung Smiley]


Du hast Recht,
wir sollten das intellektuelle Niveau wieder erheblich steigern.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens ist nun die Zeit vorbei wo man noch zwischen den Zeilen lesen (und verstehen) musste und ein Philosophie-Grundkurs von den Stoikern bis hin zu C. W. F. Hegel* absolut unerlässlich war um hier folgen zu können.
> 
> *Die moderneren Theorien Darwins werden, besonders in der praktischen Anwendung, im Fahrtechnikkurs erfahren  [Achtung Smiley]


 
Bei manchen Menschen macht das Kennenlernen und das Lesen ihrer Postings zunehmend mehr Spass.   

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juni 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @ volker_k
> Bestechungsmaßnahmen unterhalb von einem Wolf-Edelstahl-Gartengrill wirken nicht




Naja man konnte es ja wenigstens mal versuchen      .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Derk (29. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich will ja nicht unken,.............Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass ein Gewitter sich fast zwei Stunden heftigst an einer Stelle / unserem Hackberg ausgetobt hat.




... und ich dachte, nur in Rodekirchen habe es heute Nacht durchgehend gedonnert und geblitzt ....


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich dachte, nur in Rodekirchen habe es heute Nacht durchgehend gedonnert und geblitzt ....


 
OT:

Wow, bei Euch auch so lange?! 

Ich habs ca. 'ne Stunde vorher schon gemerkt (Luftdruckschwingungen  ; oder waren es meine eigenen ).
Der Hund ist schon eine halbe Stunde ins Schlafzimmer gekommen, bevor ich das heranrückende Gewitter erstmals wahrgenommen habe (mit hören war da noch nichts).
Als es dann bei uns anfing, hat er sich zu meinen Füßen gekuschelt  , damit ich nicht so eine Angst habe.  

Nachher war allerdings die Frage, ob die Donnerschläge oder das laute Schnarchen vom Hund lauter war.  

Ich bin von Gewitter immer total fasziniert, muss dann immer Blitze gucken und zählen, wie weit der 'Einschlag' noch entfernt ist. Leider war ich dann am Morgen total gerädert. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

statt Blitze zählen jetzt eine Blitzmeldung bzw. -einladung:

Hier nun die offizielle Einladung zum donnerstäglichen (30.06.2005) Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer:

Zielgruppe sind alle FahrerInnen, die schon Touren (mindestens eine ) gefahren sind oder mindestens einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert haben, d.h. echte MTB-Frischlinge werden auf die noch kommenden echten Anfänger-Fahrtechnik-Samstagtageskurse verwiesen/vertröstet. 

Hier eintragen, marsch, marsch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

*Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz vor dem Naturfreundhaus in der Hardt.*

Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr 

Ansprechpartner: Martin Nettersheim

Tel: 0700/582448-11 (AB) Mo-Fr 09:00-13:00 und 15:00 - 17:00 Uhr

E-Mail: PM oder [email protected]

Mobil: 0172/8002346, Achtung: am Kurstag ab ca. 18:30 Uhr zu erreichen, sonst nicht.

Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier weiter geradeaus Richtung Herkenrath.
Von der L289 Wipperfürther Str. zwischen Moitzfeld und Herkenrath auf die Straße 'Horst' links einbiegen (Schild Naturfreundehaus), dann rechts abbiegen auf die Straße 'Hardt'. Diese an einigen Häusern vorbei bis zum Waldrand. Hier teilt sich die Straße in ein Y. Rechts den Berg runter in Richtung Naturfreunde-Haus. Vor der Absperrungsschranke geht es rechts auf einen großen unbefestigen Parkplatz. Hier ist der Treffpunkt.

Adresse für Autonavi:

Wandererparkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus (östlich davon)
Hardt 44 (wird von einigen Autonavis nicht angezeigt, stattdessen ist am Ende der Straße ein Parkplatzsymbol zu sehen, dort hinfahren)
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Herkenrath

Thema Bike und Kleidung:
Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully vorausgesetzt, ATBs bedingt geeignet, Touren- oder Cityräder ungeeignet.
In jedem Fall ein Sattelstützenschnellspanner.
Helm und Handschuhe zwingend.
Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.

Lehrinhalte  

*Alles rund ums Handling, d.h.*

*BASICS bis zum Abwinken,*
*Kurventechnik, Slalomfahren und Garagencontest*
*Downhillgrundtechniken: Sattelposition, Halteposition, Brems- und Absteigetechnik an zwei Spots (10° und 30°)*
*Da wir ja auch irgendwie wieder hochfahren müssen auch Uphillgrundtechniken: Sattelposition, Halteposition, Brems- und Aufsteigtechnik an zwei Spots (10° und 30°)*
*Palettentraining, d.h. Stufe(n) up-/downhill *
*und, und, und bis es dunkel wird  *
VG Martin

PS: Ohne ausgefüllte und unterschriebene und mir vorliegende Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

Zur Zeit schüttet es wie aus Kübeln.
Bin heute, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, schon nass geworden  .

Aber gleich knallt bestimmt die Sonne auf die 

Schlüsselstelle  

und brutzelt alles trocken  .

Und wenn nicht  ...

Dann gibt 100 Sonderpunkte für das befahren der 
Schlüsselstelle in nass    

Martin,

gibts wieder eine, dem Lehrgang vorangehende, inofizielle und streng geheime  Trailrunde.

Dann sollten vielleicht nur Biker der Kategorie III* mitfahren   





*Kategorie I = Schlüsselstellenfahrer, II = angehende Schlüsselstellenfahrer, III = Schlüsselstellenangucker und Hobbyphilosophen, IIII = Schlüsselstellenboykottierer.


Gruß und bis später.

D.


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit schüttet es wie aus Kübeln.
> Bin heute, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, schon nass geworden  .
> 
> Aber gleich knallt bestimmt die Sonne auf die
> ...


 
Also, nach ersten Erkundungen mit Kanu und meinem Hund heute morgen muss ich Euch mitteilen, dass die Hardt sich zu einem einzigen Stausee verwandelt hat.  

Statt des Fahrtechnikkurses wird heute spontan der erste BIKE-DIVING AND RAFTING-Kurs ausgerufen. Praktischerweise empfiehlt sich Neoprenanzug, Flossen und Maske sowie Auftriebelement (Schwimmflügelchen fürs) am Bike .

Falls der Kurs stattfindet, denn es soll noch weiterer Regen und Gewitter kommen, gibts es


von mir keine inoffizielle Trailrunde, da ich noch einen Geschäftstermin habe 
Bei der Nässe, die im Boden eingedrungen ist, oute ich mich hier und jetzt als Fahrer der Kategorie IV, also Schlüsselstellenboykottierer. Auf dem nassen Bruchschiefer kannst Du auch gleich ganz ohne Bremsen fahren. Die 100 Sonderpunkte (ich dachte, es gäb diese kleinen, metallischen, farbigen Sternchen) können im Krankenhaus Deiner Wahl gegen Süssigkeiten getauscht werden. 
Bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr gibts ein "GO"  oder "NO"  .

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (30. Juni 2005)

War jetzt 2 Wochen im Urlaub. Ihr hattet ja scheinbar ziemlich viel Spass in der Zeit... 
Außerdem wird in nahzu jedem Beitrag die Schlüsselstelle erwähnt. 
Also ich bin ja schon "gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen".

Bis später
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Dann sollten vielleicht nur Biker der Kategorie III* mitfahren
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin und Michael,
hat die Kategorisierung von I bis IV irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf Teilnahmemöglichkeiten oder Befahrbarkeit(serlaubnis) von Teilstellen ? Ich fühle mich persönlich eigentlich allen vier Kategorien zugehörig (gefahren bin ich die Schlüsselstelle ja noch nocht richtig und aufgrund der Empfehlungen sollte ich die Schlüsselstelle ja eher boykottieren) und bin daher etwas verunsichert.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> War jetzt 2 Wochen im Urlaub. Ihr hattet ja scheinbar ziemlich viel Spass in der Zeit...


 
Fast alle hatten Spass, also viel Spass.   



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird in nahzu jedem Beitrag die Schlüsselstelle erwähnt.
> Also ich bin ja schon "gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen".
> 
> Bis später
> Frank


 
Hach was, kleiner Downhillhügel, ca. 70 ° Gefälle, kleine Fahrrinne aus nassem (im Augenblick ) Bruchschiefer, und ca. 2,5 m Auslaufzone, die in der Bontanik bzw. vorm Baum endet.  

Kleines Bild, welches leider einen die wahren Dimensionen nicht abschätzen lässt.







Von unten betrachtet, sag man locker "fahrbar"; von oben betrachtet bringt die Stimme ein zittriges "Heute lieber nicht" heraus.  

Also, wer nach entsprechender Übung und Technikbeherrschung die Stelle sturzfrei fahren kann, wird in seinem weiteren Tourerleben kaum noch Probleme mit steilen Downhillpassagen haben. Allerdings kann jeder für sich alleine entscheiden, ob dies ein erstrebenswertes Ziel ist. Ich bin mehr als ein Jahr um das Ding herumgeschlichen, bevor ich es das erste Mal gefahren bin. Ist halt auch eine Kopfsache. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich bin mehr als ein Jahr um das Ding herumgeschlichen, bevor ich es das erste Mal gefahren bin.
> 
> VG Martin



Zeugen?




Außer Volker, der ist bestimmt bestochen   .


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin und Michael,
> hat die Kategorisierung von I bis IV irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf Teilnahmemöglichkeiten oder Befahrbarkeit(serlaubnis) von Teilstellen ? Ich fühle mich persönlich eigentlich allen vier Kategorien zugehörig (gefahren bin ich die Schlüsselstelle ja noch nocht richtig und aufgrund der Empfehlungen sollte ich die Schlüsselstelle ja eher boykottieren) und bin daher etwas verunsichert.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Wenn Du Technik üben willst, komm vorbei.

Wenns Dir nur um die Schlüsselstelle(n) geht, fahr hin und runter, poste das Ergebnis, und die liebe Seele hat Ruh'.

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir  s c h e i s s egal, ob Du, Michael, Volker oder wer auch immer die Schlüsselstelle fährt.
Mir geht es nur darum, die Technik zu vermitteln, um letztenendes auch solche Stellen sturzfrei und sicher befahren zu können. Ob der Einzelne das dann überhaupt will oder 'muss', ist nicht meine Sache. Es ist halt ein Übungsangebot und eben kein Zwang.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> War jetzt 2 Wochen im Urlaub. Ihr hattet ja scheinbar ziemlich viel Spass in der Zeit...



Klar, musst nur die richtigen Drog.. ähh Motivation haben [  ]



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird in nahzu jedem Beitrag die Schlüsselstelle erwähnt.
> Also ich bin ja schon "gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen".
> Frank



Na dann wär's ja schade wenn's heute ausfällt.



PS: Wär ja mal 'ne Gelegenheit einen weiteren Mitstreiter des drittbesten*
WP-Teams** kennen zu lernen.


*Bessere Platzierung wäre drin gewesen hätten Ploughy und Vertexto nicht abreißen lassen.

**Mitstreiter für WP-Team 2005/2006 gesucht.


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zeugen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fürs aller erste Mal nicht, da war ich alleine. Allerdings war ich mir 100%-ig sicher, dass ich es schaffen würde. Hatte ja quasi ein Jahr lang mich mental vorbereitet (und einen Sattelzug Snickers verputzt "Wenns mal wieder länger dauer, ..."). 

Dann immer mal wieder. Aber es gab bzw. gibt auf Tage, wo ich dranvorbeifahre, weil ich nicht richtig bei der Sache bin.  

Als ich mit Volker und Helmut die Stelle angefahren bin, war Volker hinter mir. Ob er es gesehen hat, weiß ich nicht, da ich die beiden vorher auf dem Singletrail leicht abgehängt habe. Wahrscheinlich hat mich Volker nur zwischen den Bäumen verschwinden sehen. 

*Aber, ich fahre solche Schlüsselstellen für mich; ich brauche keine Zeugen, denn ich weiß ja, ob ich es kann bzw. geschafft habe. Und das ist mein Kriterium.  *

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Nachtrag zur offiziellen Einladung zum donnerstäglichen (30.06.2005) Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer:


*Palettentraining, d.h. Stufe(n) up-/downhill
 fällt leider heute aus.*
VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube, dieser Schlüsselstellen-Gag läuft sich auch langsam tot...  

Sollten wir nicht ersatzweise mal klären, warum Martin und Volker am Berg weinen, wenn sie mit geliehenen Bikes am Hang festkleben und selbst in der Kürwertung jämmerlich versagen??


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dieser Schlüsselstellen-Gag läuft sich auch langsam tod...
> 
> Sollten wir nicht ersatzweise mal klären, warum Martin und Volker am Berg weinen, wenn sie mit geliehenen Bikes am Hang festkleben und selbst in der Kürwertung jämmerlich versagen??


 
Genau  . Es gibt mehr Schlüsselstellen, als man denkt.  

S c h e i s s Freeriderbike, gibts da keinen Lift?   

Für meine "Affe auf dem Schleifstein-Freeriderbike" gibts mindesten einen Punkt für künstlerischen Ausdruck(sversuch  ), wenn ich hier schon Abzüge in der Techniknote bekomme.

Obwohl ich mich an (einen) andere(n) erinnere, die(der) auch einen leicht gequälten Gesichtsausdruck machte(n). 

Wenn wir heute diesen Spot und den danebenliegenden Spot im Uphill ein paar mal hintereinander hochgefahren sind, wird die verbleibende (Atem)Luft für solche gehässigen Kommentare nicht mehr ausreichen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir heute diesen Spot und den danebenliegenden Spot im Uphill ein paar mal hintereinander hochgefahren sind, wird die verbleibende (Atem)Luft für solche gehässigen Kommentare nicht mehr ausreichen.
> 
> VG Martin



Vor allen Dingen, wenn wir in Folge der Regenfälle gegen die Strömung radeln müssen  

Dieser Thread hat nebenbei bemerkt einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Unterhaltungswert


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allen Dingen, wenn wir in Folge der Regenfälle gegen die Strömung radeln müssen


 
Ah, ich sehe schon: Das Problem wird also Wasser in der Lunge werden.  
Hab' ich nicht geschrieben: Maske mitbringen, na?!  
Der Erklärbär lässt hier keinen unvorbereitet ertrinken.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread hat nebenbei bemerkt einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Unterhaltungswert


 
That's life (oder fast schon live), that's entertainment.

Und das bisher honorarfrei.  Und da soll mal einer sagen, die Deutschen wollen nicht anpacken.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread hat nebenbei bemerkt einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Unterhaltungswert



... und hat sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf Platz 4 im Lokalforum katapultiert  .

Aber Qualität und Quantität ....


Die Schlüsselstelle aber jetzt tot zu reden ist gemein


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... und hat sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf Platz 4 im Lokalforum katapultiert  .
> 
> Aber Qualität und Quantität ....
> 
> ...


 
Aber nur, wenn Du die beiden Wehebachtalsperrenthreads als einen zählst.  

Und im ürbigen: die Schlüsselstelle lebt (weiter).  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und im ürbigen: die Schlüsselstelle lebt (weiter).
> 
> VG Martin




juchhu


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu


 
*Endlich einer, der den wahren Sinn des Nicknames versteht!*  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGoodGuy (30. Juni 2005)

Hm, so von unten sieht die 


Schlüsselstelle

aus wie der Idiotenhügel fürs Schlittenfahren ...


----------



## Antek (30. Juni 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, so von unten sieht die
> 
> 
> Schlüsselstelle
> ...



...aber von oben wie der Anlauf einer 180 Meter Skiflugschanze


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber von oben wie der Anlauf einer 180 Meter Skiflugschanze


 
Jaja, lacht Ihr nur! Wenn Ihr oben auf Eurem Bike steht und über die Kante fahrt (bzw. vielleicht doch nur schaut  ), sieht das alles anders aus.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

Die größte Herausforderung ist eigentlich nicht die Schlüsselstelle, sondern der Bunnyhopp über den Trainingsleiter


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die größte Herausforderung ist eigentlich nicht die Schlüsselstelle, sondern der Bunnyhopp über den Trainingsleiter



    

Mein feuchter Traum: Alle stehen an der Kante. Keiner traut sich. Aber ich. ICH!


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

Mist , hier hat es grade zu regnen begonnen


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Mist , hier hat es grade zu regnen begonnen


 
Guckst DU hier:






oder hier:






 

VG Martin

PS: Richtet Euch schon mal auf die Möglichkeit ein, den Abend ohne Fahrtechnikkurs zuverbringen. 

Ich weiß, es ist schwer. Einige werden jetzt depressiv und tragen sich mit selbstzerstörerischen Gedanken. Kopf hoch  Ich habe die Fahrtechnikkurs-Seelsorge-Tefefonbetreuung unter 0800 ... besetzt. Das Leben geht weiter. Glaubt mir.


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

Ein herber Rückschlag für meine noch so junge Karriere. Werde ich das jemals aufholen können??? Ohne meinen Mentor, meinen Helden mein leuchtendes Vorbild???


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

Ich mach hier gleich ein Riesen-Weichei-Fass auf ....


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach hier gleich ein Riesen-Weichei-Fass auf ....


 
Na, dann mach doch. Der heranrückende Regen wird dir das Fass füllen.  

Spass bei Seite.

Es ist dunkel geworden, und von der Hardt kommt erstes leises Donnergrollen rüber. Gerade habe ich die Info von der UWZ und ... es hat feste angefangen zu regnen.  

UWZ >>>

AKTUELLE WETTERLAGE
Eine Luftmassengrenze erstreckt sich quer über Deutschland. Sie trennt trockene Luft im Nordosten von schwülwarmer Luft in den übrigen Gebieten. In ihrem Bereich fällt am Donnerstag zunächst noch schauerartig verstärkter und teils ergiebiger Regen. Nachmittags sind entlang dieser Front von Niedersachsen bis zum Erzgebirge auch eingelagerte Gewitter möglich. *Auch in den übrigen Gebieten entwickeln sich erneut einzelne kräftige Regenschauer, vereinzelt auch Gewitter. Am Abend zieht von Westen erneut eine Front heran. Mit ihr breiten sich kräftige Schauer und Gewitter weiter nach Osten und Nordosten aus.
*

WARNLAGE

GEWITTER
*Die Vorwarnungen gelten teils bis zum späten Donnerstagabend, teils schon bis in die Frühstunden des Freitags*. Akutwarnungen erfolgen, sobald absehbar ist, welche Landkreise und kreisfreien Städte betroffen sein werden.

UWZ <<<

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

*Der Fahrtechnikkurs fällt heute am 30.06.2005 aus. *


*Der LMB-Termin wird gelöscht. *

Sorry, Mädels, Weicheier und Heulnasen. 

VG Martin

PS: Samstag ist ja auch noch ein Juchhu-Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

Echt schade, aber lasst es uns wie MÄNNER hinnehmen, Jungs (und Quotenfrauen)






Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter am Samstag!!


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

Volkääääääär!?


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkääääääär!?




   

Ich galub ich bekomme gerade meine Donnerstags Depresionen.

Das kann er doch nicht machen , den Kurs einfach abzusagen   .

Wolltest du Heute wirklich die ( du weißt schon ) (( Weil wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist ja wohl offizielles S............... erwähn verbot    ))runterfahren ? 

Naja ich meine wir können uns ja Samstag früher treffen und vorher noch mal da hin fahren und vieleicht fahren   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

Echt Schade , ich wäre sonst gleich vorbeigekommen und hätte mir das Ganze mal angeschaut . 
So werde ich nachher nur noch ein bischen um den Tütberg rum rollen. 

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann mach doch. Der heranrückende Regen wird dir das Fass füllen.
> 
> Spass bei Seite.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Naja ich meine wir können uns ja Samstag früher treffen und vorher noch mal da hin fahren und vieleicht fahren   .
> 
> ...


 
Konstruktiver Vorschlag  .



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Echt Schade , ich wäre sonst gleich vorbeigekommen und hätte mir das Ganze mal angeschaut .
> So werde ich nachher nur noch ein bischen um den Tütberg rum rollen.
> ...


 
Jaja, das kann man ja jetzt locker schreiben, wo ich den Kurs gecancelt habe.  

Ne, tut mir leid.  
Wenn Du schon ein bisschen sattelfester bist, und Singletrails Dich nicht schrecken, dann schau Dir doch das hier mal an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich galub ich bekomme gerade meine Donnerstags Depresionen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trags mit Fassung!!! Vermutlich hättest Du eh wieder den kleinen Frühstücksteller vergessen


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau  . Es gibt mehr Schlüsselstellen, als man denkt.
> 
> S c h e i s s Freeriderbike, gibts da keinen Lift?



TsTsTs. Was soll das denn jetzt bedeuten? Also ich komm mit meinem schweren biest irgendwie besser hoch , weil deins war mir irgendwie zu leicht  .




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir heute diesen Spot und den danebenliegenden Spot im Uphill ein paar mal hintereinander hochgefahren sind, wird die verbleibende (Atem)Luft für solche gehässigen Kommentare nicht mehr ausreichen.
> 
> VG Martin




 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Trags mit Fassung!!! Vermutlich hättest Du eh wieder den kleinen Frühstücksteller vergessen




Nö heute bestimmt nicht  .
Weil der arme kleine Frühstücksteller ist heute schon mit mir Auto gefahren und ist auch ganz traurig  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Michael.

Wie machen wir das denn am Samstag  . Kleine Trailrund und dabei zur Schlüsselstelle ( huch jetzt ist es mir doch rausgerutscht  )  um diese zu befahren?

Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich am Samstag mit dem Rad komme oder mit dem Auto.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Trags mit Fassung!!! Vermutlich hättest Du eh wieder den kleinen Frühstücksteller vergessen


 
Patsch, versenkt!  Ich sag' nur Tellergeiselhaft.  

Hatte ich schon geschrieben, dass ich auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Volker den Kurs absagen sollte, von wegen Regen und Gewitter und so. 

Dabei war es nicht die Angst um die Schlüsselstelle, sondern um die Schläge von SuperIngo wg. vergessenem Tellerchen. 

Okok, Volker, ich weiß, ich hätte das nicht outen sollen, aber der versprochene Edelstahlgrill steht noch immer nicht in meinem Grillschuppen, und langsam glaube ich auch nicht mehr dran.  

VG Martin

PS:

UWZ >>>






UWZ <<<


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest du Heute wirklich die ( du weißt schon ) (( Weil wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist ja wohl offizielles S............... erwähn verbot    ))runterfahren ?



Verbotsversuch gescheitert!

Martin hat lebenerhaltende Maßnahmen eingeleitet.

Guckst Du:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...... die Schlüsselstelle lebt (weiter).
> VG Martin





			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich meine wir können uns ja Samstag früher treffen und vorher noch mal da hin fahren und vieleicht fahren   .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Wie früh soll ich denn aufstehen?


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich am Samstag mit dem Rad komme oder mit dem Auto.
> 
> ...


 
Tststs, bist DU blöd!   Mit dem Auto kommst ja noch nicht mal in die Nähe von der Schlüsselstelle.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Patsch, versenkt!  Ich sag' nur Tellergeiselhaft.
> 
> Hatte ich schon geschrieben, dass ich auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Volker den Kurs absagen sollte, von wegen Regen und Gewitter und so.
> 
> ...




Hä , wie jetzt    .

Du sollst doch nicht immer alles verraten    .

 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tststs, bist DU blöd!   Mit dem Auto kommst ja noch nicht mal in die Nähe von der Schlüsselstelle.
> 
> VG Martin



  Ach so ich dachte ich könnte bis zur Schlüsselstelle vorfahren


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Patsch, versenkt!  Ich sag' nur Tellergeiselhaft.
> 
> Hatte ich schon geschrieben, dass ich auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Volker den Kurs absagen sollte, von wegen Regen und Gewitter und so.
> 
> ...



Ich hab´s gewußt!!! Ich werde den Teller und den Grill wohl aus seinen üblen Klauen befreien müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wie früh soll ich denn aufstehen?


 
Started at dawn, arrived key postion, solved.
Take a breakfast, and travel to come together tours by juchhu.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Michaeeeeeeeel.


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen...
ich wollte mich gerade auf den Weg machen. Trotz Regen, aber 3 Wochen Entzug...
Ob ich nächste Woche kann, weis ich noch nicht.  
Schlüsselstellen gibt es viele, der Schlüssel dazu befindet sich im Kopf.
Und beim Fahrtechniktraining.


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

Eins bleibt festzuhalten: Wegfall von Fahrtraining hat ein überproportionales Ansteigen sinnfreien Postings zur Folge


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Started at dawn, arrived keypostion, solved.
> Take a breakfast, and travel to come together tours by juchhu.
> 
> VG Martin



Die Suche nach  keyposition  lieferte keine Treffer


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie früh soll ich denn aufstehen?




Naja also wenn du so ca. 1,5 Stunden brauchst , und wir uns 1 Stunde im um die Schlüsselstelle kümmern wollen müsste 6:15 Uhr ja reichen. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht wie lange du morgens so vor dem Spiegel brauchst   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Eins bleibt festzuhalten: Wegfall von Fahrtraining hat ein überproportionales Ansteigen sinnfreien Postings zur Folge




Irgendwie muss die aufgestaute Anspannung doch raus  .

Mensch, drei Wochen  mentale Vorbereitung, nächtelanges Wachliegen, ...
und dann so was


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Schlüsselstellen gibt es viele, der Schlüssel dazu befindet sich im Kopf.
> Und beim Fahrtechniktraining.


 
Helmut, unser heimlicher Philosoph. Verbindet mal wieder aufs treffliche das Psychische mit dem Physischen. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Suche nach keyposition lieferte keine Treffer


 
Danke Herr Englischlehrer   Wurde von mir eingedeutscht.  Habe es in getrennte Schreibweise geändert. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also wenn du so ca. 1,5 Stunden brauchst , und wir uns 1 Stunde im um die Schlüsselstelle kümmern wollen müsste 6:15 Uhr ja reichen. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht wie lange du morgens so vor dem Spiegel brauchst   .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Wie jetzt?
Eine Stunde um die Schlüsselstelle kümmern heißt bei Dir doch
0:59 h runtergucken und rumjammern   um dann in der letzten Minute
wieder alles zu vertagen   

PS: Vor dem Spiegel verschwende ich keine Zeit.
Wie kommst Du überhaupt darauf. Du hast wahrscheinlich einen wo du ganz cool und stylisch mit Deinem ganzen Scott reinpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Michaeeeeeeeel.



Isch habe verstanden  .

Sitze schon so gut wie auf dem Bike und bin gleich an der Schlüsselstelle.
Wär' doch gelacht wenn wir das heute nicht hinkriegen  .


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt?
> Eine Stunde um die Schlüsselstelle kümmern heißt bei Dir doch
> 0:59 h runtergucken und rumjammern   um dann in der letzten Minute
> wieder alles zu vertagen   :


So kann man das aber auch nicht sagen  . Weil wenn dann bitte so :

0:59:59 h runtergucken und rummjammern   um dann in letzter Sekunde alles zu vertagen.  




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Vor dem Spiegel verschwende ich keine Zeit.
> Wie kommst Du überhaupt darauf. Du hast wahrscheinlich einen wo du ganz cool und stylisch mit Deinem ganzen Scott reinpasst



Naja soooo groß ist er nun auch nicht  .

Gruß

Volker

So kann man das aber auch nicht sagen  .


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Isch habe verstanden  .
> 
> Sitze schon so gut wie auf dem Bike und bin gleich an der Schlüsselstelle.
> Wär' doch gelacht wenn wir das heute nicht hinkriegen  .




Bin auch schon so gut wie auf dem Weg. Wir schaffen das Heute


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch schon so gut wie auf dem Weg. Wir schaffen das Heute




Echte Kerle wie wir   

Furchtlos   

Wasserfest   



Pssst, vergiss die Schwimmflügelchen nicht


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Echte Kerle wie wir
> 
> Furchtlos
> 
> ...




Ich doch nicht.  

Hab extra noch das Schlauchboot eingepackt ( ja mit Aussenborder   )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch schon so gut wie auf dem Weg. Wir schaffen das Heute


 
Genau, Ihr seid ja schon groß  , Ihr braucht mich nicht mehr  .

Na, ist eh egal. Hänge gerade beim Kunden rum und sitze fest. Hätte es eh nicht pünktlich geschafft. Mein Frau hat eben im Telefongespräch gesagt, dass bei uns in Moitzfeld blauer Himmel ist. Isch kanns net glauben  .

Na, Ihr beide macht das schon. Und damit nachher keiner sagen kann, Ihr würdet Geschichten erzählen, nehmts halt auf Video auf. 

VG Martin

PS: Der Erklärbär, der den flügge gewordenen kleinen Freireitern äh Freeridern die Daumen drückt.


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, Ihr seid ja schon groß  , Ihr braucht mich nicht mehr  .
> 
> Na, ist eh egal. Hänge gerade beim Kunden rum und sitze fest. Hätte es eh nicht pünktlich geschafft. Mein Frau hat eben im Telefongespräch gesagt, dass bei uns in Moitzfeld blauer Himmel ist. Isch kanns net glauben  .
> 
> ...




Er schluckt's    

So kanns einem gehen wenn man sich mehr um seine Kunden kümmert als um seinen Thread  

Nein Martin, wir machen's nicht ohne Dich  .

Avisierter neuer Termin: Sa. oder nächsten Donnerstag.
Muss aber erst mal noch 'ne Nacht drüber wachliegen.

Gruß & bis Morgen.

D.


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ist eh egal. Hänge gerade beim Kunden rum und sitze fest. Hätte es eh nicht pünktlich geschafft. Mein Frau hat eben im Telefongespräch gesagt, dass bei uns in Moitzfeld blauer Himmel ist. Isch kanns net glauben  .



Ich kann Dich beruhigen. Hier hat es grade wieder pünklich angefangen zu regen. Deine Entscheidung war also richtig, wenn auch bedauerlich  

Immerhin scheine ich nicht der einzige zu sein, der die freigewordene Zeit mit Arbeit füllt 

...oder hole ich nur die Zeit wieder rein, welche ich durch sinnfreies Posting vergeudet habe???!!


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Hi Martin,

hier ist es jetzt (18:45) nahezu stockdunkel. Ich fahre daher heute garnichts.
Am Samstag kann ich nicht , wäre bestimmt auch zu schwierig für mich.
Ich werde jedoch bei gutem Wetter am Sonntagvormittag etwas durch den Königforst radeln. 

Grüsse 

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, das kann man ja jetzt locker schreiben, wo ich den Kurs gecancelt habe.
> 
> Ne, tut mir leid.
> Wenn Du schon ein bisschen sattelfester bist, und Singletrails Dich nicht schrecken, dann schau Dir doch das hier mal an:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dich beruhigen. Hier hat es grade wieder pünklich angefangen zu regen. Deine Entscheidung war also richtig, wenn auch bedauerlich
> 
> Immerhin scheine ich nicht der einzige zu sein, der die freigewordene Zeit mit Arbeit füllt
> 
> ...oder hole ich nur die Zeit wieder rein, welche ich durch sinnfreies Posting vergeudet habe???!!


 
Habe gerade nochmal mit meiner Frau telefoniert, hatte sich in der Farbe des Himmels vertan. War doch schwarz  . 
Außerdem soll es jetzt wieder in Moitzfeld schütten ohne Ende. Ich sag nur Blubb, blubb  

Na, egal. Gleich bin ich zuhause. Dann hau ich noch das Website-Konzept für den Kunden in den Rechner und leg die Füße hoch.

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (30. Juni 2005)

Ab 18.30 hat es wohl überall mächtig gekübelt ... auch wenn es zwischenzeitlich arg hell aussah und man dachte, doch hätte fahren zu können ...  
Am Samstag übe ich mich, Deiner Empfehlung folgend @juchhu, in Abwesenheit


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 18.30 hat es wohl überall mächtig gekübelt ... auch wenn es zwischenzeitlich arg hell aussah und man dachte, doch hätte fahren zu können ...


 
Als ich nach Hause kam, war heir gerade ein Wolkenbruch im Gange. 



			
				MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag übe ich mich, Deiner Empfehlung folgend @juchhu, in Abwesenheit


 
Ich werde die nächste Wochenendtour technisch etwas entschärfen, und dann geht die Post ab. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (30. Juni 2005)

Also  ich weiß nicht. Ich mag dieses wetter nicht.

Kaum kommt man aus einem Heizungskeller wieder nach draußen ist alles nur noch schwarz und wie aus Eimern am schütten    .

Kann denn nicht mal irgendjemand anderes Wetter bestellen?





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Avisierter neuer Termin: Sa. oder nächsten Donnerstag.
> Muss aber erst mal noch 'ne Nacht drüber wachliegen.
> 
> Gruß & bis Morgen.
> ...



Was soll das denn jetzt bedeuten?   .
Will sich da etwa jemand vor der verantwortung drücken 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder hole ich nur die Zeit wieder rein, welche ich durch sinnfreies Posting vergeudet habe???!!



Tu nisch so erwachsen


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also  ich weiß nicht. Ich mag dieses wetter nicht.
> 
> Kaum kommt man aus einem Heizungskeller wieder nach draußen ist alles nur noch schwarz und wie aus Eimern am schütten    .
> 
> Kann denn nicht mal irgendjemand anderes Wetter bestellen?



Während Ihr hier lustig weiter gespamed habt bin ich auf dem Heimweg mit dem Bike fast abgesoffen  .

Nicht nur Starkregen und Sturmböhen, auch Blitz und Donner gab's reichlich.

Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden soll übrigens so wahrscheinlich sein wie ein Lottogewinn. Fragt sich nur ob mit oder ohne Zusatzzahl   

Zum Schluss meiner 25 km kamen mir dann schon (Schlamm und Geröll mitführende) Bäche auf der Straße entgegen. Mit dem Rennrad hätte ich da schon Probleme bekommen  

Aber was soll's. Am Ende hat's sogar Spaß gemacht    .



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn jetzt bedeuten?   .
> Will sich da etwa jemand vor der verantwortung drücken
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hä? Wieso?   

Ist doch ein eindeutiges, unmoralisches  Angebot    

Gruß 

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

dies ist nicht meine Woche. 

Um es kurz zu machen, ich muss das Guiding für morgen absagen.

Irgendwie hat mich wohl gestern was angesprungen , seit dieser Nacht habe ich mehr Zeit im Bad verbracht als im Bett.
Dabei habe ich nicht nur :kotz: , sondern ... (weitere Details erspare ich Euch ).

Heute morgen kam dann noch Fieber dazu. Sieht verdächtig nach einer Magen-Darm-Grippe aus.
Da ich für Morgen schon Schnittzeiten deutlich über 10 km/h eingeplant hatte und auch keinen Kinderanhänger voller Toilettenpapier hinter mir herziehen will    , verschone ich Euch mit meiner Anwesendheit.

*Will irgendeiner das Guiding übernehmen, oder muss der ganz Termin in die Tonne getreten werden?*

*Wenn sich bis heute Abend keiner meldet und das Guiding übernehmen will, cancel ich den Termin. *

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (1. Juli 2005)

Hey Martin, 

was machst Du für Sachen??? Na erst mal gute Besserung. Das dir unser entgangenes Wiedersehen gestern derart auf den Magen schlägt, war kaum zu vermuten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nun, hoffen wir, dass Dein Unpässlichkeit bald überwunden ist. Zumindest bevor Dein Vorrat an WC-Artikeln zu Neige geht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nächste Woche bist du sicher wieder fit. Lass Dich gut pflegen am WE!!


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Will irgendeiner das Guiding übernehmen, oder muss der ganz Termin in die Tonne getreten werden?*
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Gute Besserung.

Übernehme das Guiding.

Strecke wie folgt (bzw. ähnlich):












Und wehe es meldet sich jetzt jemand ab   !

Gruß & bis Morgen 



PS: Volker, die Schlüsselstelle fahr'n wir dann danach   

Bringst mich aber dann ein Stück heim, oder   ?


----------



## Antek (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin,

tja, shit happens (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).
Tut mir leid, dass es Dir so mies geht - aber besser Dir als mir  

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst. Gute Besserung und laß' es die nächsten Tage mal ruhig angehen.

@all,

Ist übrigens interessant wie schnell der Thread hier wächst, wenn mal ein Fahrtechnikkurs ausfällt. Wie viele Anschläge macht Ihr denn so in der Minute?

LG

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Martin,
> 
> was machst Du für Sachen??? Na erst mal gute Besserung. Das dir unser entgangenes Wiedersehen gestern derart auf den Magen schlägt, war kaum zu vermuten.
> 
> ...


 
Danke, Danke.  




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Übernehme das Guiding.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch ein Wort. Vielen Dank Michael, dass Du die Ehre des Threads hochhältst, wo ich so schmählich versagt habe.  

Schöne Strecke, wenn gleich meine etwas länger und Singletrail-lastiger geworden wäre.  



			
				Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> tja, shit happens (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).
> Tut mir leid, dass es Dir so mies geht - aber besser Dir als mir
> ...


 
Danke für Eure lieben Genesungswünsche. Ich liebe Euch alle.   

VG Martin

PS: Vor mehr als 20 Jahren habe ich bei der BW 10-Finger blind lehren dürfen. Im Test waren es über 400 pro Minute. Jetzt werden es als Dauerleistung etwas über 300 sein. (Außer ich darf mit meinem 400-fach belegten Funktionstasten mit vorbereiteten Antworttexten arbeiten. )


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb hab' ich ja .. ähnlich...  der Abbildung geschrieben.

Die Bilder habe ich übrigens bei Hardy (Danke   !) geborgt.

Natürlich werden wir noch ein paar schöne Eifgental- und Wuppertal-trails einbauen    Dann kommen wir schon auf die richtige Tourlänge   .

Gruß

D.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb hab' ich ja .. ähnlich... der Abbildung geschrieben.
> 
> Die Bilder habe ich übrigens bei Hardy (Danke  !) geborgt.
> 
> ...


 
Emja, ok, mit Deinem kleinen Schlenker gen Norden hätte ich da noch ein paar Ringwälle zwischen Moitzfeld und hinter Engelskirchen, sodass Du direkt vor den Haustür startest und so zwischen 150 - 200 km mit bestimmt mehr als 5.000 hm abreissen kannst. Quasi einen kleinen Ultra-Marathon  

So eine kleine Aufwärmrunde am Vormittag. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Übernehme das Guiding.
> 
> ...



Cool, schön, Dass Du versuchen willst, in die unendlich großen Fußstapfen unser aller Vorbildes zu treten!   

Bis Morgen!


----------



## 50189K (1. Juli 2005)

ab Ende August werde ich wohl regelmässig am Kurs teilnehmen können, denn dann heißt es: nie wieder Schichtdienst!"  Davor ist sehr fraglich, denn dann bin ich hauptsächlich im Urlaub


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, schön, Dass Du versuchen willst, in die unendlich großen Fußstapfen unser aller Vorbildes zu treten!
> 
> Bis Morgen!


 
Höre ich da einen gewissen Spott heraus?   

Jaja, kaum ist der Bär im Krankenbett, schon tollen die Kleinen übermütig durch den Wald.  



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ab Ende August werde ich wohl regelmässig am Kurs teilnehmen können, denn dann heißt es: nie wieder Schichtdienst!"  Davor ist sehr fraglich, denn dann bin ich hauptsächlich im Urlaub


 
Das hört sich doch sehr gut an. Und ich kann Dich beruhigen, der letzte donnerstägliche Fahrtechnikkurs im letzten Jahr war Ende September. Bis dahin habe ich auch die Samstagsfahrtechnikkurse 'installiert'.  

Zwischen durch noch ein paar "Practice on trail"-Touren, die hoffentlich Mehrheitlich von mir geguidet werden   , dann noch ein zwei Ringwalltouren und die vielen anderen Touren von all den anderen hervorragenden Guides in diesem Forum, und das Jahr ist rum.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, schön, Dass Du versuchen willst, in die unendlich großen Fußstapfen unser aller Vorbildes zu treten!
> 
> Bis Morgen!



Nun, das wird mir schwerfallen, da wir uns auf zwei Rädern  bewegen werden.

Außer Volker    der alles im Wheelie fährt   .

Aber Recht hast Du doch. Kann ich doch die Reifenspuren die Martin hinterlässt mit meinen 1,9er Contis nicht ausfüllen   .

Gruß

D.


----------



## Hilljumper (1. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Höre ich da einen gewissen Spott heraus?



Quatsch, Du hast mich da völlig missverstanden, Ich bin Dein Jünger, der Deinen Namen lobpreist


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ab Ende August werde ich wohl regelmässig am Kurs teilnehmen können, denn dann heißt es: nie wieder Schichtdienst!"  Davor ist sehr fraglich, denn dann bin ich hauptsächlich im Urlaub



Dann werden wir uns wohl nicht mehr kennenlernen   

Ende August fahre ich hoffentlich endlich Fully und dann brauch' ich keine Fahrtechnik mehr.

Dann feder ich einfach Alles weg. 
Palletten hoch und runter, Wurzeln, Hunde und Schlüsselstellen.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, das wird mir schwerfallen, da wir uns auf zwei Rädern bewegen werden.
> 
> Außer Volker   der alles im Wheelie fährt  .
> 
> ...


 
Das meine Reifenspuren so breit sind, liegt 


nicht daran, dass ich Breitreifen fahre (tatsächlich nur 2,1")
auch nicht an meinem Nymbus  
nur daran, dass ich mindestens 20 kg schwerer als Michael bin.   



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch, Du hast mich da völlig missverstanden, Ich bin Dein Jünger, der Deinen Namen lobpreist


 
Vielleicht sollte ich doch eine Sekte gründen. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werden wir uns wohl nicht mehr kennenlernen
> 
> Ende August fahre ich hoffentlich endlich Fully und dann brauch' ich keine Fahrtechnik mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Idee, um Deinem Vorbild zu folgen, empfehle ich aber Laufräder mit der Downhillfelge SUN DOUBLE TRACK. Dann sind auch 10 m Drops keine Problem mehr (zumindest für die Laufräder ).

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .... empfehle ich aber Laufräder mit der Downhillfelge SUN DOUBLE TRACK. Dann sind auch 10 m Drops keine Problem mehr (zumindest für die Laufräder ).
> 
> VG Martin



Nisch schon wieder


----------



## 50189K (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werden wir uns wohl nicht mehr kennenlernen
> 
> Ende August fahre ich hoffentlich endlich Fully und dann brauch' ich keine Fahrtechnik mehr.


och nöööö.....

Für dich bringe ich dann mein ungefedertes StahlMTB mit, dann kannst du noch mal die Basics lernen  ok, ein Hacken hat die Sache: das MTB hat nur einen Gang, würde für dich auch einen gescheiten Gang und nicht den Mädchengang wie jetzt montiert, montieren


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nisch schon wieder


 
Cool  Willst also dann auch gleich einen Table versuchen?!  

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht!   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> och nöööö.....
> 
> Für dich bringe ich dann mein ungefedertes StahlMTB mit, dann kannst du noch mal die Basics lernen  ok, ein Hacken hat die Sache: das MTB hat nur einen Gang, würde für dich auch einen gescheiten Gang und nicht den Mädchengang wie jetzt montiert, montieren



Singlespeeder fah'n wär noch so was für'n Dritt- oder Viert-Hobby   

Ohne Dir jetzt als Vize-Europameisterin zu Nahe treten zu wollen.

Vielleicht bietet Martin nächsten Winter mal'n Technik-Kurs an.

"Vom Schalter zum SSPder" 

Selbstbau leicht gemacht.
Bitte Flex, Eisensäge und Seitenschneider mitbringen   . 

Gruß

D.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Singlespeeder fah'n wär noch so was für'n Dritt- oder Viert-Hobby
> 
> Ohne Dir jetzt als Vize-Europameisterin zu Nahe treten zu wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Sag' mal, mutiere ich hier zum Animateur, oder was?  

Mach' Deinen SSP-WORKSHOP doch selbst.  
Egal was passiert, aber auf SSP werde ich nicht umsteigen, dann schon eher dauerhaft auf FR mit CC-Tendenzen.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Singlespeeder fah'n wär noch so was für'n Dritt- oder Viert-Hobby
> 
> Ohne Dir jetzt als Vize-Europameisterin zu Nahe treten zu wollen.
> 
> ...


kann ich beim nächsten Treffen auch so machen  geht ganz einfach und schnell  


sponsored Links :
darf ich noch einmal folgenden Link in Erinnerung rufen: 
www.schlaflosimsattel.de

nachmittags: DM der SSPer
abends: Rennen für unmotorisierte 2radfahrer....


----------



## volker k (1. Juli 2005)

Mahlzeit.

@ Martin.

Ja was machst du denn für sachen? Ich wußte gar nicht das einem so ein ausgefallener Termin derart auf die Gesundheit schlagen kann.

Naja auf jedenfall gute Besserung  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Volker, die Schlüsselstelle fahr'n wir dann danach



Kein Problem.  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bringst mich aber dann ein Stück heim, oder   ?



Aber sicher doch.


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich beim nächsten Treffen auch so machen  geht ganz einfach und schnell
> 
> 
> sponsored Links :
> ...



Kleiner Auszug: 

" .. Wer diese weiblichste aller Fahrradsportarten noch nie auf Wettkampfniveau ausgetragen hat, ist herzlich eingeladen dies zu versuchen (...) es gibt keine Zwangsverköstigung von Alkohol und Cannondale-Fahrer können sich ohne Besorgnis der Startlinie nähern (...) Das Startgeld in Höhe von 10 wird zu 100% auf der Rennstrecke in Form von Lebensmitteln zurückgezahlt. Alkoholfrei Getränke sind in der Radflasche mitzuführen (..)

Übrigens gehen die gesponsorten Preise in den seltensten Fällen an die besten Fahrer! Beim Luftgitarrenwettbewerb nach dem Rennen hat jeder eine Chance sich Ruhm und Ehre zu verdienen. Es gibt auch keine Ergebnis-Listen oder Zeitnahme es gibt einen Sieger und - aus alter Tradition - werden alle anderen Teilnehmer Deutscher-Vize-Meister.
Wer möchte kann sich zu Hause eine Urkunde selbst malen, die wir dann vor Ort abzeichnen. Damit kann dann bei den Arbeitskollegen oder den Sportsfreunden in der Heimat prächtig angegeben werden."

Fährst Du hin?

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Na, endlich wach?


----------



## volker k (1. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ab Ende August werde ich wohl regelmässig am Kurs teilnehmen können, denn dann heißt es: nie wieder Schichtdienst!"



 



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Davor ist sehr fraglich, denn dann bin ich hauptsächlich im Urlaub



  Will auch Urlaub machen    .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na, endlich wach?




Tsts  . Ich kann ja auch nichts dafür wenn ich in so blöden Heizungskellern keinen Empfang habe und nicht unbedingt den PC mitnehme  . Aber demnächst probier ich es dauernd Online zu sein um dir dann direkt antworten zu können


----------



## volker k (1. Juli 2005)

Soll ich morgen dann auch den armen kleinen Frühstücksteller mitbringen   .

Aber bitte nicht das Lösegeld vergessen


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

TAch zusammen,

mit dieser Krankenbettlektüre geht die Wartezeit im Bad viel schneller um.  

Wenn wir jetzt noch die Menge der aktiven Poster leicht erhöhen, ist bis spätestens Ende des Jahres Platz 4 der Rankingliste in diesem Unterforum uns sicher. 

FAB-Thread wir kommen!  

VG Martin

PS: Derzeit mehr als 1.000 Hits in weniger als einer Woche.

PPS: Damit der sektenhafte Zug stärker zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, sollten alle in ihrer Signatur auf diesen Thread hinlinken.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

habe gerade eine PM von Michael @Delgado bekommen.

Auf seinen Idee hin, habe ich in LMB-Termin ihn als Ansprechpartner mit seiner Handy-Nummer angegeben.

Wer sich verspätet (fällt aus wegen ist nicht ) oder absagen muss (fällt ebenfalls aus wegen ist nicht ), nutzt bitte die angegebene Rufnummer.

Hier die URL: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Damit der sektenhafte Zug stärker zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, sollten alle in ihrer Signatur auf diesen Thread hinlinken.



Aber Volker und ich brauchen ab Morgen viiiieeel Platz im Signatur-Feld.


+++  Endlich Schlüsselstellen-Fahrer  +++


----------



## volker k (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Volker und ich brauchen ab Morgen viiiieeel Platz im Signatur-Feld.
> 
> 
> +++  Endlich Schlüsselstellen-Fahrer  +++
> ...


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Volker und ich brauchen ab Morgen viiiieeel Platz im Signatur-Feld.
> 
> 
> +++ Endlich Schlüsselstellen-Fahrer +++
> ...


 
Heldtaten machen nur Sinn, wenn über sie von Generation zu Generation berichtet wird. Daher Bild- und Videomaterial anfertigen, in ein Posting dieses Threads einbetten mit Beschreibung der Schlüsselstelle (Worte können manchmal stärkere Emotionen als beschissene Bilder und Videos auslösen ) und dann das o.g. rote Banner mit der URL des Postings 'unterlegen'. 

Das gibt Hits, das wird hier nur so knallen. 

VG Martin

PS: Wer Probleme mit der Umsetzung hat, fragt den Erklärbär.  

PPS: Erklärbär braucht Hilfe : Was muss ich machen, damit ich 'meine' Videos in mein Fotoalbum bekomme?


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2005)

Werde mich nun bis Montag Morgen in meine internetfreie Zone (nämlich aus dem Büro) begeben.

Wenn mir mal jemand helfen könnte meinen Laptop zu Hause internetfähig an meinen analogen Telefonanschluss anzuschließen  ; Ewige Dankbarkeit und Huldigung in allen Threads wären Ihm/Ihr sicher.

Bis bald.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich nun bis Montag Morgen in meine internetfreie Zone (nämlich aus dem Büro) begeben.
> 
> Wenn mir mal jemand helfen könnte meinen Laptop zu Hause internetfähig an meinen analogen Telefonanschluss anzuschließen  ; Ewige Dankbarkeit und Huldigung in allen Threads wären Ihm/Ihr sicher.
> 
> Bis bald.


 
Mit oder ohne (wesentliche) zusätzliche Investition?

Wenn mit, dann zu dem analogen Anschluß DSL ordern (ich hoffe, bei Euch ist kein weißes Gebiet ). Schau mal bei den diversen Anbietern nach. Derzeit überschlagen die sich mit der kostenfreien Abgabe von W-LAN-Routern und W-LAN-Karten. Zu Teil werden auch die Installationskosten von 100  zu null gesponsert.

D.h. im Idealfall (DSL-Verfügbarkeit vorausgesetzt) kostet Dich das den Aufpreis für die mtl. DSL-Verfügbarkeit und ein günstiger Volumentarif (Flat ist bei Deinem von mir unterstellten Nutzungsverhalten unwirtschaftlich).

z.B. freenet DSL 1000

49,90  Bereitstellung einmalig
16,90  DSL-Nutzung mtl.
03,90  2GB Volumentarif mtl.
00,00  WLAN-Router FRITZ!Box SL WLAN

D.h. DSL-Zuhause kostet Dich rund 20-25  im Monat.

VG Martin

PS: Such' mal Dein Notebook nach einem Anschluß für ein 56k-Modem ab. Dann einen günstigen Anbieter für Call-by-Call und ab ins Internet. Bei der Bildlastigkeit des MTB-NEWS-Forums wird das aber "Warten auf Godot". 
Allerdings ist dies nicht der einzige Nachteil. Denn sobald Du surfst, ist mit Telefonieren Essig. Deshalb besser Analog+DSL, weil gleichzeitig surfen und telefonieren bzw. ggf. sogar günstigeres iPhone möglich ist.


----------



## 50189K (2. Juli 2005)

so ihr Hübschen, 

ich drohe am Donnerstag mit meiner Anwesenheit  Hab zwar keine Frühschicht bekommen, sondern an dem Tag ist mein "Samstag" Kann also kommen  

Was ist, mit happahappaschlürfschlürf im Anschluß daran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antek (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr Daheimgebliebenen  

Vergesst jetzt einen ausschweifenden Tourbericht - ich habe leider nur wenig Zeit, da ich gleich noch auf ein lecker Konzert gehe.

Nur so viel: 
Etwa 52km, bei 530 HM, teilweise leicht matschig aber von oben trocken  .
Danke an Michael, der den Guide gegeben hat  

Das Nachtourevent mit der obligatorischen Anfahrt der unsäglichen Schlüsselstelle  (die hier ja eigentlich nicht mehr erwähnt wird) war für alle teilnehmenden Fahrer ein voller, unfallfreier Erfolg. Und das trotz nassem Untergrund!!!

Der geneigte Leser dieses Threads wird das sicher bald an Volker's geänderter Signatur feststellen  

Hier ein paar Fotos:
Entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität. Aber die Fotohandies sind halt noch nicht das, was sie mal werden wollen  .

??? Kann mir mal einer erklären, wie ich hier Fotos hochladen kann???


Naja - die besagte Stelle gefahren sind neben Volker jedenfalls:

Michael 
Der Kollege mit der SpeedHub (sorry - mir ist Dein Name entfallen)
und meine Wenigkeit.

Übrigens haben wir gleich nebenan eine weitere Stelle mit auffallender Topographie endeckt. Noch ein bisschen steiler, kostet noch ein bisschen mehr Überwindung. 
Noch runter gerutscht Volker?

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## volker k (2. Juli 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

So erst ein mal ein dankeschön an Michael für das Guiding.  
Hat wieder einmal sehr viel spaß gemacht.

Tja Thema Schlüsselstelle sag ich nur EndlichSchlüsselstellenFahrer  
Wobei diese nach dem 6 mal auch langweilig wurde haben wir uns dann eine neue Schlüsselstelle ausgesucht die ich für meinen Teil aber für später aufheben werde ( Weil man braucht ja noch ein Ziel für die nächste Woche    )

Aber ein neues Projekt steht schon fest was Michael und ich nächste Woche vieleicht schon in angriff nehmen werden ( rein Schlüsselstellentechnisch gesehen , aber das soll er dann selber hier posten )     


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (2. Juli 2005)

@ Frank

Hallo Frank.

Fahren wir denn dann nächste Woche auch zu der Stelle die du uns vorhin gesagt hast? ( Du weißt schon Drop / Sprung etc     )

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hilljumper (3. Juli 2005)

Ja, das war schon ein nettes Tourchen am Samstag. Ich habe feststellen können, dass sich Party am Abend nicht mit Biken am Morgen vertragen  Aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können.

Wir haben uns relativ pünktlich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt getroffen uns sind dann auch um 9.34 Uhr losgefahren. Die 4 Minuten Verspätung gehen aufs Volkers Konto, der sich in den Augen unseres Ersatzguides Michael(der seine Sache super gemacht hat) deutlich zu viel Zeit am Start ließ.  Immerhin hatte Volker sein GPS-Gerät dabei, was die Tourenführung sichern sollte. 
(@Volker: Dass Du den armen kleinen Frühstücksteller vergessen hast, bleibt natürlich unter uns!! Versprochen!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unser Ziel war der HCM-Pfad nahe Lohmar.  Der Weg führte uns durch den Königsforst und die Wahner Heide, wo die ersten kleineren fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen gemeistert werden sollten. Die nasse Witterung hatte den Boden doch zuweilen recht schlüpfrig gemacht. 

In Lohmar angekommen gab es erst mal einen kleinen Zwischenstopp an der Bäckerei, an der wir nicht nur den Probierteller mit Gratisproben sondern auch das Teilchenregal geplündert haben. Josef hat mir abewr zugesichert, dass ich ein Sportlerteilchen mit gaaanz wenig Kalorien und viel Mineralien bekommen habe. Wie sich später herausstellte, schien die Verkäuferin bei der Warenanpreisung ein wenig geflunkert zu haben. 

Den HCM-Pfad haben wir alle ganz gut gemeistert, auch wenn hier der Boden nicht einfach war. 
Ich glaube, im Laufe der Tour hatte doch einige der Teilnehmer kurzzeitig mal Probleme beim biken in der Vertikalen zu bleiben, Mich hat es an einer Baumwurzel erwischt, an der ich trotz Martin Fahrübungskurs kläglich hängen blieb, Andere verhedderten sich in ihren Klickpedalen oder rutschen auf Baumstämmen aus. Aber alles in allem ist nichts Dramatisches passiert, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.

Auf der Rücktour zeigte es sich dann, dass Volker unbedingt noch ein GPS-Seminar bei Martin besuchen muss. Seine Richtungsangaben führten uns doch einige Male in eine Sackgasse, die ein umkehren erzwang. 

Und langsam aber deutlich machte sich bei mir die Gestaltung des Vorabends und das Pseudo-Bikerteilchen bemerkbar.  Ich spürte doch, dass mein Körper sich eher eine Badewanne als ein MTB herbeisehnte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am Ende war ich froh, dass endlich mein Autochen in Sichtweite kam und die Tour geschafft war. Spaß hat es trotz der Erschöpfung (bei mir) auf jeden Fall gemacht. 
Angesichts Michaels Tagesleistung (er war ja bereits mit dem Bike angereist und fuhr anschließend damit auch wieder nach Reichhof) konnte ich mit meinen geschafften 55 km nur verschämt zu Boden gucken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch technisch habe ich gemerkt, dass ich noch ein paar Einheiten Fahrübungskurs bei Martin gut vertragen kann, um einen solchen Trail einfach flüssiger fahren zu können.

Also, am Donnerstag bin ich wieder dabei und sicher auch bei der nächsten Tour!!.


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

So, 

endlich wieder online   

@juchhu, Danke für den Grundkurs in DSL & Co.
Habe übrigens irgendwo gelesen, dass Bernd gestürzt ist und im Krankenhaus
liegt/lag. Gute Besserung!  

@Antek, auf den Bildern sieht das ja richtig schnell aus dort an der Schlüsselstelle , die jetzt keine mehr ist   .

@hilljumper, Danke für den Bericht. Bin erst seit gerade wieder im Büro und somit onlinefähig. Aber Besserung ist in Sicht (angeblich fehlt mir nur noch ein Kabel ...).

Nachdem wir uns Samstag schön warm gefahren hatten (Ingo berichtete davon) fuhren Volker, Andreas, FranG und ich zur (alten) Schlüsselstelle.

Volker und ich fuhren standesgemäß im Schlüsselstellen-Team-Mobil vom Parkplatz am Tech.-Park zum Naturfreundehaus  
Die anderen mit den Bikes.

Zeitgleich (!!!) erreichten wir das Ziel um dann sofort die Schlüsselstelle an- und runterzufahren   .

Als das so nach dem 6. Mal langsam langweilig wurde zeigte uns FranG eine neue Schlüsselstelle bei der ich ohne Vorturner (Danke FranG!) vohl verweigert hätte.

Nachdem FranG uns jedoch vorgeführt hatte, dass alles ganz easy ist    fuhren auch die anderen da runter.

Alle Anderen?

Nein, Volker zog es vor erst mal sein Rad alleine vor zu schicken um mal die Lage zu sondieren   

Aber Donnerstag klappts!   

Übrigens fetten Respekt vor Volker. Beim Hochschieben seines Bikes, das ungefähr doppelt so schwer ist wie meins, merkt man erst was er auf Touren für Leistungen vollbringt.

Nachdem sich FranG und Andreas verabschiedet hatten sind wir zwei 
 Schlüsselstellen-Bezwinger   
noch ein wenig durch die Hardt gecruised um unseren frisch erwobenen Ruhm voll auszukosten   .

Dabei haben wir dann kühne Pläne für die Zukunft geschmiedet.

Z. B. die Teilnahme bei "From Dust Til Dawn" mit dem Schlüsselstellen-Mobil






Danke an Andrea noch mal für den Link.


Gruß & bis später ...



PS: Übrigens, da wir da bei der deutschen Singlespeed-Meisterschaft sind bieten sich doch zwei Starts an. "Deutsche SSP-Meisterschaft" *und* "Schlaflos im Sattel".

PPS: Suche leihweise SSPder Bike in 16,5" Zoll (S) zur Teilnahme an der o.g. Veranstaltung  .


----------



## 50189K (4. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Z. B. die Teilnahme bei "From Dust Til Dawn" mit dem Schlüsselstellen-Mobil
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann wende dich mal geschwind an dieses Forum:
SIS:
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/board.php?boardid=23&sid=

DM:
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/board.php?boardid=28&sid=


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

na, da haben wohl einige mächtig Spass gehabt. 

Hier nun eine kleine Danksagungsliste:


an Michael @Delgado für das selbstlose Tourguiding 
an Volker @Volker_K für das versuchte TrackBack a la GPS (kleiner GPS-WORKSHOP gefällig? )
an alle Mitfahrer und Schlüsselstellenfahrer (mir fehlen noch díe amtlichen 'Rennergebnisliste', damit ich die Urkunden ausstellen kann )
an Frank @FranG für das Aufzeigen neuer Ziele (tststs, wo ist den die neue Schlüsselstelle? Wen ich die als angesiedelter Heimatbär nicht kennen, dann Gute Nacht Marie  )
an Andreas @Antek für den informativen Kurzbericht 
an Ingo @Hilljumper für den Bericht in epischer Breite, der in die Fußstapfen eines Martin @juchhu tritt, der wiederrum anerkannte Kurzreiseberichterstatter ist.  
und, und und, bis es dunkel wird  
So, mir gehts jetzt wieder langsam besser. Ich glaube, ich kann jetzt auch wieder Ulle mehr als eine Minute (von seiner Rennzeit) abnehmen, sodass er mit Lance Gleichstand hat bzw. vor ihn liegt.  (Erst nachdenken, dann lachen )

Spezielle Wunsche für Donnerstag und eine 'kleine' Tour?

VG Martin

PS: Wo kommt den das geile Tandem her (auch haben will )???

PPS:  Ich hoffe, dass die Info über Bernds Unfall und Krankenhausaufenthalt nur ein böses Gerücht ist.  

Wenn nicht, dann lieber Bernd von mir und den anderen die besten
Genesungswünsche, Daumen drücken und schnell wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> na, da haben wohl einige mächtig Spass gehabt.
> 
> ...



- Selbstlos?

Mitnichten. Brauchte ich doch noch Konditionstraining für kommenden Samstag bei "Der Berg ruft" in Schmallenberg. 

Kommt jemand mit? FranG, wäre was für Dich!

Da war ich vor 12 Jahren schon mal 3. nachdem sich die ersten Drei im Zielsprint auf die Fresse gelegt hatten.
Irgend jemand hatte durch geschicktes "Barends-Verhaken" die komplette Spitzengruppe bei Tempo 40 zu Fall gebracht.

Leider war ich zuletzt wieder auf den Beinen; Ergo nur Dritter   

Habe aber in den letzten 12 Jahren u. a. Sprinten geübt.

- Die "neue" Schlüsselstelle ist unmittelbar rechts vor der alten, quasi auf dem Plateau stehend rechts auf den Weg abfallend, der um das Plateau herumführt.

Fahr mal hin! Du wirst unsere Spuren sehen   

- Für Donnerstag: Bitte um kleine Trailtour vor dem Technik-Lehrgang wg. längerer Heimfahrt (wie gehabt aber ohne Tempoverschleppung zwecks Verhinderung einer Konfrontation mit der neuen Schlüsselstelle; Egal wieviel Volker zahlt)

- Das Tandem gehört Frau Delgado, die uns, Volker und mich sehr argwöhnisch bei der Probefahrt am Samstag beobachtet hat.

- Wg. Bernd guckst Du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1996503

Gruß

D.


----------



## 50189K (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Spezielle Wunsche für Donnerstag und eine 'kleine' Tour?


macht am besten die kleine Tour vorher.... a) bin ich zu langsam für Euch b) seh ich bei der Tour hinterher nix  (es sei denn, ich denke an das Licht)


für mich steht auf dem Wunschzettel ganz weit oben: ich will so hohe Bordsteinkanten und Wurzeln hoch kommen und nicht immer nur davor fahren und mit Glück drüber kommen..... runter ist ja nicht so das Problem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> macht am besten die kleine Tour vorher.... a) bin ich zu langsam für Euch b) seh ich bei der Tour hinterher nix  (es sei denn, ich denke an das Licht)
> 
> 
> für mich steht auf dem Wunschzettel ganz weit oben: ich will so hohe Bordsteinkanten und Wurzeln hoch kommen und nicht immer nur davor fahren und mit Glück drüber kommen..... runter ist ja nicht so das Problem....


 
Sehe zu dass ich ...


bis Donnerstag flüssigkeitsverlustfrei wieder rumlaufen und -fahren kann 

die Singletrailrunde vor dem Fahretechnikkurs wg. Licht ansetze
Volker 'überreden' kann, die Paletten für die hohe  Schule des Hindernisüberwindens mitzubringen. (Ab einer Aufprallgeschwindigkeit mit c ( ca. 300.000 km/s) verdampft das Hindernis (und leider auch FahrerIn ) 
Recht so? 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> macht am besten die kleine Tour vorher....



Ja, bitte!


----------



## 50189K (4. Juli 2005)




----------



## FranG (4. Juli 2005)

Das war eine nahezu ideale Tour am Samstag, von allem was dabei: Nette Menschen, Singletrails, mal zischendurch etwas gasgeben und am Schluss noch eine halbe Stunde Schlüsselstellenfahrn - nur der verdiente Abschlusskuchen wurde uns untersagt   
Danke dem Guide!



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mitnichten. Brauchte ich doch noch Konditionstraining für kommenden Samstag bei "Der Berg ruft" in Schmallenberg.
> 
> Kommt jemand mit? FranG, wäre was für Dich!


Ich befürchte, du überschätzt mich da ein ein wenig, sowas führt am Ende nur zu einer "Demoralisierung"   
Aussderdem bin in am Samstag mit meiner Holden in den Vogesen am Col de la Schlucht, um mir das Ganze mal vor Ort anzusehen. Selbstverständlich  werde ich da mit meinem Trikot Farbe bekennen und den Pass auch hochfahrn (Nachdem mein verrückter Vater dort bereits am Donnerstag sein WoMo hochgeschaukelt und für uns das Bier kalt stellt...)!

Zurück zu "unserer Tour":
Vielleich könnten wir alle mal ein wenig Schlüsselstellen zusammensuchen und die dann zu einer Tour verbinden, der Samstag war ein ziemlich guter Anfang. Der Torsten alias Frosthelm hat das schon eine ganz gute Sammlung.

@Volker
Am Donnerstag schubs ich Dich da entweder runter oder bringe etwas mit, um den Kopf lahmzulegen  !

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eine nahezu ideale Tour am Samstag, von allem was dabei: Nette Menschen, Singletrails, mal zischendurch etwas gasgeben und am Schluss noch eine halbe Stunde Schlüsselstellenfahrn - nur der verdiente Abschlusskuchen wurde uns untersagt
> Danke dem Guide!


 
Welchem? Dem realen oder viruellen Guide ?

Außerdem, wer will schon Magen-Darm-Viren verseuchten Abschlusskuchen, der dann schnell zum Abschusskuchen mutiert?   

Gute Idee, die Trail-/Schlüsselstellenrunde? Apropo Schlüsselstelle: Seid Ihr die steile Stelle am HCM gefahren?

Wie wäre es, wenn wir nach der nächsten Tour in kleiner Runde (6-8) ein stay-together mit Grillevent im Juchhu-Park machen?



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte, du überschätzt mich da ein ein wenig, sowas führt am Ende nur zu einer "Demoralisierung"
> Aussderdem bin in am Samstag mit meiner Holden in den Vogesen am Col de la Schlucht, um mir das Ganze mal vor Ort anzusehen. Selbstverständlich werde ich da mit meinem Trikot Farbe bekennen und den Pass auch hochfahrn (Nachdem mein verrückter Vater dort bereits am Donnerstag sein WoMo hochgeschaukelt und für uns das Bier kalt stellt...)!
> 
> Zurück zu "unserer Tour":
> Vielleich könnten wir alle mal ein wenig Schlüsselstellen zusammensuchen und die dann zu einer Tour verbinden, der Samstag war ein ziemlich guter Anfang. Der Torsten alias Frosthelm hat das schon eine ganz gute Sammlung.


 
'Problem' ist halt nur eine vernünftige Streckenverbindung zu finden.



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> Am Donnerstag schubs ich Dich da entweder runter oder bringe etwas mit, um den Kopf lahmzulegen  !
> 
> Gruß
> Frank


 
Mir ist nach wie vor lieber, jemand hat vielleicht etwas zuviel Respekt vor einer Schlüsselstellen als zu wenig. Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass der Schlüssel  zu den Schlüsselstellen die richtige Anfangsgeschwindigkeit ist.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> ... von allem was dabei: Nette Menschen, Singletrails, mal zischendurch etwas gasgeben und am Schluss noch eine halbe Stunde Schlüsselstellenfahrn - Gruß
> Frank



Man beachte die Reihenfolge     

Kann ich so unterschreiben  

BTW,

muss mich schon wieder in die (noch) internetfreie Zone zurückziehen.
Bin zum Fahrtechnik-Training mit dem Rasenmäher verdonnert  

Dann hab' ich Donnerstag frei   .

Hoffe ich schaff's noch vor dem versprochenen Starkregen.

Gruß 

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> Am Donnerstag schubs ich Dich da entweder runter oder bringe etwas mit, um den Kopf lahmzulegen  !
> 
> Gruß
> Frank




Hallo Frank.

Ich bin doch die Light Version dieser Schlüsselstelle runtergefahren aber wie gesagt Donnerstag werde ich eurem Beispiel folgen und mich mutig hinunterstürzen  .

Aber wobei , was würdest du mir denn schönes mitbringen?  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe zu dass ich ...
> 
> 
> bis Donnerstag flüssigkeitsverlustfrei wieder rumlaufen und -fahren kann
> ...




Naja ausnahmsweise. Aber auch nur weil Ihr es seid    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

@ Frank

Sag mal wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag aus   

Fahren wir denn dann zu der von dir besagten Stelle  . Lass mich doch nicht immer so lange zappeln  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hilljumper (4. Juli 2005)

Grillevent im juchhu-park? Bringt Volker dann  meinen Edelstahl-Grill mit??  

Werde mal versuchen, unsere Tour rund um Overath zusammenzustellen und Steve fragen, ob er am WE eventuell den Tourguide spielen will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Tour ist runde 40-45 km lang und geht recht munter auf und ab. Wenn es klappt, dann wohl eher Samstag Vormittag, weil ich am Sonntag voraussichtlich Blümchen schauen auf der LAGA bin. 

Auch in Overath gibt es Schlüsselstellen


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Grillevent im juchhu-park? Bringt Volker dann meinen Edelstahl-Grill mit??
> 
> Werde mal versuchen, unsere Tour rund um Overath zusammenzustellen und Steve fragen, ob er am WE eventuell den Tourguide spielen will.
> 
> ...


 
Deinen? Meinen!!!  

Vielleicht bringt er ja mal den Geiselhaftfrühstücksteller mit, quasi als ersten Anfang.  

Nun, der begnadete virtuelle Tourguide Martin @juchhu hat da noch eine kleine "MTB-Tour Nr. 007 - Rund um Overath" in Peto. Rund 70 km und ca. 1.600 hm  . Ohne Schlüsselstellen, m.M.  

Früher an später denken und jetzt schon planen, also so rein virtuell und so.   

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist nach wie vor lieber, jemand hat vielleicht etwas zuviel Respekt vor einer Schlüsselstellen als zu wenig. Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass der Schlüssel  zu den Schlüsselstellen die richtige Anfangsgeschwindigkeit ist.
> 
> VG Martin


Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: Ich habe absoluten Respekt vor Volker, denn er macht das schon richtig: nur das Fahren, was auch der Kopf zulässt. Das ist eben gesünder!

@Volker
In einem Jahr fährst (oder springst) Du uns alten Säcken sowieso um die Ohren. (A propos Headstuff: ich dachte da an einen Backstein   )

Idee für Donnerstag: Wie wäre es, wenn wir nochmal zu der Stelle mit "Schippe und Eimerchen" fahren? Ist ja direkt um die Ecke. Für mich war das auch so eine Kopfsache, aber einmal drüber, dann geht es.
@Volker: Gibt es in Dein feuerroten Spielmobil einen Klappspaten?

Frank


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: Ich habe absoluten Respekt vor Volker, denn er macht das schon richtig: nur das Fahren, was auch der Kopf zulässt. Das ist eben gesünder!


 
Jaja, das Stürzen gehört leider zum Üben mit dazu. Wobei ich weniger Angst vor möglichen Sturzverletzungen als vor den obligatorisch folgenden Schlägen meiner Frau habe.    



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> In einem Jahr fährst (oder springst) Du uns alten Säcken sowieso um die Ohren. (A propos Headstuff: ich dachte da an einen Backstein   )


 
In ein paar Wochen (Monaten) führt Volker meinen Fahrtechnikurs-Ableger "Fahrtechnikkurs: Vom Tourer zum Freerider". Muss mir noch ein anständiges Francisekonzept ausdenken, und das Ganze jetzt mal endlich kommerzialisieren. 



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Idee für Donnerstag: Wie wäre es, wenn wir nochmal zu der Stelle mit "Schippe und Eimerchen" fahren? Ist ja direkt um die Ecke. Für mich war das auch so eine Kopfsache, aber einmal drüber, dann geht es.
> @Volker: Gibt es in Dein feuerroten Spielmobil einen Klappspaten?
> 
> Frank


 
Wenn das so weitergeht, dann sehen wir nicht wg. Stürzen dirty aus, sondern weil wir durch Schupperei zu Dirter geworden sind.  

Treffpunkt kommender Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr am NFH zur inoffiziellen Trailrunde mit Schlüsselstellenbefahrung (ich hab' da auch noch eine schöne) und Klappspateneinweihung?

Wenn ja, hau ich den Termin und den Lehrplan rein.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

Volker,  

ich bin drin.

Rasen gemäht und TdF am gucken  

Brauch' jetzt nur noch ein eigenes Verbindungskabel.


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker,
> 
> ich bin drin.
> 
> ...


 
Im Indernett?    

Willkommen im Club!

VG Martin

PS: Rasenmähen hattest Du auch im Juchhu-Park können!


----------



## Hilljumper (4. Juli 2005)

achja...TdF....
 

...und ich wundere mich schon über die gespenstische Ruhe hier. Hatte schon vermutet, die Schlüsselstellenbezwinger sind mit den Vorbereitungen der Feierlichkeiten beschäftigt....  

Urkunden bestellen, Eintrag ins goldene Buch der Stadt, Laudatio schreiben, Glückwunschtelegramme beantworten...dieser ganze Rummel nimmt ja wahnsinnig viel Zeit in Anspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker,
> 
> ich bin drin.
> 
> ...




Siehste , hättest du mich früher gefragt wärst du eher drin gewesen   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen? Meinen!!!
> 
> Vielleicht bringt er ja mal den Geiselhaftfrühstücksteller mit, quasi als ersten Anfang.




Hab ihn schon ins Auto verfrachtet   , diese Woche ist er dran    .

Ach so   , und bitte nicht das Lösegeld vergessen weil sonst könnte dem armen kleinen Frühstücksteller womöglich noch etwas zustoßen  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: Ich habe absoluten Respekt vor Volker, denn er macht das schon richtig: nur das Fahren, was auch der Kopf zulässt. Das ist eben gesünder!



 



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> In einem Jahr fährst (oder springst) Du uns alten Säcken sowieso um die Ohren. (A propos Headstuff: ich dachte da an einen Backstein   )




Ich doch nicht   



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Idee für Donnerstag: Wie wäre es, wenn wir nochmal zu der Stelle mit "Schippe und Eimerchen" fahren? Ist ja direkt um die Ecke. Für mich war das auch so eine Kopfsache, aber einmal drüber, dann geht es.
> @Volker: Gibt es in Dein feuerroten Spielmobil einen Klappspaten?
> 
> Frank



Nicht Serienmäßig , läst sich aber organisieren  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> achja...TdF....
> 
> 
> ...und ich wundere mich schon über die gespenstische Ruhe hier. Hatte schon vermutet, die Schlüsselstellenbezwinger sind mit den Vorbereitungen der Feierlichkeiten beschäftigt....
> ...



Wieso vorbereitungen  .

Seit Samstag Abend ist der Volker K Park eine einzige Party    .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (4. Juli 2005)

Backsteine? Spaten? Paletten?? ist das ein Hausbaukurs??  dachte, wir wollten mit dem Rad ein wenig was fahren (vor allem langsam mit vielem bremsen)


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

Martin 

Wo bleibt der LMB Termin   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun die offizielle Einladung zum donnerstäglichen (07.07.2005) Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer:

Zielgruppe sind alle FahrerInnen, die schon Touren (mindestens eine ) gefahren sind oder mindestens einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert haben, d.h. echte MTB-Frischlinge werden auf die noch kommenden echten Anfänger-Fahrtechnik-Samstagtageskurse verwiesen/vertröstet. 

Hier eintragen, marsch, marsch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686

*Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz vor dem Naturfreundhaus in der Hardt.*

Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr 

Ansprechpartner: Martin Nettersheim

Tel: 0700/582448-11 (AB) Mo-Fr 09:00-13:00 und 15:00 - 17:00 Uhr

E-Mail: PM oder [email protected]

Mobil: 0172/8002346, Achtung: am Kurstag ab ca. 18:30 Uhr zu erreichen, sonst nicht.

Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier weiter geradeaus Richtung Herkenrath.
Von der L289 Wipperfürther Str. zwischen Moitzfeld und Herkenrath auf die Straße 'Horst' links einbiegen (Schild Naturfreundehaus), dann rechts abbiegen auf die Straße 'Hardt'. Diese an einigen Häusern vorbei bis zum Waldrand. Hier teilt sich die Straße in ein Y. Rechts den Berg runter in Richtung Naturfreunde-Haus. Vor der Absperrungsschranke geht es rechts auf einen großen unbefestigen Parkplatz. Hier ist der Treffpunkt.

Adresse für Autonavi:

Wandererparkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus (östlich davon)
Hardt 44 (wird von einigen Autonavis nicht angezeigt, stattdessen ist am Ende der Straße ein Parkplatzsymbol zu sehen, dort hinfahren)
D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Herkenrath

Thema Bike und Kleidung:
Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully vorausgesetzt, ATBs bedingt geeignet, Touren- oder Cityräder ungeeignet.
In jedem Fall ein Sattelstützenschnellspanner.
Helm und Handschuhe zwingend.
Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.

Lehrinhalte  

*Alles rund ums Handling, d.h.*

*BASICS bis zum Abwinken,*
*Kurventechnik, Slalomfahren und Garagencontest*
*Downhillgrundtechniken: Sattelposition, Halteposition, Brems- und Absteigetechnik an zwei Spots (10° und 30°)*
*Da wir ja auch irgendwie wieder hochfahren müssen auch Uphillgrundtechniken: Sattelposition, Halteposition, Brems- und Aufsteigtechnik an zwei Spots (10° und 30°)*
*Palettentraining, d.h. Stufe(n) up-/downhill *
*und, und, und bis es dunkel wird  *
VG Martin

PS: Ohne ausgefüllte und unterschriebene und mir vorliegende Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.

_*PPS: Einladung zur inoffiziellen Singletrail- und Schüsselstellen(an)fahrrunde. Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr.*_ Bitte nur mitfahren, wenn sichere Beherrschung von Singletrails mittler Kategorie gewährleistet ist. Schlüsselstellen können in mittels Chickenways (sind aber auch nicht als leicht zu bezeichnen) umfahren. Für Anfänger und TeilnehmerInnen mit keinen bzw. geringen Fahrtechnikkenntnissen nicht geeignet, daher bitte erst zum offiziellen Kursstart Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr erscheinen.


----------



## Hilljumper (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eintragen, marsch, marsch:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686



ERSTER!


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ERSTER!


 
SuperIngo   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> SuperIngo
> 
> VG Martin









 Auch die kleinen Erfolge wollen gefeiert werden


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ERSTER!



Pah.

Hast ja nur glück gehabt das ich gerade mit meiner Signatur beschäftigt war   .

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Dritter


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

@Michael.

Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus?

Schlüsselstellenmobil oder normal    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (4. Juli 2005)

sag mal Erklärbär, jedes mal eine neue Haftungserklärung abgeben oder reicht die vom letzten mal? jetzt sag nicht, die hast du verschlampt?  da war schließlich ein Autogramm von mir drauf.... 



P.S.: vierte ....


----------



## Älex24__ (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hier nun die offizielle Einladung zum donnerstäglichen (07.07.2005) Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer:
> 
> ...


----------



## volker k (4. Juli 2005)

@ Martin.

Sag mal reichen für diesen Donnerstag auch 3 Paletten? Weil irgendwie ist eine abhanden gekommen    ( Ich hab da auch schon so einen schrecklichen verdacht : Mein Nachbar hat die arme Palette bestimmt wieder als Kaminholz verarbeitet   )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal Erklärbär, jedes mal eine neue Haftungserklärung abgeben oder reicht die vom letzten mal? jetzt sag nicht, die hast du verschlampt?  da war schließlich ein Autogramm von mir drauf....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: vierte ....


 
Wenn ich eine unterschriebene Haftungsfreistellungserklärung mit Unterschrift und Datum von diesem Jahr habe, reicht mir eine. 

Sprich: Es reicht, wenn Du ohne neue kommst.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Älex24 schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin.
> 
> Sag mal reichen für diesen Donnerstag auch 3 Paletten? Weil irgendwie ist eine abhanden gekommen   ( Ich hab da auch schon so einen schrecklichen verdacht : Mein Nachbar hat die arme Palette bestimmt wieder als Kaminholz verarbeitet  )
> 
> ...


 
Muss reichen.   

VG Martin

PS: Rampenbretter für 'Skisprungschanze'?


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kaum ist man einige Tage nicht Online, gibt es viel zu lesen.
Na, ja, dafür hatte ich am Samstag eine schöne Kanutour (16km) auf der Lahn und am So. eine klitze kleine (20km, ~0Hm, 7Gang Nabenschaltung, 2,5h Fahrzeit   ) Fahrradtour mit den Kollegen durchs Lahn(m)tal. Ich Denke es hat sich wirklich nicht gelohnt ein eigenes Rad mitzunehmen.
Aber das alte Stahlross lief wirklich nicht schlecht.    

Mal sehen ob ich am Donnerstag kommen kann, das entscheidet sich leider sehr kurzfristig, so das ich mich noch nicht ins LMB eintrage.

Gute Besserung an Bernd!


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleich könnten wir alle mal ein wenig Schlüsselstellen zusammensuchen und die dann zu einer Tour verbinden, der Samstag war ein ziemlich guter Anfang.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Bei Interesse biete ich eine Tour rund um Altenberg.
Treffpunkt wäre der Schöllerhof.

Wäre was für z. B. nächste Woche Fr./Sa. oder So.

Vorteile dort vor Ort:

Schlüsselstelle folgt auf Schlüsselstelle, die alle auf einer Tour von fast beliebiger Länge verbunden werden können. 

Highlights: Knifflige Downhills, Halfpipe-Ähnliche Gräben, Sprünge, wurzelübersääte Trails, felsige Uphills, ... usw. usf.

Und das Ganze ohne langweilige Transferstrecken. 

Interesse?

Gruß Michael


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado's Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> Marin Team Issue (Tange Prestige Ultralight Ultrastrong Rohrsatz mit profiliertem Unterrohr) Klassiker von 1992. 16,5" Zoll, Farbe natur mit Klarlack, wahlweise mit Ritchey Logic Starrgabel (schwarz).



Delgado, das Rad könntest du hervorragend als SSP umbauen


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus?
> 
> ...



Nee, voll nomaaal eh ...

Am Schlüsselstellenmobil müssen erst mal Klickies montiert werden damit du nicht immer hinten runter fällst     .

Übrigens hab' ich gerade erst gesehen was Du so hinter meinem Rücken treibst.

Warte Freundchen


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Delgado, das Rad könntest du hervorragend als SSP umbauen




Willkommen im (üT) Club Martin  

@50189K

Hab' ich auch schon überlegt.

Bräuchte nur noch ein SSP-Hinterrad ... aber woher?


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

als Hinterrad kann man erst mal ein ganz normales Hinterrad nehmen und mit Spacern ausstatten, schaut dann so aus: 






(die Kette ist nur zugestaubt, nicht verrostet!)

Wenn es keine langen Ausfallenden hat, mußt du dir noch überlegen, wie du die Kettenspannung aufrecht erhälst.



Edith sprach: kann ja, wenn du willst, den SSP mal am Donnerstag mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Interesse biete ich eine Tour rund um Altenberg.
> Treffpunkt wäre der Schöllerhof.
> 
> Wäre was für z. B. nächste Woche Fr./Sa. oder So.
> ...


 
Bekunde großes Interesse für Samstag.  

Mal eine Tour ohne Guidingaufgabe zu fahren, ist auch nicht schlecht. Dann fahre ich irgendwo im hinteren Mittelfeld (mach' den Ulle, also Letzter ). Wenn ich dann stürze, siehts keiner. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im (üT) Club Martin
> 
> ...


 
Erklärbär braucht Erklärhilfe.  
Gag erschließt sich mir nicht.  
(Okok, hab gestern bis in den heutigen Dawn gearbeitet, erst einen Kaffee drin, und meine Augen besitzen derzeit die Öffnungsbreite einer Messerklinge  ).

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

über Tausend Postings


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

@Hilljumper

Tach, wo bleiben die Einträge Deiner getreuen 'Muskeltiere' Jo und Steve sowie des 'edlen Burgfräuleins' Jade?

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja diesmal, die Anzahl der Teilnehmerinnen auf zwei zu steigern. 

*@alle potentielle Teilnehmerinnen*

*Wo bleibt Ihr? Vorbehalte wg. vermeidlich zu hohem Technikanspruch? Gibt es andere Gründe? Hilfe!!! Brauche Infos!!!*

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> über Tausend Postings


 
    

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

Mädels, es ist für uns wirklich gut machbar!  Kommt auch mal, will nicht immer alleine mit den Kerlen üben!


----------



## volker k (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, voll nomaaal eh ...
> 
> Am Schlüsselstellenmobil müssen erst mal Klickies montiert werden damit du nicht immer hinten runter fällst     .
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> @Hilljumper
> 
> Tach, wo bleiben die Einträge Deiner getreuen 'Muskeltiere' Jo und Steve sowie des 'edlen Burgfräuleins' Jade?



Hi Martin, kaum einen halben Tag nicht hier gewesen und schon bin ich erst mal mit Nachlesen beschäftigt. 

Also: Steve ist auf der Ispo in München und kommt Mittwoch zurück. Er hat aber schon gesagt, dass er mitkommt. Jo wohl auch, aber er hat es nicht so mit Internet  Er ist ja schon älter und neue Techniken scheinen ihn zu verängstigen   Ich denke, es wird aber auch bei ihm klappen.

Bei Jade solltest Du von einer einmaligen Teilnahme ausgehen. Die Mückenstiche und die Übungen waren angesichts ihres nur mäßig geeigneten Bikes wohl nicht ganz so spaßig für sie. Und dass ihr sie dann auch noch im  Wald alleine gelassen habt....   

Ne Quatsch, sie hat am Donnerstag Skate-Training und wird nicht kommen.

Ob ich es am Donnerstag auch noch zur Trailrunde schaffe, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

So genug für den Augenblick, die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bekunde großes Interesse für Samstag.
> 
> Mal eine Tour ohne Guidingaufgabe zu fahren, ist auch nicht schlecht. Dann fahre ich irgendwo im hinteren Mittelfeld (mach' den Ulle, also Letzter ). Wenn ich dann stürze, siehts keiner.
> 
> VG Martin



Na da hab' ich doch gleich mal'n Termin eingetellt.

Eintragen Marsch, Marsch!  


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=953

Vielleicht können wir das Grill-Event ja auf danach verschieben   
Dies natürlich nach vorheriger, geheimer  Absprache beim donnerstäglichen Fahrtechniktraining (z. B. am 14.07.2005).

Damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkeimen:

Die Teilnahme ist natürlich Pflicht für Martins Fahrtechnik-Schüler;
Insbesondere für den Meister himself   und Volker  

Bis bald.

Gruß

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

an dem Wochenende quäle ich mich ein paar Alpenpässe hoch.....


kann mir hier jemand nen Tipp für die westliche Ecke von Südtirol geben (bin in Prad). Suche da noch leichte technische und konditionell mittlere Touren (MTB und Straße)


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na da hab' ich doch gleich mal'n Termin eingetellt.
> 
> Eintragen Marsch, Marsch!
> 
> ...


 
Erster !    

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> an dem Wochenende quäle ich mich ein paar Alpenpässe hoch.....
> 
> kann mir hier jemand nen Tipp für die westliche Ecke von Südtirol geben (bin in Prad). Suche da noch leichte technische und konditionell mittlere Touren (MTB und Straße)



Lockeres Raufradeln zum Stilfser Joch, Matrischjoch oder zum Val Uina.  

Neee, aber das halbe Stilfser Joch mit Rückfahrt über nette Trails, das Martelltal hoch bis zum Hotel oder ins Val Maria und dann ins Val Mora und zurück sind technisch  und konditionell nicht so schwer.

So oder so schauts da aus. Die Kompaßkarte "Ortler/Ortles, Cevedale" müßte das Gebiet abdecken.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Lockeres Raufradeln zum Stilfser Joch, Matrischjoch oder zum Val Uina.
> 
> Neee, aber das halbe Stilfser Joch mit Rückfahrt über nette Trails, das Martelltal hoch bis zum Hotel oder ins Val Maria und dann ins Val Mora und zurück sind technisch  und konditionell nicht so schwer.
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nur so gemein sein solche Bilder hier zu posten    

Achtung nicht öffnen!

Erzeugt sofortige Arbeitsunlust und Fernweh  

@50189K

Die o. g. Karte hab ich glaub' ich noch.
Bei Interesse mische ich mal meinen Kartenberg auf.

Grüße 

D.


----------



## Derk (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man nur so gemein sein solche Bilder hier zu posten
> 
> Achtung nicht öffnen!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wenn alles gut geht, ich - mindestens - 10 kg abgenommen  und auch meine Kondition angemessen verbessert haben werde,  werde ich mich im Sommer 2006 

da

http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kr...done=http://de.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

für eine Woche herumtreiben.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

ja, sowas ist genau das richtige für mich: http://www.offroad-only.de/Bilder/AlpenX2004/Tag04/04Val_Mora21.jpg  


bei sowas schlägt zu sehr meine Höhenangst durch:
http://www.offroad-only.de/Bilder/italien/Stilfserjoch/stil16.jpg da hab ich ja schon beim Bild   http://www.offroad-only.de/Bilder/italien/Stilfserjoch/stil28.jpg  


das geht noch, da kann ich ja rechts fahren  
http://www.offroad-only.de/Bilder/AlpenX2004/Tag04/04Val_Mora03.jpg



 
http://www.offroad-only.de/Bilder/italien/Stilfserjoch/stil2.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Edith sprach: kann ja, wenn du willst, den SSP mal am Donnerstag mitbringen



Ja bitte!


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kompaßkarte "Ortler/Ortles, Cevedale" müßte das Gebiet abdecken.


die Kompaßkarten sind da halbwegs zuverlässig? Ich hab sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Kompaßkarte auf Rügen gemacht, da waren Wege eingezeichnet, wo schlichtweg keine waren.... Bekomme ich die Karte da unten vor Ort? 


@Delgado: danke für das Angebot, aber ich gehe mit Karten immer recht unsanft um und das wäre der sichere Tot der Karte.....


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bitte!


Ok, Achtung, da ist mit 42/23 eine sehr leichte Übersetzung drauf.... Wieviel Luftdruck willst du haben? Klickpedale (SPD) ist dran.


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

@ Derk: ich bin ein paar Tage beim Stelvio, dann ein paar Tage im Oberengadin, dann ein paar Tage im Tessin und dann brauch ich erst mal eine Auszeit von Bergen


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Achtung, da ist mit 42/23 eine sehr leichte Übersetzung drauf.... Wieviel Luftdruck willst du haben? Klickpedale (SPD) ist dran.



Die Übersetzung ist klasse. Fahr' ich sonst auch immer   

Luftdruck bitte zw. 3,50189 und 4,0815 Bar! Danke


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

alles klar....


----------



## volker k (5. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Erster !
> 
> VG Martin




Hah. Zweiter    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> an dem Wochenende quäle ich mich ein paar Alpenpässe hoch.....


... wenn du keine Schwimmflügel brauchst ...  
Fahre ab Freitag nämlich auch dort spazieren und der Wetterbericht sieht grausam aus. 
OaS' Tipps sind perfekt für ein schönes Wochenende in der Ecke.   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## 50189K (5. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn du keine Schwimmflügel brauchst ...
> Fahre ab Freitag nämlich auch dort spazieren und der Wetterbericht sieht grausam aus.
> OaS' Tipps sind perfekt für ein schönes Wochenende in der Ecke.


und die Wettermodelle sagen eindeutig: ett bleibt so    Werde also neben fetten Regenschirm auch die Zeltheizung (ja, ich bin verweichlicht und habe sowas) einpacken


----------



## volker k (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin.

Sag mal wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den Videos aus  .

Ich glaub du willst uns hier etwas vorenthalten   .



Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (5. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Interesse biete ich eine Tour rund um Altenberg.
> Treffpunkt wäre der Schöllerhof.
> 
> Wäre was für z. B. nächste Woche Fr./Sa. oder So.
> ...





@Delgado

hab schon Interesse, hab nächste Woche und das darauffolgende WE wohl auch etwas Zeit. Wird wohl nur ein Problem mit dem Tempo.   Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere warst du nicht der langsamste, ich aber schon.

Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar Mittelschnelle Lust. Schreib doch einfach mal was aus in Altenberg mit ein paar technischen Parts, dann sehen wir ja was passiert.

Würd mich freuen,  

Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> hab schon Interesse, hab nächste Woche und das darauffolgende WE wohl auch etwas Zeit. Wird wohl nur ein Problem mit dem Tempo.  Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere warst du nicht der langsamste, ich aber schon.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

ich antworte mal stellvertretend für Michael @Delgado. 
Also, Michael wird völlig falsch eingeschätzt. Spass bei Seite, er ist ein hervorragender Teamplayer und nimmt bei seinen Touren entsprechende Rücksicht auf die Leistungsstände seiner TeilnehmerInnen. 

Zu seiner Tour am 16.07.2005 schreibt er ins LMB

Zitat >>>

_Die Veranstaltung richtet sich in erster Linie an die Teilnehmer des legendären Fartechnikkurses von Martin @juchhu (siehe Lokalforum Köln/Fahrtechnik für Tourer) *aber auch Gäste sind herzlich willkommen*._

_Einen Schwerpunkt bildet die Fahrtechnik auf schwierigen Trails. *Deshalb werden wir eine relativ geringe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit fahren und ggf. an schwierigen Spots etwas verweilen.*_

_Leider wird's zwischendurch auch mal (steil) bergauf gehen. *Aber das bewältigen wir in moderatem Tempo ;-)*_

_*Streckenlänge und Tempo nach Teilnehmerwunsch aber mind. 30-40 km. *_

Zitat <<<

Also, eintragen, marsch, marsch!

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> hab schon Interesse, hab nächste Woche und das darauffolgende WE wohl auch etwas Zeit. Wird wohl nur ein Problem mit dem Tempo.   Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere warst du nicht der langsamste, ich aber schon.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

hier der Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=953

Tempo spielt hier übrigens eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Hier geht's um Fahrtechnik an Schlüsselstellen.
Dazwischen fahren wir gemütlich und schieben gemeinsam 
Volkers 19 kg-Bike    den Berg hoch   .



PS: Konditionstraining kannst Du Dir auf der An-/Abreise mit dem Bike holen.
     Nach dem Motto: Der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2005)

Danke Martin, 

war ein Minütchen zu spät.

Passt aber zum heutigen Tag.

Hab' heute Morgen schon verschlafen.

Warum müssen die bei Eurosport die Tour-Zusammenfassung auch erst um 22:30 Uhr bringen  

Sehr beeindruckend übrigens die Leistung von Discovery Chanel.
Alle Neune im Ziel mit Bestzeit  .

Denke, das Gestern war die Tourentscheidung für Armstrong.

Grüße 

Micha


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Martin,
> 
> war ein Minütchen zu spät.
> 
> ...


 
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich auch mit.   
Vor Autos fahren kann ich auch (hab ich zwar noch nicht geübt, wird aber sicherlich auf Anhieb klappen ) bzw. Letzter werden oder aufgeben wird auch kein Problem werden.   

VG Martin

PS: Meine Beantwortungsschnelligkeit liegt nur an den 400-fach vorbelegten Funktionstasten.


----------



## Antek (6. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na da hab' ich doch gleich mal'n Termin eingetellt.
> 
> Eintragen Marsch, Marsch!
> 
> ...



Schade, Schade!!
Ich komme erst Samstag aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Solltet Ihr, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auf Sonntag verschieben, dann laßt es mich bitte per PM wissen. Nach einer Woche Forumsabstinenz kann ich nicht so schnell die 100.000 Postings aufarbeiten  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, Schade!!
> Ich komme erst Samstag aus dem Urlaub zurück.
> 
> Solltet Ihr, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auf Sonntag verschieben, dann laßt es mich bitte per PM wissen. Nach einer Woche Forumsabstinenz kann ich nicht so schnell die 100.000 Postings aufarbeiten
> ...



Wenn's gut ankommt können wir die Runde Sonntags ja gegen den Uhrzeigersinn nochmal fahren    

Gemeint ist übrigens hier das WE 16./17. Juli 2005.

Den Rahmen hab ich fotografiert :kotz: . Aber Du suchst glaub' ich ein Komplettbike?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Antek (6. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's gut ankommt können wir die Runde Sonntags ja gegen den Uhrzeigersinn nochmal fahren
> 
> Gemeint ist übrigens hier das WE 16./17. Juli 2005.
> 
> ...



Wenn Ihr Sonntags tatsächlich noch mal fahrt, wäre das natürlich ein super Ausklang für meinen Urlaub  

Ja ich suche tatsächlich ein komplettes Rad. Da ich keine Parts übrig habe, wird ein neu Aufbau des Rahmens sicher nicht wirtschaftlich sein. Aber die Fotos schau' ich mir trotzdem mal an.

Andreas


----------



## 50189K (6. Juli 2005)

habe gerade einen Blick auf den Wetterbericht für morgen geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade einen Blick auf den Wetterbericht für morgen geworfen


 
Solange es nicht regnet!  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade einen Blick auf den Wetterbericht für morgen geworfen



Ich auch, ich glaube Martins Glückssträhne mit dem Donnerstags-MTB-Wetter scheint vorbei zu sein


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch, ich glaube Martins Glückssträhne mit dem Donnerstags-MTB-Wetter scheint vorbei zu sein


 
Wie wäre es mit Dienstag gewesen? Gestern war es schön, zumindestens abends. 

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Solange es nicht regnet!
> 
> VG Martin


immerhin werden die Teilnehmer dann gesichert in langen Sachen antreten... Mist, die wollte ich schon eingepackt haben.... 

müßte es frühzeitig (spätestens 16h) wissen, ob er stattfindet oder nicht, denn ich hab ja 60km Anfahrt (verweichlicht mit dem Auto, dafür den Kölner Ring und muß bei Blackfoot in Köln noch vorbei, meine Mag tuts nicht mehr) und muß ja die beiden Räder irgendwie ins Auto bekommen.


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> immerhin werden die Teilnehmer dann gesichert in langen Sachen antreten... Mist, die wollte ich schon eingepackt haben....
> 
> müßte es frühzeitig (spätestens 16h) wissen, ob er stattfindet oder nicht, denn ich hab ja 60km Anfahrt (verweichlicht mit dem Auto, dafür den Kölner Ring und muß bei Blackfoot in Köln noch vorbei, meine Mag tuts nicht mehr) und muß ja die beiden Räder irgendwie ins Auto bekommen.


 
Info (was für eine? ) bis morgen 16:00 Uhr ist kein Problem. Aber was für Kriterien setze ich denn für die Entscheidungsfindung an? 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> immerhin werden die Teilnehmer dann gesichert in langen Sachen antreten... Mist, die wollte ich schon eingepackt haben....
> 
> müßte es frühzeitig (spätestens 16h) wissen, ob er stattfindet oder nicht, denn ich hab ja 60km Anfahrt (verweichlicht mit dem Auto, dafür den Kölner Ring und muß bei Blackfoot in Köln noch vorbei, meine Mag tuts nicht mehr) und muß ja die beiden Räder irgendwie ins Auto bekommen.




Hmm, sollte Volker wieder den armen kleinen Frühstücksteller vergessen, sollten wir sein Schlüsselstellen-Mobil konfiszieren und den Teilnehmern des Fahrtrainings abwechselnd bis zur Herausgabe des Tellers zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit Dienstag gewesen? Gestern war es schön, zumindestens abends.
> 
> VG Martin



Stimmt, dachte ich mir auch gestern, aber das Restaurant hatte gestern Abend doch eine erhebliche Anziehungskraft auf mich. Da blieb keien Zeit zum biken


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, sollte Volker wieder den armen kleinen Frühstücksteller vergessen, sollten wir sein Schlüsselstellen-Mobil konfiszieren und den Teilnehmern des Fahrtrainings abwechselnd bis zur Herausgabe des Tellers zur Verfügung stellen


 
Genau Gewalt und Unrecht mit Gewalt und Unrecht beantworten. 

Wie wäre es mit Folter? Wir zeigen ihm neue Schlüsselstellen und hindern ihn am Befahren. Je nach Schlüsselstelle ist der Widerstand gering.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Gewalt und Unrecht mit Gewalt und Unrecht beantworten.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Folter? Wir zeigen ihm neue Schlüsselstellen und hindern ihn am Befahren. Je nach Schlüsselstelle ist der Widerstand gering.
> 
> VG Martin



Die härtere Strafe wäre eigentlich, ihn zu nötigen, die maßgeblichen Stellen  mit einem Puky-Rad zum bezwingen


----------



## 50189K (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Info (was für eine? ) bis morgen 16:00 Uhr ist kein Problem. Aber was für Kriterien setze ich denn für die Entscheidungsfindung an?
> 
> VG Martin



Sehr geehrter Herr Erklärbär,

ich freue mich zu lesen, das Sie zu der Kooperation bereit sind. 

Es wäre für die Teilnehmer sehr wesentlich zu wissen, ob die Veranstaltung stattfindet oder nicht. Sie fragten in einem Schreiben an, welche Informationen gewünscht werden und wie diese zustande kommen soll. Es ist die Information gewünscht, ob das Fahrtraining stattfindet oder nicht. Ich dachte, das wäre aus meinem vorherigen Schrieben hervorgegangen. 

Die Entscheidungsfindung ist recht einfach. Werfen Sie bitte einen Blick aus dem Fenster (falls Sie im Zielgebiet (Hardt) oder direkter Umgebung befinden) und stellen dabei fest, ob es noch regnet oder nicht. Falls Sie sich gerade nicht im Zielgebiet bzw. in der direkten Umgebung dazu befinden, wäre es evtl. möglich, das Sie eine im Zielgebeit (oder in der direkten Umgebung zum Zielgebiet) befindene Vertrauensperson kontaktieren und diese nach dem aktuellen Wetter anfragen. Wenn es Niederschlag gibt oder gerade ein heranziehendes Niederschlagsgebiet in das Zielgebiet gibt, treffen Sie mit dem erworbenen Erkenntnissen bitte die Entscheidung, ob das von den Teilnehmern hochgeschätzte Fahrtraining stattfindet oder nicht. 

Ich spreche nun im Namen aller Teilnehmer Ihnen unseren Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit aus und verbleibe 

mit feuchten Füßen, ääh, mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Katharina G. aus E.


----------



## volker k (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Gewalt und Unrecht mit Gewalt und Unrecht beantworten.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Folter? Wir zeigen ihm neue Schlüsselstellen und hindern ihn am Befahren. Je nach Schlüsselstelle ist der Widerstand gering.
> 
> VG Martin




Jaja denkt ihr euch hier mal schöne neue Strafen für mich aus  .

Ich glaub ich muß noch einmal über die Höhe vom Lösegeld nachdenken   . ( Oder womöglich stößt dem armen kleinen Frühstücksteller ja noch etwas zu    ).

Aber in sachen Schlüsselstellen lass ich mic nicht mehr schocken  .

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Wartet nur ab bis morgen


----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Erklärbär,
> 
> ich freue mich zu lesen, das Sie zu der Kooperation bereit sind.
> 
> ...




Ich will genau Das was Sie hatte    




Aber muss es nicht heißen Katharina G. aus R.?


----------



## 50189K (6. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will genau Das was Sie hatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




R.????? wo soll denn das sein???? komme aus 50189 Elsdorf.


----------



## volker k (6. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die härtere Strafe wäre eigentlich, ihn zu nötigen, die maßgeblichen Stellen  mit einem Puky-Rad zum bezwingen




Och nö. Ich glaub dann zieh ich ein Bobby Car doch lieber vor      


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och nö. Ich glaub dann zieh ich ein Bobby Car doch lieber vor
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Klar, zweispurige Fahrzeuge kompensieren das fehlende Gleichgewichtsgefühl besser.  
Außerdem besitzt das BobbyCar einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt als Dein FR-Bike, verringter die Sturzhöhe. 

VG Martin

PS: Vielleicht hätten wir auch diesen Mittwoch nehmen sollen. Wetter ist trocken und heiter.


----------



## 50189K (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Vielleicht hätten wir auch diesen Mittwoch nehmen sollen. Wetter ist trocken und heiter.


hier geht gerade ein Unwetter runter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, zweispurige Fahrzeuge kompensieren das fehlende Gleichgewichtsgefühl besser.
> Außerdem besitzt das BobbyCar einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt als Dein FR-Bike, verringter die Sturzhöhe.
> 
> VG Martin
> ...




Wobei dann müßtest du mir nur noch einen Fahrtechnik Kurs fürs Bobby Car geben.  

Weil du weißt ja Wheelie und so    


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Also ich weiß nicht mit dem trocken und heiter kann ich so nicht gerade bestätigen.


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> hier geht gerade ein Unwetter runter.....


 
Ich hätte doch besser Dienstag angesetzt.  Gerade ist hier ein Wolkenbruch niedergegangen. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei dann müßtest du mir nur noch einen Fahrtechnik Kurs fürs Bobby Car geben.
> 
> Weil du weißt ja Wheelie und so
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, April, April, der macht was will. Und auch wenn er Juli heißt. 

VG Martin

PS: ein Wheelie mit dem BobbyCar ist ja wohl langweilig.  
Dann schon ein Manual.    

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, April, April, der macht was will. Und auch wenn er Juli heißt.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...




Nein Nein Nein  . Viel besser   

Wie wäre es mit einem Road Gap an der einen Stelle in der Hardt?     . ( Ich hoffe das ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben habe )

Das wär doch dann mehr als stylisch.


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Werde dann morgen mit leichtem Gepäck kommen , nämlich mit Bobby Car   .


----------



## volker k (6. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte doch besser Dienstag angesetzt.  Gerade ist hier ein Wolkenbruch niedergegangen.
> 
> VG Martin




Da kann ich dich trösten das waren bestimmt die reste die von uns übrig geblieben sind   .


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Vielleicht hätten wir auch diesen Mittwoch nehmen sollen. Wetter ist trocken und heiter.




Was wird hier eigentlich schon Tage vorher wild über's Wetter spekuliert, das wir vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht heute in der Hardt antreffen werden?

Wenn ich heute morgen um 6:00 Uhr den langwierigen und schwierigen Kampf
gegen meinen inneren Schweinehund umsonst gekämpft haben sollte, dann ........    

Jedenfalls hab ich mein Bike dabei und werde so gegen 16:45 Uhr hier los fahren um gegen 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz am Naturfreundehaus zu sein.
Dann können wir direkt zu unserer geheimen Trail-/Schlüsselstellen-/Exschlüsselstellen-Tour aufbrechen (nur Kategorie I-Fahrer*   ).




*Erklärung ca. 150 Postings weiter oben


PS: Falls es hier jemanden geben sollte   , der mit dem Gedanken spielt mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören (evtl. schon vor dem Schweiz-Event); Ich habe gerade in meinem Lieblings(Fitness)forum einen schönen Beitrag eines militanten Ex-Rauchers gelesen. 
Bei Interesse mal die letzten Beiträge von foenfrisur lesen!


----------



## volker k (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird hier eigentlich schon Tage vorher wild über's Wetter spekuliert, das wir vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht heute in der Hardt antreffen werden?
> 
> Wenn ich heute morgen um 6:00 Uhr den langwierigen und schwierigen Kampf
> gegen meinen inneren Schweinehund umsonst gekämpft haben sollte, dann ........
> ...





Morgäääähn.

Also wenn ich mir das Wetter bei uns anschaue kann ich nur sagen Sonnig  .
Aber da wir ja keine Weicheier sind werden wir aber auch falls es anders sein sollte heute abend fahren   . ( Oder Herr Erklärbär   )(( Nein wir wollen jetzt nur ein JA hier sehen   ))

Will hier wirklich jemand das Rauchen aufhören , kann ich ja überhaupt nicht verstehen    .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (7. Juli 2005)

bin froh, das ich mit dem Rauchen nie angefangen habe  ok, dafür schleppe ich zig kg zuviel mit mir rum (die aber immer weniger werden, bis jetzt -22kg)



@ Herr Erklärbär: wir hoffen alle zutiefst, das Ihre Entscheidungsfindung heute nachmittag postiv ausfallen wird




So, jetzt hab ich erst mal Urlaubspackhektik  will schließlich morgen früh losfahren.


----------



## volker k (7. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt hab ich erst mal Urlaubspackhektik  will schließlich morgen früh losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @ Herr Erklärbär: wir hoffen alle zutiefst, das Ihre Entscheidungsfindung heute nachmittag postiv ausfallen wird
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht    

"Wollen und können" sollte und müsste ich, nur "sollen und müssen" will und kann ich nicht.

Oder ist es umgekehrt? 

Etwas zur (kurzfristigen) Aufheiterung: Derzeit ist es trocken und heiter, aber für die Jahreszeit zu kühl. 











Alles kann gut werden  , wenn man die Regengebiete über Belgien mal außen vor lässt.  

Aber bis 16:00 Uhr kann es noch viel regnen.  

Ich geh' (schwimm') jetzt erstmal mit DJ-SAM in die Hardt zur Inspektion. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht
> 
> "Wollen und können" sollte und müsste ich, nur "sollen und müssen" will und kann ich nicht.
> 
> ...




Ts.

Das grenzt ja schon fast an DRÜCKETISMUS   (   ).

Och und was in Belgien gerade runterkommt wird dafür nicht mehr zu uns kommen    .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ts.
> 
> Das grenzt ja schon fast an DRÜCKETISMUS   (  ).
> 
> ...


 
Mir ist das fast egal. Ich bin im Zweifelfall in einer Viertelstunde - wenn dann auch nass - wieder zu Hause. Aber für diejenigen, die eine weitere Anfahrt haben, wäre es dann doch ärgerlich, wenn wir direkt oder in Laufe des Abends den Kurs abbrechen müssen, weill keiner an die Schwimmflügelchen gedacht hat.  

Dass die Wetterlage derzeit nicht nur regnerisch sondern ganz besonders s... ist, zeigt das SAT-Bild oben. Leider ist ein fetter Tiefdruckwirbel im Anmarsch.

Wartens wir ab. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Morgäääähn.
> 
> .... aber da wir ja keine Weicheier sind werden wir aber auch falls es anders sein sollte heute abend fahren   . Gruß
> 
> Volker



Ohne hier irgendeinen Druck aufbauen zu wollen (  ) ..... aber das wird sich heute Abend an den beiden neuen Schlüsselstellen  II und III zeigen    

PS: Hier im Osten schon 10% blauer Himmel   
PPS: Martin, sind am Sa. auch teilweise im Regen gefahren. Waren aber so gut drauf, dass das keiner gemerkt hat    
PPPS: Wenn's ganz staaaaaark regnet könnten wir uns ja alle vorübergehend in Volkers feuerrotem Schlüsselstellen-Team-Mobil zusammenkuscheln   und uns unser Leid klagen   

Tschüß bis gleich   

Gruß

D.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich auch angemeldet. Zum Fahrtechniktraining auf oder in der Nähe des Parkplatzes schreckt mich die Drohung mit dem Regen nicht.
Bin in den letzten 4Wo. kaum zum MTB-fahren gekommen.

Wenn ein Schauer kommt irgendwo unterstellen und so groß ist die Hardt nun nicht.

@Martin
Die Teufel die du riefst, wirst du nicht mehr los.  
Aber das entscheidest du ja.

Ich werde nachher noch mal nachsehen, ob's stattfindet oder nicht und evtl. zur "Vorrunde" kommen.


----------



## Älex24__ (7. Juli 2005)

... ich muß mich für heute Abend leider wieder abmelden. Hab mir irgendwie eine Erkältung eingefangen, die noch nicht abklingt und werde es jetzt mal mit Ruhe versuchen.

Hoffentlich klappt es nächtste Woche. Viel Spaß und keinen Regen!   Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

OT:

Hat jemand Lust, sich am Sonntag an einem 28km (!) Jedermann-Rennradrennen zu versuchen?

Kostet 6,00 

Ort: Paar Autominuten von mir entfernt.

Bei der Resonanz auf meinen Aufruf zum MTB-Mini-Marathon am Samstag kann ich die Reaktion schon absehen   .

Gruß

PS: Das Wetter bessert sich


----------



## 50189K (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das Wetter bessert sich


naja... ich bin ja ein ganzes Eck westlicher von Euch. Noch ist es trocken, aber der Blick aus dem Fenster sagt nix gutes voraus.... mal schauen, wie es weiter wird.... noch scheint die Sonne, verschwindet hin und wieder hinter tiefschwarzen Wolken. Noch ist es trocken...   alles wird gut!


----------



## Hilljumper (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Martin, sind am Sa. auch teilweise im Regen gefahren. Waren aber so gut drauf, dass das keiner gemerkt hat
> 
> D.



das war ja nur ein sanftes fiesseln, das man auch als erhöhte luftfeuchtigkeit interpretieren konnte


----------



## Johnek (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Lutz,
habe gerade gelesen, dass Ihr auch mal FR orientierte Touren organisiert. Da ich ständig nach neuen Spots suche (und selbst auch einige kenne......Altenberg), würde ich mich mal Euch gerne anschließen. Vorallem der Begriff Schlüßelstelle macht mich neugirig, da ich auch gerne steil bis sehr steil fahre. Berghoch bin ich allerdings nicht der schnellste, da mein Fahrad nicht zu  den leichtesten gehört.

An der Tour von Delgado am 16.07 kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen, würde aber auch unter der Woche mal gerne fahren. es sollte bloß nicht allzu nass sein, da sonst die besagten Stellen schnel unfahrbar werden.

Gruss
Johnek


----------



## 50189K (7. Juli 2005)

der Regen ist angekommen


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> der Regen ist angekommen



Der zieht auch wieder weg   .


----------



## 50189K (7. Juli 2005)

will ich auch schwer hoffen


----------



## Hilljumper (7. Juli 2005)

Wer ist Lutz??


----------



## volker k (7. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Lutz??




Dieser Frage schließe ich mich doch gerne an!     


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (7. Juli 2005)

ich bin es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (7. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht führt Martin ein geheimes Doppelleben ??? 

Agent 008: Spezialeinheit Frühstückstellerbefreiung???


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Lutz??


 
Also wenn ich das Ergebnis meines fotografisches Gedächtnisses richtig interpretiere, hat in diesen Thread noch niemand gepostet, der "Lutz" heißt bzw als Nickname führt.   

Aber Du darfst ruhig Lutz zu mir sagen lieber @Johnek.  

Also, damit keine Frustrationen aufkommen, wir beschäftigen uns mit allgemeiner Fahrtechnik, Touren, die diesen Aspekt verbinden, sowie einzelne Trail- und FR-Techniken. Dies alles aber Schwerpunkt mäßig für Tourer, quasi CC mit FR-Tendenzen. 

Wenn Du stärker FR mäßig ausgerichtet bist, dann empfehle ich Dir die Seite von Thorsten Weber http://www.frosthelm.de/

Selbstverständlich bist Du bei unseren Touren, Kursen und Aktionen herzlich willkommen.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das Ergebnis meines fotografisches Gedächtnisses richtig interpretiere, hat in diesen Thread noch niemand gepostet, der "Lutz" heißt bzw als Nickname führt.
> 
> VG Martin



Photographisches Gedächnis oder Suchfunktion   ?

Grüße Lutz


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht führt Martin ein geheimes Doppelleben ???
> 
> Agent 008: Spezialeinheit Frühstückstellerbefreiung???


 
Schatten im Kopf???  Nicht richtig ausgelastet?  Haben wohl zulange mehr keine Hardter Dornen und Brennnesseln Deine zarten Männerbeine zerkratzt?  

Wenn ich dann ein Doppelleben führe, dann nur in anderen Thread. Zwar mit gleicher Identität aber anderem ich.  

z.B.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2006767&postcount=51

Mach jetzt nochmal eine Inspektionsrunde. Die bisherige Auswertung all der mir vorliegenden SAT-Bilder scheint folgende Entscheidung zu bestätigen:

Das Hauptregengebiet wird uns auf einer Kreisbahn gegen den Uhrzeigersinn im Süden NRWs passieren. Dennoch müssen wir mit vereinzeltem Regen oder gar kurzen Schauern rechnen. Ich werde 17:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt Parkplatz NHF sein. Allerdings werde ich keine DigiKam mitnehmen. In sofern können wir also Schlüsselstellen 'fahren' (besichtigen ), bis uns schwindelig wird.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Photographisches Gedächnis oder Suchfunktion  ?
> 
> Grüße Lutz


 
Ich hab' schon die neuere Version.  Meines wird schon mit 'f' geschrieben.   

Spass bei Seite: Natürlich ohne Suchfunktion.   Wofür hab' ich denn das blöde Ding auf den Schultern, wenn ich schon mit dieser Fähigkeit (noch) kein Geld verdiene.  

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (7. Juli 2005)

ok, findet also statt  


so, werde nun gleich offline sein, der Router muß noch Versandfertig gemacht werden, der hat immer wieder Ausfälle und muß noch vorm Urlaub eingeschickt werden. 


Bis gleich!


----------



## 50189K (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür hab' ich denn das blöde Ding auf den Schultern



damit es da nicht reinregnet?


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ok, findet also statt
> 
> 
> so, werde nun gleich offline sein, der Router muß noch Versandfertig gemacht werden, der hat immer wieder Ausfälle und muß noch vorm Urlaub eingeschickt werden.
> ...


 
Yep  

Ihr im Wald, und ich zuhause an meinem Kontrollmonitor.  
Habe den ganzen Wald mit Überwachungskameras und Druckkammerlautsprechern ausgestattet.  

"Yes Sir, Drillinspector, Sir" sieht und überwacht Euch.  

Aber irgendwie hat der Übertragungstechnik in den letzten Tagen das viele Wasser von oben nicht gut getan. Ich glaube, ich muss heute abend noch mal rausgehen und das kontrollieren. Und wenn ich schon da bin, dann kann ich Euch auch direkt persönlichen ans...  

Bis nachher.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> damit es da nicht reinregnet?


 
"Full metal jacket"-Fan???  

"Ich reiss Ihnen den Kopf ab und s... Ihnen in den Hals!"  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Yes Sir, Drillinspector, Sir" sieht und überwacht Euch.
> 
> .... und wenn ich schon da bin, dann kann ich Euch auch direkt persönlichen ans...



Wie definiert ein juchhu-Fahrtechnik-Schüler Schlüsselstellen-Training?    

- Anreise mit dem Bike
- Mindestens 30 km
- im strömenden Regen   
- bei 8° Grad Celsius   
- Anreise mit leichter Sommerbekleidung
- erster Anschiss (prophylaktisch) durch Drillinstructor   
- 2500maliges befahren der Schlüsselstelle bis zum  :kotz: 
- ständige Schikane durch Drillinstructor    
- kein Essen und Trinken vor, während und nach den Übungen    
- Ende erst bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit.
- Anschiss vor der Heimfahrt ....
- ....ohne Essen ...
- ...und Licht ...  
- .... dafür wieder Regen ...
- ... 7°C ....
- .... 60 km ...

Bis gleich


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Full metal jacket"-Fan???
> 
> "Ich reiss Ihnen den Kopf ab und s... Ihnen in den Hals!"
> 
> VG Martin



"Private Paula,

aus Texas kommen nur Stiere und Schwule ... und wie ein Stier sehen Sie mir nicht aus  "


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie definiert ein juchhu-Fahrtechnik-Schüler Schlüsselstellen-Training?
> 
> - Anreise mit dem Bike
> - Mindestens 30 km
> ...


 
Drillinspector-Papi kann Dich ja demnächst


von zuhause mit
klimatisierter Strech-Limo abholen
und Dir ein paar heißen Bunnies zur Seite stellen.
Dann vergeht die lange Anreise schneller,
statt strömenden Regen schwitzt Du auch so,
statt fröstelnder Kälte erregtes Zittern,
und Deine Bekleidung ziehst Du freiwillig aus bzw. wirst ausgezogen werden
Natürlich erhältst Du nur liebevoll Anweisungen. Wir wollen hier ja keinen unter Druck setzen.
für viele Wiederholung wird die Zeit nicht reichen, Bunny Hopp hin oder her.
Gibt es eigentliche eine Schikanestellung?
Gefüllter Kühlschrank ist in der Limo.
So schlecht ist die Anreise zu den  Fahrtechnikursen doch aus wieder nicht. Ich bin sicher, jede Menge würden mit Dir tauschen wollen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> "Private Paula,
> 
> aus Texas kommen nur Stiere und Schwule ... und wie ein Stier sehen Sie mir nicht aus "


 
Ist ja geil!   Sollte ich einen Blutsbruder im Geiste gefunden haben?   

Kommentierste Du und sprichst einzelne Szenen mit, sobald Du einen Film das zweite Mal siehst?    Mein Frau hasst mich dafür.  Suche Fernsehpartner für gemeinsame Stunden.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Drillinspector-Papi kann Dich ja demnächst
> 
> 
> von zuhause mit
> ...



Zum Ausprobieren sicher mal nicht schlecht   

Auf Dauer aber nix für mich. 
Nachher werd' ich auch so weich wie Volker   



Wie war das? Wer austeilt mus auch einstecken können? *Hilfe*


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Ausprobieren sicher mal nicht schlecht
> 
> Auf Dauer aber nix für mich.
> Nachher werd' ich auch so weich wie Volker
> ...


 
Wieso? Volker hat doch nur einen Strechlimokastenwagen!  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja geil!   Sollte ich einen Blutsbruder im Geiste gefunden haben?
> 
> Kommentierste Du und sprichst einzelne Szenen mit, sobald Du einen Film das zweite Mal siehst?    Mein Frau hasst mich dafür.  Suche Fernsehpartner für gemeinsame Stunden.
> 
> VG Martin



Meine Frau hat Fernsehverbot.

Grund: Ständiges Stören, wie dazwischenquatschen   und dumme Fragen stellen   weil sie mal wieder was nicht verstanden hat "... wieso shippern die nach Utah, das ist doch gar nicht an der Küste ..."   

Suche Schlüsselstellentourer für gemeinsame Stunden


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat Fernsehverbot.
> 
> Grund: Ständiges Stören, wie dazwischenquatschen  und dumme Fragen stellen  weil sie mal wieder was nicht verstanden hat "... wieso shippern die nach Utah, das ist doch gar nicht an der Küste ..."
> 
> Suche Schlüsselstellentourer für gemeinsame Stunden


 
Ok, ich sehe mit Deiner Frau demnächst fern, und Du fährst mit meiner Frau Schlüsselstellen. Nur glaube ich, dass Du Dich aus diesen zeitweiligen Tausch nicht draufeinlässt, da meine Frau MTB-Fahren mit Hügeln und Bergen hasst. 

VG Martin

PS: Muss noch mal mit dem Hund raus die Elektroinstallation überprüfen.


----------



## FranG (7. Juli 2005)

Um mich kurz zu fassen...
GEHNWIRHEUTEJETZTBIKNODERNICH?

Frank


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Um mich kurz zu fassen...
> GEHNWIRHEUTEJETZTBIKNODERNICH?
> 
> Frank



Wir fahr'n (s. o.)  

Gruß


----------



## FranG (7. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahr'n (s. o.)
> 
> Gruß


Juchhu!


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Juchhu!


 
Das ist genau das Gefühl, welches vorhanden war, als die 'Wortmarke' "juchhu" 'entwickelt' wurde.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Die Sonne kommt raus. Es wird hell. Einfach nur super    


VG Martin


----------



## Schreiner2 (7. Juli 2005)

@ juchhu
hab mich dann auch mal angemeldet. hoffe das das nicht zu spontan ist. 
Ansonsten sag ich mal bis gleich. 

mfg Schreiner2


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> hab mich dann auch mal angemeldet. hoffe das das nicht zu spontan ist.
> Ansonsten sag ich mal bis gleich.
> 
> mfg Schreiner2


 
Mit ausgefüllter, unterschriebener und mitgebrachter Haftungsfreistellungserklärung darfst Du spontan sein und 'bis gleich' sagen. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,


letzter Aufruf zum inoffiziellen Singletrailsurfen und anschließendem offiziellen Fahrtechnikkurs.  

Sonnig, heiter und trocken.  Los gehts  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an Martin für die Durchführung und die vielen Erklärungen aka Erklärbär.    
Jedem seine persönliche Schlüsselstelle mit dem passenden Schlüssel.   
Und viel Spaß weiterhin. 
Bis Demnächst. Und Tschüss...


----------



## Hilljumper (8. Juli 2005)

Endlich kann ich mühelos über drei Paletten fahren...sie dürfen nur nicht übereinander liegen  

@Martin: Steve wird morgen wohl mitfahren. Aber nicht so früh!!!  

@Volker: Der arme kleine Frühstücksteller hat die ganze Nacht im Küchenschrank mit seinen Kumpels das Wiedersehen gefeiert


----------



## Johnek (8. Juli 2005)

So viel Verwirung wegen Lutz???......es sollte auch Leutz (Leutchen, Leute, Volks) heißen  
FR wäre vieleicht viel gesagt (dafür springe ich zu wenig).....ich bin eher extrem-Trail begeisterter.


Gruss
Johnek


----------



## Derk (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin,

leider konnte ich gestern doch nicht kommen.

Zur Zeit bin ich eher Bei-  als Radfahrer. Meine Tochter hat am Dienstag ihre Führerscheinprüfung bestanden .....  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich kann ich mühelos über drei Paletten fahren...sie dürfen nur nicht übereinander liegen
> 
> @Martin: Steve wird morgen wohl mitfahren. Aber nicht so früh!!!
> 
> @Volker: Der arme kleine Frühstücksteller hat die ganze Nacht im Küchenschrank mit seinen Kumpels das Wiedersehen gefeiert


 
Also wg. Samstag/Sonntag-Tour.

Ich muss morgen noch einen kleinen Holzeinschlag, mit spalten, abtransportieren und schichten vornehmen, damit wir zur Party im Juchhu-Park genügend Feuerholz für meinen römischen Ofen haben.  

Leider weiß ich noch nicht, wie sich der zeitliche Ablauf gestaltet. Wenn Samstag, dann wahrscheinlich eher nachmittag wg. nicht so früh und so.  

Oder aber Sonntag, zumal das Wetter besser werden soll.

Hast Du meine Festnetznummer wg. Abstimmung? Wenn nicht, dann PM.

Fall größeres Interesse besteht, kurze Info hier hinein. Dann organisieren wir noch einen LMB-Termin.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> letzter Aufruf zum inoffiziellen Singletrailsurfen und anschließendem offiziellen Fahrtechnikkurs.
> ...



Ungefähr zu diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich das letzte Mal gestern nass geworden   

Kurs war Klasse.

Habe 4 verschiedene Bikes über viele verschiedene Schlüsselstellen gefahren und weiß was ich immer noch nicht kann   .

@ Volker, Danke für das Angebot, mich nach Hause zu fahren   
    War aber "schon" 21:50 Uhr da. Pünktlich zur TdF-Zusammenfassung.
@ Volker, Frank & ich haben uns alle Mühe gegeben, die Zuschauer an den 
Schlüsselstellen von Dir abzulenken; Hat aber  
    funktioniert   
    Bist Du noch mal angefahren?
@ Volker, hab' gerade mit dem Veranstalter des Rennrad-Rennens am 
    Sonntag telefoniert. Mit Sondergenehmigung darfst Du 
    da ausnahmsweise mit dem Freerider starten   .Aber Helmpflicht.
@ Volker, arbeite noch an meiner Signatur Dich zu ehren   

Gruß 

D.


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> leider konnte ich gestern doch nicht kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Na also, geht doch.  

Glückwünsche, "und nie wieder Beifahrersitz" an Deine Tochter.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also wg. Samstag/Sonntag-Tour.
> 
> Ich muss morgen noch einen kleinen Holzeinschlag, mit spalten, abtransportieren und schichten vornehmen, damit wir zur Party im Juchhu-Park genügend Feuerholz für meinen römischen Ofen haben.
> 
> ...




Was muss ich den da lesen   ?

War wohl gestern wieder zu früh weg.
Will auch mal mit Euch Grillen. Brauche neues Porzellan   .

Vorschlag zur Güte:

Kleine Tour Sonntag Nachmittag nach Volkers und meinem Rennrad (ähhh Freerider) Rennen mit anschließendem Grillabend.

Könnte also so ab 16:00 Uhr mit der Tour los gehen?

Gruß

D.


----------



## Hilljumper (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Tour Sonntag Nachmittag nach Volkers und meinem Rennrad (ähhh Freerider) Rennen mit anschließendem Grillabend.
> 
> Könnte also so ab 16:00 Uhr mit der Tour los gehen?
> 
> ...



Sonntag bin ich schon vergeben. Und ihr werdet doch wohl nicht ohne mich biken, geschweige denn grillen, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Johnek schrieb:
			
		

> So viel Verwirung wegen Lutz???......es sollte auch Leutz (Leutchen, Leute, Volks) heißen
> FR wäre vieleicht viel gesagt (dafür springe ich zu wenig).....ich bin eher extrem-Trail begeisterter.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jugendliche Slangsprache erfordert auch Rechtschreibkenntnisse. 

Gut, das mit Lutz hätten wir jetzt.  

Also, hast DU bewußt "extrem" kleingeschrieben? Wenn kann Dir geholfen werden. Fall es aber hätte großgeschrieben werden soll, dann in unserer Region eher nicht. Den bei Extrem-Trails denke ich immer sofort an die Alpen. 

In meinem Vor-der-Haustür-Übungsgebiet sind schöne Übungstrails mit einzelnen interessanten Übungsspots (auch extreme Drops, wir müssen nur noch einen finden, der uns zeigt, wie man das überlebt ).

Durch unseren genialen Volker mit seinem universellen Service-Mobil, welches (fast) immer ein paar Paletten und diverse Hilti-Kisten sowie universielles Werkzeug geladen hat, haben wir die Möglichkeit, Klettertechnik und Drops (mit einer vernünftigen Rampe auch bald Sprünge) zu üben.

Komm einfach vorbei und schau's Dir. Bisher ist noch jeder bis zum Ende geblieben.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich den da lesen  ?
> 
> War wohl gestern wieder zu früh weg.
> Will auch mal mit Euch Grillen. Brauche neues Porzellan  .
> ...


 
Das Holz ist für zukünftige Aktionen eingeplant aber nicht für dieses Wochenende (muss noch ein bisschen lagern, damit die Restfeuchte unter 20% fällt).

Ähm wg. Grillen und so: Ich habe nur einen Freigang und Passierschein für eine Biketour.  Anschließendes Grillen und Abend ausklingen lassen waren nicht beantragt und genehmigt worden.  Da Anmeldefrist abgelaufen ist, sieht das bei mir zumindestens schlecht aus. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Durch unseren genialen Volker mit seinem universellen Service-Mobil, .....



*** unterschreib***



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher ist noch jeder bis zum Ende geblieben.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *** unterschreib***


 
@Delgado und @Volker_K: Seid Ihr sicher, dass Ihr in Eurer Signatur auf die richtige Postingnummern verweist??? 

VG Martin

PS: Ich könnte da einen kleinen SIGNATUR-GESTALTUNG-WORKSHOP anbieten (selbstverständlich mit Happahappa und SchlürfSchlürf) .

PPS: @Volker_K: Danke nochmal für die Taxifahrt nach Hause und für die Unterwegsversorgung mit Mars von der Tanke.  

Mars macht mobile bei Arbeit , Sport und Spiel.


----------



## Johnek (8. Juli 2005)

Gucke mir immer gerne neue Trails an. Was kleine Sprungschanzen angeht kenne ich einige in altenberger Umgebung......da kann man nett kleine Sprunge üben. Wie schon gesagt, bin selber nicht der beste Springer.
Sonst kenne ich aber viele zu Weilen sehr kniflige Abfahrten und suche selber immer nach weiteren Herausforderungen. Könnte noch Montag und Dienstag ab 18:30 Uhr fahren......falls einer Lust hat, sonst erst ab dem 25-sten.

Gruss
Johnek


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado und @Volker_K: Seid Ihr sicher, dass Ihr in Eurer Signatur auf die richtige Postingnummern verweist???



Ich bin ganz sicher. Guckst Du: " Wenn mir mal jemand helfen könnte meinen Laptop zu Hause internetfähig an meinen analogen Telefonanschluss anzuschließen  ; Ewige Dankbarkeit und Huldigung in allen Threads wären Ihm/Ihr sicher."

Ich hab's natürlich völlig freiwillig gemacht     





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: @Volker_K: Danke nochmal für die Taxifahrt nach Hause und für die Unterwegsversorgung mit Mars von der Tanke.
> 
> Mars macht mobile bei Arbeit , Sport und Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also wg. Samstag/Sonntag-Tour.
> 
> Ich muss morgen noch einen kleinen Holzeinschlag, mit spalten, abtransportieren und schichten vornehmen, damit wir zur Party im Juchhu-Park genügend Feuerholz für meinen römischen Ofen haben.
> 
> ...




Wieso erfahre ich das denn jetzt erst    .


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ungefähr zu diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich das letzte Mal gestern nass geworden
> 
> Kurs war Klasse.
> 
> ...



Wieviel Kilometer sagtest du gleich sind das?
Ich freue mich ja schon auf das Bild vom Start   , denen wird der Energyriegel aus dem Mund fallen    .



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag bin ich schon vergeben. Und ihr werdet doch wohl nicht ohne mich biken, geschweige denn grillen, oder??




HiHi , was zahlst du denn ?


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Kilometer sagtest du gleich sind das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



28 km = 20 Runden à 1,4 km.

Start 11:20 Uhr am Sonntag.


PS:   Gefällt Dir meine neue Signatur


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ganz sicher. Guckst Du: " Wenn mir mal jemand helfen könnte meinen Laptop zu Hause internetfähig an meinen analogen Telefonanschluss anzuschließen  ; Ewige Dankbarkeit und Huldigung in allen Threads wären Ihm/Ihr sicher."
> 
> Ich hab's natürlich völlig freiwillig gemacht





Ich habs dir ja auch angeboten   .


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

@ Martin

Wo bleibt der Bericht    


 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ganz sicher. Guckst Du: " Wenn mir mal jemand helfen könnte meinen Laptop zu Hause internetfähig an meinen analogen Telefonanschluss anzuschließen ; Ewige Dankbarkeit und Huldigung in allen Threads wären Ihm/Ihr sicher."
> 
> Ich hab's natürlich völlig freiwillig gemacht


 
Ok, jetzt hab' ich Deinen Link in der Signatur verstanden. Für mich macht keiner so einen schönen Links. 

Wir haben uns gestern auf dem Parkplatz noch mit Marco verquatscht. Ab 22:00 Uhr wars dann stockdunkel und ich ohne Licht. Daher hat mich mein Ich-bin-ein-Weichei,-bitte-bring-mich-nach-Hause-Servicemobile nach Stärkung zu Hause abgeliefert.

Das ist Volkers Art Dankbarkeit zu zeigen , dafür dass ich mit ihn zunehmend mehr rummaulen und ihn zu größerer Genauigkeit und besserer Technik anleitet.  Mit Härte und Disziplin 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (8. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> HiHi , was zahlst du denn ?




Ich dachte, meine gestrige Unfähigkeit hatte ausreichend Unterhaltungswert, um  eventuelle Geldforderungen auszugleichen, oder


----------



## Hilljumper (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich macht keiner so einen schönen Links.
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Dafür schließen wir Dich jeden Abend in unsere Gebete ein und...ja, ich gebe es zu...ich öffne vor dem Schlafen gehen nochmal das Fenster und schaue voller Dankbarkeit mit Tränen in den Augen nach Osten


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt hab' ich Deinen Link in der Signatur verstanden. Für mich macht keiner so einen schönen Links.
> 
> Wir haben uns gestern auf dem Parkplatz noch mit Marco verquatscht. Ab 22:00 Uhr wars dann stockdunkel und ich ohne Licht. Daher hat mich mein Ich-bin-ein-Weichei,-bitte-bring-mich-nach-Hause-Servicemobile nach Stärkung zu Hause abgeliefert.
> 
> ...




Genau  . Schlag mich , tritt mich und gib mir Tiernamen    .


Gruß 

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso erfahre ich das denn jetzt erst   .


 
Voll krass konkret korrekt eh?!

Vielleicht schreib ichs hier, DU Nuss. Guckst und und liest Du voll krass konkret korrekt und Du versteht, wenn DU weiß, Mann, was ich meine, Mann. 

Zz. PM an @Hilljumper nun hier @all:

Wenn das Morgen mit meinem Holzeinschlag halbwegs vernünftig klappt, dann würde ich gerne ab 15:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Technologiepark BGL, ab in den östlichen Königsforst, ein, zwei, drei leckere Trails rüber zum Lüderich, fiese lange oder noch fiese kürzere Uphillstrecke, wieder (jetzt aber sehr) leckere Trail, dann an der Sülz entlang bis Immekeppel, irgendwie hoch nach Moitzfeld und zurückfahren.

Startzeit zwischen 15-16 Uhr. Dauer ca. 2,5-3 Std ca. 30 km und ca. 600 hm

Interesse?

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür schließen wir Dich jeden Abend in unsere Gebete ein und...ja, ich gebe es zu...ich öffne vor dem Schlafen gehen nochmal das Fenster und schaue voller Dankbarkeit mit Tränen in den Augen nach Osten


 
Ich kann es kaum glauben . Tränen der Rührung schiesen mir in die Augen  . Sag' mal, kannst Du, wenn Du so mit tränenverschleiertem Blick sinnierst, überhaupt


ein Fenster erkennen und
in die richtige Himmelrichtung schauen?
Ich meine so ganz ohne Ahnung, Kompass oder GPS  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado und @Volker_K: Seid Ihr sicher, dass Ihr in Eurer Signatur auf die richtige Postingnummern verweist???



Bei Volker schon verwirrend, da der Link auf den Seitenanfang linkt   

Was er eigentlich zeigen will findet man erst nach dem Runterscrollen
(Scheizz Anglizismen  ) wenn man zuvor mindestens 300 Schlüsselstellen-Postings  gelesen hat


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Genau  . Schlag mich , tritt mich und gib mir Tiernamen    .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Im Original sagt dies ein im Latexanzug verkleideter Pinguin in devoter Haltung zu einem Eisbären.  

Habe ich zwar nicht aktiv gespeichert, ich meine aber, der Cartoon ist von Uli Stein.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Volker schon verwirrend, da der Link auf den Seitenanfang linkt
> 
> Was er eigentlich zeigen will findet man erst nach dem Runterscrollen
> (Scheizz Anglizismen  ) wenn man zuvor mindestens 300 Schlüsselstellen-Postings gelesen hat


 
Wenn er Bundeskanzeler wäre, könnte man der Meinung sein, dass man genauso Reformen ankündigt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich öffne vor dem Schlafen gehen nochmal das Fenster und schaue voller Dankbarkeit mit Tränen in den Augen nach Osten



Ex oriente lux.

PS: Ich bastel bald mal einen netten (  ) Link für Martin.
Einzig das hervorhebenswerte Ereignis   steht noch aus.


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er Bundeskanzeler wäre, könnte man der Meinung sein, dass man genauso Reformen ankündigt.
> 
> VG Martin



Volkääär for Bundeskanzlääär!  

Sozusagen der Kanzler für Schlüsselstellen    



PS: Viel Spaß bei der avisierten Tour Morgen.
      Von Immekeppel könnt Ihr durch's Freudental fahren. Müsst nur  
      irgenwann links hoch.


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ex oriente lux.
> 
> PS: Ich bastel bald mal einen netten (  ) Link für Martin.
> Einzig das hervorhebenswerte Ereignis   steht noch aus.





Die Signatur hast du ja soooooo schön gemacht ich bun ja richtig gerührt   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

@ Volker, hier mal der Link für's Rennen am Sonntag:

www.rsvosthelden.de

Gruß & viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker, hier mal der Link für's Rennen am Sonntag:
> 
> www.rsvosthelden.de
> 
> Gruß & viel Glück



Ähm , wo muß ich mich denn da einordnen?

Da ist gar keine Spalte für Freireiter.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm , wo muß ich mich denn da einordnen?
> 
> Da ist gar keine Spalte für Freireiter.
> 
> ...



Versuch's mal bei Rennen 7.
Da hast Du realistische Chancen   

Martin,

gibt's 'nen Bericht  .

Möchte wissen was Ihr gestern nach meinem Abgang noch getrieben habt!


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch's mal bei Rennen 7.
> Da hast Du realistische Chancen
> 
> Martin,
> ...


 
Ja, hallo, vielleicht hab' ich noch ein Leben außerhalb der virtuellen Welt?!  

Ruhig, Brauner, ruhig.  

Ich muss noch die letzte Seite einer Website programmieren, das Ganze testen und auf zwei Accounts einspielen. Danach hab' ich Wochenende und kann mich dem Bericht annehmen.

VG Martin

PS: War sehr schön, nachdem Du gefahren warst.


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: War sehr schön, nachdem Du gefahren warst.



    ... reiz mich nur ....








PS: Habe schon WE und es regnet sich gerade ein   
      Aber zum Glück gibt's TdF


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... reiz mich nur ....


 
Lass mich Deine Strapse sein.  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Habe schon WE und es regnet sich gerade ein
> Aber zum Glück gibt's TdF


 
Ich könnte vorbeikommen und ein bisschen kommentieren sowie dazwischenreden.  

VG Martin

PS: Website fertig, warte auf Freigabe und was ist: Äh, konnen wir da vielleicht nochmal den Text ändern und doch andere Bilder reinstellen?!

Isch krieg die Krise und Plack, und zwar voll krass im Gesischt!


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Isch krieg die Krise und Plack, und zwar voll krass im Gesischt!



Da kommt er halt am besten rüber   

Plack-Bär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt er halt am besten rüber
> 
> Plack-Bär


 
Genau, Plackerei-Bär  

Jetzt bekomme ich heute abend eine CD-R mit den neuen Texten und weiteren Bilder und spätestens morgen soll der S... im Netz stehen. Super-Bär machts schon.  

VG Martin

PS: Hier ist schönstes Wetter.


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Nabend.

Also irgendwie bekomme ich gerade die Motten weil sich die Bilder schon wieder nicht hochladen lassen    

Und dabei sind doch so viele schöne Bilder dabei    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Für nächste woche werde ich aber mal 5 Paletten mitbringen damit wir die mittlere Stufe ein bisserl länger hinbekommen    ( naja kleiner nebeneffekt noch damit wir dann 4 paletten hoch hüpfen können und trotzdem noch eine übrig haben für andere verwendungen   )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo!!!!

Volker an Erklärbär  .


WO BLEIBT DER BERICHT ?!?     

Also langsam müsstest du doch fertig sein  .


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend.
> 
> Also irgendwie bekomme ich gerade die Motten weil sich die Bilder schon wieder nicht hochladen lassen
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, andere hetzen (s.u.) und selber nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.   



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Für nächste woche werde ich aber mal 5 Paletten mitbringen damit wir die mittlere Stufe ein bisserl länger hinbekommen  ( naja kleiner nebeneffekt noch damit wir dann 4 paletten hoch hüpfen können und trotzdem noch eine übrig haben für andere verwendungen  )
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Tätä, ich werde, falls Du mich abholen kannst/willst, zwei schöne fette 60 cm breite und ca. 120/150 cm lange und ca. 3 cm starke Küchenarbeitsplatten mitbringen. Muss die nur noch meinen Nachbarn aus der Tasche schwatzen und feines Maschendrahtgeflecht vollflächig auftackern.

Nächste Woche kleines Drop- und Sprungtraining von 20  , 40  , 60  , 80  und 100 cm  Höhe gefällig?



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!!
> 
> Volker an Erklärbär  .
> 
> ...


 
Ische habe gerade erste diee CDe bekomme,
unde nune ische habe volle krasse, konkrete, korrekte Stresse,
wenne Due verstehte, wase ische meine?! Häe!!! 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, andere hetzen (s.u.) und selber nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.



 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tätä, ich werde, falls Du mich abholen kannst/willst, zwei schöne fette 60 cm breite und ca. 120/150 cm lange und ca. 3 cm starke Küchenarbeitsplatten mitbringen. Muss die nur noch meinen Nachbarn aus der Tasche schwatzen und feines Maschendrahtgeflecht vollflächig auftackern.
> 
> Nächste Woche kleines Drop- und Sprungtraining von 20  , 40  , 60  , 80  und 100 cm  Höhe gefällig?


 

   . Wann   , wo   , Ich komme schon     



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ische habe gerade erste diee CDe bekomme unde nune ische habe volle krasse konkrete und korrekte Stresse, wenne Due verstehte wase ische meine?! Häe!!!
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> . Wann  , wo  , Ich komme schon


 
Wann: Ähm, vielleicht nächsten Donnerstag?!   

Wo: Am liebsten zuhause.  Ische bekomme nure eine Platte vore de Kopfe genagelte!  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wann: Ähm, vielleicht nächsten Donnerstag?!
> 
> Wo: Am liebsten zuhause.  Ische bekomme nure eine Platte vore de Kopfe genagelte!
> 
> VG Martin




Schade wollte mich gerade auf den Weg gemacht haben  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Fietser (9. Juli 2005)

Wo bleibt eigentlich der Samstagskurs, großer Meister und erleuchteter Erklärbär?


----------



## volker k (9. Juli 2005)

Fraaaank

Kommst du heute auch mit   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt eigentlich der Samstagskurs, großer Meister und erleuchteter Erklärbär?


 
Wer, Sir? Ich, Sir? Ja Sir. Du, Sir!  

Kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln.  

Private Schwierigkeiten macht mir der regelmäßige Ansatz (und das WC-Problem über den Tag gesehen bei gemischen Gruppen). Die Erfahrungen aus den Donnerstagkursen zeigen, dass die Lernfortschritte um so größer sind, wenn die Teilnehmer regelmäßig kommen und im Idealfall auch zwischen der Woche üben.

Ich hatte eine vierzehntägig Reihe mir vorgestellt, aber meine Frau ist da überhaupt nicht begeistert. Eine einmalige Aktion bringt aber auch nichts.
Also muss ein Kompromiss her.

Letzte Juliwochenende habe ich für den Start der Samstagganztagesfahrtechnikkurse geplant.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (9. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer, Sir? Ich, Sir? Ja Sir. Du, Sir!
> 
> Kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

>


 
  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (9. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> VG Martin


----------



## volker k (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin.

Erst mal ein fettes danke für die geniale Tour hat riesig spaß gemacht.    . Danch das Last Minute Grillen war einfach nur perfekt   ( Gruß und Dank nochmal an deine Frau für den leckeren Hähnchensalat und die anderen Köstlichkeiten     ). Das einzige woran wir noch ein bisserl arbeiten müssen ist der Style bei deinem Treppenrauffahren    .



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (9. Juli 2005)

Wenn wir doch gerade schon dabei sind :


Martin!!!



WO BLEIBT DER BERICHT VON DONNERSTAG ???     


Gruß

Volker


----------



## TimG. (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin!
Geniale Tour gestern, vielen Dank! Da war für alle etwas dabei (Bergauf- und Bergabspezialisten, ...)   
Bis zum nächsten Fahrtechnikkurs.

Tim


----------



## volker k (10. Juli 2005)

@ Steve

Hallo Steve und was machen deine Waden und Oberschenkel Krämpfe ?

Hoffe damit se dich am Leben gelassen haben. Aber da siehst de mal mit diesem "Panzer" ist es gar nicht so lustig solche Steigungen hochzufahren  
Wobei du weißt ja : Nur die harten kommen in den Garten  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## steve_cologne (10. Juli 2005)

> Hallo Steve und was machen deine Waden und Oberschenkel Krämpfe ?
> 
> Hoffe damit se dich am Leben gelassen haben.



Ja ich lebe noch, obwohl ich bei der Pause um einen Gnadenschuss gebeten habe !   Heute habe ich einen üblen Muskelkater in der rechten Wade, aber bis Do wird das wohl wieder !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (10. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich lebe noch, obwohl ich bei der Pause um einen Gnadenschuss gebeten habe !   Heute habe ich einen üblen Muskelkater in der rechten Wade, aber bis Do wird das wohl wieder !!!!




  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (10. Juli 2005)

brrr.... es ist kalt und nass von oben  gerade mal 20°C hat es gerade hier. gestern auf dem Reschenpaß waren es im strömenden Regen nur 10°C bei einem kräftigen Gegenwind *bibber* nun ja, das Wetter soll nun besser werden. viel schlechter wäre Schneefall  warum kann ich nicht enimal in den Urlaub bei gutem Wetter fahren???? 

Gruß 

Kathrin


----------



## Hilljumper (10. Juli 2005)

Das war eine sehr schöne Tour am Samstag. Hat Spaß gemacht, auch mit Volkers vollgeferdertem Hollandrad zu fahren ist schon witzig  

Das ich das Last-Minute-Grilen verpasst habe, grämt mich ja schon arg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich finde Volker und Steve sollten Ihren Bike-Deal mit einem großen Barbecue nach amerikansichen Vorbild gebührend feiern. Am besten am Donnerstag!! 


Ingo


----------



## volker k (10. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich das Last-Minute-Grilen verpasst habe, grämt mich ja schon arg





Wieso verpasst  . Ihr hattet es doch so eilig gehabt nach Hause zu kommen    .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## steve_cologne (10. Juli 2005)

> Wieso verpasst  . Ihr hattet es doch so eilig gehabt nach Hause zu kommen



Naja, ihr hätte mich sonst füttern müssen, da ich selber keine Möglichkeit hatte mich noch großartig zu bewegen.

Ausserdem stand doch irgendwo was von "martin hat nur 1x die Woche Ausgang" deswegen kein Grillen.

Oder hab ich wieder was überlesen ?


----------



## volker k (10. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hab ich wieder was überlesen ?




  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin.
> 
> Erst mal ein fettes danke für die geniale Tour hat riesig spaß gemacht.    . Danch das Last Minute Grillen war einfach nur perfekt   ( Gruß und Dank nochmal an deine Frau für den leckeren Hähnchensalat und die anderen Köstlichkeiten     ). Das einzige woran wir noch ein bisserl arbeiten müssen ist der Style bei deinem Treppenrauffahren    .
> 
> ...



Während Ihr Euch offensichtlich amüsiert habt, bin ich meinen masochistischen, sadistischen Neigungen nachgegangen und hab´ den Marathon "Der Berg ruft" in Schmallenberg bestritten.

Da sich aber mein Hinterrad aufgelöst hatte (Scheiß Conti Twister Supersonic) und ich noch jemandem Ersatz abschwatzen musste   
konnte ich mich nur mit gesteigerter Anstrengung (eigentlich nicht mein Ding) in die Top Ten retten.

Am Schluss: 47 km/ 800 HM in 1:42 h

Bei meiner letzten Teilnahme dort hab ich nur 1:30 h gebraucht   
Das wäre Samstag Streckenrekord gewesen.

Na was soll's, wenigstens war's eine gute Trainingseinheit.

Das Rennradrennen am Sonntag ist dann ausgefallen weil Volker gekniffen hat   


Gruß 

D.

Der gleich erst mal 'nen vernünftigen Reifen montiert.


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich lebe noch, obwohl ich bei der Pause um einen Gnadenschuss gebeten habe !   Heute habe ich einen üblen Muskelkater in der rechten Wade, aber bis Do wird das wohl wieder !!!!



Wieso Pause?

Gäb's bei mir nicht.

Aber Gnadenschüsse gibst's dafür reichlich und für umsonst   .


----------



## volker k (11. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rennradrennen am Sonntag ist dann ausgefallen weil Volker gekniffen hat
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Iiiiiich  .

Ich bin die Unschuld in Person  . Sag das mal der lieben Verwandschaft  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hilljumper (11. Juli 2005)

Wo ist eigentlich unser aller Vorbild heute??


----------



## volker k (11. Juli 2005)

Also ich will hier ja nicht rumnörgeln oder so aber  

MARTIN WO BLEIBT DER BERICHT !   

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Hilljumper an.



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (11. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> brrr.... es ist kalt und nass von oben  gerade mal 20°C hat es gerade hier. gestern auf dem Reschenpaß waren es im strömenden Regen nur 10°C bei einem kräftigen Gegenwind *bibber* nun ja, das Wetter soll nun besser werden. viel schlechter wäre Schneefall  warum kann ich nicht enimal in den Urlaub bei gutem Wetter fahren????  Gruß
> 
> Kathrin




Hallo Kathrin.

Das wäre doch zu einfach    . Bei schönem Wetter kann doch jeder in Urlaub fahren   .

Aber Kopf hoch , das Wetter wird bestimmt wieder besser  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2005)

Tach zuammen,

musste arbeiten.  

Und eben habe ich eine neue Spielwiese installiert, zwar nur eine Seite (beta-version  ), aber immerhin endlich ein Anfang gemacht  .

Wer findet den Spielwiese-Link??? 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zuammen,
> 
> musste arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Tja, bei sowas merkt man nie wo die Zeit bleibt.
Um 0:09 Uhr hab ich schon von neuen Schlüsselstellen geträumt.

Apropos Schlüsselstellen.

Volker, warst Du Donnerstag noch mal da?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## stahlgabi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin!

Witzig Deine Spielwiese - mal was anderes - Kompliment !!!   

Gruss


----------



## volker k (12. Juli 2005)

Morgääähn.

Sieht ja richtig nett aus   . Aber wo ist denn der Schlüsselstellen Link   .

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Was doch nicht immer zustande kommt bei langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (12. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Morgääähn.
> 
> Sieht ja richtig nett aus   . Aber wo ist denn der Schlüsselstellen Link   .
> 
> ...




Jo, die Schlüsselstelle verschweigt er der breiten Mehrheit  

hmm, Fürs WE schwanke ich ja noch zwischen Delgados Altenberg Tour und der SIT-Tour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Soll ich quasi fremdgehen? Wird mich Martin dann jemals wieder versuchesnweise über die Paletten hüpfen lassen  

Lässt er sich von seinen Emotionen zu Untaten verleiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?? Ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


Was ist eigentlich mit dem Bike-Deal-Barbecue am Donnerstag?


----------



## Hilljumper (12. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Morgääähn.
> 
> Aber wo ist denn der Schlüsselstellen Link   .
> 
> ...



Ich seh grade, der Chef hat nachgebessert   

Jetzt ist nicht nur die Schlüsselstelle sondern auch der Aufstellungsort für den Edelstahl-Grill klar


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, die Schlüsselstelle verschweigt er der breiten Mehrheit


 
Ist jetzt drin  , vorausgesetzt, Volker und Katharina räumen mir zeitlich und räumlich unbegrenzte Nutzungsrechte an ihren Bildern ein.  Wenn nicht, müssen sie wieder gelöscht werden. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, Fürs WE schwanke ich ja noch zwischen Delgados Altenberg Tour und der SIT-Tour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ohne ein leuchtenden Beispiel abgeben zu wollen , habe ich mich leider für Samstag austragen müssen. Bei uns ist HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf im Juchhu-Park mit Freunden (Nicht-Bikern  ) angesagt, und meine Frau verzeiht keine Abwesenheit.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Bike-Deal-Barbecue am Donnerstag?


 
Wenn ja, sollten wir das Ganze mal organisieren. Falls Grill und Tisch sowie Bänke eingepacken werden sollen, dann müssen wir uns von mindestens zwei Paletten wg. Drop- und Sprungtechnik verabschieden. Mir solls recht sein, bei vier und mehr Paletten habe ich eh Angst runter zu droppen bzw. zu springen.  

Wenn ich nachher Zeit 'finde', haue ich die Berichte und den LMB-Termin rein.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (12. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne ein leuchtenden Beispiel abgeben zu wollen , habe ich mich leider für Samstag austragen müssen. Bei uns ist HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf im Juchhu-Park mit Freunden (Nicht-Bikern  ) angesagt, und meine Frau verzeiht keine Abwesenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Habe ich schon gesehen. Ich war ja erschüttert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei mir geht auch nur eine von den Touren. Kann ja nicht mein ganzes Wochenende mit euch verplempern!


----------



## volker k (12. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt drin  , vorausgesetzt, Volker und Katharina räumen mir zeitlich und räumlich unbegrenzte Nutzungsrechte an ihren Bildern ein.  Wenn nicht, müssen sie wieder gelöscht werden.



Das wird teuer    




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne ein leuchtenden Beispiel abgeben zu wollen , habe ich mich leider für Samstag austragen müssen. Bei uns ist HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf im Juchhu-Park mit Freunden (Nicht-Bikern  ) angesagt, und meine Frau verzeiht keine Abwesenheit.


 
Und das ist ja wohl unbezahlbar sowie unverzeibar  .
Warte nur bis das der Michael mitbekommt  .




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja, sollten wir das Ganze mal organisieren. Falls Grill und Tisch sowie Bänke eingepacken werden sollen, dann müssen wir uns von mindestens zwei Paletten wg. Drop- und Sprungtechnik verabschieden. Mir solls recht sein, bei vier und mehr Paletten habe ich eh Angst runter zu droppen bzw. zu springen.



Oder wir nehmen deinen Kugelgrill und dafür 5 Paletten  .
Und davon abgesehen hier wird nicht gekniffen    .



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nachher Zeit 'finde', haue ich die Berichte und den LMB-Termin rein.
> 
> VG Martin




Und den Bericht von letzter Woche und überhaupt.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird teuer


 
Ein einfaches "Ja, Meister  " hätte völlig ausgereicht.   



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ja wohl unbezahlbar sowie unverzeibar  .
> Warte nur bis das der Michael mitbekommt  .


 
Das Gespräch mit meiner Frau fing ungefähr so an:

"Ähm, Du, am Samstag bin ich zu einer Tour eingeladen worden."
"Welcher Samstag?"
"Na, kommender!"
"Du hast aber schon daran gedacht, dass ... (endlose Aufzählung aller Gäste) zum Grillen kommen wollen?!"
Mist, hatte ich nicht mehr in Erinnerung. 
"Ja, aber die kommen doch erst am Nachmittag?!"
"Soll ich das Alles alleine vorbereiten?"
Da war wieder das ultimative Killerargument. 
"Nein, selbstverständlich nicht! Ich dachte nur, dass man, äh, ich vielleicht ... Ich sag die Tour-Teilnahme ab. Ne, is klar, ich fange morgens direkt mit dem Aufbau an."

   



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir nehmen deinen Kugelgrill und dafür 5 Paletten  .
> Und davon abgesehen hier wird nicht gekniffen   .


 
Wenn wir nur Würstchen nehmen, dann geht das auch wg. Wartezeit und so.  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Bericht von letzter Woche und überhaupt.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Muss erstmal die 'Arbeitswiese' fertigstellen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (12. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gespräch mit meiner Frau fing ungefähr so an:
> 
> "Ähm, Du, am Samstag bin ich zu einer Tour eingeladen worden."
> "Welcher Samstag?"
> ...




FRAUEN SIND JA SOOOO GEMEIN, DIE HABEN NICHT MAL ANGST VOR ERKLÄRBÄREN!!   

Vielleicht doch eine Tour am Sonntag in Overath? 


Also so eine TV-Karte am Lappi hat zu TdF-Zeiten echt Vorteile


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> FRAUEN SIND JA SOOOO GEMEIN, DIE HABEN NICHT MAL ANGST VOR ERKLÄRBÄREN!!


 
Es ist eher die Angst vor der Frau des Erklärbären.   



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht doch eine Tour am Sonntag in Overath?


 
Vielleicht?! Wo soll denn der Treffpunkt sein? Hab kein Bike-transporttaugliches Auto( BobbyCar  )! 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also so eine TV-Karte am Lappi hat zu TdF-Zeiten echt Vorteile


 
Bin ich der einzige, der arbeitet ?   

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (12. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht?! Wo soll denn der Treffpunkt sein? Hab kein Bike-transporttaugliches Auto( BobbyCar  )!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das mit dem Bike-Transport lässt sich ja organisieren. Drei Räder passen bei mir rein (zwei auf dem Dach, eins im Kofferraum.) 

Wir klären das am Donnerstag entspannt beim Grillwürstchen 

Ich schreibe heute ein paar Angebote, Da kann ich ein Auge zuweilen abgleiten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das mit dem Bike-Transport lässt sich ja organisieren. Drei Räder passen bei mir rein (zwei auf dem Dach, eins im Kofferraum.)


 
Ist das ein unsittliches Angebot? 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wir klären das am Donnerstag entspannt beim Grillwürstchen
> 
> Ich schreibe heute ein paar Angebote, Da kann ich ein Auge zuweilen abgleiten lassen


 
So machen wir es.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (12. Juli 2005)

Also Donnerstag dann nur Würstchen aber dafür 5 Paletten .  
Darauf können wir uns ja glatt einigen.  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (12. Juli 2005)

Ich noch einmal.  

Also wegen Wartezeit und so sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem   :

Du brauchst uns ja nicht wieder so zu quälen dann sind wir auch nicht sp ungeduldig wenns ums HappaHappa geht  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich noch einmal.
> 
> Also wegen Wartezeit und so sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem  :
> 
> ...


 
Ich quäle nie irgendeine(n). Heiße ja nicht Quälbär sondern Erklärbär.  

Mein Bike ist noch platt.  Irgendso ein jugendlicher Rabauke hat meine filigrane CC-Rennsemmel  die Treppe hochgeprügelt. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Felge nichts abbekommen hat.  Wenn doch  , dann werden Frank und Steve beim Biketausch leer ausgehen  , da ich dann als materiellen und seelischen  Schadenersatz das Scott des jugendlichen Rabauken requirieren werden. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ja wohl unbezahlbar sowie unverzeibar  .
> Warte nur bis das der Michael mitbekommt  .



Hätt' ich bloß nix vom Rennen am Samstag geschrieben.
Das hab' ich jetzt davon   

Schönen Tach.


PS: Und Grillen wollt ihr auch schon wieder am Do.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nachfolgend der Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs vom 07.07.2005.

Kurz vor 18:00 Uhr war die Meute vollständig (Nennung nach Anmeldung):

Ingo @Hilljumper
Frank @FranG
Volker @Volker_k
Katharina @50198K
Michael @Delgado
Helmut @Schildbürger
Norbert @Schreiner2
Marco @marco.wild
und Martin @juchhu
Nachdem Katharina Michael ein Singlespeeder zur Verfügung gestellt hatte, fuhren wir los, alle? Nein, leider nicht, denn Katharina wollte zur inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde nicht mit.  

Mit den anderen gings hoch auf den Hardt Rücken und auf Franks Wunsch einen längere Zeit nicht mehr befahrenen kurvigen SIngletrail mit anschließendem steilen Downhill. Zwischenzeitlich war von anderen eine Baumsperre entfernt worden, sodass dem Flow keinen Abbruch getan wurde.
Von hier ging es auf einem weichen, sandigen, wurzeligen Uphilltrail in Richtung Schlüsselstelle. Vor der Schlüsselstelle mussten erstmal (fast) alle ran zur gemeinsamen Trailpflege, um eine gefällte Birke aus dem Weg zu räumen.

Während Helmut, Ingo und Martin die Aktionen kommentierten, düsten Frank, Michael, Norbert und Volker  die Schlüsselstelle runter. Da dies schnell langweilig wurde, musste eine neue Variante unter die Stollen. Die neue Schlüsselstelle ist kürzer als die alte, im oberen Bereich noch steiler, da sie auf dem ersten Teil eine fast senkrecht Abbruchkante besitzt.

Nach einigen Befahrungen traten wir die 'Heimfahrt' an, wo uns Katharina schon ungeduldig erwartete.

Statt die Übungen langsam aufzubauen, 'riefen' alle nach dem ultimativen Palettenkontest, stapelten drei Paletten übereinander. Während Volker bravourös mit seinem Freerider die drei Pallten im Uphillstufenkontest bezwang, 'versagten' Michael und Martin auf unterschiedliche Weise. Während Michael zwar entschlossen und mit ausreichender Geschwindigkeit mit dem Kettenblatt des SSP in der Palette hängenblieb, gestaltet Martin die Anfahrt zu langsam, unentschlossen und blieb in der Stufe 'kleben'.

Gefrustet  führte der Erklärbär die Gruppe ertsmal zu den 'Anfängerübungen' zurück.  

Zügig ging es an das Aufstellen der Paletten. In der ersten Übung wurde alle drei Paletten hintereinander zu einer Plattform gestellt. Die Aufgabe bestand darin, vor dem Erreichen der Kante das Vorderrad hochzuziehen, aus dem Sattel zu gehen, das Vorderrad auf der Palette abzusetzen und das Hinterrad ohne Verzögerung nachzuziehen. Auf der 'Downhillseite' Schwerpunkt hinter den Sattel, Vorderrad über die Kante führen, absetzen und sobald das Hinterrad die Kante überfährt, den Schwerpunkt wieder nach vorne zu bringen. Nach mehrmaligem Anfahren entwickelten alle TeilnehmerIn ein Gefühl für den Flow, d.h. das Über-/Befahren des Hindernisse bei optimaler Technik und geringstem Geschwindigkeitsverlust.

Als Variante soll nun im 'Downhill' nicht zuerst das Vorderrad abgesetzt werden, sondern beim Annähern der Kante das Vorderrad hochgezogen werden und durch Antritt mit dem Hinterrad  zuerst gelandet werden (Drop).

Bei der nächsten Übung wurde die letzte Palette etwas von den anderen entfernt. Zuerst nur so weit, dass ein Überfahren ohne Technikeinsatz mit dem Vorderrad noch möglich ist. Später wurde der Abstand vergrößert, sodass hier auch wieder das Vorderrad hoch gezogen werden musst.

Die letzte Übung war das Zusammenstellen der Paletten zu einer zweistufigen Treppe, wobei die oberste Palette nur auf den Kanten der unteren Paletten auflag, damit die Stufenabsätze als groß (schwieriger ) möglich wurden. Zur Sicherheit wurde die obere Palette kurzentschlossen mit Zutaten auf dem Servicemobil verschraubt.

Diese Übung gestaltet sich doch etwas schwieriger als angenommen. So musste bei der Anfahrt das Vorderrad in der Luft gehalten werden oder aber exterm kurz hintereinander zweimal angehoben werden. Dabei durfte man das Gewicht nicht im Sattel lassen, sonst hätte man einen Durchschlag am Hinterrad provozieren können.

Zwischen den einzelnen Übungen wurden mal wieder fleissig die Bikes getauscht, und der/die eine aoder andere erlebt eine Überraschung. So stellte Volker beim Ritt auf Franks Hardtail fest, dass Wheelies auf Hardtails deutlich leichter gehen als auf Fullies.  

Leider hatte ich an dem Abend kein Hardtail zur Hand, sonst hätte ich sicherlich Volker seinen Freerider abschwatzen können. 

Nach Beendigung des Kurses brachen wir mit reduzierten Mannschaft zu einer Abschluss-Singletrailrunde auf. Ziel war es, Frank und Norbert zur Starße hinter der Grube Cox zu begleiten. Und so machen sich Marco, Martin und Volker auf. Auf dem Weg zur Grube maulte sich der Erklärbär gleich zweimal, wenn gleich ohne Verletzungen. Das erste Mal versuchte er auf einem abschüssigen Singletrail einen umgestürzten halben Baum zu überspringen. Während das erste Geäst (ca. 60cm) noch überwunden werden konnte, bleibe er wie eine Fliege im Spinnennetz im zweiten höheren Geäst stecken. Patsch, umgefallen. Und schon wieder war Trailpflege angesagt. Mit vereinten Kräfte und Gejammer (Iih, hier sind Brennnesseln und Dornen    ) war der Trail schnell wieder im Originalzustand. Einige hundert Meter weiter wollte der Erklärbär auf eine Wurzelstelle aufmerksam machen. Um sich der Aufmerksamkeit sicher zu sein, rutschte er mit dem Vorderrad ab und stürzte.   . Jetzt waren alle gewarnt. 

An der Grube Cox verabschiedeten wir Frank und Norbert. Die drei Bodyguards machen sich in Richtung Parkplatz auf und verließen die Hardt. Für immer?

Sicherlich nicht!!! 

VG Martin

PS: Fotos gibts diesmal nur von Volker. Ich brauche einen Hoffotografen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der Bericht von unserer kleinen inoffiziellen (kein LMB-Termin) Fahrtechnikrunde. Am Samstag, den 09.07.2005, trafen sich am TechnologierPark-Parkplatz um 15:30 Uhr folgende Unerschrockene:


Ingo @Hilljumper
Steve @Steve_Cologne
Tim @TimG
Volker @Volker_k
und Martin @juchhu
Und los gings. Ab in den östlichen Königsforst, der den Begriff Mountainbikerevier im Gegensatz zum westlichen Berecih zu Recht tragen darf. Und führte uns der Weg als erstes über eine schönen steilen Downhilltrail tiefer ins Waldgebiete. Nach einer Uphillstrecke und anschließender FAB wurde der nächste Downhilltrail angesteuert. Zielstrebig baute der Erklärbär einzele Spots in die Streckenführung ein, um Erlerntes direkt praktisch anwenden zu können. SO auf die kleine Bachüberquerung . Auf einem schönen langen und technisch überdurchschnittlichen Wurzeluphilltrail  folgte wieder FAB und ein schwieriger Downhillsingletrail. Aus dem Wald kommend, fuhren wir einige hundert Meter in Richtung Hoffnungsthal, um dann wieder in Richtung Osten den 'langen' Anstieg zum Lüderich zu nehmen. Kurz vorher hatten Steve und Volker die Bikes getauscht, so mußte Steve den fast 20 kg schwere Freerider den berg hochprügeln. Da Steve die Sache etwas überschätzt hatte, wurden die letzten Meter zum 'Gipfel' schieben verbracht. Von hier gings es gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zum Teil auf Trails und FABs um den Lüderich herum, um an der Südflanke des Lüderich auf einen sehr schönen, wenn gleich an einigen Stellen steil, sehr eng und schwierig, Singletrail runter zur Sülz zu fahren. Von dort fuhren wir teils über Straße und nachher wieder auf einen Trail an Sülz bachaufwärts. Die Sülz überquerend führen wir erst Uphill, dann Downhill auf der östlichen Bergflanke gegenüber Immekeppel , um dann am seliben Ortseingang herauszukommen. Von dort führen wir an Fischteichen vorbei in Richtung Moitzfeld. Leider mußte noch ein sehr fieser kräftezehrender Uphill (ca. 100 hm) auf groben Boden durchgeführt werden. Von da war es nur noch ein Katzensprung nach Moitzfeld. Die Extrarunde durch die Hardt wurde gestrichen, da Steve mit Wadenkrämpfen zu kämpfen hatte.

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne, feine kleine Technikrunde mit 26 km und 500 hm.

Das schreit nach Wiederholung.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (13. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das schreit nach Wiederholung.
> 
> VG Martin



Absolut!   Nur schade, dass mein Orientierungssinn es mir nicht erlaubt, diesen Trail jemals wiederzufinden  

Aber dafür kenne ich die Strecke in Overath halbwegs   

@Delgado: Hör auf zu maulen, Mädchen


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut!  Nur schade, dass mein Orientierungssinn es mir nicht erlaubt, diesen Trail jemals wiederzufinden
> 
> Aber dafür kenne ich die Strecke in Overath halbwegs
> 
> @Delgado: Hör auf zu maulen, Mädchen


 
Man könnte sie gut als kleine Konditionstechnikfeierabendrunde einbauen. Bei einer Nettofahrzeit von unter zwei Stunden wird es langsam interessant. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (13. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte sie gut als kleine Konditionstechnikfeierabendrunde einbauen. Bei einer Nettofahrzeit von unter zwei Stunden wird es langsam interessant.
> 
> VG Martin



Stimmt, aber ich verfahre mich bestimmt und werde dann in der Nacht von wilden Tieren gefressen oder von Mücken zerstochen. Ich sollte dann Brotkrümmel oder ähnliches hinterlassen, damit ich den Weg zurück finde


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, aber ich verfahre mich bestimmt und werde dann in der Nacht von wilden Tieren gefressen oder von Mücken zerstochen. Ich sollte dann Brotkrümmel oder ähnliches hinterlassen, damit ich den Weg zurück finde




Selber Mädchen


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
neuer Termin für Donnerstag, den 14.07.2005 ist ins LMB eingestellt. Zu erreichen auch über die URL in meiner Signatur.

Lehrinhalte:

Sprünge und Drops und mehr ggf. mit Grillen. Und wie immer alles Super. 

VG Martin

PS:

Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr zur inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde
Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr zum offiziellen Fahrtechnikkurs
ab 21:00 Uhr ggf. Grillen. Bitte Infos, wer was organisiert.

Falls ich abgeholt werde, kann  ich für eine Biergarnitur (ca. 8 Sitzplätze) und Grill sorgen.


----------



## Hilljumper (13. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Selber Mädchen



war klar, dass Du das nicht auf Dir sitzen lässt


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> war klar, dass Du das nicht auf Dir sitzen lässt



Hi Ingo,

kommst Du nun auch Samstag zur Mädchen-Tour um Altenberg?


----------



## volker k (13. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> neuer Termin für Donnerstag, den 14.07.2005 ist ins LMB eingestellt. Zu erreichen auch über die URL in meiner Signatur.
> 
> Lehrinhalte:
> ...




Erster.


----------



## volker k (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin.

Bierzeltgarnitur passt dann allerdings wenn überhaupt nur aufs Dach. 

Ich bring dann paletten mit und du den Grill   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (13. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ingo,
> 
> kommst Du nun auch Samstag zur Mädchen-Tour um Altenberg?



Ich bin ja noch unschlüssig. Zum einen war ich nach Deiner letzten Tour echt ein bisschen matschig. Und das lag nur zum Teil an der Vorabendgestaltung. Zum anderen hatte ich vor, am Sonntag eine Runde in Overath zu drehen, sofern ich Martin auch noch dazu überreden kann. Und dann ist da ja auch noch meine Herzallerliebste, deren Liebreiz mich immer nötigt, meine Freizeit auch mit ihr zu verbringen   

Ich sage Dir am Donnerstag Bescheid, ok?


----------



## volker k (13. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Fotos gibts diesmal nur von Volker. Ich brauche einen Hoffotografen.




Wenn ich es endlich mal hinbekomme die Bilder Hochzuladen ohne das die biester dann irgendwo hinverschwinden  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es endlich mal hinbekomme die Bilder Hochzuladen ohne das die biester dann irgendwo hinverschwinden  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Gibtst DU den richtig Uploadordner an? 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (13. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gibtst DU den richtig Uploadordner an?
> 
> VG Martin




Ich gebe immer den selben an , wie gesagt mal funktioniert es mal wieder nicht.


----------



## zippi (13. Juli 2005)

Schade, schade, Martin, dass Du die Tour nicht fährst  . Ich wollte mich als Überraschungsgast einklinken   und hätte dafür sogar die TT-Tour sausen lassen (Hoffentlich liest das der Uwe nicht). Aber Deine Frau hat ja anscheinend gute Freunde eingeladen, die Dir viel bedeuten. Wie auch sonst könnte Dir die Einladung in steter Erinnerung bleiben  .
Aber es kann ja nicht immer nur gegrillt werden!!! (Denk an den Federweg!)
Vielleicht sollte Delgado nochmal einen Termin posten, diesmal aber vorher mit dem Grillkalender Deiner Frau abstimmen. Oder Du machst gleich selber einen Termin (Ringwalltour!!!). Es gibt hier so viele Biker, die nach einer von Dir geführten Tour lechzen, naja............. oder wenigstens endlich Deine Anwesenheit bei einer Tour bezeugen wollen  .

Ach so! Du solltest wenigstens schon jetzt Deine Frau auf die nächste Weihnachtsfeier einstimmen. Also nicht auf die Feier mit Deiner Frau, sondern die Feier mit uns! Mir klingt da vom letzten Jahr noch sowas nach....


----------



## Fietser (14. Juli 2005)

Weihnachtsfeier? Habe ich da Weihnachtsfeier gehört? Ist der Termin schon im LMB? Ohne langfristige Planung läuft ja leider nix mehr...  

Fietser,
der Ende August vielleicht mal wieder zum Biken kommt. Arbeit, Urlaub (Familie), Arbeit, Urlaub (Gletschertour), Arbeit...


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, schade, Martin, dass Du die Tour nicht fährst  . Ich wollte mich als Überraschungsgast einklinken  und hätte dafür sogar die TT-Tour sausen lassen (Hoffentlich liest das der Uwe nicht).


 
Welch unerwartete und nun unerfüllte Ehre. 



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Deine Frau hat ja anscheinend gute Freunde eingeladen, die Dir viel bedeuten. Wie auch sonst könnte Dir die Einladung in steter Erinnerung bleiben  .


 
Liegt wahrscheinlich weniger an der 'Qualität' der Freunde, sondern mehr daran, dass ich nicht richtig zugehört habe.  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es kann ja nicht immer nur gegrillt werden!!! (Denk an den Federweg!)
> Vielleicht sollte Delgado nochmal einen Termin posten, diesmal aber vorher mit dem Grillkalender Deiner Frau abstimmen.


 
Genau   . Zukünftig könnte Ihr alle mal mit Euren interessanten Angeboten auf meine Terminplanung Rücksicht nehmen. 



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Du machst gleich selber einen Termin (Ringwalltour!!!). Es gibt hier so viele Biker, die nach einer von Dir geführten Tour lechzen, naja............. oder wenigstens endlich Deine Anwesenheit bei einer Tour bezeugen wollen  .


 
Einige sind ja bereits in den Genuss gekommen, z.B. letzten Samstag: die Ein-Ringwall-Fahrtechnikrunde.   Ich kümmere mich halt mehr um die Biker, die zu meinen Terminen kommen als um die, die darüber nachdenken, schreiben, ...  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so! Du solltest wenigstens schon jetzt Deine Frau auf die nächste Weihnachtsfeier einstimmen. Also nicht auf die Feier mit Deiner Frau, sondern die Feier mit *uns*! Mir klingt da vom letzten Jahr noch sowas nach....


 
Definiere "uns".  Und falls das Klingen in den Ohren nicht nachlässt, besser mal zum Ohrenarzt gehen.  



			
				Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Weihnachtsfeier? Habe ich da Weihnachtsfeier gehört? Ist der Termin schon im LMB? Ohne langfristige Planung läuft ja leider nix mehr...
> 
> Fietser,
> der Ende August vielleicht mal wieder zum Biken kommt. Arbeit, Urlaub (Familie), Arbeit, Urlaub (Gletschertour), Arbeit...


 
Mach' Dir nichts draus, das geht anderen genauso. Die Menge der Tourkilometer pro Woche geht gerade mal in die Zweistelligkeit. Von Dreistelligkeit wage ich garnicht zu träumen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> neuer Termin für Donnerstag, den 14.07.2005 ist ins LMB eingestellt. Zu erreichen auch über die URL in meiner Signatur.
> 
> Lehrinhalte:
> ...


 
Da sich auch (zumindest für dieses Jahr) Neulinge angemeldet haben, werden wir das ganze in zwei Leistungsgruppen aufteilen.

Die Anfängergruppe wird sich mit

Grundpositionen
Bremstechnik
Kurven- und Slalomtechnik
Vorderrad anheben, ohne und mit Antriebskraft
Hinderniss überfahren (eine bzw. zwei Paletten)
beschäftigen. Die Fortgeschrittenen werden sich mit

Drop- und Sprungtechnik mit unterschiedlicher Absprunghöhe
beschäftigen.

_*Für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.*_
_*Außerdem sollten heute zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde nur Teilnehmer erscheinen, die mindestens gute Fahrtechnik besitzen und keine Probleme bei Downhilltrails haben  .*_

*Denn heute kommt eine neue Schlüsselstelle dran.  Es handelt sich um einen S2-Downhill (**http://www.singletrail-skala.de/)** und in Abschnitten auch mit mehr als 70% Gefälle (mit Tendenzen zu S3). *

*Die Schlüsselstelle kann weiträumig über Chickenways umfahren werden.  Runterschieben bzw. -tragen ist schwierig. *


VG Martin

PS: Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung.


----------



## zippi (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Einige sind ja bereits in den Genuss gekommen, z.B. letzten Samstag: die Ein-Ringwall-Fahrtechnikrunde.   Ich kümmere mich halt mehr um die Biker, die zu meinen Terminen kommen als um die, die darüber nachdenken, schreiben, ...
> 
> Definiere "uns".  Und falls das Klingen in den Ohren nicht nachlässt, besser mal zum Ohrenarzt gehen.
> VG Martin



Oh letzten Samstag, ja, da konnte ich nicht, weil meine Frau......  
Tinnitus habe ich eh schon seit 2000, da hilft kein Ohrenarzt mehr, aber wenn Du mir einen mit 100% Heilungsgarantie empfehlen könntest, wäre ich Dir äußerst dankbar (Jeder trägt sein Päckchen, was soll's).

Schreib mir doch mal'ne PN, wenn Du wieder was vorhast. Aber nicht Mittwochs, da muß ich Bügeln. Und Dienstag auch nicht, da putz ich das Haus. Montag: Gartenarbeit. Sonntag muß ich was mit der Familie machen. Freitag habe ich Kochkurs und Donnerstag geht meine Frau aus und ich paß auf's Kind auf. Also Samstag wäre gut, aber nicht so früh, weil meine Frau lange schlafen muß, sonst ist sie unausgeglichen und ich darf gar nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh letzten Samstag, ja, da konnte ich nicht, weil meine Frau......
> Tinnitus habe ich eh schon seit 2000, da hilft kein Ohrenarzt mehr, aber wenn Du mir einen mit 100% Heilungsgarantie empfehlen könntest, wäre ich Dir äußerst dankbar (Jeder trägt sein Päckchen, was soll's).
> 
> Schreib mir doch mal'ne PN, wenn Du wieder was vorhast. Aber nicht Mittwochs, da muß ich Bügeln. Und Dienstag auch nicht, da putz ich das Haus. Montag: Gartenarbeit. Sonntag muß ich was mit der Familie machen. Freitag habe ich Kochkurs und Donnerstag geht meine Frau aus und ich paß auf's Kind auf. Also Samstag wäre gut, aber nicht so früh, weil meine Frau lange schlafen muß, sonst ist sie unausgeglichen und ich darf gar nix mehr.



Hätte ich gewusst, was für ein hartes Schicksal du zu bewältigen hast, hätte ich mich nie über dich lustig gemacht und dir wären der Touren immer eine Runde Mitleid gespendet, schwöre.


----------



## Delgado (14. Juli 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> .... Mittwochs, da muß ich Bügeln. Und Dienstag auch nicht, da putz ich das Haus. Montag: Gartenarbeit. Sonntag muß ich was mit der Familie machen .....



Schade, dass Du schon vergeben bist


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh letzten Samstag, ja, da konnte ich nicht, weil meine Frau......
> Tinnitus habe ich eh schon seit 2000, da hilft kein Ohrenarzt mehr, aber wenn Du mir einen mit 100% Heilungsgarantie empfehlen könntest, wäre ich Dir äußerst dankbar (Jeder trägt sein Päckchen, was soll's).
> 
> Schreib mir doch mal'ne PN, wenn Du wieder was vorhast. Aber nicht Mittwochs, da muß ich Bügeln. Und Dienstag auch nicht, da putz ich das Haus. Montag: Gartenarbeit. Sonntag muß ich was mit der Familie machen. Freitag habe ich Kochkurs und Donnerstag geht meine Frau aus und ich paß auf's Kind auf. Also Samstag wäre gut, aber nicht so früh, weil meine Frau lange schlafen muß, sonst ist sie unausgeglichen und ich darf gar nix mehr.


 
Thema Frau: Jeder bekommt die, die ihn nimmt. 

Thema Tinitus: Das ist großer Mist , und ich habe trotz vieler, gelesener,  interessanter Fachpublikationen keinen Rat für Dich. 

Thema Samstag: Wie früh darfst Du Dich denn aus dem Haus schleichen? Und wann solltest DU wieder zuhause sein, damit zukünftiger Freigang nicht noch stärker regelmentiert bzw. gestrichen wird?



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich gewusst, was für ein hartes Schicksal du zu bewältigen hast, hätte ich mich nie über dich lustig gemacht und dir wären der Touren immer eine Runde Mitleid gespendet, schwöre.


 
Klar, und mit den Zinsen von Deinem Mitleidkonto hätte er schon mit 50 in Ruhestand (also nur noch Haushalt s.u. ) gehen können. Wenn Du denn gespendet hättest?! 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass Du schon vergeben bist


 
Hatte ich auch gerade gedacht. Wenn der tatsächlich in meinem Haushalt so fleissig wäre, hätte ich definitiv mehr Zeit zum Arbeiten, äh Biken  . Ich glaube, dass Dirk @zippi auch noch neber der Hausarbeit Geld verdient. Ich sage ja, die (fast) ideale Ehefrau.   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (14. Juli 2005)

Hab' heute kein MTB da immer noch kaputt.
Würde aber heute mit dem Rennrad kommen wenn wir das Grillen vor die Trailrunde legen    

Spaß beiseite.

Werd' mal Volker an PMailen.


----------



## Hilljumper (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> _*Für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.*_
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Also zur geheimen Singletrailrunde schaffe ich es heute nicht, aber zum Grillen bin ich rechtzeitig da  

@Delgado: Ich sag es Dir lieber jetzt, damit Du zeit hast, gemeinsam mit Deinem Therapeuten den Schmerz zu verarbeiten: Ich bin am Samstag nicht bei der Mädchenrunde dabei  

Aber ich kann Dir Sonntag in Overath anbieten, Lust?


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' heute kein MTB da immer noch kaputt.
> Würde aber heute mit dem Rennrad kommen wenn wir das Grillen vor die Trailrunde legen
> 
> Spaß beiseite.
> ...


 
Jaja, kaum schreibe ich was von Downhilltrails mit Kategorie *S2 und Tendenzen zu S3*, und schon heißt es, mein Bike ist kaputt, ich muss Babysitten etc.  

Das ist schon ein anderer Trail als die bereits vielbeschriebene alte Schlüsselstelle.  Da muss man jetzt auch lenken.  




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also zur geheimen Singletrailrunde schaffe ich es heute nicht, aber zum Grillen bin ich rechtzeitig da
> 
> @Delgado: Ich sag es Dir lieber jetzt, damit Du zeit hast, gemeinsam mit Deinem Therapeuten den Schmerz zu verarbeiten: Ich bin am Samstag nicht bei der Mädchenrunde dabei
> 
> Aber ich kann Dir Sonntag in Overath anbieten, Lust?


 

 Es ist nur inoffiziell, also eben nicht geheim.  Alte Regel: Wenn zwei es wissen, ist es kein Geheimnis mehr.  

Ich höre und lese immer was von"heute grillen" und so?  Wer organisiert bzw. transportiert was, mal abgesehen vom eigenen hungrigen Bauch?   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Samstag: Wie früh darfst Du Dich denn aus dem Haus schleichen? Und wann solltest DU wieder zuhause sein, damit zukünftiger Freigang nicht noch stärker regelmentiert bzw. gestrichen wird?




NIX DA!!!   

Samstags gehört Papi mir!! (Frei nach nem alten DGB-Plakat)


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> NIX DA!!!
> 
> Samstags gehört Papi mir!! (Frei nach nem alten DGB-Plakat)


 
Mein Gott, der Arme! 
Jetzt muss er sich auch noch mit Pflegekindern rumschlagen.  

Apropo Pflegekind: Was macht denn Dein Vorderrad?

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Pflegekind: Was macht denn Dein Vorderrad?




Läuft alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Leider gabs die Nabe ja nicht in schwarz, aber egal, hauptsache dicke Bremsscheibe! die ist aber immer noch nicht ganz eingebremst, das dauert ja einiges länger als bei den Belägen.

Viel Spaß heute bei eurem Kurs!


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Leider gabs die Nabe ja nicht in schwarz, aber egal, hauptsache dicke Bremsscheibe! die ist aber immer noch nicht ganz eingebremst, das dauert ja einiges länger als bei den Belägen.
> 
> Viel Spaß heute bei eurem Kurs!


 
Das schreit nach der gestrigen Touretappe, nur in umgekehrter Richtung und dann nur downhill. Bei -2.000 hm und Schleifbremsung ist die Scheibe eingebremst und die Beläge weg.  

Danke, werden wir haben. Da sorgen wir schon für. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Mein Bike ist noch platt.  Irgendso ein jugendlicher Rabauke hat meine filigrane CC-Rennsemmel  die Treppe hochgeprügelt. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Felge nichts abbekommen hat. Wenn doch  , dann werden Frank und Steve beim Biketausch leer ausgehen  , da ich dann als materiellen und seelischen  Schadenersatz das Scott des jugendlichen Rabauken requirieren werden.
> 
> VG Martin


 
Ich muss dem jugendlichen Rabauken leider Abbitte leisten.  Und somit wird aus meinem neuen Scott Freerider leider nicht.  

Bike ist wieder OK. Felge in Ordnung und kein Durchschlag, sondern zwei Einstiche durch Dornen.

*Anderes Thema:*

*Nach Rücksprache haben wir das Grillen für heute abend gecancelt, d.h.*

*heute nix Grillen, verstehst Du?!*​ 
* Stattdessen planen wir das Grillen für die Sonntagtour.*

VG Martin


----------



## steve_cologne (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> * Stattdessen planen wir das Grillen für die Sonntagtour.*



Ok, falls wir dann in Marialinden starten und auch wieder enden, können wir die Bierbankganitur bei mir aus dem Keller nehmen. Ich bin sogar bereit ein wenig Wasser für die anschließende Radwäsche zur Verfügung zu stellen ! 

 

Allerdings müssten wir sehen wo wir denn den Grillplatz irgendwo am Haus eröffnen !

Gruß
Steve


----------



## Hilljumper (14. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings müssten wir sehen wo wir denn den Grillplatz irgendwo am Haus eröffnen !
> 
> Gruß
> Steve



Entweder hinterm Haus (ok, ist nicht wirklich idyllisch) oder unten an der Agger?

Oder bei Obi


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder hinterm Haus (ok, ist nicht wirklich idyllisch) oder unten an der Agger?
> 
> Oder bei Obi


 
Wie weit ist denn "unten an der Agger" vom Haus entfernt? Und ist der Platz halbwegs Mückenfrei, oder wird man am nächsten Tag blutleergesaugte menschliche Hüllen finden?

Fragen über Fragen. 

@Hilljumper

Infos wg. Rampenbretter gibts ca. 15:30 Uhr.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (14. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit ist denn "unten an der Agger" vom Haus entfernt? Und ist der Platz halbwegs Mückenfrei, oder wird man am nächsten Tag blutleergesaugte menschliche Hüllen finden?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> ...



Boah, noch so ein Mädchen   

Wenn das so weitergeht, treffen wir uns bald nicht mehr zum biken, sondern zur Tupper-Ware-Party und tauschen Kochrezepte aus


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, noch so ein Mädchen
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, treffen wir uns bald nicht mehr zum biken, sondern zur Tupper-Ware-Party und tauschen Kochrezepte aus


 
Apropo Kochrezepte:

Ich kenne da jemanden, der in einen Kochkurs geht.  
Vielleicht könnte der ja so einen "Kockkurs für Tourer" ins Leben rufen?  
Hallo Dirk @zippi, jemand zuhause?  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn das so weitergeht, treffen wir uns bald nicht mehr zum biken, sondern zur Tupper-Ware-Party und tauschen Kochrezepte aus


Gings jemals um was anderes??  

Schon mal das ganz-ganz-ganz Kleingedruckte auf der "Haftungsfreistellungserklärung" gelesen?


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Gings jemals um was anderes??
> 
> Schon mal das ganz-ganz-ganz Kleingedruckte auf der "Haftungsfreistellungserklärung" gelesen?


 
Besser Tupperware-Party und Kochrezepte tauschen , als langsam im Thread Feierabend machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Techniktourer . Ich war heute mit Moritz (9) mit den bikes wie sehr oft am Donnerstag hier bei uns im der Nähe im Rheinpark , dort wo die ganzen BMX*er üben.   Und was lagen  da rum ? Euro - Paletten . Da konnte ich nicht anders und habe direkt an den legendären Technikkurs von Juchhu denken müssen. Die Dinnger waren auch flott zurecht gelegt.  Ergebnis :  Auf 1 komme ich problemlos drauf   ,  bei zweien scheitere ich bereits kläglich   . Ich fahre immer in letzter Sekunde dran vorbei . Ist das noch normal ? Moritz schafft das in Kürze , das ist abzusehen. Aber ich    ....  VG Guido


----------



## volker k (15. Juli 2005)

Hallöchen    .

Also war ja mal wieder richtig lustig heute .
Kleine feine Singletrailrunde gefahren , dann noch eine , und ein wenig Palettenhüpfen    .

Allerdings  :

Angesichts der Tatsache da das Grillen ja ursprünglich abgesagt worden war  ( Und dann auch noch ohne Mehrheitsbeschluß     ) , war mal wieder die Spontanität 2er Mitfahrer gefragt um dann doch noch die armen Würste zu Grillen  . Und siehe da :



Auf einmal haben ja doch alle mitgegrillt !



Fazit : Ein wenig spontanität hat noch nie geschadet man muß ja nicht alles immer Planen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## TimG. (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo Fahrtechniktourer!
Das war ja wieder mal eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung heute - Äh, aufdieuhrschau - gestern!  
Vielen Dank an Erklärbär Juchhu, der es schafft, dass man zwei Monate verpasste Fahrtechnikkurse mit einem Mal wieder aufholen kann (OK, Basics vom letzten Jahr waren noch vorhanden).  
Die vorgeschaltete technikintensive Kurztour war ebenfalls klasse, wenn auch stellenweise etwas heftig für mich.   
Gut, dass ich alle Postings vom Donnerstag vor dem Losfahren nicht mehr lesen konnte, sonst hätte ich vielleicht auf die Runde verzichtet (siehe Posting # 1210) und hätte kein Grillgeschirr/-besteck mitgenommen (siehe Posting # 1222). Man verpasst schon eine ganze Menge, wenn man hier nicht ständig mitliest! Bzgl. Grillen nochmal vielen Dank an unsere beiden Einkäufer Volker und Michael! War doch eine superleckere und witzige Happahapparunde, die Option sollten wir uns generell offenhalten   

Habe gerade die DVD "Abenteuer Alpencross" aus dem Briefkasten gefischt. Das Ding hatte ich sofort bestellt, als ich die Seite gesehen habe, auf die Manni (?) vor ein paar dutzend Postings verlinkt hatte. Sieht nach einem Schnäppchen aus (15 + Versand 2,50) - ich werde dann ausführlicher berichten, sobald ich mir die Scheibe reingezogen habe.   

Gute Nacht und bis demnächst,
Tim


----------



## volker k (15. Juli 2005)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fahrtechniktourer!
> Das war ja wieder mal eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung heute - Äh, aufdieuhrschau - gestern!
> Vielen Dank an Erklärbär Juchhu, der es schafft, dass man zwei Monate verpasste Fahrtechnikkurse mit einem Mal wieder aufholen kann (OK, Basics vom letzten Jahr waren noch vorhanden).
> Die vorgeschaltete technikintensive Kurztour war ebenfalls klasse, wenn auch stellenweise etwas heftig für mich.
> ...




Naja wobei man dann überlegen müsste doch mal ein 10er Pack Picknickgrills einzukaufen wenn diese Biester mal irgendwo im Angebot sind  .

Ich mein dadurch könnten wir es ja vieleicht schaffen die Deutschlandweite Picknickgrillstatistik in die Höhe zu treiben   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (15. Juli 2005)

Ich bins nochmal.


Wir nähern uns übrigens unaufhaltsam der 20000 Marke   . ( Nur für den Fall das das jemanden Interessiert  ) (( Und wenn nicht hab ichs trotzdem mal gepostet ))


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (15. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin.
> 
> Bierzeltgarnitur passt dann allerdings wenn überhaupt nur aufs Dach.
> 
> ...



Ach das war der Grund für die Grill-Absage    .

Bis auf das Vorgeplänkel (ähnlich dem der Vorwoche, wobei es diesmal nicht um's Wetter sondern um's Grillen ging) eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit:

Alex,
Volker,
Ingo,
Steve,
Frank,
Tim,
Martin
und mir.

Wg. PC-Problemen tagsüber bin ich als Einziger mit Grillgut angereist.
**Eigentlich bin ich *einzig des Grillens wegen * angereist**  

Dank Volkers   mutigem Vorstoß zur Tanke konnte mein Grillabend aber dann dennoch gerettet werden *Danke Volker*. Schau auf meine Signatur!

Auch die (Grill-)Rahmenbedingungen waren klasse.

Die Hardt bietet wirklich feine Trails, Frank kennt ein paar schöne Spots im Wald und zimmert auch schon mal nette Sprunghügel dorthin   über die er dann Volker und mich navigiert   

Da Volker wieder Paletten dabei hatte, konnten wir nette Drops und Sprunghügelchen bauen und uns richtig austoben.

Auch immer wieder schön gute Bikes (Danke Frank) auszuprobieren.
Volkers ist auch super aber ohne klickies für mich nicht fahrbar   

Jedenfalls habe sogar ich gestern noch was gelernt (was ich wohl nie wieder brauchen werde  ) und werde wohl noch mal wieder kommen  

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (15. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bins nochmal.
> 
> 
> Wir nähern uns übrigens unaufhaltsam der *20000 Marke *    .
> ...



Ja, aber dann wirst *du Rentner *  sein   

Wegen diverser Absagen möchte ich noch mal auf die *morgige Trailrunde um Altenberg* hinweisen. Siehe LMB!

Die war ja eigentlich für Trailtechniker mit bescheidenem Konditionsvermögen
bzw. @juchhu-Jünger gedacht. 

Wenn da aber *kein Interesse *  besteht, ändere ich die Parameter Tempo und Schwierigkeit in "schnell" bzw. "schwer" und poste den Link in Hardys Feierabendbiker-Thread, in Erwartung massenhafter Anmeldungen    

Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Juli 2005)

Will heute jemand mit zur CC-Rennstrecke in Pracht (Rennen am 24.07.2005)?
Start 17:00 Uhr bei mir, Strecke ca. 70 km, HM   keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hilljumper (15. Juli 2005)

Ja, ich habe auch wieder was gelernt:   
Wie man aus einem Pappkarton einen prima Grillwürstchenhalter basteln kann und dass Tim in seinem Multi-Ultra-Tool offenbar alles bis auf ein Dieselaggregat und eine Satellitenschlüssel integriert hat  

Und wer war eigentlich dass Mädchen, dass die Grillveranstaltung mit vorgelagerter Trailrunde (wieso biken wir eigentlich immer vor dem Grillen????    )abschließend mit defekter Rückleuchte am Wagen fluchtartig verlassen hat??
Also beim nächsten Mal bringt schon noch jemande seine alte Klampfe mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und wir bringen gemeinsam alte Friedenslieder aus der Anti-AKW-Zeit zum besten, oder   ? 

Also hier noch mal die Vorstellung für Sonntag:

Kleine Runde um Overath: ca. 40 km
Treffpunkt 10.15 Parkplatz Altenheim Overath-Marialinden, Franziskanerstraße
Abfahrt 10.30
anschließend Grillen (was sonst? 

Wer stellt den Grill zur Verfügung, oder hat jemand den von gestern eingepackt?

Für die Verpflegung sorgt natürlich jeder selbst, obwohl unsere beiden Oberkellner das gestern wirklich super gemacht haben   

Bis später, Ingo


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe auch wieder was gelernt:
> Wie man aus einem Pappkarton einen prima Grillwürstchenhalter basteln kann und dass Tim in seinem Multi-Ultra-Tool offenbar alles bis auf ein Dieselaggregat und eine Satellitenschlüssel integriert hat


 
Tja, spätestens jetzt wissen wir, dass es doch sinnvoll sein kann, mit unseren Steuergeldern  jemandem ein Luft- und Raumfahrttechnikstudium zu finanzieren.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer war eigentlich dass Mädchen, dass die Grillveranstaltung mit vorgelagerter Trailrunde (wieso biken wir eigentlich immer vor dem Grillen????   )abschließend mit defekter Rückleuchte am Wagen fluchtartig verlassen hat??


 
*Amtliche Mitteilung: Die Anforderungkriterien für den Fahrtechnikkurs wurden erweitert. Bei An- und Abfahrt per PKW hat zukünftig der/die TeilnehmerIn gem. StVO vor Fahrtantritt die Mängelfreiheit seines/ihres PKWs zu kontrollieren und ggf. Mängel zu beheben.  *



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim nächsten Mal bringt schon noch jemande seine alte Klampfe mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damit nicht nachher wieder irgendwelche zu ihrem Therapeuten laufen müssen, weil ihr Weltbild einstürzt:

Martin @ juchhu alias Erklärbär hat keine Klampfe, kann nicht Klampfe spielen und kennt auch keine Friedenslieder aus der Anti-AKW-Zeit (letzteres lässt Schlüsse zur Einstellung zum Atomstrom durchaus zu ).  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier noch mal die Vorstellung für Sonntag:
> 
> Kleine Runde um Overath: ca. 40 km
> Treffpunkt 10.15 Parkplatz Altenheim Overath-Marialinden, Franziskanerstraße
> ...


 
Da ich einen Abhol- und Bringservice (hoffentlich  ) geniessen werden, bringe ich Grill, Kohle, Anzünder, Rost und Grillbesteck (Zange etc.) mit.
Werden Geiselhaftteller und Killerkommandobesteck nebst fauligem abgestandenen verseuchtem 'Trink'wasser gestellt, oder muss die Geisel selbst für o.g. Dinge nebst des selbstmitgebrachten Grillgutes sorgen?

Kann Steve unverseuchten Nudelsalat machen?

Fragen über Fragen?

VG Martin

PS: Die Bilder und Video sind sehr gut geworden. Schade, dass Ihr die Videos nie zu sehen bekommen werdet.  

Muss jetzt nur noch komprimieren und uploaden. Dann der Bericht und fettig.


----------



## FranG (15. Juli 2005)

Jaja, grillt Ihr nur weiter...
Währenddessen habe ich eine neue Herausforderung bestanden: Die Schlüsselstelle im Halbdunkeln mit Sonnenbrille  runter! 

@Delgado + Hilljumper: Kann leider Sa und So zu den Zeiten nicht zu den Touren kommen  Die hören sich wirklich interessant an. Insbesondere würde ich ja gerne in Altenberg fahren. Gegen Abend ginge es schon. 

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf biken und baden? Start dann aber erst ab ca. 18 Uhr.

@Volker
Nur mal so ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl  
_"Signatur: Weniger ist mehr! 
Die Signatur sollte im Regelfall nicht größer als die übermittelte Nachricht sein (z.B. 5 Zeilen). 
*Verwenden Sie unbedingt reinen Text*."_
Guckst du http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette

Frank


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, grillt Ihr nur weiter...
> Währenddessen habe ich eine neue Herausforderung bestanden: Die Schlüsselstelle im Halbdunkeln mit Sonnenbrille  runter!
> 
> @Delgado + Hilljumper: Kann leider Sa und So zu den Zeiten nicht zu den Touren kommen  Die hören sich wirklich interessant an. Insbesondere würde ich ja gerne in Altenberg fahren. Gegen Abend ginge es schon.
> ...


 
Mit der sogenannten Anti-Panik-Brille.

Ausstattungsmerkmal: Vollflächig schwarz getönte lichtundurchlässige 'Gläser'.  

Auflebung des Bike&Dive-Kurses?!  

Wichtig: Vor dem Sturz in die Fluten sich des elektronischen Spielzeuges entledigen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (15. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> ...Währenddessen habe ich eine neue Herausforderung bestanden: Die Schlüsselstelle im Halbdunkeln mit Sonnenbrille  runter!



Cool, so kann Volker vielleicht die *Schlüsselstelle II *  endlich schaffen    



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado + Hilljumper: Kann leider Sa und So zu den Zeiten nicht zu den Touren kommen  Die hören sich wirklich interessant an. Insbesondere würde ich ja gerne in Altenberg fahren. Gegen Abend ginge es schon.
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf biken und baden? Start dann aber erst ab ca. 18 Uhr.
> 
> Frank



Baden ist erst wieder Ende des Monats dran   
Nee, im Ernst bei Start um 18:00 Uhr schaff' ich die Heimfahrt nicht mehr.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Techniktourer . Ich war heute mit Moritz (9) mit den bikes wie sehr oft am Donnerstag hier bei uns im der Nähe im Rheinpark , dort wo die ganzen BMX*er üben. Und was lagen da rum ? Euro - Paletten . Da konnte ich nicht anders und habe direkt an den legendären Technikkurs von Juchhu denken müssen. Die Dinnger waren auch flott zurecht gelegt. Ergebnis : Auf 1 komme ich problemlos drauf  , bei zweien scheitere ich bereits kläglich  . Ich fahre immer in letzter Sekunde dran vorbei . Ist das noch normal ? Moritz schafft das in Kürze , das ist abzusehen. Aber ich  .... VG Guido


 
Auf die Frage: "Ist das noch normal?" antworte ich Dir gerne: "Wer oder was ist in dieser 'verrückten' Zeit noch normal?" und wenn ja, "Wollen wir das wirklich?!".  

Tja, ich will ja noch nicht zuviel verraten, da der Bericht noch nicht geschrieben ist, aber dieses Palettentraining - Dank Volkers unermüdlichen Einsatzes   - ist der absolute Hammer.

Mit den Paletten und Brettern können problemlos und schnell die verschiedensten 'Hindernisse' / Übungsformen aufgebaut werden. Von


elementare Down- und Uphilltreppentechnik (jeweils eine Palette zu einer Stufe)
oder zwei /drei Paletten zu einen Absatz und ebenfalls im Down- und Uphill überwinden
2/3 Paletten zum runterdroppen
1/2 Paletten mit Rampe für Sprung- und Ladetraining
Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass nach kürzester Zeit alle im Downhill 2 Paletten (ca. 40 cm) und die meisten 3 Paletten (ca. 60 cm) überfahren konnten.  

60 cm Absätze kommen nach meiner Erfahrung in unserer Region bei den bisher angebotenen Touren für Tourer nicht (bzw. selten) vor.

Wobei ich nicht verschweigen will, dass in erster Linie das regelmäßige Wiederholen der Basics für den schnellen Lernerfolg verantwortlich ist.

Also, Du bist herzlich willkommen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin ,
danke sehr für die nette Aufmunterung und Einladung.   Ich bin bestimmt bei einem der nächsten Male dabei. Meine Allgemeinfitness hat sich _(für meine Verhältnisse) _  in den letzten Wochen stark gebessert  Ich überlege ob ich aus Köln mit dem Bike komme. Gibt es da eine schöne Verbidung vom Königsforst in die Hardt ohne über Technologiepark und die folgende Landstrasse anzureisen   ? Müsste doch eigentlch ...

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Frage: "Ist das noch normal?" antworte ich Dir gerne: "Wer oder was ist in dieser 'verrückten' Zeit noch normal?" und wenn ja, "Wollen wir das wirklich?!".
> 
> Tja, ich will ja noch nicht zuviel verraten, da der Bericht noch nicht geschrieben ist, aber dieses Palettentraining - Dank Volkers unermüdlichen Einsatzes   - ist der absolute Hammer.
> 
> ...


----------



## volker k (15. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, so kann Volker vielleicht die *Schlüsselstelle II *  endlich schaffen





Meinst du   . Wenn dann doch lieber im ganz dunkeln mit entsprechender Panikbeleuchtung  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (15. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Frage: "Ist das noch normal?" antworte ich Dir gerne: "Wer oder was ist in dieser 'verrückten' Zeit noch normal?" und wenn ja, "Wollen wir das wirklich?!".
> 
> Tja, ich will ja noch nicht zuviel verraten, da der Bericht noch nicht geschrieben ist, aber dieses Palettentraining - Dank Volkers unermüdlichen Einsatzes   - ist der absolute Hammer.
> 
> ...




Wir sagen hier jetzt auch nicht wer da wie ein Mädchen rumgezickt hat   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (15. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, grillt Ihr nur weiter...
> Währenddessen habe ich eine neue Herausforderung bestanden: Die Schlüsselstelle im Halbdunkeln mit Sonnenbrille  runter!
> 
> @Delgado + Hilljumper: Kann leider Sa und So zu den Zeiten nicht zu den Touren kommen  Die hören sich wirklich interessant an. Insbesondere würde ich ja gerne in Altenberg fahren. Gegen Abend ginge es schon.
> ...





An welchem Tag denn? Und wo  . Ich denke das ich es bis dahin schaffen könnte. 

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Signatur hat Ihren Sinn erreicht


----------



## Hilljumper (15. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Signatur hat Ihren Sinn erreicht




Welchen Sinn?? ich dachte, wir posten hier völlig sinnfrei??!!


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin ,
> danke sehr für die nette Aufmunterung und Einladung.  Ich bin bestimmt bei einem der nächsten Male dabei. Meine Allgemeinfitness hat sich _(für meine Verhältnisse) _in den letzten Wochen stark gebessert Ich überlege ob ich aus Köln mit dem Bike komme. Gibt es da eine schöne Verbidung vom Königsforst in die Hardt ohne über Technologiepark und die folgende Landstrasse anzureisen  ? Müsste doch eigentlch ...
> 
> Grüsse aus Köln
> ...


 
Hallo Guido,

schön, dass wir Dich nächste (hoffentlich ) Woche kennenlernen werden.

Über Straße aus dem Königsforst zum Parkplatz des Naturfreundehauses lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden.

Hinweg ab Brüderstraße über den Hackberg:











Auf dem Rückweg bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen besser über den TechnologiePark:











Falls Du zum Grillen bleiben willst (falls wir es vorher planen und organisieren, oder einfach spontan entscheiden ), empfiehlt sich eine Anreise per PKW.

Ich bin ca. 23:15 Uhr zuhause abgeliefert worden (Danke Superingo @Hilljumper ). Es wird erfahrungsgemäß bei uns immer zu früh dunkel. 

Und den empfohlenen Hinweg als Rückweg bei Dunkelheit trotz Licht ist wegen des Downilltrails vom Hardter Rücken zum Kadettenweiher nicht zu empfehlen. Außer Du hast gute Downhillwurzeltrailfähigkeiten und Erfahrungen mit Nightrides.  

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (15. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin ,
> Ich überlege ob ich aus Köln mit dem Bike komme. Gibt es da eine schöne Verbidung vom Königsforst in die Hardt ohne über Technologiepark und die folgende Landstrasse anzureisen   ? Müsste doch eigentlch ...
> Guido


Wo genau wohnst Du in Köln?
Ich fahre immer von Holweide/Dellbrück los. Geht fast komplett durch den Wald, außer ca. 1 km Straße durch Refrath:

> Holweide  > Mielenforst (netter Singletrail gleich neben dem Ostfriedhof ) > Refrath > Saaler Mühle > Grube Cox und schon da.

Dauert etwa 45 min. Meld' dich mal, dann können wir ja zusammen hincruisen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob Sie es schon wissen, aber zum Thema "Sinnfrei" fällt mir folgendes ein:

Threadkillerhai "Fartechnikkurs für Tourer" gewinnt an Fahrt und schluckt alles, was ihm in den Weg kommt.  

Der nächste Thread, der ins Visier des Threadkillerhais genommen worden ist und demnächst geschluckt wird, ist ... 

the one and only greates TT Team Tomburg. Happa, weg sind sie. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau wohnst Du in Köln?
> Ich fahre immer von Holweide/Dellbrück los. Geht fast komplett durch den Wald, außer ca. 1 km Straße durch Refrath:
> 
> > Holweide > Mielenforst (netter Singletrail gleich neben dem Ostfriedhof ) > Refrath > Saaler Mühle > Grube Cox und schon da.
> ...


 
Zwar nicht durch den Königsforst, aber durch den netten Begleiter Frank @ FranG definitiv die bessere Alternative.   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (15. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> An welchem Tag denn? Und wo  . Ich denke das ich es bis dahin schaffen könnte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Sa oder So, Treffpunkt in Holweide oder Dellbrück, sinnvollerweise direkt am Baggerloch, geht auch was später (19 Uhr)

Lt. Stadtplan heißt das "Höhenfelder See" und liegt am Höhenfelder Mauspfad. 

Frank


----------



## Delgado (15. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Sa oder So, Treffpunkt in Holweide oder Dellbrück, sinnvollerweise direkt am Baggerloch, geht auch was später (19 Uhr)
> 
> Lt. Stadtplan heißt das "Höhenfelder See" und liegt am Höhenfelder Mauspfad.
> 
> Frank



Boah eeey!

So richtig mit campen, saufen, Tiere grillen, ...

Komme


----------



## FranG (15. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Boah eeey!
> 
> So richtig mit campen, saufen, Tiere grillen, ...
> 
> Komme


Nein, der Herr, ich befürchte Sie haben mich mißverstanden...
Es ging eher um zünftiges Schreddern mit zeitweiligem Bergauffahren und anschließender Abkühlung in Holweides Badegründen.


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, der Herr, ich befürchte Sie haben mich mißverstanden...
> Es ging eher um zünftiges Schreddern mit zeitweiligem Bergauffahren und anschließender Abkühlung in Holweides Badegründen.


 
Dieser stetige unkontrollierbare Drang bei Michael @Delgado, ständig und überall Kalorien zu sich nehmen zu müssen/wollen, beängstigt mich. 

Nicht, dass der noch versucht, seine Zähne in meinen Bärkörper hineinzuhauen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (15. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, dass der noch versucht, seine Zähne in meinen Bärkörper hineinzuhauen.
> 
> VG Martin



Du überschätzt entweder seinen Hunger oder Deine erotische Ausstrahlung!!


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Du überschätzt entweder seinen Hunger oder Deine erotische Ausstrahlung!!


 
Ich wußte garnicht, dass ich überhaupt eine haben soll.  

Im übrigen bezieht sich mein Statement mehr auf seinen Aufruf "Tiere grillen". 

VG Martin


----------



## steve_cologne (15. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich einen Abhol- und Bringservice (hoffentlich  ) geniessen werden, bringe ich Grill, Kohle, Anzünder, Rost und Grillbesteck (Zange etc.) mit.
> Werden Geiselhaftteller und Killerkommandobesteck nebst fauligem abgestandenen verseuchtem 'Trink'wasser gestellt, oder muss die Geisel selbst für o.g. Dinge nebst des selbstmitgebrachten Grillgutes sorgen?
> 
> Kann Steve unverseuchten Nudelsalat machen?



Ich würde vorschlagen, jeder bringt sich sein Lieblingshappa-happa und Getränke selber mit. Natürlich könnt ihr das morgens vor der Abfahrt bei mir in den Kühlschrank packen.

Achja, da wir runter zur Agger wollen, wäre es besser jeder bringt sich Besteck und Teller mit. 

Wasser um die Bikes sauberzumachen ist ausreichend vorhanden nach der Tour! 

Gruß
Steve

(der nich mal eine Signatur hat)


----------



## Delgado (15. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, der Herr, ich befürchte Sie haben mich mißverstanden...
> Es ging eher um zünftiges Schreddern mit zeitweiligem Bergauffahren und anschließender Abkühlung in Holweides Badegründen.




Ähh sorry, dann nicht.


----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin,

danke sehr für deine Mühe mit der Wegbeschreibung. Tour 2 (dein Rückwegvorschlag) bin ich schon mal gefahren . 
Tour 1 kenne ich nicht . Sieht ganz interessant aus. Ist das der Weg unter der A4 zum Forsthaus Bensberg ? Oder der danach ?
Werde ich einfach mal fahren demnächst. Ich werde aber  _(da ohne Licht)_ deinen Rat beherzigen und zunächst mal mit dem Automobil anreisen, trotz dem netten Angebot von Frank    Ich kenne mich , ich verquatsche mich bestimmt   Also ich würd schon gerne nächsten Donnerstag mal vorbei kommen. 

*Ausser : * 

1. Ich muss dann so Sachen machen wie ich gerade in einem Freestyle Special auf Eurosport gesehen habe. Da war so ne Rampage bei den Amis. Ich habe auch leider keinen Rückenpanzer   
2. Ich komme nicht mehr so schnell aus Meckenheim zurück   _ (Grüsse an unsere Guidöse  , die das bestimmt ganz klasse machen wird)_

Danke noch mal und bis bald 

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> schön, dass wir Dich nächste (hoffentlich ) Woche kennenlernen werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2005)

Hi Frank

also ich wohne im schönen   Köln - Mülheim und fahre von hier über Holweide Mielenforst dann abwechselnd entweder den Trail am Ostfriedhof oder rechts von Mielenforst kommend den Weg durch den Wald (Rinderweg) nach K- Brück Parkplatz Wildgehege weiter in den KF. Meine Standard cooldown    bzw.  Konditions - Aufbaustrecke ca. 10 km . 
Wir können daher gerne mal gemeinsam fahren . Ich werde aber nächsten Donnerstag zunächst mal mit dem Auto anreisen . Ich habe überhaupt nix an Licht    am bike. Danke sehr jedenfalls für Dein nettes Angebot und bis bald

VG Guido



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau wohnst Du in Köln?
> Ich fahre immer von Holweide/Dellbrück los. Geht fast komplett durch den Wald, außer ca. 1 km Straße durch Refrath:
> 
> > Holweide  > Mielenforst (netter Singletrail gleich neben dem Ostfriedhof ) > Refrath > Saaler Mühle > Grube Cox und schon da.
> ...


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

@ FranG

Hallo Frank.

Also ich werde auf dein Angebot für Sonntag zurückkommen und werde mich mal bei dir mit einklinken. Das einzige was noch zum perfekten Schreddern mit anschließendem abchillen fehlt ist der Grill den ich aber gerne mitbringe.   ( Ach so und wiederspruch ist zwecklos     )



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

@ Juchhu

Hallo Martin.

Ich will ja nicht meckern aber ( Ich vermute mal du weißt schon was jetzt kommt   )







WO BLEIBT DER BERICHT ?!   



Früher warst du viel schneller da war der Bericht immer schon Freitag mittags drin  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchhu
> 
> Hallo Martin.
> 
> ...




Früher war Alles besser


----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Früher war Alles besser




Jaja , damals als die Welt noch in ordnung war  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2005)

Hi Volkäär,

wie früh kannst Du Donnerstag beim Fahrtechniktraining sein?   

Plane Attentat   

Gruß

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volkäär,
> 
> wie früh kannst Du Donnerstag beim Fahrtechniktraining sein?
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael.

Ich denke so gegen 16:00 Uhr.

Was meinst du denn mit Attentat  . Mich etwa die SCHLÜSSELSTELLE 2 runterschupsen  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Ich denke so gegen 16:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Sowas würde ich doch niemals tun   

Nein, würde um 16:00 Uhr mit Dir in Altenberg die *Schlüsselstellen-Trails*
unsicher machen und später zum Technikkurs bzw. Grillen stoßen.

*Interesse?*


----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas würde ich doch niemals tun
> 
> Nein, würde um 16:00 Uhr mid Dir in Altenberg die *Schlüsselstellen-Trails*
> unsicher machen und später zum Technikkurs bzw. Grillen stoßen.
> ...




 Psssssst nicht so laut du willst doch wohl nicht fremdgehen.  

Aber ich glaube schon ( Und wegen Grllen sowieso   )

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

Fraaank.

Du kommst doch bestimmt auch mit oder.  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Psssssst nicht so laut du willst doch wohl nicht fremdgehen.
> 
> Aber ich glaube schon ( Und wegen Grllen sowieso   )
> 
> ...



Wieso fremd gehen?
Du bist doch dabei   .

Außerdem sind wir doch zum Kurs zurück.

Und überhaupt und sowieso.

Jetzt zier' Dich nicht immer so    Mädchen   

Also Spaß bei Seite:

- Treffen Do. 16:00 Parkplatz am *Technologiepark*.
- Verladen meines bis dahin trailtauglichen Bikes um 16:01 Uhr.
- Transfer zum Wanderparkplatz nahe Altenberg bis 16:20 Uhr.
- Trailtour bis 18:40 Uhr (bzw. bis Du fertig hast; Also evtl. früher   )
- Rücktransfer zum Fahrtechniktraining mit Ankunft um 19:00 Uhr.

!Bitte bestätigen


PS: Alles wird gut.


----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso fremd gehen?
> Du bist doch dabei.
> 
> Außerdem sind wir doch zum Kurs zurück.
> ...




Na gut. Ausnahmsweise weil du es bist   .

Bin dann 16:00 am Parkplatz. ( Mein Gott was müssen die Leute denken    )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut. Ausnahmsweise weil du es bist   .
> 
> Bin dann 16:00 am Parkplatz. ( Mein Gott was müssen die Leute denken     )
> 
> ...



*Muss ich den wieder bemühen*:


----------



## Redking (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin

Wann findet denn dein nächster Kurs statt?

Und dann bräuchte ich noch eine Information.

Trefft ihr euch noch immer an dem Parkplatz Hardtweg 42?


VG
Klaus


----------



## steve_cologne (18. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut. Ausnahmsweise weil du es bist   .
> 
> Bin dann 16:00 am Parkplatz. ( Mein Gott was müssen die Leute denken    )
> 
> ...



Ähm, Volker was wird denn dann mit der "inoffiziellen" Trailrunde VOR dem Training ? Das wird doch nicht abgesagt, oder ?   

VG
Steve


----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Volker was wird denn dann mit der "inoffiziellen" Trailrunde VOR dem Training ? Das wird doch nicht abgesagt, oder ?
> 
> VG
> Steve




Mußt du Chef @Juchhu fragen  .
Ich für meinen Teil werde dann diese Woche nicht dran teilnehmen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mußt du Chef @Juchhu fragen  .
> Ich für meinen Teil werde dann diese Woche nicht dran teilnehmen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Ok, dann hier die offizielle Anfrage:

Herr Erklärbär, gibt es am Donnerstag wieder ein geheimes Trailbiken vor dem Technikkurs?


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann hier die offizielle Anfrage:
> 
> Herr Erklärbär, gibt es am Donnerstag wieder ein geheimes Trailbiken vor dem Technikkurs?


 
*JA, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet und gewittert.   *

VG Martin

PS: Bin ein bisschen imm Stress, deswegen ungewohnter Weise kurzsilbig.


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Martin,

guckst Du was SIT für Preise nimmt:

http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?menu=1&content=mtb_fahrtechnik2

Wenn ich bedenke wie oft wir von meinem geparten Beitrag noch Grillen können   

Je Veranstaltung 39 , Leihrad + 20  (hatte ich Dank Katharina, Volker u. Frank jeweils umsonst   ).

Soviel kann sogar ich nicht essen   

Grüße 

M.


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> guckst Du was SIT für Preise nimmt:
> 
> ...



ok, die Hälfte geht ja auch jedesmal für den Tankstellen-Grill für 2,99 drauf Der Fleischanteil an der gesparten und reinverstierten Geldmenge reduziert sich daher auf eine magenverträgliche Dosis


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> guckst Du was SIT für Preise nimmt:
> 
> ...


 
Tja, sind halt kommerzielle Mitbewerber (Konkurrenten eh nicht  ).

Wobei man faierweise erwähnen muss, dass die Schule (www.bikeride.de), bei der ich in 2002 gelernt habe und für Fahrtechnik infiziert wurde  , für einen Anfängerkurs mit fünf Unterrichtsnettostunden 79  nimmt  .

SIT hat anfänglich mit BIKERIDE zusammengearbeitet. Seit diesem Sommer machen sie es selbst (vielleicht habe ich mit meinem Kurs und einem gemeinsamen Gespräch den Anstoß dazugegeben).

Zurück zum Vergleich:

Durch den fast regelmäßigen donnerstäglichen Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer können wir allerdings ganz anders uns der Materie nähern. Durch die ständigen Wiederholungen und Übungsvariationen sowie -vertiefungen sind die Lernfortschritte wesentlich größer.

Gerade durch spezielle Trial- und Freerideübungen (Palettenup- und downhill für Geländestufen'simulation', Drop- und Sprungtechnik etc.) kann (muss aber nicht) der/die Einzelne sich neuen Leistungsstufen nähern. Durch die vorgelagerte Singletrailrunde mit den Übungen an Schlüsselstellen kann der Begriff "Practice on trail" (Danke liebe SIT-ler  ) wirklich mit Leben gefüllt werden. 

Garanten für die diese positive Entwicklung des Kurses sind zum einen die einzigartige Erklärbärmethode (vom einfachen zum schwierigen und vom bekannten zum unbekannten  ) und zum anderen die einzigartige Gruppenkonstellation  , die sich gegenseitig bei den Übungen unterstützt, hilft und sichert. 











VG Martin

*PS: Der donnerstägliche Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer bleibt auch dieses Jahr weiterhin kostenfrei  , sodass wir das gesparte Geld voll und ganz für die Errichtung eines Denkmales für den Erklärbär investieren können  oder vielleicht doch lieber weiterhin in Grillevents 'verbraten'.    *


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

@ Martin,

schöne Bilder.

Hast Du mehr davon?

Bleibt zu ergänzen, dass das Sicherungspersonal rechts und links der Paletten keinerlei Druck auf die Probanden ausübt.

Vielmehr ist es deren Aufgabe Sicherheit zu geben und im Falle eines Sturzes das Bike aufzufangen um Beschädigungen zu vermeiden.

Auch aufmunternde Wortbeiträge wie: ,, ... fahr schon Du Sau .... andere wollen auch noch ..... nur wer fährt grillt nachher mit ...", werden immer wieder gern' zum Besten gegeben    

Bis Donnerstag.

Gruß

M.

PS: Super was Du machst


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Auch aufmunternde Wortbeiträge wie: ,, ... fahr schon Du Sau .... andere wollen auch noch ..... nur wer fährt grillt nachher mit ...", werden immer wieder gern' zum Besten gegeben
> 
> Bis Donnerstag.
> 
> ...




Hast Du nicht noch eine aufmunternde Titulierung vergessen???


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du nicht noch eine aufmunternde Titulierung vergessen???




Verzeih' ich vergaß:

,, .... Fahr' schon Mädchen!"



PS: Wie war's eigentlich Sonntag? Gibt's 'nen Bericht?


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

Sonntag, Also nachdem ich erst Jo und dann Martin nebst Fahrrad und Grill abgeholt hatte, fuhren wir gen Marialinden. Da warteten wir dann bis zum Nachmittag sehnsüchtig auf unseren treulosen Weggefährten Delgado, bevor wir demoralisiert in tiefer Nacht wieder den Heimweg antraten...   

 

Ne, Quatsch.   

Wir sind so um 10.34 Uhr in Marialinden losgefahren und haben eine ganz nette Tour mit einem kleinen Irrweg über Stacheldrähte und Matschkuhlen gemacht. Dank Martins selbstlosem Einsatz haben wir endlich unsere Uphill-Schlüsselstelle überwunden  . Bergab ging es natürlich auch zuweilen recht zügig, mein Topspeed war 58 km/h. Das war schön deutlich schneller als Bergauf   

Nach der Tour haben wir dann dank Steves Gartenschlaucheinsatz unsere Bikes sauber gemacht und haben dann auf dem Balkon gegrillt    . Kurz bevor Jo vor Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit ins Koma fiel, haben wir dann den Heimweg angetreten. Kurzum. Das hat Spaß gemacht! Länge ca. 30 km, Höhenmeter: keine Ahnung, aber ausreichend für die Bergluschen, die mich und Martin begleitet haben. 

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Da warteten wir dann bis zum Nachmittag sehnsüchtig auf unseren treulosen Weggefährten Delgado, bevor wir demoralisiert in tiefer Nacht wieder den Heimweg antraten...
> 
> 
> Ingo



Nachdem mich am Samstag sogar Volker   in Altenberg versetzt hatte bin ich das ganze WE über in einer tiefen Krise versunken.

Trost suchte und fand ich im übermäßigen Alkoholgenuss und käuflicher Liebe   

Dermaßen abgelenkt bin ich erst Sonntag Abend wieder zu mir gekommen, völlig pleite obendrein   

Na ich werd' Volker mal die Rechnung schicken.

Bis Donnerstag.

Gruß

M.


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wir sind so um 10.34 Uhr in Marialinden losgefahren und haben eine ganz nette Tour mit einem kleinen Irrweg über Stacheldrähte und Matschkuhlen gemacht. Dank Martins selbstlosem Einsatz haben wir endlich unsere Uphill-Schlüsselstelle überwunden  . Bergab ging es natürlich auch zuweilen recht zügig, mein Topspeed war 58 km/h. Das war schön deutlich schneller als Bergauf
> 
> ...


 
Na, dann hänge ich mich mal in den Windschatten von Ingo @Hilljumper (der eigentlich Hillclimber heißen muss   ):

Technische Daten:

Tourlänge: 30,53 Km   
Höhenmeter: 580 m
Gesamtzeit:03:04:06 hh:mm:ss
Zeit in Bewegung: 02:24:48 hh:mm:ss
Zeit im Matsch  : 00:39:18 hh:mm:ss
V-Schnitt:9,95 km/h
V-Schnitt in Bewegung:12,65 km/h (gemütliches Altherrentempo )
V-Max:61,4 km/h (sonst hätte ich Ingo nicht mehr eingeholt  )
Tiefster Punkt: 86,9 m ü.NN
Höchster Punkt: 266,6 m ü. NN

2D-Karte:






Profil:






3D-Karte:






VG Martin

PS: Demnächst vielleicht etwas länger touren, dafür weniger Zeit bei gemeinsamen Waschen (der Bikes) und Grillen auf einem Zwergengrill 'verschwenden'.


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mich am Samstag sogar Volker  in Altenberg versetzt hatte bin ich das ganze WE über in einer tiefen Krise versunken.
> 
> Trost suchte und fand ich im übermäßigen Alkoholgenuss und käuflicher Liebe
> 
> ...


 
Vieleicht solltest Du Dir für kommenden Donnerstag direkt genügend Alkohol, diverse Gummiartikel und Geld einstecken, fast Du nicht um 16:00 Uhr am Parkplatz abgeholt wirst.    

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Demnächst vielleicht etwas länger touren, dafür weniger Zeit bei gemeinsamen Waschen (der Bikes) und Grillen auf einem Zwergengrill 'verschwenden'.



Oder länger biken unter Beibehaltung der After-Bike-Regularien. Oder gilt Dein Passierschein für die heimatliche Haustür nur bis 16.00 Uhr?  

Aber ein wenig länger kann die Tour schon sein Nächsten Sonntag? Vielleicht helfen wir Delgado das Altenberg-Trauma zu überwinden und fahren dor eine Tour mit ihm.  

Klasse Tournachbereitung, Martin!!   THX


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht solltest Du Dir für kommenden Donnerstag direkt genügend Alkohol, diverse Gummiartikel und Geld einstecken, fast Du nicht um 16:00 Uhr am Parkplatz abgeholt wirst.
> 
> VG Martin



Das wagt der nicht sonst .....     


Volkääär,

***  wo treibt der Kerl sich eigentlich wieder rum? ***

*Du kommst doch auch bei Starkregen, Hagel, Schnee und Erdbeben?*

Oder?


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein wenig länger kann die Tour schon sein Nächsten Sonntag? Vielleicht helfen wir Delgado das Altenberg-Trauma zu überwinden und fahren dor eine Tour mit ihm.



Klasse,

die (unmoralischen) Angebote für nächsten Sonntag häufen sich   

1. Rennen in Hamm/Sieg
2. Tour ab Gummersbach (LMB)
3. Trailtour Altenberg mit Grillen (?)
......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Oder länger biken unter Beibehaltung der After-Bike-Regularien. Oder gilt Dein Passierschein für die heimatliche Haustür nur bis 16.00 Uhr?


 
Galt nur bis 14:00 Uhr.  Hatte Verlängerung vergessen zu beantragen.  
Entsprechende Sanktionsmaßnahmen erhalten.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein wenig länger kann die Tour schon sein Nächsten Sonntag? Vielleicht helfen wir Delgado das Altenberg-Trauma zu überwinden und fahren dor eine Tour mit ihm.
> 
> Klasse Tournachbereitung, Martin!!  THX


 
Nächsten Sonntag ungewiss.   

Wenn dann aber so planen, dass ich mittags wieder zurück bin oder aber wir erst nachmittags losfahren.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Sehe gerade, dass @Bernd aus Holz bei den Tomburgern schmökert.

Also Bernd,

wenn Du Dich so bis heute Nacht bis hierhin durchgearbeitet hast   

Willkommen zurück    

Hoffe die Verletzungen heilen langsam ab.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann aber so planen, dass ich mittags wieder zurück bin oder aber wir erst nachmittags losfahren.
> 
> VG Martin



Grillen am Abend ist ja schon cooler.....


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Grillen am Abend ist ja schon cooler.....




Grillen am Balkon ist aber eher was für Mädchen also ziemlich uncool


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

obligatorische Einladung zum *honorarfreien* Fahrtechnikkurs für TourerInnen am Donnerstag, den 21.07.2005. Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt. Anfahrtsbeschreibung im LMB-Termin (siehe Signatur).

Lehrinhalte:

Grundpositionen Up- und Downhill
Richtige Schalttechnik und vorausschauende Gangwahl im Gelände
Bremstechnik sowie Anhalte- und Abfahrttechnik im Up- und Downhill
Balanciertechnik (ohne Netz )
Vorderrad anheben, ohne und mit Antriebskraft
Hinderniss überfahren (Rinne/Bach/Wurzeln)
_*Für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.*_
_*Zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde nur Teilnehmer erscheinen, die mindestens gute Fahrtechnik/-kenntnisse besitzen und keine Probleme bei Singletrails haben  .*_
_(Also schon einige Donnerstagfahrtechnikkurse besucht haben.) _

VG Martin

PS: Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung.


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

Erster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Delgado: Am Balkon ist was für Freeclimber, nichts für Mädchen


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Erster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja genau, vor allendingen die Löschaktion. Mit den Zähnen an der Dachrinne festgebissen, in einer Hand den Grill (war schon heiß ) und mit der andere Hand die Wasserflasche aus Ingos Hand nehmend, damit dieser beide Hände frei hat, um Jo und Steve vor dem Absturz in die Tiefe zu retten. 

Wohlbemerkt: Ohne Sicherungsseil und Netz ca. 15 m über dem Abgrund aber *am* Balkon.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Erster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relikte aus der Zeit meiner Kölsch (nischt das Bier) beeinflussten Spracherziehung


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Relikte aus der Zeit meiner Kölsch (nischt das Bier) beeinflussten Spracherziehung



Verstehe, Also warste am Samstag Abend jefrustet anne Theke am Stehen tun?


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> Wann findet denn dein nächster Kurs statt?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus,

wärst DU mir fast durchgerutscht.

Nächster Kurs kommenden Donnerstag, den 21.07.2005.

Treffpunkt ist nicht der Parkplatz Hardtweg 42 vor dem Haus der Vereine unterhalb des Bensberger Schlosses sondern der Naturparkplatz östlich vom Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt.

Folge den ersten beiden Links in meiner Signatur.

Der Erste führt direkt zum Fahrtechnikkurs-LMB-Termin. Bitte anmelden, und hier findest Du auch die Wegbeschreibung ab Autobahnausfahrt Moitzfeld.

Der Zweite informiert Dich über Inhalte. Falls Du keine Anfängerstatus mehr besitzt und auch schon technische Singletrails (beinhalten keine Drops oder Sprünge) gefahren bist, dann lege ich Dir die vorgelagerte Singletrailrunde ans Herz. 

Herzlich willkommen und hoffentlich bis Donnerstag.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe, Also warste am Samstag Abend jefrustet anne Theke am Stehen tun?




Ähh, so ähnlich .... und das war noch das Harmloseste **na warte Volker**


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, so ähnlich .... und das war noch das Harmloseste **na warte Volker**



Sei froh, dass Du  nicht  mit appe arme am balkongitter am hängen am gewesen bist


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe gerade, dass @Bernd aus Holz bei den Tomburgern schmökert.
> 
> Also Bernd,
> 
> ...


@delgado und @all
Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. 
Alles so weit in Ordnung - es gibt keine größeren bleibenden Schäden.
Muß mich aber jetzt erst noch psychisch auf die nächste Tour vorbereiten - am liebsten überhaupt nicht mehr downhill, da (für mich) zu gefährlich.
Grüße
Benrd


----------



## TimG. (19. Juli 2005)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=950

Als Rekonvaleszenztour auch für Kurzentschlossene geeignet   

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado und @all
> Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche.
> Alles so weit in Ordnung - es gibt keine größeren bleibenden Schäden.
> Muß mich aber jetzt erst noch psychisch auf die nächste Tour vorbereiten - am liebsten überhaupt nicht mehr downhill, da (für mich) zu gefährlich.
> ...


 
"Welcome to the pleasuredom"   

Ich hätte da eine schöne Gegend für Dich:

Das Emsland   

Höchste (künstliche) Erhöhung ist das Geester RWE Speicherbecker mit ca. 68 m ü. NN. Mit schönen landschaftlich reizvoll gestalteten, gepflasterten breiten, garantiert barrierefreien gemäßigten Up- und Downhillwegen. Pro Umrundung ca. 1,6 -2,0 km kannst Du ca. 100 hm jeweils Up- und Downhill schaffen.

Das sind zwar nicht bergische Verhältnisse  , aber allgemein sind die Radfahrwege nach niederländischem Vorbild und deutscher Grundlichkeit ein absoluter Traum. Da ist Fahren und gezieltes Ankommen ohne Karte und GPS möglich.  

Ich hatte das Gebiet schon mal ins Auge gefasst, wenn ich in 20-30 Jahren hier die Berge nicht mehr schaffe. 

VG Martin

PS: Setz' Dich einfach aufs Bike und fahr'. Mit der richtigen Technik und fleissigem Üben sind die persönlichen Schlüsselstellen bald kein Problem mehr, oder aber Du steigst ab und schiebst halt das Stückchen. Ist doch egal, Hauptsache wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## JürgenK (19. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado und @all
> Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche.
> Alles so weit in Ordnung - es gibt keine größeren bleibenden Schäden.
> Muß mich aber jetzt erst noch psychisch auf die nächste Tour vorbereiten - am liebsten überhaupt nicht mehr downhill, da (für mich) zu gefährlich.
> ...




Herzlich willkommen 007, ich hoffe du bist wieder komplett hergestellt.  

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Jürgen


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Volkääär,

ist Dein Laptop abgeraucht oder bist Du in irgend einem Heizungskeller eingeschlafen?


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkääär,
> 
> ist Dein Laptop abgeraucht oder bist Du in irgend einem Heizungskeller eingeschlafen?



Vielleicht haben ihn seine Eltern ohne Essen ins Bett geschickt und drei Wochen Stubenarrest gegeben, weil er Dich am Samstag hängen gelassen hat. 

Bei so jungen Spunden muss man diziplinarisch auch mal hart durchgreifen


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Setz' Dich einfach aufs Bike und fahr'. Mit der richtigen Technik und fleissigem Üben sind die persönlichen Schlüsselstellen bald kein Problem mehr, oder aber Du steigst ab und schiebst halt das Stückchen. Ist doch egal, Hauptsache wieder aufs Bike.



@ all

Wenn mir vorher jemand gesagt hätte, ich könne bei Martin und seiner Truppe meine Fahrtechnik noch verbessern, hätte ich auf meine 16jährige MTB-Erfahrung verwiesen und diesen   gemacht.

Wie die Erfahrung jedoch zeigt bringt's dennoch was.
Nicht so gravierende Fortschritte wie bei Anfängern aber zumindest mehr Sicherheit an Schlüsselstellen und ein höheres Tempo durch kontrollierteres Passieren schwieriger Passagen.

@ Bernd

Für den Wiedereinstieg empfehle ich außer dem regelmäßigen Üben an Schlüsselstellen   (evtl. unter Anleitung), einfach mal Tempo rausnehmen und sich auf die Hindernisse (Wurzeln, Steine, Gefälle, ..) zu konzentrieren, besonders bei Nässe oder Schnee (erinnere an unsere Schneetour im Feb.).

Auch empfehlenswert nicht immer völlig abgekämpft an schwierigen Stellen anzukommen. Dann klappt's meist nicht mehr mit der Koordination.

Also immer locker bleiben  .

Und wenn's zu eklig wird einfach mal Absteigen und Tragen/Schieben.
Geht bergauf ja auch   .

Man sieht sich.

Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben ihn seine Eltern ohne Essen ins Bett geschickt und drei Wochen Stubenarrest gegeben, weil er Dich am Samstag hängen gelassen hat.
> 
> Bei so jungen Spunden muss man diziplinarisch auch mal hart durchgreifen


 
Ich glaube eher, dass der Appell, seine Signaturvolumen drastisch zu reduzieren, ihn tief verletzt hat, und er nun schmollend in der Ecke liegt. 

Aber er wäre nicht Volker, wenn er wie ein Würstchen dem Grill entstiege, äh ich meine natürlich, wie ein Phoenix aus der (Holzkohle)Asche.  

Mit einer Sigantur schöner denn je.   

*Volker, hallo jemand zuhause???*

Paletten und Grill kannst Du morgen zuhause lassen. Versetz' aber Michael nicht, sonst heult der wieder die ganze Woche rum. Nachher heißt es noch, wir hätten nur deswegen den Thread der TT eingeholt, weil hier sich ständig wehleidige, verheulte Männer beklagen würden.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Wenn mir vorher jemand gesagt hätte, ich könne bei Martin und seiner Truppe meine Fahrtechnik noch verbessern, hätte ich auf meine 16jährige MTB-Erfahrung verwiesen und diesen  gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Einer meiner Liebigsprüche von Kurt Tucholsky trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf:

"Erfahrung ist nicht alles. Man kann auch eine Sache 35 Jahre lang schlecht machen." 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so jungen Spunden muss man diziplinarisch auch mal hart durchgreifen



 Richtisch   


Werden sich ja einige Gelegenheiten in Kürze dazu anbieten


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Paletten und Grill kannst Du morgen zuhause lassen.



*Hab' mich wohl verlesen *  oder hast Du einen Einweg-Grill von der Tanke besorgt?




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Versetz' aber Michael nicht, sonst heult der wieder die ganze Woche rum. Nachher heißt es noch, wir hätten nur deswegen den Thread der TT eingeholt, weil hier sich ständig wehleidige, verheulte Männer beklagen würden.
> 
> VG Martin



Und wenn wir dann die Metamorphose zu echten Mädchen  vollzogen haben, dürfen wir endlich bei Kalinkas Frauenrunde in Siegburg mitfahren.

Einige (Noch-)Männer versuchen die Damengruppe ja bereits jetzt zu unterwandern.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Einer meiner Liebigsprüche von Kurt Tucholsky trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf:
> 
> "Erfahrung ist nicht alles. Man kann auch eine Sache 35 Jahre lang schlecht machen."
> 
> VG Martin



Na diese Aussage streift den Nagelkopf höchstens ein wenig.

Immerhin mache/machte ich die Sache nicht schlecht sondern gut aber eben nicht perfekt.

Aber vielleicht passt's wieder wenn ich die 35 Jahre irgendwann voll mache.

Sind ja nur noch 19


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na diese Aussage streift den Nagelkopf höchstens ein wenig.
> 
> Immerhin mache/machte ich die Sache nicht schlecht sondern gut aber eben nicht perfekt.
> 
> ...


 
Omannomann, jetzt mach' mir hier nicht den B. 

Das war überhaupt nicht auf Dich bezogen, Du Pappnase. 

Es geht doch nur darum, dass die wahre Größe darin besteht, sich selbst und sein Handeln jederzeit in Frage zu stellen und ggf. zu verändern/verbessern. (japanisch auch "kaizen" genannt)

Du bist ein Guter, mach weiter so. Und wenn wir die 35 Jahre voll haben, schreiben wir ein Buch: "Hin und zurück. MTB-Sport im Wandel der Zeit. Zurück war besser!" 

VG Martin

PS: Habe noch geile Fotos von Dir  vom letzten Drop- und Sprungtraining.  Vielleicht schaffe ich nachher noch den Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Habe noch geile Fotos von Dir  vom letzten Drop- und Sprungtraining.  Vielleicht schaffe ich nachher noch den Bericht.



Wieso erst nachher?

Sofort   

Gruß 

B. Pappnase


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso erst nachher?
> 
> Sofort
> 
> ...


 
Für ungeduldige *B*appnasen (Hallo Michael   ) hier schon mal die FOTO-URL, wenn gleich noch ohne Bericht. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7230

VG Martin

PS: Das nächste Mal wenn Tim das Kamerakind spielt, sollte ich den Sportmodus für kurze Belichtungszeiten vorwählen und nicht die Vollautomatik. 
Oder waren wir wirklich so schnell?


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass das erst die Startphase ist   
Der Sprung war am Ende ca. 2,5 Meter hoch und 10 Meter weit (gefühlt   ).


Danke für die Rad-Leihgabe (für umsonst) an Frank.  


Mein eigenes Bike würd ich dafür natürlich nicht nehmen.


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass das erst die Startphase ist
> 
> ...


 
Gut, dass wir den Einschlag in den Porsche nicht gefilmt/fotografiert haben.  






VG Martin


----------



## Redking (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin

Danke für die Richtigstellung sonst hätte ich auf der anderen Seite des Waldes gestanden! 

Habe mich jetzt angemeldet und hoffe das nichts mehr dazwischen kommt. Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist schon ausgefüllt!

Ich werde wohl auch die davorgelagerte Singletrailrunde mitmachen. Sollte ich wohl schon können!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> Danke für die Richtigstellung sonst hätte ich auf der anderen Seite des Waldes gestanden!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus,

schön, dass das klappen wird. 

Und bei Flugeinlagen immer dem Porsche ausweichen. 

Wg. Singletrailrunde: Den S2/3 Downhilltrail lassen wir diesmal links liegen.

VG Martin

PS: Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen der wahren Männer, also Mädchen ?


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass wir den Einschlag in den Porsche nicht gefilmt/fotografiert haben.
> 
> 
> VG Martin



 

Dass Du Fußkranker aber auch immer so nah am Übungsgelände parken musst ..



PS: Was machen eigentlich die Hühnerfedern in Deinem Porsche.
      Wir hatten doch gar kein Huhn auf dem Grill?


----------



## Redking (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin
Wieso ein Spaßstück der Singletrailrunde auslassen? Aber nicht wegen mir hoffe ich!
Das mit dem Fliegen habe ich schon gelernt aber die Landungen sind leider miserabel!

Bis morgen denn
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen der wahren Männer, also Mädchen ?



Glaube bei Volker ist der ,,Schwerste annehmbare Ausnahmefehler" eingetreten.

Sonst wäre er doch schon angemeldet   

Gruß

D. (momentan ohne Pappnase)


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was machen eigentlich die Hühnerfedern in Deinem Porsche.
> Wir hatten doch gar kein Huhn auf dem Grill?



Das sind deine, du warst ja auf dem Chickenway.  

Damit ist ja wohl klar, das ich mich nieee auf dem Fahrtechnikkurs sehen lassen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Du Fußkranker aber auch immer so nah am Übungsgelände parken musst ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hattest Du nicht das Chicken Mc Nugget Kostüm angezogen, um den cw-Wert bei Deinem Sprung zu senken?   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist ja wohl klar, das ich mich nieee auf dem Fahrtechnikkurs sehen lassen werde.




Uuuups,

Martin da ist was *nach hinten losgegangen*


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> Wieso ein Spaßstück der Singletrailrunde auslassen? Aber nicht wegen mir hoffe ich!
> Das mit dem Fliegen habe ich schon gelernt aber die Landungen sind leider miserabel!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus,

das ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Aber ich habe es mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht, dass ich mir 'Neue' vorher mal anschaue, damit ich weiß, womit ich sie überfordern kann. 

Nachher fährst Du da einfach runter wie nix, und ich konnte im Vorfeld garkeine Angst und Schrecken verbreiten. 

Im übrigen ist die vorgelagerte Singletrailrunde ja kein Ausscheidungswettkampf sondern lediglich "Practice on trail".  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuups,
> 
> Martin da ist was *nach hinten losgegangen*


 
Nicht wirklich, weil ich hatte ernsthaft nie damit gerechnet, ein solcher Crack wie OAS uns die Ehre geben würde.  

Offensichtlich sind einige der Meinung, dass eine Teilnahme am Fahrtechnikkurs ihrem mühsam aufgebautem Image als Crack, lonley wolf, Ironman etc. schaden könnte.  Und Recht haben sie. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Entwarnung

Volker geht's gut.
Wir haben gerade telefoniert.

Er steht seit vorgestern Abend an der Schlüsselstelle II und kann deshalb nicht ins Internet.

Er geht erst nach Hause wenn er sich getraut hat runter zu fahren.

Martin, Du möchtest ihm hin und wieder  was zu Essen bringen   

Wenn er morgen noch da steht sammle ich ihn dort auf für die, der ,,practice on trails" vorgelagerten ,,Altenberger Trail Tour"  .


----------



## Redking (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> das ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Aber ich habe es mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht, dass ich mir 'Neue' vorher mal anschaue, damit ich weiß, womit ich sie überfordern kann.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin
Angst und Schrecken??   
Freue mich dann beim nächsten Mal auf die Überforderung!  
Da ich euer Revier nicht kenne bin ich auch erstmal vorsichtig!

Erst schauen dann fahren!

Wer weniger Schrammen hat darf also nicht beim Fahrtechnikseminar mitmachen?  

Bis morgen
Ciao Klaus


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Entwarnung
> 
> Volker geht's gut.
> Wir haben gerade telefoniert.
> ...


 
Du bist echt ein Blödmann.  

Diese Art von Postings machen gerade den Cracks, lonley wolfes, Ironmen etc. Angst.  

Das ist ja schon sektenähnlicher Psychoterror.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> Angst und Schrecken??
> Freue mich dann beim nächsten Mal auf die Überforderung!
> Da ich euer Revier nicht kenne bin ich auch erstmal vorsichtig!
> ...


 
Nein nein, es ist umgekehrt. Wer am Fahrtechnikkurs nicht teilnimmt, wird nicht zu den "die hard"-Stellen in der Hardt mitgenommen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Entwarnung
> 
> Volker geht's gut.
> Wir haben gerade telefoniert.
> ...



Rührend, wie sehr der kleine euch ans Herz gewachsen ist   

Der juchhu-Fahrtechnikkurs..ein Quell der Nächstenliebe und des Gemeinwohls?   

okok, ich hab mir ja auch schon ein wenig Gedanken über den kleinen unerschrockenen Freerider gemacht 

Wo wir grade bei Jörg Wontorra und "Bitte melde Dich" sind: Was ist eigentlich aus der unerschrockenen MTB`lerin mit dem kaputten Rücklicht geworden und warum steht sie noch nicht auf der Anmeldeliste??  

Kann doch nicht sein, dass Frau Delgado wieder das einzige Mädchen beim Kurs ist, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Der juchhu-Fahrtechnikkurs..ein Quell der Nächstenliebe und des Gemeinwohls?
> 
> ...


 
Genau, das sind schließlich die wahren Wert, die vermittelt werden sollen. 

Endlich mal einer, der das offen und ehrlich auspricht. 

Hier zu ein kleiner Sinnspruch (jaja, ich weiß schon, will keiner hören, ist aber trotzdem gut) von Erich Kästner:

"Tue Gutes und sprich darüber. Auf dass sich Nachahmer finden!"



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Kann doch nicht sein, dass Frau Delgado wieder das einzige Mädchen beim Kurs ist, oder ?


 
Na, Fräulein Volker soll doch auch noch kommen. Vielleicht sollten wir zur Überprüfung der Aktioen der beiden auch mal der Thread "MTB-Frauentreff" in die Beobachtung nehmen. 

VG Martin

PS: Hat mal einer einen Smiley mit Heiligenschein für mich?


----------



## Redking (20. Juli 2005)

Dann Freue ich mich darauf und hoffe das ich diese nicht im Dunklen fahren muss also" Night Ride"  

Kaufe mir wohl heute noch extra für Morgen Protektoren!*Grübel*

Gruß Klaus


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann Freue ich mich darauf und hoffe das ich diese nicht im Dunklen fahren muss also" Night Ride"
> 
> Kaufe mir wohl heute noch extra für Morgen Protektoren!*Grübel*
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 
Ich fahre auch ohne. Die Stürze haben mir noch nie was ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht, ausgemacht ...  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> G
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Hat mal einer einen Smiley mit Heiligenschein für mich?


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich aus der unerschrockenen MTB`lerin mit dem kaputten Rücklicht geworden und warum steht sie noch nicht auf der Anmeldeliste??



Hab' sie auf den Bildern der Tomburger vom letzten WE gesichtet.
Wahrscheinlich hat man sie in guter Tomburger-Manier *im Wald vergessen*


----------



## Redking (20. Juli 2005)

Du hast ja auch im Kuhstall bei Bikeride geübt!   

Ich sollte jetzt aufhören so frech zu sein denn sonst wird es morgen Hardt!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Sag' mal: Werde ich hier verarsc.t? 
Ich seh' doch genau ,
dass während des Lüften des Heiligenscheines zwei Teufelchenhörnchen erscheinen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufe mir wohl heute noch extra für Morgen Protektoren!*Grübel*
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Ich stopf' mir schon mal Hühnerfedern unter's Trikot.

Siehe das Bild von Martins Porsche weiter oben.


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ja auch im Kuhstall bei Bikeride geübt!
> 
> Ich sollte jetzt aufhören so frech zu sein denn sonst wird es morgen Hardt!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 
Zwar nicht im Kuhstall, aber 2002 in Bad Wildbad beim Dreitages-BIKERIDE-CAMP. Ab da infiziert und hoffnungslos mit dem MTB-/Technikvirus verseucht. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Welcome to the pleasuredom"
> 
> Ich hätte da eine schöne Gegend für Dich:
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank für die guten Hinweise/Ratschläge (auch an alle anderen: Jürgen, Delgado ...).

Ich habe mich aber wohl falsch ausgedrückt (wg. Emsland):
1. Am liebsten fahre ich "nur" uphill.
2. Zur Not nehme ich auch ebene Strecken in Kauf (zur Verbindung der uphill-Strecken).
3. Gar nicht (mehr) möchte ich downhill fahren.
Für diese Anforderungen bitte ich jetzt um einen Gelände-/Ausflugs-/Tourenvorschlag).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Zur Not nehme ich auch ebene Strecken in Kauf (zur Verbindung der uphill-Strecken).
> 3. Gar nicht (mehr) möchte ich downhill fahren.
> Für diese Anforderungen bitte ich jetzt um einen Gelände-/Ausflugs-/Tourenvorschlag).
> Grüße
> Bernd



Diese Rahmenbedingungen führen unweigerlich zum Eremitendasein auf dem Gipfel eines Achttausenders. Nähere Infos gibts beim Alpenverein Ihres Vertrauens


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Gar nicht (mehr) möchte ich downhill fahren.
> Für diese Anforderungen bitte ich jetzt um einen Gelände-/Ausflugs-/Tourenvorschlag).
> Grüße
> Bernd



Schlage die Gegend um den Gardasee vor.

Rauf mit'm Bike runter mit der Seil-Kabinenbahn (  ).
Geht glaub' ich ab Malcesine.



Ingo, Du alter Eremit.


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schlage den Gardasee vor.
> 
> Rauf mit'm Bike runter mit der Seil-Kabinenbahn (  ).
> Geht glaub' ich ab Malcesine.
> ...



Hey, mein Fahradhädler hat mir nach langem Flehen und Überweisung meines Jahresumsatzes so ein kleines Hebelchen an den Lenker montiert. Wenn ich daran kräftig ziehe, reduziert sich die Geschwindigkeit meines treuen Gefährten rabbeldiekatz auf Null   
Und dank Martin weiss ich jetzt auch, wie es mir gelingt, bei dieser Aktion bei meinem Bike zu bleiben und nicht schon mal über den Lenker den Heimflug nach Hause anzutreten  

Ich habe gehört, dass Hebelchen funktioniert auch Downhill  
Ich ziehe es natürlich nur kurz vor dem Berggipfel, um zu verhindern, dass ich über selbigen hinweghüpfe, is klar


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> .... Hey, mein Fahradhädler hat mir nach langem Flehen und .....



Dein Fahrradhändler heißt doch iiiiiiibäy oder?  


Aber stimmt, der hat die Hebelchen auch


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, mein Fahradhädler hat mir nach langem Flehen und Überweisung meines Jahresumsatzes so ein kleines Hebelchen an den Lenker montiert. Wenn ich daran kräftig ziehe, reduziert sich die Geschwindigkeit meines treuen Gefährten rabbeldiekatz auf Null
> Und dank Martin weiss ich jetzt auch, wie es mir gelingt, bei dieser Aktion bei meinem Bike zu bleiben und nicht schon mal über den Lenker den Heimflug nach Hause anzutreten
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass Hebelchen funktioniert auch Downhill
> Ich ziehe es natürlich nur kurz vor dem Berggipfel, um zu verhindern, dass ich über selbigen hinweghüpfe, is klar


 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Fahrradhändler heißt doch iiiiiiibäy oder?
> 
> 
> Aber stimmt, der hat die Hebelchen auch


 
Sagt mal: Was schreibt Ihr Euch da für eine S... zusammen? Nehmt Ihr Drogen? Ist Euch langweilig? Sehnt Ihr Euch schon wieder nach dem Fahretechnikkurs? Braucht Ihr die Todesgefahr?

 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal: Was schreibt Ihr Euch da für eine S... zusammen? Nehmt Ihr Drogen? Ist Euch langweilig? Sehnt Ihr Euch schon wieder nach dem Fahretechnikkurs? Braucht Ihr die Todesgefahr?
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Dieser Dein Beitrag lässt die Vermutung zu, dass der angekündigte Bericht von letztem Donnerstag fertig ist.

Sonst wäre dafür wohl keine Zeit.

Also bitte sofort einstellen!


Gruß

D.



PS: Wieso Drogen? Das sind Nebenwirkungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Dein Beitrag lässt die Vermutung zu, dass der angekündigte Bericht von letztem Donnerstag fertig ist.
> 
> Sonst wäre dafür wohl keine Zeit.
> 
> ...


 
Durch was hervorgerufen?

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Durch was hervorgerufen?
> 
> VG Martin




Ich beantworte keine rhetorischen Fragen   




Da könnt' ich ja genau so gut im Unterforum der Beratungsresistenten posten


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nachfolgend der Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs vom 14.07.2005.

Kurz vor 18:00 Uhr war die Meute vollständig. Völlig vollständig? Nicht ganz, denn heute sollte die S2/3 Downhillschlüsselstelle in der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde befahren werden. Und so warteten folgende Probanten auf ihr Waterloo:

Volker @Volker_k
Michael @Delgado
Tim @TimG
und Martin @juchhu
Diesmal keine Diskussionen. Direkt auf den Hardter Rücken und das obligatorische Singletrailsurfen (diesmal ohne Anschauungsstürze des Erklärbären) bis zum Kriegerdenkmal. Von da über den Hardter Rücken bis zur eingestürzten Hütte. Kurzer P-Pause und Besprechung: Erst Abgehen, dann fahren oder Augen zubinden und direkt fahren? OK, direkt fahren und nicht Augen zubinden.

Die schweren Regenfällen der vergangenen Tage hatten wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Die fette Errosionsrinne war noch fetter geworden. Vorausschauendes Fahren und die frühzeitig richtige Wahl der Fahrspur waren das A & O. Der Regen hatte fette Wurzeln und kleine niedliche Wurzelabsätze mit über 40 cm Höhe freigelegt. Das Ganze im engen Gelände mit über 45° Gefälle (>100%). Fein, fein.

Martin vorweg, Michael und Volker hinterher. Tim eine ganze Zeit später. Zwar hatte er es vorgezogen, nicht den Chickenway zu nehmen , aber der Mittelteil war ihm dann doch zu heftig, sodaß er diesen Teil schieben/tragend überbrückte. Ohne Sturz bei dieser Steilheit kontrolliert abzusteigen, zeigte mir, dass das vermittelte Wissen des letzten Jahres nicht verschüttet war.

Gemütliche Rückkehr zum Ausgangsort durch das Milchborntal war nun angesagt.

Auf dem Parkplatz am Naturfreundehaus warteten schon die anderen.

Und so war nun die Gruppe vollzählig:

Volker @Volker_k
Ingo @Hilljumper
Tim @TimG
Steve @steve_cologne
Alexandra @Älex24
Frank @FranG
Michael @Delgado
und Martin @juchhu
Zur Vorbereitung auf das Palettentraining wurden Grundhalteübungen, Bremsübungen, Kurvem-, Slalom- und Garagencontest durchgeführt. Da dies Frank, Michael und Volker unterforderte, zogen sie alleine von dannen, um Schlüsselstellen unsicher zu machen und zwischenzeitlich besorgten Michael und Volker von der Tanke einen Einweggrill und Grillgut.
Nachdem die Grundlagen gelegt bzw. vermittelt waren, wurden die ersten Palettenübungen aufgebaut. Getreu dem Motto "vom einfachen zum schwierigen und ... " starteten wir mit einer einfach Stufendownhillübung, aber vorher mussten natürlich unsere kleinen Springbären die Paletten einweihen.





*Michael*




*Volker*




*Frank*




*Tim*

Jetzt wurden die Übungen erstmal stufenweise aufgebaut. Gegenseitiges Sichern wurde hier GROßGESCHRIEBEN.





*Steve, Frank, Ingo, Michael, Alexandra, Volker*




*Frank, Tim, Volker*




*Ingo, Frank, Martin*




*Martin, Frank, Steve mit Volkers Bike*

Zwischenzeitlich wurde schonmal der Grill angezündet.





*Steve, Alexandra, Michael und Volker*

60 cm Stufenuphillcontest





*Volker*

Das große Warten auf das HappaHappa





*Frank, Martin, Volker, Steve, Alexandra, Michael*

Fachsimpeln unter den Profis. Vorbereitung des Jumpcontests





*Martin, Steve und Alexandra*




*Martin*




*Volker*




*Frank*




*Michael mit seinen Chicken Mc Nugget Kostüm*




*Volker, der Hühnerhabicht*

Langsam war dann die Luft raus, und die Kohlenhydratspeicher mußten aufgefüllt werden.





*Frank, Volker, Steve, Ingo, Alexandra, Michael*

Bis in die tiefste Dunkelheit wurden noch diverse HappaHappa-Sachen verköstigt, bevor dann der kleine Feuerwehrdrache Grisu alias Martin mit einem unter Hochdruck stehenden (neinnein, nicht was Ihr jetzt denkt) CAMELBAK den Grill löschte.

Danksagungsliste:

an alle, weil sie da waren, und es wieder super viel Spass gemacht hat
an Michael und Volker, für ihren (fast) selbstlosen Einsatz, dass die Gruppe nicht verhungert und verdurstet.
an Tim, das Kamerakind. Beim nächsten Mal stelle ich das Sportprogramm mit kurzen Belichtungszeiten ein.
an Alexandra, die bewiesen hat, dass Frauen keine Vorbehalte mit dem Kurs haben müssen.
an Volker, der wieder Paletten satt mitgebracht hatte. Denn ohne ihn, kein Palettentraining.
an Martin, dass er die Rampenbretter besorgt hatte.
an Ingo, dass er die Rampenbretter vor dem Fahrtechnikkurs abgeholt und nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs zusammen mit dem müden Erklärbären wieder abgeliefert hat.
*Tja, liebe anderen Anbieter von Fahrtechnikkursen:*

*Da haben wir mal wieder die Meßlatte richtig hochgelegt. Viel Spass beim Reißen.*

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, mein Fahradhädler hat mir nach langem Flehen und Überweisung meines Jahresumsatzes so ein kleines Hebelchen an den Lenker montiert. Wenn ich daran kräftig ziehe, reduziert sich die Geschwindigkeit meines treuen Gefährten rabbeldiekatz auf Null
> Und dank Martin weiss ich jetzt auch, wie es mir gelingt, bei dieser Aktion bei meinem Bike zu bleiben und nicht schon mal über den Lenker den Heimflug nach Hause anzutreten
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass Hebelchen funktioniert auch Downhill
> Ich ziehe es natürlich nur kurz vor dem Berggipfel, um zu verhindern, dass ich über selbigen hinweghüpfe, is klar


Hallo Hilljumper,
welche Hebelchen am Lenker meinst Du ? ?   Die Bremshebel: die habe ich alle abmontiert, weil:
... ich diese anscheinend nicht richtig bedienen kann (Salto über Lenker u.a.)
... aus Gewichtsersparnisgründen.

Die für mich wichtigen Hebel befinden sich am Tretlager und nennen sich "Kurbel" und "Pedale". Sobald ich bei den Strecken, die ich uphill fahre, aufhöre zu treten, falle ich sofort um - dies ersetzt die Bremshebel.

Ach ja, Martin, warum schreiben wir so einen Unsinn: Nur noch 2.254 Beiträge (Quantität ohne Rücksicht auf Qualität)   dieser Art und wir haben den Thread von Hardy überholt und stehen an erster Stelle.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Nabend.

Mein Gott da ist man mal 1 Tag nicht Online schon kann man 3 Seiten nachlesen  , und es herschen schon die wildesten Spekulationen  .

Naja werde mich jetzt erstmal ransetzten und auf die einzelnen Postings Antworten  .


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Und dabei hab ich doch eigentlich gar keine Zeit  .


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *JA, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet und gewittert.   *
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Bin ein bisschen imm Stress, deswegen ungewohnter Weise kurzsilbig.





MÄDCHEN !  
Habe heute schon dem Michael gesagt der brauch sich nicht einfallen zu lassen bei Regen abzusagen  . Und wenn doch dann    .


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *PS: Der donnerstägliche Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer bleibt auch dieses Jahr weiterhin kostenfrei  , sodass wir das gesparte Geld voll und ganz für die Errichtung eines Denkmales für den Erklärbär investieren können  oder vielleicht doch lieber weiterhin in Grillevents 'verbraten'.    *




Dann nehmen wir doch lieber die 2te Variante


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> 
> schöne Bilder.
> 
> ...





Wie immer gibt es auch keinen Gruppenzwang


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mich am Samstag sogar Volker   in Altenberg versetzt hatte bin ich das ganze WE über in einer tiefen Krise versunken.
> 
> Trost suchte und fand ich im übermäßigen Alkoholgenuss und käuflicher Liebe
> 
> ...



Moment   

Ich habe dir doch Donnerstag gesagt das es nicht sicher ist das ich am Samstag komme ( und Freitag abend sogar noch PM )  

Naja dann mal immer her mit der Rechnung , habe da so eine schöne Ablage im Büro nennt sich Schredder   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das wagt der nicht sonst .....
> 
> 
> Volkääär,
> ...




Ich ja    . Mehr sorgen mach ich mir momentan um dich


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, so ähnlich .... und das war noch das Harmloseste **na warte Volker**


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben ihn seine Eltern ohne Essen ins Bett geschickt und drei Wochen Stubenarrest gegeben, weil er Dich am Samstag hängen gelassen hat.
> 
> Bei so jungen Spunden muss man diziplinarisch auch mal hart durchgreifen




Rabauke hört sich finde ich besser an   Oh mein gott  ich glaube ich hör was    , Oh FUTTER


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube eher, dass der Appell, seine Signaturvolumen drastisch zu reduzieren, ihn tief verletzt hat, und er nun schmollend in der Ecke liegt.
> 
> Aber er wäre nicht Volker, wenn er wie ein Würstchen dem Grill entstiege, äh ich meine natürlich, wie ein Phoenix aus der (Holzkohle)Asche.
> 
> ...



Ha Falsch. Mit so etwas muß man rechnen wenn man eine so provokative Signatur hat   ( Schau ins Signatur Feld : ähhh hatte )

Ja ich bin zuhause   , mann . Ich hatte doch ein inniges Verhältniss mit einer Heizungsanlage die mich fast zur Weißglut getrieben hat  .


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Hab' mich wohl verlesen *  oder hast Du einen Einweg-Grill von der Tanke besorgt?




Dieser meinung schließe ich mich an  .

Ich will Grillen  !


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Werde auf jedenfall mal Würstchen mitbringen


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das nächste Mal wenn Tim das Kamerakind spielt, sollte ich den Sportmodus für kurze Belichtungszeiten vorwählen und nicht die Vollautomatik.
> Oder waren wir wirklich so schnell?




Ja das waren wir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass wir den Einschlag in den Porsche nicht gefilmt/fotografiert haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IHHHHHHH. Ist das etwa Blut    :kotz: 

Nur gut das ich gerade eine Pizza vor mir stehen habe.


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> Angst und Schrecken??
> Freue mich dann beim nächsten Mal auf die Überforderung!
> Da ich euer Revier nicht kenne bin ich auch erstmal vorsichtig!
> ...




HiHi. Er weiß ja gar nicht auf was er sich einlässt  








Nein war nur Spaß


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Rührend, wie sehr der kleine euch ans Herz gewachsen ist
> 
> Der juchhu-Fahrtechnikkurs..ein Quell der Nächstenliebe und des Gemeinwohls?
> 
> ...




Dem ist nichts zuzufügen.


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal: Was schreibt Ihr Euch da für eine S... zusammen? Nehmt Ihr Drogen? Ist Euch langweilig? Sehnt Ihr Euch schon wieder nach dem Fahretechnikkurs? Braucht Ihr die Todesgefahr?
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin




Falsch wir haben an deinen Kursen teilgenommen   ( das ist besser als Drogen   )


----------



## volker k (20. Juli 2005)

@ Martin

Das ich das noch erleben durfte  . Ich dachte ja ich werde nicht mehr als ich den Bericht gesejen habe  . Naja ab morgen hast du ja dann wieder eine Woche Zeit für den nächsten Bericht.

So und jetzt viel Spaß beim lesen  .

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Beim nächsten mal werde ich mich auch offiziell abmelden bevor ich mich 1 Tag nicht im Forum blicken lasse


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hilljumper,
> welche Hebelchen am Lenker meinst Du ? ?  Die Bremshebel: die habe ich alle abmontiert, weil:
> ... ich diese anscheinend nicht richtig bedienen kann (Salto über Lenker u.a.)
> ... aus Gewichtsersparnisgründen.
> ...


 
Danke Bernd   

Ein kleiner Schritt für Dich und ein großer für den Thread in Richtung Nr. 1 im Unterforum.  

Da die integrierte Suchfunktion ihren Namen nicht verdient, ist es mir leider nicht möglich, ein altes Posting von mir zu finden.

In diesem damaligen Posting (2003/2004) habe ich über die Entwicklung und Lebensdauer von Threads referiert. Die genauen Ausführungen spare ich mir jetzt hier.

Der *Feierabendrunden im Bergischen Thread* ist quasi der Roter Riese im Lebenszyklus eines Sternes. Groß und gewaltig, aber seine Wasserstoffreserven sind verbraucht; er befindet sich auf dem Wege der Kontraktion zum Weißen Zwerg.

Und während wir uns auf den langsamen Tod des Feierabendthreads vorbereiten, entsteht in dem lokalen Bereich einer neuer Stern.

Nein, nein, nicht der *Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer Thread* sondern der *Leichte Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke Thread.*

Wer die Entwicklung des *Feierabendrunden im Bergischen Thread *mit dem neuen Stern vergleicht, wird eindeutige Parallelen entdecken.

"Alles fließt" wie der Altgrieche zu sagen pflegte.

VG Martin


PS: Sobald der Samstag(halb)tagesfahrttechnikkurs etabliert ist, und unser Thread ins Jahr 2006 geht, werden wir Podiumsplätze belegen.


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen, und hallo

@ metzy 

Du hast Dich heute im Forum und zu unserem Fahrtechnikkurs angemeldet.

Wenn Du zur inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) kommen möchtest, empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.
Zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde solltest Du nur erscheinen, wenn Du mindestens befriedigende (Schulnote drei  ) Fahrtechnik/-kenntnisse besitzt und keine Probleme bei dem Befahren von unterschiedlichen Singletrails hast .

Wenn die o.g. Voraussetzungen bei Dir noch nicht erfüllt sind, kommst Du besser erst zum anschließenden Fahrtechnikkurs.  

Zum Schluß bleibt mir nur noch, Dir ein "herzliches Willkommen und viel Spass" zu wünschen.

VG Martin


PS: Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung.


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dann mal immer her mit der Rechnung , habe da so eine *schöne Ablage im Büro nennt sich Schredder *   .




Ich hab' nur die Ablage Schredder im Büro und Ablage 
P(apierkorb).
Diese Sachen werden dann am Folgetag geschreddert.

Ja hätt' ích sonst die Zeit hier so viel Spam zu produzieren   ?


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nachfolgend der Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs vom 14.07.2005. ........
> 
> VG Martin



Hallo Martin,

super Nachbereitung des Events.
Dadurch wird die Sache erst richtig "rund".

Grillen wir heute?

Bis gleich.


Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Alles fließt" wie der Altgrieche zu sagen pflegte.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...



Bin Anhänger von Chaos-Theorien und tippe langfristig ganz andere Threads aufs Podium.

Mehr dazu heute Abend beim Grillen  .

Bringst Du *Bier* mit?
Und komm jetzt nicht mit ,, ...ich mag kein Bier ..  "  Du sollst es ja nur schleppen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> super Nachbereitung des Events.
> Dadurch wird die Sache erst richtig "rund".


 
Fehlen nur noch die Videos.  
Werde ich aber auch noch schaffen. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Grillen wir heute?
> 
> Bis gleich.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, ich grille heute nicht.

Zum einen ist es zwar hier im Augenblick sonnig freundlich, aber kühl. Zum anderen finde ich, dass eine Regelmäßigkeit den Reiz stark verringert. Lieber ab und zu, dann auch bei gutem Wetter und entsprechender Vorbereitung, d.h. Volkers Grill   und Martins Biergarnitur etc. Also alles, was sich deutlich über dem Niveau eines BW-Camps ansiedelt. 

Laßt uns das doch mal an einem Samstag machen. Falls sich dann Horden zu diesem ersten Samstag(halb)tagesfahrtechnikkurs anmelden, teilen wir die Gruppen, CoGuides vorausgesetzt.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Anhänger von Chaos-Theorien und tippe langfristig ganz andere Threads aufs Podium.
> 
> Mehr dazu heute Abend beim Grillen  .
> 
> ...


 
Ich bekomme vom Biertragen immer Ausschlag.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich grille heute nicht.
> 
> VG Martin





Volkääääär, .....   


tu was!


----------



## Hilljumper (21. Juli 2005)

Also ob ich das heute Abend schaffe....

Mein Bike ist nämlich grade auf Wellness-Urlaub bei der durch den Erklärbär empfohlenen Werkstatt. Und ob bis heute Abend das schwächelnde Tretlager wieder hergerichtet sein wird....  

Obwohl: Ohne Bike sind auch vier Paletten kein Thema für mich  

Ingo


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also ob ich das heute Abend schaffe....
> 
> Mein Bike ist nämlich grade auf Wellness-Urlaub bei der durch den Erklärbär empfohlenen Werkstatt. Und ob bis heute Abend das schwächelnde Tretlager wieder hergerichtet sein wird....
> 
> ...



1. Gibt es schon mal kostenlose Leihbikes
2. Kannst Du ja schon mal den Grill anschmeißen ...
3. Alles wird gut.


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke sehr für Dein nettes Angebot zur Trailrunde aber ich habe den Bericht des letzten Treffens von Martin gelesen und sage daher vollen Mutes : *Nein Danke  *  Ich habe Tim  jetzt zwei mal fahren gesehen und wenn der zurückbleibt und absteigt   , dann ist das bestimmt nix für mich.  .Ich wollte noch heil ins Elsass.
> 
> VG Guido



@Martin

Na ja, solange die Anmeldungen noch reichlich erfolgen kannst Du Deine Berichte ja so lassen oder bei steigenden Anmeldungen weiter dramatisieren.

Ansonsten kannst Du's ja demnächst was verharmlosen.


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> 
> Na ja, solange die Anmeldungen noch reichlich erfolgen kannst Du Deine Berichte ja so lassen oder bei steigenden Anmeldungen weiter dramatisieren.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du's ja demnächst was verharmlosen.


 
Genau, verharmlosen ist die Devise oder um es mit Volkers @enrgy Worten zu sagen:

Fahrbar, alles fahrbar!  

Aber allen Unkenrufen, abschreckender Berichte etc. zum Trotz haben sich zum heutigen Fahrtechnikkurs 10 Teilnehmer(Innen ) angemeldet. Das ist Rekord für dieses Jahr   . Und auch ohne ein anschließendes Grillen zu versprechen. 

Wer kommt denn zur inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde (STR)? Wer liest, postet mal kurz 'Bescheid'.

VG Martin

PS: Zur STR lange Hose wg. Brennnessel und Dornenranken sowie ein modisches Jäckchen gegen Wind und Regen nicht vergessen. Es ist hier zwar grau bewölkt aber nach wie vor trocken. Und nach meiner meteorologischen Auswertung der mir vorliegenden SAT- und RADAR-Bildern bleibt das auch (hoffentlich) so.


----------



## FranG (21. Juli 2005)

STR = 95% Bescheid


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Zur STR lange Hose wg. Brennnessel und Dornenranken sowie ein modisches Jäckchen gegen Wind und Regen nicht vergessen. Es ist hier zwar grau bewölkt aber nach wie vor trocken. Und nach meiner meteorologischen Auswertung der mir vorliegenden SAT- und RADAR-Bildern bleibt das auch (hoffentlich) so.


Gehn wir jetzt warmduschen oder bergradfahren?  

Frank


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> STR = 95% Bescheid
> 
> Gehn wir jetzt warmduschen oder bergradfahren?
> 
> Frank



warmfahren und bergradduschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> STR = 95% Bescheid
> 
> Gehn wir jetzt warmduschen oder bergradfahren?
> 
> Frank


 
Muss was für mein Weichspüler- äh Warmduscherimage tun.  

Weg vom knallharten Freeridertraining, hin zum Männergruppen theoretisierenden Fahrtechnikreferat. 

Und wenn ich demnächst auch über Kochrezepte und Kindererziehung (ist wie Hundeerziehung ) referiere, kommen vielleicht auch mal die Frauen in Scharen.

VG Martin

PS: Wg. Frauen und zur Klarstellung, bin glücklich verheiratet  und nicht an Änderungen im privaten Bereich interessiert.


----------



## Delgado (21. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt denn zur inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde (STR)? Wer liest, postet mal kurz 'Bescheid'.
> 
> VG Martin



Volker & ich zu 50%.

Vorausgesetzt wir schaffen die Altenberger Schlüsselstellentour (30km)
in einer Stunde.

Volker,

was liest Du hier noch rum   ?

Musst Du nicht los um püntlich um 16:00 Uhr  am Tech.-Park zu sein?


----------



## FranG (21. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker & ich zu 50%.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt wir schaffen die Altenberger Schlüsselstellentour (30km)
> in einer Stunde.
> ...


Volker ist noch nicht mal angemeldet 
Lass bitte noch was an ihm dran!


----------



## Hilljumper (21. Juli 2005)

Bike ist fertig, ich komme


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Bike ist fertig, ich komme


 
Na, war das nicht wieder eine erstklassige Erklärbär-Empfehlung?! 

Eigentlich solltest Du mal die Fehlerbeschreibung, die Empfehlung, die Kontaktaufnahme, die Fehlerbeseitigung und den sensationellen Preis posten.  

Weil, dieser Mann ist so gut und kompetent, dass er zum königlichen Hoflieferanten des Juchhu-Fahrtechnikkurses ernannt werden muss.  

VG Martin


----------



## TimG. (21. Juli 2005)

BESCHEID


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ein anschließender, von mir nicht angekündigter und durchgeführter Grillevent könnte feucht enden.

Guckst Du hier nach Nordost:






Also, gegen 21:30 Uhr offizielles Ende des Fahrtechnikkurses.
Danach ggf. Open End durch grillende TeilnehmerInnen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin, noch mal vielen Dank für Deine Erklärungen und Deine ganzen Bemühungen zum Thema MTB - Fahrtechnik . Es war sehr beeindruckend mit welchem rethorischen Talent   Du Deine Themen darstellen konntest. Ebenso sehr beeindruchend war Deine Demonstration verschiedener MTB -Fahrtechniken. 
Ich habe Einiges gelernt . Wichtig waren für mich das richtige Bremsen _(wennse funktionieren  )_ und die Uphill /Downhill Fahrtechniken, Sofern ich das nicht direkt wieder _(altersbedingt  ) _ vergesse , dann nehme ich eine ganze Menge für meine zukünftigen _(jetzt noch mehr leicht easy extrem relaxed , was auch immer  ) _ KLF - Touren mit. 

Frustriert   war ich über mein extrem mangelhaftes Koordinatoionsvermögen    beim Vorderrad Heben. Ganz ehrlich mit sowas habe ich mich auch mein ganzes Leben nicht beschäftigt und auch nie dafür interessiert. Hätte ich wohl mal besser . Jerzt wirds schwer das zu erlernen  - aber es gibt andererseits auch mind. 1000 andere nette Dinge die ich ausprobiert habe.   

Nochmal Danke und bis zum nächsten Mal. Ich komme bestimmt wieder , wenn ich darf  . VG Guido


----------



## volker k (21. Juli 2005)

Nabend.

Ombre , war das kalt , kam ich mir vor wie portion Hackfleisch in Kühlschrank , kein Hund jagst bei diesem Wetter auf die Straße.

Aber erst mal ein dickes Danke an Michael für die wirklich geniale Tour in / um Altenberg   .

Überpünktlich um 15:58   traf Michael am Parkplatz ein von wo aus wir dann auch um 15:59 in Richtun Altenberg gefahren sind. Dort angekommen haben wir ein wahres Schlüsselstellenparadies gehabt  . Nachdem wir uns dann ca. 2,5 Stunden und 25 KM amüsiert haben sind wir dann wieder Richtung Moitzfeld gefahren allerdings nicht ohne vorher noch einen Grill an  der Tanke und Brötchen in der Bäckerei zu Organisieren , um dann schnell noch Martin und die anderen zu begrüßen um anschließend bei angenehmen 14 Grad zusammen mit Ingo und Steve zu Grillen ( Sch.... auf den fiesen Nieselregen wir sind ja schließlich keine Mädchen    ). Pünktlich als wir rand voll waren kamen auch Martin und die anderen.

Die Schlüsselstellen waren einfach super , das schreit förmlich nach einer wiederholung ( demnächst werden wir dann aber auch über die Rampe springer oder MICHAEL     ).

Fazit : Wirklich genialer Nachmittag und langsam kehrt auch mal eine allgemeine Spontanität ein ( Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so    ) weil Steve selbstlos für sich und Ingo schnell noch Würstchen geholt hat  . Es muß ja schließlich nicht immer alles geplant , Organisiert und bis ins kleinste Detail geplant werden  . Spontane entscheidungen machen schließlich viel mehr Spaß  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (21. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker & ich zu 50%.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt wir schaffen die Altenberger Schlüsselstellentour (30km)
> in einer Stunde.
> ...




Ich war überpünktlich um 15:43 vor Ort.
Habe doch ein schnelles Servicemobil   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## steve_cologne (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin,
mir ist aufgefallen das trotz deiner gewissenhaften Erklär-Versuche die Frauen nach einer (höchstens nach der zweiten Teilnahme) spurlos verschwinden, Gerüchten zufolge sollen sie sogar irgendwelche Defekte am Bike vortäuschen um nicht erscheinen zu müssen.

Woran das wohl liegt ? Oder dind es die anderen Teilnehmer die durch unqualifizierte Bemerkungen daran schuld sind ? 

Mädchen ? Wir sind nur neidisch !!!!

Achja, falls noch nicht mitbekommen, isch hab nu auch ne Signatur ! 
*mega-stolz-wie-oskar-ist*

Steve


----------



## volker k (21. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkääääär, .....
> 
> 
> tu was!




Habe was getan  .
Wenn du mich fragst alles Mädchen   .

Was ich so festgestellt habe ist wenn man gar nichts vorher sagt sondern einfach macht   . Ja auch bei kaltem Wetter und Nieselregen   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Montana (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo ,  lieber Martin 
Sorry das ist nicht beabsichtigt oder geplant . Also nochmal : Ich möchte einfach  nur ganz einfache Touren in einer Gegend die ich relativ gut kenne anbieten und die sehr schön ist .  Haben welche Interesse : Gut so  Haben welche *kein * Interesse : Gut so    Dann fahre ich alleine , auch das ist super    . Thats it . Einfach was ? Ja aber *ganz* einfach.  Grüsse noch mal Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Bernd
> 
> Ein kleiner Schritt für Dich und ein großer für den Thread in Richtung Nr. 1 im Unterforum.
> 
> ...


----------



## volker k (21. Juli 2005)

MICHAÄÄÄÄÄÄL     

Könntest du auch mal Antworten  . Mann  .


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Habe was getan  .
> Wenn du mich fragst alles Mädchen   .
> 
> Was ich so festgestellt habe ist wenn man gar nichts vorher sagt sondern einfach macht   . Ja auch bei kaltem Wetter und Nieselregen   .
> ...



Hast ja recht.

Vielleicht ändere ich meine Signatur doch nicht in: 

Volker ist ein Mädchen!

Nur an Deiner Insektophobie/Arachnophobie müssen wir noch arbeiten.

Empfehle die Küblböcksche Konfrontationstherapie   .

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> MICHAÄÄÄÄÄÄL
> 
> Könntest du auch mal Antworten  . Mann  .



Gemach, gemach!

Alter Mann ist doch kein TGV.

Zu der Zeit als Du wieder rumkrakelt hast war ich schon fast bettreif.
Hatte gerade noch auf Eurosport wahrgenommen wie der Dicke gerade noch hinter dem Amerikaner herhecheln konnte um dem Dänen 35 Sekunden abzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend.
> 
> Ombre , war das kalt , kam ich mir vor wie portion Hackfleisch in Kühlschrank , kein Hund jagst bei diesem Wetter auf die Straße.



Selber Schuld!
Wolltest ja wieder nisch kuscheln     



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erst mal ein dickes Danke an Michael für die wirklich geniale Tour in / um Altenberg   .



Bitte gern'.



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Überpünktlich um 15:58   traf Michael am Parkplatz ein von wo aus wir dann auch um 15:59 in Richtun Altenberg gefahren sind. Dort angekommen haben wir ein wahres Schlüsselstellenparadies gehabt  . Nachdem wir uns dann ca. 2,5 Stunden und 25 KM amüsiert haben sind wir dann wieder Richtung Moitzfeld gefahren allerdings nicht ohne vorher noch einen Grill an  der Tanke und Brötchen in der Bäckerei zu Organisieren , um dann schnell noch Martin und die anderen zu begrüßen um anschließend bei angenehmen 14 Grad zusammen mit Ingo und Steve zu Grillen ( Sch.... auf den fiesen Nieselregen wir sind ja schließlich keine Mädchen    ). Pünktlich als wir rand voll waren kamen auch Martin und die anderen.
> 
> Die Schlüsselstellen waren einfach super , das schreit förmlich nach einer wiederholung ( demnächst werden wir dann aber auch über die Rampe springer oder MICHAEL     ).
> 
> ...



Einige Anmerkungen:

- Martins Fahrtechnikkurs hat unbedingt einen positiven Einfluss auf (Trail-)
  Touren. Jedenfalls ließen sich Stufen (hoch und runter), Bäume, Wurzeln, 
  Sprünge und sonstige Hindernisse, sicherer und schneller bewältigen als
  zuvor.

- Volker fährt sogar recht gut bergauf mit seinem Panzer.
   Wäre nicht das ständige Gejammer   , würde man ihn für recht fit 
   halten.

- Von all den Planern und Machern ist Volker unbedingt ein Macher.
   Wenn auch mit ein paar Macken   

- Grillen kann man auch im Regen.

- Nächtes Mal brauchen wir noch Bier und Schlafsäcke


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja recht.
> 
> Vielleicht ändere ich meine Signatur doch nicht in:
> 
> ...





 :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schlüsselstellen waren einfach super , das schreit förmlich nach einer Wiederholung ( demnächst werden wir dann aber auch über die Rampe springen oder MICHAEL     ).



 

Klar, und wir werden auch die Downhills gerade und sicher und bis zum Ende herunterfahren.

Und an einigen anderen Stellen noch cooler   und professioneller aussehen


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, falls noch nicht mitbekommen, isch hab nu auch ne Signatur !
> *mega-stolz-wie-oskar-ist*
> 
> Steve



Ja, jetzt seid Ihr froh, dass wir die Schlüsselstelle I so gepusht haben   .

Schien sie doch nach Ingos Aussage ihren Reiz schon vor Wochen verloren zu haben   

Jedenfalls Dir und Ingo nochmal *fetten Respekt * zur gelungenen Erstbewältigung der Schlüsselstelle  .

Hatte ich so früh noch gar nicht erwartet  .


----------



## Hilljumper (22. Juli 2005)

Also nicht, dass ich jetzt ein Fass aufmachen würde wegen gestern, ich verweise mal diskret auf mein Profil   

Ich bin übrigens einer der wenigen, die auch den Horizontal(p)flug durch die Schlüsselstelle gewagt haben


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also nicht, dass ich jetzt ein Fass aufmachen würde wegen gestern, ich verweise mal diskret auf mein Profil
> 
> Ich bin übrigens einer der wenigen, der auch den Horizontal(p)flug durch die Schlüsselstelle gewagt hat


 
Wenn das hier so weiter geht, dann machen wir in diesem Jahr noch den Lance im Unterforum.   

So, Beantwortung in umgekehrter Reihenfolge:

Ingo @Hilljumper

Ich hoffe, der Horizontal(p)flug hat keinen (länger) bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. 

Gratulation an die Schlüsselstellenerstbezwinger   

Ingo @Hilljumper, Klaus @REDKING und Steve @steve_cologne

Was Mann an Fahrtechnik fehlt, wird durch Gruppendruck kompensiert. 

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass dieser im Ansatz aufkommende gruppendynamischer Prozess sich nur bei der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde (STR) zeigt. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> mir ist aufgefallen das trotz deiner gewissenhaften Erklär-Versuche die Frauen nach einer (höchstens nach der zweiten Teilnahme) spurlos verschwinden, Gerüchten zufolge sollen sie sogar irgendwelche Defekte am Bike vortäuschen um nicht erscheinen zu müssen.
> 
> Woran das wohl liegt ? Oder dind es die anderen Teilnehmer die durch unqualifizierte Bemerkungen daran schuld sind ?
> ...


 
Tja, ich weiß auch nicht warum?! 

Ich dachte immer, ich wäre ein Frauenversteher.    

Aber nach kurzer Analyse der 3.000.000 vergangenen Posting komme ich zu folgendem semiprofessionellen wissenschaftlichen Ansatz:

Folgende Schlüsselwörter und -sätze schrecken Frauen ab (Aufzählung hat keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit ):

Singletrailrunde (STR)
lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken
Voraussetzung für STR mindestens befriedigende bis gute Grundfahrtechnik
Schlüsselstellen
(steiler) Downhill(trail)
fette Wurzeln, Absätze, Stufen, Drops, Sprünge ...
im Wald zurückgelassen, von der Gruppe getrennt
Gruppendynamische Prozesse und Äußerungen
Das Wort "Fahrtechnik" allgemein
Alle Bezeichnungen und Techniken des BAISICS-Training
Paletten und Rampen
gemeinsame Grillen im Nieselregen
Ankuschelzwang
keine Biergarnituren, Festzelt und Toilettenwagen vorhanden
honorarfrei, d.h. ggf. Aufbau einer moralischen Verpflichtung und Dankbarkeit gegenüber den 'Veranstalter'
Haftungfreistellungserklärung (HFE)
"bis hin zu lebensbedrohenden Verletzungen" Auszug aus HFE
...
So meine lieben Frauen:

Unterhaltet Euch doch einfach mal mit den neuen Teilnehmern, die erst einmal dabei waren, z.B. gestern

Guido @Montana
Klaus @REDKING
Thomas @Metzy
Thomas @Tau
Sowohl das Erfahrungsspektrum von wenigen Monaten bis zu einem zweistelligen Jahresbereich geht, und wir im Fahrtechnikkurs nur BASICS gemacht haben, war das Echo groß.

Ich glaube, alle wissen jetzt, wie man nun optimal bremsen kann. Gerade die Up- und Downhill Anfahrts- und Abfahrtstechnik jeweils aus dem Stand am Berg sowie kontrollierte Anhalte- und Absteigtechnik im Up- und Downhill haben für großen Zuspruch gesorgt. Ich meine, gerade bei den beiden Thomasen, die in drei Wochen zum Alpencross aufbrechen, war eine gewisse Begeisterung zu sehen.
Auch das obligatorische Vorderradanheben mit und ohne Antrieb sowie anschließende simulierte (weil trockengelegt  ) Bachüberquerung zeigen schnell mal wieder, dass Erfahrung ohne richtige Technik noch keine gute Fahrtechnik ausmacht.

Und zum guten Schluß: Dass zweieinhalb Stunden Fahrtechnikkurs einen weiterbringen, als 5.000 Tourkilometer in einem Jahr.

SO, meine lieben Liebenden, entweder weiter mitlesen und lieber mitmachen.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Schlüsselwörter und -sätze schrecken Frauen ab (Aufzählung hat keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit ):
> 
> Singletrailrunde (STR)
> lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken
> ...



..ausserdem gibt es keinen Schuhladen in der Nähe..


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Schlüsselstellen
> [*](steiler) Downhill(trail)
> [*]fette Wurzeln, Absätze, Stufen, Drops, Sprünge ...
> [*]Paletten und Rampen
> ...



Meine Motive und Volkers (  ) Beweggründe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

@Martin,

schluckst Du den Tomburger Fred heute?



Guten Appetit!


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ..ausserdem gibt es keinen Schuhladen in der Nähe..


 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Motive und Volkers (  ) Beweggründe


 
O.g. Posting erweitern noch meine Abschreckungsliste.
Gut gemacht, Jungs.   

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich glaube, ich werde jetzt mal härter Seite aufziehen. 

Diese "Wir haben uns alle lieb und wollen nur kuscheln"- S c h e i s s e - auch von meiner Seite - geht mir langsam auf den Nerv.  

Dieser Kurs ist nichts für Mädchen und Frauen.  

Tobt lieber in Eurem "Biotop" herum, unterhaltet Euch während der Tour über Männer, Kochrezepte und Kinder-/Hundeerziehung. Scharrt Quotenmänner um Euch herum und gut ist.

So, das musste mal gesagt werden.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin,
> 
> schluckst Du den Tomburger Fred heute?
> 
> ...


 
Kein Interesse mehr !  

VG Martin

PS: 

Ich(/wir) mach'(en) Euch alle platt!


----------



## Hilljumper (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, das musste mal gesagt werden.
> 
> VG Martin



Laber hier nicht rum  , bring endlich mein bike in die Werkstatt!!  

Immer diese Diziplinlosigkeit......






Noch Fragen?


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Laber hier nicht rum  , bring endlich mein bike in die Werkstatt!!
> 
> Immer diese Diziplinlosigkeit......
> 
> ...


 
Bah ! Ist schon lange in der Werkstatt! 
Vorher war es Brötchenholen, Hundausführen, Kondition aufbauen, Fahrtechnik verbessern (ich sag' nur Road-Gap: das Knacken kommt jetzt definitiv vom gebrochenen Hinterbau  ).

Du siehst, Deinem Bike geht es bei mir besser als bei Dir.  
Es mag mich. 
Obwohl der Lenker etwas schmal und der Vorbau etwas zu lang ist.   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Kurs ist nichts für Mädchen und Frauen.
> 
> Tobt lieber in Eurem "Biotop" herum, unterhaltet Euch während der Tour über Männer, Kochrezepte und Kinder-/Hundeerziehung. Scharrt Quotenmänner um Euch herum und gut ist.
> 
> ...



Ein großes Wort .......



In Erwartung neuer Anforderungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes Wort .......


 
gelassen ausgesprochen und dann auch noch so schön in rosa.  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> In Erwartung neuer Anforderungen


 
Grillen im Schneestrum? Biwakbiken am Gipfel des Mount Everest? 

Oder gar ..., nein ich glaub' es nicht, darf ich es wagen auszusprechen?! 

Mitfahren bei einer Frauenrunde?  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, und wir werden auch die Downhills gerade und sicher und bis zum Ende herunterfahren.
> 
> Und an einigen anderen Stellen noch cooler   und professioneller aussehen




Mahlzeit.

Genau und dann machen wir noch Bilder davon und dann ...   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jetzt seid Ihr froh, dass wir die Schlüsselstelle I so gepusht haben   .
> 
> Schien sie doch nach Ingos Aussage ihren Reiz schon vor Wochen verloren zu haben
> 
> Jedenfalls Dir und Ingo nochmal *fetten Respekt * zur gelungenen Erstbewältigung der Schlüsselstelle  .Hatte ich so früh noch gar nicht erwartet  .





Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also nicht, dass ich jetzt ein Fass aufmachen würde wegen gestern, ich verweise mal diskret auf mein Profil
> 
> Ich bin übrigens einer der wenigen, die auch den Horizontal(p)flug durch die Schlüsselstelle gewagt haben




Wo sind die Bilder von der Horizontalen ? Immer werden die uns die besten sachen hier vorenthalten  . Immer verpasse ich die Spektakulären sachen  .

( nein war natürlich nur Spaß   )


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [/list]So meine lieben Frauen:
> 
> Unterhaltet Euch doch einfach mal mit den neuen Teilnehmern, die erst einmal dabei waren, z.B. gestern
> 
> ...






 Die sind doch alle gekauft und bestochen worden ( genau wie wir )


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Motive und Volkers (  ) Beweggründe





  Ich und Beweggründe    Ich doch nicht  .


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich glaube, ich werde jetzt mal härter Seite aufziehen.
> 
> Diese "Wir haben uns alle lieb und wollen nur kuscheln"- S c h e i s s e - auch von meiner Seite - geht mir langsam auf den Nerv.
> 
> Dieser Kurs ist nichts für Mädchen und Frauen.




    Ich glaub ich lach mich gerade schlapp     

Das aus Martins Virtuellen Mund


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> gelassen ausgesprochen und dann auch noch so schön in rosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sag mal Martin, kommt da gerade etwa die Angst oder der Neid durch     . Obwohl das wäre doch mal eine neue Aufgabe.


----------



## Hilljumper (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind die Bilder von der Horizontalen ?



Die wird Martin niemals rausrücken, Niemals, Hörst Du, Martin???!! 


Ingo 

PS: Beim nächsten Grillen des key spot clubs scheint aber wieder die Sonne, ok?


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> . Immer verpasse ich die Spektakulären sachen  .



Selber Malzeit! Na, endlich wach      


Spektakulär fand ich z. B. den Umzug mit dem brennenden Grill  den wir wegen starken Funkenfluges aus Deinem Auto in's Freie geschafft haben.   

Apropos spektakulär:

Lust auf After-Barbecue-Schlüsselstellen-Nightride nächsten Donnerstag.
Natürlich nur wenn's in Strömen regnet und höchstens 5°C hat  .

Empfehle erhöhten Konsum starkalkoholischer Getränke im Vorfeld zwecks Steigerung der Spektakularität (?)  .

Gepennt wird danach im Freien wg. "Kein Alkohol am Steuer".

Auffallen durch anstößiges Verhalten werden wir auch nicht da keine Frauen und Mädchen mehr kommen  . 

Nu lass Dich nicht immer so Bitten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Selber Malzeit! Na, endlich wach
> 
> 
> Spektakulär fand ich z. B. den Umzug mit dem brennenden Grill  den wir wegen starken Funkenfluges aus Deinem Auto in's Freie geschafft haben.
> ...




Klar für solche sachen bin ich immer zu haben    .
Die kleinigkeiten sind auch kein Problem weil ich habe doch ein Survival Pack im Auto  .

Was heißt denn hier NU LASS DICH NICHT IMMER SO BITTEN ???

Machen lauten die Devise nicht erst lange rumplanen ( ist doch nur was für Mädchen    )  .


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die wird Martin niemals rausrücken, Niemals, Hörst Du, Martin???!!
> 
> 
> Ingo
> ...



Wie Sonne  . Das ist ja total uncool. Da kann doch jeder Grillen  . Ich fands gestern richtig idyllisch ( naja bis auf die Tatsache namens Temperatur  )


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die wird Martin niemals rausrücken, Niemals, Hörst Du, Martin???!!



Bilder vom Horizontal etwa als Akt; Ingo nackt auf der Schlüsselstelle oder *am* Boden  

@Martin, Rausrücken ist doch wohl wieder nur 'ne Preisfrage? 




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Beim nächsten Grillen des key spot clubs scheint aber wieder die Sonne, ok?



Ja, vielleicht  

Vielleicht bringt Ihr Euer Zeug aber *direkt* mit   
Nicht vergessen Einweggrill an der Tanke in Moitzfeld 2,99 uros.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Klar für solche sachen bin ich immer zu haben    .
> Die kleinigkeiten sind auch kein Problem weil ich habe doch ein Survival Pack im Auto  .



Nen Survival Pack wie'n Mädchen   

- Handreinigungstücher in feucht (!) und trocken,
- ähhhh
- ... was eigentlich noch? ...
- Wasserpumpenzangen (?)



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn hier NU LASS DICH NICHT IMMER SO BITTEN ???
> 
> Machen lauten die Devise nicht erst lange rumplanen ( ist doch nur was für Mädchen    )  .



Das war ironisch. Mir ist schon klar, dass Du für (fast) alles zu haben bist


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Lautlos kommt der Weiß-Rot-Schwarze Delgado an den Thread herangeschlichen ohen das es jemand bemerkt. Blitzschnell schreibt er seinen Beitrag um dann wieder lautlos in den unendlichen weiten zu verschwinden  .

Mann bleib doch mal länger Online.

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Nur noch 10 Postings dann ist gleichstand.


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Survival Pack wie'n Mädchen
> 
> - Handreinigungstücher in feucht (!) und trocken,
> - ähhhh
> ...



Pah alles nur Neid    




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ironisch. Mir ist schon klar, dass Du für (fast) alles zu haben bist


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die wird Martin niemals rausrücken, Niemals, Hörst Du, Martin???!!
> 
> 
> Ingo
> ...


 
Ähm, tja, ich weiß nicht wie ich es sagen soll, aber das Geld wurde zu spät wertgestellt, und das E-Mail an Secondbestfriend war schon abgeschickt. 

Ich finde, jetzt können es auch alle sehen. 

Obwohl das nichts gegen die drei spektakulären Umkippbilder von Frank bei den Up- und Downübungen ist, wenn ich sie denn fotografiert hätte.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Lautlos kommt der Weiß-Rot-Schwarze Delgado an den Thread herangeschlichen ohen das es jemand bemerkt. Blitzschnell schreibt er seinen Beitrag um dann wieder lautlos in den unendlichen weiten zu verschwinden  .
> 
> Mann bleib doch mal länger Online.
> 
> ...


 
Der ist nicht schnell sondern tobt hier anonym - quasi Gaststatus - rum.   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Lautlos kommt der Weiß-Rot-Schwarze Delgado an den Thread herangeschlichen ohen das es jemand bemerkt. Blitzschnell schreibt er seinen Beitrag um dann wieder lautlos in den unendlichen weiten zu verschwinden  .



Tiger im Tank ähh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger im Tank ähh



Natürlich bezogen auf dein Benutzerbild  .


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich bezogen auf dein Benutzerbild  .



Ne is klaaar.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

*1*

bis Gleichstand


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

*Erledigt*


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

Mist, verzählt


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Erledigt*




Ha.

Überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, verzählt


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *1*
> 
> bis Gleichstand





Ist doch schon total unaktuell


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
genau diese Art von o.a. Posting werden uns unsere 'Gegner' unter die Nase reiben und uns vorhalten, wir verfolgten unsere Ziele mit unlauteren Mitteln.  

Und Recht haben sie.  

Im Krieg und in der Liebe sowie in unserem Thread ist alles erlaubt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..... werden uns unsere 'Gegner' ....
> 
> VG Martin




Kennst Du Gegner?


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst Du Gegner?


 
Nein, nur 'Gegner'.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> genau diese Art von o.a. Posting werden uns unsere 'Gegner' unter die Nase reiben und uns vorhalten, wir verfolgten unsere Ziele mit unlauteren Mitteln.
> 
> Und Recht haben sie.
> ...




Was interessieren uns die anderen    , ein bisserl Egoismus hat noch nie geschadet  .


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich lach mich gerade schlapp
> 
> Da *saus *Martins Virtuellen Mund


 
Kleine Verständnisfrage:

Soll "... saus ..." vom Wortstamm "sauen" oder von "sausen" kommen?

Im erstern muss es dann "saut" und im zweiteren "saust" heißen.

Wahrscheinlich wolltest Du mit Deiner genialen Lautmalereifähigkeit beides 'mitschwingen' lassen. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Soll "... saus ..." vom Wortstamm "sauen" oder von "sausen" kommen?
> 
> ...



Mitnichten  .

Es sollte "aus" heißen. Guckst du auch noch mal nach habe ich gerade geändert   .


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Soll "... saus ..." vom Wortstamm "sauen" oder von "sausen" kommen?
> 
> ...



Mitnichten.

Viel einfacher:

,,Das aus Martins virtuellem Mund"  

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mitnichten.
> 
> Viel einfacher:
> 
> ...



Wenigstens einer versteht mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens einer versteht mich



Mädchen-Versteher halt


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen-Versteher halt



Im gegensatz zu anderen


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mitnichten  .
> 
> Es sollte "aus" heißen. Guckst du auch noch mal nach habe ich gerade geändert   .


 
Omannometer, ein profaner Vertipper.   

Und ich hatte Dir sprachgewaltigen Wortwitz unterstellt.  
Tut mir leid, kommt nicht mehr vor.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Omannometer, ein profaner Vertipper.
> 
> Und ich hatte Dir sprachgewaltigen Wortwitz unterstellt.
> Tut mir leid, kommt nicht vor.
> ...




Nein so etwas würde ich nieeeee machen.  


BaH


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nein so etwas würde ich nieeeee machen.
> 
> 
> BaH


 
Ich habe es genau gesehen.  
Noch sowas einmal,  
und Du schreibst einhundert mal:  
"Bevor ich absteige, muss ich zuerst anhalten, sonst stürze ich!" 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es genau gesehen.
> Noch sowas einmal,
> und Du schreibst einhundert mal:
> "Bevor ich absteige, muss ich zuerst anhalten, sonst stürze ich!"
> ...




  Das verstehe ich glaube ich jetzt nicht   

Mann und mußte das jetzt so laut sein


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das verstehe ich glaube ich jetzt nicht
> 
> Mann und mußte das jetzt so laut sein


 
Dann frag' mal Frank, der weiß sofort, was ich meine.

Ich sag' nur: "Ich hatte die Klickies fester gestellt, deswegen bin ich nicht mehr herausgekommen."

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frag' mal Frank, der weiß sofort, was ich meine.
> 
> Ich sag' nur: "Ich hatte die Klickies fester gestellt, deswegen bin ich nicht mehr herausgekommen."
> 
> VG Martin




Ach so, die situation war das  .

Ja genau so.
Und bei der nächsten Übung nicht einklicken


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Frau meines Lebens schon gefunden. Danke, bin aber an weiteren Eroberungen nicht interessiert (soweit es Frauen angeht).



Finger weg .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Finger weg .....


 
Wa(h)re Liebe gibts nur für(/unter) Männer.  

Aporopo Liebe, also eigentliche liebe Statistik:

24 unterschiedliche TeilnehmerInnen haben dieses Jahr bisher an unseren Fahrtechnikkursen mitgemacht.

3 Frauen und 21 Mädchen.  

Bisher älteste Mädchen ist 57 Jahre und Jüngstes ist 23 Jahre alt.  

Weitere Daten unterliegen dem Datenschutz;  
kann gegen entsprechende Zahlungen aufgeweicht werden. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 1. Und zum guten Schluß: Dass zweieinhalb Stunden Fahrtechnikkurs einen weiterbringen, als 5.000 Tourkilometer in einem Jahr.
> 
> 2. SO, meine lieben Liebenden, entweder weiter mitlesen und lieber mitmachen.
> ...


Hallo Martin,
1. Bitte nicht immer diese Pauschalurteile.  Deiner Theorie: "Kraft/Kondition kann ich durch eine gute Technik ersetzen" kann ich (und werde ich auch sicherlich zukünftig - trotz 2 xigen Besuchs Deines Fahrtechnikkurses) mich nicht anschließen. Für lange, schwere (uphill) und ggf. auch schnelle Touren brauchtst Du ein gewisses Maß an Kondition. Ich streite allerdings auch nicht ab, daß downhill eine perfekte Technik (u.a. erlernt bei Deinen Kursen) sicherlich hilfreich ist. Es gilt, wie immer im Leben NICHT: entweder - oder sondern: sowohl - als auch.
2. Ich lese sehr interessiert mit und werde sicherlich auch mal wieder zu Deinen Kursen kommen. Am liebsten nach dem Buffet-Ansatz (statt des kompletten Menüs):
Fahren am besten nur uphill und anschließend zum Grillen (bringe gerne das Bier mit - bitte aber vorher um Abstimmung/Planung; ist aber nicht gegen Volker gemeint).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 1. Bitte nicht immer diese Pauschalurteile. Deiner Theorie: "Kraft/Kondition kann ich durch eine gute Technik ersetzen" kann ich (und werde ich auch sicherlich zukünftig - trotz 2 xigen Besuchs Deines Fahrtechnikkurses) mich nicht anschließen. Für lange, schwere (uphill) und ggf. auch schnelle Touren brauchtst Du ein gewisses Maß an Kondition. Ich streite allerdings auch nicht ab, daß downhill eine perfekte Technik (u.a. erlernt bei Deinen Kursen) sicherlich hilfreich ist. Es gilt, wie immer im Leben NICHT: entweder - oder sondern: sowohl - als auch.
> 2. Ich lese sehr interessiert mit und werde sicherlich auch mal wieder zu Deinen Kursen kommen. Am liebsten nach dem Buffet-Ansatz (statt des kompletten Menüs):
> Fahren am besten nur uphill und anschließend zum Grillen (bringe gerne das Bier mit - bitte aber vorher um Abstimmung/Planung; ist aber nicht gegen Volker gemeint).
> ...


 
Als ich dieses schrieb, hatte ich Dich überhaupt nicht im Sinn; oder fährst Du weniger als 5.000 km im Jahr?  

Meine Auslassungen auf den letzten drei(hundert ) Seiten waren/sind an bzw. gegen Frauen gerichtet. 

Pauschalieren vereinfacht und schließlich geht es ja "von einfach zum schwierigen und ..."  

Du hättest bestimmt Deine helle Freude gestern an dem Kurs gehabt. Gerade die Start- und Stoptechnik bei Up- und Downhill war wieder sehr lehrreich und ohne Technikfirlefanz, d.h. beide Räder blieben am Boden. Selbst unsere beiden Alpencrosser mit fast bzw. über zehnjähriger MTB-Erfahrung waren sehr angetan. Praktisch, dass sie in drei Wochen in die Alpen zum "Practice on Trail" fahren.

Also, jederzeit wieder beim Kurs, aber ohne Vorbehalte und nach genauer Befolgung der Anweisung. 

Zum Grillen bist Du natürlich herzlich willkommen, und falls Du nicht vorher zum Kurs kommen möchtest, ernennen wir Dich einfach zur Küchenfee der Fahrtechnikkurses. 

VG Martin

PS:

By the way Volker: Mal angenommen, wir hätten eine Küchenfee, meinst Du, wir (also die Küchenfee) könnten in ca. drei Stunden Vorbereitungszeit ein Schwein auf Deinen Grill fachgerecht erhitzen?


----------



## steve_cologne (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Frauen und 21 Mädchen.
> Bisher älteste Mädchen ist 57 Jahre und Jüngstes ist 23 Jahre alt.
> Weitere Daten unterliegen dem Datenschutz;
> kann gegen entsprechende Zahlungen aufgeweicht werden.
> VG Martin



Gibt es Namen, Adressen und alle nötigen Details auch ?


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Namen, Adressen und alle nötigen Details auch ?


 
Von welchem Mädchen möchtest DU den Detaildaten erhalten?

VG Martin

PS: Hast Du schon Ingo Horizontal(p)flug Foto auf DIN A0 gezogen und mit dem Plakatieren begonnen?

PPS: Was sagt denn Deine Maus zu ihrem Key spot club member?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich dieses schrieb, hatte ich Dich überhaupt nicht im Sinn; oder fährst Du weniger als 5.000 km im Jahr?
> 
> Meine Auslassungen auf den letzten drei(hundert ) Seiten waren/sind an bzw. gegen Frauen gerichtet.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
ich hatte gehofft, dieses Jahr doch etwas mehr an km zu trainieren. Leider ist im Moment noch die psychische Blockade vorhanden (allerding habe ich auch - bewußt - noch keinen neuen Helm gekauft). Daher werde ich bestimmt 1-2 Monate in diesem Jahr aussetzen und daher weniger km machen.
Vielen Dank auch für die Einladung zum Kurs - ich benötige aufgrund meiner jüngsten Erfahrungen eine Nicht-Sturz-Garantie und würde zunächst wahrscheinlich nur die uphill-Übungen mitmachen.
@ all
Vielen Dank (ich bin auch in Gedanken bei Euren Donnerstags-Kursen dabei!) für die Kommentare betreffend BaH    
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Wenn man mich genau in die erwarteten Tätigkeiten einweist. stehe ich auch sehr gerne als Küchenfee zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 1. Bitte nicht immer diese Pauschalurteile.  Deiner Theorie: "Kraft/Kondition kann ich durch eine gute Technik ersetzen" kann ich (und werde ich auch sicherlich zukünftig - trotz 2 xigen Besuchs Deines Fahrtechnikkurses) mich nicht anschließen. Für lange, schwere (uphill) und ggf. auch schnelle Touren brauchtst Du ein gewisses Maß an Kondition. Ich streite allerdings auch nicht ab, daß downhill eine perfekte Technik (u.a. erlernt bei Deinen Kursen) sicherlich hilfreich ist. Es gilt, wie immer im Leben NICHT: entweder - oder sondern: sowohl - als auch.
> 2. Ich lese sehr interessiert mit und werde sicherlich auch mal wieder zu Deinen Kursen kommen. Am liebsten nach dem Buffet-Ansatz (statt des kompletten Menüs):
> Fahren am besten nur uphill und anschließend zum Grillen (bringe gerne das Bier mit - bitte aber vorher um Abstimmung/Planung; ist aber nicht gegen Volker gemeint).
> ...




AHHHHHHHHHHHH

Er hat das schlimme Wort geschrieben.     

Wir wollten doch ein wenig spontanität hier rein bringen  

MICHAEL


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> By the way Volker: Mal angenommen, wir hätten eine Küchenfee, meinst Du, wir (also die Küchenfee) könnten in ca. drei Stunden Vorbereitungszeit ein Schwein auf Deinen Grill fachgerecht erhitzen?



Klar kein Problem wenn wir den Grill schon vorher 30 minuten anwerfen.


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchem Mädchen möchtest DU den Detaildaten erhalten?
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...




Und ich habe mich gerade schon gewundert  . Die Person auf den Plakaten kennst du doch  . Rhein Sieg Kreis ist schon voll damit  .


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wenn man mich genau in die erwarteten Tätigkeiten einweist. stehe ich auch sehr gerne als Küchenfee zur Verfügung.





  ( aber ohne Planung )


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Er hat das schlimme Wort geschrieben.
> 
> ...


Hallo VOLKER,
auch hier wieder (wie -sinnvollerweise!- immer im Leben!):
sowohl - als auch.
Wir planen und wenn ungeplant etwas dazwischen kommt, dann improvisieren wir !!! 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo VOLKER,
> auch hier wieder (wie -sinnvollerweise!- immer im Leben!):
> sowohl - als auch.
> Wir planen und wenn ungeplant etwas dazwischen kommt, dann improvisieren wir !!!
> ...




Hallo Bernd.

Also ich habe festgestellt alles was geplant wird geht in die Hose. Die tollen Geistesblitze während dem Fahren sind immer noch am besten. Fahren , Tankstelle , Grillen = perfekt  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## steve_cologne (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchem Mädchen möchtest DU den Detaildaten erhalten?
> VG Martin



Wo stand denn da was von den Mädchen ?


----------



## Hilljumper (22. Juli 2005)

MArtin, wieso hat mein Secondbestfriend überhaupt Fotodokumente über meine Stunts und ich nicht????

Du handelst Dir ne Menge Ärger ein, Kerl!!!   

Her mit dem Foto, aber zackig!!


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Wo stand denn da was von den Mädchen ?


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> MArtin, wieso hat mein Secondbestfriend überhaupt Fotodokumente über meine Stunts und ich nicht????
> 
> Du handelst Dir ne Menge Ärger ein, Kerl!!!
> 
> Her mit dem Foto, aber zackig!!




Also Ingo. 
Ich will ja nicht die stimme des verderbens sein , aber ich glaub das wird wohl nichts  . Bisher hat er noch nie ein Bild rausgerückt  . Aber machen sich wirklich gut in den Posterwänden an der Straße  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> ich hatte gehofft, dieses Jahr doch etwas mehr an km zu trainieren. Leider ist im Moment noch die psychische Blockade vorhanden (allerding habe ich auch - bewußt - noch keinen neuen Helm gekauft). Daher werde ich bestimmt 1-2 Monate in diesem Jahr aussetzen und daher weniger km machen.


 
Das ist übel. Tja, das helfen leider auch keine gut(gemeint)en Ratschläge.

Wir alten Säcke müssen im Vergleich zu den frühangefangenen Jungspunden leider härter und länger trainieren, um zu annähernd gleichen Ergebnissen zu gelangen. Hätte ich mir mit acht mal besser ein BMX-Rad statt ein Luftgewehr gewünscht.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank auch für die Einladung zum Kurs - ich benötige aufgrund meiner jüngsten Erfahrungen eine Nicht-Sturz-Garantie und würde zunächst wahrscheinlich nur die uphill-Übungen mitmachen.
> @ all
> Vielen Dank (ich bin auch in Gedanken bei Euren Donnerstags-Kursen dabei!) für die Kommentare betreffend BaH
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Wenn Du meine Bericht aufmerksam gelesen hast (wovon ich ausgehe ), hats mich vorletztes Mal auch gleich zweimal erwischt. Das erste Mal bin ich beim Bunny-Hopp in eine Baumkrone gesprungen  , das zweite Mal zur Anschauung, um die Gefährlichkeit des Spots zu demonstrieren. 

Gestern hat sich dann Frank bei Up- und Downhilltraning dreimal gelegt in weniger als fünf Minuten  . Und zwar zur Belustigung aller mit mehr oder minder vorheriger Ankündigung  und in Slomo. 

Vor Stürzen ist leider keiner sicher. Und je mehr man seine persönlichen Unwohltechniken-/spots meidet, desto gefährlicher wird es, wenn man unverhofft plötzlich mit ihnen konfrontiert wird. Ich hatte nicht mit einer umgestürzten Baumkrone auf einem meiner Hardter-Liebingstrails bei Tempo 30 gerechnet, zumal ich zwei Tage vorher den Trail mit meinem Hund 'inspeziert' hatte.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wenn man mich genau in die erwarteten Tätigkeiten einweist. stehe ich auch sehr gerne als Küchenfee zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist von mir schon Ernst gemeint. Wenn mal wieder besseres, beständigeres und wärmeres Wetter angesagt ist, dann wäre ein komplett eingerichteter Grillplatz (Volkers Grill, mein römischer Ofen, Biergarnituren, Sonnenschirme (oder ist das was für Mädchen?), HappaHappa und gekühltes SchlürfSchlürf von einem treusorgenden Küchenmagier direkt nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs serviert der absolute Knaller.

Nur das mit dem Schwein auf Volkers Grill bereitet mir noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Vielleicht nehmen wir dafür doch besser meinen römischen Ofen.

VG Martin

PS: 2005 wird uns noch einiges bieten.


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist von mir schon Ernst gemeint. Wenn mal wieder besseres, beständigeres und wärmeres Wetter angesagt ist, dann wäre ein komplett eingerichteter Grillplatz (Volkers Grill, mein römischer Ofen, Biergarnituren, Sonnenschirme (oder ist das was für Mädchen?), HappaHappa und gekühltes SchlürfSchlürf von einem treusorgenden Küchenmagier direkt nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs serviert der absolute Knaller.
> 
> Nur das mit dem Schwein auf Volkers Grill bereitet mir noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Vielleicht nehmen wir dafür doch besser meinen römischen Ofen.
> 
> ...




Das ist definitiv was für MÄDCHEN


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd.
> 
> Also ich habe festgestellt *alles * was geplant wird geht in die Hose. Die tollen Geistesblitze während dem Fahren sind immer noch am besten. Fahren , Tankstelle , Grillen = perfekt
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,
bitte nicht so pauschal (mach uns nicht den Martin!  ).
Meine Erfahrung ist: ca. 80 % des Plans klappt, die restlichen 20 % müssen improvisiert werden.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> MArtin, wieso hat mein Secondbestfriend überhaupt Fotodokumente über meine Stunts und ich nicht????
> 
> Du handelst Dir ne Menge Ärger ein, Kerl!!!
> 
> Her mit dem Foto, aber zackig!!


 
Da hast DU  !
Und das nächste mal das Geld früher und in größerer Menge abschicken.
Dann können wir diese schmutzigen Details und Schlammschlachten in der Presse vermeiden.






*Ingos @Hilljumper Horizontal(p)flug.*

Er hat sich übrigens sehr elegant über den Stein mit seinem Lendenwirbelbereich abgerollt.
Hatte fast garnicht wehgetan.  
Aber, er ist ja schließlich keine Memme, äh Mann, sondern ein Mädchen.

Kurze Ruhephase des Sammels, Fehler überdenken, Fahrlinie im Geiste abgefahren, quasi das Bestehen vorweggenommen und mit Bike auf den Hügel der Schlüsselstelle gekrabbelt.
Und ... ab die Post.
Ge- bzw. bestanden.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> bitte nicht so pauschal (mach uns nicht den Martin!  ).
> Meine Erfahrung ist: ca. 80 % des Plans klappt, die restlichen 20 % müssen improvisiert werden.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
War das nicht das PARETO-Modell: 

Mit 80%iger Planung erreicht man max. ein 20%iges Ergebnis. 
Oder so ähnlich, wenn man (sich) denn Martin macht.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast DU  !
> 
> 
> VG Martin


Hey, das Foto ist gefälscht!!! Der Hügel sieht viel flacher aus als er in Wirklichkeit ist und viel kürzer!!!   

Das Du meinen zweiten bestandenen Versuch nicht  festgehalten hast, war doch Absicht!!!!  

Immerhin gab es bei *meinem *erfolgreichen Versuch Zeugen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das ist übel. Tja, das helfen leider auch keine gut(gemeint)en Ratschläge.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
1. Mein Unfall war am 2.7.2005, d.h. der Monat ist (quasi/fast) schon um - ich brauche nur noch einen entsprechenden Impuls (um zunächst den Helm zu kaufen und dann wieder zu MTB´en).
2. Selbstverständlich lese ich *sämtliche* Berichte aufmerksam (insbesondere in diesem Thread !) und lerne diese quasi auswendig.
3. O. K.; bitte aber um vorherige *Abstimmung/Planung*
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Das Ding heißt meines Erachtens Pareto-Optimum und bezieht sich (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) auf eine gerechte Einkommensverteilung in einer Volkswirtschaft (wie schreibst Du immer: Besserwisser-Modus aus ) .


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, das Foto ist gefälscht!!! Der Hügel sieht viel flacher aus als er in Wirklichkeit ist und viel kürzer!!!


 
Kleinigkeit mit meinem Bildmanipulationsprogramm.  
Schließlich sagte selbst Michael, ich sollte zur besseren Werbung/PR-Wirkung die Spots und Aktionen verharmlosen.
Wenn die Betrachter wüßten, dass das gepostet Bild gestaucht und verzerrt wurde, und es sich in Wirklichkeit um eine 50 m hohe steil abbrechende Steinbruchkante handelt, kommt doch keine Sau mehr.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das Du meinen zweiten bestandenen Versuch nicht festgehalten hast, war doch Absicht!!!!


 
Ich wiederhole mich ungerne, aber das Geld muss als Vorkasse auf meiner Theke liegen.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin gab es bei *meinem *erfolgreichen Versuch Zeugen


 
Ach ja? 
Was denn für Zeugen?
Na, dann mal los! Wer kann es bezeugen und wenn ja: Was bitte schön? 

Sag mal Ingo: Wo warst DU denn gestern eigentlich, als wir uns zum Fahrtechnikkurs getroffen haben?

Fragen über Fragen.

Und wenn Du so weiter machst, brauchst Du bestimmt bald ein Zeugenschutzprogramm. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 1. Mein Unfall war am 2.7.2005, d.h. der Monat ist (quasi/fast) schon um - ich brauche nur noch einen entsprechenden Impuls (um zunächst den Helm zu kaufen und dann wieder zu MTB´en).
> 2. Selbstverständlich lese ich *sämtliche* Berichte aufmerksam (insbesondere in diesem Thread !) und lerne diese quasi auswendig.
> 3. O. K.; bitte aber um vorherige *Abstimmung/Planung*
> ...


 
Mann, mann ,mann erinnere mich nicht an meine Vorlesungen.

Pareto-Prinzip, das, benannt nach Vilfredo Pareto, 1848-1923, italienischer Wirtschaftswissenschaftler und Soziologe, untersuchte die Verteilung des Volksvermögens in Italien und fand heraus, dass ca. 80% des Volksvermögens im Besitz von ca. 20% der Familien konzentriert ist.

Ob diese 80/20 Verteilung des Vermögens gerecht ist, will ich nicht beurteilen.

[Besserwisser-Modus dauerhaft eingeschaltet  ]

Apropo auswendig lernen: Nicht dass wir an dem besagten Grillevent einen Test machen, und Du die schönsten 'Dialoge' (natürlich mit unterschiedlicher Stimmlage und schauspielerischem Einsatz) nachspielen musst.

Du weiß: Teilnehmer des Fahrtechnikkurses sind anspruchsvoll und wollen stets und überall unterhalten werden.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, mann ,mann erinnere mich nicht an meine Vorlesungen.
> 
> 1. Pareto-Prinzip, das, benannt nach Vilfredo Pareto, 1848-1923, italienischer Wirtschaftswissenschaftler und Soziologe, untersuchte die Verteilung des Volksvermögens in Italien und fand heraus, dass ca. 80% des Volksvermögens im Besitz von ca. 20% der Familien konzentriert ist.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
1. unter Google nachlesen kann jeder   (ich hatte meine Bemerkungen aus der Erinnerung von vor über zwanzig Jahren zitiert   ) 
Zitat - auch um zu zeigen, daß ich doch recht hatte ! 

"*Pareto-Optimum*: Pareto-optimal= kein Wirtschaftssubjekt kann mehr besser gestellt werden, ohne dass ein anderes sich dadurch absolut verschlechtert 

Beispiel: 
Jeder hat bisher einen Apfel 
1 Apfel kommt hinzu 
der Apfel wird von einer Person genommen, die nun 2 Äpfel hat 
diese Person hat sich dadurch verbessert, ohne dass sich die anderen absolut verschlechtert haben, denn sie haben nach wie vor je einen Apfel 
damit war der vorherige Zustand nicht pareto-optimal, da sich einer besser stellen konnte, ohne dass sich dadurch ein anderer verschlechtert hat 
will jetzt ein zweiter auch zwei Äpfel, nimmt er einen Apfel von jemandem anderes 
damit ist er besser gestellt, jedoch hat sich der andere absolut verschlechtert, da er statt einem Apfel nun keinen mehr hat 
somit war der vorherige Zustand pareto-optimal 
ein pareto-optimaler Zustand entsteht bei erstmaliger kompletter Verteilung der Güter 

Optimum wird durch Tausch oder Wegnahme gestört 

Optimum bleibt jedoch erhalten, wenn mehr produziert wird und die Mehrproduktion auch komplett verteilt wird 

Darstellung: 2 Haushalte (A und B) mit ihren Indifferenzkurven werden in einem Boxdiagramm zusammengebracht, wobei der eine Haushalt gedreht wird => Edgeworth-Box => in dieser Box sind die vorhandenen Güter x1 und x2 durch die Grenzen der Box eingegrenzt Man wählt nun einen Schnittpunkt der Indifferenzkurven als neuen Koordinatenurprung. Damit entsteht eine erste Verteilung der Güter für die Haushalte (x1A;x2A und x1B;x2B). Ist diese Verteilung nicht pareto-optimal, wird durch Handel/ Tausch versucht ein besseres Verhältnis zu erreichen 
Zunächst geht man von R nach S. Dabei erreichen A und B eine höhere Indifferenzkurve und damit einen höheren Nutzen è S ist besser als R und R ist nicht pareto-optimal 
Auch bei einer Bewegung von S nach T bringt für beide einen Nutzenzuwachs => S war auch nicht pareto-optimal 
Von T aus gibt es jedoch keinen Punkt mehr, wo beide bessergestellt werden können => T ist pareto-optimal 
Pareto-optimale Punkten entstehen dort, wo sich zwei Indifferenzkurven tangieren 
Es kann für ein Gut mehrere pareto-optimale Punkte geben 
Verbindung dieser Punkte ergibt die Kontraktkurve 
Kontraktkurve = Orte, die durch Tauschprozesse angesteuert werden können und dann nicht mehr verlassen werden ..."
(Zur inhaltlichen Bereicherung und Verlängerung dieses Threads!)

2. Ich weiß    

 
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> bitte nicht so pauschal (mach uns nicht den Martin!  ).
> Meine Erfahrung ist: ca. 80 % des Plans klappt, die restlichen 20 % müssen improvisiert werden.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Ich doch nicht   .

Aber   :
Wenn von den 80% letzendlich doch nur 20% funktionieren müssten wir nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg ja immer noch 80% improvisieren (   )


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast DU  !
> Und das nächste mal das Geld früher und in größerer Menge abschicken.
> Dann können wir diese schmutzigen Details und Schlammschlachten in der Presse vermeiden.
> 
> ...




Ha. Da sah mein "ich steige seitlich zum Berg ab" und "ich schicke mein Bike vor" aber stylischer aus  . ( ohne jetzt angeben zu wollen    )


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

@ Bernd

Aber du hast ja recht lieber Bernd , ich glaub ich werde mich mal wieder auf "fast" sinnvolle Postings hocharbeiten  . ( aber trotzdem mag ich spontanität    )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich doch nicht   .
> 
> Aber   :
> Wenn von den 80% letzendlich doch nur 20% funktionieren müssten wir nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg ja immer noch 80% improvisieren (   )


Schade, leider nicht verstanden. 
Ich bitte um ein persönliches Gespräch/Termin (natürlich nur bei Interesse) bei unserem nächsten Treffen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, leider nicht verstanden.
> Ich bitte um ein persönliches Gespräch/Termin (natürlich nur bei Interesse) bei unserem nächsten Treffen.
> Grüße
> Bernd



 


Ok , beim nächsten Kurs mit anschließendem Alkoholfreien Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja?
> Was denn für Zeugen?
> Na, dann mal los! Wer kann es bezeugen und wenn ja: Was bitte schön?
> 
> ...



Soviel Beton, wie Du brauchst, um die ganzen Zeugen nebst selbstgebasteltem Betonsockel im Meer zu versenken, kannst Du gar nicht unauffällig besorgen   

im übrigen, der Versuch, die Wahrheit zu verbiegen, kostet Doch bestimmt mindestens zwei Rosenkränze, oder?   

Schönes Wochenende, Mädels


----------



## FranG (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aporopo Liebe, also eigentliche liebe Statistik:
> 
> 24 unterschiedliche TeilnehmerInnen haben dieses Jahr bisher an unseren Fahrtechnikkursen mitgemacht.
> 
> ...


Wann beginnt eigentlich die Auslieferung der Waschmaschinen? Unterschrieben haben ja alle...  

Frank


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Beton, wie Du brauchst, um die ganzen Zeugen nebst selbstgebasteltem Betonsockel im Meer zu versenken, kannst Du gar nicht unauffällig besorgen
> 
> im übrigen, der Versuch, die Wahrheit zu verbiegen, kostet Doch bestimmt mindestens zwei Rosenkränze, oder?
> 
> Schönes Wochenende, Mädels



Ich hab da ein einen ganz anderen verdacht wie er das macht :

Was meinst du warum wir immer zur Grub runterfahren, sind danach eigentlich immer alle noch da  . Das sind bestimmt keine spielende Kinder da unten sondern Martins Geheimagenten die die Leichen dann dort verbuddeln  .

Aber ist ja nur so ein verdacht


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Erledigt*



Ihr habt Probleme


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Frank   


Und bist du gestern noch einigermaßen trocken Heim gekommen?


Gruß

Volker


----------



## FranG (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank
> 
> 
> Und bist du gestern noch einigermaßen trocken Heim gekommen?
> ...


Geht so, an der Schlüsselstelle2  war's noch trocken, danach leichter Niesel.
Habt Ihr auch noch schön gegrillt?

Frank


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Geht so, an der Schlüsselstelle2  war's noch trocken, danach leichter Niesel.
> Habt Ihr auch noch schön gegrillt?
> 
> Frank




Na toll unsere Fahrt dort hin ist ja ins Wasser gefallen  .
Nö wir waren ja schon fertig damit als Ihr gekommen seid  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ok , beim nächsten Kurs mit anschließendem Alkoholfreien Bier.


Hallo Volker,
Unsichtbaren Ironie-Smiley übersehen ?: (folgend sichtbar gemacht)


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, leider nicht verstanden.
> Ich bitte um ein persönliches Gespräch/Termin (natürlich nur bei Interesse) bei unserem nächsten Treffen.
> Grüße
> Bernd


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> Unsichtbaren Ironie-Smiley übersehen ?: (folgend sichtbar gemacht)



Hallo Bernd.

Du bist so gut zu mir wie eine Mutter ohne Brust


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 1. unter Google nachlesen kann jeder  (ich hatte meine Bemerkungen aus der Erinnerung von vor über zwanzig Jahren zitiert  )
> Zitat - auch um zu zeigen, daß ich doch recht hatte !


 
Ich werde nicht für mein Wissen sondern für meine Lösungen bezahlt.
Je schneller, desto größer meine Leistung/Bezahlung pro abgerechneter Zeiteinheit (übrigens 5 Minutentakt ). Deshalb Google statt niedergeschriebener Erinnerung.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> "*Pareto-Optimum*: Pareto-optimal= kein Wirtschaftssubjekt kann mehr besser gestellt werden, ohne dass ein anderes sich dadurch absolut verschlechtert
> 
> ...


 
Das Recherchieren, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine Urheberleistung von Dir handelt, erspare ich mir. Dieses Wissen bereichert mich nicht. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> (Zur inhaltlichen Bereicherung und Verlängerung dieses Threads!)


 
Lieber lange Texte in mehrere kürzer Postings aufteilen. Das überforderten den Leser nicht und pusht die Statistik. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich weiß
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Nur wer mit seinen Schwächen kokettiert, beweist einen gewissen Sinn von Selbstironie. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Beton, wie Du brauchst, um die ganzen Zeugen nebst selbstgebasteltem Betonsockel im Meer zu versenken, kannst Du gar nicht unauffällig besorgen
> 
> im übrigen, der Versuch, die Wahrheit zu verbiegen, kostet Doch bestimmt mindestens zwei Rosenkränze, oder?
> 
> Schönes Wochenende, Mädels


 
Hatte ich erwähnt, dass meine Frau bei einer kleine unscheinbaren  Projektentwicklung- und Baufirma gearbeitet hatte, die u.a. auch die Köln-Deutz-Arena projektiert haben. Da sind eins, zwei, drei ganz viele Kubikmeter Beton vergossen worden. Mit und ohne menschliche Stabilisierungselemente. 

Also Vorsicht, leg' Dich nicht mit dem Fahrtechikpapst, äh -paten von New Moitzfeld an. Ratzfatz hast DU maßangefertigte wasserfeste modische Überschuhe in Größe 80 (Durchmesser in cm  ).

VG Martin

PS: Über katholischen Strukturen schwebt immer die Generalabsolution.


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich erwähnt, dass meine Frau bei einer kleine unscheinbaren  Projektentwicklung- und Baufirma gearbeitet hatte, die u.a. auch die Köln-Deutz-Arena projektiert haben. Da sind eins, zwei, drei ganz viele Kubikmeter Beton vergossen worden. Mit und ohne menschliche Stabilisierungselemente.
> 
> Also Vorsicht, leg' Dich nicht mit dem Fahrtechikpapst, äh -paten von New Moitzfeld. Ratzfatz hast DU maßangefertigte wasserfeste modische Überschuhe in Größe 80 (Durchmesser in cm  ).
> 
> ...





Amen


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt Probleme





Nein.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd.
> 
> Du bist so gut zu mir wie eine Mutter ohne Brust




Du treulose Tomate    

Wen machst Du noch alles zu Deinen Müttern.






			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Michael.
> 
> Du bist so gut zu mir wie eine Mutter ohne Brust.
> 
> ...


----------



## inimtb (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich halt immer nur gefragt, warum keine bzw. nur eine Frau erscheint, obwohl in der Frauenjammerliste mangelnde Fahrtechnik relativ weit oben steht. Vor allendingen, weil aus rein verfahrensökonomischen Gründen  gute Fahrtechnik viel schneller erlernt als gute (Kraft)Grundlagenausdauer aufgebaut/antrainiert werden kann.


Das könnte mehrere Gründe haben:
1. Die Kurse finden donnerstags statt, parallel zur Frauenrunde.
2. Die Kurse finden donnerstags statt, manch eine hat da noch zu arbeiten.
3. Frauen üben Technik unter sich.
4. Auf Arroganz kann Frau verzichten.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht macht Leiden aber schön?!


Wir sind schon schön genug und leiden nicht sondern genießen.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist ja auch egal. Brauche ich mir bei den (Halb)Tageskursen keine Gedanken mehr um Toilettenwagen mehr zu machen.


Toilettenwagen? Was ist das? 

Viele Grüße von Ines


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte mehrere Gründe haben:
> 1. Die Kurse finden donnerstags statt, parallel zur Frauenrunde.
> 2. Die Kurse finden donnerstags statt, manch eine hat da noch zu arbeiten.
> 3. Frauen üben Technik unter sich.
> ...




Tja, mann muss halt Prioritäten setzen.
Manch einer auch. Informieren und später dazustoßen, kann eine Lösung sein.
Männer erfahrungsgemäß (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) auch.
Mann auch
Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg.
Der eine nennt es Leiden, die andere Genuss. 

Ich stelle mir zz. die Frage, warum ich mir diese Frage überhaupt gestellt habe. 

Aber was soll es?! Metaphysische Diskussionen können durchaus Bewußtseins erweiternd sein, verbessern im Allgemeinen aber nicht die praktische Fahrtechnik. Schade eigentlich.  

Gute Nacht  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (23. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du treulose Tomate
> 
> Wen machst Du noch alles zu Deinen Müttern.




Jetzt stell dich doch nicht so an   , mann


----------



## Redking (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind doch alle gekauft und bestochen worden ( genau wie wir )



Womit denn? Mit viel Federweg????

Mit erstklassigen Tip und Tricks !


----------



## Redking (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation an die Schlüsselstellenerstbezwinger
> 
> Ingo @Hilljumper, Klaus @REDKING und Steve @steve_cologne



Hallo  Martin

Danke für den Kurs und namentliche Nennung als Schlüsselstellenbezwinger!

Deine Tips und Tricks haben mir in Luxemburg weiter geholfen !  

Einige Bilder sind in meiner Galerie von Sonntag!

Und her mit den Frauen!!!!!!!  

Versuche es einzurichten am Donnerstag parat zu stehen!

Schönen Wochenanfang
Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo REDKING,

schönes Gebiet dort in Luxembourg.
Bin dort auch schon mal ein WE gewesen.

Start ab Jugendherberge Bollendorf (?).

Kennst Du da Touren so um die 60-80 km?

Hätte Ende August noch Zeit


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

@Fahrtechnik-Jünger,

da ich gestern u. a. ein Fässchen Bier beim Rennen gewonnen habe, 
ist das Rahmenprogramm (after workshop event) für Donnerstag gesichert.

Bitte den Grill nicht vergessen!

Da Martin kein Bier mag, kann ihm jemand 'nen Tetrapack Kakao mitbringen?  


Prost


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Fahrtechnik-Jünger,
> 
> da ich gestern u. a. ein Fässchen Bier beim Rennen gewonnen habe,
> ist das Rahmenprogramm (after workshop event) für Donnerstag gesichert.
> ...



Cool, ich leg dann schonmal einen Schlafsack ins Auto, falls ich doch zwei Bier trinke und in der Hardt übernachten muss   Dann kann ich wenigstens mal rausfinden, warum da spät Abends vereinzelt noch Autos hinfahren   Sollte ich eine Kamera mitnehmen?  

Frohes Schaffen, Ingo

P.S. Bestimmt ist heute mein kleines Rädchen wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> Danke für den Kurs und namentliche Nennung als Schlüsselstellenbezwinger!
> 
> ...


 
Gern geschehen.  

Schöne Fotos. Interessante Dropstelle an dem Felsendom. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und her mit den Frauen!!!!!!!
> 
> Versuche es einzurichten am Donnerstag parat zu stehen!
> 
> ...


 
Das mit den Frauen sieht schlecht aus. Martin hat sich (etwas) despektierlich geäußert. Falls nochmal welche zum Kurs kommen werden, dann nur noch die Harten, die u.a. auch keinen Toilettenwagen o.ä. brauchen. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Fahrtechnik-Jünger,
> 
> da ich gestern u. a. ein Fässchen Bier beim Rennen gewonnen habe,
> ist das Rahmenprogramm (after workshop event) für Donnerstag gesichert.
> ...


 
Wetter soll ja besser werden. 

Ja, ich mag kein Bier -  eben so wenig wie Kakao aus Tüten.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, ich leg dann schonmal einen Schlafsack ins Auto, falls ich doch zwei Bier trinke und in der Hardt übernachten muss  Dann kann ich wenigstens mal rausfinden, warum da spät Abends vereinzelt noch Autos hinfahren  Sollte ich eine Kamera mitnehmen?
> 
> Frohes Schaffen, Ingo


 
Brauchst Du Anregung und Spielgefährt(inn)en.* Ruf mich an. 0190 696969  *



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Bestimmt ist heute mein kleines Rädchen wieder einsatzbereit


 
Besser erstmal anrufen, damit es kein Geheule gibt. Die neue Hinterradschwinge zu besorgen, wird etwas länger dauern.  

Wg. Bier, Schlafsack und andere Schweinereien:

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jetzt mal einen zünftigen Samstagskurs mit Technik- und Tourteil sowie anschließendem Grillevent besprechen (um das böse Wort "Planung" zu vermeiden )? 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, ich leg dann schonmal einen Schlafsack ins Auto, falls ich doch zwei Bier trinke und in der Hardt übernachten muss




Werd' meinen auch schon mal lüften.

Wird nach der letzten Benutzung im Pfadfinder-Sommerlager anno domini 1980 etwas miefig sein.

Bis bald.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. Bier, Schlafsack und andere Schweinereien:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jetzt mal einen zünftigen Samstagskurs mit Technik- und Tourteil sowie anschließendem Grillevent besprechen (um das böse Wort "Planung" zu vermeiden )?
> 
> VG Martin



Wieso kann ich keinen entsprechenden Eintrag im LMB für nächsten Sa. entdecken?




PS: Bei schönem Wetter wollte ich eigentlich den MTB-Marathon in Nordenau fahren. Aber bei einer solchen Alternative  .

*Kommen eigentlich auch bald wieder Frauen?  *


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso kann ich keinen entsprechenden Eintrag im LMB für nächsten Sa. entdecken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Weil wir noch keinen Termin festgelegt haben, quasi (Vor)Planungszustand. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Kommen eigentlich auch bald wieder Frauen?  *


 
Eher nicht, ist das schlimm?  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Kommen eigentlich auch bald wieder Frauen   *?








			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eher nicht, ist das schlimm?
> 
> VG Martin



Nein!


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Du Anregung und Spielgefährt(inn)en.* Ruf mich an. 0190 696969  *
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Nö, ich wollte mit dem Verkauf von Verhütungsartikeln meine Altersversorgung aufbessern   

@all: Die Frauenhassernummer nimmt euch eh keiner ab, Jungs


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich wollte mit dem Verkauf von Verhütungsartikeln meine Altersversorgung aufbessern


 
Bevor Du so erniedrigen musst, sollten wir uns doch besser mal über interessanter Alternativen unterhalten.  




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Die Frauenhassernummer nimmt euch eh keiner ab, Jungs


 
Also, Frauenhasser bin ich bestimmt nicht, aber Frauenversteher offensichtlich auch nicht.   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Frauenhasser bin ich bestimmt nicht, aber Frauenversteher offensichtlich auch nicht.
> 
> VG Martin



Bin Mädchen-Versteher   



Nisch wahr Volker


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter soll ja besser werden.
> 
> Ja, ich mag kein Bier -  eben so wenig wie Kakao aus Tüten.
> 
> VG Martin



Mahlzeit.


Naja ich denke mal das es kein problem sein dürfte für dich noch eine Milchkuh zu besorgen damit du dich direkt drunter legen und zapfen kannst  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir jetzt mal einen zünftigen Samstagskurs mit Technik- und Tourteil sowie anschließendem Grillevent besprechen (um das böse Wort "Planung" zu vermeiden )?
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werd' meinen auch schon mal lüften.
> 
> Wird nach der letzten Benutzung im Pfadfinder-Sommerlager anno domini 1980 etwas miefig sein.
> 
> Bis bald.




Ihhhh.
Da würd ich aber die Waschmaschiene vorziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Kommen eigentlich auch bald wieder Frauen?  *




So gemein wie Martin zu den armen ist   .


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Mädchen-Versteher
> 
> 
> 
> Nisch wahr Volker



Das Unterschreibe ich so


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ihhhh.
> Da würd ich aber die Waschmaschiene vorziehen



Wieso? Ist es bei dir dahinter auch miefig.


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Ist es bei dir dahinter auch miefig.




Naja ich mach es lieber öfter weil mich mal eine Horde müffeliger Wollmäuse angesprungen hat  .


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich mach es lieber öfter weil mich mal eine Horde müffeliger Wollmäuse angesprungen hat  .



Insektophobie, Arachnophobie, Woll-Nagerphobie, ...  

Was kommt noch?


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Insektophobie, Arachnophobie, Woll-Nagerphobie, ...
> 
> Was kommt noch?




Och da ist noch einiges  . Lass dich mal überraschen  .

Ich kann allerdings immer noch keine LMB eintrag sehen.  
Aber ich will ja nicht drängeln


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann allerdings immer noch keine LMB eintrag sehen.
> Aber ich will ja nicht drängeln



Revidiere meine Aussage.

ERSTER


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Mädchen-Versteher
> 
> 
> 
> Nisch wahr Volker


 
Vielleicht hast Du Volkers wahre Natur voll erkannt, so als Mädchen-Versteher und überhaupt und so.  

VG Martin

PS: Wenn das Lagerfeuer aus ist, wird geschlafen.  Ich will dann aber  keine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte und "Ich kann nur einschlafen, wenn Ihr das Licht anmacht, und Michael mich in den Arm nimmt." mehr hören.  Ist das klar?! 

Ich brauche meinen Schlaf, bin schließlich schon über vierzig.   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

@all,

Donnerstag gibt's eine Trailrunde um Altenberg *vor* Martins Fahrtechnik-Kurs.

Wenn Volker bis dahin Nichtraucher ist  , bzw. seine Kondition verbessert hat  , sind wir gegen 19:00 Uhr wieder am NFH. 

Treffen 16:25 am Parkplatz Schöllerhof (wir warten 5 Min.).

Also eintragen Marsch, Marsch  !


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wenn das Lagerfeuer aus ist, wird geschlafen.  Ich will dann aber  keine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte und "Ich kann nur einschlafen, wenn Ihr das Licht anmacht,  und Michael mich in den Arm nimmt." mehr hören.  Ist das klar?!
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Wenn wir Volkers Bi-Xenon Licht anmachen schläft vermutlich gar niemand in Moitzfeld mehr   .


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast Du Volkers wahre Natur voll erkannt, so als Mädchen-Versteher und überhaupt und so.



tjaja wenigstens einer versteht mich hier  .
VG Martin


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wenn das Lagerfeuer aus ist, wird geschlafen.  Ich will dann aber  keine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte und "Ich kann nur einschlafen, wenn Ihr das Licht anmacht, und Michael mich in den Arm nimmt." mehr hören.  Ist das klar?!



Ja wie jetzt  .

Ich dachte genau darum geht es , das Feuer ist doch nur eine nebensächlichkeit  .



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche meinen Schlaf, bin schließlich schon über vierzig.
> 
> VG Martin



Vergiss es   , weil es sind ja JUGENDLICHE RABAUKEN vor Ort  

Ja wie jetzt  .

Ich dachte genau darum geht es , das Feuer ist doch nur eine nebensächlichkeit  .


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir Volkers Bi-Xenon Licht anmachen schläft vermutlich gar niemand in Moitzfeld mehr   .




RICHTISCH


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> Donnerstag gibt's eine Trailrunde um Altenberg *vor* Martins Fahrtechnik-Kurs.
> 
> ...




Wart ab freundchen  .

Ich werde durch den Wald hüpfen wie ein junges Reh  . ( im nächsten Leben    )


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Insektophobie, Arachnophobie, ....
> 
> *Was kommt noch?*







			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och da ist noch einiges  . Lass dich mal überraschen  .




- Lagerfeuer-geht-aus-Phobie
- Gute-Nacht-Geschichten-Phobie
- Ohne-Licht-Schlaf-Phobie
- Im-Arm-Einschlaf-Phobie
- Morgens-Wach-Werd-Phobie
- ...
- ..


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> - Lagerfeuer-geht-aus-Phobie
> - Gute-Nacht-Geschichten-Phobie
> - Ohne-Licht-Schlaf-Phobie
> - Im-Arm-Einschlaf-Phobie
> ...





Unteranderem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Die zwei noch freien Plätze waren dann auch innerhalb einer Stunde weg.
> Am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr trafen sich 5 weibliche und 3 männliche BikerInnen in der Hardt, um sich fahrtechnisch "weiterbilden" zu lassen.
> Einige Stimmen zum Kurs (von den IBC-Forumsmitgliedern Claudia, Nicole und Guido) könnt ihr hier im Gästebuch nachlesen.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh, hier gehen die Frauen hin. SIT, die Frauenversteher. 

Naja   , letztendlich ist nur wichtig, dass die Fahrtechnik verbessert wird. Mit wem und wie ist zweirangig.

Lassen wir uns nicht beirren und setzen unser Hardcore-Fahrtechniktraining fort.  

Apropo Hardcore:

Besondere Wünsche für Donnerstag (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht Grillen etc.):

Schreiben Sie Fahrtechnikonkel Juchhu!  

Wir setzen die besten Psychologen und Drillinspektoren ein, Sie fertig zu machen, äh Ihr Problem zu lösen.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Hardcore:
> 
> Besondere Wünsche für Donnerstag (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht Grillen etc.):
> 
> ...




Öhhh. Wie wäre es mit ein wenig herumdropen   . ( allerdings diesmal leider ohne Paletten    )


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar,

da die alte Schlüsselstelle  nun kein Problem mehr darstellt (außer für den Erklärbären himself), da sie bereits von blutigen Anfängern gemeistert wurde, vielleicht sogar von den SIT-Frauen  , sollten wir sie präparieren.

Fürs Erste können wir ja ein paar Stufen reinhacken.
Schaffst Du das bis Donnerstag, Martin?


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klar,
> 
> da die alte Schlüsselstelle  nun kein Problem mehr darstellt (außer für den Erklärbären himself), da sie bereits von blutigen Anfängern gemeistert wurde, vielleicht sogar von den SIT-Frauen  , sollten wir sie präparieren.
> 
> ...




Aber bitte min. 20-30cm weil alles andere ist langweilig


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klar,
> 
> da die alte Schlüsselstelle nun kein Problem mehr darstellt (*außer für den Erklärbären himself*), da sie bereits von blutigen Anfängern gemeistert wurde, vielleicht sogar von den SIT-Frauen  , sollten wir sie präparieren.
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, jetzt steigt ihnen der Größenwahn zu Kopf.  

Da habe u.a. schon uphill hochgeschoben  , da wusstet Ihr noch garnicht wie Schlüsselstelle geschrieben wird.   

Aber ein, zwei, drei Klappspaten sind eine gute Idee. Dann können wir an einigen Stelle ein wenig Trailshaping vornehmen.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, jetzt steigt ihnen der Größenwahn zu Kopf.
> 
> Da habe u.a. schon uphill hochgeschoben  , da wusstet Ihr noch garnicht wie Schlüsselstelle geschrieben wird.
> 
> ...





Pah


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

*Achtung, Achtung !!!*

*Neuer Fahrtechnikkurs-Termin für den 28.07.2005 ins LMB eingestellt. Link für Anmeldung in meiner Signatur.*

Lehrinhalte für den 28.07.2005 und der Bericht vom 21.07.2005 werden noch hier eingestellt.

After-Fahrtechnikkurs-Grillen nicht ausgeschlossen.  
Achtung, wenn ggf. anschließender Grillevent, dann Selbstversorgung.

(Männer-)Grill wird von Volker gestellt (hoffe ich doch, bütte, bütte   ).

Biertisch und zwei Bänke stelle ich  , vorausgesetzt  , jemand ist so freundlich , mir beim Transport zu helfen  . Schirme lassen wir zuhause. 

Volker, soll ich Kohle und Anzünder mitbringen, also rein hypothetisch, falls wir unter Umständen ggf. nicht auszuschließen grillen sollten, quasi für den Fall, dass die Spontanität obsiegen sollte. 

VG Martin, Erklärbär und GMS(*)

Legende:
* GMS = Grillmastersupervisor


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> *Achtung, Achtung !!!*
> 
> ...




Männergrill habe ich keinen mehr. Ist zum Mädchengrill mutiert.


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Aber du bist ja jetzt doch am PLANEN , weil Bänke und so   .


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Männergrill habe ich keinen mehr. Ist zum Mädchengrill mutiert.


 
Zickst DU jetzt hier rum, oder bringst Du ihn mit?

Ein Mann ein Wort, ein Mädchen ein ..."  

VG Martin

PS: Ich kann auch meinen 'riesigen' Kugelgrill mitbringen. Die Letzten bekommen dann im Morgengrauen ihr HappaHappa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du bist ja jetzt doch am PLANEN , weil Bänke und so   .


 
Das ist nicht Planen, das ist *Brain*storming.  Quasi der Gewittersturm in meinem Kopf.   

VG Martin

PS: Ingo @Hilljumper hat wieder zugeschlagen. Der schnellste Eintrager der Welt.   Auf dem Weg zum Lance Armstrong des LMB zu werden.


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zickst DU jetzt hier rum, oder bringst Du ihn mit?
> 
> Ein Mann ein Wort, ein Mädchen ein ..."
> 
> ...




   


Ich dachte eigentlich immer das Mädchen rumzicken müssen   


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: siehst du , du bist doch wieder am Planen


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht Planen, das ist *Brain*storming.  Quasi der Gewittersturm in meinem Kopf.
> 
> VG Martin



Gewitter oder Unwetter


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gewitter oder Unwetter


 
Meeeppp, gelbe Karte für Respektlosigkeit.  

Schreibe einhundert Mal auf die Fahrtechniktafel: 

"Ich habe die Bemerkungen meines Fahrtechnikguides nicht zu hinterfragen. Außerdem schweige ich ehrfürchtig, wenn Männer (also keine Jungspunde) planen." 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Meeeppp, gelbe Karte für Respektlosigkeit.
> 
> Schreibe einhundert Mal auf die Fahrtechniktafel:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> *Achtung, Achtung !!!*
> 
> ...



ERSTER   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> After-Fahrtechnikkurs-Grillen nicht ausgeschlossen.
> Achtung, wenn ggf. anschließender Grillevent, dann Selbstversorgung.
> 
> (Männer-)Grill wird von Volker gestellt (hoffe ich doch, bütte, bütte   ).
> ...




Hey, ich denke, am Donnerstag reden wir über Delgados Fässchen, Grillen mit Bierzelt und Blasmusik war doch gemäß Forumsbeitrag #1517 erst beim nächsten Samstagskurs geplant  

Hat jemand mal eine prophylaktische Salbe für den jungen Rabauken? Nicht dass er noch Planungsherpes bekommt


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ERSTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siehst du das ist es was ich immer sage  " GEPLANT "

Hier herscht momentan die Spontanität


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ERSTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
S c h e i s s  drauf, das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich durch Planung der Spontanität zu enthalten. Wir machen einen Preevent als Generalprobe für den Samstagkurs.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ERSTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fässchen ist geplant. Rest spontan!   
Wer sorgt eigentlich für die Blasmusik  ?



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand mal eine prophylaktische Salbe für den jungen Rabauken? Nicht dass er noch Planungsherpes bekommt



Gibts da auch was von Ratiopharm gegen Volkers Phobien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da auch was von Ratiopharm gegen Volkers Phobien?



Brauch nicht du bringst doch das Faß mit.


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nicht dass er noch Planungsherpes bekommt


 
Das musst gerade Du mit Deinen Job sagen!!!  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Juli 2005)

Spontanität??? hm,, als Projektmanager seid ihr damit auf jeden Fall disqualifiziert


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Spontanität??? hm,, als Projektmanager seid ihr damit auf jeden Fall disqualifiziert




Jippie


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sorgt eigentlich für die Blasmusik  ?



Öhm, die Mädels, die des Nachts mit dem Auto zum Naturfreundehaus fahren???  

Ja is ja gut, war ein Chauvispruch, aber der war provoziert!!!


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das musst gerade Du mit Deinen Job sagen!!!
> 
> VG Martin



Ich bin immun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Gibts da auch was von Ratiopharm gegen Volkers Phobien?


 
Klar, irgendsoeine Salbe mit Ibuprofen in Form eine Vollholzbaseballschlägers.  

Nachhaltig, schafft Ruhe vor Gute-Nacht-Geschichten und anderen Phobien für Stunden. Sorgt für ruhigen Schlaf und eine erholsame Nacht für alle anderen.

Repeztfrei aus dem Hause Erklärbär.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, die Mädels, die des Nachts mit dem Auto zum Naturfreundehaus fahren???
> 
> Ja is ja gut, war ein Chauvispruch, aber der war provoziert!!!





Ohoh was sind das denn für schlimme gedanken hier


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch nicht du bringst doch das Faß mit.



Ahh, mit steigendem Alkoholpegel steigt auch die Resistenz gegen alle sonst widrigen Einflüsse!

Verstehe


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, irgendsoeine Salbe mit Ibuprofen in Form eine Vollholzbaseballschlägers.
> 
> Nachhaltig, schafft Ruhe vor Gute-Nacht-Geschichten und anderen Phobien für Stunden. Sorgt für ruhigen Schlaf und eine erholsame Nacht für alle anderen.
> 
> ...




Cool   . Endlich mal einer der aus erfahrung spricht  . Wie sah es denn mit den Nebenwirkungen aus


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Spontanität??? hm,, als Projektmanager seid ihr damit auf jeden Fall disqualifiziert


 
He, was heißt hier disqualifiziert? Ich arbeite für Medienmuckels. Da wird erst gemacht, geplant wird nach der Absetzung aus dem Programm.  

VG martin


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, die Mädels, die des Nachts mit dem Auto zum Naturfreundehaus fahren???
> 
> Ja is ja gut, war ein Chauvispruch, aber der war provoziert!!!



Steilvorlage genutzt


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh, mit steigendem Alkoholpegel steigt auch die Resistenz gegen alle sonst widrigen Einflüsse!
> 
> Verstehe


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Cool  . Endlich mal einer der aus erfahrung spricht  . Wie sah es denn mit den Nebenwirkungen aus


 
Keine für den Anwender, höchstens Muskelkater sofern man den Vollholzbaseballschläger mehrmals schwingt und damit zuschlägt. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Keine für den Anwender, höchstens Muskelkater sofern man den Vollholzbaseballschläger mehrmals schwingt und damit zuschlägt.
> 
> VG Martin



Also Muskelkater würd mich ja belasten


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also Muskelkater würd mich ja belasten


 
Nett von Dir, dass Du Dir als mitdemVollholzbaseballschlägerGeschlagene Gedanken um meinen Muskelkater machst. Das ist schon ein sehr ordentlicher altruistischer Zug von Dir. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nett von Dir, dass Du Dir als mitdemVollholzbaseballschlägerGeschlagene Gedanken um meinen Muskelkater machst. Das ist schon ein sehr ordentlicher altruistischer Zug von Dir.
> 
> VG Martin




Tja ich mach mir halt sorgen um deine Gesundheit   ( in deinem Alter sollte man ein wenig vorsichtig damit umgehen   )


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ich mach mir halt sorgen um deine Gesundheit  ( in deinem Alter sollte man ein wenig vorsichtig damit umgehen   )


 
Vielleicht sollte ich mich auf max. einen Schlag beschränken. Die späteren Anwendungen zur Erhaltung der nächtlichen Ruhe können ja die anderen machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich mich auf max. einen Schlag beschränken. Die späteren Anwendungen zur Erhaltung der nächtlichen Ruhe können ja die anderen machen.
> 
> VG Martin




Naja wenn die Teilnehmerzahl so bleibt wie sie gerade ist habe ich ja nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn die Teilnehmerzahl so bleibt wie sie gerade ist habe ich ja nochmal glück gehabt


 
Vorsicht, der Mann ist ein Planer und zwar ohne Herpes. Der braucht ewig lang, um zu einem Ergebis zu kommen. Aber wenn der zuhaut, ist Ende im Gelände. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, der Mann ist ein Planer und zwar ohne Herpes. Der braucht ewig lang, um zu einem Ergebis zu kommen. Aber wenn der zuhaut, ist Ende im Gelände.
> 
> VG Martin





  . Dann mal schnell zur Schlüsselstelle mit dir und anfangen zu präparieren.


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

bin auch wieder da. Was gibt es neues?


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch wieder da. Was gibt es neues?


 
Nichts. 
Alles wie immer. 

VG Martin

PS: Wie war der Urlaub?


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wie war der Urlaub?


wollt ihr Bilder sehen? (Achtung, Sehnsuchtgefährdet!!)


PS: www.juchhu.de funzt bei mir nicht


----------



## Kabadose (25. Juli 2005)

:kotz:   Hallo Martin,   :kotz:
oder JuchHu:kotz: oder wer immer Du bist,
Du solltest Dir mal über legen was für ne AROGANTE Kinderk...e Du hier schreibst, krümmer Du Dich um Dein Forum und geb endlich frieden.
Was wir hier wollen ist biken, ob mit Fahrtechnik oder ohne ist egal.
Wenn Du was Persönliches zu beanstanden hast, ruf Sie an und sprecht Euch aus, doch vermutlich wirst Du dann den kürzeren ziehen, genauso wie hier im Forum.
:kotz: Dich in Deinem Forum aus.
 Wir können Deine unqualifizierten Ausdrucksweise, Fehlinterpretationen und Arroganz nicht mehr ertragen!

Was DEINEN :kotz:Toilettenwagen angeht, auf welches endlos gegen 0 Niveau willst Du denn mit Deinem Ansehen hier noch sinken, es geht nicht tiefer. Übrigens Du solltes sehr aufpassen das man Dich im Wald nicht beim Pin.keln nicht anzeigt, Beweisfotos gibt es genug.
:kotz:
Techniktraining für Frauen gibts auch am Do  . nur nicht beim Martin :kotz: sondern von mir    ,
denn der kann sich rhetorisch vielleicht gut ausdrücken, doch was die Praxis anbelangt, ist er einen Quantensprung davon entfernt, was er selbst lehrt :kotz:.

Man könnte auch überlegen das man Dich :kotz: aus dem IBC Forum ausschließt.

Hoffentlich treffen wir uns nicht noch mal Kaba Dose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wollt ihr Bilder sehen? (Achtung, Sehnsuchtgefährdet!!)
> 
> 
> PS: www.juchhu.de funzt bei mir nicht




Hallo Katharina.

Schön das du wieder da bist  .
Wie war der Urlaub , das Wetter und überhaupt alles. Hoffe du hattest einige schöne Tage gehabt.

Natürlich wollen wir Bilder sehen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da wir noch den ein oder anderen freien Platz haben, möchte ich auch hier anbieten, dass Ihr Euer erworbenes Können in den Alpen antesten könnt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148964

Schaut einfach mal dort herein und überlegt, ob Ihr vielleicht Lust und Laune habt, spontan mitzufahren. Ob jetzt am ersten Wochenende, am zweiten Wochenende oder die ganze Zeit, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.

Am ersten Wochenende besteht sogar noch die Möglichkeit, eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

Hi,

nun die kleine Auswahl der Urlaubsbilder... Späßle!


1. Woche, Vinschgau 

Glurns:









Ortler:





Reschenpaß:


















Münstertal




Umbrailpaßstraße:











Vinschgauimpressionen:













*******************
nur ein kurzer Abstecher ins Engadin, Piz Palü (?)





*******************
2. Woche, Bodensee:




Straße beim Bodensee:




Wasserburg:


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

Nachschlag:

nochmal Reschenpaß, ja, ich bin sehr naß geworden, Temperatursturz von 27°C auf 10°C und ich mußte da wieder runter und hatte nur ein dünnes Windjäckchen mit.... 300HM tiefer war kein Regen mehr und als ich am Camping wieder angekommen war (noch mal 300HM tiefer) war ich von der Sonne (!!) wieder trocken....




berühmt am Reschenpaß:





noch mal Glurns (Sehenswert)





Bodensee:




der Regen kommt...




... ist da...






Gummibärchen sollte man nicht im Zelt liegen lassen. Ansonsten gibt es ganz große Gummibären (hatten geschmacklich nix verloren  )


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Kabadose schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:   Hallo Martin,   :kotz:
> oder JuchHu:kotz: oder wer immer Du bist,
> Du solltest Dir mal über legen was für ne AROGANTE Kinderk...e Du hier schreibst, krümmer Du Dich um Dein Forum und geb endlich frieden.
> Was wir hier wollen ist biken, ob mit Fahrtechnik oder ohne ist egal.
> ...



Also ich als ( fast ) außenstehender    finde das da immer zwei dazugehören.
Einer der Postet und einer der Antwortet.  
Ihr hättet ja gar nicht weiter drauf eingehen brauchen ( find ich zumindest )


Gruß

Volker


P.S.:Ging das auch mit ein paar weniger  :kotz:  Smileys?


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katharina.
> 
> Schön das du wieder da bist  .
> Wie war der Urlaub , das Wetter und überhaupt alles. Hoffe du hattest einige schöne Tage gehabt.
> ...


Bilder hab ich ja gerade gepostet. 

Wie es war? sehr gemischt. Das Wetter war Anfangs nicht wirklich prickelnd, das Wetter kann doch recht schnell wechseln und wenn Einheimische über den bald kommenden Regen reden, dann sollte man zusehen, das man höhe verliert, ansonsten friert man ganz erbärmlich. 

Blöd war, das ich die Höhe überhaupt nicht vertragen habe. Mir war nur noch Speiübel und schwindelig, wenn es so um/ab die 2000m war. Das ist dem Radeln in den Alpen nicht zuträglich  Deswegen war ich nur einen Tag im Engadin* und bin dann an den Bodensee weiter gefahren. 

*um 11:30 angekommen, ausgestiegen, es drehte sich alles, gewartet, um 13h in der Lage das Zelt auszupacken, um 14h stand es irgendwie, Alternative gesucht. am nächsten morgen konnte ich immerhin freihändig stehen. Da macht es keinen Sinn, noch höher und dann mit dem Rad zu fahren. 


Bodensee: 
manchmal sehr naß, manchmal sehr schwül, meist sehr windig, sehr schöne Sträßchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Nachschlag:
> 
> nochmal Reschenpaß, ja, ich bin sehr naß geworden, Temperatursturz von 27°C auf 10°C und ich mußte da wieder runter und hatte nur ein dünnes Windjäckchen mit.... 300HM tiefer war kein Regen mehr und als ich am Camping wieder angekommen war (noch mal 300HM tiefer) war ich von der Sonne (!!) wieder trocken....
> 
> ...




Boah. Ich glaub ich habe gerade meine Sommer Depresionen bekommen  . Das war jetzt aber gemein von dir soooo tolle Bilder hier reinzustellen. Will auch dort hin   .


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Boah. Ich glaub ich habe gerade meine Sommer Depresionen bekommen  . Das war jetzt aber gemein von dir soooo tolle Bilder hier reinzustellen. Will auch dort hin   .


ich hatte vorgewarnt


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Kommst du auch am Donnerstag? Wenn ja bring mal mehr Bilder mit. ( Lechz , Sabber )


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du auch am Donnerstag? Wenn ja bring mal mehr Bilder mit. ( Lechz , Sabber )


nee, Donnerstag abend muß ich arbeiten (vorletzte mal, nächste Woche bin ich schon in der Pfalz). Mehr Bilder hab ich nicht, hab dieses mal nur sehr wenig Bilder gemacht.


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> nee, Donnerstag abend muß ich arbeiten (vorletzte mal, nächste Woche bin ich schon in der Pfalz). Mehr Bilder hab ich nicht, hab dieses mal nur sehr wenig Bilder gemacht.



Schade  . Weil diesen Donnerstag werfen große ereignisse ihre schatten voraus    .


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Schade  . Weil diesen Donnerstag werfen große ereignisse ihre schatten voraus    .


was denn?


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> was denn?




Och so unspektakuläre sachen wie : Die Wälder unsicher machen , Grillen , Bier trinken , Zelten etc.   . Einfach mal die letzten 100 Postings durchlesen da werden Sie geholfen  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och so unspektakuläre sachen wie : Die Wälder unsicher machen , Grillen , Bier trinken , Zelten etc.   . Einfach mal die letzten 100 Postings durchlesen da werden Sie geholfen  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

>




Nicht traurig sein  . Wird bestimmt noch mehr von solchen spontanen aktionen geben  . ( bin gerade dabei alle zu mehr sponanität zu erziehen   )


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Wo stecken eigentlich die anderen schon wieder   .

Hallo @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wollt ihr Bilder sehen? (Achtung, Sehnsuchtgefährdet!!)


 
Schöne Bilder!  Leider so wenige.   

Warst DU denn nur mit dem MTB unterwegs? Sehe auf keinem Bild einen SSP oder hab' ich was auf den Augen?   



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> PS: www.juchhu.de funzt bei mir nicht


 
Naja, so toll ist sie auch nicht. Aber für an einem alternativen Fernsehabend hingehauen, gehts eigentlich. 

Was genau funktioniert nicht?

Mac oder Wintel?
Betriebssystem?
Browser und Version?
VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder!  Leider so wenige.
> 
> Warst DU denn nur mit dem MTB unterwegs? Sehe auf keinem Bild einen SSP oder hab' ich was auf den Augen?


ja, ich war nur mit meinen beiden Schaltern (Renner und MTB) unterwegs. Bin halt manchmal verweichlicht  und im Vinschgau hätte ich da mitunter 22:34 montieren müssen  Am Bodensee hätte ich dann gut mit dem SSP fahren können. 



Ich konnte nur an so wenig Tagen Fotos machen, ansonsten war das Wetter nur sch****  



uups, jetzt wird die Seite angezeigt....


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich war nur mit meinen beiden Schaltern (Renner und MTB) unterwegs. Bin halt manchmal verweichlicht  und im Vinschgau hätte ich da mitunter 22:34 montieren müssen  Am Bodensee hätte ich dann gut mit dem SSP fahren können.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich konnte nur an so wenig Tagen Fotos machen, ansonsten war das Wetter nur sch****


 
Hier war es leider auch sehr durchwachsen. 



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> uups, jetzt wird die Seite angezeigt....


 
Ich wars nicht. Ich hab nichts gemacht. Ehrlich!  

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wars nicht. Ich hab nichts gemacht. Ehrlich!


das sagen sie alle........


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hier war es leider auch sehr durchwachsen.
> 
> VG Martin




Naja durchwachsen ist ja wohl noch sehr milde ausgedrückt  .

Einen Tag tropische Temperaturen und am nächsten Tag ein Sibirischer Kälteeinbruch  .
Aber was solls nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja durchwachsen ist ja wohl noch sehr milde ausgedrückt  .
> 
> Einen Tag tropische Temperaturen und am nächsten Tag ein Sibirischer Kälteeinbruch  .
> Aber was solls nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


 
Sollte, ja muss es nicht gerade "... nur die Harten kommen in die Hardt" heißen?!
 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte, ja muss es nicht gerade "... nur die Harten kommen in die Hardt" heißen?!
> 
> 
> VG Martin




Naja darauf können wir uns auch noch einigen  . Wobei du hast sogar recht : Grillen bei starkem Wind und so fiesem niesel - richtigen Regen   .


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja darauf können wir uns auch noch einigen  . Wobei du hast sogar recht : Grillen bei starkem Wind und so fiesem niesel - richtigen Regen   .


 
Klar, im Innenraum Deines Servicemobils, das fast abgefackelt wäre.  

So, den dramatischen Gerüch(t)en zu urteilen.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, im Innenraum Deines Servicemobils, das fast abgefackelt wäre.
> 
> So, den dramatischen Gerüch(t)en zu urteilen.
> 
> VG Martin



NeNe. Wir haben ja nur vorgebeugt. Es bestand zu keiner Zeit eine Gefahr weder für den Grill noch für die Würstchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

Hast du eigentlich schon eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für die Bierzeltgarnitur gefunden  . ( Nur für den Fall das wir spontan grillen wollen    )


----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Martin , kurz noch zur aktuellen Fahrtechnikangebotsdiskussion. Das Folgende ist wohl im Postinggewitter untergegangen. Beide diskutierten Angebote machen meiner Meinung nach Sinn.   

VG Guido



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, noch mal vielen Dank für Deine Erklärungen und Deine ganzen Bemühungen zum Thema MTB - Fahrtechnik . Es war sehr beeindruckend mit welchem rethorischen Talent   Du Deine Themen darstellen konntest. Ebenso sehr beeindruchend war Deine Demonstration verschiedener MTB -Fahrtechniken.
> Ich habe Einiges gelernt . Wichtig waren für mich das richtige Bremsen _(wennse funktionieren  )_ und die Uphill /Downhill Fahrtechniken, Sofern ich das nicht direkt wieder _(altersbedingt  ) _ vergesse , dann nehme ich eine ganze Menge für meine zukünftigen _(jetzt noch mehr leicht easy extrem relaxed , was auch immer  ) _ KFL - Touren mit.
> 
> Frustriert   war ich über mein extrem mangelhaftes Koordinatoionsvermögen    beim Vorderrad Heben. Ganz ehrlich mit sowas habe ich mich auch mein ganzes Leben nicht beschäftigt und auch nie dafür interessiert. Hätte ich wohl mal besser . Jerzt wirds schwer das zu erlernen  - aber es gibt andererseits auch mind. 1000 andere nette Dinge die ich ausprobiert habe.
> ...


----------



## steve_cologne (25. Juli 2005)

Huhu, 

ich war ja heute den ganzen Tag nicht online und musste die 3 Seite mit Postings nachlesen, schließlich muss ja auf dem neusten Stand mit dem "brainstorming" bleiben !

Nicht das ich nachher noch datt Grillgut einkaufe und plötzlich muss ich die leckeren Sachen zu Hause braten.

Eine Frage kam mir beim lesen allerdings in den Sinn:

ARBEITET IHR EIGENTLICH ?????


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist hier sehr unübersichtlich geworden.
Das wichtige vom unwichtigen zu trennen...

Bis Mittwoch habe ich noch Urlaub.  
Am Do. muss ich wieder Arbeiten und werde erst ca. 16:00Uhr Daheim sein.



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> Donnerstag gibt's eine Trailrunde um Altenberg *vor* Martins Fahrtechnik-Kurs.
> ...
> ...



Also werde ich nicht um 16:25Uhr in Altenberg sein können.
Danke, Delgado, für das Angebot vielleicht mal zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt.
Ebenso muss ich Freitag wieder früh raus.



			
				steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ARBEITET IHR EIGENTLICH ?????



Daher eine berechtigte Frage.
Mal sehen wie am Donnerstag das Wetter wird, zumal ich fürchte, das meine Hinterradnabe bald den Geist aufgibt. Und mir fehlen noch die Scheibenbremsen zum Umbau...


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nachfolgend der Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs vom 21.07.2005.

Kurz nach 18:00 Uhr gings es los zur obligatorischen Singletrailrunde (STR).

Frank @FranG
Ingo @Hilljumper
Klaus @REDKING
Steve @steve_cologne
Tim @TimG
und Martin @juchhu
Fast direkt auf den Hardter Rücken, denn auf dem Weg dorthin kam uns Steve mit seinen Auto entgegen. Ein kurzes "Ja, wir warten oben an der Schutzhütte auf Dich!", und wenig später kam Steve den Berg hoch und brachte Frank im 'Schlepptau' mit.

Zum Aufwärmen gings den bekannten ST zur Grube Cox runter. Dort eine Halbumquerung und die 'Gardasee-Abfahrt' zur Grube Cox runter. Kurzes Gedenken des gesperrten Bike-Diving-Trails und Aufwärmen von vergangenen Geschichten und im Uphill wieder aus der Grube. Kurze Strecke über FAB und dem unteren ST zur altbekannten Schlüsselstelle.

Hier konnten sich dann gleich drei in die "ewige Bestenliste dieser Schlüsselstelle" eintragen. Auf Anhieb? Nicht ganz, denn Ingo @Hilljumber versuchte mit seinem spektakulärem Horizontal(p)flug der Schlüsselstelle die Steilheit zu nehmen.







Doch dieser Rückschlag entmutigte ihn nicht. Kurzes Sammeln, einige meditative Übungen, zweiter Anlauf. Perfekt! 

Klaus setzte alle Tipps direkt um und ...






hatte sogar noch Zeit, dem Kameramann entgegen zu lächeln.  

Steves Schlüsselstellenbewältigung war so gut, dass seine zweite Fahrt auf Video festgehalten wurde. Zu Recht. Leider gelingt es dem Erklärbären immer noch nicht, die Videos upzuloaden. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die drei Erstbezwinger. 

Frank hüpfte derweil gelangweilt von der Schlüsselstelle II. 

Da die Zeit langsam drängte, ging es über FAB Richtung Parkplatz/Treffpunkt.


Auf dem Parkplatz am Naturfreundehaus warteten schon die anderen.

Dort angekommen war die Gruppe fast (*) vollständig.

Frank @FranG
Guido @Montana
Ingo @Hilljumper
Klaus @REDKING
Michael @Delgado (*)
Steve @steve_cologne
Tim @TimG
Thomas @metzy
Thomas @TAU
Volker @volker_k (*)
und Martin @juchhu
* = stießen nach Beendigung ihrer STR in Altenberg hinzu.

Kleiner Singletrail ab in die Grube unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses.

Kurz nach 19:00 Uhr ging es dann richtig los.

Erklärung der Grundposition, Halte- und Balanciertechnik, langsames Rollen, erste Versuche auf dem Bike zu stehen, Vermittlung der Ticktechnik d.h. Krafteinleitung ohne Schwerpunktverlagerung in Längsachse  .






*Thomas @TAU schwebt über seinem Bike*

Grundsätzliches zur Bremstechnik: Richtige Bremshaltung, Schwerpunktverlagerung, Arm- und Beinhaltung, Bremshebelpositionierung, Griffttechnik Stichwort Trialbremshaltung oder ein Finger ist genug. 

Dann aus mittlerer Geschwindigkeit Hinterradbremsen bis zur Blockade. Bei Ausbrechen des Hinterrades gefühlvolles Gegenlenken und Bremsen bis zum Stillstand. Kurzes Ausbalancieren, Ticktechnik und weiter.

Nun das Ganze mit der Vorderradbremse. Einweisung und Hinweis auf richtige Bremshalteposition bei max. Vorderradbremskraft. Ziel ist aus langsamer bis mittlerer Geschwindigkeit das Vorderrad zur Blockade zu bringen. Sobald das Vorderrad blockiert, soll die Bremse sofort wieder gelöst werden.

Zweifelnde Blicke, ob dies nicht nicht Abflug einiger Probanden quittiert wird. Doch siehe da, alle machen es richtig, keiner fliegt ab. 






*Frank mit perfekter Haltung*

Nun Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit, und nun soll das Vorderrad zum Blockieren gebracht werden. Sobald es blockiert, soll gefühlvoll die Bremskraft reduziert werden, um die Blockade zu lösen. Das Ganze soll bis zum Stillstand wiederholt werden. Quasi ein menschliches ABS. 

Nun werden Übung eins und drei verbunden. 






*Steve und Ingo im Anflug*

Als letzte Übung soll nun aus hoher Geschwindigkeit mit beiden Bremsen maximale Bremskraft angebremst werden und im Falle einer Blockade die Bremskraft knapp unterhalb der Blockadekraft gesenkt werden. Im Idealfall handelt es sich um das sogenannte 'ökologische Bremsen', d.h. ohne Bremsspuren zu hinterlassen.






*Guido, der Mann, der keine Spuren hinterläßt*

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt trennte sich die Gruppe. Die einen fingen mit großen Up- und Downhillprüfung an. 

Die anderen ...

Ingo @Hilljumper
Michael @Delgado
Steve @steve_cologne
Volker @volker_k
kümmerten sich um ihr und später auch um mein leibliches Wohl. 
Und so lag in kürzester Zeit ein leckerer Geruch von gegrilltem Fleisch über Grube. Nicht gerade konzentrationsfördernd. 

Die Harten machten sich nun bei leicht einsetzendem Nieselregen an mehrere interessante Übungen.

Uphill: steile FAB, mittelbreit mit Steigungen zwischen 30-50% (= max. 30°  )

1. Übung: Anfahren am Berg. Richtige Einstellung des Bikes. Gff. Gabel absenken, Sattel auf persönliche Max-Position, richtige Gangwahl, kleines Kettenblatt, 2-5 Gang auf der Kassette (je nach Kraft und Untergrund). Hinterradbremse halten, Bike max. 90° zum Hang, mit hangaufwärtsgerichtetem Fuss abstützen, der andere Fuss positioniert das hangabwärtsgerichtete Pedal auf 11:00 / 01:00 Uhr, einklicken wenn Klickies vorhanden. Oberkörper richtet sich auf und holt Schwung und bewegt sich mit gleichzeitigem Armeinknicken in einer Liegestützabwärtsbewegung Richtung Lenker. Zeitgleich beginnt der hangabwärtszeigende Fuss ruhig und gleichförmig mit der Pedalierbewegung. Nun wird der hangaufwärtsgerichtete Fuss auf das Pedal aufgesetzt, aber nicht einklicken. Nun mit beiden Füßen pedalieren und das Bike in einem flüssigen Kreisbogen Hang aufwärtslenken. Dabei den Oberkörper immer etwas mehr in Richtung Lenker herunterführen, als man meint, was ausreichend sei. Maximalen Druck auf den Lenker bringen. Das Becken wird in der Anfangspedalierbewegung -nachdem beide Füße pedalieren - soweit als möglich nach vorne geschoben. Aber nur so weit, wie gerade noch Druck auf die Sattelspitze gebracht werden kann. Nachdem wir uns nun optimal positioniert haben, wird nun erst der ehemals hangaufwärtsgerichtete Fuß eingeklickt.

2. Übung Anhalten am Berg

Zum Anhalten am Berg lenken wir in einen Kreisbogen, sodaß idealerweise das Bike im 90° Winkel zum Hang positioniert wird. Der hangaufwärtsgerichtete Fuß klickt aus, der hangabwärtsgerichtete Fuss führt das Pedal auf 06:00 Uhr, abbremsen und kurz vor dem Stillstand stützt sich der hangaufwärtsgerichtet Fuss ab. 

Ab- und Aufsteigen aufs Bike erfolgt immer mit gezogenen Bremsen Hang aufwärts.

Downhill: steile FAB, mittelbreit mit Gefälle zwischen 30-50% (= max. -30° )

3. Übung: Anfahren am Berg. Richtige Einstellung des Bikes. Gff. Federweg maximieren, Sattel auf persönliche Min-Position, richtige Gangwahl, mittleres Kettenblatt, 3-5 Gang auf der Kassette (je nach Kraft und Untergrund). Hinterradbremse halten, Bike max. 90° zum Hang, mit hangaufwärtsgerichtetem Fuss abstützen, der andere Fuss positioniert das hangabwärtsgerichtete Pedal auf 11:00 / 01:00 Uhr, einklicken wenn Klickies vorhanden. Oberkörper ist aufgerichtet, Beckenknochen werden leicht über die hintere Sattelkante geschoben. Die Arme sind fast durchgestreckt. Zeitgleich beginnt der hangabwärtszeigende Fuss ruhig und gleichförmig mit der Pedalierbewegung. Nun wird der hangaufwärtsgerichtete Fuss auf das Pedal aufgesetzt, aber nicht einklicken. Nun mit beiden Füßen pedalieren und das Bike in einem flüssigen Kreisbogen Hang abwärtslenken. Dabei nun das Becken über die Sattelkante in Richtung Hinterrad schieben und zwar um so mehr und tiefer je steiler der Downhill ist. Nachdem wir uns nun optimal positioniert haben, wird nun erst der ehemals hangaufwärtsgerichtete Fuß eingeklickt.
Die Arme und Finger stützen sich stabil aber nicht verkrampfend am Lenker ab. Je nach Gefälle und gwünschter Geschwindigkeit werden nun die bremsen eingesetzt (Bremskraftverteilung ca. 70% vorne und 30% hinten). Bei Blockade an einem Rad sofort die Bremskraft leicht veringern, um die Blockade zu lösen. Nur drehende Räder können Seitenhaltekräfte übertragen. 

4. Übung: Anfahren am Berg bei extremer Steilheit und zu geringer Wegesbreite, um im 90° Winkel oder zumindestens schräg im Hang positionieren zu können. Richtige Einstellung des Bikes. Gff. Federweg maximieren, Sattel auf persönliche Min-Position, richtige Gangwahl, mittleres Kettenblatt, 3-5 Gang auf der Kassette (je nach Kraft und Untergrund). Bike wird in Fahrtrichtung hangabwärts ausgerichtet. Die Arme sind fast durch gestreckt und halten beide Bremsen. Wir stehen hinter dem Sattel, Hinterrad zwischen unseren Füssen. Die Pedale unseres Schokoladenfusses wird auf 12:00 Uhr positioniert. Der andere Fuß wird etwas weiter vom Hinterrad querab zur Nabe positioniert (Die beiden Laufräde und dieser Fuß bilden einen Dreistand). Der Schokoladenfuss wird eingeklickt. Mit einem gefühlvollen Abstoß des freien Fusses werden die Bremsen langsam gelöst. Der Schokoladenfuß versucht nun das Pedal in 10:00-11:00 bzw. 01:00-02:00 Uhr zu halten, während der freie Fuss auf der freien Pedale aufgesetzt und eingeklickt wird. Mit leichtem Ausfedern der Beine und Hochschieben des Beckens positionieren wir uns wieder in unserer optimalen Downhillposition.

Tja, all dies, was sich so leicht liest, stellte für die Teilnehmer erstmal eine gewisse Herausforderung dar. Aber zunehmender Übung lang es immer besser.

Zum Abschluß wurde die 5. Übung gemacht. Dabei sollte im Downhill im steilen Bereich bis auf Stillstand abgebremst werden und hinter dem Sattel abgestiegen werden. Warum im Downhill nicht zwischen Lenker und Sattel gestoppt und abzusteigen versucht werden sollte, zeigt der Erklärbär aufs Eindrucksvollste, allerdings ohne Anschauungssturz. 

Langsam wurde der Nieselregen stärker. Und da es schon auf 21:30 Uhr zu ging, wurde der Fahrtechnikkurs abgepfiffen und in Richtung Futterstelle gefahren. Dort wurde mir ein zuTode gegrillte Würstchen feierlich überreicht. Es folgte eine kurze Schlußbesprechung und anschließender Heimtransport durch Ingo @Hilljumper.  

Ein Basics-Fahrtechnikkurs, wie er im Lehrbuch steht. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2005)

Bis Donnerstag gehen meine Bremsen wieder viel  besser.   Da fehlte Material und damit die richtige Power.   VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Guido, der Mann, der keine Spuren hinterläßt*
> 
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> ich war ja heute den ganzen Tag nicht online und musste die 3 Seite mit Postings nachlesen, schließlich muss ja auf dem neusten Stand mit dem "brainstorming" bleiben !
> 
> ...




Morgäääähn.

Natürlich , nicht   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist hier sehr unübersichtlich geworden.
> Das wichtige vom unwichtigen zu trennen...



Hier ist Alles wichtig!




			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Bis Mittwoch habe ich noch Urlaub.
> Am Do. muss ich wieder Arbeiten und werde erst ca. 16:00Uhr Daheim sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst ja 16:00 Uhr am Parkplatz am Technologiepark sein.
Einen können wir noch mitnehmen.

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

Kabadose schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:   Hallo Martin,   :kotz:
> oder JuchHu:kotz: oder wer immer Du bist,
> Du solltest Dir mal über legen was für ne AROGANTE Kinderk...e Du hier schreibst, krümmer Du Dich um Dein Forum und geb endlich frieden.
> Was wir hier wollen ist biken, ob mit Fahrtechnik oder ohne ist egal.
> ...



Hi Lutz 

ich fint dem Maatin auch foll doff :kotz: 

imer nimt där mich nich ernst weeil ich Mädchen binn  

Und immär di Aroganz gegen Fraun is gaanz schlim.

Ich kan disch nisch mer ertragen Maatin  :kotz: 

Ich kom auch gans bestimmt nisch zu dein Fahrteschnick kurs.

un lass Endlich die Karin in Ruhe sonst wirst du noch von dem forun ausgeschlosen.

hier nimmdas  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  


Hofe das wir uns nie sehn

Kaba Dose (Kotz-  .. ähh Kampf-Emanze)


----------



## steve_cologne (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nachfolgend der Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs vom 21.07.2005.
> 
> ...



WAAAAS ?????   

*Kurz nach 18:00 Uhr ?* Ich habe euch um 17:55 Uhr am Berg getroffen, ihr seid zu früh losgefahren!!!

ES GIBT SOGAR ZEUGEN!    

Gruß
Steve


----------



## Hilljumper (26. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lutz
> 
> ich fint dem Maatin auch foll doff :kotz: ..........
> 
> ...




"Ich teile Ihre Meinung nicht, aber ich würde mein Leben dafür einsetzen, daß Sie sie äußern dürfen" 

Voltaire


In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lutz
> 
> ich fint dem Maatin auch foll doff :kotz:
> 
> ...


 
O Mädchen, o Mädchen?!
Hilfe, eine Schizophrene und dann auch noch im falschen Forum. 
Guckst DU besser hier: 

www. psychiatrie-heute.de oder www. ichbinsofroh,dassicheinMädchenbin.de

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> WAAAAS ?????
> 
> *Kurz nach 18:00 Uhr ?* Ich habe euch um 17:55 Uhr am Berg getroffen, ihr seid zu früh losgefahren!!!
> 
> ...


 
An dem Berg herrscht ein Bruch im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum, durch unsere hohe Anfangsgeschwindigkeit wurden wir in die Zukunft katapultiert. 

ES GIBT SOGAR ZEUGEN!   

Zum Beispiel Dich.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> O Mädchen, o Mädchen?!
> Hilfe, eine Schizophrene und dann auch noch im falschen Forum.
> Guckst DU besser hier:
> 
> ...



Mist, komme langsam mit meinen ganzen Sub-Accounts durcheinander:

- Kabadose
- Kababecher
- Kaba_ist _lecker
- ..
- ...
- volker k(aba)


----------



## steve_cologne (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Steves Schlüsselstellenbewältigung war so gut, dass seine zweite Fahrt auf Video festgehalten wurde. Zu Recht. Leider gelingt es dem Erklärbären immer noch nicht, die Videos upzuloaden.



Das wollen wir euch doch nicht vorenthalten, schaust du hier:

Steve

Volker

Viele Grüße
Steve


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollen wir euch doch nicht vorenthalten, schaust du hier:
> 
> Steve
> 
> ...



Schöne Aufnahmen.

Wobei Du bei deiner Abfahrt eine bessere Figur machst als Volker   bei seinem Mädchen-Sprung  .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollen wir euch doch nicht vorenthalten, schaust du hier:
> 
> Steve
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt wisst Ihr, warum ich Steves @steve_cologne Schlüsselstellenfahrt aufgenommen habe.    

Obwohl Volkers @volker_k Sprung auch sehr gut war (nix Klickies, liebe Tourer ).

Auf zu neuen Videos.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch liebe FahrtechnikkursteilnehmerInnen und Interessierte leider mitteilen, dass der rote Riese "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" an Größe nicht mehr zunehmen wird, da er von unserem Moderator @Steve bei dem Stand 3.616 Antworten für immer geschlossen wurde. 

Zwar rücken wir in der Statistik jetzt mächtig auf, aber das ist ja vergleichbar mit der Situation, wenn Jan Ulrich nächstes Jahr die Tour de France gewinnt. 

Und was noch viel schlimmer ist, unser Threadschicksal ist in der Ferne schon zu erkennen.  

Na egal, konzentrieren wir uns auf das, was wir wollen und können, nämlich Fahrtechnik in einer tollen Truppe lernen bzw. verbessern.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und was noch viel schlimmer ist, unser Threadschicksal ist in der Ferne schon zu erkennen.
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Wir können uns auch ins KTWR verlegen lassen.
Da gibt's Freds >16.000 Postings.


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollen wir euch doch nicht vorenthalten, schaust du hier:
> 
> Steve
> 
> ...




 


Das war ja die Light Variante vom Sprung , da gab es doch bestimmt ein besseres  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Aufnahmen.
> 
> Wobei Du bei deiner Abfahrt eine bessere Figur machst als Volker   bei seinem Mädchen-Sprung  .
> 
> Gruß





Wobei für ein Mädchen war das doch in ordnung  .


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mit tiefer Trauer muss ich Euch liebe FahrtechnikkursteilnehmerInnen und Interessierte leider mitteilen, dass der rote Riese "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" an Größe nicht mehr zunehmen wird, da er von unserem Moderator @Steve bei dem Stand 3.616 Antworten für immer geschlossen wurde.
> 
> ...




Tja da gibts nur eins :

Weniger Posten  ( allerdings erst im Winter )


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

obligatorische Einladung zum *honorarfreien* Fahrtechnikkurs für TourerInnen am Donnerstag, den 28.07.2005. Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt. Anfahrtsbeschreibung im LMB-Termin (siehe Signatur).

Lehrinhalte:

allgemeine Grundhaltepositionen und Bremstechniken
richtige Schalttechnik und vorausschauende Gangwahl im Gelände
Surfen auf Sandtrails
schnelle Kurvenwechsel auf Schotter, Kurvendrücketechnik
Uphill- und Downhill auf 50% = 30° unebenen Trail (Wurzeln, Rinnen, unterschiedliche Bodenbeschaffenheit)
"Practice on trail", STR zur Grube Cox
Abfahrten auf steinigem, leicht verblocktem Trail
Und für die Fortgeschrittenen auch im Uphill 
Rückkehr zum Treffpunkt ggf. durchs Auenland über netten fast ebenen Wurzelpfad
ab 21:00-21:30 Grillen  . Achtung: Selbstversorgung mit HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf wird vorausgesetzt. Schnorren (fast) zwecklos.
_*Für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.*_
_*Zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde nur Teilnehmer erscheinen, die mindestens befriedigende (Schulnote drei  ) Fahrtechnik/-kenntnisse besitzen und keine Probleme bei Singletrails haben  *_
_(,also schon idealerweise mindestens einen Donnerstagfahrtechnikkurs besucht haben). _

VG Martin

PS: Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung. 

PPS: Ich werde einige Blankoformulare (mit Schreibgerät) für Kurzentschlossene mitbringen. Da ich die Formulare archiviere und EDV-mäßig erfasse, freue ich mich sehr über eine leserliche Ausfüllung der Felder durch PC.

PPPS: *Bitte unbedingt anmelden, damit ich besser planen.*
In Abhängigkeit von der Gruppenstärke steuern wir ggf. andere Übungsspots an.


----------



## Montana (26. Juli 2005)

Jau     das wird interessant. Bis Donnerstag. Wir kommen zum Hauptprogramm. VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lehrinhalte:
> 
> allgemeine Grundhaltepositionen und Bremstechniken
> richtige Schalttechnik und vorausschauende Gangwahl im Gelände
> ...


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [*]ab 21:00-21:30 Grillen  . Achtung: Selbstversorgung mit HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf wird vorausgesetzt. Schnorren (fast) zwecklos.





Uiiii. Dann müssen wir ja noch die Tankstelle vorwarnen damit die genug Würstchen am Lager haben    .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

@ Michael.

Also ich weiß nicht irgendwie will sich keiner bei deiner Tour mit eintragen  .

Aber dann können wir ja alle Schandtaten begehen was das Dropen , Springen etc. angeht


----------



## Hilljumper (26. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael.
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht irgendwie will sich keiner bei deiner Tour mit eintragen  .
> 
> Aber dann können wir ja alle Schandtaten begehen was das Dropen , Springen etc. angeht



Meinst Du, dass könnte daran liegen, dass trotz aller Bemühungen zur Destabilisierung der Wirtschaftslage vereinzel immer noch einige Menschen um diese Zeit arbeiten müssen??    ;


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du, dass könnte daran liegen, dass trotz aller Bemühungen zur Destabilisierung der Wirtschaftslage vereinzel immer noch einige Menschen um diese Zeit arbeiten müssen??    ;




Wie jetzt  . Gute Leute haben immer früh Feierabend. So ist es zumindest bei uns   


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Ich hoffe ja doch stark das du auch kommst weil sonst ...   ( Mist   , wo ist der Geiselteller    )


----------



## ro78ww (26. Juli 2005)

hallo jungs,

ich habe eine frage,ich möchte mir ein neues bike zusammenstellen (hardtail) 

und hatte bisher auf einen rotwild oder votec rahmen gezielt.jetzt erzählte mirallerdings ein guter bekannter das er mir den rahmen " xc 975 " von cycly concept empfehlen würde. http://www.cycle-concept.de/frames/kinesium.htm 

ich würde gern einmal eure meinungdazu hören?was agt ihr?gute wahl?bezahl ich im vergleic bei den anderen wirklich mehr den namen?

ich würd mich über eure meinung freuen


----------



## juchhu (26. Juli 2005)

ro78ww schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs,
> 
> ich habe eine frage,ich möchte mir ein neues bike zusammenstellen (hardtail)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

Fahrtechnik ist keine Fahrzeugtechnik.  

Wenn Du kompetente Meinungen wünschst, bist Du im Forum Tech Talk Sektion Kaufberatung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45 besser auf gehoben.

Nur so viel, ich fahre seit 2001 Kinesium-Rahmen. Natürlich bezahltst DU bei Markenhersteller für den Namen mit. Qualitativ sind Kinesium-Rahmen durchaus gleichwertig.

Allerdings solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob Du Dir ein MTB selber aufbauen willst.

Denn neben Wissen und (Spezial)Werkzeug sowie Zeiteinsatz steht die Möglichkeit, direkt fertig (oder in unterschiedlichen Ausbaustufen) aufgebaute MTBsmit Markenkomponenten und Kinesium-Rahmen zu kaufen. Letztere Wahl ist durch die OEM-Ausrüstung in den meisten Fällen preisgünstiger als ein komplett selbst aufgebautes MTB (wenn gleich es deutlich mehr Spass macht, selber zu schrauben.)

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> O Mädchen, o Mädchen?!
> Hilfe, eine Schizophrene und dann auch noch im falschen Forum.
> Guckst DU besser hier:
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,

"Eine bisexuelle Grundstruktur gibt es bei allen Lebewesen." 
Aber das trau ich mich nur hier in Deinem Thread zu schreiben (es gibt ja bereits ZWEI Mädel-Threads: in beiden haben schon Männer geschrieben  - Dürfen denn die das ?).
BaH: Bernhardine aus Holz
P.S: Kaba-Dose ist tasächlich erst seit gestern im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...(nix Klickies, liebe Tourer ).
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
wie immer meine obligatorische Anmerkung: 
Meine Eggbeater sind die idealen Klickies für Tourer - bisher dachte ich, der Fred hier hieße auch: Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer.
Wie Du mir ja bereits gesagt hast, sind die eggbeater nichts für Deine Übungen, aber eigentlich möchte ich ja auch lieber viele km am Stück und das schnell fahren.
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Ich würde, falls Du und Michael mir das erlaubt, am Donnerstag abend auf  zwei Bier vorbeikommen (ca. 21.00 Uhr ?) und mit Michael auf seinen Sieg anstoßen - die Biere, denke ich, würde ich aber von Michael schnorren.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Juli 2005)

ro78ww schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs,
> 
> ich habe eine frage,ich möchte mir ein neues bike zusammenstellen (hardtail)
> 
> ...


Hallo ro78ww,
ich habe seit Februar ein Stumpjumper (allerdings Fully): sicherlich bezahlst Du den Namen mit, aber der Rahmen und das ganze Bike ist wirklich genial (Martin: bitte hier Deinen Kommentar zu meinen DH-Felgen!  ) .
Außerdem muß ich mich der Meinung von Martin anschließen: off-topic/falscher Thread (allerdings sind wir, glaube ich über jeden fremden Beitrag glücklich - dies erleichtert uns den Sprung an die Tabellenspitze  ).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wenn Jan Ulrich nächstes Jahr die Tour de France gewinnt.
> 
> ...
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
Jan Ullrich gewinnt doch JEDES "nächste Jahr" die Tour   .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin

werde es morgen wohl nicht schaffen dabei zu sein da ich auf meinen Neffen aufpassen muss! 
Könnet vielleicht sein das es kurzfristig klappt! Also gibt es keine Anmeldung und sonst siehst du ja wenn ich da bin! 
Euch allen viel Spaß morgen!
Grüße 
Klaus

Gute Fototechnik!


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich würde, falls Du und Michael mir das erlaubt, am Donnerstag abend auf  zwei Bier vorbeikommen (ca. 21.00 Uhr ?) und mit Michael auf seinen Sieg anstoßen - die Biere, denke ich, würde ich aber von Michael schnorren.



*Genehmigung erteilt*.

Freu' mich  .


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael.
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht irgendwie will sich keiner bei deiner Tour mit eintragen  .



Das bin ich gewohnt.
*Das ist mir egal*; Ich hab' ja Dich   


Demnächst schreibt Martin wieder die Tour aus und ich übernehme


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> Jan Ullrich gewinnt doch JEDES "nächste Jahr" die Tour   .
> Grüße
> Bernd



*Richtisch! Prost*!


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> P.S. Ich würde, falls Du und Michael mir das erlaubt, am Donnerstag abend auf zwei Bier vorbeikommen (ca. 21.00 Uhr ?) und mit Michael auf seinen Sieg anstoßen - die Biere, denke ich, würde ich aber von Michael schnorren.


 
Als ob ich das verbieten (könnte ) wollte?! 

Selbstverständlich freuen wir uns über Dein Kommen. 

Also bis Donnertag.

VG Martin

PS: Wenn Bernhardine gegen 21:00 Uhr aufläuft, hat sie vielleicht Lust in der Küche zu helfen?!


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Uiiii. Dann müssen wir ja noch die Tankstelle vorwarnen damit die genug Würstchen am Lager haben    .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Geht das etwa in Richtung Planung?

Apropos, ich weiß mitlerweile, dass Du nicht gerne planst  .

Aber darf ich daran erinnern, dass Du letzten Donnestag fast verhungert wärst  

Also pack' Dir morgen ungeplant und ganz spontan  was zu Essen ein   


Gruß

M.


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich freuen wir uns über Dein Kommen.
> 
> Also bis Donnertag.
> 
> ...




.... aber erst wird das Referat vorgetragen!

*Thema:* 




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> "Eine bisexuelle Grundstruktur gibt es bei allen Lebewesen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das bin ich gewohnt.
> *Das ist mir egal*; Ich hab' ja Dich
> 
> 
> Demnächst schreibt Martin wieder die Tour aus und ich übernehme


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Als ob ich das verbieten (könnte ) wollte?!
> 
> Selbstverständlich freuen wir uns über Dein Kommen.
> 
> ...




Uiiii , Ich freu mich schon drauf die Feldküche zu sehen


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das etwa in Richtung Planung?
> 
> Apropos, ich weiß mitlerweile, dass Du nicht gerne planst  .
> 
> ...



Nö! So etwas würd ich doch nieeeee machen  

Aber halt nur FAST weil irgendjemand so nett war mir 2 Würstchen abzugeben   

Ne klar , ganz spontan lege ich morgen mal Futter ins Auto , und bring spontan den großen Grill mit


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Fahrtechnik-Jünger,
> 
> da ich gestern u. a. ein Fässchen Bier beim Rennen gewonnen habe,
> ist das Rahmenprogramm (after workshop event) für Donnerstag gesichert.
> ...



Bilder vom Fässchen   sind online:

www.hippic.de


- Radsportfotos
- MTB-Trophy-Hamm
- alle unsortiert
- empfehle 2796, 2885, 2886, 2996, usw.


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder vom Fässchen   sind online:
> 
> www.hippic.de
> 
> ...



Nette Bilder


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Bilder




Buenas Dias!

Schleimer


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Buenas Dias!
> 
> Schleimer




Wart ab bis morgen freundchen


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Buenas Dias!
> 
> Schleimer



...besser als im Kreisverkehr fahren ist so ein Rennen allemal..  

Das Fässchen wird doch zwischenzeitlich gekühlt, oder?? Soll heiss werden, morgen!!


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...besser als im Kreisverkehr fahren ist so ein Rennen allemal..



Waren auch nur 2 Frauen da.
Der Rest fuhr offensichtlich irgendwo im Kreisverkehr rum    



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fässchen wird doch zwischenzeitlich gekühlt, oder?? Soll heiss werden, morgen!!



Das ist einer der Vorteile von Planung, Volker   .

- Planung = kühles Bier zum Grillen   
- Spontan = warme Plörre (nur) für Volker  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Waren auch nur 2 Frauen da.
> Der Rest fuhr offensichtlich irgendwo im Kreisverkehr rum



oder hier:


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> oder hier:




 

Mal spontan ein paar Besorgungen gemacht der Gute  

Wie wär' das eigentlich wenn die Karre 60 Sachen machte ....

Dann müsst' er nicht mal auf dem Standstreifen fahren


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wie wär' das eigentlich wenn die Karre 60 Sachen machte ....
> 
> Dann müsst' er nicht mal auf dem Standstreifen fahren


 
Seinem Gefährt fehlt die amtliche Zulassung als Kraftfahrzeug, da nutzt es ihm nichts, selbst wenn er schneller als 60 Sachen fahren würde.   

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Seinem Gefährt fehlt die amtliche Zulassung als Kraftfahrzeug, da nutzt es ihm nichts, selbst wenn er schneller als 60 Sachen fahren würde.
> 
> VG Martin



Klug********r  


HEY, hier wird zensiert!!!


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Klug********r
> 
> 
> HEY, hier wird zensiert!!!



Echt wahr?

Klug*******r!

*******, *******.

********

******


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Waren auch nur 2 Frauen da.
> Der Rest fuhr offensichtlich irgendwo im Kreisverkehr rum
> 
> 
> ...




Dafür hat man ja genug crush Eis ( natürlich nur für den Fall der Fälle )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Also ich hätte da für morgen noch spontan ein paar Biergläse im Auto ( wenn wir schon bei wieder mal beim Thema Spontan sind   )


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Echt wahr?
> 
> Klug*******r!
> 
> ...



Da s machst du aber wieder weg   wie kannst du nur   , so was schlimmes


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hat man ja genug crush Eis ( natürlich nur für den Fall der Fälle )



Au ja, Bier on the rocks.

Dann reichts auch für Alle   



Wofür gibt's Kältespray. Kamma prima Fässchen mit kühlen


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, Bier on the rocks.
> 
> Dann reichts auch für Alle
> 
> ...




Das wird teuer


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Da s machst du aber wieder weg   wie kannst du nur   , so was schlimmes




Wenn Martins Beiträge demnächst nur noch  aus Sternchen bestehen, hat vermutlich die Kabadose wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Martins Beiträge demnächst nur noch  aus Sternchen bestehen, hat vermutlich die Kabadose wieder zugeschlagen



 Könnten wir mal ein vorab Posting davon bekommen ( bitte aber einen langen Bericht )


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Martins Beiträge demnächst nur noch  aus Sternchen bestehen, hat vermutlich die Kabadose wieder zugeschlagen



Hat volker k(abadose) eigentlich mitlerweile gestanden


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat volker k(abadose) eigentlich mitlerweile gestanden




Mist schon wieder aufgefallen


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Ach so. Ich vergas : nehmt das hier :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Martins Beiträge demnächst nur noch aus Sternchen bestehen, hat vermutlich die Kabadose wieder zugeschlagen


 
Ich werde nie auf dieses Niveau sinken.

Als gegenwärtigen Beweis guckst Du hier ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2046201&postcount=6

und hier ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2046252&postcount=8

Das ist ein Niveau.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nie auf dieses Niveau sinken.
> 
> Als gegenwärtigen Beweis guckst Du hier ...
> 
> ...




  Immer werde ich falsch Interprtiert


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so. Ich vergas : nehmt das hier :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:



:kotz:   Hallo Volker,   :kotz:
oder volker k(abadose):kotz: oder wer immer Du bist,
Du solltest Dir mal über legen was für ne ********* ****** Du hier schreibst, krümmer Du Dich um Dein ********** und gib ********endlich *****.
Was wir hier wollen ist ******* ob mit ******* oder ohne ist egal *****
Wenn Du was ******* zu ********* hast, ruf 0190 666666 an und ********* doch vermutlich wirst Du dann den ********* einziehen, genauso wie hier im ***** Forum.
:kotz: Dich in **********  **** aus.
 Wir können Deine unqualifizierten ******* *** ******nicht mehr ertragen!

Was DEINEN :kotz:****** angeht, auf welches endlos gegen 0 tendierende Niveau willst Du denn mit Deinem ******  ****, es geht nicht tiefer. Übrigens Du solltes sehr aufpassen das man ****** *** Pin.keln nicht anzeigt, *Beweisfotos** gibt es genug.
:kotz:
****techniktraining für Frau** gibts auch am ******, **** sondern von mir    ,
****** ***, doch was die Praxis anbelangt, ist er einen *********sprung davon entfernt, ****** :kotz:.

Man könnte auch ******** **** ********.

Hoffentlich ******** wir uns nicht ****** ******

[/QUOTE]



*@ Kabadose Beweisfotos bitte noch in's Forum posten! Danke!


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:   Hallo Volker,   :kotz:
> oder volker k(abadose):kotz: oder wer immer Du bist,
> Du solltest Dir mal über legen was für ne ********* ****** Du hier schreibst, krümmer Du Dich um Dein ********** und gib ********endlich *****.
> Was wir hier wollen ist ******* ob mit ******* oder ohne ist egal *****
> ...





*Beweisfotos bitte in's Forum posten Kabadose![/QUOTE]


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Immer werde ich falsch Interprtiert



Sicher, sicher.

Meinst Du jetzt Interpunktiert, Interpenetriert, Interpretiert, Importiert   

Bitte aufklären!

Mr. Klug*******r


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nie auf dieses Niveau sinken.
> 
> Als gegenwärtigen Beweis guckst Du hier ...
> 
> ...



Das soll Niveau sein?

Das ist höchstens ein Beispiel dafür, wie zwei ältere Herren versuchen höflich und ein wenig witzig zu sein


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll Niveau sein?
> 
> Das ist höchstens ein Beispiel dafür, wie zwei ältere Herren versuchen höflich und ein wenig witzig zu sein


 
Oder so!  

Aber trotzdem gut   

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, sicher.
> 
> Meinst Du jetzt Interpunktiert, Interpenetriert, Interpretiert, Importiert
> 
> ...


 
Egal welches Verb Du zur Auswahl stellen willst und mit "i" beginnt, in jedem Fall wird es (das i-Verb ) in diesem Zusammenhang kleingeschrieben.

Mr. Oberklug********r


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Egal welche Verb Du zur Auswahl stellen willst und mit "i" beginnt, in jedem Fall wird es (das i-Verb ) in diesem Zusammenhang kleingeschrieben.
> 
> Mr. Oberklug********r



Martin, 

Du ****** ****** ****  ******* (****) ***


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Martin,
> 
> Du ****** ****** ****  ******* (****) ***




Ich denke, wir sollten ihn am Donnerstag dazu nötigen, bei lauwamer Cervisia über sein Verhalten nachzudenken. Oder ihm wegen dieser Lehrernummer einen Zirkel in den Rücken werfen   

Und wenn er beim Fahrtechnikkurs böse werden will, klau ich ihm die Sitzgarnitur, jawohl!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

auch wenn es keinem so richtig aufgefallen ist, möchte ich doch Eure geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit auf folgende Postings lenken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2045764&postcount=1642

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2045780&postcount=1643

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2045793&postcount=1644

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2045799&postcount=1645

Ja, alle vier sind von Bernd @Bernd_aus_Holz und zwar hintereinander weggeschrieben. Was sagt uns das?

Bernd hat endlich eine neue Heimat.  
Und am Donnerstag gibt er nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs seinen Einstand in seine neue virtuelle Wohn-, Leben-, Tour- und Fahrtechnikgemeinschaft. 
Geschickterweise mit geschnorrtem Bier. Schon ein Fuchs, dieser Bernd. 

Schnell hat er sich eingefügt und hilft nun mit seinen endlich  konstruktiven  Beiträgen, unseren Thread zu einem roten Riesen zu pushen.      

Wenn das so weitergeht, können wir bald einen Verein gründen, denn aktive und passive Mitglieder haben wir jetzt schon.  

Und vielleicht können wir auch zukünftig die passiven Mitglieder, ob nun mit grillend/feierend oder 'heimlich' mitlesend, zum Aktivstatus bewegen.

Also, viel Spass, lieber Bernd, in Deiner neuen Wohngemeinschaft.

VG Martin

PS: Auszug aus dem Küchenplan für Donnerstag, den 28.07.2005:

1. ...
2. ...
...
17. Aufräumen und Mülleinsammeln = Bernd  
...
18. Platzkontrolle = Martin 
19. Verabschiedung und Schlußlied = alle zusammen.


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Martin,
> 
> Du ****** ****** **** ******* (****) ***


 


			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wir sollten ihn am Donnerstag dazu nötigen, bei lauwamer Cervisia über sein Verhalten nachzudenken. Oder ihm wegen dieser Lehrernummer einen Zirkel in den Rücken werfen
> 
> Und wenn er beim Fahrtechnikkurs böse werden will, klau ich ihm die Sitzgarnitur, jawohl!!


 
Boah, was seid Ihr humorlos.  

War doch nur Spass.  

Und noch was:
Reizt mich nicht, sonst werde ich übermütig. 

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (27. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,
... ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden, dieser Fred hier   
Die Verwendung von Schriftarten > 12 Punkt und farbigem Klimbim sollte untersagt, und dafür die Hinzufügung von Randbemerkungen mittels Deutschlehrer-Rotstift gestattet werden   
Die am häufigsten vorkommende Anmerkung dürfte lauten: 
"Sprachlich in Ordnung, jedoch Thema inhaltlich verfehlt"   
@ Martin
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme morgen nochmal die Kurve, das Programm für morgen ist das, was ich brauche, drücke aber dann vorher noch ordnungsgemäß den "Ich-nehme-teil"-Button   
SG Dieter


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> ... ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden, dieser Fred hier
> Die Verwendung von Schriftarten > 12 Punkt und farbigem Klimbim sollte untersagt, und dafür die Hinzufügung von Randbemerkungen mittels Deutschlehrer-Rotstift gestattet werden
> Die am häufigsten vorkommende Anmerkung dürfte lauten:
> "Sprachlich in Ordnung, jedoch Thema inhaltlich verfehlt"


 
" Wenn ich an Deutschland denk' in der Nacht ..."



			
				MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> Ich hoffe, ich bekomme morgen nochmal die Kurve, das Programm für morgen ist das, was ich brauche, drücke aber dann vorher noch ordnungsgemäß den "Ich-nehme-teil"-Button
> SG Dieter


 
Na, das hoffe ich auch, weil es wird in jedem Fall gut werden.

Also, geb Dir einen Ruck und drück' ihn, schnell und fest.  

Bis morgen.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Juli 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> ... ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden, dieser Fred hier
> Die Verwendung von Schriftarten > 12 Punkt und farbigem Klimbim sollte untersagt, und dafür die Hinzufügung von Randbemerkungen mittels Deutschlehrer-Rotstift gestattet werden
> Die am häufigsten vorkommende Anmerkung dürfte lauten:
> ...


Hallo,
es gibt doch schon zwei Mädels-Thread: warum bringts Du dort nicht Deine oberlehrerhaften, weiblichen Argumente vor (Bist Du vielleicht sogar ein Mädchen?)
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> auch wenn es keinem so richtig aufgefallen ist, möchte ich doch Eure geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit auf folgende Postings lenken:
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,

1.	*Präambel*: Wie recht Du wieder mal hast (wirklich wundern tut uns das aber nicht, Du schreibst ja selber: Besserwissermodus permanent an- wie Du weiterhin richtigerweise gemerkt hast, habe ich auch Deinen Ratschlag der Teilung von langen Beiträgen aufgenommen, um die Anzahl zu erhöhen  Ich bin aber der festen Überzeugung dass dieser kleine Trick überhaupt nicht erforderlich ist)

2.	Zum Thema *Persönlichkeitsentwicklung* habe ich folgende Beschreibung und Fragen an Euch (ggf. kann Martin ja sogar eine seiner geliebten Umfragen machen  ):
a) bevor ich IBC kennengelernt habe, bin ich relativ normal gefahren und habe mich überhaupt nicht im Internet betätigt.
b) Im IBC habe ich dann beim Onkel-Sunday angefangen und habe nette mittlere Touren mit ihm gemacht. Allerdings ist der Thread doch ein wenig zu übersichtlich, so dass dort nicht unbedingt eine sehr lebhafte Diskussion aufkommt. Daher:
c) bin ich in Hardys Thread übergewechselt. Allerdings war das in diesem Thread doch überraschende für ich, dass sich ca. 99 % der Beiträge mit dem Mountainbiken befassten. Touren bin ich zu der Zeit eher kleinere gefahren. 
d) Um auch Themen ein wenig abseits des Mountainbiken (Philosophie, Grundeinstellungen, Werte im Leben, u.a.) habe ich dann mit Martin diskutiert. So bin ich jetzt in seinem Thread gelandet  mal sehen wie lange ich hier verweilen werde. Ach ja, gefahren bin ich auch schon zweimal mit Martin  irgendwie kriege ich aber noch keinen richtigen Zugang zum Downhill fahren und will es evtl. auch gar nicht (ist meines Erachtens auch eine Frage des Alters).

Folgende Fragen zur Persönlichkeitsentwicklung stellen sich mir jetzt (und ich Euch):
I.	Ist die beschriebene Entwicklung eher als Auf- oder Abstieg zu betrachten ?
II.	In welchem Thread werde ich wann landen oder bleibe ich für immer im Thread von Martin (ich weiß, wie wichtig dies für Martin wäre, um endlich den ersten Platz zu belegen; um nicht zu bescheiden zu sein, glaube ich, dass meine Äußerungen öfter Reaktionen/Beiträge, egal ob positiv oder negativ hervorrufen)
III.	Wie werde ich zukünftig mountainbiken ? 

3.	 endlich konsruktiven Beiträgen 
Meine Beiträge waren, sind und werden immer konstruktiv bleiben (genau auf mindestens dem gleichen Niveau wie Martins Beiträge!)

4.	Grillparty am Donnerstag
Bin mit allen Vorschlägen einverstanden (mache die Küchenfee, ggf. mit (Grill)-Schürze). Folgende Fragen zur *Planung (Volker! Bittte ab hier nicht weiterlesen!):*
Soll ich gegen 20.30 Uhr den Grill anzünden ? Falls ja, wo finde ich Euch und die Gegenstände, die ich aufbauen soll (Martin, hast Du Dein Handy dabei und hat es auch Empfang)?
Was soll ich mitbringen (Grillkohle, Grillbesteck, Tisch)?
(Referat wird auch vorbereitet: "Eine bisexuelle Grundstruktur gibt es bei allen Lebewesen am Beispiel [email protected]"  Du bist doch auch ein Lebewesen  oder nicht?)
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 4.	Grillparty am Donnerstag
> Bin mit allen Vorschlägen einverstanden (mache die Küchenfee, ggf. mit (Grill)-Schürze). Folgende Fragen zur *Planung (Volker! Bittte ab hier nicht weiterlesen!):*
> Soll ich gegen 20.30 Uhr den Grill anzünden ? Falls ja, wo finde ich Euch und die Gegenstände, die ich aufbauen soll (Martin, hast Du Dein Handy dabei und hat es auch Empfang)?
> Was soll ich mitbringen (Grillkohle, Grillbesteck, Tisch)?
> ...




Wenn du Grillkohle mitbringen könntest , das wäre nett. Ich werde dich noch informieren wo der Schlüssel für mein Auto liegt damit du den Grill dann schon befeuern kannst. ( Natürlich alles nur für den Fall , falls wir spontan Grillen wollen   )


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

@ Martin

Hast du eigentlich das Transportproblem für die Bierzeltgarnitur schon gelöst?


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Hast du eigentlich das Transportproblem für die Bierzeltgarnitur schon gelöst?


 
Mit Planung , Absprache  , Freundlichkeit  und Hilfsbereitschaft  wurde diese Situation (Ich habe keine Probleme, ich mache welche!  ) schon vor vielen Monden zu unser aller Zufriedenheit gelöst.

Ingo @Hilljumper wird mich, mein Bike und meine BiertischundBänkeGarnitur (ein Tisch, zwei Bank = Platz für 8 Personen) um 17:30 abholen.   

VG Martin, Erklärbär und wenn das hier so weiter geht, auch bald Nervenbär.


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> 1. *Präambel*: Wie recht Du wieder mal hast (wirklich wundern tut uns das aber nicht, Du schreibst ja selber: Besserwissermodus permanent an- wie Du weiterhin richtigerweise gemerkt hast, habe ich auch Deinen Ratschlag der Teilung von langen Beiträgen aufgenommen, um die Anzahl zu erhöhen  Ich bin aber der festen Überzeugung dass dieser kleine Trick überhaupt nicht erforderlich ist)


 
No comment  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Zum Thema *Persönlichkeitsentwicklung* habe ich folgende Beschreibung und Fragen an Euch (ggf. kann Martin ja sogar eine seiner geliebten Umfragen machen  ):
> a) bevor ich IBC kennengelernt habe, bin ich relativ normal gefahren und habe mich überhaupt nicht im Internet betätigt.
> b) Im IBC habe ich dann beim Onkel-Sunday angefangen und habe nette mittlere Touren mit ihm gemacht. Allerdings ist der Thread doch ein wenig zu übersichtlich, so dass dort nicht unbedingt eine sehr lebhafte Diskussion aufkommt. Daher:
> c) bin ich in Hardys Thread übergewechselt. Allerdings war das in diesem Thread doch überraschende für ich, dass sich ca. 99 % der Beiträge mit dem Mountainbiken befassten. Touren bin ich zu der Zeit eher kleinere gefahren.
> d) Um auch Themen ein wenig abseits des Mountainbiken (Philosophie, Grundeinstellungen, Werte im Leben, u.a.) habe ich dann mit Martin diskutiert. So bin ich jetzt in seinem Thread gelandet  mal sehen wie lange ich hier verweilen werde. Ach ja, gefahren bin ich auch schon zweimal mit Martin  irgendwie kriege ich aber noch keinen richtigen Zugang zum Downhill fahren und will es evtl. auch gar nicht (ist meines Erachtens auch eine Frage des Alters).


 
Auch wenn das jetzt wieder keiner glauben wird (,weil ich mich äußerlich so gut gehalten habe ), sind wir fast gleichaltrig.  
Und ich glaube, zumindest bei mir ist das wie mit einem guten alten Wein. 

Also erzähl' hier nicht, dass die Einstellung mit dem Alter zutun hat. Wenn überhaupt, dann mit Vorlieben, Interessen, Motivation und Vorurteilen . 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Fragen zur Persönlichkeitsentwicklung stellen sich mir jetzt (und ich Euch):
> I. Ist die beschriebene Entwicklung eher als Auf- oder Abstieg zu betrachten ?


 
Wo wir sind, ist oben, der Aufstieg, der Tour de France Sieg im nächsten Jahr ... Was für eine Frage?  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> II. In welchem Thread werde ich wann landen oder bleibe ich für immer im Thread von Martin (ich weiß, wie wichtig dies für Martin wäre, um endlich den ersten Platz zu belegen; um nicht zu bescheiden zu sein, glaube ich, dass meine Äußerungen öfter Reaktionen/Beiträge, egal ob positiv oder negativ hervorrufen)


 
Eine weitere Sicht der Dinge und ein (weiterer) Hofnarr (apropo Hofnarr: Wir brauchen noch einen Hoffotografen und -filmer ), der uns den Spiegel vorhält, kann nicht schaden. 
Obwohl es vielleicht besser wäre, wenn man den Hofnarren zu einem Schweige- und Nichtschreib-Gelübde verpflichten würde. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> III. Wie werde ich zukünftig mountainbiken ?


 
Na, wir werden alles daran setzen, Deine Entscheidungsfindungsphase als kurz als möglich zu gestalten. Und zwar für das mountainbiken. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 3.  endlich konsruktiven Beiträgen 
> Meine Beiträge waren, sind und werden immer konstruktiv bleiben (genau auf mindestens dem gleichen Niveau wie Martins Beiträge!)


 
Wohlwollend (aber nicht kritisch ) betrachtet auch mindestens über diesem Niveau. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Grillparty am Donnerstag
> Bin mit allen Vorschlägen einverstanden (mache die Küchenfee, ggf. mit (Grill)-Schürze). Folgende Fragen zur *Planung (Volker! Bittte ab hier nicht weiterlesen!):*
> Soll ich gegen 20.30 Uhr den Grill anzünden ? Falls ja, wo finde ich Euch und die Gegenstände, die ich aufbauen soll (Martin, hast Du Dein Handy dabei und hat es auch Empfang)?
> Was soll ich mitbringen (Grillkohle, Grillbesteck, Tisch)?
> ...


 
Klasse, Dein Engagement. 

Kleine Anmerkung von mir:

Man soll Männer nie davon abhalten in der Küche zu helfen, vor allendingen wenn sie es freiwillig anbieten.  
Aber aus der vergangenen Erfahrung abgeleitet wird der Kurs zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 Uhr beendet werden. Ich denke, dass es völlig ausreicht, wenn Du mit den Grillvorbereitungen langsam ab 21:00 Uhr beginnst. Dann ist die Kohle ausreichend an(/durch-)geglühlt, sodass Du/wir mit dem HappaHappa gegen 21:30 Uhr anfangen können.  

Da Volker und Michael sich sicherlich wieder vorher langweilen werden  und außerdem extrem neugierig sind, wirst Du spätestens ab 21:00 Uhr zwei Kiebitze auf den Schultern sitzen haben.

Wg. Referat: Das ist ein Fachgebiet, da habe ich null Ahnung   . Bin schon sehr gespannt, in wie weit es mein weiteres Leben bereichern wird.

VG Martin


----------



## MrGoodGuy (28. Juli 2005)

@ Bernd_aus_Holz
a. Wer die "  " und auch sonst lesen kann, ist immer klar im Vorteil.
b. + c. zu kommentieren, verkneife ich mir - sorry


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wir sollten ihn am Donnerstag dazu nötigen, bei lauwamer Cervisia  über sein Verhalten nachzudenken.



Endlich Donnerstag!

Cerveza ist (noch) eiskalt


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> I.	Ist die beschriebene Entwicklung eher als Auf- oder Abstieg zu betrachten ?



Das kommt, wie immer, auf die Sichtweise des Betrachters an.
Ich würde sagen ein Abstieg.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> II.	In welchem Thread werde ich wann landen oder bleibe ich für immer im Thread von Martin (ich weiß, wie wichtig dies für Martin wäre, um endlich den ersten Platz zu belegen; um nicht zu bescheiden zu sein, glaube ich, dass meine Äußerungen öfter Reaktionen/Beiträge, egal ob positiv oder negativ hervorrufen)



Du wirst in Kürze im KTWR-Forum landen und Dich mit Leuten herumstreiten, die halb so alt sind wie Du: Über Themen wie: ,,Gott und Du".
Außerdem wirst Du den Thread ,,Seebeben im asiatischen Raum´" wieder ausgraben, weil Du glaubst, dass noch nicht alles Wichtige geschrieben wurde.
Ach so, hier eine der häufigsten Reaktionen, die Deine Beiträge auslösen   



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> III.	Wie werde ich zukünftig mountainbiken ?



Mit Deiner derzeitigen Einstellung wirst Du spätestens ab Herbst gar nicht mehr biken und Dein Bike bei ebay verticken. Mach's lieber jetzt!
Noch kriegst Du 'nen besseren Preis dafür. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> (Referat wird auch vorbereitet: "Eine bisexuelle Grundstruktur gibt es bei allen Lebewesen am Beispiel [email protected]"   Du bist doch auch ein Lebewesen  oder nicht?)
> Grüße
> Bernd



Was soll ich denn anziehen?


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da Volker und Michael sich sicherlich wieder vorher langweilen  werden  und außerdem extrem neugierig sind, wirst Du spätestens ab 21:00 Uhr zwei Kiebitze auf den Schultern sitzen haben.
> 
> 
> VG Martin




Volkääääär,

wir haben uns noch nie gelangweilt, werden uns nie Langweilen und außerdem ...   

... wir haben das Bier und die Gläser  .


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael.
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht irgendwie will sich keiner bei deiner Tour mit eintragen  .
> 
> Aber dann können wir ja alle Schandtaten begehen was das Dropen , Springen etc. angeht



Von wegen.

Schon 4 Freiwillige.
Gehe davon aus, dass es mindestens 5-8 Leutz werden


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen.
> 
> Schon 4 Freiwillige.
> Gehe davon aus, dass es mindestens 5-8 Leutz werden


 
Der Guide macht das nie freiwillig sondern sieht sein Engagement nur als lästige Pflicht. 

5-8 Leutz (muss das nicht Lutz heißen  ) kommen nur, wenn ich einlade, und wir unwesentliche Details der Planung (z.B Durchführung durch anderen Guide) nicht erwähnen.  

VG Martin

PS: Es wäre äußerst nett, ob nun gläubig oder nicht  , wenn alle TeilnehmerInnen im Laufe des Tages ein oder mehrere Stoßgebete gen Himmel senden würden, denn die Gewitter, die letzte und diese Nacht hier niedergingen, waren nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Ich für meinen Teil war sehr froh, sie aus einer regen- und windfesten Hütte  betrachten zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Es wäre äußerst nett, ob nun gläubig oder nicht  , wenn alle TeilnehmerInnen im Laufe des Tages ein oder mehrere Stoßgebete gen Himmel senden würden, denn die Gewitter, die letzte und diese Nacht hier niedergingen, waren nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Ich für meinen Teil war sehr froh, sie aus einer regen- und windfesten Hütte  betrachten zu dürfen.



Vorhersage (Quelle WRD 2, 6:00 Uhr) für heut' Abend:

Schwülwarm, bis 32° C, Gewitter und Starkregen möglich .....  

Geil, weil trocken kann ja Jeder   

Hauptsache die Frisur sitzt, Volker schafft es das Zelt alleine aufzubauen   und die Biertemperatur steigt nicht über 10°C.

Aktuelle Biertemperatur übrigens 7°C    

Äh Martin, wo kann man da Duschen/Baden? Grube Cox oder Kadettenweiher?
Volker wird wahrscheinlich die mobile Einwegdusche vergessen


----------



## volker k (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkääääär,
> 
> wir haben uns noch nie gelangweilt, werden uns nie Langweilen und außerdem ...
> 
> ... wir haben das Bier und die Gläser  .



Und den Grill


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Äh Martin, wo kann man da Duschen/Baden? Grube Cox oder Kadettenweiher?
> Volker wird wahrscheinlich die mobile Einwegdusche vergessen



Zum einen brauchst Du gemäß der Wettervorhersage nur aus dem Zelt rauskrabeln, um zu duschen und zum anderen ist es bei Gewitter nicht ratsam, ins Wasser zu hüpfen, zumindest nicht bevor Du Deinen Bikefreunden das Fässchen übergeben hast


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil war sehr froh, sie aus einer regen- und windfesten Hütte  betrachten zu dürfen.



Musstest Du wieder in der Gartenlaube übernachten???


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorhersage (Quelle WRD 2, 6:00 Uhr) für heut' Abend:
> 
> Schwülwarm, bis 32° C, Gewitter und Starkregen möglich .....
> 
> ...


 
Wenns so wird wie heute früh bzw. gestern abend, dann können wir kurzzeitig mit Zelten und Schirm Drachenfliegen üben. Falls es gewittern, und der Starkregen kommt, dann kann Volker seine mobile Einwegdusche zuhause lassen. 

VG Martin

PS: 

Baden im Kadettenweiher verboten  . Ist aber eh nur eine Fischteichschlammpfütze. 
Baden in der Grube Cox verboten  . Wasserqualität hervorragend, kiristallklar und schwimmtief. 
Waschen im Grubengebiet unterhalb des NFH möglich. Wasserqualität sieht gut aus, aber bestimmt hohe Metallionenkonzentration.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Musstest Du wieder in der Gartenlaube übernachten???


 
Jeder hat sein selbstgewähltes Schicksal zu tragen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Musstest Du wieder in der Gartenlaube übernachten???



Wahrscheinlich hat der Hund (und hier ist nicht etwa Martin gemeint   )
ihn nisch ins Bett gelassen


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> 
> Baden im Kadettenweiher verboten  . Ist aber eh nur eine Fischteichschlammpfütze.
> Baden in der Grube Cox verboten  . Wasserqualität hervorragend, kiristallklar und schwimmtief.
> Waschen im Grubengebiet unterhalb des NFH möglich. Wasserqualität sieht gut aus, aber bestimmt hohe Metallionenkonzentration.



Und Verbotenes ist erst so richtig spaßig    

Also Entscheidung gefällt; Starkregen oder Grube.
Volker wird auch reingeschubst    

Dreckig kommt er mir nicht in *sein * Zelt.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo michael,
ad 1. Wieso das denn ??    
ad 2. Sei authentisch - Komm einfach so angezogen, wie Du Dich gerade fühlst!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. Juli 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernd_aus_Holz
> a. Wer die "  " und auch sonst lesen kann, ist immer klar im Vorteil.
> b. + c. zu kommentieren, verkneife ich mir - sorry


Hallo,
hast Du meine (unsichtbaren) Ironie-Smileys nicht mitgelesen? Hier noch einmal zum besseren Verständnis:


			
				Bernd_aus_Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hallo,
> es gibt doch schon zwei Mädels-Thread  : warum bringts Du dort nicht Deine oberlehrerhaften  , weiblichen Argumente   vor (Bist Du vielleicht sogar ein Mädchen?  )
> Grüße
> Bernd


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

Neue Wetterprognose von WDR 2, 13:30 Uhr.

Schauer und Gewitter erst nach Mitternacht.

Also doch wieder für Mädchen.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Wetterprognose von WDR 2, 13:30 Uhr.
> 
> Schauer und Gewitter erst nach Mitternacht.
> 
> Also doch wieder für Mädchen.


 
Och Schade , ich hab mir gerade neue 2,35" Regenreifen gekauft. 

Jetzt werde ich die mal mit meinen neuen Spezial-Schwalbe-Felgenbänder montieren. Das erhöht den Wert meines Bikes auf das Doppelte. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin,

hast Du die bisher 11 (!) Voranmeldungen gesehen?

Jaja, kaum gibt's mal Bier .....

Vielleicht kann ich so zu meinen Touren locken   
Bierkonsum dann aber vorher wegen des Flow-Gefühls.

Außerdem ist man nach der Tour dann wieder nüchtern.
Soll ja Leutz geben, die mit dem Auto anreisen   

Äh Frank,

wie stellst Du Dir eigentlich den Transfer nach Moitzfeld vor?
Nach unserer Altenberg Tour?

Windschattenfahren hinter'm Schlüsselstellenmobil her


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> hast Du die bisher 11 (!) Voranmeldungen gesehen?
> 
> ...


 
Das liegt nicht am Bier!  

Die kommen nur, um meine fetten Regenreifen zu sehen.

Das war übrigens mit der Montage echt knapp. Vorne kein Problem, aber hinten dachte ich schon, ich müsste umtauschen. 

Boah, sind die jetzt Fett-Mann.  Passen zu mir.  

Ich glaube, ich kann sogar wagen, langsam den Luftdruck von +/- 2,5 Bar auf +/- 2,0 Bar abzusenken. 

Mal schauen, wie die sich in Extrem-Situationen so fahren lassen, z.B. auf dem Dach von Ingos Auto.  

So, jetzt muss ich langsam mal meine sieben Sachen packen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin , auf diesem Weg nochmal Danke für deine MTB Fahrtechnik - Erklärungen . Die Bremsübungen und das Kurvenfahren sind super hilfreich .
Auch die uphill-Fähigkeits-Überprüfung brachte mir was :     Dafür gings runter schon ganz zufriedenstellend _(für meine Verhältnissse/Ansprüche) _ Ich komme jedenfalls gerne wieder. 

Grüsse Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo an die heutige Grillrunde,
ich möchte mich vielmals bei allen Teilnehmern für den schönen Abend bedanken - schade, daß es etwas früh begonnen hat, zu regnen. Na ja, kommt man wenigstens zu einer halbwegs normalen Zeit ins Bett, um morgen wieder fit für die Arbeit zu sein.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir eine Wiederholung machen würden - stehe gerne auch wieder als Küchenfee zur Verfügung.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juli 2005)

MOIN Bikers

Nee, war datt schön gestern!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Bernd, Volker,  Michael,  Frank: Super, das war echt sehr schön vorbereitet zum Grillen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@Bernd Du darfst sicher auch ohne Küchenfeetätigkeit kommen, soll ich bei Martin mal ein gutes Wort für Dich einlegen?  

@Martin: Der Kurs gestern steht in meinem Ranking jetzt ganz oben, gute Strecken, hilfreiche Übungen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nächste Woche versuche ich mal, auf meinen Horizontalanteil beim Biken zu verzichten!


Warum waren eigentlich keine Mädchen da, wir hatten doch sogar einen Toilettenwagen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Volker, Michael: Wie war die Nacht im Zelt, kuschelig?   Aber ihr habt doch kein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gemacht, oder???


Bis später, Mädels


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die heutige Grillrunde,
> ich möchte mich vielmals bei allen Teilnehmern für den schönen Abend bedanken - schade, daß es etwas früh begonnen hat, zu regnen. Na ja, kommt man wenigstens zu einer halbwegs normalen Zeit ins Bett, um morgen wieder fit für die Arbeit zu sein.
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir eine Wiederholung machen würden - stehe gerne auch wieder als Küchenfee zur Verfügung.
> Grüße
> Bernd




Morgääähn.


Erst einmal ein Fettes Danke an alle für den tollen Abend   .


@ Bernd. Also du hast ja gestern an wirklich alles gedacht  . Von der Grillschürze bis zum Teelicht ( Mein Gott war das Romantisch ).

Freue mich schon auf nächse Woche  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker, Michael: Wie war die Nacht im Zelt, kuschelig?   Aber ihr habt doch kein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schweinkram? Wasn datt?   

Nein im Ernst wir haben noch lange über Bernds Referat äh .... diskutiert ..    

Und außerdem, Schweinkram an sich ist gar nicht so schlimm   
Das ist wieder nur die Vorstellung davon, die der ein oder andere davon hat  .

@Bernd, wir haben zu Danken. Für die vorzügliche Bewirtung.
@Volker, dafür, dass mein Teller nie leer wurde, ebenso wie mein Glas und für die schöne Nacht   und die feuchten Träu.. äh Tücher.
@Kabadose, für viel Gesprächsstoff, Spekulationen, Ideen, ...
@Ingo, für den zeitnahen Rückblick
@Delgado, für die Toilettenhäuschen.
@Martin, der, als ich schon satt war, noch gefüllte Cevapchici auftischte
@Steve, der, als das Bier alle war, noch Bier-Steaks hatte.
@Tim, Redking, Frank, die auch noch mit uns gesprochen haben als Volker schon volltrunken war.
@allen Frauen, dafür, dass sie *nicht* gekommen sind.
@allen Sponsoren
@Gönnern
@Stillen Teilhabern
@meinen Eltern
@ ...


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> MOIN Bikers
> 
> Nee, war datt schön gestern!
> 
> ...



Och die Nacht war perfekt gewesen  . Es war Warm , Naß und Windig. Die Rocker haben noch eine Party am Naturfreundehaus gefeiert ( wo wir ja eigentlich ein paar Bier schnorren wollten    ).Aber ansonsten war es PERFEKT. Nein wir haen auch keinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gemacht  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schweinkram? Wasn datt?
> 
> Nein im Ernst wir haben noch lange über Bernds Referat äh .... diskutiert ..
> 
> ...




Das Unterschreibe ich so  .


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Nochmal @Bernd .

Aber nächste Woche mußt du deinen Referat unbedingt vortragen   ( Schamlos ist er gestern untergangen    , und dabei habe ich mich so darauf gefreut   ).

Bis dann 

Volker


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> MOIN Bikers
> 
> Nee, war datt schön gestern!
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenn ich dem Bericht nicht vorweggreifen will, das war Extraklasse.   



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd Du darfst sicher auch ohne Küchenfeetätigkeit kommen, soll ich bei Martin mal ein gutes Wort für Dich einlegen?


 
Das gute Wort ist nicht von Nöten, Bernd hat auf ganzer Linie überzeugt.  

Außerdem habe ich genau gehört, wie er zwar leise aber bestimmt zu mir sagte, dass er in Kürze sich wieder einen Helm kaufen will (bewußt kein Konjunktiv!!!).



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin: Der Kurs gestern steht in meinem Ranking jetzt ganz oben, gute Strecken, hilfreiche Übungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, Hardt ist schon ein tolles Übungsgebiet. Selbst ein spontane Nachhausefahrt in der STR erledigt sich in Minuten.  

Traurig bin ich nur, dass wir die 'Gardasee'-Ab- und Auffahrt nicht mehr gestern habe anfahren können. Aber das Gequengel gegen Ende des Kurses "Wir haben Hunger, Hunger, Hunger und haben Durst!" wurde unerträglich.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Warum waren eigentlich keine Mädchen da, wir hatten doch sogar einen Toilettenwagen!!!


 
Tja, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Jetzt, wo wir sogar zwei Dixie-Toiletten 'besorgt' hatten. Mehr kann Mann wirklich nicht mehr machen.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker, Michael: Wie war die Nacht im Zelt, kuschelig?  Aber ihr habt doch kein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nein, nein, schließlich hatten sie ja noch eine Familienpackung Feuchttücher dabei.  

Aber Spass bei Seite, das hat mir natürlich keine Ruhe gelassen, und so bin ich heute morgen gegen 08:00 Uhr mit meinem Hund und (*) frischen Brötchen (**) zum NFH aufgebrochen. Kurz nach 08:30 Uhr erreicht ich der Parkplatz des NFHs, um die beiden Mädels zu wecken. Und was war? Weg waren sie. 

Kurzer Kontrollanruf bei Volker. Michael war schon auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (sicherlich mit Bike), und Volker hatte gerade die Biertischbänkegarnitur bei mir zuhause abgeliefert. 

So mussten wir uns dann unverrichteter Dinge auf den Heimweg machen.

Fazit: Gelungene Veranstaltung mit tollen Leutz (oder Lutz ). Jederzeit wieder. Das nächste Mal aber bitte ohne Regenabbruch.

VG Martin

* = mit der Absicht
**= mitzubringen


----------



## FranG (29. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die heutige Grillrunde,
> ich möchte mich vielmals bei allen Teilnehmern für den schönen Abend bedanken - schade, daß es etwas früh begonnen hat, zu regnen. Na ja, kommt man wenigstens zu einer halbwegs normalen Zeit ins Bett, um morgen wieder fit für die Arbeit zu sein.
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir eine Wiederholung machen würden - stehe gerne auch wieder als Küchenfee zur Verfügung.
> Grüße
> Bernd


Hallo Bernd,
schönen Dank für den perfekten Grill-Service!
Bei der Wiederholung darfst Du nicht ohne Fahrrad kommen und MUSST eine kleine Runde mit uns fahren.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Steve, der, als das Bier alle war, noch Bier-Steaks hatte.
> 
> @ ...





Dass das Bier so schnell leer war, lag natürlich auch daran, dass Steve zuerst seinen als Glas getarnten Wassereimer gefüllt hat, der nur ein unbedeutend geringeres Fassungsvolumen als das Bierfässchen hatte   

Wenn Du Dir beim nächsten Rennen mal ein wenig Mühe geben würdest, wäre als Siegprämie siche auch ein größeres Fass Drin, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Gelungene Veranstaltung mit tollen Leutz (oder Lutz ). Jederzeit wieder. Das nächste Mal aber bitte ohne Regenabbruch.
> 
> VG Martin



Das nächst mal hat Bernd ja schon geplant.
Nämlich nächste Woche; Dann mit 10l Fass welches er besorgt   
Volker hat schon spontan zugesagt.


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Gelungene Veranstaltung mit tollen Leutz (oder Lutz ). Jederzeit wieder. Das nächste Mal aber bitte ohne Regenabbruch.
> 
> VG Martin





 MÄDCHEN


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächst mal hat Bernd ja schon geplant.
> Nämlich nächste Woche, Dann mit 10l Fass welches er besorgt
> Volker hat schon spontan zugesagt.




Richtisch   

Und spontan werde ich auch wieder das Zelt etc. einpacken


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das Bier so schnell leer war, lag natürlich auch daran, dass Steve zuerst seinen als Glas getarnten Wassereimer gefüllt hat, der nur ein unbedeutend geringeres Fassungsvolumen als das Bierfässchen hatte


 
Deswegen dieser leicht federnde Schrittkombination  a la Fred Astaire von Steve. Ich dachte schon, er wolle mich zu Tanz auffordern.  Ob sich das auf seinen Fahrstil auswirken wird? 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Dir beim nächsten Rennen mal ein wenig Mühe geben würdest, wäre als Siegprämie siche auch ein größeres Fass Drin, oder??


 
Nun ich trinke ja kein Bier. Aber was war sicherlich das größte Bierglas bzw. kleinste Fass, was ich je gesehen habe. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> MÄDCHEN


 
Wenn Du nicht so breit gewesen wärst  , dann hätten wir alle die Dixie-Toiletten als Regenunterschlupf nutzen können. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen.
> 
> Schon 4 Freiwillige.
> Gehe davon aus, dass es mindestens 5-8 Leutz werden



Fast vergessen; Es gab ja noch eine, dem Haupt-(Grill)-Event, vorgelagerte 
Altenberg Tour.

Erschienen waren:

Marco (freiwillig)
Frank (auch freiwillig)
Volker (teuer bestochen   )
Michael (am Ruhetag    )

Da Volker einen sehr fiten Eindruck machte wurde der Schwerpunkt kurzfristig von Fahrtechnik auf konditionsbetontes Bergauffahren verlagert.

So fuhren wir zunächst einen ca. 30er Schnitt   in den ersten 1,5h rund um die Dhünntalsperre.

Kurz vor dem physischen Zusammenbruch einer, hier nicht weiter genannten Person, fing es Gott sei Dank an zu Regnen.
Zeit also zu regenerieren und ein paar Zigaretten zu rauchen   

Dummerweise schützten die Bäume nicht besonders vor den taubeneiergroßen (oder wie heißen die Vögel, die ihren Kopf in den Sand stecken?) Hagelkörnern.
Auch das Rauchen erwies sich als schwierig da die Kippen bei ca. 100l Niederschlag pro Quadratmeter und Minute   immer gelöscht wurden.

Nachdem wir jedoch erkannt hatten, dass die Umstände, verglichen mit der Ardennen-Offensive im Winter '44 und der Härteprüfung in den Gräben von Verdun anno 1916, eher günstig waren, fuhren wir weiter   

Im Eifgenbachtal angekommen mussten wir feststellen, dass es dort gar nicht geregnet hatte   

Mit 'nem 33er Schnitt wären wir also trocken geblieben  

Jedenfalls gab's nun Fahrspaß auf Trails, was natürlich zu Lasten der Durschschnittsgeschwindigkeit ging; Die sank nun auf ca. 25km/h.

Als ich grad richtig warm wurde fingen einige an zu quengeln:
"... wie weit ist es noch? ... wie viele Höhenmeter ? ... hab Hunger .... hab keine Kippen mehr ..."

Nenne natürlich keine Namen   

Jedenfalls mussten wir zum Schluss hin einige Schlüsselstellen rechts liegen lassen. Haben aber den festen Vorsatz diese am nächsten Donnerstag zu fahren:

Eintragen Marsch, Marsch!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054

Frank und Volker hab ich schon mal eingetragen.

Für Hardys nicht mehr gepflegte   Statistik:

87 km
3000 HM
2:55 Netto-Fahrzeit


Gruß Lutz


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Da Volker einen sehr fiten Eindruck machte wurde der Schwerpunkt kurzfristig von Fahrtechnik auf konditionsbetontes Bergauffahren verlagert.
> 
> ...


 
Bei den Angaben werden nie mehr als 4 Leutz kommen.  

Ok, die Zeit hätte ich auch geschafft , ich hätte halt nur die Strecke halbieren müssen.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Fast vergessen; Es gab ja noch eine, dem Haupt-(Grill)-Event, vorgelagerte
> Altenberg Tour.
> 
> Erschienen waren:
> ...




   Warte mal nächste Woche ab


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du nicht so breit gewesen wärst  , dann hätten wir alle die Dixie-Toiletten als Regenunterschlupf nutzen können.
> 
> VG Martin




  . Wobei man das Wort breit wieder einmal zweideutig lesen kann  . 
  Ja das Fass war leer und ich war voll  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> . Wobei man das Wort breit wieder einmal zweideutig lesen kann  .
> Ja das Fass war leer und ich war voll  .
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Ist mit Bedacht gewählt, schließlich habe ich alleine am ersten Teilsatz Stunden redigiert.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Mahlzeit.

Jetzt aber mal kurz etwas ernstes  .

Nachdem ja gestern Abend alle Panik erfüllt die Flucht ergriffen haben ( dann auch noch wegen ein paar Tropfen Regen   ) haben Michael und Ich noch eine Diskusion über Geldreiche Leute geführt , ( Fragt jetzt bitte nicht wie wir auf dieses Thema gekommen sind ) und haben letztendlich festgestellt das man noch soviel Geld haben kann was einem aber nicht viel nützt wenn man mit so vielen netten,lieben,freundlichen und Liebgewonnen Menschen einen so grandiosen Abend verbringen kann und darf. Meiner Meinung nach ist so etwas einfach unbezahlbar. Schon alleine der Erinnerungswert ist immens hoch bei solchen Aktionen ( man nehme mal das Beispiel mit dem Porschefahrer ( Jetzt nicht meinen das ich was gegen Porschefahrer hätte ist nur ein Beispiel ): Er kauft sich dieses Auto und fährt damit , aber hat er auch nach drei Wochen noch wirklich genau so viel Spaß wie am Anfang damit? Oder langweilt es Ihn dann schon? Schon alleine die Tatsache das diese Leute ja im Grunde keine wirkliche vorfreude mehr haben können ( meine pers. Meinung ) so wie wir z.B. wenn wir uns schon jetzt auf nächste Woche freuen. ) 

So das ende des ernstes.


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Das ist jetzt nur eine Überlegung , bitte nicht Überbewerten.


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal kurz etwas ernstes  .
> 
> ...




In Wirklichkeit haben wir natürlich über die "Bisexualität aller Lebewesen" philosophiert.

Beim Praxistest hat sich Volker aber wieder geziert wie ein Mädchen


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> In Wirklichkeit haben wir natürlich über die "Bisexualität aller Lebewesen" philosophiert.
> 
> Beim Praxistest hat sich Volker aber wieder geziert wie ein Mädchen




Quasi als improvisierte Variante von Bernd.


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Quasi als improvisierte Variante von Bernd.



Nächste Woche haben wir 10 Liter Bier  .

Dann klappt's auch mit'm Improvisieren   .





Übrigens Dein Tip morgens "danach" erst mal 'ne Flasche Bier zu trinken
ist Klasse.

Die dummen Gesichter der Kollegen waren klasse   

Nur das Kratzen im Hals krieg isch nicht weg.
Woher das wohl kommt   ?


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche haben wir 10 Liter Bier  .
> 
> Dann klappt's auch mit'm Improvisieren   .




Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens Dein Tip morgens "danach" erst mal 'ne Flasche Bier zu trinken
> ist Klasse.
> 
> Die dummen Gesichter der Kollegen waren klasse
> ...



Siehste hab ich doch gesagt   . Tja mit dem Kratzen im Hals kann ich mir auch nicht erklären  . Allerdings habe ich da so einen verdacht  .


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> In Wirklichkeit haben wir natürlich über die "Bisexualität aller Lebewesen" philosophiert.
> 
> Beim Praxistest hat sich Volker aber wieder geziert wie ein Mädchen




Wieso hat er geheult, getreten und geschriehen "Nein, ich will nicht"??


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal kurz etwas ernstes  .
> 
> Nachdem ja gestern Abend alle Panik erfüllt die Flucht ergriffen haben ( dann auch noch wegen ein paar Tropfen Regen   ) haben Michael und Ich noch eine Diskusion über Geldreiche Leute geführt , ( Fragt jetzt bitte nicht wie wir auf dieses Thema gekommen sind ) und haben letztendlich festgestellt das man noch soviel Geld haben kann was einem aber nicht viel nützt wenn man mit so vielen netten,lieben,freundlichen und Liebgewonnen Menschen einen so grandiosen Abend verbringen kann und darf.


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hat er geheult, getreten und geschriehen "Nein, ich will nicht"??



Viel schlimmer


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal kurz etwas ernstes  .
> 
> ...


 
Hach je, jetzt bin ich gerührt , weil ich ja (hoffentlich auch) dazugezählt werden darf.  

Was mich richtig glücklich macht ist der Einfluß, den wir alle auf anderen netten Menschen (Teilnehmer ) offensichtlich haben.

Volker scheint durch den Abend in seinem Entwicklungsprozess um eine Dekade 'gereift' zu sein.  Diese erwachsene und in sich ruhende Ausdruckweise ist schon beeindruckend, DU Jungspund DU.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hach je, jetzt bin ich gerührt, weil ich ja (hoffentlich auch) dazugezählt werden darf.
> 
> Was mich richtig glücklich macht ist der Einfluß, den wir alle auf anderen netten Menschen (Teilnehmer ) offensichtlich haben.
> 
> ...


Ja so etwas kann ich auch


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

So und jetzt mal schnell ein paar Bilder von gestern Abend.







Das erste gezapfte Bier von Michael ( oder war es doch das zweite    )







Hektisches treiben für die vorbereitungen.







Endlich kamen die anderen  







Michael hat noch spontan zwei Dixis besorgt ( Damen links , Herren rechts (( aber da ja keine Frauen da waren hatten die Damen der Schöpfung halt pech))    )







Die Teller waren endlich leer und es wurde erzählt und Diskutiert  


Fazit : Wie schon geschrieben ( vor etwa 100 Postings    ) perfekt.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt mal schnell ein paar Bilder von gestern Abend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das so weitergeht, werden wir doch bei Weisswurst, Blasmusik und Hefeweizen enden. Und dann gründen wir einen Schützenverein!.    

Und der alte Herr ohne Heln von gestern braucht wieder Tage, um seien Fotos einzustellen!!!


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich richtig glücklich macht ist der Einfluß, den wir alle auf anderen netten Menschen (Teilnehmer ) offensichtlich haben.



Nur nicht auf Frauen.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Volker scheint durch den Abend in seinem Entwicklungsprozess um eine Dekade 'gereift' zu sein.  Diese erwachsene und in sich ruhende Ausdruckweise ist schon beeindruckend, DU Jungspund DU.
> 
> VG Martin



C. F. W. Hegel hatte seine besten "Ergüsse" auch im Vollrausch.

Gebt dem jugendlichen Rabauken bitte kein Bier mehr!

Obwohl ....


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nicht auf Frauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt das nächste mal nehme ich nur noch die harten sachen , Sprudel und Limo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_maedchen (29. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächst mal hat Bernd ja schon geplant.
> Nämlich nächste Woche; Dann mit 10l Fass welches er besorgt
> Volker hat schon spontan zugesagt.



Wäre es nicht besser wir würden das mal für Samstag "planen" ???   

Es gibt Leute die WIRKLICH ARBEITEN MÜSSEN ! Ja, auch Freitags morgens !   

Viele Grüße


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

bike_maedchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht besser wir würden das mal für Samstag "planen" ???
> 
> Es gibt Leute die WIRKLICH ARBEITEN MÜSSEN ! Ja, auch Freitags morgens !
> 
> Viele Grüße



Watt?

Wer bis' Du denn?

Frauen neh'm wer nisch!

Gruß

Susi Sorglos


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (29. Juli 2005)

bike_maedchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht besser wir würden das mal für Samstag "planen" ???
> 
> Es gibt Leute die WIRKLICH ARBEITEN MÜSSEN ! Ja, auch Freitags morgens !
> 
> Viele Grüße




Was bist du denn für ein Mädchen  .

@ Delgado

Wie kommst du eigentlich dazu meinen Namen zu benutzen  

Gruß

Die echte Susi-Sorglos


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weitergeht, werden wir doch bei Weisswurst, Blasmusik und Hefeweizen enden. Und dann gründen wir einen Schützenverein!.
> 
> Und der alte Herr ohne Heln von gestern braucht wieder Tage, um seien Fotos einzustellen!!!


 
Jaja, gut das der Kopf noch festgewachsen ist. 

Der Onkel muss leider ein bisschen arbeiten. Schlage mich gerade mit diversen Softwareupdates im FIBU- und LOBU-Bereich wg. Änderungen der Krankenkassen (zum 01.07.2005 Stichwort Eigenfinanzierung des Zahnersatzes  ). Gerade habe ich die Mail bekommen, dass das Update eine falsche, überholte IdMod. überträgt. Und ich muss noch die Abrechnung für meine Firmenkunden machen. Isch krieg die Krise.  

Genug geheult: Fahrtechnikkursemotionsmodul geladen und schon gehts mir gut.   

Tja, das mit dem Bericht dauert noch einige (zweistellige Anzahl von) Stunden. 

Aber dennoch hier ein Bild von zweifellos wichtigsten Utensil des gestrigen Abends (soviel dazu, Männer wären nicht reinlich ):

Das Feuchttuch:







*Ingo, Tim, Volker mit seiner Familienpackung Feuchttücher und Frank, der später gereinigte Mann*

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

bike_maedchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht besser wir würden das mal für Samstag "planen" ???
> 
> Es gibt Leute die WIRKLICH ARBEITEN MÜSSEN ! Ja, auch Freitags morgens !
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
Wer Feste feiern kann, kann auch feste arbeiten. 

Ca. 01:00 Uhr im Bett und 06:00 Uhr wieder raus.
Meine Großmutter, Gott hab sie selig, würde jetzt sagen:

"Man kann alles, was man will; nur das nicht, was man nicht will!"  

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, mal einen Samstagskurs zu wollen. 

Liebe Grüße

Martin, der Föhn von Susi Sorglos


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
was macht ihr eigentlich.  

Einen Fahrtechnikkurs?
Eine Tour mit Fahrtechnikübungen?
Ein Barbecue?
Ein Schützenfest?
Einen Philosophentreff?
Eine Selbstfindungs-AG?
Eine Mobiltoilettenausstellung?

Oder was völlig anderes?


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Feste feiern kann, kann auch feste arbeiten.
> 
> Ca. 01:00 Uhr im Bett und 06:00 Uhr wieder raus.
> Meine Großmutter, Gott hab sie selig, würde jetzt sagen:
> ...



Sag mal kennen wir uns. Was bist du denn für einer


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Was läuft denn hier im moment für ein Film ab?

Können die Damen nicht in Ihren Freds rumzicken? ( Ist jetzt nichts gegen die Damen die was Konstruktives hervorbringen   )

@ Martin

Du weißt doch wie vorteilhaft solch eine Familienpackung feuchte Reinigungstücher ist.  


Gruß

Volker

Der ich bin gegen Susi Sorglos


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> was macht ihr eigentlich.
> 
> Einen Fahrtechnikkurs?
> ...


 
Rhetorische Frage? 

Beim aufmerksamen Lesen hättest Du es Dir selbst beantworten können. 

Kleine Hilfe: Ja, zu allen Punkten.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juli 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> was macht ihr eigentlich.
> 
> Einen Fahrtechnikkurs?
> ...



Wir sind multitaskfähig, wir können das alles kombinieren   Ausser die Selbstfindungs-AG. Wie Du auf dem Fotos leicht erkennen kannst, macht keiner von uns einen verlorenen Eindruck


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Susi-Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal kennen wir uns.


 
Vielleicht?! Wenn Du Susi Sorglos bist und ich der Föhn, dann ja, sonst nicht.



			
				Susi-Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du denn für einer


 
Ein Netter mit nur einem Nickname aber vielen Vorlieben und Identitäten. 

VG Martin, Erklärbär, Juchhu und machmal auch Spezialagent 008 und Chefunterhändler in geheimer Mission, z.B. Frühstückstellergeiselhaftbefreiung.


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind multitaskfähig, wir können das alles kombinieren  Ausser die Selbstfindungs-AG. Wie Du auf dem Fotos leicht erkennen kannst, macht keiner von uns einen verlorenen Eindruck


 
Na, dann trifft das "Ja" in diesem Punkt halt nur auf mich zu. Ich glaube, ich war zu dem Fotoaufnahmemoment gerade mit Selbstfindung von weiterem HappaHappa beschäftigt. Danke Michael, der mir sein Fleisch überließ, hatte immer noch einen Bärenhunger. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Du weißt doch wie vorteilhaft solch eine Familienpackung feuchte Reinigungstücher ist.
> 
> ...


 
Du wirst noch ein perfekter Familienvater. Wußtest Du eigentlich, dass es jedes Jahr einen "Bester Hausmann des Jahres"-Contest gibt? Soll ich Dich da mal anmelden? Wir anderen könnten Dich mal in konstruktiver Planung und Organisation coachen. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann trifft das "Ja" in diesem Punkt halt nur auf mich zu. Ich glaube, ich war zu dem Fotoaufnahmemoment gerade mit Selbstfindung von weiterem HappaHappa beschäftigt. Danke Michael, der mir sein Fleisch überließ, hatte immer noch einen Bärenhunger.
> 
> VG Martin



Dabei ist der Winter doch noch so weit entfernt um sich ein Dickes Fettpolster anzufuttern  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst noch ein perfekter Familienvater. Wußtest Du eigentlich, dass es jedes Jahr einen "Bester Hausmann des Jahres"-Contest gibt? Soll ich Dich da mal anmelden? Wir anderen könnten Dich mal in konstruktiver Planung und Organisation  coachen.
> 
> VG Martin



Das hast du doch jetzt extra geschrieben.


AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei ist der Winter doch noch so weit entfernt um sich ein Dickes Fettpolster anzufuttern  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


 
Was heißt hier anfuttern, das muss dick gehalten werden. Sonst kann ich nicht genügend Druck im Uphill machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt hier anfuttern, das muss dick gehalten werden. Sonst kann ich nicht genügend Druck im Uphill machen.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juli 2005)

Was ich noch sagen wollte:

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, STEVE


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch sagen wollte:
> 
> ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, STEVE




Ja lieber Steve dem werde ich mich auch anschließen hoffe du hast dich gut beschenken lassen und wünsche dir noch viel Spaß heute. ( Hätte ich das heut erwartet hätt ich einen Kuchen gemacht    )


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch sagen wollte:
> 
> ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, STEVE


 


			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja lieber Steve dem werde ich mich auch anschließen hoffe du hast dich gut beschenken lassen und wünsche dir noch viel Spaß heute. ( Hätte ich das heut erwartet hätt ich einen Kuchen gemacht  )


 
Na, super. Wenn ich da mal früher auf die Liste geschaut hätte , wäre ein großes Zelt organisiert worden , und wir hätten reinfeiern können. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bei Kuchen bin ich übrigens nicht wählerisch, vorausgesetzt, er wird von anderen mitgebracht. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, super. Wenn ich da mal früher auf die Liste geschaut hätte , wäre ein großes Zelt organisiert worden , und wir hätten reinfeiern können.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bei Kuchen bin ich übrigens nicht wählerisch, vorausgesetzt, er wird von anderen mitgebracht.
> 
> VG Martin




Und dabei hast du doch von allen die technischen Daten   , toll du hast uns voll um eine fette Party gebracht    . Aber dir sei ausnahmsweise noch mal verziehen ( dafür mußt du nächste Woche den abwasch machen   )


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Was ist eigentlich mit diesen Pseudo-Frauen los  . Erst Posten die so einen Käse und dann hört und liest man nichts mehr von denen. Pah was sind die D... !!!


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und dabei hast du doch von allen die technischen Daten  , toll du hast uns voll um eine fette Party gebracht   . Aber dir sei ausnahmsweise noch mal verziehen ( dafür mußt du nächste Woche den abwasch machen  )
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Die technischen Daten sind nur für meine Statistik (der eine zeichnete Tour- und Leistungsdaten von Teilnehmer auf, der ander nur persönliche Daten )

Ich möchte einfach nur, dass wir in der Zeit, die wir zusammen verbringen, ein bisschen Spass haben. Wie auch immer geartete Verpflichtung durch geoutete Geburtstage waren, sind und werden nicht mein Ding sein.

Bestimmt hatte Steve den Kuchen und Sekt vergessen einzupacken ; wäre doch peinlich gewesen , wenn ich ihn hatte auffliegen lassen.  

Also, wer meint, dass sein Geburtstag im Rahmen des Pre- (STR), Fahrtechnikkurses, Post- (Grillevent) erwähnt und gefeiert werden sollte, möge sich zukünftig rechtzeitig selber outen.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die technischen Daten sind nur für meine Statistik (der eine zeichnete Tour- und Leistungsdaten von Teilnehmer auf, der ander nur persönliche Daten )
> 
> Ich möchte einfach nur, dass wir in der Zeit, die wir zusammen verbringen, ein bisschen Spass haben. Wie auch immer geartete Verpflichtung durch geoutete Geburtstage waren, sind und werden nicht mein Ding sein.
> 
> ...



Ich auch  . War ja auch nur mal so hier ins Forum gepostet


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle Teilnehmer des gestrigen Grillabends,
ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für die Blumen.

Apropos Blumen: diese fehlten eigentlich noch auf unserer gestrigen Tafel - oder meint ihr, wenn ich auch noch Blumen mitbringen würde, wäre mein weiblicher Anteil zu hoch ?
Allerdings sind Eure (Thread-)Beiträge ja anscheinend nur bedingt geeignet, den Frauenanteil zu erhöhen. Wir wissen ja alle, das die Postings hier -von Kaba-Dose bis Susi-Sorglos/alle angemeldet heute und gestern - von Michael @ delgado stammen.
Allerdings nehme ich mit diesen Anmerkungen ja schon fast einen Teil meines (jetzt für nächsten Donnerstag) geplanten Referats voraus.
Nur noch eine letzte Anmerkung: Mir macht die Aufgabe als Küchenfee (derzeit) und damit die Vorbeitung viel Spaß, so daß ein Bedauern nicht erforderlich ist. Allerdings haben auch Volker und Michael bei der Vorbereitung gut mitgeholfen.
Sobald ich wieder MTB en will und einen Helm habe, werde ich Euch informieren.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## 50189K (29. Juli 2005)

immer sind die Partys, wenn ich nicht kann 


nun ja, ab Ende August kann ich dann hoffentlich regelmässig dran teilnehmen und mit unterirdisch schlechten Fahrkönnen (Technik, Kondition und Mut) glänzen. Hoffe, das dann auch noch mal so ein schöner Event statt findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Teilnehmer des gestrigen Grillabends,
> ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für die Blumen.
> 
> Apropos Blumen: diese fehlten eigentlich noch auf unserer gestrigen Tafel  - oder meint ihr, wenn ich auch noch Blumen mitbringen würde, wäre mein weiblicher Anteil zu hoch ?
> ...




Ich wußte doch das irgendetwas fehlte   , können wir ja beim nächsten SPONTANEN Grillen besorgen  

Am meisten freue ich mich schon auf deinen Referat.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> immer sind die Partys, wenn ich nicht kann
> 
> 
> nun ja, ab Ende August kann ich dann hoffentlich regelmässig dran teilnehmen und mit unterirdisch schlechten Fahrkönnen (Technik, Kondition und Mut) glänzen. Hoffe, das dann auch noch mal so ein schöner Event statt findet.




Nicht traurig sein , nächste Woche bietet sich ja wohl wieder an ( wenn ich mir so die Postings anschaue   )
Und ansonsten spätestens ende August.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## 50189K (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht traurig sein , nächste Woche bietet sich ja wohl wieder an ( wenn ich mir so die Postings anschaue   )
> Und ansonsten spätestens ende August.



da bin ich schon in der Pfalz,  im pfälzer Wald rumgurken. 

ach ja, am Freitag abend steigt da schon die erste Party, 5EUR Grillparty "all you can eat", kaltes Bier preiswert!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juli 2005)

[/QUOTE=Bernd aus Holz]...

II.	In welchem Thread werde ich wann landen oder bleibe ich für immer im Thread von Martin ...
Bernd[/QUOTE]

@all
Jetzt habe ich mir schon eine Angewohnheit von Martin zu eigen gemacht: das Zitieren der eigenen Beiträge. Allerdings fand ich den Beitrag von Cheetah fast schon als Antwort auf meine obige Frage:

[/QUOTE=Cheetah]
Hallo allerseits,
was macht ihr eigentlich.  
Einen Fahrtechnikkurs?
Eine Tour mit Fahrtechnikübungen?
Ein Barbecue?
Ein Schützenfest?
Einen Philosophentreff?
Eine Selbstfindungs-AG?
Eine Mobiltoilettenausstellung?

*Oder was völlig anderes*?[/QUOTE]

Ich verstehe das so: 

Laßt uns diesen Thread (und alles was mit ihm zutun hat - Grillen, Radfahren, nette Leute kenenlernen, eine schöne Zeit miteinander verbringen...) zu etwas entwickeln, was uns allen viel Spaß und Freude macht!

Und was das "*völlig andere*" betrifft: Ich nenne es
*Leben*

Ich kann nur allen sagen (auch, glaube ich, im Namen aller hier im thread Vertretenen und der gestrigen Grillabendteilnehmer):

Wenn ihr (so) leben wollt (wie wir), seid ihr alle herzlichst eingeladen, mitzumachen.

Grüße
Bernd
P.S: Ich hoffe, daß war jetzt nicht zu philosophisch oder hochtrabend.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal kurz etwas ernstes  .
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,
ich würde Deine sehr gute Anmerkung unter das Thema stellen: Was ist Glück ?

Ein paar Anregungen und Hinweise von mir dazu (Wir können das ja hier weiter diskutieren und auch noch am nächsten Donnerstag; ggf. ist hier schon das Thema des zweiten Referates vorgegeben - natürlich nicht zwei Referate an einem Grillabend!  ):
Es gibt ein ganz gut verkauftes Buch von Francis Lelord: Hectors Reise oder die Suche nach dem Glück. 
Hector geht auf eine Weltreise und sucht die Regeln, die das Glück ausmachen. Ich zitiere ein paar Regeln, die meines Erachtens ganz gut zu gestern abend und Deinem Beitrag passen:

Lektion Nr. 8: Glück ist, mit den Menschen zusammen zu sein, die man liebt.
Lektion Nr. 13: Glück ist, wenn man spürt, daß man den anderen nützlich ist.
Lektion Nr. 22: Frauen achten mehr auf das Glück der anderen als Männer  .

Weiterhin werden in dem Buch drei Fragen gestellt, um zu wissen, ob man glücklich ist:

1. Denk nach über den Abstand zwischen Deinem gegenwärtigen Leben
und dem Leben was Du gerne führen würdest.
2. Denk über den Abstand nach zwischen Deinem gegenwärtigen Leben und der besten Lebensphase in Deiner Vergangenheit.
3. Denk über den Abstand nach, was die anderen haben und dem was Du selber hast.

Ich will aber nicht das ganze Buch zitiern, sondern nur ein paar Ideen geben, warum uns allen der gestrige Abend so gut gefallen hat und womit das zu tun haben könnte.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (29. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Traurig bin ich nur, dass wir die 'Gardasee'-Ab- und Auffahrt nicht mehr gestern habe anfahren können. Aber das Gequengel gegen Ende des Kurses "Wir haben Hunger, Hunger, Hunger und haben Durst!" wurde unerträglich.



Hallo Martin
Hattest du zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon Wahrnehmungsschwierigkeiten??  
Wer waren die Schuldigen??


Meinen Dank an alle für den witzigen Abend!

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Bernd

Genau  . Er heist zwar FAHRTECHNIKKURSE FÜR TOURER aber  das muß ja zwangsläufig nicht heißen das man Spontane oder auch geplante Grillevents und andere Gesellschaftliche Aktivitäten nicht Posten sollte.
( Ja auch dann wenn andere rummotzen " und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun ?".




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Und was das "*völlig andere*" betrifft: Ich nenne es
> *Leben*
> 
> Ich kann nur allen sagen (auch, glaube ich, im Namen aller hier im thread Vertretenen und der gestrigen Grillabendteilnehmer):
> ...




Du hast den Nagel voll auf dem Kopf getroffen "LEBEN" , ich mein ich habe ja heute schon einmal etwas dazu gepostet aber leider nicht geschaft es so kurz und knapp zu verfassen wie du. Wobei ich bei mir ja noch das Wort " Glücklich " mitgenommen habe   . 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> ich würde Deine sehr gute Anmerkung unter das Thema stellen: Was ist Glück ?
> 
> Ein paar Anregungen und Hinweise von mir dazu (Wir können das ja hier weiter diskutieren und auch noch am nächsten Donnerstag; ggf. ist hier schon das Thema des zweiten Referates vorgegeben - natürlich nicht zwei Referate an einem Grillabend!  ):
> ...


Richtig.


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Lektion Nr. 13: Glück ist, wenn man spürt, daß man den anderen nützlich ist.


Es darf allerdings nicht auf einseitiger Basis bleiben ansonsten absolut korrekt.


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Lektion Nr. 22: Frauen achten mehr auf das Glück der anderen als Männer  .


Mag sein halt ich aber eher für ein Gerücht.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin werden in dem Buch drei Fragen gestellt, um zu wissen, ob man glücklich ist:
> 
> 1. Denk nach über den Abstand zwischen Deinem gegenwärtigen Leben
> und dem Leben was Du gerne führen würdest.


Also ich denke das ich mit meinem Leben ganz Glücklich bin. Schau mal was brauch ich mehr fürs Glück : Eine Liebe und verständnißvolle Familie ( wobei da wiederum beide Seiten dazugehören )und nette und Liebgewonnene Freunde ( so wie Ihr z.B. )


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Denk über den Abstand nach zwischen Deinem gegenwärtigen Leben und der besten Lebensphase in Deiner Vergangenheit.


Das sehe ich volgendermaßen: Die beste Lebensphase ist doch eigentlich diese das ich überhaupt Leben darf .


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Denk über den Abstand nach, was die anderen haben und dem was Du selber hast.


Das wird jetzt ein wenig schwieriger. Ich mein ich habe zwar nicht so viel wie manch andere aber dafür bin ich GLÜCKLICH mit  meinem Leben und was ich erreicht habe , was ich von den anderen allerdings nicht wirklich glaube.




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will aber nicht das ganze Buch zitiern, sondern nur ein paar Ideen geben, warum uns allen der gestrige Abend so gut gefallen hat und womit das zu tun haben könnte.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Das waren aber schon richtig gute Ideen.


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> ich würde Deine sehr gute Anmerkung unter das Thema stellen: Was ist Glück ?
> 
> Ein paar Anregungen und Hinweise von mir dazu (Wir können das ja hier weiter diskutieren und auch noch am nächsten Donnerstag; ggf. ist hier schon das Thema des zweiten Referates vorgegeben - natürlich nicht zwei Referate an einem Grillabend!  ):
> ...




Dieses Angebot nehme ich gerne an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig.
> ...
> 1. Es darf allerdings nicht auf einseitiger Basis bleiben ansonsten absolut korrekt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,
dann laß uns die Diskussion ruhig fortsetzen:
zunächst zu 2.: Wie gesagt, das sind alles nicht meine Ideen oder wie ein Freund mal sagte: Alles angelesener Kram.  

Zu 1. ... Nützlich sein... Diese Erfahrung habe ich früher gemacht: ich war Wanderwart in unserem Verein und habe Wanderungen 2 x pro Jahr organisiert. Mir war dabei immer wichtig, daß die Wanderungen den Teilnehmern gefielen (das war auch so, am Ende hatte ich ca. 100 Wanderer und die Rückmeldungen waren sehr positiv). Diese positiven Rückmeldung waren (das ich einen schönen Tag für die Teilnehmer organisiert habe und es fast allen gefallen hat) das wesentliche (fast würde ich sagen zum glücklich sein) - eine Anerkennung. Dieses Beispiel läßt sich natürlich auf unsere MTB-Touren (und die Tour-Guides) übertragen, auf den gestrigen Abend und die Organisation...

Zu der schwierigen Frage des dritten Abstands vielleicht noch aus dem Buch eine Lektion:
Nr. 1 Vergleiche anzustellen ist ein gutes Mittel, sich sein Glück zu vermiesen.

Meine Meinung hierzu ist, daß dies nur eingeschränkt richtig ist. Man kann sehr wohl Vergleiche mit anderen anstellen. Es hängt dann davon ab, ob man auf diese neidisch (z. B. reichere Menschen) ist oder sich selber sagt: Ich kann mich zwar mit diesem oder jenem vergleichen, aber ich brauche nicht mehr Geld/Autos/Häuser etc (wie in Deinem Beispiel mit dem Porsche).

Zum Thema der drei Abstände steht dann weiter in dem Buch, daß die Summe der Abstände etwas mit Glück zu tun hat: je geringer diese Abstände (Summe aller drei oder Durchschnitt von allen drei), desto glücklicher ist man.
Soviel zunächst.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> dann laß uns die Diskussion ruhig fortsetzen:
> zunächst zu 2.: Wie gesagt, das sind alles nicht meine Ideen oder wie ein Freund mal sagte: Alles angelesener Kram.



 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1. ... Nützlich sein... Diese Erfahrung habe ich früher gemacht: ich war Wanderwart in unserem Verein und habe Wanderungen 2 x pro Jahr organisiert. Mir war dabei immer wichtig, daß die Wanderungen den Teilnehmern gefielen (das war auch so, am Ende hatte ich ca. 100 Wanderer und die Rückmeldungen waren sehr positiv). Diese positiven Rückmeldung waren (das ich einen schönen Tag für die Teilnehmer organisiert habe und es fast allen gefallen hat) das wesentliche (fast würde ich sagen zum glücklich sein) - eine Anerkennung. Dieses Beispiel läßt sich natürlich auf unsere MTB-Touren (und die Tour-Guides) übertragen, auf den gestrigen Abend und die Organisation...



Naja mit einseitig meinte ich ja im prinzip auch , damit man selber auch mal das Glück hat von jemanden Glücklich gemacht zu werden ( wie z.B. wie Gestern ). Ich erlebe es ja auch ziemlich oft wenn mich dann z.B. eine Ältere Kundin anruft die meint Ihr sifon wäre kaputt. Ich fahre hin schaue nach dichte ihn neu ein und bin eigentlich fertig. Aber das war gar nicht der Grund warum ich angerufen , sondern sie wollte sich nur mit jemanden unterhalten und ihre sorgen loswerden. So dann sitzt du da hörst der älteren Frau ( 89 Jahre alt ) zu und ruckzuck sind zwei Stunden rum. Du gehst und weißt das die Frau jetzt auch Glücklich ist sich mit jemanden unterhalten zu haben. ( Nur fürs Protokoll : Nein ich habe die Zeit nicht aufgeschrieben ) Und solche sachen finde ich machen Glücklich.





			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der schwierigen Frage des dritten Abstands vielleicht noch aus dem Buch eine Lektion:
> Nr. 1 Vergleiche anzustellen ist ein gutes Mittel, sich sein Glück zu vermiesen.
> 
> Meine Meinung hierzu ist, daß dies nur eingeschränkt richtig ist. Man kann sehr wohl Vergleiche mit anderen anstellen. Es hängt dann davon ab, ob man auf diese neidisch (z. B. reichere Menschen) ist oder sich selber sagt: Ich kann mich zwar mit diesem oder jenem vergleichen, aber ich brauche nicht mehr Geld/Autos/Häuser etc (wie in Deinem Beispiel mit dem Porsche).



Also ich weiß nicht neid ist irgendwie etwas blödes. Weil ich steh auf dem Standpunkt man hätte es selber ja auch so machen können ( warum man es nicht getan hat weiß ich nicht ).
Was hat man z.B. von viel Geld? Klar es beruhigt und macht die sache leichter , aber Glücklicher ?
Was hat man z.B. von mehreren Autos , Ich kann nicht mit dreien gleichzeitig fahren .
Was hat man z.B. von mehreren Häusern ( nicht Mietshäuser ) Manche Leute haben ja hier und dort ein Haus und dann noch mit wer weiß wie vielen Zimmern. Bäder, Schlafzimmer etc. . Tut mir leid ich kann irgendwie immer nur ein Bad benutzen und wüßte auch nicht wofür ich mehrere Bäder bräuchte.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema der drei Abstände steht dann weiter in dem Buch, daß die Summe der Abstände etwas mit Glück zu tun hat: je geringer diese Abstände (Summe aller drei oder Durchschnitt von allen drei), desto glücklicher ist man.
> Soviel zunächst.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Das sieht doch dann ganz gut aus   


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Könntest du mir dieses Buch vieleicht mal ausleihen


----------



## volker k (29. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich schon in der Pfalz,  im pfälzer Wald rumgurken.
> 
> ach ja, am Freitag abend steigt da schon die erste Party, 5EUR Grillparty "all you can eat", kaltes Bier preiswert!



Das ist jetzt aber unfair   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Volker

Freue mich schon auf Donnerstag   

Mal sehen wie ich an euch dran bleiben kann!

Gute Nacht wünsche ich dir
Klaus


----------



## 50189K (30. Juli 2005)

boah ey, wird hier filosofiert  



@ Volker und Michael: wann kommt ihr? Erst am Samstag? 


@ Volker: zu deinem Posting, welches 2 über dem hier ist:


----------



## volker k (30. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> boah ey, wird hier filosofiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Morgääääähn.

Ich kann leider doch nicht kommen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (30. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Morgääääähn.
> 
> Ich kann leider doch nicht kommen


  wieso denn das?



was ist mit Micheal? Fährt er dann alleine oder kommt er auch nicht?


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das Ganze hier zeigt mir mal wieder, dass man sich persönlich kennenlernen muss und im Idealfall wie in unserem Beispiel mit unterschiedlichen Dingen Altenberg Fahrtechniktour( kurz AFTT) , STR, Fahrtechnikkurs (zukünftig FTK) und come-togehter-event (z.B. Grillabend) sich gemeinsam beschäftigen sollte.

Das Ergebnis sind neue Bekanntschaften/Freundschaften mit vielseitig/-schichtigen hoch interessanten Menschen.

Und wer mal aufmerksam die Postings liest, stellt schnell fest, dass Inhalte, Wortwahl und Art des Umganges und Kommunikation sich schlagartig verändern, nachdem die Poster sich persönlich kennengelernt und eingeschätzt haben.

Ich will jetzt keine Namen nennen.  

Also, liebe MitleserInnen, die noch vor dem Stadium des persönlichen Kennenlernens sind, damit wir Inhalte, Wortwahl und Art des Umganges und Kommunikation Eurer Postings nicht falsch verstehen und ggf. unsächlich, unhöflich oder unpassend reagieren, kommt einfach vorbei und schaut hinter die Kulissen. Wenn es dann doch nicht mit uns klappt (was wir alle uns aber kaum vorstellen können ), haken wir das Ganze unter Lebenserfahrung ab und gehen friedlich unserer Wege.

Fazit: Mitmachen ist noch viel besser als mitlesen.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (30. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wieso denn das?
> 
> 
> 
> was ist mit Micheal? Fährt er dann alleine oder kommt er auch nicht?



Ich muß kurzfristig ein Badezimmer fertig stellen


----------



## volker k (30. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung hierzu ist, daß dies nur eingeschränkt richtig ist. Man kann sehr wohl Vergleiche mit anderen anstellen. Es hängt dann davon ab, ob man auf diese neidisch (z. B. reichere Menschen) ist oder sich selber sagt: Ich kann mich zwar mit diesem oder jenem vergleichen, aber ich brauche nicht mehr Geld/Autos/Häuser etc (wie in Deinem Beispiel mit dem Porsche).





			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß nicht neid ist irgendwie etwas blödes. Weil ich steh auf dem Standpunkt man hätte es selber ja auch so machen können ( warum man es nicht getan hat weiß ich nicht ).
> Was hat man z.B. von viel Geld? Klar es beruhigt und macht die sache leichter , aber Glücklicher ?
> Was hat man z.B. von mehreren Autos , Ich kann nicht mit dreien gleichzeitig fahren .
> Was hat man z.B. von mehreren Häusern ( nicht Mietshäuser ) Manche Leute haben ja hier und dort ein Haus und dann noch mit wer weiß wie vielen Zimmern. Bäder, Schlafzimmer etc. . Tut mir leid ich kann irgendwie immer nur ein Bad benutzen und wüßte auch nicht wofür ich mehrere Bäder bräuchte.




Hallo Bernd.

Also ich habe mir heute Nacht einfach mal die Zeit genommen und über oben Zitierten Posting nachgedacht und kam irgendwie zu folgender Überlegung :

Ich weiß nicht ob ich Überhaupt Materielle oder Finanzielle Dinge für das Glück bräuchte. ( Klar einige werden jetzt sagen : Aber ohne dies geht gar nichts. Aber dazu werde ich noch Posten ) Wenn man sich dieses Thema mal genauer betrachtet und noch dazu diesen Thread durchliest kann man feststellen das man doch im prinziep nur richtig Glücklich sein kann wenn man einen Abend ( so wie z.B. letzten Donnerstag ( wobei ich ja nun schon das Glück hatte an mehreren solche Tage dabeizusein ) ) miterleben darf. Denn was nützt einem all dieser schnöde Mammon und die Materiellen Sachen wenn man sie mit niemandem TEILEN und ja , letzendlich auch erleben kann / darf. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Laßt uns diesen Thread (und alles was mit ihm zutun hat - Grillen, Radfahren, nette Leute kenenlernen, eine schöne Zeit miteinander verbringen...) zu etwas entwickeln, was uns allen viel Spaß und Freude  macht!
> 
> Und was das "*völlig andere*" betrifft: Ich nenne es
> *Leben*




Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (30. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker
> 
> Freue mich schon auf Donnerstag
> 
> ...



Och da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen , das regelt sich von ganz alleine  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Juli 2005)

ja, und jetzt nehmen wir uns alle an die hände, singen fröhliche lieder und erfreuen uns unseres daseins!      

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ja, und jetzt nehmen wir uns alle an die hände, singen fröhliche lieder und erfreuen uns unseres daseins!
> 
> gruß marco


 
Zukünftig auch mit Dir?! 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (31. Juli 2005)

Mahlzeit.

Sagt mal Wandert Ihr übers WE eigentlich immer aus oder abe ich einen Trend verpasst  . Mein Gott ist das Langweilig  .


Gruß

Volker ( Der auf den Spuren des Glücks ist )


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Sagt mal Wandert Ihr übers WE eigentlich immer aus oder abe ich einen Trend verpasst  . Mein Gott ist das Langweilig  .
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,
1. ich habe in Düsseldorf den siebzigsten Geburtstag meins Vaters gefeiert und bin erst jetzt wieder zurückgekehrt.
2. Das Buch kann ich nächstes mal gerne mitbringen.

@50189K
Ich weiß nicht wie das gemeint hist: Nervt die Philosopiererei oder ist es eher gedankenanregend?
Ich verweise allerdings nur auf eine frühere Bemerkunbg von [email protected] (ca. fünf bis zehn Seiten früher), wo er (m. E. zu Recht) auf das gesunkene Nivaue der Beiträge hingewiesen hat. Meine Anmerkung hierzu war, daß wir das Niveau wieder heben wollen - ich glaube, daß das ganz gut gelungen ist  .
@ martin
"Und wer mal aufmerksam die Postings liest, stellt schnell fest, dass Inhalte, Wortwahl und Art des Umganges und Kommunikation sich schlagartig verändern, nachdem die Poster sich persönlich kennengelernt und eingeschätzt haben.

Ich will jetzt keine Namen nennen."

Ich glaube, Martin, daß Du mich meinst (Du kannst natürlich zu Recht meinen Spruch zitieren: Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm paßt!  ).

Wenn Du Dich allerdings richtig erinnerst, kennen wir uns persönlich schon bereits seit Februar 2005: Bike-Workshop bei Mikkael.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## 50189K (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Bernd, 

es ist halt sehr, sagen wir es mal so, ungewöhnlich, so viel Philosophiererei in dem Fred zu lesen. Es ist halt ein wenig sehr geballt gewesen. 

Gruß,

Kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (31. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich glaube, Martin, daß Du mich meinst (Du kannst natürlich zu Recht meinen Spruch zitieren: Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm paßt!  ).
> 
> ...


 
Es tut mir leid, Dich in Deiner Einschätzung korrigieren zu müssen  :

Meine Vorurteile hatte ich schon früher (deutlich vor dem 28.07.2005) revidieren müssen  . 
Nein, ich stütze mich auf Aussagen von Teilnehmern, die Dich bisher nur über Deine Postings einschätzen durften/mussten und Dich noch nicht live und in Farbe erlebt hatten. 

Irgendwie fördert die Posting-Kommunikation die Bildung von Vorurteile, da wohl in Foren die Poster stärker zur Polarisation neigen.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 1. Naja mit einseitig meinte ich ja im prinzip auch , damit man selber auch mal das Glück hat von jemanden Glücklich gemacht zu werden ( wie z.B. wie Gestern ). Ich erlebe es ja auch ziemlich oft wenn mich dann z.B. eine Ältere Kundin anruft die meint Ihr sifon wäre kaputt. Ich fahre hin schaue nach dichte ihn neu ein und bin eigentlich fertig. Aber das war gar nicht der Grund warum ich angerufen , sondern sie wollte sich nur mit jemanden unterhalten und ihre sorgen loswerden. So dann sitzt du da hörst der älteren Frau ( 89 Jahre alt ) zu und ruckzuck sind zwei Stunden rum. Du gehst und weißt das die Frau jetzt auch Glücklich ist sich mit jemanden unterhalten zu haben. ( Nur fürs Protokoll : Nein ich habe die Zeit nicht aufgeschrieben ) Und solche sachen finde ich machen Glücklich.
> 
> 2. Also ich weiß nicht neid ist irgendwie etwas blödes. Weil ich steh auf dem Sandpunkt man hätte es selber ja auch so machen können ( warum man es nicht getan hat weiß ich nicht ).
> ...


Hallo Volker, 
ich bin Dir noch ein paar Antworten schuldig (Anmerkung 1: Ich bitte vorab schon mal alle um Entschuldigung, die jetzt sagen: geht die Philosophiererei schon wieder  weiter. Anmerkung 2: Ich lasse mir mit der Beantwortung solcher Themen etwas mehr Zeit, da ich das ganze erst durchdenke und z. T. auch mit anderen diskutiere)

Zu Deiner obigen Bemerkung (1.) gibt es m. E. zwei Aspekte:
a) Zum einen kannst Du die Zeit, in der Du etwas für andere tust (zuhören, eine Tour/Wanderung ausarbeiten u.a.) als geopferte Zeit ansehen. Für Dich selber ist dann der Nutzen, dass Du jemand anderen einen Gefallen getan hast und der andere etwas davon hatte.
b) Viel weitergehender ist der Gedanke, daß Du für Dich selber aus der Anerkennung, aus dem Dank usw. der anderen für Dich selber Glück empfindest (ob das jetzt der richtige Ausdruck ist, weiß ich nicht) und nicht wie unter a) das ganze als Pflicht (jeden Tag eine gute Tat) ansiehst. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich klar genug ausgedrückt habe   vielleicht ist es einfacher bei einer Diskussion das gemeinte verbal auszutauschen.

2. Zum Thema Neid finde ich, daß wir gerade in Deutschland eine sehr starke Tendenz zum Neid haben (zumindest stärker als in anderen Ländern):
Wenn z. B. jemand als Profisportler viel Geld verdient, ist nicht der erste Gedanke: Was hat derjenige gemacht, daß er dies erreicht hat und kann ich dies (natürlich nur unter der Annahme, daß viel Geld zu verdienen auch mein Ziel ist) nicht auch erreichen (Was kann ich von diesem Sportler lernen?). Nein, in Deutschland ist - so finde ich zumindest - häufig der erste Gedanke: Warum hat derjenige soviel Geld und ich nicht - das ist doch ungerecht. Dies halte ich für ziemlich unsinnig. Kurz gesagt: Ich bin Deiner Meinung
Grüße
Bernd 
P.S. Auch mich hat die Diskussion hier im Thread sehr positiv zum Nachdenken animiert (wie Dich.)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ja, und jetzt nehmen wir uns alle an die hände, singen fröhliche lieder und erfreuen uns unseres daseins!
> 
> gruß marco


Hallo Marco,
auch ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal dabei wärst und wir wieder eine schöne gemeinsame Tour machen würden (natürlich erst nach meinem Helmkauf - diesen habe ich allerdings schon bestellt).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> es ist halt sehr, sagen wir es mal so, ungewöhnlich, so viel Philosophiererei in dem Fred zu lesen. Es ist halt ein wenig sehr geballt gewesen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Kathrin,
es wäre doch schön, wenn wir diesen Thread zum
"Zen und die Kunst, ein Motorrad zu warten"
des Mountainbiking 
entwicklen könnten.

(Hierzu kann der mitlesende und und motorradfahrende [email protected] sunday vielleicht etwas genaueres sagen, da er dieses Buch sicherlich besser kennt als ich).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (31. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 1. ich habe in Düsseldorf den siebzigsten Geburtstag meins Vaters gefeiert und bin erst jetzt wieder zurückgekehrt.
> 2. Das Buch kann ich nächstes mal gerne mitbringen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd.

Ui. Das ist doch mal ein schöner Grund übers WE wegzufahren. Super auf das Buch freue ich mich schon , genauso auf die fortsetzung der Diskusion.


Grüße

Volker


----------



## volker k (31. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> ich bin Dir noch ein paar Antworten schuldig (Anmerkung 1: Ich bitte vorab schon mal alle um Entschuldigung, die jetzt sagen: geht die Philosophiererei schon wieder  weiter. Anmerkung 2: Ich lasse mir mit der Beantwortung solcher Themen etwas mehr Zeit, da ich das ganze erst durchdenke und z. T. auch mit anderen diskutiere)
> 
> Zu Deiner obigen Bemerkung (1.) gibt es m. E. zwei Aspekte:
> ...




Genau aus dem Grunde hatte ich mir mit einigen Postings auch etwas mehr Zeit gelassen , und wird wohl auch noch bis morgen dauern da ich über ein ige sachen noch heute Nacht nachdenken muß.   

Auf das Verbale austauschen würde ich liebend gerne zurückgreifen da es manchmal wesentlich einfacher ist als hier im Forum zu Schreiben.   
Aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch hier ( Bis auf die Komplizierten sachen )


Grüße 

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir leid, Dich in Deiner Einschätzung korrigieren zu müssen  :
> 
> Meine Vorurteile hatte ich schon früher (deutlich vor dem 28.07.2005) revidieren müssen  .
> ...


Hallo Martin,
Was heißt denn müssen? Tut Dir die Revision deiner Vorurteile leid und hättest Du diese lieber bestätigt gesehen?   




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie fördert die Posting-Kommunikation die Bildung von Vorurteile, da wohl in Foren die Poster stärker zur Polarisation neigen.
> 
> VG Martin



Anscheinend ist dies ja nur bedingt richtig: oder wie erklärst Du Dir meine letzten Ca. 5-10 Postings: Sind diese auch polarisierend?   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## 50189K (31. Juli 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> es wäre doch schön, wenn wir diesen Thread zum
> "Zen und die Kunst, ein Motorrad zu warten" des Mountainbiking entwicklen könnten.


och nööö... muß echt nicht sein.... macht dazu doch einen extra Fred auf und laßt andere an dem Thema teilhaben.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin,
ich habe gerade die neue Mountainbike 08/2005 gelesen (Ja, ich habe auch noch Zeit neben den ganzen philosophischen Büchern/Aufsätzen, u.a. etwas über MTB zu lesen  ). 
Dort ist ein Artikel über Bikeguide-Ausbildung. Neben ein paar Leitsätzen (vom Leichten zum Schweren,...) die mir bekannt vorkamen , ist mir ein Bild auf Seite 112 (links oben) aufgefallen. Nach Deinen Erklärungen zwischen Bunny-Hop und Schweine-Hop wüßte ich gerne von Dir, ob das nicht ein Schweine-Hop ist ? Außerdem glaube ich, daß Dich der Artikel sicherlich interessiert.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wieso denn das?
> 
> 
> 
> was ist mit Micheal? Fährt er dann alleine oder kommt er auch nicht?




Er fährt mit einigen Feierabendbikern über's WE weg oder feiert mit seiner Frau Geburtstag.

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ....., damit man selber auch mal das Glück hat von jemanden Glücklich gemacht zu werden ( wie z.B. wie Gestern* ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da hab' ich wohl nachhaltig Eindruck hinterlassen ...


Spaß bei Seite:


Glück (wie Liebe) sind doch nur ungerichtete, unerwartete und unberechenbare Zufälle.

Der ist glücklich, der sie erkennt und die "paar Momente des Glücks" 
erleben kann.


Gruß 

H. F.


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Glück (wie Liebe) sind doch nur ungerichtete, unerwartete und unberechenbare Zufälle.
> 
> Der ist glücklich, der sie erkennt und die "paar Momente des Glücks"
> erleben kann.
> ...



Danke für das Schlußwort


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das Schlußwort



Alles Weitere am Donnerstag?!

Wetter soll ja super werden.

Volker, bringst Du ganz spontan Dein Zelt wieder mit?




PS: Meine Zusammenfassung der letzten Altenberg-Tour hat immerhin bewirkt, dass Redking sich angemeldet hat (Frank und Volker hatte ich ja schon eingetragen).
Da erst Montag ist gehe ich von 10-20 Mitfahrern am Donnerstag aus.


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> Was heißt denn müssen? Tut Dir die Revision deiner Vorurteile leid und hättest Du diese lieber bestätigt gesehen?


 
"müssen" soll den mal wieder schmerzhaften Prozess der Erkenntnis des Fehlurteiles verdeutlichen. Ich hätte ja auch die Erkenntnis verleugnen können und wäre stur bei meinem Vor-/Fehlurteil geblieben. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend ist dies ja nur bedingt richtig: oder wie erklärst Du Dir meine letzten Ca. 5-10 Postings: Sind diese auch polarisierend?
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Nein, nein, diese sind geradezu als integrativ zu bezeichnen. 

Bernd, der uns den Integrator macht.  

Spass beiseite. Mir gefallen diese Posting besser als einige Posting aus der Vergangenheit. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass diese metaphysische Sicht des Mountainbikens ("Zen oder die Kunst, kommerzielles Leben mit Glück zu verbinden oder wie mache ich einen richtigen BunnyHopp") durchaus geeignet ist, MitleserInnen 'abzuschrecken' und vom persönlichen Kennenlernen abzuhalten. Somit sind unsere (!) Postings, die sich nicht unmittelbar mit dem Thema Mountainbiken beschäftigen, als polarisierend einzustufen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

obligatorische Einladung zum honorarfreien Fahrtechnikkurs für TourerInnen am Donnerstag, den 04.08.2005. Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt. Anfahrtsbeschreibung im LMB-Termin (siehe Signatur).

Lehrinhalte:

"Practice on trail", STR zur Grube Cox, *langes Beinkleid empfohlen*
Abfahrten auf steinigem, leicht verblocktem Trail
Und für die Fortgeschrittenen auch im Uphill 
Weiterfahrt zu Downhillübungstrail I und/oder II (I= steiniger Untergrund, II= wurzeliger Untergrund, beide S1)
Wenn Downhilltrail II, dann ggf. auf Wunsch Treppentechnik
Weiterfahrt über Uphill- oder Downhillsingletrail zur Schlüsselstelle I+II (beide S1-2)
Rückkehr zum Treffpunkt ggf. durchs Auenland über netten fast ebenen Wurzelpfad
ab 21:00-21:30 Grillen  . Achtung: Selbstversorgung mit HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf wird vorausgesetzt. Schnorren (fast) zwecklos.
_*Für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.*_
_*Zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde nur Teilnehmer erscheinen, die mindestens befriedigende (Schulnote drei  ) Fahrtechnik/-kenntnisse besitzen und keine Probleme bei Singletrails haben  *_
_(,also schon idealerweise mindestens einen Donnerstagfahrtechnikkurs besucht haben). _

VG Martin

PS: Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung. 

PPS: Ich werde einige Blankoformulare (mit Schreibgerät) für Kurzentschlossene mitbringen. Da ich die Formulare archiviere und EDV-mäßig erfasse, freue ich mich sehr über eine leserliche Ausfüllung der Felder durch PC.

PPPS: *Bitte unbedingt anmelden, damit ich besser planen.*
In Abhängigkeit von der Gruppenstärke steuern wir ggf. andere Übungsspots an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> obligatorische Einladung zum honorarfreien Fahrtechnikkurs für TourerInnen am Donnerstag, den 04.08.2005. Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr,
> an.



ERSTER, was sonst...  


Ob ich wieder bis zum Ende (bis zum einsetzen des Regens und Wegräumen des Geschirrs) bleibe, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Wie sieht es bei Dir am WE aus? Schon einen Passierschein beantragt? 

Und wieso stellst Du überhaupt einen neuen Termin ein, wenn der alte noch nicht redaktionell aufgearbeitet wurde, hää???


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ERSTER, was sonst...


 
Scannst Du meinen Port? 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich wieder bis zum Ende (bis zum einsetzen des Regens und Wegräumen des Geschirrs) bleibe, kann ich noch nicht sagen.


 
Das ist bei mir auch noch nicht klar, weil ...



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es bei Dri am WE aus? Schon einen Passierschein beantragt?


 
... ich zwar einen Passierschein bekäme, ihn aber noch nicht beantragt habe, da noch zwei Projekte diese Woche abgeschlossen werden, und ich das Wochenende durcharbeiten muss. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und ich das Wochenende durcharbeiten muss.
> 
> VG Martin



Kein Grund zu heulen, das passiert mir andauernd


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Grund zu heulen, das passiert mir andauernd


 
Ich heule doch nicht wegen des "Arbeiten müssens", sondern dass ich einen Passierschein bekäme, wenn ich denn ihn beantragen würde; ich ihn aber an dem Wochenende aller Voraussicht nach nicht nutzen kann.  

Mannmannmann, ich sollte jetzt endlich mein eigenes Projekt "Regelmäßig viel Geld ohne zu arbeiten" fertigstellen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich heule doch nicht wegen des "Arbeiten müssens", sondern dass ich einen Passierschein bekäme, wenn ich denn ihn beantragen würde; ich ihn aber an dem Wochenende aller Voraussicht nach nicht nutzen kann.
> 
> Mannmannmann, ich sollte jetzt endlich mein eigenes Projekt "Regelmäßig viel Geld ohne zu arbeiten" fertigstellen.
> 
> VG Martin



Ich bin auch noch bei dem Vorläufermodell " Regelmäßig viel Arbeit ohne Geld"


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mannmannmann, ich sollte jetzt endlich mein eigenes Projekt "Regelmäßig viel Geld ohne zu arbeiten" fertigstellen.
> 
> VG Martin



Tja, für einer Verbeamtung auf Lebenszeit bist Du leider schon zu alt.

Aber es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten: Frührente, Harz IV, kommerzielle Fahrtechnik-Kurse, - Nightrides, -Ringwall-Touren, .....*




*Reihenfolge absteigend nach erwarteter "Bezugs-Höhe"


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch noch bei dem Vorläufermodell " Regelmäßig viel Arbeit ohne Geld"


 
Was heißt hier Vorläufer? Dein Programm ist nicht konzeptkompatibel und kann weder upgedatet noch upgegradet werden. Glaub' mir, dass ist der vollkommene falsche Ansatz. Bestenfalls funktioniert der Ansatz "Viel Freizeit mit (sehr) wenig Geld". Dieser ist Hartz IV kompatibel und besitzt sozialgesellschaftliche Akzeptanz.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt hier Vorläufer? Dein Programm ist nicht konzeptkompatibel und kann weder upgedatet noch upgegradet werden. Glaub' mir, dass ist der vollkommene falsche Ansatz. Bestenfalls funktioniert der Ansatz "Viel Freizeit mit (sehr) wenig Geld". Dieser ist Hartz IV kompatibel und besitzt sozialgesellschaftliche Akzeptanz.
> 
> VG Martin



Ich mache meien Job ehrenamtlich und selbstlos, quasi ein Samariter der deutschen Wirtschaft. Wußtest Du das nicht??


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, für einer Verbeamtung auf Lebenszeit bist Du leider schon zu alt.


 
Aber diese Pflichtanwesendheitszeiten und dieses ständige "so tun als ob" macht mich aber mächtig unfrei. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten: Frührente, Harz IV, kommerzielle Fahrtechnik-Kurse, - Nightrides, -Ringwall-Touren, .....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Für Frührente ist es leider noch ein bisschen zu früh.  
Hartz IV bedeutet für mich mangels vergangener Arbeitslosenversicherungsbeiträge unmittelbar Sozialhilfe.  

Und kommerzielle MTB-Angebote setzen ein zahlenmäßig großes zahlungskräftiges und -williges Publikum voraus. 
Bei dem willigen Publikum habe ich meine Bedenken. Und ich müßte dann den schleimenden Frauenversteher mimen und dürfte nicht mehr polarisieren.

Macht auch unfrei.

Nene, ich glaube, ich lass das erstmal, so wie es ist.

Apropo Fahrtechnik:

In einem anderen Thread wurde mal wieder darauf hingewiesen, (sinnverkürzt) dass man nur lange genug MTB-Fahren muss (sprich Erfahrung sammeln), um Fahrtechnik beherrrschen zu können.

Nun ich fahre jetzt über 20 Jahre lang PKW. Ich habe schon einige hunderttausend Kilometer auf zum Teil extrem motorisierten PKWs 'abgespult' und auch einige gefährliche Situationen (allerdings auch zwei Unfälle gehabt)gemeistert. Dennoch glaube ich, dass ich noch nicht mal annäherende Rundezeit mit einem Formel 1 Boliden zu Stande bringen könnte, weil ich wahrscheinlich abfliegen würden. 

Nun will ich unser Fahrtechnikkurs nicht mit Leistungsansprüchen der Formel 1 vergleichen, aber Hand aufs Herz:

Wieviele PKW-FahrerInnen haben einen Sicherheitsfahrtechnikkurs mit dem PKW absolviert, indem sie richtiges Reagieren, Lenken und Bremsen gelernt haben? Ich glaube, die Mehrzahl der PKW-FahrerInnen hat noch nie in ihrem Leben (aus hoher Geschwindigkeit heraus) eine echte Vollbremsung gemacht.

Warum sollte es im MTB-Sport anders sein?

Na, egal, das war das Wort zum Wochenbeginn. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache meien Job ehrenamtlich und selbstlos, quasi ein Samariter der deutschen Wirtschaft. Wußtest Du das nicht??


 
Ich bin ein Teil der deutschen Wirtschaft.  
Möchtest Du Deine Sozialstunden nicht bei mir ableisten?  
Verköstigung und Unterhaltung werden gestellt. 

Wann kommst Du?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ......Na, egal, das war das Wort zum Wochenbeginn.
> 
> VG Martin






			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab' ich wohl nachhaltig Eindruck hinterlassen ...



Und ich dachte das war das Wort zum WB.




PS: Aber Du bestimmst; Bist immerhin (noch) Threaderöffner.
PPS: Aber in absehbarer Zukunft wird der Thread gekappt und dann ...
PPPS: .... heißt der Threaderöffner vielleicht: Bernd aus Holz!


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte das war das Wort zum WB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du so weiter machst und bei dieser Signatur

_Alle Beiträge geben nur die Meinung des Verfassers wieder und besitzen nur am Tag der Veröffentlichung Gültigkeit. Alle vom Verfasser angebotenen Fahrgemeinschaften sind nicht kommerziell und somit kostenlos. Beratung durch den Veranstalter in Threads als auch vor Ort, hinsichtlich Fahrtechnik, Materialtechnik, Trainingsmethodik und allg. psyschologische Betreuung, ist ebenfalls nicht kommerziell und somit auch, bis auf Widerruf, kostenlos. Anfassen von Mensch und Material ist auch kostenlos. Sollte sich im Verlauf eines Beratungsgespräches der zu Beratende als beratungsresistent erweisen, hat der Berater/Verfasser jederzeit das Recht, nach eigenem Ermessen, die Beratung auszusetzten_.

, beerbst Du mich schneller, als Du denkst.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du so weiter machst und bei dieser Signatur:
> 
> "Alle Beiträge geben nur die Meinung ....",
> 
> ...



Felix alias Volker K bleibt natürlich mein Held  ; Aber nicht mehr so öffentlich.

Was sollen denn die ca. 50.000 Mit-Leser denken?


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kathrin,
> es wäre doch schön, wenn wir diesen Thread zum
> "Zen und die Kunst, ein Motorrad zu warten"
> des Mountainbiking
> ...



Erwischt!. Habe ich in meiner Bilbliothek, passt sogar zu diesem Thread hervorragend, da es dort auch nur beiläufig ums Motorradfahren geht.    Wenn ich hier nicht manchen Teilnehmer persönlich kennen würde, würde ich meinen, das hier alle einen an der Klatsche haben, obwohl....  

Wrumm, wrummm

Mikele


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> Hattest du zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon Wahrnehmungsschwierigkeiten??
> Wer waren die Schuldigen??
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin 

Wieso gab's denn keine Reaktion hierzu? Etwa Übersehen oder ignoriert 

Vielleicht sind wir ja am Donnerstag so schnell das wir noch rechtzeitig bei dir sind um etwas zu lernen! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> würde ich meinen, das hier alle einen an der Klatsche haben, obwohl....
> 
> ...


 
Selbsterkenntnis ist das Ziel des Weges! 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> Wieso gab's denn keine Reaktion hierzu? Etwa Übersehen oder ignoriert


 
Ignorieren niemals, höchstens überfordert.  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sind wir ja am Donnerstag so schnell das wir noch rechtzeitig bei dir sind um etwas zu lernen!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 
Wird das denn gewünscht?! 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> Wieso gab's denn keine Reaktion hierzu? Etwa Übersehen oder ignoriert
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

nach der Reizüberflutung in Altenberg bist Du für Martins Ausführungen eh' nicht mehr aufnahmefähig.

Aber zum Grillen kriegen wir Dich schon rechtzeitig wieder hin.

Gruß

D.


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> Wieso gab's denn keine Reaktion hierzu? Etwa Übersehen oder ignoriert
> 
> ...




Hallo Klaus.

Mach dir nichts draus. Ich werde auch öfters mal ingnoriert und / oder übersehen.  


Grüße

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das denn gewünscht?!
> 
> VG Martin





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sind wir ja am Donnerstag so schnell das wir noch rechtzeitig bei dir sind um etwas zu lernen!




War jetzt etwas missverständlich aus gedrückt. Fahre am Donnerstag erst einmal mit Michael und den Anderen in Altenberg!  

Mal sehen ob wir schnell genug bei dir sind damit ich dann bei dir weiteren Spaß und Aha-Effekte habe. 

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

@Michael.

Hallo Michael.

Ne klar, ich werde mal spontan mein Zelt einpacken und am WE habe ich noch spontan eine XXL Luftmatratze besorgt weil mir der Zeltboden irgendwie zu hart war  .

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> nach der Reizüberflutung in Altenberg bist Du für Martins Ausführungen eh' nicht mehr aufnahmefähig.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael
Hast du etwas auch einen Ersthelferkoffer dabei??? 

Werde wohl eine Sonnenbrille mitnehmen müssen, wegen der Reize oder so!  

Oder doch Protektoren??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Mach dir nichts draus. Ich werde auch öfters mal ingnoriert und / oder übersehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker 
da will ich mich dann nicht anschließen! 
Jetzt weiß ich aber das es dem Martin häufiger passiert! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> War jetzt etwas missverständlich aus gedrückt. Fahre am Donnerstag erst einmal mit Michael und den Anderen in Altenberg!
> 
> Mal sehen ob wir schnell genug bei dir sind damit ich dann bei dir weiteren Spaß und Aha-Effekte habe.
> 
> ...



1. War das nicht missverständlich; Außer für überforderte Unternehmensberater, die sich nach weniger Arbeit und regelmäßigen (hohen)Bezügen sehnen ...  

2. Siehe mein vorangegangenes Posting.

3. Welche Anderen? Bei mir kommen die Teilnehmer immer nur ein Mal.
Dass Volker und Frank da stehen ist systembedingt und setzt nicht zwingend deren Einverständnis voraus.

Gruß

D.


----------



## Schildbürger (1. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Fully am Wochenende mit Scheibenbremsen und XT-Schalthebeln versehen.   
In den nächsten Tagen noch einige kleine Probefahrten und dann am Do. der "Härtetest".    (Für Fahrer und Material   )

Ich hoffe das ich bei den vielen Beiträgen in diesem Fred nicht was "wichtiges  " übersehen habe, mir fehlt die Zeit wirklich alles zu lesen.

Am Grillen werde ich nicht teilnehmen, Fr. muss ich wieder früh raus.
Bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker
> da will ich mich dann nicht anschließen!
> Jetzt weiß ich aber das es dem Martin häufiger passiert!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 
Hallo meine lieben kleinen Bären,

die Ihr allerseits offensichtlich an ADS erkrankt seid. Der Fahrtechnikkurs Onkel juchhu hat Euch immer und überall lieb, auch wenn Ihr mal garnicht dabei seid und woanders Unsinn macht. Aber der Onkel hat nur zwei Augen, zwei Hände, 400-fach belegte Funktionstasten und muss leider zwischendurch auch mal ein bisschen arbeiten. Wenn dann der Onkel nicht sofort oder manchmal garnicht antwortet, müsst Ihr nicht traurig sein. Wahrscheinlich denkt er sich gerade neue bärig gute Fahrtechnikbärenspiele aus.

Also, fühlt Euch gedrückt und geknuddelt. Wenns gar so schlimm ist, geht zum Michael kuscheln.

VG Martin, Erklärbäronkel und ADS-Therapeut

PS: Damit ich jetzt nicht den ganzen Tag damit verbingen muss, PMs zu beantworten und ADS zu erklären:

ADS = Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> Hast du etwas auch einen Ersthelferkoffer dabei???
> 
> Werde wohl eine Sonnenbrille mitnehmen müssen, wegen der Reize oder so!
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

wieso Ersthelfer-Koffer.

Gefangene werden nicht gemacht. Niemals!
Verletzte werden liegen gelassen.

Gegen die Reize, die ich meine, helfen weder Sonnenbrille   noch Protektoren.

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael.
> 
> Hallo Michael.
> 
> ...



Bist Du sicher, dass das der Zeltboden war?
Hatte den Eindruck, dass Du's Dir auf mir bequem gemacht hast.

Aber XXL Luftmatratze klingt gut.
Ich lass Dir auch ein Stück davon wenn Du vorher die Schlüsselstelle II endlich runtergefahren bist.

Vorausgesetzt Du schaffst es danach überhaupt noch ins Zelt  .

Gruß

D.


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. War das nicht missverständlich; Außer für überforderte Unternehmensberater, die sich nach weniger Arbeit und regelmäßigen (hohen)Bezügen sehnen ...
> 
> ...
> 
> D.


 
Statt Bezüge (setzen Ansprüche voraus) hatte ich mehr an eine wiederkehrende Daseinsentschädigung (Nach dem Motto: Danke, dass es Dich gibt.   ) gedacht. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. War das nicht missverständlich; Außer für überforderte Unternehmensberater, die sich nach weniger Arbeit und regelmäßigen (hohen)Bezügen sehnen ...
> 
> 2. Siehe mein vorangegangenes Posting.
> 
> ...



Ach so wenn wir nur zu dritt sind ( Kann sein das ich noch jemanden mitbringe) dann werden wir das ja von der Zeit wohl schaffen da ja niemand jammert!


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, fühlt Euch gedrückt und geknuddelt. Wenns gar so schlimm ist, geht zum Michael kuscheln.



Aber dann empfehle ich Protektoren.

Volker ist überhaupt noch ganz, weil ich ihn gut leiden kann


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so wenn wir nur zu dritt sind ( Kann sein das ich noch jemanden mitbringe) dann werden wir das ja von der Zeit wohl schaffen da ja niemand jammert!







Wenn doch jemand jammert wird's erfahrungsgemäß schlimmer.

Frag Volker  !


PS: Von der Zeit schaffen wir's rechtzeitig bei Martin zu sein.
Werde, wenn's knapp wird, das Tempo forcieren.


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo meine lieben kleinen Bären,
> 
> die Ihr allerseits offensichtlich an ADS erkrankt seid. Der Fahrtechnikkurs Onkel juchhu hat Euch immer und überall lieb, auch wenn Ihr mal garnicht dabei seid und woanders Unsinn macht. Aber der Onkel hat nur zwei Augen, zwei Hände, 400-fach belegte Funktionstasten und muss leider zwischendurch auch mal ein bisschen arbeiten. Wenn dann der Onkel nicht sofort oder manchmal garnicht antwortet, müsst Ihr nicht traurig sein. Wahrscheinlich denkt er sich gerade neue bärig gute Fahrtechnikbärenspiele aus.
> 
> ...




Vielen Lieben Dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit!    

Kann sein das am Donnerstag bei dir ein Mädel ( Silke) auftaucht hat aber keinen PC und so auch keine Haftungsfreistellungserklärung mit haben kann bitte ich dich ein Blankoformular mitzubringen!  ( Hoffe Sie erscheint auch)

Danke 
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ....kann sein das am Donnerstag bei dir ein Mädel ( Silke) auftaucht hat aber keinen PC ......



Gott sei Dank!

Sonst würde Silke sicher nicht erscheinen  .

Erwarte übrigens weitere Frauen:

bike-maedel, Susi-Sorglos und (immer wieder gern' gesehen) Kabadose.


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn doch jemand jammert wird's erfahrungsgemäß schlimmer.
> 
> Frag Volker  !
> 
> ...



Wie für den der jammert oder für die Anderen????  

Ja, wenn das Wetter mitspielt dann kannst du einen Zahn zu legen! Ich brauche auch keine Rauchofperpausen!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie für den der jammert oder für die Anderen????
> 
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Steht doch da.

Für Volker, ähh .. den der jammert.


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

@ Volker

Bringst du deinen Super Grill am Donnerstag mit oder brauche wir einige Einweggrills? Wenn ja wie sieht es mit der Kohle aus soll die mal jemand anderes dazubeisteuern? Ich würde mich dafür anbieten! Wäre dann nur nett welche ich besorgen soll! Keinen Plan von Kohle  
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Statt Bezüge (setzen Ansprüche voraus) hatte ich mehr an eine wiederkehrende Daseinsentschädigung (Nach dem Motto: Danke, dass es Dich gibt.   ) gedacht.
> 
> VG Martin



O. k. kannst Du haben; In Form eines Würstchens und einer Milch-Schnitte.
Aber nur Donnerstags.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn ich hier nicht manchen Teilnehmer persönlich kennen würde, würde ich meinen, das hier alle einen an der Klatsche haben, obwohl....
> 
> Wrumm, wrummm
> 
> Mikele


Hallo Michael,
das finde ich jetzt aber sehr unschön von Dir, daß Du solche Ausdrücke gebrauchst. 
Ich dachte, wir hätten uns (vor ca. 850 Postings) darauf geeinigt, daß wir das Nivaeu dieses Threads heben wollten.
Ich hätte mir jetzt schon etwas mehr inhaltlichen Beitrag zu diesen fundamentalen Lebensthemen gewünscht und verbleibe tief enttäuscht
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker
> 
> Bringst du deinen Super Grill am Donnerstag mit oder brauche wir einige Einweggrills? Wenn ja wie sieht es mit der Kohle aus soll die mal jemand anderes dazubeisteuern? Ich würde mich dafür anbieten! Wäre dann nur nett welche ich besorgen soll! Keinen Plan von Kohle
> Gruß Klaus



Volkers   philosophischer Exkurs trägt Früchte.
Wir sollten dieses zarte Pflänzlein behüten und ihm alles erdenklich Gute angedeihen lassen .....


Mensch Kerl,
*******gal was für Kohle.
Irgendeine halt um diese verf****en Würstchen gar zu kriegen    

So zum Beispiel


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker
> 
> Bringst du deinen Super Grill am Donnerstag mit oder brauche wir einige Einweggrills? Wenn ja wie sieht es mit der Kohle aus soll die mal jemand anderes dazubeisteuern? Ich würde mich dafür anbieten! Wäre dann nur nett welche ich besorgen soll! Keinen Plan von Kohle
> Gruß Klaus


@all Teilnehmer der grillparty
Hallo,
ich hatte mich ja bereit erklärt, für Donnerstag,4.8.05 ein Zehn-Liter-Fäßchen Kölsch mitzubringen und alle hierzu einzuladen. Anlaß:
1. Meine neue Wohnung/Heimat
2. Mein "glimpflich" verlaufener Sturz
3. Darauf, daß ich bald wieder MTBen werde (wenn mein Helm in ca. 14 Tagen da ist)

Im Moment sieht es noch etwas schwierig mit der Organisation aus (Ich habe einen dienstlichen Termin dazwischenbekommen), ich bin aber optimistisch daß es klappt.
Ich würde  (neben dem Kölsch-Fäßchen) alle Dinge vom letzten Mal wieder mitbringen (Kerzen, Blumen, u.a.). Hierzu gehören auch ca. 3 Säcke Holzkohle.
Deshalb, Klaus @ Redking, brauchst Du keine Kohle mizubringen. 
Was hältst Du davon, stattdessen Brot (4-5 Baguettes) zu besorgen und mitzubringen - das fand letztes Mal guten Anklang.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...
> Ich hoffe das ich bei den vielen Beiträgen in diesem Fred nicht was "wichtiges  " übersehen habe, mir fehlt die Zeit wirklich alles zu lesen.
> ...


Hallo Schildbürger,
so viele Beiträge sind das nun wirklich nicht (ca. 900 pro Monat). 
Im übrigen sind in diesem Thread alle Beiträge wichtig!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all Teilnehmer der grillparty
> 
> Deshalb, Klaus @ Redking, brauchst Du keine Kohle mizubringen.
> Was hältst Du davon, stattdessen Brot (4-5 Baguettes) zu besorgen und mitzubringen - das fand letztes Mal guten Anklang.
> ...



Hallo Bernd 

Baguette oder frisches Fladenbrot? Ich werde mal von beiden Sachen paar mitbringen! Dazu noch etwas Rohkost! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkers   philosophischer Exkurs trägt Früchte.
> Wir sollten dieses zarte Pflänzlein behüten und ihm alles erdenklich Gute angedeihen lassen .....
> 
> 
> ...



So der Bernd bring nochmal dieselbe Kohle wie am letzten Donnestag mit! So werden wir das mit den Würstchen schon hinkriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Lieben Dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit!
> 
> Kann sein das am Donnerstag bei dir ein Mädel ( Silke) auftaucht hat aber keinen PC und so auch keine Haftungsfreistellungserklärung mit haben kann bitte ich dich ein Blankoformular mitzubringen! ( Hoffe Sie erscheint auch)
> 
> ...


 
Habe jetzt immer drei Blankoerklärungen mit Schreibgerät dabei. Damit keine(r) unverrichteter Dinge nach Hause geschickt werden muss.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> O. k. kannst Du haben; In Form eines Würstchens und einer Milch-Schnitte.
> Aber nur Donnerstags.


 
Immerhin ein Anfang. 

Und bis zu den tausenden von  im Monat wirds bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange dauern. 

Andernfalls könnte ich mich ja auch mit dem Einzelhandel von Würstchen und Milchschnitten 'über Wasser' halten.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> das finde ich jetzt aber sehr unschön von Dir, daß Du solche Ausdrücke gebrauchst.
> Ich dachte, wir hätten uns (vor ca. 850 Postings) darauf geeinigt, daß wir das Nivaeu dieses Threads heben wollten.
> Ich hätte mir jetzt schon etwas mehr inhaltlichen Beitrag zu diesen fundamentalen Lebensthemen gewünscht und verbleibe tief enttäuscht
> Bernd


 
   

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkers  philosophischer Exkurs trägt Früchte.
> Wir sollten dieses zarte Pflänzlein behüten und ihm alles erdenklich Gute angedeihen lassen .....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber hallo, wenn man keine Ahnnung von Grillen hat, einfach mal ein Würstchen in die Klappe schieben.  

Es gibt nur eine Kohlenart für den Grill:

Eierbriketts: Verbrennen gleichmäßiger und geben länger Hitze ab. 

Kommt mir jetzt nicht wieder mit so einer Bruchkohle s c h e i s s e auch Holzkohle genannt.

VG Martin, Erklärbär und Chiefgrillmasterinstructor


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all Teilnehmer der grillparty
> Hallo,
> ich hatte mich ja bereit erklärt, für Donnerstag,4.8.05 ein Zehn-Liter-Fäßchen Kölsch mitzubringen und alle hierzu einzuladen. Anlaß:
> 1. Meine neue Wohnung/Heimat
> ...


 
 

Der Bernd, einmal initialisiert und nun geht der ab wie Schmitz Katze.  
Tja, danek wir Gott, dass wir Bernd eine neue Heimat gegeben haben.
Mann, was wäre ich sauer  , wenn der sein Organisations- und Planungs talent in anderen Threads austoben würden.

Aber so, Pech gehabt, Ihr anderen Threads.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo, wenn man keine Ahnnung von Grillen hat, einfach mal ein Würstchen in die Klappe schieben.
> 
> Es gibt nur eine Kohlenart für den Grill:
> 
> ...



Mit Deinen Eier-Briketts wäre ich letzten Donnestag verhungert oder sturzbesoffen auf Volker gefallen.

War froh, dass wir Holzkohle hatten. Aber selbst die hat 2 (gefühlte) Stunden gebraucht bis die warm war   .

Alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schildbürger,
> so viele Beiträge sind das nun wirklich nicht (ca. 900 pro Monat).
> Im übrigen sind in diesem Thread alle Beiträge wichtig!
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Nur wer mitliest, kann bei vorgerückter Stunde nach dem Grillen mitlästern und -lachen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo, wenn man keine Ahnnung von Grillen hat, einfach mal ein Würstchen in die Klappe schieben.
> 
> Es gibt nur eine Kohlenart für den Grill:
> 
> ...



Danke Martin für die Aufklärung der besten Kohleart werde mir am Donnerstag mal die Kohle vom Bernd ansehen  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo, wenn man keine Ahnnung von Grillen hat, einfach mal ein Würstchen in die Klappe schieben.
> 
> Es gibt nur eine Kohlenart für den Grill:
> 
> ...




Du meinst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

Ich möchte ja keine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sein, aber kann es sein, dass ihr am Wochenende Forumsbeiträge sammeln ward und den ganzen Müll jetzt wahllos hier abkippt??  

Und überhaupt, Volker hat bestimmt schon Planungsherpes im Endstadium!!


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Deinen Eier-Briketts wäre ich letzten Donnestag verhungert oder sturzbesoffen auf Volker gefallen.
> 
> War froh, dass wir Holzkohle hatten. Aber selbst die hat 2 (gefühlte) Stunden gebraucht bis die warm war  .
> 
> Alles wird gut


 
Ok, zugegebenermaßen reicht die richtige Kohle nicht aus, um ein guter ChiefGrillmasterInstructor zu werden. Man muss schon von Kindesbeinen an mehrjährige Auslandserfahrung im Heimatland der Grillmaster aufgesaugt haben.

Ich kann ja um 21:00 Uhr kurz Stippvisite machen, stapel' die Kohle nach Erklärbärmethode und setze sie in Brand. Wenn Ihr dann die nächste halbe Stunde regelmäßig für ein bisschen Luftzufuhr sorgt, ist die Kohle pünktlich um 21:30 Uhr mit einem leichten vollflächigen Ascheüberzug angeglüht. Und kurz in der Schublade verteilen, und das Grillgut wird im einstelligen Minutenbereich gargegrillt. Da muss nicht warmgelutscht werden.  

Ich bin aber sicher, dass Ihr das allein hinbekommt, vorausgesetzt, Eurer Interesse an der Pflege der Grillkohle ist deutlich größer als an der Entnahme aus dem Bierfass.  

Der Mensch (vor allendingen ich) lebt nicht vom Bier allein.  

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Und überhaupt, Volker hat bestimmt schon Planungsherpes im Endstadium!!



Dann musst du am Donnerstag Zovirax mitbringen!  
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte ja keine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch, war Trainingskilometer sammeln, um das donnerstägliche Lotterleben kompensieren zu können. 




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Und überhaupt, Volker hat bestimmt schon Planungsherpes im Endstadium!!



Volker ist hart im Nehmen.

Wo treibt der Rabauke sich eigentlich wieder rum? Erbsensuppenkoma?


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin aber sicher, dass Ihr das allein hinbekommt, vorausgesetzt, Eurer Interesse an der Pflege der Grillkohle ist deutlich größer als an der Entnahme aus dem Bierfass.
> 
> Der Mensch (vor allendingen ich) lebt nicht vom Bier allein.
> 
> VG Martin



Was ist     kann Mann das trinken und was macht Bier und Kohle auf dem Grill  
cu Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte das war das Wort zum WB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tjaja , böse Zungen behaupten ja das es demnächst sogar eine feindliche Übernahme geben soll  .


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, war Trainingskilometer sammeln, um das donnerstägliche Lotterleben kompensieren zu können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Macht bestimmt gerade ein Meisterverdauungsschläfchen neben irgendeinem Heizkessel, nachdem er sich von einer Omi wieder stundenlange "damals als wir die Bundesrepublik mit eigener Hände Arbeit wieder aufgebaut haben"-Geschichten angehört hat, und somit wieder 12 "Christi Himmelfahrt"-Bonuspunkte gesammelt hat.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja um 21:00 Uhr kurz Stippvisite machen, stapel' die Kohle nach Erklärbärmethode und setze sie in Brand. Wenn Ihr dann die nächste halbe Stunde regelmäßig für ein bisschen Luftzufuhr sorgt, ist die Kohle pünktlich um 21:30 Uhr mit einem leichten vollflächigen Ascheüberzug angeglüht. Und kurz in der Schublade verteilen, und das Grillgut wird im einstelligen Minutenbereich gargegrillt. Da muss nicht warmgelutscht werden.



Man könnte die Kohle auch für die Dauer des Fahrtechnikkurses mit handelsüblichem Superbenzin tränken.

Zum Entzünden um 21:00 Uhr empfiehlt es sich dabei den Grill aus Volkers Transporter herauszunehmen   und ein wenig Abstand zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. War das nicht missverständlich; Außer für überforderte Unternehmensberater, die sich nach weniger Arbeit und regelmäßigen (hohen)Bezügen sehnen ...
> 
> 2. Siehe mein vorangegangenes Posting.
> 
> ...




Muah , ich sag auch nicht was er dafür löhnen mußte


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte die Kohle auch für die Dauer des Fahrtechnikkurses mit handelsüblichem Superbenzin tränken.
> 
> Zum Entzünden um 21:00 Uhr empfiehlt es sich dabei den Grill aus Volkers Transporter herauszunehmen  und ein wenig Abstand zu halten.


 
Jetzt wissen wir auch, warum es in der Fachsprache immer Brandbeschleuniger heißt. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Muah , ich sag auch nicht was er dafür löhnen mußte


 
Na, prima, wusste ich es doch.  
Hatte schon befürchtet, dass er langsam beliebt wird.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank!
> 
> Sonst würde Silke sicher nicht erscheinen  .
> 
> ...




Is ja    . Dann lernen wie die Z..... endlich mal pers. kennen.


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Steht doch da.
> 
> Für Volker, ähh .. den der jammert.




Ts


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker
> 
> Bringst du deinen Super Grill am Donnerstag mit oder brauche wir einige Einweggrills? Wenn ja wie sieht es mit der Kohle aus soll die mal jemand anderes dazubeisteuern? Ich würde mich dafür anbieten! Wäre dann nur nett welche ich besorgen soll! Keinen Plan von Kohle
> Gruß Klaus




Klar bring ich den Grill mit.


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .... nachdem er sich von einer Omi wieder stundenlange "damals als wir die Bundesrepublik mit eigener Hände Arbeit wieder aufgebaut haben"-Geschichten angehört hat, und somit wieder 12 "Christi Himmelfahrt"-Bonuspunkte gesammelt hat.
> 
> VG Martin



Besser als die 

"Damals-1945-in-Berlin-hätten-wir-uns-besser-mit-den-Amis-verbündet-und-die-Sowjets-in-die-Steinzeit-zurück-gebombt" 

Geschichten die einige Opis zu erzählen wissen   

Jaja, früher war Alles besser   



PS: Heute ist die "Gute alte Zeit" von Morgen.


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all Teilnehmer der grillparty
> Hallo,
> ich hatte mich ja bereit erklärt, für Donnerstag,4.8.05 ein Zehn-Liter-Fäßchen Kölsch mitzubringen und alle hierzu einzuladen. Anlaß:
> 1. Meine neue Wohnung/Heimat
> ...




Ich bring dann wieder Gläser , Grillanzünder , einen Hiltilator zum Kohleanfackeln und etc. mit.

Wobei die Blumen diesmal auf gar keinen Fall fehlen dürfen.


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

Hat jemand morgen Abend Lust auf ein kleines Ründchen? Denke so an 25-30 km für Mädchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bbring dann wieder Gläser , Grillanzünder , einen Hiltilator zum Kohleanfackeln und etc. mit.
> 
> Wobei die Blumen diesmal auf gar keinen Fall fehlen dürfen.




Und Abendgarderobe natürlich. Wir sind ja keine Prolls!!


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stehe zumindest kurz davor


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bbring dann wieder Gläser , Grillanzünder , einen Hiltilator zum Kohleanfackeln und etc. mit.
> 
> Wobei die Blumen diesmal auf gar keinen Fall fehlen dürfen.



Ja *bbring* wieder Gläser mit. Schreib mal trinkst Du wieder am hellichten Tag?

Sag mal Blumen-Mädchen   schon gemerkt, dass Du aus meiner Signatur geflogen bist?


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Macht bestimmt gerade ein Meisterverdauungsschläfchen neben irgendeinem Heizkessel, nachdem er sich von einer Omi wieder stundenlange "damals als wir die Bundesrepublik mit eigener Hände Arbeit wieder aufgebaut haben"-Geschichten angehört hat, und somit wieder 12 "Christi Himmelfahrt"-Bonuspunkte gesammelt hat.
> 
> VG Martin




  Wart mal ab bis Donnerstag dann werden diese Diskusion mal fortführen , zumindest Bernd und ich. ( und wer will auch )


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand morgen Abend Lust auf ein kleines Ründchen? Denke so an 25-30 km für Mädchen..



Wo willst Du denn starten?

Ab Steve oder Moitzfeld (Tech. Park) wäre ich dabei.

Sonst wird's mir auf der Heimfahrt noch dunkel.


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja *bbring* wieder Gläser mit. Schreib mal trinkst Du wieder am hellichten Tag?
> 
> Sag mal Blumen-Mädchen   schon gemerkt, dass Du aus meiner Signatur geflogen bist?



Ja , habe ich    , und das ohne mir vorher bescheid zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand morgen Abend Lust auf ein kleines Ründchen? Denke so an 25-30 km für Mädchen..


 
Dank, dass Ihr mich nicht dabei haben wollt.  
Ihr steckt bestimmt mit meinem Mandanten unter einer Decke, dass er den Abendtermin wollte.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , habe ich    , und das ohne mir vorher bescheid zu sagen



Jetzt verstehe ich auch das hier:



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wart mal ab bis Donnerstag dann werden diese Diskusion mal fortführen , zumindest Bernd und ich.



Fühle mich ausgegrenzt, betrogen, ausgenutzt, ...


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wo willst Du denn starten?
> 
> Ab Steve oder Moitzfeld (Tech. Park) wäre ich dabei.
> 
> Sonst wird's mir auf der Heimfahrt noch dunkel.



Geht beides, ich frag nachher mal die Dame, die am Berg immer ein wenig den Rückweg sichert, ob sie Lust hat   Sie kauft sich grade ein neues Bügeleisen, äh Laptop und ist deshalb nicht erreichbar.  Kann natürlich sein, dass sie morgen  Landfrauen-Treffen hat  

Ne, Quatsch, ich denke, er wird mitkommen. Bei mir geht es so ab 18.00. Ich schick Dir gleich mal meine Handynummer.


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt verstehe ich auch das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Fühle mich ausgegrenzt, betrogen, ausgenutzt, ...



Wieso das denn jetzt ? Du bist natürlich herzlich zu dieser Diskusion eingeladen    ( die anderen natürlich auch )


----------



## Hilljumper (1. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dank, dass Ihr mich nicht dabei haben wollt.
> Ihr steckt bestimmt mit meinem Mandanten unter einer Decke, dass er den Abendtermin wollte.
> 
> VG Martin



Eigentlich wollte ich Dich als Alibi dabei haben, damit meien mangelnde Kondition nicht direkt ins Auge sticht. Aber wenn Du wieder kneifen willst....   

Morgen nicht, Samstag nicht....Du machst Dich verdächtig, Bursche!!


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Geht beides, ich frag nachher mal die Dame, die am Berg immer ein wenig den Rückweg sichert, ob sie Lust hat   Sie kauft sich grade ein neues Bügeleisen, äh Laptop und ist deshalb nicht erreichbar.  Kann natürlich sein, dass sie morgen  Landfrauen-Treffen hat
> 
> Ne, Quatsch, ich denke, er wird mitkommen. Bei mir geht es so ab 18.00. Ich schick Dir gleich mal meine Handynummer.



Hallo Volker,

kommst Du da mit?

Du fährst zwar dann schon 2 Mal in dieser Woche   aber in der Schweiz werden's *jeden* Tag so ca. 100 km   .


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Hallo.

Will eigentlich noch jemand am Donnerstag mit Zelten? Weil wenn ja bring ich das 6Mann Zelt mit.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> kommst Du da mit?
> 
> Du fährst zwar dann schon 2 Mal in dieser Woche   aber in der Schweiz werden's *jeden* Tag so ca. 100 km   .



Muß ich nachher mal nachschauen ob ich morgen noch Termine habe.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Will eigentlich noch jemand am Donnerstag mit Zelten? Weil wenn ja bring ich das 6Mann Zelt mit.
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,
kann denn jemand auch einen Toilettenwagen und Duschen organisieren (Martin?!), dann würde ich es mir überlegen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> kann denn jemand auch einen Toilettenwagen und Duschen organisieren (Martin?!), dann würde ich es mir überlegen.
> Grüße
> Bernd




Toilettenwagen kann der Michael bestimmt noch mal besorgen.  

Dusche kann ich eine mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Will eigentlich noch jemand am Donnerstag mit Zelten? Weil wenn ja bring ich das 6Mann Zelt mit.
> 
> ...



Nein


----------



## volker k (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nein




 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Barni48 (1. August 2005)

Hallo und guten Abend,

jetzt habe ich mich wohl voreilig zum Fahrtechnikkurs am 04.08.2005 angemeldet und mit erschrecken feststellen müssen das ich an diesem Tag nicht kann  .
Man sollte vorher vielleicht erst ma in den Kalender schauen, schade.

Sollten weitere Termine im August oder auch September anstehen,würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Gruß Micha us Kölle


----------



## Montana (1. August 2005)

Hi Martin , ich weiss was Du meinst. Das war bestimmt  eine Äusserung im Hennefer Thread. Also anfangen muss man irgendwie und wenn man wie ich halt auf Feld - und Forstwegen fährt. Spätestens bei der ersten steilen ST -Abfahrt kommen Deine Argumente voll zum tragen. Ohne Technik(kurs) fliegt man voll auf die ******  .  oder steigt irgendwie ab. (Habe ich aus eigener Erfahrung) Da hilft nur noch Glück.  VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Fahrtechnik:
> .........................
> 
> In einem anderen Thread wurde mal wieder darauf hingewiesen, (sinnverkürzt) dass man nur lange genug MTB-Fahren muss (sprich Erfahrung sammeln), um Fahrtechnik beherrrschen zu können.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2005)

Barni48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Abend,
> 
> jetzt habe ich mich wohl voreilig zum Fahrtechnikkurs am 04.08.2005 angemeldet und mit erschrecken feststellen müssen das ich an diesem Tag nicht kann  .
> Man sollte vorher vielleicht erst ma in den Kalender schauen, schade.
> ...


 
Hallo Micha,

ohne zu viel versprechen zu wollen, eigentlich mindestens jeden Donnerstag bis Ende September, wenn es nicht schüttet und gewittert.  
Dazu noch ein,zwei, drei Samstage, und das wars dann für dieses Jahr. Ab Oktober nur noch (Fahrtechnik)Touren.

Also, besser zukünftige Donnerstage freihalten.   

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Barni48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Abend,
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...



Noch ein Micha us Kölle,

Willkommen im Club


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Mahlzeit @all

Heute keiner Lust etwas für die Statistik zu tun??*fg*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Wetterprognosen für Donnerstag aus?
Brauchen wir zum grillen etwa einen Pavillon ? 

Oder hat uns das Wetter diesmal   

Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit @all
> 
> Heute keiner Lust etwas für die Statistik zu tun??*fg*
> 
> ...


Etwas für die Statistik und alles ohne Ironie-Smiley´s!
@all
Mit meinem Helm gibt es leider ein Problem - erst in 14 Tagen lieferbar. Da ich aber nicht weiß, ob er mir überhaupt paßt, hier meine Frage:
Weiß jemand von Euch wo man einen "Specialized decibel Größe L" aufprobieren kann (natürlich bei uns in der Nähe:Köln, Bergisch-Gladbach...) oder hat jemand von Euch diesen Helm ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas für die Statistik und alles ohne Ironie-Smiley´s!
> @all
> Mit meinem Helm gibt es leider ein Problem - erst in 14 Tagen lieferbar. Da ich aber nicht weiß, ob er mir überhaupt paßt, hier meine Frage:
> Weiß jemand von Euch wo man einen "Specialized decibel Größe L" aufprobieren kann (natürlich bei uns in der Nähe:Köln, Bergisch-Gladbach...) oder hat jemand von Euch diesen Helm ?
> ...



Hallo Bernd

Beuers Bike Bahnhof in Longerrich hat Specialized Bikes ich weiß nicht ob auch Helme. Das Bike Paradies in Bergisch Gladbach hat ja leider zu!  
Bei Radsport Borens in Bad Honnef Rottbitze habe ich diesen Helm schon anprobiert. 
Ich glaube du kannst auch bei Zweirad Feld in Sankt Augustin den Helm anprobieren. 
Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinem Helm gibt es leider ein Problem - erst in 14 Tagen lieferbar. Da ich aber nicht weiß, ob er mir überhaupt paßt, hier meine Frage:
> Weiß jemand von Euch wo man einen "Specialized decibel Größe L" aufprobieren kann (natürlich bei uns in der Nähe:Köln, Bergisch-Gladbach...) oder hat jemand von Euch diesen Helm ?
> Grüße
> Bernd



Falscher Thread.

Helm ist nur was für Mädchen.


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Falscher Thread.
> 
> Helm ist nur was für Mädchen.



Du bringst doch deinen mit am Donnerstag


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Falscher Thread.
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
Falsches Posting: Dieser Thread hat mit allen Themen zu tun,
die sich mit "Leben" beschäftigen u.a. auch

Mountainbiking
Mountainbiking und Mädchen
Fahrtechnik
Zubehör
Philosophie
Lebenseinstellung
Wege zum Glück
...
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Falsches Posting: Dieser Thread hat mit allen Themen zu tun,
> die sich mit "Leben" beschäftigen u.a. auch
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit Grillen  
cu Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Falsches Posting: Dieser Thread hat mit allen Themen zu tun,
> die sich mit "Leben" beschäftigen u.a. auch
> 
> ...



Die Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens in Ehren, aber für mich ich das immer noch und zuallererst ein BIKEFORUM!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd
> 
> Baguette oder frisches Fladenbrot? Ich werde mal von beiden Sachen paar mitbringen! Dazu noch etwas Rohkost!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Hallo Klaus,
hört sich gut an  .

Vielen Dank auch für die Helmhinweise   - bisher noch kein Erfolg.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens in Ehren, aber für mich ich das immer noch und zuallererst ein BIKEFORUM!


Hallo Hilljumper,
wieso ist das für Dich (anscheinend) ein Widerspruch:
Suchst Du nicht - wie viele hier- auch auf dem MTB den Sinn des Lebens ?
Hast Du noch nie was von "Flow" beim MTB´en gehört ?...

Im übrigen schreiben wir die ganzen anderen Themen nur für Martin hier rein, damit er seinen Tabellenplatz bald verbessern kann.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Hilljumper (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hilljumper,
> wieso ist das für Dich (anscheinend) ein Widerspruch:
> Suchst Du nicht - wie viele hier- auch auf dem MTB den Sinn des Lebens ?
> 
> Bernd



Lieber Bernd, ich kann Dir versichern, dass ich ausschließlich zum Spaß bike. Allenfalls suche ich ein paar gescheite Singletrails, aber sicher nicht den Sinn des Lebens, und den schon gar nicht beim biken. 

Sorry, aber ich war in Philosophie schon immer schlecht, fand schon "Sofies Welt" sterbenslangweilig. In Sachen Lebensweisheiten, Lebenssinn etc.  bin ich also definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner. 

Aber ich bin tolerant gegenüber meinen Mitmenschen. Wenn Du also Deinen Zeit gerne mit solchen Fragen verbringst und darin Erfüllung findest....meinetwegen.


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Falsches Posting: Dieser Thread hat mit allen Themen zu tun,
> die sich mit "Leben" beschäftigen u.a. auch
> 
> ...



- Mountainbiking und Überleben (mit Mädchenhelm)

Ähh, wo kriegt man die Wage zum Glück.
Oder meinst Du Wagen (Porsche) zum Glück.
Waage zum Glück


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens in Ehren, aber für mich ich das immer noch und zuallererst ein BIKEFORUM!



Richtig so!

Das Leben hat sowieso keinen Sinn.

Das wollen wir uns nur gerne einreden weil wir nur schwer akzeptieren können, dass wir rein zufällig entstanden sind und bald auch wieder verschwinden.

Die Zeitspanne dazwischen zu überbrücken ist die Herausforderung.


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

@ juchhu

Habe hier noch einige Thread's gelesen und bringe dir gerne eine 
Milchschnitte  mit! 

Hast du heute wohl viel zu tun da du dich noch nicht hast blicken lassen!

cu Klaus


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig so!
> 
> Das Leben hat sowieso keinen Sinn.



Besonders ohne zu biken!


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

jetzt wollte ich mal kurz in einem 15 MB langem Posting meine einfache Sicht der Dinge, insbesonderne zu dem Sinn des Lebens, darlegen, und was passiert ...

... der Wasserkocher in der Küche meldet sich und zeigt an, dass das Wasser heiß ist, um meine Espressokanne und -tasse damit entsprechend vorzuwärmen.

Und so werde ich mir jetzt erstmal einen muckeligen Dreifach-Espresso machen. Während das Wasser in der Espressomaschine erhitzt wird, macht sich der Duft von frischgemahlenen Espressobohnen der Marke Nr. 5 im Haus breit. Natürlich mit meiner mir zum Geburtstag geschenkten Handmühle. Wenn gleich mit 15 Bar das Wasser zischend und gurgelnd durch das Espressopulver in die kleine Kanne hineingedrückt wird, überlege ich mir, dass der gestrige Abend und auch der morgentliche Mandantenbesuch viel besser gelaufen sind, als ich dachte. So jetzt noch zwei Löffel braunen Zucker in die Riesentasse (ich bin einfach zu faul, mehrere Espressi hintereinander zu machen). Mit dem Löffel ziehe ich in die Espressocrema kleine Lebenslinien, während ich den Espresso umrühre. So, jetzt in Richtung Terrasse. Die Sonne schlängelt sich mit ihren Strahlen durch und an der riesigen Eiche vorbei und taucht die Terrasse in ein gleissendes Meer von Licht. Langsam lasse ich mich in den bepolsterten Gartensessel gleiten. Ein Schluck, die Crema benetzt meine Lippen, der kräftige, aromatische und heiße Espresso, läßt mich innehalten. Ein schweifender Blick über die große Terrasse, ein blinzelnder Blick in die Sonne, die Wärme auf meiner Haut spüren, gesellt sich mein Hund zu mir und stubst mich an.  In der einen Hand eine Espressotasse, die noch mehr als halb voll ist, die andere Hand auf dem riesigen Rücken meines Hundes ruhend ...

... bedarf es für mich im Augenblick keiner Definition des Sinn des Lebens, denn ich habe gerade wiedermal einen entdeckt.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> hört sich gut an  .
> 
> Vielen Dank auch für die Helmhinweise   - bisher noch kein Erfolg.
> ...


Hallo Bernd

Hast du auch mal andere Helme probiert? Am Donnerstag kannst du ja mal meinen anprobieren! Wichtig ist wirklich nur das das Ding zu deinem Kopf passt.

Ach so glaub nicht alles was in den Bike Zeitungen steht! 

cu Klaus


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> jetzt wollte ich mal kurz in einem 15 MB langem Posting meine einfache Sicht der Dinge, insbesonderne zu dem Sinn des Lebens, darlegen, und was passiert ...
> 
> ...



 

Ersetze Hund durch Mouse, Espresso durch Multivitamin-Brausegetränk und Terasse durch Büro und Du triffst haargenau meine Situation.

Also machen wir *fast* das Gleiche   Prost!


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Apropo Milchschnitte !!!!

Weil du mein Bruder bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (2. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> jetzt wollte ich mal kurz in einem 15 MB langem Posting meine einfache Sicht der Dinge, insbesonderne zu dem Sinn des Lebens, darlegen, und was passiert ...
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit einem 15 MB-Bericht zum letzten Fahrtechnik - Kurs?!   DER FEHLT NÄMLICH NOCH!!!   

Ok, mir reichen auch 10 MB, aber nur wenn Du mich lobend erwähnst!


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem 15 MB-Bericht zum letzten Fahrtechnik - Kurs?!   DER FEHLT NÄMLICH NOCH!!!
> 
> Ok, mir reichen auch 10 MB, aber nur wenn Du mich lobend erwähnst!


@Martin
Ich will Bilder sehen!!


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...... aber nur wenn Du mich lobend erwähnst!




Wofür?!

Für's Bunkern von Feinkostsalat beim Grillen?

... und nachher doch nicht mögen   

Spaß bei Seite und bis gleich (18:00 Uhr).
In Erwartung vieler Schlüsselstellen


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ersetze Hund durch Mouse, Espresso durch Multivitamin-Brausegetränk und Terasse durch Büro und Du triffst haargenau meine Situation.
> 
> Also machen wir *fast* das Gleiche  Prost!


 
Danke, meine Gedanken sind bei Dir, Bruder im Geiste des 'Espresso'.  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Milchschnitte !!!!
> 
> Weil du mein Bruder bist!


 
Ich hätte aber gerne das gekühlte 5-er Paket aus dem Kühlschrank.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem 15 MB-Bericht zum letzten Fahrtechnik - Kurs?!  DER FEHLT NÄMLICH NOCH!!!
> 
> Ok, mir reichen auch 10 MB, aber nur wenn Du mich lobend erwähnst!


 
Der nächste ADS-Patient, der sich outet. Jaja, Du wirst lobend für Deine Durchsetzungshärte gelobt werden, dass Du trotz zertrümmertem Lendenwirbelbereich in einem weiteren Versuch die Schlüsselstelle bezwungen hast.


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> Ich will Bilder sehen!!


 
Erst Milchschnitten, weil Du mein Bruder (im Geiste) bist.



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür?!
> 
> Für's Bunken von Feinkostsalat beim Grillen?
> 
> ...


 
Häh, was? B u n k e n??? 

Borgen oder Bunkern?

Na, egal, wenn Ihr Schweine gleich 'ne Runde dreht, muss ich mir jetzt noch einen Sinn des Lebens reinsaugen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (2. August 2005)

@juchhu 
(im Geiste) Hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Häh, was? B u n k e n???



Bunkern



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, egal, wenn Ihr Schweine gleich 'ne Runde dreht, muss ich mir jetzt noch einen Sinn des Lebens reinsaugen.
> 
> VG Martin



Empfehle: Monty Phythons "Der Sinn des Lebens"

Kannste wahrscheinlich schon mitsprechen


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bunkern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nenn mich Monty!  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Bernd, *ich kann Dir versichern, dass ich ausschließlich zum Spaß bike*. Allenfalls suche ich ein paar gescheite Singletrails, aber sicher nicht den Sinn des Lebens, und den schon gar nicht beim biken.
> 
> Sorry, aber ich war in Philosophie schon immer schlecht, fand schon "Sofies Welt" sterbenslangweilig. In Sachen Lebensweisheiten, Lebenssinn etc.  bin ich also definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner.
> 
> Aber ich bin tolerant gegenüber meinen Mitmenschen. Wenn Du also Deinen Zeit gerne mit solchen Fragen verbringst und darin Erfüllung findest....meinetwegen.


Hallo,
wieso meinst Du, daß das ein Widerspruch ist ? 
Ich bike auch zum Spaß, wie wahrscheinlich alle hier -
Oder gibt es jemanden, der MTB fährt, weil es ihn so anödet ?
Oder der zum Grillen kommt, weil ihn die Leute da so nerven ?
Der mit in die Schweiz zum MTB´en fährt (mit anderen Leuten), weil er gerne alleine ist ? 
...

Aber ich bin ebenso tolerant wie Du und vertrage auch gut die Meinungen anderer  .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es jemanden, der MTB fährt, weil es ihn so anödet ?
> Oder der zum Grillen kommt, weil ihn die Leute da so nerven ?
> Der mit in die Schweiz zum MTB´en fährt (mit anderen Leuten), weil er gerne alleine ist ?



Ja ich, weil Zuhause ist's noch viel schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd
> 
> Hast du auch mal andere Helme probiert? Am Donnerstag kannst du ja mal meinen anprobieren! Wichtig ist wirklich nur das das Ding zu deinem Kopf passt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus,
vielen Dank für die Informationen.  
Folgende Gründe sprechen für mich für den Kauf des Helms:
1. Paßt zu meinem Specialized-Rad
2. Ist Mountainbike-Testsieger 06/2005 (obwohl ich das ja nicht glauben soll.  )

Leider ist der Helm bei den von Dir angegebenen Adressen nicht lieferbar - anscheinend derzeit überhaupt nicht. 
Na ja , wir können uns ja Donnerstag weiter unterhalten.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich, weil Zuhause ist's noch viel schlimmer


Deshalb machst Du auch immer so lange (selbst für meine Verhältnisse) Touren  .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist der Helm bei den von Dir angegebenen Adressen nicht lieferbar - anscheinend derzeit überhaupt nicht.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Hi
Nach dem Helm suche ich auch! Meine Bestellung wurde vom Vesender mit dem Grund storniert, daß der Helm quasi ausverkauft ist und wahrscheinlich in den kommenden 8 Wochen das Nachfolgemodell erscheint. Daher auch keine Neulieferungen mehr folgen werden.


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

@ Ingo

Danke für die Handynummer. 

Ging aber keiner ran   

Also hier:

Hallo Ingo,

fahre jetzt los.

Bitte ggf. ein paar Minuten warten.

Danke & Gruß

M.


----------



## juchhu (2. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ingo
> 
> Danke für die Handynummer.
> 
> ...


 
Wollte noch zu seinem Heilpraktiker, um seinen Lendenwirbelbereich rekonstruieren zu lassen. 

Versuchs in einer halben Stunde nochmal. 

VG Martin

PS: Viel Spass, Ihr Schweine, Ihr.  
Ohne mich 'ne Runde zu drehen.  
Und dann auch vor meiner Haustür losfahren.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> PS: Viel Spass, *Ihr Schweine*, Ihr.


Bitte doch ein wenig aufs Niveau dieses Thread achten .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Na, egal, wenn *Ihr Schweine* gleich 'ne Runde dreht, muss ich mir jetzt noch einen Sinn des Lebens reinsaugen.
> 
> VG Martin


 


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: Viel Spass, *Ihr Schweine*, Ihr.
> Ohne mich 'ne Runde zu drehen.
> Und dann auch vor meiner Haustür losfahren.


 


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte* doch ein wenig *aufs Niveau* dieses Thread *achten *.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Vielen Dank für die (ungerechtfertigte ) Zurechtweisung. 

Durch den wiederholten Gebrauch der Redewendung "Ihr Schweine" wird eine ähnlich Sprachumgebung geschaffen wie beim bayrischen Gebrauch von "Hund" oder in unseren Breitengraden auch "Sauhund". Hier schwingt eine Anerkennung und Bestätigung der Person(en) und Handlung(en) mit.  

Semantisch also über dem Durchschnittsniveau.   

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (2. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte noch zu seinem Heilpraktiker, um seinen Lendenwirbelbereich rekonstruieren zu lassen.
> 
> Versuchs in einer halben Stunde nochmal.
> 
> ...




Was muß ich denn hier lesen  .
Wolltest du nicht das Niveu dieses Freds anheben  
Da passt dieses Wort aber nicht wirklich rein.
Ich bin ja regelrecht erschüttert   , dabei dachte ich das wir es geschafft hätten.
Aber über diese Aktion werden wir uns am Donnerstag noch unterhalten  .


Grüße

Volker ( Der Kundenkummerkasten )


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. August 2005)

@all - Potentielle Teilnehmer an der Grillparty morgen
Hallo,
wollte nur nachfragen (Martin macht vielleicht noch eine Umfrage ?    ) ob morgen wirklich gegrillt wird:
Wetterausichten Donnerstag abend:
19 Grad, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 40 %.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich komme, falls gewünscht,auch bei Schneeregen und Hagel mit dem Fäßchen - dann erwarte ich aber auch eine angemessene Anzahl Teilnehmer, damit das Bier leer wird.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all - Potentielle Teilnehmer an der Grillparty morgen
> Hallo,
> wollte nur nachfragen (Martin macht vielleicht noch eine Umfrage ?    ) ob morgen wirklich gegrillt wird:
> Wetterausichten Donnerstag abend:
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

natürlich wird morgen gegrillt.
Angemessene Teilnehmerzahl   ?

Also Volker und ich kommen ----> Fässchen wird also leer.


Na warte wenn Volker Deine Fragen liest


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all - Potentielle Teilnehmer an der Grillparty morgen
> Hallo,
> wollte nur nachfragen (Martin macht vielleicht noch eine Umfrage ?   ) ob morgen wirklich gegrillt wird:
> Wetterausichten Donnerstag abend:
> ...


 
Auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich unbeliebt macht (der Polarisator ), muss ich erstmal Bernd mit seinen Anmerkungen (positiv formuliert für Bedenken) Recht geben. Des weiteren möchte ich meine Einstellung dazu Kund tun:

Da ich derzeit mit interessanten, aber zeitintensiven Projekten beschäftigt bin, werde ich kurz von 18:00 Uhr zur STR eindüsen und gegen 21:00-21:30 Uhr mich verabschieden, da ich am Freitag sehr früh heul:  ) raus muss.

Ich habe Ingo angesprochen, ob er vorher bei mir vorbeikommen möchte, um die Biergarnitur abzuholen. Da er morgen nachmittag einen Termin hat, kommt er direkt angereist. 

D.h., wenn Ihr die Biergarnitur nutzen wollt, müsst Ihr Euch einigen, wer und wann am Donnerstag zu mir kommt, um die Garnitur abzuholen.

@Bernd, nicht traurig sein wg. Bier, da wäre ich Dir eh keine große Hilfe beim Fassleeren gewesen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand morgen Abend Lust auf ein kleines Ründchen? Denke so an 25-30 km für Mädchen..




Tatsächlich haben wir uns gestern zur Mädchenrunde zusammengefunden  .

Wobei Pünktlichkeit *noch nicht * jedermanns Sache ist   .

Da hetzt man sich ab, rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt zu sein ...

Spaß bei Seite. Die Tour war bis auf den Uphill unter der A4 in Vilkerath wirklich bestes Mädchen-Terrain.

War übrigens kurz vorm Dunkelwerden zu Hause.

@Steve, nicht übertreiben mit dem Krafttraining.
Nächstes Mal frühestens Samstag. Trittfrequenz ca. 60 U/Min. max. 10 Min.
und höchstens 2 Wiederholungen am Anfang. Dazwischen/danach mind. 20 Min. locker fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich unbeliebt macht ....



Diesbezüglich kann ich Entwarnung geben     

Bis Morgen.


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all - Potentielle Teilnehmer an der Grillparty morgen
> 
> Wetterausichten Donnerstag abend:
> 19 Grad, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 40 %.



Hallo Bernd oder auch Martin 
seid ihr beiden Hellseher  

Also ich bringe das Brot mit und verteile es unter den .......  
Egal wie das Wetter wird. Ich bin dabei  

Gruß
Klaus

P.S. Trinke kein Bier!! :kotz:


----------



## Hilljumper (3. August 2005)

Grillen diesmal ohne mich, meine Sonne fährt Freitag für ein paar Tage weg, da verbringe ich den Abend doch lieber mit ihr als mit euch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  Meinen mutmaßlichen Bieranteil überlasse ich den Campern, vielleicht haben sie ja auch ein paar Bruzzler dabei


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Diesbezüglich kann ich Entwarnung geben
> 
> Bis Morgen.


 
Na, da habe ich ja mal wieder mächtiges Glück gehabt.  Hätte ja auch mit einem Bannfluch belegt werden können. 

Heute ist hier richtig schönes Wetter.  (Was gleich leider zum Rasenmähen führen wird. )
Morgen wirds bestimmt schlechter. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd oder auch Martin
> seid ihr beiden Hellseher
> 
> Also ich bringe das Brot mit und verteile es unter den .......
> ...


 
Doch ein Bruder im Geiste!    

VG Martin

PS: Ich möchte das Brot lieber essen, als unter meinen Armen verteilen.


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

@ Martin

Die Milchschnitten  werde ich auch mitbringen!

Schmecken die eigentlich vom Grill?  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Die Milchschnitten werde ich auch mitbringen!
> 
> ...


 
Gekühlt?   Weil Du mein Bruder bist?!  

VG Martin

PS: 30°C warme Milchschnitten kenne ich schon,  
auf 300°C heiße Milchschnitten kann ich gerne verzichten. 

PPS: Klaus @REDKING, Du bist noch nicht angemeldet.  
Als Bruder kann ich das doch erwarten.


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

Hat jemand, bzw. kennt jemand jemanden, der evtl. jemanden kennt, der ein MTB in 18" bis 300  verkauft?

Kollege von mir sucht gerade eins.


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand, bzw. kennt jemand jemanden, der evtl. jemanden kennt, der ein MTB in 18" bis 300  verkauft?
> 
> Kollege von mir sucht gerade eins.


 
Frag' mal Volker !  

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gekühlt?   Weil Du mein Bruder bist?!
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...



Dann packe ich die Kühlbox und nehme mit:
Getränke, Nackensteaks, Brot, Rohkost, Milchschnitten(5) [schaffst du die auch alle hintereinander], und ......... 
die Regenkleidung für die Hellseher!

Grüßle
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann packe ich die Kühlbox und nehme mit:
> Getränke, Nackensteaks, Brot, Rohkost, Milchschnitten(5) [schaffst du die auch alle hintereinander], und .........
> die Regenkleidung für die Hellseher!
> 
> ...


 
Ojeoje, das hab ich jetzt von meinem 5-er Pack Milchschnitten Posting. 

Das war ein Gag! Analog zum TV-Spot.  Eine reicht.   

VG Martin

PS: Wer kann einen Kontakt zu Ferrero herstellen? Langsam sollten wir uns mal um Sponsoren kümmern.


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Frag' mal Volker !
> 
> VG Martin



Volker den Bike Dealer   

Aber seins ist 21" also leider zu groß.



Wo treibt der Kerl   sich eigentlich wieder rum  ?
Spielt wohl wieder Kummerkasten für Rentner mit maroden Heizungen


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker den Bike Dealer
> 
> Aber seins ist 21" also leider zu groß.


 
Stimmt, Volker ist ja noch in der Wachstumsphase.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Volker ist ja noch in der Wachstumsphase.
> 
> VG Martin





Morgen wächst sein Geist bestimmt wieder um eine Dekade    


Un isch sach noch: "Gebt dem Rabauken kein Allohool"


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand, bzw. kennt jemand jemanden, der evtl. jemanden kennt, der ein MTB in 18" bis 300  verkauft?
> 
> Kollege von mir sucht gerade eins.



Hallo Michael
Kannst dir ja mal morgen mein Altes anschauen. 
Müsste ich mir dann aber noch überlegen ob ich das wirklich abgeben will.

Der Trend geht ja zum fünft Rad   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann packe ich die Kühlbox und nehme mit:
> Getränke, Nackensteaks, Brot, Rohkost, Milchschnitten(5) [schaffst du die auch alle hintereinander], und .........
> die Regenkleidung für die Hellseher!
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus und alle potentiellen Teilnehmer der Donnerstag-Grillparty,
hiermit gebe ich also folgende Entscheidung bekannt:
Obwohl unser aller Herr und Threadmeister Martin leider morgen nur kurz   an der Grillparty teilnehmen kann, werden wir dennoch grillen. Ich werde versuchen, ihn so gut wie möglich zu vertreten, was mir selbstverständlich nicht (niemals) vollständig gelingen kann (wird).
Jeder sollte etwas zu grillen mitbringen; ich gehe davon aus, daß wir das ganze wie letztes Mal tauschen/aufteilen. Alles übrige bringen Klaus (bei Getränken bitte kein Bier!), Volker und ich mit. Ich gehe nach derzeitigem Stand von ca. 8-10 Teilnehmern aus - wie letztes Mal. Ich selber werde voraussichtlich gegen 20.30/20.45 Uhr da sein. (Ich möchte die Grillparty auch nicht ins LMB setzen, nachher haben wir angemeldete Teilnehmer aus Österreich, Schweiz, ...)
Zum hellseherischen Aspekt: Unter wetter.com (google im  Internet) kann man Wettervorhersagen abfragen. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen abend ist auf 10 % gesunken (Hellseher mit der Angabe von Wahrscheinlichkeiten für zukünftige Ereignise kenne ich übrigens nicht  ).
Mit großer Vorfreude auf morgen 
Bernd


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> (bei Getränken bitte kein Bier!),
> Bernd


Sollten eigentlich nur meine Getränke in meine Kühlbox!  

Okay dann tu ich noch ein paar mehr rein!

Und die Regensachen packe ich wieder aus!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hellseher mit der Angabe von *Wahrscheinlichkeiten* für zukünftige Ereignise kenne ich übrigens nicht  ).



Ich schon,

- Regenwahrscheinlichkeit an allen Tagen 50%
- Wahrscheinlichkeit Lottogewinn ca. 1/14.000.000 (ohne Zusatzzahl)
- ....

Stimmt immer


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon,
> 
> - Regenwahrscheinlichkeit an allen Tagen 50%
> - Wahrscheinlichkeit Lottogewinn ca. 1/14.000.000 (ohne Zusatzzahl)
> ...


Ist aber kein Hellsehen, sondern Statistik und damit Wissenschaft (falls Bedarf oder/und Interesse: Thema für das 3. Referat!)

Hallo Klaus,

"Sollten eigentlich nur meine Getränke in meine Kühlbox!  

Okay dann tu ich noch ein paar mehr rein!"

Ich hoffe, daß keiner Deine Getränke will - sonst bleibe ich doch noch auf meinem Bier sitzen. 
BTW: Brot war für nur für Dich oder auch für andere? Bitte kurze Info, ob jemand noch mehr/anderes mitbringen soll (in den letzten 50 Postings gabs Informationen, was Volker und ich mitbringen wollten!).

Ach ja, wer holt die Biergarnitur von Martin ?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus und alle potentiellen Teilnehmer der Donnerstag-Grillparty,
> hiermit gebe ich also folgende Entscheidung bekannt:
> Obwohl unser aller Herr und Threadmeister Martin leider morgen nur kurz  an der Grillparty teilnehmen kann, werden wir dennoch grillen. Ich werde versuchen, ihn so gut wie möglich zu vertreten, was mir selbstverständlich nicht (niemals) vollständig gelingen kann (wird).


 
Keine Sorge, das wird schon.  
Du wirst ruckzuck in die zu kleinen Schuhe reinwachsen.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder sollte etwas zu grillen mitbringen; ich gehe davon aus, daß wir das ganze wie letztes Mal tauschen/aufteilen. Alles übrige bringen Klaus (bei Getränken bitte kein Bier!), Volker und ich mit. Ich gehe nach derzeitigem Stand von ca. 8-10 Teilnehmern aus - wie letztes Mal. Ich selber werde voraussichtlich gegen 20.30/20.45 Uhr da sein. (*Ich möchte die Grillparty auch nicht ins LMB setzen*, nachher haben wir angemeldete Teilnehmer aus Österreich, Schweiz, ...)


 
Besser ist das, nachher kommen noch Leutz, die nur grillen wollen.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zum hellseherischen Aspekt: Unter wetter.com (google im Internet) kann man Wettervorhersagen abfragen. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen abend ist auf 10 % gesunken (Hellseher mit der Angabe von Wahrscheinlichkeiten für zukünftige Ereignise kenne ich übrigens nicht  ).
> Mit großer Vorfreude auf morgen
> Bernd


 
Mit dem richtigen Organisator verzieht sich auch das schlechte Wetter duckmäuserisch. 

VG Martin

PS: Wie wollt Ihr das mit der Biergarnitur halten,

a) mich kontaktieren und bis 17:30 Uhr morgen bei mir abholen (zurückbringen ist auch nicht schlecht ),

b) einen anderen Sponsor bemühen,

c) auf dem Boden hocken und im Dreck rumsuhlen wie richtige Outdoor-Männer?


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, das wird schon.
> Du wirst ruckzuck in die zu kleinen Schuhe reinwachsen.
> 
> 
> ...




c)

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> BTW: Brot war für nur für Dich oder auch für andere? Bitte kurze Info, ob jemand noch mehr/anderes mitbringen soll (in den letzten 50 Postings gabs Informationen, was Volker und ich mitbringen wollten!).
> 
> ...


Das Brot ist für alle siehe meinem Posting #1950


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bringe das Brot mit und verteile es unter den .......



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker den Bike Dealer
> 
> Aber seins ist 21" also leider zu groß.
> 
> ...



Vermutlich beim Hautarzt, akutes Planungsherpes


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

@ Martin,

schon die Anmelde-Explosion für Morgen bei mir gesehen?

Wenn ich mich nun bei Dir abmelde und Volker zwinge das Gleiche zu tun führe ich   

Das muss unmittelbar mit meiner neuen Signatur zu tun haben  .

Kaum schreib' ich was von kostenlos kommen die Leutz.

Tja, hab' ich bei SIT und Dir abgeschaut   

Leider steht da auch (interpetierbar  ), dass ich die Leutz, die mir durch impertinentes Nicht-Befolgen meiner Befehle auf'n Sack geh'n im Wald steh'n lasse


----------



## Hilljumper (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> 
> schon die Anmelde-Explosion für Morgen bei mir gesehen?




Wieviel Accounts hast Du eigentlich???


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> 
> schon die Anmelde-Explosion für Morgen bei mir gesehen?


 
Das freut mich!  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nun bei Dir abmelde und Volker zwinge das Gleiche zu tun führe ich


 
Das freut mich weniger.   



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss unmittelbar mit meiner neuen Signatur zu tun haben  .
> 
> Kaum schreib' ich was von kostenlos kommen die Leutz.
> 
> Tja, hab' ich bei SIT und Dir abgeschaut


 
Tja, von SIT und mir lernen, heißt (kostenlos) Siegen lernen.  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Leider steht da auch (interpetierbar  ), dass ich die Leutz, die mir durch impertinentes Nicht-Befolgen meiner Befehle auf'n Sack geh'n im Wald steh'n lasse


 
Vor allendingen, wenn die erstmal Deinen Liebingsspruch hören und befolgen :

"Fahrbar, alles fahrbar, zumindest vor meinem geistigen Auge". 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Accounts hast Du eigentlich???


 
Das sind alle meine.  
Ich wollte ihm eine Freude machen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Accounts hast Du eigentlich???



Ähh, ** zähl  **

Delgado, Kabadose, Susi_Sorglos, Susi_Sorglos_ihr_Fön, Sunday_bloody_sunday, hurrah, Blond_mit_Holz, ....

So 20 -30 werdens schon sein


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, ** zähl **
> 
> Delgado, Kabadose, Susi_Sorglos, Susi_Sorglos_ihr_Fön, Sunday_bloody_sunday, hurrah, *Blond_mit_Holz*, ....
> 
> So 20 -30 werdens schon sein


 
Demnächst auch "*... vor der Hütte*"  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all - Potentielle Teilnehmer an der Grillparty morgen
> Hallo,
> wollte nur nachfragen (Martin macht vielleicht noch eine Umfrage ?    ) ob morgen wirklich gegrillt wird:
> Wetterausichten Donnerstag abend:
> ...




Hallo Bernd


Natürlich wird gegrillt. Ich bin dabei  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich unbeliebt macht (der Polarisator ), muss ich erstmal Bernd mit seinen Anmerkungen (positiv formuliert für Bedenken) Recht geben. Des weiteren möchte ich meine Einstellung dazu Kund tun:
> 
> Da ich derzeit mit interessanten, aber zeitintensiven Projekten beschäftigt bin, werde ich kurz von 18:00 Uhr zur STR eindüsen und gegen 21:00-21:30 Uhr mich verabschieden, da ich am Freitag sehr früh heul:  ) raus muss.
> 
> ...




Faule Ausrede
Sag doch direkt das du nicht mit uns über das Thema Glück und Leben Diskutieren willst  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (3. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Grillen diesmal ohne mich, meine Sonne fährt Freitag für ein paar Tage weg, da verbringe ich den Abend doch lieber mit ihr als mit euch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und das ist ja der totale drücketismus.


----------



## volker k (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker den Bike Dealer
> 
> Aber seins ist 21" also leider zu groß.
> 
> ...




Stimmt. Aber das von Gestern erzähle ich morgen beim Grillen.


----------



## volker k (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Volker ist ja noch in der Wachstumsphase.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Das Smiley ist der schlagende Beweis für die Entwicklungsphase.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (3. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ja der totale drücketismus.



Soll ich die Reisebestätigung der Bahn vorlegen?  

Ok, ich kann es Dir ja auch direkt sagen: Klar, wäre ich gerne geblieben, aber dann sagte mir Delgado, dass DU auch kommst!!!  

Jetzt heul nicht gleich ins Kissen, du MÄDCHEN!!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, das wird schon.
> 1. Du wirst ruckzuck in die zu kleinen Schuhe reinwachsen.
> 
> ....
> ...


Hallo Martin,
zu 1. Danke schön. Ich habe den Eindruck, das ganze hier wird noch ein richtig schöner, kuscheliger Thread   (für alle wichtigen und auch unwichtigen Lebens- und Überlebensfragen  ) .
zu 2. ich bin für a), das Abholen der Biergartengarnitur (im Gegensatz zu Michael).
Ich bin allerdings morgen den ganzen Tag unterwegs und kann erst abends gegen 20.30 Uhr die Garnitur abholen (und würde diese selbstverständlich auch zurückbringen). Also, falls sich kein anderer findet, melde ich mich morgen telefonisch bei Dir, wie wir das Ganze regeln können (wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, wohnst Du nicht weit vom NFH entfernt ?  )
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (3. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich die Reisebestätigung der Bahn vorlegen?
> 
> Ok, ich kann es Dir ja auch direkt sagen: Klar, wäre ich gerne geblieben, aber dann sagte mir Delgado, dass DU auch kommst!!!
> 
> Jetzt heul nicht gleich ins Kissen, du MÄDCHEN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> zu 1. Danke schön. Ich habe den Eindruck, das ganze hier wird noch ein richtig schöner, kuscheliger Thread  (für alle wichtigen und auch unwichtigen Lebens- und Überlebensfragen  ) .


 
Bitte, gern geschehen. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2. ich bin für a), das Abholen der Biergartengarnitur (im Gegensatz zu Michael).
> Ich bin allerdings morgen den ganzen Tag unterwegs und kann erst abends gegen 20.30 Uhr die Garnitur abholen (und würde diese selbstverständlich auch zurückbringen). Also, falls sich kein anderer findet, melde ich mich morgen telefonisch bei Dir, wie wir das Ganze regeln können (wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, wohnst Du nicht weit vom NFH entfernt ?  )
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Bin morgen erst ab 14:00 Uhr wieder im Homeoffice . 
Unter 0700/ ... erreichbar. Falls Ansage vom Festplattensystem, wg. Mittagszeit  oder alle eingehenden Leitungen besetzt  , einfach Text drauflabern. WAV-Message wird mir per E-Mail hinterhergeschickt.   

Gemütliche Autofahrt vom NFH bis zu mir in (deutlich ) unter 10 min zu schaffen.

VG Martin

PS: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat Ingo einen FOCUS Turnier. Und da passte die Garnitur nur aufs Dach. Leider habe ich nur (sehr) kurze Spanngurte für meinen Fahrradheckträger. Wenn Du den Tisch und die beiden Bänke auf einem Dachträger transportieren willst, dann denke bitte an ausreichend lange Spanngurte.


----------



## steve_cologne (3. August 2005)

Wollte nur anmerken, dass ich auch morgen zum grillen nicht bleiben kann.

Es gibt wirklich Leute die arbeiten   

nicht bös sein !

@delgado
Danke für den Tip ich werde es mal 2-3 probieren und schauen ob es was bringt, eigentlich bin ich ja aus dem trainingsstress raus und fahre nur noch zum spass mit dem MTB!   

@hilljumper
da der erste teil der tour ist ja schon genial, wir müssten wohl mal anderweitig schauen ob es da nicht einen Lückenschluss gibt.   

@juhuu
willst du mir nicht mal die karten vom letzten mal in highres schicken (email auf der visitenkarte die ich dir beim lezten mal gegeben hab. Ausserdem brauchen wir ja noch jemanden der uns bei der auswhl hilft. wer wäre da besser geeignet als der erklärbär. bzw. das gps vom erklärbär !   

Bis morgen !


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Hallo Martin
Habe mich auch angemeldet da sich ja auch der Michael und Volker angemeldet haben!  

Bis Morgen und schlaft alle gut!  
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2005)

steve_cologne schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado
> Danke für den Tip ich werde es mal 2-3 probieren und schauen ob es was bringt, eigentlich bin ich ja aus dem trainingsstress raus und fahre nur noch zum spass mit dem MTB!



Tun wir doch alle.

PS: Was ist Trainingsstress?


----------



## volker k (4. August 2005)

Hallöle zusammen.

@ Martin 
Ich will ja jetzt nicht meckern aber in sachen Berichte schreiben warst du schon mal wesentlich schneller gewesen  .

Aber dann haben wir ja die möglichkeit allerspätestens MORGEN 2 Berichte zu lesen.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2005)

Tach zusammen, 

hatte heute morgen bis jetzt zwei Beratungstermine.

Ich liebe Mandantentermine, aber noch mehr Mandantinnentermine.  

So, bin wieder im Lande.

Wat is jetze mite Biergarniture? Hä? 

@Bernd_aus_Holz, drei Alternativen 


Wenn Du der einige bist, der etwas Komfort wünscht, dann pack' Dir lieber einen Campingtisch und ein, zwei Gartenstühle ein. Das läßt sich alles besser und unkomplizierter transportieren als die sperrige Garnitur.

Wenn die Biergarnitur gewünscht ist/wird, dann fährst Du zur Adresse Im Dornbusch 3, 51429 BGL Moitzfeld. Wenn Du vor dem Haus stehst, ist rechts ein Überbau, wo die Mülltonnen stehen. Gegenüber den Mülltonne in der Ecke steht dann die Garnitur zur Abholung bereit. (Bitte kurze Info). Gleicher Platz für Ablieferung. Ggf. auch morgen.

Biergarnitur ist gewünscht, aber Du bekommst das nicht mit Deinem Wagen gehandelt. Dann würde sich anbieten, dass Volker auf dem Weg nach Altenberg kurz bei mir vorbeikommt, um die Dinger abzuholen. (Bitte kurze Info). Rest wie Punkt 2
Ein, zwei oder drei, Ihr müsst Euch entscheiden, kein Licht hilft Euch dabei.

Plopp heißt Stop. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle zusammen.
> 
> @ Martin
> Ich will ja jetzt nicht meckern aber in sachen Berichte schreiben warst du schon mal wesentlich schneller gewesen  .
> ...


 
Boah, was seid Ihr geil auf diese öden, total langweiligen Selbstdarstellungsberichte.  

Wenn ich die Dinge früher raushauen würden, kämen mehr als 30. 

Du siehst, reiner Selbstschutz.  
Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen, wenn nachher jeder eine (p...warme) Milchschnitte mitbringt.   

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (4. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber den Mülltonne in der Ecke steht dann die Garnitur zur Abholung bereit.
> 
> VG Martin



Du hast doch hoffentlich den Hund an die Garnitur gebunden, damit das Teil nicht geklaut wird, oder??   

Der FirstAid-Koffer für den Abholer steht im Gartenschuppen?


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Back to Basics: Thema Fahrtechnikkurs

*Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung. *

Ich werde einige Blankoformulare (mit Schreibgerät) für Kurzentschlossene mitbringen. Da ich die Formulare archiviere und EDV-mäßig erfasse, freue ich mich sehr über eine leserliche Ausfüllung der Felder durch PC.

*Achtung: Diejenigen, die noch nicht volljährig sind (d.h. ihren 18. Geburtstag noch nicht gefeiert haben ), müssen einen Erziehungsberechtigten die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung unterzeichnen lassen. Ggf. möchte ich durch einen kurzen Kontrollanruf beim Erziehungsberechtigen mich vergewissern, dass die Teilnahme erlaubt ist. Also Rufnummer des Telefonjokers nicht vergessen.  *

VG Martin

PS: Die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung kann in dem Posting "Dieswöchentliche Lehrinhalte" über die in meiner Signatur aufgeführte URL gedownloaded werden.


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch hoffentlich den Hund an die Garnitur gebunden, damit das Teil nicht geklaut wird, oder??
> 
> Der FirstAid-Koffer für den Abholer steht im Gartenschuppen?


 
Bei der Empfehlung braucht der Abholer aber den Weg zu den Gartenschuppen nicht mehr einzuschlagen. Daher empfiehlt sich, direkt neben die Garnitur Blankoformulare für Testamentserklärungen im zeitsparenden Multiple Choice Verfahren bereitzulegen. 

Mein Lieblingsankreuzpunkt: Mein gesamtes Vermögen, sofern sich durch Postenaddition ein positives Saldo ergibt (wer will schon Schulden erben ), vermache ich meinem geliebten Erklärbär Juchhu ... 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn die Biergarnitur gewünscht ist/wird, dann fährst Du zur Adresse Im Dornbusch 3, 51429 BGL Moitzfeld. Wenn Du vor dem Haus stehst, ist rechts ein Überbau, wo die Mülltonnen stehen. Gegenüber den Mülltonne in der Ecke steht dann die Garnitur zur Abholung bereit. (Bitte kurze Info). Gleicher Platz für Ablieferung. Ggf. auch morgen.


 
So, alles klar. 

Bernd, der große Organisator, ruft mich gerade aus Nürnberg an, und versichert mir, dass er pünktlich gegen 18:00 Uhr Köln erreicht.  
Ab nach Hause, und dann bringt er mit seinem Sohn erstmal eine Wagenladung voll Grillutensilien zum Parkplatz NFH, um danach zu mir zu fahren, damit die BierTischBänkeGarnitur abgeholt wird.  

Ich sag' Euch, wenn der wieder MTB fährt, können wir uns einen neuen Organisator suchen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (4. August 2005)

Hi Martin , das war nun mein dritter Besuch Deines Fahrtechnikkurs. Ich möchte mich zunächst wieder mal sehr für Deinen ganzen guten Erklärungen bedanken.   Ich habe zwar das Gefühl , dass ich gewisse Sachen nicht mehr so schnell lernen werde und mir auch einige Sachen nicht so schnell zutrauen werde. Aber ist das so schlimm   Ich finde nicht.  VG Guido

Edit : Für mich war es zunächst mal absolut wichtig heil ins Elsass zu kommen und es sieht ganz danach aus  
Ich melde mich in 2-3 Wochen wieder.


----------



## marco_w (5. August 2005)

Hallo an Alle,

an dieser Stelle nur ein "kleines Dankeschön" an Delgado.
War eine super Tour und hat echt viel Spaß gemacht !!!
Gut, der 30er km/h Schnitt ist auf 28 km/h gesunken, aber dafür sind wir ja alle Schlüsselstellen gefahren ...

Bis nächste Woche

Marco


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

Nachdem wir uns gerade aus dem Zelt gerollt haben, nachdem wir uns im Morgengrauen erst auf den richtigen Luftdruck in Volkers 8 Kubikmeter Luft fassenden Luftmatratze geeinigt hatten, die ich Gestern mühsam aufgeblasen hatte, möchte ich wieder Allen danken.

- Bernd mit Sohn für kühles Bier (wir nähern uns langsam, hinsichtlich der Biermenge, dem Optimum an) und perfekte Organisation.

- Klaus für Brot, Getränke, Beilagen, ....

- Cheetah & Frau für mildtätige Fleischgaben und diverse Referate.

- Martin dafür, dass er seine Pläne für uns umgeworfen hat und doch geblieben ist.

- Allen die ich hier vergessen habe und ...

- Volker  der mit Pavillion, Lichterkette, Generator, Subwoofer High End Beschallung, Edelstahlgrill, Zelt, Familienluftmatratze*, Kompanie-Ration an Grillgut, Riesenauswahl an CDs, Bedienservice, Animationsprogramm, .... zu überzeugen wusste.


*Abzüge gibts für das Vergessen der passenden Pumpe


Dekadent ist, wenn Du nachts im Wald sitzt und via Fernbedienung die Lautstärke der Musik regelst


----------



## FranG (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Hobby-Aufgabe günstige Bikes, Rennräder und Zubehör abzugeben.


Ist Dir die Nacht nicht gut bekommen, oder ist Dein neues Hobby jetzt Grillen? 

 Frank


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

marco_w schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> an dieser Stelle nur ein "kleines Dankeschön" an Delgado.
> War eine super Tour und hat echt viel Spaß gemacht !!!
> ...



Ach ja die Tour hatte ich vor lauter After-Biking-Event-Programm fast vergessen.

Aber verständlich, nachdem Volker mich mit mind. 40 Kölsch abgefüllt und bis 4:00 Uhr früh wach gehalten hat   

Hatte mal wieder mit Fahrtechnik gelockt   aber verschwiegen, dass es nur technich bergauf geht.

Runter sind wir immer auf Asphalt gerollt  .

Dabei waren:

- Frank
- Frank
- Michael
- Michael
- Andreas
- Volker
- Klaus
- Marco

Tempo wurde wie immer niedrig gehalten, damit Volker zum Rauchen nicht absteigen musste  

Die meiste Zeit ging für das Reparieren von Bikes, Probefahren fast aller Bikes aller Mitstreiter (incl. Fachsimpeln, Wiegen, ...) und Regeneration von Muskelkrämpfen usw. drauf  

Schlüsselstellen wurden fast alle gemeistert. Alle schaffte nur Frank   
Verletzte wurden entgegen der Ausschreibung doch nicht liegen gelassen.

Für Statistiker:

- 79 km
- 2500 HM
- Fahrzeit 2,5 h
- Stehzeit 4 h  




Fazit: Fahr nie einem Freerider in unbekanntem Gelände hinterher.
Es könnten sich Abgründe auftun   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> - Martin dafür, dass er seine Pläne für uns umgeworfen hat und doch geblieben ist.


 
Eigentlich hätte ich auch bei Euch bleiben können. Denn ich bin erst nach 01:00 Uhr ins Bett gekommen. Heute früh hatte ich ganz kleine verschlafene Äuglein  .

Der Hammer war allerdings die Rückfahrt.  Ohne Frontlicht  
An zwei, drei Stellen war es so dunkel, dass ich den Weg nur durch Erinnerungsvermögen vor meinem geistigen Auge sah. Da es bei dem Downhilltrail geschottert doch stärker bergab ging, als ich in Erinnerung hatte  , hab ich doch doch lieber ein paar Meter geschoben, als am nächsten Tag kalt im Gebüsch gefunden zu werden. 

Entweder demnächst rechtzeitig aufbrechen, nach Hause gebracht werden oder Licht mitnehmen. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Dekadent ist, wenn Du nachts im Wald sitzt und via Fernbedienung die Lautstärke der Musik regelst


 
Wenn das so weiter geht, richten wir das nächste (MT)Bike-Festival in der Hardt aus. Ich sag' nur 500.000 W Beleuchtungsanlage, ein bis zweihunderttausend Watt PA-Anlage und mitternachts ein fettes Feuerwerk. Zum Abschluß ein morgentliches Brunch.   

So gleich geht hier in den Verhandlungen weiter. Bis nachher.

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (5. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weiter geht, richten wir das nächste (MT)Bike-Festival in der Hardt aus.


Garkeine so schlechte Idee. 
Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken...

Frank


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Für Statistiker:
> 
> - 79 km
> - 2500 HM
> ...



Sach mal, wenn oder was willst du eigentlich mit diesen Angaben verwirren.


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal, wenn oder was willst du eigentlich mit diesen Angaben verwirren.



Seit Veröffentlichung dieser *ehrlich* geschätzten Angaben hat sich die durchschnittliche Teilnehmerzahl ungefähr ver*sechs*facht  .


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem wir uns gerade aus dem Zelt gerollt haben, nachdem wir uns im Morgengrauen erst auf den richtigen Luftdruck in Volkers 8 Kubikmeter Luft fassenden Luftmatratze geeinigt hatten, die ich Gestern mühsam aufgeblasen hatte, möchte ich wieder Allen danken.
> 
> - Bernd mit Sohn für kühles Bier (wir nähern uns langsam, hinsichtlich der Biermenge, dem Optimum an) und perfekte Organisation.
> 
> ...



Morgähn.

So Auto ist leer alles wieder verstaut/verpackt und wieder schön gemacht.  

Erst einmal ein fettes DANKE SCHÖN an Michael für die geniale Tour gestern   .

Für den anschließenden Grillabend kann ich mich Michael eigentlich nur anschließen :

Danke an Bernd und Sohn für das Bier und die ganzen Organisatorischen sachen.
Danke an Klaus fürs Brot und die Rohkost.
Danke an alle die da waren.
Und danke an Susi-Sorglos und Susi_Sorglos dafür das sie nicht da waren.



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dekadent ist, wenn Du nachts im Wald sitzt und via Fernbedienung die Lautstärke der Musik regelst



Wieso Dekadent? Ich finde auch im / am Wald sollte man ein wenig Lebensqualität bewahren


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Abzüge gibts für das Vergessen der passenden Pumpe




Wieso vergessen! Ich wollte ja noch eine holen aber du wolltest sie ja unbedingt aufpusten  . Ich verate auch niemanden das du kurz vorm umkippen warst  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weiter geht, richten wir das nächste (MT)Bike-Festival in der Hardt aus. Ich sag' nur 500.000 W Beleuchtungsanlage, ein bis zweihunderttausend Watt PA-Anlage und mitternachts ein fettes Feuerwerk. Zum Abschluß ein morgentliches Brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin




Och das haben wir gestern ( ähh Heute ) auch gehabt. Danke an Bernd für die Feuerwerks Grillbrikets  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

@ Bernd

Hallo Bernd.

Siehst du ich habe doch gestern gesagt das du auf Platz 6 in diesem Thread liegst  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

so, ich pack jetzt meine Sachen und mache mich auf den Weg nach Hause.

Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, schreib' ich ein Paar Berichte.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (5. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

es war ein echt schöner Tag/Abend. 
Erst Martins "Vorrunde" durch die Hardt, dann der Fahrtechnikkurs, den ich wegen "Pudding" in den Beinen früher verlies.
Und zum Abschied ein kühles Bier vom Faß.   

Man glaubt es kaum, aber der Aufwand der getrieben wurde, läst jede Hausparty alt ausehen.    
Gibt's noch Bilder?

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Man glaubt es kaum, aber der Aufwand der getrieben wurde, läst jede Hausparty alt ausehen.
> Gibt's noch Bilder?
> 
> Vielen Dank!!!





Gemach , Gemach . Bilder kommen heute Abend rein. Erst mal noch ein wenig regenieren  .

Gruß


Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

@ Martin.

Toll , jetzt sind wir extra bis 9:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz geblieben weil du Brötchen und Kaffee vorbeibringen wolltest und dann kamst du einfach nicht   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

Tja Martin,

ganz unbemerkt (außer von mir):

Willkommen im > 2k-Club   


Natürlich alles tiefsinnige und überqualifizierte Beiträge  




_Mist_  , _werde langsam wiede nüchtern_.


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gemach , Gemach . Bilder kommen heute Abend rein. Erst mal noch ein wenig regenieren  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Wie? Genierst Du Dich?

Oder Regenerierst Du?

Wenn ja, von wem oder was?

Von der Tour, dem Bier, der Schaukelei die ganze Nacht, ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Erst einmal ein fettes DANKE SCHÖN an Michael für die geniale Tour gestern   .



Wie gestern schon erwähnt scheint sich sogar bei Dir    ein gewisser Trainingserfolg einzustellen.

Am Ende werden Dir die Uphills sogar Spaß machen   



PS. Hab' schon wieder so ein Kratzen im Hals  , Volkäär, wasn das?


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Dekadent? Ich finde auch im / am Wald sollte man ein wenig Lebensqualität bewahren




Hallo Felix,

Wenn für Dich Lebenqualität bedeutet, nicht aufstehen zu müssen weil man eine Fernbedienung  für elektrische Geräte hat, dann haben gaaanz viele Leutz im Land gaaanz viel Lebenqualität  .

Gruß Lutz


----------



## steve_cologne (5. August 2005)

Hallo Michael,

wie schaut es denn nun mit der Tour morgen aus, bleibt es bei 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz (wie auch treffpunkt von deiner gestrigen Tour) oder hast du Angst wegen der Wettervorhersage?

Mr. Hilljumper (der mein persönlicher Held ist) will gleich noch losziehen um eine Regenjacke zu kaufen! 

Was iss denn nu ?

Gruß
Steve


----------



## juchhu (5. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das Leben ist so grausam zu mir.  
Es zwingt mich Geld, morgen nicht bei Eurer Tour mitzumachen.  
Ich hasse mich dafür, dass ich so käuflich bin.  

VG Martin

PS: Wir brauchen definitiv einen Hoffotografen.  
Ich habe gestern kein einziges Foto geschossen.


----------



## juchhu (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Martin,
> 
> ganz unbemerkt (außer von mir):
> 
> ...


 
Danke an uns alle. 

Obwohl ich den 30k-Club höher einschätze. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (5. August 2005)

Ich wüsste da einen ...    VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> PS: Wir brauchen definitiv einen Hoffotografen.


----------



## juchhu (5. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüsste da einen ...  VG Guido


 
Namen, Namen   

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Martin,
> 
> ganz unbemerkt (außer von mir):
> 
> ...



Neue Ziele sind doch schon gesteckt worden : die 3K bis September  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Martin,
> 
> ganz unbemerkt (außer von mir):
> 
> ...




Dem schließe ich mich an : Fühle mich so Bäääh.


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Genierst Du Dich?
> 
> Oder Regenerierst Du?
> 
> ...



Weder noch , sondern vom vor dem Grill stehen so ab Mitternacht bis weiß ich wie viel Uhr.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gestern schon erwähnt scheint sich sogar bei Dir    ein gewisser Trainingserfolg einzustellen.
> 
> Am Ende werden Dir die Uphills sogar Spaß machen
> 
> ...





Naja , also ich mein die anstiege von Gestern waren schon angenehm  . Konnte ja auch zwischendurch mal eine Zigarette rauchen als wir hochgefahren sind   .


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Hab' schon wieder so ein Kratzen im Hals  , Volkäär, wasn das?




Ich weiß auch nicht irgendwie scheint die Nachtluft in der Hardt nicht zu bekommen   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Felix,
> 
> Wenn für Dich Lebenqualität bedeutet, nicht aufstehen zu müssen weil man eine Fernbedienung  für elektrische Geräte hat, dann haben gaaanz viele Leutz im Land gaaanz viel Lebenqualität  .
> 
> Gruß Lutz


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. August 2005)

@all
Hallo zusammen,
als erstes muß ich mal meine Frust ablassen: das war vielleicht ein Sch....-Tag im Büro: so viel schief gegangen. Na, ja, vielleicht gehts nächste Woche besser - oder bei Martin läuft´s dafür anscheinend beruflich besser. 
Uups, da habe ich dann eine Frage: Kann es sein, daß das Glück auf der Welt konstant ist (wäre dann eine Fortsetzung unser Was ist Glück-Diskussion)  ? 

Na ja zum Abschluß was Positives: Habe meine gesuchten Helm in Größe L gekauft - dank der Information hier im Thread.

Zu gestern geht es gleich weiter.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hätte ich auch bei Euch bleiben können. Denn ich bin erst nach 01:00 Uhr ins Bett gekommen. Heute früh hatte ich ganz kleine verschlafene Äuglein  .
> 
> ...
> Entweder demnächst rechtzeitig aufbrechen, *nach Hause gebracht werden * oder Licht mitnehmen.
> ...


Hallo Martin,
mit der Uhrzeit liegst Du nicht weit entfernt : 0.30 Uhr aufgebrochen, ca 1.00 Uhr zu Hause.

Wegen nach Hause bringen: das wäre kein Problem gewesen - ich hoffe ihr seid durch das Zurückbringen der Biergartengarnitur nicht wach geworden.

Auch ich sag noch einmal vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Teilnahme; 
für die Organisation auch ganz herzlichen Dank an Michael, Volker und Klaus.

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
1. Grillen bei Biergartentemparatur (definiert : um 22 Uhr mindestens 20 Grad) ist doch angenehmer.
2. Volker und alle zukünftigen Organisatoren: Es ist schön, wenn wir uns jedes Mal (bei der Organisation) steigern - dies ist aber meines Erachtens nicht unbedingt notwendig. Wie vor ca. 300 Postings (?) geschrieben: Laßt uns einen schönen Abend gemeinsam miteinander haben.
3. Die Idee "samstags" von Martin finde ich gut. Zur Terminplanung: Allerdings beginnt ja bald die Schweiz-Woche und dann sind einige nicht da. Ich habe ab 10. September Urlaub - danach wird es auch sicherlich zu kalt.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernd
> 
> Hallo Bernd.
> 
> ...


O.k. Du hast recht; ich arbeite, wie Du siehst allerdings an einer Tabellenplatzverbesserung.
Grüße
Bernd
P. S. Hatte ich beim vorigen Beitrag vergessen: Man muß abwarten, ob man bestimmte Themen zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt diskutieren kann - manchmal paßt es, manchmal nicht.


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Hallo zusammen,
> als erstes muß ich mal meine Frust ablassen: das war vielleicht ein Sch....-Tag im Büro: so viel schief gegangen. Na, ja, vielleicht gehts nächste Woche besser - oder bei Martin läuft´s dafür anscheinend beruflich besser.
> Uups, da habe ich dann eine Frage: Kann es sein, daß das Glück auf der Welt konstant ist (wäre dann eine Fortsetzung unser Was ist Glück-Diskussion)  ?
> ...




Hallo Bernd.

Ja super  . Dann können wir demnächst ja mal zusammen eine Tour in und um Altenberg fahren.

Die Diskusion ums Glück können wi ja am WE gerne fortführen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> mit der Uhrzeit liegst Du nicht weit entfernt : 0.30 Uhr aufgebrochen, ca 1.00 Uhr zu Hause.
> 
> Wegen nach Hause bringen: das wäre kein Problem gewesen - ich hoffe ihr seid durch das Zurückbringen der Biergartengarnitur nicht wach geworden.
> ...




Zu 1. : Da stimme ich dir zu.  
Zu 2. : Du hast ja eigentlich recht , aber es macht trotzdem Spaß jede Woche eine neue Überraschung aus den Wagen zu Zaubern.  
Zu 3. : Martins planungen laufen ja wohl schon auf hochtouren   , bin ja mal gespannt wann er mit dem Ergebniß herauskommt.


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> O.k. Du hast recht; ich arbeite, wie Du siehst allerdings an einer Tabellenplatzverbesserung.
> Grüße
> Bernd
> P. S. Hatte ich beim vorigen Beitrag vergessen: Man muß abwarten, ob man bestimmte Themen zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt diskutieren kann - manchmal paßt es, manchmal nicht.





Ja , Platz 5 kommt immer näher  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

So wie angedroht die BILDER   .







Hektisches treiben auf dem Platz.







Die kleinen Bären sind da   







Es wird Diskutiert. Ja Vati , ich habe das Bier extra vor die Klimaanlage gestellt    .







Home für diese Nacht  . Danke nochmal an Michael fürs aufpusten  







Die vorbereitungen laufen auf hochtouren.


Weitere Bilder folgen ( Anm. der Redaktion )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

So fortsetzung der Bilder :







Home für diese Nacht mit Wegbeleuchtung ( Nur für den Fall   )







Das Bierfass muß dran glauben  .







Perfektion hat einen Namen : Bernd  







Der Platz nimmt Form an.







Michael beim Bett aufpusten mit seelischer Unterstützung durch Frank  .


Fortsetzung folgt.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So wie angedroht die BILDER   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Volker
Danke für die Bilder! Jetzt sehen alle wie schön unser grillen ist!

Dir danke ich auch für das Equipment!  

 In der Liste bin ich ja schon auf Platz 7!  

Mal sehen ob ich den Bernd noch einhole! Hat ja nur 28 Postings Vorsprung
 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Fortsetzung der Bilder :






Mörder Steaks.  







Es wird erzählt.







Überschaubare Runde.







Es wird vermutlich gerade über das Thema GLÜCK diskutiert   







Susi-Sorglos kam dann später doch noch vorbei    







Der letzte Gast den wir dann vom Platz gekehrt haben  



So ich kann nur sagen wer nicht gekommen oder da geblieben ist hat echt was verpasst.   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker
> Danke für die Bilder! Jetzt sehen alle wie schön unser grillen ist!
> 
> Dir danke ich auch für das Equipment!
> ...



Kein Thema gern geschehen.  

Aber mit Bernd glaub ich nicht weil wir ja am WE weiter über Glück , Leben und überhaupt alles Diskutieren wollen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Wo treibt sich  eigentlich unser Erklärbär wieder rum ( heb steine hoch , schau in Höhle nach )  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Fortsetzung der Bilder :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na super   

Wo war denn der Besen???  

Und zum Thema  

Zum Glück für dich das ich nicht zelte!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wo treibt sich  eigentlich unser Erklärbär wieder rum ( heb steine hoch , schau in Höhle nach )  .


Weiß ich doch nicht


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha das sagt er jetzt nur so  .
> In wirklichkeit stürzt er sich fast Senkrecht verlaufende 5-10 meter hohe Steilhänge runter .
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Und hoch immer schön absteigen!


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Na super
> 
> Wo war denn der Besen???
> 
> ...




Naja war nur ein Gedanklicher Besen  .


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß ich doch nicht




Der wird doch wohl nicht schon in den Winterschlaf verfallen sein   .


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und hoch immer schön absteigen!



Mist  , er hats gefunden  .


 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird doch wohl nicht schon in den Winterschlaf verfallen sein   .


Soviel hat der Erklärbär doch gar nicht gegessen  und soviele Reserven hat er doch nicht ?


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel hat der Erklärbär doch gar nicht gegessen  und soviele Reserven hat er doch nicht ?



Ach so meinst du er zieht immer nur aus Tarnung dickere Sachen an    . Obwohl letzte Woche hatte er ja ganz schön zugeschlagen.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Martin,
> 
> ganz unbemerkt (außer von mir):
> 
> ...


Meinen Glückwunsch!


Als die magische Schwelle überschritten worden ist Habe ich noch schön geschlafen.

War ja erst um vier im Bett


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so meinst du er zieht immer nur aus Tarnung dickere Sachen an    . Obwohl letzte Woche hatte er ja ganz schön zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Oder es liegt an den Milchschnitten  
Okay gegenüber der   Fraktion gehts dem Martin gut  
Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Oder es liegt an den Milchschnitten
> Okay gegenüber der   Fraktion gehts dem Martin gut
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das wird es sein. Dieser Lümmel.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Nach diesem Posting ist der Abstand auf 20 geschrumpft   

Bernd zieh dich warm an  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nach diesem Posting ist der Abstand auf 20 geschrumpft
> 
> Bernd zieh dich warm an
> 
> ...




Hmm ich weiß nicht ob er sich seinen Rang abnehmen lässt   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Apropo Glück!!!!  

Zum Glück haben wir gestern so gutes Wetter gehabt!  

Heute wären ja alle erfroren!  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Glück!!!!
> 
> Zum Glück haben wir gestern so gutes Wetter gehabt!
> 
> ...



Erfroren und abgesoffen. Sch.... Wetter.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ich weiß nicht ob er sich seinen Rang abnehmen lässt   .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 Wenn ich die ganze Nacht durch schreibe kriege ich auch noch Ingo ein!  

Du suchst doch nach einen Rennrad ?    Michael gibt doch auf!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Übrigens noch 7 Postings dann Platz 3      


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die ganze Nacht durch schreibe kriege ich auch noch Ingo ein!
> 
> Du suchst doch nach einen Rennrad ?    Michael gibt doch auf!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Ne , ist abgehakt ich werde mir auch ein neues Hobby zulegen , GRILLEN und ZELTEN  


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Noch 5 Postings


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens noch 7 Postings dann Platz 3
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wer sind denn die Plätze 1 und 2 ???  

Sehe nur die Talsperrenposter noch vorne?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ne , ist abgehakt ich werde mir auch ein neues Hobby zulegen , GRILLEN und ZELTEN
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Schade wollte mich doch noch öfter am Berg von dir abhängen lassen!  

Greetz
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sind denn die Plätze 1 und 2 ???
> 
> Sehe nur die Talsperrenposter noch vorne?
> 
> ...



Naja Feierabendrunden ( obwohl ist eigentlich geschlossen   )


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Noch 3 Postings


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Gleichstand!!!!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schade wollte mich doch noch öfter am Berg von dir abhängen lassen!
> 
> Greetz
> Klaus




Och warte mal ab bis zum Winter dann wird es wieder gemütlcih zum Rad Fahren dann wechsel ich wieder das Hobby  

Übrigens :

ÜBERHOLT!!!



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichstand!!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Sogar genau getroffen    

Ps Hätte ich keine Ohren würde ich im Kreis grinsen!  

Grüßle
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och warte mal ab bis zum Winter dann wird es wieder gemütlcih zum Rad Fahren dann wechsel ich wieder das Hobby
> 
> Übrigens :
> 
> ...


Dann werden wir wohl noch etwas Abstand vorlegen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ÜBERHOLT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du Spamer


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du Spamer



Ha das sagt der richtige  .

Ich denke du Feierst mit den Mädels in den Geburtstag hinein ( oder drückst du dich etwa davor?   )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

@ Michael

Und wie lange warst du Heute noch Arbeiten?

Ich hatte heut irgendwie gar keine richtige Lust gehabt und hab deshalb doch nichts gemacht.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha das sagt der richtige  .
> 
> Ich denke du Feierst mit den Mädels in den Geburtstag hinein ( oder drückst du dich etwa davor?   )
> 
> ...



Wie noch eine andere Party als diese?    

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Ich nochmal

@ Michael.

Bestell auch von mir Glückwünsche.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie noch eine andere Party als diese?
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Ja klar. Er hat doch heute eine Mädchen Party am laufen    .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar. Er hat doch heute eine Mädchen Party am laufen    .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ach so der Schlawiner  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so der Schlawiner
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus




Jaja er ist einer der ganz schlimmen sorte   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Ich werde das gefühl irgendwie nicht los als wie wenn die anderen sich bedanken werden das alles nachlesen zu müsse.    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

So habe auch mal geschaut wieviel ich hier im Forum schaon geschrieben habe  und es sind noch keine 4 Wochen rum!   

Noch zwei und dann bin ich dreistellig!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja er ist einer der ganz schlimmen sorte   .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Wie gut das ich Ihn persönlich getroffen habe !  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So habe auch mal geschaut wieviel ich hier im Forum schaon geschrieben habe  und es sind noch keine 4 Wochen rum!
> 
> Noch zwei und dann bin ich dreistellig!
> 
> ...




Tja das geht schneller als man denkt.   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde das gefühl irgendwie nicht los als wie wenn die anderen sich bedanken werden das alles nachlesen zu müsse.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Wieso könnten doch auch Online sein und mitlesen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut das ich Ihn persönlich getroffen habe !
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hoch da war er ja noch harmlos Rrrrrr.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso könnten doch auch Online sein und mitlesen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Stimmt  . Ist genau wie mit dem Grillen wer nicht kommt hat Pech.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob der Martin demnächst mal wieder einen Bericht für uns Schreibt   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt  . Ist genau wie mit dem Grillen wer nicht kommt hat Pech.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Rad fahren können Sie  ja auch alle aber mit dem drumherum müssen die Anderen sich wohl noch etwas anstrengen!   

Gruß 
Klaus

Ps. Bernd's Vorsprung schmilzt eklatant!


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Rad fahren können Sie  ja auch alle aber mit dem drumherum müssen die Anderen sich wohl noch etwas anstrengen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...




Das Zauberwort dazu heißt :

SPONTANITÄT


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Ja ich merke das auch gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob der Martin demnächst mal wieder einen Bericht für uns Schreibt   .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


*Wunder gibt es immerwieder!!!* 

Meinst du er lässt sich dazu hinreissen?  

Wenn er schon keine Fotos mehr macht?????  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Wo steckt eigentlcih der Michael  

Sag mal du trinkst doch nicht etwa mit den Frauen Bowle   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *Wunder gibt es immerwieder!!!*
> 
> Meinst du er lässt sich dazu hinreissen?
> 
> ...



Tja , ich weiß nicht ich bin da nicht so sicher.  

Vieleicht kommt der nächste beim Saisonauftakt 2006  

Aber glauben wir lieber weiter an Wunder vieleicht klappt es ja.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger ist der Bernd
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Kommt da etwa der Angreifer in dir durch  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steckt eigentlcih der Michael
> 
> Sag mal du trinkst doch nicht etwa mit den Frauen Bowle
> 
> ...



Ich trinke alles was es gibt die sitzen hier in scharen und labern und labern und ignorieren mich alle bin denen wohl peinlich   grüße werd ich bestellen um 24 uhr hab heute bis halb zwei gearbeitet voll der stress selbst kaffee musste ich selber holen.Hallo steve bike nisch mehr verkaufe alles Kauft einer das scheiß zeug?


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tja , ich weiß nicht ich bin da nicht so sicher.
> 
> Vieleicht kommt der nächste beim Saisonauftakt 2006
> 
> ...



Wie bis2006 solange warte ich nicht! Vorher müssen wir wohl von vorne anfangen mit der Posterei

Bald hab ich Ihn!   


Gruß Klaus

Ps. Und der Michael schau´t zu tief ins Glas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Ach so.

Mach es aber bitte schonend.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bis2006 solange warte ich nicht! Vorher müssen wir wohl von vorne anfangen mit der Posterei
> 
> Bald hab ich Ihn!
> 
> ...




Na ich glaub der macht gerade Früchte lesen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt da etwa der Angreifen in dir durch  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wat ist denn einAngreifen Zuviele *???????* 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Aber wobei , auf so eine Bowle hätte ich ja jetzt auch irgendwie lust  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trinke alles was es gibt die sitzen hier in scharen und labern und labern und ignorieren mich alle bin denen wohl peinlich   grüße werd ich bestellen um 24 uhr hab heute bis halb zwei gearbeitet voll der stress selbst kaffee musste ich selber holen.Hallo steve bike nisch mehr verkaufe alles Kauft einer das scheiß zeug?



Das hört sich aber Böse an.
Ich wüßte da noch eine stelle wo man günstig und gut die Nacht verbringen kann  . Oder scheuch sie doch einfach aus dem Wohnzimmer raus. 


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Auch dieser Abend geht vorbei


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wat ist denn einAngreifen Zuviele *???????*
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Schon geändert


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wobei , auf so eine Bowle hätte ich ja jetzt auch irgendwie lust  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ich auch !!! 

Ich muss auch heute wohl mal etwas essen!
Das von gestern reicht nicht mehr!

Du Volker die anderen müssen aber wirklich viel morgen lesen.

Wie sieht's bei dir mit radeln morgen aus ??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich aber Böse an.
> Ich wüßte da noch eine stelle wo man günstig und gut die Nacht verbringen kann  . Oder scheuch sie doch einfach aus dem Wohnzimmer raus.
> 
> 
> ...




Wo steht dei zelt, komme


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch !!!
> 
> Ich muss auch heute wohl mal etwas essen!
> Das von gestern reicht nicht mehr!
> ...




Naja da ich ja heute die Chronische Unlust hatte werde ich wohl morgen nacharbeiten müssen  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht dei zelt, komme




Momentan in der Garage , und langweilt sich herum.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht dei zelt, komme




Ähm aber wobei du mußt ja rein Theoretisch nur noch 1 Stunde und 21 Minuten durchhalten  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan in der Garage , und langweilt sich herum.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Die Hühner zwingen mich aufzuhören    hilfe      Nacht zusammen bis irgendwann.


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Hobby-Aufgabe günstige Bikes, Rennräder und Zubehör abzugeben.


Hi Michael
Wat denn für Zubehör??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hühner zwingen mich aufzuhören    hilfe      Nacht zusammen bis irgendwann.



Lass dir nichts gefallen , setz dich durch. Zeig denen mal wer der Mann im Hause ist.   
Trotzdem dir auch gute Nacht

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hühner zwingen mich aufzuhören    hilfe      Nacht zusammen bis irgendwann.


Dir auch eine Gute Nacht

Schlaf gut 

Bye Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Tja Klaus.

Noch einmal Posten und du hast gleichstand.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Klaus.
> 
> Noch einmal Posten und du hast gleichstand.
> 
> ...


Ja habe ich auch gesehen!!   

Bernd kann ja demnächst nicht mehr so viel schreiben da er ja wieder einem Helm hat. 

Dann gibt es keine Ausreden mehr wieseo er nicht radelt!  



GRUß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja habe ich auch gesehen!!
> 
> Bernd kann ja demnächst nicht mehr so viel schreiben da er ja wieder einem Helm hat.
> 
> ...




Naja ich glaub ausreden waren es eh nicht.
Aber weißt du wer gerade Online ist : MARTIN



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich glaub ausreden waren es eh nicht.
> Aber weißt du wer gerade Online ist : MARTIN
> 
> 
> ...



Liest der noch?? Oder schreibt er schon???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Liest der noch?? Oder schreibt er schon???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Also gerade war er noch am lesen  ( Stunden später   )

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also gerade war er noch am lesen  ( Stunden später   )
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Kann ja auch garnix tolles berichten!!   Und Fotos hat er ja keine.

Und Milchschnitten  schon mal gar nicht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (5. August 2005)

Ruhe jetzt in der Höhle.  


Das ist ja so laut hier , da kann ich ja garnicht hören , was ich denken will. 

SO, Ihr kleinen Bären, jetzt geht Ihr schlafen, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.

Erklärbär plant schon mal den Samstagganztageskurs, und Ihr tourt morgen ein bisschen rum.

Schlaft gut, kleine Bären.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja auch garnix tolles berichten!!   Und Fotos hat er ja keine.
> 
> Und Milchschnitten  schon mal gar nicht!
> 
> ...




Zumindest jetzt nicht mehr. Aber der hat die doch gestern eh verteilt oder  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhe jetzt in der Höhle.
> 
> 
> Das ist ja so laut hier , da kann ich ja garnicht hören , was ich denken will.
> ...




Musst du hier so rümbrüllen ( aua mein Trommelfell   )

Ich werde nicht mehr Touren nur noch Grillen.

Dito


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhe jetzt in der Höhle.
> 
> 
> Das ist ja so laut hier , da kann ich ja garnicht hören , was ich denken will.
> ...




Dir Auch eine gute NAcht du grosser Bär  

Sag mal Volker hörst du eigentlich noch was???????  


Ach so Überholt hab ich den Bernd jetzt schon!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dir Auch eine gute NAcht du grosser Bär
> 
> Sag mal Volker hörst du eigentlich noch was???????
> 
> ...




Ne ich glaub mein trommelfell ist geplatzt.  

Ja , habe ich schon gesehen der wird sich bedanken  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Erklärbär plant schon mal den Samstagganztageskurs, und Ihr tourt morgen ein bisschen rum.
> 
> VG Martin



Wie Planen sei doch mal spontan   

Hätte noch ein paar Plätzchen frei auch für den Erklärbär!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Planen sei doch mal spontan
> 
> Hätte noch ein paar Plätzchen frei auch für den Erklärbär!
> 
> ...




Weißt doch Spontan und Erklärbär passt nicht.   . ( zumindest meistens)


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ich glaub mein trommelfell ist geplatzt.
> 
> Ja , habe ich schon gesehen der wird sich bedanken  .
> 
> ...


Jetzt ist noch die Postleitzahl dran!  

Gruß
Klaus

(der mit den doofen Ohren die immer noch klingeln nach dem Anschi.. vom Big Bear)


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist noch die Postleitzahl dran!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...




Du  willst doch wohl Kathrin nicht niedermetzeln  . Ich bin schockiert


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Jetzt wirst du sogar richtig skrupellos.
Wie soll das bloß weitergehen?


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Du  willst doch wohl Kathrin nicht niedermetzeln  . Ich bin schockiert
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wer issendat???  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wirst du sogar richtig skrupellos.
> Wie soll das bloß weitergehen?
> 
> 
> ...


Nur mit Mord und Totschlag !!!  

Und vielen Schlüsselstellen 
und noch mehr Grillfleisch oder doch Rohkost??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer issendat???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Ähh , die Postleitzahl.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mit Mord und Totschlag !!!
> 
> Und vielen Schlüsselstellen
> und noch mehr Grillfleisch oder doch Rohkost??
> ...




Hmmm. Das habe ich vermutet.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

So. Ich werde mich für heute verabschieden weil mein Akku wird leer  .

Guts Nächtle und treibs nicht zu bunt hier  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So. Ich werde mich für heute verabschieden weil mein Akku wird leer  .
> 
> Guts Nächtle und treibs nicht zu bunt hier  .
> 
> ...


Und dann auch hier nochmal!!

Gute Nacht Volker und träum was schönes!  

Grüße und Träume
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

@ Niemand mehr wach ?????

Ohweh dann werde ich wohl auch mal etwas schlafen muss ja auf meiner Tour auch wach sein! 
Also sind noch Plätze frei!   

Wer Lust und Laune hat morgen am Aggerstadion!

Schaut ruhig mal in den LMB

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

@*Volker*

Ist das zu bunt
?
Ich habe es noch geschafft    

Auch noch heute:   

Platz 5   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

@ Steve 
Na noch wach!

Musst du aber ganzschön viel jetzt noch lesen!  

Viel Spaß dabei

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steve
> Na noch wach!
> 
> Musst du aber ganzschön viel jetzt noch lesen!



Bist du immer noch nicht fertig??

So werde jetzt ins Bett gehen und wünsche auch dir Steve eine gute Nacht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @*Volker*
> 
> Ist das zu bunt
> ?
> ...




Morgäääähn.

Ja es ist definitiv zu Bunt. ( reib die Augen ).
Naja dann mal ran an Ingo  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steve
> Na noch wach!
> 
> Musst du aber ganzschön viel jetzt noch lesen!
> ...




Irgendwie müssen alle ziemlich viel nachlesen   .
Also geben wir Ihnen mal ein wenig Zeit dafür.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut ruhig mal in den LMB unter Troisdorf!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



Morgen 

wie alle heute keine Zeit? 
Oder wollt ihr alle nicht bei der wahrscheinlichen Schlammschlacht mit machen!  

Dann Euch allen einen  schönen Tag  
Bis morgen denn!

Beim lesen wünsche ich allen viel Spaß  


Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (6. August 2005)

Unglaublich, drei Seiten Postings am Abend
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das entwickelt sich ja hier langsam zur Selbsthilfegruppe für vereinsamte Biker oder Grilljunkies    

Habt ihr sonst keine Freunde oder sinnvolle Aufgaben????  

Ich war leider die letzten Tage und wohl auch nächste Woche recht starkt eingebunden, aber ich werde versuchen munter nachzulesen (obwohl auch das ein Tageswerk zu werden scheint) und wir sehen und dann spätestens im Laufe der Woche auf dem Bike  

Schönes WE zusammen


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich, drei Seiten Postings am Abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Findest du das wirklich unglaublich ? Dann warte erst mal ab. Das war nur zum Warm werden  .

Mein bester Freund ist der PC  

Tja dann würd ich sagen viel Spaß und so bis nächste Woche.


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Viel Spaß dann beim nachlesen


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

MICHAEL !!!


Wo steckt der Kerl schon wieder  .

Bist du gestern in der Bowle Baden gegangen  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

@ Klaus

Ich glaub Martin hat im moment auch keine Lust hier zu Posten  .

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Alle lassen uns alleine


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Biken. Ich habe doch jetzt Grillen zum neuen Hobby gemacht
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Und das Posting steht auch noch ganz oben auf der Liste  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Posting steht auch noch ganz oben auf der Liste
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Yep. Aber das ist ein FürDanachHobby  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und Postings in diesen und jeden anderen Thread setzen
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Ein Fred Fremdgänger und dann noch beschweren  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fred Fremdgänger und dann noch beschweren
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Wieso ist doch meiner      

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist doch meiner
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Und was ist mit den Hundert anderen    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit den Hundert anderen
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Die sind nicht von mir!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind nicht von mir!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das müssen wir mal bei einem Bier ausdiskutieren  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

@ Martin

Wie sieht eigentlich der stand der Dinge bei deinen Planungen aus?


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das müssen wir mal bei einem Bier ausdiskutieren
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Igitt  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Wie sieht eigentlich der stand der Dinge bei deinen Planungen aus?
> 
> ...



Der plant woanders rum  

Gruß
Klaus

Wo ist denn die Spontanität


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Igitt
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Ja ich vergaß du dann bei einer Cola  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Der plant woanders rum
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...



Das glaub ich auch   


Die Spontanität hat er bestimmt Beerdigt  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaub ich auch
> 
> 
> Die Spontanität hat er bestimmt Beerdigt
> ...


Ach so dann weiß ich wo er ist!

Der buddelt noch!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so dann weiß ich wo er ist!
> 
> Der buddelt noch!
> 
> ...



Naja viel Spaß beim Buddeln auf dem Parkplatz ( Öhh Hering bieg um )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja viel Spaß beim Buddeln auf dem Parkplatz ( Öhh Hering bieg um )
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Bring ihm doch mal einen Bagger dann klappts auch mit dem Parkwächter!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bring ihm doch mal einen Bagger dann klappts auch mit dem Parkwächter!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Meinst du   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Natürlich       


Ja, jetzt ist wirklich Schluß   

Bis denn 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich
> 
> 
> Ja, jetzt ist wirklich Schluß
> ...



Tschööööööö , mit Ö


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Knallar (6. August 2005)

Ihr seid echt die schlimmsten Spammer...


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid echt die schlimmsten Spammer...



Hmmm.

Findest du   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

@ alle anderen.

Sagt mal wo steckt Ihr eigentlich  .
Das ist ja richtig langweilig hier  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm.
> 
> Findest du
> 
> ...



Hab seit letzten Samstag wieder nen neues Rädchen... Könnte also wieder mit fahren... olé olé...


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid echt die schlimmsten Spammer...


Wirklich???
Dafür fahr ich jetzt ein neues Bike:      
Ein Specialized Enduro Expert (2003, Silber)     

Rahmennummer: PiX 216 890

Spaß muss sein und Das ganze Leben ist ein Quiz

Grüße


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hab seit letzten Samstag wieder nen neues Rädchen... Könnte also wieder mit fahren... olé olé...


Super dann können wir ja mal ein Rundchen mit deinem neuen Superbike machen!  

Spaß muss sein  

Gruß


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle anderen.
> 
> Sagt mal wo steckt Ihr eigentlich  .
> Das ist ja richtig langweilig hier  .
> ...


Aber Volker das du mich so vermisst ist ja zum  

Freue mich auf heut Abend wenn ich wieder hier bin!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Herr Bär !!!!!!  

Wo ist der Grillbericht und deine schöne Tourbeschreibung von letzter und vorletzter Woche!!    

Jetzt aber dalli!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

@ Volker
Wie radgefahren und nicht Powergrillen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Bär !!!!!!
> 
> Wo ist der Grillbericht und deine schöne Tourbeschreibung von letzter und vorletzter Woche!!
> 
> ...




Dem schließe ich mich an.    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker
> Wie radgefahren und nicht Powergrillen !
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso das denn? Picknikgrill und los gings  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Volker das du mich so vermisst ist ja zum
> 
> Freue mich auf heut Abend wenn ich wieder hier bin!
> 
> ...




Wobei wir das Wort Heute Abend dann neu Definieren müssen ( Guck auf die eintragzeit )    .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hab seit letzten Samstag wieder nen neues Rädchen... Könnte also wieder mit fahren... olé olé...



Nur zu  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Wanted :

Armer kleiner Kohleeimer.
Zuletzt gesehen am 28.07.2005 um 23:14 UHR .
Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an mich.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wanted :
> 
> Armer kleiner Kohleeimer.
> Zuletzt gesehen am 28.07.2005 um 23:14 UHR .
> ...





P.S.: An die Entführer : Es wird kein Lösegeld gezahlt , habe die Kripo auch schon eingeschaltet.


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: An die Entführer : Es wird kein Lösegeld gezahlt , habe die Kripo auch schon eingeschaltet.


 
Das waren aber jetzt gleich drei ganz große Fehler:


Verhandlungen in die Öffentlichkeit tragen
Kein Lösegeld zahlen wollen
die Kripo eingeschaltet
Dies führte dazu, dass


der arme kleine Kohleneimer in die dunklen, kalten regnerische Hardt verschleppt
und dann randvoll mit Zement gefüllt wurde,
um für immer und ewig in einem Hardter Gewässer versenkt zu werden.
Und alles nur, weil Papa nicht richtig auf den Kohleneimer aufgepasst und für ihn gesorgt hat.

VG Martin, der Mafiosobär, auch genannte der Patenbär


----------



## Hilljumper (7. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren aber jetzt gleich drei ganz große Fehler:
> 
> 
> Verhandlungen in die Öffentlichkeit tragen
> ...




Stimmt , eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit diesem am Ende fettleibigen Schauspieler ist im Ansatz vorhanden:  

Die jugendlichen Rabauken laufen dir schon ein wenig aus dem Ruder, oder??


----------



## Knallar (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super dann können wir ja mal ein Rundchen mit deinem neuen Superbike machen!
> 
> Spaß muss sein
> 
> Gruß



Sicher... Nur maloche ich immer recht lang und 18:00 ist immer super knapp.


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren aber jetzt gleich drei ganz große Fehler:
> 
> 
> Verhandlungen in die Öffentlichkeit tragen
> ...




Das wagst du nicht   

Ansonsten nimm das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Gruß

Volker ( Der Amoklaufende Jugendliche Rabauke    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher... Nur maloche ich immer recht lang und 18:00 ist immer super knapp.




Geht nicht gibts nicht  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt , eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit diesem am Ende fettleibigen Schauspieler ist im Ansatz vorhanden:
> 
> Die jugendlichen Rabauken laufen dir schon ein wenig aus dem Ruder, oder??




Und greifen langsam aber sicher nach der Macht .   


Gruß

Volker  ( Der Machtbesessene Jugendliche Rabauke )


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

@ Martin

Wie kommt es eigentlich das du uns heute mit deiner anwesenheit hier erfreust    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Wie kommt es eigentlich das du uns heute mit deiner anwesenheit hier erfreust
> 
> ...





P.S.: Mußtest du eigentlich vorgestern hier so rumbrüllen   , mir tut mein trommelfell immernoch weh  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Mußtest du eigentlich vorgestern hier so rumbrüllen  , mir tut mein trommelfell immernoch weh  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Danach war ja auch halbwegs Ruhe in der Höhle. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danach war ja auch halbwegs Ruhe in der Höhle.
> 
> VG Martin




Ein wenig das stimmt. Dafür haben wir aber noch andere Höhlen gefunden  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

S P A M   



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

@ Martin

Wie sieht es denn mit den Berichten jetzt aus  Bist du schon fleißig am Tippen oder kommen keine mehr   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit den Berichten jetzt aus  Bist du schon fleißig am Tippen oder kommen keine mehr
> 
> ...


Ja, Martin lass die Finger kreisen!   
Möchte wieder mal etwas zum lesen haben!   

Wenn nicht dann wird nie mehr Ruhe in der Höhle sein!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Martin lass die Finger kreisen!
> Möchte wieder mal etwas zum lesen haben!
> 
> Wenn nicht dann wird nie mehr Ruhe in der Höhle sein!
> ...




Genau wir machen dich fertig    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

@ Redking


Ich dachte schon du wolltest gar nicht mehr aufstehen   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Dann können wir ja heute Abend unsere Geistreiche Konversation fortführen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Genau wir machen dich fertig
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Denn in dieser Höhle ist jetzt




















Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Redking
> 
> 
> Ich dachte schon du wolltest gar nicht mehr aufstehen
> ...


Ja, Volker normalerweise säße ich jetzt im Sattel   aber leider hab ich mich um 06:25 Uhr nochmal hingelegt und dann den Wecker nicht mehr gehört!     

Aber wenn ich mir jetzt das Wetter so anschaue war es wohl Schicksal!  

Meine Schuhe sind außerdem immer noch klitschnass von gestern!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Denn in dieser Höhle ist jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wieviel KW Musikleistung sagtest du gleich hat die Anlage?
Irgendwie platzen hier schon alle Gläser  




























Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Volker normalerweise säße ich jetzt im Sattel   aber leider hab ich mich um 06:25 Uhr nochmal hingelegt und dann den Wecker nicht mehr gehört!
> 
> Aber wenn ich mir jetzt das Wetter so anschaue war es wohl Schicksal!
> 
> ...




Hmm. Das problem mit den Schuhen habe ich momentan auch    .
Aber wer weiß wofür es gut war das du den wecker nicht gehört hast  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel KW Musikleistung sagtest du gleich hat die Anlage?
> Irgendwie platzen hier schon alle Gläser
> 
> 
> ...




Bin immer noch taub von Martins Gebrüll

Deswegen lassen wir die Gläser platzen dann weiß ich das es zu laut war!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bin immer noch taub von Martins Gebrüll
> 
> Deswegen lassen wir die Gläser platzen dann weiß ich das es zu laut war!
> 
> ...




Stimmt sozusagen eine Visuelle Lautstärken wahrnehmung  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. Das problem mit den Schuhen habe ich momentan auch    .
> Aber wer weiß wofür es gut war das du den wecker nicht gehört hast
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube um nicht noch mehr nasse Schuhe zu haben!  

Hier sifft es schon wieder und das nennt sich Sommer  

Oh weh habe gerade das erste Donnergrollen gehört!  

Gruß Klaus

Ps: Hast du den Beitrag von Frank (Cheetah) gelesen?


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Achtung die Sinnflut kommt wieder!   

Zumindestens in Troisdorf!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Guten Tag Martin !

Wo bleibt der Bericht von den letzten beiden Touren!  

Gruß
Klaus

Ps: Sonst keine Milchschnitten mehr!


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube um nicht noch mehr nasse Schuhe zu haben!
> 
> Hier sifft es schon wieder und das nennt sich Sommer
> 
> ...



Ja das Donnern habe ich auch gerade gehört  und die nebenwirkungen davon sind auc da  .

Klar habe ich Franks beitrag gelesen , ich glaube wir ziehen hier einen zweiten Party Abend demnächst ab 






Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Wo ist eigendlich Hilljumper(Ingo)????  

Denn jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit bis zu Platz Nummer 4

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung die Sinnflut kommt wieder!
> 
> Zumindestens in Troisdorf!
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Hier in Hennef auch    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag Martin !
> 
> Wo bleibt der Bericht von den letzten beiden Touren!
> 
> ...





Genau Milchschnitten entzug auf Lebzeit  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigendlich Hilljumper(Ingo)????
> 
> Denn jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit bis zu Platz Nummer 4
> 
> ...





Ja du machst das schon.

Die anderen Schreiben bestimmt schon mal die Beiträge für morgen vor  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Hennef auch
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Langsam sehe ich wieder etwas Himmel!  

Sagmal Volker du kannst bald den ersten Platz einnehmen dann setzen wir den Martin ab!    
Denn Berichte kommen ja nicht und deine sind ja super  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja du machst das schon.
> 
> Die anderen Schreiben bestimmt schon mal die Beiträge für morgen vor
> 
> ...


Wer denn die lassen sich hier anscheinend nicht mehr blicken!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam sehe ich wieder etwas Himmel!
> 
> Sagmal Volker du kannst bald den ersten Platz einnehmen dann setzen wir den Martin ab!
> Denn Berichte kommen ja nicht und deine sind ja super
> ...




Ich gebe mir Mühe  


Danke für die Blumen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 allerdings sind es ja keine richtigen Berichte , aber du weißt ja Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer denn die lassen sich hier anscheinend nicht mehr blicken!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Oder die sind nur noch mit lesen beshäftigt  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe mir Mühe
> 
> 
> Danke für die Blumen
> ...


Wenigstens muss Mann darauf nicht lange Warten(  blick zu Martin(in Gedanken))

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Oder die sind nur noch mit lesen beshäftigt
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Oder die wollen keine Fehler in ihren Postings einbringen!   

Hier ein "C" von denen du gestern wohl zuviel verschenkt hast!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens muss Mann darauf nicht lange Warten(  blick zu Martin(in Gedanken))
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Das stimmt allerdings ( Blick auch auf Martin )



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Oder die wollen keine Fehler in ihren Postings einbringen!
> 
> Hier ein "C" von denen du gestern wohl zuviel verschenkt hast!
> 
> ...




Mist ich glaub ich muß sparsamer mit den "c" sein  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

@ Klaus


Psst . Willst du ein "e" Kaufen ?  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus
> 
> 
> Psst . Willst du ein "e" Kaufen ?
> ...


Wo hab ich das denn verloren! Hab ich schongesucht?  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hab ich das denn verloren! Hab ich schongesucht?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wieviele soll ich denn anliefern lassen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Dich trennen übrigens nur noch 17 Postings dann hast du es geschaft.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Wo ist eigentlich der MICHAEL ?

Haben die Frauen dem was in die Bowle getan  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele soll ich denn anliefern lassen
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Wi* du hast di* wi*d*r all*!

Hätt* ich wiss*n müss*n

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich der MICHAEL ?
> 
> Haben die Frauen dem was in die Bowle getan
> 
> ...


Oder im Regen ohne Frauen!!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wi* du hast di* wi*d*r all*!
> 
> Hätt* ich wiss*n müss*n
> 
> ...




Häääää   


Gruß

Volk*r


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dich trennen übrigens nur noch 17 Postings dann hast du es geschaft.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Nee nur noch vierzehn!!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Oder im Regen ohne Frauen!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das kann natütlich auch sein  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nee nur noch vierzehn!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Stand war auch um keine Ahnung wieviel Uhr gerade war  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Stand war auch um keine Ahnung wieviel Uhr gerade war
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Sinkt ja auch immer weiter und wenn der Michael nicht bald auftaucht krieg ich den auch noch  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sinkt ja auch immer weiter und wenn der Michael nicht bald auftaucht krieg ich den auch noch
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Hmmm , dann mußt du heute aber noch viel Posten  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm , dann mußt du heute aber noch viel Posten
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Solange du mich nicht noch überholen willst geht es ja  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm , dann mußt du heute aber noch viel Posten
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ja das müsste ich dann wohl und diese blöde dreißig Sekunden Regel würde mir den Spaß verderben!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Solange du mich nicht noch überholen willst geht es ja
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Das kann ich nur in Wochen schaffen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das müsste ich dann wohl und diese blöde dreißig Sekunden Regel würde mir den Spaß verderben!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Yep die geht mir auch schon die ganze Zeit auf den Sa.. !  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich nur in Wochen schaffen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wenn nicht sogar Monate.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep die geht mir auch schon die ganze Zeit auf den Sa.. !
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Beim Martin hat wohl der Moderator das auf drei Stunden hochgestellt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Martin hat wohl der Moderator das auf drei Stunden hochgestellt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Mindestens  . Er ist wieder Online ich glaube gleich wirds wieder laut in der Höhle  .

Gruß

Volker


P.S.:


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht sogar Monate.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja, vier Wochen könnten ein Monat sein!

Hey, bin noch nicht ganz vier Wochen hier dabei! Und schon fast Vierter!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestens  . Er ist wieder Online ich glaube gleich wirds wieder laut in der Höhle  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...




Dann machen wir halt leise 


























Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen wir halt leise
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber ganz Leise  




























Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz Leise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So leise das der Martin es nicht hört!  


























Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Hier mal etwas anderes! 





Das Wetter gestern!    :kotz: 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal etwas anderes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Von meiner Tour gestern konnte ich keine Bilder machen weil meine Kamera abgesoffen ist    

Aber auch ganz leise   



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

@ Martin

hast du dich immer noch nicht durchgelesen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Er ist Kommentarlos gegangen  
  Er hat uns gar nicht mehr Lieb  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Von meiner Tour gestern konnte ich keine Bilder machen weil meine Kamera abgesoffen ist
> 
> Aber auch ganz leise
> 
> ...



Ging auch nur weil wir uns im Tunnel versteckt haben!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ging auch nur weil wir uns im Tunnel versteckt haben!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Diese möglichkeit hatte ich leider nicht    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> 
> hast du dich immer noch nicht durchgelesen
> 
> ...


Er hat aufgegeben!      

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat aufgegeben!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das sit doch Drücketismus oder  

Das wird mit Fred Übernahme bestraft  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist Kommentarlos gegangen
> Er hat uns gar nicht mehr Lieb
> 
> 
> ...


Der hofft ohne sinnvolle Berichte wir der Fred geschlossen!

Ps: Bin kurz zum   

Bis gleich 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Der hofft ohne sinnvolle Berichte wir der Fred geschlossen!
> 
> Ps: Bin kurz zum
> 
> ...




Meinst du  , also werden wir mal ne kurze Pause machen.

Werde mich auch mal kurz verabschieden. Bin so in 2-3 Stunden zurück


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2005)

Hallo Volker, hallo Klaus,
ich fand das war hier mal ein echt guter Thread.
Bis ihr Euer Spam/Chat-Spiel entdeckt habt. Warum geht ihr nicht in einen Chatroom - das Zeug von euch hier liest doch sowieso keiner und es interessiert auch keinen (im übrigen ist es auch gegen die Regeln des Forums in einem Thread zu chatten, aber das nur am Rande).
Und wenn ihr unbedingt einen Thread für Euren Blödsinn benutzen wollt, dann macht doch einen neuen auf oder nehmt einen von den alten, unbenutzten - da könnt ihr Euch austoben und lesen tut das sowieso keiner.
Dies ist jedenfalls hier mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread, bis sich das Niveau wieder halbwegs normalisiert hat.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Hallo Bernd schade das ich eine solche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bin!

Konntest du denn wenigstens heute mit deinem neuen Helm etwas biken oder wurdest du auch von Gewittern Heim gesucht!

@ ALLE
Ach so die Bilder von Donnerstag sind auf Seite 9 von diesem Posting (Seite1) aus gesehen 


Ich gelobe Besserung und schreibe hier nur noch ernste Sachen rein!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (7. August 2005)

Ganz unrecht hat der gute Bernd da nicht Jungs, das war schon ein bisschen heftig  

Nichts gegen einen guten Spruch, da bin ich ja immer gerne für zu haben, aber die letzten 6 Seiten waren echt Bravo-Chat live  

Letzte Woche Philosophie-Forum, am WE Tennie-Chat, was erwartet uns nächste Woche???

Ich bitte um Themenvorschläge!!!


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker, hallo Klaus,
> ich fand das war hier mal ein echt guter Thread.
> Bis ihr Euer Spam/Chat-Spiel entdeckt habt. Warum geht ihr nicht in einen Chatroom - das Zeug von euch hier liest doch sowieso keiner und es interessiert auch keinen (im übrigen ist es auch gegen die Regeln des Forums in einem Thread zu chatten, aber das nur am Rande).
> Und wenn ihr unbedingt einen Thread für Euren Blödsinn benutzen wollt, dann macht doch einen neuen auf oder nehmt einen von den alten, unbenutzten - da könnt ihr Euch austoben und lesen tut das sowieso keiner.
> ...




Hallo Bernd.

Ja ich mache es ja nicht mehr.
Versprochen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Harnas (7. August 2005)

Hi, 
ich bin ja etwas spät, aber da es ja auch noch keinen Bericht vom Donnerstag gibt doch noch irgendwie rechtzeitig.  
Die Singletrailrunde am Anfang war schon einzigartig. So viele verschiedene Trails auf so kleinem Raum zusammengepackt, wo gibt es das sonst noch? Wirklich Klasse, hat einfach Spaß gemacht, war aber schon anspruchsvoll!   
Dann kam der Technikteil. Alles gut erklärt, alles gut demonstriert, alles gut korrigiert! Wer noch etwas lernen will ist hier richtig.   
Das Grillen am Schluss war dann auch noch weit mehr, als ich erwartet hatte, nette Unterhaltung inklusive.   
*Mein Dank  geht an alle, die hier alles vorbereitet haben, während wir Kursteilnehmer noch unseren Spaß auf dem Bike hatten. Und natürlich an den "Erklärbär".* 

Ein sehr, sehr gelungener, langer Abend!


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker, hallo Klaus,
> ich fand das war hier mal ein echt guter Thread.
> Bis ihr Euer Spam/Chat-Spiel entdeckt habt. Warum geht ihr nicht in einen Chatroom - das Zeug von euch hier liest doch sowieso keiner und es interessiert auch keinen (im übrigen ist es auch gegen die Regeln des Forums in einem Thread zu chatten, aber das nur am Rande).
> Und wenn ihr unbedingt einen Thread für Euren Blödsinn benutzen wollt, dann macht doch einen neuen auf oder nehmt einen von den alten, unbenutzten - da könnt ihr Euch austoben und lesen tut das sowieso keiner.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank, Bernd, das waren klare Worten, und sie waren nötig. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz unrecht hat der gute Bernd da nicht Jungs, das war schon ein bisschen heftig
> 
> Nichts gegen einen guten Spruch, da bin ich ja immer gerne für zu haben, aber die letzten 6 Seiten waren echt Bravo-Chat live
> 
> ...


 
Auch Dir gilt mein Dank, Ingo, wenn gleich ich hier keine weiteren Themenvorschläge erbitte. 

Der Titel des Threads gibt die Richtung an und unsere Aktivitäten die Breite unseres eingeschlagenen Weges sowie die Postings die Qualität des Weges.

In den letzten Tages führte uns die Richtung auf einem Trampelpfad in den Sumpf. 

Bevor ich jetzt meine Erweckungspredigt noch halten muss, freue ich mich, wenn wir jetzt zur Normalität zurückkehren und uns u.a. mit Planung und/oder Spontanität der Ausrichtung des ersten Samstagganztageskurs widmen, denn ...



			
				Harnas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich bin ja etwas spät, aber da es ja auch noch keinen Bericht vom Donnerstag gibt doch noch irgendwie rechtzeitig.
> Die Singletrailrunde am Anfang war schon einzigartig. So viele verschiedene Trails auf so kleinem Raum zusammengepackt, wo gibt es das sonst noch? Wirklich Klasse, hat einfach Spaß gemacht, war aber schon anspruchsvoll!
> Dann kam der Technikteil. Alles gut erklärt, alles gut demonstriert, alles gut korrigiert! Wer noch etwas lernen will ist hier richtig.
> ...


 
diese Posting von Renate ist der 'Beweis' dafür, dass die Art und Weise, wie wir in unserem Sport und miteinander umgehen, ein guter Weg ist.

Auch ich möchte mich bei den vielen Helfern bedanken, die Donnerstag für Donnerstag versuchen, aus dieser Zusammenkunft etwas ganz besonderes zu machen. Es mag meine Idee gewesen sein, aber durch die Zusammenarbeit ist bzw. wird es zu einem WIR-Projekt. 

Auf unseren Thread.  
Auf dass er mit Taten und nicht mit statistischen Daten glänzen wird. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (8. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Dir gilt mein Dank, Ingo, wenn gleich ich hier keine weiteren Themenvorschläge erbitte.
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Wie wäre es mit ......also nur, wenn nichts anderes anliegt......wie wäre es dann mit ......BIKEN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit ......also nur, wenn nichts anderes anliegt......wie wäre es dann mit ......BIKEN!!


 
Na, da hast DU ja schön die Kurve bekommen.  

Gegen Mitte der Woche soll es mit dem Wetter besser werden. Pünktlich zum Donnerstag. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (8. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da hast DU ja schön die Kurve bekommen.
> 
> Gegen Mitte der Woche soll es mit dem Wetter besser werden. Pünktlich zum Donnerstag.
> 
> VG Martin



Solange in der Kurve kein Schotter liegt, kriege ich sie eigentlich immer  

Werde morgen mal "eine leichte Tour im Königsforst" machen, um meine technischen Fähigkeiten und konditionellen Grundlagen weiter auszubauen. 

Sofern es morgen nicht stürmt oder hagelt!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd.
> 
> Ja ich mache es ja nicht mehr.
> Versprochen
> ...


Hallo Volker und Klaus,
vielen Dank für die schnelle (angemessene) Reaktion.  

Bitte aber jetzt nicht in das extreme Gegenteil verfallen (siehe Größe und Text der Signatur) und wochenlang mit Büßerhemd rumlaufen und ggf. sich selber mit der neunschwänzigen Katze geißeln.

Zu Deiner Frage, Klaus:
Mit dem Helm war ich natürlich Samstag und Sonntag wieder fahren (Samstag 8 km/30 Minuten zum Einrollen;das erste Mal nach exakt 5 Wochen).
Am Sonntag war es dann schon wieder etwas mehr: 25 km/550 HM und 1h40 min. Dabei kam sogar schon wieder etwas wie "Flow" auf (Sonntag vormittag am Eifgen bergab bei Sonne war schon ziemlich gut).

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, demnächst auch wieder bei Touren zu erscheinen. Sobald es mein Fitnesstand zuläßt (ca. 5 Wochen) könnte ich auch mal wieder Touren (VW-Touren würde ich sie nennen, wg. des Höhenprofils  ) - allerdings im Bergischen Land (ggf. zu langweilig; zumindest für Mikkael)  anzubieten - falls jemand Interesse, Lust und Zeit dafür hat.
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Volker, sehr schöne Bilder von der Grillparty - vielen Dank.
P.S.2 Ich habe im Nachklang zu Donnerstag abend noch ein paar technische Fragen - habe diese zwar ins Techtalk reingestellt; bis jetzt leider keine sehr befriedigenden Antworten. Ich würde diese, wenn Martin nichts dagegen hat - hier einmal reinstelle: dann weiß ich, daß ich auch (voraussichtlich) Antworten und zwar kompetente erhalte


----------



## Schildbürger (8. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Michael beim Bett aufpusten mit seelischer Unterstützung durch Frank  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Hi Volker,
war wohl ein(ige) Kölsch zuviel, das bin ich   und Michael pustet!

@all
Ja dann, bis Donnerstag.


----------



## volker k (8. August 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker,
> war wohl ein(ige) Kölsch zuviel, das bin ich   und Michael pustet!
> 
> @all
> Ja dann, bis Donnerstag.





I´m sorry.

Ich glaub da habe ich wohl was verwechselt  


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Hättest du das nicht früher sagen können ? Mist jetzt kann ich es auch nicht mehr ändern


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> I´m sorry.
> 
> Ich glaub da habe ich wohl was verwechselt
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Lutz, 

frag' doch einfach den Erklärbären vorher. Durch sein foto- und sonografisches Gedächtnis sind Gesichter und Namen in sein SRAM 'eingebrannt'.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (8. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hättest du das nicht früher sagen können ? Mist jetzt kann ich es auch nicht mehr ändern


Ja, ja, hättet ihr nicht soviel "M..." hier geschrieben, wäre ich früher auf die Bilder gestoßen.   
So und jetzt genug OT.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2005)

Hallo,
da Martin mir nicht geantwortet, ob ich OT schreiben darf oder nicht, hier meine erste Frage (vielleicht kriege ich hier mehr Antworten als im Techtalk):
Ich wollte mal Eure Meinung zu dem Mountainbike-Brillentest wissen. 
ZU meiner Vorgeschichte:
Ich hatte gerade einen schweren Sturz auf Kopf und Gesicht. Habe dabei eine Oakley M-Frame getragen; 30-40 % der Verletzungen (Schnitte) im Gesicht sind (wie in der Mountainbike korrekt geschrieben) durch die scharfen Kanten der Brillengläser entstanden.
Jetzt will ich mir eine neue Brille zum Biken holen (die M-Frame trage ich dann so und ist ansonsten bis auf die scharfen Gläserkanten super).
Bei der specialized chiclane mit den Wechselgläsern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die sich in Sekundenbruchteilen anpassen: z. B. im Wald: Sonne, dann Schatten durch Bäume und sofort wieder Sonne.
Ich hatte eigentlich an die Adidas evil eye gedacht (Eine Brille mit scharfkantigen Gläser brauche ich nicht mehr, die habe ich ja).

Ach ja, ich bin selber Kontaktlinsenträger und hatte mit der Oakley-Brille keine Probleme wegen Körner im Auge u. a. 
Irgend jemand meinte am Donnerstag, daß in der Mountainbike Fehler sind - was ist damit gemeint? Jemand anderes hat, glaube ich, geschrieben, daß man sich nicht nach Tests richten sollte - wonach richtet ihr Euch denn dann ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da Martin mir nicht geantwortet, ob ich OT schreiben darf oder nicht, hier meine erste Frage (vielleicht kriege ich hier mehr Antworten als im Techtalk):
> Ich wollte mal Eure Meinung zu dem Mountainbike-Brillentest wissen.


 
Weil das hier nicht 'mein' Thread ist.  
Konstruktives OT ist immer erwünscht. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ZU meiner Vorgeschichte:
> Ich hatte gerade einen schweren Sturz auf Kopf und Gesicht. Habe dabei eine Oakley M-Frame getragen; 30-40 % der Verletzungen (Schnitte) im Gesicht sind (wie in der Mountainbike korrekt geschrieben) durch die scharfen Kanten der Brillengläser entstanden.
> Jetzt will ich mir eine neue Brille zum Biken holen (die M-Frame trage ich dann so und ist ansonsten bis auf die scharfen Gläserkanten super).
> Bei der specialized chiclane mit den Wechselgläsern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die sich in Sekundenbruchteilen anpassen: z. B. im Wald: Sonne, dann Schatten durch Bäume und sofort wieder Sonne.
> ...


 
Test habe ich mir noch nicht durchgelesen. Mache ich jetzt aber erstmal.

Nur kann ich 'leider' nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungen dienen, da ich noch keine Fehlsichtigkeit habe (obwohl wahrscheinlich irgendwann eine Lesebrille fällig wird; macht mich dann noch besser aussehender ).

Ich trage seit meinem Einstieg in den MTB-Sport eine Brille von Alpina mit der Möglichkeit, verschiedene Wechselgläser einzusetzen. Allerdings nutze ich nach mehreren Testfahrten nur noch die Klargläser mit UV-Schutz. Bei allen anderen Farben, gerade gelb/orange, welche viele MTB-ler favorisieren, komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht. Gerade im Übergang zwischen Helligkeit und Verschattung, also Fahrt in den Waldrand, habe ich mit getönten Gläser massive Kontrastprobleme mit dem Untergrund. Die Gläser der Alpina sind aus bruchsicherem Makrolon und wurden an den Kanten so gephast, dass keine scharfen Kanten mehr vorhanden sind.

Toitoitoi habe ich noch keine Sturzerfahrung, bei der mit Brille oder Helm die Aufprallenergie kompensiert wurde. Über welche Schärfe die Bruchkanten der Gläser nach einem Sturz verfügen, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren. 

Ich versuche, mich mal schlau(er) zu machen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (8. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der specialized chiclane mit den Wechselgläsern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die sich in Sekundenbruchteilen anpassen: z. B. im Wald: Sonne, dann Schatten durch Bäume und sofort wieder Sonne.
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd



Hallo Bernd,

also ich habe die Specialized Singletrack und mein Kollege die Chikane. Wir sind beide sehr zufrieden mit den Brillen. Sehr guter Sitz, rutscht nicht (im Gegensatz zu meiner voherigen Alpine) und guter Beschlag schutz. Vom Dunkel ins helle und umgekehrt habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt. Man soll nur keine Wunder erwarten von der Schnelligkeit der Farbwechsel. Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich immer konstant gleiche Sicht habe, ich bekomme den Wechsel also gar nicht mit. Richtig dunkel wird sie auch nicht, es ist also keine Sonnenbrille. Ich denke das dies bei Specialized auch nicht geplant war. Es ist halt eine "Bike-Brille" die im hellen und in der Dämmerung gleich gut einzusetzen ist und bietet aber meiner Meinung nach ausreichenden Sonnenschutz.
*Mein Fazit: ich würde sie wieder kaufen *  

Gruß
Udo


----------



## 50189K (8. August 2005)

wie kann ich eigentlich das nervige beschlagen der Brille verhindern oder wenigstens vermindern? Hatte da am WE große Probleme mit.


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich eigentlich das nervige beschlagen der Brille verhindern oder wenigstens vermindern? Hatte da am WE große Probleme mit.



Antibeschlagmittelchen vom Optiker oder im Motorradzubehörhandel holen

oder

Spüli auftragen, trocknen lassen und etwas poliern

oder

mit Kartoffel, ungekocht, geschält bzw. durchgeschnitten , abreiben

oder draufspucken, kein Scherz, trocknen lassen und polieren

oder schneller fahren.   

Das alles kann funktionieren, muß aber nicht.   Wenn die Brille einfach schlecht belüftet ist oder du extrem schwitzt, Pech gehabt.

Und wer manchmal ein Motorrad langsam oder schiebenderweise durchs Gelände bewegt weiß, daß Brille einfach Sche&%e ist.   

Bekennendes Vierauge

Mikele


----------



## 50189K (8. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> schiebenderweise durchs Gelände bewegt weiß, daß Brille einfach Sche&%e ist.


vor allem wenn es dann noch nachts ist, man nur mit ner Mirage (nie wieder!!!) und bei fast 100%iger Luftfeuchtigkeit unterwegs ist..... es gab einfach Stellen, da war ich einfach zu langsam....


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

Wo ist eigentlich Frau Delgado??   Hat er alle Bike-Sachen verkauft und sich bei der VHS zu einem Strickkurs angemeldet, ist er am WE in der Bowle ertrunken  

Oder hat ihn das WE im Forum schlicht... :kotz: 

Fragen über Fragen....

Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt ihr nächstes Polizeipräsidium entgegen...oder ich!


----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich Frau Delgado??
> 
> Oder hat ihn das WE im Forum schlicht... :kotz:


was habt ihr denn schon wieder gemacht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr denn schon wieder gemacht??


Hier wird doch nicht alles verraten;  nur soviel : Es hat was mit gruppendynamischen Prozessen zu tun   . Bitte die letzten 150 Postings durchlesen.   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich trage seit meinem Einstieg in den MTB-Sport eine Brille von Alpina mit der Möglichkeit, verschiedene Wechselgläser einzusetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Mhm, war gestern etwas spät, und wahrscheinlich war ich in einer Unterzuckungsphase und dachte eher an Schokolade/Alpia. Denn meine Brille ist von UVEX. 

Allerdings ändert dies nicht die anderen Aussagen. 

So, letzte Anmerkung von einem Nichtdauerbrillenträger. Am besten komme ich mit den Brillen beim MTB-Fahren zurecht, die nach unten rand- bzw. fassungslos sind. Für mich als Nichtdauerbrillenträger ist die Einschränkung des Sehfeldes zu den Seiten (durch Bügel/Fassung) schon störend. Am unangenehmsten fand ich aber den unteren Rand/Fassung bei meinen Testobjekten. Mit meiner UVEX  komme ich gut klar. Auch sind die Verzerrungen minimal, wenn ich durch den unteren Bereich/Rand der Gläser auf den Boden schaue.

VG Martin


----------



## Johnek (9. August 2005)

Hi Michael,
Du hast ne PM. Gib mir mal Deine e-mail Adresse, dann schicke ich Dir ein Paar Fotos von dem Rad.

Gruss
Andreas (Johnek)


----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird doch nicht alles verraten;  nur soviel : Es hat was mit gruppendynamischen Prozessen zu tun   . Bitte die letzten 150 Postings durchlesen.
> Grüße
> Bernd


hab aber nicht die Zeit dafür.... Kurzfassung kann man mir auch gerne per PN schicken....


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> hab aber nicht die Zeit dafür.... Kurzfassung kann man mir auch gerne per PN schicken....


 
Statt Deine Lebenszeit mit einem solchen Unsinn zu verschwenden, lege ich Dir lieber dieses Posting ans Herz, quasi zur Nachahmung empfohlen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2058482&postcount=1924

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (9. August 2005)

@ 50189K Hier der Grund wieso die Explosionsartige Vergrösserung Dieses Threads gestoppt wurde!   
Kurzfassund der Postings ist *unmöglich*!   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, seid Ihr aufgekratzt.
> 
> Nehmt Ihr Drogen, seid Ihr auf Entzug?
> 
> ...



Martin halte bitte deine Versprechen! 

Und was ist aus deiner Samstagsplanung geworden!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> hab aber nicht die Zeit dafür.... Kurzfassung kann man mir auch gerne per PN schicken....





			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Statt Deine Lebenszeit mit einem solchen Unsinn zu verschwenden, lege ich Dir lieber dieses Posting ans Herz, quasi zur Nachahmung empfohlen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpo...&postcount=1924
> 
> VG Martin



Hallo,
was Martin schreibt ist natürlich nicht korrekt (sein angegebenes Posting ist in diesem Zusammenhang völlig irrelevant  ).
Du mußt selbstverständlich nur meine Beiträge in diesem Thread lesen, dann hast Du eine korrekte Kurzfassung.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Martin halte bitte deine Versprechen!
> 
> ...


 
Vorsicht, mein junger Freund. Gerade seit ein paar Tagen auf dem Rad ohne Stützräder und sich hier schon als Richter und Henker aufspielen.

Der Onkel kann den Thread leider noch nicht hauptberuflich betreuen, und als Dienstleister kommt halt Dienen und Leisten vor Freizeitvergnügen. Und solange meine Mandanten mein HappaHappa etc. bezahlen, dürfen sie auch weitesgehend über meine Zeit bestimmen. Und da sich der Montag und der heutige Tag wiedermal anderes entwickeln als meine Grobplanung, stehen Berichte leider, aber wahr, auf hinteren Listenplätzen.

Aber statt rumzumaulen, könnten sich u.a. die beiden jugendlichen Rabauken mal Gedanken machen, wie wir die Bild- und Filmdokumentationssituation (um nicht Problem schreiben zu müssen ) dauerhaft lösen können.


Stellungen eines Haus- und Hoffotografen/-filmer
Weiterleitung aller Mediendateien einer Session an den Erklärbären
Einrichtung von Foto- und Filmgalerien mit Bericht unter z.B. www.session.juchhu.de
Während ich den letzten Punkt selber lösen kann, bedarf es bei den beiden anderen Punkten Eurer aller Mithilfe. 

Ich gebe es ungerne zu, aber die Berichte verschwinden in unserem Thread, da in meiner Signatur immer nur auf den letzte (geschriebenen) Bericht verwiesen wird. Für Interessenten ist es schwierig, eine Einschätzung vornehmen oder sogar Entwicklung verfolgen zu können.

Also, praktikable Vorschläge zur Verbeserung des 'Berichtwesens' sind erwünscht.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was Martin schreibt ist natürlich nicht korrekt (sein angegebenes Posting ist in diesem Zusammenhang völlig irrelevant  ).
> Du mußt selbstverständlich nur meine Beiträge in diesem Thread lesen, dann hast Du eine korrekte Kurzfassung.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Genau! Und wer bei Bernds Posting zwischen den Zeilen liest, erhält zudem die verfassungsrechtliche Einschätzung der Bundestagsauflösung durch unechtes Mißtrauensvotum, die finale Lösung des Überbevölkerungs-, Energiegewinnungs/-verteilungs-, Lebensmittelherstellungs/-verteilungsproblem sowie die richtige Wahl der Sportbrille für MTB-Fahrer mit/ohne Fehlsichtigkeit.

Hierbei handelt es sich natürlich nur um eine nicht abschließende beispielhafte Aufzählung aller direkt und indirekt angesprochenen Themen.

Bleiben Sie am Ball, wenn auf morgen wieder Papst Bernd zu Themen, die die Welt bewegen, Stellung nimmt.

VG Martin

PS: Das vollständige, andächtige und reuevolle Lesen dieses Thread berechtigt den Leser, eine Ablassantrag bei Papst Bernd zu stellen. Ersatzweise kann auch ein Besuch auf WJT die Voraussetzungen für einen Ablass erfüllen.

PPS: Smileys aller Art hätten von hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=1&forumid=21 eingefügt werden können.


----------



## Redking (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, mein junger Freund. Gerade seit ein paar Tagen auf dem Rad ohne Stützräder und sich hier schon als Richter und Henker aufspielen.
> 
> Der Onkel kann den Thread leider noch nicht hauptberuflich betreuen, und als Dienstleister kommt halt Dienen und Leisten vor Freizeitvergnügen. Und solange meine Mandanten mein HappaHappa etc. bezahlen, dürfen sie auch weitesgehend über meine Zeit bestimmen. Und da sich der Montag und der heutige Tag wiedermal anderes entwickeln als meine Grobplanung, stehen Berichte leider, aber wahr, auf hinteren Listenplätzen.
> 
> ...


Lieber Martin 
zum Ersten:
bin leider nie mit Stützrädern gefahren!

zum Zweiten:
Arbeit geht vor, da hast du Recht, dann lies nicht unseren Unsinn mit und nutze die Zeit, um die Sachen zu tun, die dir wichtig erscheinen! 

zum Dritten:
Da ich Fototechnisch nix kann und auch kein Equipement besitze kann ich dir dabei nicht helfen! Ein Bericht sollte auch ohne Fotos klappen!
Außerdem hast du doch garkeine letzten Donnerstag gemacht oder du hast es wenigstens geschrieben!

zum Vierten:
Ich greife dich hier nicht persönlich an! Wenn du einige Sachen nicht so großspurig(oder vorschnell) raushaust, gibt es weniger woran wir merken das du kein Übermensch bist und auch dir nur 24 Stunden am Tag zu Verfügung stehen! Aber du musst wissen das wir dich nicht auf einen Sockel heben (auch wenn du das gerne hättest) und dich sofort auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen!   

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

hier ging es ja irgendwann mal um Fahrtechnik. Ich habe nun evtl. die Lösung gefunden, warum ich mit meinem Rad so Probleme hatte. Vorbau einfach zu kurz. Habe nun einen längeren Vorbau dran (statt 90er nun einen 110er) und habe die Sitzlänge auf das bekannte Maß meiner Rennräder verlängert. Der erste Kurztest hat ergeben, dass das Rad nun nicht mehr ganz so nervös ist  

Jetzt muß ich "nur noch" um folgedenes kümmern (Zitat aus einem anderen Forum)
"Was mich nun total nervt ist folgendes. Auf der Straße sind > 70km/h kein Thema und ich hab Spaß dabei. Bin ich mit dem Stollengaul im Wald unterwegs und aus FAB (aka gut ausgbauten Forstautobahn) dann bekomme ich bei 35km/h einfach schi$$ auf dem Bock und fang an runter zu bremsen. Will wenigstens da mal ein wenig rollen lassen und nicht mit so 30km/h (ok, man sieht dann viel) bergab runterzuckeln (ich spreche hier von leichten, geraden Gefällstücken)."


irgendwann später kann ich dann um weitere Fahrtechniksachen kümmern 

Ach ja, das Lernen der Bremstechnik hat sich am WE sehr gut gemacht


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Martin
> zum Ersten:
> bin leider nie mit Stützrädern gefahren!


 
Wer weiß, wofür das gut war.  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> zum Zweiten:
> Arbeit geht vor, da hast du Recht, dann lies nicht unseren Unsinn mit und nutze die Zeit, um die Sachen zu tun, die dir wichtig erscheinen!


 
Das ist nett, dass Du das genauso siehst. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> zum Dritten:
> Da ich Fototechnisch nix kann und auch kein Equipement besitze kann ich dir dabei nicht helfen! Ein Bericht sollte auch ohne Fotos klappen!
> Außerdem hast du doch garkeine letzten Donnerstag gemacht oder du hast es wenigstens geschrieben!


 
Ich sehe das als Kür an. Wenn aber Kür zur Pflicht wird, dann bleibt der Spassfaktor auf der Strecke. Die Fotogeschichte ist schon sehr unbefriedigend, da zum einen die TeilnehmerInnen sich schon über ein Bild freuen, auf dem sie sich in Aktion wiedererkennen. Zum anderen ist die Fotouploadfunktion (von Video will ich garnicht mal schreiben) und Einbindung in die Berichte äußerst mühsam und zeitraubend. Andere Bilder von Fotografen/TeilnehmerInnen werden dann vor oder nach dem Bericht gepostet, werden aber mangels Zeigerverwaltung schlecht oder garnicht gefunden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es macht mir so keinen Spass mehr. Daher freue ich mich über ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge.



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> zum Vierten:
> Ich greife dich hier nicht persönlich an! Wenn du einige Sachen nicht so großspurig(oder vorschnell) raushaust, gibt es weniger woran wir merken das du kein Übermensch bist und auch dir nur 24 Stunden am Tag zu Verfügung stehen! Aber du musst wissen das wir dich nicht auf einen Sockel heben (auch wenn du das gerne hättest) und dich sofort auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus


 
Vielen Dank, dass Du mir den Spiegel vorhältst. Ich dachte, ich sei ein Übermensch. Danke, dass Du weiterhin an mich glaubst und mich in meiner schwierigen Phase zu mir hältst. 

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

wie wäre es, wenn man die Bilder und den Text in einem Blog "sammelt"?


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> hier ging es ja irgendwann mal um Fahrtechnik.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Die hohe Geschwindigkeit macht Dir ja offensichtlich keine Angst. Was ist es denn auf Deinem MTB, was Deine Unsicherheit ausmacht?

Liegt es an dem unruhigerem Fahren über die größeren Unebenenheiten im vergleich zum Straßenbelag? Bleibst Du bei den schnellen Abfahrten im Sattel?
Springt das MTB unruhig, sind die Schläge auf Hände und Arme durch ggf. falsche Federgabeleinstellung zu hart?

Kurz gesagt: Wat is dat Problem?  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es, wenn man die Bilder und den Text in einem Blog "sammelt"?


 
Die Idee, die Berichte plus Mediendateien speparat zu sammeln, ist m.A. nach der richtige Ansatz. Auch wenn es sinnvoller wäre, dies in dieses Forum, ob nun mit oder ohne Blog, zu speichern, hat die externe Speicherung für mich den Vorteil, die Daten besser zusammenstellen, präsentieren/gestalten als auch archivieren zu können. (Mal abgesehen von einer vernünftigen Downloadfunktion für TeilnehmerInnen).

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt es an dem unruhigerem Fahren über die größeren Unebenenheiten im vergleich zum Straßenbelag?
> Bleibst Du bei den schnellen Abfahrten im Sattel?
> Springt das MTB unruhig, sind die Schläge auf Hände und Arme durch ggf. falsche Federgabeleinstellung zu hart?


ja
jaein, langsam kommt die Umstellung aufs stehen, bin halt gewohnt alles im sitzen zu fahren.
das Rad ist unruhig, ja. Schläge auf Hände und Arme kann ich gut ausgleichen, fahre ja mit dem ungefederten Rad schneller den Berg runter  

Muß jetzt mal gucken, wie es mit dem längeren Vorbau und dem damit größeren Druck auf die Federgabel verhält. Man sagte mir, dass dadurch das Rad dann weniger nervös ist. 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesagt: Wat is dat Problem?


dat ich schi$$ auf dem Bock habe, dass das Rad mit mir macht, was es will. Ich fühle mich auf dem Rad einfach unsicher. 

Ich hab es schon erlebt, das ich das MTB auf einer Strecke kaum halten konnte, so nervös war es, sprang hin und her, wo ich mit dem Renner (nun ja, war halt mit dem Renner nen Waldweg im Bergischen runter gefahren, wollte ein wenig abkürzen) schneller runter fahren konnte.


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ja
> jaein, langsam kommt die Umstellung aufs stehen, bin halt gewohnt alles im sitzen zu fahren.
> das Rad ist unruhig, ja. Schläge auf Hände und Arme kann ich gut ausgleichen, fahre ja mit dem ungefederten Rad schneller den Berg runter
> 
> ...


 
Soso  

Also, MTB-Hardtail ist das Problem.


Was für Mäntel sind drauf? Breite in Zoll und Profilzustand (abgefahren bis neu)?
Luftdruck ggf. an der Tanke prüfen?
Federgabeltyp? Stahlfeder und/oder Luftdruck? Wieviel SAG (Negativfederweg)? Öffnungsposition der Zugstufe (d.h. wie schnell federt die Gabel aus)?
und, und, und?
VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Soso
> 
> Also, MTB-Hardtail ist das Problem.
> 
> ...


zu 1) Michelin XLS 2,0" Angabe, sind aber tatsählich 2,2" breit, Profil ist noch als gut zu bezeichnen. Probleme sind auch bei neuen Reifen vorhanden. Auch schon getestet: Conti Explorer in 2,1". gleiche Fahrprobleme (und Haftungsprobleme)
zu 2) Standpumpe, ca. 3,5bar, also der empfohlene Luftdruck für die Schwergewichte
zu 3) Manitou Black Elite, Baujahr 2003, momentan mal wieder 100mm Federweg. zu den weiteren Angaben: keine Ahnung. Hab damit schon einiges ausprobiert und bin auf die Mittelposition der Hebel angelangt. Sollten harte Federn drin sein.  
zu 4) - nur 2cm Sattelüberhöhung und nun eine leicht gestreckte Sitzposition. Die muß bleiben, sonst bricht mir der Rücken bei längeren Touren ab. 
- SPD Pedalen
- ??


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und wer bei Bernds Posting zwischen den Zeilen liest, erhält zudem die *verfassungsrechtliche Einschätzung der Bundestagsauflösung durch unechtes Mißtrauensvotum*, die *finale Lösung des Überbevölkerungs-, Energiegewinnungs/-verteilungs-, Lebensmittelherstellungs/-verteilungsproblem* sowie die *richtige Wahl der Sportbrille für MTB-Fahrer mit/ohne Fehlsichtigkeit.*
> Hierbei handelt es sich natürlich nur um eine nicht abschließende beispielhafte Aufzählung aller direkt und indirekt angesprochenen Themen.
> 
> Bleiben Sie am Ball, wenn auf morgen wieder Papst Bernd zu Themen, die die Welt bewegen, Stellung nimmt.
> ...


Hallo Martin, 
ein sehr guter Beitrag und so richtig!  
Aber laß uns bitte nicht alle anderen Teilnehmer (egal ob mit eigenen Beiträgen oder nur mitlesend ) überfordern: Du konntest die unsichtbaren Diskussionsbeiträge von mir (fettgedruckt) gut mitlesen; ich habe Deine, ebenfalls unsichtbaren Anmerkungen hierzu auch sehr gut verstanden und möchte Dir folgendes zu diesen Themen mitteilen:




Zukünftig reicht es allerdings zunächst, wenn wir nur (unsichtbare) Ironie-Smileys einfügen (oder nicht einfügen ?   )

In einem fortgeschrittenen Stadium (ich denke so an ca. 12 Monate) werden alle anderen Teilnehmer wahrscheinlich auch unsere derzeit für diese noch unsichtbaren Diskussionsbeiträge mitlesen können. 



			
				redking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich greife dich hier nicht persönlich an! Wenn du einige Sachen nicht so großspurig(oder vorschnell) raushaust, gibt es weniger woran wir merken das du *kein Übermensch * bist und auch dir nur 24 Stunden am Tag zu Verfügung stehen! Aber du musst wissen das wir dich nicht auf einen Sockel heben (auch wenn du das gerne hättest) und dich sofort auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen!


Hallo Klaus,
dies ist selbstversändlich nicht korrekt:
Martin ist Gründer, damit Besitzer, Inhaber und Gottvater dieses Threads und somit (zumindest für mich, den Papst Bernd) ein Übermensch !
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Aufgrund des sehr guten Erfolgs mit meiner Nachfrage nach Brillen (vielen Dank hier schon mal für die Antworten  ) werde ich hierauf kurzfristig (heute) noch antworten sowie ein zweites Techtalk-Thema hier einstellen: Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1) Michelin XLS 2,0" Angabe, sind aber tatsählich 2,2" breit, Profil ist noch als gut zu bezeichnen. Probleme sind auch bei neuen Reifen vorhanden. Auch schon getestet: Conti Explorer in 2,1". gleiche Fahrprobleme (und Haftungsprobleme)


 
Das haken wir als "i.O." ab.



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2) Standpumpe, ca. 3,5bar, also der empfohlene Luftdruck für die Schwergewichte


 
Auch vorne? Das kann eine Ursache für die 'Nervosität' sein. Bernd hatte bei ca. 4 Bar ein ähnliches Verhalten - gerade bei Bremsaktionen.

Ohne indiskret werden zu wollen: wie schwer ist schwer?

z.B. bei mir:

Nakischgewischt: ca. 87 kg  mit Klamotten und Camelbak + Digicam + aufblasbare Werkbank etc. ca. 95 kg

Ritchey Extravaders 2,1 " vorne mit ca. 2,5 und hinten mit ca. 2,8 Bar gefahren. Bei viel Straße (eh selten ) +0,2 Bar, bei Technikübungen und vielen Singletrails (fast immer  ) -0,2 Bar.

Mit meinen neuen Ritchey 2,35" vorne ca. 2,0 Bar und hinten 2,5 Bar.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: reduziere den Luftdruck etwas, vorne kannst DU bestimmt auf 2,5 Bar runtergehen. Hinten bei Hardtail reichen auf FABs bestimmt 3,0-3,2 Bar.



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> zu 3) Manitou Black Elite, Baujahr 2003, momentan mal wieder 100mm Federweg. zu den weiteren Angaben: keine Ahnung. Hab damit schon einiges ausprobiert und bin auf die Mittelposition der Hebel angelangt. Sollten harte Federn drin sein.


 
Mit wieviel Federweg wurde das MTB ausgeliefert? Ich tippe auf 80 mm. Je mehr Federweg desto weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Wahrscheinlich stimmen aber auf die Einstellungen nicht. Sollten wir mal an einem Donnerstag einstellen/testen.



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> zu 4) - nur 2cm Sattelüberhöhung und nun eine leicht gestreckte Sitzposition. Die muß bleiben, sonst bricht mir der Rücken bei längeren Touren ab.
> - SPD Pedalen
> - ??


 
Das wird auch nicht die Ursache sein.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das haken wir als "i.O." ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
teile die Einschätzung von Martin: 
4 Bar sind sehr gut, um wenig Durchschläge zu haben; 2,5 bis 3 bar sind für downhills ausreichend; meine Mavic-Felgen waren aber hierfür und für mich (85 kg) zu schwach.
Bei 4 bar hüpfst Du wie ein Flummy über die Wurzeln downhill.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> ein sehr guter Beitrag und so richtig!
> Aber laß uns bitte nicht alle anderen Teilnehmer (egal ob mit eigenen Beiträgen oder nur mitlesend ) überfordern: Du konntest die unsichtbaren Diskussionsbeiträge von mir (fettgedruckt) gut mitlesen; ich habe Deine, ebenfalls unsichtbaren Anmerkungen hierzu auch sehr gut verstanden und möchte Dir folgendes zu diesen Themen mitteilen:
> 
> ...


 
Wenn wir zukünftig nur noch unsichtbar diskutieren und posten, würde dies den Thread lesbarer straffen. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> dies ist selbstversändlich nicht korrekt:
> Martin ist Gründer, damit Besitzer, Inhaber und Gottvater dieses Threads und somit (zumindest für mich, den Papst Bernd) ein Übermensch !
> Grüße
> Bernd


Endlich mal einer, der Wahrheiten ungeschönt auspricht bzw. schreibt.   



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Aufgrund des sehr guten Erfolgs mit meiner Nachfrage nach Brillen (vielen Dank hier schon mal für die Antworten  ) werde ich hierauf kurzfristig (heute) noch antworten sowie ein zweites Techtalk-Thema hier einstellen: Pedalen.


 
Wenn das so weitergeht, müssen wir doch noch ein eigenes Forum aufmachen.  

Also, her mit dem Pedalenposting. 

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auch vorne? Das kann eine Ursache für die 'Nervosität' sein. Bernd hatte bei ca. 4 Bar ein ähnliches Verhalten - gerade bei Bremsaktionen.


versuche vorne weniger als hinten rein zu packen. Manchmal ist es 3,0/3,5 bar und manchmal 3,5/4bar. 

wenn ich überlege, Sonntag nacht hab ich auf der Rennstrecke den Schlauch wechseln müssen (HR) und nur wenig Luft (etwas über 2 bar) in den Schlauch rein bekommen (wer hat schon um 5h morgens nach 2,5h Renntempo noch Kraft um zu pumpen? ich jedenfalls nicht), da war es schon ein wenig anders, weiter kann ich es nicht beschreiben (war nicht mehr aufnahmefähig  )




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne indiskret werden zu wollen: wie schwer ist schwer?


viel zu viel. Hast mich doch schon gesehen  du weißt, das ich alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht bin. Über das tatsächliche Gewicht schweige ich mich aus...





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mit wieviel Federweg wurde das MTB ausgeliefert? Ich tippe auf 80 mm. Je mehr Federweg desto weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Wahrscheinlich stimmen aber auf die Einstellungen nicht.


mit 100mm Federweg wurde das Rad ausgeliefert, habe seit dem aber 22kg abgenommen. 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten wir mal an einem Donnerstag einstellen/testen.


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> versuche vorne weniger als hinten rein zu packen. Manchmal ist es 3,0/3,5 bar und manchmal 3,5/4bar.
> 
> wenn ich überlege, Sonntag nacht hab ich auf der Rennstrecke den Schlauch wechseln müssen (HR) und nur wenig Luft (etwas über 2 bar) in den Schlauch rein bekommen (wer hat schon um 5h morgens nach 2,5h Renntempo noch Kraft um zu pumpen? ich jedenfalls nicht), da war es schon ein wenig anders, weiter kann ich es nicht beschreiben (war nicht mehr aufnahmefähig  )


 
Das liest sich doch gut. Ich denke, dass Du mit 2,0-2,5 vorne und 2,5 und 3,0 hinten sehrgut auskommen wirst.



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> viel zu viel. Hast mich doch schon gesehen  du weißt, das ich alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht bin. Über das tatsächliche Gewicht schweige ich mich aus...


 
Schon verstanden.  
Mein Nakischgewischt zu posten, hat auch schon Überwindung gekostet. 



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> mit 100mm Federweg wurde das Rad ausgeliefert, habe seit dem aber 22kg abgenommen.


 
Was für Federstärken sind denn da drin? Ich nehme mal an, dass Du weiter abnehmen wirst/willst. Wenn ja, dann werden auf Dauer die Federn 'zu hart' für Dein Restgewicht . Das unterstützt dann bei falscher Dämpfung die Nervosität. 

Anmerkung für alle: Wer Federgabel kauft und sich in einer Gewichtsveränderungsphase befindet (hoffentlich reduzierend ), sollte - sofern nicht Freeride oder Downhill die bevorzugten Bewegungsarten auf dem MTB sind - möglichst eine Luftgabel oder Kombigabel Stahlfeder/Luft (wie z.B. bei den Marzocchis ) zurückgreifen. Diese lassen sich sehr schnell auf veränderte Gewichts- und Fahrsituationen anpassen.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Federstärken sind denn da drin?


keine Ahnung. 

*Kram Rechnung raus*
Kann wer was mit der Bezeichnung Manitou X-Firm Ride Kit anfangen? Das steht so auf der Rechnung und ich nehme an, dass das was mit den Federn zu tun hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung für alle: Wer Federgabel kauft und sich in einer Gewichtsveränderungsphase befindet (hoffentlich reduzierend ), sollte - sofern nicht Freeride oder Downhill die bevorzugten Bewegungsarten auf dem MTB sind - möglichst eine Luftgabel oder Kombigabel Stahlfeder/Luft (wie z.B. bei den Marzocchis ) zurückgreifen. Diese lassen sich sehr schnell auf veränderte Gewichts- und Fahrsituationen anpassen.
> 
> VG Martin



Ich oute mich 'mal als heimlicher Mitleser: Könnt Ihr Marzocchis Luftdruckempfehlungen (Handbuch) für einen Touren-/Endurofahrer bestätigen? Ich experimentiere noch ein wenig, hatte anfangs etwas weniger als die Empfehlung von Marzocchi drin (grauenhaft im Wiegeschritt). Gabeltyp: Bomber MX... (MXL oder irgendwas, weiß ich leider nicht auswendig   ).


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich oute mich 'mal als heimlicher Mitleser: Könnt Ihr Marzocchis Luftdruckempfehlungen (Handbuch) für einen Touren-/Endurofahrer bestätigen? Ich experimentiere noch ein wenig, hatte anfangs etwas weniger als die Empfehlung von Marzocchi drin (grauenhaft im Wiegeschritt). Gabeltyp: Bomber MX... (MXL oder irgendwas, weiß ich leider nicht auswendig  ).


 
Erwischt!  

Tja, jetzt hab ich die empfohlenen Luftdrücke nicht im Kopf. 

Fangen wir mal mit der Fragestunde an:


Bomber steht leider auf allen Marzocchis drauf. Wir brauchen also die genaue Typbezeichnung. 
Das Bike ist ein Fully oder Hardtail?
Geometrie eher Tourer oder Enduro und wie wird bzw. soll es tatsächlich gefahren werden?
Max. Federweg?
SAG (negativer Federweg)
Derzeitiger Luftdruck (Gabel, nix Reifen)
und, und, und
Grüße vom Bergischen Bären zum Eifelwolf


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

Ich sach nur :ERSTER


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach nur :ERSTER


 
Boah, ist das peinlich. Man könnte ja meinen, ich würde Dir die Veröffentlichung vorher posten, DU Streber, DU.   

Irgendwelche besonderen Wünsche außer gutes Wetter?

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, ist das peinlich. Man könnte ja meinen, ich würde Dir die Veröffentlichung vorher posten, DU Streber, DU.
> 
> Irgendwelche besonderen Wünsche außer gutes Wetter?
> 
> VG Martin



Ja, keine Barbeque-Großveranstaltung!


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, keine Barbeque-Großveranstaltung!



Ja, *eine* Barbeque-Großveranstaltung!


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2005)

Zwar ohne Bike und Manuals unter'm Arm versuche ich es trotzdem: 

zu 1: Bomber MXC (Modell 2002), 80mm to 100mm Travel 
NEW Open Bath 
SSV Valving (SSVF upgrade kit available) 
Extension Control Cartridge (ECC), (upgrade kit available; 100mm only) 
Lo-pressure Air or Coil Springs 
1-Piece Mg MonoLite Sliders 
External Preload & Internal Rebound Control 
30mm Aluminum Stanchions 

zu 2/3: Specialized Enduro FSR (der Name ist auch fahrtechnisch Programm), Fully (Dämpfer: FOX Float RC (?, auf jeden Fall per Luftpumpe einstellbar und umschaltbar langer/kurzer Federweg)

zu 4: 80 - 100 mm Federweg (wen's interessiert: Ölpegel 45 mm)

zu 5: aus der Ferne leider: ->   

zu 6: 44 psi

zu 7 (aus Verlegenheit): Seitens Marzocchi empfohlene Luftdrücke:

55-80 kg = 33-45 psi (2,5 - 3 bar)
80-100 kg = 42-55 psi (3 - 3,5 bar) <- meine Gewichtsklasse (unaufgebrochen, aber unbekleidet 83 kg)
90-100 kg = 52-65 psi (3,5 - 4,5 bar)

Die Angaben in psi sind keine Schreibfehler, sondern tatsächlich überschneidend.

Mit 44 psi spricht die Gabel zwar "noch" direkt und weich genug an, wippt aber im Wiegeschritt doch ziemlich. Mein nächstes Experiment: Noch einmal 3-5 psi mehr. Damit müsste das Wippen nachlassen - zu Lasten des Komforts/Bodenhaftung.
Wie gesagt: Ich suche den Geheimtipp   (habe das Bike erst 14 Tage)!


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, *eine* Barbeque-Großveranstaltung!








 Es gibt immer Ausnahmen, auch bei meiner pazifistischen Grundhaltung!!


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt immer Ausnahmen, auch bei meiner pazifistischen Grundhaltung!!


Hund frisst Frosch!





Programmvorschläge für 11.08.05
1.	Wheelie, für mich
2.	Stark und Notbremsungen, für meinen Hintermann
3.	Vorderrad versetzen, für alle


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, keine Barbeque-Großveranstaltung!


 
Nun, ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich es Dir sagen soll, aber mir wurde zugetragen, dass im Verstalter-/Ausstattermarkt große Nervosität wegen eines bevorstehenden Auftrages zur Ausrichtung eines

MegaGrilleventes in der Hardt herrscht.

Angeblich wurden 500.000 W Lichtanlagen und 200.000 W PA-Anlagen geordert.  

Des weiteren 500 Toilettenhäuschen und 20 Wolfgroßgrills (mit je 2 m² Grillfläche).   

Die A4 wird von Köln-Ost bis Overath als Parkplatz gesperrt und mit 5.000 Shuttlebussen der An- und Abreisetransport gewährleistet. Benny Iksvaueins wird eine heilige Messe abhalten und in der Grube Cox eine Massentaufung sowie Massensegnung vornehmen.

Zum Schluß wird im Rahmen eines Abschlussfeuerwerkes das Bärenhaus eingeweiht, nachdem man den Anführer einer militanten MTB-Fahrtechnikgruppe im modischen weißen Jäckchen (welches hinten zugeknöpft wird) im selbigen freigelassen hat.

Du siehst, für eine kleine Rahmenhandlung wurde gesorgt. 

VG Martin

PS: Technikmäßig interessiert Dich was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ohne Bike und Manuals unter'm Arm versuche ich es trotzdem:
> 
> zu 1: Bomber MXC (Modell 2002), 80mm to 100mm Travel
> NEW Open Bath
> ...


 
Muss ich erstmal analysieren.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Technikmäßig interessiert Dich was?




- Am Berg anfahren und absteigen
- Treppe rauf und runter
- heil nachhause kommen


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hund frisst Frosch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zum Rottext sag' ich nur: :kotz: 

Zum Rest: Danke für die konstruktiven Anregungen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hund frisst Frosch!



Gut gekontert, aber wissenschaftlich unbewiesen


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> - *Am Berg anfahren und absteigen*
> - *Treppe* rauf und *runter*
> - _heil nachhause kommen_


 
Fettmarkiertes war schon dran. 

Treppe rauf, heißt welche und wieviele Stufen rauf ? Ähm, ich glaube ich muss mal einen einfliegen lassen, der mir/uns das mal zeigt.  

Kursivmarkiertes: Bei Schlüsselstellenfahrten nicht versuchen, sogenannte B-Punkte (Kür- oder Ausdruckspunkte) durch Abrollen des Lendenwirbelbereiches über Steine zu erlangen.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gekontert, aber wissenschaftlich unbewiesen


 
Empirisch allerdings mehrfach bewiesen:

Hund zertritt Frösche/Kröten.  

Weitere Anfagren bitte ans HZTZfTRbF/K

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kursivmarkiertes: Bei Schlüsselstellenfahrten nicht versuchen, sogenannte B-Punkte (Kür- oder Ausdruckspunkte) durch Abrollen des Lendenwirbelbereiches über Steine zu erlangen.
> 
> VG Martin



Einfach runterknallen kann ja jeder......ok fast jeder, der ein oder andere Pelzträger winselt noch an der Kuppe


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2005)

"Am Berg anfahren und absteigen" sollte aber im Gelände und/oder mit starkem Gefälle aufgefrischt werden.


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Empirisch allerdings mehrfach bewiesen:
> 
> Hund zertritt Frösche/Kröten.
> 
> ...



Das Verhalten Deines Hausmammuts ist nicht repräsentativ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> "Am Berg anfahren und absteigen" sollte aber im Gelände und/oder mit starkem Gefälle aufgefrischt werden.



Stimme zu


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach runterknallen kann ja jeder......ok fast jeder, der ein oder andere Pelzträger winselt noch an der Kuppe


 
Das sind halt schlaue Gesellen, die müssen sich nichts mehr beweisen.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verhalten Deines Hausmammuts ist nicht repräsentativ!


 
Ich glaube, dass hat weniger mit der Größe als mit der Interessenlosigkeit und mengenmäßigen Überzahl der Frösche/Kröten zu tun. Es war halt kein Platz mehr zum Treten. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> "Am Berg anfahren und absteigen" sollte aber im Gelände und/oder mit starkem Gefälle aufgefrischt werden.


 
Steilers Gelände als an dem Übungsspot auf der FAB, wo Du/Ihr das letzte Mal geübt habt?

Up- und Downhill oder Schwerpunkt "runterknallen"?  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Up  ...-hill oder Schwerpunkt "runterknallen"?
> 
> VG Martin


Uphill mit Schwerpunkt "raufknallen"  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Steilers Gelände als an dem Übungsspot auf der FAB, wo Du/Ihr das letzte Mal geübt habt?



Der Weg sollte steiler und schmaler sein. Das Ganze als angemessene Steigerung halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Uphill mit Schwerpunkt "raufknallen"
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Bah    

Zügiges Raufknallen nur mit Liftkarte.  

Sag, welche Verstellmöglichkeiten bieten Dir Deine Federgabel und Dämpfer, mal abgesehn vom richtigen Luftdruck der Reifen?  


Lockout bzw. Antiwipptechnik für Dämpfer 
Lockout bzw. Antiwipptechnik für Gabel
Federwegreduzierung an der Gabel
und, und, und
VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg sollte steiler und schmaler sein. Das Ganze als angemessene Steigerung halt.


 
Fein, das reduziert die Auswahl auf die Schlüsselstellen.   

Wg. Steilheit:

Der Treppenspot besitzt im Durchschnitt weniger als 45° (ca. 40°).

Runter kein Problem. Rauf kenne ich bisher nur zwei, die es geschafft haben:

Michael @Delgado und Frank @FranG

Will sagen: Bei den meisten Tourern ist bei ca. 30° (=50%) langsam im Uphill Schluß mit lustig. Nach meiner Definition und abhängig von der Geländeformation fängt bei -30° (=-50%) der Downhill erst langsam an.

Die Schlüsselstelle I hat ca. -70°(deutlich mehr als -100%  ). Im Downhill trennt sich dort langsam die Tourergruppe. Uphilltechnisch aber nicht zu schaffen.

Deswegen meine Frage: Uphill und/oder Downhill?

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen meine Frage: Uphill und/oder Downhill?



Mir mag mehr den Downhill.


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mir mag mehr den Downhill.


 
Ahh, na also, hat doch garnicht wehgetan!  

Sollen wir denn mal den S2/3 Downhill am Donnerstag ausprobieren?

VG Martin

PS:  Ich sehe schon, ich werde mal was Schönes ausbasteln.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

Hallo,
noch einmal vielen Dank für die Beiträge zu den Brillen. 
 
Martin und ich haben noch einmal telefoniert und sind zu folgender Erkenntnis gekommen (dies deckt sich eigentlich auch mit den Ergebnissen des Mountainbiketests):
Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist ein Rahmen und ein abgerundeter Abschluß der Brille sicherlich optimal. Nachteile sind, daß das Blickfeld beeinträchtigt ist und durch den engen Abschluß an die Haut die Brille schneller anlaufen kann.
Meine Oakley ohne Rahmen ist von den Sichtverhältnissen (keine Reflexionen und Verzerrungen) und vom Gewicht her ziemlich optimal ( zumindest für mich).
Ich werde jetzt zu meinem Optiker gehen und mich von diesem fachmännisch (auch fürs Mountainbiken) beraten lassen. Ich berichte hier dann über das Ergebnis (ob ich eine neue Mountainbike-Brille brauche oder hoffe, daß ich nicht noch mal so einen kapitalen Sturz habe).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bah
> 
> Zügiges Raufknallen nur mit Liftkarte.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin, hier noch mal die Daten meines Rades/Gabel und Dämpfer:
Vorne Fox Float 100 RL mit Luftdruckeinstellung und Zugstufeneinstellung sowie Lockout-Möglichkeit
Hinten Fox Float Einstellmöglichkeiten wie vorne

Ich habe heute versucht, mit Deinen Ratschlägen die Steigung, die ich Dir beschrieben habe, zu fahren (mein Tacho zeigte mir 27-36 % Grd=Steigung an). Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen (Ich hatte Dämpfer und Gabel lockout gestellt):
1. Ich glaube, daß es nur zwei Sitzpositionen gibt: ganz rein für downhill und die optimale Position (mit Ferse auf Pedal/durchgestrecktes Knie). Wenn man den Sattel weiter rauszieht, habe ich am unteren Totpunkt keinerlei Kraft mehr fürs Hochziehen.
2. Ich habe die Stelle 4 x versucht, kein Mal ist es mir gelungen, komplett hochzufahren. Dies liegt entweder an meiner Technik (i.d.R. ist mir das Vorderrad hoch-/entgegengekommen) oder an der Geometrie meines Rades (gekröpfter Lenker und Spacer) oder an beidem.

Wie ist Deine Meinung (oder auch alle anderen) dazu ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

@all und Martin
Das ist der Beitrag, den ich in einen Peadlen-Thread, allerdings ohne großen Erfolg eingestellt hatte (von Euch kriege ich sicherlich mehr Antworten  ):
"Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige Thread ist - gibt ja ein paar zu Pedalen; ich versuch es mal hier, weil der ziemlich aktuell ist.
Zur Frage
Ich fahre derzeit eggbeater; habe aber genau die Erfahrung wie im Mountainbiketest gemacht: Auslösen ist sehr unspezifisch. D.h. korrekt: uphill klicke ich öfters ungewollt aus (bin allerdings auch kein Anfänger und fahre daher schwerere Anstiege). Das Problem ist, daß man das Auslösemoment der eggbeater nicht verstellen kann (ich habe schon die beiden cleats so eingestellt, daß die geringere Auslösung eingestellt ist). Ansonsten sind die eggbeater natürlich von der Funktion, Schutzunempfindlichkeit und Gewicht (darauf lege ich allerdings nicht so großen Wert) super. Allerdings hasse ich es, wenn ich uphill absteigen muß, nur weil die Pedalen nicht richtig funktionieren.

Ich bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob ich mir die time atac holen soll (u.a. auch wg. Testsieger).
Wie ist Eure Meinung zu Pedalen allgemein, zu den eggbeater und den time atac (vielleicht auch zum Test in Mountainbike?"
Zusätzlich an Martin die Frage, ob ich Plattform-Pedalen brauche (damit ich donnerstags zumindest ein paar Übungen mitmachen kann und nicht nur zum Grillen kommen muß!  )
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, keine Barbeque-Großveranstaltung!





Also das soll einer verstehen. Es wurde niemand "gezwungen" bei einer Barbeque-Großveranstaltung zu bleiben oder mitzumachen  . ( Zitat : Ohh toll ,  Grillen , da machen wir mit )

Aber man muß ja nicht alles zwischen Himmel und Erde verstehen.


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also das soll einer verstehen. Es wurde niemand "gezwungen" bei einer Barbeque-Großveranstaltung zu bleiben oder mitzumachen  . ( Zitat : Ohh toll ,  Grillen , da machen wir mit )
> 
> Aber man muß ja nicht alles zwischen Himmel und Erde verstehen.



Das Geheimnis steckt in der Einmaligkeit und Spontanität solcher Veranstaltungen. Wenn eine rituelle Zeremonie daraus wird, empfinde ich es eher als nervig.   

Aber das kann durchaus eine Minderheitenmeinung sein


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, hier noch mal die Daten meines Rades/Gabel und Dämpfer:
> Vorne Fox Float 100 RL mit Luftdruckeinstellung und Zugstufeneinstellung sowie Lockout-Möglichkeit
> Hinten Fox Float Einstellmöglichkeiten wie vorne
> 
> Ich habe heute versucht, mit Deinen Ratschlägen die Steigung, die ich Dir beschrieben habe, zu fahren (mein Tacho zeigte mir 27-36 % Grd=Steigung an). Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen (Ich hatte Dämpfer und Gabel lockout gestellt):


 
Freundlich gefragt: Steigung in Prozent oder in Winkelgraden?

Jetzt kommenden Donnerstag werden wir uns einige Uphillspots mit 30°=50% vornehmen. Dann können wir live und in Farbe mal ein bisschen testen. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich glaube, daß es nur zwei Sitzpositionen gibt: ganz rein für downhill und die optimale Position (mit Ferse auf Pedal/durchgestrecktes Knie). Wenn man den Sattel weiter rauszieht, habe ich am unteren Totpunkt keinerlei Kraft mehr fürs Hochziehen.


 
Richtig, wobei es noch eine zweite Bedingung für die optimale Sattelposition gibt. Wenn der Fuß optimal auf die Pedale gestellt wird, also Fußballen/Beginn der Mittelfußknochen über der Pedalachse, dann muss in der drei/neun Uhr-Stellung des vorderen Fusses von der Kniescheibe ein Lot auf die Pedalachse gefällt werden können. Dies wird durch die Sattelhöhe zum Trettlager als auch -position zum Lenker fixiert.

Ist die Sattelhöhe zu hoch gewählt, bricht der Kraftfluß am unteren Totpunkt ab. Da die meisten Biker diese Fehlfunktion beheben wollen, kippen sie unbewußt das Becken im unterem Lendenwirbelbereich ab, um so die fehlende Beinlänge auszugleich. Auf Dauer ein ganz böser kräfte und Bandscheiben vernichtender Fehler.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich habe die Stelle 4 x versucht, kein Mal ist es mir gelungen, komplett hochzufahren. Dies liegt entweder an meiner Technik (i.d.R. ist mir das Vorderrad hoch-/entgegengekommen) oder an der Geometrie meines Rades (gekröpfter Lenker und Spacer) oder an beidem.
> 
> Wie ist Deine Meinung (oder auch alle anderen) dazu ?
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Ohne es gesehen zu haben, glaube ich, dass Du noch nicht die optimale Sitz und Lenkerhaltungsposition eingenommen hast. Natürlich spielt die Geometrie des Bikes einen begrenzenden Faktor. Dennoch kann durch richtige Körperhaltung diese materialtechnische Grenze weit verschoben werden.

Wir testen es am Donnerstag.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Zusätzlich an Martin die Frage, ob ich Plattform-Pedalen brauche (damit ich donnerstags zumindest ein paar Übungen mitmachen kann und nicht nur zum Grillen kommen muß!  )
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Also, es gibt wahrscheinlich nicht die richtige Pedale, höchstens die besser geeignete. Wer tourt (oder sogar raced) und dabei weitesgehend feste Wege mit durchschnittlichem Technikanspruch fährt, wird mit Racepedalen gut auskommen, sofern sie über einen definierten Auslösepunkt und verstellbare Auslösekraft verfügen.

Wer technisch anspruchsvoller unterwegs ist oder speziell Technik üben will, wird mit Pedalen, die über eine Plattform (also erheblich größere und ebene Auflagefläche als bei den Racepedalen) verfügen. Solange der Tourcharakter und nicht das Freeriden im Vordergrund steht, sollte die Plattformpedale mit einem Klickiemechanismus versehen sein.

Da bei Freeriden jederzeit Situationen entstehen können, in denen man´sich blitzschnell vom Bike lösen können muss, sind Klickies hier nicht sinnvoll. Außerdem verhindern die Nutzung der Klickies viefach die richtige Halteposition (z.B. BunnyHopp, Sprung, Drop etc.)

Gerade bei technisch schwierigen Situationen z.B. Anfahrten/Anhalten am Berg (steil, wohlbemerkt) in Uphill- oder Downhillrichtung werden ein bzw. beide Füsse während der Stabilisierungszeit nicht bzw. nacheinander eingeklickt.
Da während der Stabilisierungszeit trotzdem weiterpedaliert wird, ist es sinnvoll, dass der Fuss durch eine große Auflagefläche eine optimale Standsicherheit und Kraftfluss übertragen kann. Dies ist mit Racepedalen z.B. Shimano 959 oder Eggbeatern nur begrenzt bzw. nicht möglich.

Wer als Touren nicht auf 200 g achten muss, sollte sich daher lieber Plattformpedalen mit Klickmechanismus holen, zumal viele von diesen auch mit normalem Schuhwerk (z.B. wasserdichte Winterschuhe) zu fahren sind.

Ich selber fahre die Shimano 424. Sie stellen einen Kompromiss hinsichtlich Preis, Gewicht, Plattform und Klickmechanismus dar. Vorher habe ich die VP 130 in massiver Käfigform und Klickmechanismus gefahren. Saustabil aber schwer.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich Frau Delgado??   Hat er alle Bike-Sachen verkauft und sich bei der VHS zu einem Strickkurs angemeldet, ist er am WE in der Bowle ertrunken
> 
> Oder hat ihn das WE im Forum schlicht... :kotz:
> 
> ...



Ein klares "Ja" auf alle Fragen lieber Ingo.

Gruß

D.


----------



## Hilljumper (10. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klares "Ja" auf alle Fragen lieber Ingo.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> D.



Ich war ja schon kurz davor, Deine Handynummer rauszukramen..Man hat ja auch sowas wie eine soziale Verantwortung gegenüber den Mitbikern   

Und, wie klappt es mit dem Stricken, oder hast Du doch Batiken mit selbstgepanschten Farben aus Lebensmitteln gewählt?

Bist Du Donnerstag dabei?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, mein junger Freund. Gerade seit ein paar Tagen auf dem Rad ohne Stützräder und sich hier schon als Richter und Henker  aufspielen.



Beobachte ein ein verstärktes "sich aufspielen" als Dichter und Denker


----------



## Hilljumper (10. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Beobachte ein ein verstärktes "sich aufspielen" als Dichter und Denker



Hast Du Lust, am WE mit einem Jumper und Lenker eine kleine Tour zumachen oder hast Du Batikkurs?


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nachfolgend der Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs vom 28.07.2005.

Kurz nach 17:30 Uhr stand Ingo @Hilljumper mit seinem PKW vor meiner Tür, um mich, mein Bike und die Biergarnitur abzuholen. Leider war ich durch Madantenanrufe aufgehalten worden und stand quasi noch 'in der Unterhose".
Während ich mich fertig machte, verstaute Ingo die Biergarnitur, was sich etwas schwieriger gestaltete als geplant, da sie wg. 'Überlänge' aufs Dach musste. Nachdem mein Bike zz. auch schon im PKW lag, wollte ich meine rechtlichen Sachen holen. Kaum im Haus angekommen, hatte ich Tim @TimG am Ohr. "Findet die STR statt und wenn ja, wann und wo?". Kurze Antworten und ab gings zu Ingo. 

Als wir dann auf dem Parkplatz ankamen, war Tim schon da (er hatte vom Pakplatz aus telefoniert und nicht von unterwegs, wie ich annahm).

Bike zusammengebaut, Camelbak angezogen, nach Helm, Handschuhen und Brille gesucht, gesucht, gesucht. Ach Du S c h e i s s e, da war doch noch was. Richtig, Tims Anruf hatte den alten, grauen (nicht weisen) Bären sein restlichen Sachen neben dem Telefon vergessen lassen. 

Und so machten sich 

Ingo @Hilljumper
Steve @steve_cologne
Tim @TimG
und Martin @juchhu
um 18:00 Uhr zur obligatorischen Singletrailrunde (STR) auf. Direkt? Nein, leider mit einem kleinen Abstecher nach Moitzfeld (gut, dass es Luftline nur etwas mehr als einen Kilometer vom NFH-Parkplatz entfernt liegt).

Natürlich versuchten wir dennoch den Singletrailanteil nicht zu klein werden zu lassen. Ratzfatz waren wir in Moitzfeld (Steve, der sich schon über das mörderische Uphilltempo beschwerte, wusste noch nicht, was auf ihn noch zu kommen sollte). Klamotten geholt und in Richtung Erdenburg geknallt und die schönen Schotterkurven mit Drücketechnik genommen. Dann auf neuen Down- und Uphillsingletrails langsam wieder dem Parkplatz genähert.

Dort angekommen war die Gruppe fast (*/**) vollständig.


Ingo @Hilljumper
Tim @TimG
Guido @Montana
Alex @hama687
Steve @steve_cologne
Michael @Delgado (*)
Volker @volker_k (*)
Thomas @metzy
Thomas @TAU
Frank @FranG (*)
Klaus @REDKING (***)
Bernd @Bernd_aus_Holz (**)
Martin @juchhu

* = stießen nach Beendigung ihrer STR in Altenberg hinzu.

**= als die beste Küchenfee von allen. 

***= unangemeldet , aber gern gesehen. 

Kurz nach 19:00 Uhr ging es dann richtig los.

Etwas irritiert schauten die Teilnehmer der STR, da es auf demselben Weg wieder Richtung Moitzfeld ging. Erstes Gejammer war zu hören, dachten sie schließlich, ich hätte schon wieder was vergessen.

Ich konnte sie alle beruhigen. Das Ganze war Teil eines ausgeklügelten Planes. Sollte doch in Moitzfeld oben auf dem Wandererparkplatz Brems-, Halte- und Lenkbasics geübt werden. Da der Parkplatz von der Straße aus über eine abschüssige geschotterten Weg mit anschließender enger, 'steiler' Rechtskurve zu erreichen ist, wurde hier das (zumindest) Rechtskurven fahren mit losen, steinigen und abschüssigem Untergrund geübt. Leider verweigerten einige Teilnehmer die korrekte Übungsausführung, zum einen mangels anfänglich genauer Übungsbeschreibung, zum anderen durch latente Unsicherheit im Kurvenscheitelpunkt mit wegschmierendem Vorder- und/oder Hinterrad zu stürzen. Nachdem der Erklärbär mal kasernenhofmäßig lautgeworden ist und präzise Anweisungen 'gebrüllt' hat, lief es wie am Schnürchen.

Ziel war es die optimale Kurvenhaltung und die Möglichkeiten einer schnellen Reaktion beim Ausbrechen der Laufräder zu trainieren. Die Gesamtdarstellung der Technik und der einzelnen Zwischenschritte sprengt allerdings hier den Rahmen.

Dennoch einige Bilder, die leider den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht anschaulich vermitteln können.







*Guido, noch nicht ganz nach Erklärbärs Vorstellung *






*Steve, der zum Schluß einen perfekten Ritt nachdem anderen hinlegte *

Dann gings es Richtung Erdenburg die geschotterte FAB mit Kurvendrücketechnik runter.






*Thomas @TAU*






*Thomas @metzy*






*Alex*






*Steve*






*Klaus*






*Ingo*






*Tim*






*Guido*

Dann wurde der Uphillhügel zur Erdenburg erklommen. 30=50%, weicher, feuchter, mit Rinnen und Wurzeln durchzogener Uphilltrail. Richtige Sattelposition, ggf. Gabel absenken, richtiger Gang, optimale Sitz- und Haltepostion und los gings es. Leider nicht für alle, den dieser Uphillhügel selektierte die Teilnehmer. Zwei Kandidaten scheiterten. Bei dem einen lag es m.M. nach am zu kleinen Gang (trat wie ein Nähmaschinchen), beim anderen etwa an der fehlenden Kraft. Den Hügel im Downhill getestet und zu einem weiteren Uphilltrail hoch zur Erdenburg gefahren. Dann einmal über bzw. um die Erdenburg herrum, um einen steilen Schotterdownhill zum Kadettenweiher runter zu fahren. Von dort wieder in Richtung Grube unterhalb des NFH.

Hier noch einige Anfahrt- und Abfahrtübungen am Berg. Zz. fing es leicht zu nieseln an. Da Ingos Schaltung Mucken machte und offensichtlich der Hunger durchbrach, machten sich Ingo und Steve zum Parkplatz auf, um den anderen bei den Vorbereitungen zuzuschauen bzw. natürlich mitzuhelfen.

Die restlichen Harten in der Hardt übten Vorderrad ohne und mit Antriebskraft richtig anzuheben. Dann war das Wheelie-Fahren zumindest für eine kurze Strecke (1-2 m) angesagt. Ziel war es, wieder auf dem Hinterrad durch ein Bach durchzufahren.

Nach 21:00 Uhr wurde das Nieseln stärker, wir beendeten die Session. Oben auf dem Parkplatz angekommen, aber alles schon aufgebaut, und der Grill bereits 'in Flammen'.

Pünktlich gegen 21:30 hörte der Nieselregen auf.

Es war für alles gesorgt. Alles? Alles! Guckst Du hier:











*Volker, auch wenn das Foto täuscht, der heute nicht Mann des Abends war , ...*






*Klaus, Bernd, Michael, Steve, Ingo, Tim und Frank*
*... denn Mann des Abends mit dem verliehenen Titel auf Lebenszeit "beste Küchenfee" war Bernd  *

Den Spass und die Geschichten können die Fotos noch nicht mal annähernd transportieren.






*Ingo, Tim, Volker und Frank*
*Mr. **www.feuchtetücher.de** alias Volker, der Mann mit dem ausgeprägten Reinlichkeitsfimmel wird auch zukünftig noch für viel Gesprächsstoff sorgen.*

Gegen 23:30 Uhr kündigte sich ein Gewitter an. Und so machten wir uns an den Abbau. Damit Ingo und ich nicht die Biergarnitur zurücktransportieren mussten, verstauten wir sie in Volkers Service Mobil. Während alle anderen sich auf den Heimweg machten, verbrachten Volker und Michael die Nacht gemeinsam im Zelt.  

Ingo brachte mich freundlicherweise nach Hause, nicht ohne vorher erst noch einmal zur Tanke zu fahren, wo wir für Volker noch Fluppen kauften, und sie ihm noch rechtzeitig zu Michaels Gutenachtgeschichte brachten.

Allen Beteiligten einen herzlichen Dank für den tollen Abend. 

VG Martin

PS: Wer der Meinung ist, ich hätte ruhig ein paar Smileys mehr verwenden können, hat Recht. Doch leider ist die Anzahl der Smileys und Bilder auf insgesamt 20 Stück pro Posting begrenzt.

PPS: Am nächsten Morgen machte ich mich mit meinem Hund gegen 08:00 Uhr in Richtung NFH-Parkplatz auf, um den beiden Langschläfern die Brötchen zu bringen. Leider waren beide schon ausgeflogen, und nichts erinnerte daran, dass hier ein Grill- und Campingevent stattgefunden hatte. Allerdings war es doch gut, dass sie schon weggefahren waren, hätten sie doch bemerkt, dass ich die Brötchen vergessen hatte *supergrins*.
Ein Anruf bei Volker brachte mir die Gewissheit, dass es ihnen gut ging, und die Biergarnitur zz. wieder bei mir zuhause stand. *Herzchen, supergrins*
Und so wanderten DJ-Sam und ich noch einwenig in der Hardt rum, bevor es wieder auf den Heimweg ging.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

obligatorische Einladung zum honorarfreien Fahrtechnikkurs für TourerInnen am Donnerstag, den 11.08.2005. Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt. Anfahrtsbeschreibung im LMB-Termin (siehe Signatur).

Lehrinhalte:

"Practice on trail", STR zur Grube Cox, *langes Beinkleid empfohlen*
Abfahrten auf steinigem, leicht verblocktem Trail
Und für die Fortgeschrittenen auch im Uphill 
Weiterfahrt zu Downhillübungstrail I und/oder II (I= steiniger Untergrund, II= wurzeliger Untergrund, beide S1)
Wenn Downhilltrail II, dann ggf. auf Wunsch Treppentechnik
Weiter zum Uphilltrail an der Erdenburg
Downhillwurzeltrail von der Erdenburg runter zum Kadettenweiher
Weiterfahrt über Uphill- oder Downhillsingletrail zur Schlüsselstelle I+II (beide S1-2) oder zur Schlüsselstelle III (S2-3)
Rückkehr zum Treffpunkt ggf. durchs Auenland über netten fast ebenen Wurzelpfad
ggf. ab 21:00-21:30 Grillen  . Achtung: Selbstversorgung mit HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf wird vorausgesetzt. Schnorren (fast) zwecklos.
_*Für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.*_
_*Zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde nur Teilnehmer erscheinen, die mindestens befriedigende (Schulnote drei  ) Fahrtechnik/-kenntnisse besitzen und keine Probleme bei Singletrails haben  *_
_(,also schon idealerweise mindestens einen Donnerstagfahrtechnikkurs besucht haben). _

VG Martin

PS: Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung. 

PPS: Ich werde einige Blankoformulare (mit Schreibgerät) für Kurzentschlossene mitbringen. Da ich die Formulare archiviere und EDV-mäßig erfasse, freue ich mich sehr über eine leserliche Ausfüllung der Felder durch PC.

PPPS: *Bitte unbedingt anmelden, damit ich besser planen.*
In Abhängigkeit von der Gruppenstärke steuern wir ggf. andere Übungsspots an.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das sieht ja diesmal nach einer sehr überschaubaren Gruppe aus. Offensichtlich gibt es kein Vor-und Parallelprogramm in Altenberg sowie Nachprogramm mit Grillen.

Da das Wetter nicht so toll werden soll, ist das vielleicht auch garkeine so schlecht Idee bei Temperaturenvorhersagen von unter 20°C. 

Na, dann können wir uns intensiver um Fahrtechnik kümmern. Ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.  

Kommen den alle Eingetragenen zur vorgelagerten Singletrailrunde (STR)?

Von Ingo @Hilljumper, der Alex @hama687 mitbringt, weiß ich es. 

Von Frank @Cheetah nehme es an. Kommst Du alleine oder bringt Deine Frau Dich mit?  

? @bikekiller habe ich mangels persönlichem Kennenlernen noch keine Info.

Ich frage deshalb, weil wir dann in die STR schon die eine oder andere Übungen einbauen können.

Also, bitte Infos. Danke.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (10. August 2005)

Tach auch,


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen den alle Eingetragenen zur vorgelagerten Singletrailrunde (STR)?
> ? @bikekiller habe ich mangels persönlichem Kennenlernen noch keine Info.



würde gerne den STR mitfahren  . habe @bikekiller am dienstag kennengelernt und wir wollten zusammen dort auftauchen.
also @bikekiller, möchtest du auch den STR mitfahren? ich richte mich da nach dir. ich würde dich dann um 17:30 bzw. 18:15 irgendwo  abholen. gib mir bitte kurz bescheid wann und an welchem treffpunkt  .

bis morgen  

jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (10. August 2005)

tja ähm *räusper*
also... *wiesagichsbloß*

ok, ich machs kurz:
Ich will auch mal mitmachen - falls ich darf.

Nehmt Ihr noch neue Leute in Eure illustre Runde auf? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Quote der Oberberger und Berater (  ) erhöhen könnte. 

Da ich die Anreise auf dem Rückweg von meinem Auftraggeber aus Düsseldorf in Angriff nehme, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich 17:45 oder 18:45 schaffen kann.
Würde mich aber schonmal für die inoffizielle ST-Runde anmelden und ggf. telefonisch absagen; wäre das ok?
Bin den ganzen Tag über online, kann also auch zwischenzeitlich mal in den Thread schauen.

Hoffe einige von Euch morgen kennenzulernen.  

Micha

P.S. Bin i.Ü. auch ein Micha, aber aus Gummersbach.

P.P.S. Wird denn jetzt gegrillt? Müsste mir dann noch was mitbringen.

P.P.P.S. Bringe die Abtretungsurkunde all meiner Besitztümer unterschrieben mit, ok?


----------



## mike_tgif (10. August 2005)

... ach ja, gibt es einen Treffpunkt für die ST-Runde? Bitte um eine kurze (wenns geht navi-taugliche) Beschreibung.Danke
Micha


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> 
> würde gerne den STR mitfahren  . habe @bikekiller am dienstag kennengelernt und wir wollten zusammen dort auftauchen.
> ...


 
A Schneggche, sieh an sieh an.  

Hallo Jörg,

Treffpunkt und Wegbeschreibung (mit NAVI-tauglicher Angabe) wird im LastMinuteBiking(kurz LMB)-Termin beschreiben. Die URL zum LMB-Termin findet Ihr in meiner Signatur in oberster Position.

Zeiten für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (kurz STR) sind:

Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr
Startzeit 18:00 Uhr, Ende um 19:00 Uhr mit Erreichen des Treffpunktes

Zeiten für den offiziellen Fahrtechnikkurs (kurz FTK) sind:

Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr
Startzeit 19:00 Uhr, Ende zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 Uhr mit Erreichen des Treffpunktes

ggf. ab 21:00 Uhr Vorbereitung zum Grillen und erfahrungsgemäß ab ca. 21:30 Uhr wird das Fleisch auf den Grill gehauen.  

Da Grillmeister und Küchenfee sowie Biergarnitursteller sich bisher noch
nicht geäußert haben, sollte mann/frau sich vielleicht auf Fleischwarmlutschen einstellen.  

Wg. Pünktlichkeit:

Während zum Start des Fahrtechnikkurs es immer eine Karenzzeit wg. organisatorischer Handlungen (Ausfüllen von Haftungsfreistellungserklärungen; bitte am PC ausgefüllt mitbringen ) gibt, erfolgt der Start der STR pünktlich. Wer um 18:00 Uhr nicht da ist, fährt nicht mit. Da uns nur knapp eine Stunde zum Surfen zur Verfügung steht, wollen wir die Zeit nicht mit Warten vertrödeln. Hugh, großer, grauer Erklärbär hat gesprochen. 

VG Martin

PS: Eintragen nicht vergessen.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> tja ähm *räusper*
> also... *wiesagichsbloß*
> 
> ok, ich machs kurz:
> ...


 
Siehe vorheriges Posting.

Ja, DU darfst mit. Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nicht vergessen. 

18:00 Uhr ist Startzeit der STR. Wer dann nicht da ist, fährt nicht mit.
Nächstes Zeitfenster 19:00 Uhr zum FTK.  

Wg. Grillen. Klärt sich wahrscheinlich morgen. Ansonsten musst halt das Fleisch  - wie bereits geschrieben - warmlutschen.  

VG Martin

PS: Das mit der Übertragung der Besitztümer (übrigens bin ich mehr an EIgentümern als an Besitztümer interessiert  ; warum erkläre ich gerne morgen   ) kann noch warten. 

Bei mir gibts erst Ware und dann Geld. 

Apropo Geld: Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch nie im Zusammenhang mit dem FTK welches gefordert bzw. genommen habe.


----------



## Redking (11. August 2005)

Hallo Martin!
Damit hier nicht Sachen unter den Tisch gekehrt werden!



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Klaus @REDKING (***)
> 
> ***= unangemeldet , aber gern gesehen.



Mein Posting wieso ich keine Meldung gemacht habe!


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> werde es morgen wohl nicht schaffen dabei zu sein da ich auf meinen Neffen aufpassen muss!
> Könnet vielleicht sein das es kurzfristig klappt! Also gibt es keine Anmeldung und sonst siehst du ja wenn ich da bin!




Und dann muss ich so etwas lesen!
Na gut dann melde ich mich immer an und wenn ich nicht komme kannst du dich dann gerne aufregen!

Viele liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## 50189K (11. August 2005)

ab nächster Woche kann dann öfters dran teilnehmen, muß nur noch einmal in diese "Irrenanstalt" von Küche arbeiten gehen. 

Aber mein Können ist Quantensprünge hinter eurem Können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin!
> Damit hier nicht Sachen unter den Tisch gekehrt werden!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Locker bleiben, habe "gern gesehen" geschrieben und gemeint. Leider fehlten mir ein paar Smileys, um das Posting insgesamt etwas freundlicher, witziger, ironischer etc. zu gestalten.

Aber Spass bei Seite:

Es ist für meine Planung einfacher, ich rechne durch die Anmeldungen mit mehr, und es kommen da weniger als umgekehrt.  

Außerdem weiß ich dann, was ich für wen noch mit einbauen sollte.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (11. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem weiß ich dann, was ich für noch mit einbauen sollte.


ab nächster Woche dann wieder Basics  damit die ehemals beratende und nun lernende und lehrerende Kathrin was lernt


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Lust, am WE mit einem Jumper und Lenker eine kleine Tour zumachen oder hast Du Batikkurs?




Kann nicht.
Bin in der Schweiz.


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nicht.
> Bin in der Schweiz.


 
Wird die Schweizreise Deine Abschiedstournee? 

Frage wg. Deiner Signatur? 

Wollte bisher noch nicht nachfragen.
Hat so den Anschein eines Leichenfledderers.  

VG Martin

PS: Ist still um die Altenberger-Delgado-Fahrtechniktrailrunde geworden.


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Schweizreise Deine Abschiedstournee?
> 
> Frage wg. Deiner Signatur?
> 
> ...



Mann soll aufhören wenn's am Schönsten ist.


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mann soll aufhören wenn's am Schönsten ist.


 
Vernünftige Einstellung. 

Leider habe ich an mir masochistische Züge festgestellt. 
Ich werde den Fahrtechnikkurs bis zum bitteren Ende (spätestens bis Einführung der diesjährigen Winterzeit) weiterführen. 

Viel Spass in der Schweiz. 

Und wenn Du wieder zurück bist, lass' mir mal eine 'Artikel'-Aufstellung zukommen. 

VG Martin

PS: Hast Du Dein Canyon storniert?


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hast Du Dein Canyon storniert?



Ja.





"Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen"


----------



## mike_tgif (11. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde den Fahrtechnikkurs bis zum bitteren Ende (spätestens bis Einführung der diesjährigen Winterzeit) weiterführen.


...auch heute Abend bei Regen? Oder brauch ich dann gar nicht auftauchen?
Und wenn: _Wie _fahrt Ihr bei Regen? Ich hab nämlich vo. und hi. "Sliding Ralph" montiert  .


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch heute Abend bei Regen? Oder brauch ich dann gar nicht auftauchen?
> Und wenn: _Wie _fahrt Ihr bei Regen? Ich hab nämlich vo. und hi. "Sliding Ralph" montiert  .


 
Heute Abend regnet es nicht.  

Gegen Nachmittag soll es trocken werden. 

Sollte sich (Dauer)Regen einstellen, wird (abgebrochen oder) kurz irgendwo untergestellt.

"Sliding Ralph" könnte, nachdem was ich von anderen Bikern gelesen habe, bei Feuchte, steinigem Untergrund und Wurzeln die Technikanforderung etwas erhöhen. 

Spass bei Seite:

Wenn es so bleibt, werden wir um den Wurzeltrail im Auenland und den Wurzeldownhill zum Kadettenweiher ein großen Bogen machen. Da will ich erstmal einen Fahr- und Technikeindruck von den 'Neuen' gewinnen, bevor ich die irgendwo runterschicke. Schlüsselstelle III wird wahrscheinlich auch gecancelt.

Muss bei der STR mir erstmal einen Eindruck vom Geländefeuchtegrad machen.

Bis nachher.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. August 2005)

Hallo an die Teilnehmer der Grillparty,

aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse sagt die Küchenfee hiermit zur heutigen Grillparty ab.
Voraussichtlich komme ich auch nicht zum Biken (dem nebensächlichen Ereignis).
Grüße und viel Spaß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Mal wieder klare Worte. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die Teilnehmer der Grillparty,
> 
> aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse sagt die Küchenfee hiermit zur heutigen Grillparty ab.


 
 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussichtlich komme ich auch nicht zum Biken (*dem nebensächlichen Ereignis*).
> Grüße und viel Spaß
> Bernd


 
 

Ok, @all, Ihr habts gelesen. 

*Kein Grillen.*

Na, dann konzentrieren wir uns mal ausschließlich auf das nebensächliche Ereignis.  

VG Martin

PS: Die Sonne kommt langsam durch.


----------



## mike_tgif (11. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Die Sonne kommt langsam durch.


..in Düsseldorf nieselt es... 

Wie sollte es auch anders sein...


----------



## Hilljumper (11. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nicht.
> Bin in der Schweiz.



ok. das lass ich nochmal durchgehen!


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ..in Düsseldorf nieselt es...
> 
> Wie sollte es auch anders sein...


 
Das liegt an Düsseldorf!  

Bei den Gerechten im (Vor)Bergischen Land ringt sich langsam die Sonne durch und ist seit heute vormittag trocken. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ok. das lass ich nochmal durchgehen!


 
Der vollkommen falsche Erziehungsansatz. Erst fragt er nicht, und dann sanktionierst DU das auch noch. Mann mann mann. 

Wenn das so weitergeht, tanzen die uns auf dem Kopf rum und spammen den Thread voll.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

by the way:

das nebensächliche Ereignis scheint doch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anziehungskraft zu besitzen.  

Jetzt werde ich angmailt, ob man denn überhaupt noch dazukommen soll/darf, wo es doch schon soviele Anmeldungen gibt.

Na klar, kein Thema. 

Aber ...

Wenn wir mehr als fünf TeilnehmerInnen habe (wie jetzt), da müssen alle ein bisschen mithelfen und -denken, d.h. bei der Singletrailrunde (STR) und beim Fahrttechnikkurs (FTK) wird dann nicht nur einfach dem Vordermann/-frau hinterhergefahren, sondern mit einem regelmäßigem Blick nach hinten sichergestellt, dass der Rest folgt.  
Der/die Einzige, der/die davon befreit ist, ist definitionsgemäß der/die Letzte.  

Schließlich wollen wir keine(n) den Hardter Wölfen und Bären überlassen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. August 2005)

Apropo Spam....  3 Beiträge in Folge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




noch 3 weitere und Du schliesst auf zu unseren Spamkönigen .

Über den Nutzen dieses Beitrags möchte ich nicht weiter diskutieren


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Spam.... 3 Beiträge in Folge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da hab' ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, dass Du mich unterbrochen hast. 

Ich kompensiere dies (meistens) durch Postinglänge. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

aufgrund der Nachfragen und der Tatsache, dass beim Bikerfestival (Motorräder ) offensichtlich das Hinweisschild zum Naturfreundehaus (von erbosten Anwohnern ) an der Hauptstraße entfernt wurde, hier die ergänzte Wegbeschreibung:

_Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier weiter geradeaus Richtung Herkenrath._
_Von der L289 Wipperfürther Str. zwischen Moitzfeld und *vor Ortseingangsschild *Herkenrath auf die Straße 'Horst' links einbiegen (Schild Naturfreundehaus), dann rechts abbiegen auf die Straße 'Hardt'. Diese an einigen Häusern vorbei bis zum Waldrand. Hier teilt sich die Straße in ein Y. Rechts den Berg runter in Richtung Naturfreunde-Haus. Vor der Absperrungsschranke geht es rechts auf einen großen unbefestigen Parkplatz. Hier ist der Treffpunkt._

_Adresse für Autonavi:_
_Wandererparkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus (östlich davon)_
_Hardt 44 (wird von einigen Autonavis nicht angezeigt, stattdessen ist am Ende der Straße ein Parkplatzsymbol zu sehen, dort hinfahren)_
_D-51429 Bergisch Gladbach-Herkenrath_

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (11. August 2005)

Also, ich war mir am Naturfreundehaus nicht sicher ob ich persönlich beleidigt sein soll ob des Wetters - jetzt weiß ich's sicher:

*Ich bin persönlich beleidigt!*

Denn im Land des Regens (Oberbergischer Kreis) war (und ist) es trocken - kein Tröpfchen vom Himmel gefallen, der Asphalt in hellem Grau, die Trails staubig ....

Aber ok, ich geb Euch noch eine Chance: Beim nächsten Mal muss das Wetter besser sein.



Scherz beiseite: Es hat mir Spaß gemacht, so lange wie es eben gedauert hat. Jetzt wo ich den Weg kenne komme ich gerne wieder.
@Delgado: Kann dann auch gerne wieder als Taxi dienen.

Bis die Tage!

Ach ja, ich bin auf die Fotos gespannt.


----------



## Hilljumper (11. August 2005)

Das muss sowas wie Murphys Gesetz sein: "Wenn es nur einen einzigen  Regenschauer am Tag gibt, erwischt er Dich beim Biken"  

So versüfft wie heute sah ich nicht mal nach meinem Schlüsselstellen-Horizontalpflug aus!!  

Und wer hat uns den ganzen Mist eingebrockt:  Martin ist schuld


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> So versüfft wie heute sah ich nicht mal nach meinem Schlüsselstellen-Horizontalpflug aus!!
> 
> Und wer hat uns den ganzen Mist eingebrockt:  Martin ist schuld



 Richtig, sucht Euch einen Sündenbock


----------



## Schnegge (11. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich bin persönlich beleidigt!*



persönlich beleidigt   alles klar



> Denn im Land des Regens (Oberbergischer Kreis) war (und ist) es trocken - kein Tröpfchen vom Himmel gefallen, der Asphalt in hellem Grau, die Trails staubig ....



gib's zu, die oberberger ham dir e'n bisschen zunft dahin gestellt und schon haste dafür den regen zu uns gelockt...  das is 'für mich als oberberger die einzige plausible erklärung...  

war aber heute trotzdem reckordverdächtig   wann saut man sich und sein bike schon mal mit sowenig aufwand so richtig ein?

gruß jörg


----------



## Knallar (11. August 2005)

Schulz jetzt, Kinderchen! 

Zähne putzen, Pipi machen, ab ins Bettchen...


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Scherz beiseite: Es hat mir Spaß gemacht, so lange wie es eben gedauert hat. Jetzt wo ich den Weg kenne komme ich gerne wieder.
> @Delgado: Kann dann auch gerne wieder als Taxi dienen.
> 
> Bis die Tage!
> ...



Danke nochmals für den Transfer nach Engelskirchen.

Habe gerade mein neues Bike umgebaut (Lenker 6cm gekürzt, Vorbau erniedrigt, ...).

Nur für die Farbe hab' ich noch keine Lösung.
Ist so undankbar Schmutzanfällig.

Gruß

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (12. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nochmals für den Transfer nach Engelskirchen.
> 
> Habe gerade mein neues Bike umgebaut (Lenker 6cm gekürzt, Vorbau erniedrigt, ...).
> 
> ...



6.25 Uhr und Du hast grade Dein Bike umgebaut???   Um die Zeit steh ich günstigstenfalls grade unter der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Zur Farbe: Habe ihr nicht einen Militärstützpunkt irgendwo in der Nähe. Die können Dir da sicher weiterhelfen  


Viel Spaß in der Schweiz!!


----------



## mike_tgif (12. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nochmals für den Transfer nach Engelskirchen.


De nada!


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mein neues bike umgebaut...


wie, gerade - Dein Posting war von 6:25!! 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..., Vorbau erniedrigt, ...


Hast Du einen neuen montiert oder den guten Ringlé umgedreht?


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nur für die Farbe hab' ich noch keine Lösung.
> Ist so undankbar Schmutzanfällig.


 
www.*hammerite*.de


----------



## mike_tgif (12. August 2005)

@hilljumper

Mist - war zu langsam - mal wieder!


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nachfolgend der Bericht zum Fahrtechnikkurs vom 11.08.2005.

Ich hätte zwar gerne den Bericht vom 04.08.2005 vorher gepostet, aber leider fehlt mir von Volker noch seine Zustimmung, dass ich seine Fotos unter Angabe des Urhebers und dessen Copyright sowie die Übernahme seiner Fotobetitelungen im Bericht nutzen darf. Offensichtlich ist dem kleinen Bären eine Laus über den Pelz gelaufen. Egal. 

Mehrfach hatten mich gestern die Teilnehmer angepostet mit der Frage "Fahren wir denn auch bei Regen?", und ich antwortet darauf, dass es nicht regnen würde und wenn, dann nur leicht.  

Und so trafen sich alte und neue Teilnehmer fast pünktlich vor 18:00 Uhr. Ingo @Hilljumper hatte vorher angerufen, dass er sich vielleicht um ein paar Minuten verspäten würde, da er noch Alex @hama687 abholen würde. 

Und so startete die, für eine Singletrailrunde (STR), große Gruppe in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen

Ingo @Hilljumper
Frank @Cheetah
Jörg @Schnegge
Michael @mike_tgif
Klaus @REDKING
Helmut @Schildbürger
Peter @mtb309 (*)
Michael @Delgado (**)
Alex @hama687 (**)
(*) erschien zum Fahrtechnikkurs (FTK) und fuhr auch gleich wieder  
(**) nicht angemeldet , aber dennoch gern gesehen. 

um 18:06 Uhr zur STR.

Hoch gings es zum Hardt Rücken, um nach einem kurzen Stück FAB direkt auf Singletrails abzubiegen. Der zweite Teil, aber noch vor der Schlüsselstelle I+II, ist Singletrail at its best. Breite ca. 30 cm, Sicht unter 5 m . Soviel zu freischneiden. Die Schlüsselstellen wollte noch keiner runterfahren. Als ich vorher 2 Stunden mit meinen Hund die Trails inspeziert habe, stand ich oben auf der Kante zu Schlüsselstelle I. Das nächste Mal mache ich von oben ein paar Fotos. Von unten sicht das ja vollkommen harmlos aus.  

Weiter über ST zur Grube Cox. Kaum auf der FAB zur Grube Cox angekommen, fing es leicht anzuregnen an. Das ignorierend, fuhren wir im Uhrzeigersinn in die Grube Cox ein. Jetzt waren wir diametral zur nächsten Schutzhütte entfernt. Also der richtige Zeitpunkt um die Himmelsschleusen zu öffnen. 
Wasser marsch.  
Aber nicht ein bisschen , sondern das volle Waschprogramm für 19,90. 
Über die STs geflitzt, um dann beim Passieren des Reiterhofes noch einen Nachschlag mit dem Hochdruckreiniger zu bekommen. 

Kurzer Zwischensprint über FAB zur nächsten Schutzhütte. Doch verbrachten wir ca. 10 min, um über den Sinn eines Glasdaches über der Hardt zu diskutieren. 
Da nicht wesentlich weniger Regen fiel, und wir eh nass bis auf die nicht vorhandenen Unterhosen waren, und wir gegen 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein sollten/wollten, machten wir uns im strömenden Regen auf den Rückweg.
Hier hätten wir zahlreiche Wasser führende Errosionsrinnen mit Wheelie und BunnyHopp passieren können, wenn da auch nur der Ansatz der Lust dazu dagewesen wäre. 

Kurz vor 19:00 Uhr erreichten wir den Treffpunkt. Pünktlich erschien Peter @mtb309, um sich vorzustellen, und zu fragen, ob wir uns vorstellen können bei dem Regen den FTK abzuhalten. Da alles grau in grau war, und die von mir vorgesehenen Übungsspots bei Nässe doch ein gewisses Gefahrpotential besitzen, beschlossen wir, den FTK zu canceln.  

So gabs noch diverse Erklärungs- und Schuldzuweisungsversuche, wer denn jetzt für den Regen verantwortlich sei. Die, die sonst immer da waren und jetzt fehlten, oder die, die neu dazugekommen waren. Gemäß Vereinbarung erhileten alle Teilnehmer ihr Geld zurück, die vorher für diesen FTK welches bezahlt hatten. Fair geht vor.  

Michael @mike_tgif nahm Michael @Delgado in seinen Auto mit nach Gummersbach.  Weichei, schließlich wollte er die Fahrgemeinschaft nur nutzen, wenn er hätte im Dunkeln mit dem Bike in Richtung Gummersbach fahren müssen. Aber um 19:00 Uhr war es ja noch hell, und in der Region Gummersbach hatte es garnicht geregnet.  

Kurze Verabschiedung mit Bussy, Bussy und Trockenkuscheln, und ich fuhr durch den Regen nach Hause. Bei dem anhaltenden Regen machte ich mir langsam Sorgen um die Wasserdichtigkeit meiner Fototasche. Ca. 19:20 Uhr erreichte ich mit Müh' und Not den Hof, das Bike war tot, äh, saudreckig. 

Entwarnung bei der Fototasche von www.lowepro.com. Absolut wasserdicht. 

Pünktlich zum Beginn der Fernsehserie "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten" hörte der Regen auf und die Sonne kam raus. Super, ganz toll. 

Neues Thema:

Nächstes Mal müssen wir den Fahrtechnikkurs entweder auf Mittwoch, den 17.08.2005, oder Freitag, den 19.08.2005, verlegen. 
Meine Schwiegereltern kommen aus dem Emsland und wollen uns (meine Frau und mich ; Ihr seid leider nicht dabei  )zum Essen einladen.

Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter nächste Woche werden soll und entscheiden dann, ob Mittwoch oder Freitag.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> 6.25 Uhr und Du hast grade Dein Bike umgebaut???   Um die Zeit steh ich günstigstenfalls grade unter der
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm (bzw. ältere Menschen kommen mit weniger Schlaf aus).

2. Schätze nach einigen Schotterabfahrten ist das Meiste vom Lack sowieso ab. Außerdem war das Bike gestern zum letzten Mal sauber   

3. Danke


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Offensichtlich ist dem kleinen Bären eine Laus über den Pelz gelaufen. Egal. ...



Nennt man auch Sackratten.


----------



## Hilljumper (12. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Thema:
> 
> Meine Schwiegereltern kommen aus dem Emsland und wollen uns (meine Frau und mich ; Ihr seid leider nicht dabei  )zum Essen einladen.
> 
> ...




Wie kommst Du darauf, dass Du da ein Mitspracherecht hast???    

Ich habe mich gestern erstmal um mein Rädchen gekümmert, bevor ich mich unter die Dusche geschmissen habe. Das unschuldige Ding war ganz schön fertig nach der Tour. 
Dabei  hatten wir so einen guten schnitt, 7 km in 50 minuten) Jan Ullrich würde vor Neid erblassen


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass Du da ein Mitspracherecht hast???
> 
> Ich habe mich gestern erstmal um mein Rädchen gekümmert, bevor ich mich unter die Dusche geschmissen habe. Das unschuldige Ding war ganz schön fertig nach der Tour.
> *Dabei hatten wir so einen guten schnitt, 7 km in 50 minuten) Jan Ullrich würde vor Neid erblassen*


 
Ich sag' ja immer, und keiner will mir das glauben, dass die Hardt ein schweres Gelände ist.  
Absteigen und schieben wäre auch nicht viel langsamer gewesen.  

VG Martin


----------



## mike_tgif (12. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei hatten wir so einen guten schnitt, 7 km in 50 minuten) Jan Ullrich würde vor Neid erblassen


Die Zahlen stimmen aber nur, wenn Du die Pausen mit zur Fahrt rechnest. Bei mir sieht das doch etwas sportlicher aus.

Folgende Grafik ohne Worte:


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Einladung zum honorarfreien Fahrtechnikkurs für TourerInnen *am Mittwoch, den 17.08.2005*. Sammelzeit 18:45 Uhr, Startzeit 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz vor dem Naturfreundehaus in der Hardt. Anfahrtsbeschreibung im LMB-Termin (siehe Signatur).

Da letzte Woche uns der Regen einen Strich durch den Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht hat, folgen nun die Lehrinhalte der letzten Woche:

 "Practice on trail", STR zur Grube Cox, *langes Beinkleid empfohlen*
Abfahrten auf steinigem, leicht verblocktem Trail
Und für die Fortgeschrittenen auch im Uphill 
Weiterfahrt zu Downhillübungstrail I und/oder II (I= steiniger Untergrund, II= wurzeliger Untergrund, beide S1)
Wenn Downhilltrail II, dann ggf. auf Wunsch Treppentechnik
Weiter zum Uphilltrail an der Erdenburg
Downhillwurzeltrail von der Erdenburg runter zum Kadettenweiher
Weiterfahrt über Uphill- oder Downhillsingletrail zur Schlüsselstelle I+II (beide S1-2) oder zur Schlüsselstelle III (S2-3)
Rückkehr zum Treffpunkt ggf. durchs Auenland über netten fast ebenen Wurzelpfad
_*Für die inoffizielle Singletrailrunde (Sammelzeit 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr) empfiehlt sich eine lange Hose wg. Brennnesseln und Dornenranken.*_
_*Zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde nur Teilnehmer erscheinen, die mindestens befriedigende (Schulnote drei  ) Fahrtechnik/-kenntnisse besitzen und keine Probleme bei Singletrails haben  *_
_(,also schon idealerweise mindestens einen Donnerstagfahrtechnikkurs besucht haben). _

VG Martin

PS: Diejenigen, die dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei sind, vergessen bitte nicht die ausgefüllte, unterschriebene und mitgebrachte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung. 

PPS: Ich werde einige Blankoformulare (mit Schreibgerät) für Kurzentschlossene mitbringen. Da ich die Formulare archiviere und EDV-mäßig erfasse, freue ich mich sehr über eine leserliche Ausfüllung der Felder durch PC.

PPPS: *Bitte unbedingt anmelden, damit ich besser planen.*
In Abhängigkeit von der Gruppenstärke steuern wir ggf. andere Übungsspots an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (15. August 2005)

Oh, stimmt, Du wolltest Dir ja am Donnerstag eine Wampe anfressen und den  Standarttermin deshalb verlegen...  

Also ich wollte ja morgen mit Alex schon durch den Königsforst jetten. Ob ich zwei Tage hintereinander Lust und Zeit habe....ich werde es morgen wissen  


Frohes Schaffen


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, stimmt, Du wolltest Dir ja am Donnerstag eine Wampe anfressen und den Standarttermin deshalb verlegen...
> 
> Also ich wollte ja morgen mit Alex schon durch den Königsforst jetten. Ob ich zwei Tage hintereinander Lust und Zeit habe....ich werde es morgen wissen
> 
> ...


 
Da ich um Deine mangelnde Kondition und Lust weiß  , hatte ich den Freitag in Erwägung gezogen. Die Wetterprognose für diese Woche verheißt aber für Freitag wieder Gewitter und Regen. Da ich auf meinem Bike von Natur aus als eher wasserscheu zu bezeichnen bin , habe ich dem Mittwoch den Vorzug gegeben. 

Mach' wie Du willst, bist ja schon groß. 


VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich um Deine mangelnde Kondition und Lust weiß  , hatte ich den Freitag in Erwägung gezogen. Die Wetterprognose für diese Woche verheißt aber für Freitag wieder Gewitter und Regen. Da ich auf meinem Bike von Natur aus als eher wasserscheu zu bezeichnen bin , habe ich dem Mittwoch den Vorzug gegeben.
> 
> Mach' wie Du willst, bist ja schon groß.
> 
> ...



Würde ich ja gerne, aber ich bin nur zum Teil selbstbestimmt was mein Freizeitkontingent betrifft  

Mittwoch ist auf jeden Fall besser als Donnerstag, da boxt der Pappst ja hier und da sollte es vermieden werden, die Stadt zu verlassen, weil eine Rückkehr verkehstechnisch nahezu unmöglich werden wird. Oder nur mit viel Geduld, und das ist nicht grade meien Stärke  

Ich werde mich heute erstmal mit dem Bikemonteur meines Vertrauens hinsichtlich meines Dämpfers in Verbindung setzen..


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich ja gerne, aber ich bin nur zum Teil selbstbestimmt was mein Freizeitkontingent betrifft


 
 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch ist auf jeden Fall besser als Donnerstag, da boxt der Pappst ja hier und da sollte es vermieden werden, die Stadt zu verlassen, weil eine Rückkehr verkehstechnisch nahezu unmöglich werden wird. Oder nur mit viel Geduld, und das ist nicht grade meien Stärke


 
Tja, schon ärgerlich, wenn man im Guantanamo Bay des Rheinlands 'einsitzt'. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich heute erstmal mit dem Bikemonteur meines Vertrauens hinsichtlich meines Dämpfers in Verbindung setzen..


 
Gute Idee.  

Mit Luft im Dämpfer fährt es sich besser. 

VG Martin


----------



## mike_tgif (15. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich werde nicht teilnehmen können. Da ich am Donnerstag offiziellen Trainings- und Freitag offiziellen Grilltag habe  (toll bei dem Wetter  ) kann ich Mittwoch nicht aufs Rad.

Ich begrüße aber die Bemühungen, die Veranstaltung nicht wie in der vergangenen Woche in der Naturdusche enden zu lassen.
 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und rechne mit einer Folgeveranstaltung in der kommenden Woche!?!

Kette rechts


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich werde nicht teilnehmen können. Da ich am Donnerstag offiziellen Trainings- und Freitag offiziellen Grilltag habe  (toll bei dem Wetter  ) kann ich Mittwoch nicht aufs Rad.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, noch bin ich der Sache nicht überdrüssig.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (15. August 2005)

also beim wampe anfressen bin ich auch dabei 

dienstags und mittwochs das ist doch mal was juchu scheu dich nicht so komm halt auch mal mit durch den Königsforst ps da lass ich mir doch klat so ein paar neue singel trails gerne Zeigen ^^


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

na, das sieht ja am Mittwoch nach Einzelunterricht aus. 

Die eine Hälfte hat Asylantrag in der Schweiz gestellt, um sich mehr ihren Bankkonten widmen zu können. Grob die andere Hälfte schwächelt oder hat fadenscheinige Ausreden. 

Der Glückliche ist Jörg @Schnegge  , der meine volle Aufmerksamkeit geniessen wird.  Der Regen letzte Woche hat ihn nicht abgeschreckt  ; der Fahrtechnikkurs kann auch ihn nicht abgeschreckt haben  , da er ja wg. Regen ausfiel. 

Also kann nur die Singletrailrunde Lust auf mehr gemacht haben. 

Bis Mittwoch.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> na, das sieht ja am Mittwoch nach Einzelunterricht aus.
> 
> ...


 
War ja klar, dass man dem Jörg den Einzelunterricht nicht gönnt. 

Nagut, zwei Meisterschüler geht auch noch. 

Aber ich sehe es schon kommen. Obwohl das Grillen hochoffiziell nicht angesetzt wurde, werden es bestimmt wieder fast zwei Hände voll.  

Aber Hauptsache trocken. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (15. August 2005)

Ich werde morgen meine Hand noch mal testen, es kann sein, dass ich dir  bei negativem Ergebnis absagen muss, aber meine Absage gibt ja bekanntlich Raum für eine Zusage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde morgen meine Hand noch mal testen, es kann sein, dass ich dir bei negativem Ergebnis absagen muss, aber meine Absage gibt ja bekanntlich Raum für eine Zusage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hast DU mit der Hand gemacht? 

Meisterschülerinnen lehre ich auch gerne. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast DU mit der Hand gemacht?



Leichter Unfall letzte Woche im Königsforst, Lenker halten ist wieder OK, bremsen schmerzt noch.


----------



## Hilljumper (15. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Leichter Unfall letzte Woche im Königsforst, Lenker halten ist wieder OK, bremsen schmerzt noch.




Wer bremst, ist feige


----------



## mtb309 (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bremst, ist feige



und: wer später bremst ist länger schnell   
(liegt aber auch schneller auf dem Pinsel) ​


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bremst, ist feige


 
Viel wichtiger ist es, *den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Feigesein nicht zu verpassen*. (Zitat von @pro35 )

Oder wie mein guter alter Freund Detlef immer zu sagen pflegt:

Verletzungsfreies/sturzfreies Mountainbiking hängt in erster Line von zwei Dingen ab:


blitzschnell eine Entscheidung zu treffen und
die Richtige  
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (15. August 2005)

nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt ihr mich mit?


 
Klar, wenn Du Mittwoch zum Treffpunkt kommst. 

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (15. August 2005)

Mittwoch hab ich dafür auch Zeit  

Machst du auch ein Beginnerprogramm? Bei der Beschreibung bekomme ich ja schon das fürchten (und will am 15.10. den Wasgauer Marathon mit vielen Trails fahren)


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ohne Bike und Manuals unter'm Arm versuche ich es trotzdem:
> 
> zu 1: Bomber MXC (Modell 2002), 80mm to 100mm Travel
> NEW Open Bath
> ...


 
Der Gehimtipp wie gemäß 'The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxcy' ist 42.  

Spass bei Seite:

Richtige Methode durch schrittweise Annäherung (Iteration ).

Da Deine Gabel weder über eine Lockout- noch über eine Plattform-Funktion verfügt, mußt Du mit dem Druck einen Kompromiss finden.

Meine Empfehlung:

Während eines Uphills *im Sitzen* solltest Du soviel Druck aufbauen, dass bei  kraftvollem aber rundem Tritt nur noch ein geringes Wippen bemerkbar ist.

Ein Unterdrücken des Wippen während einer Wiegetrittphase bei gleichzeitig ausreichender Sensibilität im Gelände ist mit dieser Bauart Deiner Gabel nicht möglich.

Viele Spass mit Deinem Bike.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch hab ich dafür auch Zeit
> 
> Machst du auch ein Beginnerprogramm? Bei der Beschreibung bekomme ich ja schon das fürchten (und will am 15.10. den Wasgauer Marathon mit vielen Trails fahren)


 
Nein, mache ich nicht.  Ist aber auch nicht schlimm, da Du von mir eine 

Anti-Panik-Brille bekommst.  Sie simuliert mit ihren schwarzgetönten Gläser einen Nightride. Durch das eingeschränkte Sichtfeld kann die wahre Schwierigkeit der Schlüsselstelle nicht erkannt werden. 

Du siehst, ich arbeite auch mit modernsten Psycho-Tricks. 

VG Martin

PS: Bei der Ankündigung des Fahrtechnikkurses haben die hauseigenen Werbefutzies  mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. In Wirklichkeit ist mal wieder alles fahrbar.


----------



## 50189K (16. August 2005)

dabei wollte ich Licht einpacken..... äääh, wo hab ich den Kram letzte Woche hingepackt? (ha! das letzte mal mit Mirage+Zusatzscheinwerfer)


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2005)

@ Juchhu: Du hast es nicht vergessen....  





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gehimtipp wie gemäß 'The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxcy' ist 42.
> 
> Spass bei Seite:
> 
> ...



Das habe ich - glaube ich - auf diese Weise schon gefunden: Das Bike liegt "satt" bei schnellen Schotterpassagen (flattert nicht), war aber ein Zusammenspiel von Luftdruck in Gabel und Reifen.




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Unterdrücken des Wippen während einer Wiegetrittphase bei gleichzeitig ausreichender Sensibilität im Gelände ist mit dieser Bauart Deiner Gabel nicht möglich.



Es wippt rythmisch (erinnert mich an irgendwas   )... jedoch nur im Wiegeschritt (nicht im Sitzen) und längst nicht mehr so stark wie am Anfang. Man kann damit leben. Schade eigentlich, dass Specialized kein Lockout spendiert hat, das Heck bewegt sich nämlich im Wiegeschritt überhaupt nicht - hätte insoweit wesentlich besser zusammengepasst.

Thx für die Mühe!!


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchhu: Du hast es nicht vergessen....


 
In meinem Alter ist das reine Glückssache. 



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich - glaube ich - auf diese Weise schon gefunden: Das Bike liegt "satt" bei schnellen Schotterpassagen (flattert nicht), war aber ein Zusammenspiel von *Luftdruck* in Gabel und *Reifen*.


 
Die Erfahrung habe ich auch im Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht. Die meisten pumpen viel zuviel Luft in ihre Reifen. Bei meinen neue Ritchiey 2,35" kann ich vorne mit 2,0 und hinten 2,3-2,5 Bar fahren und das, obwohl mein Nettonackischgewischt bei 87 kg und mit Klamotten, Camelbak, Kamera, Licht, ausblasbareWerkbank etc bei ca. 95 kg liegt.




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Es wippt rythmisch (erinnert mich an irgendwas  )... jedoch nur im Wiegeschritt (nicht im Sitzen) und längst nicht mehr so stark wie am Anfang. Man kann damit leben. Schade eigentlich, dass Specialized kein Lockout spendiert hat, das Heck bewegt sich nämlich im Wiegeschritt überhaupt nicht - hätte insoweit wesentlich besser zusammengepasst.
> 
> Thx für die Mühe!!


 
Gern geschehen.  

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (16. August 2005)

das erinnert mich daran, das ich noch Luft rauslassen muß  ich werde am einfachten mal meine Standpumpe mal mitnehmen


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> das erinnert mich daran, das ich noch Luft rauslassen muß  ich werde am einfachten mal meine Standpumpe mal mitnehmen


 
Weniger Luft in den Reifen ist beim MTB-Fahren meistens mehr.  

Standpumpe im Auto mitzunehmen, ist eine gute Idee. 

Das Wetter heute morgen ist der absolute Traum. Strahlend blauer Himmel. Sonne pur.  

So muss das sein. 

Auf meiner gestrigen Inspektionsrunde mit Prüfhund DJ-SAM  war der Boden doch noch sehr feucht. Mal schauen, wie es sich heute entwickelt.

Bis heute abend.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (17. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> vom 11.08.:
> *Heute Abend regnet es nicht. *





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> vom heute:
> Das Wetter heute morgen ist der absolute Traum. Strahlend blauer Himmel. Sonne pur.


 
"Seeing is believing"  

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß - nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, wenn ich nach meinem ganzen gemotze noch darf!?!


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> "Seeing is believing"
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß - nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, wenn ich nach meinem ganzen gemotze noch darf!?!


 
Angesichts der göttlichen Übermacht im Rheinland könnte es sein, dass Du für Dein 'Gemotze' nächste Woche wieder ab D-Dorf eine Regenwolkeneskorte bekommst. Es wäre nett, wenn nächstesmal nur ausschließlich Du den Regen abbekommst, und wir verschont bleiben. 

Ja, DU darfst.  Bis nächste Woche.

VG Martin


----------



## 50189K (17. August 2005)

hoffentlich ist das bei heute abend besser


----------



## Schnegge (17. August 2005)

Hi zusammen   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter heute morgen ist der absolute Traum. Strahlend blauer Himmel. Sonne pur.
> 
> So muss das sein.



Jaja, endlich wieder schönes Wetter . Und was mach ich, ich hol mir ne Magendarm-Grippe  :kotz: . Wird also auch diese Woche nix mit FTK  . 

Werd jetzt mal weiter mein Bettchen hüten .

Wünsche euch viel Spaß heut abend .

Jörg


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich ist das bei heute abend besser


 
Na toll, gleiches Problem wie Jörg @Schnegge  



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schön, sehr schön.  

Soll ich jetzt Selbstgespräche halten oder was  

Also, erstmal gute Besserung.   

Das wird schon wieder.

VG Martin

PS: Nur der Ordnung halber: Austragen aus dem LMB nicht vergessen.


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

weg von den Krankenheiten, hin zu einem anderen Thema:

So sehr ich mich immer über neue Gesichter freue  ,
so sehr bekomme ich auch immer wieder Bauchschmerzen  ,
wenn sich TeilnehmerInnen anmelden, die noch nicht volljährig sind. 

Meine lieben Freunde, auch wenn Ihr den Altersdurchschnitt der alten Säcke drastisch nach unten zieht (macht uns quasi allesamt jünger ),
muss ich gerade bei Euch darauf bestehen,
dass die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung vollständig ausgefüllt wird und von einem Erziehungsberechtigten unterschrieben wird,
d.h. für Euch fällt ein Ausfüllen eines von mir mitgebrachten Blankoformularen flach.
Bitte gebt zusätzlich eine Rufnummer Eures Erziehungsberechtigten an, damit ich mich ggf. zur Abklärung der Zustimmung telefonisch in ihnen Verbindung setzen kann.

Dies mag für Euch kleinlich und pingelig erscheinen, dient aber zu meiner Sicherheit. Und wer ausrichtet, bestimmt. PUNKT. 

Und jetzt im Speziellen:

@dirtflames

Hi,

sag' mal, was willst Du denn von mir lernen, Adler der Lüfte?  

Ich glaube, hinsichtlich Downhill, Drops und Sprünge kann ich ja wohl eher etwas von Dir lernen.  
Natürlich bist Du herzlich willkommen (obige Info bitte beachten) ,
aber schwerpunktmäßig sind unsere Techniken auf Tourer ausgerichtet,  
also wie schiebe und trage ich mein Bike am besten. 

Bis heute abend.

VG Martin


----------



## ZwoSix (17. August 2005)

hi,

sry hab mich nur ausversehen da angemeldet. war net absichtlich also man kann mich wieder löschen . sry war net extra. viel spaß noch bei eurer tour.

mfg simon


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2005)

dirtflames schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> sry hab mich nur ausversehen da angemeldet. war net absichtlich also man kann mich wieder löschen . sry war net extra. viel spaß noch bei eurer tour.
> 
> mfg simon


 
Hi Simon,

Danke für Deine Antwort.  
Ich konntes es auch kaum glauben , dass Du freiwillig vorbeikommen wolltest. 

Löschen kannst Du Deiner Eintrag nur selber. Musst aber nicht, ich weiß ja jetzt Bescheid.

Spass werden wir jede Menge haben bei dem Wetter.    

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (19. August 2005)

Martin, warum komme ich eigentlich immer mit deinem Dutzend Mückenstichen nach Hause, nachdem ich mit Dir durch die Hardt radele???  

Kannst Du Deinen Vorgarten nicht mal von diesen Viechern befreien??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Martin, warum komme ich eigentlich *immer* mit deinem Dutzend Mückenstichen nach Hause, nachdem ich mit Dir durch die Hardt radele???
> 
> Kannst Du Deinen Vorgarten nicht mal von diesen Viechern befreien??


 
Tipp: Streiche die Worte *"immer, nie, eigentlich"* aus Deinem Wortschatz.  


Bist Du noch nicht so oft mit mir gefahren, dass man auch nur annähernd von *"immer"* sprechen kannst. 
Weigere ich mich zu glauben, dass Du *"immer"* (d.h. ohne Ausnahme) mit einem Dutzend (nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger) Mückenstichen nach dem Fahrtechnikkurs aus der Hardt nach Hause kommst. 
Wieso kommst Du denn auf die Idee, dass die Viecher *"immer"* nur in meinem Vorgarten sind, wo ich *"eigentlich"* dort noch *"nie"* gestochen worden bin? 
Tja, Ingo, bist halt ein Süßer. Weißt ja, nur weibliche Mücken stechen.  Ahnte schon *"immer"*, dass DU *"eigentlich" "nie"* eine andere Wirkung auf das weibliche Geschlecht hast haben können. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (19. August 2005)

Was muss ich in stern.de lesen.

*Der Erklärbär geht in Rente*


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich in stern.de lesen.
> 
> *Der Erklärbär geht in Rente*


 
_"*Ist denn heut' schon wirklich Schluß?"*_

*"Heute ist nicht alle Tage - ich komm wieder - keine Frage!"*

*Paulchen Panther alias Erklärbär *

VG Martin

PS: Hätte mal Titelschutz anmelden sollen.


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> _"*Ist denn heut' schon wirklich Schluß?"*_
> 
> *"Heute ist nicht alle Tage - ich komm wieder - keine Frage!"*
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht war mein Posting etwas zu voreilig. Zwar gehe ich noch nicht in Rente, aber ...

ich könnte :kotz: und  dazu, ich bin im Augenblick so  , dass ich wie ein Rohrspatz  könnte.

War eben auf einer der üblichen STR- und FTK-Inspektionsrunden vor dem obligatorischem Donnerstagtermin (wenn er nicht gerade auf einen Mittwoch fällt ), und was vernehmen wir schon von Weitem:

MOTORSÄGENLÄRM und zwar von der verschärften Art. Die in den vergangenen Wochen entdeckten Markierung hatten mich schon nichts Gutes ahnen lassen. Doch dass meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen übertroffen wurden, wollte ich nicht wahrhaben.

Aber ...

die Vandalen sind in mein Lieblingstal eingebrochen und haben alles kurz und klein gehauen (gesägt).  

Die Schlüsselstellen I+II sind mit Bike nicht mehr erreichbar. Die komplette Talkerbe ist mit massigen Baumstämme zugeworfen. Zusätzlich wurden zwei Stämme längs auf den Trail gefällt. 

Der Chickenway neben der Schlüsselstelle I+II ist jetzt auf ca. 3 m Breite platt gewalzt. Der untere Teil des Trails ist nach den ersten Rückearbeiten eine einzige Schlammwüste mit bis zu einem halben Meter tiefe Fahrspuren, natürlich mit Schlamm und Wasser gefüllt.  

Auf dem Uphill-Rückweg über den Serpentinendownhilltrail sahen wir die böse vierachsige Vollerntemaschine im Wald stehen. Natürlich war die Bäume rechts und links von Trail mit einer Fällmarkierung versehen. 

Und heute war erst Montag, will sagen, ich möchte mir garnicht vorstellen, wie das bis Donnerstag aussieht.

FAZIT:

Ich schaue mir die nächsten Tage und Wochen erstmal an, was die das so veranstalten, und wie die die Trails/Wege zurücklassen.

*Bis auf weiteres sind die wöchentlichen Fahrtechnikkurse erstmal gecancelt.*

Da es ab Mitte September schon recht früh dunkel wird, ist mit einem Aufleben der donnerstäglichen FTK dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu rechnen.

*Ich werde in Abhängigkeit von Wetter an den kommenden Wochenenden hier in diesem Thread und im LMB Fahrtechniktouren (FTT) anbieten.*

Der reine Fahrtechnikübungsanteil ist natürlich geringer als bei den FTKs.

Wir fahren durchs Gelände (Rundkurs) und stoppen an interessanten Spots. Dort zeige ich dann auf Wunsch eine anwendbare Fahrtechnik. Jede(r) übt die dann ein paar mal, und weiter geht es dann. Der theoretische Ansatz rückt also in den Hintergrund, quasi weniger Gequatsche, mehr und intensivere Übungen. Also hauptsächlich 'Practice on Trails'.

So, das war es erstmal aus dem ehemaligen Singletrailparadies aus der Hardt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (22. August 2005)

Donnerwetter,

da hat´s sogar dem Volkerdie Sprache verschlagen ....


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

Hi Martin , herzliches Beileid uns allen. Ich glaube aber , dass Du nach ganz kurzer Zeit wieder interessante Stellen in der Hardt entdecken wirst. Bei den FTTs bin ich bestimmt öfter dabei. BTW: Unsere KFL- Tour   wird ja bald auch nur noch am Wochenende stattfinden können , oder kann man den KF irgendwie grossflächig beleuchten ? VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht war mein Posting etwas zu voreilig. Zwar gehe ich noch nicht in Rente, aber ...
> 
> ich könnte :kotz: und  dazu, ich bin im Augenblick so  , dass ich wie ein Rohrspatz  könnte.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (22. August 2005)

Ich sag ja, der Erklärbär hat das Geschehen in seinem Vorgarten nicht mehr im Griff  

Jetzt heul nicht rum und räum auf, Du Mädchen!!!


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag ja, der Erklärbär hat das Geschehen in seinem Vorgarten nicht mehr im Griff
> 
> Jetzt heul nicht rum und räum auf, Du Mädchen!!!


 
Passt mal bloß auf, dass der Erklärbär Euch nicht zum Arbeitseinsatz heranzitiert.

  

Aber jetzt warten wir erstmal ab, was von der Hardt noch übrig bleibt, und dann schauen wir mal weiter.  

Bis April/Mai 2006 werde ich wohl die Trails wieder frei gemacht haben. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. August 2005)

Hallo Martin,
das ist doch eine gute Gelegenheit, ein paar (vielleicht?) schon (fast?) in Vergessenheit geratene Projekte anzugehen:
1) Tour um Altenberg, wo ich Euch ein paar (insbesondere Uphill-) Schlüsselstellen zeigen könnte.
2) Tour an einem Samstag/Sonntag mit anschließender Grillparty.
3) Ringwalltour(en) 1 bis 9 (?).  
4) ...
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> das ist doch eine gute Gelegenheit, ein paar (vielleicht?) schon (fast?) in Vergessenheit geratene Projekte anzugehen:
> 1) Tour um Altenberg, wo ich Euch ein paar (insbesondere Uphill-) Schlüsselstellen zeigen könnte.


 
Gute Idee. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Tour an einem Samstag/Sonntag mit anschließender Grillparty.


 
Siehe Punkt: Vielleicht kann man ja das Nützliche mit dem Angenehmen verbinden. 




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Ringwalltour(en) 1 bis 9 (?).


 
Beziehen sich die Ziffernabgaben auf die Anzahl der Ringwalltouren oder nur auf die anzusteuernden Ringwälle in einer Tour? Letzteres kann ich noch schaffen, ersteres nicht.  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 4) ...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Nightride, z.B. schnuckeliger Downhilltrail fahren im Scheinwerferkegel?!  

Im Dunkel übrigens für die meisten viel einfacher, weil sie weniger angsteinflößende und -vergrößernde Traildetails sehen können.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (23. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Im Dunkel übrigens für die meisten viel einfacher, weil sie weniger angsteinflößende und -vergrößernde Traildetails sehen können.
> 
> VG Martin



Superstrategie   Ich verbinde dir gerne die Augen und schubs Dich dann runter, wenn Du das nächste Mal wimmernd   an der Kuppe der Schlüsselstelle stehst


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Superstrategie  Ich verbinde dir gerne die Augen und schubs Dich dann runter, wenn Du das nächste Mal wimmernd  an der Kuppe der Schlüsselstelle stehst


 
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 

Ich schrieb nichts von Augen verbinden, sondern von der verringerten Möglichkeit mangels tagesheller Ausleuchtung die Traildetails wahrzunehmen. 

Garnichts mehr sehen zu können, wird wohl bei den meisten eher angststeigerend empfunden. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (23. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Ich habe auch nichts von einer 100%- blickdichten Augenbinde gesagt, alter Nasenbär!!   

Wenn Du dich erst langsam an Deine persönliche Wahnehmungstrübungsgrenze herantasten willst, kein Thema. Aber vergiß es, Klarsichtfolie scheidet aus!!


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch nichts von einer 100%- blickdichten Augenbinde gesagt, alter Nasenbär!!
> 
> Wenn Du dich erst langsam an Deine persönliche Wahnehmungstrübungsgrenze herantasten willst, kein Thema. Aber vergiß es, Klarsichtfolie scheidet aus!!


 
Klar, Nasenhaarspalterbärchen  

Wovon reden wir hier eigentlich, von theoretischen Überlegungen oder von praktischen Erfahrungen?

Will sagen, wieviele Nightrides auf Trails mit oder ohne teildurchlässiger Augenbinden bist DU denn schon (mit-)gefahren? 

Also ich fand die vielen Male auch ohne teildurchlässiger Augenbinde schon ausreichend aufregend genug.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal zu einem Nigthride. Dannach weißt Du auch, warum man mich auch den Eulenbär nennt. 

VG Martin


----------



## FightingFalcon (23. August 2005)

[email protected]


das mit dem Kahlschlag in der Hardt müsste soweit ich    weiß die "liebe Stadt Bergisch Gladbach" sein, auch wenn ich mir da jetzt selbst die Asche auf das Haupt kippe   

Zumindest hat das Grünflächenamt da mal sowas erwähnt, aber ich kann mich ja mal, wenn ich wieder im Amt bin erkundigen und den da ein bisschen Feuer unterm Arsch machen, wenn dies weiterhilft    

Gibts denn nicht irgendwelche vergleichbaren Spots die sich zu erkunden lohnen so in der Nähe von Asselborn und Volbach/Herkenrath??? Ich meine mich da dunkel zu erinnnern, weiß aber nix ganz genaues!?

mfG Pierre


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mitgenommen werden sondern allein fahren , mein Tempo wird mir so langsam peinlich  . Ich werde irgendwie immer langsamer im Moment oder liegt das am Matschboden  Der Geko301 kann ja nahezu alles ... aber nicht so lange  Ich müsste schon einiges an Akkus mitnehmen. FTT prinzipiell gerne. Sonntag ist aber noch sehr unsicher bei mir. VG Guido


 
Ich ziehe das jetzt mal hier rüber, da hier ja die FTT angeboten werden sollen. 

Sonntag vormittag wollen wir (Ingo+Steve+Martin+?) eine 'FTT für Altherren' machen, quasi Martin and friends tour.

Entweder rund um Overath oder Best of Dhünntalsperre.

Beides ca. 40 km und ca. 800 hm

VG Martin

PS: Dass mit dem Matschboden geht nicht nur Dir so. Und wg Akkusätze;

In der DTM bekommen auch die Guten die Handicapzuladungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Wie geschrieben , im Prinzip gerne   - aber Sonntag wird es schwierig. Ich wollte schon länger am Samstagnachmittag auf Trailerkundungs-Tour gehen. Richtung Lüderich . VG Guido

*
EDIT* : Könnte sein dass es doch klappt . Alex hat leider immer noch kein bike. 





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ziehe das jetzt mal hier rüber, da hier ja die FTT angeboten werden sollen.
> 
> Sonntag vormittag wollen wir (Ingo+Steve+Martin+?) eine 'FTT für Altherren' machen, quasi Martin and friends tour.
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2005)

ich darf nicht bin nicht alt genug


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich darf nicht bin nicht alt genug




Sieht zu das Du an Dein bike kommst    dann fahren wir Samstag


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geschrieben , im Prinzip gerne  - aber Sonntag wird es schwierig. Ich wollte schon länger am Samstagnachmittag auf Trailerkundungs-Tour gehen. Richtung Lüderich . VG Guido


 
Da habe ich eine kleine feine Runde. Start und Ziel Technologiepark BGL.

In den östlichen Königsforst darüber und um den Lüderich, geilen Singeltrail runter bis zur Sülz, parallel bis Immekeppel und hoch nach Moitzfeld und zurück.

25 bis 30 km und ca. 600 hm.

Willst Du Track- und/oder Routendaten?

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich darf nicht bin nicht alt genug


 
Mit Altherrentour war nicht zwingend ein Mindestalter gemeint, sondern eine zu erwartende niedrige Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, also eher <= 15 km/h.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2005)

das ist ja klatt mein tempo  *bittet das mein fahhrad fertig ist *


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Danke im Voraus , Martin , sehr gerne - aber bitte nur MM - kompatibel    VG Guido 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich eine kleine feine Runde. Start und Ziel Technologiepark BGL.
> 
> In den östlichen Königsforst darüber und um den Lüderich, geilen Singeltrail runter bis zur Sülz, parallel bis Immekeppel und hoch nach Moitzfeld und zurück.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Altherrentour war nicht zwingend ein Mindestalter gemeint, sondern eine zu erwartende niedrige Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, also eher <= 15 km/h.
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
bitte doch etwas mehr Präzision(gerade von Dir!): die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (ohne Angabe der Länge der Tour und der gesamt gefahrenen HM) sagt überhaupt nichts über die Schwierigkeit einer Tour aus.
15 km/h fahre ich auch bei meinen Touren - lade Dich gerne dann zu dieser "Altherrentour" ein.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich eine kleine feine Runde. Start und Ziel Technologiepark BGL.
> 
> In den östlichen Königsforst darüber und um den Lüderich, geilen Singeltrail runter bis zur Sülz, parallel bis Immekeppel und hoch nach Moitzfeld und zurück.
> 
> ...



Jo, die sollten wir auch mal wieder fahren  Ich favorisiere sie als Wochentags-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geschrieben , im Prinzip gerne   - aber Sonntag wird es schwierig. Ich wollte schon länger am Samstagnachmittag auf Trailerkundungs-Tour gehen. Richtung Lüderich . VG Guido
> 
> *
> EDIT* : Könnte sein dass es doch klappt . Alex hat leider immer noch kein bike.




Hey, wäre doch super, wenn es klappt. Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen!!  Eine nette kleine Sonntagstour ist gut gegen Altherrenbierbauchansatz  
Ich hoffe, ich kann bis dahin meine aufkeimende Erkältung unterdrücken  

@Hama: Mich kann Martin mit der Altherrenbezeichnung auch nicht gemeint haben, ich bin noch unter 40   Aber wir fahren doch auch zur Betreuung mit, damit die debilen älteren Bikern heile wieder nach Hause kommen, oder?


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> @Hama: Mich kann Martin mit der Altherrenbezeichnung auch nicht gemeint haben, ich bin noch unter 40   Aber wir fahren doch auch zur Betreuung mit, damit die debilen älteren Bikern heile wieder nach Hause kommen, oder?




wenns bike da ist bin ich dabei


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke im Voraus , Martin , sehr gerne - aber bitte nur MM - kompatibel   VG Guido


 
Yep, schicke ich Dir auf die in der HFE angegebene E-Mail-Addy. Anmerkung zur Tour s.u.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> bitte doch etwas mehr Präzision(gerade von Dir!): die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (ohne Angabe der Länge der Tour und der gesamt gefahrenen HM) sagt überhaupt nichts über die Schwierigkeit einer Tour aus.
> 15 km/h fahre ich auch bei meinen Touren - lade Dich gerne dann zu dieser "Altherrentour" ein.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Bernd, ich bin und bleibe stets in meinen Angaben unpräzise, da ich dann weniger anecke. 
Im übrigen hatte ich einige Postings vorher geschrieben, ca. 40 km ca. 800 hm. Habe aber bewußt nicht wiederholt, um Verwirrung zu stiften. außerdem schrieb ich Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit* <= 15 km/h (in Worten kleiner gleich).*



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, die sollten wir auch mal wieder fahren  Ich favorisiere sie als Wochentags-Tour


 
Ja, finde ich auch. Startzeit sollt aber 18:00 Uhr sein. Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll, dass Du, Guido, sie erstmal mitfährst statt nachfährst. Eine Vorabinfo zu ein paar Spots ist schon sinnvoll.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wäre doch super, wenn es klappt. Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen!!  Eine nette kleine Sonntagstour ist gut gegen Altherrenbierbauchansatz
> Ich hoffe, ich kann bis dahin meine aufkeimende Erkältung unterdrücken


 
Ich trinke kein Bier, also kann ich auch keinen Altherrrenbierbauchansatz haben.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> @Hama: Mich kann Martin mit der Altherrenbezeichnung auch nicht gemeint haben, ich bin noch unter 40   *Aber wir fahren doch auch zur Betreuung mit*, damit die debilen älteren Bikern heile wieder nach Hause kommen, oder?


 
Pfleger Ingo, können Sie vielleicht gerade mal kommen?



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns bike da ist bin ich dabei


 
Klasse, obwohl ich noch nicht weiß bzw. wir vereinbart haben, wo es hin gehen soll.

Ich bevorzuge Gebiet Dhünntalsperre.

VG Martin


----------



## mike_tgif (26. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, finde ich auch. Startzeit sollt aber 18:00 Uhr sein. Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll, dass Du, Guido, sie erstmal mitfährst statt nachfährst. Eine Vorabinfo zu ein paar Spots ist schon sinnvoll.


Ich würde mich dabei gerne anschließen.
Nächste Woche wäre doch super - Wetter solls ja gutes geben. Wie wärs denn mit Mi. oder Do.?


----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich dabei gerne anschließen.
> Nächste Woche wäre doch super - Wetter solls ja gutes geben. Wie wärs denn mit Mi. oder Do.?



Mittwoch klingt gut, Donnerstag geht auch. Gibt es denn Dienstag eine KFL-Tour?


----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, obwohl ich noch nicht weiß bzw. wir vereinbart haben, wo es hin gehen soll.
> 
> Ich bevorzuge Gebiet Dhünntalsperre.
> 
> VG Martin



Also, ich hole Steve so um 10.00 ab. Dann können wir uns anschließend treffen. Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich dabei gerne anschließen.
> Nächste Woche wäre doch super - Wetter solls ja gutes geben. Wie wärs denn mit Mi. oder Do.?


 


			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch klingt gut, Donnerstag geht auch. Gibt es denn Dienstag eine KFL-Tour?


 
Mir egal, Hauptsache trocken.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hole Steve so um 10.00 ab. Dann können wir uns anschließend treffen. Wo?


 
Entweder treffen wir uns am Schöllerhöf (Parkplatz hinter Alterberg) zwischen 10:30-11:00 Uhr. Dann wird es eine große Runde für mich, da ich von Moitzfeld aus mit dem Bike anreise.

Oder aber Ihr kommt bei mir vorbei und nehmt mich mit?

VG Martin

PS: Machen wir aus der Sonntagstour eine inoffizielle "Martin & friends tour" oder einen offiziellen LMB-Termin (Eintragung Mittel/Mittel, für Anfänger ungeeignet)?


----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder treffen wir uns am Schöllerhöf (Parkplatz hinter Alterberg) zwischen 10:30-11:00 Uhr. Dann wird es eine große Runde für mich, da ich von Moitzfeld aus mit dem Bike anreise.
> 
> Oder aber Ihr kommt bei mir vorbei und nehmt mich mit?



Kann ich zwar machen, aber dann wird es eng im auto. auf dem hinweg oder rückweg?  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Machen wir aus der Sonntagstour eine inoffizielle "Martin & friends tour" oder einen offiziellen LMB-Termin (Eintragung Mittel/Mittel, für Anfänger ungeeignet)?



Wie Du willst, ich habe keine Abneigung gegen Mitfahrer, unabhängig von deren Symathiewerten für den Erklärbären.   

Also entscheide für Dich und setz es rein oder nicht. Übernimm mal Verantwortung in dieser Sache


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich zwar machen, aber dann wird es eng im auto. auf dem hinweg oder rückweg?


 
Am liebsten auf dem Hin- und Rückweg 

Wenn diesem Wunsch nicht entsprochen werden kann, dann lieber Rückweg. 

Wenns nicht anderes geht, dann fahre ich mit Bike hin- und zurück. Sind dann eben ca. 30 km und zwischen 300-600 hm (je nach Route) mehr auf der Uhr.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du willst, ich habe keine Abneigung gegen Mitfahrer, unabhängig von deren Symathiewerten für den Erklärbären.
> 
> Also entscheide für Dich und setz es rein oder nicht. Übernimm mal Verantwortung in dieser Sache


 
Will keine Verantwortung, will frei und spontan sein. Samstag wäre mir lieber, oder doch vielleicht heute, oder doch lieber grillen, oder zelten und saufen, oder ...

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

offizielle Einladung zur ersten Fahrtechniktour mit dem einzigwahren Erklärbären.

Wann: Sonntag, den 28.08.2005
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Schöllerhof in Odenthal-Altenberg
Sammelzeit: 10:45 Uhr
Startzeit: 11:00 Uhr 
Tourdaten: ca. 40 km und ca. 800 hm, Dauer 3-4 Nettofahrzeit  

Eintragen bitte hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

Angesprochen und eingeladen sind alle TeilnehmerInnen der in diesem Jahr abgehaltenen Fahrtechnikkurse, d.h. Haftungsfreistellungserklärung liegt mir vor.

Für alle anderen gilt: Die Geschwindigkeits- und Technikanforderung wird mit "Mittel" angegeben. Dennoch ist die Tour nicht für AnfängerInnen oder Personen mit geringem konditionellem und fahrtechnischem Fähigkeiten geeignet. Wer dennoch mit fahren möchte, obwohl er/sie in diesem Jahr noch an keinem Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer teilgenommen hat, kann dies nur, wenn mir vor Tourstart eine per PC ausgefüllte und unterschriebene haftungsfreistellungserklärung vorliegt.(Blankoformulare nehme ich aus Gewichtsersparnisgründen nicht mit )

Bei Fragen: PM, E-Mail oder FON

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (26. August 2005)

Danke und was mache ich jetzt am Sonntag   

BTW: Mein vorderer Schaltzug ist doch glatt am letzten Dienstag so in Anspruch genommen worden  dass er stark angerissen ist und ausgetauscht werden muss.  Na sowas   

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Machen wir aus der Sonntagstour eine inoffizielle "Martin & friends tour" oder einen offiziellen LMB-Termin (Eintragung Mittel/Mittel, für Anfänger ungeeignet)?



Mittel/Mittel topt ja mein Angebot von Samstag (langsam/mittel).
Davon lass ich mich doch gerne anlocken   

Muss aber Punkt 16:00 Uhr in Wipperfürth sein.


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke und was mache ich jetzt am Sonntag
> 
> BTW: Mein vorderer Schaltzug ist doch glatt am letzten Dienstag so in Anspruch genommen worden  dass er stark angerissen ist und ausgetauscht werden muss. Na sowas
> 
> VG Guido


 
Angabe dient nur zur Abschreckung, damit nicht BikerInnen mitfahren wollen, die noch langsamer sind als wir.

Ingo hat mich in einem mitleiderregenden Telefonat um Gnade für ihn und Steve angebettelt.  Und ich mit meinem weichen, schwachen Herz habe Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen. 

Lies doch bitte mal die Tourangabe: ca. 40 km ca. 800 hm *Nettofahrzeit 3-4 Stunden*

*Das entspricht einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 10,0-13,3 km/h. (laaaangsaaaaam)*
*Das ist Altherrentempo, ohne echte Altherren jetzt beleidigen zu wollen. *
*Memm jetzt hier nicht rum, sondern trage Dich sofort ein.  *

Den Bikeshop meines Vertrauens findest Du in meiner Signatur. Sag' Michael, ich hätte Dich zu ihm geschickt. Rufe am besten jetzt noch an und heule ihm die Ohren voll, damit Du morgen ab 10:00 Uhr Dein Bike für eine Blitzreparatur bringen kannst.

Stell Dich der Herausforderung. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mittel/Mittel topt ja mein Angebot von Samstag (langsam/mittel).
> Davon lass ich mich doch gerne anlocken
> 
> *Muss aber Punkt 16:00 Uhr in Wipperfürth sein.*


 
Dient zur Abschreckung, Stundenmittel wird zwischen 10,0-13,3 km/h liegen. Ich würde mir Stützräder mitnehmen, bei der langsamen Bewegung fällst Du mir sicher vom Bike. 

*Selbstgewähltes Schicksal. Wenn wir Dir zu langsam sind, mußt Du halt vorfahren bzw. umdisponieren.*

Falls wir an einigen Spots ein paar Durchgänge fahren, sind wir sicherlich um 15:00 Uhr noch nicht wieder am Schöllerhof. Und dann könnte Schöllerhof -> Wipperfürth in (deutlich) weniger als 1 Stunde eine schnelle Fahrt werden.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (26. August 2005)

Das Untere hätte ich besser mal befolgt. Aber es gibt ja auch Torstens wunderbare Mountainbike page mit der Werkstatt. Dort steht steht wie man einen Schaltzug wechselt. Man sollte 1 Schraube lösen. Ich habe dagegen 3 Schrauben gelöst. Nun habe ich den kompletten Schaltapparat in Einzelteilen vor mir.   Nicht uninteressnt , aber ich hoffe dass ich den Kram wieder gescheit zusammenbekomme. Sonst gehe ich ins Wasser ,   , stimmt aber trotzdem nun gehts ins Schwimmbad. 

Zur Herausforderung: Ich wollte schon länger mal wie der der Lenz nach Delgado  Ausschau halten     

Kleiner Witz am Rande  VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Den Bikeshop meines Vertrauens findest Du in meiner Signatur. Sag' Michael, ich hätte Dich zu ihm geschickt. Rufe am besten jetzt noch an und heule ihm die Ohren voll, damit Du morgen ab 10:00 Uhr Dein Bike für eine Blitzreparatur bringen kannst.
> 
> Stell Dich der Herausforderung.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das Untere hätte ich besser mal befolgt. Aber es gibt ja auch Torstens wunderbare Mountainbike page mit der Werkstatt. Dort steht steht wie man einen Schaltzug wechselt. Man sollte 1 Schraube lösen. Ich habe dagegen 3 Schrauben gelöst. Nun habe ich den kompletten Schaltapparat in Einzelteilen vor mir.  Nicht uninteressnt , aber ich hoffe dass ich den Kram wieder gescheit zusammenbekomme. Sonst gehe ich ins Wasser ,  , stimmt aber trotzdem nun gehts ins Schwimmbad.


 
Ingo ist auch schon ein echter Fan vom www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de. Der fährt sogar von KölnCity zum Michael, um sich eine Dämpferpumpe zu kaufen. 
Michael ist halt ein Guru mit heilenden Händen.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Herausforderung: Ich wollte schon länger mal wie der der Lenz nach Delgado  Ausschau halten
> 
> Kleiner Witz am Rande  VG Guido


 
Ausschau halten durch Radarscan?   
Ich glaube kaum, dass Deine Optik die Geschwindigkeit und die Raumgewinnung von Michael @Delgado auflösen kann. 

Du, Lenz, Du.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo hat mich in einem mitleiderregenden Telefonat um Gnade für ihn und Steve angebettelt.  Und ich mit meinem weichen, schwachen Herz habe Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen.
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Du sollst nicht lügen und nicht an  der Pattextube schnüffeln!!   Noch so eine Abweichung von der Wahrheit und mein Fahrdienst für Sonntag ist gestrichen!


----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Davon lass ich mich doch gerne anlocken



Freu mich wie jeck auf ein Wiedersehen


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst nicht lügen und nicht an der Pattextube schnüffeln!!  Noch so eine Abweichung von der Wahrheit und mein Fahrdienst für Sonntag ist gestrichen!


 
Nagut  , dann streiche ich das halt mit dem "weichen, schwachen" Herz. 

VG Martin

PS: Ich glaube, ich muss mir morgen erstmal neue Bremsbläge besorgen. 

Der Bikeshop meines Vertrauens hatte keine mehr und konnte trotz sofort eingeleiteter Telefonkette bis morgen früh keine besorgen. 

Na, werde ich wohl morgen früh zu H&S fahren müssen.


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Freu mich wie jeck auf ein Wiedersehen


 
Selber Lügenbaron   

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2005)

wo ist den am sonntag treffen bzw wie kommt man da hin ?


----------



## Papa Ratzi (26. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, werde ich wohl morgen früh zu H&S fahren müssen.




viel Spaß bei "Höflichkeit & Service"....


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Papa Ratzi schrieb:
			
		

> viel Spaß bei "Höflichkeit & Service"....


 
Danke, Dein Segen möge mir höfliche und bereitwillige   Menschen zuführen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (26. August 2005)

Scheint ein guter Laden zu sein. Holger (SIT) schwärmte auch davon. Der hat doch auch custom bikes. Sahen echt nett aus.  Ich glaube ich haben einen Fehler gemacht mit meinem Reparaturversuch.  Mein S6 ist ja keine 3 Monate alt und schon zwei Züge kaputt. Müsste es da nicht eine Garantie/Kulanz geben. 

Keine Smilies- Jetzt bin zur Abwechslung mal groggy durchs Plantschen. 

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo ist auch schon ein echter Fan vom www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de. Der fährt sogar von KölnCity zum Michael, um sich eine Dämpferpumpe zu kaufen.
> Michael ist halt ein Guru mit heilenden Händen.


----------



## Montana (27. August 2005)

Hallo Co(?)Guide   , ich hätte ja auch Lust . Wird bestimmt launig .Es könnte leider etwas eng wegen anderer aehmmm Verpflichtungen werden. Sollte ich fahren nehme ich Dich natürlich  mit. Suche Dir aber bitte auch eine Alternative. Bus/Bahn kannst aber vergessen .... oder Leute  ? Mittem bike anreisen auch   VG Guido (Bis nachher)



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist den am sonntag treffen bzw wie kommt man da hin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: Ich glaube, ich muss mir morgen erstmal neue Bremsbläge besorgen.


 
So, die FTT scheitert nicht mehr an runtergebremsten Beläge. 
Jetzt mache gleich mal eine kleine Inspektion  und brems danach bei einer Hund-Bike-Hardt-Tour (schieben und tragen wg. Fällarbeiten inkl.) meine Beläge ein.  

Weil ich faul bin, lass ich mich mehrmals auf Tempo 40 ziehen und brems dann wieder ab. 

VG Martin

PS: So ein Hausmammut hat doch manchmal seine Vorteile.


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Hausmammut hatte keine Lust. Zwei Runden um den Hackberg, am Schloß vorbei und runter zum Rathausund zurück, und die Dinger ziehen wieder. Schleifen ist auch schon fast weg.

"Bereit, wenn Sie es sind!"  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (27. August 2005)

Hallo ,  nun ist es leider Fakt. Ich könnte mich zerrreissen   aber es geht nicht. Ich kann die 1 . FTT leider doch nicht mitmachen. Ich war mit Alex  von 15:00 bis 20:30 unterwgs .   Das war mein bike-budget fürs Wochenende . Ich hoffe aufs nächste Mal

Euch viel Spass . VG Guido




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Co(?)Guide   , ich hätte ja auch Lust . Wird bestimmt launig .Es könnte leider etwas eng wegen anderer aehmmm Verpflichtungen werden. Sollte ich fahren nehme ich Dich natürlich  mit. Suche Dir aber bitte auch eine Alternative. Bus/Bahn kannst aber vergessen .... oder Leute  ? Mittem bike anreisen auch   VG Guido (Bis nachher)


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

kleiner Rückblickt auf die erste FTT, die dann kurzer Hand in AHT umbenannt wurde.

Überpünktlichst fuhren wir, Bernd @Bernd_aus_Holz, Ingo @Hilljumper und Martin @juchhu, los. Zu pünktlich, da ich nicht wußte, dass sich Gene @Badehose noch angemeldet hatte. Da er aber einfach der Lärmschleppe von Bernd hinterfuhr  , hatte er uns auf Höhe von Alterberg eingeholt.

Jetzt sollte es über steile, ausgesetzte Trails, normale Trails und FABs über verschlungene Streckenführung (Orginalton Bernd: "O Mann, was fahren wir denn erst hier hoch, wenn wir jetzt doch sofort wieder die Höhenmeter im anschließenden Downhill vernichten?!" Antwort Martin: "Wir wollen auf dem Weg nicht verkommen lassen!") in Richtung Hauptstaumauer Dhünntalsperre, um dort den ersten Tankstop vorzunehmen. Kurz vorher hatte uns Bernd verlassen müssen   , weil zuhause mehrere auf den Grillmeister und Küchenfee in einer Person warteten.

So fuhren wir weiter gegen den Uhrzeigersinn am südlichen Ufer. Wie durch Zufall gelangten wir unabsichtlich auf den Wirtschaftsweg am Ufer. Leider verboten, aber traumhaft. Bei nächster Gelegenheit haben wir ihn dann verlassen und sind auf der geplanten Route weitergefahren.
An der nordöstlich Vorstaustufe haben wir dann nochmal was eingeworfen, um die letzten zwei Anstiege bis zum Eingang Linnefetrail zu überstehen. Von dort sind wir dann ziemlich zügig den Trail in seiner voll Länge runtergedüst, um am Haus Maria in der Aue auf den FAB in Richtung Schöllerhof abzubiegen.

Nach ziemlich genau 4 Stunden waren wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt. Und am Schöllerhof war der Bär los. Ich glaube, wir hätten unseren Parkplatz versteigern können.

Ein paar Daten (Angaben MagicMaps 1.5.6a DVD):

Länge: 41,37 km
hm: 886,8 m (SA=100)
V-Max: 79 km/h (meine )
(FUGAWI 3.1.4.881 ohne Korrektur der Verbindungsabrisse 907,97 hm, d.h. Höhenmeterauswertung nach aufgezeichneten GPS-Daten)

2D- Karte:







3D-Karte:






*Blickrichtung südsüdwest von Dabringhause den Linnefetrail hinunter*

Profil:






Fazit: Schöne Tour mit einem guten Mix, aus minimalem Straßenanteil, FABs und vielen Singletrails sowie geilen Übungsspots, wenn wir sie denn mehrmals angefahren hätten.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (29. August 2005)

Ja, das war schon eine ziemliche klasse Tour, auch wenn ich nach der letzten Steigung hätte  :kotz: können.   

Aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Für das Entfernen der Schlammkrusten an meinen Waden und am Bike habe ich deutlich länger gebraucht als für den Verzehr der beiden Tortenstücke, die ich mir nach der Tour gegönnt habe


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das war schon eine ziemliche klasse Tour, auch wenn ich nach der letzten Steigung hätte :kotz: können.


 
Wie gut, dass ich den Weg kannte und die Anstieg durchgezählt hatte. So eine Ansage "Letzter Anstieg vor dem Linnefetrail!" kann doch nochmal enorm Reserven freisetzen .



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Für das Entfernen der Schlammkrusten an meinen Waden und am Bike habe ich deutlich länger gebraucht als für den Verzehr der beiden Tortenstücke, die ich mir nach der Tour gegönnt habe


 
Bei mir waren es zwei fette Teller mit Pasta und Hackfleich-Tomaten-Sauce. 
Vielleicht sollten wir beim nächsten Mal doch diese Hochdruckgartensprühflasche mitnehmen. Wenn dieser bergische Schlamm erstmal am Bike getrocknet ist, bekommt man ihn um so schwerer ab.

Ich finde, daß eine Pasta-Runde als Alternative zum Grillen nach einer Martin&friends Tour auch ein guter Abschluß sein kann. Schade, dass ich die Pasta alleine essen mußte. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (29. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, daß eine Pasta-Runde als Alternative zum Grillen nach einer Martin&friends Tour auch ein guter Abschluß sein kann. Schade, dass ich die Pasta alleine essen mußte.
> 
> VG Martin



Schade ist lediglich, dass Du diese Möglichkeit erst in Betracht ziehst, nachdem Du das Nudelwerk im Alleingang vernichtet hast   Das rächt sich am nächsten Berg, warte ab  

Andererseits.....was blieb Dir übrig.....ohne Freunde   Wir haben Dich nur begleitet, damit Du nicht vereinsamst, wußtest Du das nicht????  

So eine Erklärbär-Vormittagsbetreuung ist übrigens nicht billg, auch wenn Deine Wortfrequenz mit zunehmender Tour- und Steigungslänge deutlich abnahm


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ist lediglich, dass Du diese Möglichkeit erst in Betracht ziehst, nachdem Du das Nudelwerk im Alleingang vernichtet hast  Das rächt sich am nächsten Berg, warte ab


 
Nur selber essen macht dick. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits.....was blieb Dir übrig.....ohne Freunde  Wir haben Dich nur begleitet, damit Du nicht vereinsamst, wußtest Du das nicht????


 
Danke für Deinen Therapiean-/einsatz.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Erklärbär-Vormittagsbetreuung ist übrigens nicht billg, auch wenn Deine Wortfrequenz mit zunehmender Tour- und Steigungslänge deutlich abnahm


 
Wenn ich mein Bike schiebe, werde ich immer demütig still.  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ...
> 1. Überpünktlichst fuhren wir, Bernd @Bernd_aus_Holz, Ingo @Hilljumper und Martin @juchhu, los. Zu pünktlich, da ich nicht wußte, dass sich Gene @Badehose noch angemeldet hatte. Da er aber einfach der Lärmschleppe von Bernd hinterfuhr  , hatte er uns auf Höhe von Alterberg eingeholt.
> ...


Hallo Martin,
1. Du weißt doch, daß ich ein sehr kommunikativer Mensch bin  . 
2. Wenn Zitate, dann auch richtig. Ich hatte gesagt:"Warum fahren wir erst hoch, wenn wir anschließend die Hähenmeter auf einer Forstautobahn vernichten". 
Wenn Du wissen willst, was ich meine, können wir ja mal gemeinsam eine von mir angebotene Tour ab Schöllerhof fahren: dann aber ausschließlich technisch anspruchsvolle Up- und downhills (letztere schiebe ich natürlich nur  ) - ohne Waldautobahnen. Falls doch noch (wider Erwarten) andere Teilnehmer sich anmelden sollten, erschließt sich diesen dann ggf. auch die ausufernde Diskussion über das Verhältnis von HM und gefahrenen km   .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 1. Du weißt doch, daß ich ein sehr kommunikativer Mensch bin  .
> 2. Wenn Zitate, dann auch richtig. Ich hatte gesagt:"Warum fahren wir erst hoch, wenn wir anschließend die Hähenmeter auf einer Forstautobahn vernichten".


 
Auch eine FAB kann mit geschottertem Belag und ausgesetzten Regenablaufrinnen  kurviger Streckenführung im schnellen Downhill fahrtechnisch durchaus seinen Reiz haben bzw. fahrtechnisch Sinn machen. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du wissen willst, was ich meine, können wir ja mal gemeinsam eine von mir angebotene Tour ab Schöllerhof fahren: dann aber ausschließlich technisch anspruchsvolle Up- und downhills (letztere schiebe ich natürlich nur  ) - ohne Waldautobahnen. Falls doch noch (wider Erwarten) andere Teilnehmer sich anmelden sollten, erschließt sich diesen dann ggf. auch die ausufernde Diskussion über das Verhältnis von HM und gefahrenen km  .
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Gerne und wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden haben, auch ohne FABs zubefahren, quasi nur Trails?  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gerne und wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden haben, auch ohne FABs zubefahren, quasi nur Trails?
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank für den dezenten Hinweis  ; wir legen ja sehr viel Wert auf Genauigkeit!
Also ganz ohne Straßen und WAB´s wird es selbst bei mir nicht gehen; Ich würde versuchen den Straßen- und WAB-Anteil auf unter 5 % zu beschränken.
Was hältst Du von Sonntag vormittag (9.30 Uhr ab Schöllerhof - oder zu früh?) ?
Falls Du mitkommst, stelle ich einen Termin ins LMB: Up and down im Bergischen Land; Dauer ca. 3 Stunden bis gegen Mittag - Viele HM.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Wo ist eigentlich der Martin       ?


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich der Martin       ?



Brütet über 'ner Ausrede für Sonntag


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> vielen Dank für den dezenten Hinweis  ; wir legen ja sehr viel Wert auf Genauigkeit!
> Also ganz ohne Straßen und WAB´s wird es selbst bei mir nicht gehen; Ich würde versuchen den Straßen- und WAB-Anteil auf unter 5 % zu beschränken.
> Was hältst Du von Sonntag vormittag (9.30 Uhr ab Schöllerhof - oder zu früh?) ?
> ...


 
Danke für Dein Angebot , ich kann es leider nicht wahrnehmen.  
Bin diese Woche noch nicht aufs Bike gekommen. Stecke mitten in zwei Projekten und werde mich mit ihnen auch am Wochenende beschäftigen dürfen. Falls ich am WE aus meinem Büro herauskomme, und es nicht regnet, werde ich bestenfalls eine Inspektionsrunde in der Hardt drehen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich der Martin ?


 
Immer hier bzw. da und wacht über Euch!  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Brütet über 'ner Ausrede für Sonntag


 
Wen interessierts?  

VG Martin


----------



## slotrace (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Martin,

bietest Du dieses Jahr auch noch Fahrtechnikkurse an? Meine Frau und ich hätten interesse (ab April).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

slotrace schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> bietest Du dieses Jahr auch noch Fahrtechnikkurse an? Meine Frau und ich hätten interesse (ab April).
> 
> ...





Hallo Michael.

Wir warten auch schon sehnsüchtig auf einen Termin für die diesjährigen Kurse. Da werden wir dann auch dabei sein.


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Hoffen dann auf gutes Grillwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (8. Januar 2006)

Wenns zeitlich passt, hätte ich auch durchaus Interesse und würde gerne vorbei kommen ...


----------



## juchhu (3. März 2006)

slotrace schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> bietest Du dieses Jahr auch noch Fahrtechnikkurse an? Meine Frau und ich hätten interesse (ab April).
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,

habe leider Dein Posting übersehen. Ja, ich werde wieder Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten (Ende April / Anfang Mai). Diese werden dann etwas anders organisiert und vorzugsweise an Wochenenden als (Halb)Tageskurse angeboten. An einem Wochentag werde ich wahrscheinlich nur von Mitte/Ende Juni bis etwa Anfang August anbieten.

Wenn Du Fragen hast, kannst Du mir auch direkt eine PM senden.



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> *(1)* Wir warten auch schon sehnsüchtig auf einen Termin für die diesjährigen Kurse.* (2)*Da werden wir dann auch dabei sein.
> 
> ...




Sehnsucht erwächst aber eher aus Liebe als aus Hass.  
Und es werden wohl Termin*e *werden. 
Ich hatte den Eindruck gewonnen, dass es auch ohne mich sehr gut geht/fährt.
Das hoffe ich auch.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns zeitlich passt, hätte ich auch durchaus Interesse und würde gerne vorbei kommen ...


 
Schade, dass Du kein grundsätzliches Interesse hast (immer diese Konjunktiv-Konstruktionen ).

Spass bei Seite  . Infos s.o.

Alles weitere wird in diesem Thread angekündigt.

VG Martin

PS: Nach dem ganzen Ergofahren muss ich erstmal wieder meine Stützräder anschrauben. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen guten (äh besseren) Fahrtechnikguide empfehlen?


----------



## Knallar (3. März 2006)

Geht wieder los?


----------



## juchhu (3. März 2006)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Geht wieder los?


 
Kann sich nur noch um Sekunden (innerhalb von Minuten, Stunden, Tagen, Wochen oder knapp zwei Monate) handeln.

Klar, will schließlich auch in meiner Freizeit andere mit meinem (Besser)Wissen und ggf. (Besser)Können quälen. Alte Beraterkrankheit. 

Man sieht sich. 

VG Martin


----------



## Mathok (3. März 2006)

Sollten die Kurse am Wochenende stattfinden würde ich auch Interesse anmelden. 
Gehe davon aus, dass es sich wieder um Kurse handelt die einem die Grundlagentechniken vermitteln?!

lg
Mathok


----------



## Splash (3. März 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass Du kein grundsätzliches Interesse hast (immer diese Konjunktiv-Konstruktionen ).
> 
> Spass bei Seite  . Infos s.o.



Doch - ich habe grundsätzliches Interesse und lerne immer gerne was dabei.   Allerdings muss es auch zeitlich passen 

Dann bringe ich auch meinen Erklärbären mit


----------



## juchhu (3. März 2006)

Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten die Kurse am Wochenende stattfinden würde ich auch Interesse anmelden.
> Gehe davon aus, dass es sich wieder um Kurse handelt die einem die *Grundlagentechniken *vermitteln?!
> 
> lg
> Mathok


 
Ja, anfänglich. 

Wie der Erklärbär immer sagt:

"Vom Einfachen zum Schwierigen und vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten!"

Also step by step. Und jetzt mit neuem integrativen Themenkonzept.  



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Doch - ich *habe grundsätzliches Interesse und lerne immer gerne was dabei.*  Allerdings muss es auch zeitlich passen
> 
> Dann bringe ich auch meinen Erklärbären mit


 
Klare Aussage im Indikativ, so liebe ich das. 

Auf die große Zusammenkunft der Erklärbären.  

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (3. März 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die große Zusammenkunft der Erklärbären.
> 
> VG Martin



Wenn ich schon mal vorstellen darf


----------



## Knallar (4. März 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sich nur noch um Sekunden (innerhalb von Minuten, Stunden, Tagen, Wochen oder knapp zwei Monate) handeln.
> 
> Klar, will schließlich auch in meiner Freizeit andere mit meinem (Besser)Wissen und ggf. (Besser)Können quälen. Alte Beraterkrankheit.
> 
> ...



Nix gegen Berater...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bergezwerg (8. März 2006)

Wenn die Kurse am Wochenende stattfinden, würde ich mit meinem Mann auch gerne teilnehmen. Ich habe mit dem MTB letztes Jahr angefangen - bin also ein absolutes Greenhorn (auf dem Bike). Mein Mann kann da schon ein wenig mehr. 

Wo finden die Kurse den statt? Werden die im LMB eingetragen?


----------



## juchhu (8. März 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Kurse am Wochenende stattfinden, würde ich mit meinem Mann auch gerne teilnehmen. Ich habe mit dem MTB letztes Jahr angefangen - bin also ein absolutes Greenhorn (auf dem Bike). Mein Mann kann da schon ein wenig mehr.
> 
> Wo finden die Kurse den statt? Werden die im LMB eingetragen?


 
Tach,

in den vorigen Jahren (2004 und 2005  ) fanden die Fahrtechnikkurse in der Hardt statt. Dies ist ein ca. 3,5 km² großes Waldstück nördlich von Bergisch Gladbach Moitzfeld. Von der Autobahnabfahrt Moitzfeld (AS20) an der A4 ist es in weniger als 10 Autominuten zu erreichen.

Das Gelände ist ideal zum Üben, da viele unterschiedliche Übungsspots mit kurzer Anfahrtszeit dicht bei einanderliegen. Zwischen dem höchsten und niedrigstem Geländepunkt liegen ca. 120 hm, sodaß einige sehr schöne Singletrails aber auf kurze, knackige Up- und Downhills schnell erreicht werden können. Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz östlich gelegen vom Naturfreundhaus Hardt.

Alle weiteren Infos wegen Termin, Dauer und Lehrinhalte werden hier und im LMB gepostet. Erfahrungsgemäß ist ein Übersehen (fast ) unmöglich, oder anderes ausgedrückt, versteht es @juchhu alias Erklärbär, dass Klappern zum Handwerk gehört. 

VG Martin

PS: Leider haben die winterlichen Holzfäll- und -rückearbeiten die Wege (fast alle ) in der Hardt in mehr oder minder (starke) Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Daher kann es sinnvoll sein, auf den Lüderich (zwischen Untereschbach und Overath südlich gelegenes hügeliges Waldgebiet mit ca. 150 hm ausgeprägterem Geländepotential) auszuweichen.

PPS: Weiss einer der Localguides um den derzeitigen Stand der Holzfäll- und -rückearbeiten auf dem Lüderich?


----------



## Scaramouche (23. Mai 2006)

Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer Drei..., zwei..., eins..., die neuen Fahrtechnikkurse sind da. 
Auf die neuen LMB-Termine achten! 



HuHu Juchhu,
bin ich blind oder so?  
Wann geht es den los?  

Ich brauch Training, damit ich die "schweren" Touren im 7gebirge mithalten kann. 

Lissy


----------



## juchhu (23. Mai 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer Drei..., zwei..., eins..., die neuen Fahrtechnikkurse sind da.
> Auf die neuen LMB-Termine achten!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Lissy,

tja, diesmal ist im Saisonstart der Fahrtechnikkurse etwas der Wurm drin.
Erst haben sie meine Spielwiese (die Hardt in Bergisch Gladbach www.juchhu.de) weitesgehend zerstört, und ich habe in vielen Stunden die meisten Trails und Übungsspots wieder 'aufgeräumt.
Dann hat mein Bike geschwächelt, und nun ist das Wetter absolut beschi$$en.

Und so wie das im Augenblick aussieht, wird es erst im Juni losgehen, da bis Ende Mai nur Regenwetter angekündigt ist.

Aber nun zur Dir:

Du willst bei 'schweren' Touren im 7GB mithalten, was wahrscheinlich soviel heißen soll, alles soll fahrbar sein, ohne absteigen zu müssen.

Was hindert Dich denn bis jetzt daran, bzw. was klappt denn nicht?

VG Martin


----------



## Scaramouche (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Martin,

mein Problem sind Wurzeltrails, besonders wenn es vorher geregnet hat und die Dinger dann auch noch rutschig sind. Und wenn dann noch Kurven dazukommen, dann streikt mein innerer Schweinehund komplett und ich steig ab  .
Einfach ausprobieren ohne Fangzaun, Matten oder ähnliche Weichei-Dämpfer traue ich mich nicht mehr, nachdem ich mir schon einige böse Prellungen zugezogen habe  

So und nun fahren die doch so tolle Touren im Siebengebirge und ich trau mich nicht mit, siehe heute abend.


----------



## juchhu (23. Mai 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> mein Problem sind Wurzeltrails, besonders wenn es vorher geregnet hat und die Dinger dann auch noch rutschig sind. Und wenn dann noch Kurven dazukommen, dann streikt mein innerer Schweinehund komplett und ich steig ab  .
> Einfach ausprobieren ohne Fangzaun, Matten oder ähnliche Weichei-Dämpfer traue ich mich nicht mehr, *nachdem ich mir schon einige böse Prellungen zugezogen habe  *
> ...


 
So, jetzt legen wir uns mal auf die Couch.  

Woran liegts?

Falsche Halte-, Lenk- oder Bremstechnik oder/und falsche Fahrwerksabstimmung, d.h. wann ist in welcher Situation was passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (23. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt legen wir uns mal auf die Couch.
> 
> Woran liegts?
> 
> Falsche Halte-, Lenk- oder Bremstechnik oder/und falsche Fahrwerksabstimmung, d.h. wann ist in welcher Situation was passiert?



 @Martin alias Juchhu: Wie wäre es mit einer Ergänzung zu deinen Fahrtechnik Seminaren, VIRTUELLE FAHRTECHNIK SEMINARE.. 

Auch in der entwickelnden Industrie wird sich viel von der virtuellen Welt versprochen, um immer effizenter und damit billiger zu werden  

Wenn du soweit bist, hätte ich auch ne Frage


----------



## Balu. (23. Mai 2006)

> Einfach ausprobieren ohne Fangzaun, Matten oder ähnliche Weichei-Dämpfer traue ich mich nicht mehr, nachdem ich mir schon einige böse Prellungen zugezogen habe



Damit bist du nicht alleine ... scheint aber ein typisch deutsches Problem zu sein.

Der Versuch vorher jedwedes Risiko im Vorfeld abzuschätzen ... Wie viel Angst werde ich haben ? Wieviel Risiko gehe ich da ein ? Wieviel Schmerzen muss ich schlimmstenfalls ertragen ?

Das führt uns zu Zeiten in denen Massenströme an Bikern mit Sesselliften zu preparierten Strecken geshuttelt werden um sich ihr bisschen Nervenkitzel abzuholen ... schöne neue Bikewelt !


----------



## Delgado (23. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie viel Angst werde ich haben ? Wieviel Risiko gehe ich da ein ? Wieviel Schmerzen muss ich schlimmstenfalls ertragen ?



Ich geh' einfach immer vom Schlimmsten aus  

Viel wichtiger sind Fragen wie:

Einweg-Grill oder Stand-Grill
Steak oder Wurst 
Kölsch oder Weizen
Zelten oder .... 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## juchhu (23. Mai 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin alias Juchhu: Wie wäre es mit einer Ergänzung zu deinen Fahrtechnik Seminaren, *VIRTUELLE FAHRTECHNIK SEMINARE*..
> 
> Auch in der entwickelnden Industrie wird sich viel von der virtuellen Welt versprochen, um immer effizenter und damit billiger zu werden
> 
> Wenn du soweit bist, hätte ich auch ne Frage


 
Das Problem dabei ist die mangelnde Rückkopplung.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum sich soviele BikerInnen mit Fahrtechnikbüchern, -videos bzw. -DVDs so schwer tun.

Mann/Frau liest es sich durch bzw. sieht es sich an, und alles scheint klar zu sein. Dann auf dem Bike und im Gelände ist plötzlich alles ganz anders.

Der 'Trick' an meinen Fahrtechnikübungen liegt in der Aufteilung der einzelnen Bewegungsabläufe und den separaten Übungen, die dann Stück für Stück zusammengebaut werden (zum Teil auch über mehrere Kurse/Termine). Natürlich die gebrüllten, aber liebgemeinten Korrekturanweisungen das Salz in (meiner) Suppe. 

Also vom Einfachen zum Schwierigen und vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es wird keine virtuellen Fahrtechnikkurse geben.

PS:



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh' einfach immer vom Schlimmsten aus
> 
> Viel wichtiger sind Fragen wie:
> 
> ...


 
Dieses könnten wir doch mal virtuell üben.


----------



## Scaramouche (23. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt legen wir uns mal auf die Couch.
> 
> Woran liegts?
> 
> Falsche Halte-, Lenk- oder Bremstechnik oder/und falsche Fahrwerksabstimmung, d.h. wann ist in welcher Situation was passiert?


 
Vermutlich kommt alles zusammen  

Passiert: bergab, auf ne`Wurzel gekommen, beim 1.mal hab ich die Wurzel falsch erwischt und beim 2.mal auf der Wurzel gebremst, dann weggerutscht und nicht aus`m Klick rausgekommen. 
Haltung: Po hinterm Sattel
Lenktechnik: weiß ich nicht mehr
Bremstechnik: vorn und hinten ziemlich gleichzeitig.

Herr Doktor, wie ist die Diagnose?
Besteht noch Hoffnung?


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es wird keine virtuellen Fahrtechnikkurse geben.



Das alles erinnert mich irgendwie an diesen Kinofilm, wie hieß er gleich nochmal.. : MATRIX


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt legen wir uns mal auf die Couch.


Brüll... ich lieg auf dem Boden... Der Lachkrampf nimmt kein Ende...   


			
				Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin alias Juchhu: Wie wäre es mit einer Ergänzung zu deinen Fahrtechnik Seminaren, VIRTUELLE FAHRTECHNIK SEMINARE..
> Auch in der entwickelnden Industrie wird sich viel von der virtuellen Welt versprochen, um immer effizenter und damit billiger zu werden


Martin ist nicht BILLIG zu haben! 
Er ist >UNBEZAHLBAR<.    
Dabei sein ist in dem Fall alles...


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem dabei ist die mangelnde Rückkopplung.
> ...
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es wird keine virtuellen Fahrtechnikkurse geben.





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Woran liegts?
> Falsche Halte-, Lenk- oder Bremstechnik oder/und falsche Fahrwerksabstimmung, d.h. wann ist in welcher Situation was passiert?


Wer weckt den hier bei den Frauen falsche Hoffnungen?


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Mai 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich kommt alles zusammen
> 
> Passiert: bergab, auf ne`Wurzel gekommen, beim 1.mal hab ich die Wurzel falsch erwischt und beim 2.mal auf der Wurzel gebremst, dann weggerutscht und nicht aus`m Klick rausgekommen.
> Haltung: Po hinterm Sattel
> ...



Hi Lissy,
kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung nur bestätigen. JA, JA, JA... 
Ich bin im letzen Jahr in den Genuss einiger Fahrtechnikstunden gekommen,
dieses Jahr wird's vermutlich nichts werden.
Vielleicht komme ich nur so mal vorbei.


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Mai 2006)

Also Jungs...  da Lissy viel fährt, hilft ihr das Theoretisieren jetzt nicht unbedingt weiter. Eine kleine Hilfe wäre schon einmal gewesen:

_Da ein Reifen auf einer nassen Wurzel kaum Haftung aufweist, verliert er diese beim Bremsvorgang völlig - er blockiert und schmiert weg. Resultat: Man fliegt auf die Nase. _
_Also, auch wenn es etwas Mut erfordert, *vor* den Wurzeln immer Bremse auf und die Wurzel möglichst an richtiger Stelle und im rechten Winkel (brutale Eselsbrücke: Ein Kaninchen, welches man überfahren will, fährt man im rechten Winkel im Genick an.... ich weiß, ich weiß, aber so kann man's sich 100%ig merken  )._

Fahrtechnikseminare gibt's auch sozusagen bei diversen Touren: Klemm Dich hinter einen Könner und schau, was er macht. Heute hätte Dir z. B. Thomas (Daywalker) seine berühmte "Dreckfräse" zeigen können. 
Und eigentlich brauchst Du doch nur Deine bei den von Dir besuchten Fahrtechnikseminaren erworbenen Kenntnisse umzusetzen... nur Mut  !


----------



## Scaramouche (23. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Also Jungs...  da Lissy viel fährt, hilft ihr das Theoretisieren jetzt nicht unbedingt weiter. Eine kleine Hilfe wäre schon einmal gewesen:
> 
> _Da ein Reifen auf einer nassen Wurzel kaum Haftung aufweist, verliert er diese beim Bremsvorgang völlig - er blockiert und schmiert weg. Resultat: Man fliegt auf die Nase. _
> _Also, auch wenn es etwas Mut erfordert, *vor* den Wurzeln immer Bremse auf und die Wurzel möglichst an richtiger Stelle und im rechten Winkel (brutale Eselsbrücke: Ein Kaninchen, welches man überfahren will, fährt man im rechten Winkel im Genick an.... ich weiß, ich weiß, aber so kann man's sich 100%ig merken  )._
> ...



Hey Helmut,
die "Dreckfräse"  hätte ich mir gerne angesehen . Aber die waren wohl heute überpünktlich weg.  Um 18:10 Uhr  war im Nachtigallental und auf dem Parkplatz keiner mehr zu sehen. Wir waren aber auch nicht angemeldet, da wir mit unserem Sohn (Anfänger) lieber langsam und leicht wollten.
Wir sind dann bis zum Lohrberg und zurück über Jungfernhardt und Geisberg. Wobei wir den Geisberg eher bestiegen als gefahren haben. Und hinten bergrunter habe ich was  - - - klar  geschoben. Wenn ich schon nasse Wurzeln sehe, dann ...

Vielleicht mag ja JUCHHU seinen Fahrtechnikkurs im 7gebirge machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich kommt alles zusammen
> 
> Passiert: bergab, auf ne`Wurzel gekommen, beim 1.mal hab ich die Wurzel falsch erwischt und beim 2.mal auf der Wurzel gebremst, dann weggerutscht und nicht aus`m Klick rausgekommen.
> Haltung: Po hinterm Sattel
> ...


 
Erklärbär reicht als Titel!  

Die Diagnose (Vermutung, da die Anamnese mir noch fehlt):

Fehlende positive Visualisierung, d.h. mehrere negative prägende Erlebnisse haben eine Erwartungshaltung manifestiert, die bewirkt, dass bei einer schwierig eingeschätzen Situation der schlimmstmögliche Ausgang (Sturz) angenommen wird. Ab dem Zeitpunkt führen alle Aktionen von Geist und Körper zur der Erfüllung dieser negative Voraussage.

Klartext: Schwieriges Gelände mit mehreren, aber eben nicht gleichzeitig zu erfassenden Einzelheiten z.B. Steilheit, Wurzeln, Nässe, diffuses Licht mit schlechtem Kontrakt und Tiefenschärfe. Eine nasse Querwurzel, Panik wg. negativer Vorerlebnisse, subjektive Wahrnehmung überhöhter Geschwindigkeit, jetzt bloss schnell bremsen, auweia die Wurzel kommt auf mich zu, Blickfixierung des Hindernisses statt auf der Ideallinie daran vorbei zu schauen und zu fahren, schon fährt mann/frau drüber mit blockierten Reifen ( mal abgesehen von falschem Luftdruck und Fahrwerkabstimmung) und WEG IST DER GRIP. Bumbs, liegt mann/frau auf der Nase.

Auf die Frage "Besteht Hoffnung?" kann ich eindeutig sagen:

Vielleicht!  OK OK, war nur Spass  , selbstverständlich besteht Hoffnung. 

Allerdings ist hier ein Schritt zurück angesagt, d.h. Back to basics.

Ich bin schon damals einige Zeit drumgefahren und glaubte, schon ganz gut fahren zu können, bis meine Frau mich genötigt hat, mich zu einem Dreitages BIKERIDE Camp in Bad Wildbad anzumelden.

Danach begann eine neue Ära. 

Wg. andere Übungsorte z.B. 7GB etc. als meine Gebiet Hardt, Königsforst und Lürderich kann ich kurz und gut folgendes sagen:

Eher nicht. Ich fahre und gehe ständig in 'meinem' Bikerevier rum, immer auf der Suche nach neuen Spots für die einzelnen Übungen.

Ich habe schon einige Bikereviere gesehen, aber die Hardt in Bergisch Gladbach ist mit ihren 3,5 km² ideal, weil es (sehr) viele Spots gibt, an denen mann/frau die unterschiedlichsten Übungen ausprobieren kann. 

Das werden Dir alle gerne bestätigen, die schonmal einen oder mehrere Fahrtechnikkurse in der Hardt genießen durften. Gerade die kurzen Anfahrtsweg meist durch schöne Singletrails erreichbar, machen den Reiz aus. Und für die BGS-Fraktion gibt es eine super Location, die (fast) allen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

Ich fasse jetzt mal einen der nächsten Samstage ins Auge. Start wird zwischen 9:00-10:00 Uhr. Um die Mittagszeit werden wir dann im Naturfreundehaus Hardt zwecks Ver- und Entsorgung einkehren, danach werden wir bis nachmittags weiter machen.
Ggf. wird dann die BGS-Fraktion die Gestaltung des Spätnachmittages und Abend übernehmen.  

Spricht der ersten Fahrtechnikganztageskurs mit Juchhu. 
Wer danach nicht besser und sicherer fahren kann, war nicht dabei. 

VG Martin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht mag ja JUCHHU seinen Fahrtechnikkurs im 7gebirge machen



Um Dir die ganze Litanei zu ersparen und zu überspringen, die nach Deiner einfachen Frage kam, gebe ich Dir folgenden Tip. Sprich mal einfach einen der Jungs an, mit denen Du unterwegs bist, ggf. mich. Ist anhand 3 einfachen anschaulichen Beispielen erklärt. Einen grundsätzlichen Tip gebe ich Dir per PN.



			
				Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die waren wohl heute überpünktlich weg. Um 18:10 Uhr war im Nachtigallental und auf dem Parkplatz keiner mehr zu sehen.


Wir waren tatsächlich um kurz nach 18:00 Uhr weg.


----------



## sibby08 (24. Mai 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich kommt alles zusammen
> 
> Passiert: bergab, auf ne`Wurzel gekommen, beim 1.mal hab ich die Wurzel falsch erwischt und beim 2.mal auf der Wurzel gebremst, dann weggerutscht und nicht aus`m Klick rausgekommen...


 
Kenne ich, ich hatte und habe die Befürchtung wenn es mal eng wird nicht rechtzeitig aus den Klicks zu kommen. Genau aus diesem Grund fahre ich ein Kombi Pedal (eine Seite Klick, eine Seite Bärentatze, Shimano PDM 324). Bergauf und auf geraden breiten Wegen die Klicks und auf dem Single trail und Bergab die Bärentatze. Ich bin nachwievor überzeugt von dieser Kombi. 

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch, probier es mal aus.

Gruß
sibby


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> *Kenne ich, ich hatte und habe die Befürchtung wenn es mal eng wird nicht rechtzeitig aus den Klicks zu kommen*. Genau aus diesem Grund fahre ich ein Kombi Pedal (eine Seite Klick, eine Seite Bärentatze, Shimano PDM 324). Bergauf und auf geraden breiten Wegen die Klicks und auf dem Single trail und Bergab die Bärentatze. Ich bin nachwievor überzeugt von dieser Kombi.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch, probier es mal aus.
> 
> ...


 
Da ist was Wahres dran. Schaut man sich mal die Freerider und Downhiller an, insbesondere bei schwierigen Aktionen z.B. Sprüngen, stellt man fest, dass die Mehrheit ohne Klickies fährt.

Wer als Tourer aber schon längere Zeit mit Klickies fährt, kennt auch das ungute Gefühl, wenn es uneingeklickt ruppiger wird, dass man vermeindlich den Pedalkontakt und die Kontrolle verliert.

Dies liegt an der falschen Halte- und Standposition auf dem Bike.
Ein Indiz dafür ist bei der Mehrheit der Tourer der fehlerhaft ausgeführte Bunny-Hopp, der mit Klickies durch u.a. falsche Fußhaltung und falsche Körperspannung zum Schweine-Hopp mutiert (also dem gleichzeiten Abheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad).

Da beim Tourer eher die Tour und die damit verbundenen km im Vordergrund stehen, bleibt die mehrfache (idealerweise immer wiederkehrende) Übung an einzelnen Spots auf der Strecke. Ganz anders ist dies bei Freerider und Downhiller. Die verbringen durchaus Stunden und Tage an ein und demselben Spot.

Nun, ich bin kein Freerider, aber häufigeres Üben bringt schon was. Manchmal geht es auch nur darum, in Ruhe etwas auszuprobieren, was man in Eifer der Tourgeschehens sich nicht traut.

Ein Beispiel auf einem meiner letzten teilgeguideten Touren in der Hardt war eine künstlich angelegte Stufe mit ca. 50 cm Höhe (also ein bisschen weniger an die Höhe eines 26" Rades). Die Sicht in den Spot ist nicht optimal, und so passiertes es bei einigen Teilnehmer, dass sie just beim Befahren der Stufe den Mut verloren, abrupt bremsten , abstiegen und herunterschoben. Dagegen ist nicht zu sagen, stellt aber für nachfolgende Fahrer ein unvermutete Gefahrenquelle dar. Bei einer anschließenden kurzen Sammelpause kam dann heraus, dass die meisten Tourer bei ihrem Bike gar nicht wissen, wie hoch für sie persönliche eine Stufe sein darf, die sie langsam herunterfahren wollen, ohne dass sie einem Abgang wg. falscher Haltung machen bzw. ohne mit dem großen Kettenblatt Bodenkontakt zu nehmen.

Habe ich das Stufenfahren an mehreren Spots ausprobiert und weiß, was geht (ohne Drop/Sprungtechnik), bringt dies eine enorme Sicherheit.

Bei den diesjährigen Fahrtechnikkursen werden wir nach vorherigen Übungen einige Singletrails mal mit und ohne Klickies fahren.

VG Martin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne ich, ich hatte und habe die Befürchtung wenn es mal eng wird nicht rechtzeitig aus den Klicks zu kommen. Genau aus diesem Grund fahre ich ein Kombi Pedal (eine Seite Klick, eine Seite Bärentatze, Shimano PDM 324). Bergauf und auf geraden breiten Wegen die Klicks und auf dem Single trail und Bergab die Bärentatze. Ich bin nachwievor überzeugt von dieser Kombi.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch, probier es mal aus.
> 
> ...



Den Auslösewiederstand der Pedale einfach auf Minimum geschraubt, schon fährt Du zu 95% eingeklickt über die Trails mit einem wesentlich sicherererereren  Gefühl. Da reicht schon ein schiefer Blick nach unten, und schon bist Du im kritischen Moment ausgeklickt! Dafür kannst Du das Bike dann auch wunderbar über querliegende Baumstämme lupfen, etc.


----------



## sibby08 (24. Mai 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Den Auslösewiederstand der Pedale einfach auf Minimum geschraubt, schon fährt Du zu 95% eingeklickt über die Trails mit einem wesentlich sicherererereren  Gefühl. Da reicht schon ein schiefer Blick nach unten, und schon bist Du im kritischen Moment ausgeklickt! Dafür kannst Du das Bike dann auch wunderbar über querliegende Baumstämme lupfen, etc.


 
ein richtiger Bunnyhop funktioniert aber nur ohne eingeklickt zu sein, das hat nicht erst Martin so vermittelt .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2006)

wieso "nur"? Welchen Unterschied machts denn fahrerisch?


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ein richtiger Bunnyhop funktioniert aber nur ohne eingeklickt zu sein, das hat nicht erst Martin so vermittelt .


 
 

BTW: Wer Bunny-Hopp kann, kann dies auch eingeklickt. Wer ihn nicht kann, kann ihn auch nicht eingeklickt.

Vielleicht sollte man sich darüber klar werden, wofür die Klickies entwickelt wurden. In erster Linie geht es um den runden Tritt, d.h. durch die Klickies auch in der Zugphase Kraft übertragen zu können.
Dieser Aspekt ist für Freerider und Downhiller eher nebensächlich.
Die Klickies dienen nicht der Beherrschung des Bike während einer 'On-air-time', dies wird nur durch die richtige Hand- und Fußhalteposition und entsprechender Körperspannung erreicht.

Während der Schweine-Hopp vereinfacht nur aus einer Bewegung ('nach oben springen und Beine anziehen') besteht, ist es beim Bunny-Hopp etwas umfangreicher:

Vorderrad anheben (nicht am Lenker reißen, sondern durch eine Liegestützbewegung und Verlagerung der Oberkörpers nach hinten)
Hüfte in einer schnellen Bewegung zum Lenker bringen (ggf. hebt jetzt schon das Hinterrad ab)
in den Pedalen 'verkeilte' Füße ziehen das Bike/Hinterrad weiter nach oben. (Vorder- und Hinterrad sind etwa gleich hoch)
Arme und Oberkörper werden nach vorne gestreckt und durch diese Bewegung wird das Bike in Flugrichtung unter dem Körperschwerpunkt durchgeschoben. (Durch diese Bewegung senkt sich das Vorderrad wieder ab und berührt als erstes den Boden)
Körperspannung aufbauen, aber nicht Beine durchstrecken und Schwerpunkt leicht hinter den Sattel bringen. (Jetzt bekommt auch das Hinterrad Bodenkontakt)
Soviel zum virtuellen Fahrtechnikkurs.

So, genug theoretisiert. Einmal probieren ist besser als dreimal nachlesen.


----------



## Montana (24. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dabei und bringe bestimmt ein paar *KFL* - Teufelskerle(innen) mit  Sach wanns los  geht 

Gruß Guido

P.S. Ich habe zwar nur wenig Ahnung gebe aber Andreas Recht , ein _richtiger_ Bunny Hop d.h. zunächst Vorderrad richtig hoch dann wieder runter und gleichzeitig Hinterrad hoch geht auch mit Clickies. Manche  könnens nur so . 

EDIT : Da war der gute Martin wieder schneller ! ! ! 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> 
> *Ich fasse jetzt mal einen der nächsten Samstage ins Auge. Start wird zwischen 9:00-10:00 Uhr. Um die Mittagszeit werden wir dann im Naturfreundehaus Hardt zwecks Ver- und Entsorgung einkehren, danach werden wir bis nachmittags weiter machen.*Ggf. wird dann die BGS-Fraktion die Gestaltung des Spätnachmittages und Abend übernehmen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit dem MTB letztes Jahr angefangen - bin also ein absolutes Greenhorn (auf dem Bike). Mein Mann kann da schon ein wenig mehr.



Du hast Talent und Du fährst für die kurze Zeit fahrtechnisch (für eine Frau) ausgezeichnet, wie ich bereits auf der ersten gemeinsamen Tour bei Boris nebenbei anmerkte. Was Dir fehlt ist einfach nur Erfahrung und Routine, - daß, was ich gerne als "Feeling" bezeichne. Ich glaube nicht daß man Dir noch viel neues vermitteln kann.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2006)

Lieber Martin, ich überspringe Deinen Beitrag einfach mal ab dem 1. Satz, denn der ist in diesem Moment der für mich einzig wesentliche.
Bunny Hop eingeklickt ist sogar _noch_ einfacher, weil man die Möglichkeit hat, mit den Beinen das Rad zu ziehen. 
Nicht eingeklickt ists eine schnelle Abhandlung von vorne hochziehen-Gewichtsverlagerung-hinten hochziehen. 

_ 8 Jahre BMX Freestyle incl. Vert: Half-/ Quarterpipe und Miniramp hinterlassen Spuren .. _


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Talent und Du fährst für die kurze Zeit fahrtechnisch (für eine Frau) ausgezeichnet, wie ich bereits auf der ersten gemeinsamen Tour bei Boris nebenbei anmerkte. Was Dir fehlt ist einfach nur Erfahrung und Routine, - daß, was ich gerne als "Feeling" bezeichne. *Ich glaube nicht daß man Dir noch viel neues vermitteln kann.*


 
Ich will Dich/Euch nicht enttäuschen, aber genau die Einstellung hatte ich bis vor vier Jahren auch. Ich dachte, ich müsste nur jeden Tag fahren, also Erfahrung und Routine sammeln, und der Rest käme von alleine.

Hm, falsch gedacht. Anderes Beispiel: Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren PKW, davon eine lange Zeit schnelle PS-starke Autos auch in vielen brenzligen Situationen. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass ich auch nur eine Runde auf irgendeinem Formel-1-Kurs dieser Welt in einem Formel-1-Rennauto ohne Fehler bzw. Abflug schaffen könnte (wohlbemerkt schnell und nicht mit Tempo 100-200  ).

Als ich 2002 inn Bad Wildbad mit den Jungs von BIKERIDE im Dreitages CAMP üben dürfte, habe ich ganz schnell diese Einstellung abgelegt. Die Möglichkeiten sich zu verbessern, waren so vielfältig, dass ich nach den ersten drei Stunden demütig mein vermeindliches Wissen/Können bei Seite gelegt und dann unvoreingenommen begonnen habe, Techniken neu einzuüben. Übrigens bis heute.


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Martin, ich überspringe Deinen Beitrag einfach mal ab dem 1. Satz, denn der ist in diesem Moment der für mich einzig wesentliche.
> *(1)*Bunny Hop eingeklickt ist sogar _noch_ einfacher, weil man die Möglichkeit hat, mit den Beinen das Rad zu ziehen.
> Nicht eingeklickt ists eine schnelle Abhandlung von vorne hochziehen-Gewichtsverlagerung-hinten hochziehen.
> 
> _*(2)8 Jahre BMX Freestyle incl. Vert: Half-/ Quarterpipe und Miniramp hinterlassen Spuren ..* _



Wer aber eingeklickt nur die Beine anzieht, wird wegen falscher Fußstellung nie die richtige Köperspannung aufbauen können. Die Frage ist einfach, kann ich als Vorübung zum Bunny-Hopp in langsamer Vorwärtsfahrt ohne Klickies das Hinterrad anheben? Ich behaupte, wer dies nicht kann, wird auch keinen 'richtigen' Bunny-hopp ausführen können (Schei$$ auf die Klickies!).
Das ist toll, das freut mich. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist folgendes:
Warum Cracks bei Touren vor oder hinter einem Technikunversierterem (Komperativ!) fahren, ohne mal freundlich ihr Wissen mitzuteilen und Tipps zu geben bzw. an einem interessanten Spot mal anzuhalten, vormachen und jeden mit Hilfestellung und Korrekturhinweisen dies ein paar Mal üben zu lassen? Stattdessen heißt "Augen zu und durch" oder "Sollte man, müsste man mal anbieten/üben" !
Dies ist ein Aufruf an die Cracks: Für Unerfahrene ist es schwierig, Erfahrene um Tipps und Hilfe zu bitten. Warum nicht einfach mal während einer Tour an einem interessanten Spot diese Hilfe anbieten. OK OK, man muss ja nicht direkt eine Wissenschaft daraus machen und unentgeltliche Fahrtechnikurse a la Juchhu anbieten. Aber ein bisschen die TeilnehmerInnen am Wissen und Können teilnehmen zu lassen, macht doch auch Dauer viel mehr Spass und bringt mehr Sicherheit. Fördert übrigens auch die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und reduziert die durch Unfälle verursachte Pannen- und Versorgungszeit.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...... demütig mein vermeindliches Wissen/Können bei Seite gelegt und dann ....




Ich hab grad so'n unbändiges Jucken in den Fingern diese schöne Steilvorlage zu nutzen .....   


Aber ich lasses   und sauf mir jetzt einen


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grad so'n unbändiges Jucken in den Fingern diese schöne Steilvorlage zu nutzen .....
> 
> 
> Aber ich lasses   und sauf mir jetzt einen


 
Der Ball ist rund, und das Spiel dauert 90 Minuten. Und schöne Steilvorlagen gibts auch für den Gegner.   

Ich sauf mir jetzt auch einen , allerdings einen dreifachen Espresso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ball ist rund, und das Spiel dauert 90 Minuten. Und schöne Steilvorlagen gibts auch für den Gegner.
> 
> Ich sauf mir jetzt auch einen , allerdings einen dreifachen Espresso.



... und nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel
... und nach der Tour ist vor der Tour (Hardy)


Prost!


Bis irgendwann in der Hardt


----------



## volker k (24. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel
> ... und nach der Tour ist vor der Tour (Hardy)
> 
> 
> ...




Na wenn sich so viel Prominenz anmeldet dann werde ich doch auch mal nen kleinen zwischenstop in der Hardt einlegen   . 

Sauf mir jetzt auch einen . einen Cappuccino aus meiner Jura S9


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn sich so viel Prominenz anmeldet dann werde ich doch auch mal *nen kleinen zwischenstop in der Hardt einlegen*   .
> 
> Sauf mir jetzt auch einen . einen Cappuccino aus meiner Jura S9


 
Deine kleinen Zwischenstopps in der Hardt kennt man ja.    

Endeten bisher immer in großen BGS-Gelagen.


----------



## volker k (24. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Deine kleinen Zwischenstopps in der Hardt kennt man ja.
> 
> Endeten bisher immer in großen BGS-Gelagen.





Iiiiiiiiiiich  ?!?


Ich bin die totale ( naja fast  ) unschuld , ihr habt mitgemacht


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Dich/Euch nicht enttäuschen, aber genau die Einstellung hatte ich bis vor vier Jahren auch. Ich dachte, ich müsste nur jeden Tag fahren, also Erfahrung und Routine sammeln, und der Rest käme von alleine. Hm, falsch gedacht. Als ich 2002 inn Bad Wildbad mit den Jungs von BIKERIDE im Dreitages CAMP üben dürfte, habe ich ganz schnell diese Einstellung abgelegt. Die Möglichkeiten sich zu verbessern, waren so vielfältig, dass ich nach den ersten drei Stunden demütig mein vermeindliches Wissen/Können bei Seite gelegt und dann unvoreingenommen begonnen habe, Techniken neu einzuüben. Übrigens bis heute.



Gut, selbstredend daß man den Kopf beim Fahren nicht ausschalten sollte. Wer Schwierigkeiten hat, seine eigenen Schwächen zu erkennen, bzw. nicht den Rahmen der Möglichkeiten abzustecken weiß, um die Schwächen auszumerzen, der tut sicherlich gut daran, professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen! Stimme Dir daher zu, und hätte an Deiner Stelle genauso gehandelt. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Beispiel: Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren PKW, davon eine lange Zeit schnelle PS-starke Autos auch in vielen brenzligen Situationen. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass ich auch nur eine Runde auf irgendeinem Formel-1-Kurs dieser Welt in einem Formel-1-Rennauto ohne Fehler bzw. Abflug schaffen könnte (wohlbemerkt schnell und nicht mit Tempo 100-200  ).



Ich behaupte mal, daß man nur mit viel Glück diesen Ausschweifungen und Beispielen im Vergleich zum MTB folgen kann  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer aber eingeklickt nur die Beine anzieht, wird wegen falscher Fußstellung nie die richtige Köperspannung aufbauen können.


Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu, denn bei seitlichem verdrehen der/des Füße/Fußes rutschst Du aus den Klicks und wirst sehr wahrscheinlich auf spektakuläre Art und Weise Bekanntschaft mit dem Oberrohr machen. Obwohl die anschließende Mimik sicherlich filmreif währe ...  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist einfach, kann ich als Vorübung zum Bunny-Hopp in langsamer Vorwärtsfahrt ohne Klickies das Hinterrad anheben? Ich behaupte, wer dies nicht kann, wird auch keinen 'richtigen' Bunny-hopp ausführen können (Schei$$ auf die Klickies!).


Diese Frage beantworte ich Dir gerne mit "Ja", denn die Abhandlung des Bewegungsablaufs ist nur bedingt identisch und hat ansich nur wenig was mit dem eigentlichen Bunny-Hop zu tun.


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist toll, das freut mich. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist folgendes:
> Warum Cracks bei Touren vor oder hinter einem Technikunversierterem (Komperativ!) fahren, ohne mal freundlich ihr Wissen mitzuteilen und Tipps zu geben ...


Och Maddiiiiiin , nicht jeder ist gewillt sich auf seine Schwächen hinweisen zu lassen. Dazu kann es passieren, daß man sich u.U. schnell den Titel "Klugschei$er" einfängt. Besonders wenn man allzu ausführlich auf Themen eingeht, die theoretisch mit 2 Sätzen beantwortet sind .
Ich handhabe es gerne so, daß ich bei Bedarf (nach meinem eigenem Urteil) eine Hilfe/Tip/Hinweis anbiete, mich aber niemals aufdränge.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...bzw. an einem interessanten Spot mal anzuhalten, vormachen und jeden mit Hilfestellung und Korrekturhinweisen dies ein paar Mal üben zu lassen? Stattdessen heißt "Augen zu und durch" oder "Sollte man, müsste man mal anbieten/üben" !



Halte ich sehr wenig von. In Gruppen ist der einzelne aus Scham in den wenigsten Situationen bereit, Risiken einzugene und sich möglicherweise zu blamieren. Daher verweigert er in der Regel solcherlei Übungen auf Touren. Zudem kommt, daß der Rest der Truppe zum Touren gekommen ist, nicht zum zuschauen, wie andere aus nervoesität den Kopf riskieren!
"Augen zu und durch" geht schonmal garnicht! Ich habe weder bisher eine Tour geguidet, noch an einer teilgenommen, wo Teilnehmer mit dieser Einstellung bewußt und offiziell gehandelt haben. Man hat es doch in der Regel mit Erwachsenen Leuten zu tun, die sehr wohl in der Lage sind, die Tragweite zu erfassen, wenn etwas schief gehen sollte. Dieserlei Touren würde ich mich schon selber von vornherein fern halten, am Ende heißts dann noch "Ja wenn Du dalang fährst, dann muß ich das ja auch ..."


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Mai 2006)

Puh geht man einmal ne Rund biken, ist man hier schon nicht mehr up to date..


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich handhabe es gerne so, daß ich bei Bedarf (nach meinem eigenem Urteil) eine Hilfe/Tip/Hinweis anbiete, mich aber niemals aufdränge.



 Ich auch; So kommt's, dass sogar meine Frau noch mit mir fährt  

Spaß bei Seite ...

Muss für Martin mal eine Lanze brechen  

Sein Fahrtechnikkurs letztes Jahr in der Hardt war unheimlich wertvoll für mich und ich bin froh, dass ich dabei war. Zumindest bei dem Kurs vom 09.06.2005.

 


Apropos Fahrtechnik; Gestern beim Tune Cup in AK haben Racer mit schlechter Fahrtechnik (bei Extrembedingungen) viele Plätze verloren.


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch; So kommt's, dass sogar meine Frau noch mit mir fährt
> 
> Spaß bei Seite ...
> 
> ...


 
Danke.  

Und für alle die nochmal wissen wollen, 
warum das soviel bringt und Spass macht, 
lesen einfach ab #637 (09.06.2005  ) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122159&page=26  

Im Augenblick werde ich allerdings echt depressiv, wenn ich aus den Fenster schaue. Seit heute morgen haben wir festen Dauerregen (Fachsprache mäßiger Regen, müsste wohl eher massiger Regen heißen).

Jetzt steht das neue Fahrtechnikkurskonzept traurig in der Ecke  und wartet auf besseres Wetter. 

Naja, ich arbeitet jetzt noch was, 
und nachher fahre ich eine Runde Ergo im Trocknen mit aufmunternder Mucke.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (26. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.
> 
> Und für alle die nochmal wissen wollen,
> warum das soviel bringt und Spass macht,
> ...




Hallo Martin.

Jaja weißt du noch im letzten Jahr , ein Sonnenstrahl und er war da .... ( für den den es interresiert  , der Titel ist von  Langnese - So schmeckt der Sommer )

Hach waren das noch Zeiten (Schwelg)     


Träumende Grüße

Volker


----------



## juchhu (26. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin.
> 
> Jaja weißt du noch im letzten Jahr , ein Sonnenstrahl und er war da .... ( für den den es interresiert , der Titel ist von Langnese - So schmeckt der Sommer )
> 
> ...


 
Träume nicht Dein Leben sondern lebe Deine Träume.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (29. Mai 2006)

Ich war ein paar Tage in Wien. Darum erst jetzt ...

@Andreas: Wenn ich nur viel fahre, bekomme ich meine Wurzelphobie nicht weg. Ich halte es da eher wie Martin "üben, üben, ...". Das mag ich aber nicht bei Touren, weil frau dann den Rest aufhält. 

@Martin: das kommende Wochenende wäre für einen Kurs gut. Danach kann ich erst wieder ab 1. Juli. 

@all: die ganze Theorie bewirkt bei mir nichts. Ich schau mir zu Hause auch schonmal eine Fahrtechnik-DVD an. 

....die Arbeit ruft....


----------



## Bikenstoffel (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Lissy,

ich kann Dir den Kurs "Fahrtechnik 2" von SportsInTeam empfehlen. Diesen Kurs hab ich gestern auch absolviert und bei viel Spaß eine Menge gelernt. Vielen Dank nochmal an Holger  

http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?menu=1&content=mtb_fahrtechnik2

Danach klappt es auch mit den Wurzeln und die Angst vor dem nächsten Hindernis ist nicht mehr ganz so groß.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Ich war ein paar Tage in Wien. Darum erst jetzt ...
> 
> @Andreas: Wenn ich nur viel fahre, bekomme ich meine Wurzelphobie nicht weg. Ich halte es da eher wie Martin "üben, üben, ...". *(2)*Das mag ich aber nicht bei Touren, weil frau dann den Rest aufhält.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Haben hier keinen Abo-Zwang.
OKOK, ich habe es verstanden. Ihr wollt reinrassige Fahrtechnikkurse bzw. -touren, die im Vorfeld auch schon als solche deklariert worden sind.
Prognose für Samstag, den 03.06.2006 sieht gar nicht schlecht aus.*




**



**




**morgens wolkig, **10 °C, **40 %
mittags **wolkig, **16 °C, **50 %
abends **wolkig, **15 °C, **40 %
*Min / Max:*8 / 18 °C*
Jaja, ich weiß. Nachdem ich die letzten Tage auf den Hundetouren, die 'restlichen' Trails gepflegt habe und u.a. den S2+ Downhill von der Schutzhütte zum Schwimmbad instandgesetzt habe, musste ich doch gestern abend eine schnelle Testrunde fahren. Der Downhilltrail war im nassen und extrem rutschigen Zustand schon jetzt grenzwertig.
VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (29. Mai 2006)

@Juchhu:

gibbet net noch den schönen Wurzeltrail an den Teichen? Das währe doch der perfekte Trainingsparcour für eine Wurzelphobie. Den wollte ich auch noch mal probieren, hattest ja eine Flasche edelsten Champagner für den jenigen ausgeschrieben der den Trail uphill ohne abzusteigen fährt (wenn das noch gilt).

Sibby


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu:
> 
> gibbet net noch den schönen Wurzeltrail an den Teichen? Das währe doch der perfekte Trainingsparcour für eine Wurzelphobie. Den wollte ich auch noch mal probieren, hattest ja eine Flasche edelsten Champagner für den jenigen ausgeschrieben der den Trail uphill ohne abzusteigen fährt (wenn das noch gilt).
> 
> Sibby


 
Hallo Udo,

ja den gibt es noch. Schwieriger denn je. 
Na, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber der viele Regen hat für Schlamm und feinste rutschige Wurzeln mit schönen Absätzen und hohen Querwurzeln gesorgt.

Den Champagner habe ich zz. getrunken. Tat mir so leid, ihn unten im dunkeln Keller so lange alleine zu lassen. 

Bis jetzt hat es noch keiner aufwärts geschafft. Allerdings hatte ich noch keine(n) im Kurs, die/der sich auf Trialtechniken versteht. Und die braucht man, denn Kraft und viel Federweg reichen nicht. 

Fürs Trailen auf wurzeligen Singletrails gibt es noch einen schönen Spot unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses. Der Trail besitzt ein leichtes Gefälle und ist mit Wurzeln aller Kategorien (von leicht bis schwer) übersät. Nachdem man ihn heruntergefahren ist, wendet man und widmet sich dem Uphill. Feine Sache, da hier Technik gefragt ist.

VG Martin


----------



## Mathok (29. Mai 2006)

Samstag ist super - da hab ich auch Zeit und wäre (wenns gestattet wird) gerne dabei . Weiss dann vielleicht auch jemand wie ich diese Gaststätte von Lindlar aus am besten erreiche (mit bike und bus?); oder wo die genau liegt (kann dann ja auch selber suchen *faul*).

Was sind den genau die Konditionellen/Fahrtechnischen Grundansprüche? Bis 50km bin ich dabei 

lg
Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2006)

Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist super - da hab ich auch Zeit und wäre (wenns gestattet wird) gerne dabei . Weiss dann vielleicht auch jemand wie ich diese Gaststätte von Lindlar aus am besten erreiche (mit bike und bus?); oder wo die genau liegt (kann dann ja auch selber suchen *faul*).
> 
> *Was sind den genau die Konditionellen/Fahrtechnischen Grundansprüche? Bis 50km bin ich dabei*
> 
> ...


 
Anfahrtsbeschreibung kommt noch. Wg. Busverbindung keine Ahnung.

Da wir uns in der Hardt aufhalten werden, werden wir ca. 30 km zusammengekommen.

D.h. wir werden die einzelnen Spots anfahren und mehrfach üben.

Voraussetzungen: ab 18 Jahre mit unterschriebener Haftungsfreistellungserklärung, MTB+Helm.

Da ich wahrscheinlich keinen Coguide an meiner Seite haben werde, müssen wir den Kurs in der Teilnehmerzahl begrenzen bzw. aufteilen.

Morgens beginnt der BASIC 1 und nach dem Mittag der BASIC 2. 

VG Martin


----------



## Mathok (29. Mai 2006)

wunderbar!!

mit dem Alter sollte (leider ) kein Problem darstellen, Helm ist doch selbstverständlich.

Erläuterst du vielleicht noch kurz was in Part I/II genau passiert/gelehrt wird. Kann man (sollte das von den Teilnehmer her passen) auch an beiden Kursen teilnehmen?

Mit den besten Grüßen aus einem verregneten Köln
Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. Mai 2006)

Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> wunderbar!!
> 
> mit dem Alter sollte (leider ) kein Problem darstellen, Helm ist doch selbstverständlich.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber alle weiteren Infos kommen frühestens heute abend.
Muss noch Software installieren und die Lohnabrechnung für meine Mandanten machen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Anfahrtsbeschreibung kommt noch. Wg. Busverbindung keine Ahnung.
> 
> Da wir uns in der Hardt aufhalten werden, werden wir ca. 30 km zusammengekommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,
findet der Kurs statt 
Wenn ja, wann, wo, .......


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja weißt du noch im letzten Jahr , ein Sonnenstrahl und er war da ....
> 
> Hach waren das noch Zeiten (Schwelg)
> 
> ...



Kommt wieder ...  

Gestern war m. Sommeranfang  

Werd' schon mal meinen Schlafsack suchen ... und die Grillzange  


PS: .. und irgendwann erklär ich Martin mal mein letztes posting ...


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> findet der Kurs statt
> Wenn ja, wann, wo, .......


 
Sorry, ein bisschen Stress gehabt.

Samstag, der 03.06.2006, ist wg. privater Termine, Wetter und Willingen gecancelt.

Dafür wird nun Samsatg, der 10.06.2006, genommen.

Nach der mir vorliegenden Wetterprognose soll es von heute an bis nächsten Samstag trocken bleiben und zunehmend sonnig werden.
Ideale Bedingungen, damit die Spots abtrocknen.

Weitere Infos werde ich bis Pfingstmontag einstellen.


----------



## FranG (2. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ein bisschen Stress gehabt.
> Dafür wird nun Samsatg, der 10.06.2006, genommen.


juchhu, dann kann ich auch!


----------



## Scaramouche (2. Juni 2006)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu, dann kann ich auch!


 

bäähhh, ich nich.


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2006)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu, dann kann ich auch!


 
 

Die üblichen Verdächtigen, die keinen Fahrtechnikkurs mehr brauchen.  



			
				Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> bäähhh, ich nich.


 
Nicht weinen  ,

ist nicht aller Tage Abend,
ich komm wieder,
keine Frage. 

Vielleicht gibts dann auch anschließend noch eine schönes Grillevent. 
Die hatten im letzten Jahr schon ihrem besonderen Reiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (2. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die üblichen Verdächtigen, die keinen Fahrtechnikkurs mehr brauchen.


Neenee, aber üben hilft!
Ausserdem sind die sozialen und zwischenmenschlichen Aspekte eines solchen Kurses nicht zu hoch genug einzustufen:  +  +  

Habe gerade den neuen SIT Newsletter erhalten - genau zu dem Tag halten die auch Ihren Kurs ab  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2006)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Neenee, aber üben hilft!
> (2)Ausserdem sind die sozialen und zwischenmenschlichen Aspekte eines solchen Kurses nicht zu hoch genug einzustufen:  +  +
> 
> (3)Habe gerade den neuen SIT Newsletter erhalten - genau zu dem Tag halten die auch Ihren Kurs ab
> ...



Diese Erkenntnis hat sich aber noch nicht in allen Bereichen der Menschheit durchgesetzt.
Genau, wer übt, schießt nicht, so oder ähnlich.
Na, das ist ja fein. Dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht auf Juchhus gepflegter Spielwiese. Obwohl, m.W. wollen die doch nach Willingen vom 10.-11.06.2006?
Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Vormittags- und einen Nachmittagskurs anbieten. Inhalte werden allerdings aufeinander abgestimmt bzw. bauen auf. Am Nachmittag werden wir uns etwas mehr Downhillfreuden und zusätzlich unterhalb des NFH im MiniBikepark  rumhüpfen.


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

gerade zurück von langer Hunde- und Trailpflegetour.

Juchhu proudly presents: 

Die Zufahrt zur sowie die eigentliche Schlüsselstelle I wurden freigeräumt. 

Wollen ja am 10.06.2006 wieder was zu Lachen haben. 

Des weiteren haben ein paar nette Freerider ein paar Dropspots auf einem Trail an der Hardter Nordflanke gebaut.

Ggf. feine Sachen für den Nachmittagkurs.


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...einen Vormittags- und einen Nachmittagskurs anbieten. *Hinhalte* werden allerdings aufeinander abgestimmt ...


 
Faire Geste, vorab schon darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Teilnehmer hingehalten werden.....   !


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Faire Geste, vorab schon darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Teilnehmer hingehalten werden.....   !


 
So bin ich, erst anfüttern, dann abfischen. 

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe ich korrigiert.


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juni 2006)

Danke für die St(e)ilvorlage..... !


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die St(e)ilvorlage..... !


 
Bitte, bitte, immer für eine Überraschung gut.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack für jene, die die Schlüsselstelle I noch nicht kennen.
Sieht harmlos aus. Viele ändern aber ihre Einstellung, wenn sie oben stehen und hinunterschauen. 





(Foto: juchhu, Fahrer: Volker @Volker_k)


----------



## Mathok (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

der 10.06 ist super. Wäre auf jeden Fall gerne bei Kurs I dabei. Hoffen wir das auch das Wetter mitspielt.

lg
Mathok


----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2006)

Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der 10.06 ist super. Wäre auf jeden Fall gerne bei Kurs I dabei. Hoffen wir das auch das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> ...


 
Nach meiner Wetterprognose wird Samstag, der 10.06.2006, als wärmster Tag der Woche angezeigt mit 29°C  und leicht bewölkt  .

Inhalte der Kurse I und II stehen auch schon weitesgehend.
Für den Kurs II ist die Voraussetzung der Kurs I bzw. eine Teilnahme an den letztjährigen Fahrtechnikkursen bzw. eine durchschnittliche Fahrpraxis/-technik (also kein Anfängerniveau wg. richtigen Wurzeltrails  , Treppen, Absätze/Stufen (bis ca. 50 cm), Bachdurchfahrten (etwas schwieriger als normal  , Singletrailsurfen, Schlüsselstellen) erforderlich.

VG Martin

PS: Hier eine URL zum Einstimmen. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7230

PPS: Samstag, den 10.06.2006, findet kein Palettentraining statt.


----------



## volker k (3. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Samstag, den 10.06.2006, findet kein Palettentraining statt.




Ja wie jetzt 

Das kannst du doch nicht machen  und womöglich ist der Garagencontest auch gecancelt  .



Ich werd aber trotzdem mal vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie jetzt
> 
> (1)Das kannst du doch nicht machen und (2)womöglich ist der Garagencontest auch gecancelt  .
> 
> ...



Doch, am 10.06.2006 werden wir auf natürliche Hindernisse zurückgreifen, z.B. meine unbeleuchtete Faust  
Muss mir noch einen Servicewagen mit ausreichend Paletten, Bretten und Akkuschrauber besorgen. 
Slalomfahren und Garagencontest ist Bestand von Kurs I.
Gerne.


----------



## Delgado (3. Juni 2006)

@Martin & Volki, Ihr seid echt Schweine   

Aber die Wettervorhersage für den 10. gefällt mir  

Viel Spaß

 

PS: Hätte Volker lieber in Limburg


----------



## volker k (3. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. @Martin & Volki, Ihr seid echt Schweine
> 
> Aber die Wettervorhersage für den 10. gefällt mir
> 
> ...




1.  

2. Rrrrrrrrrrrrr *PeitscheKnall*


----------



## Redking (3. Juni 2006)

Hey irgendwie kommt mir das Bild doch bekannt vor! 








Also ich fahr wohl auch lieber in die Hardt, als ins Ausland! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

habe gerade das "GO" für die Kurse am Samstag, den 10.06.2006, bekommen.

Das nachstehende unentgeltliche Kursangebot richtet sich an volljährige MountainbikerInnen mit geringen bis fortgeschrittenen Fahrtechnikkenntnissen. 

Die in den beiden LMB-Terminen genannten Voraussetzungen (Haftungsfreistellungerklärung und Ausrüstung) müssen für die Teilnahme erfüllt werden.

Bei zu großer Teilnehmerzahl behalte ich mir die Auswahl, zumindest für den BASIC I Kurs, vor. Bevorzugt werden TeilnehmerInnen, die bisher noch an keinem Juchhu-Fahrttechnikkurs/-tour teilgenommen haben.

Die Kurse beginnen um 9:00 und um 14:00 Uhr und dauern jeweils ca. 4 Stunden. 
Bitte erscheint jeweils 15 Minuten früher zwecks Organisationsvorbereitung.

In der Zeit von 13:00-13:45 Uhr erfolgt eine Mittagspause. Es besteht die Möglichkeit im Naturfreundehaus Hardt, ein Mittagessen zu sich zu nehmen.

BASIC I am 10.06.2006 von 09:00-13:00 Uhr

Dieser Kurs richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit geringen bis normalen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen.

Lehrinhalte (nicht abschließende Aufzählung):

Grundlenk- , -halte und Bremspositionen auf dem Bike
Balancierübungen und "Tick"-Technik
Slalomübungen und Garagencontest
Bremstechniken (VR, HR und beide) und- übungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Uphill
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Downhill
Kurventechniken z.B. Drücketechnik
kleinere Hindernisse (Wurzeln/Stufen) überfahren
zwischendurch Anfahrten zu den einzelnen Spots und Singletrailsurfen
*Mittagspause von 13:00-13:45 Uhr*

BASIC II am 10.06.2006 von 14:00-18:00 Uhr

Dieser Kurs richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit normalen bis fortgeschrittenen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen. 

Zur Auffrischung je nach Kenntnisstand der angemeldeten TeilnehmerInnen
im Schnelldurchgang folgende Lehrinhalte:

Grundlenk- , -halte und Bremspositionen auf dem Bike
Balancierübungen und "Tick"-Technik
Slalomübungen und Garagencontest
Bremstechniken (VR, HR und beide) und- übungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Uphill
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Downhill
Kurventechniken z.B. Drücketechnik
kleiner Hindernisse (Wurzeln/Stufen) überfahren
Die fortgeschnittenen Übungsteile (POST, Practice on Spot/Trail):

Vorderrad anheben / Wheelie / Hinterrad anheben
Bachdurchfahrten
Rampen befahren
Kombination Bach/Rampe im Uphill und Rampe/Bach im Downhill
verblockter Wurzeltrail mit leichtem Gefälle im Down-/Uphill
Wurzeltrail mit Stufen/Absätzen (ca. 30-40 cm) im Downhill
Wurzeltrail mit Stufen/Absätzen (ca. 20 cm) im Uphill
Treppenfahren
Singletrailsurfen
Stufe mit mehr als 40/50 cm Höhe
'Gardaseeabfahrt' auf steinigem Downhilltrail ggf. auch Uphill
Singletrailsurfen zur Schlüsselstelle I+II, steiler Downhill
Singletrailsurfen zur mehreren Drop-/Sprungspots mit unterschiedlichen Höhen
Abschlusscontest an Schlüsselstelle III (steiler, verblockter Downhill mit Stufen/Absätzen)
Die o.g. Kurse richten sich an MountainbikerInnen, die in erster Linie Touren und/oder Marathons fahren. 

Bei Fragen hier in den Thread posten oder PM.

VG Martin

PS: In den nächsten Tagen wird in den LMB-Terminen die URL der aktuellen Haftungsfreistellungserklärung eingefügt. Bitte ab und zu nachschauen, wenn verfügbar, downloaden, am PC ausfüllen, unterschreiben und zum Kurs mitbringen.
PPS: Die aktuelle Haftungsfreistellungserklärung muss mir von allen TeilnehmerInnen vorliegen auch von denen, deren alte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung mir bereits aus dem Vorjahr vorliegt.


----------



## Mathok (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe mich schomal als Mitfahrer zu KursI eingetragen. Ist schon abzusehen ob es diesen Sommer noch weitere Kursangebote geben wird? Am 22.07 ist mithin ein Urlaub gebucht und gerne würde ich vorher noch KursII absolvieren  .

mfg
Mathok


----------



## Montana (4. Juni 2006)

Klare Sache Martin   da bin ich gerne dabei  Ich hoffe, dass sich noch ein paar KFLer anschliessen. Das Wetter soll ja richtig spitze werden.  

Gruß Guido

P.S. Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus ? 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade das "GO" für die Kurse am Samstag, den 10.06.2006, bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Martin,
darf ich den Vordruck vom letzten Jahr benutzen,
für die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> darf ich den Vordruck vom letzten Jahr benutzen,
> für die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung?
> 
> ...



Gilt die auch für Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2006)

Mathok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich schomal als Mitfahrer zu KursI eingetragen. Ist schon abzusehen ob es diesen Sommer noch weitere Kursangebote geben wird? Am 22.07 ist mithin ein Urlaub gebucht und gerne würde ich vorher noch KursII absolvieren  .
> 
> ...


 
Nehme ich stark an. Letztes Jahr hat es m.E. 10 Kurse jeweils donnerstags von mir gegeben. 

Da ich jetzt auf Samstage ausweiche und Doppelkurse anbiete, werden es wohl weniger werden. Dazu kommen dann noch echte Fahrtechniktouren, d.h. echter Rundkurs mit ca. 30-40 km und 600-1.000 hm, Stops an den Spots mit Technikteil. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Klare Sache Martin  da bin ich gerne dabei  Ich hoffe, dass sich noch ein paar KFLer anschliessen. Das Wetter soll ja richtig spitze werden.
> 
> Gruß Guido
> 
> P.S. Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus ?


 
Dann mal anmelden. Wetter ist so bestellt worden. 
Habe ich mir aber auch verdient. 
Mittwoch aller Voraussicht nach um 19:00 Uhr an der Schützhütte am Tütberg.



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> darf ich den Vordruck vom letzten Jahr benutzen,
> für die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung?
> 
> ...


 
Nein. Es gibt eine neue Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (HFE). 
Ich musste einige Änderungen vornehmen: 
Threadtitel und die eigentliche HFE. 
Sind jetzt 10 Seiten in 8 Punkt-Schrift.  
OKOK, war aber nur Spaß. Immer noch eine Seite in 10 Punkt. 

Sobald mir die neue HFE als editierbar PDF vorliegt, setze ich die URL in die LMB-Termine und poste hier eine Info.

*FAZIT: Nur die neuen Haftungsfreistellungserklärungen mit Titel "Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer ..." benutzen.*



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt die auch für Reifen?


 
Mit der neue HFE ja.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

anliegend die neue Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (HFE).
TeilnehmerInnen bitte dieselbige downloaden, idealerweise am PC ausfüllen (erhöht die Lesbarkeit ), ausdrücken, unterschreiben und zum Kurstag am 10.06.2006 mitbringen.

Ohne vorliegende, ausgefüllte, unterschriebene HFE ist eine Kursteilnahme nicht möglich.

Wenn noch Fragen, dann fragen.

VG Martin

PS: URL zur HFE ist in den LMB-Terminen nun hinterlegt.

PPS: Herzlichen Dank an Frank @FranG für die editierbare PDF-Version der HFE.


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

6 Aufrufe innerhalb von Minuten  bei bisher 4 Anmeldungen  läßt mich noch hoffen. 

Nur zur Beruhigung/Motivation: 
Der BASIC I Kurs wird kein Baby-Schwimmen, d.h. zum einen werden wir trotzdem an Spots und auf Trails üben, zum anderen werden da eine Menge Tipps&Tricks angeboten, wo auch Erfahrenere große Augen machen werden.

Außerdem bietet der geplante Zeitrahmen die Möglichkeit, die Techniken intensiv zu üben und nicht nur anzureißen. 

Die Kursbezeichnung BASIC bezieht sich übrigens nicht auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad sondern die Gesamtheit der Fahrtechnikpalette für Tourer. 

Nur Mut, wenn u.a. selbst Racer wie Michael @Delgado oder Freerider wie Volker @Volker_k oder Allrounder wie Klaus @REDKING davon profitiert haben, dann kann es ja nicht ganz so schlecht sein. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Mut, wenn u.a. selbst Racer wie Michael @Delgado oder Freerider wie Volker @Volker_k davon profitiert haben, dann kann es ja nicht ganz so schlecht sein.
> 
> VG Martin



Wenn Du wüsstest wie wir profitiert haben ....


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du wüsstest wie wir profitiert haben ....


 
Also wirklich?! 

Wenn schon nicht vollständig zitieren, 
dann doch wenigstens mit Auslassungszeichen (...) arbeiten. 

Sonst ist das ja vollkommen sinnverfremdend. 

Von anderer Seite wird mir schon unberechtigt ein ausschließliches Interesse an volljährigen Tourerinnen unterstellt.


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *1.* Sonst ist das ja vollkommen sinnverfremdend.
> 
> *2.* Von anderer Seite wird mir schon unberechtigt ein ausschließliches Interesse an vollbusigen Tourerinnen unterstellt.



1. Eben nicht    

2. Kann ich Dir besorgen; Aber wieso volljährig? Und wen meinst Du mit "anderer Seite"? Etwa sowas wie "bessere Hälfte"  ?

Bis bald in der Hardt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Eben nicht
> 
> 2. Kann ich Dir besorgen; Aber wieso volljährig? Und wen meinst Du mit "anderer Seite"? Etwa sowas wie "bessere Hälfte"  ?
> 
> Bis bald in der Hardt



Eben doch!  
Volljährig wg. HFE. Wg. andere Seite guckst DU hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222780 . Wg. bessere Hälfe: Meine Frau hat nichts gegen volljährige Tourerinnen, sie hat nur was gegen das Mountainbiken im allgemeinen.
Wartet nicht zu lange  . Im Rheinisch-Bergischen-Kreis sind Bestrebungen im Gange, die Hardt vollständig zum Naturschutzgebiet zu erklären.  Dann bleibt von BGS-Events bestenfalls noch das "B" auf Forstautobahnen im Schritttempo.


----------



## Delgado (7. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Eben nicht!





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eben doch!








* ... immer zweimal mehr wie Du ... *


----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/239930
> 
> * ... immer zweimal mehr wie Du ... *


 
Und von mir noch einen oben drauf.


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (7. Juni 2006)

scheinen lustige kurse zu sein


----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2006)

Scrat_ schrieb:
			
		

> scheinen lustige kurse zu sein


 
In dieser Welt und bei der Reizüberflutung mit der Fußball-WM-2006 kann das nur von Vorteil sein.


----------



## FranG (7. Juni 2006)

Scrat_ schrieb:
			
		

> scheinen lustige kurse zu sein


Welche Kurse eigentlich?


----------



## Delgado (7. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrr *PeitscheKnall*




Hätte noch diese im Angebot:


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2006)

@ Juchhu
Wollte mich eben für den Fahrtechnikkurs *Basic I* anmelden , aber wo ist der Termin geblieben ??


----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchhu
> Wollte mich eben für den Fahrtechnikkurs *Basic I* anmelden , aber wo ist der Termin geblieben ??


 
Ähm  , tja  , leider war die Auswirkung des Eröffnungsfußballspiels wohl doch so groß, dass sich nur einer angmeldet hat.

Ich habe dann denjenigen heute mittag kurzfristig angemailt, ob er einer Zusammenlegung von BASIC I+II auf den BASIC II-Termin zustimmt.
Nach dem "JA" habe ich den Termin versteckt und wollte nach dem Essen die Info posten.

Also:

Der BASIC I Kurs von 09:00-13:00 Uhr am 10.06.2006 wurde gecancelt.

Stattdessen werden die Lehrinhalte des BASIC I Kurses ggf. durch Gruppentrennung in den BASIC II integriert.

*D.h. am Samstag, den 10.06.2006 findet nur ein Kurs, jetzt BASIC I+II, ab 14:00 bis (voraussichtlich, ggf. länger )  18:00 Uhr statt.*

Das hat große Vorteile:

Ich habe den Vormittag frei.
Die vermeidlichen Anfänger sind nach dem BASIC I+II Kurs direkt vermeindliche Fortgeschrittene  
OKOK, war nur Spass, aber wenn man durch die Erklärbärmethode direkt an den Spots mit Fortgeschrittenen übt und mit den Augen sowie Ohren 'stiehlt', lernt man schneller.
Mit zwei Hände voll Leute kann man die Übungen am besten machen. Nicht zu wenige, aber auch nicht zu viele.
VG Martin


----------



## Splash (7. Juni 2006)

Wirds ne Wiederholung des Kurses geben? Ich kann leider nicht, hätte sonst aber gerne teil genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der BASIC I Kurs von 09:00-13:00 Uhr am 10.06.2006 wurde gecancelt
> 
> Das hat große Vorteile:
> *[*]Ich habe den Vormittag frei.*
> VG Martin


Na dann melde ich mich als Anfänger mal an !!, 
und kann nebenbei mal Ausschlafen !!


----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

@Juchhu: Hast/hattest ne PM...

@Delgado: ZEIG DIE PEITSCHE BLOSS KLAUS NICHT!!!!!! 
Sonst habe ich bei der nÃ¤chsten Tour mit Klaus ein sehr sehr groÃes Problem... die aktuelle Peitsche tat gestern schon weg genug!  

â¬dit: Oh, Basic I wurde gecancelt... aber dafÃ¼r Basic I und II zusammen? Mh... klingt auch gut... meine PM gilt weiterhin!!


----------



## Delgado (8. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu: Hast/hattest ne PM...
> 
> @Delgado: ZEIG DIE PEITSCHE BLOSS KLAUS NICHT!!!!!!
> Sonst habe ich bei der nächsten Tour mit Klaus ein sehr sehr großes Problem... die aktuelle Peitsche tat gestern schon weg genug!
> ...



@Xexano, wenn Klaus Dir schon weh tut sollten wir unbedingt mal zusammen fahren   

Kannst Dich ja bei meinem LMB-Termin anmelden  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wirds ne Wiederholung des Kurses geben? Ich kann leider nicht, hätte sonst aber gerne teil genommen.


 
Ja, im Juli. Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein kannst.



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann melde ich mich als Anfänger mal an !!,
> und kann nebenbei mal Ausschlafen !!


 
Habe ich auch gemacht!  
Übrigens, in den meisten Dingen dieser Welt bleiben wir Zeit unseres Lebens ein Anfänger. 
Gut, dass wir uns jetzt mal ein bisschen aus der Masse herausheben wollen. 



			
				Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu: Hast/hattest ne PM...
> 
> @Delgado: ZEIG DIE PEITSCHE BLOSS KLAUS NICHT!!!!!!
> Sonst habe ich bei der nächsten Tour mit Klaus ein sehr sehr großes Problem... die aktuelle Peitsche tat gestern schon weg genug!
> ...


 
Sorry, habe ich erst eben beantwortet. Sie haben POST !!!



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Xexano, wenn Klaus Dir schon weh tut sollten wir unbedingt mal zusammen fahren
> 
> Kannst Dich ja bei meinem LMB-Termin anmelden
> 
> ...


 
HAI-ALARM, HAI-ALARM, HAI-ALARM. 

Gefrässiges Raubtier vor der Juchhu-Küste gesehen, der auf Beutezug für seine LMB-Termine ist.


----------



## Splash (8. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, im Juli. Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein kannst.



Ja leider - ich hatte mich ursprünglich drauf gefreut, aber nach 4 Wochen konstanten Atemwegsproblemen gehts gleich erst mal zum Abstrich. Sport ist noch ärztlich untersagt (wenn Puls >130). Ich hoffe dann mal so auf ab Mitte Juli rum


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ja leider - ich hatte mich ursprünglich drauf gefreut, aber nach 4 Wochen konstanten Atemwegsproblemen gehts gleich erst mal zum Abstrich. Sport ist noch ärztlich untersagt (wenn Puls >130). Ich hoffe dann mal so auf ab Mitte Juli rum


 
Mann, mann, mann, Du Bazillenmutterschiff, Du solltest Dich mal richtig auskurieren. 
Offensichtlich springst Du immer zu früh vom Krankenbett auf. 
Jetzt hör mal auf den Onkel Doktor, sonst wird das im Juli auch nichts. 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Knallar (8. Juni 2006)

Hi Martin, 

bin eigentlich zum Grillen eingeladen, aber auf Technikkurs hätte ich mehr Lust. Muss ich aber erst nochmal abklären. Sag spätestens morgen Bescheid!


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2006)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> bin eigentlich zum Grillen eingeladen, aber auf Technikkurs hätte ich mehr Lust. Muss ich aber erst nochmal abklären. Sag spätestens morgen Bescheid!


 
Mach doch beides.

BASIC I+II geht von 14:00-18:00 Uhr. 
Bis nach Lev wieder zurück ist es doch ein Katzensprung.


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

bevor jetzt alle einer hoffnungslosen WM bedingten Reizüberflutung erliegen,
hier noch schnell eine Bitte an die Fahrtechnikkurs-Teilnehmer, die mit dem PKW anreisen:

Könnt Ihr so nett sein und jeweils einen Getränkekasten mit leeren Flaschen (idealerweise PETs) mitbringen?

Unser Leergut habe ich blöderweise am Mittwoch bei ALDI geschreddert.

Wir brauchen die Flaschen als Pylonenersatz für den Slalom- und Garagencontest.

Bis morgen. 

VG Martin, der sich das Traumwetter verdient hat. 


Alle, die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (9. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> bevor jetzt alle einer hoffnungslosen WM bedingten Reizüberflutung erliegen,


Neenee, keine Sorge.

ABER:

Nur noch 22 1/2 Stunden bis zum wirklichen Saisonhighlight: 
*Juchhus Fahrtechnikkurse starten wieder!!!*


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2006)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Neenee, keine Sorge.
> 
> ABER:
> 
> ...


 
 

Ich sollte mal über Rechtemanagement nachdenken.


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

folgende Tipps habe ich noch für morgen:

Sonnenschutzcreme
lange Bikehose wg. Zecken, habe gestern 7 und heute 3 während und nach der Hundetour vom Hund entfernt oder
alternativ AUTAN-Pumpspray gegen die kleinen Blutsauger und zum Schluß
mit guter Laune läßt sich das gute Wetter noch besser ertragen.
*wer Fotos haben will, muss eine Kamera mitbringen.* Wenn sie im Bericht erscheinen sollen, der soll mir seine Fotos übers WE auf meine E-Mail-Addy (max. 25 MB pro E-Mail) mailen.
VG Martin


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Könnt Ihr so nett sein und jeweils einen Getränkekasten mit leeren Flaschen (idealerweise PETs) mitbringen?
> ...
> Wir brauchen die Flaschen als Pylonenersatz für den Slalom
> ...


Sorry damit kann ich nicht dienen , wie wäre es mit ein paar leeren Red Bull Dosen , wenn da ein Bach ist können wir die dann auffüllen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> folgende Tipps habe ich noch für morgen:
> 
> ...


1: Muss noch zur Apotheke
2:Ist zu Warm  
3: Dann lohnt sich der Weg zur Apotheke wenigstens  
4:Kamera kann ich mitbringen , das mit dem Fotos per Mail geht nicht zu Lahm ( nicht Phillip TOR !!) , vielleicht kannst du die Speicherkarte danach noch schnell bei dir auslesen ( SD-Cart ) ???


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry damit kann ich nicht dienen , wie wäre es mit ein paar leeren Red Bull Dosen , wenn da ein Bach ist können wir die dann auffüllen?


 
Schade, aber Red Bull Dosen sind zu klein.  

Die 1,5 l PET-Flaschen sind genau richtig. Fallen beim leichtesten Antippen wie die Fliegen um, stellen kein Risiko beim Überfahren dar, und man schleppt sich keinen Bruch. 

Vielleicht denkt ja einer dran, im Gegensatz zu mir  , welche mitzubringen. 




			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> 1: Muss noch zur Apotheke
> 2:Ist zu Warm
> 3: Dann lohnt sich der Weg zur Apotheke wenigstens
> 4:Kamera kann ich mitbringen , das mit dem Fotos per Mail geht nicht zu Lahm ( nicht Phillip TOR !!) , vielleicht kannst du die Speicherkarte danach noch schnell bei dir auslesen ( SD-Cart ) ???


 
ZU 4.

Das geht natürlich, müssen dann aber zu mir fahren. Anfahrt vom NFH Hardt bis zu mir per Auto ca. 5 -10 min.

Bis nachher. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (10. Juni 2006)

Da hat doch der Erklärbär mit seinen Fahrtechnikkurs  einen noch besseren Start hingelegt als unsere Kicker gestern. *Jetzt müssen aber weitere Termine folgen. 
*



Ach ja, hier der versprochene  für die Trailpflege.


----------



## Mathok (10. Juni 2006)

das kannst du LAUT sagen (auch wenns bei mir am Anfang nicht so rund lief  )! Ich sag nur DANKE Martin! Und für alle die noch nicht in diesen Genuss gekommen sind: Anmelden, Anmelden, Anmelden, ....

Hoffe doch man sieht sich beim nächsten Kurs nochmal!!

lg
Martin


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2006)

Also ich kann nur sagen TIP TOP   
Von bekannten zum unbekannten  
Habe viel gelernt , und werde mir jetzt eine Garage suchen und da üben  
Wirklich gut und sachlich erklärt plus Spassgarantie .

P.S. Juchhu kann du mir deine E-Mail Adresse schicken per PM, habe gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Werde die Fotos dann morgen von der Firma aus zu dir schicken . Also wundere dich nicht .


----------



## Freti (11. Juni 2006)

Auch ich möchte noch öffentlich Danke sagen.
Meine Scheu vor Steilstücken hat sich jetzt doch deutlich gemindert. Ich muß mir jetzt mal den Sprungtum im Müngersdorfer Freibad ansehen, ob da nicht eine Route nach unten möglich ist. Natürlich kontrolliert und ohne blockierte Räder.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich wollte ja erst warten, bis alle Teilnehmer ihre begeisterte Einschätzung gepostet haben  , 
bin aber zz. doch ungeduldig geworden, 
nachdem ich von Klaus @Redking die ersten Bilder zugemailt bekommen habe.  

Eines vorweg, dies ist nicht der offizielle Bericht.  

Ich warte noch auf ein paar Fotos und bis mein Ghostwriter fertig getextet hat. 

Trotzdem postet ich eines der Fotos, 
das sehr schön das Motto der Juchhu-Fahrtetchnikkurse darstellt, 
nämlich "von einfachen zum schwierigen und vom bekannten zum unbekannten"  





v.l.n.r.
Klaus @Freti, Hans Jörg @Bullsdriver, Martin @juchhu alias Erklärbär, Frank @Cheetah

Nach dem einleitenden theoretischen Teil haben alle, auch die vermeindlichen 'Anfänger', diesen Spot mehrfach getestet und dabei festgestellt, dass das Überfahren eines solchen Spots sehr stark abhängig von der Körperhaltung und der Geometrie des Bike ist. 

Aber ich will dem Bericht nicht vorgreifen.

Ein/zwei/drei/viele kleine Kritikpunkte an mich selbst seien erlaubt:

Die Parkplatzsituation war schei$$e. Leider hatte ich vorher nicht recherchiert, dass dort ein Großfamilienfest (ca. 50 PKWs   )gefeiert wurde.
Leider waren durch dieses Fest die Spots unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses nicht nutzbar.
Zukünftig sammeln wir uns zur Sammelzeit und starten zur Startzeit. Wer bei Startzeit nicht da ist, hat leider Pech gehabt.
Vier Stunden für BASIC I+II ist zu wenig.  
Wir haben gerade mal die Hälfte aus beiden Kursen gemacht.
Zur meiner Ehrenrettung sage ich mir selbst, 
dass der erste Kurs im Jahr immer etwas an Startschwierigkeiten leidet. 
Das war bisher immer so. 

Allerdings weiß ich jetzt auch definitiv, was mir in der Wintersaison gefehlt:

Juchhus Fahrtechnikkurse und eine geile Zeit mit super Leuten.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der verspätete Bericht zum ersten 2006-er Fahrtechnikkurs mit juchhu:

Nach anfänglicher schleppender Anmeldephase hatten sich für Samstag, 
den 10.06.2006, für den zusammengelegten BASIC I+II Kurs insgesamt 10 Teilnehmer angemeldet
(Aufführung in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung).

Guido Montana
Frank Cheetah
Klaus Redking
Frank FranG
Bernhard bernhardwalter
Martin Mathok
Sven Kettenfresser
Klaus Freti
Julian Xexano
Hans Jörg bullsdriver
und als kurzer Gast Helmut @Schildbürger mit Sohn
Ich machte mich kurz nach 13:00 Uhr auf den Weg, 
um vorher noch schnell einmal die einzelnen Schlüsselstellen zu überprüfen und abzufahren.
Dabei traf ich den SIT-Fahrtechnikkurs. 
Außer für ein kurzes Winken war leider keine Zeit, obwohl ich mich gerne eingereiht hätte.

Als ich dann 13:45 Uhr mich dem Naturfreundehaus näherte, 
war ich kurz davor, einen Schlaganfall zu bekommen.
Standen doch überall (ca. 50) geparkte PKWs umher. 
Sollten sich tatsächlich kurzfristig soviel Teilnehmer noch am Samstagmorgen angemeldet haben?
Mit stolzgeschwellter Brust und mulmigem Gefühl nähert ich mich dem Parkplatz. 
Leider nahmen die Anwesenden bis auf wenige Ausnahmen von mir keinerlei Notiz 
und schlenderten mit Geschenken in Richtung Naturfreundehaus. 
Schluck, die waren wohl nicht wegen mir da.
Dann sah ich den ersten Biker, Martin @Mathok, verloren in den Massen, 
aber mit einem Colakasten bewaffnet.

Nach kurzem Hallo trafen dann fast alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer ein.
Kurze Organisation wg. HFE. Dann solltes es losgehen. 
Leider streikte just in diesem Moment Martins @Mathok HR-Bremse. 
Dank Klaus @Redking beherzten und fachkundigen Eingriffs blieb die Verzögerung im zeitlichen Rahmen. 
Da Bernhard noch nicht aufgetaucht war, solltes es nun mit Verspätung endlich beginnen. 
Und ab in die Hardt. Die Biker waren ungeduldig voller Tatendrang.

Doch erstmal musste ein großes Saufgelage her, 
denn wir brauchten ja die PET-Flaschen für den Slalom- und Garagencontest.
Naja, war nicht schwierig, denn Martin @Mathok hatte freundlicherweise leere PETs mitgebracht.









Unter fachkundiger Anleitung wurde der Slalomkurs abgefahren. 
Zz. rief Bernard @bernhardwalter auf dem Handy, 
der sich auf dem Weg von Köln-Esch mit dem Bike zum Fahrtechnikkurs im Milchborntal etwas verfranst hatte. 
Frank @FranG machte sich auf die Suche und führte Bernhard nach kurzer Zeit zur Herde!-)))

Dann wurde der Garagencontest aufgebaut. Die Flaschen wurden dazu in einem U aufgebaut. 
Ziel war es, in das U hineinzufahren und zu wenden. 
Dabei sollten weder Flaschen umgefahren, noch ein Fuss abgesetzt werden.

Ziel dieser Übung war es, die Grundhalte- und Lenktechnik sowie Juchhus Tick-Technik auf dem MTB zu vermitteln.

_Leitsatz: Der MTB-ler macht alles in Grundposition (stehend !!!) auf dem MTB. _
_Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel._

Zur Auflockerung sollten nun eine kleine STR (Singletrailrunde) uns zum nächsten Spot führen. 
Dort ohne Zwischenfälle angelangt, stand das Überfahren von Absätzen an.





Hier wurde erstmal praktisch dargestellt, welche Faktoren wesentlich sind, 
um eine solche Stelle unfallfrei zu befahren. 
Neben der Geometrie (u.a. Tretlagerhöhe) des Bikes und der idealen Halteposition des Bikers 
war auch das Eintauchverhalten der jeweiligen Federgabel zu berücksichtigen. 
Dann gings an das Befahren des Spots. 
Dazu wurden anfänglich aus Sicherheitsgründen zwei Teilnehmer abgestellt, 
die bei Schwierigkeiten des Bikers hätten eingreifen können. 

Hier exemplarisch einige Fotos



 

 



v.l.n.r Biker: Sven @Kettenfresser, Guido @Montana, Klaus @Redking !-)))

_Leitsatz: Der MTB-ler macht alles in Grundposition (stehend !!!) auf dem MTB. _
_Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!-)))_

Von hier gings es weiter zur "Gardasee"-Abfahrt in der Grube Cox, 
einem kurzen Downhilltrail, der steinig ist bzw. felsigen Untergrund hat.

Zu der richtigen Halte- und Lenkposition sollten die MTB-ler die 'richtige' Fahrlinie auswählen. 
Dabei sollte zu einem das Vorderrad nicht zu starr gehalten werden, 
sodass es sich (in Grenzen) seinen Weg über den unebenen Untergrund 'suchen' kann, 
zu anderen sollte vermittelt werden, dass man dahin fährt, wohin man hinschaut.

Als Schmankerl sollte nun der Downhilltrail im Uphill genutzt werden. 
Mangel ausreichendem Abstand zum Vordermann, 
Rücksicht auf Wanderer und Hundeführer sowie mangelnder Technik/Kraft schafften es leider nicht alle!-)))

_Leisatz: Der Biker fährt immer dort hin, wohin er sieht. _
_Visualisiere die Fahrlinie!_

*Zz. traten jeweils zwei Beamte des Bergisch Gladbacher Ordnungsamtes und der örtlichen Polizei auf den Plan *
*und schrieben fleissig Anzeigen. *
*Leidtragende waren Hundebesitzer mit unangeleinten Hunden und Badegäste im Naturschutzgebiet.*

*Wir, die sich ordnungsgemäß auf den markierten Wegen aufhielten und keine Rast an den Grube Cox einlegten, *
*wurden selbstverständlich nicht behelligt.*

Von hier gings es nun durchs Milchborntal zum Kadettenweiher.
Hier musste uns leider Hans Jörg wg. familärer Verpflichtung verlassen.

Am Kadettenweiher sollte nun die Treppe befahren werden.



 

 

 



v.l.n.r. Biker: Sven @Kettenfresser, Klaus @Freti, Frank @Cheetah, Klaus @Redking, der Tages-Uphillkönig

_Leitsatz: Der MTB-ler macht alles in Grundposition (stehend !!!) auf dem MTB. _
_Und möglichst Finger weg von der VR-Bremse beim Überfahren der Kanten mit dem VR._

Zur Auflocker machten wir uns noch schnell über den Wurzeltrail auf der anderen Seite des Kadettenweihers her. 
Im Uphill hat ihn von den Teilnehmern keiner geschafft. 
Puh, Glück gehabt, schließlich hatte ich zz. den Wettgewinn schon selber getrunken.

Von hier solltes es nun über eine weitere kleine STR zur legendären Schlüsselstelle I gehen. 
Oben auf der Kuppe stehend veränderten sich die Gesichter der Biker, die die Schlüsselstelle noch nicht kannten. 
Nach entsprechender Einweisung machten sich die Biker ran ans Werk.





Julian @Xexano mit der wahscheinlich höchsten Spitzengeschwindigkeit an der Schlüsselstelle I

_Leitsatz: Im steilen Gelände kann man nicht weit genug hinter den Sattel gehen. _
_Nur das Aufsitzen auf dem Hinterrad begrenzt dieses Halteposition!-)))_

Nachdem nun fast alle die Schlüsselstelle befahren hatten, 
sollte es nun über trails und FABs zur Schlüsselstelle III gehen.

Hier verabschiedeten sich Gudio und Bernhard. 
Der Rest wurde in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt. 
Solche mit entsprechender Erfahrung, die ohne Begehung direkt den Downhill in Angriff genommen haben, 
und solche, die erst nach Einweisung und Besichtigung, den Downhill unter Stollen nahmen.

Einhellig kamen alle zum Urteil: Geil, nur leider viel zu kurz!-)))

Hier würde sich übrigens eine Videokamera gut machen, 
um Technik und Fahrlinie überprüfen bzw. bewerten zu können.

Von hier ging es nun wieder durchs Milchborntal zum Kadettenweiher, 
wo der Guide den Kurs entließ und die Teilnehmer in Richtung Parkplatz davonzogen.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön geht an folgende Personen:

Frank @FranG für die editierbare HFE-Version
Martin @Mathok für die PET-Flaschen
Sven @Kettenfresser für die überlassenen Fotos sowie
Klaus @Redking ebenfalls für die überlassenen Fotos
Claudia @juchhus Frau, die trotz meiner 90 minütiger Verspätung keine Strafverfolgungsmaßnahmen einleitete.
Fazit: Es gibt noch viel zu tun und zu verbessern. Packen wirs an.

Die Zusammenlegung des BASICI+II Kurs war trotz unterschiedlichen Fahrtechnikstands der einzelnen Teilnehmer eine gute Idee.

Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Kurs.

VG Martin

PS: Alle Fotos gibt es hier


----------



## dooley242 (13. Juni 2006)

Liest sich ja echt klasse und würde mir als Technikanfänger mit Sicherheit viel bringen, nur kann ich leider immer nur sonntags, da ich in der Woche arbeiten muss(darf  ).
Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal, wo ich jetzt mein neues Rad habe.


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2006)

dooley242 schrieb:
			
		

> Liest sich ja echt klasse und würde mir als Technikanfänger mit Sicherheit viel bringen, *nur kann ich leider immer nur sonntags, da ich in der Woche arbeiten muss(darf * ).
> Aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal, wo ich jetzt mein neues Rad habe.


 
Sonntags werden wohl eher Fahrtechniktouren angeboten.

Ich persönlich favorisiere ja den Samstagvormittag, da dies die Lieblingseinkaufszeit der Deutschen ist, und der Wald deutlich weniger bis gar nicht bevölkert ist.

Schau wir mal, wie es kommt.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (14. Juni 2006)

Leicht verspätet  , da ja WM ist  

Ganz herzlichen Dank an Martin für den klasse Fahrtechnikkurs.
Hier war wieder wirklich für jeden was dabei.  Gleichgewichtsübungen , Bremsgeschichten und Stufen bis zur Schlüsselstelle. Alles wurde sehr unterhaltsam und lehrreich erklärt.  

Auch meine geliebte Treppe am Kadettenweiher war wieder im Programm   

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Gruß Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hier nun der verspätete Bericht zum ersten 2006-er Fahrtechnikkurs mit juchhu:
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Leicht verspätet  , da ja WM ist
> 
> Ganz herzlichen Dank an Martin für den klasse Fahrtechnikkurs.
> Hier war wieder wirklich für jeden was dabei.  Gleichgewichtsübungen , Bremsgeschichten und Stufen bis zur Schlüsselstelle. Alles wurde sehr unterhaltsam und lehrreich erklärt.
> ...


 
Ich glaube, da fahren wir beide mal alleine hin.  

Wenn Du den Chickenway links an den Treppenstufen vorbei runter zum Ufer gefahren bist, 
ist die Fahrlinie über die Treppenstufen danach ein Kinderspiel.

Dein 'Problem' sind die ersten drei Stufen, 
die man idealweise in rechten Winkel anfährt 
und der Fahrlinie folgend in die Kurve zum Mittelstück fährt.

Egal, diese Saison wird es sicherlich klappen. 
Schließlich hat auch das Überfahren des Baumstandabsatzes geklappt. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

habe gerade das "GO" für die erste Fahrtechniktour dieser Saison am Samstag, den 17.06.2006, bekommen.

Das nachstehende unentgeltliche Kursangebot richtet sich an volljährige MountainbikerInnen mit geringen bis fortgeschrittenen Fahrtechnikkenntnissen. 

Die im LMB-Termin genannten Voraussetzungen (Haftungsfreistellungerklärung und Ausrüstung) müssen für die Teilnahme erfüllt werden.

Die Tour beginnt 14:00 Uhr und dauert ca. 4 Stunden. 
Bitte erscheint jeweils 15 Minuten früher zwecks Organisationsvorbereitung.

Fahrtechniktour am 17.06.2006 von 14:00-18:00 Uhr

Lehrinhalte (nicht abschließende Aufzählung):

Grundlenk- , -halte und Bremspositionen auf dem Bike
Balancierübungen und "Tick"-Technik
Bremstechniken (VR, HR und beide) und- übungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Uphill
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Downhill
Kurventechniken z.B. Drücketechnik
kleinere Hindernisse (Wurzeln/Stufen und der Röhrenspot  ) überfahren
zwischendurch Anfahrten zu den einzelnen Spots und Singletrailsurfen
Tourdaten sind ca. 30-40 km mit ca. 600-800 hm je nach Verweildauer an den einzelnen Spots und Gruppengröße.

Die o.g. Tour richten sich an MountainbikerInnen, die in erster Linie Touren und/oder Marathons fahren. 

Bei Fragen hier in den Thread posten oder PM.

VG Martin

PS: Gleich werde ich in den LMB-Termin die URL der aktuellen Haftungsfreistellungserklärung eingefügt. Bitte ab und zu nachschauen, wenn verfügbar, downloaden, am PC ausfüllen, unterschreiben und zum Kurs mitbringen (gilt nur für die TeilnehmerInnen, von denen mir noch keine 2006-er Haftungsfreistellungserklärung vorliegt).


----------



## FranG (15. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade das "GO" für die erste Fahrtechniktour dieser Saison am Samstag, den 17.06.2006, bekommen.
> 
> ...


Juchhu!  
Erster!  

... und vielen Dank für den letzen Samstag!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2006)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Juchhu!
> (1)Erster!
> 
> ... (2)und vielen Dank für den letzen Samstag!
> ...



Wer zuerst kommt, wartet am längsten! 
Bitte gern geschehen. Das Vergnügen lag ganz auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2006)

Volkääääär, Iriiiiiis,

da müssmer hin  

Aber wieder die Fragen Einweggrill, Fleisch oder Wurst, Kölsch oder Alt, Senf oder Ketchup, ....

Was'n Stress.

 

Bis Samstag


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

aktuelle Änderung zur 1. Fahrtechniktour.

Ich habe eine Begrenzung auf die ersten fünf gemeldeten Teilnehmer angesetzt.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich an ein/zwei Spots (selber  ) üben möchte, deren technisch Schwierigkeit 'mittel' bzw. 'schwer' ist.

Damit die Wartezeit für den einzelnen nicht zu groß und Abstimmung bzw. Sicherung der Spots einfacher durchzuführen ist, muss ich die Teilnehmeranzahl auf 5 (mit mir 6) begrenzen.

Da die angemeldeten Teilnehmer schon an Fahrttechnikkkursen teilgenommen haben bzw. über einen normalen bis fortgeschrittenen Kenntnisstand verfügen, sollten sich für den freien Platz nur Teilnehmer eintragen, die gleiche oder ähnliche Voraussetzungen erfüllen.

Damit die bereits eingetragenen Teilnehemer sich jetzt freuen können, nun ein Vorgeschmack:

Wir werden u.a. am Lüderich an einen 'Geheim'spot   (DJ-SAM Spürnase sei Dank  ) fahren, 
der uns ermöglichen wird, 
an unserer Serpentinenfahrtechnik, d.h. Brems-, Lenk- und Haltetechnik in sehr engen Kurven sowie Umsetzen des Hinterrades zu üben.

Bei Fragen hier in den Thread posten oder PM.

VG Martin

PS: Bereits gemeldet und damit jetzt vollständig sind:

FranG 
Hilljumper 
volker k 
Cheetah 
Solanum


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2006)

Nicht schlecht , Martin das gefällt mir wieder  
Was ist denn jetzt mit dem ....  

Geht mich ja eigentlich nix an , sorry

Gruß

Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> aktuelle Änderung zur 1. Fahrtechniktour.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Nicht schlecht , Martin das gefällt mir wieder
> (2)Was ist denn jetzt mit dem ....
> 
> (3)Geht mich ja eigentlich nix an , sorry
> ...



Mir auch.  Gut ist, was dem Guide gefällt. 
Bettel-E-Mails werden kategorisch nicht berücksichtigt. 
Habe ja schließlich einen Ruf (vom Erklärbär zum Problembär ) zu verteidigen.
Das Wort 'eigentlich' lässt einem immer ein Hintertürchen offen.
Wir werden mal testen, ob dass mit der FTT so klappt. Vielleicht findet sich ja zukünftig auch ein Co-Guide, um ggf. mal die Gruppe zu teilen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

die ersten Bettel-Emails zwecks Teilnahme an der morgigen Fahrtechniktour haben mich erreicht.

Es ist unglaublich, welche Geldbeträge und Dienste mir angeboten werden, um mein Herz zu erweichen. 

Fassunglos stehe ich vor den Angeboten und denke bei mir:

"Das Alles soll für mich sein?"  
"Ich kann doch nicht annehmen, dass das alles sein soll?"  

Also Freunde der ersten Fahrtechniktour, die Ihr dabei sein wollt,
da müsst Ihr noch eine Schüppe drauflegen oder beim nächsten Mal Euch schneller anmelden. 

Spass bei Seite. Schauen wir mal, wie es wird. 
Und wenn es gut wird, gibts Wiederholungen.

VG Martin

PS: Geiles Wetter draußen.


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> PS: Geiles Wetter draußen.



Yes Sir , fast wie gestern .   

Guido _der kleine Bettelbube _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Yes Sir , fast wie gestern .
> 
> Guido _der *kleine Bettelbube* _


 
Nur zur Info, und bevor Hassmails mich erreichen: 
Du warst damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info, und bevor Hassmails mich erreichen:
> Du warst damit nicht gemeint.



Ohjeh  schlechter Scherz von mir  
Natürlich habe und werde ich keine Bettelmails verfassen   

Aber ich kenne ich auch _keine(n) die/der _Dir Hassmails wegen mir schreiben würde, die kriege ich alle schon selbst  

Viel Spass euch 6 auf dem Lüderich 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Cheetah (16. Juni 2006)

*Ich empfehle allen ohne WM, äh Problembärenticket sich trotzdem anzumelden. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass der eine oder andere doch noch kneift, und so rückt man halt nach.*


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich empfehle allen ohne WM, äh Problembärenticket sich trotzdem anzumelden. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass der eine oder andere doch noch kneift, und so rückt man halt nach.*


 
Kann klappen, muss aber nicht. 

BTW: Jetzt erreichen mich schon Bitten um Vorreservierung für die nächsten Kurse. 
Des weiteren wird schon wegen einer Franchising-Lizenz für das Erklärbär-Fahrtechnikkonzept angefragt!  

Jaja, was lerne ich als alter Verkäufer, äh Unternehmensberater, daraus?

Teilnehmerbegrenzung bringts! Oder anders ausgedrückt, quasi als Leitsatz (des Verkaufs):

Nicht wollen erzeugt wollen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (18. Juni 2006)

Ich habe bis jetzt 16 Mückenstiche gezählt. Kann jemand mehr bieten?  

Schön war es, nette Runde, nette Mitfahrer, Grillwürstchenversorgung durch die sich um unser Wohl sorgende Bevölkerung. Aber ich will denm Bericht in epischer Breite des Guides nicht vorgreifen 

Es hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt schon über einer halben Stunde an dem Bericht hänge
und eben durch einen Datenbankfehler sich meine Arbeit in Luft aufgelöst hat , lasse ich jetzt den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein, 
und widme mich nun einem schönen Grillabend mit Frau und Hund.  

Also, Bericht gibts erst Montagmorgen. 

Apropo Bericht: VOLKER @Volker_k, sind alle Bilder für mich? Ich meine, ich darf doch nicht annehme, dass dort nur 4 (in Worten: vier) 'schlappe', wenn auch schöne Bilder das Ergebnis Deiner Fotosession sind? 

Bitte schicke mir, gerne auch gezippt, die restlichen Fotos (max. pro E-Mail 25 MB).

Da ich eh nur 15 Bilder/Smileys pro Posting verwerten kann, verweilen die restlichen Bilder im Album.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2006)

Kann mir mal jemand Eure Netto-Fahrzeit nennen!

Danke & Gruß

Michael


----------



## juchhu (19. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der verspätete Bericht zum ersten 2006-er Fahrtechniktour mit juchhu:

Bedingt durch die begrenzte TeilnehmerInnenanzahl hatten sich nach einer kurzen Anmeldephase für Samstag, 
den 17.06.2006, insgesamt 5 TeilnehmerIn angemeldet (Aufführung in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung).

Frank @FranG
Ingo @Hilljumper
Volker @volker k
Frank @Cheetah
Iris @Solanum
sowie Michael @Delgado (als zahlender Praktikant  )
Um 13:45 Uhr erreichte ich den Treffpunkt. 
Kurz danach traf Frank @FranG als Letzter bedingt durch seine Anreise mit dem Bike ein. 
Überpünktlich und deutlich vor 14:00 Uhr machten wir uns auf den Weg.

Nach Passierung des Tütberg nahmen wir die erste Abfahrt und anschließendem leichten Uphilltrail, um an der ersten größeren Steigung die Anfahrtstechniken am Berg in Uphillrichtung zu üben. Dabei nahmen wir uns die Bogen- und Direktstarttechnik vor.

Nach dieser einfachen Übungen sollte nun auf der leicht abfallenden Anfahrt zum Röhrenspot in den Kurven die Drücketechnik geübt werden. So surften wir dem Röhrenspot entgegen.

Dort angekommen, erfolgte eine 'kurze' Einweisung über richtige Gangwahl, Halte- und Lenktechnik, Schwerpunktverlagerung und Vorderrad-Hochziehen.

Allerdings zeigt sich auch schnell, warum der Röhrenspot von Spotkennern so 'gefürchtet' ist. Auch hier zeigte sich wieder, wie übrigens bei allen Spots, dass eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit und Entschlossenheit eher nützt als schadet.

Etwas unterhalb dieses Spots wurde dann an einem kleinen den Weg querenden Bach das Vorderrad-Hochziehen und mit den Hinterrad durchsurfen geübt.

Da die Flüssigkeitsbestände eines Teilnehmers zu Neige gingen, sollte auf Wunsch eine Versorgungsstelle angefahren werden. Und so machten wir uns auf dem kürzesten Weg (also über die Straße ) nach Untereschbach auf, um dort eine Tankstelle zu stürmen.

Von hier gings parallel zur Sülz die Lüderichanfahrt hoch. Über einen kleinen Downhilltrail erreichten wir die kleine Sülzbrücke, die den nächsten Spot darstellte.

Hier war das Ziel, die Brücke fahrend und damit die jeweilige Stufe auf jeder Uferseite im Up- bzw. Downhill zu meistern.

Es zeigten sich einige Schwierigkeiten, sodass wir eine längere Übungseinheit auf der Wiese vor der Brücke einlegten. Hier wurden die unterschiedlichsten Techniken geübt. 





Kurze Lagebesprechung (v.l.n.r.)

Ingo @Hilljumper, Michael @Delgado, Iris @Solanum, Martin @juchhu und Frank @Cheetah





Unter strengem Blick des Co-Guides Michael @Delgado wurde die Vorderrad-
Hochziehtechnik mit Hilfe einer kleinen PET-Flasche geübt.





Teilnehmer, die mit solchen Technikübungen unterfordert waren, 
stellten sich größeren Herausforderungen. (v.u.n.o. )

Michael @Delgado und Volker @volker_k

Nachdem sich Iris @Solanum fit gemacht hatte und die restlichen Teilnehmer auf bzw. neben den Brückenanfahrt als Sicherungskräfte positioniert hatten, 
startete sie den ersten Versuch, der in einem kontrolliert abgefangenen Absturz ohne Folgen endete. Auch zeigte sich wieder, dass eine minimale Startgeschwindigkeit und entsprechender Entschlossenheit das Vorhaben unterstützt.

Ab dem zweiten Versuch lief es immer besser, bis zum letzten Versuch, in dem ohne Sicherungskräfte das Hindernis quasi schwebend genommen wurde. 





Von hier erfolgte nun einer der schwierigsten Uphillprüfungen, denn wir befuhren den traditionellen Downhilltrail zur Sülzer Brücke im Uphill.

Leider schafften einschließlich des Guide nicht alle die letzten Meter.

Nun folgte auf einer längeren Umrundung des 'Gipfels' die Anfahrt des längsten, von kurzen Passagen über FABs unterbrochenen Singletrails runter zur Sülz. Allerdings ließen wir nun den letzten Downhilltrail zur Sülz aus, den wir vorher als Uphillcontest genutzt hatten.

Als nächstes sollte der Serpentinentrail folgen. Gemeinsam erreichten wir die Anfahrt des besagten Trails. Während drei Teilnehmer sich direkt 'ohne Einweisung' hinunterstürzten, zog einer den Chickenway vor, während sich der Guide als Letzter hinunterstürzte. Gerade noch rechtzeitig um den beiden Franks den richtigen Weg nach rechts zu zeigen. Während diese nun aus seinem Blickfeld auf der richtigen Abfahrt verschwanden, machte er sich auf die Suche nach den verlorenen Schafen. Des Nachfahrens und Wartens müde machte er sich auf den Serpentinentrail. Unten angekommen traf und auf die beiden Franks, mit denen er zur Straße fuhr.

Offensichtlich müssen wir einen sehr hilflosen Eindruck gemacht haben, 
denn wir wurden von freundlichen Menschen angesprochen, 
die in einem schönen Hinterhof nett beisammen saßen und grillten. 
Darüberhinaus müssen wir auch hungrig ausgesehen haben, 
denn wir wurden sofort mit Grillgut versorgt.

Leider müssten wir uns von diesem netten Ort trennen, 
um die restlichen Schafe zu suchen. 
Auch mehrmaliges Anrufen auf den unterschiedlichsten Nummern brachte vorerst kein Ergebnis, 
bis ein (Hilfe)Anruf von Volker Klarheit brachte. 
Die Abgesetzten hatten eine schöne Schleife, 
allerdings in die falsche Richtung, 
gedreht und warteten erneut vor dem Eingang des Serpentinentrails. 
Kurze Infos für die richtige Richtung und kurze Zeit später erfolgte eine Gruppenzusammenführung, 
bei der direkt die einzige Reifenpanne behoben wurde.

Geschickterweise fuhren wir an der Versorgungsstelle ein zweites Mal vorbei, nicht ohne Hintergedanken.  

Und wir sollten nicht enttäuscht werden. 
Jeder andere hätte nach der Heimsuchung der beiden Franks das Weite gesucht, 
nicht so die Familie Jander. 
Kaum war die Vorhut (2 x Frank + Martin) wieder gefahren, 
hatten sie den Grill übervoll gelegt.

Und so wurden nun die gesamte Gruppe mit feinsten Bratwürsten und Kräuterbutterbrot versorgt. 
Natürlich wurden auch die leeren Trinkflaschen mit feinsten bergischen Quellwasser gefüllt.





v.l.n.r.

Frank @FranG, Frank @Cheetah, Martin @juchhu, Iris @Solanum und Michael @Delgado. Im Hintergrund die Familie Jander als nette Gastgeber. 





Der Chefkoch an seinem Arbeitsplatz. 

Die genauen Kontaktdaten dieser Versorgungsstelle werden natürlich aus rein egoistischen Gründen nicht verraten. 
Schließlich hatte die Familie Jander ja angeboten, 
bei rechtzeitiger Ankündigung (und Stellung des Grillgutes) einen dauerhaften Versorgungspunkt an der westlichen Flanke des unwegsamen Lüderichgebirges zu unterhalten.  

Nach der köstlichen Stärkung fuhren wir auf direktem Weg Richtung Treffpunkt, den wir dann um 18:00 Uhr erreichten.

Die Tourdaten (Abfahrt TP BGL, Ankunft Juchhu-Haus) sind hier:

Gesamtzeit: 04:20:23
Zeit in Bewegung: 02:13:25
Zeit im Stand: 02:06:58
Gesamtschnitt: 6,48 km/h
Schnitt in Bewegung: 12,65 km/h
V-Max: 51,4 km/h (meine )

Restliche Daten siehe Diagramm:





Es folgt ein 3D-Ausschnitt (das komplette 2D-Bild wird nicht veröffentlicht ):






Ein herzliches Dankeschön geht diesmal an:

Volker @volker_k für die überlassenen Fotos
Fazit: Es gibt noch viel zu tun und zu verbessern. Packen wirs an.

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Tour.

VG Martin

PS: Alle Fotos gibts hier!

PPS: Auf die genaue Beschreibung der einzelnen Übungsformen wurde verzichtet. Interessenten sich herzlich eingeladen. Bei den Fahrtechniktouren empfiehlt sich eine rechtzeitige Anmeldung, da hier auch zukünftig mit eine Teilnehmerbegrenzung gearbeitet werden mussen.


----------



## volker k (19. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hier nun der verspätete Bericht zum ersten 2006-er Fahrtechniktour mit juchhu:
> 
> ...




Hallo Martin

Du hast Mail 

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Cooler Bericht


----------



## juchhu (19. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> 
> Du hast Mail
> 
> ...


 
Ich mache es jetzt etappenweise.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2006)

Sehr schöner Tag, 
sehr schöner Bericht   

Aber wer zum  ist die Frau in meinem Trikot? 

 




@Ingo, wehe Du postest was von, zu überfahrenden Flaschen!


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer zum  ist die Frau in meinem Trikot?



So weit ich mitbekommen habe, war es die BaH-Terminatorin 

Frohes Schaffen bis zum nächsten Mal!


P.S.: Nie würde ich mich über Trinkgefässe lustig machen


----------



## tvaellen (19. Juni 2006)

Das liest sich ja ganz nett mit den Kursen hier und die Bilder passen dazu.

Da ich als alter Straßenfahrer eine miserable MTB-Fahrtechnik habe, bekunde ich Interesse, auch einmal an einem solchen Kurs teilzunehmen. Die Anreise wäre kein Problem, da die Verwandschaft meiner Frau rund um Düsseldorf wohnt und wir da immer mal wieder zu Besuch hinfahren. Das liese sich kombinieren.
Zeitlich würde bei mir Ende Juli/Anfang August oder Anfang/Mitte September gehen.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## juchhu (19. Juni 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Das liest sich ja ganz nett mit den Kursen hier und die Bilder passen dazu.
> 
> (2)Da ich als alter Straßenfahrer eine miserable MTB-Fahrtechnik habe, bekunde ich Interesse, auch einmal an einem solchen Kurs teilzunehmen. Die Anreise wäre kein Problem, da die Verwandschaft meiner Frau rund um Düsseldorf wohnt und wir da immer mal wieder zu Besuch hinfahren. Das liese sich kombinieren.
> (3)Zeitlich würde bei mir Ende Juli/Anfang August oder Anfang/Mitte September gehen.
> ...


 
Hallo Tvaellen,

Das liest sich nicht nur so, das ist auch genau so. 
Boah, Erfurt, ich werde langsam größenwahnsinnig.  
Ich empfehle allerdings dann eher die Fahrtechnikkurse statt der Fahrtechniktouren. Erstere (BASIC I+II) setzen weniger voraus. Da die Spots in der Hardt näher beieinanderliegen, ist die Nettoübungszeit größer. Falls sich aus 'meiner' Gruppe Co-Guides melden, können wir auch ein großes Juchhu-Fahrtechnik-Wochenende machen. Samstags BASIC I+II Fahrtechnikkurse ggf. mit anschließendem Grillen und Sonntag dann eine Fahrtechniktour.
Schauen wir mal, wie es sich und die Wetterlage in diesem Sommer so entwickelt.
VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sich aus 'meiner' Gruppe Co-Guides melden, können wir auch ein großes Juchhu-Fahrtechnik-Wochenende machen. Samstags BASIC I+II Fahrtechnikkurse ggf. mit anschließendem Grillen und Sonntag dann eine Fahrtechniktour.



Ich, wenn Du dich traust  

Im Angebot "Mauer-Challenge" am Lüderich  


OK Mäuerchen


----------



## juchhu (19. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, wenn Du dich traust
> 
> Im Angebot "Mauer-Challenge" am Lüderich
> 
> ...


 
Das hat nichts mit trauen zu tun, sondern mit wollen (und ich will, sonst hätte ich es nicht angesprochen bzw. geschrieben).  

Ab einer bestimmten Gruppengröße und unterschiedlicher Technikvoraussetzung (auch beim Guide ) ist das Gruppenaufteilen sinnvoll.

Probieren wir es doch einfach mal beim nächsten Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II in der Hardt aus. Die kleinere Gruppengröße an unterschiedlichen Spots kommt dann allen zum Vorteil, da mehr und anders geübt bzw. weniger gewartet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (19. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit trauen zu tun, sondern mit wollen (und ich will, sonst hätte ich es nicht angesprochen bzw. geschrieben).
> 
> Ab einer bestimmten Gruppengröße und unterschiedlicher Technikvoraussetzung (auch beim Guide ) ist das Gruppenaufteilen sinnvoll.
> 
> Probieren wir es doch einfach mal beim nächsten Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II in der Hardt aus. Die kleinere Gruppengröße an unterschiedlichen Spots kommt dann allen zum Vorteil, da mehr und anders geübt bzw. weniger gewartet wird.





Den Co Guide gibt es aber allerdings nur im Doppelpack   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Den Co Guide gibt es aber allerdings nur im Doppelpack   .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wir sollten gleich in der Sieg ein bischen Fahrtechnik üben  
Hast Du Zeit?


----------



## volker k (19. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten gleich in der Sieg ein bischen Fahrtechnik üben
> Hast Du Zeit?



Heut ist schlecht , muß nachher die große Leinwand bei meinem Bruder in der Scheune montieren weil wir morgen dort das Fußballspiel schauen wollen .

Ich weiß nur nocht nicht ob ich die 20m² oder 30m² Leinwand nehmen soll .


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Du hast auch PM


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Heut ist schlecht , muß nachher die große Leinwand bei meinem Bruder in der Scheune montieren weil wir morgen dort das Fußballspiel schauen wollen .
> 
> *Meinst Du das Spiel wo's die Ecuadorianer den Deutschen besorgen?
> Ich komme in eine Ecuador-Fahne gewickelt mit bemaltem Gesicht dazu
> ...



Gruß

Micha


----------



## Montana (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo ihr *7*   ,

stimmt nicht ganz . Die SIT Leute fahren den Downhilltrail immer hoch, auch mit Einsteigern etc.   

Gruß Guido

der statt Fahrtechnikkurs lieber WM geguckt hat   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hier nun der verspätete Bericht zum ersten 2006-er Fahrtechniktour mit juchhu:
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2006)

Volker  hat den besagten Trail mit'm Freerider und voll ausgefahrenen 170 mm Federweg geschafft.

Martin ließ sich immerhin dazu bewegen, sich durch mein Anfeuern "_Quäl Dich Du Sau_" 5 Sekunden länger zu quälen.


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juni 2006)

Mit einem kleinen Elektroschocker als Motivationshilfe hätten wir ihn sicher blitzartig bis zum Gipfel getrieben


----------



## juchhu (19. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker hat den besagten Trail mit'm Freerider und voll ausgefahrenen 170 mm Federweg geschafft.
> 
> Martin ließ sich immerhin dazu bewegen, sich durch mein Anfeuern "_Quäl Dich Du Sau_" 5 Sekunden länger zu quälen.


 
Wie Sekunden?  

Mir war es, als wenn es Stunden gewesen wären!    

Werde bei meinen Lüderichrunden jetzt den Trail als Starttrail nehmen, dann klappts bestimmt bei einem der nächsten Male.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem kleinen Elektroschocker als Motivationshilfe hätten wir ihn sicher blitzartig bis zum Gipfel getrieben


 
Räusper  , die kleine Motivationshilfe hätten Andere bei anderer Gelegenheiten auch gut gebrauchen können. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass mann/frau es ausprobiert, übt, sich verbessert, bis es klappt. Ein sehr positives Beispiel hat hier Iris @Solanum gezeigt. 

Im übrigen hat der Lüderich noch viele für die meisten unbekannte Spots unterschiedlichster Schwierigkeit tzu bieten. Wir werden im Laufe der Saison Stück für Stück anfahren.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Räusper  , die kleine Motivationshilfe hätten Andere bei anderer Gelegenheiten auch gut gebrauchen können.
> 
> VG Martin




Petze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. Juni 2006)

Hi ihr Fahrtechniktourer

Es war richtig net mit euch! Ich komme gerne noch mal wieder mit! 
Danke für eure Unterstützung 

Liebe Grüße, bis demnächst
Solanum


----------



## tvaellen (20. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tvaellen,
> 
> Das liest sich nicht nur so, das ist auch genau so.
> Boah, Erfurt, ich werde langsam größenwahnsinnig.
> ...



Zum Thema Größenwahnsinn 
Hier in unserer Ecke gibt es so etwas derzeit nicht - jedenfalls habe ich nichts gefunden.  Ob ich dann nach Willingen oder Witten, irgendwo nach Bayern oder eben zu euch fahre, macht den Kohl von der Fahrstrecke nicht fett. Das gilt natürlich auch für Hardt bzw. Herkenradt.

Ich habe mir mal das wohl maßgebende Posting durchgelesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2739345&postcount=2557
Zumindest mit Basic 2 bin ich mehr als ausgelastet. Wenn ich das mal alles können sollte, bin ich schon ein gutes Stück weiter 

Ergo: Wenn du/ihr den Basic I/II Kurs mal wieder anbietet, schick mir eine pm oder Mail. Dann werde ich schauen, ob ich es zeitlich einrichten kann. Die nächsten 3-4 Wochen ist allerdings verletzungsbedingt noch nichts drin.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Zum Thema Größenwahnsinn
> Hier in unserer Ecke gibt es so etwas derzeit nicht - jedenfalls habe ich nichts gefunden. Ob ich dann nach Willingen oder Witten, irgendwo nach Bayern oder eben zu euch fahre, macht den Kohl von der Fahrstrecke nicht fett. Das gilt natürlich auch für Hardt bzw. Herkenradt.
> 
> (2)Ich habe mir mal das wohl maßgebende Posting durchgelesen
> ...



Damit habe ich mich selbst auf die Schuppe genommen. 
Fein, dann lohnt sich ja die Anreise.
Yep, dann halte ich Dich über die Termine ab Ende Juli informiert.
VG Martin


----------



## zonkimwald (27. September 2006)

Hi, gibt es noch Fahrtechnik-Hilfe für Bewegungsleghasteniker und Angsthasen?
Hier ist schon lang nichts mehr geschrieben worden...
Und ich brauche definitiv Hilfe ....


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es noch Fahrtechnik-Hilfe für Bewegungsleghasteniker und Angsthasen?
> Hier ist schon lang nichts mehr geschrieben worden...
> Und ich brauche definitiv Hilfe ....


 
Tja, ich hatte in meiner Jahresplanung im Frühjahr mir auch deutlich mehr vorgenommen.
Leider konnte ich durch meine berufliche Situation mir nicht die Freiräume schaffen.

Vielleicht schaffe ich im Oktober noch einen Samstagkurs mit BASIC I+II.
Außerdem wollte ich noch eine Fahrtechniktour zum Lüderich machen.

Was suchst Du denn bzw. was interessiert Dich?

VG Martin


----------



## zonkimwald (27. September 2006)

Naja, Basics wären mal wirklich wichtig.
Fängt beim sauberen Anfahren am steilen Berg, Gleichgewichtszeug, etc an...
Schalten, Bremsen, Trail uphill...

Merke das oft, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Sobald es etwas schwieriger oder schneller wird, verlässt mich mein Vertrauen in meine Fahrkünste und ich verliere Zeit ( war beim AlpenX genau so wie beim 24h Rennen)...
Bergauf gehts ( mit Augen über Kreuz  ) und bergab glüht die Bremse, so daß sowas wie flow garnicht erst aufkommen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:


> Naja, Basics wären mal wirklich wichtig.
> ...
> Sobald es etwas schwieriger oder schneller wird, verlässt mich mein Vertrauen in meine Fahrkünste und ich verliere Zeit ( war beim AlpenX genau so wie beim 24h Rennen)...


 
Dann sind die BASIC -Kurse genau das richtige Angebot für Dich.

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch ein Wochenende im Oktober finden,
welches trocken sein wird, und wir können den Termin festlegen.

VG Martin


----------



## zonkimwald (28. September 2006)

Also die nächsten 2 sind bei mir beruflich sehr schlecht...
Aber danach gern ...
Und es muss ja nicht unbedingt trocken sein.... 
Ich schick Dir mal ne PN ...


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:


> Also die nächsten 2 sind bei mir beruflich sehr schlecht...
> Aber danach gern ...
> Und es muss ja nicht unbedingt trocken sein....
> Ich schick Dir mal ne PN ...


 
Dieses und nächstes WE sehen eher nass aus.

Regen auf einer Tour ist Schicksal,
aber im Regen Übungen an einzelnen Spots zu machen,
ist für mich absolut abturnend.

Außerdem steigt dann bei Regen der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei einigen Spots (z.B. seifige Wurzeltrails ) stark an.

PN ist eine gute Idee.

Ich weiß von ein paar anderen Interessenten/-innen, 
dass sie schon eine ganze Zeit auf einen Weckruf warten.

Würde das Ganze gerne inoffiziell per PN (Termin/Treffpunkt) klären,
da ich am liebsten eine Gruppenstärke zwischen 5-10 TeilnehmerInnen haben möchte.

So können die Warte- und Organisationszeiten kurz gehalten werden.

Schreib mal per PN bisschen von Dir, wie lange Du schon fährst, was Du fährst, und wie Du fährst.

Von den anderen habe ich teilweise die Infos schon.

MIt den Infos kann ich dann Schwerpunkte setzen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem das bisherige Kursangebot als mager zu bezeichnen ist,
beginne ich kurz vor dem Winter noch mit der Herbstoffensive. 

Abhängig vom Wetter (trocken ist eine Voraussetzung), soll an mindestens einem der Samstage 14./21./28.10.2006 ein BASIC I+II Kurs stattfinden.
Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, wird noch ein weiterer BASIC I+II angeboten werden.

Zz. haben bzw. hatten folgende User ihr Interesse angemeldet:

tvallen
zonkimwald
Ghosty9
ruedigold
Mathok
scaramouche
pettinger (2 Personen)
bulabula2001 (2 Personen)
Ich werde den o.g. eine PN zukommen lassen, in der ihnen zwei LMB-URLs für die BASIC I+II Kurse mitgeteilt werden, um sich anzumelden.

Sollten von den o.g. TeilnehmerInnen einige nicht zusagen können,
werde ich die freien Plätze an nachfolgende interessierte User verteilen.

Wer Interesse hat und teilnehmen möchte, schickt mir bitte eine PN.

*Das Kursangebot:*

Das nachstehende unentgeltliche Kursangebot richtet sich an volljährige MountainbikerInnen mit geringen bis fortgeschrittenen Fahrtechnikkenntnissen. 

Die in den beiden LMB-Terminen genannten Voraussetzungen (Haftungsfreistellungerklärung und Ausrüstung) müssen für die Teilnahme erfüllt werden.

Bei zu großer Teilnehmerzahl behalte ich mir die Auswahl, zumindest für den BASIC I Kurs, vor. Bevorzugt werden TeilnehmerInnen, die bisher noch an keinem Juchhu-Fahrttechnikkurs/-tour teilgenommen haben.

Die Kurse beginnen um 9:00 und um 14:00 Uhr und dauern jeweils ca. 4 Stunden. 
Bitte erscheint jeweils 15 Minuten früher zwecks Organisationsvorbereitung.

In der Zeit von 13:00-13:45 Uhr erfolgt eine Mittagspause. Es besteht die Möglichkeit im Naturfreundehaus Hardt, ein Mittagessen zu sich zu nehmen.

BASIC I von 09:00-13:00 Uhr

Dieser Kurs richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit geringen bis normalen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen.

Lehrinhalte (nicht abschließende Aufzählung):

Grundlenk- , -halte und Bremspositionen auf dem Bike
Balancierübungen und "Tick"-Technik
Slalomübungen und Garagencontest
Bremstechniken (VR, HR und beide) und- übungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Uphill
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Downhill
Kurventechniken z.B. Drücketechnik
kleinere Hindernisse (Wurzeln/Stufen) überfahren
zwischendurch Anfahrten zu den einzelnen Spots und Singletrailsurfen
*Mittagspause von 13:00-13:45 Uhr*

BASIC II von 14:00-18:00 Uhr

Dieser Kurs richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit normalen bis fortgeschrittenen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen. 

Zur Auffrischung je nach Kenntnisstand der angemeldeten TeilnehmerInnen
im Schnelldurchgang folgende Lehrinhalte:

Grundlenk- , -halte und Bremspositionen auf dem Bike
Balancierübungen und "Tick"-Technik
Slalomübungen und Garagencontest
Bremstechniken (VR, HR und beide) und- übungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Uphill
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Downhill
Kurventechniken z.B. Drücketechnik
kleiner Hindernisse (Wurzeln/Stufen) überfahren
Die fortgeschnittenen Übungsteile (POST, Practice on Spot/Trail):

Vorderrad anheben / Wheelie / Hinterrad anheben
Vorder- und Hinterrad versetzen
Bachdurchfahrten
Rampen befahren
Kombination Bach/Rampe im Uphill und Rampe/Bach im Downhill
verblockter Wurzeltrail mit leichtem Gefälle im Down-/Uphill
Wurzeltrail mit Stufen/Absätzen (ca. 30-40 cm) im Downhill
Wurzeltrail mit Stufen/Absätzen (ca. 20 cm) im Uphill
Treppenfahren
Singletrailsurfen
Stufe mit mehr als 40/50 cm Höhe
'Gardaseeabfahrt' auf steinigem Downhilltrail ggf. auch Uphill
Singletrailsurfen zur Schlüsselstelle I+II, steiler Downhill
Singletrailsurfen zur mehreren Drop-/Sprungspots mit unterschiedlichen Höhen
Abschlusscontest an Schlüsselstelle III (steiler, verblockter Downhill mit Stufen/Absätzen)
Die o.g. Kurse richten sich an MountainbikerInnen, die in erster Linie Touren und/oder Marathons fahren. 

Bei Fragen hierzu in den Thread posten oder PN.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

nur zur Klarstellung:

Falls alle o.g. User zusagen, ist der erste Fahrtechnikkurs voll besetzt (10 TeilnehmerInnen).

Nichts desto trotz könnt Ihr mir eine PN schicken und Eurer Interesse bekunden, 
wenn genügend zusammenkommen, 
und das Wetter trocken ist, 
machen wir einen zweiten Fahrtechnikkurs im Oktober.

Außerdem werde ich noch eine Fahrtechniktour zum Lüderich anbieten.
Aber dazu folgen die Infos aber erst in ein/zwei Wochen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

Kursstatus (in fett die Bestätigungen mit Wunschtermin) für den ersten Kurs:

tvallen *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
zonkimwald *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Ghosty9 *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Mathok *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
scaramouche (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.)*
pettinger (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
Knallar *BASIC I+II (14./28.)*
CurseofSpawn *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
JoKo1988 *BASIC I+II*
ruedigold
bulabula2001 (2 Personen)
Bei Fragen hierzu in den Thread posten oder PN.

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 59760 (1. Oktober 2006)

Wie ich erfahren habe finden die Kurse in Bensberg statt. Kommt jemand aus nähe Lohmar oder die Ecke der mich mitnehmen könnte ? Ich könnte zwar nur Not auch mit Bus und Bahn fahren nur erstens kostet das wesentlich mehr da ich ja auch für das Rad bezahlen muss und zweitens da ich dort früher gearbeitet habe fahre ich von meinem Wohnort über 1 1/2std . Daher meine Frage ob mich jemand mit nehmen könnte der aus dem Raum Siegburg / Lohmar kommt? Ich würde dann nach Lohmar mit dem Rad fahren hoffe das es damit einfacher ist? 
Gruss


----------



## juchhu (1. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

falls noch jemand an den Kursen teilnehmen möchte,
bitte ich Euch, mich schnellstens per PN zu kontaktieren.

Wenn das Wetter (trocken) es zuläßt,
werden ich voraussichtlich am Samstag, den 21. und 28.10.2006 die BASIC I+II Kurse abhalten.

Falls das Wetter optimal ist,
werde ich noch jeweils eine Fahrtechniktour (Zielgebiet KF und Lüderich) am Sonntag, den 22. und 29.10.2006 dranhängen.

Voraussetzung für die Teilnhame an der Fahrtechniktour ist die vorherige Teilnahme an einem BASIC I+II Kurs.

Kursstatus (in fett die Bestätigungen mit Wunschtermin) für den ersten Kurs:

tvallen *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
zonkimwald *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Ghosty9 *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Mathok *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
scaramouche (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.)*
pettinger (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
Knallar *BASIC I+II (14./28.)*
CurseofSpawn *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
JoKo1988 *BASIC I+II*
ruedigold
bulabula2001 (2 Personen)
Bei Fragen hierzu in den Thread posten oder PN.

VG Martin

PS: Falls jemand aus dem Raum Siegburg/Lohmar anreist, wäre es klasse,
wenn Du/Ihr CurseofSpawn mitnehmen könntet.


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. Oktober 2006)

tja ich hab auch dat selbe problem wie CurseofSpawn.
hab kein auto und weis auch net so recht wie ich zum treffpunkt kommen soll
tja wenn welche aus dem raum rhein-sieg-kreis kommen, bitte meldet euch mal bei mir.


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

falls noch jemand an den Kursen teilnehmen möchte,
bitte ich Euch, mich schnellstens per PN zu kontaktieren.

Wenn das Wetter (trocken) es zuläßt,
werden ich voraussichtlich am Samstag, den 21. und 28.10.2006 die BASIC I+II Kurse abhalten.

Falls das Wetter optimal ist,
werde ich noch jeweils eine Fahrtechniktour (Zielgebiet KF und Lüderich) am Sonntag, den 22. und 29.10.2006 dranhängen.

Voraussetzung für die Teilnhame an der Fahrtechniktour ist die vorherige Teilnahme an einem BASIC I+II Kurs.

Kursstatus (in fett die Bestätigungen mit Wunschtermin) für den ersten Kurs:

tvallen *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
zonkimwald *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Ghosty9 *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Mathok *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
scaramouche (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.)*
pettinger (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
Knallar *BASIC I+II (14./28.)*
CurseofSpawn *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
JoKo1988 *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
crossfire *BASIC II (21.)*
Montana *(2 Personen) BASIC I+II (28.)*
easy1971 *BASIC I+II (14.)*
Bei Fragen hierzu in den Thread posten oder PN.

VG Martin

PS: Wir brauchen eine Fahrgemeinschaft für den Raum Siegburg/Lohmar. Wäre es klasse, wenn Du/Ihr CurseofSpawn und JoKo1988 mitnehmen könntet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Kondition ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik sag ich da nur...
> ...


 
Gerade eben habe ich das Nutzungsrecht für diesen Spruch von Volker @Enrgy erhalten.

Ein wahrer Satz vom Fahrtechnikmeister Volker @Enrgy,
der mich im Jahr 2004 übrigens aktiv als Co-Guide bei der Durchführung meiner ersten Fahrtechnikkurse in der Hardt unterstützt hat.  

Ich möchte sogar den Spruch noch weiterführen,
dass Kondition noch nicht mal eine Bedingung für das Erlernen von Fahrtechnik ist.

Ich kann eine gute Fahrtechnik erlangen, ohne ein Konditionstier sein/werden zu müssen.

Ich behaupte sogar, dass man schneller Fortschritte bei der Fahrtechnik
als bei der Kondition erzielen kann. 

Wer es nicht glauben will, 
soll sich zu den kommenenden Fahrtechnikkursen anmelden. 

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 59760 (2. Oktober 2006)

ich bin allgemein mal gespannt wie ich selbst abschneiden werde. Manche dinge traue ich mir zu manche da bin ihc unsicher und weiss nicht genau . Ich habe eh keine Ahnung was mich genau erwartet von daher hoffe ich das es nicht Regnet an den Tagen und es durchgezogen wird das ich was lerne oder verbessern kann!


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:


> ich bin allgemein mal gespannt wie ich selbst abschneiden werde. Manche dinge traue ich mir zu manche da bin ihc unsicher und weiss nicht genau . Ich habe eh keine Ahnung was mich genau erwartet von daher hoffe ich das es nicht Regnet an den Tagen und es durchgezogen wird das ich was lerne oder verbessern kann!


 
Die Schwierigkeit bei vielen Fahrtechniken ist, 
dass man alles irgendwie gleichzeitig gut/richtig machen muss.
Dabei vergisst man am Anfang oft etwas, 
führt es nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge 
oder mit der richtigen Gewichtung aus.

Meine Erklärbärmethode zerlegt die einzelnen Bewegungsabläufe in einzelne Übungen, 
die dann Stück für Stück zusammengebaut werden, 
bis es auf einmal doch klappt. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt:

"Von Einfachen zum Schwierigen und vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten"

Und nicht vergessen: Der Kurs heißt BASIC I+II. 
Danach ist man nicht kein Freerider oder Trialer 
sondern mit ständigem Weiterüben ein Tourer mit guter Fahrtechnik.

Wer dann 2-3 Mal die Woche 1-1,5 Stunden reine Technik übt, 
der schwingt sich auch schnell deutlich über das Kursniveau.
Aber das liegt dann nicht mehr an mir sondern am Einzelnen.

VG Martin

PS: Fahrtechnik hat übrigens nur teilweise mit dem sturzfreien Downhillen zu tun.


----------



## Redking (2. Oktober 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> tja ich hab auch dat selbe problem wie CurseofSpawn.
> hab kein auto und weis auch net so recht wie ich zum treffpunkt kommen soll
> tja wenn welche aus dem raum rhein-sieg-kreis kommen, bitte meldet euch mal bei mir.



Mensch mit dem Rad anreisen sind bloß ca.35 Kilometer. 
Ihr seid ja jung und fit! 

Kenne eine Junge Dame die auch ihr Interesse bekundet hat.
Ist noch nicht im Forum. Ich harke da mal nach!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 59760 (2. Oktober 2006)

du hast doch ein schönes Auto klaus, magst du uns net einsammeln ?


----------



## Redking (2. Oktober 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:


> du hast doch ein schönes Auto klaus, magst du uns net einsammeln ?



Issch habe gar kein Autooooo! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (4. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

*Packliste am Ende beachten!*

falls noch jemand an den Kursen teilnehmen möchte,
bitte ich Euch, mich schnellstens per PN zu kontaktieren.

Wenn das Wetter (trocken) es zuläßt,
werden ich voraussichtlich am Samstag, den 21. und 28.10.2006 die BASIC I+II Kurse abhalten.

Falls das Wetter optimal ist,
werde ich noch jeweils eine Fahrtechniktour (Zielgebiet KF und Lüderich) am Sonntag, den 22. und 29.10.2006 dranhängen.

Voraussetzung für die Teilnhame an der Fahrtechniktour ist die vorherige Teilnahme an einem BASIC I+II Kurs.

Kursstatus (in fett die Bestätigungen mit Wunschtermin) für den ersten Kurs:

tvallen *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
zonkimwald *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Ghosty9 *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
Mathok *BASIC I+II (21.<28.)*
scaramouche (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.)*
pettinger (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
Knallar *BASIC I+II (14./28.)*
CurseofSpawn *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
JoKo1988 *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.)*
crossfire *BASIC II (21.)*
Montana *(2 Personen) BASIC I+II (28.)*
easy1971 *BASIC I+II (14.)*
Cheetah *(2 Personen) BASIC I+II (21./28.*)*
Bikenstoffel *BASIC I+II (21.<28.*)*
hang_ten *BASIC I+II (14./21./28.*)*
kettenfresser *BASIC I+II (28.*)*
ruedigold *BASIC II (21./28.*)*
Ziege *(2 Personen) BASIC I+II (21./28.*)*
*Mit * gekennzeichnete Termine haben Nachrückerstatus.*

Bei Fragen hierzu in den Thread posten oder PN.

VG Martin

PS: Wir brauchen eine Fahrgemeinschaft für den Raum Siegburg/Lohmar. Wäre es klasse, wenn Du/Ihr CurseofSpawn und JoKo1988 mitnehmen könntet.

*PPS: Packliste*

*MTB mit Sattelstützenschnellspanner*
*Helm, Handschuhe*
*Werkzeugtool, Ersatzschlauch (aufs Ventil achten) und passende Luftpumpe*
*HappaHappa und Getränk für zwischen durch*
*ein paar Euros, falls über Mittag im Naturfreundehaus gespeist werden soll.*
*Aktuelle Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (wird noch ins Netz gestellt)*
*Wer eine kleine Erste-Hilfe-Tasche hat, soll sie bitte mitnehmen.*


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

mich haben zz. ein paar Fragen erreicht, die ich lieber hier öffentlich beantworten will, da es schneller geht als einzeln per PN.

Wer nimmt an welchem Datum am Kurs teil?
Kannst Du die genaue Adresse des Treffpunkts posten?
Kann man mittags das Rad in Sichtweite / Griffweite des Naturfreundehaus abstellen oder kommt man am Parkplatz vorbei?
Falls nicht, soll ein Fahrradschloss einpackt oder besser über mittags das Bike im/am Auto deponiert werden?
Reicht als Werkzeugtool ein Kleines? = 5 versch. Imbus, ein Kreuz- und ein Schlitzschraubenzieher?
Antworten:

Dass weiß ich auch noch nicht genau. Ich werde diesen Woche noch zu den beiden Terminen 21./28. einen LMB-Termin machen. Ihr bekommt dann die URL des jeweiligen nichtöffentlichen LMB-Termin mitgeteilt, damit Ihr Euch anmelden könnt. Nichtöffentlich deswegen, damit jetzt sich nicht irgendwelche Nachzügler vordrängeln. Falls Ihr mit jemanden Bestimmten im Kurs sein möchtet, lasse mich es wissen.
Im LMB-Termin wird eine Wegbeschreibung von der Autobahnabfahrt A4 Moitzfeld bis zur Treffpunktadresse sowie eine Übersichtskarte zur Verfügung gestellt. Des Weiteren wird eine URL für die PDF-Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (HFE) mitgeteilt. Downloadet das PDF, füllt es bitte am PC aus und bringt es unterschrieben mit. Personen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Kurses nicht volljährig sind, können leider nicht teilnehmen. Ohne unterschriebene HFE keine Kursteilnahme. 
Ja, das kann man. Ein kleines Schloss kann nicht schaden. Ich werde vorab klären, ob am 21./28. irgendeine Veranstaltung im Naturfreundehaus ist. Beim letzten Mal war wohl eine große Geburtstagsfeier, und der Parkplatz war besetzt. Deswegen favorisiere ich auch als Treffpunkt den Wandererparkplatz Moitzfeld. Der ist definitiv frei. Allerdings liegt das Naturfreundehaus etwa 10-20 Bikeminuten in nördliche Richtung entfernt. Ich kläre das ab und halte Euch informiert.
Ja, das reicht. Wer irgendwelche ProLock-Systeme an Achsen oder Sattelstütze (Sattelstützenschnellspanner besorgen !) verbaut hat, möge bitte den passenden Schlüssel nicht vergessen. Wichtiger als das Werkzeugtool ist aber ein dichter (!!!) Schlauch mit passendem Ventil zur Felge und entsprechender Luftpumpe. Sollte bei einer Reifenpanne irgendeiner nach Flickzeug fragen, fessele ich denjenigen mit dem defekten Schlauch an einem Baum und lasse ihn dort zurück. Sattelstützenschnellspanner ist Pflicht. Außerdem muss sich das Bike in einem gewarteten funktionsfähigem Zustand befinden. Also, ich will keinen Bremsen- und Inspektionsservice (wieder) vor Kursbeginn sehen.
TeilnehmerInnen, die ein gesundheitliches Handicap haben (z.B. Diabetis, Asthma, Allergien (Insektenstiche) etc. ) informieren mich bitte vorher per PN und tragen bitte entsprechende Notfallpacks am Mann. Vor Kursstart bitte kurz die Gruppe informieren, was passieren kann, und wo wir das Notfallpack finden.  Jeder achtet auf Jeden !  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

*langsam wird es voll.*

Kursstatus (in fett die Bestätigungen mit Wunschtermin) für die Fahrtechnikkurse:

tvallen *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
zonkimwald *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
Ghosty9 *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
Mathok *BASIC I+II (21.<28.)*
scaramouche (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.)*
pettinger (*2 Personen*) *BASIC I+II (28.>21.)*
Knallar *BASIC I+II (28.)*
CurseofSpawn *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
JoKo1988 *BASIC I+II (21./28.)*
crossfire *BASIC II (21.)*
Montana *(2 Personen) BASIC I+II (28.)*
easy1971 *BASIC I+II (14.)*
Cheetah *(2 Personen) BASIC I+II (21./28.*)*
Bikenstoffel *BASIC I+II (21.<28.*)*
hang_ten *BASIC I+II (21./28.*)*
kettenfresser *BASIC I+II (28.*)*
ruedigold *BASIC II (21./28.*)*
Ziege *(2 Personen) BASIC I+II (21./28.*)*
soka70 *BASIC I+II (28.*)*
soapy *BASIC I+II (28.*)*
Splash *BASIC I+II (28.*)*
Mack_21 *BASIC I+II (21./28.*)*
*Mit * gekennzeichnete Termine haben Nachrückerstatus.*

Bei Fragen hierzu in den Thread posten oder PN.

VG Martin

PS: Wir brauchen eine Fahrgemeinschaft für den Raum Siegburg/Lohmar. Wäre es klasse, wenn Du/Ihr CurseofSpawn und JoKo1988 mitnehmen könntet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

*STOP, STOP,STOP.*

*Bitte keine Anmeldungen mehr für die Oktoberkurse.*  

Ich bin hoffnungslos überbucht.  

Leider ist die Nachfrage nach dem 28. sehr viel größer als nach dem 21.

Und wir wissen noch nicht einmal, wie das Wetter werden wird.

OK, gehen wir pragmatisch an die Sache.

Mein Ziel war es, mit max. 10 TeilnehmerInnen pro Kurs zu üben.

Damit die Verteilung halbwegs klappt,
müsste ich meine Teilnehmerbeschränkung nach oben auf ca. 15 TeilnehmerInnen pro Kurs anheben.

Das hat zwar den Vorteil, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß wird, dass alle TeilnehmerInnen an jeweils einem der Samstage teilnehmen können.

Aber ...

Es ist halt erfahrungsgemäß ein Unterschied, 
ob man mit 10, 15 oder 20 Personen pro Kurs übt.

Die Ablenkung und Wartezeiten werden mit mehr TeilnehmerInnen deutlich größer.

Frage:

Wollt Ihr TeilnehmerInnen diese Unzulänglichkeiten einer größeren Gruppe hinnehmen (nicht vergessen, der Kurs an sich ist ja unentgeltlich  ),
oder wollt Ihr lieber in einer kleineren Gruppe effizienter trainieren auf die Gefahr hin, 
dass Ihr unter Berücksichtigung Eurer Anmeldelistenplatzes nicht berücksichtigt werden könnt?

Antwort bzw. Meinung bitte hier in den Thread,
sonst explodiert mein PN-Account.

Danke.

VG Martin

PS: Für alle die nach einer Verteilung nicht berücksichtigt werden können bzw. diejenigen die sich neuanmelden, versuche ich im November einen Ausweichtermin anzubieten.


----------



## Mathok (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
also am 14/21 wäre es bei mir zwar dann Abends etwas hektisch (für meine Eltern), weil ich zuerst wieder nach Lindlar und dann noch nach Köln müsste, zwecks Geburtstagen - aber trotzdem ganz gut machbar.
Wenn der 28. jetzt so voll ist, kann ich also auch an einem der früheren Termine teilnehmen (da ist wenigstens die Wettergarantie größer).

Werde mich im Übrigen bemühen das Rad repariert anzuliefern, trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn redking wieder dabei wäre   

lg
Martin


----------



## Ghosty9 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir gehen weiterhin 14.10., 21.10., 28.10. 
Aus Sicht der Nachrücker-Anmeldungen wären sicher große Gruppen von Vorteil. Ich, als Anfänger, bin jedoch für kleine Gruppen, da der Lerneffekt natürlich größer ist.

viele Grüße
Serena


----------



## Balu. (9. Oktober 2006)

> Es ist halt erfahrungsgemäß ein Unterschied,
> ob man mit 10, 15 oder 20 Personen pro Kurs übt.



Nimm dir doch einen "Kurshelfer" zur Hand, wenn ich mir die Meldeliste so ansehe, da sind schon 2-3 Leutz dabei die schonmal einen Trail gesehen haben


----------



## zonkimwald (9. Oktober 2006)

Also mir ist es prinzipiell egal, obwohl ich ne kleinere Gruppe vorziehen würde...
Deshalb ist mir mein Termin eigentlich relativ schnurz, bastel mich in die kleinere der Gruppen oder auch nicht


----------



## Splash (9. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir geht leider nur der 28., daher hoffe ich einfach mal, dass ich so weit auch hochrutsche. Ich komme ab Bad Honnef die A3 lang und kann 1-2 Personen mit Bikes auf der Strecke einsammeln und mitbringen - aber nur, wenn ich das Glück des Nachrückens habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

nochmal zur Klarheit:

An den Samstagen 21. und 28. werden jeweils ab vormittags der BASIC I und ab Spätmittag der BASIC II abgehalten.

D.h. von der Planung her sind die Lehrinhalte für beide Samstage identisch.

Lediglich das Wetter kann jetzt noch durch den einen oder anderen Samstag einen Strich machen.

Der BASIC I beginnt um 9:00 Uhr und dauert bis 13:00 Uhr.
Der BASIC II Kurs beginnt um 14:00 Uhr und dauert bis 18:00 Uhr.
Dazwischen ist eine Stunde Pause. Hier ist von meiner Seite aus geplant,
dass wir das Naturfreundehaus Hardt aufsuchen und dort ein wenig zusammensitzen und HappaHappa sowie SchlürfSchlürf machen.
(Die Preise für die Mittagsportionen liegen m.W. unter 10.00 )
Ich war heute Mittag zu einer Hunderunde da, 
aber leider ist jetzt wieder montags Ruhetag.

VG Martin


----------



## hang_ten (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

ich hab weiterhin sowohl am 14.10., 21.10. und 28.10. Zeit. 

Nicht ganz klar ist mir jetzt, existiert der 14.10. als Termin überhaupt noch? Für den 14. waren ich und weitere schon mal bestätigt, die 14.10.-Termine tauchen jetzt aber nicht mehr auf. Vielleicht kannst du kurz mal Klarheit schaffen zwecks Terminplanung?  

Gruppengröße: Wenn sich ein "Assistenz-Coach" findet, kanns auch die größere Gruppe sein. Ansonsten fänd ich als Anfänger eine kleinere Gruppe besser. Aber Hauptsache: überhaupt was lernen => mach wie 's passt  

Grüße, 

__Wolfgang

P.S. meine Antwort hat sich grad mit deiner überschnitten. Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass am 14.10. definitiv _kein_ Kurs stattfindet?


----------



## Knallar (10. Oktober 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir gehen weiterhin 14.10., 21.10., 28.10.
> Aus Sicht der Nachrücker-Anmeldungen wären sicher große Gruppen von Vorteil. Ich, als Anfänger, bin jedoch für kleine Gruppen, da der Lerneffekt natürlich größer ist.
> ...



Gilt für mich genauso! Könnte nach wie vor auch am 14. und kleine Gruppen finde ich auch angenehmer


----------



## juchhu (11. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

da das Wetter am 14.10.2006 ausreichend trocken werden soll,
werde ich trotz anderer Ankündigung am 14. den ersten Samstagkurs im Oktober abhalten. Wer weiß, wie sich das Wetter noch entwickeln wird.

*Das Kursangebot:*

Das nachstehende unentgeltliche Kursangebot richtet sich an volljährige MountainbikerInnen mit geringen bis fortgeschrittenen Fahrtechnikkenntnissen. Die in den beiden LMB-Terminen genannten Voraussetzungen (Haftungsfreistellungerklärung und Ausrüstung) müssen für die Teilnahme erfüllt werden. Bei zu großer Teilnehmerzahl behalte ich mir die Auswahl, zumindest für den BASIC I Kurs, vor. Bevorzugt werden TeilnehmerInnen, die bisher noch an keinem Juchhu-Fahrttechnikkurs/-tour teilgenommen haben.

Die Kurse beginnen um 9:00 und um 14:00 Uhr und dauern jeweils ca. 4 Stunden. 
Bitte erscheint jeweils 15 Minuten früher zwecks Organisationsvorbereitung.

In der Zeit von 13:00-13:45 Uhr erfolgt eine Mittagspause. Es besteht die Möglichkeit im Naturfreundehaus Hardt, ein Mittagessen zu sich zu nehmen.

*BASIC I von 09:00-13:00 Uhr*

Dieser Kurs richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit geringen bis normalen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen.

*BASIC II von 14:00-18:00 Uhr*

Dieser Kurs richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit normalen bis fortgeschrittenen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen. 

*Alle InteressentInnen, die sich bereits gemeldet haben und es irgendwie einrichten können, sollen sich bitte in diesem LMB-Termin anmelden.*

Anliegend findet Ihr die Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (Stand 04.06.2006). Neben den anderen Voraussetzungen, die im LMB-Termin aufgeführt sind, muss mir diese unterschriebene und vollständig ausgefüllte Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (HFE) zum Kursbeginn übergeben werden. Liegt mir keine HFE vor, ist eine Kursteilnahme nicht möglich.

Bei Fragen hierzu oder zum Kurs am 14.10. in diesen Thread posten oder PN.

VG Martin


----------



## ruedigold (12. Oktober 2006)

Der Teufel steckt bekanntlich im Detail. 

Trotz guter Beschreibung von Anfahrt und Treffpunkt kann es zu Missverständnissen kommen: Fragt man den Routenplaner, und tippt Bergisch Gladbach ein, dann führt er uns zur Alten Wipperfürther Str. (was falsch ist)

Tippt man dagegen Moitzfeld ein, dann wird richtigerweise die Wipperfürther Str ebenda ausgewiesen. 

Wäre es möglich, die Google Earth Koodinaten hier zu posten, damit man sich mal ein Bild vom Treffpunkt machen kann?


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2006)

ruedigold schrieb:


> Der Teufel steckt bekanntlich im Detail.
> 
> Trotz guter Beschreibung von Anfahrt und Treffpunkt kann es zu Missverständnissen kommen: Fragt man den Routenplaner, und tippt Bergisch Gladbach ein, dann führt er uns zur Alten Wipperfürther Str. (was falsch ist)
> 
> ...


 
Wanderer-Parkplatz in Moitzfeld

50°58'0.11"N ; 7°10'37.16"E





Wer es jetzt nicht findet,
dem kann ich nicht helfen. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

liebe morgigen TeilnehmerInnen

hang_ten
zonkimwald
Ghosty9
Mathok
Ziege
Ziege2
Bikenstoffel
Knallar
ruedigold
vielleicht könnte Ihr mir helfen?

habe gerade festgestellt, dass mein PET-Flaschenbestand zz. von einer anderen Haushaltangehörigen in Pfandgeld gewandelt worden ist (das ist mir letztes Jahr schon mal passiert  ).

Können all diejenigen, die mit dem Auto kommen, zwei/Drei leere PET-Flaschen (ideal 1,5 l) pro TeilnehmerIn mitbringen?  12 oder mehr Flaschen sind ideal vor den Slalom- und Garagencontest. 
Flaschen werden selbstverständlich nicht zerstört, und Ihr erhaltet sie nach der Übung wieder zurück, welche geschickterweise direkt in Nähe Eurer geparkten Autos macht wird. 

VG Martin

*PS: Wer Fotos von sich und seinen Aktionen im späteren Bericht sehen will,*
*sollte eine funktionierende Digitalkamera mitbringen.*
*Meine ist in Stuttgart.*
*Alle Fotos dann an meine E-Mail-Addy senden,*
*und ich verarbeite einen Teil in dem Bericht.*
*Der Rest kommt in das Fahrtechnikkursalbum vom 14.10.2006.*
*(Einer der Vorteile als Mod. ist unbegrenzter Speicherplatz im Fotoalbum.)*

*PPS: Nichts vergessen. Ggf. nochmal Thread durchlesen.*
*OkOk, kann etwas länger dauern.  *

*Bis morgen. Over&Out*


----------



## ruedigold (14. Oktober 2006)

Einen lehr- und erlebnisreichen Basic Technik-Kurstag hat uns, d.h. einer überschaubaren Gruppe Tourenbiker, heute juchhu geboten! Und das auch noch kostenlos. 

Ich denke, alle Teilnehmer haben Grund sich bei juchhu zu bedanken, und ich darf mir das hier stellvertretend - ohne Mandat - einfach mal erlauben.

Danke, juchhu. Wir freuen uns auf MEHR davon .  Und ich verspreche, auch nicht mehr dazwischenzureden .....


----------



## Mathok (14. Oktober 2006)

Abend zusammen!

Auch ich möchte mich nochmals bedanken - primär bei unserem super Guide und Lehrer und natürlich auch bei allen Mitfahrer(inne)n für diesen schönen, lustigen und lehrreichen Tag! 
Hoffentlich sieht man den ein oder anderen nochmal bei einer Juchhu-Erlebnisstunde, gemütlichen Tour oder sonst auf irgendeinem Trail dieser Welt; würde mich sehr freuen...
Allen Unentschlossenen sei jedoch von diesem Angebot abgeraten (weil ich super gerne nochmal kommen würde und bei zu vielen Teilnehmern, die bereits "Ver-/Erklärten" wohl warten müssten   ). Nein Spass -> Hingehen, hingehen und nochmals hingehen!
Freue mich schon auf Basic I, II (und wenn ich fleißig übe vll irgendwann III )!

lg in den Abend
Martin


----------



## hang_ten (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

Lobeshymnen und Danke kommen noch! Nur kurz erst mal: Einer von euch muss ohne Vorderrad nach Hause gekommen sein, zumindest lag auf dem Parkplatz noch eins herum. Ich habe noch eine Weile gewartet und es dann mitgenommen. 

lg

__Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziege (14. Oktober 2006)

huhu,
das ist meins, habs schon vermisst.
Vielen Dank, dass du es mitgenommen hast  

VG Silke


----------



## Ziege (14. Oktober 2006)

Sooooooo,
dann reihen wir uns auch mal ein:
Einen Riesen-Dank an Martin @Juchhu für diesen supertollen, erlebnisreichen Tag. Kein Buch und keine DVD kann der gebotenen Erklärbärmethode (gemixt mit vielen Andekdoten) das Wasser reichen. In der Schule waren 8St. lang hier im Wald mit Martin hätten's gerne noch mehr sein können.  
Testurteil: SUPER
Aber auch der supernetten, tollen Gruppe sei an dieser Stelle nochmal gedankt, würden uns ebenfalls freuen, den ein oder anderen mal bei einer Tour  wiederzusehen.

Vielen Dank nochmals,

Silke und Horst


----------



## Bikenstoffel (14. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank an unseren Erklärbären Martin  

Das war ein super Fahrtechniktraining  (bei anderen zahlt man für so etwas viel Geld)

Die einzelnen Abläufe bei den Spots wurden von Dir 1a erklärt. Die Übungen haben mir eine Menge Spaß gemacht. Die Gruppe war gut drauf und es gab immer etwas zu lachen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf Basic III um danach mein angehobenes Hinterrad um 45 ° versetzen zu können  (mal sehen ob ich dann noch auf dem Radl sitze)

Viele Grüße und ein schönes sonniges Restwochenende an alle Teilnehmer incl. unseren Erklärbären  wünscht

Christoph


----------



## Ghosty9 (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Martin,

vielen vielen Dank für den tollen und lehrreichen Kurstag   !! War super   Habe einiges gelernt und werde morgen die eine oder andere Sache direkt noch einmal üben  

Bis demnächst und viele Grüße an alle

Serena


----------



## hang_ten (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen, 

auch von mir nochmal ein dickes DANKE an den Erklärbären! 
Die Vorredner haben eigentlich schon alles gesagt  nur vielleicht eines noch: Durch den Kurs habe ich mich gestern an Sachen herangetraut, die ich vorher für mich absolut nicht für möglich gehalten hätte. Deswegen kann ich's allen Anfängern nur empfehlen! 

Und mit der netten Truppe hat's natürlich doppelt Spaß gemacht  

Grüße, einen entspannten Sonntag  und man sieht sich auf den Trails

__ Wolfgang


----------



## Ziege (15. Oktober 2006)

hang_ten schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> Durch den Kurs habe ich mich gestern an Sachen herangetraut, die ich vorher für mich absolut nicht für möglich gehalten hätte.
> __ Wolfgang



Stimmt, gut, dass du es erwähnst. Dasselbe gilt auch für mich.
VG Silke


----------



## juchhu (16. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

soviel Lobhudeleien machen mich ganz verlegen  ,
sowohl ich sie verdient habe. 

Kurzes Statement, weil ich einen Sack voller Arbeit hier liegen habe.

Es war klasse, ich habe nette Menschen kennengelernt,
die ich/man jederzeit gerne wieder treffen möchte.

Der Gruppenzusammenhalt war trotz unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung und Leistungsstand sehr gut. 
Rücksichtnahme wurde GROSS geschrieben.  

Vieles haben wir geschafft, aber leider ist auch einiges am Wegesrand liegen geblieben, 
was ich gerne noch vermittelt hätte, z.B.

die Treppenabfahrt
Grundlagen Hinterradanheben und -versetzen
Hindernisse im Uphill und Downhill überfahren
(obwohl die Holzstammstufe schon für fast alle zum Aha-Erlebnis wurde )
schnuckelige Wurzeltrails
und, und, und ...
Stürze sind m.W. nicht passiert, 
wenn gleich der eine oder andere ein wenig von der idelaen Fahrlinie abgekommen ist und es durch die Botanik versuchte. 

Vier Situationen sind mir besonderes im Gedächnis geblieben.

Der Garagencontest. Es ist immer wieder unglaublich,
wieviel Spass Erwachsene an diesem simplen Test haben können.
Der Tech Talk während des Mittagessen bzw. ganz zu Anfang. Offensichtlich ist da auch ein großer Bedarf.
Der Uphillcontest am 'Gardasee' (Grube Cox). 
Downhill ist schon nett, 
aber Uphill trennt oftmals den Willen vom Können. 
Aber es war schon klasse, 
wie sich fast alle TeilnehmerInnen, 
trotz z.T. abenteuerlicher Fahrlinienwahl  , hochgekämpft haben.
Die Bach- und Rampenfahrten in dem Gebiet der Grube Blücher (unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses). 
Derjenige, der am meisten gejauchzt hat, 
war wohl Martin @ruedigold ("Papa, ich will nochmal!" ).
Es ist immer wieder schön, erleben zu können, 
wie sehr die TeilnehmerInnen das Gelände der Hardt schätzen lernen,
und das, obwohl wir viele andere schöne Stellen leider auslassen mussten.

Man sieht sich hoffentlich wieder. 

VG Martin

PS: Die TeilnehmerInnen in der Reihenfolge der LMB-Anmeldungen waren:

Wolfgang @hang_ten
Oliver @zonkimwald
Serena @Ghosty9
Martin @Mathok
Silke @Ziege
Horst @Ziege2 mit Starr-MTB  
Christoph @Bikenstoffel
Martin @ruedigold, der pünktlich während des Mittagessens am NFH zum BASIC II erschien 
und uns damit die 14:00 Uhr Rückfahrt zum Treffpunkt ersparte.
PPS: Olli @zonkimwald, Du Schlawiner, 
Du hast Deine Haftungsfreistellungserklärung nicht unterschrieben.  
Nicht, dass Du auf dem Heimweg verunfallt bist 
und mich jetzt dafür haftbar machen willst.


----------



## zonkimwald (16. Oktober 2006)

Hab ich nicht? Hehe...  
Sorry, muss ich wohl vergessen haben, bin das frühe Aufstehen nicht so gewöhnt...

Von meiner Seite auch noch einmal ein ganz dickes Lob.
Ich hab viele Sachen gelernt, ein paar Ängste abgebaut und einen tollen Spot kennen gelernt...

Und auch an die Gruppe nochmal: Es war klasse!!! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns noch mal auf ner Tour im Bergischen...


----------



## juchhu (16. Oktober 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht? Hehe...
> Sorry, muss ich wohl vergessen haben, bin das frühe Aufstehen nicht so gewöhnt...
> 
> Von meiner Seite auch noch einmal ein ganz dickes Lob.
> ...


 
Aus Deinem Post entnehme ich, 
dass Du unfallfrei nach Hause gekommen bist. 

Was ist denn nun Dein toller Spot?
Ein bestimmter Spot oder gleich die ganze Hardt?  

VG Martin

PS: Wie Ängste abgebaut? 
Ich dachte, dass wäre bei Dir immer "Augen zu und durch gewesen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonkimwald (16. Oktober 2006)

Naja, fast unfallfrei...
Eine etwas alkoholisierte Rentnerin hat mich vom Fahrradweg an eine Wand geschubst. Sie meinte, ich dürfte dort nicht fahren... Naja, die Menschen in Deutz sind eh ein wenig seltsam.... Aber passiert ist nix...

Ich fand die ganze Hardt sehr schön, ich glaube, da werde ich häufiger hinradeln...

Und was die Ängste angeht: Bei solchen Stufen bin ich auf meiner Alpentour abgestiegen.....


----------



## juchhu (16. Oktober 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:


> Naja, fast unfallfrei...
> Eine etwas alkoholisierte Rentnerin hat mich vom Fahrradweg an eine Wand geschubst. Sie meinte, ich dürfte dort nicht fahren... Naja, die Menschen in Deutz sind eh ein wenig seltsam.... Aber passiert ist nix...
> 
> Ich fand die ganze Hardt sehr schön, ich glaube, da werde ich häufiger hinradeln...
> ...


 
Gut, dass die Rentner bei uns 'auf dem Land' ihr Geld vererben und nicht versaufen. 

Du meinst die Teile der Hardt, die wir angefahren sind. 
Die ganze Hardt bietet trotz ihrer geringen Fläche noch einiges mehr.
Wir haben leider ein paar schöne Singletrails ausgelassen und ein paar knackige Downhilltrails/-spots geschickt umfahren (Wolfgang @hang_ten und martin @Mathok wären begeistert gewesen).

Z.B. die Schüsselstelle I. Ich schau mal, ob ich Fotos bzw. das Video finde.
Gute Übungsstelle für richtige Körperhaltung im steilen Downhill gepaart mit richtiger Brems- und Lenktechnik.

Hier mal ein Foto:





Hier ist das Video:





Und wegen der Ängste: Eine ist jetzt schon mal was kleiner, z.B. über höhere Stufen (+40 cm) zu fahren. 

VG Martin

PS: Wg. Video. Sieht von unten harmlos aus. 
Die Hälfte der TeilnehmerInnen fuhren oben bis zur Kante und dreht dann wieder um. 
Und von dem Rest schafften es nicht alle beim ersten Anlauf.


----------



## juchhu (16. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

da weder ich noch irgendeinanderer Fotos am 14.10.2006 gemacht hat, hier mal ein paar Impressionen wie es mit Fotos hätte aussehen können:

Fahrtechnikkurse in 2004 und 2005

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> da weder ich noch irgendeinanderer Fotos am 14.10.2006 gemacht hat,



Wurde wenigstens gegrillt, Du Esel?


----------



## juchhu (16. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wurde wenigstens gegrillt, Du Esel?


 
Ein bisschen freundlicher!  

Wir waren im Naturfreundehaus zu Mittag essen. 
Ich habe noch nie solange für eine Folienkartoffel mit Salat gebraucht. 

Gegrillt wird erst wieder nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Splash (17. Oktober 2006)

Wann kommen denn die Listen wie es mit den Kursen weiter geht? Das Wetter scheint sich ja leider zu verschlechtern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (17. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die Listen wie es mit den Kursen weiter geht? Das Wetter scheint sich ja leider zu verschlechtern ...


 
Für den 21.10. sieht es doppelt schlecht aus.  
Zu einen wird es zum WE offensichtlich regnen  ,
zu anderen entscheidet sich heute im Laufe des Tages,
ob ich noch ein Projekt vorzeitig fertigstellen muss. 

Wir sollten schon mal langsam den 28.10. ins Auge nehmen.

Da ich es aber zu schätzen gelernt habe,
mit max. 10 TeilnehmerInnen durch die Hardt zu düsen,
sieht es grob für die Hälfe der InteressentInnen (hauptsächlich mit Nachrückstatus) eher schlecht aus.

Schau'n mer mal. 

VG Martin

PS: Aktualisierte Liste poste ich heute abend.


----------



## hang_ten (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Martin, 

dürfen wir am 21. auf Fortschritte bei unserer Fahrtechnik hoffen oder hält dich die Arbeit fest am Schreibtisch (wie mich gerade ;-) )

Grüße, 

__ Wolfgang


----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

nach den gestrigen Vorgesprächen sind alle Freizeitaktivitäten für das WE 21./22. gestrichen. 

Der einzige Trost ist, dass wenigstens Regen fürs WE angekündigt wird. 

Allerdings sieht es für nächste Woche auch nicht gut aus.
Arbeitstechnisch kann ich es zwar noch nicht abschätzen,
aber wettermäßig sieht es eher saumäßig aus. 

Schauen wir mal. Wenns passt,
müssen wir uns eben kurzfristig zusammentrommeln.

VG Martin


----------



## Ziege (19. Oktober 2006)

achje, klingt nach ner harten Woche. Dann wuensche ich Dir, dass du gut mit der Arbeit durchkommst.

Gruesse, Silke


----------



## hang_ten (19. Oktober 2006)

Schade eigentlich â ja dann mal frohes Schaffen!

Vielleicht gibts spÃ¤ter im Jahr noch mal ne MÃ¶glichkeit? Kann auch kÃ¤lter sein (dann wird die Gruppe auch nicht so groÃ ;-) )

GrÃ¼Ãe, 

__ Wolfgang


----------



## Knallar (20. Oktober 2006)

Dann lass uns doch seelisch und moralisch schon mal auf den 28. einstellen.


----------



## zonkimwald (20. Oktober 2006)

*räusper* ich würde ja auch noch mal gerne mitfahren....

@ hang_ten/knallar/t.h.i.m.c. : Wir könnten doch einfach ohne Juchhu das Revier noch mal unsicher und Jagd auf Wanderer machen....
 

Wer braucht denn bei unseren Federwegen Fahrtechnik? Und n Verbandsset hab ich auch ....


----------



## hang_ten (22. Oktober 2006)

@zonkimwald: bin gern dabei, wenn du dich noch an die Lage der Spots erinnerst  und wenns nicht ganz so früh ist   Die 2 Hügel am Adenauerweiher/Stadtpark und Mediapark sind auf Dauer ein bisschen dürftig zum üben ... 

vielleicht ist ja mathok auch noch mit am Start?


----------



## Mathok (22. Oktober 2006)

Argh,
bin gerade wieder in Lindlar angekommen, wo ich wohl auch bis Montag Abend verweilen werde. Aber im Prinzip gerne. Ihr könnt ja schonmal vorfahren und gucken ob ihr wieder nach Hause findet; wenn dem so ist bin ich das nächste Mal gerne dabei  

Da ich den Stadtpark jetzt auch nicht soooo prickelnd finde, bin ich in Köln sogar schon vom Bke auf Laufschuhe gewechselt. Wäre schön wenn man das ändern könnte .

Achja: Sobald ich in ein/zwei Wochen auch ne Lampe hab könnten wir uns doch einfach mal Mittwochs? bei dieser Königsforstrunde anmelden (ist zum. meine Planung )

lg (und viel Spass)
Martin


----------



## zonkimwald (23. Oktober 2006)

Diese Königsforstrunde reizt mich natürlich auch....

Ich glaube, ein, zwei Spots würde ich wieder finden....
Und wenn Juchhu uns noch mal ein paar Spots verrät/zeigt, können wir da gerne hin! 
@hang_ten: Keine Angst, ich fand die Uhrzeit auch nicht grad berauschend, also um 9 Uhr schlafen anständige Menschen noch!!

Lasst uns das doch mal per pn/mail ausmachen, wann wer mal wieder Lust auf ein paar Runden hat, ich bin für so was immer zu haben...

Schönen Wochenanfang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hang_ten (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Martin, 

es gab ja mal den 28.  
Findet da was statt? 

Sonst würde ich zonkimwald und mathok zwecks Do-it-yourself-Kurs kontaktieren ;-)


----------



## Mathok (26. Oktober 2006)

am besten nur den zonk . hab mich hier gerade schon andersweitig verpflichtet, könntet ihr euch ja überlegen. wenn das logistisch klappt habt ihr einige schöne Trails mehr kennengelernt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3128219#post3128219   

Wenn ihr in der Woche mal in Köln biken wollt wäre es übrigens super wenn ihr mir das am Wochenende vorher kurz mitteilen würdet, weil ich das bike nämlich sonst in Lindlar lasse. Hab momentan Montags immer frei, Dienstags bis Donnerstags leider fast durchgehend Uni (26 Stunden an drei Tagen ) und Freitags nur von zwölf bis zwei.... -> Montag, Freitag und wenn ichs vorher weiß das Wochenende würden sich also anbieten. Wobei nächsten Mittwoch ja frei ist...


----------



## hang_ten (27. Oktober 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in der Woche mal in Köln biken wollt wäre es übrigens super wenn ihr mir das am Wochenende vorher kurz mitteilen würdet, weil ich das bike nämlich sonst in Lindlar lasse. Hab momentan Montags immer frei, Dienstags bis Donnerstags leider fast durchgehend Uni (26 Stunden an drei Tagen ) und Freitags nur von zwölf bis zwei.... -> Montag, Freitag und wenn ichs vorher weiß das Wochenende würden sich also anbieten. Wobei nächsten Mittwoch ja frei ist...



unter der Woche kann ich leider meistens nur kurzfristig entscheiden  jaja, die Arbeit eben  Deswegen sinds bei mir da nur kurze Spontansessions wie eben der Hügel beim Adenauerweiher o.ä.). Vielleicht klappts aber auch mal mit KFL bei mir, hab mir zumindest grade Licht bestellt  

Egal, wird schon mal was klappen


----------



## zonkimwald (30. Oktober 2006)

Zusammenfassend möchte ich mal sagen, das unser Ausflug ehr das Motto
"Planlos im Königsforst" hatte... Bis wir endlich das Naturfreundehaus gefunden hatten, musste uns eine nette Nordic-Spaziergängerin den Weg zwei mal erklären...

Und die Treppenstufe und der "Gardasee"... Wo waren die noch? 

Nach langem Suchen haben wir aber doch noch das Ein oder Andere gefunden, zum Glück hatten wir beide an Beleuchtung gedacht...

Eine Warnung aber noch an alle: Nehmt in den Königsforst Ohropax mit, da gibt es Landschaftspfleger, die einen zur Tarnung erst anmeckern wg. Denkmal- und Naturschutz, um einen dann ungefragt zum Tagebuch umzufunktionieren ... Nach 35 Minuten (gefühlte 2 Stunden) wurden wir dann entlassen... Nett, aber too much information ....

Nochmal Danke an hang_ten für den lustig-verplanten Nachmittag! Jederzeit wieder!


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend möchte ich mal sagen, das unser Ausflug ehr das Motto
> "Planlos im Königsforst" hatte... Bis wir endlich das Naturfreundehaus gefunden hatten, musste uns eine nette Nordic-Spaziergängerin den Weg zwei mal erklären...
> 
> Und die Treppenstufe und der "Gardasee"... Wo waren die noch?
> ...


 
Kannst Du das mal genauer darlegen, was das mit dem Landschaftspfleger auf sich hat?

VG Martin


----------



## hang_ten (30. Oktober 2006)

er gab sich als ehrenamtlicher Mitarbeiter aus (fÃ¼r Denkmalschutz und Landschaftspflege o.Ã¤.). Als wir in einen Trail einbiegen wollten, den wir auch mit dir gefahren waren, wollte er uns daran hindern (verbal) wg. "nicht 2 Meter breiter und nicht befestigter Weg" und deshalb verboten fÃ¼r MTB. Es stellte sich aber bald heraus, dass er â geschieden und alleinstehend â eher seine Lebensgeschichte und seine Sicht des aktuellen und historischen Weltgeschehens loswerden wollte. Nach einer halben Stunde entlieÃ er uns dann mit Fahrtipps fÃ¼r den Trail. 

Ansonsten wars aber ne runde Sache, hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass sich mit dem Rad bei Nieselregen im Wald verirren so viel SpaÃ machen kann â

P.S. Danke Martin fÃ¼r die DIMB-Einladung, war aber den Rest-Freitag leider im Arbeitsstress â


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

hang_ten schrieb:


> er gab sich als ehrenamtlicher Mitarbeiter aus (für Denkmalschutz und Landschaftspflege o.ä.). Als wir in einen Trail einbiegen wollten, den wir auch mit dir gefahren waren, wollte er uns daran hindern (verbal) wg. "nicht 2 Meter breiter und nicht befestigter Weg" und deshalb verboten für MTB. Es stellte sich aber bald heraus, dass er  geschieden und alleinstehend  eher seine Lebensgeschichte und seine Sicht des aktuellen und historischen Weltgeschehens loswerden wollte. Nach einer halben Stunde entließ er uns dann mit Fahrtipps für den Trail.
> 
> Ansonsten wars aber ne runde Sache, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich mit dem Rad bei Nieselregen im Wald verirren so viel Spaß machen kann 
> 
> P.S. Danke Martin für die DIMB-Einladung, war aber den Rest-Freitag leider im Arbeitsstress 


 
Danke, Wolfgang für die erhellende INfos.

Grundsätzlich werden Diskussionsschlächten nicht auf Trails gewonnen.
Offensichtlich hat Eurer ruhige und besonnene Art zur Deeskalation beigetragen. Vielleicht brauchte derjenige wirklich jemanden zum Ansprechen (wie es so schön in der Schauspielausbildung heißt). 

Hier nun das Rüstzeug für zukünftige Ansprachen:

Im Landesforstgesetz NRW gibt es keine Wegbreitenregelung. 
M.W. gibt es nur im Siebengebirge es eine Wegbreitenreglung.

Des weiteren wird im Landesforstgesetz von festen Wegen gesprochen und nicht von befestigten Wege. Letztere werden immer durch bauliche Maßnahmen (Planfräsen, Verdichten, Aufbringung von Schotter, Brechsand oder normalen Sand, ggf. Asphalt) von festen zu befestigten Wegen.

Feste Wege sind also naturbelassene Wege.
Durch die Naturbelassenheit kann sich aber der Befahrbarkeitsstatus ändern,
da feste Wege durch Wassereinfluss aufweichen können und dann nicht mehr ihren festen Status inne haben.
In diesem Fall sollten Wege in einem nicht festen Zustand nicht befahren werden.

Dies ist wieder ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür,
dass die Ausübung unseres MTB-Sportes auf lange Sicht hin systematisch erschwert werden wird,
wenn nicht eine umfassende Information und Formierung der Interessen sowie Einflussnahme durch die Biker begonnen wird.

Mal abgesehen von den Nordic Walker (als wahrgenommene Teilmenge der Wanderer), die als letzte Nutzungsgruppe im Wald dazugekommen ist, werden die Mountainbiker als letzte hinzugekommene andersartige Gruppe zunehmend als Bedrohung von den anderen Interessensgruppen wahrgenommen.

Wer meint, er könne sich eine abwartende Haltung zu diesem Thema erlauben, sollte die Trailzeit auf dem MTB gut nutzen und sich schön in Erinnerung behalten, denn es kann viel schneller vorbei sein, als uns lieb ist.

Stichwort hierzu "Förderalismusreform".

VG Martin


----------



## zonkimwald (30. Oktober 2006)

Der Landschaftspfleger war allgemein sehr handzahm...
Allerdings wusste er auch von Internetforen, in denen man sich zum Fahren im Königsforst verabreden kann...

Da wir aber wegen anhaltend guter Laune nicht diskutieren wollten, kam nur das typische: "Ich bin im Alpenverein / Ich bremse auch für Rotsocken / Und wenn ich nen Wanderer überfahre, verbuddel ich seine Überreste mit dem Gesicht nach unten, damit er nicht so stinkt" ...

Daraufhin wurde er gesprächig, man kennt es ja: Der Rheinländer atmet durch die Stimmbänder  ...

Der war echt nett und wir haben uns natürlich von unserer besten Seite gezeigt...


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

zonkimwald schrieb:


> Der Landschaftspfleger war allgemein sehr handzahm...
> *Allerdings wusste er auch von Internetforen, in denen man sich zum Fahren im Königsforst verabreden kann...*
> 
> Da wir aber wegen anhaltend guter Laune nicht diskutieren wollten, kam nur das typische: "Ich bin im Alpenverein / Ich bremse auch für Rotsocken / Und wenn ich nen Wanderer überfahre, verbuddel ich seine Überreste mit dem Gesicht nach unten, damit er nicht so stinkt" ...
> ...


 
Genau das ist es.

Es gibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:

Abtauchen in den Untergrund, keine oder verschlüsselte Informationen übers Forum und früher oder später wg. Rechtsänderung in der Illegalität fahren.
Informieren, formieren, Mitsprache und Mitgestaltung einfordern /ausüben.
VG Martin

PS: Habt Ihr gut gemacht , denn der hat von Euch bestimmt auch einen guten und vernünftigen Eindruck gewonnen. Das ist ein wichtiger Schritt:
Verhinderung der Bildung/Festigung eines Feindbildes.

PPS: Hatte ich eigentlich was zum Thema "Fair On Trails" während des Fahrtechnikkurses (bzw. Mittagessens) gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hang_ten (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke, Martin, für _deine_ erhellenden Infos! 

Etwas Diskussionsgrundlage hattest du uns ja schon bei deinem Basic-Kurs mit gegeben  z.B. Stichwort Bodenerosion, oder Fair on Trails. Aber es ist auf alle Fälle gut, die Rechtslage zu kennen. Wobei das Beharren auf Rechtspositionen in der direkten zwischenmenschlichen Kommunikation meistens nicht wirklich weiter hilft. Ein bisschen Rücksichtnahme und auf den anderen zu gehen wirkt oft Wunder. 
Ganz anders siehts natürlich eine Ebene drüber aus. Wenn sich die Gesetzgebung ändert und einen der Förster aus dem Wald werfen kann, wenn man sich nicht mehr auf asphaltierten Straßen bewegt, nützt ein nettes Lächeln auch nichts mehr. Da ist natürlich schon Lobby- und Aufklärungsarbeit in Politik und Medien gefragt.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

hang_ten schrieb:


> Danke, Martin, für _deine_ erhellenden Infos!
> 
> Etwas Diskussionsgrundlage hattest du uns ja schon bei deinem Basic-Kurs mit gegeben  z.B. Stichwort Bodenerosion, oder Fair on Trails. Aber es ist auf alle Fälle gut, die Rechtslage zu kennen. Wobei das Beharren auf Rechtspositionen in der direkten zwischenmenschlichen Kommunikation meistens nicht wirklich weiter hilft. Ein bisschen Rücksichtnahme und auf den anderen zu gehen wirkt oft Wunder.
> Ganz anders siehts natürlich eine Ebene drüber aus. Wenn sich die Gesetzgebung ändert und einen der Förster aus dem Wald werfen kann, wenn man sich nicht mehr auf asphaltierten Straßen bewegt, nützt ein nettes Lächeln auch nichts mehr. Da ist natürlich schon Lobby- und Aufklärungsarbeit in Politik und Medien gefragt.


 
Deswegen finde ich Eure Konfliktbewältigung beispielhaft. 
Diskussionen oder gar Streitereien bringen auf Trails gar nichts.
Beide Parteien sind danach auf 180,
und dernächste, der in die Schusslinie einer dieser beiden Seiten gerät,
ist dran. 

Die Situation ist doch die, dass der Kontakt zu den höheren Ebenen oder gar Entscheidungsträgern bewußt nicht gesucht wird, nach dem Motto "Still ruht der See oder im Dunkeln läßt sich gut munkeln".

Nur die Jungs und Mädels auf den höheren Ebenen beschließen dann Sachen, zu denen sie mangels Aufklärung und Ansprache möglicherweise ein vollkommen falsches Bild haben. 

VG Martin

PS: Freerider haben das schlechtere Image der MTB-ler. 
Das ist wie mit den sogenannten "Kampfhunden".
Wenige bedauerliche Vorfälle, an den Hundebesitzer aber auch untätige Behörden ihre Schuld hatten, haben die Rechte der Mehrheit nachhaltig eingeschränkt.

Man sollte sich darüber klar sein,
dass es viel einfacher ist, Gesetze, Verordnungen und Erlasse im stillen Kämmerlein zu verabschieden,
als eine vernünftige Regelung für alle Interessensgruppen und ohne generelle Rechtebeschneidung einer einzelnen Gruppe in der öffentlichen Diskussion zu finden.


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Bzgl des "Welt-Bildes" zum Thema Mountainbiker ist auch dieses Thema ganz interessant:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246727

Prinzipiell spinnen die Römer da, aber man sollte sich auch schon mal Gedanken drüber machen, wie wir von der Öffentlichkeit wahr genommen werden.


----------



## zonkimwald (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Welt ist nichts anderes als die Bild des Bildungsbürgertums...
Springer lässt grüßen...

Meine Erfahrung ( volle 4 Monate biken  ) : Wanderer in deutschen Mittelgebirgen haben ziemliche Probleme mit uns, in den Alpen hingegen hilft meist ein "Servus" und das Eis ist gebrochen...
Meistens fragen die dann auch mittleidig, ob man denn nicht gleich vom Rad fällt oder so...

Spass beiseite: Die meisten Rotsocken haben uns akzeptiert, der DAV bietet ja auch MTB-Technikkurse, Transalps etc an... 
Probleme machen nur die Gutmensch-Großstadt-Wanderer (zurück zur Natur im SUV... selbst erlebt!!!) und Jäger (erzählt bekommen...)


----------



## Mathok (30. Oktober 2006)

Volle Zustimmung.

Wir waren diesen Sommer in Morzine, dort gibt es Trails/Downhills die sowohl für Biker, als auch für Wanderer freigegeben sind. Wenn da plötzlich ein Wanderer oder eine Gruppe auf dem Weg stand so haben diese sich immer bei uns entschuldigt, weil sie den Weg blockierten. Wir wurden nicht einmal beschimpf; obwohl man dort nicht wirklich langsam unterwegs war, bzw groß gebremst hat.

Die Akzeptanz ist in solchen Gebieten einfach eine komplett andere als bei uns. Hier wird man ja schon belächelt wenn man im Herbst komplett dreckig durchs Dorf nach Hause rollt.
Aber zum Glück können wir ja alle dazu beitragen das sich das auch hier ändert...


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

am Samstag, den 29.09.2007, ab 08:45 Uhr (Startzeit 09:00 Uhr) biete ich wieder jeweils einen unentgeltlichen Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II an.

Weitere Infos findet Ihr hier im LMB-Termin und hier in der ausführlichen Beschreibung.

Der Kurs ist auf jeweils max. 15 Personen begrenzt.

Bei Fragen einfach PM oder martin.nettersheim(ät)mtbvd.de oder (02204) 968914-1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (25. September 2007)

Schade - an dem Tag bin ich leider noch im Urlaub


----------



## püzz (25. September 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Schade - an dem Tag bin ich leider noch im Urlaub



Find ich auch schade. Hätte gerne teilgenommen.
WARUM bietet Ihr sowas auch gerade in den Ferien an  

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Schade - an dem Tag bin ich leider noch im Urlaub





püzz schrieb:


> Find ich auch schade. Hätte gerne teilgenommen.
> WARUM bietet Ihr sowas auch gerade in den Ferien an
> 
> Grüße
> Stefan



Hallo Derk, hallo Stefan,

nicht weinen.  Langsam werden unsere Schreibtisch leerer, denn die Startphase des Montainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. nähert sich dem Ende. Ich hocke hier seit einigen Wochen am Schreibtisch und weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie ein Mountainbike aussieht. 

Wir starten jetzt einfach (endlich) nächsten Samstag, und dann schauen wir weiter. Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, möchte ich gerne noch mindestens zwei weitere Fahrtechnikkurse BASIC I+II in diesem Jahr anbieten.

Starten wir einfach nächsten Samstag.

Die nachfolgenden Termine werden mit längerer Vorlaufzeit veröffentlicht. Versprochen.

VG Martin

PS: Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD ist natürlich keine Teilnahmevoraussetzung.
Lust und gute Laune schon eher.


----------



## Knallar (25. September 2007)

Cool...

gute Sache, das! Ich schau mal, ob mein Kumpel am Samstag kann und dann wären wir evtl. am Start!

Grüße


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

da mich die ersten PM erreichen, hier noch ein paar Infos:

*Der BASIC I Kurs von 09:00-13:00 Uhr* ist für Mountainbiker mit geringem bis mittlerer Fahrtechnik ausgelegt, d.h. er ist auch für Anfänger geeignet.

Er ist als echter Fahrtechnikkurs aufgebaut, d.h. er ist keine  Fahrtechniktour. Die km-Leistung ist schwer abzuschätzen. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass es mehr als 10 km werden. Schließlich fahren wir nur gemütlich von Übungsspot zu Übungsspot. Wir halten uns ca. 20-30 min pro Spot auf und fahren dann weiter. Die Spots haben untereinander max. 10-15 min Anfahrtsweg, langsame Fahrweise vorausgesetzt.

*Der BASIC II Kurs von 14:00-18:00 Uhr* ist für Mountainbiker mit mittlerer bis fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik ausgelegt, d.h. er ist für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet. Hier bietet sich an, vorher den BASIC I Kurs am Vormittag zu besuchen. 

VG Martin

PS: Beide Kurse zusammen werden es max. auf 20-30 km Strecke und max. ca. 300-400 hm bringen. Das wird bei der Gesamtkursdauer keine(n) überfordern.

PPS:  Weitere Infos findet Ihr hier im LMB-Termin und hier in der ausführlichen Beschreibung.

Der Kurs ist auf jeweils max. 15 Personen begrenzt.

Bei Fragen einfach PM oder martin.nettersheim(ät)mtbvd.de oder (02204) 968914-1.


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe die Anmeldung geteilt:
LMB-Termin für *den BASIC I Kurs von 09:00-13:00 Uhr* für Mountainbiker 
mit geringem bis mittlerer Fahrtechnik ausgelegt, d.h. er ist auch für Anfänger geeignet.
LMB-Termin für *den BASIC II Kurs von 14:00-18:00 Uhr* für Mountainbiker 
mit mittlerer bis fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik ausgelegt, d.h. er ist für Anfänger nur bedingt geeignet.
Bitte einfach in den jeweiligen Kurs eintragen. Eine Eintragung für beide Kurse ist selbstverständlich möglich.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

* nach Rücksprache* mit der Mehrheit der TeilnehmerInnen *habe ich beschlossen*, nachdem das trockenere Wetter eher für Sonntag zu erwarten ist, *den Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II* von Samstag, den 29.09.2007 *auf Sonntag, den 30.09.2007, umzulegen.*

* Alle Startzeiten bleiben gleich.*

Bei Fragen stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügung.

VG Martin Nettersheim


Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V.
Regionalgruppe Rheinland

Im Dornbusch 3
51429 Bergisch Gladbach
FON:   (0 22 04) 96 89 14 - 1 (AB) (*)
FAX:   (0 22 04) 96 89 14 - 2
MAIL:  [email protected]
SKYPE: Martin.Nettersheim (*) 

* Telefonzeiten: Mo. - Do. 09.00-13:00 + 15:00-17:00 Uhr oder nach Vereinbarung.


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

mann,  mann, kaum legt man den Kurs von Regenwetter auf Sonnenwetter, kommen die  Anmeldungen in Massen!-))) Dummerweise waren gestern einige, um genau zu  sagen sieben weitere TeilnehmerInnen, schneller, die sich über den MTBvD bzw.  telefonisch angemeldet haben.

Da von den gemeldeten IBC-User auch jeweils  zwei Nicht-IBC-User mitgebracht werden, ist das Fahrtechnikkurs-Boot  rappelvoll.
D.h. ich kann leider keine weitere Anmeldung mehr entgegennehmen. Sorry.

Ich habe aber vor, dieses Jahr noch weitere  Fahrtechnikkurse zu geben.
Der nächste offizielle Kurs wird wohl nach dem  14.10.2007 sein.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung in eigener Sache:

BASIC I+II beschäftigt sich mit den  Bewältigen von Schwierigkeitsgraden S0 bis S2 (S0, S1, S2). Ansonsten sind die BASICs für  jeden sinnvoll, wenn man bereit ist, sich daraufeinzulassen.
VG Martin Nettersheim


Mountainbike Verband Deutschland  e.V.
Regionalgruppe Rheinland


----------



## ralf (29. September 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... ich kann leider keine weitere Anmeldung mehr entgegennehmen. Sorry.
> ...



... da bin ich aber erleichtert. Als Sattelschnellspannerablehner habe ich eine Anmeldung auch nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen ...  

... scheint aber gut zu laufen, das mit dem mtbv-dingsda ...   ...  

Gruß Ralf.


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> (1)... da bin ich aber erleichtert. (2)Als Sattelschnellspannerablehner habe ich eine Anmeldung auch nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen ...
> 
> (3)... scheint aber gut zu laufen, das mit dem mtbv-dingsda ...   ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf.



Tach Ralf,

Da scheint sich ja wieder die alte gewohnte Lockerheit mir gegenüber einzustellen.
Ach was, lass uns doch einfach mal ein paar steile (verblockte) Singletrails zusammen im Downhill fahren, ich bin sicher, dass Du nach den ersten unfreiwilligen Abstiegen über den Lenker das kleine Ding schätzen lernen wirst. 
Wir können und wollen nicht klagen. Aber gut Ding will Weile haben.
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (29. September 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... lass uns doch einfach mal ein paar steile (verblockte) Singletrails zusammen im Downhill fahren, ...



... nö, *Hoppeln* überlasse ich den Teenies und ggf. denen, die es wirklich können.  

Gehöre bekanntlich eher zur Km-schrubbenden XC-Schnellfahrer/Uphillerfraktion.  *

Ralf.

*PS: ... aber keinesfalls auf KFL-Schnellnessniveau.


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nö, *Hoppeln* überlasse ich den Teenies und ggf. denen, die es wirklich können.
> 
> Gehöre bekanntlich eher zur Km-schrubbenden XC-Schnellfahrer/Uphillerfraktion.  *
> 
> ...



Meine Großmutter väterlicherseits sagte in diesen Fällen immer:
"_Man kann alles, was man will, nur das nicht, was man nicht will!_"

"_Ohne Ö fehlt Dir was!_" oder in unserer Szene "_Ohne Downhill fehlt Dir was!_"

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (29. September 2007)

... ich würde auch so etwas mit'm XC-Bike ohne Sattelschnellspanner fahren, ... pfff, ...  

Ralf.

PS: Ming Oma hät immer jesaat:"Et jit vill unnüdich Lück."


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2007)

Back to Topic 

Falls irgendeine(r) noch brummelig wegen der Terminverlegung von heute auf morgen sein sollte, möge bei sich aus dem Fenster schauen.

In unserem Übungsgebiet regnet es auf jeden Fall Katzen und Hunde, und zwar Große!  Also das, was Wetterfrösche gestern _'leichten Regen am Vormittag'_ genannt haben.

Morgen soll es trocken bleiben, sagen die Wetterfrösche.
Wehe, wenn nicht. 

Bis morgen.

VG Martin

PS: Danke an Frank @Cheetah, der mich gestern überzeugte, den Kurs auf Sonntag zu verlegen.


----------



## zak0r (29. September 2007)

mir ist nicht ganz klar wo und wie ich deinen kurs einzuordnen habe, daher die frage:
wo im bereich des typischen kursmaterials ist denn das bild hier anzusiedeln, da es unter technik verbucht ist, jedoch ein praktisch fahrtechnikfreies problem anscheinend fachkundiger erörterung bedarf.


----------



## Mathok (29. September 2007)

Wunderschönen guten Abend!

Ich mach auch gern nochmal, mit nem Freund oder deren zweien, mit. Mal sehen, ist im Moment leider alles zeitlich was knapp, da das Repetitorium doch fast jegliche Zeit auffrisst ....
Basic II kann ja nie schaden. Wenn Du mal wieder Basic III anbietest und ich die Vorauswahl überlebe  - bin dabei!

Ich denke das Bid ist aus Basic I, oder? Stufe von vll 40cm und rechts daneben eine mit vll 50cm. Bedenke an wenn sich Basic I richtet.... nicht jeder fährt seit 16 Jahren Mountainbike und Fahrtechnik gehört schon ein kleiner Ticken dazu - Gewicht schön mittig oder gar nach vorne verlagert -> deine Gabel komprimiert zu stark -> das Trettlager kommt zu tief -> das Tretlager setzt auf -> du fällst vom Rad runter....


----------



## juchhu (30. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ein Wetterchen für Fahrtechnikkurse.

Die Sonne ist auch schon da.

Bis später. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. September 2007)

Nettes Video, Ralf ... ich habe Dich auch sofort erkannt   .... Vert Rider machen aber auch sowas auch  




BMX Masters 2006 Jugendpark Köln Photo: Montana

Das kann man / frau auch noch lernen  


P.S. Ich wünsche Allen die heute dabei waren, dass sie viel Spass hatten und was gelernt haben. ​


ralf schrieb:


> ... ich würde auch so etwas mit'm XC-Bike ohne Sattelschnellspanner fahren, ... pfff, ...
> 
> Ralf.
> 
> PS: Ming Oma hät immer jesaat:"Et jit vill unnüdich Lück."


----------



## juchhu (1. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen,

mit bester Lust und Laune sowie strahlenden Sonnenschein trafen sich zur 'unchristlichen' Zeit tapfere Mountainbiker, die sich den Tag mit Fahrtechniken für Tourer versüßen wollten.

(Auflistung in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)

Andreas @andy-randy, BASIC I+II
Daniel BASIC I+II
Frank @Cheetah BASIC I+II
Frank @Luckydiver BASIC I+II
Gerd @Jerd, BASIC I
Katrin @Siegburg-Cat, BASIC I
Kerstin @Sunnybubbles, BASIC I
Martin @juchhu, Guide
Renate @Harnas, BASIC I+II
Thomas @Tom-Siegburg, BASIC I

Hier sollten jetzt einige Fotos erscheinen, doch leider zickt die Fotoalbumsoftware rum.

Na, dann kommt der Bericht halt an anderer Stelle, und hier gibt es dann denn Link.

Alles in allem waren die beiden Kurse eine runde Sache mit sehr netten Mountainbikern. Gott sei Dank erfolgte der Totalausfall meines Bikes fast am Schluss. Mit vereinten Kräfte, Dank hier an Frank @Luckydiver, konnte zwar der Schaltkäfig gerichtet werden, aber der dicke, feste Ast hatte ganze Arbeit verrichtet. Hatte er doch das Parallelogramm des Schaltwerks aufgeweitet. An ein Schalten war trotz Richtversuch nicht mehr zu denken.

Und so legten Renate und Andreas noch eine Kraftausdauereinheit ein und schoben den Guide mit vereinten Kräften durch das Milchborntal rauf zum Wandererparkplatz in Moitzfeld. Die restlichen Teilnehmer kamen nur mit Mühe nach.
Orginalzitat des Guide:"Ich bin noch nie so schnell hier hochgefahren!". 

Fazit: Nachdem unsere Gruppe durch einen Profitaucher erweitert worden ist, werden wir beim nächsten Treffen die Grube Cox anfahren und endlich mit den Bikediving-Kursen fortfahren, wo Mikkael vor Jahren den Standard setzte.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (1. Oktober 2007)

Mein lieber Martin.

ich will ja jetzt nicht motzen , aaaaaber :

Nimm bitte wenns geht heut noch mein Bild aus deiner Regionalgruppenseite heraus . Ich will doch nicht Irrtümlicherweise mit eurem "Verein" in Verbindung gebracht werden ! Ich habe schließlich einen Ruf zu verlieren  



Der Imperator.


----------



## juchhu (1. Oktober 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Martin.
> 
> ich will ja jetzt nicht motzen , aaaaaber :
> 
> ...



Mein lieber Volker,

nur zur Info: 

Das ist mein Bild. Ich bin der Fotograf/Urheber.
Es ist Dein Bike, 
aber Du bist nicht der Biker. 
VG Martin, kein Imperator, nur Mountainbiker.

PS: Der Biker, dessen Körper abgebildet wurde, ist mir persönlich bekannt und hat der Veröffentlichung zugestimmt. Übrigens auf dem Original ist der Biker auch nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

Die Paletten gehören auch Volker .... die Schochen auch ...


----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mein lieber Volker,
> 
> nur zur Info:
> 
> ...




juchu hat nur das urheberrecht, eine nutzung bzw. verwertung müsste explizit von icke1 genehmigt werden, vor allem wenn es um veröffentlichung geht. 
in der praxis wird natürlich nicht für jegliche schnappschüsse eine erlaubnis eingeholt, aber wenn icke1 dir hier explizit untersagt ein bild mit ihm drauf zu verwerten, ist dies sein recht, ohne das da dein urheberrecht in geringstem tangiert ist.
wenn er eine person von besonderem interesse wäre, z.b. politiker o.ä. hätten wir es hier mit einer anderen rechtlichen situation zu tun. der normale, der öffentlichkeit unbekannte bürger darf sich vor ungewollter veröffentlichung schützen, wenn er eines der dominierenden objekte einer aufnahme ist.

edit: ach der ist garnicht selber auf dem bild, sondern nur sein bike, bitte obigen text vergessen


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen,

liebe Hobby-Rechtler, die Angelegenheit wurde zz. mit Volker geklärt. Im übrigen sind die Nutzungs- und Verwertungsrechte ebenfalls bei mir. Gemeint ist wohl eher das Recht am eigenen Bild. Inwieweit die Veröffentlichung möglicherweise Volkers Recht am eigenen Bild tangiert, sei mal dahingestellt.

Da das Leben zu kurz ist, um sich über diese Angelegenheit aufzuregen, wird das Foto ersetzt.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bla Blupp ....  . Im übrigen sind die Nutzungs- und Verwertungsrechte ebenfalls bei mir. Gemeint ist wohl eher das ....



Tolle Werbung für die Kurse  

Merkt man ja auch.

Aus den 15 + 15 sind ja dann, abzüglich Deiner Wenigkeit und den (wahrscheinlich bestochenen Burggrafs  ), gerade mal 7 + 3 geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tolle Werbung für die Kurse
> 
> Merkt man ja auch.
> 
> Aus den 15 + 15 sind ja dann, abzüglich Deiner Wenigkeit und den (wahrscheinlich bestochenen Burggrafs  ), gerade mal 7 + 3 geworden



 Mann, Michael, was muss das Leben schei$$e sein, wenn Du meine bzw. unsere Aktivitäten so genau verfolgst, obgleich man aus Deinen vergangenen Postings den Eindruck gewinnt, dass Du alles für so schrechlich uninteressant und unnötig erachtest.


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mann, Michael, was muss das Leben schei$$e sein, wenn Du meine bzw. unsere Aktivitäten so genau verfolgst, obgleich man aus Deinen vergangenen Postings den Eindruck gewinnt, dass Du alles für so schrechlich uninteressant und unnötig erachtest.



Das meinst Du nur. Dein Dilettantismus drängt sich halt unangenehm auf ....


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das meinst Du nur. Dein *Dilletantismus* drängt sich halt unangenehm auf ....



 soso, Dill zupfende Tanten, oder doch eher Dilettanten bzw. Dilettantismus? 

So mein Lieber, jetzt hast DU aber genug Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Das muss jetzt aber mal für eine ganze Zeit reichen.


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> soso, Dill zupfende Tanten, oder doch eher Dilettanten bzw. Dilettantismus?
> 
> So mein Lieber, jetzt hast DU aber genug Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Das muss jetzt aber mal für eine ganze Zeit reichen.



Du redest wieder mal wirr  

Ist das irgendeine Form von Marketing, die nur Du kennst?

Dient das jetzt den Kursen oder dem MTBvD?


----------



## hubabuba (2. Oktober 2007)

Mal was ganz Anderes.
Wenn das tatsächlich "Mountainbike Verband Deutschland" heissen soll, müsste das "v" in MTBvD ja gross geschrieben sein.
Wenn es aber, was ja wahrscheinlicher ist, "Mountenbiken für Doofe" heisst, muss es ein "f" sein.
Mit Bitte um Korrektur.


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Mal was ganz Anderes.
> Wenn das tatsächlich "Mountainbike Verband Deutschland" heissen soll, müsste das "v" in MTBvD ja gross geschrieben sein.
> Wenn es aber, was ja wahrscheinlicher ist, "Mountenbiken für Doofe" heisst, muss es ein "f" sein.
> Mit Bitte um Korrektur.



Was hast Du erwartet?  
Schau mal wer dahinter steckt!  

Wenigstens hat er dank IBC gelernt wie man Steigungsprozente in Winkelgrade umrechnet ....  

Vielleicht lernt erirgendwann auch Marketing?


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Mal was ganz Anderes.
> Wenn das tatsächlich "Mountainbike Verband Deutschland" heissen soll, müsste das "v" in MTBvD ja gross geschrieben sein.
> Wenn es aber, was ja wahrscheinlicher ist, "Mountenbiken für Doofe" heisst, muss es ein "f" sein.
> * Mit Bitte um Korrektur.*



Nö, 

Das hier ist übrigens der Thread "Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer ...". Falls der eine oder die andere Fragen oder Anregungen zum MTBvD hat, kann er/sie die gerne an office (ät) mtbvd.de richten. "Da werden Sie geholfen."


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Falls der eine oder die andere Fragen oder Anregungen zum MTBvD hat, kann er/sie die gerne an office (ät) mtbvd.de richten. "Da werden Sie geholfen."



Doch nicht bei der Willkür, die da praktiziert wird (siehe Vorstandsgekrampfe, etc.).


----------



## wogru (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> Das hier ist übrigens der Thread "Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer ...". Falls der eine oder die andere Fragen oder Anregungen zum MTBvD hat, kann er/sie die gerne an office (ät) mtbvd.de richten. "Da werden Sie geholfen."



Ich dachte es wäre der Thread um rechtliche Fragen am eigenen Bild zu klären 
was ist das denn für eine Email-Adresse, schreibt man so etwas nicht [email protected] ? (ät), ist das Neudeutsch ?


----------



## arkonis (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> Das hier ist übrigens der Thread "Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer ...". Falls der eine oder die andere Fragen oder Anregungen zum MTBvD hat, kann er/sie die gerne an office (ät) mtbvd.de richten. "Da werden Sie geholfen."


 
he Hallo! 
ist das hier der Thread des MtbvD, des laut Wikipedia "Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschlands" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> he Hallo!
> ist das hier der Thread des MtbvD, des laut Wikipedia "Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschlands" ?



http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mountainbike&diff=prev&oldid=36386021


----------



## icke1 (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> "Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschlands" ?



.....


----------



## zak0r (2. Oktober 2007)

da fällt mir ein gutes sprichwort zu ein: einbildung ist auch ne bildung


----------



## Mack_21 (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> he Hallo!
> ist das hier der Thread des MtbvD, des laut Wikipedia "Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschlands" ?



na wieso regt ihr euch denn jetzt so auf. da hat derjenige der in wikipedia inseriert hat doch recht. dieser MtbvD ist der größte mountainbike verband deutschlands.... größter weil einziger.  wobei die namensgebung etwas unglücklich ist weil ein verband ein zusammenschluss mehrerer vereine sind   oder was um wunden zu verbinden


----------



## sibby08 (2. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mit bester Lust und Laune sowie strahlenden Sonnenschein trafen sich zur 'unchristlichen' Zeit tapfere Mountainbiker, die sich den Tag mit Fahrtechniken für Tourer versüßen wollten.
> 
> ...


 
Deine Kurse habe ich aber anders in Erinnerung. Du schreibst ja hier fast nur von Dir, Deinem kaputten Bike und Du musst Dich zu guter letzt auch noch selber zitieren  .

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> na wieso regt ihr euch denn jetzt so auf. da hat derjenige der in wikipedia inseriert hat doch recht. dieser MtbvD ist der größte mountainbike verband deutschlands.... größter weil einziger.  wobei die namensgebung etwas unglücklich ist *weil ein verband ein zusammenschluss mehrerer vereine sind*   oder was um wunden zu verbinden



 , stellt doch einfach mal ein paar sinnvoll Fragen. Adresse habe ich schon o.g. Zitiere mich aber gerne noch mal selbst:



juchhu schrieb:


> ... Das hier ist übrigens der Thread "Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer ...". Falls der eine oder die andere Fragen oder Anregungen zum MTBvD hat, kann er/sie die gerne an office (ät) mtbvd.de richten. "Da werden Sie geholfen."





sibby08 schrieb:


> Deine Kurse habe ich aber anders in Erinnerung. Du schreibst ja hier fast nur von Dir, Deinem kaputten Bike und Du musst Dich zu guter letzt auch noch selber zitieren  .
> 
> Gruß
> Sibby



Hi Udo,

nachdem zum wiederholten Male ich mit diesem schei$$e Fotoalbum Schwierigkeiten habe, habe ich es aufgegeben. Der Bericht ist derzeit im Entwurfstatus auf der RG Rheinland Website. Ich werde nachher noch ein paar Fotos hochladen (geht ohne Probleme ) und noch ein bisschen zu den einzelnen Übungen schreiben und ihn dann veröffentlichen. Ich setz dann hier den Link rein.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen,

zz. ist der Bericht  zum Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II am 30.09.2007 fertiggestellt worden.

Viel Spass beim Lesen.

VG Martin


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> zz. ist der Bericht  zum Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II am 30.09.2007 fertiggestellt worden.
> 
> ...



Dann lies es auch noch mal Korrektur. Besser iss das.


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann lies es auch noch mal Korrektur. Besser iss das.



Wenn ich Dich als Lektor brauche, lasse ich Dich das wissen.
Wenn Deine technischen und didaktischen Fahrtechnikfähigkeiten ähnlich hoch sind, wie Dein Posting mir hinsichtlich Deiner orthografischen Fähigkeiten vermitteln soll, würde ich mich gerne mit Dir unterhalten wollen.

Wir suchen weitere ehrenamtliche Co- bzw. Hauptguides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (3. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> , stellt doch einfach mal ein paar sinnvoll Fragen. Adresse habe ich schon o.g. Zitiere mich aber gerne noch mal selbst:


 


arkonis schrieb:


> he Hallo!
> ist das hier der Thread des MtbvD, des laut Wikipedia "Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschlands" ?


 
bitte um Antwort


----------



## Silent (3. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bitte um Antwort


Die Antwort ist die Gleiche als wenn ich bei euch im Plauscher-Thread fragen würde ob es der Thread der DIMB wäre, nur weil Schwarzer Kater dort schreibt.


----------



## arkonis (3. Oktober 2007)

die haben oben Ihr Forum (kennst du sicher auch schon  )
ich sehe es gibt schon einen Thread für Deutschlands größten MTB verband, danke :kotz:


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bitte um Antwort



Die Antwort ist 42.
Lies _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_

Im übrigen



juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Das hier ist übrigens der Thread "Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer ...". Falls der eine oder die andere Fragen oder Anregungen zum MTBvD hat, kann er/sie die gerne an office (ät) mtbvd.de richten. "Da werden Sie geholfen."


----------



## ralf (3. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Nettes Video, Ralf ... ich habe Dich auch sofort erkannt   ....



... na ja, ich war aber wirklich nicht dabei.  



Montana schrieb:


> .... Vert Rider machen aber auch sowas auch



... na ja, da sind ja auch jüngere dabei.  
... natürlich nicht die zu vergessen, die es wirklich können.  



Montana schrieb:


> P.S. Ich wünsche Allen die heute dabei waren, dass sie viel Spass hatten und was gelernt haben.



Sind die alle Ergo gefahren? ...   ...     ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... na ja, ich war aber wirklich nicht dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He, Pappnase, spämm nicht rum. Komm zu den Kursen, dass bringt Dich einer besseren Fahrtechnik ein Stückchen näher, als sich Videos anzuschauen und darüber zu quaken, wie es wäre, wenn man jünger wäre und endlich mal mit dem Üben anfinge. 

Um es mit Erich Kästners Worten zu sagen: "Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (3. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> He, Pappnase, spämm nicht rum. Komm zu den Kursen, dass bringt Dich einer besseren Fahrtechnik ein Stückchen näher, als sich Videos anzuschauen und darüber zu quaken, wie es wäre, wenn man jünger wäre und endlich mal mit dem Üben anfinge.
> 
> Um es mit Erich Kästners Worten zu sagen: "Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es!"



... Duuuu .... Ergofahrer Du. ...   ... ...


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Duuuu .... Ergofahrer Du. ...   ... ...



Ach, Ralf 

Komm doch zum nächsten Kurs vorbei. Wenn Dir BASIC I+II (vom BASIC III wollen wir mal gar nicht reden ) keinerlei neue Kenntnisse und/oder Fähigkeiten vermitteln konnte, dann kannst Du Dich auf Dein hohes Stahlross schwingen und ohne Stattelstützenschnellspanner in den Sonnenuntergang davonfahren. 

Aber erst dann.


----------



## ralf (3. Oktober 2007)

... zu einem "Lehrmeister" muß *ich* aufschauen können.  

Gegenvorschlag: Wir machen mal 'ne richtige Konditionsrunde durchs Bergische. Sagen wir mal round about 100 km. 
... Und dann schauen wir mal was Du dann sagst ...
Wird aber wohl nie was, weil Du ja immer sooo schlüssige Ausreden hast wie:

Ich gehe lieber shopping.
Meine Bremsbeläge sind runter.
Ausgerechnet jetzt hat sich Kundschaft angemeldet.
Das Wetter passt nicht.
Mein Dackel hat Schnupfen.
Wichtige Termine halten mich ab, etc.


----------



## juchhu (4. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... zu einem "Lehrmeister" muß *ich* aufschauen können.
> 
> Gegenvorschlag: Wir machen mal 'ne richtige Konditionsrunde durchs Bergische. Sagen wir mal round about 100 km.
> ... Und dann schauen wir mal was Du dann sagst ...
> ...





Jaja, die Mountainbiker sind schon ein merkwürdiges Völkchen. Immer all zu gerne bereit, die eigene Familie in richtige Mountainbiker und Memmen aufzuteilen. Irgendwie kommt mir sofort der Spruch aus der Rennradszene in den Sinn: "_Hinter mir nur Flaschen, vor mir nur Gedopte!_"

Ich habe nur eine Definition für Mountainbiker: Jede(r), der/die ein Mountainbike fährt und egal in welcher Disziplin und wie, ist ein Moutnainbiker. Und wenn dann der Mountainbiker mit den anderen Waldnutzergruppen und der Natur vernünftig umgeht und dieselbe Einstellung durch die anderen Waldnutzergruppe erfahren darf, ist alles in bester Ordnung.

Ein klein wenig mehr Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme zeichnen den wahren Mountainbiker aus.

VG Martin

PS: Viel Spass bei den konditionellen 100 km Runden. Das ist ehrlich gesagt bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition kein Spass für mich.  Und der Spass sollte bei allen Aktionen nicht zu kurz kommen, aber das ist auch wieder nur meine Definition.


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine Definition für Mountainbiker: Jede(r), der/die ein Mountainbike fährt und egal in welcher Disziplin und wie, ist ein Moutnainbiker.




War klar, dass Du solche Krücken brauchst  

Ralf hat Recht!

Ein (MTB-)Lehrer muss fähig sein. 
Du bist, was Fahrtechnik, Technik und Rahmenprogramm angeht völlig unfähig.

Wer also über die absolute MTB-Einstiegsphase drüber ist, nutzt Deine Treffen eigentlich nur noch um nette Leute zu treffen und für's Rahmenprogramm    

BTW: Im Bericht steht nix von Volkers-Bedienungs-Service, Bernds-Catering-Systems, Bier-, Grill-, Zelt-, Philosophier-, ...exzessen?

Alles was mal gut war an sogenannten Fahrtechnikterminen 2005 ging nicht von Dir aus  Hatte immer den Eindruck, Du seiest von den Meisten nur _geduldet_.

Warum machst Du nicht endlich mal das, was Du kannst? Was immer das sei  ...


----------



## juchhu (4. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> War klar, dass Du solche Krücken brauchst
> 
> Ralf hat Recht!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, Du kannst und willst es nicht verstehen. 
Und für weitere Postings zu Euren Ansichten mir ist meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Henrie (4. Oktober 2007)

Hat jetzt 1-Job?


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du kannst und willst es nicht verstehen.



Ein Beitrag, den Du Dir exakt so selber schreiben musst!  

Wo Du Dich doch so gerne selber zitiertst, kannst Du Dir doch auch selber schreiben?

Vielleicht an Deine Dummy-ät Adresse?

Bezweifle aber, dass Dir dort jemand helfen kann


----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> Warum machst Du nicht endlich mal das, was Du kannst? Was immer das sei  ...


Blödsinn posten ??


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht trainiert er auch wieder ...



juchhu schrieb:


> Vorsicht Jung, isch kann Mikado! Vom 14. Lebensjahr an Karate und Jiu-Jitsu. Mit 18. zweitjüngster Dan-Träger (Jiu-Jitsu) in Deutschland (Jüngster war mein Partner Roland). Ab dann sechsmal die Woche jeweils 3 Stunden täglich. Mit Ende Zwanzig Berufseinstieg und Heirat sowie Umzug habe ich es dann aufgeben.
> 
> Jaja, in der Jugend sich seiner Sportbegeisterung voll und ganz hinzugeben, ist doch recht einfach.  Aber sobald die wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Zwänge sowie andere Prioritäten 'zuschlagen', wird es schwieriger.



Kindheitserinnerungen:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1675181


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (4. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vielleicht trainiert er auch wieder ...



*... ach daher weht der Wind ...*

Jetzt weiß ich auch die letzte PN zu deuten.
Auzug:


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisschen mehr Coolness und Toleranz wünsche ich mir. In diesem Sinne, denn man sieht sich früher oder später.


----------



## icke1 (4. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> *... ach daher weht der Wind ...*
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich auch die letzte PN zu deuten.
> Auzug:




Naja im Wald oder auf der Piste wirste Ihm wohl net begegnen


----------



## ultra2 (6. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich als Lektor brauche, lasse ich Dich das wissen.



Ist es maßlose Arroganz den Text nicht zu korrigieren oder Unfähigkeit?


----------



## juchhu (6. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist es maßlose Arroganz den Text nicht zu korrigieren oder Unfähigkeit?



Lieber Herr Lektor, der Grund liegt im Setzen anderer Prioritäten.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Lektor, der Grund liegt im Setzen anderer Prioritäten.



Ist ja mal eine prompte Antwort.

Das euer Webauftritt auch eure Visitenkarte ist brauch ich ja eigentlich nicht zu erwähnen.
Tue es aber trotzdem.


----------



## juchhu (6. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist ja mal eine prompte Antwort.
> 
> Das euer Webauftritt auch eure Visitenkarte ist brauch ich ja eigentlich nicht zu erwähnen.
> Tue es aber trotzdem.



Danke lieber Jens, wenn ich Dich nicht hätte.
Allerdings ist mir/uns eine konkrete Mitarbeit mit Einbringung der individuellen Fähigkeiten/Kenntnissen lieber.

So, jetzt muss ich aber noch im meinen Werkkeller und mein Schaltwerk tauschen. Schließlich gehts morgen mit den SGV-Leuten auf Tour und anschließenden zum Fahrtechnikkurs.


----------



## Mathok (6. Oktober 2007)

es geht mich ja wenig an, aber ich denke es gibt einige "leser", die hier rein gucken und was über FAHRTECHNIK lesen wollen, wie es der titel nahelegt.

langsam k**** es mich an immer dem link der email zu folgen und nur neues über euren privatkrieg lesen zu müssen/können.

ich hab keinen schimmer was ihr für ein problem miteinander habt und es interessiert mich auch nicht. macht nen neuen thread auf, schreibt euch mails, pms, trefft euch bewaffnet auf irgendner straße oder was auch immer - aber verschont doch bitte die allgemeinheit mit eurem kindergarten-mädchen-gezicke.

und am wichtigsten: lasst euch doch alle einfach gegenseitig in ruhe und geht lieber was biken; es ist zumindest heute so geiles wetter draußen....


----------



## Henrie (6. Oktober 2007)

Mathok schrieb:


> ich hab keinen schimmer was ihr für ein problem miteinander habt und es interessiert mich auch nicht. macht nen neuen thread auf, schreibt euch mails, pms, trefft euch bewaffnet auf irgendner straße oder was auch immer - aber verschont doch bitte die allgemeinheit mit eurem kindergarten-mädchen-gezicke.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288436

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293564

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293120


----------



## Mathok (6. Oktober 2007)

Mathok schrieb:


> e und es interessiert mich auch nicht.



Dennoch aus einem deiner zitierten Threads (Nr.2) kurz der Hinweis:

Im Interesse beider Gruppen dürfte es liegen, dass jetzt wieder produktiv gearbeitet wird. Das Tagesgeschäft wieder wahrgenommen wird und nicht die meisten Ressourcen dadurch gebunden sind, sich v.a. im Forum gegenseitig mit diversen Beschuldigungen zu überziehen und ab und an einen Tiefschlag zu verpassen bzw. zu parieren. Nötig hierzu ist, dass wir uns gegenseitig respektieren und akzeptieren. Dieser Schritt mag manchem schwer fallen, nur ist er absolut notwendig, um wieder normal miteinander kommunizieren zu können. Und die Zeit in der wir uns nicht mit uns selbst beschäftigen kann an anderer Stelle eingesetzt werden.

Also bitte: Ich sitz hier drinnen und darf lernen. wenigstens einige von euch werden doch zeit haben das wetter zu genießen - setzt euch auf euer rad, fahrt wie, wann, wo immer ihr wollt, habt spass und verschwendet eure kurze existenz nicht mit so einem sinnlosen kleinkrieg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Oktober 2007)

Mathok schrieb:


> Dennoch aus einem deiner zitierten Threads (Nr.2) kurz der Hinweis:
> 
> Im Interesse beider Gruppen dürfte es liegen, dass jetzt wieder produktiv gearbeitet wird. Das Tagesgeschäft wieder wahrgenommen wird und nicht die meisten Ressourcen dadurch gebunden sind, sich v.a. im Forum gegenseitig mit diversen Beschuldigungen zu überziehen und ab und an einen Tiefschlag zu verpassen bzw. zu parieren. Nötig hierzu ist, dass wir uns gegenseitig respektieren und akzeptieren. Dieser Schritt mag manchem schwer fallen, nur ist er absolut notwendig, um wieder normal miteinander kommunizieren zu können. Und die Zeit in der wir uns nicht mit uns selbst beschäftigen kann an anderer Stelle eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Also bitte: Ich sitz hier drinnen und darf lernen. wenigstens einige von euch werden doch zeit haben das wetter zu genießen - setzt euch auf euer rad, fahrt wie, wann, wo immer ihr wollt, habt spass und verschwendet eure kurze existenz nicht mit so einem sinnlosen kleinkrieg....



Gut gebrüllt, Löwe.
Danke Dir, Martin. 

Ich habe es in der Zz. aufgegeben, mir Gedanken über die Motivation und Intention gewisser User zu machen. 

BTW: Habe gerade meinem Bike ein neues Schaltwerk verpasst. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine Originalfederspannung solchen Einfluß auf die Schaltqualität hat. 

SO, alles gepackt für morgen. Das Wetter wird ja sensationell. Erst fahren wir eine gemütliche Tour, dann ein lecker Mittagessen mit den Wander- und Radtourgruppen. Anschließend noch einen kleinen Fahrtechnikkurs.

Schauen wir mal, wie unser Rahmenprogramm ankommen wird.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen,

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Am Samstag, den 20.10.2007, ab 10:00 Uhr bietet die RG Rheinland Sektion
Bergisches Land eine unentgeltliche Fahrtechniktour BASIC I für
Mountainbiker an. Treffpunkt ist der Wandererparkplatz in Bergisch
Gladbach Moitzfeld in der Nähe der Ringwallanlage Erdenburg (genaue
Beschreibung nachfolgend). Die Kurse richten sich Mountainbiker, die in erster Linie Touren und/oder Marathons fahren (wollen).[/FONT]

                            [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Die Fahrtechniktour beginnt um 10:00 und dauert ca. 4 Stunden.
Bitte erscheint jeweils 15 Minuten früher zwecks Organisationsvorbereitung.
[/FONT]
*Fahrtechniktour BASIC I von 10:00-14:00 Uhr*
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
Diese Tour richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit normalen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen.

Sie ist nicht für Anfänger geeignet, da auf Kenntnisse der Fahrtechnikkurse BASIC I+II aufgebaut wird.

[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Lehrinhalte Teil 1 (im Schnelldurchgang, keine kompletten Übungsformen):[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Grundlenk- , -halte und Bremspositionen auf dem Bike[/FONT]
Balancierübungen und "Tick"-Technik
Slalomübungen und Garagencontest
Bremstechniken (VR, HR und beide) und- übungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten
Kurventechniken z.B. Drücketechnik
zwischendurch Anfahrten zu den einzelnen Spots und Singletrailsurfen
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Lehrinhalte Teil 2, die fortgeschnittenen Übungsteile (POST, Practice on Spot/Trail):[/FONT]
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Uphill
Starten, fahren und stoppen im Downhill
Vorderrad anheben / Wheelie / Hinterrad anheben
Bachdurchfahrten
Rampen befahren
Kombination Bach/Rampe im Uphill und Rampe/Bach im Downhill
verblockter Wurzeltrail mit leichtem Gefälle im Down-/Uphill
Wurzeltrail mit Stufen/Absätzen (ca. 30-40 cm) im Downhill
Wurzeltrail mit Stufen/Absätzen (ca. 20 cm) im Uphill
Treppenfahren
Singletrailsurfen
Stufe mit mehr als 40/50 cm Höhe
'Gardaseeabfahrt' auf steinigem Downhilltrail ggf. auch Uphill
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Hier anmelden *[/FONT]http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=592
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*
Ansprechpartner: Martin Nettersheim*
Tel: 02204/968914-1 (AB) Mo-Fr 09:00-13:00 und 15:00-17:00 Uhr
E-Mail: PM oder martin.nettersheim (ät) mtbvd.de
Mobil: 0172/8002346, Achtung: am Kurstag ab ca. 09:00 Uhr zu erreichen, sonst nicht.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*
Hier Haftungsfreistellungserklärung zum download: PDF-Dokument zum Ausfüllen*

Ohne ausgefüllte, unterschriebene, vorliegende  Haftungsfreistellungserklärung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.
*
Thema Bike und Kleidung:*
Nur MTBs, egal ob Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully.  Sattelstützenschnellspanner, Helm und Handschuhe zwingend. Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.[/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Anreise:*




Von der Autobahnabfahrt AS Moitzfeld (A4) geradeaus über die Kreuzung
Richtung Technologiepark/Herkenrath. Auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str.
bleiben und bis zur Kreuzung fahren, an der schräg rechts die Shell-Tanke steht. Hier links abbiegen Richtung Moitzfeld/Bensberg. Nun geradeaus über die Kuppe, vorbei an der 2. Shell-Tanke (links) und an der Bäckerei Erdenburg bis zur Fussgängerinsel. Hier direkt hinter den Glascontainern rechts abbiegen in die Straße Moitzfeld (wird von einigen NAVIs fälschlicherweise als Wipperfürther Str. angezeigt). Vorbei an der Firma Odenthal (Schreinerei/Bestatter) und rechts runter den Forstweg fahrt und dann rechts auf dem Parkplatz parken, dabei möglichst rechts halten, da wir den Platz noch brauchen.[/FONT]


----------



## ralf (16. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Thema Bike und Kleidung:[/B]
> Nur MTBs, egal ob Starr-MTB, Hardttail oder Fully.  *Sattelstützenschnellspanner*, Helm und Handschuhe zwingend. Reparaturset, d.h. ein Ersatzschlauch und passende Luftpumpe und ggf. Montagewerkzeug.[/SIZE][/FONT]



*... und ich bin wieder raus ...*  

Ralf


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2007)

Gibt's was vom Grill? 

..... und Bier?


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2007)

Fahrtechnik am Fuß des Lüderich:


----------



## ralf (16. Oktober 2007)

... dat is aber nich J. der da liegt ...   ... ich meine er käme mir so anders vor, oder?  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, der da hat noch Haare und kann seinen Schniedel sehen ... also ohne Spiegel mein ich ....


----------



## püzz (16. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Kurse richten sich Mountainbiker, die in erster Linie Touren und/oder Marathons fahren (wollen)...
> 
> Diese Tour richtet sich an TeilnehmerInnen mit normalen Kenntnissen/Erfahrungen...
> 
> Sie ist nicht für Anfänger geeignet, da auf Kenntnisse der Fahrtechnikkurse BASIC I+II aufgebaut wird.



Häää? Na wat denn nu - Basic 1 aber NICHT für Anfänger da auf Basic I+II aufbauend??? Kann mir das mal einer erklären? Um welche Zielgruppe geht's denn hier. 

Stefan


----------



## juchhu (16. Oktober 2007)

püzz schrieb:


> Häää? Na wat denn nu - Basic 1 aber NICHT für Anfänger da auf Basic I+II aufbauend??? Kann mir das mal einer erklären? Um welche Zielgruppe geht's denn hier.
> 
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,

die Fahrtechniktouren sind vom Ablauf anders aufgebaut wie die Kurse.
Bei den Kursen wird jede einzelne Übung in Teilbereiche zerlegt und separat geübt. Jeweils am Ende der Übung werden die einzelnen Bereich wie in einem Baukasten zusammengesetzt.

Die Fahrtechniktouren setzen etwas mehr an Kenntnissen und Erfahrungen voraus. Hier wird die Übung an/auf dem jeweiligen Spot/Trail kurz erläutert und vorgemacht. Dann kann jede(r) TeilnehmerIn diesen Spot mehrmals befahren und erhält ein Feedback mit Tipps/Verbesserungen.

Fahrtechniktouren haben also einen stärkeren Fokus auf Practice on Spot/Trail (POST).

Für TeilnehmerInnen, die sich eher als Anfänger einstufen, ist die Fahrtechniktour BASIC I weniger geeignet, da schon auf der Anfahrt zu den Spots und auf den Trails gewisse Kenntnisse und Erfahrung vorausgesetzt werden.

Kurz um: Fahrtechniktour BASIC I ist nicht für echte Anfänger geeignet.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Kurz um: Fahrtechniktour BASIC I ist nicht für echte Anfänger geeignet.
> 
> VG Martin




Du fährst selber gar nicht mit?


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen,

was soll mal schreiben, was dieses Traumwetter noch toppen könnte. 
Vielleicht ein paar Infos zur Fahrtechniktour BASIC I am 20.10.2007, die durch das super Wetter aber in erster Linie durch die netten Mountainbiker zur Traumfahrtechniktour wurde.

Bericht gibt es hier.

Antworten entweder in diesem Thread oder im Regionalforum Rheinland des MTBvD-Forums.





Das Finisherfoto 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Martin

PS: Unser fleissiger Newsbote (BOT) hat schon zugeschlagen. Hier ist der entsprechende MTBvD-Thread zur o.g. Fahrtechniktour.


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2007)

Auch an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für den sehr ansprechenden Kurs mit guten Erklärbär Punkten  
Es hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht  Danke auch für den netten Bericht 

Hier beim erklären  an der Grube Cox









Lieben Gruß 
Tazz


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Auch an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für den sehr ansprechenden Kurs mit guten Erklärbär Punkten
> Es hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht  Danke auch für den netten Bericht
> 
> * Hier beim erklären  an der Grube Cox*
> ...



Ähm, nicht erklären sondern *erklärbären* ist der richtige Ausdruck.  Es handelt es hierbei um das liebevoll Vermitteln von Informationen, die es den TeilnehmerInnen einfacher macht, die harten Wahrheiten des raubeinigen Erklärbären anzunehmen.

Danke, Tazz, mir hat es auch sehr viel Spass gemacht, Euch begleiten zu dürfen.

VG Martin


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

warum diese betretenen Mienen?
sieht irgendwie nach "Helm ab zum Gebet" aus. 
Das große (Nicht-)Promi-Pilgern?


----------



## Montana (22. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> warum diese betretenen Mienen?
> sieht irgendwie nach "Helm ab zum Gebet" aus.
> Das große (Nicht-)Promi-Pilgern?




.... wei das da eine saugefährliche  Abfahrt ist und manche da früher nie ....


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> .... wei das da eine saugefährliche  Abfahrt ist und manche da früher nie ....



Ihr interpretiert zuviel. Die Mienen sind nicht betreten sondern hochmotiviert.

Real mittendrin in der Gruppe ist übrigens besser als virtuell nur dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

stimmt, jetzt seh ich's auch: überall fiese nasse Blätter, die die glatten Wurzeln und Steine verdecken, 60° Gefälle, es stehen ja alle ganz schief... war mir nicht aufgefallen. Tschuligung, ich guck das nächste Mal genauer hin, versprochen!


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> stimmt, jetzt seh ich's auch: überall fiese nasse Blätter, die die glatten Wurzeln und Steine verdecken, 60° Gefälle, es stehen ja alle ganz schief... war mir nicht aufgefallen. Tschuligung, ich guck das nächste Mal genauer hin, versprochen!



... und demnächst ein wenig mehr Respekt für die kostenlosen, völlig uneigennützigen und nur mäßig profilneurotisch angehauchten Bemühungen des stets selbsthuldigenden Erklärbrummers ....


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> stimmt, jetzt seh ich's auch: überall fiese nasse Blätter, die die glatten Wurzeln und Steine verdecken, 60° Gefälle, es stehen ja alle ganz schief... war mir nicht aufgefallen. *Tschuligung, ich guck das nächste Mal genauer hin, versprochen!*



Passiert Kleingeistern häufiger!


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Passiert Kleingeistern häufiger!




Kaum ist jemand kein potentielles Opfer .... ähhhhh Mitglied mehr, zeigt der MTBvD Brummer sein hässliches Gesicht ...


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kaum ist jemand kein potentielles Opfer .... ähhhhh Mitglied mehr, zeigt der MTBvD Brummer sein hässliches Gesicht ...



Nenene, DU bist ein echter Spassvogel.
Natürlich freue ich mich über jede(n), die/der im MTBvD Mitglied wird.
Allerdings kann ich auch nachvollziehen, dass Martin seiner Ankündigung gefolgt ist: "Support our local bike-association!"

Ich finde ein Engagement in einem Sportverein, vorzugsweise in einem Mountainbikeverein oder mit entsprechender Abteilung, alle mal besser, als alleine auf dauerhaft verlorenem Posten (kämpfend) zu fahren. 

Für diese Erkenntnis habe ich auch ein paar Jahre gebraucht.

Das Schöne an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man die Wahlfreiheit hat.
Mann/Frau macht bei meinen/unseren Angeboten/Kursen/Reisen/Touren mit oder nicht und kann unabhängig davon entscheiden, ob eine Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD einen Nutzen hat oder nicht.

Was will Mann/Frau mehr?

In diesem Sinne, legt doch einfach mal Lockerheit an den Tag.
Wenn Ihr der Meinung seid, Ihr könnt etwas besser, kein Problem, beweist es, bietet Aktionen an. Die Mountainbiker werden es Euch danken.
Mehr unabhängige Angebote können nicht schaden.

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (22. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> .... wei das da eine saugefährliche  Abfahrt ist und manche da früher nie ....



... jo Guido, das ist die Krönung einer jeden Maulheldenrunde ...   Ohne *versenkbaren Sattel* gar nicht zu schaffen ...  
... obwohl, wenn die Angler nicht da sind, kann der Sattel ja nach der Abfahrt im See versenkt werden.    


*@ J.:* Haste denn bei so vielen Lehrmeistern auch was gelernt?  ...  

L.G. Ralf


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... jo Guido, das ist die Krönung einer jeden Maulheldenrunde ...   Ohne *versenkbaren Sattel* gar nicht zu schaffen ...
> ... obwohl, wenn die Angler nicht da sind, kann der Sattel ja nach der Abfahrt im See versenkt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lerne immer was! 
Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen. 

So, und jetzt suchen sich die Profispämmer mal eine andere Spielwiese.
Bei der DIMB werden bald ein paar interessante Spielwiesen zu beackern sein.
Ralf, die wären was für Dich. Geht auch ohne Sattelstützenschnellspanner.


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich lerne immer was!




Offensichtlich nicht! 



juchhu schrieb:


> Bei der DIMB werden bald ein paar interessante Spielwiesen zu beackern sein.


----------



## Montana (22. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt Ralf ... demnächst könnte ja der neue DIMB Vorsitzende da mal *runterheizen*  
Der hat das doch von J. gelernt oder wie war das nochmal ?  




ralf schrieb:


> ... jo Guido, das ist die Krönung einer jeden Maulheldenrunde ...
> 
> Ohne *versenkbaren Sattel* gar nicht zu schaffen ...
> ... obwohl, wenn die Angler nicht da sind, kann der Sattel ja nach der Abfahrt im See versenkt werden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

nach dem Spaß der letzten Wochen schlage ich eine Spam-Runde vor. Da können dann hinreichend fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten eingebaut werden. Ort ist mir egal, ich arbeite gerne was aus.
gesetzte Teilnehmer sind alle mit mehr als 10 Beiträgen im kleinen-v-Fred.

das wären (in dieser Reihenfolge): 
Delgado
supasini  
wogru
ralf
bikekiller
popey_mzg
juchhu
icke1

Schlechtes Wetter würde den Spass merklich erhöhen, damit's sich wirklich lohnt erst im WP.
Datumsvorschlag: Samstag, 17.11.
wer ist dabei? 

(wer nicht mitfährt disqualifiziert sich dadurch automatisch für Vorstandsposten in gegründeten oder noch zu gründenden einzigen wahren MTB-ler Vertretungen für ganz Deutschland mit globalem Anspruch....)


----------



## Splash (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bei der DIMB werden bald ein paar interessante Spielwiesen zu beackern sein.



Komisch .. die gleichen leeren Drohungen lässt Du nun schon fast n halbes Jahr ab. Bleibt das nun nur heisse Luft oder passiert wirklich mal was? Ich glaub ja nimmer dran ...


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Komisch .. die gleichen leeren Drohungen lässt Du nun schon fast n halbes Jahr ab. Bleibt das nun nur heisse Luft oder passiert wirklich mal was? Ich glaub ja nimmer dran ...



Wissen, nicht glauben.
Frag Stefan Schneider, der hat seit heute die Infos.


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> nach dem Spaß der letzten Wochen schlage ich eine Spam-Runde vor. Da können dann hinreichend fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten eingebaut werden. Ort ist mir egal, ich arbeite gerne was aus.
> gesetzte Teilnehmer sind alle mit mehr als 10 Beiträgen im kleinen-v-Fred.
> 
> das wären (in dieser Reihenfolge):
> ...



Bin dabei  

Super Idee übrigens


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> 
> Super Idee übrigens



Das mit der o.g. Wahlfreiheit ist ürbigens etwas umfangreicher zu verstehen.
Ich nehme mir die Freiheit, mit welchen Personen ich dieselbige verbringe.
Also, viel Spass am 17.11.2007. 
Bei entsprechendem Wetter mache ich lieber etwas für dem MTBvD.


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu - wenn du was entsprechend anspruchsvolles zusammenstellst kommen wir auch zu dir - wetterunabhängig. der 17.11. ist bei mir auf jeden Fall drin, da fahr ich auch gerne ins bergische, auch auf ne offizielle mtbvd-tour, wenn die randparameter stimmen (länge, schwierigkeitsgrad, ... - ich komme nicht für 40 km und 2 stündchen FABs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das mit der o.g. Wahlfreiheit ist ürbigens etwas umfangreicher zu verstehen.
> Ich nehme mir die Freiheit, mit welchen Personen ich dieselbige verbringe.
> Also, viel Spass am 17.11.2007.
> Bei entsprechendem Wetter mache ich lieber etwas für dem MTBvD.




... war ja klar  Loser.


----------



## juchhu (22. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> juchhu - wenn du was entsprechend anspruchsvolles zusammenstellst kommen wir auch zu dir - wetterunabhängig. der 17.11. ist bei mir auf jeden Fall drin, da fahr ich auch gerne ins bergische, auch auf ne offizielle mtbvd-tour, wenn die randparameter stimmen (länge, schwierigkeitsgrad, ... - ich komme nicht für 40 km und 2 stündchen FABs)



Wie schwierig ist denn schwierig?
Was 40 km, 2 h und FABs sind, weiß ich.
Egal, ich plane aber derzeit keine(n) Kurs/Tour 3,5 Wochen im voraus.
Wenns passt, komm vorbei. Wenn nicht, auch egal.
Wie gesagt "Wahlfreiheit für jeden"


----------



## ralf (22. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> nach dem Spaß der letzten Wochen schlage ich eine Spam-Runde vor. Da können dann hinreichend fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten eingebaut werden. Ort ist mir egal, ich arbeite gerne was aus.
> gesetzte Teilnehmer sind alle mit mehr als 10 Beiträgen im kleinen-v-Fred.
> 
> das wären (in dieser Reihenfolge):
> ...



... jau, super Idee!   Ich bin dabei! Gerne hier, oder auch bei Dir Supasinsi, oder auch sonstwo. Müsste allerdings um 15:00 h wieder zu Hause sein ...   ... wg. Familie und so ...

Stell mal beizeiten einen Termin ein. Und bitte drauf achten: Ich besitze keinen Sattelschnellspanner ...  




juchhu schrieb:


> Das mit der o.g. Wahlfreiheit ist ürbigens etwas umfangreicher zu verstehen.
> Ich nehme mir die Freiheit, mit welchen Personen ich dieselbige verbringe.
> Also, viel Spass am 17.11.2007.
> Bei entsprechendem Wetter mache ich lieber etwas für dem MTBvD.



... wer hat schon Anderes erwartet?  
Falls Dir ein Auto fehlt, nehme ich Dich sogar mit.   ... Wir würden dann halt mit vier blauen Augen ankommen.  

Kette rechts Juchhuh!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Splash (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wissen, nicht glauben.
> Frag Stefan Schneider, der hat seit heute die Infos.



Also doch heisse Luft (was auch sonst von Dir). Der weiss ja auch nix ...


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wie schwierig ist denn schwierig?
> Was 40 km, 2 h und FABs sind, weiß ich.
> Egal, ich plane aber derzeit keine(n) Kurs/Tour 3,5 Wochen im voraus.
> Wenns passt, komm vorbei. Wenn nicht, auch egal.
> Wie gesagt "Wahlfreiheit für jeden"



ok, du bist dann wohl raus. schade. ich hätt dich gerne mal auf'm rad kennengelernt. aber wieso wird man gesperrt, wenn man das Radeln verweigert? 
ich geh morgen wieder, versprochen!


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das mit der o.g. Walfreiheit ist ürbigens etwas umfangreicher zu verstehen.
> Ich nehme mir die Freiheit, mit welchen Personen ich dieselbige verbringe.
> Also, viel Spass am 17.11.2007.
> Bei entsprechendem Wetter mache ich lieber etwas für dem MTBvD.



Nimm dir die Zeit und schwimm in Rheinbach ne Weile. Ggf. treibt die ein, oder andere NW´in auf dich zu, die du dann betreuen kannst.   
Btw beantwortest du mal die doch immens vorhandenen offenen Fragen    ?
Aber iss schon gut, spar dir deine Luft für deinen Dackelclub . Haste wenigstens was Produktives für den "kleinen Pfau"  getan.


----------



## Manni (22. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mal reicht es nun nicht mal langsam? Mittlerweile sollte wirklich jeder hier im Lokalforum über eure Meinung bezüglich Juchhu Bescheid wissen. Und es mag ja sein, dass supersini da ursprünglich nen lustigen Kommentar zum Photo gemacht hat, dass hier dann daraus aber an einem Nachmittag 20 Spambeiträge werden in denen es nicht mehr im geringsten um Fahrtechnik geht spricht nicht gerade für euch.



Ich zitiere einfach mal Bernd, der hatte da so eine tolle Antwort auf euer Gelaber im MTBvD-Thread:



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist genau so entsetzlich, wie der der DIMB- wohin, Moderatorensuche im Leichtbau...


----------



## ralf (22. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt Ralf ... demnächst könnte ja der neue DIMB Vorsitzende da mal *runterheizen*
> *Der hat das doch von J. gelernt* oder wie war das nochmal ?



... gibs zu, Du willst mich doch verkohlen ...


----------



## Delgado (23. Oktober 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Sagt mal reicht es nun nicht mal langsam? Mittlerweile sollte wirklich jeder hier im Lokalforum über eure Meinung bezüglich Juchhu Bescheid wissen. Und es mag ja sein, dass supersini da ursprünglich nen lustigen Kommentar zum Photo gemacht hat, dass hier dann daraus aber an einem Nachmittag 20 Spambeiträge werden in denen es nicht mehr im geringsten um Fahrtechnik geht spricht nicht gerade für euch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich zitiere einfach mal Bernd, der hatte da so eine tolle Antwort auf euer Gelaber im MTBvD-Thread:



Hi Manni,

geht' sDir heute besser?

Frust gehabt oder so?

Ich mache in Kürze mal 'ne Fahrtechnik-Tour  

CU


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2007)

Mathok schrieb:


> es geht mich ja wenig an, aber ich denke es gibt einige "leser", die hier rein gucken und was über FAHRTECHNIK lesen wollen, wie es der titel nahelegt.
> 
> langsam k**** es mich an immer dem link der email zu folgen und nur neues über euren privatkrieg lesen zu müssen/können.
> 
> ...





Manni schrieb:


> Sagt mal reicht es nun nicht mal langsam? Mittlerweile sollte wirklich jeder hier im Lokalforum über eure Meinung bezüglich Juchhu Bescheid wissen. Und es mag ja sein, dass supersini da ursprünglich nen lustigen Kommentar zum Photo gemacht hat, dass hier dann daraus aber an einem Nachmittag 20 Spambeiträge werden in denen es nicht mehr im geringsten um Fahrtechnik geht spricht nicht gerade für euch.





Delgado schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> 
> geht' sDir heute besser?
> 
> ...



Ne, dafür braucht es einen nicht schlecht zu gehen. Die beiden oberen Zitate geben auch meine Meinung wieder. Ein Großteil der hier rumspamenden Schreiberlinge führen eine Privatfehde mit Herrn j., aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Sehr armselig. Aus welchen Beweggründen Herr j. in der Dimb und seinem "eigenen" Verein tätig war bzw. ist, ist mir auch egal. Er tut jedenfalls was. 

Mir ist von den meisten Spamern hier nicht bekannt, das sie z.B. Touren, Technik-, Fahrkurse angeboten oder sinnvolle Beiträge im Forum eingestellt haben. Viele reissen die Klappe auf, kriegen aber selber den "Arsch" nicht hoch. Aber das ist ja in den meisten "Vereinen" so, wenn man das "IBC" als solchen betrachten will.

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Nein, ich bin kein Dimb oder MTBvD (marketingtechnisch sehr unglückliches Kürzel)  Mitglied, gestehe aber, das ich Herrn j. persönlich kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ....., gestehe aber, das ich Herrn j. persönlich kenne.




Eben, .... ich ja auch 


BTW:



on any sunday schrieb:


> Er tut wenigstens was



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3147254&postcount=48



Wenigstens hat er sich selbst "gesperrt". Bezweifle aber, dass er lange durchhält, wie immer ....


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat er sich selbst "gesperrt". Bezweifle aber, dass er lange durchhält, wie immer ....



Kannst es ihm ja gleichtun und schauen, ob Du den längeren Atem hast. Bei Deiner Kondition doch sicher kein Problem....


----------



## Delgado (23. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kannst es ihm ja gleichtun und schauen, ob Du den längeren Atem hast. Bei Deiner Kondition doch sicher kein Problem....



Ist das jetzt Spamm von Dir  

BTW:

Wir könnten doch Samstag mal um Altenberg radeln?


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2007)

Samstag fahre ich wahrscheinlich zu der großen OMBA-Jubeltour, trotzdem danke für die Einladung!!


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ne, dafür braucht es einen nicht schlecht zu gehen. Die beiden oberen Zitate geben auch meine Meinung wieder. Ein Großteil der hier rumspamenden Schreiberlinge führen eine Privatfehde mit Herrn j., aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Sehr armselig. Aus welchen Beweggründen Herr j. in der Dimb und seinem "eigenen" Verein tätig war bzw. ist, ist mir auch egal. Er tut jedenfalls was.
> 
> Mir ist von den meisten Spamern hier nicht bekannt, das sie z.B. Touren, Technik-, Fahrkurse angeboten oder sinnvolle Beiträge im Forum eingestellt haben. Viele reissen die Klappe auf, kriegen aber selber den "Arsch" nicht hoch. Aber das ist ja in den meisten "Vereinen" so, wenn man das "IBC" als solchen betrachten will.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

endlich mal ein klares Wort. Du hast meine volle Zustimmung. 

VG Werner


----------



## Roadrunner1 (23. Oktober 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Sagt mal reicht es nun nicht mal langsam? Mittlerweile sollte wirklich jeder hier im Lokalforum über eure Meinung bezüglich Juchhu Bescheid wissen. Und es mag ja sein, dass supersini da ursprünglich nen lustigen Kommentar zum Photo gemacht hat, dass hier dann daraus aber an einem Nachmittag 20 Spambeiträge werden in denen es nicht mehr im geringsten um Fahrtechnik geht spricht nicht gerade für euch.
> 
> Ich zitiere einfach mal Bernd, der hatte da so eine tolle Antwort auf euer Gelaber im MTBvD-Thread:


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich schließe mich Manni, on any sunday und den anderen an. Man kann es auch wirklich übertreiben. Manche Leute haben echt viel Zeit und können damit nichts sinnvolles anfangen. 
Gruß
Roadunner


----------



## zak0r (23. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Auch an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für den sehr ansprechenden Kurs mit guten Erklärbär Punkten
> Es hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht  Danke auch für den netten Bericht
> 
> Hier beim erklären  an der Grube Cox
> ...




ich muss schon sagen, als ich das bild gesehen habe, habe ich herzlich gelacht. danke nochmal.
alle schick in gore und pipapo von oben bis unten eingekleidet, sicher mächtig geld auch für powerpüderchen und dolle sonnenbrillen gelatzt, xtr muss es auch sein, und dann steht der verein vor nem hubbel, den meine oma mitm hollandrad fährt, geil!
fahrtechnikdebatte! streckenbegehung, könnte ja ein kieselstein auf kante liegen!


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Oktober 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Sagt mal reicht es nun nicht mal langsam? Mittlerweile sollte wirklich jeder hier im Lokalforum über eure Meinung bezüglich Juchhu Bescheid wissen. Und es mag ja sein, dass supersini da ursprünglich nen lustigen Kommentar zum Photo gemacht hat, dass hier dann daraus aber an einem Nachmittag 20 Spambeiträge werden in denen es nicht mehr im geringsten um Fahrtechnik geht spricht nicht gerade für euch.
> 
> Ich zitiere einfach mal Bernd, der hatte da so eine tolle Antwort auf euer Gelaber im MTBvD-Thread:



Dem schließe ich mich an. Das hat mit konstruktiver Kritik nichts mehr zu tun!
Vor 2 Jahren habe ich selber, übrigens mit Volker @icke1 an dem Fahrtechnikkurs teilgenommen. (Hatten da nicht Volker @icke1 und Michael @Delgado auch ihren Spaß?)
Mir hat der Fahrtechnikkurs damals viel gebracht! 
Heute lache ich auch über die Hürden die sich vorher für mich auftaten.
Für die genannte Zielgruppe der EINSTEIGER ist der Kurs sehr zu empfehlen. 
Es wird ja keiner gezwungen daran teilzunehmen oder den Thread hier hier zu lesen.

Ach ja, wie ich schon öfter bemerkte ... Ich mag keine Vereine! Aber auch keine Spammer.


----------



## Schnegge (24. Oktober 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> alle schick in gore und pipapo von oben bis unten eingekleidet, sicher mächtig geld auch für powerpüderchen und dolle sonnenbrillen gelatzt, xtr muss es auch sein, und dann steht der verein vor nem hubbel, den meine oma mitm hollandrad fährt



   

Das is' doch bezeichnend für diesen thread... Einfach unterste Schublade. Das einige Leute im falschen thread ihre Meinung doppelt und dreifach über Juchhu und seine Verbände kundtuen müssen, zeigt ja nur dass sich nicht nur unserer Erklärbär gerne in den Mittelpunkt stellt. Wenn jemand der Juchhu kennt, was zu/über ihn schreibt und dazu steht, is' dass in Ordnung (wobei jedoch einmal zu einem Punkt ausreichend sein sollte).
Aber sich über Leute lustig zu machen und diese zu beleidigen, nur weil sie auf einem Foto sind... da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein... Is' doch schei$ egal was einer an hat, was man für'n bike hat und was einer gerne fährt oder nicht fährt... hallo geht's noch  ... Und wo steht auf diesem Bild was gerade erklärt wird und ob's überhaupt ne' Schlüsselstelle gibt...   
Aber nur weiter so... lasst uns doch alle gegenseitig fertig machen... lasst uns für open trails kämpfen und gleichzeitig alle Anfänger aus dem Wald vertreiben... macht ein tolles Bild   

Gruß vom langsam aber sicher von diesem Thema abgenervten
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (24. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Das is' doch bezeichnend für diesen thread... Einfach unterste Schublade. Das einige Leute im falschen thread ihre Meinung doppelt und dreifach über Juchhu und seine Verbände kundtuen müssen




was du als unterste schublade wahrnimmst, ist für mich mtb alltag, leider!
ich habe übrigens nichts über verbände oder sonstige epigonen geschrieben, sondern nur fies, wie ich veranlagt bin, pauschalisiert.





Schnegge schrieb:


> Aber sich über Leute lustig zu machen und diese zu beleidigen, nur weil sie auf einem Foto sind... da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein... Is' doch schei$ egal was einer an hat, was man für'n bike hat und was einer gerne fährt oder nicht fährt... hallo geht's noch  ...



wo mache ich mich denn lustig? ich interpretiere die situation.
ich geh mal davon aus, ne brotzeit ist das nicht, weil nur die dame eine flasche hält. ebenso halte ich die fixierung auf den boden der epigonen für kein anzeichen von depression, sondern halte es für einen klaren hinweis auf "bodenbegutachtung".

tatsächlich halte ich es für äußerst unerheblich, welche marke ein rad hat, allerdings zeigt die erfahrung, der durchschnittliche hobbysportler gleicht insuffizienz gerne mit material aus, was bei dem schweren gelände auf dem bild durchaus sinnvoll erscheint.





Schnegge schrieb:


> Und wo steht auf diesem Bild was gerade erklärt wird und ob's überhaupt ne' Schlüsselstelle gibt...



na warum stehste sonst im wald rum, ists zu warm unterwegs oder was, mal im schatten abkühlen, damit die überschuhe bei trockenheit auch sinn machen, nee verstehe!



Schnegge schrieb:


> Aber nur weiter so... lasst uns doch alle gegenseitig fertig machen... lasst uns für open trails kämpfen und gleichzeitig alle Anfänger aus dem Wald vertreiben... macht ein tolles Bild



ich kämpfe nicht für open trails, ich fahr sie, auch closed, so wie das "immer schon war, bevor regulierend eingegriffen wurde". vollkommen unverantwortbar, weiss ich, bin aber auch in keinem bikeverein  
bezgl. anfänger, für mich fängt das biken an der basis an, im freundeskreis. z.b. meine bald 61 jährige mutter, begeisterte bikerin.


----------



## ralf (24. Oktober 2007)

Hehehe, jetzt komm mal runter!

Ich denke hier haben sowohl die "Stänkerer" als auch die "Mahner" berechtigte Dinge geschrieben. Nun soll es gut sein. Alles wurde gesagt.
Fahrtechniktraining kann niemandem schaden. Das wird hier auch nicht kritisiert. Eher der Wind der hier bei besagtem Training drumherum gemacht wurde.

Zur Aufklärung: Besagte Stelle ist tatsächlich eine Art "Schlüsselstelle". - Zumindest für Einsteiger. - Der durchschnittlich trainierte Biker fährt die 50 m locker bergab und freut sich. Einsteiger benötigen in der Tat eine gewisse Überwindung. Die Krönung ist natürlich, ohne abzusetzen, dort wieder hinaufzufahren.  

Und - an den Teilnehmern ist nun wirklich nichts auszusetzen! Ganz normale BikerInnen halt. Einige kenne ich sogar persönlich.  

So, und nun muß gut sein hier!

Hoffe zur Aufklärung und zum Abschluß beigetragen zu haben.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## stadtloewe (24. Oktober 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> ich muss schon sagen, als ich das bild gesehen habe, habe ich herzlich gelacht. danke nochmal.
> alle schick in gore und pipapo von oben bis unten eingekleidet, sicher mächtig geld auch für powerpüderchen und dolle sonnenbrillen gelatzt, xtr muss es auch sein, und dann steht der verein vor nem hubbel, den meine oma mitm hollandrad fährt, geil!
> fahrtechnikdebatte! streckenbegehung, könnte ja ein kieselstein auf kante liegen!



Hallo Überflieger,

ich würde mich mit deinen Vorverurteilungen etwas zurückhalten. Das ist unterste Schublade.


----------



## bandit112 (30. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Aber sich über Leute lustig zu machen und diese zu beleidigen, nur weil sie auf einem Foto sind... da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein... Is' doch schei$ egal was einer an hat, was man für'n bike hat und was einer gerne fährt oder nicht fährt... hallo geht's noch  ... Und wo steht auf diesem Bild was gerade erklärt wird und ob's überhaupt ne' Schlüsselstelle gibt...
> Aber nur weiter so... lasst uns doch alle gegenseitig fertig machen... lasst uns für open trails kämpfen und gleichzeitig alle Anfänger aus dem Wald vertreiben... macht ein tolles Bild
> 
> Gruß vom langsam aber sicher von diesem Thema abgenervten
> Jörg





Mann sollte als Anfänger aber auch Eier in der hose haben ..

ich hasse diese mentalität wenn man net wie der letzte depp rummrennt und ein paar soziale kompetenzen hat wird man auch nicht aus dem wald gejagt sondern man trifft sich und fährt. die leute die am anfang nicht akzeptiert werden sind auch meistens selbst schuld daran


----------



## juchhu (31. Oktober 2007)

bandit112 schrieb:


> Mann sollte als Anfänger aber auch Eier in der hose haben ..
> 
> ich hasse diese mentalität wenn man net wie der letzte depp rummrennt und ein paar soziale kompetenzen hat wird man auch nicht aus dem wald gejagt sondern man trifft sich und fährt. die leute die am anfang nicht akzeptiert werden sind auch meistens selbst schuld daran



Ich liebe es, wenn ich den Eindruck gewinne, dass der eine oder die andere PosterIn nur wenige oder gar kein Posting gelesen hat und dann sich aus dem Zusammenhang auf eine Aussage bezieht.

Ich bin sicher, dass @Schnegge diesen Aspekt, den Du hier versuchst darzustellen, noch nicht mal im Ansatz erdacht hat.

In erster Linie geht es dem Großteil der letzen PosterInnen darum, einfach toleranter miteinander umzugehen und sich nicht gegenseitig 'vorschreiben zu wollen', was ein richtiger Mountainbiker ist bzw. wie richtig gefahren wird.

So, Thema durch.

*Zurück zu den Fahrtechnikkursen /-touren:
*
Frage an Sven @Kettenfresser: Wie sieht es denn am 17. oder 24.11.2007 aus (eventuell auch 10.11.) aus?

Wenn es Dir ein Termin passt, würde ich da gerne einen Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II anbieten.

VG Martin


PS: Damit wir beide da endlich mal zu Potte kommen.


----------

